#ubuntu-it 2011-04-25
<paureed> ciao
<paureed> volevo sapere che versione di ubuntu posso installare su un mio vecchio computer, è un pentium 3 con 256 di ram e 40gb di hd
<grechk> ciao a tutti
<grechk> buona pasquetta
<grechk> ho un problema con acpi su ubuntu 11.04
<grechk> ho creato 2 script che funzionano alla perfezione da terminale, per modificare la luminosità di un sony vaio
<grechk> ho creato due file per gli eventi per riuscire avviare gli script con hotkey
<grechk> event=sony/hotkey SNC 00000001 00000010
<grechk> action=/etc/apci/sonybright.sh
<grechk> ma non funziona!... aiutatemi, vi prego :)
<grechk> avevo fatto la stessa cosa su debian e funzionava alla perfezione... non so più dove sbattere la testa
<paolinux> giorno
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<cris_> auguri a tutti
<attempt> anche a te
<cris_> ciao attempt
<cris_> ragazzi messo compiz ma non vuole sapere di abilitare il cubo
<cris_> mmm....
<cris_> compiz (core) - Error: Couldn't load plugin 'kde'
<cris_> Attempted to unregister path (path[0] = org path[1] = freedesktop) which isn't registered
<cris_> mi da questi 2 messaggi
<cris_> fatto partire da termianle
<attempt> hai ubuntu?
<attempt> cris_ hai ubuntu o kubuntu?
<cris_> ubuntu 10.10
<cris_> mi conviene rimuoverlo e riprovare
<cris_> credo
<attempt> si prova.
<attempt> se hai gnome e' quantomeno strano l'errore.
<grechk> c'è qualcuno che mi aiuta a capire dove sta l'inghippo di acpi?
<leopold> ciao a tutti
<cris_> attempt, cercato su gestione dei pacchetti e ho rimosso tutto quello che riguardava compiz
<cris_> c'e una guida sul wiki
<cris_> perche io non riesco a trovarla
<attempt> !compiz
<ubot-it> Installazione di Compiz: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - Configurazione degli effetti: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/CompositeManager/CompizFusion/EffettiVisivi
<leopold> problema....installo ubuntu e dopo qualche giorno installo dei pacchetti per ubuntu a sfondo educazione, riavvio e mi trovo....EDUBUNTU !!!
<leopold> come torno a ubuntu ?
<cris_> attempt, avendo rimosso il tutto mi ritrovo la finestra selezione effetti frizzata
<cris_> -.-
<attempt> riavvia la sessione.
<attempt> avrai tolto anche il compiz di base che ha ubuntu.
<attempt> non so che pacchetto.
<attempt> altrimenti. pulisci da terminale e reinstalli prima di riavviare la sessione.
<cris_> attempt, rimosso e riavviato sessione
<cris_> mo vediamo di cercare
<cris_> XD
<leopold> per installare utorrent su linux è necessario ancora wine ?
<grechk> leopold, si
<grechk> non ti conviene usare uno dei numerosi client torrent disponibili su linux?
<leopold> mi sembrano che viaggiano meno...
<grechk> probabilmente è solo questione di impostazioni perchè la rete è la stessa
<grechk> cmq con ktorrent a volte ragggiungo i 700kb/s di scaricamento che non è male su una linea da 7mb
<grechk> chi mi aiuta a risolvere il problema con acpi?
<grechk> lancio acpi_listen e il risultato è:
<grechk> sony/hotkey SNC 00000001 00000010
<grechk> sony/hotkey SNC 00000001 0000003b
<grechk> solo che impostando un evento (con uno script funzionante) non accade nulla
<jarvis_> hi all
<christo> are any italians there?
<Guest96054> are any italians there?
<Guest96054> i've an problem
<K99Brain> Guest96054, il canale è in italiano
<K99Brain> !chiedi | Guest96054
<ubot-it> Guest96054: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Guest96054> ok, scusatemi. Comunque ho un vecchio windows 2000 in cui vorrei installare sopra xubuntu, solo che dopo averlo masterizzato come disco dati,
<Guest96054> me lo apre solo come esplora risorse, se lo masterizzo come dvd non me lo legge, come posso fare?
<K99Brain> Guest96054, non devi fare un disco dati
<K99Brain> !masterizzazione
<ubot-it> masterizzazione is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Multimedia/Masterizzazione
<Guest96054> allora come?
<K99Brain> leggi il link
<K99Brain> si tratta di una iso
<Guest96054> grazie in anticipo
<K99Brain> Guest96054, in particolare, leggi qui: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<K99Brain> Guest96054, ci sono le istruzioni per farlo da win, anche
<Guest96054> grazie scusa torno fra una mezz' oretta
<tasx> ciao a tutti!!
<tasx> avrei un problema con questo -> https://wiki.mozilla.org/Embedding/NewApi/GtkLinux , qualcuno è mai riuscito ad usarlo?
<tanino> ciao
<tanino> salve a tutti
<tanino> avrei un quesito da porvi
<fleurtherock> rieccomi qui
<tanino_> riciao
<tanino_> mi servirebbe un aiutino
<tanino_> ho ubuntu 11.04 beta2
<tanino_> e vorrei collegare il pc alla tv con cavo hdmi
<tanino_> ma non accade nulla
<fleurtherock> ah!! qui di ballare la giga non se ne parla
<tasx> ciao tanino, vai nel menu applicazioni e cerca Monitor
<tasx> ops -.-
<tanino> fatto, ma non rileva altri monitir
<shouldes> tanino: scusa la domanda inopportuna.. che scheda video hai?
<tanino> nvidia 8600m gs
<tanino> con vista non avevo problemi
<shouldes> tanino: apri il pannello di controllo nvidia, clicca su dectect monitor, attiva il monitor hdmi impostandolo come ti serve, dopo averlo fatto sempre da pannello puoi anche spegnere il monitor interno
<shouldes> tanino: non è per nulla complicato
<tanino> ok
<tanino> trovato... grazie hai salvato la pasquetta a 6 persone
<tanino> da una settimana ho scelto di passare ad open source
<tanino> i politici italiani dovrebbero prendere esempio da linux e dalle persone come te
<tanino> grazie ancora per il tempo che mi hai dedicato
<tanino> ciao
<shouldes> tanino: per l'audio su hdmi basta avere in alsamixer l'uscita S/PDIF giusta attiva e settare dalle preferenze audio l'hdmi
<shouldes> anche questo non è complicato, codice terminale: alsamixer
<tanino> grazie ;-)
<tanino> quando si sa nulla e poi tanto complicato
<shouldes> alle preferenze audio ci arrivi col desto sull'icona del volume
<fabini84> salve
<ezio> ciao, mi è sparita la barra dove vanno le icone in basso.
<ezio> posso farla riapparire?
<ezio> qualcuno mi sa aiutare? quando metto in icona il programma continua, ma l'icona sparisce. la barra sotto è grigia, senza icone
<ezio> grazie lo stesso, ho risolto da solo, ciao
<tanino> ciao
<tanino> salve a tutti
<tanino> avrei due problemini con ubuntu 11.04
<tanino> 1° non riesco a impostare la scheda video per utilizzare la connessione hdmi anche per l'audio
<tanino> prima di parlare del secondo mi chiedevo se magari con la versione definitiva si sarebbero risolti almeno alcuni dei bug\crash che si vengono a creare con le applicazioni aggiuntive
<tanino> help meee
<alnuvola> buonasera
<alnuvola> trovo delle incongruenze per quanto riguarda l'amministrazione del server mysql
<alnuvola> creo e amministro una tabella da shell e quando vado a controllare su phpadmin nn mi esce la tabella che però quando visualizzo perfettamente in shell
<alnuvola> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/598837/
<filo1234> alnuvola: non contiene nulla quella tabella, e su phpmyadmin puoi solo vedere la struttura
<filo1234> alnuvola: phpadmin non ti serve per vedere le tabelle comunque.....
<filo1234> phpmyadmin
<petremic> ciao volevo sapere se qualcuno di voi era già passato alla 11.04 beta
<petremic> oppure se mi conviene aspettare il rilascio ufficiale
<webpower> ragazzi, ho un guest ubuntu mini con interfaccia testuale su vbox, mi serve il copia\incolla. Come credete che possa fare?
<filo1234> webpower: installa gpm
<tennent> ciao a tutti ho installato su virtual box windows xp e installando un gioco all'avvio mi dice questo: mvp 2005 requires directx9 and hardware graphics acceleration.......cosa che quando avevo windows non mi diceva!!!
<tennent> come posso fare?
<webpower> filo1234, mi hanno consigliato anche un client ssh
<webpower> ma non ho idea di cosa vogliano dire
<gigirock> ciaraga,  //192.168.1.201/MULTIMEDIA /home/mediacenter/Videos/ cifs rw,file_mode=0777,uid=1000,gid=1000,dir_mode=0777,nounix,noperm,pass word="" metto questo in fstab ma all'avvio mi da errore e non monta niente
<filo1234> webpower: al limite un server ssh per accedere a quella macchina conn ssh e usare il terminale del tuo client
<filo1234> ma devi settare la macchina virtuale in bridge e dargli un ip statico altrmrnti non la raggiungi
<webpower> quello lo faccio già
<filo1234> webpower: e allora non c'è altro
<filo1234> se ti serve usare il mouse in locale devi installare gpm
<zappo_> ciao a tutti devo installare una chiavetta usb ultimo tipo su ubuntu 10/04 netbook cosa devo fare?
<tennent> come faccio ad mpostare i driver video su virtual box?
<filo1234> tennent: installa le guestadditions e abilita il 3d
<tennent> filo1234 mi dice che forse non è compatibile con windows e mi chiede se continuare lo stesso ho detto si!!
<enzotib> gigirock, ma sei connesso già dall'avvio?
<gigirock> ciao enzotib si mi voglio collegare ad un hd multimediale dove stanno tutti i miei mp3.... la condivisione e' samba...
<enzotib> gigirock, all'avvio non funziona, ma dopo poi funziona?
<enzotib> gigirock, cioè se in seguito fai: sudo mount /home/mediacenter/Videos monta la share?
<gigirock> si enzotib dopo monta tutto....
<enzotib> gigirock, allora il problema è che all'avvio non hai ancora la connessione
<enzotib> gigirock, in network manager puoi impostare la connessione come "disponibile per tutti gli utenti", e dovrebbe avviarla al boot
<enzotib> anche se non so se la avvia abbastanza presto da far funzionare il mount oppure no, ma è una prova da fare
<gigirock> enzotib: ma il parametro noauto non fa questa funzione ?
<enzotib> gigirock, noauto fa in modo che *non* te lo mounti automaticamente all'avvio, ma mi pare che tu non vuoi questo, vero?
<gigirock> enzotib: io lo intendo non monta all'avvio ma 'a richiesta'
<enzotib> gigirock, ed è questo che vuoi?
<gigirock> si enzotib perche' quella condivisione mi servira' quando voglio avviare banshee e quindi quando tutto il desktop e' caricato....
<enzotib> gigirock, e allora qual è il problema?
<gigirock> enzotib: il problema e' che non voglio digitare tutte le volte mount....
<enzotib> gigirock, sì, ma il problema qual è?
<gigirock> enzotib: se metto il mount in fstab mi da errore all'avvio...e non monta niente. dopodiche' dal terminale mount -a monta tutto senza problemi...
<enzotib> gigirock, che errore dà?
<enzotib> gigirock, e poi il "noauto" non ce lo hai messo
<enzotib> gigirock, e c'è un pass word con uno spazio in mezzo
<gigirock> enzotib: si ho visto gli errori ma perche' dal terminale poi funziona tutto ?
<enzotib> gigirock, non lo so
<gigirock> enzotib: adesso modifico fstab ma n posso riavviare subito....stanno vedendo un film :)
<gigirock> enzotib: tra .... 22 minuti ti dico come e' andata...
<enzotib> se ci sono ancora...
<gigirock> enzotib: allora te lo dico domani .... 'notte
<enzotib> notte
<petremic> ciao sto aggiornando la 10.04 alla 10.10 tramite gestore aggiornamenti passaggio a nuova versione
<petremic> volevo sapere se vado incontro a problemi
<petremic> e se sì quali
<enzotib> petremic, i problemi più frequenti nell'avanzamento, da quello che sento, sono i driver della scheda grafica, in particolare se rientra tra le schede che necessitano di driver proprietari
<petremic> io ho una nvidia
<petremic> credi che avrò problemi
<petremic> ?
<DanDuck> ciao a tutti
<enzotib> petremic, non lo so
<DanDuck> sono nuova in ubuntu. consigli?
<filo1234> 22:45 < petremic> e ce la fai oppure arrivi a stento?
<enzotib> DanDuck, installare ubuntu-restricted-extras
<DanDuck> cosa è?
<petremic> filo1234, perchè hai sottolineato la mia domanda?
<enzotib> DanDuck, un metapacchetto che si porta dietro codec vari e il plugin flash
<DanDuck> è molto pesante? lo dovrei installare su un portatile
<filo1234> petremic: no non ho sottolineato, è il mio client irc che copia e incolla ogni tanto con qualche sequenza di tasti che non capisco  quale sia
<petremic> ahahah
<filo1234> non è la prima volta che incolla da solo
<petremic> stranissimo
<enzotib> DanDuck, pesante in che senso?
<DanDuck> nel senso occupa molto spazio? scusa non so usare molto il linguaggio tecnico
<enzotib> DanDuck, no, a meno che non ne hai veramente poco di spazio, puoi e devi installarlo
<DanDuck> ok grazie. non so come si installa ho appena installato ubuntu
<enzotib> DanDuck, Sistema->Amministrazione->Gestore Pacchetti
<DanDuck> ok, provo  grazie
<DanDuck> devo selezionare tutto?
<enzotib> DanDuck, tutto cosa?
<DanDuck> tutti i pacchetti?
<enzotib> DanDuck, nooooo
<DanDuck> no, ok. cosa allora?
<enzotib> DanDuck, quelli sarebbero giga e giga di roba
<enzotib> DanDuck, ti ho consigliato solo ubuntu-restricted-extras, poi il resto dipende da che ti serve
<DanDuck> scusa, ti ho detto sono nuova di ubuntu!
<MrFastweb> Salve a tutti
<DanDuck> ok, adesso guardo meglio. grazie mille
<MrFastweb> come va?
<enzotib> !chat | MrFastweb
<ubot-it> MrFastweb: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<petremic> MrFastweb, quanto ti danno per fare pubblicità a fastweb? :D
<MrFastweb> okok
<MrFastweb> bastava dirlo,non cÃ'è bisogno dei bot
<MrFastweb> petremic: non mi danno nulla =(
<MrFastweb> andhe se sinceramente odio questo ISP
<petremic> mi ci trovo bene... per ora
<enzotib> MrFastweb, il bot serve per non riscrivere a mano una risposta già pronta, niente di aggressivo
<petremic> MrFastweb, lo puoi cambiare se lo odi
<MrFastweb> configurazione = -1
<MrFastweb> personalizzazione = -1
<enzotib> !chat | petremic
<ubot-it> petremic: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<MrFastweb> ora prima che mi kickino vado su la parte "chat"
<MrFastweb> *sulla
<petremic> a cavolo
<petremic> pensavo di stare nella chat!
<petremic> scusatemi
<MrFastweb> enzotib:  lo so ,scherzavo ;) anche io mi diverto con i bot =P
<webpower> MrFastweb, che ip interno di fastweb hai?
<MrFastweb> webpower: in chat :P
<Momi> Salve a tutti!
<MrFastweb> salve
<Momi> Ho un problema, ho flash cs5, ma come sapete è .exe ho istallato wine, come lo emulo? :) Grazie a tutti in anticipo!
<MrFastweb> tasto destro sul file .exe e fai "apri con wine"
<MrFastweb> oppure da riga di cmando:
<MrFastweb> wine nomefile.exe
<filo1234> sempre che flash possa essere installato con wine
<MrFastweb> filo1234: è quello che staavo per dire
<MrFastweb> spesso moolte cose vengono installate male o non vengono installate
<Momi> Una volta che istalla il programma cosa devo fare?
<MrFastweb> dovresti avere un colelgamento sulla Sccrivania(Desktop :P )
<MrFastweb> oppure puoi avviarlo da Applicaations->Wine->Programs->Flash
<MrFastweb> (non so se si chiama flash,comunque hai cpito :P)
<MrFastweb> *capito
<Momi> Niente :( avete qualche idea?
<MrFastweb> Momi: da qualche errore?
<MrFastweb> *dà
<Momi> No, ora ti spiego meglio. Ho la cartella di flash sulla scrivania, quando la apro mi trovo di fronte a due cartelle "Adobe flash cs5" e "Goodies" Quando apro la prima tra le varie cartelle che non ti elenco trovo "Setup.exe" quando lo clicco istalla il programma, poi non cambia nulla
<MrFastweb> questo mi fa pensare che è scaricato da torrent,comunque non mi interessa :P prova a eseguilo con wine da terminale con args= -v (wine -v setup.exe)
<MrFastweb> il -v sarebbe W-v(erbose)
<MrFastweb> *il -v sarebbe -v(erbose)
<MrFastweb> e poi dimmi cosa dice quando finisci di installare
#ubuntu-it 2011-04-26
<Carlin0> notte a tutti
<Guest58735> ok
<massimo18> Buon Giorno
<OverMe> oh hi
<Odo> Giorno
<Ola86> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<fra> ragazzi buongiorno!!!
<Guest28014> ho collegato un hard-disk al computer ma sembra ci sia qualcosa che non va!!! c'è la possibilità di visualizzare alcune informazioni su di esso per vedere se il disco funziona???
<jester-> Guest28014: installa e usa gparted
<Guest28014> non si potrebbe interrogare il dispositivo da terminale con una stringa di comando?
<jester-> Guest28014: sudo fdisk -l
<Guest28014> jester- purtroppo non vuene visualizzato
<Guest28014> sembrerebbe non fare rumori strani, almeno non diverso da un altro hard-disk funzionante dello stesso modello
<jester-> Guest28014: se è attaccato e non compare = non lo vede
<OverMe> usb o interno?
<Guest28014> usb
<jester-> Guest28014: alimentato e prende dalle porte usb
<Guest28014> alimentato
<jester-> una o 2 prese
<Guest28014> una
<jester-> Guest28014: sicuro che si alimentato bene?
<jester-> se non c'è la scossa è normale che non lo veda
<Guest28014> jester- ho attacato alla stessa alimentazione un hd identico e questo funziona
<jester-> Guest28014: allora è ciucco
<Guest28014> diamine
<jester-> eh
<Guest28014> due tera buttati via....
<jester-> Guest28014: è il suo l'alimentatore?
<OverMe> staccalo riattaccalo e spara un: dmesg | tail
<Guest28014> si
<Guest28014> jester- i due hd sono del tutto identici
<Guest28014> e i cavi sono intercambiabili
<jester-> <OverMe> staccalo riattaccalo e spara un: dmesg | tail
<Guest28014> jester- comunque ho cambiato cavo di alimentazione... ecco la risposta http://paste.ubuntu.com/599161/
<jester-> Guest28014: dopo averlo riattaccato?
<Guest28014> jester- rettifica... http://paste.ubuntu.com/599163/
<Guest28014> jester- si dopo averlo riattacato
<jester-> Guest28014: sembra andato. se de l'hai ancora prova da winzos giusto per scrupolo
<glpiana> ola
<jester-> Guest28014: attaccato diretto alla usb?
<jester-> aiò glpiana
<glpiana> oilà jester-
<Guest28014> ola glpiana si, jester-... anche se cosa intendi diretto???
<jester-> Guest28014: intendo che non è attacato a un hub usb
<Guest28014> scusa la mia ignoranza ma cosa intendi con hub usb???
<Guest28014> jester- si tratta di un hd con alimentazione alla 220V
<jester-> Guest28014: per hub usb si intende il cazzillo che attacchi alla usb e ha piu porte
<Guest28014> no è collegato direttamente ad una uscita usb del computer... per la completezza ho 4 uscite usb sul computer... jester-
<jester-> Guest28014: mi sa che sia proprio andato, ricontrolla con sudo fdisk -l se hai cambiato cavo
<Guest28014> http://paste.ubuntu.com/599172/ mi sembra anche a me... ho riconosciuto le due partizioni per ciascuno dei due hd interni
<Guest28014> jester- anche se credo che sia più probabile un problema di alimentazione...
<Guest28014> forse dovrei sostituire il box...
<cris_> giorno
<giovanni86rm> ciao scusate firefox non mi visualizza bene la pagina delle impostazioni di www.listen365.com e così non riesco a scaricare il .pls per sentire le radio su banshee...qualcuno può aiutarmi? (a risolvere il problema o ad avere l'indirizzo di una certa radio che mi interessa?)
<OverMe> quel sito non esiste
<petremic> salve ragazzi vorrei sapere se è possibile creare una cartella condivisa da ubuntu e windows quando si ha la partizione
<petremic> e se è possibile condividere anche più di una cartella
<OverMe> ubuntu e windows su stesso pc?
<petremic> sì
<petremic> in questo momento sono su win
<cris_> ragazzi abilito compiz ma mi si disabilita subito -.-
<petremic> e vorrei mettere a disposizione delle immagini per vederle quando aprirò ubuntu
<petremic> la cartella immagini
<OverMe> windows non è in grado di leggere dalle partizioni di ubuntu, ma il contrario si, quindi basta che crei una cartella in windows dove vuoi e ci puoi leggere/scrivere anche da ubuntu
<petremic> voglio fare proprio il contrario infatti
<petremic> hai ragione
<petremic> mi sono ricordato
<petremic> che già l'ho fatto
<petremic> posso aprire il contenuto di C da ubuntu
<OverMe> si
<petremic> il contrario non è possibile perchè windows è chiuso con i catenacci?
<OverMe> perché nativamente non sa leggere/scrivere su partizioni ext3/4, probabilmente esiste qualche software esterno che lo fa, ma non saprei dirti
<petremic> e se ho partizionato ntfs?
<petremic> non ricordo come ho partizionato
<petremic> ma se dovessi aver partizionato in maniera diversa?
<petremic> è possibile?
<OverMe> petremic, ubuntu gira su ext*
<giovanni86rm> ciao scusate firefox non mi visualizza bene la pagina delle impostazioni di www.live365.com e così non riesco a scaricare il .pls per sentire le radio su banshee...qualcuno può aiutarmi? (a risolvere il problema o ad avere l'indirizzo di una certa radio che mi interessa?)
<Synaptic> buondì
<petremic> ho un problema con la webcam trust
<petremic> ubuntu non me la riconosce
<jester-> petremic: nemmeno cheese la vede?
<Synaptic> ciao jester-
<jester-> cià Synaptic
<Synaptic> petremic, lancia da terminale lspci
<Synaptic> e facci un paste...cosi vediamo se la vede
<jester-> di solito al web la vedi da lsusb
<petremic> Synaptic, ho lanciato
<petremic> devo fare un paste???
<petremic> a voi?
<Synaptic> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<petremic> vi intaso un pò esce un sacco di roba
<petremic> a ok
<Synaptic> usa quello
<Synaptic> mettici sia lspci che lsusb
<petremic> http://paste.ubuntu.com/599220/
<petremic> http://paste.ubuntu.com/599221/
<Synaptic> potevi mettere tutto nello stesso...
<petremic> senti qui leggo trust
<petremic> quindi la vede
<Synaptic> è l'unica cosa trust che hai installato?
<Synaptic> Bus 001 Device 002: ID 145f:016f Trust
<petremic> sì
<Synaptic> mhh ok
<petremic> e però non funziona con skype
<Synaptic> installa camorama
<Synaptic> e vediamo se li te la vede
<jester-> petremic: provala con cheese
<jester-> anche
<petremic> e che roba è?
<petremic> messaggistica?
<jester-> petremic: sudo apt-get install cheese
<jester-> e poi fallo partire
<Synaptic> no non sono programmi di messaggistica
<petremic> sta installando
<petremic> dopo dovrebbe partire sempre da skype?
<petremic> la web?
<Synaptic> intanto provi a lanciare cheese e vedi se da li te la vede..
<Synaptic> poi skype è un'altro discorso
<petremic> ok
<petremic> yea
<Synaptic> funziona?
<petremic> la vede inoltre io ho il microfono incorporato nella cam
<petremic> sì funziona
<petremic> quindi il problema è di skype?
<Synaptic> hai controllato dalle impostazioni webcam di skype?
<Synaptic> selezionandola magari..
<jester-> petremic: prova a lanciare skype cosi LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so skype
<petremic> ora provo
<petremic> e ma lo devo lanciare sempre così
<petremic> è una parola!
<jester-> petremic: comincia a vedere se funza
<petremic> no non funza
<jester-> petremic: copiato bene il comando?
<petremic> sì
<petremic> tant'è che è partito skype
<giovanni86rm> ciao scusate firefox non mi visualizza bene la pagina delle impostazioni di www.live365.com e così non riesco a scaricare il .pls per sentire le radio su banshee...qualcuno può aiutarmi? (a risolvere il problema o ad avere l'indirizzo di una certa radio che mi interessa?)
<Synaptic> giovanni86rm, spe che guardo
<petremic> giovanni86rm, ma si tenace...ti hanno già detto che quella pagina non esiste
<petremic> perchè insisti?
<giovanni86rm> io?
<giovanni86rm> non esiste www.live365.com ?
<petremic> di là sulla chat ti hanno risposto
<Synaptic> io riesco ad ascoltare la radio da quel sito..
<petremic> a ok allora è strano
<giovanni86rm> anche io ci riesco
<giovanni86rm> ma non riesco a scaricare il .pls
<giovanni86rm> per ascoltarle direttamente su banshee
<Synaptic> non lo trovo il file .pls
<giovanni86rm> infatti
<Synaptic> senno lo scaricavo e te lo passavo
<Synaptic> ma ci sta che non ci sia il .pls
<giovanni86rm> in teoria dovresti andare su listen settings
<Synaptic> ci sta che non usano shoutcast
<giovanni86rm> invece su windows si trova
<giovanni86rm> su ubuntu no
<Synaptic> il file è lo stesso
<Synaptic> se lo scarichi su win
<giovanni86rm> non sos e è un problema di firefox o di java
<Synaptic> te lo passi su ubuntu e lo lanci
<giovanni86rm> si ma non visualizza un pezzo di sito
<Synaptic> ora provo a lanciarlo da chrome
<giovanni86rm> ok
<giovanni86rm> cmq devi andare in fondo alla pagina del sito su listen settings
<giovanni86rm> poi su web player otpions trovare additional options e mp3 desktop player o qualcosa del genere
<giovanni86rm> solo che qui la lista di quelle opzioni è vuota
<petremic> ok la cam va ma non va il microfono
<giovanni86rm> con firefox e ubuntu
<giovanni86rm> ho chiesto ad un mio amico che ha windows e lui le vedeva
<Synaptic> si non vedo niente..
<Synaptic> boh
<Synaptic> è una radio un po pacca a mio parere
<petremic> Synaptic, come risolvo il problema audio se è integrato nella cam?
<jester-> petremic: preferenze-->audio e setta il canale ingresso
<petremic> preferenze da dove?
<jester-> chissa perché a farsi le seghe si impara da sili
<petremic> da skype?
<jester-> petremic: sistema/preferenze
<petremic> ok
<jester-> e poi pure nelle preferenze di skype
<jester-> devi settare la cam come ngresso
<petremic> ottimo
<petremic> va benissimo
<petremic> l'unica cosa che non va ora è la versione di skype per ubuntu...perchè è così limitata? non funziona ad esempio la condivisione del desktop
<petremic> ma con la 11.04 miglioreranno un pò anche skype o non c'entrano nulla i software?
<jester-> petremic: linux è il 2.5% del mercato e non ha la precedenza. Lo sviluppo lo fanno e tempo perso
<petremic> volevi dire "a tempo perso"?
<petremic> se si parla di linux non si dovrebbe neanche parlare di mercato
<massimo18> !chat | petremic
<ubot-it> petremic: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<petremic> ma io parlavo di linux
<petremic> mica di acqua fritta
<massimo18> petremic: questo è un canale di supporto per le chiacchere cortesemente l'altro canale
<petremic> ok
<luigi> luigi
<stevr1it> salve vi cheido come posso cambiare la password di accesso di ubuntu 10.10 avendo criptato le directory agli estranei, se la cambio da root all'avvio con passwrd  non riesco poi più ad accedere alla mia home e gdm non parte.  Avete dei suggerimenti?
<massimo18> !password
<ubot-it> Per recuperare la password seguire le indicazioni che trovate su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/GestionePassword/Recupero
<K99Brain> stevr1it, dovresti accedere con la vecchia e poi vai su sistema amministrazione utenti e gruppi
<K99Brain> stevr1it, prova a cambiarla da li
<stevr1it> giuà fatto ma poi ho sempre lo stesso problema
<stevr1it> devo cambaire la passwrod anche nell'area criptata e sembra che i metodi tradizionali non funzionino
<stevr1it> K99Brain,  hai notizia di un simile problema?
<K99Brain> stevr1it, veramente no, non ho mai usato la criptazione della home e quindi non so che dirti
<K99Brain> non mi sono mai imbattuto nel problema
<stevr1it> K99Brain, speriamo qualcun altro mi sappia aiutare,
<K99Brain> stevr1it, immagino ci sia una operazione ulteriore da fare per ricriptare la home con la nuopva pass
<remix_tj> stevr1it: dovresti sapere la password di cifratura della home cifrata
<remix_tj> che si recupera con ecryptfs-unwrap-pass
<remix_tj> se non ricordo male
<stevr1it> ma la conosco
<remix_tj> ecryptfs-unwrap-passphrase
<remix_tj> stevr1it: bene
<remix_tj> comunque
<remix_tj> perche' non hai cambiato la password dall'utente?
<stevr1it> remix_tj, la conosco la password è la stessa dell' accecsso, quello che non so è come cambiarla
<remix_tj> no, non e' la stessa dell'accesso
<remix_tj> assolutamente no.
<stevr1it> si ma non mi camia uella della direcotry criptata
<stevr1it> al riavvio è una chaos
<stevr1it> ma come la cmabio?
<stevr1it> cambio?
<remix_tj> stevr1it: se vuoi cambiare password dell'utente e password del volume cifrato devi usare passwd quando sei loggato con quell'utente
<stevr1it> certo
<remix_tj> resta il fatto che non hai letto quello che ti ho scritto
<stevr1it> ora sono dentro, e come faccio? ho provato di tutto ormai
<remix_tj> sei loggato? hai il volume montato?
<stevr1it> ho provato sia da amminstrazione gestione utenti che da root, da avvio ecc
<stevr1it> certo ho letto, ora sono loggato da utente, vado da terminale e digito passwd
<remix_tj> If you change your (login) password from the command line, you will notice the passphrase to mount your encrypted home directory is updated.
<stevr1it> si
<stevr1it> riprovo speriamo,
<remix_tj> stevr1it: tu hai gia' provato a cambiare la password dell'utente da root?
<stevr1it> si già provato
<remix_tj> scusami
<remix_tj> ma la home cifrata e' montata ora?
<stevr1it> mi cmabia la password di acecsso ma tutto si blocca perchè nontrova la direcotry sotto la home perchè è criptata
<stevr1it> certo la sto usando
<remix_tj> assolutamente si, e' corretto quel comportamento.
<remix_tj> la password te la devi cambiare dal tuo utente, non da root
<remix_tj> in questo modo si aggiorna anche la password del volume cifrato
<remix_tj> basta usare passwd
<gi> salve a tutti ragazzi! Aiutatemi, non è la prima volta che scrivo per sto problema! Non mi naviga su internet, mentre nel pc di mia sorella(Mac) E di mio padre (Windows) va alla grande
<stevr1it> ovvero vado sotto gestione utenti e la cambio da li?
<gi> intanto qui dopo un po mi collega
<gi> in genere se non c'è tanto maltempo va così così
<stevr1it> ok credo di aver capito, non devo andare in root.grazie
<gi> però non è sprintosa e performante come negli alti pc...
<gi> aiuto regaz, devo leggere una mail importante
<gi> mi rimane in attesa del sitop
<stevr1it> remix_tj, fatto, grazie, era un abanalità
<gi> oppuew connesso
<remix_tj> stevr1it:
<gi> ma non va avanti
<remix_tj> facciamo prima le cose semplici poi quelle difficili
<remix_tj> gi: wifi?
<stevr1it> remix_tj, io facevo tutto da root, ecco dove sbagliavo
<gi> per ora eth0
<remix_tj> stevr1it: da root non si fa niente
<gi> però anche con wifi... siamo sempre li
<remix_tj> gi: ottimo, cominciamo com unn po' di debug
<stevr1it> ehehhehe
<gi> magari i primi 10 minuti funziona
<remix_tj> gi: dammi sti comandi qua
<remix_tj> netstat -rn
<remix_tj> ifconfig -a
<remix_tj> cat /etc/resolv.conf
<remix_tj> cat  /etc/network/interfaces
<remix_tj> gi: prendi poi l'output di tutti questi comandi e me lo metti nel paste
<remix_tj> !paste | gi
<ubot-it> gi: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<gi> ok arrivo
<gi> appena si decide... ahahah
<gi> ok ho dato paste!, un po di pazienza...
<gi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/599259/
<remix_tj> gi: che router hai?
<gi> zyxel
<gi> ne ho 2 però
<gi> uno è messo insieme allo switch
<gi> l'altro si prende la rete da una presa a muro che deriva dallo switch
<gi> puo essere che fa interferenza o che so io?
<K99Brain> quella tabella di routing è strana
<K99Brain> troppi 0.0.0.0
<remix_tj> no spe
<gi> si appunto, come fa da 0.0.0.0 ad andare al gateway
<remix_tj> K99Brain: no la tabella va bene
<K99Brain> remix_tj, ma non dovrebbe esserci un default solo?
<K99Brain> ne ha tre
<remix_tj> uhm, si pero' non dovrebbe dare problemi
<K99Brain> gi, inoltre prova a cambiare i dins, invece di usare quelli di telecom
<remix_tj> gi: prova questi comandi
<K99Brain> dns*
<gi> forse è che devo mettere uno zyxel come routing e uno come bridge?
<remix_tj> ping 192.168.1.1
<remix_tj> ping 192.168.100.1
<remix_tj> anzi
<remix_tj> ping -c 3 192.168.100.1
<remix_tj> ping -c 3 192.168.1.1
<remix_tj> tracepath 93.62.181.5
<gi> il primo l'ha pingato una volta sola
<remix_tj> mi provi questi ultimi 3 comandi che facciamo un po' di debug
<remix_tj> incollami sempre l'output sul paste
<gi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/599264/
<petremic> quale sarà la prossima lts di ubuntu? ho aggiornato alla 10.10 e non dovevo mi sa
<remix_tj> gi: hai problemi con i tuoi router mi sa
<remix_tj> gi: proviamo pero' un ultima cosa
<gi> che problemi?
<remix_tj> tracepath 89.163.144.200
<remix_tj> che non vorrei che sia il mio ip in ufficio che fa giri strani
<remix_tj> gi: ?
<gi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/599272/
<gi> ci ha messo un po
<frigiu> ciao a tutti, ho bisogno di aiuto per firefox
<gi> ci capisci niente?
<frigiu> vado su un sito di scacchi, ideachess.com, e non mi apre la schermata che credo sia in java
<frigiu> come posso fare ?
<gi> ti conviene installare java di oracle
<gi> da synaptic packet manager
<remix_tj> gi: devi controllare come hai attaccato i router, e' una roba veramente strana questa che hai tu, mi sa che hai la rete fatta in modo strano. Un altro pc con windows o un mac collegati allo stesso tuo cavo o alla tua stessa rete wireless funzionano?
<gi> si, senza problemi
<frigiu> grazie gi, ma dovresti indicarmi tutti i passaggi, per me è arabo...
<frigiu> dove lo trovo questo synaptic paket manager ?
<gi> sistema amministrazione gestore pacchetti
<frigiu> ok, cerco
<gi> però non c'è li java di oracle, cercalo su google, come installarlo...
<frigiu> a ecco, ok... perchè quel pacchetto mi risulta già installato
<frigiu> ok, provo con java di oracle, grazie gi
<gi> bohh, io ho sto router che si prende la linea, ed è collegato allo switch, con 4 prese, che portano ad altrettante prese sparse per la casa
<gi> poi c'è un altro router uguale zyxel attaccato a una di queste
<gi> dovrei mettere il primo in routing e il secondo in bridge?
<gi> e poi ho messo pppoa
<remix_tj> cioe' hai due router adsl?
<gi> si
<petremic> scusate ma nella 10.10 dov'è finito il sorgenti software?
<remix_tj> eh per quello non funziona -_-
<gi> perchè uno è troppo lontano e non prende la wireless
<gi> e mio padre se l'è messo vicino
<gi> però lui col wireless va una bomba
<remix_tj> ma non va bene il router adsl, ci voleva un router wifi o un altro accesspoint
<remix_tj> o comunque su questo secondo router adsl devi disattivare tutte le funzionalita' come routing, dhcp e compagnia
<remix_tj> e soprattutto dargli un ip differente rispetto all'altor
<remix_tj> *altro
<remix_tj> comunque
<gi> si l'ip diverso è fatto
<remix_tj> i test che abbiamo fatto fin ora mi hanno dimostrato che tu vai in internet
<petremic> non riesco a trovare amministrazione>sorgenti software
<gi> forse il dhcp devo levare
<gi> patremic vai amministrazione gestore pacchetti e li trovi sorgenti software
<gi> su impostazioni-repository
<petremic> ok trovato grazie
<remix_tj> gi: comunque dovresti provare ora questo comando:
<remix_tj> telnet bofh.jeffballard.us 666
<gi> poi m'è successa una cosa strana, andando a toccare alcuni parametri, dal 192.168.1.1 capita che si blocca
<remix_tj> se ti funziona
<gi> e non funziona piu niente
<remix_tj> vuol dire che la tua connessione verso internet va
<remix_tj> e hai altri problemi
<sanke> salve
<gi> ha connesso
<sanke> ragazzi abiate pazienza ma..... io non riesco a trovare il time out del grub in  /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<sanke> dov è?
<frigiu> need help please...
<sanke> abbiate
<frigiu> non riesco ad usare ideachess.com, qualcuno sa darmi una mano ?
<OverMe> frigiu, dpkj -l | grep -i java
<OverMe> frigiu, dpkg -l | grep -i java
<OverMe> !paste | frigiu
<ubot-it> frigiu: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<frigiu> ok vado
<remix_tj> sanke: non e' piu' l'
<frigiu> devo eseguire quella stringa nel terminale ?
<remix_tj> !grub2 | sanke
<ubot-it> sanke: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub
<OverMe> frigiu, si, dpkg -l | grep -i java
<frigiu> ok vado
<sanke> remix_tj in che enso non è più l?
<remix_tj> sanke: grub2 ha spostato le preferenze da un altra parte
<sanke> remix_tj .....dannazone...sempr che spostano sti sviluppatori!! :-)
<frigiu> ecco... http://paste.ubuntu.com/599286/
<frigiu> OverMe: ecco il report... http://paste.ubuntu.com/599286/
<OverMe> sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin sun-java6-bin sun-java6-jre && sudo apt-get purge openjdk-6-jre openjdk-6-jre-headless openjdk-6-jre-lib
<frigiu> questa semkpre nel terminale ?
<OverMe> si
<cortsp88> sanke:  guarda in /etc/grub.d
<frigiu> ok :-)
<frigiu> OverMe, mi dice questo : E: Impossibile impostare il blocco /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Risorsa temporaneamente non disponibile) E: Impossibile acquisire il blocco sulla directory di amministrazione (/var/lib/dpkg/). Un altro processo potrebbe tenerla occupata.
<OverMe> frigiu, chiudi il gestore pacchetti o il software center
<frigiu> si
<OverMe> poi ridai il comando
<frigiu> ok :-)
<sanke> remix_tj http://pastebin.com/cCGEQbuu io nn lo vedo
<remix_tj> sanke: prova a vedere su /etc/default/grub
<frigiu> OverMe, ecco http://paste.ubuntu.com/599290/
<sanke> non esiste
<sanke> trovato
<sanke> mancava il gedit
<OverMe> frigiu, sudo apt-get update
<frigiu> ok
<frigiu> fatto
<frigiu> provo a vedere se funziona ?
<sanke> remix_tj è il grub_hidden_timoeut=0?perchè in grub timeout ho 10
<OverMe> no, fai vedere
<gi> scusate, sono connesso in wifi ora
<remix_tj> sanke: quello e' il timeout con menu' nascosto
<remix_tj> sanke:  non conosco bene grub2, dovresti cercare nel wiki o chiedere a qualcun altro
<frigiu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/599291/
<sanke> naggia
<sanke> grazie lo stesso
<cortsp88> sanke e te esce il grub?
<cortsp88> quando accendi il pc
<sanke> no
<cortsp88> allora se vuoi modificare il timeout devi modificare hidden perche a te è nascosto
<sanke> cortsp88 http://pastebin.com/uWtyqzrt
<sanke> così siamo sicuri
<sanke> la econda riga dici?
<sanke> seconda
<OverMe> frigiu, apt-cache policy sun-java6-plugin
<frigiu> ok
<frigiu> OverMe: giuseppe@giuseppe-desktop:~$ apt-cache policy sun-java6-plugin sun-java6-plugin:   Installato: (nessuno)   Candidato: (nessuno)   Tabella versione:
<OverMe> frigiu, sistema->amministrazione->sorgenti software, dimmi che cosa è selezionato?
<frigiu_> sorry OverMe, ero disconnesso; cmq è selezionato tutto meno codice sorgente
<frigiu_> questo sulla pagina iniziale
<frigiu> OverMe... firefox mi va in crash...
<frigiu> quando provo ad aprire ideachess.com
<OverMe> frigiu, nella scheda altro software hai abilitato i partner?
<frigiu> no, devo ??
<OverMe> si, devi
<frigiu> ce ne sono tanti, sono abilitati solo gli ultimi due, e ora anche i partner
<OverMe> solo i partner mi interessano
<frigiu> mi dice questo: Impossibile recuperare http://ppa.launchpad.net/user/ppa-name/ubuntu/dists/lucid/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404  Not Found Impossibile scaricare alcuni file di indice: saranno ignorati o verranno usati quelli vecchi.
<OverMe> ecco allora già che ci sei, elimina anche quel ppa dalla lista
<frigiu> entrambi ok...
<frigiu> ora su quella pagina è abilitato solo "altri partner"
<OverMe> ok
<OverMe> chiudi
<frigiu> ok fatto
<OverMe> ti ha ricaricato gli indici?
<frigiu> si
<OverMe> sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin sun-java6-bin sun-java6-jre && sudo apt-get purge openjdk-6-jre openjdk-6-jre-headless openjdk-6-jre-lib
<frigiu> OverMe http://paste.ubuntu.com/599295/
<OverMe> dammi un altro sudo apt-get update
<frigiu> ok
<frigiu> eccolo http://paste.ubuntu.com/599296/
<OverMe> ???
<OverMe> ma hai karmic o lucid?
<frigiu> da dove si vede ??? non lo so
<frigiu> ho ubunto 10.4
<OverMe> lsb_release -a
<frigiu> No LSB modules are available. Distributor ID:	Ubuntu Description:	Ubuntu 10.04.2 LTS Release:	10.04 Codename:	lucid
<OverMe> non voglio sapere perché hai mezzi repo di karmic
<OverMe> gksu gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<OverMe> copia in paste
<frigiu> non ne ho idea, forse li ho per sbaglio
<frigiu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/599298/
<OverMe> frigiu, fai una bella cosa, sostituisci tutte le occorrenze di karmic in lucid
<frigiu> :-))) che significa ???
<OverMe> che devi sostituire karmic con lucid
<OverMe> le parole
<OverMe> dove c'è karmic ci devi mettere lucid
<frigiu> si ma dove devo fare questo ?
<OverMe> ti ho fatto aprire il file con l'editor di testo
<frigiu> quindo lo copio, lo modifico e poi ??
<frigiu> il file che viene da gksu gedit /etc/apt/sources.list ??
<OverMe> si
<frigiu> e dopo averlo modificato ?
<OverMe> che vuol dire "lo copio" ?
<frigiu> lo copio dal terminale no ??
<frigiu> lo metto in un editor testo e lo modifico
<OverMe> ah, il comando, si
<OverMe> vabbé fermo
<OverMe> stoppati
<frigiu> si
<OverMe> gksu gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<OverMe> ti si apre l'editor di testi con il file dentro
<frigiu> ok
<OverMe> riga 44 dove c'è scritto
<OverMe> deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu karmic partner
<OverMe> devi cambiare in
<OverMe> deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu lucid partner
<frigiu> ok
<OverMe> fatto?
<frigiu> si, e adesso ?
<OverMe> salva, chiudi
<OverMe> e ridai sudo apt-get update
<frigiu> ok
<simone> bau
<frigiu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/599301/
<OverMe> frigiu, ok, ri-riproviamo
<OverMe> sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin sun-java6-bin sun-java6-jre && sudo apt-get purge openjdk-6-jre openjdk-6-jre-headless openjdk-6-jre-lib
<frigiu> sta scaricando :-)
<OverMe> \o/
<frigiu> scaricato tutto dovrebbe funzionare ??
<frigiu> devo staccare, grazie OverMe ciao...
<pa> aiuto
<pa> ditemi che qualcuno qui usa freenx / neatx
<Odo> pa, perche' freenx ?
<pa> Odo, be, perche' no?
<Odo> pa, perche' vnc funziona benone, insom ma ho usato freenx anni fa, ma non ho nulla da invidiare a vnc
<pa> Odo, freenx e' molto ma molto piu veloce su connessioni medio lente
<pa> come le adsl nostrane
<Odo> non sapevo, andrebbe da provare :)
<pa> comunque, sembra che il ppa di freenx-team sia outdated
<pa> non so come installarlo su maverick
<pa> esiste qualcosa di aggiornato?
<jester-> ppa in generale sono cazzoni
<Odo> pa, non mi sembra fosse nei repository, hai visto se c'e' un deb?
<pa> no, in universe non c'e'
<pa> era solo nel ppa di freenx-team
<Odo> jester-, no ma niente ppa, basta un deb
<pa> ma le istruzioni che stanno qua https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<pa> sono sbagliate
<pa> perche' a quell'indirizzo non c'e' niente per maverick
<Odo> vedo solo tar
<pa> ma poi che sito sarebbe questo "ubuntuupdates.org" che google ritorna sempre in cima?
<Odo> pa,  guarda se ti torna utile questo link: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<pa> Odo, grazie, anche se ho incollato lo stesso link 5 righe sopra
<Odo> si si visto ora, non serve quel link
<Odo> guardavo per la compilazione da sorgenti.. stavo leggendo
<enzotib> pa, io lo uso
<pa> enzotib, lo usi su maverick?
<pa> mi sapresti dire come fare per installarlo?
<pa> sembra che i ppa di freenx-team non funzionino
<pa> mi ritorna 404
<enzotib> pa, sì, lo uso su maverick, fammi controllare cos'ho in sources.list
<enzotib> pa, ho questo: deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/freenx-team/ppa/ubuntu lucid main
<pa> (tra l'altro volevo passare a neatx, anche perche' dopo l'upgrade a maverick, freenx non mostra piu le barre delle finestre e prende 100% cpu, non so cosa sia successo
<pa> ah
<pa> grazie
<pa> quindi niente maverick
<enzotib> pa, c'è anche scritto nella guida che hai postato :)
<enzotib> "As of this writing, there are no packages built for Maverick, but the packages for Lucid seem to work."
<enzotib> pa, e per quanto riguarda le prestazioni, non riscontro il tuo problema di cpu
<pa> si ma in quella guida dice anche di fare un sed lucid/maverick
<enzotib> appunto, sostituire maverick con lucid
<pa> enzotib, hai idea del perche' apt-get non mi faccia installare il pacchetto "neatx" che sembra esserci, su quei repository?
<pa> mi propone solo neatx-server
<enzotib> pa, non vedo nessun neatx, solo neatx-server
<michele> signori ho aggiornato alla 10.10 sul netbook partizionato e ora non mi parte più ubuntu
<michele> nel boot
<michele> mi esce winxp e ubuntu
<michele> ma se seleziono ubuntu
<michele> si riavvia
<michele> tutto  e mi ripete il boot
<michele> come faccio ad entrare in ubuntu?
<enzotib> !grub | michele fai il ripristino di grub
<ubot-it> michele fai il ripristino di grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<michele> non so da dove si fa? non mi fa proprio entrare in ubuntu posso entrare solo in win
<michele> è possibile entrare in modalità provvisoria?
<michele> non mi dà questa possibilità
<michele> ho solo due strade
<e-DIO-t> michele: metti la live, ripristini grub. Guarda caso proprio come c'è scritto nel link che t'ha passato enzotib
<e-DIO-t> ah no scusa, m'ero perso il "si riavvia ubuntu".
<michele> ma la live non ce l'ho tanto più sul netbook
<michele> che non ha lettore cd
<enzotib> michele, fai una liveusb
<michele> sto scaricando la versione per netbook
<michele> metto la iso nella usb?
<michele> e riavvio?
<enzotib> michele, non così semplicemente, hai windows o ubuntu adesso?
<michele> ora mi funziona solo win
<michele> ma ubuntu c'è
<michele> solo che non si apre
<enzotib> michele, usa questo per creare la pendrive: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/downloads/Universal-USB-Installer/Universal-USB-Installer.exe
<michele> ma è un exe
<michele> lo devo usare da win?
<michele> io ora sto su un altro pc con ubuntu
<enzotib> appunto, michele, hai detto che windows ti funziona, da windows crei un pendrive che è avviabile con la live di ubuntu
<michele> a ok allora ora avvio win
<enzotib> e che cavolo, ti ho detto "dove sei?" hai detto win, ora mi dici che sei su ubuntu, deciditi!
<michele> sono su un altro pc
<enzotib> michele, allora usa Sistema->Amministrazione->Creatore di dischi di avvio
<michele> ora sto aprendo win sul netbook e faccio quanto mi hai detto
<michele> a ok
<michele> dal pc sul quale mi trovo
<michele> nella usb devo togliere tutto?
<pa> enzotib, allora, sembra che il problema esista per windows
<pa> e nomachine ha rilasciato un aggiornamento del client
<michele> deve essere vuota?
<pa> tuttavia adesso il refresh delle finestre e' piu lento
<enzotib> michele, sì, non so se ti dà la possibilità di svuotarla, quindi fallo prima
<pa> pare che sia colpa del nuovo metacity. mi sa che appena ho tempo provo x2go, non ho voglia di passare da gnome a qualcos'altro
<michele> enzotib, sono andato in crea disco di avvio
<enzotib> pa, con gnome puoi anche usare un'altro wm , come per esempio icewm
<michele> quanto spazio dev'esserci sulla penna?
<michele> la mia è da 2 giga
<michele> non mi fa creare il disco di avvio
<michele> ne ho un'altra da 4 giga
<michele> anzi mi sa 8
<michele> metto quella?
<pa> si ma icewm e' vecchio come il cucco, e fa pena
<enzotib> michele, basta 1GB
<enzotib> !enter | michele e smetti di intasare il canale
<ubot-it> michele e smetti di intasare il canale: non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<michele> ok, allora se metto la penna e apro amministrazione crea disco e scelgo la penna non mi fa creare nulla come mai?
<enzotib> michele, devi scegliere la iso, devi eventualmente dirgli di cancellare la penna, devi scegliere la prima (ed unica) partizione della penna
<enzotib> !usb | michele
<ubot-it> michele: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<michele> ok ora mi è chiaro, sto scaricando ubuntu.10.10-netbook-i386.iso poi andrò in crea disco di avvio e andrò su altro e selezionerò questo iso.
<jokerx> sera a tutti
<jokerx> volevo chiedere un aiuto se qualcuno sa' consigliarmi ..allora vengo al punto cerco di spiegarmi
<jokerx> io sul mio pc possiedo due hard-disk e ho anche un disco usb esterno
<jokerx> per una questionedi comodita' volevo installare la ubuntu 10.04 lts su disco esterno cosi da avereun sistema linux sempre a portata di mano
<pa> come blacklisto un pacchetto?
<enzotib> pa, con apt-get, aptitude, synaptic?
<jokerx> ma nonostante i imiei tentativi di installazione e nonostantenon abbia nessun errore di installazione
<pa> hmm.. ok, pero come si fa?
<pa> apt-get blacklist?
<jokerx> all'avvio il disco esterno mi da' sempre lo stesso errore ovvero " grub -rescue " consigli??
<enzotib> pa, no, non esiste quel comando di apt-get, ma cosa intendi per blacklistare un pacchetto?
<enzotib> pa, cioè è installato e non vuoi aggiornarlo, oppure non vuoi installarlo?
<michele> enzotib, se aspetto due giorni non mi conviene fare il disco usb direttamente con la 11.04?
<enzotib> michele, certo
<michele> e allora mi conviene aspettare tanto il netbook non lo uso assai
<michele> ho installato la 10.10 seguendo gli aggiornamenti senza formattare e pare che vada tutto bene sul mio PC fisso. Però ho notato che nei video ci sono dei pixel che saltano, mi sa che ci sono dei problemi sulla scheda grafica. CI sarebbero stati comunque anche se avessi formattato? Non l'ho fatto perchè vorrei passare a Natty nello stesso modo: con gli aggiornamenti alla nuova versione
<denis_> lol
<jester-> michele: dovrebbe essere il driver video, disattiva gli effetti
<denis_> salve a tutti
<michele> non ci sono effetti se parli di compiz
<jester-> michele: aggiorna a natty on line
<denis_> esiste una versio delle openxdk per sistemi linux?
<jester-> michele: alt-F2 e scrivi: update-manager -d se hai gnome
<michele> veramente vorrei aspettare la versione ufficiale tra due giorni
<michele> o faccio come dici tu? cosa mi consigli?
<jester-> michele: è comunque la ufficiale, i repo sono gli stessi, basta dare un sudo apt-get dist-upgrade fra 3 gironi
<jester-> giorni*
<michele> ok
<michele> allora cosa scrivo nel terminale?
<jester-> michele: alt-F2 e scrivi: update-manager -d se hai gnome
<jester-> pigia alt e f2
<michele> ok sta procedendo
<MinorBigle> buon pomeriggio
<michele> jester-, mi dai un link se esiste della iso per netbook per poterla montare anche sul netbook?
<MinorBigle> mi scuso se chiedo aiuto sul chan sbagliato, ho installato matlab 2010 b, cerco di avviarlo, appare la pagina di caricamento del programma e poi scompare, avete qlk idea sul perchè?
<jester-> MinorBigle: sta gia nella natty
<jester-> MinorBigle 7 michele  sta gia nella natty
<MinorBigle> natty???
<michele> cioè posso creare un disco live senza bisogno di avere la iso???
<MinorBigle> jester, non riesco a capire cosa vuoi dire
<jester-> michele: alla finestra di login dopo aver messo la pass cambi sessione dall'icona in basso
<jester-> MinorBigle: era per michele, tabbato male
<MinorBigle> ok
<michele> jester-, appena entro nella natty mi dici bene che devo fare
<michele> grazie
<daniel__> buon giorno a tutti volevo sapere qual'è il miglior programma per comporre musica...
<jester-> daniel__: chiedi in #ubuntu-it-chat
<daniel__> perche qua non siamo nella chat di ubuntu?
<filo1234> no questo è il canale di assistenza tecnica daniel__
<jester-> daniel__: questo è canale di supporto al sistema
<daniel__> come devo fare per andare nella chat?
<jester-> daniel__: /j #ubuntu-it-chat
<jester-> li dove scrivi
<michele> jester-, mi dice 3 ore per l'aggiornamento...:( può essere possibile?
<jester-> michele: se hai la banda scarsa si. tira giu circa un giga e 3
<jester-> poi deve installare i pacchi
<michele> ho fastweb :(!!!! comunque ora è passato a 52 min
<denis_> niente sulle openxdk?
<daniel__> sono entrato di nuovo e questa la chat per il supporto ai programmi?
<jester-> daniel__: si fa un po di supporto per programmi ufficiali da repo ufficiali, se si ha tempo
<jester-> daniel__: per il resto si cazzeggia su #ubuntu-it-chat
<daniel__> mi scrivi l'indirizzo di ubuntu chat che sono nuovo e non capisco bene come funziona
<daniel__> scusa ho visto adesso ke era un link grazie di tutto
<michele> se sono nella 10.04 e faccio  alt f2 update-manager -d mi va alla 10.10 non alla 11.04 giusto?
<jester-> michele: fa diretto solo da lts a lts, se aggiorni adesso devi fare due passaggi
<michele> ok grazie
<YnoR> sera a tutti
<pa> enzotib, nx in maverick va pianissimo.. ho fatto la pazzia e sono passato ad x2go
<pa> solo che con questo sembra che copy/paste non vada
<pa> ah risolto
<pa> comunque l'impressione e' che il metacity di maverick sia un po piu pesante di quello in lucid
<[Evil]> ciaoo
<[Evil]> raga qualcuno mi sa dire come faccio a far eseguire un programma da un server ubuntu senza che me lo prendano o copino? io l ho messo sulla directory di root perchè ho la pass solo io, ma loro come utenti normali non possono entrarci quindi neanche farlo partire
<[Evil]> non c'è un metodo con cui posso far si che dando un comando da terminale lo facciano partire ma non lo vedano ne copino?
<michele> jester-, verso le 22 ci sei qui per spiegarmi quella cosa della creazione della usb live di natty?
<jester-> michele: ma non stai aggiornando a natty?
<michele> sì ma ci vogliono ancora 20 minuti e sono troppi perchè mi aspettano per tirarmi le pallonate in faccia sulle zanzare. :D
<filo1234> e non puoi lasciarlo acceso il pc scusa?
<michele> certo
<michele> jester-, forse non sono stato chiaro prima, sto aggiornando a natty sul pc fisso. poi devo creare la usb per mettere apposto il netbook
<michele> a dopo!
<jester-> michele: ti serve la iso e poi seguire il wiki http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<michele> jester-, la iso di natty ancora non c'è in quel link, devo aspettare due giorni giusto? per me va bene se non c'è la possibilità di scaricarla da altre parti
<jester-> michele: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<michele> jester-, va bene la natty-desktop-i386.iso per il netbook?
<jester-> michele: si
<michele> ok grazie a dopo
<nicola88> buonasera a tutti, qualcuno sa aiutarmi ad installare office 2010 (ovviamente originale) su ubuntu 10.10?
<hancock> ciao a tutti
<hancock> sapete se è possibile usare tom tom home su Ubuntu?
<jester-> nicola88: installi virtualbox, ci installi xp o seven poi ci metti sopra office
<nicola88> jester- è facile?
<jester-> nicola88: non hai installato winzoz nel pc?
<jester-> nicola88: open office non ti garba?
<nicola88> jester : insomma... con office mi trovo un pò meglio, più che altro è che mi deforma un pò i modelli testo che uso da anni
<jester-> !vbox | nicola88 e segui per versione con licenza ristretta
<ubot-it> nicola88 e segui per versione con licenza ristretta: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/VirtualBox
<nicola88> jester- : devo installare sia virtualbox che winzoz?
<jester-> nicola88: e supporta pure altri os
<nicola88> jester- grazie.. provo subito
<leopold> un saluto a tutti....problema : installo ubuntu...poi un pacchetto per il desktop a sfondo educazionale...e dopo qualche riavvio mi trovo ?? EDUBUNTU
<leopold> qualcuno è in grado di farmi ripristinare ubuntu ?
<enzotib> leopold, che pacchetto installi?
<leopold> in che senso ?
<leopold> era un pacchetto da ubuntu software center...con l'icona ufficiale e si capiva che raggruppava dei programmi educazionali...
<enzotib> leopold, "poi un pacchetto per il desktop a sfondo educazionale..."
<enzotib> leopold, e come si chiama
<enzotib> ?
<leopold> ora guardo ...asp
<leopold> eccolo...educational desktop for ubuntu
<leopold> solo che l'ho rimosso....ma al riavvio mi trovo sempre edubuntu
<enrylinux> ciao
<leopold> qualcuno è in grado di help me?
<enrylinux> di e se qualcuno sapra' aiutarti lo fara'
<leopold> già detto---
<leopold> in sostanza...parto con ubuntu e mi ritrovo edubuntu....come torno a ubuntu ?
<sonic86> salve
<sonic86> ho un problema con ubuntu non mi funzionano + i tasti destri della tastiera i numeri lo slash ecc.. ecc come posso fare?
<jon27> ciao, con ubuntu posso scaricare un video di youtube? grazie
<enzotib> !info youtube-dl
<ubot-it> youtube-dl (source: youtube-dl): download videos from youtube. In component universe, is extra. Version 2010.08.04-1 (maverick), package size 28 kB, installed size 140 kB
<jon27> lo trovo inubuntu software center?
<enzotib> jon27, sì
<enzotib> jon27, probabilmente funziona da terminale, se vuoi una cosa più integrata in firefox, ci sono varie estensioni che lo fanno, basta cercare
<jon27> enzotib: mi da caricato. perchè se guardo un video non appare il link per scaricarlo?
<jon27> ah..scusa...hai già risposto... ma le estensioni le trovo...?
<enzotib> jon27, da firefox: Strumenti->COmponenti Aggiuntivi, esplora
<sonic86> ho un problema con ubuntu non mi funzionano + i tasti destri della tastiera i numeri lo slash ecc.. ecc come posso fare?
<enzotib> sonic86, è un desktop?
<sonic86> yes
<enzotib> sonic86, non è che hai attivato/disattivato il BlocNum
<sonic86> no
<sonic86> anche perchè ho cambiato tastiera e stesso problema
<sonic86> mentre su un'altro pc windows funzionano entrambe
<enzotib> sonic86, su Sistema->Preferenze->Tastiera, Disposizioni cosa riporta?
<sonic86> italia
<sonic86> mmmm
<sonic86> 105 tasti
<enzotib> sonic86, dove sta scritto "105 tasti" ?
<sonic86> enzotib, aspetta eh
<sonic86> dove ti posso pastare la schermata?
<enzotib> !imagebin | sonic86
<ubot-it> sonic86: Vuoi mostrarci una schermata del tuo problema? Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<roby_> sonic86,  hai provato a premere  shift e block num o ctrl e block num una volta è successo anche a me ed è andato a posto così ma non ricordo bene il tasto da associare a block num
<sonic86> eccolo
<sonic86> 8///88
<sonic86> funziona cavolo ma come mai?
<roby_> hai premuto shift e block num ?
<sonic86> si
<sonic86> uno di quelli non mi ricordo quali
<sonic86> ne ho premuti sclerando :°D
<keimov> buona sera
<sonic86> ma come mai fa questo scherzo
<roby_> sonic86, sarai stato tu distrattamente ad attivarlo :)
<roby_> ora conosci la soluzione :)
<sonic86> si ma come ho fatto ad attivarlo?
<sonic86> mmmm
<sonic86> devo vedere la sequenza dei comandi su fluxbox
<sonic86> thanks cmq
<keimov> ho installato fluxbox su ubuntu 10.10, come faccio a non montare manualmente ogni volta le periferiche?
<K99Brain> keimov, quali periferiche?
<keimov> penna usb e cd/dvd
<K99Brain> ah
<K99Brain> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<K99Brain> keimov, non lo so su fluxbox non c'è l'equivalente di risorse di gnoe?
<K99Brain> keimov, magari funziona in modo simile
<keimov> si
<keimov> peò non so dove andare a cercare le periferiche anche se l le monta in automatico
<keimov> in media c'è solo floppy
<K99Brain> keimov, uhm, controlla in /mntr
<keimov> ed in mnt non c'è nulla
<K99Brain> keimov, uhm, controlla in /mnt
<K99Brain> uhm
<K99Brain> keimov, dopo montate, controlla col comando mount
<K99Brain> dove te le ha messe
<keimov> non ci sono (o perlomeno non le vedo)
<keimov> K99Brain: riesco a vederle soltanto con un filemanager grafico
<Alessandro_> ciao a tutti sono un nuovo utente linux vorrei avere qualche info riguardo ubuntu lato server, per una configurazione di rete aziendale... dns--- dhcp - posta interna e condivisione dati samba
<Alessandro_> potete aiutarmi e consigliarmi qualche guida
<Alessandro_> grazie a tutti
<keimov> http://help.ubuntu-it.org/10.10/ubuntu/serverguide/it/index.html
<keimov> ragazzi ma è possibile rimuovere definitivamente gnome da ubuuntu? tutte le volte che ci provo non riesco più ad avviare il sistema perchè X mi da errore anche se ho installato fluxbox
<ciuino> ciao
<ciuino> ho un problema
<michele> ciao ho installato natty semplicemente aggiornando la 10.10
<michele> ora devo fare qualche procedimento particolare di pulizia o vado tranquillo? vorrei capire se devo elimare qualche file obsoleto e da dove.
<ciuino> l'ha fatto da solo quando ha fatto l'upgrade
<ciuino> ma non c'è nessuno?
<bobbybong> !nessuno
<ubot-it> se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci sono utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<michele> ottimo
<ciuino> ho un problema con gimp 2.7.3
<ciuino> ho installato a mano la libreria babl
<ciuino> ma la 0.12
<ciuino> qualcuno sa come disinstallarli
<ciuino> sul gestore pacchetti non ci sono
<ciuino> e quando avvio gimp mi dice che ci sono quelli 0.1.2
<ciuino> qualcuno sa come fare?
<Carlin0> ciuino, come li hai installati ? hai compilato ?
<ciuino> si, però ha dato errore nell'installazione
<Carlin0> allora non li hai installati
<ciuino> ma li ha installati lo stesso (penso)
<ciuino> c'è un modo per disinstallarli?
<Carlin0> hai dato "sudo make install" ??
<ciuino> sono sicuro di averli installati perchè quando vado ad aprire gimp 2.7.3 mi dice che ci sono ma sono vecchi
<ciuino> si l'ho dato
<ciuino> asp lo provo ad installare di nuovo
<Carlin0> per disinstallare vai in quella dir e dai "sudo make uninstall"
<ciuino> provo a farlo
<ciuino> ok grazie Carlin0
<ciuino> ho provato
<ciuino> ma mi da nessuna regola per generare l'obbiettivo
<ciuino> ho provato a reinstallarli
<ciuino> quando faccio configure tutto bene
<michele> oddio sto installando natty sul netbook dalla penna, sul netbook c'era già un ubuntu 10.10 ora sono entrato nella'allocazione spazio su disco e non ci capisco nulla non so dove inserire ubuntu e se è necessario eliminare il precedente...cosa devo fare?
<ciuino> quando faccio make mi da errori alla fine
<Carlin0> e allora non hai installato nulla
<ciuino> e perchè gimp mi dice che c'è babl 0.1.2
<Carlin0> buh
<michele> ci sono diverse partizioni nel disco ma non so cosa fare cosa scegliere...
<ciuino> mi puoi dire dove
<ciuino> e quando installo i nuovi gimp mi dice ancora che ci sono i vecchi
<ciuino> installa le librerie
<ciuino> in quale directory
<ciuino> ...vabè ragazzi non fa niente
<bobbybong> !compilare
<ubot-it> compilare da sorgenti programmi che già sono nei repository è inutile e può essere dannoso, non farlo! Se proprio vuoi rischiare.. http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InstallareProgrammi/DaSorgenti
<ciuino> forse l'ha installato parzialmente
<michele> io sono rimasto con la penna usb inserita e non so come andare avanti per l'installazione
<ciuino> io rimettero ubuntu natty appena esce l'rtm
<ciuino> michele dimmi il problema
<michele> sono in allocazione spazio su disco praticamente dove si decidono le partizioni e ne vedo cinque diverse ma non so nulla non so come gestirle devo installare ubuntu natty e non so dove e non vorrei fare danni
<michele> finora avevo un dual boot con winxp e vorrei lasciarlo e aggiornare solo la versione di ubuntu
<ciuino> quindi hai winxp e ubuntu
<michele> sì ma ubuntu 10.10 sul netbook non mi partiva così stavo provando ad aggiornare
<michele> se vuoi ti dico cosa sta scritto nelle partizioni?
<ciuino> ok possiamo anche andare sulla chat privata
<michele> c'è qualcuno pratico di partizioni che mi può aiutare ad installare natty dalla penna usb?
<michele> in realtà oggi qualcuno mi ha consigliato di creare una penna d'installazione. il mio problema è con ubuntu 10.10 che praticamente non parte. al momento del dual boot se scelgo ubuntu si riavvia e non parte nulla e mi richiede cosa far partire. non entra proprio nel grub
<michele> lo so che è tardi però se mi dite come installare natty mi tolgo davanti
<andrea1> ho un notebook con solo installato ubuntu 10.10, secondo voi installando con una ISO 11.04 , quest'ultima prende totalmente il posto della 10.10 ?
<filo1234> se installi, formattando le partizini esistenti si
<filo1234> partizioni*
<andrea1> ok, grazie
<andrea1> installando ubuntu tramite wubi , su windows, come faccio a fare in modo che il boot inizi da ubuntu invece di windows?
<andrea1> chiaramente senza dover scegliere ogni volta
<fabio333> vuoi settare ubuntu dome default?
<andrea1> si
<MinorBigle> buona sera
<fabio333> andrea1, vai in /etc/default/grub ed edita il file di configurazione ... poi aggiorna con update-grub
<MinorBigle> ho appena installato matlab 2010b, quando cerco di avviarlo, compare la finestra di caricamento, ma poi nn si avvia, scompare la finestra e non succede nulla
<andrea1> ok, ci provo, grazie
<MinorBigle> c'è qualcuno che ha idea sul perchè accade ciò???
<fabio333> MinorBigle, avvialo da terminale e leggi i messaggi di errore
<ivan_> Chi puo darmi un aiuto??????
<fabio333> !ask | ivan_
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'ask'
<fabio333> !chiedi | ivan_
<ubot-it> ivan_: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<ivan_> Banshee su ubuntu 64 non legge i cd....serve qualcosa aggiuntivo?????
<MinorBigle> fabio333, mi dice: matlab: comando non trovato
<ivan_> mi pare strano legga mp3,ma con cd mi si blocchi,mentre vlc legge qualsiasi cosa
<fabio333> MinorBigle, devi sapere il nome dell'eseguibile
<MinorBigle> fabio333, il nome che ho nella cartella bin, è matlab
<remix_tj> MinorBigle: ma l'hai installato come?
<MinorBigle> instllazione lanciando il file install da terminale
<remix_tj> MinorBigle: su che cartella hai installato?
<remix_tj> perche' io da questa guida vedo che va lanciata l'installazione col sudo
<remix_tj> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MATLAB
<fabio333> forse è in /usr/local/bin ??
<MinorBigle> usr/loal/MATLAB/R2010b
<remix_tj> MinorBigle: segui quella guida, c'e' spiegato tutto
<fabio333> MinorBigle, allora lancia l'eseguibile con il percorso completo... però segui la guida indicata da remix_tj
<remix_tj> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MATLAB/R2010a MinorBigle questa e' proprio per la tua versione
<MinorBigle> remix _tj, nn ho trovato nulla che mi riguardi su quella guida, l'installazione è andata a buon fine
<MinorBigle> nn capisco perchè nn debba partire
<filo1234> MinorBigle:
<filo1234>  DO NOT START MATLAB AT THE END OF THE INSTALLATION
<filo1234> Starting MATLAB at the end of Product Activation creates a permissions problem for storing MATLAB preferences, since the directory and files inside of ~/.matlab will be created for the root user. However this inconvenience can be easily fixed running the following command:
<FloodBotIt1> filo1234: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<filo1234> nella guida che ti ha postato remix_tj dice questo, l'hai seguito?
<michele> è saltato fuori che nel mio netbook è sparito ubuntu 10.10
<michele> ora ho 4 partizioni sda di cui due di windows
<pa> michele, il tuo notebook si sta preparando a 11.04
<pa> ;)
<michele> pa, esattamente
<michele> mi puoi aiutare?
<pa> beh ha fatto giia tutto lui )))
<pa> scherzo
<pa> no, non saprei
<pa> vado a letto piuttosto
<michele> ok non mi rimane che aspettare domani
<michele> buonanotte
<yvesBsAs> michele, esponi il problema, non ho letto prima
<michele> allora ho due partizioni in cui c'è winxp ma in una delle due (sono uguali da circa 80giga) ci sono pochi dati e credo che nel disco D c'è il ripristino
<michele> ti dico esattamente che nel disco D c'è una cartella temp e poi una cartella con un nome esadecimale lunghissimo in cui se entro c'è una cartella amd64 e i386
<michele> dentro queste ultime solo file dll
<michele> che diamine sono?
<vermut> ciao
<vermut> sono tutti numeri?
<michele> no esadecimale quindi anche lettere
<vermut> ok
<vermut> sono di windows
<vermut> sono file temporanei
<yvesBsAs> intendi scritta tipo chiave di registro win?
<vermut> dovuti a installazione
<vermut> di update o software
<michele> posso eliminare questa partizione e usare questo disco per ubuntu natty?
<michele> pardon non disco ma partizione
<michele> perchè il disco è comunque uno
<yvesBsAs> penso di si, non credo vada a leggere roba li
<vermut> ma mi chiedo come fanno a essere li
<michele> ma guarda io mi chiedo anche che fine abbia fatto la ext4 di ubuntu 10.10
<michele> non c'è più!
<vermut> dovrebbero essere in \C
<yvesBsAs> michele, dove era la ext4?
<michele> bella domanda...bo? so solo che ora se lancio l'installazione dalla penna quando arrivo alle partizioni manuali non c'è nessuna ext4
<michele> nè mi fa entrare in Ubuntu che mi appare solo nominalmente nel boot ma non entra nel grub
<yvesBsAs> ma mica avevi installato da windows?
<vermut> non ho capito come hai diviso l'hard disk in partizioni ?
<vermut> mi sa di si
<yvesBsAs> michele, quando avviavi, prima avevi una schermata win e poi appariva grub?
<michele> sì bravissimo non avevo direttamente il grub
<yvesBsAs> (se sceglievi ubuntu..)
<michele> proprio così
<yvesBsAs> ok, allora avevi installato con Wubi
<michele> perfetto
<michele> non me ne ricordavo. ora che faccio chi mi aiuta a partizionare in modo da installare natty?
<michele> riavvio con la penna e ritorno alla schermata manuale delle partizioni?
<yvesBsAs> in primo luogo vedi di levare il wuby da windows
<michele> aaa
<michele> disinstallo come se fosse un programma?
<yvesBsAs> si, esatto, disinstalla wubi, dovrebbe ripristinarti il boot di win
<yvesBsAs> poi installi normalmente avviando da pennetta (o, meglio, da LiveCD)
<michele> la vuoi sapere una cosa stranissima?
<michele> non me lo rimuove
<yvesBsAs> cosa dice?
<michele> nulla...parte la clessidra ma poi si ferma
<yvesBsAs> bella cavolata..
<michele> sono su xp da installazione applicazioni
<yvesBsAs> aspetta
<yvesBsAs> michele, mettimi sul sito pastebin cosa vedi nel file c:/boot.ini (in windows)
<yvesBsAs> !paste | michele
<ubot-it> michele: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<michele> come faccio? ora sto su un altro pc non posso incollare devo copiare a mano?
<yvesBsAs> chiudilo, start -> esegui digita msconfig
<yvesBsAs> prendi boot.ini
<yvesBsAs> è wwindows xp?
<michele> ci sono un pò di righe
<yvesBsAs> sei su XP??
<michele> parlo con te da un altro pc con ubuntu mentre sul netbook sono su XP sì
<yvesBsAs> ok, vedi questo
<yvesBsAs> http://imagebin.org/150307
<yvesBsAs> ci sono più linee sul tuo?
<michele> allora l'unica variante è la linea finale dove dice c:\wubildr.mbr = "Ubuntu"
<michele> a te manca a me c'è
<yvesBsAs> ecco, appunto, non farti cavolate, non toccare nulla di quelle sopra, cancella giusto quella
<michele> la posso cancellare da qui?
<yvesBsAs> come scusa?
<yvesBsAs> si, da dove ti ho fatto aprire msconfig
<yvesBsAs> cancelli la stringa, chiudi e riavvii
<michele> non posso cancellarla o meglio non so come?
<michele> qua dice sposta in alto, sposta su
<michele> oppure altro
<michele> ma non cancella
<yvesBsAs> ok, ora sai quali è, chiudi ed apri il file di prima, la stringa è li, la cancelli dal notepad
<yvesBsAs> c:\boot.ini
<michele> in c non c'è nessun file boot.ini. ora lo sto cercando con cerca files
<yvesBsAs> attiva la visualizzazione file nascosti / di sistema
<michele> già fatto
<yvesBsAs> il file c'è, non ci fosse non parte manco win..
<michele> assurdo!!! non me lo fa fare!
<michele> se vado su opzioni cartella e metto visualizza file nascosti e faccio applica chiudo riapro e non mi ha cambiato nulla!
<michele> ma che cavolo!!!!
#ubuntu-it 2011-04-27
<yvesBsAs> vabbè, lascia cosi, riavvia da pennetta e scegli "prova ubuntu", prendi la lingua e dimmi quando sei sul desktop
<michele> yvesBsAs, ma tu ne vuoi di più non mi stava neanche facendo spegnere xp ho dovuto cazzare il tasto brutalmente
<yvesBsAs> torno in 5 mnt
<michele> yvesBsAs, non sto riuscendo a far apparire il bios per far partire la pennetta
<michele> mi parte direttamente la schermata di windows per scegliere tra ubuntu inesistente e win
<yvesBsAs> michele, prova F8 0 F12 all'avvio, vedi se parte un menu
<michele> se faccio f8 mi appare il menù avanzato delle opzioni di windows: modalità provvisioria ecc..
<yvesBsAs> f12?
<michele> se faccio f12 niente
<yvesBsAs> ma nel bios hai una qualche impostazione per avvio da usb?
<Carlin0> michele, ma quando avvii il pc ci deve essere una scritta tipo press * to enter bios setup
<Carlin0> e li ti indica che tasto premere
<michele> certi se cu arrivassi al bios!
<michele> *certo
<michele> Carlin0, di solito c'è ma stasera mi sta mettendo una serie di sgambetti incredibili
<michele> di solito il tasto tab mi fa entrare nella schermata in cui scelgo la penna come device
<michele> ma non mi sta dando la possibilità di schiacciarlo!
<Roby> michele prova del o canc
<michele> sto impazzendo
<michele> forse ho capito come fare
<michele> ok sono nel bios
<Roby> quale era il tasto ?
<michele> f2 ma per schiacciarlo devo entrare in win e spegnerlo brutalmente se lo spegno normalmente non mi fa schiacciare un bel nulla
<Roby> f2 come sul mio acer portatile
<michele> nonostante scelgo la usb non parte da essa
<Roby> usb hdd
<michele> ci riprovo
<michele> per l'ennesima volta
<Roby> con cosa l'hai preparata la chiavetta ?
<Roby> unetbootin ?
<michele> senti prima è partita
<michele> ero arrivato all'installazione di ubuntu
<michele> ok
<michele> yvesBsAs, ce l'ho ftta
<michele> ora devo scegliere prova ubuntu senza installarlo?
<yvesBsAs> ok, prendi prova ubuntu e scegli la lingua
<michele> ci mette un pò per avviarsi?
<yvesBsAs> si, deve caricare tutto
<michele> ok
<yvesBsAs> ma lo vedi lavorare, almeno?
<michele> sì
<michele> ma che ora fai di solito la notte?
<michele> non vorrei rompertele più di tanto
<yvesBsAs> da me son le 20:50, fuso orario diverso, tranqui :D
<michele> ah e dove stai?
<yvesBsAs> argentina, vicino a buenos aires
<michele> bello!
<michele> ci mette tantissimo
<Roby> poca ram e cpu
<michele> ma come mai me lo stai facendo provare? non conveniva installarlo direttamente?
<yvesBsAs> no, perchè se non ti parte la scheda grafica, una volta installato non funzia una cippa
<michele> Roby,  per te invece che ora sono? pure tu fuso orario diverso?
<yvesBsAs> dal prova ubuntu lo si può installare
<Roby> io sono a torino :P
<michele> e allora è notte fonda anche per te
<yvesBsAs> si, ora è notte pure qui
<michele> yvesBsAs, la scheda grafica con la 10.04 andava benissimo nn mi ha mai dato problemi
<yvesBsAs> si, ma ora è la 10.04?
<michele> no, effittivamente no
<michele> :)
<yvesBsAs> ..appunto :P
<yvesBsAs> quasi sicuramente funziona benissimo, ma se posso levare il quasi sto più tranquillo :D
<yvesBsAs> ancora non sei sul desktop?
<Roby> e perchè non hai tenuto la 10.04 ?
<michele> perchè per il netbook hanno detto che la 11.04 va una bellezza
<michele> ma tra l'altro l'ho messa anche sul fisso
<michele> e mi piace
<Roby> si ma ste cose .... varia da pc a pc a seconda del hardware
<yvesBsAs> michele, non sei ancora sul desktop?
<michele> no ancora no
<yvesBsAs> ma carica almeno o no?
<michele> sì così sembra
<yvesBsAs> da usb è stra lento, ma se vedi attività lascialo fare
<michele> ci sono i pallini che diventano rossi
<michele> e sul netbook solo la usb si può usare
<yvesBsAs> no, quella è un animazione, lo vedi leggere sulla usb? (non ha un led?)
<michele> ma se mi confermi che dipende dalla usb sto tranquillo che prima o poi qualcosa esce
<michele> sulla usb c'è la luce rossa
<michele> fissa
<michele> se non lavorasse sarebbe spenta
<yvesBsAs> ok, dai una pressione sul tasto "Ecc", vedi se sparisce la schermata e ti mette delle scritte
<yvesBsAs> *Esc
<michele> sì ineffetti sparisce la schermata
<michele> ed escono le scritte
<yvesBsAs> le vedi avanzare, cambiano?
<michele> can't umount /cdrom: device or reorurce busy
<michele> no sono ferme
<michele> sono solo 7 linee
<michele> e quelle rimangono
<yvesBsAs> ecchilo il porco, si è bloccato perche cerca il cd..
<yvesBsAs> resetta e prendi installa direttamente
<michele> ok
<michele> ci mette comunque un bel pò
<michele> ad arrivare alle partizioni
<yvesBsAs> premi Esc e vedi se avanza
<michele> ora non ricordo se prima ci aveva messo di meno
<michele> no
<michele> cerca sempre il cd
<michele> ma prima invece andava sulle partizioni
<michele> perchè cerca il cd ora?
<yvesBsAs> prova ad entrare nel bios, vedi se non è attiva una qualche voce che lo riguarda
<michele> senti è tutto settato sulla penna
<michele> sia il boot device priority che l'hd drives
<michele> cosa cappero devo fà?
<yvesBsAs> michele, a me puzza la cosa, non vorrei che il mezzo mal di pancia di windows influisse sul boot di linux..
<michele> e quindi che faccio?
<yvesBsAs> spegni e riaccendi, e digita shift appena appare il caricamento del sistema
<yvesBsAs> da chiavetta
<michele> fatto
<michele> appare la schermata della lingua
<michele> come prima
<michele> scelgo italiano giusto?
<yvesBsAs> si
<michele> po altre opzioni?
<yvesBsAs> sotto ti appaiono opzioni?
<michele> *poi
<michele> sì
<yvesBsAs> ecco, F6
<michele> e tra questo elenco cosa scelgo?
<yvesBsAs> ai voci noapic nolapic?
<michele> acpi=off; noapic; nolapic;
<michele> ora è settato su acpi=off
<yvesBsAs> ok, prova a selezionarle, non acpi=of, le due che ho menzionato
<yvesBsAs> e quindi prova ad installare
<michele> e come esco da f6?
<michele> esc?
<michele> oppure dinuovo f6?
<yvesBsAs> bu, mi pare di si
<michele> ma tu dici che ora leggerà dalla penna?
<michele> il led della penna ora lampeggia prima invece era fisso rosso
<michele> è un buon segno
<yvesBsAs> si
<michele> ok
<michele> siamo arrivati al dunque
<yvesBsAs> sei al partizionamento?
<michele> quasi
<michele> ci sono
<michele> ti leggo cosa leggo?
<yvesBsAs> si,
<michele> prima partizione sda
<michele> seconda sda1 ntfs 77375MB 63741MB occupati
<michele> terza sda2 ntfs 77366MB 3221MB occupati (sarebbe quel disco D dove non c'era nulla d'importante file temporanei)
<michele> terza partizione sda3 fat 32 è la penna usb
<yvesBsAs> mmhh, no, sdb dovrebbe essere la penna
<michele> quarta partizione sda4 49MB sconosciuto lo spazio occupato
<michele> la sda3 fat 32 5247MB 3585MB occupati
<michele> in questo caso non c'è nessuna sdb
<michele> possibile che non esce la penna?
<yvesBsAs> forse, ma sti 5 Gb in fat da dove sbucano?
<michele> non è che è ubuntu???
<michele> no vero?
<michele> ineffetti non può essere la penna perchè è da 2 giga
<michele> ripartizioniamo come si deve?
<yvesBsAs> no, sda è il disco principale
<michele> sì lo dice anche sotto
<michele> yvesBsAs, ci sono problemi?
<yvesBsAs> appunto, prova ad uscire di li, riavvia, metti le opzioni di prima e scegli prova ubuntu
<michele> ok
<yvesBsAs> michele, non lo so, ma non ho nessuna intenzione di farti fucilare una partizione importante senza volerlo
<michele> e mi è già capitato tra l'altro
<michele> sta caricando
<michele> sto morendo di sonno
<Roby> fatti un bel caffè
<michele> ma tu come accidenti fai?
<michele> Roby,
<michele> yvesBsAs, una brutta notizia, nonostante abbia fatto la procedura di prima
<michele> la luce del pennino è bloccata accesa
<michele> e mi sa tanto che sta cercando nuovamente il cdroom
<yvesBsAs> dai esc e guarda
<michele> cerca il cd room
<yvesBsAs> maledetto...
<michele> provo con l'altra opzione
<yvesBsAs> sicuro che la iso sulla pennetta sia integra?
<michele> ora lampeggia
<michele> no, non ne sono sicuro
<michele> è la prima volta che cerco di installarla
<michele> niente di fatto
<michele> continua a leggere dal cdroom
<michele> io fossi in te mi butterei
<michele> :D
<michele> cosa può essere di così importante in 5 giga?
<yvesBsAs> non so, e mi preoccupa doverlo scoprire tardi..
<michele> o altrimenti scusa lasciamola stare quella partizione fat
<michele> installiamo ubuntu sulla secodna ntfs
<michele> giusto?
<yvesBsAs> si, puoi prendere lei, ma se si inchioda sul più bello perchè legge male il disco?
<michele> cosa fa? tanto non è una partizione che windows utilizza se non per file temporanei
<michele> giusto?
<yvesBsAs> no, il mio timore è che scriva male sulla tavola delle partizioni, e che faccia un macello
<michele> yvesBsAs, in qualche modo devo risolvere sto dilemma
<yvesBsAs> proviamo, avvia l'installazione
<michele> ok sta andando
<michele> sono alle partizioni
<michele> te le ricordi?
<yvesBsAs> si, prova a eliminare quella "D"
<yvesBsAs> e poi gli dici di installare su di lei
<michele> che faccio ora dice spazio libero
<michele> faccio direttamente installa?
<yvesBsAs> si
<yvesBsAs> dovrebbe proporti delle opzioni
<michele> non facciamo swap oppure ext4?
<yvesBsAs> se le fa in automatico
<michele> se faccio installa esce na scritta di divieto
<yvesBsAs> vedi di non scegliere tutto il disco, o ti pulisce tutto :D
<michele> non è stato definito alcun file system
<michele> di root
<yvesBsAs> haa, ok
<yvesBsAs> nel menu, prendi nuova
<yvesBsAs> partizione
<michele> ossia aggiungi?
<yvesBsAs> si
<michele> cosa scelgo?
<michele> logica?
<michele> dimensione?
<yvesBsAs> logica
<michele> inizio o fine?
<michele> ok
<michele> dim?
<yvesBsAs> quanto spazio c'è al totale?
<michele> 77366
<yvesBsAs> ok, dagli 12 Gb
<yvesBsAs> inizio
<yvesBsAs> filesystem ext3
<yvesBsAs> punto di mount /
<michele> con journaling?
<yvesBsAs> si
<michele> la sta creando
<michele> fatta
<michele> poi
<michele> ?
<yvesBsAs> aggiungi
<yvesBsAs> inizio
<michele> un'altra?
<yvesBsAs> si
<yvesBsAs> quanta ram hai?
<michele> credo un giga
<yvesBsAs> spazio 2 gb
<yvesBsAs> e filesystem prendi area di scambio o swap
<michele> in mega quanti sono?
<yvesBsAs> 2000 Mb
<yvesBsAs> (2048..)
<michele> punto di mount?
<yvesBsAs> se gli metti swap non te lo chiede
<michele> giusto
<yvesBsAs> filesystem prendi area di scambio o swap
<michele> fatta
<yvesBsAs> ora fai l'ultima
<michele> ed ora?
<yvesBsAs> come la prima, tutto lo spazio che resta, punto di mount gli indichi /home
<michele> resta 75307
<michele> sempre inizio?
<yvesBsAs> mettigli tutto
<yvesBsAs> si
<yvesBsAs> filesystem ext3
<yvesBsAs> jurnaling
<michele> ora?
<michele> dove metto ubuntu
<michele> in questa?
<yvesBsAs> se le piglia da solo, ora dai installa e va in automatico
<yvesBsAs> è connesso ad internet?
<michele> senti alcune partizione create sono troppo piccole
<michele> bisogna dare almeno 2.4 gb
<yvesBsAs> lol!
<yvesBsAs> mica gli hai messo 12 mb invece di 12 gb?
<yvesBsAs> mi sa di si..
<michele> sì cazzarola
<michele> devi tener presente che è molto tardi
<yvesBsAs> ok, nulla di grave
<michele> cancello
<yvesBsAs> eliminale e ricomincia :D
<michele> e rifaccio giusto?
<michele> tutte????
<michele> orca miseria?
<yvesBsAs> le tre
<yvesBsAs> non hai spazio, altrimenti
<michele> allora ricomincia a dettarmi perpiacere
<michele> la prima
<michele> logica
<michele> 12 giga?
<michele> dimmele in mega
<yvesBsAs> si, esatto
<michele> perchè le vuole in mega
<yvesBsAs> 12000
<michele> punto di mount?
<yvesBsAs>  /
<yvesBsAs> ext3
<yvesBsAs> journaling
<michele> sì ricordo
<michele> la seconda
<michele> arie di swap
<yvesBsAs> 2000
<michele> 2048
<yvesBsAs> swap
<yvesBsAs> se dai 2000 lui "arrotonda" :D
<michele> ottimo sofware
<michele> poi l'ultima?
<michele> sempre all'inizio era?
<michele> il resto me lo ricordo
<yvesBsAs> l'ultima tutto cosa resta, punto di mount /home, ext3
<yvesBsAs> si, sempre inizio
<michele> be ora sta installando
<yvesBsAs> è connesso alla rete, quel PC?
<michele> non sono sicurissimo che sia connesso a internet
<michele> dovrebbe essere wireless
<michele> se non è connesso che succede?
<yvesBsAs> mmhh, allora forse no, dovevi usare il cavo
<michele> allora metto il cavo
<yvesBsAs> scarica al volo gli aggiornamenti e la lingua
<michele> sono in tempo?
<yvesBsAs> si, mettilo ora
<yvesBsAs> al limite si lamenta che non la trova e gli indichiamo dove andare
<michele> senti
<michele> posso omettere la password?
<michele> no no?
<michele> ho messo la passw e ho fatto di accedere automaticamente
<yvesBsAs> no
<michele> no?
<michele> l'ho messa la passw ho solo impostato di accedere automaticamente
<yvesBsAs> accedere automatico si, ma la psw è d'obbligo
<michele> ok
<michele> sta installando
<michele> ci mette assai?
<michele> madò qui sono le 3!
<michele> vado a letto e ci aggiorniamo domani?
<michele> o sei curioso di sapere se funziona tutto a dovere?
<yvesBsAs> come vuoi, ora dovrebbe andare da solo, ma se lo segui è meglio
<yvesBsAs> se da un errore meglio esserci vicino
<michele> ok, tanto la nottata na volta la devo fare
<yvesBsAs> comunque non dovrebbe metterci molto, u 20 mnt max
<michele> cosa ne pensi di chromium al posto di firefox?
<yvesBsAs> non posso esprimermi, mai usato chromium/chrome, e sono un fedelissimo firefox :XD
<michele> ok
<michele> comunque su firefox hanno fatto delle belle migliorie
<yvesBsAs> a parte un pò di pesantezza, mai avuto noie, funziona perfetto
<michele> manca ancora 1/5 e poi è fatta
<yvesBsAs> lascialo andare avanti tranquillo, se c'è qualche cosa è lui a chiedere cosa fare
<michele> sta riavviando
<michele> non mi ha chiesto nulla per ora
<yvesBsAs> buon segno :XD
<michele> ma che non dovevo togliere la penna?
<yvesBsAs> vedi se parte da pennetta, lo riavvii
<michele> ma no stava partendo
<michele> e poi mi sta dando disk error controllo disco
<yvesBsAs> allora lascialo
<michele> ora sta partendo
<michele> ok
<michele> sono dentro natty
<michele> controllo la lingua
<michele> è in ita
<michele> che devo fare più?
<yvesBsAs> perfetto, all'avvio ti ha fatto vedere il grub con xp?
<michele> vedo se parte wxp^
<michele> sì
<yvesBsAs> ok, resta li
<yvesBsAs> dai questi comandi
<yvesBsAs> sudo apt-get update
<yvesBsAs> metti la password e vedi se tira errore
<yvesBsAs> ai un adsl veloce?
<michele> no nessun errore
<yvesBsAs> ora dai
<yvesBsAs> sudo apt-get upgrade
<michele> senti questa operazione sul fisso non l'ho fatta
<michele> la faccio?
<yvesBsAs> e dagli y
<yvesBsAs> si devi farla
<yvesBsAs> sono gli aggiornamenti
<yvesBsAs> forse sul fisso l'ha fatta in automatico, ma è sempre bene farla appena installato
<michele> fatto
<michele> nessun problema
<michele> su entrambi
<yvesBsAs> anche sul piccoletto?
<michele> certo
<yvesBsAs> sudo apt-get upgrade
<yvesBsAs> ?
<michele> soprattutto sul piccoletto
<michele> fatto
<michele> chiudo e vado a letto?
<yvesBsAs> ok, ora vai nel menu sistema -> amministrazione -> supporto lingue
<yvesBsAs> controlla che ci sia l'itaGliano :D
<michele> sì sì è italiano
<yvesBsAs> ok, perfetto, ora riavvia e vedi se fa scherzi, leva la pennetta
<michele> scusa ma dov'è il menù sistema?
<michele> non lo trovo più
<yvesBsAs> acc..
<yvesBsAs> sei su unity. spetta
<yvesBsAs> apri il terminale e dai il comando:
<yvesBsAs>   /usr/bin/gnome-language-selector
<michele> no senti qui stanno tutti i tooltip in ita
<michele> è un controllo inutile
<michele> riavvio
<michele> che è tardissimo
<yvesBsAs> ok, penso pure io, al limite lo chiede più avanti
<michele> ok si apre dolce dolce senza problemi
<yvesBsAs> controlla se da di nuovo un errore disco
<michele> non lo dà
<michele> vedo se parte win
<yvesBsAs> magnifico, ora vedi se parte xp
<michele> parte però non siamo riusciti a togliere quel wubi falsissimo
<yvesBsAs> poco male, resta li, ma domani o un altro giorno lo leviamo, non ci è nato :P
<michele> benissimo
<yvesBsAs> e tanto si deve togliere il filesystem virtuale, nella cartella ubuntu
<michele> magari un pò più presto delle 4!
<michele> ehehheeh
<yvesBsAs> :P
<yvesBsAs> ora puoi dormire senza pensieri, domani te lo godi :XD
<michele> ok notte infatti
<yvesBsAs> notte
<michele> è proprio quello che sono abituato a fare
<michele> mai andare a letto senza aver risolto
<michele> ciao e grazie mille!
<yvesBsAs> si dorme meglio
<yvesBsAs> di nulla, ciao
<massimo18> Buon Giorno
<Ola86> giorno.
<glpiana> ola
<tennet> ciao a tutti ubuntu non mi legge un cd che so per certo che funzioni come posso fare?
<glpiana> tennet, inseriscilo nel lettore, aspetta un po' e poi scrivi: dmesg
<glpiana> tennet, nelle ultime righe potrebbe dire qualcosa di utile
<glpiana> !paste | tennet
<ubot-it> tennet: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<tennet> http://paste.ubuntu.com/599658/
<glpiana> tennet, end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector  <---- errore di lettura. anzi più errori
<glpiana> tennet, se anche il disco è buono può essere che al lettore non piaccia
<tennet> strano perchè con virtualbox con windows lo legge
<glpiana> tennet, sarà una qualche protezione allora
<tennet> mmmmh cd masterizzato sto finendo l'installazione di un gioco e ovviamente serve il cd2 il quale non mi viene letto
<massimo18> -.-
<tennet> nn c'è un modo per forzare il montaggio del cd???
<massimo18> tennet: cose illegali
<tennet> massimo18 ma figuriamoci
<tennet> vabbè peccato!!!!!nada non si installa
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<pa> ciao
<Mistya> Ave
<attempt> buongiorno a tutti
<omega3> Secondo voi come mai con Win7 i download vanno veloci mentre con ubuntu 10.10 vanno a rilento? Mi spiego meglio: con 1 singolo download i risultati sono identici mentre variano quando avvengono simultaneamente più download in contemporanea (es. Download Manager, File Sharing). Come se ci fossero problemi col TCP
<jester-> omega3: scaricando dagli stessi link?
<omega3> si
<jester-> omega3: scaricamento multiplo dovresti fare la somma dei files in scaricamento
<jester-> omega3: usi cavo o wifi
<omega3> wifi
<jester-> omega3: tipo di scheda wifi?
<omega3> penna usb
<omega3> dlink w140
<jester-> omega3: prova a installare linux-backports-modules-wireless-maverick-generic
<omega3> ok
<omega3> speriamo bene
<omega3> ma domandi esce natty narwhal ?
<jester-> omega3: si
<omega3> io sto già usando l'ultima beta
<omega3> che dovrò fare per l'ugrade?
<MinorBigle> buon giorno a tutti
<jester-> omega3: omega3 ti avvisa il sistema ma puoi farlo anche subito
<omega3> subito inteso come adesso?
<jester-> omega3: alt-F2 e scrivi update-manager -d
<MinorBigle> non rieso a risolvere un problema, ho installato matlab 2010b, ma non riesco ad avviarlo, o meglio si avvia l'interfaccia di caricamento ma poi non funge
<michele> ho dei problemi nell'avvio di natty. l'ho installata tramite aggiornamento a nuova versione. Dal grub devo selezionare previus version of Linux altrimenti non si avvia. tra l'altro se scelgo di  far partire questa previus o win 7 da startup manager parte comunque la prima in alto di ubuntu che dovrebbe essere quella giusta ma non va. come mai non mi funziona neanche lo startup manager?
<omega3> Qualcuno mi consiglia un buon download manager per ubuntu? Io mi trovavo bene su win7 con Internet Download Manager
<glpiana> !beta | michele
<ubot-it> michele: se non sai risolvere da solo i problemi o non sai riconoscere i bug, non usare una versione alpha o beta. Per discussioni e supporto alle versioni in sviluppo /join #ubuntu-it+1
<jester-> michele: sudo apt-get update poi sudo apt-get -f install e sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<tennet> raga come faccio ad aprire un file run da terminale?
<glpiana> tennet, non lo apri. lo esegui. lo rendi eseguibile e poi lo lanci con ./nomefile.run dalla directory in cui si trova
<glpiana> tennet, per renderlo esgeuibile o lo fai graficamente dal file manager oppure da terminale con: chmod +x nomefile.run
<attempt> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=239797
<jester-> o sh nomefile.run dalla directory in cui si trova
<michele> jester-, a me avevano passato il link di natty dicendomi che potevo installarla e che non ci sarebbe state modifiche fino a domano
<michele> *domani
<attempt> se non lo fai e' meglio.
<glpiana> !beta | michele e due
<ubot-it> michele e due: se non sai risolvere da solo i problemi o non sai riconoscere i bug, non usare una versione alpha o beta. Per discussioni e supporto alle versioni in sviluppo /join #ubuntu-it+1
<jester-> michele: quale link
<jester-> michele: ero rimasto che avevi dato alt-f2 2 update-manager -d
<michele> bravo
<michele> questo
<jester-> michele: mica è un link, fa l'aggiornamento on line. dai i comando che ti ho scritto sopra che hai fatto male l'avanzamento
<michele> sì ho dato quei comandi, ora provo a riavviare?
<jester-> michele: ha fatto qualcosa?
<jester-> i comandi sono 3
<jester-> michele: sudo apt-get update poi sudo apt-get -f install e sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<tennet> sto cercando di installare i driver proprietari ATI l'ho eseguito!!partito nel terminale ma ad un certo punto si chiude da solo
<jester-> tennet: è veleno
<glpiana> tennet, che scheda video hai?
<tennet> ati x 1600
<tennet> vecchietta
<glpiana> tennet, se non te li propone il gestore lascia stare
<michele> nel primo ha fatto molto nel secondo e nel terzo non ha fatto molto perchè doceva che i pacchetti sono stati installati automaticamente e non sono più richiesti
<glpiana> tennet, non va con i driver porprietari
<tennet> ah ok
<tennet> allora come non detto
<tennet> grazie come sempre
<jester-> michele: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade e incolla nel pasebin
<omega3> Io ho un adattatore WiFi D-Link DWA-140 che su Win7 funzionava ad una velocità di rete a 300 Mbit/s in 802.11n, mentre su ubuntu 11.04 beta va a 54 Mbit/s
<jester-> omega3: e ti collega un n o in g
<jester-> se in g è normale
<omega3> come faccio a vedere la modalità?
<jester-> ifconfig
<omega3> ifconfig non mi dice nulla di questo
<omega3> il mio dispositivo è indicato come wlan0
<omega3> parecchie informazioni ma nulla riguardo lo standard wifi
<jester-> omega3: iwconfig
<omega3> Bit Rate = 54 mbit/s
<omega3> Frequency 2.4 ghz
<omega3> RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off
<jester-> fa vedere ifconfig e iwconfig nel pastebin
<michele> jester-, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/599701/
<jester-> !paste | omega3
<ubot-it> omega3: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<attempt> se la linea che hai e' inferiore ai 54mb non hai problemi comunque. quella da contratto dico.
<jester-> michele: lsb_release -r
<cris_> giorno a tutti
<jester-> attempt: 54 hai voglia
<cris_> jester-, ciao
<jester-> ciao
<michele> jester dice la 11.04
<cris_> ragazzi ho qualche problemino con compiz e la cairo dock
<jester-> michele: riavvia e scegli ubuntu normale senza effetti
<cris_> la cairo mi da un rettangolo nero intorno alle icone
<glpiana> !image | cris_
<ubot-it> cris_: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<michele> jester-, ma non ho un ubuntu con effetti nel grub!
<glpiana> <jester-> michele: riavvia e scegli ubuntu normale senza effetti <--- SENZA
<jester-> michele: che scheda video hai
<michele> nvidia
<omega3> jester-:
<omega3> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/599702/
<cris_> glpiana, http://imagebin.org/150393
<omega3> questo è il mio pastebin
<omega3> trovi il mio ifconfig e iwconfig
<glpiana> cris_, apri un temrinale e scrivi: glxinfo | grep render
<glpiana> cris_, ti chiederà probabilmente di installare mesa-utils. nel caso fallo e ridai il comando
<glpiana> !paste | cris_
<ubot-it> cris_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cris_> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/599703/
<jester-> omega3: boh
<glpiana> cris_, sistema preferenze aspetto   e vai nell'ultima scheda
<cris_> la schermata la ho frizzata -.-
<cris_> glpiana, http://imagebin.org/150394
<glpiana> cris_, in un terminale scrivi: nohup compiz --replace &
<glpiana> cris_, dimmi che succede
<cris_> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/599709/
<jester-> omega3: iwlist wlan0 modulation
<glpiana> cris_, scrivi: dpkg -l | grep compiz
<omega3> wlan0     unknown modulation information.
<cris_> fatto
<cris_> non ha restituito nulla
<glpiana> cris_, ecco, come immaginavo. adesso psiegami come hai fattoa disinstallare compiz
<cris_> o.O bhoo
<cris_> XD
<cris_> glpiana, e recuperabile la situazione?
<glpiana> cris_, ascolta, se hai pacioccato il sistema fino ad arrivare a togliere compiz è probabile che non basti rimetterlo per farlo andare. per cui spremiti le meningi e pensa a cosa hai fatto
<jester-> omega3: iwlist wlan0 modu
<cris_> non andava sono andato in gestione pacchetti e ho tolto tutto quello che riguardava compiz facendo la ricerca con la lente
<cris_> pensado di risolvere invece ho fatto peggio
<glpiana> cris_, complimenti per la scelta -.-
<omega3> jester-:  esce lo stesso messaggio
<glpiana> cris_, scrivi: sudo apt-get install compiz
<cris_> glpiana, errare umano e XD
<jester-> omega3: il che è strano
<jester-> omega3: sudo iwlist wlan0 modu
<cris_> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/599712/
<cris_> dovrebbe essere andato
<glpiana> cris_, esci e rientra
<cris_> ok
<cris_> fatto termina sessione va bene uguale sensa riavviare
<glpiana> cris_, sì lo so, infatti ho detto esci e rientra e non riavvia
<cris_> ok fatto allora
<glpiana> cris_, devo tirare a indovinare o mi dici qualcosa tu?
<cris_> allora al riavvio ho sempre la dock con il rettanfolo nero
<luigi_> hioh
<cris_> ora va
<cris_> cambiato da gestioneeffetti visivi
<glpiana> cris_, ok
<cris_> lascio cosi o posso mettere anche effetti visivi aggiuntivi^
<glpiana> !ccsm | cris_
<ubot-it> cris_: Per abilitare effetti visivi aggiuntivi personalizzabili in Ubuntu: installa 'compizconfig-settings-manager' o 'simple-ccsm'. Dopo l'installazione apparirà la relativa icona in Sistema Preferenze - Vedi anche !compiz - Aiuto in #compiz-fusion
<omega3> su ubuntu 11.04 beta come posso fare per rimettere la barra con le applicazioni in basso ?
<glpiana> !beta | omega3
<ubot-it> omega3: se non sai risolvere da solo i problemi o non sai riconoscere i bug, non usare una versione alpha o beta. Per discussioni e supporto alle versioni in sviluppo /join #ubuntu-it+1
<cris_> glpiana, sei un glande grazie dell'aiuto XD
<glpiana> cris_, :)
<glpiana> omega3, sai come entrare nell'altro canale?
<cris_> glpiana, una cosa se lo sai esiste qualche utility che possa controllare il regime di rotazione della ventola della scheda video???
<omega3> sono entrato
<omega3> ma non c'è ninguno
<glpiana> cris_, non ne ho la più pallida idea. non conosco programmie non ne capisco il motivo tra l'altro
<cris_> il cambio di velocita della ventola serve per far abbassare la temperatura della scheda video se messa sotto sforzo
<glpiana> cris_, sì vabbè, fin lì ci arrivo. penso che ste cose le faccia già l'hardware in automatico
<attempt> nvidia di sicuro. pure ati ma non so se vuole il suo driver.
<attempt> il proprietario dico.
<cris_> si ho istallato i proprietari all'ultima versione 11.3
<cris_> anche sul forum della mia scheda mi pare non la ha nessuno -.-
<luigi_> durante l'installazione ho sbagliato la scelta per la testiera che ora funge male (nn trovo la chiocciola) posso rimediare?
<glpiana> luigi_, certo. vai su sistema amministrazione tastiera. se nno è in amministrazione è sotto preferenze
<glpiana> luigi_, in quella finestra cambi il layout
<luigi_> grazie....provo
<ilMartiniano> salve a tutti, ho un problema con grub in quando al boot mi si avvia una vecchia versione di grub (1,97 beta4) invece di 1.98. Ho scoperto questo perche all'avvio parte grub 1.97 con soli 2 kernel, e quando va ad avviarsi, si blocca perche non riesce a montare il file system. Per avviarsi con la 1.98 ho scoperto che basta che vado nella riga di comando di grub, poi faccio exit e mi si avvia grub 1.98 e li mi spuntano la solit
<glpiana> ilMartiniano, reinstalla grub dal sistema che utilizzi normalmente
<glpiana> !grub | ilMartiniano
<ubot-it> ilMartiniano: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<ilMartiniano> provo subito, grazie glpiana
<glpiana> ilMartiniano, se hai dubbi chiedi
<michele> jester-, allora l'Ubuntu che mi scegle in automatico è Linux 2.6 38-8-generic-pae che però arriva ad un certo punto dove esce una schermata di testing e non parte. Se scelgo Previous Linux version mi si apre il grub e come prima voce c'è Liniux 2.6.38-8-generic (senza pae che presumo siano gli effetti). ma è normale che debba scegliere Previus versions?
<glpiana> michele, pae non vuol dire senza effetti. è un altro kernel che di solito mette ad esempio su versioni 32 bit che hanno più di 3 giga di ram
<glpiana> michele, in ogni caso se è il kernel non pae quello che ti funziona conviene tenere quello e mettere a posto grub.
<glpiana> michele, ma già prima ti ho detto di passare sul canale adatto visto che hai natty
<glpiana> !beta | michele
<ubot-it> michele: se non sai risolvere da solo i problemi o non sai riconoscere i bug, non usare una versione alpha o beta. Per discussioni e supporto alle versioni in sviluppo /join #ubuntu-it+1
<michele> ok
<ilMartiniano> glpiana ho fatto tutto ma se faccio grub-install -v mi dice sembre 1.98
<glpiana> ilMartiniano, allora anzitutto digita in un terminale: dpkg -l | grep grub
<glpiana> !paste | ilMartiniano
<ubot-it> ilMartiniano: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<ilMartiniano> glpiana http://paste.ubuntu.com/599725/
<luigi_> grazie glpiana  ora funge
<glpiana> luigi_, bene :)
<glpiana> ilMartiniano, oki, ora passami loutput di: sudo fdisk -l
<glpiana> *l'output
<ilMartiniano> glpiana http://paste.ubuntu.com/599727/
<glpiana> ilMartiniano, dai anche: mount
<glpiana> ilMartiniano, sempre su pastebin pure questo
<ilMartiniano> glpiana http://paste.ubuntu.com/599730/
<glpiana> ilMartiniano, il tuo grub è gestito da un'altra installazione al momento. confermi?
<ilMartiniano> scusami, cioè?
<glpiana> ilMartiniano, hai un'altra installazione di linux sullo stesso pc
<ilMartiniano> no no
<glpiana> mmm...
<glpiana> ilMartiniano, vabbè. procediamo comunque. dimmi su quale dei due dischi vuoi installare il boot loader: sda o sdb
<glpiana> ilMartiniano, sdb è il disco del tuo sistema attuale
<ilMartiniano> si quello da 8gb
<glpiana> ilMartiniano, quindi la mettiamo du sdb? probabile che tu debba poi entrare nel bis e settare sdb come primo hd da cui leggere
<glpiana> *bios
<ilMartiniano> si giusto perche
<ilMartiniano> ora il file system l'ho nell'hd da 8 gb
<ilMartiniano> e lo swap in quello da 4gb
<glpiana> ilMartiniano, oki, quindi che facciamo?
<ilMartiniano> sdb1
<ilMartiniano> sdb
<luigi_> xsensor mi da solo la temperatura..63° per sapere qual'è il mio hardw cosa posso usare?
<glpiana> ilMartiniano, no, eventualmente sdb. vada per sdb e ti ripeto: se al riavvio poi non vedi il grub giusto devi andare nel bios e modificare l'ordine degli harddisk
<ilMartiniano> ok
<glpiana> ilMartiniano, allora: sudo grub-install /dev/sdb
<glpiana> ilMartiniano, poi metti su pastebin
<glpiana> luigi_, vuoi conoscere l'hardware del tuo pc?
<ilMartiniano> glpiana: Installation finished. No error reported.
<luigi_> si si
<glpiana> luigi_, scrivi in  un terminale:  sudo lshw -html > hardware.html
<glpiana> poi apri il file harwdare.html nella tua home con firefox
<glpiana> ilMartiniano, ok, ora: sudo update-grub
<ilMartiniano> glpiana http://paste.ubuntu.com/599734/
<glpiana> ilMartiniano, Found Ubuntu 9.10 (9.10) on /dev/sda2 <---- il bello è che prima te l'ho chiesto. vabbè
<glpiana> ilMartiniano, riavvia il pc e vedi cosa parte.
<ilMartiniano> e il bello è che non ne ho
<glpiana> ilMartiniano, hai ubuntu 9.10 su sda
<ilMartiniano> ho il 10.10
<glpiana> ilMartiniano, e io ti dico che sull'altro disco hai la 9.10
<ilMartiniano> ma su sda quando installai il 10.10 su sda misi lo swap
<ilMartiniano> forse prima il 9.10 era su sda?
<glpiana> ilMartiniano, 1 gigas di swap
<ilMartiniano> e lo ha lasciato li?
<luigi_> mi dice solo " pci (sisf)
<glpiana> ilMartiniano, eh, non è che di sua sponte si metta a gestirti i dischi
<glpiana> luigi_, leggi tutto quello che ti ho scritto per favore
<ilMartiniano> allora quando installai il 10.10 mi ha solo formattato quel giga per lo swap, e nei rimanenti 3gb a lasciato il 9.10? può essere?
<glpiana> ilMartiniano, sì, avrà riutilizzato lo swap della precedente installazione. tutto lì
<ilMartiniano> ah ecco perchè. scusami non lo sapevo che era rimasta la 9.10
<ilMartiniano> glpiana: in pratica allora è meglio che aspetto la 11 domani, e faccio un reset di tutti i dischi?
<glpiana> ilMartiniano, dai riavvi efai una cosa. entra subito nel bios del pc e guarda quale hd ha la priorità. noi abbiamo messo grub su quello da 8 giga
<glpiana> ilMartiniano, possiamo finire quello che stavamo facendo?
<ilMartiniano> certo devo risolverlo
<glpiana> ilMartiniano, hai capito cosa devi fare?
<ilMartiniano> vado a vedere il bios
<glpiana> luigi_, hai visto?
<luigi_> si.....linkato a...
<glpiana> eh?
<fabini84> ho ereditato un server gestito con i piedi, che hosta 4 wordpress sotto /var/www ...volevo spostarli e fare virtual host ad hoc, soltanto che poi nn funzionano i link, avete qualche idea?
<glpiana> !chat | fabini84
<ubot-it> fabini84: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<fabini84> ^^ ops
<ilMartiniano> glpiana eccomi
<ilMartiniano> glpiana, in pratica mi avvia quello da 4gb, cosi volevo cambiarlo ma quello da 8gb non c'è
<glpiana> ilMartiniano, quello da 8 giga è interno?
<ilMartiniano> si ma non so se tutti e due "saldati" è un eeepc
<glpiana> ilMartiniano, secondo me ha guardato la sezione del bios sbagliata. certo non trovi quello da 8 giga nell'ordine di boot, visto che gli hd son settati su quello da 4
<glpiana> ilMartiniano, in ogni caso il problema non si pone. lo installiamo du sda
<glpiana> *su sda
<ilMartiniano> il 9.10 lo avevo installato su sda ma mi sono reso conto che 4gb non bastavano
<ilMartiniano> ero arrivato al punto che non potevo piu aggiornare per mancanza di spazio
<attempt> mettici solo il grub su sda.
<glpiana> ilMartiniano, nel bios devi avere una voce relativa alla priorità dei dischi. dimmi se vuoi dare ancora un'occhiata o se mettiamo grub su sda
<ilMartiniano> do un occhiata provando a togliere la chiavetta dati (mi risultava in lista come seconda priorità)
<glpiana> ilMartiniano, stai guardando la lista sbagliata!!!!!
<attempt> da una parte vedi tutti i dischi. dall'altra i dispositivi di boot. sono voci diverse del bios
<ilMartiniano> ho controllato le priorità, cmq vado a controllare meglio
<ilMartiniano> torno subito
<ilMartiniano> mi perdo in un bicchiere d'acqua (dicasi ca***te)
<glpiana> ilMartiniano, trovato o no?
<ilMartiniano> ho controllato la priorità quella vera, e come primo avvio c'era quello da 4gb
<ilMartiniano> appena ho invertito
<ilMartiniano> ubuntu è partito normalmente
<ilMartiniano> ma giuro che il bios non lo tocco da moltissimo tempo
<glpiana> ilMartiniano, bene
<glpiana> ilMartiniano, era impostato per partire dal primo disco
<ilMartiniano> si ma anche se era impostato così comunque mi partiva
<glpiana> è giusto, ma visto che tu hai messo la distro sul secondo e abbiamo messo grub sul secondo era carino impostarlo perchè avviasse dal secondo
<ilMartiniano> non capisco perche questo problema è venuto fuori solo ora.... forse a causa di qualche aggiornamento che ho fatto ieri !!
<ilMartiniano> fino a ieri partiva normalmente
<glpiana> ilMartiniano, vabbè, adesso hai capito come funziona e dove si piazza e cosa legge grub
<glpiana> ilMartiniano, e nel caso sai come reinstallarlo e cosa modificare nel bios se dovessi dover partire da sda
<ilMartiniano> glpiana, già ti ringrazio per la pasienza e per l'aiuto
<glpiana> ilMartiniano, :)
<ilMartiniano> grazie anche all'altro utente per l'interessamento
<ilMartiniano> ci vediamo per l'11 hhihiih
<attempt> ciao
<ilMartiniano> ciao attempt grazie
<ilMartiniano> buona serata a tutti
<luigi_> ho aperto il terminale e digitato "sudo lshw -html > hardware.html" ho ottenuto "pci (sisfs)" il file  hardware.html mi manda qui "http://ar.libero.it/nxd3?dr=1&t=1&query=harwdare.html"
<glpiana> luigi_, allora, il file hardware.html che hai nella tua home come lo hai aperto?
<luigi_> trovato e aperto...scusa
<glpiana> luigi_, trovi le informazioni di cui avevi bisogno?
<luigi_> si si mi pare di si. grazieeeee...e sono proprio....p....
<glpiana> :)
<cris_> scusate non ricordo ma esiste un widget per facebook??
<cris_> su ubuntu
<glpiana> cris_, empathy dovrebbe averne il rpotocollo
<glpiana> *protocollo
<cris_> stavo vedendo Gwibber ma non e il massimo
<glpiana> cris_, che c'entra gwibber?
<cris_> getione account facebook
<cris_> XD
<cris_> stavo a prova
<glpiana> va beh, come vuoi
<cris_> XD
<glpiana> stacco
<cris_> bb+
<bpx> http://xdccing.com
<vincenzoml> ciao a tutti, devo far funzionare una penna UMTS con scheda wind, una alcatel x225s
<vincenzoml> Ora, dalla penna usb di maverick (credo una beta) funzionava. Ma da maverick stabile aggiornata e da natty non funziona: appare, posso configurare la connessione, ma poi non si connette.
<vincenzoml> da windows funziona, nella stessa posizione
<vincenzoml> cioè: per "penna usb di maverick" intendo: da maverick, bootata da una penna usb, forse era addirittura una beta, funzionava
<vincenzoml> c'è qualcuno che si connette con UMTS di wind?
<bpx> ciao come aggiorno i canali quelli tipo darksin su xchat
<bpx> grazie
<attempt> dici scaricare la lista canali dal server cui sei connesso?
<flo> qualche d'uno c'è?
<Altair> ciao a tutti. qualcuno mi sabrebbe darmi una dritta? provo ad effettuare una scansione con un hp 3530c, posso solo scansionare foto e non in graadazione di grigi e inoltre al termine della scansione si chiude il programmsa... ?
<flo> io ho un problema con wine, mi installa i programmi ma poi non li apre
<Altair> simple scan. scanner hp3530c posso effettuare solo scansioni FOTO, no gradazioni di grigio no bianco e nero. lancio la scansione e al termine della stessa si chiude il programma. consigli? GRAZIE!!!
<Altair> flo non tutti i programmi girano correttamente su wine
<flo> non posso fare nulla quindi? o funziona o tanto vale disinstallarlo?
<Altair> se digiti su google wine troverai il sito ufficiale. li c'è l'elenco delle applicazioni che girano.
<attempt> flo sul sito di wine c'e' una lista di programmi compatibili
<flo> grazie mille
<Altair> ma cosa ti serve flo? che programma?
<flo> ultra torrent
<attempt> alcuni vanno solo in parte, altri non vanno proprio.
<Altair> flo puoi utilizzare trasmission è già integrato in ubuntu e va bene
<flo> trasmission? però lo scrico anche quello
<attempt> prova a installare hplip e vedi se da gui puoi intervenire. Altair . sta nei repo.
<Altair> no. flo. linux è un altro mondo rispetto a win. trasmission è già nel menù internet di ubuntu
<Altair> attempt, mi diche che è già alla versione più recente
<flo> altair. sai che no, non ce l'ho. il mio è ubuntu 10 direi
<flo> ah si hai ragione!! sorry :P
<Altair> flo apri una shell e digita sudo apt-get install trasmission
<Altair> flo, ok
<flo> quindi mi funziona come emule volendo? scarico musica film  e quant'altro? mo provo mah
<Altair> attempt, mi sa che non riesce a salvare il file per qualche problema di permessi e va in crash.... come posso fare?
<attempt> provare a vedere dove salva il file e dargli tutti i permessi. forse.
<attempt> non sono pratico di scanner.
<flo> non funziona, inserisco il nome da cercare e non da nessun segnale di vita
<flo> se funziona come emule devo condividere anche io file?
<attempt> flo ma hai mai usato un client torrent?
<flo> ma cos'è? e come funziona?
<akis24> sera
<attempt> ti prendi il link al torrent di ubuntu e lo salvi sul desktop. poi lo apri con il client torrent, cioe' transmission e lui si mette a scaricare il link e anche a condividere ubuntu con altri che lo scaricano. il link torrent te lo prendi con il browser internet dal web capito?
<attempt> non e' amule che ti fa' le ricerche.
<flo> tipo sono su megavideo copio il link e lo salvo sul desktp?
<attempt> tipo che sei off topic
<flo> lo so faccio schifo col pc, ma cos'è il link al torrent? che torrent? dove? come? abbiate pazienza e pietà per favore
<akis24> link torrent sarebbe il link per scaricare il file
<akis24> i torrent sono leggermenti diversi dagli altri file da scaricare
<akis24> e richiedono programmi tipo " transmission " per essere scaricati
<akis24> c'è di default su ubuntu e altre distro
<flo> grazie akis, intanto
<akis24> di nulla
<akis24> se vuoi farti un idea di cosa sono scrivi torrent su " google " troverai tutto
<akis24> ci si rilegge buona serata
<flo> ce l'ho fatta, ma se ci sono 0 nodi connessi posso fare qualcosa o nulla?
<chtamina> Ho una scheda wireless usb e quando la collego il comando lsusb non la rileva, cosa devo controllare ? mancherà il modulo ?
<chtamina> (salve)
<chtamina> (nel dettaglio è una Edimax EW 7318USG)
<chtamina> ragazzi qualcuno può darmi una mano a configurare una scheda wireless usb ? grazie
<crash_override> ciao a tutti avrei bisognio di un aiuto se possibile
<crash_override> sto cercando di connettermi ad un modulo seriale via bluetooth
<crash_override> però quando scrivo questo comando (sudo rfcomm connect 0 mac 1) mettendo il mac del modulo mi risponde sempre device or source busy
<jester-> chtamina: dica
<my_mind_says> ciao a tutti...
<zenatan> buona giornata a tutti
<chtamina> jester rieccomi, ero caduto
<chtamina_> rieccomi jester
<jester-> chtamina_: problema?
<roger_> ciao
<roger_> problema: non trovo più la barra inferiore...come posso farla ritornare?
<jester-> roger_: click su quella superiore aggiungi barra poi la configuri o resetti gnome
<jester-> !gnomereset | roger_
<ubot-it> roger_: Per resettare gnome alle sue impostazioni di default rinominare le cartelle nascoste nella propria home .gnome2 .config .gconf .gconfd .gnome2_private e riavviare la sessione
<roger_> grazie...provero?
<roger_> ..ma queste informazioni che mi hai dato le devo inserire nel terminale?
<jester-> roxdragon: le cartelle col . davanti sono nascoste, le vedi col file manager pigiando comtrol+h assieme
<nettop> Salve, avrei una questione da porvi: Ho una schedina WiFi USB Tp-LINK TL-WN422G. In Windows con i driver proprietari riesco ad utilizzarla in modalità "Access-Point". E' possibile fare una cosa simile anche con Ubuntu 10.10? Con la normale procedura "Crea Nuova Rete Senza Fili..." mi crea una rete in modalità "ad-hoc" . Purtroppo il mio Wildfire Android tale modalità non la supporta.
<giusef> c'e' qualche sistemista linux disoccupato per Roma? :)
<roxdragon> jester-,  hai sbagliato  XD
<webpower> jester-, ho apreto il mio mac
<jester-> webpower: ma vaa?
<webpower> sì, 4 viti
<webpower> non c'è un granchè dentro
<webpower> una scheda madre microscopica
<webpower> forse è più grande quella del mio telefono :P
<webpower> un hd ed il lettore ottico
<nettop> nessuno sa dirmi nulla?
<jester-> nettop: la hd-hoc viene vista come una normale rete wifi di solito, forse il driver linux non supporta
<nettop> Si i cellulari Android non supportano le reti "ad-hoc"
<nettop> tant'è che non la vede proprio.
<jester-> nettop: metti su una vpn
<jester-> !vpn
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/ConfigurazioneRete/Vpn oppure http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/ConfigurazioneRete/Hamachi
<nettop> eh ma il problema è che lo smartphone Android per accedere ad internet necessita si un punto di accesso ad internet (che volevo fare con la schedina tplink)
<nettop> cmq come si fa a diconnettere la schedina TP-Link dal suo driver?
<nettop> sto facendo un tentativo con vmware però mi da questo errore: "The specified device appears to be claimed by another driver (zd1211rw) on the host operating system which means that the device may be in use. To continue, the device will first be disconnected from its current driver."
<jester-> nettop: dai ok che se la prende vmware
<nettop> no non funge
<nettop> come faccio a metterla in Black-list?
<nettop> edito il file  /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf ma non so come se chiama di preciso
<nettop> come posso saperlo?
<nettop> con lsusb ottengo questo: Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<nettop> Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<nettop> Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<nettop> Bus 002 Device 003: ID 046d:0a12 Logitech, Inc.
<nettop> Bus 002 Device 002: ID 046d:c52b Logitech, Inc. Unifying Receiver
<FloodBotIt1> nettop: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<nettop> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<jester-> nettop: lsmod e cerca di individuare il modulo
<jester-> poi lo scarichi con sudo rmmod -f nomemodule se il tutto funza lo metti in blacklist
<nettop> ops scusate
<kunta_> come elimino la brutta pagina inizialer (tutta nera) con la scritta dei sistemi operativi installati
<kunta_> ho scaricato la versione 10.10
<kunta_> e come fare per selezionare l'avvio in automatico.
<jester-> kunta_: si possono cambiare i colori al menu di avvio
<jester-> kunta_: accesso automatico le setti in amministrazione schermata di avvio
<jester-> i fonestra di login che sia
<jester-> finestra
<kunta_> si ho provato ma niente da fare
<jester-> provato a fare cosa
<kunta_> inoltre non riesco ad avviare la pagina di ?aiuto , la carica ma non si apre.
<kunta_> ci arrivo tramite www. ubunti.it
<jester-> a capire cosa intendi
<kunta_> *unbunt.it
<kunta_> adesso mi sono collegato tramite l'altra versione la 10.04
<jester-> questa? http://www.ubuntu-it.org/Supporto.shtml
<jester-> e questa? http://www.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?page=supporto-della-comunita
<jester-> kunta_: se sei in internet le pagine si aprono normalmente
<kunta_> pagina nera con scritte bianche dei tre sistemi operativi installati, e devo cliccare per far partire quello ,predefinito  poi si apre la schermata fucsia di ubuntu .10.10
<fleurtherock> ciao
<jester-> kunta_: quindi?
<kunta_> e si avvia il tutto come da me impostato
<jester-> e dove sta il problema
<kunta_> si , normalmente
<fleurtherock> devo devo creare un file immagine di floppy disk da una cartella
<fleurtherock> come faccio?
<jester-> fleurtherock: iso?
<kunta_> e sta prima pagina  GNU che mi giunge nuova
<fleurtherock> no  una immagine per floppy disk
<fleurtherock> vi ricordate come sono fatti?
<jester-> fleurtherock: spiegati meglio
<kunta_> che se alla prima pagina non do invio il sistema non va avanti
<jester-> kunta_: continuo a non capire cosa intendi
<fleurtherock> ho dei file in una cartella di 1,44mb e vorrei creare unaimmagine di floppy disk con quei file
<jester-> fleurtherock: che io sappia immagine si intende una iso o simili
<jester-> che poi la scrivi su unfloppy o da qualche altra parte non interessa
<fleurtherock> no jester- esistono anche le immagini floppy
<jester-> fleurtherock: non conosco
<fleurtherock> sai se devi installare il DOS è meglio il floppy
<kunta_> all'accensione del pc, mi ritrovo in una pagina nera con elencati i le versioni dei tre sistemi operativi unstallat. e devo dare  ionvio per avviare quello preimpostato di default,  mi ricarica il tutto e d esce la schermata ubuntu .10.10 con i pallini che caricano . poi si avviaa in automatico
<kunta_> gnu grub versione 1.98 +etc etc
<kunta_> il tutto non si puo far partire in automatico e personalizzando sta pagina nera
<kunta_> che faccio
<luca230103> salve ragazzi un aiutino
<luca230103> sul mio eeepc ho installato xubuntu quando e' alimentato soltanto a batteria  le prestazioni della scheda di rete diminuiscono
<luca230103> come posso sfruttarle al max anche senza attaccarlo alla corrente?
<luca230103> ci sono utenti?
<Steeler> luca230103, penso che tutte le cose funzioni meglio se alimentate a corrente.
<luca230103> grazie steeler
<luca230103> pero' se c'e' un alternativa a questo problema
<luca230103> e' una funzione che si regola tramite bios?
<Steeler> luca230103, no
<jester-> luca230103: non è la wifi ma la cpu che si setta al minimo, aggiungi alla barra l'applet per la cpu e usalo
<luca230103> la tengo eee applet
<jester-> luca230103: metti la cpu in automatico o al massimo
<luca230103> e' la stessa cosa non cambia nulla
<jester-> luca230103: nla wifi o c'è o non c'è, non c'è senso e risparmio se rallenta, sicuro che non sia un'impressione?
<luca230103> overclock max
<luca230103> no facendo lo spedtest la differenza e' tanta
<jester-> luca230103: prova a fare un wget http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/v2.6/testing/linux-2.6.39-rc5.tar.bz2   con e senza
<kunta_> <J
<nettop_> Jester: ok fatto, sono riuscito con vmware, è stato però necessario mettere il modulo in black list.
<jester-> nettop_: bene
<kunta_> CHE FACCIO , COMER POSSO AIUTARVI A COMPRENDERE IL MIO PROBLEMA
<nettop_> jester: grazie ;-))))) ti devo un birra
<jester-> ma va
<luca230103> jester dimmi allora?
<jester-> luca230103: fai la prova con wget dallo stesso link con e senza alimentazione
<luca230103> ok
<luca230103> jester che file e'?
<jester-> kunta_: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Temi
<luca230103> ragazzi come va la nuova 11.04 natty?
<Steeler> luca230103, ma non esce domani?
<luca230103> si ma io gia' ho la beta 3 sul mio fisso
<Sakuragno> buonasera
<jester-> luca230103: l'appelt eepc sticass lo tooglierei giusto per fare uan prova
<Sakuragno> qualcuno ha voglia di pertere un po di minuti della sua vita x aiutarmi a connettere la scheda wireless di un antico portatile hppavilion4400ze su lubuntu
<Sakuragno> ??
<jester-> Sakuragno: che scheda è
<Sakuragno> broadcom
<Sakuragno> aspè ti do il grep se vuoi
<Sakuragno> ma faccio prima a spiegarti il problema.... penso sia un common bug
<luca230103> jester quindi disinstallo eee applet?
<jester-> Sakuragno: devi essere connesso a internet col cavo, poi fa il gestore
<jester-> luca230103: prova dai un bel --purge
<Sakuragno> sono connesso a internet col cavo (ma ho 2 pc per fortuna)
<luca230103> qualcuno ha provato mercury ?
<jester-> Sakuragno: vai in amministrazione/driver aggiuntivi che la dovrebbe vedere, la abiliti che sacrica e installa il necessario
<luca230103> supporta le videochiamate?
<Sakuragno> jester-:  ti spiego il probl. ho appena installato lubuntu, ovviamente il driver broadcom vuole il firmware per hardware ristretti etc. solo che non me lo installa (mi da problemi che mi scrive in /var/log etc)... ho provato a installare il b43-fwcutter da synaptic (o con apt-get) ma il driver è gia installato e all'ultima versione.. ho provato anche a reinstallarlo etc... ad un certo punto mi riconosceva la scheda e mi vedeva i
<jester-> Sakuragno: fammi vedere se trovo un promemoria
<Sakuragno> jester-:  ma non si connetteva.. e mi richiedeva di inserire la pass.. ho anche provato a impostare dhcp automatico.. ma niente.. e ho anche provato a spegnere l'altro pc.. magari gli assegnava un ip gia occupato.. ma niente
<Sakuragno> ora dopo che ho fatto un po' di prove (ifconfig wlan0 up etc..) sul gestore delle reti mi dice che la wireless non è configurata
<Sakuragno> e dando rfkill list mi dice soft blocked no - hard blocked no (prima mi dava valori diversi ma non ricordo)
<Sakuragno> (cmq ti ringrazio jester- !!) :D
<Sakuragno> ...cmq è strano che ora dica dispositivo non gestito, prima lo vedeva!! (e la luce del wireless... è accesa..)
<jester-> Sakuragno: sei sul pc in questione?
<Sakuragno> no sono sull'altro
<luca230103> jester provato il processore lavora bene in tutti e 2 i casi e' la scheda di ret
<Sakuragno> così è più facile (anche perkè è un vekkio scassone il pavilion4400ze)
<luca230103> scheda wifi
<jester-> Sakuragno: vieni da pc scrauso che famo a mano, ti metto le stringe nel pastebinno
<Sakuragno> ok :D
<Sakuragno> sono su entrambi :D sono multitasking io :D
<kunta_> + SEMPLICE
<jester-> Sakuragno: fai dei bei copia incolla http://paste.ubuntu.com/599906/
<luca230103> salve kunta
<Sakuragno> jester-:  lo scrivo a mano nel terminale ok?
<luca230103> cmq la mia scheda wifi perde prestazioni  quando il pc e' alimentato a batteria
<jester-> Sakuragno: ma vai al link e copia incolla che non sbagli
<luca230103> il processore lavora bene
<Sakuragno> ehehe ok allora mi connetto dallo scassone
<Sakuragno> http://paste.ubuntu.com/599906/
<Sakuragno> quando arricvo a sudo rmmod b43 mi dice  b43 does not exist in /proc/modules
<jester-> Sakuragno: ok non è caricato
<jester-> Sakuragno: se hai fatto tutto riavvia lo scassone
<Sakuragno> si tutta la roba precedente fatta (anke se il driver ovviamente era gia installato)
<luca230103> jester ho fatt il test
<jester-> si il drivero sta nel kernel, hai installato il firm
<Sakuragno> (jester anke tu sei molto più ke multitasking :D stai facendo 10 cose assieme. grande!)
<jester-> luca230103: no so che dirti, è la prima volta che sento una cosa del genere
<jester-> luca230103: avanza a pace
<jester-> magari guarisce
<luca230103> in sostanza se il pc viene alimentato a corrente la scheda wifi va al max
<Sakuragno> (luca non è che hai problemi di bios con apic e lapic?.. scusate se mi intrometto ma ho avuto problemi  con le periferiche su un amilo e con xubuntu10.10
<luca230103> se solo batteria riduce le prestazioni pero' la cpu va bene
<luca230103> infatti uso xubuntu
<Sakuragno> bellissimo xubuntu ^^
<luca230103> sakuragno dimmi
<luca230103> come posso risolvere?
<luca230103> a me funge tutto
<Sakuragno> cmq mi stallava e mi freezava su ogni idle di anche pochi secondi.. all'avvio dovevo premere invio per farlo partire.. e anche al restart dovevo premere invio per farlo rebootare o spegnere.. erano problemi legati ad una non corretta interazione tra bios e kernel
<Sakuragno> jester-:  ho riavviato
<Sakuragno> ora vede la wireless provo aconnetterla o devo fare rmmod?
<jester-> Sakuragno: iwconfig la vede?
<Sakuragno> ti dico subito
<jester-> Sakuragno: se fai rmmod si spegne
<Sakuragno> jester-: dice essid off/any ...bla bla bla cose inutili, rts thr off fragment thr off power managment off
<jester-> Sakuragno: connettila
<GNAM> domani natty, tutti pronti per il supporto
<Sakuragno> sta provando a connettersi, gli ho inserito la wpa.. ma continua solo a provare (forse devo settare il dhcp automatico?)
<jester-> si
<luca230103> gnam io gia' lo tengo
<Sakuragno> un attimo :D
<luca230103> la beta3 pero' :)
<luca230103> anche se credo che non uscira' domani
<jester-> luca230103: da domani aggiornando non è piu beta
<GNAM> come no?
<GNAM> perchè non dovrebbe uscire domani? ci sono BUGS?
<luca230103> jester lo spero
<jester-> esce donai notte, e i server andranno a 2 all'ora
<jester-> luca230103: cosi è
<luca230103> :)
<jester-> i server repo quelli sono
<luca230103> jester scusami te hai provato mercury?
<jester-> luca230103: nu
<Sakuragno> jester-:  cmq niente da fare continua a chiedermi la pass (dhcp era gia auto)
<GNAM> è quella roba stile svn / cvs / git ?
<jester-> Sakuragno: sudo iwlist wlan0 scan
<jester-> cosa fa
<luca230103> per fare una videochiamata con utente msn windows?
<Sakuragno> non è che gli devo impostare il idclient dhcp? manualmente?
<Sakuragno> da un casino di cose te le pastbinno?
<jester-> luca230103: i server winzoz segano regolarmente i client non msn
<jester-> Sakuragno: pastebinna
<webpower> ragazzi chi mi da una mano a far partire lxde su ubuntu mini?
<jester-> webpower: leopesto lo conosce bene
<luca230103> ragazzi cosa ne pensate di natty?
<jester-> luca230103: va bene
<jester-> non vedo problemi di sorta
<webpower> jester-, a quanto pare ho qualche problema con x server
<jester-> l'unica rottura sarà che tutti vorranno provare unity anche senza 3d
<luca230103> infatti
<Sakuragno> paste.ubuntu.com/599912
<jester-> webpower: provato da recovery ad andare un grafica sicura?
<webpower> ora sono a runlevel 2
<jester-> luca230103: funza perfect, sicuro che metti la pass giusta?
<luca230103> ragazzi vado a cena un saluto a tutti a dopo
<jester-> luca230103 / Sakuragno  funza perfect, sicuro che metti la pass giusta?
<Sakuragno> sicuro centopercento :D
<Sakuragno> (a dire il vero un problema del genere me lo faceva anche in un altra casa questo portatile quando c'era ubuntu8.4 su... in pratica se avevo un pc acceso prima di lui non si connetteva -.-)
<Sakuragno> se gli do dns ip etc manualmente?
<jester-> Sakuragno: se non va attaccagli il filo, installa wicd e togli network-manager e network manager gnome
<Sakuragno> wicd ok provo da synaptic
<Sakuragno> non so che network manager ci sia su lubuntu ^^ (però è carino come envoirment)
<jester-> Sakuragno: prova a fare in dhcp solo indirizzi e metti i dns separati da una virgola e uno spazio
<Sakuragno> ok
<jester-> Sakuragno: se non prende la pass wpa non penso centrino i dns
<Sakuragno> hmm non lo so è che non la prende dopo molto che ci prova
<Sakuragno> cmq proviamo, che costa?
<jester-> vado a cena
<Sakuragno> buonacena, grazie :d
<Sakuragno> :D
<bender> Salve, qualcuno può aiutarmi con il driver MIDI? funziona perfettamente in mediaplayer ma quando uso un software che lo legge midi (Linthesia) questo non funziona. Provato anche con Jack.
<bender> Uso Ubuntu 10.10
<Sakuragno> jester-: era ancora più facile cmq, bastava disabilitare l'opzione "per completare questa connessione..blablalba"
<Sakuragno> come non detto :D s'è disconnesso
<Sakuragno> hmm ke noja
<Sakuragno> c'è nessuno ora?
<michele> dove trovo il kernel headers?
<Sakuragno> dipenda da ke ne vuoi fare :D
<michele> sto installando un programma che mi chiede la posizione del kernel
<Sakuragno> uhohà
 * OverMe oh hi
<Sakuragno> sai che non lo so? probabilmente in /modules
<omega3> Ciao a tutti, qual è il comando da dare al terminale per rimuovere ogni traccia dei driver Nvidia?
<Sakuragno> omega3:  non lo puoi fare da synaptic?
<omega3> ho ubuntu 11.04
<Sakuragno> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=481887 non dovrebbe cambiare di molto vedi qui che ti dice
<luigi> gig
<Sakuragno> jester-:  sei tornato?
<Sakuragno> c'è qualcuno che può aiutarmi a far funzionare una connessione wireless broadcom con lubuntu10?
<nikel> salve, domani voglio provare ad aggiornare a Natty facendo l'avanzamento di versione. Tra gli accorgimenti consigliati nel wiki di ubuntu c'è scritto "Eliminare dal file /etc/apt/sources.list eventuali repository di terze parti e procedere alla rimozione integrale del software da loro fornito" . E' proprio necessario cancellare i programmi?
<OverMe> nikel, il computer non inizierà a fumare se non lo fai, ma è consigliato toglerli
<OverMe> *toglierli
<nikel> sisi ovvio :)
<nikel> è che volevo un parere perchè mi pare una rottura
<nikel> comunque si sa già per che ora ci sarà? parte già in automatico alla mezzanotte?
<Sakuragno> c'è nessuno ch emi da una mano con il wireless?! :D
<Sakuragno> c'è nessuno che mi da una mano
<michele> ciao come si fanno ad inserire stazioni radio su rhytmbox?
<luca1> Hello :)
<Sakuragno> ribuonasera, c'è nessuno che mi da una mano con wicd e la connessione wireless? penso di aver capito che il problema è di acquisizione di indirizzo ip
<luca1> Perché wicd e non network-manager?
<Sakuragno> perkè cosi ho una visione più specifica del problema
<Sakuragno> quando connetto con network manager (che attualmente ho disinstallato) non mi fa capire dove si blocca
<Sakuragno> almeno wicd mi da password errata (e se provo a connettere a una rete senza pass.. mi dice errore nell'acquisizione dell'ip
<jester-> Sakuragno: che ip ha il rutter
<sakuragno_> è un router fastweb
<sakuragno_> cmq sto provando anche con una scatoletta della asus che mi fa da hotspot
<sakuragno_> senza password
<sakuragno_> nè niente
<jester-> sakuragno_: mi sa che sia lui il problema, ma un ip ce l'ha
<sakuragno_> no no ma era una prova..
<jester-> sakuragno_: prova a fare in ip statico
<sakuragno_> per vedere ke succedeva senza pass.. cmq
<sakuragno_> ho provato anke in ip statico
<sakuragno_> direttamente al modem fastweb non mi si connette e mi da password errata (wicd)
<jester-> mi sa che lo scatolo fartweb non ti assegna l'ip e va resettato
<jester-> e lo fanno loro
<sakuragno_> ora provo ip statico senza pass dalla scatoletta
<sakuragno_> jest :D sono da win, funziona fantasticamente
<jester-> win non è linux
<sakuragno_> il probl è proprio di quel pc perkè su win il dhcp funziona e anke l'ip statico
<sakuragno_> cmq non funziona l'acquisizione da parte del pclinux del dhcp
<jester-> c'erano dei dlink che non andavano in dhcp con linux
<sakuragno_> scusa
<sakuragno_> dell'ip
<sakuragno_> si anke dei realtek
<sakuragno_> ho letto centinaia di cose sui forum.. ma nessuna soluzione
<jester-> fartweb è particolare
<sakuragno_> eh ok per il dhcp.. ma perkè se la imposto tutta manualmente mi da "password errata" ?!
<jester-> assegni un ip coerente col gateway?
<sakuragno_> se vuoi ti copio la schermata
<sakuragno_> ma direi di si...
<jester-> fa vedere
<sakuragno_> ho 5 ip a dispozione
<jester-> !imagebin
<ubot-it> Vuoi mostrarci una schermata del tuo problema? Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<sakuragno_> IP. 28.26.66.129 - maskera 255.255.255.0 - gateway 28.26.66.1 - dns1 83.103.25.250 - dns2 62.101.93.101
<sakuragno_> senza imagebin dai è esoso
<webpower> non riesco ad installare le guest additions in lxde :\
<sakuragno_> jest giuro che secondo me è proprio un bug di questo pc
<sakuragno_> :P
<Telilacilaleilio> salve a tutti, vorrei creare una pagina web molto da nabbi, esiste un programma che mi può aiutare? Io dovrei fare dei lavori in Html e XHtml, cosa potrei trovare nei repo?
<sakuragno_> in lan si connette, le reti le vede anke in wireless.. bah
<jester-> sakuragno_: la masck non è 255.0.0.0 con quell'ip?
<sakuragno_> no
<sakuragno_> se vbuoi provo a cambiarla
<sakuragno_> ma in automatico me la imposta così (e da win vedo che è così)
<jester-> sakuragno_: allora è ok
<sakuragno_> vabbè ke è un pc scassone ma è peccato sprecarlo così quando lubuntu10.10 ci gira così bene
<sakuragno_> però possi dirti una cosa.. 3 anni fa quando ci installai la 8.04 (mi pare.. o la 9.04 °_° ) avevo lo stesso problema. . cioè network manager non si connetteva e mi richiedeva sempre la pass.. (su un altra rete sempre fastweb).. altre votle si connetteva ma raramente...
<sakuragno_> secondo me è proprio una difficoltà della broadcom a risolvere gli ip
<jester-> sakuragno_: se fai in fisso il problema è superato
<sakuragno_> jester-:  converrai con me che non risolvere un problema del genere è una sconfitta morale
<jester-> sakuragno_: piuttosto controlla che vada il gw a default
<roby_> sakuragno_, quanti pc connetti contemporaneamente a fastweb
<sakuragno_> perkè tanto sto pc lo posso pure chiudere nel cassetto dove era fino a oggi pomeriggio ^^
<jester-> con comando route
<sakuragno_> 2 se riuscissi a connettere questo linux.. 3 al massimo
<sakuragno_> (ma ne ho 5)
<sakuragno_> come lo controllo il gw?
<jester-> sakuragno_: prova a staccare gli altri pc
<roby_> INFATTI
<jester-> sakuragno_: route e vedi che gw è a default
<roby_> su fastweb si possono mettere solo 3 pc, scusate le maiuscole
<sakuragno_> eh secondo voi non l'ho fatta sta prova dei pc?! :D
<jester-> sakuragno_: fartweb è una ciulata di lusso
<sakuragno_> eheheheh vero.. però con linux sul pc nuovo mi si connetteva facile ^^
<jester-> sakuragno_: broadcom usualmente una volta installato il firmware non ha problemi
<sakuragno_> è lo scassone che non vuole fare carte
<sakuragno_> cmq
<sakuragno_> gateway genmask flags metri c ref use iface
<sakuragno_> null'altro
<jester-> a meno che hai un chipset vecchitto
<jester-> vecchiotto
<jester-> magari andava col driver broadcom antico
<jester-> bcm
<sakuragno_> beh decisamente vekkio
<jester-> eh
<jester-> compragli una usb
<sakuragno_> però appena acceso lubuntu mi diceva di installare sto driver altrimenti non funzionava
<sakuragno_> no jester dai non si risolvono così i problemi..  :D  cioè è facile così e bello
<sakuragno_> ma è per puro spirito di ricerca che sto accendendo lo scassone.. perkè so che lubuntu ci gira facile sopra...
<jester-> tipo netgear wn111v2 che va fuori dalla scatola
<sakuragno_> è makkina di prova
<sakuragno_> ce l'ho gia volendo.. ma devo reimpostarlo (la scatoletta che uso come hotspot o ripetitore wireless)
<sakuragno_> (quando sono a lavoro)
<jester-> sakuragno_: se il chipset della wifi non garba al driver o ti metti un kernel di 5 anni fa o suchi
<sakuragno_> cmq lo scassone in questione è un hppavilion4400ze roba vekkia :D
<sakuragno_> di solito i firmwere servono proprio a questo scopo
<jester-> o attacchi un accesspoind normale
<sakuragno_> te l'ho detto.. anke con la scatoletta ke non è fastweb ma mi da lui ip etc. non riesce ad acquisire l'ip
<sakuragno_> è proprio la skeda wireless che sta tutta instupidita
<jester-> sakuragno_: controlla un driver esterni cosa consigia e attivalo
<sakuragno_> consiglia quello che abbiamo istallato assieme prima
<jester-> allora è la scheda nonna che non va daccordo col driver attuale
<jester-> o è lo scatolo fartweb
<sakuragno_> bah
<sakuragno_> cmq diciamo che per stasera lascio perdere e spengo lo scassone
<sakuragno_> ci ripenso domani o tra qualke giorno
<sakuragno_> grazie assai per la pazienza :D
<sakuragno_> buonanotte
<tanino> salve a tutti
<tanino> avrei una domandina da farvi
<tanino> esiste un modo per ripristinare/resettare gnome 3 dal terminale?
<tanino> so bene che gnome 3 su natty e instabile, ma credo che oltre a quelli che potevano essere gli eventuali bug il mio smasnettare abbia fatto precipitare un po   le cose
<DiabloBasic> salve
<tanino> e adesso mi ritrovo con compiz che non ha alcun effetto sull'aspetto e le finestre con un tema orrendo
<tanino> salve d.b.
<Claudinux> tanino, coma hai installato GNOME3 su natty?
<tanino> seguendo le istruzioni di una guida
<Claudinux> tanino PPA?
<tanino> la trovi facilmente
<tanino> cercala con google
<tanino> si ppa
<Claudinux> tanino non sono io ad avere problemi :-)
<Claudinux> tanino, non funziona quel PPA...
<tanino> scusa non avevo capito che chiedevi per aiutarmi
<tanino> si infatti me ne  sono accorto
<tanino> per complicare il tutto alla fine dell'installazione da terminale è andata via la luce
<tanino> al riavvio mi sono ritrovato gnome 3
<Claudinux> tanino, inoltre è chiaramente specificato su launchpad che aggiungendo quel ppa al proprio sistema, le modifiche apportate non sono annullabili...
<Claudinux> tanino, == devi formattare :-)
<tanino> poi ho passato il pomeriggio a crecare di aggiornare e ....
<tanino> immagginavo non volevo arrendermi all'idea
<Claudinux> tanino, purtroppo al momento questa è la situazione....la compatibilità è molto bassa...
<tanino> ma se reinstallo natty poi c'e' un modo per installare gnome 3 ed ottenere risultati accettabili
<tanino> ??
<Claudinux> tanino, compilarlo dai sorgenti
<Claudinux> con jhbuild, come descritto sul sito GNOME
<tanino> ok grazie
<Claudinux> di nulla tanino
<tanino> grazie a te e tutti quelli come te che dedicano il proprio tempo con asinelli come me
<tanino> buona serata
#ubuntu-it 2011-04-28
<brisky83> sera a tutti :) in attesa di natty, qualcuno ha per caso idea di come configuare 2 schede video e 3 monitor?, ho provato l'ultima volta con maverik, ma non sono riuscito a far funzionare il terzo O_O?
<Guest62058> giorno
<Guest62058> allora ragazzi confermo che Unity funziona su VirtualBox a chi interessasse XD
<Guest62058> -.-
<Guest62058> -.
<omega3> quando esce ubuntu 11.04 ?
<omega3> io sapevo oggi
<omega3> stanotte non sono riuscito a dormire
<omega3> sono sveglio dalle 6
<omega3> faccio refresh ogni 5 minuti sulla home di ubuntu ma ancora niente
<glpiana> ola
<fabini84> Buongiorno
<jester-> enzotib: mi ricordo che c'era un qualcosa per usare il mouse da shell
<jester-> poi bisognerebbe dirgli di usare il tastierino numerico
<Damaskinos> buon giorno
<Damaskinos> volevo sapere se è stato gia rilasciata l'ultima versione
<Damaskinos> sono andato su sito di ubuntu ma non c'è ancora niente sbaglio io?
<Damaskinos> questa mattina mi sono svegliato contento perchè era il giorno del rilascio ma non c'è :)
<enzotib> Damaskinos, sa d'ha aspetta' ancora
<Damaskinos> enzotib: :) si si vado a comprare il cd
<Damaskinos> cd o Dvd? non ho capito ma quanto deve essere capiente il cd per ubuntu
<enzotib> Damaskinos, cd normale
<enzotib> (se ce ne fossero di anormali)
<Damaskinos> ma il cd normale non è 700?
<enzotib> Damaskinos, sì
<Damaskinos> e ubuntu non è più grande?
<filo1234> se fanno le iso per cd live, come si può pensare che l'iso sia più grande di 700Mb?
<superr1> giorno
<superr1> a dispetto di quello che mi era stato detto
<superr1> confermo che la 11.04 su virtualbox presenta tutti gli effetti grafici XD
<jester-> superr1: vanno un po alla casso di cane però
<superr1> -.-
<superr1> a me va come se fosse istallata
<superr1> presumo dipenda dall'hardware che uno ha
<jester-> oggià
<superr1> io pricio a 4ghz 4gb ram 2gb scheda video fai tu
<jester-> aah bè del mio ne escono 4
<superr1> 4?
<massimo18> Buon Giorno
<superr1> massimo18, giorno
<jester-> Buonciorno massimo18
<massimo18> ciao jester-
<superr1> jester-, comunque non credo che questa idea possa servire a molto nel senso che questa e una config piu da touchscreen
<superr1> piuttosto che desktop
<jester-> quale idea
<superr1> la barra laterale
<jester-> va bene per i note/netbook
<superr1> alla fine va meglio la cairo-dock XD
<massimo18> uhmm
<massimo18> che ne dite di andare in chat?
<jester-> odio i sciomiottaggi
<superr1> comandi
<superr1> jester-, tu tramite virtualbox sei riuscito a condividere cartelle con altro sistema?
<jester-> superr1: usato poco, è glpiana l'aficionados, ma per farlo devi installare le guest
<superr1> si le ho gia istalate se no non partiva la grafica
<Guest11246> salve ho un problema con ubuntu
<Guest11246>  attaulmente saltato tutto l'ambiente grafico
<Guest11246>  possibile lavorare solo da shell
<Guest11246> e come se non bastasse tutto quello che era scritto vicino ad ogni icona di ogni programma... compare come un rettangolo
<Guest11246> che accidenti posso fare ?
<Guest11246> cancelare non se ne parla
<Guest11246> ci sono differenti dati
<Guest11246> e non ho un hdd da almeno 200 gb sotto mano
<Guest11246> potete aiutarmi in qualche modo ?
<enzotib> Guest11246, ma come è successo, hai fatto qualcosa di particolare, prima che succedesse^
<enzotib> ?
<jester-> Guest11246: parti in modalità ripristino e al menu scegli grafica sicura
<Guest11246>  stato richiesto un update
<Guest11246> e l'ho fatto
<Guest11246> ora sto scrivendo grazie ad irssi
<jester-> enzotib: che abbia ricominciato a sminchiarsi di notte a pc spento?
<Guest11246> non ho ambiente grafico
<Guest11246> no, il pc  stato sempre acceso
<jester-> Guest11246: in shell dai sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get -f install && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Guest11246> prova a disegnare su un foglio di carta bianca una sfilza di quadrati uno vicino all'altro che partono da sinistra verso destro e stanno vicino ad ogni icona
<jester-> Guest11246: parti in modalità ripristino e al menu scegli grafica sicura
<Guest11246> questo  quello che vedo al men
<jester-> se non ti sei segato x parte
<Guest11246> non c' ora, l'audio  escluso
<Guest11246> non c' pi gnome, non c'e' piu' la possibilita' di usare il browser, tanto se ci provassi leggerei solo quadratini uno dopo l'altro
<jester-> Guest11246: sei in shell?
<Guest11246> si sto lavorando in shell
<jester-> Guest11246: sudo rm -r .config
<jester-> Guest11246: sudo rm -r .gnome2
<jester-> Guest11246: sudo rm -r .gconf
<jester-> Guest11246: sudo rm -r .gconfd
<jester-> Guest11246: sudo service gdm stop
<jester-> Guest11246: sudo service gdm start
<lorenzo-2357> Buongiorno, come faccio per aggiornare ubuntu? le altre volte mi appariva l'opzione quando facevo gli aggiornamenti, stavolta no...
<jester-> lorenzo-2357: non è ancora ussita
<lorenzo-2357> Jester- a ok, molto semplicemente aspetterò allora Grazie :)
<Guest11246> non c' service gdm e non  possibile eseguirlo se riavviarlo
<enzotib> Guest11246, ma in che lingua parli?
<Guest11246> sudo service gdm stop mi risponde con il seguente msg: sudo service command not found
<Guest11246> sudo service gdm start mi risponde con il seguente msg: sudo service command not found
<jester-> Guest11246: ma hai una ubuntu?
<jester-> o te le sei segata metà
<Guest11246> si ho ubuntu
<enzotib> Guest11246, sudo /etc/init.d/gpm start
<jester-> Guest11246: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<jester-> Guest11246: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<enzotib> :)
<jester-> hihi
<freefly> Dovremmo quasi esserci... Da qui è già scaricabile la 11.04:
<freefly> http://releases.ubuntu.com/11.04/
<jester-> nota i differenti
<jester-> freefly: non è ancora uscita
<freefly> Eppure non c'è più scritto "beta" come un oretta fa, ma mi sbaglierà di sicuro io: scusate ;)
<enzotib> sì, credo abbia ragione, è uscita
<Guest11246> ho provato a digitare gdm start ma senza alcun successo
<enzotib> Guest11246, leggi quello che scriviamo?
<jester-> http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<jester-> Guest11246: se vai per i cazzilli tuoi
<Guest11246> ma lavoro gi da root
<Guest11246> perch ogni volta dovrei stare ad autenticarmi ?
<Guest11246> quindi  gi un passaggio in meno che ogni ovlta devo digitare
<glpiana> ola
<Guest11246> l'ho digitato e dice:
<Guest11246>  Starting mouse interface server: gpm star failed.
<quinto> ho scaricato amsn 0.98.4-3  non riesco ad installare
<glpiana> quinto, non c'è supporto su versioni di software non presenti nei repository
<quinto> non riesco a far girare video di amsn
<quinto> ok cosa devo fare alora o dove devo andare?
<glpiana> quinto, puoi provare in #ubuntu-it-chat
<glpiana> !chat | quinto
<ubot-it> quinto: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<root> rieccomi qui
<Guest10161> il computer con l'ultimo comando che mi hai dato mi fatto vedere da shell che GDM  presente e poi si  bloccato
<Guest10161> ho dovuto riavviare il pc
<Guest10161> e connettermi nuovamente
<Guest10161> ora eccomi qui
<Guest10161> l'ultima volta jester- mi aveva passato dei comandi sia di rm che di stopdi gpm e di riavvio di gdm
<Guest10161> ma non mi ricordo la sintassi
<glpiana> Guest10161, da quel che vedo nei log jester- ti ha fatto resettare gnome
<glpiana> !gnomereset
<ubot-it> Per resettare gnome alle sue impostazioni di default rinominare le cartelle nascoste nella propria home .gnome2 .config .gconf .gconfd .gnome2_private e riavviare la sessione
<Guest10161> avevo un'altra shell prima ed era praticamente nera e con caratteri verdi
<jester-> Guest10161: andiamo un po con oridine una cosa alla volta, apri un'altra shel e comincia a dare sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Guest10161> ora al riavvio posso leggere meglio perch  di sfondo bianco con caratteri neri e sto nella sessione principale
<Guest10161> Configuro libdbus-1-3 (1.1.20-1ubuntu3.4) ...
<jester-> Guest10161: ezioxx
<Guest10161> dpkg: problemi con le dipendenze impediscono la configurazione di xbase-clients:
<Guest10161> xbase-clients dipende da x11-apps; comunque:
<Guest10161>  Il pacchetto x11-apps non è installato.
<jester-> Guest10161: sudo apt-get -f install
<quinto> per i problemi su amsn dove posso chiedere
<Guest10161> Lettura della lista dei pacchetti in corso... Fatto
<glpiana> quinto, io su #ubuntu-it-chat ti ho fatto una domanda e non hai risposto
<jester-> quinto: comincia a chiedere
<enzotib> quinto, non ti hanno già detto su #ubuntu-it-chat?
<glpiana> quinto, inutile chiedere se poi non stai dietro a chi si interessa della cosa
<Guest10161> Generazione dell'albero delle dipendenze in corso... Fatto
<quinto>  non riesco a far andare il video di amsn grazie
<Guest10161> Correzione delle dipendenze in corso... fallita.
<Guest10161> I seguenti pacchetti hanno dipendenze non soddisfatte:
<glpiana> quinto, hai detto di aver scaricato e installato una versione di amsn. è quella dei repository o no?
<Guest10161> libx11-6-dbg: Dipende: libx11-6 (= 2:1.1.3-1ubuntu2) ma 2:1.0.0-0ubuntu9.1 è installato xbase-clients: Dipende: x11-apps ma non è installato
<quinto> ho scaricato il 0.98.4-3 ma non riesco a far partire
<Guest10161>  Dipende: x11-session-utils ma non è installato
<Guest10161>                  Dipende: x11-utils ma non è installato
<Guest10161>                  Dipende: x11-xfs-utils ma non è installato
<Guest10161>                  Dipende: x11-xkb-utils ma non è installato
<FloodBotIt1> Guest10161: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<Guest10161> se potessi usare patebin lo farei nont i pare ?
<Guest10161> non ti pare ?
<Guest10161> stai a veder che mi piace
<glpiana> -.-
<quinto> scusa ma non capisco?
<Guest10161> non ho GDM
<glpiana> quinto, dove l'hai preso? hai usato software center o altre vie per ottenerlo?
<Guest10161> xkeyboard-config: Dipende: xkb-data (>= 1.1~cvs.20080104.1-1ubuntu8) ma non è installato
<Guest10161> E: Errore, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve ha generato uno stop, questo può essere causato da pacchetti bloccati
<Guest10161> E: Impossibile correggere le dipendenze
<quinto> no la trovo in pagina dova lho scaricato ma non si riesce a far partire
<glpiana> quinto, ok, quindi non hai usato software center. la domanda è: perchè non installi la versione già disponibile in software center?
<glpiana> vabbè, devo andare. a dopo
<quinto> altre vie perche con software center mi da il 0.93  e non gira o non sono io capace a far girare
<pinguinetto> ciao  a tutti
<quinto> perche mi dice che questo tipo di amsn e stato dissabilitato audio e video
<pinguinetto> sto iniziando questa nuova avventura su ubuntu
<enzotib> quinto, che significa "non gira"?
<pinguinetto> ho installato virtualbox
<pinguinetto> creato una macchina virtuale
<quinto> non funziona ,non va benne
<pinguinetto> ed ora vorrei installarci ubuntu 10.10
<jester-> quinto: microsoft sega costantemente i client non amsn, non è un problema di versione
<jester-> non msn*
<quinto> quindi ?
<pinguinetto> scusate mi leggete
<quinto> jester cosa consigli di fare
<enzotib> !virtualbox | pinguinetto
<ubot-it> pinguinetto: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/VirtualBox
<pinguinetto> provo grazie
<quinto> jester
<quinto> glpiana cosa consigli allora?
<jester-> quinto: quindi video e voce se non usi msn non vanno
<jester-> quinto: l'alternativa è usare skype
<quinto> con skype se la faccio partire dal terminale vano
<Guest10161> come si rimuovnon dei packages che vanno in conflitto ?
<MinorBigle> buon giorno a tutti
<jester-> sudo dpkg --purge
<MinorBigle> non riesco ancora ad avviare matlab, l'interfaccia di caricamento si avvia, poi non funge
<MinorBigle> c'è qlk1 he ha idea il perchè?
<enzotib> !chat | MinorBigle
<ubot-it> MinorBigle: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<quinto> anche amsn   quanto comincio a configurare me la acende poi alla fine mi dice che audio e video sono stati disabilitati e non salva
<MinorBigle> ho seguito la guida che c'è sul forum, ma nulla
<MinorBigle> grazie
<quinto> jester ma a me mi servivano tutte e due
<quinto> e pèossibile che non ce alternativa?
<quinto> possibile
<pinguinetto> virtualbox è installata ma non riesco a fargli vedere il dvd per far partire ubuntu vede solo dischi virtuali asd
<enzotib> pinguinetto, dvd? di solito si usa un cd
<pinguinetto> quello che sia ma non vede la periferica mi vede solo quelle virtuali
<enzotib> pinguinetto, se hai l'iso, puoi usare quella
<pinguinetto> ho l'iso sul desktop di windows 7
<pigeta> salve come faccio a eliminare un po di voci dei vari update del kernel da grub ne ho troppi
<enzotib> pinguinetto, le ultime versioni di vbox ti chiedono l'iso quando avvii un sistema non bootabile, mi pare
<filo1234> pigeta: cerca su synaptic e  elimini da li le voci che non vuoi
<jester-> pigeta: rimuovi le relativ e linux-image
<filo1234> pigeta: occhio a non cancellare anche il kernel in uso
<quinto> alora nessuno mi sa dire come facio a usare amsn o che versione devo usare su ubuntu 11.04
<quinto> per problemi di video
<pigeta> da dove da synaptic?
<pigeta> ok trovato
<jester-> quinto: e 5 video e voce non vanno, microsoft blocca sul server suo
<quinto> ma cosa devo fare
<quinto> non ce alternativa
<pinguinetto> la facevano cosi semplice a parole   ................. sese
<quinto> jester scusami ma cosa intendi dire e 5 video e voce non vanno
<pinguinetto> chi ha un contatto skype almeno ci si sente a voce asd
<tanino> salve mi chiedevo se questa è la questo link " http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/dvd/current/" si ottiene la versione definitiva dell'ubuntu 11.04 o una sorta di beta3?
<pinguinetto> chi ha un contatto skype almeno ci si sente a voce asd
<enzotib> tanino, http://releases.ubuntu.com/natty/
<enzotib> tanino, non esiste beta3
<webpower> salve
<webpower> ragazzi
<webpower> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/11.04/release/
<webpower> dov'è la versione cd per x86?
<massimo18> ?
<tanino> ok grazie enzotib
<enzotib> webpower, http://releases.ubuntu.com/natty/ubuntu-11.04-desktop-i386.iso
<webpower> grazie
<webpower> perchè non l'hanno messa in quella directory... bho...
<enzotib> webpower, probabilmente stanno aggiornando
<pinguinetto> addio virtualbox e ubuntu  sono un lottatore ma se non riesco a far vedere a virtualbox neanche il lettore dvd  ......... asd
<massimo18> -1
<enzotib> pinguinetto, vai nelle impostazioni della vm, sezione archiviazione
<pinguinetto> con lo spirito non vai da nessuna parte lo sai vero ?
<enzotib> pinguinetto, tasto destro su controller IDE, aggiungi CD/DVD
<pinguinetto> riprovo ma non lo fa
<weltall> su cdimages non ci sono i cd mai stati webpower
<webpower> capisco
<weltall> usualmente mettono i dvd
<enzotib> pinguinetto, se non c'è il controller ide aggiungilo, sempre con tasto destro sulla lista
<enzotib> weltall, dovrebbero chiamarlo dvdimages.ubuntu.com :)
<pinguinetto> miticooooooooooooooo partita installazione ubuntu su virtualbox :-)
<tanino> ancora salve a tutti, mi trovo davanti un bivio. ho visto che in rete ci sono 2 download di ubuntu11.04 rispettivamente da 4Gb e 700Mbcirca. sapete dirmi quali sono le differenze?
<filo1234> tanino: una è l'iso dvd l'altra un iso cd... come è sempr estato
<tanino> ma il risultato finale è lo stesso?
<filo1234> tanino: se intendi l'installazione si...ma il dvd ha gia tutti i pacchetti all'interno
<tanino> scusa la mia ignoranza, ma le porte di linux mi si sono aperte 5 giorni fa
<tanino> come immaginavo
<tanino> grazie per la delucidazione
<filo1234> preg
<filo1234> o
<tanino> filo1234, scusa un' altra info, perchè in molti consigliano la versione a 32bit?
<filo1234> tanino: perchè per la 64bit non ci sono ancora tutti i pacchetti che ci sono per la 32 o sono in fase di test
<filo1234> tanino: ma s enon ti serve qualcosa di particolare puoi tranquillamente usare la 64bit
<tanino> quindi anche tu mi sonsiglieresti la 32?
<tanino> no, credevo fosse meglio per il mio pc
<tanino> ok grazie non ti rubo altro tempo ciao..
<filo1234> tanino: mah dipende sempre dalle tue esigenze...se nel pc non fai nulla di oparticolarmente pesante, grafica, calcoli ecc... la differenza non la senti
<tanino> grazie ancara
<filo1234> prega di nienta
<cousin_mario> hello
<cousin_mario> qualcuno mi spiegherebbe come mai i mirror italiani debbano sucare così tanto?
<luigi> jr
<luigi_> kjgk
<filo1234> luigi_: ?
<esulu> giorno a tutti
<luigi> ciao a tutti..... ho installato anche sul portatile
<luigi> purtroppo se nn capisco nulla su un pc.....anche sull'altro....
<Shin3> :\ù
<luca230103> salve ragazzi
<luca230103> e' uscita la nuova 11.04 natty?
<glpiana> !release | luca230103
<ubot-it> luca230103: puoi scaricare le iso ufficiali da qui: http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<luca230103> ma e' quella ufficiale o beta3?
<glpiana> -.-
<luca230103> ragazzi ho un problema quando faccio arresta sistema si oscura il desktop ma il pc non si speque
<luca230103> tutto questo accade con la 11.04 natty beta 3
<glpiana> luca230103, leva gli effetti e vedi come si comporta
<massimo18> ?
<glpiana> luca230103, ma beta 3 non esiste
<luca230103> glpiana quindi la 11.04 ufficiale e' uscita giusto?
<massimo18> uhm
<luca230103> come faccio ad aggiornarla senza perdere i miei dati
<glpiana> luca230103, sì è uscita. ti ho indicato da dove scaricarla
<glpiana> !aggiornamento | luca230103
<ubot-it> luca230103: Per aggiornare ad Ubuntu 11.04 Natty Narwhal segui: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NattyUpgrades oppure https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NattyUpgrades/Kubuntu |  Per aggiornare ad Ubuntu 10.04 LTS Lucid Lynx segui: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LucidUpgrades oppure https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LucidUpgrades/Kubuntu
<luca230103> non posso aggiornarla da terminale via internet?
<luca230103> perche' da terminale non mi da nessun aggiornamento
<glpiana> luca230103, ah ho capito. non vuoi leggere la guida
<luca230103> ok lop faccio
* glpiana changed the topic of #ubuntu-it to: Canale italiano ufficiale di supporto per Ubuntu | Regolamento e info registrazione: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida  | Non incollare in canale, usare http://pastebin.ubuntu.com  | Trovi i log del canale su http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode | Natty Narwhal è stata rilasciata | Scarica Ubuntu qui: http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<luca230103> grazie
<luca230103> qualche operatore?
<glpiana> luca230103, per?
<luca230103> scusate ragazzi io tenevo la 11.04 natty beta3 per aggiornarla a quella ufficiale?
<luca230103> cambia qualcosa?
<glpiana> luca230103, esegui i normali aggiornamenti
<luca230103> ok grazie
<luca230103> glpiana per togliere gli effetti come devo fare?
<Trevor> salve a tutti, vorrei un informazione se possibile...  cosa cambia se installo ubuntu in un disco con windows tra wubi oppure partizionandolo io e facendo un installazione normale?
<glpiana> luca230103, se sei su natty termini la sessione e al login scegli ubuntu classico senza effetti
* remix_tj changed the topic of #ubuntu-it to: Canale italiano ufficiale di supporto per Ubuntu | Regolamento e info registrazione: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida  | Non incollare in canale, usare http://pastebin.ubuntu.com  | Trovi i log del canale su http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode | Natty Narwhal è stata rilasciata | Scarica Ubuntu qui: http://releases.ubuntu.com/ | Torrent preferibili: http://gadaf.fi/t0
<glpiana> Trevor, cambia che nel primo caso ai una installazione fittizia, nel secondo una installazione vera
<luca230103> glpiana dopo aver installato la natty l'accellerazione grafica non va piu'
<luca230103> come si puo' risolvere?
<Trevor> ok allora mi conviene dividere il disco a metà e partizionarmelo a mano !!
<glpiana> luca230103, fa vedere che scheda video hai: lspci | grep -i vga
<luca230103> radeon x1550
<glpiana> luca230103, dai il comando per favore e incolla la riga che esce
<luca230103> ok
<luca230103> 00:00.0 Memory controller: nVidia Corporation CK804 Memory Controller (rev a3)
<luca230103> 00:01.0 ISA bridge: nVidia Corporation CK804 ISA Bridge (rev a3)
<luca230103> 00:01.1 SMBus: nVidia Corporation CK804 SMBus (rev a2)
<luca230103> 00:02.0 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation CK804 USB Controller (rev a2)
<luca230103> 00:02.1 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation CK804 USB Controller (rev a3)
<luca230103> 00:04.0 Multimedia audio controller: nVidia Corporation CK804 AC'97 Audio Controller (rev a2)
<FloodBotIt1> luca230103: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<glpiana> luca230103, vabbè allora fa un po' come vuoi tu
<glpiana> :)
<luca230103> glpiana scusami ho fatt da terminale lspci
<luca230103> mi ha dato delle righe
<glpiana> luca230103, ma io ti ho chiesto lspci | grep -i vga
<glpiana> luca230103, no, è solo che non dai il comando completo
<luca230103> VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV516 [Radeon X1300/X1550 Series]
<luca230103> e' questo glpiana
<glpiana> oooohhhhh
<glpiana> luca230103, ora scrivi: lsmod | grep radeon                       e lo metti su pastebin
<glpiana> !paste | luca230103
<ubot-it> luca230103: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<luca230103> scusami se sono impiccione
<luca230103> glpiana non mi da niente
<glpiana> luca230103, ok. digita: ls /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<luca230103> ok gl
<luca230103> glpiana radeon                925124  1
<luca230103> ttm                    65184  1 radeon
<luca230103> drm_kms_helper         40745  1 radeon
<luca230103> drm                   184133  3 radeon,ttm,drm_kms_helper
<luca230103> i2c_algo_bit           13184  1 radeon
<FloodBotIt1> luca230103: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<glpiana> luca230103, ha elencato qualcosa?
<glpiana> luca230103, cosa non hai capito delf atto che non si incolla in canale?
<glpiana> *del fatto
<luca230103> devo scrivere prima il tuo nome e poi incollo?
<glpiana> luca230103, e comunque avevi detto che il comando lsmod non ti aveva dato nulla
<luca230103> mi ero sbagliato scusa
<glpiana> luca230103, il TUO nome, non il mio
<luca230103> e ' uscito quello sopra
<luca230103> luca230103 cosi'
<glpiana> luca230103, adesso allora dai ls /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<luca230103> file non esistente
<glpiana> luca230103, ok. ora scrivi: glxinfo | grep render
<luca230103> mi dice che non e' installato lo installo?
<glpiana> luca230103, devi installare il pacchetto che ti indica, mesa-utils
<luca230103> ok
<luca230103> ok fatto
<glpiana> luca230103, ridai il comando
<luca230103> no da nulla sopra si e' fermato a configurazione di mesa -utils
<glpiana> luca230103, se non è terminato il comando precedente non puoi aspettare?
<luca230103> si certo aspetto
<luca230103> spiegami come posso scriverti in privat senza intasare la chat
<glpiana> luca230103, perchè dovresti scrivermi in privato? O.o
<luca230103> altrimento intaso questa pagina pubblica
<glpiana> luca230103, il supporto è su questo canale
<luca230103> come faccio a sapere se ha finito?
<luca230103> ho ridato il comando non mi da nulla
<glpiana> luca230103, ti ha restituito il prompt?
<luca230103> si
<glpiana> luca230103, allora ha finito
<glpiana> il comando che hai dato qual è?
<luca230103> glxinfo | grep render
<luca230103> per vedere se funziona l'accellerazione grafica?
<glpiana> eh, non da nulla? allora dai solo glxinfo e dimmi se temrina con segmentation fault
<luca230103> si errore di segmentazione
<luca230103> name of display :0.0
<glpiana> luca230103, ok. dai sti comandi e poi metti tutto su pastebin. io intanto mi prenderò un caffè: dpkg -l | grep  fglrx               locate fglrx
<glpiana> luca230103, a dopo
<glpiana> !paste | luca230103
<ubot-it> luca230103: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<luca230103> ok grazie
<luca230103> !paste c 6
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'paste c 6'
<luca230103> glpiana !paste c 6
<luca230103> !paste glpiana c 6
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<luca230103> ragazzi come funziona pastebin?
<luca230103> ii  fglrx                                 2:8.840-0ubuntu4                           Video driver for the ATI graphics accelerators
<luca230103> ii  fglrx-amdcccle                        2:8.840-0ubuntu4                           Catalyst Control Center for the ATI graphics accelerators
<luca230103> ii  fglrx-dev                             2:8.840-0ubuntu4                           Video driver for the ATI graphics accelerators (devel files)glpiana
<luigi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/600251/
<luigi> per favore- qualcuno mi dice se sono riuscito a incollare in paste...si fa cosi?
<luca230103> luigi anche io non ho capito come si fa
<luigi> apri il mio link 3 righe sopra..se funge ti spiego
<luca230103> ok fatto
<luca230103> poi?
<luigi> 1 clicchi questo linkhttp://paste.ubuntu.com/
<luigi> 2 incolli il testo
<glpiana> !paste | luigi leggi!
<ubot-it> luigi leggi!: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<luigi> 3 copi l'indirizzo e lo posti in chat
<luca230103> http://paste.ubuntu.com/600256/
<luca230103> ok grazie luigi
<luca230103> glpiana c 6?
<glpiana> luca230103, scrivi: sudo apt-get remove --purge fglrx fglrx-amdcccle fglrx-dev
<luca230103> glpiana sta rimuovendo fglrx
<glpiana> luca230103, lo so :)
<luca230103> :) mi sa che ha fatto
<glpiana> luca230103, se ha finito riavvia il pc e torna
<luca230103> ok spero di ritornare :)
<luigi> glpiana,  mi dici se  i 3 passi che ho pure spiegato a luca sono giusti?
<glpiana> luigi, è la stessa roba del messaggio del bot se non sbaglio
<luigi> si e funge? l'ho fatto giusto?
<glpiana> luigi, sì
<luigi> grazie
<luca230103> glpiana eccomi
<luca230103> e' cambiata la barra
<luca230103> ora e' tutto laterale
<luca230103> glpiana c 6?
<nicotano> buon pomeriggio
<glpiana> luca230103, ora funzioan allora
<glpiana> ola nicotano !!!
<luca230103> si ti ringrazio!
<luca230103> si ti ringrazio
<glpiana> luca230103, stai usando unity ora. se vuoi tornare a gnome normale puoi
<luca230103> glpiana in sostanza mi spieghi qual era il problema?
<glpiana> luca230103, che avevi dei residui di installazione dei driver proprietari che mandavano in palla il servr x
<luca230103> fglrx?
<glpiana> luca230103, sì
<luca230103> grazie
<luca230103> gl di dove 6?
<glpiana> !chat | luca230103
<ubot-it> luca230103: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<luca230103> come faccio per entrare in un altro canale?
<glpiana> luca230103, ma perchè non li leggi i messaggi di ubot-it ?
<luca230103> e sparita la barra
<luca230103> qui su x-chat
<glpiana> luca230103, la barra è a scomparsa
<glpiana> e quella di xchat dovrebbe apparirti se vai sul pannello superiroe con il mouse
<luca230103> ah ecco :)
<luca230103> glpiana come faccio a saper se ho nattya 64 o 32  bit?
<glpiana> luca230103, a parte avere una mezza idea di quello che fa col pc intendi?
<glpiana> luca230103, scrivi nel terminale: uname -a
<luca230103> e' a 32 bit
<luca230103> ho un amd dual 3800+ con 2gb di ram cosa mi conviene?
<glpiana> luca230103, quella che preferisci
<luca230103> per velocizzare il tutto qualcuno ha detto che se ho meno di 3gb conviene la 32 bit
<luca230103> non so se e' vero
<glpiana> luca230103, non ti so rispondere. ma no darei tanto peso a delle voci
<glpiana> piuttosto provale entrambe e vedi
<luca230103> e se in futuro vorrei passare a 64 bit devo cancellare tutto?
<glpiana> luca230103, se in futuro VOLESSI
<glpiana> luca230103, sì devi reinstallare per cambiare architettura
<luca230103> per un notebook mi consigli la natty 11.04?
<glpiana> luca230103, io non consiglio hardware
<glpiana> luca230103, comuqnue ti ho già indicato il canale più adatto per questo genere di domande
<luca230103> ok  ho un altro problema con il mio eeepc
<luca230103> quando e' alimentato a batteria le prestazioni della scheda wifi si abbassano
<luca230103> li uso xubuntu
<luca230103> invece se alimentato a corrente facendo lo spedtest va alla grande
<luca230103> il processore lavora bene in ambedue i casi
<Steeler> avete gia messo la nuova versione di ubuntu ?
<nicotano> no
<Steeler> manco io
<luca230103> si steeler
<glpiana> !chat | Steeler per i sondaggi fdi là per favore
<ubot-it> Steeler per i sondaggi fdi là per favore: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<luca230103> glpiana hai letto sopra?
<glpiana> luca230103, sì. non so aiutarti
<luca230103> ok
<lorenzo-2357> Ho dei problemi con l'avanzamento, ad un certo punto si è interrotto, quindi l'ho chiuso, ho riavviato e poi ho provato a rifarlo, ma cliccando su "esegui avanzamento" nel gestore aggiornamenti si blocca, si impalla, cioè non fa niente...
<attempt> sudo dpkg --configure -a
<lorenzo-2357> attempt, ma dici a me? "taxi driver"
<attempt> si dai il comando e vedi che dice.
<lorenzo-2357> va semplicemente a capo...
<attempt> sudo apt-get update e poi sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<lorenzo-2357> fatto
<lorenzo-2357> attempt, adesso? :)
<attempt> sta' scaricando?
<lorenzo-2357> attempt, boh, ha finito, ha concluso con un "fatto"...
<attempt> allora riavvia dovresti avere natty adesso.
<lorenzo-2357> attempt, proviamo... a dopo!
<luigi_> gjkh
<Bovola> !list
<ubot-it> questo non è un canale per scaricare o di condivisione di contenuti
<pepigno> salve non posso scaricare via torrent ho un blocco su questo tipo di connessione, sto scaricando ubuntu dal sito ufficiale ma mi dice 8 ore :), qualche soluzione?
<jester-> pepigno: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/alternative-download
<pepigno> jester-: parla solo di torrent
<jester-> pepigno: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download
<pepigno> jester-: sto scaricando da li ma i server saranno full, infatti scarico lentissimo , volevo sapere se c'era un' alternativa al sito ufficiale e al torrent
<jester-> pepigno: basta cercare http://releases.ubuntu.com/natty/
<pepigno> jester-: ma leggi cosa scrivo?
<pepigno> jester-: <pepigno> salve non posso scaricare via torrent ho un blocco su questo tipo di connessione, sto scaricando ubuntu dal sito ufficiale ma mi dice 8 ore :), qualche soluzione?
<jester-> pepigno: se duro di comprendonio?
<jester-> pepigno: quelli sono i link ufficiali che vengono trattati qua dentro
<pepigno> jester-:  ho capito
<pepigno> mica ti ho detto cosa illegali
<pepigno> ho solo detto c'è una terza soluzione
<jester-> e mi pare normale che scarichi a lumaca visto che i server sono intasati
<pepigno> mi bastava che mi dicessi
<pepigno> NO
<jester-> pepigno: è contro la policy del canale
<pepigno> jester-:  ancora?
<jester-> cerca con gogol
<Carlin0> oppure aspetti un paio di giorni e la situazione si calma
<pepigno> jester-:  ecco da ignorante ho chiesto se c'era una soluzione diversa da 1) sito ufficale 2) torrent , bastava che mi dicessi NO, cerca con google invece di inviarmi link inutile visto la mia domanda
<pepigno> mi avete buttato fuori?
<jester-> pepigno: yesss
<pepigno> jester-:  ma non ha senso
<jester-> pepigno: se continui rimani fuori
<pepigno> ho fatto una semplcie domanda
<jester-> eddai
<pepigno> mi dici perchèmi hai buttato fuori
<jester-> pepigno: bssta
<pepigno> scusami ma cosi imparo
<pepigno> dove ho sbagliato
<pepigno> non voglio creare casini
<pepigno> solo capire
<jester-> a capire male e a credere che qui si fanno i comodi altrui a seconda delle fisime
<Carlin0> peppì ma ngi blocca i torrent ?
<pepigno> fisime? ho solo tanta voglia di installare Ubuntu, non posso scaricarlo e chiedevo un modo più semplice
<pepigno> si Carlin0 ho la connessione mini Eolo
<pepigno> faccio parte del digital divide, se non era per l' antenna non  navigavo :)
<Carlin0> pepigno, il mio consiglio è aspetta e vedrai che domani già i server saranno meno intasati
<Carlin0> e scarichi tranqui
<pepigno> jester-: scusami senza polemica ma ti stai sbagliando, non volevo soluzioni strane, solo capire se potevo in altro modo , non so le politiche del chanel o altro..., so dei torrent
<pepigno> cmq senza rancore jester-  :)
<jester-> pepigno: no problem
<Carlin0> col torrent io ho scaricato a 400 circa una velocità accettabilissima direi , spiace per te che non puoi utilizzarli
<pepigno> potrei utizzali solo la notte, stanotte ci penso
<pepigno> altra domanda... date assistenza ad installazioni su macchine virtuali o devo andare in chart
<pepigno> "chat
<jester-> pepigno: va bene qui, c'è poco traffico
<pepigno> ok, volevo provare la 11.04 prima con VirtualBox ma non mi fa usare Unity perchè giustamente vuole l' accellerazione hardware, ho usato la beta2. domanda è possibile far girare Unity in una macchina virtuale?
<jester-> pepigno: se hai il 3d sul sistema basta che abiliti il 3d anche in vbox
<jester-> nel setup della macchina virtuale
<pepigno> jester-:  io l'ho impostato
<pepigno> ho 1gb di ram nella scheda video, è un' ATI purtroppo
<pepigno> ci riprovo
<jester-> pepigno: hai installato le guest?
<jester-> senza mica va
<pepigno> jester-:  azz vero... hai ragione... non suo  virtualbox da un po..., ci riprovo grazie
<jester-> pepigno: vbox4?
<jester-> se 3 non va il 3d
<pepigno> si 4.06, su windows 7
<jester-> segui il file .run che ti mosrta
<jester-> sudo sh fike.run
<pepigno> jester-:  ho avviato Ubutu, in basso ho Dispositivi->Installa Guest Additions... , clicco e mi compare un cd-rom montato in scrivania
<pepigno> dentro non vedo nessun file .run,
<jester-> pepigno: copia il .run nella home e eseguilo con sudo sh
<jester-> pepigno: ma la macchina è linux i winzoz
<pepigno> è su winzoz
<jester-> pepigno: su winzoz con installato linux in vbox?
<pepigno> si
<pepigno> volevo solo guardarlo un po sul portatile
<jester-> menu macchina-->installa guest
<jester-> ti monta il cd virtuale con dentro dei files
<jester-> c'è un .run
<pepigno> ma con Ubuntu in esecuzione giusto
<jester-> pepigno: certo che si
<jester-> pepigno: ogni macchina metti le sue guest
<pepigno> ok non ho nessun  fikle .run
<pepigno> metto un' immagine su pastebin
<pepigno> non ricordo il servizio image paste
<jester-> 1imagebin
<jester-> !imagebin
<ubot-it> Vuoi mostrarci una schermata del tuo problema? Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<pepigno> 1imagebin
<pepigno> ops
<pepigno> http://imagebin.org/150623
<pepigno> come vedi non c'è nessun file .run
<jester-> pepigno: strana la cosa
<pepigno> giò
<pepigno> vabe lo installo veramente
<jester-> pepigno: con ubuntu virtuale dal menu macchina
<jester-> prova d ali
<freefly> Ciao è possibile aggiornare l'immagine che ho scaricato per i test attraverso zsync per ottenere il rilascio di oggi? Mi sapreste dire qual'è il link?
<GNAM> E' USCITA?
<pepigno> http://imagebin.org/150624
<Carlin0> anche io unity non sono ancora riuscito a vederlo ne su vbox ne da live cd su macchina reale
<pepigno> jester-:  non importa non uso mai Ubuntu virtualizzato ma lo uso di default almeno qui a casa
<Carlin0> pepigno, menu dispositivi l'ultima voce in basso
<devis_> ciao
<pepigno> si Carlin0 mi monta quel cd e non c'è nessun  file run
<pepigno> provo a googlare
<devis_> qualcuno sa come risolvere il problema di un microfono esterno che non funziona?
<jester-> devis_: attaccato alla piastra?
<ginosal> ciao ragazzi...ma è normale che le comunicazioni coi repo di natty siano così lente oggi?
<devis_> in che senso?
<devis_> jester_:in che senso?
<pepigno> ma ora tento di aggiornare la 10.10 anche se preferivo un' installazione pulita
<Carlin0> ginosal, è intasato il server.... normale tutti scaricano
<jester-> devis_: mic esterno da webcam o attaccato al pc
<devis_> jester_:al pc
<ginosal> grazie Carlin0... comunque oggi ho imparato: niente fretta per l'avanzamento
<devis_> jester_:ho provato a vedere molte guide ma niente,ma provato su windows e funziona, distro 10.04
<pepigno> oppure potrei provare un torrent via web
<Carlin0> devis_, prova a installare pavucontrol che ti permette di selezionare le porte in entrata , io sul portatile ho risolto con questo
<devis_> carlino_: ho provato anche quello ma niente
<jester-> pepigno: http://imagebin.org/150627
<pepigno> jester-:  è possibile che sia un file nascosto
<pepigno> hai visto la mia immagine
<devis_> qualche altro suggerimento?
<pepigno> cmq risolto jester-  sto usando un torrent ma via web
<pepigno> ho aggirato il blocco della connessione, ora scarico molto velocemente
<devis_> accetto qualsiasi cosa per farlo funzionare,altrimenti per sentire mia sorella che è in cina devo ogni volta riavviare in windows
<paolinux> ciao
<Carlin0> devis_, immagino tu abbia controllato i volumi su alsamixer
<pepigno> jester-:  posso consigliare il sito del torrent via web? o non si può fare?
<jester-> pepigno: certo che si
<devis_> Carlin0_: si controllati e anche abassato il destro e viceversa
<devis_> avete mai provato jdownloader?
<pepigno> allora io ho usato questo http://www.torrific.com/home/  e ho copiato il link ufficiale al torrent di Ubuntui
<pepigno> sto scaricando a 150-200kb/s
<pepigno> ma con un' adsl più veloce si scarica meglio
<luigi> ho scaricato la 11
<luigi> la masterizzo
<luigi> mi chiede se come dati o come immagine
<luigi> che faccio?
<enzotib> immagine
<jester-> luigi: devi scriver l'immagine non copiarla
<luigi> quindi apro brasero e..
<devis_> Carlin0_: con pavucontrol mi da solo monitor,hardware,ma niente selezione di schede
<pepigno> jester-:  installando da cd la 11.04 avendo un' ATI da 1 gb di ram Unity dovrebbe girare no?
<devis_> Carlin0_: o di altri ingressi
<devis_> Carlin0_: nella versione 9.10 di ubuntu mi ricordo che c'era la configurazione con molti ingressi ora nella 10.04 solo audio interno
<jester-> pepigno: se la ati va in 3d si
<pepigno> ok
<devis_> altre idee per micrifono esterno non funzionante?
<Carlin0> devis_, io pavucontrol lo vedo così http://img88.imageshack.us/img88/1452/pavucontrol.png ed ho la 10.04 come te ...
<devis_> con ubuntu 10.04
<jester-> devis_: hai settato il canale ingresso in preerenze audio?
<devis_> Carlin0:_ io non lo vedo così pavucontrol non ho la possibilità di scegliere il microfono
<luigi> sempre per l'immagine di ubuntu 11
<devis_> Carlin0:_ praticamente dove c'è scritto "port" non ho nulla
<luigi> edesso mi chiede se file o contenuti?
<devis_> jester_: mi da solo audio interno analog stereo
<Carlin0> devis_,  ma in basso hai "Mostra → uttti " ?
<devis_> jester_: e il buffer è spento sempre
<Carlin0> tutti*
<glpiana> ola
<devis_> Carlin0_: si tutti è selezionato
<devis_> Carlin0:_ li ho provati tutti
<devis_> devo avere un problema di configurazione
<glpiana> devis_, dalle preferenze audio scegli la porta corretta (sempre che tu abbia più di un ingresso9?
<devis_> glpiana_:no ho solo analog stereo interno e su hardware analog stereo duplex
<glpiana> devis_, su ingresso intendo
<devis_> glpiana_: audio interno analog stereo e basta
<glpiana> devis_, non hai una voce "connettore"?
<devis_> glpiana_: eh no!
<glpiana> devis_, ok. digita aplay -l      e metti su pastebin
<glpiana> !paste | devis_
<ubot-it> devis_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<devis_> glpiana_:http://paste.ubuntu.com/600336/
<glpiana> devis_, solo quello?
<devis_> si
<glpiana> devis_, che pc è?
<devis_> glpiana_: è un cabinet
<glpiana> devis_, incolla qui lspci | grep -i audio
<devis_> glpiana_: 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset High Definition Audio (rev 05)
<glpiana> devis_, su che versione sei?
<devis_> glpiana_: ubuntu 10.04
<glpiana> devis_, un secondo
<devis_> ok
<glpiana> devis_, metti su pastebin: apt-cache search linux-backports-modules
<devis_> glpiana_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/600342/
<glpiana> devis_, dammi un uname -a    di conferma
<devis_> glpiana_: Linux devis-desktop 2.6.32-32-generic-pae #62-Ubuntu SMP Wed Apr 20 22:10:33 UTC 2011 i686 GNU/Linux
<glpiana> devis_, usi il kernel pae perchè hai più di 3 gighi di ram?
<Steeler> kernel fault check
<devis_> si
<glpiana> devis_, ok, poi al massimo prova anche col kernel generic normale e vedi se lì il mic va
<glpiana> devis_, intanto installiamo questo:
<Steeler> kernel fault check ahahaha
<devis_> glpiana_: non so se sia la risposta esatta ma ha fatto tutto da solo il kernel
<glpiana> devis_, suo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-alsa-2.6.32-32-generic-pae
<Steeler> devis_, scusa ma io stavo prendendo in giro windows.
<glpiana> devis_, sì sì lo so :)
<glpiana> !chat | Steeler
<ubot-it> Steeler: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<devis_> glpiana_: ok fatto
<glpiana> devis_, prova a riavviare
<devis_> Steeler_: ok
<devis_> ok a dopo
<nonmivieneinment> salve
<nonmivieneinment> ho un problema con natty
<nonmivieneinment> qualcuno può darmi una mano?
<glpiana> nonmivieneinment, spiega, chi sa ti aiuta
<nonmivieneinment> ok, beh
<nonmivieneinment> installando i codec per gli mp3 da banshee per qualche strano motivo si sono rimossi un bel po' di pacchetti, tra cui banshee stesso e empathy, e fin qui vabbè
<nonmivieneinment> li ho reinstallati tutti tranne empathy, che visto questo messaggio ha molta voglia di scherzare
<nonmivieneinment> E: Il pacchetto "empathy" non ha candidati da installare
<glpiana> nonmivieneinment, strano perchè è in main empathy
<glpiana> nonmivieneinment, in un terminale scrivi: apt-cache search empathy
<nonmivieneinment> eh, lo so
<devis> glpiana_: ti devono fare un monumento
<glpiana> !paste | nonmivieneinment
<ubot-it> nonmivieneinment: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<devis> glpiana_: funziona ora
<glpiana> devis, han funzionato i backports?
<glpiana> devis, me lo segno allora ;)
<devis> grazie mille
<nonmivieneinment> glpiana:  me lo trova, ora ho dato un apt-get update e mi è uscita una cosa diversa
<glpiana> nonmivieneinment, oki, era il passaggio successivo. che ti esce? metti su pastebin
<nonmivieneinment> http://paste.ubuntu.com/600344/
<glpiana> nonmivieneinment, dai sto comando: apt-cache policy empathy
<eddigei> ma perke dist-upgrade mi dice che nn ci sono aggiornamenti
<eddigei> e invece update-manager mi dice che c'è un aggiornamento di versione?
<nonmivieneinment> http://paste.ubuntu.com/600346/
<nonmivieneinment> il risultato
<jester-> eddigei: dist-upgrade non centra con l'avanzamento
<glpiana> eddigei, beh, son due cosa diverse
<eddigei> ah
<glpiana> nonmivieneinment, ora dammi: dpkg -l | grep empathy
<eddigei> e coem faccio a fare l'avanzamento da riga?
<glpiana> eddigei, sudo do-release-upgrade
<eddigei> grazie
<nonmivieneinment> http://paste.ubuntu.com/600348/
<glpiana> nonmivieneinment, sudo apt-get remove --purge empathy-common
<nonmivieneinment> dandolo e reinstallandolo, sembra andare tutto bene, grazie
<nonmivieneinment> ma come è possibile che ci fosse una versione più recente?
<glpiana> nonmivieneinment, boh, ma c'era quel pacco che bloccava
<nonmivieneinment> capisco, grazie di nuovo
<nonmivieneinment> immagino sia il fatto che ho cambiato mirror, quello di default era lentissimo
<nonmivieneinment> ma mi sembra un po' strano..
<glpiana> nonmivieneinment, non è improbabile
<glpiana> oggi è uscita e oggi i server son sotto carico e magari si stanno aggiornando
<devis> glpiana_: devo andare ora e grazie ancora.  :)
<nonmivieneinment> effettivamente..l'uniico mistero è perché si sia disinstallato da solo coi codec, ma ora che il problema è risolto
<glpiana> ciao devis :)
<nonmivieneinment> ti ringrazio di nuovo pe rla disponibilità
<devis> glpiana_: ciaoo
<glpiana> nonmivieneinment, :)
<euthymos> salve a tutti, ho visto la nuova pulsantiera a sinistra in ubuntu 11.04 e mi piace
<euthymos> solo la vorrei come un dock
<euthymos> in basso, che non scompare mai
<euthymos> alla OSX
<euthymos> come si fa?
<FloodBotIt1> euthymos: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<glpiana> euthymos, non si può al momento a quanto leggo
<glpiana> euthymos, cioè, si può non si può sostarla
<glpiana> *spostarla
<euthymos> ho capito. Peccato, mi piace l'idea ma a sinistra mi sta sulle scatole. Se dev'essere un dock, che dock sia, a sinistra che scompare quando mandi una finestra a tutto schermo lo trovo insensato
<Scall> euthymos: comunque esitono molti programmi che forniscono una dock, ad esempio docky, cairo-dock, ed altri. Puoi scaricarli dall'Ubuntu Software Center.
<euthymos> Scall: ah ottimo. E come 'uccido' quella barra a sx?
<glpiana> euthymos, puoi sempre usare gnome normale
<glpiana> auscegli al login
<euthymos> glpiana: ok :)
<glpiana> *scegli al login
<euthymos> grazie mille!
<glpiana> euthymos, ubuntu clasico, con o senza effetti (compiz)
<glpiana> euthymos, spe
<glpiana> euthymos, l'interfaccia sul subito è un po' diversa, c'è il global menu
<glpiana> euthymos, ma è una applet del pannello superiore
<euthymos> glpiana a me la nuova idea grafica piace, è molto usabile, è anche accattivante ecc.. Solo odio la barra a sinistra. La vorrei sotto, sempre presente, ridimensionabile. Insomma il dock di OSX
<euthymos> oppure niente
<glpiana> euthymos, segui il consiglio di Scall e usi gnome normale. te lo adatti secondo i tuoi gusti
<euthymos> ok :)
<glpiana> :)
<Lorthirk> chiedo scusa, solo io ho problemi con do-release-upgrade?
<Lorthirk> ottengo parecchi "impossibile connettersi"
<glpiana> Lorthirk, prova a cambiare server da software-properties-gtk
<jester-> i server sono sovraccrichi
<glpiana> è una giornataccia
<pepigno> scaricato Ubuntu :) torrent via web
<Lorthirk> si immaginavo
<Lorthirk> provo a risabilitare i server italiani vediamo che succede
<Lorthirk> *disabilitare
<cybersid67> ciao gente
<cybersid67> un bel source.list per kubuntu 11.04? :)
<glpiana> cybersid67, non va bene quello normale?
<jester-> cybersid67: quello di serie + backports, partenrs abilitati
<cybersid67> beh
<cybersid67> avendo io installato kubuntu, perche' preferisco KDE a Gnome ...
<jester-> max aggiungi i medibuntu, tutto il resto è ot
<glpiana> cybersid67, che c'entra il de con i repository? per gnome e kde son gli stessi
<cybersid67> Io ho trovato un source.list nel sito ufficiale
<cybersid67> ma non riesce a scaricare alcuni pacchetti
<cybersid67> Il dubbio sul perche' lo ho...
<cybersid67> :)
<glpiana> cybersid67, i server sono un po' intasati e magari anche in aggiornamento
<glpiana> cybersid67, prova a cambiare server da software-properties-gtk
<cybersid67> Si beh, ovvio che gnome e kde vengono gestiti dagli stessi repository, altrimenti non si spiegherebbe come mai entrambe i due gestori finestre si trovano ... :)
<frenzarectah> salve
<frenzarectah> avrei bisogno di aiuto con ubuntu 10.10 qualcuno può aiutarmi=
<frenzarectah> ?
<MatteoR> !qualcuno | frenzarectah
<ubot-it> frenzarectah: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<MatteoR> frenzarectah: Dai dì pure
<cristian__> seraù
<frenzarectah> ok,allora ho un acer aspire one
<frenzarectah> con ubuntu 10.10 installato,e ho notato che spesso con alcune applicazioni le finestre assumono un fastidioso effetto altalena ad ogni click del mouse che non mi permettono di gestire comodamente il programma
<frenzarectah> non so da cosa possa dipendere,ho installato compizconfig,ma il problema c'era gia da prima quindi escludo che dipenda da questo
<MatteoR> frenzarectah: Disattiva compiz
<K99Brain> frenzarectah, sistema > preferenze > aspetto > effetti
<K99Brain> frenzarectah, metti nessuno
<cybersid67> buon ubuntu 11.04 a tutti ! :)
<frenzarectah> ok ora provo
<frenzarectah> dovrebbe essere tutto ok...ma adesso alcune finestre hanno i tasti inferiori nascosti e non riesco a cliccare su ok e annulla :/
<K99Brain> spostale...
<enrylinux> ho scaricato ubuntu 11.04 e messa con unetbootin su usb ma non riesco a fare partire la iso
<frenzarectah> e non ci riesco
<frenzarectah> è un netbook quindi gli spazi sono ristretti
<frenzarectah> esempio con amule la finestra opzioni non ha il tasto ingrandisci nè riduci a icona :\
<K99Brain> frenzarectah, pigia alt e poi col mouse puoi trascinare la finestra pigiandoci ovunque
<frenzarectah> ok :) non la sapevo questa
<frenzarectah> senti K99Brain ma c'è possibilità di ridurre un pò la risoluzione così da avere tutto in schermata?
<K99Brain> di aumentarla, casomai
<K99Brain> dipende dalla tua scheda video e dal driver che usi
<K99Brain> cosi di primo acchito non saprei
<K99Brain> ma i netbook sono un po' limitati da questo punto di vista
<frenzarectah> eh già
<frenzarectah> c'è una sezione dove impostare la risoluzione?
<frenzarectah> così vedo almeno se mi permette di farlo
<K99Brain> frenzarectah, sistema > preferenze > monitor
<enrylinux> parte unetbootin e poi mi si ferma cosa potrebbe essere dovrei cambiare iso
<frenzarectah> ok scusami non l'avevo proprio visto
<enrylinux> forse è un problema di kernel?
<frenzarectah> no effettivamente è la piu alta
<frenzarectah> quindi da quanto ho capito è impossibile avere gli effetti senza il problema delle finestre altalenanti
<frenzarectah> peccato :(
<K99Brain> frenzarectah, forse è un particolare effetto che ti dà problemi e basta disabilitare quello
<K99Brain> frenzarectah, potresti fare delle prove
<K99Brain> comunque è un problema legato agli effetti
<arone> sera a tutti
<MatteoR> ciao arone
<arone> installando macubuntu e altri pacchetti simili all'avvio ora mi carica la schermata, è tutto nero
<arone> è come se caricasse tutto anche perchè se ad esempio premo il tasto win+e vedo che si allineano le 4 scrivanie
<arone> come posso ripristinarlo?
<tanino> buonasera
<tanino> mi chiedevo : se ho già installato ubuntu 11.04 beta 2 si poù aggiornare alla versione definitiva o devo reinstallare tutto?
<arone> ?
<MatteoR> arone: mi pare che c'era uno script nell'archivio di macbuntu per disinstallare
<attempt> tanino sudo apt-get dist-upgrade. se lo fai dopodomani e' meglio di oggi.
<MatteoR> tanino: Quoto. Tutti i server sono intasati al massimo
<arone> devo avviare in modalità provvisoria
<arone> ?
<MatteoR> arone: Ti consiglio di fare tutto con il terminale
<tanino> si tutto intasato, grazie per la stringa
<arone> se le faccio non supporto di rete non mi si connette perchè i tentativi li fa su eth0
<arone> e io mi connetto con key
<MatteoR> arone: prova in modalità sicura, o prova ad entrare con un guest o simile
<tanino> attempt, mi dice : Lettura elenco dei pacchetti... Fatto
<tanino> Generazione albero delle dipendenze
<tanino> Lettura informazioni sullo stato... Fatto
<tanino> Calcolo dell'aggiornamento... Eseguito
<tanino> 0 aggiornati, 0 installati, 0 da rimuovere e 0 non aggiornati.
<FloodBotIt1> tanino: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<attempt> tanino hai la definitiva non hai piu' la beta.
<tanino> infatti
<attempt> devi aver aggiornato appena uscita o subito prima
<MatteoR> tanino: Bastano gli aggiornamenti
<tanino> ancora una cosa, adesso che è definitiva gli effetti compiz vanno bene o con natty va tutto in tilt?
<arone> in modalità sicura come faccio?
<arone> all'avvio ho solo 4-5 versioni con le relative modalità provvisorie
<MatteoR> arone: Non essendo software supportato, non so aiutarti
<MatteoR> arone: Hai già provato a rifare il login=
<MatteoR> ?
<arone> si ma mi da un errore tipo di sicurezza cpu
<arone> ora non ricordo di preciso
<Fire^fox> in ssh
<arone> ho provato a dare ripristina pacchetti danneggiati ma ninete
<Tux2> Ho provato più volte ad aggiornare dalla 10.10 alla 11.04, ma ottengo il seguente messaggio: http://imagebin.org/150667 Qual è il motivo? E' perchè tutti stanno scaricando e i server ne risentono?
<Tux2> ok, mi hanno detto che è per questo
<arone> come procedo?
<MatteoR> arone: Puoi dirmi che tipo di errore ti dice di preciso? Così è troppo vago
<Sonic86> salve ho un problema con vuze quando lo avvio non mi si apre... prima andava benissimo adesso non va +
<attempt> Sonic86 avvialo da terminale che vedi che errori ti da'.
<attempt> ops
<vale> ciao, ho un problema con l'avanzamento di versione
<vale> ad un certo punto si interrompe e mi da il seguente messaggio
<vale> http://pastebin.com/CpX1Scju
<Steeler> vale, fai backup, formatta e istalla normalmente.
<vale> uffa -.-
<vale> non sono il primo a cui capita, vero?
<Fire^fox> vale, troppe cose diverse
<Fire^fox> vale, formatta e riparti
<vale> ah, troppi errori
<vale> uff, volevo evitare, se possibile...
<Fire^fox> vale, anche io ma e' meglio formattare
<Fire^fox> vale, ci vuole un paio d'ore  rimettere tutto come prima
<vale> lo so lo so, è solo seccante
<enzotib> in realtà l'errore è sempre lo stesso
<attempt> vale pare che non trovi i server liberi
<vale> mh
<enzotib> vale: ma in rete ci vai?
<vale> ah -.-
<vale> enzotib, intendi on line? lo sono in questo momento :P
<vale> e gli aggiornamenti li fa senza problemi
<attempt> se trovi i server non devi reinstallare. ho han problemi i server e aspetti un'altro momento oppure proprio non sei online con quel pc.
<attempt> o*
<enzotib> vale: ping -c3 it.archive.ubuntu.com
<enzotib> oddio, a me neanche risponde, ma l'apt-get update va
<vale> enzotib, http://pastebin.com/DVT4ffQ1 il ping va a buon fine
<enzotib> vale: allora riprova
<enzotib> l'aggiornamento, non il ping
<vale> ok
<vale> si, l'avevo capito XD
<vale> aspettiamo un po' e vi dico
<attempt> prima o poi agganci i server. ora son tutti a scaricare. sono intasati.
<luigi> io ho installato 11
<vale> ah, dici che è solo un problema di traffico?
<vale> luigi, tramite gestore aggiornamenti?
<vale> mi da un messaggio
<vale> Sono state disabilitate alcune voci di terze parti nel file «sources.list». È possibile abilitarle di nuovo dopo l'avanzamento di versione con lo strumento «software-properties» o con il gestore di pacchetti.
<luigi> no no ho scaricatoe..masterizzato il cd
<vale> ah ok
<attempt> va bene cosi' vale.
<enzotib> vale: è normale, i ppa vengono diabilitati
<vale> perfect
<vale> intanto, se permettete, mi scasso un po' con un videogioco che non nomino :P
<luigi> se qualcuno  vuole l'11 con torrent volentieri...cos+ imparo ad usare torrrent
<vale> scarica ad una velocità imbarazzante...
<attempt> vale lo devi lasciare fare. se hai delle limitazioni toglile. tipo si spenge o si iberna dopo tot che non digiti....
<attempt> deve finire.
<vale> perfect
<vale> no, già tolte, le odio
<vale> grazie!
<jester-> vale: a quanto scarica
<vale> per ora 40 kb/s
<vale> no
<vale> kB/s
<vale> scusa
<FloodBotIt1> vale: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<vale> ho una normale adsl telecom 7 mega
<jester-> vale: sono i server instasati
<vale> sperando che non si interrompa di nuovo
<vale> se dovesse succedere, scarico il cd e formatto
<jester-> vale: ma va
<vale> dici che ora dovrebbe andare?
<jester-> vale fino a che non installa i pacchetti il sistema rimane intatto, riavvii e rucuperi con apt-get update e poi apt-get dist-upgrade
<jester-> ormai il sources list lo ha cambiato
<jester-> a mano si faceva semplicemente cosi
<vale> quindi dici di insistere finchè non riesco
<jester-> vale: se proprio non va spegni e domani fai un apdate e un dist-ugrade da treminale con sudo
<jester-> non perdi nulla di quanto installato
<jester-> alla fine dai sudo apt-get autoremove
<vale> ah ok
<jester-> che pulisce e via
<vale> no, perchè sarebbe alquanto seccante
<vale> perfect, me lo segno
<jester-> in pratica la gui uptate-mamanger fanno gli stessi passaggi e sempre apt e dpkg usano
<vale> si, solo che uno è da gui e l'altro da terminale
<attempt> cambia niente.
<jester-> il sourcess.list lo si cambiava cosi
<attempt> se visualizzi quando installa vedi i comandi che usa. apt e dpkg.
<Fire^fox> jester-, boia era un pezzo che non ci venivo qui, ma ribadisco dopo qualche anno di esperienza, ci vuole la tua pazienza
<jester-> sed 's/maverick/natty/g' /etc/apt/sources.list > /etc/apt/sources.list.new
<jester-> Fire^fox: dopo un po rincoglionisci e vai per riflesso condizionato
<Fire^fox> jester-, hahha ma poi alla fine ti tocca prenderti delle pasticche x elefanti o no ?
<jester-> Fire^fox: ma va, il callo è duro
<vale> aggio capito
<vale> grazie mille per la spiegazione :D
<vale> mi sento molto nubbio...
<Fire^fox> jester-, bon x te
<Fire^fox> jester-, hai visto le quicklist che ho fatto ?
<jester-> nu
<jester-> vale: prova dare sudo sed 's/natty/bellagnocca/g' /etc/apt/sources.list > /etc/apt/sources.list.new e poi a vedere cosa che c'è in /etc/apt/sources.list.new
<lupin> ciao
<vale> niente, stesso errore
<Fire^fox> vale che c'e
<vale> riproverò domani
<vale> si è di nuovo interrotto con lo stesso errore
<noisex> download o avanzamento?
<attempt> vale prossima volta aspetti una settimana almeno.
<attempt> l'ultima volta che l'ho fatto ci ha messo piu' di 28 ore. non conviene adesso.
<vale> noisex, avanzamento
<vale> eh mi sa di si Xd
<vale> sto cavolo
<noisex> vale, io provo da oggi pomeriggio, sia avanzamento che download a un certo punto si fermano
<noisex> sono entrato per vedere se era un problema soltanto mio, ma vedo che non è così :)
<vale> auguri
<Fire^fox> normale
<Fire^fox> e' uscito oggi
<noisex> infatti, domani ci riusciremo sicuramente
<noisex> buonanotte a tutti
<Guest40694> ragazzi dopo aggiornamento riavvio il pc e mi trovo black screen
<Guest40694> ora sono entrato in modalita minima grafica
<Guest40694> consigli?
<pas> salve sono appena passato alla 11.04 e non mi riconosce il wi-fi ... nella istallazione lui mi ha messo come driver broad com
<pas> ma non và ... che faccio disistallo il driver braodcom?
<pas> non c'è nessuno oggi?
<pas> giorno del rilascio?
<Lorthirk> beh è anche mezzanotte passata, qualcuno probabilmente è già a dormire :)
<Lorthirk> comunque purtroppo non posso aiutarti sto ancora aggiornando
<pas> :-)
<pas> prima funzionavano con 10.10
<pas> ora no
<Lorthirk> e non finirà prima di un'ora... se ne parlerà domattina per me temo
<pas> io ho preferito fare un istallazione pulita
<Fire^fox> pas:problema comune
<pas> :-)
<pas> però era dalla 9.10 che non mi dava problemi con il wi-fi
<Fire^fox> pas:nulla di che
<pas> sia con la 10.04 e 10.10 riconosciuto al volo
<Fire^fox> pas, sudo apt-get install bcmwl-kernel-source
<pas> per fare?
<Fire^fox> pas, This package contains Broadcom 802.11 Linux STA wireless driver
<Fire^fox> for use with Broadcom's BCM4311-, BCM4312-, BCM4313-, BCM4321-,
<Fire^fox> BCM4322-, BCM43224-, and BCM43225-, BCM43227- and BCM43228-based
<Fire^fox> hardware.
<FloodBotIt1> Fire^fox: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<pas> c'è l'ho questo ma non và
<pas> Fire^fox questo non funziona
<Fire^fox> hai aggiunto i driver proprietari?
<pas> cioè
<Fire^fox> lancia driver aggiuntivi
<pas> si sono attivi
<Fire^fox> ti dice che i driver broadcom sono attivi ?
<pas> si
<Fire^fox> sei sicuroi che il wifi non sia spento dal bottone ?
<pas> non ha mai funzionato il bottone quì
<Fire^fox> iwconfig che dice
<tanino> #irc.darksin.net
<pas> no wireless extension
<tanino> !list
<ubot-it> questo non è un canale per scaricare o di condivisione di contenuti
<ivan_> van
<ivan_> ragazzi chi mi aiuto,non mi fa l'upgrade alla 11.04
<Fire^fox> formatta
<Lorthirk> ...molto windowesca come soluzione :D
<ivan_> mi aiutate??????
<Fire^fox> cambiano troppe cose a questo giro merita
<Fire^fox> e poi oggio e' il primo giorno,come fai a fare l'upgrade,sara' intasato da morire
<Lorthirk> mah, non mi pare comunque una ragione onestamente
<Lorthirk> si, che è intasato lo confermo
<Lorthirk> dalle 21 che aggiorno (e avevo iniziato a provare alle 15) e ancora sta facendo
<Fire^fox> Lorthirk, raccontami se finisce,funza 1 su 10
<Lorthirk> vedremo Fire^fox io ci provo
<Lorthirk> poi se davvero va male formatto, tanto la home ha la sua partizione
<Fire^fox> Lorthirk, fai bene
<Fire^fox> bravo
<Fire^fox> o altrimenti clonezilla
<pas> ivan_ non fare l'upgrade ma fai un nuova istallazione
<pas> cmq io ho visto la nuova grafica e devo dire
<pas> che l'ho tolta dopo diciamo 15 secondi?
<Lorthirk> secondo me comunque si sono resi conto di aver osato troppo a sto giro
<Lorthirk> se non sbaglio ho già letto che alla 11.10 gnome3 ci sarà
<Fire^fox> ma no
<Fire^fox> io non direi
<pas> mmm io usavo già una dock ... ma in basso
<pas> poi la trovo molto scomoda per i menù
<pas> tipo quelli di amministrazione ... mi ricorda un pò come
<pas> windows 7 il pannello di controllo che per trovare una cosa ci metti una vita
<pas> vabbè
<pas> io ora torno su windows che
<pas> mi metto a giocare a wow
<fleurtherock> ma come si scarica la iso di natty
<fleurtherock> ?
<Bartoloni> io l'ho recuperata via torrent
<vale>  fleurtherock http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download provato da qui?
<fleurtherock> mi apre questa pagina http://ubuntu.ictvalleumbra.it//natty/ubuntu-11.04-desktop-amd64.iso
<fleurtherock> e non parte nessun download
<vale> LOL
<Claudinux> fleurtherock, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/NattyNarwhalTorrent
<fleurtherock> Claudinux, non voglio scaricarlo dal torrent
<fleurtherock> per tanto faccio l'avanzamento del sistema , ma io preferisco la ISO
<vale> uhm
<vale> non sp
<Claudinux> fleurtherock, e la cosa migliore, soprattutto nei primi giorni
<vale> non saprei
<Bartoloni> claudinux: concordo
<yvesBsAs> Claudinux, ha ragione, in più più gente scarica con torrent e più fonti avete a disposizione, alla fine va più veloce che da server
<fleurtherock> vabbèp la scaricherò nei prox giorni
<peppeuz> buonasera! problema: ho appena installato Ubuntu sul mio nuovo notebook (ho messo il nuovissimo Natty) ma ho un problema: non appena utilizzo la batteria del portatile piuttosto che la carica, il pc si freeza completamente
<Claudinux> fleurtherock, non ho capito, vuoi fare un avanzamento di versione o installare da zero?
<peppeuz> all'inizio lo avevo attribuito alla 11.04 ma facendo una ricerca sul web ho visto che è un problema relativamente noto e anche vecchio
<peppeuz> solo che non ho trovato soluzioni: qualcuno sa dirmi qualcosa?
<fleurtherock> preferisco installare da zero, ma in alternativa mi adatto all'avanzamento
<Claudinux> fleurtherock, se devi installare da zero, qual'è il problema a scaricare via torrent?
<yvesBsAs> peppeuz, disattiva la gestione energia (risparmio) quando è a batteria
<fleurtherock> si non è molti veloce
<Bartoloni> fleurtherock : da torrent oggi l'ho scaricata in 10 min
#ubuntu-it 2011-04-29
<Claudinux> fleurtherock, secondo me se provi a scaricarlo oggi potresti sorprenderti di quanto sia veloce
<fleurtherock> io invece ora mi da 2 ore
<Bartoloni> ??
<peppeuz> yvesBsAs:  provo subito :)
<Claudinux> fleurtherock, sai come funziona il peer-to-peer?
<fleurtherock> ovvero che devo fare per avere + prestazioni con transmission?
<yvesBsAs> fleurtherock, aspettare ci siano molti che scaricano
<Claudinux> comunque fleurtherock se davvero ritieni che scaricare la iso non utilizzando il peer-to-peer la pagina è questa http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download
<fleurtherock> lo so ma non funziona
<fleurtherock> per lo meno non riesco a scaricare
<fleurtherock> cmq vi saluto che sono stanco
<fleurtherock> a presto cia
<fleurtherock> a presto ciao
<frigOvuotO> ciao
<frigOvuotO> mi si chiede di aggiornare alla ver. 11 ....che faccio?
<Carlin0> pensaci
<Carlin0> pare abbia ancora qualche problemino , io aspetterei
<yvesBsAs> Carlin0, quanto sei ottimista :XD
<Carlin0> lol
<Carlin0> a leggere di la vengono i brividi
<frigOvuotO> ok non avanzo
<frigOvuotO> grazie
<Carlin0> frigOvuotO, aspetta informati leggi...
<frigOvuotO> si ok ma gli aggiornamenti posso farli comunque o se li faccio diventa la 11?
<Carlin0> no una cosa sono gli aggiornamenti un'altra e la'vanzamento di sistema
<frigOvuotO> a ok
<frigOvuotO> e senti tu conosci tilimi?
<Carlin0> no
<frigOvuotO> è una chat carino non c'è per linus
<luigi> buon giorno, ho installato kubuntu su di un vecchio notebook acer, ma lo schermo e' piu' piccolo delle reali dimensioni del monitor, ovvero non si adatta al monitor, dalle impostazioni la risoluzione massima e' 800x600, come posso risolvere, grazie
<Shin3> \o
<stevr1it> caio, ho provato a cambiare la passwrod dell'utente ( la directory è criptata) sia da root che da utente - terminale con passwd ma quando riavvio non va, non mi legge la directory della home, cosa posso fare?
<Baio> salve a tutti
<Baio> che palle nn riesco a far partire RIFT con ubuntu
<Baio> nessuno riesce ad aiutarmi??
<glpiana> ola
<link1> buongiorno a tutti
<link1> cercasi anima pia che mi spieghi come backuppare l'intero mysql (tutti i db) prima di un format
<link1> se reinstallo segando solo la partizione root, la scrivania mi rimane?
<glpiana> link1, se hai la home separata sì
<glpiana> ma ti conviene sempre fare un backup
<glpiana> link1, ma perchè reinstallare?
<link1> ottimo... grazie mille!
<link1> perchè ho fatto aggiornamenti su aggiornamenti... volevo fare una reinstallazione pulita di natty
<link1> dici che è inutile?
<glpiana> link1, se hai il cd di natty ora puoi fare l'aggiornamento da lì e ti pulisce il sistema dai pacchetti non ufficiali
<glpiana> a fronte della reinstallazione enso vagla la pena di provare
<glpiana> *penso
<link1> reboot con il cd inserito e trovo la voce "aggiorna"?
<link1> l'ho appena masterizzato...
<glpiana> link1, la trovi una volta avviato il processo di installazione. se trovo uno screenshot ti mostro
<glpiana> !tinyurl
<ubot-it> Per creare un URL di lunghezza ridotta è consigliabile usare il servizio http://tinyurl.com/
<glpiana> link1, http://tinyurl.com/6zcayn4
<link1> glpiana, grazie mille
<OverMe> oh hi
<bossa> buongiorno a tutt
<bossa> problema con l'aggiornamento di kubuntu
<glpiana> bossa, spiega
<bossa> al riavvio non funzionano piu tastiera e mouse...morti
<bossa> ora sono su altro computer
<glpiana> bossa, anche avviando in recovery mode?
<bossa> io molto ignorante...come faccio?
<glpiana> bossa, visualizzi il menu di scelta del sistema operativo all'avvio?
<bossa> in pratica accendo e tutto bene finchè arriva alla mascherina del login
<glpiana> bossa, visualizzi il menu di scelta del sistema operativo all'avvio?
<glpiana> sì [] no [] forse []
<bossa> scusa ma non capisco...
<bossa> quale sarebbe il menu di scelta...
<glpiana> bossa, riprovo in altro modo: hai solo ubuntu installato su quel pc?
<bossa> solo kubuntu
<bossa> 10.10
<glpiana> bossa, ok, quindi non lo visualizzi. avvia il pc e dopo le scritte del bios premi e mantieni premuto il tasto shift
<bossa> ora lo faccio, un attimo di pazienza
<glpiana> bossa, in questo modo visualizzi un menu: scegli la seconda voce
<bossa> ok ora lo faccio, il menu è apparso
<glpiana> bossa, bien, scegli la seocnda voce che tra parentesi ha recovery mode o ripristino
<bossa> fatto e viene fuori altra mascherina con varie opzioni, l aprima è resume: ripristina l'avvio normale
<bossa> clicco la prima?
<glpiana> bossa, no no
<bossa> ok
<glpiana> scendi con la freccia così intanto mi dici se la tastiera va
<glpiana> l'ultima voce è root
<bossa> ok un secondo
<bossa> si va ultima voce root
<glpiana> bossa, premi invio e ti ritrovi il prompt #
<bossa> ok lo faccio subito
<bossa> fatto
<glpiana> bossa, a questo punto scrivi: dpkg --configure -a
<glpiana> bossa, ripsetta i trattini mi raccomando
<bossa> ripsetta??
<bossa> ah pardon...rispetta :)
<glpiana> bossa, scusa: ripsetta
<bossa> ora faccio
<glpiana> ecco ancora -.-
<glpiana> rispetta!!!!! eddai che ce l'ho fatta :D
<bossa> fatto
<bossa> sta lavorando...
<glpiana> bossa, ok
<glpiana> lascia che finisca e se non hai errori digita: reboot            e fagli fare un avvio normale
<falange> vorrei installare 11.04 piallando tutto perchè ho solo una partizione e contestualemente alla nuova installazione vorrei creare 2 partizioni per non incappare nello stesso problema fra 6 mesi, esiste una guida passo passo?
<glpiana> falange, ti fai un backup dei dati e fai il partizionamento manuale (poi ti do la guida) oppure tieni il disco così e provi da cd l'upgrade sul sistema attuale
<glpiana> !partizionamento | falange
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'partizionamento'
<glpiana> -.-
<glpiana> !gparted | falange
<ubot-it> falange: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/PartizionamentoManuale
<bossa> glpiana sta configurando un sacco di roba
<glpiana> bossa, probabile ci sia stato qualche problema durante l'aggiornamento
<bossa> sicuro ;)
<bossa> glpiana: si sono verificati errori nell'elaborazione...e sotto una lista di cose...
<bossa> che faccio?
<bossa> glpiana faccio reboot?
<glpiana> bossa, un secondo
<bossa> ok
<glpiana> bossa, scusami. se hai errori scrivi di nuovo: dpkg --configure -a
<falange> glpiana, grazie ma se faccio l'upgrade da cd non riesco a creare la partizione, giusto?
<glpiana> falange, giusto. era solo un'altra opzione
<bossa> glpiana ora faccio
<bossa> glpiana fatto e in una frazione di secondo ha ripetuto la stessa cosa, con stesso risultato e stessi errori
<glpiana> bossa, ok, scrivi: apt-get -f install
<bossa> ok faccio
<bossa> glpiana mi dice i seguenti pacchetti hanno dipendenze non soddisfatte e poi lista dei pacchetti e sotto E: Errore, pkgProblemResolver:: ha generato delle interruzioni. Quest p
<bossa> otrebbe essere provocato da pacchetti bloccati
<glpiana> bossa, allora fai così: scrivi exit e premi invio così torni al menu
<bossa> e poi ancora E: Impossibile correggere le dipendenze
<glpiana> bossa, e scegli netroot al posto di root
<bossa> ok faccio
<bossa> fatto
<attempt> giorno a tutti
<bossa> glpiana fatto
<glpiana> bossa, scrivi: apt-get update
<bossa> glpiana ok faccio
<bossa> glpiana fatto senza errori
<glpiana> bossa, ora scrivi: apt-get dist-upgrade
<glpiana> bossa, vediamo se si schioda
<bossa> ok
<bossa> dipendenze non trovate riprovare con -f
<glpiana> bossa, apt-get -f install
<bossa> ok
<bossa> glpiana stesso risultato di prima....pacchetti con dipendenze non soddisfatte ecc
<glpiana> bossa, su che pacchetti?
<bossa> c'è una lista un po lunghina...se devo ricopiarli tutti ci metto mezz'ora....
<glpiana> bossa, no no, lascia. fammi pensare
<glpiana> bossa, tu che aggiornamento stavi facendo?
<bossa> ok tranquillo...per una volta ho tempo...e grazie già da ora per l'aiuto eh!
<bossa> allora...ho fatto l'aggiornamento di sistema
<glpiana> bossa, aggiornamento nomrale o avanzamento di versione
<glpiana> ?
<bossa> ma contemporaneamente da kpackagekit quello che arriva di solito
<bossa> l'aggiornamento di versione si è fermato e ho continuato quello normale
<bossa> poi al riavvio il problema
<glpiana> bossa, ok. io devo assentarmi un attimo. tu prova un riavvio normale intanto per vedere se il mouse va
<bossa> scrivo reboot? quando torni??
<bossa> non mollarmi eh! :)
<glpiana> bossa, 20 minuti più o meno
<bossa> ok ti aspetto
<bossa> faccio reboot e se riesco ad entrare faccio login ok?
<massimo18> Buon Giorno
<bossa> glpiana macchè...tastiera e mouse ancora bloccati
<attempt> bossa sono a filo?
<attempt> sono wifi?
<bossa> a filo
<bossa> tutto attaccato correttamente
<attempt> prova ad entrare con il kernel recovery e linea internet. hai l'opzione. shell con internet.
<bossa> anche perchè un attimo prima tutto funzionava...e in modalità recovery la tastiera va
<bossa> l'abbiamo fatto con glpiana, ma non si riesce ancora a mettere a posto il problema
<attempt> appunto vai di recovery. sudo dpkg --configure -a , sudo apt-get update, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade.
<bossa> tutto già fatto...
<attempt> mmh.
<attempt> mi verrebbe in mente di creargli uno xorg da recovery.
<bossa> aaaah boh io proprio ci capisco una cippa...sono nelle vostre mani :)
<fabini84> è successo anche a voi, che l'attivazione del desktop cubico mandi all'altro mondo unity?
<attempt> no e' che ci vuole un po' tanto vale aspettare glpian
<bossa> ok aspetto
<luigi> per conoscere il mio hardvare cosa devo digitare sul terminale?
<filo1234> sudo lshw
<luigi> grazie fabini84
<glpiana> bossa, eccomi. leggo che ancora non vanno. rientra in recovery come hai fatto prima
<glpiana> bossa, scegli netroot
<bossa> riciao...spetta che riaccendo e metto in netroot
<bossa> un attimo
<bossa> glpiana ok sono in netroot
<glpiana> bossa, hai messo dei repository esterni per installare software?
<bossa> mmmm non ricordo ma mi pare di no...pero non posso giurarci
<glpiana> bossa, scrivi: dhclient
<bossa> glpiana fatto
<glpiana> bossa, ora scrivi: ping -c3 www.google.it           e dimmi se pinga
<bossa> mi pare di si...non so come si capisca ma dice 3 pacchetti inviati e 3 ricevut
<fabri> ciao a tutti... eccomi a rompere i maroni dopo l'installazione di natty... =)
<glpiana> bossa, 3 packets transmitted, 3 received, 0% packet loss   <--- tipo così?
<fabri> dove diavolo è finita l'icona di skype? :(
<bossa> glpiana si, cosi
<glpiana> fabri, devi metterla in whitelist se sei su unity
<fabri> no, sono su gnome classico
<glpiana> fabri, allora controlla di avere l'area di notifica
<glpiana> fabri, sempre che tu ti riferisca all'icona di skype una volta avviato
<glpiana> bossa, sudo apt-get clean
<glpiana> bossa, anche senza sudo
<fabri> si glpiana , ce l'area ce l'ho perché vedo sia dropbox che xchat
<bossa> glpiana fatto
<glpiana> fabri, allora dovrebbe apparire. non capisco perchè non lo faccia. che versione di skype è?
<fabri> 2.2
<glpiana> bossa, ora riproviamo: apt-get dist-upgrade
<bossa> glpiana incrocio le dita e procedo :)
<bossa> glpiana niente...come prima: dipendenze non trovate, riprovare usando -f
<glpiana> bossa, riproviamo apt-get -f install
<glpiana> fabri, non so proprio dirti. vedo se trovo qualcosa al riguardo
<glpiana> fabri, controlla una cosa: non è che vedi un puntino in corrispondenza delle icone della tray?
<bossa> glpiana stesso risultato di prima...
<glpiana> bossa, vediamo di vedere che succede. se riusciamo a installare pastebinit
<glpiana> bossa, apt-get install pastebinit
<bossa> glpiana faccio subito
<fabri> no glpiana
<fabri> ma non ti preoccupare
<fabri> adesso cercherò di abituarmi a unity
<fabri> :D
<glpiana> fabri, non è affatto male :)
<bossa> glpiana dipendenze non soddisfatte. Provare apt-get install -f senza pacchetti (o specificare una soluzione)
<fabri> eh boh... non mi ha mai convinto... poi sono stato folgorato sulla via di chakra ultimamente ;)
<fabri> glpiana,
<glpiana> bossa, dpkg -l | grep pastebin
<bossa> glpiana fatto
<glpiana> bossa, ha elencato qualcosa?
<bossa> nisba
<bossa> ma spetta
<bossa> dopo dpkg è - elle o - i maiuscola?
<glpiana> bossa, elle
<bossa> allora ho fatto giusto
<glpiana> bossa, hai un livecd?
<bossa> eh no...
<glpiana> e puoi procurartene uno?
<bossa> beh si ma non subito.,..
<glpiana> bossa, ascolta, quando visualizzi il menu per la scelta iniziale, dove hai scelto recovery, vedi altre voci?
<bossa> si
<bossa> ora non le ricordo ma ce ne sono altre
<glpiana> bossa, quindi vedi kernel meno recenti?
<bossa> si mi pare
<glpiana> bossa, oki, prova a sceglierne uno, non in recovery e vedi se il mouse va
<glpiana> bossa, anzi
<bossa> dimmi
<glpiana> se non hai ancora riavviato facciamo un'altra prova
<bossa> facciamola
<glpiana> mettiamo che il tuo utente si chiami bossa
<bossa> infatti
<glpiana> bossa, scrivi: su bossa
<glpiana> e metti la password
<bossa> ok
<glpiana> il # dovrebbe diventare un $
<bossa> è diventato /root $ ma senza scrivere la password
<glpiana> bossa, scrivi: whoami
<glpiana> bossa, se da bossa è corretto
<bossa> glpiana fatto e dice solo bossa
<glpiana> bossa, oki, scrivi: startx
<saintsatan> ciao a tutti
<bossa> glpiana si sta riavviando pare
<bossa> glpiana sono entrato ma non va il mouse
<glpiana> bossa, oki, dammi un po' please
<bossa> glpiana va bene :)
<filo1234> bossa: che pc hai?
<bossa> dell fisso vecchiotto..
<rick1> ciao. vorrei avviare il super grub2 disk da usb pen, ma con unetbootin non funziona, qualche indicazione? grazie
<filo1234> scheda madre? bossa
<filo1234> bossa: intanto prova  a dare sudo modprobe psmouse e controlla se funzia il mouse
<bossa> nessuna idea della scheda madre
<bossa> filo1234 ora dovrei riavviare un'altra volta quindi?
<filo1234> no
<filo1234> ah spe sei uscito da startx?
<bossa> si
<bossa> e cmq prima il mouse andava
<bossa> prima vuol dire un'ora fa...
<filo1234> bossa: allora se hai un kernel precedente prova ad avviare con quello
<bossa> è quello che mi diceva glpiana...poi mi ha detto di aspettare un attimo...
<bossa> aspetto...:)
<filo1234> ah ok
<rick1> no solutions?
<rick1> ok bye bye
<glpiana> bossa, prova un altro kernel come dicevamo
<paolinux> ciao
<bossa> glpiana ok pero devo spegnere e riaccdendere manualmente....un po brutale no?
<glpiana> bossa, no, spe.ctrl+alt+canc vedi se lo prende
<glpiana> bossa, altriemtni premi solo una volta il tasto di spegnimento e dovrebbe procedere da sè
<bossa> provo
<bossa> glpiana merda ora non mi da precendenti kernel ma:
<bossa> linux previous version
<bossa> e altre robe
<bossa> memory test
<glpiana> bossa, linux previous versions
<bossa> ok
<glpiana> e lì avrai un elenco di kernel
<bossa> glpiana ok ora ci sono i kernel precedenti
<glpiana> bossa, provane uno
<bossa> seleziono il primo subito dopo il piu recente, non in recovery, giusto?
<glpiana> bossa, sì, scegline uno che no sia recovery. segna quale provi
<bossa> 2.6.35-25
<glpiana> bossa, intanto dimmi, prima ha funzionato crtl+alt+canc?
<bossa> nein
<bossa> glpiana no...
<glpiana> ok, sta caricando ora?
<bossa> si sono entrato nella mascherina del login...non va mouse né tastiera
<bossa> pfffffffff
<glpiana> bossa, tatso di spegnimento come prima e al riavvio scegli un altro kernel
<bossa> 2.6.35-23 generic
<bossa> stesso risultato...già spento di nuovo il computer, riprovo con tutti i kernel?
<glpiana> bossa, sì, se hai un 2.6.32 magari prova prima con quello
<bossa> ok provo
<bossa> 2.6.32-25 generic...in corso controllo unita disco
<glpiana> bossa, ci metterà del tempo
<bossa> aaaaaaaaargh...stesso risultato: sono nel login e non vanno tastiera né mouse
<glpiana> bossa, riavvia in recovery
<bossa> del 32-25?
<glpiana> bossa, a questo punto direi che è indefferente. meglio con il più recente
<fabini84> c'è modo di mettere fissa la dock di unity?
<glpiana> bossa, mouse e tastiera sono ps/2 o usb?
<glpiana> fabini84, installa cccsm
<glpiana> !ccsm | fabini84
<ubot-it> fabini84: Per abilitare effetti visivi aggiuntivi personalizzabili in Ubuntu: installa 'compizconfig-settings-manager' o 'simple-ccsm'. Dopo l'installazione apparirà la relativa icona in Sistema Preferenze - Vedi anche !compiz - Aiuto in #compiz-fusion
<glpiana> fabini84, poi vai nel plugin unity e configuri
<bossa> glpiana che pero mi pare abbiamo già provato...cmq procedo...non sono usb
<bossa> glpiana ok cisono...netroot?
<glpiana> bossa, sì
<glpiana> scrivi: lsmod | grep mouse
<bossa> ps mouse 59033 0
<glpiana> bossa, il modulo è caricato -.-
<glpiana> bossa, hai modo di fare una foto allo schermo?
<glpiana> se hai modo, dai sudo apt-get dist-upgrade e poi fai la foto
<glpiana> !image | bossa
<ubot-it> bossa: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<bossa> eh ma come faccio dall'altro computer?
<bossa> scusa non capisco
<bossa> scrivo !image | bossa
<glpiana> bossa, hai una fotocamera digitale?
<bossa> si sul telefonino
<bossa> un po un traffico ma si puo fare....
<glpiana> bossa, e puoi trasferire poi l'immagine sul pc con cui stiamo parlando?
<glpiana> bossa, l'altra via è il livecd
<glpiana> bossa, il problema è che se non vediamo l'errore che da non sappiamo come intervenire
<bossa> ora provo con la foto....ci vorrà un attimo...dimmi giusto che foto vuoi? dello schermo come è ora?=
<glpiana> bossa, no,
<bossa> glpiana quindi foto di che?
<bossa> il monitor è un princeton, se puo servire...
<filo1234> 11:29 < glpiana> bossa, hai modo di fare una foto allo schermo?
<filo1234> 11:30 < glpiana> se hai modo, dai sudo apt-get dist-upgrade e poi fai la foto
<bossa> oops
<bossa> :)
<bossa> scusate ora faccio
<antonio_> ciao
<antonio_> ubuntu 11.04 orologio ultima cifra spezzata, non si legge
<antonio_> con gnome
<glpiana> antonio_, che applet indicatore stai usando?
<antonio_> completo
<glpiana> antonio_, hai provato a cmabiare le impostazioni di visualizzazione dell'ora?
<antonio_> no
<glpiana> antonio_, prova e vedi se si schioda
<antonio_> apposto grazie risolto
<antonio_> un altra cosa
<antonio_> per fare l'accesso all'avvio in automatico
<antonio_> con unity funzionava , ora con gnome non va
<glpiana> antonio_, controlla in finestra di accesso
<antonio_> gia fatto ma non va
<antonio_> mi chiede sempre password all'avvio
<glpiana> antonio_, hai mica usato qualche tool per modificare gdm?
<antonio_> è spuntata l'opzione accedere automaticamente  ma chiede lo stesso la psw
<antonio_> non ho nessun tool
<antonio_> ho messo 11.04 da poco
<antonio_> ho solo fatto il passaggio unity-gnome
<glpiana> antonio_, non è un normale comportamento. a meno che non riesca in effetti ad aprire la sessione e quindi torna al login
<glpiana> antonio_, tu ora usi ubuntu classico o ubuntu classico senza effetti?
<antonio_> ubuntu classico
<glpiana> antonio_,aspetta
<antonio_> ok
<glpiana> antonio_, tu hai riavviato il pc per dire che non entra in automatico?
<antonio_> certo
<bossa> glpiana ci sono
<bossa> http://imagebin.org/150764
<glpiana> antonio_, oki, esci, scegli ubuntu classico senza effetti e rientra. poi riavvia e vedi se entra da solo
<antonio_> prima con unity era in automatico, ora son passato a gnome e non va
<glpiana> antonio_, poi torna a riferire
<antonio_> e poi rimango senza effetti?
<bossa> glpiana fa un po schifo l afoto, spero riesci a capire...
<antonio_> intanto provo
<glpiana> antonio_, io starei cercando di capire dove sta il problema
<glpiana> penso che 5 minuti senza effetti non siano la morte
<glpiana> bossa, si capisce.
<glpiana> !info python
<ubot-it> python (source: python-defaults): interactive high-level object-oriented language (default version). In component main, is important. Version 2.6.6-2ubuntu2 (maverick), package size 168 kB, installed size 752 kB
<glpiana> bossa, hai dei repository esterni seocndo me
<bossa> eh puo darsi...pero giuro che non ricordo...sul computer dove sto scrivedo di sicuro si, sull'altro non ricordo...
<glpiana> bossa, prova a scirvere: cat /etc/apt/sources.list | grep ppa
<bossa> mi dice ppa comando non trovato
<glpiana> bossa, scrivi tutto il comando  please
<bossa> ho scritto esattamente ciò che mi hai dato...
<bossa> cat /etc ecceterea
<glpiana> bossa, niente scusa. mi ha ingannato il bot :) tu sei a natty (o meglio volevi arrivare a natty)
<bossa> ehehehe
<bossa>  E CE LA FARÒ
<bossa> :)
<glpiana> bossa, rimane solo una cosa papabile
<glpiana> bossa, il livecd
<bossa> quindi mi scarico la versione nuova di kubuntu la masterizzo e...poi?
<glpiana> bossa, poi avvi con quello e ti colleghi qui
<bossa> ok
<bossa> ci sei fra un'oretta?
<bossa> ora provo a masterizzare con sto cesso di laptop
<antonio_> glpiana risolto, erano i secondi d'attesa li ho eliminati grazie
<bossa> e se funziona arrivo già verso la una e mezza ok?
<glpiana> antonio_, ok
<glpiana> bossa, oki
<antonio_> comunque unity non lo trovo pratico, meglio gnome
<bossa> glpiana solo una cosa ancora, per non fare casini
<bossa> quando metto il cd di installazione devo scegliere "try kubuntu" giusto?
<glpiana> antonio_, pensavo la stessa cosa. ora dopo due settimane di utilizzo ho cambiato decisamente opinione al riguardo
<glpiana> bossa, sì
<antonio_> e ti trovi bene?
<bossa> glpiana ok perfetto anche se ora non trovo da scaricare kubuntu!
<glpiana> !release | bossa
<ubot-it> bossa: puoi scaricare le iso ufficiali da qui: http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<bossa> dove cacchio l'han messo? su ubuntu.it non è cosi automatico trovarlo
<bossa> ora guardo
<glpiana> antonio_, sì, molto. però per scambiare opinioni vieni su #ubuntu-it-chat
<antonio_> ok
<bossa> ok grazie glpiana sta scaricando
<bossa> ci sentiamo alla una e mezza
<bossa> grazie per ora ciao ciao
<glpiana> ciao bossa
<stevr1it> ho aggiornato al nuovo 11.04 e non si riavvia, ne cambia sessione, ne si spegne, arriva a chiedermi di framre i programmi attivi, ( in pratica nessuno) e poi resta li... avete suggerimenti?
<stevr1it> ps sia con gnome che unity
<glpiana> stevr1it, apri un temrinale e scrivi: sudo halt
<stevr1it> ok
<stevr1it> e poi?
<glpiana> lol
<stevr1it> glpiana, capito, questo lo ferma, ma devo sempre fare così?
<glpiana> stevr1it, no, prova a spegnerlo dal menu
<glpiana> stevr1it, se ancora non va dai nel temrinale: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<stevr1it> ok
<stevr1it> poi ho un altro probrlmeino
<stevr1it> ho la home criptata, e non riesco a cambiare la passwrod all'utente perhcè non mi cambia quella della parte criptata
<glpiana> stevr1it, non so aiutarti
<stevr1it> posso eliminare la criptatura?
<stevr1it> infine dopo l'aggiornamento firefox 4 non mi fa più funzionare le frecce per passare da una pagina all'altra, ho provato anche in modalità pulita, senza nulla, ma nulla, le frecce sono bloccate, hai qualche idea?
<glpiana> stevr1it, come usavi le frecce per cambiare pagina?
<stevr1it> quelle in alto a sinistra, se paro una ricerca di google, e clicck su un link mi apre la pagina, non posso più tornare alla ricerca di google
<stevr1it> apro
<stevr1it> invece prima con le frecce tornavo indietro
<glpiana> stevr1it, dovrbebero andare senza problemi. qui funzionano. prova aresettare firefox rinominando .mozilla
<stevr1it> ok provo grazie
<stevr1it> si va c'è un modo per importare tutti bookmark e applet che avevo? basta copiarle una per una dentro?
<glpiana> stevr1it, i bookmark sono in places.sqlite
<esulu> salve a tutti
<esulu> ho un problema abbastanza grave
<esulu> ieri notte ho provato a fare aggiornamento del sistema
<esulu> alla nuova versione di ubuntu
<esulu> il problema è che non mi va bene
<esulu> mi ralenta tutto e non mi piace
<esulu> come faccio a ritornare indietro
<esulu> ?
<filo1234> non puoi
<Damaskinos> salve ragazzi ho lasciato il pc acceso questa notte per fare l'avanzamneto di versione e questa mattina c'era lo schermo nero e non si riprendeva
<Damaskinos> ho riavviato il pc e adesso linux non parte come posso sistemare la cosa?
<mettao87> ciao a tutti, ho un problema con l'avvio di windows 7 dopo l'installazione di ubuntu.. all'avvio ho il grub che vede sia ubuntu che windows. ubuntu funziona tranquillamente. se lancio windows invece ho schermata nera con trattino bianco lampeggiante in alto a sinistra. sapete che puo' essere? grazie.
<dersew> salve
<dersew> ragazzi, avrei un problemino..ho installato ubuntu 11.04 tolto unity e installato gnome 3, tutto liscio..tt ok, ma nn riesco a trovare le sessioni di esecuzione automatica per i programmi, sapete aiutarmi?
<glpiana> dersew, non c'è supporto su gnome3 qui
<dersew> è un'opzione di gnome 3? credevo onestamente fosse del sistema e nn di gnome..
<glpiana> dersew, allora genericamente l'autoesecuzione è in .config/autostart
<massimo18> Buon Giorno
<dersew> glpiana, sulla home suppongo..
<glpiana> dersew, sì, nella home
<dersew> glpiana, si, dentro la cartella autostart ho trovato awn.desktop ke è l'unico che parte in automatico
<dersew> suppongo basti fare u n copia incolla cambiando i parametri a sto punto
<glpiana> dersew, copiati lì i .desktop delle applicazioni che vuoi avviare
<dersew> ok, grazie mille glpiana! :)
<glpiana> mettao87, prova a dare nel terminale: sudo update-grub     e vedi se la situazione migliora
<mettao87> glpiana: ok, provo..
<bossa> glpiana riciao, masterizzato live cd ora provo sull'altro computer a rientrare in chat
<bossa> a dopo
<snake_> salve a tutti
<snake_> ragazzi ho assolutamente bisogno del vostro help....l hd dove al suo interno è praticamente salvata tutta la mia vita (documenti,fatture,banca,la musica di una vita e via dicendo) il tutto racchiuso in 54 gb di ricordi...come faccio a recuperare almeno i dati?non posso assolutissimamente perderli.vi pago eh!! :-)
<glpiana> snake_, spiega che è successo magari. se no van bene anche risposte tipo: accendi il pc e leggi i dati
<massimo18> eh
<mettao87> glpiana: aggiornando il grub non mi trova piu' windows..
<mettao87> glpiana: mi sa che e' successo qualcosa nel boot di win
<glpiana> mettao87, nel temrinale scrivi: sudo fdisk -l
<glpiana> !paste | mettao87
<ubot-it> mettao87: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<snake_> glpiana , semplicemente ieri ho montato l hd e ho fatto il resize...l ho lasciato lavorare e sono andato a letto,stamattina controllo e vado che ancora lavorava.ho annullato l operazione..e mo mi ritrovo in queste condizioni.
<massimo18> -.-
<glpiana> snake_, ah ecco. e immagino che ora non si faccia montare
<snake_> si
<glpiana> snake_, come ti è venuta l'idea di annullare un ridimensionamento di un disco con sopra dati importanti?
<mettao87> glpiana: sono su un altro pc, non riesco a fare il paste bin... comunque la configurazione e': sda1 100mb win7 sda2 200gb ntfs sda3 500 sda4 una logica che si divide in sda5 sda6 per swap e ubuntu
<snake_> cacchio in 14 ore era sempre uguale
<glpiana> mettao87, prova a dare: sudo mount /dev/sda2 /mnt
<snake_> non faceva niente
<mettao87> glpiana: me la monta, e vedo i files di win
<glpiana> mettao87, vabbè, almeno quelli ci sono. spiegami perchè non puoi fare pastebin
<glpiana> snake_, non son pratico di recupero dati ma c'è photorec
<mettao87> glpiana: collego il pc a internet e lo faccio.
<glpiana> ok
<glpiana> snake_, disco ntfs?
<snake_> fat
<glpiana> snake_, fat da 54 giga?
<glpiana> stichez
<D4V|DE> sto virtualizzando il natty e nonostante aggiorno tutto non c'è unity.. niente effetti grafici... devo proprio installarlo su hd per poter avere tutto più chiaro?
<glpiana> snake_, hai porvato anche da windows?
<snake_> glpiana si
<glpiana> D4V|DE, con cosa la virtualizzi?
<snake_> non ho windows
<snake_> non esiste a casa mia windows
<glpiana> snake_, prova photorec. altro non so dirti
<D4V|DE> glpiana,  virtualbox OSE
<mettao87> glpiana: http://pastebin.com/QMbdvGNe
<snake_> glpiana , grazie ora vedo
<glpiana> D4V|DE, la ose no so se lo fa, ma quella di oracle, 4.0.6, te lo permette. dopo aver installato le guest addition
<glpiana> mettao87, scusa ma questo  è il canale di supporto di ubuntu non di debian
<D4V|DE> le guest addition non so installarle su ubuntu guest ricordo erano facilmente installabili su win
<glpiana> mettao87, dai /j #debian-it
<glpiana> D4V|DE, non è complesso da fare. lo facciamo insieme?
<D4V|DE> ok glpiana
<seed_> ciao a tutti
<seed_> un problemone urgente
<seed_> visto che per lavoro
<glpiana> D4V|DE, intanto vai qui http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads e scarica la versione adatta al tuo sistema
<mettao87> glpiana: credo che il mio problema sia indipendente da ubuntu e debian..
<glpiana> mettao87, sì, ciò non toglie che esula dagli argomenti di questo canale
<glpiana> !chat | mettao87 prova di là se vuoi
<ubot-it> mettao87 prova di là se vuoi: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<seed_> ci sono cose strane stamani, la lingua del sistema non è più italiano, nonostante selezionato ed installato, poi sono scomparsi i file dalla scrivania
<glpiana> seed_, ok, ma in seguito a cosa?
<massimo18> seed_, e naturalmente tu non hai fatto nulla
<mettao87> glpiana: si ok, ciao grazie!.
<glpiana> si è offeso?
<massimo18> chi?
<seed_> nulla, aggiornamenti eseguiti (utlimi) riavvaito il pc e la luìingua non è italiano
<glpiana> seed_, apri un terminale e scrivi: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<glpiana> massimo18, quello che chiedeva qui per un problema di windows e debian
<bossa> glpiana
<massimo18> non saprei glpiana
<glpiana> bossa, \O/
<bossa> non mi funziona manco il ced
<bossa> cd
<glpiana> bossa, il mouse e la tastiera dici?
<bossa> ora ti scrivo tutto quello che mi dice:
<bossa> no proprio non riesco ad entrare nel cd masterizzato per far partire live cd o installazione
<bossa> spetta
<massimo18> ?
<seed_> è impossibile, anche i caratteri non corrispondono
<glpiana> bossa, beh qeullo devi farlo da bios
<seed_> al posto delle lettere compaiono simboli
<glpiana> seed_, avrai la tastiera con altra mappatura
<D4V|DE> glpiana, ho scaricato l'addon per virtualbox adesso?
<glpiana> seed_, comincia con andare su sistema preferenze tastiera e metti layout italiano
<bossa> (initramfs) stdin: I/O error
<seed_> ma non ho toccato nulla, poi fino ad ora andava
<glpiana> D4V|DE, no, devi scaricare proprio vbox, non lsolo l'addon
<massimo18> -.-
<glpiana> *solo
<seed_> ok, vedo
<glpiana> bossa, e quando ti da sto messaggio?
<bossa> mount: mouunting /dev/loop0 on //filesystem.squashfs failed: No such device
<bossa> Can not mount /dev/loop0 (/cdrom/casper/filesystem.squashfs) on //filesystem.squashfs
<D4V|DE> glpiana,  da quella pagina che mi hai linkato ho scaricato il vbox o l'addon?
<glpiana> D4V|DE, da quella che ti ho  linkato hai preso vbox
<massimo18> bossa, ma devi mettere come periferica di boot il cd da bios e poi con il cd inserito aqccendi la macchina e viaq
<bossa> glpiana: messo cd, avviato computer, mi fa scegliere la lingua e poi sta roba qua...
<massimo18> cd farlocco
<glpiana> D4V|DE, all'addon ci pensiamo dopo. comincia a installare vbox che hai scaricato. se da conflitto con l'altro, leva l'altro e poi metti questo
<bossa> cd appena fatto con brasero...diceva che andava bene....
<D4V|DE> glpiana,  ok
<bossa> mi sa che è il computer che fa schifo e non legge il cd...
<glpiana> bossa, sa anche a me di cd "farlocco". o magari la iso aveva problemi
<bossa> spengo tutto e riprovo
<bossa> cosi brutal
<bossa> echissene
<massimo18> ?
<glpiana> bossa, ctrl+alt+canc
<bossa> wow stavolta ha funzionato
<bossa> si riavvia...
<massimo18> bossa, riscaricati la iso masterizzala su ub cd a bassa velocità e poi prova
<bossa> scolta
<massimo18> *un
<bossa> ora mi viene fujori kubuntu ecc come quando parti con l'installazione
<bossa> quindi il cd lo vede fin qui...
<bossa> scelgo la lkingua
<massimo18> -.-
<bossa> ecco
<bossa> avvia kubuntu
<bossa> o controlla difetti sul disco?
<glpiana> bossa, se vuoi fargli controllare il cd fai pure
<snake_> glpiana , stò copiando i file...speriamo bene....grazie grazie......grazie infinitamente!!dimmi dove vuoi andare a cana..che chiamo e prenoto!!e pago io  ovviamente :-)
<D4V|DE> glpiana, se disinstallo l'attuale vbox per installare questo perderò tutte le macchine virtuali che avevo creato?
<bossa> glpiana serve?
<glpiana> snake_, lol
<glpiana> D4V|DE, assolutamente no
<D4V|DE> ok
<glpiana> bossa, non cambia la realtà delle cose. ma magari ti dice che è ciccato
<bossa> eh bon io gli ho detto di controllare...ora vediamo...
<bossa> cmq masterizzato a 7x...non mi sembra troppo in fretta no?
<massimo18> si è troppo
<bossa> ah....
<glpiana> bossa, purtroppo può esserlo
<bossa> a quanto quindi?
<bossa> 3x?
<massimo18> di solito io metto un 2x
<glpiana> non lo so, non ho mai masterizzato a velocità bassa
<bossa> ok riprovo intanto che controlla questo
<glpiana> bossa, frena
<bossa> freno
<glpiana> bossa, prima di masterizzare ed eventualemtne sprecare un altro cd
<bossa> dimmi tutto
<glpiana> bossa, controlla md5sum della iso
<glpiana> !md5 | bossa
<ubot-it> bossa: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<bossa> uh??
<glpiana> bossa, leggi la guida :)
<bossa> ok
<massimo18> lol
<glpiana> bossa, serve per vedere che la iso sia scaricata bene
<bossa> ok leggo la guida
<glpiana> bossa, che se è scaricata male hai voglia  amasterizzarla, sarà sempre fatta male
<bossa> la directory sarebbe la cartella?
<bossa> con sta mania dell'inglese a tutti i costi...
<glpiana> bossa, concettualmente no ma praticamente sì
<bossa> nsomma...cd e la cartella dove l'immagine iso giusto?
<glpiana> bossa, sì
<D4V|DE> glpiana, fatto ho installato il nuovo vbox adesso?
<glpiana> D4V|DE, ok, ora mettiamo l'add on che tanto prima o poi si deve fare
<glpiana> D4V|DE, http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/4.0.6/VirtualBoxSDK-4.0.6-71344.zip
<glpiana> D4V|DE, se ci clicchi sopra una volta scaricato dovrebbe aprirtelo direttamente con virtualbox
<glpiana> D4V|DE, se lo fa e l'installazione va a buon fine ok, altrimenti dimmelo che lo sgrido
<D4V|DE> glpiana,  devo metterlo nel desktop dell'ubuntu guest? o lo devo montare come disco sul vbox?
<glpiana> D4V|DE, devi cliccare due volte sul file e basta
<D4V|DE> ok
<glpiana> D4V|DE, dopo averlo slavato da qualche parte ovviamente :)
<D4V|DE> glpiana,  mi si apre il file zippato e dentro ci sta una cartella "sdk"
<D4V|DE> devo estrarre tutto ed installare?
<glpiana> D4V|DE, niente, chiudi. arpi virtualbox
<glpiana> *apri
<bossa> glpiana fatto come mi hai detto ma nella pagina per conf
<glpiana> D4V|DE, file -> impostazioni -> estensioni
<D4V|DE> glpiana, e ci inserisco il file zip che ho scaricato?
<bossa> per confrontare la stringa che mi ha dato...non c'è come termine di comparazione kubuntu desktop i386
<glpiana> D4V|DE, e glielo fai aprire, sì
<D4V|DE> ok
<glpiana> bossa, l'hai presa dal link che ti ho indicato io prima?
<glpiana> !release | bossa questo?
<ubot-it> bossa questo?: puoi scaricare le iso ufficiali da qui: http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<bossa> si si
<bossa> si da li
<glpiana> bossa, 11.04?
<bossa> eeesatto :)
<glpiana> bossa, 6226d0ae7ab35df955f1c07df285232f *kubuntu-11.04-desktop-i386.iso
<bossa> kubuntu-11.04-desktop-i386.iso
<bossa> 6226d0ae7ab35df955f1c07df285232f  kubuntu-11.04-desktop-i386.iso
<D4V|DE> glpiana,  non mi fa selezionare il pacchetto di estensione.. ho provato a scompattare la cartella sdk ma è uguale...
<bossa> giusto quindi....
<glpiana> bossa, sembra uguale
<glpiana> D4V|DE, spe che vedo
<glpiana> http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/4.0.6/Oracle_VM_VirtualBox_Extension_Pack-4.0.6-71344.vbox-extpack D4V|DE è che son pirla io -.-
<glpiana> D4V|DE, ti ho copiato il link sbagliato :D
<bossa> (pero in questo pagina https://hel6p.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes non si trova kubuntu desktop i386...)
<bossa> boh vabbè cmq dovrebbe essere giusto...quindi rimasterizzo con velocità 2x
<glpiana> bossa, prova
<D4V|DE> glpiana,  :°°°D
<seed_> ok, dato il comando ma non succede nulla
<seed_> tutto come prima
<Panaclerio> non riesco a passare alla "nuova" ubuntu, mi dice impossibile fare il fect...
<glpiana> seed_, dai: sudo apt-get update
<D4V|DE> glpiana,  ok extension pack installata adesso?
<glpiana> Panaclerio, avrai il soucres list con repository esterni
<glpiana> Panaclerio, vai su software-properties-gtk e rpendi una schermata della seconda scheda
<esulu> glpiana: hai un attimo di tempo
<glpiana> !image | Panaclerio
<esulu> ?
<ubot-it> Panaclerio: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<glpiana> esulu, tu chiedi, chi sa ti aiuta
<esulu> allora ieri notte ho provato ad aggiornare
<esulu> ubuntu
<seed_> fatto
<glpiana> seed_, tutto liscio?
<seed_> si aggiornato le liste, ma tutto come prima
<glpiana> seed_, ora: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<esulu> ma il problema è che non mi piacela nuova versione e vorrei ritornare indetro c'eè un modo
<esulu> ?
<glpiana> esulu, vuoi usare gnome invece di unity?
<perrottino> ragazzi problema avanzamento 11.04 non ho più il pannello e non ho più la barra alle finestre come faccio?
<D4V|DE> glpiana, installato tutto adesso dovrebbe andare?
<glpiana> D4V|DE, no, aspetta. ora avvia la tua macchina virtuale in cui già avevi installato natty
<seed_> non fa unna il dist upgrade
<glpiana> D4V|DE, quando è accesa e hai loggato dimmelo
<seed_> *nulla
<glpiana> seed_, dice tutto 0 ?
<seed_> non aggiorna perchè già aggiornato
<D4V|DE> ok
<glpiana> perrottino, che pannello e che barra?
<pasquale> ieri si è aperta una finestra automatica dove mi diceva se volevo fare il dowgrade alla versione 11 natty e qualcosa io ho dato il consenso a scaricato qualcosa ed è finita li ma non è successo niente di nuovo???
<glpiana> seed_, oki, riavvia il pc
<glpiana> pasquale, come niente di nuovo? avrà ben aggiornato tutti i pacchetti. o no?
<seed_> mi dice che un file non è aggiornato, docky
<D4V|DE> glpiana,  ok accesa e sono loggato
<perrottino> glpiana, il pannello quello che appare sempre sulla scrivania "i pannelli" e la barra di ogni finestra che ho aperto non è mai uscito
<pasquale> si è aperta una barra tipo che scaricava ed è finita li
<glpiana> !paste | seed_
<ubot-it> seed_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<glpiana> pasquale, mmm... non mi cnvinvi. in un terminale scrivi: uname -a
<seed_> cosa ci inserisco?
<glpiana> D4V|DE, sulla barra della macchina virtuale scegli Dispositivi -> installa guest addition
<glpiana> <seed_> mi dice che un file non è aggiornato, docky <--- questo. volgio vedere il messaggio del temrinale
<glpiana> !image | perrottino
<ubot-it> perrottino: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<pasquale> pasquale@pasquale-desktop:~$ uname -a
<pasquale> Linux pasquale-desktop 2.6.35-28-generic #50-Ubuntu SMP Fri Mar 18 19:00:26 UTC 2011 i686 GNU/Linux
<pasquale> ??
<D4V|DE> glpiana, fatto.. mi propone di installare vado?
<glpiana> pasquale, non hai aggiornato effettivamente a quanto vedo
<glpiana> pasquale, scrivi sudo apt-get update in un terminale e copia tutto quello che esce su pastebin
<glpiana> !paste | pasquale
<ubot-it> pasquale: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<glpiana> D4V|DE, sì prova, non so se lo fa al volo
<pasquale> non so perche io ho dato il consenso a scaricato un po ed è finita li che devo fare??
<perrottino> non vorrei dire stupidaggini glpiana ma se mettiamo il defalut di tema e tutto si sistema http://imagebin.org/150768
<glpiana> perrottino, prova a fare logout, poi selezioni il tuo nome e sotto scegli ubuntu classico senza effetti
<perrottino> glpiana, da terminale come si fa logout? so solo fare "halt"
<pasquale> gl piana in poster che devo mettere??
<seed_> http://paaste.ubuntu.com/600695
<glpiana> perrottino, da terminale? perchè da terminale? aaahhh non hai i pannelli
<glpiana> perrottino, aspetta. se nel temrinale scrivi gnome-panel   appare qualcosa?
<perrottino> glpiana, esatto
<glpiana> !paste | pasquale
<bossa> glpiana finito sia di controllare il cd che non mi andava (ha trovato errori in 4 files) che di masterizzare il nuovo cd
<ubot-it> pasquale: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<bossa> metto il nuovo?
<D4V|DE> glpiana,  sembra aver finito.. restarto la macchina?
<glpiana> D4V|DE, da dei dettagli?
<glpiana> bossa, prova
<seed_> docy è roba per gnomedo, ma al momento è disattivato
<D4V|DE> open gl done.. ecc ecc
<pasquale> poi???
<glpiana> seed_, apt-cache policy docky
<D4V|DE> poi mi diceva press return to close ecc ecc
<D4V|DE> ho premuto invio e si è chiusa
<glpiana> D4V|DE, oki, prova a riavviare la macchina vortuale
<glpiana> pasquale, leggi le istruzioni di ubot-it per favore
<perrottino> glpiana, riavvio è uguale?
<pasquale> adesso l'unica cosa che mi fa fare e dowload text
<glpiana> perrottino, no, ti ho chiesto, se scrivi gnome-panel succede qualcosa?
<glpiana> pasquale, eddai, apri la pagina di pastebin, metti il tuo nick, incolli la roba, schiacci paste e poi copi il link
<seed_> Cosa dovrei fare a questo punto? sono fuori per lavoro in francia, il pc non mi risponde, è in inglese ed il problema è che tutti i file del lavoro sono scomparsi
<pasquale> http://paste.ubuntu.com/600697/
<perrottino> glpiana, è apparso
<perrottino> però alle finestre ancora no
<glpiana> seed_, ti ho scritto un comando da dare. dallo e fa vedere
<seed_> la versione di Ubuntu è la 10.04 acquistata da Canonical
<glpiana> perrottino, fa nulla. puoi terminare la sessione ora?
<seed_> ok
<perrottino> glpiana, ok
<glpiana> seed_, acquistata? lol
<D4V|DE> glpiana,  ci siamo! unity funzionante!! :D grazie 1000!!!
<glpiana> D4V|DE, ;)
<bossa> glpiana ricominciato con il nuovo cd masterizzato....ma sembra che faccia lo stesso scherzo...dato l'avvio di kubuntu si impianta...aspetto ancora un attimo e poi ti dico
<bossa> glpiana ecco...stesso messaggio di errore di prima
<glpiana> bossa, eventualemnte fa boot da usb il pc in questione? o è vecchiotto?
<seed_> già... devo postare l'output?
<glpiana> !paste | seed_
<ubot-it> seed_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<bossa> è vecchio
<perrottino> glpiana, pare che sia tutto a posto, cosa devo fare quindi?
<bossa> avrà una decina di anni....ma sempre andato benone...
<pasquale> gl piana http://paste.ubuntu.com/600697/
<glpiana> perrottino, mi son perso. hai terminato la sessione e?
<perrottino> glpiana, sono rientrato come dicevi tu "ubuntu senza effetti" e sembra tutto a posto
<glpiana> bossa, senti se anche il cd non va andiamo con rimedi estremi se ti va
<bossa> glpiana tipo?
<glpiana> perrottino, ok, in un terminale: glxinfo | grep render
<bossa> che mi entri tu in remoto?
<glpiana> bossa, ti faccio rimuovere un bel po' di roba e poi reinstalliamo
<seed_> http://paaste.ubuntu.com/600701
<bossa> il problema è che ho dentro cose da tenere e non ho fatto copia, essendo che facevo un aggiornamento di versione direttamente da kpackagekit...
<glpiana> pasquale, scrivi: software-properties-gtk
<glpiana> bossa, non cancelliamo nulla. solo programmi e poi li rimettiamo
<perrottino> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/600702/
<glpiana> perrottino, scusa io mi perdo. è un avanzamento questo?
<bossa> la posta e i segnalibri di firefox, oltre a foto e testi miei li ritrovo? se sì procediamo!
<perrottino> glpiana, si
<perrottino> glpiana, cioè il problema è sorto dopo l'avanzamento
<glpiana> perrottino, io ti direi di resettare gnome
<glpiana> !gnomereset | perrottino
<ubot-it> perrottino: Per resettare gnome alle sue impostazioni di default rinominare le cartelle nascoste nella propria home .gnome2 .config .gconf .gconfd .gnome2_private e riavviare la sessione
<perrottino> glpiana, infatti volevo farlo
<pasquale> glpiana mi esce un mess: you need to be root to run this program
<glpiana> seed_, apri software-properties-gtk
<glpiana> bossa, avvia in recovery intanto
<bossa> ah pero vedo che c'è un messaggio in piu te lo scrivo glpiana
<glpiana> pasquale, gksu software-properties-gtk
<perrottino> glpiana, in che modo le rinomino?
<seed_> come scusa?
<glpiana> perrottino, gli metti un _old alla fine per esempio
<glpiana> seed_, scrivi nel temrinale: gksu software-properties-gtk
<bossa> udevd[76]: worker [133] unexpectgedly returned with status 0x0100
<glpiana> bossa, fa nulla
<bossa> ok
<pasquale> ora??
<perrottino> glpiana, posso farlo da qui? o devo ritornare nell'altra sessione? ma perdo anche le impostazioni del pannello?
<glpiana> bossa, vediamo se ci lascia rimuovere i pacchetti. devi scegliere netroot come al solito
<bossa> tolgo il cd prima di riavviare
<bossa> ?
<perrottino> cioè cosa perdo in tutto?
<glpiana> pasquale, seconda scheda, leva il ppa
<seed_> ok, ora?
<glpiana> perrottino, perdi le impostazioni grafiche
<michele> glpiana, una domanda per mettere un appl nelle appl di avvio è sufficiente scrivere ad esempio xchat -h come comando? o devo andare a pescare l'eseguibile?
<perrottino> per esempio dei lanciatori che ho creato che sono sul pannello?
<perrottino> glpiana,
<esulu_> scusatemi
<esulu_> ma mi avete scritto prima qualche cosa
<glpiana> michele, basta xchat. perchè -h ?
<pasquale> ce ne sono 2 e sono di thunderbird
<Zapper> ciao, facendo l'installazione di natty mi ha aggiunto in automatico una nuova partizione swap di 4GB (ne avevo già una di 7GB). Come faccio a cancellare quella da 7 GB e assegnare quello spazio alla partizione di linux?
<esulu_> ma io non posso leggerlo ho dovuto cambiare il pc
<glpiana> perrottino, li perdi
<esulu_> me lo potete rincollare
<glpiana> perrottino, trascinali sul desktop
<perrottino> glpiana, esatto :)
<glpiana> !logs | esulu_
<ubot-it> esulu_: Log del canale: http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/  oppure  http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<glpiana> pasquale, e quindi?
<michele> glpiana, per empathy come comando mi hanno fatto scrivere emathy -h
<pasquale> no niente le levo??
<glpiana> seed_, anche tu, nella seconda scheda, leva tutti i repo esterni che hai
<glpiana> pasquale, leva
<seed_> ok
<glpiana> michele, ah beh
<seed_> poi rendo dist-upgrade?
<pasquale> fatto
<michele> glpiana, quindi va bene -h?
<glpiana> seed_, e pasquale , nel temrinale: sudo apt-get update          e mettete su pastebin
<glpiana> michele, ma no. sono opzioni dei singoli programmi, mica van bene per tutti
<michele> glpiana, ahahahah scusa la mia ignoranza
 * xfire78xx giorno a tutti :)
<perrottino> glpiana, ho già una gnome2.old la cancello del tutto?
<bossa> glpiana tolgo il cd prima?
<perrottino> pure config.old
<glpiana> perrottino, come vuoi. ma puoi anche rinominarle .vecchie. non è importante
<glpiana> bossa, sì levalo
<bossa> glpiana ma sei il solo a dare consigli? finisci con l'impazzire :) mi sa...
<perrottino> glpiana, no nel senso che mi trovo config e config.old ne lascio solo una?
<glpiana> bossa, lol
<glpiana> perrottino, a me interessa che tu non abbia più directory con i nomi che ti ha elencato ubot
<pasquale> gl piana mi è riuscito l'agg alla versione 11
<glpiana> pasquale, bene
<bossa> glpiana entrato in recovery mode
<pasquale> procedo vediamo se lo fa
<bossa> netroot?
<glpiana> bossa, ok, spe che riprendo la shcermata di prima
<bossa> ok
<glpiana> bossa, sì, netroot
<bossa> fatto
<bossa> eeeeeeeeeeeeeh arcobaleno favoloso dalla mia finestra :) (lo so non c'entra un cazzo pero è bello)
<glpiana> lol
<glpiana> bossa, proviamo: apt-get remove --purge libkdeui5
<bossa> svalangata di errori, spetta
<seed_> http://paaste.ubuntu.com/600708
<bossa> Dipendenze non soddifatte. Provare "apt-get -f install" senza pacchetti (o specificare una soluzione)
<perrottino> glpiana, non ha funzionato a quanto pare
<glpiana> bossa, ma non si è schiodato di una virgola
<glpiana> perrottino, come sei entrato ora?
<bossa> ma zero proprio
<giacomo_> ciao a tutti
<Zapper> ciao, facendo l'installazione di natty mi ha aggiunto in automatico una nuova partizione swap di 4GB (ne avevo già una di 7GB). Come faccio a cancellare quella da 7 GB e assegnare quello spazio alla partizione di linux?
<glpiana> bossa, scrivi aptitude          che vediamo se ce l'hai
<glpiana> !gparted | Zapper
<ubot-it> Zapper: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/PartizionamentoManuale
<perrottino> glpiana, non ho riavviato completamente il sistema, ma ho fatto termina sessione sono rientrato con "ubuntu" normale non quello "senza effetti"
<bossa> glpiana è uscita una roba stramba
<Zapper> ok ora provo grazie
<bossa> Pacchetti aggiornabili, pacchetti non installati, pacchetti obsoleti e creati localmente ecc
<massimo18> bossa, ma a mio parere hai fatto leggermente cosino in quel pc
<glpiana> bossa, oki, premi ctrl+c
<bossa> fatto
<glpiana> bossa, e scrivi: aptitude upgrade
<bossa> fatto
<michele> c'è qualche anima di Dio che mi aiuta ad installare VMplayer su natty...mi dà problemi di kernel
<glpiana> bossa, e che fa?
<michele> a scusate ho sbagliato chat
<bossa> impossibile risolvere le dipendenze in modo sicuro. Eseguire con --full-resolver
<glpiana> bossa, full resolver?
<bossa> eh...cosi dice
<glpiana> bossa, prova allora con quella opzione
<bossa> apt-get --full-resolver?
<glpiana> bossa, aptitude non apt-get
<bossa> ok
<glpiana> bossa, ma credo serva anche upgrade
<glpiana> bossa, prova intanto. nel caso correggiamo
<bossa> ha fatto...
<bossa> ed è tornato come all'inizio prima di ctrl c
<glpiana> bossa, che ha fatto?
<glpiana> ah ok, ctrl+c
<bossa> fatto
<glpiana> bossa, aptitude upgrade --full-resolver
<perrottino> glpiana, se elimino gli effetti anche da qui?
<perrottino> come si fa?
<Panaclerio> glpiana, scusa il ritardo della risposta: http://imagebin.org/150772
<glpiana> perrottino, non ha senso, esci e prendi quello senza effetti
<bossa> sta facendo
<perrottino> glpiana, cosa non ha senso?
<glpiana> Panaclerio, io mi son perso però :)
<glpiana> perrottino, c'è già la voce ingdm per gnome senza effetti
<bossa> glpiana adesso mi dice: Lasciare le seguenti dipendenze non soddisfatte: e poi lista di una serie di cose...
<bossa> accettare questa soluzione?
<glpiana> bossa, puoi fare una foto come prima?
<seed_> ok, salvo la mia home e reinstallo
<bossa> si
<bossa> faccio e ti metto qua il link
<glpiana> ok
<bossa> un momento
<Panaclerio> glpiana, non riesco ad aggiornare e mi dice che non riesce a fare il fecht
<perrottino> glpiana, ma come posso risolvere? a parte che prendo sempre quello senza effetti? che a sto punto potevo lasciare le impostazioni grafiche
<glpiana> Panaclerio, ah già. allora da lì leva google e dropbox. togli la spunta
<glpiana> perrottino, lspci | grep -i vga
<Zapper> glpiana, una volta cancellata la swap come assegno il suo spazio alla partizione di linux?
<glpiana> Zapper, devi farlo da un livecd anzitutto
<Panaclerio> glpiana, fatto vado per l'aggiornamento
<Zapper> ok ma come? devo fare ridimensiona?
<glpiana> Panaclerio, prova
<glpiana> Zapper, semrpe usando gparted
<perrottino> http://paste.ubuntu.com/600712/ glpiana
<bossa> glpiana http://imagebin.org/150774
<glpiana> perrottino, se al login scelgi ubuntu che fa?
<perrottino> glpiana, come prima devo dare da terminale "gnome-panel" per farlo uscire
<glpiana> perrottino, non ho schede intel e non so ancora come si comportano con natty
<perrottino> quindi?
<glpiana> bossa, digli di sì. incrociamo le dita
<glpiana> perrottino, quindi cosa?
<bossa> sperando che non esploda...
<glpiana> bossa, lol, non credo :D
<bossa> sperando soprattutto che non mi cancelli segnalibri di firefox....
<bossa> la posta non credo...
<Panaclerio> glpiana, sembra che aggiorni adesso...grazie mille
<bossa> ora vediamo
<glpiana> Panaclerio, :)
<glpiana> bossa, i tuoi dati non li tocca
<bossa> muy bien
<glpiana> bossa, leva o rompe i cabasisi?
<bossa> i che???
<glpiana> le balle
<bossa> ahahaha
<bossa> ah no sta togliendo roba a manetta...
<glpiana> ben, questo è un grosso passo avanti
<perrottino> glpiana, nel senso che non sai come aiutarmi?
<bossa> sembra un po un paradosso....va bene perchè toglie le cose....un po come winzoz che per spegnerlo devi andare su avvio?
<glpiana> perrottino, dimmi che ti da: dpkg -l | grep compiz
<glpiana> perrottino, poi tra l'altro leggo di là che sostieni di avere xubuntu. quindi non capisco che c'entrino ubuntu e gnome
<perrottino> glpiana, no è su un altro pc quello
<glpiana> ah ok
<glpiana> perrottino, dai il comadno e metti su pastebin
<perrottino> http://paste.ubuntu.com/600721/ glpiana
<bossa> glpiana ha finito e dice Stato attuale: 0 difettosi (-26), 0 aggiornati (-1)
<glpiana> bossa, dpkg --configure -a
<bossa> fatto
<glpiana> bossa, ora scrivi: apt-get dist-upgrade
<bossa> ma non dovevo fare magari un reboot prima?
<glpiana> bossa, no
<glpiana> assolutamente no
<massimo18> azz
<bossa> ok
<bossa> glpiana ha già fatto (?)...e dice
<bossa> 0 aggiornati, 0 installati, 0 da rimuovere e 0 non aggiornati
<bossa> è giusto??
<perrottino> glpiana, non è che ho sbagliato a rispondere a qualche domanda nell'avanzamento? tipo "mantieni php.ini" ? non vorrei fare lo stesso errore su Xubuntu
<glpiana> bossa, perfetto. ora scrivi: apt-get install --reinstall kubuntu-desktop
<glpiana> perrottino, e come posso saperlo io?
<bossa> aaaah che palle
<bossa> E: pacchetti danneggiati
<glpiana> bossa, che accade?
<glpiana> quali?
<bossa> altra svalangata di roba
<bossa> foto?
<glpiana> sì
<perrottino> glpiana, nel senso io alcune cose che mi  chiede cosa devo rispondere non l'ho mai capito. C'è qualche guida? il sources.list lo devo aggiustare ogni volte?
<perrottino> *a
<glpiana> perrottino, il sources.list non dovresti mai toccarlo
<perrottino> glpiana, ma a volte mi rimane quello vecchio
<perrottino> glpiana, comunque per il problema che ho ora mi sai aiutare?
<bossa> glpiana http://imagebin.org/150775
<glpiana> perrottino, no. usa ubuntu classico senza effetti per ora
<bossa> glpiana in pratica sono gli stessi che ha tolto prima....
<pasquale> salve nn sono riuscito a fare il dowgrade alla versione 11.04 dopo un 20 min di scaricamento mi esce un mess con scritto che alcuni pachetti non è stato possibbile scaricarli
<glpiana> bossa, eh ma ci manca l'inizio. dai dpkg -l | grep libkdeui
<glpiana> pasquale, ci saranno i server instasati. prova a cambiare server da gksu software-properties-gtk
<perrottino> glpiana, cosa mi consigli di fare poi? e quando?
<glpiana> perrottino, non so, dovrei cercare in rete, ma ora come vedi sono un po' preso
<perrottino> glpiana, questo è il mio sources.list di adesso http://paste.ubuntu.com/600723/ ma medibuntu c'è? cosa mi è stato disabilitato non vedo nulla commentato
<bossa> mi dice  ii  libkdeui5   4:4.6.2-0ubuntu4     the KDe Platform User Interface Library
<glpiana> bossa, aptitude purge libkdeui5
<glpiana> perrottino, mi pare a posto
<glpiana> perrottino, non c'è medibuntu, ma nel caso lo aggiungi
<perrottino> glpiana, devo seguire la guida di nuovo?
<glpiana> perrottino, sì
<bossa> glpiana come prima da una lista di robe e poi Lasciare le seguenti dipendenze non soddisfatte?
<bossa> io accetto....
<pasquale> ho fatto server principale pirma era italia
<glpiana> bossa, ma altre opzioni non te ne da?
<bossa> mi dice accettare questa soluzione ? y/n/q ?
<glpiana> ragazzi abbiate pazienza, ma essendo uscita ieri è facile che i server siano intasati e vi stiano dando dei problemi
<glpiana> bossa, se gli dai n?
<pasquale> glpiana ora per riprovare come devo fare prima è uscito da solo
<glpiana> pasquale, vai sul gestore aggiornamenti
<D4V|DE> cmq sarà che è uscita ieri ma a me sta natty mi convince proprio poco...
<pasquale> ecco sono nella principale dell ubuntu software center
<bossa> Le seguenti azioni permetteranno di soddisfare queste dipendenze: Mantenere i seguenti pacchetti alla versione attuale: 1) libkdeui5 [4:4.6.2-0ubuntu4 (now)]
<bossa> accettare la soluzione?
<glpiana> bossa, prova a dargli sì e dimmi se fa qualcosa
<bossa> mai piu aggiornerò se non dopo un mese almeno che è uscita la nuova versione...
<bossa> ora provo
<pasquale> gl piana unavolta che sono nella principale del ubuntu softaware center che fare??
<bossa> nessunb pacchetto verrà installato, aggiornato o rimosso
<glpiana> pasquale, che c'entra ubuntu software center?
<glpiana> bossa, ok, abbiamo optato per l'opzione sbagliata :)
<pasquale> e dove devo andare non ci siamo capiti allora
<bossa> il solito culo :)
<glpiana> bossa, freccia in su e ridai il comando
<glpiana> pasquale, gestore aggiornamenti
<bossa> glpiana ok sta purgando un po di roba
<pasquale> scusa l'ignoranza dove si trova??
<Zapper> glpiana, ho fatto tutto ma mi sembra che la swap ora non sia attiva.. devo dare "sudo swapon /dev/sda#" ?
<pasquale> trovato
<glpiana> pasquale, scusa ma io al momento non so neanche se hai gnome o kde, 10.10 o 11.04 :D
<glpiana> ah ok :)
<D4V|DE> ho notato che da Lubuntu propone un avanzamento ad Ubuntu 11.04... che significa che Lubuntu 11.04 non esiste e ti propone la versione con gnome?
<glpiana> Zapper, controlla fstab
<bossa> gliana fatto
<glpiana> D4V|DE, lubuntu ha gli stessi repo di ubuntu
<bossa> e stavolta pare senza errori
<glpiana> D4V|DE, la differenza è solo l'interfaccia
<glpiana> bossa, olè. ora proviamo di nuovo un: apt-get install --reinstall kubuntu-desktop
<perrottino> glpiana, ora scappo grazie di tutto casomai apro un topic sul forum
<Zapper> glpiana http://paste.ubuntu.com/600726/
<bossa> glpiana pffff
<bossa> stessa storia di prima
<D4V|DE> quindi dovrei andare avanti con l'avanzamento tranquillamente giusto? ho paura che dopo l'avanzamento mi ritrovo unity e gnome sul mio povero netbook con soli 512mb di ram e processore atom.. per me lubuntu è stato vitale per sto netbook
<glpiana> bossa, allora mi sa che dobbiamo fare altro prima di sto comando
<bossa> pendo dalle tue dita
<glpiana> bossa, ridai il comando di prima, il purge di libkdeui5
<bossa> ne ho anche un po piene le palle...ma sono cocciuto per fortuna
<bossa> fatto
<antonio_> Buongiornolo!!! ho un bel problema con la mia scheda video e ubuntu 11.04 chi può gentilmente aiutarmi?
<bossa> Nessun pacchetto verrà installa aggiornato o rimosso eccetera
<glpiana> bossa, ha rimosso?
<glpiana> bossa, ma ma...
<bossa> ti scrivo esattamente tutto quanto dice
<bossa> tanto è poco
<enrylinux> problema con iso 11.04 non mi parte
<antonio_> enrylinux, riscarica! :)
<Zapper> glpiana a quanto pare non la usa perchè ora ha nome diverso, che faccio?
<glpiana> enrylinux, non parte perchp?
<bossa> Nessun pacchetto verra installato, aggiornato o rimosso. 0 pacchetti aggiornati 0 installati 0 da rimuovere 0 non aggiornati. E necessario prelevare 0 B di archivi, Dopo l'estrazione verranno occupati 0 B
<enrylinux> ti spiego
<glpiana> Zapper, dai un blkid per vederne l'uuid  e sostituisci  in fstab
<glpiana> bossa, dpkg -l | grep kde
<bossa> glpiana fatto...vuoi foto?
<glpiana> bossa, sì
<enrylinux> parte e poi si blocca
<glpiana> torno dopo il caffè
<Zapper> glpiana, fatto ora?
<glpiana> Zapper, faccio una pausa caffè
<glpiana> :)
<Zapper> dai mi ci vuole un attimo che finiama :)
<glpiana> Zapper, ah se hai modificato fstab riavvia
<Zapper> riavvio e poi è a posto?
<antonio_> chi può aiutarmi con la scheda video e la risoluzione su ubuntu 11.04?
<enrylinux> ho provato anche da usb ma nulla
<glpiana> Zapper, e poi vediamo
<Zapper> ok provo
<bossa> glpiana http://imagebin.org/150781
<enrylinux> potrebbe essere un problema di driver
<Zapper> glpiana, tutto a posto grazie mille! :)
<Zapper> ti meriti il caffè
<enrylinux> glpiana cosa mi dici in proposito
<Octy92> gente, con natty non funge più vmware. dice che deve compilare i moduli per il nuovo kernel, ma non ce la fa: http://paste.ubuntu.com/600729/
<DJRoby4_> ciao ragazzi mi serve una mano con l'install di ubuntu
<DJRoby4_> temo di aver perso i miei dati :S
<D4V|DE> glpiana, quindi se faccio l'avanzamento da lubuntu dovrei ottenere l'11.04 con lxde giusto?
<MatteoR> DJRoby4_: Cioè?
<DJRoby4_> avevo elementary os e anche avendo visto l'articolo su omgubuntu ho lasciato stare l'avanzamento
<DJRoby4_> e ho scaricato
<DJRoby4_> e messo su unetbootin
<DJRoby4_> sono andato a installare....
<DJRoby4_> e mi ha dato errore....
<antonio_> rieccomi! :)
<DJRoby4_> ora ti posto
<DJRoby4_> il terminale
<antonio_> qualche anima buona la trovo che mi possa aiutare? ho una risoluzione 1024*768 mentre la originaria è 1366*768
<antonio_> la mia scheda video è una sis 671/771 (non insultatemi x carità! :D)
<DJRoby4_> ae non so come copiare e incollare
<DJRoby4_> non si seleziona e gli shorcut non vanno
<DJRoby4_> in ogni caso mi ha dato un problema
<DJRoby4_> perchè ho il raid nvidia
<DJRoby4_> ma ho semplicemente
<DJRoby4_> selezionato le partizioni
<DJRoby4_> da usare
<DJRoby4_> e mi ha dato errore
<DJRoby4_> ......
<DJRoby4_> ovviamente
<MatteoR> DJRoby4_: Uhm... che ti di errore?
<MatteoR> *tipo
<DJRoby4_> non posso uscire
<DJRoby4_> a saperlo
<DJRoby4_> non ho copiato il box
<DJRoby4_> e non posso copiare terminale
<DJRoby4_> ma
<DJRoby4_> mi diceva
<DJRoby4_> usare gestore partizioni
<DJRoby4_> e qualcos'altro
<DJRoby4_> e io non ho un backup :SSSSSSSSSS
<MatteoR> DJRoby4_: Hai forse partizionato male?
<DJRoby4_> nono
<DJRoby4_> ho selezionato la ext4
<DJRoby4_> ho messo
<DJRoby4_> file system ext4 con journaling
<DJRoby4_> e messo la checkbox su formatta
<DJRoby4_> e impostato punto di mount su /
<DJRoby4_> e ho impostato come swap
<DJRoby4_> la vecchia swap di elementary
<antonio_> aiuto, sto diventando scemo! :(
<MatteoR> DJRoby4_: Ok, fino a qui non ci sono errori, ma se la prossima volta ti segni l'errore a manina è meglio. Così non so cosa potrebbe essere
<bossa> aspettando il ritorno di glpiana....
<DJRoby4_> lo so
<DJRoby4_> e tu hai una cavolo di ragione
<DJRoby4_> ma porca miseria.......
<enzotib> !enter | DJRoby4_
<ubot-it> DJRoby4_: non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<glpiana> D4V|DE, sì
<MatteoR> DJRoby4_: Non ti ricordi proprio cosa voleva dal gestore partizioni?
<zerofool> ciao
<antonio_> ciao zerofool
<DJRoby4_> no ma so solo che una soluzione forse l'ho trovata postando un paio di sceen di gparted, aspettami ;)
<glpiana> bossa, proviamo: aptitude purge kdebase-bin
<glpiana> bossa, se non ho letto male dalla foto
<bossa> glpiana si la foto era scarsissima...
<bossa> scusa
<glpiana> fa nulla :)
<bossa> allora
<bossa> mi dice:  i seguenti pacchetti saranno rimossi: kdebase-bin{p}
<bossa> vado
<glpiana> vai
<DJRoby4_> http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=2dsqln7&s=7 per gparted
<bossa> l'ha fatto!!!
<bossa> e senza errori...o miracolo
<glpiana> bossa, oki. digita ancora dpkg -l | grep kde
<bossa> fatto!
<glpiana> bossa, elenca ancora molto?
<bossa> si la stessa roba di prma
<bossa> ma non parla di errori...
<glpiana> bossa, dimmi il nome di un altro pacco
<DJRoby4_> e invece questa per i dettagli sulla partizione ntfs (che mi preoccupa mooooolto) http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=25u485g&s=7
<glpiana> bossa, la riga deve iniziare con ii
<bossa> il primo ii che c'è è kde-l10n-it
<glpiana> bossa, oki, un altro
<MatteoR> DJRoby4_: Dovresti provare una correzione degli errori sulla partizione ntfs
<bossa> merda ho sbagliato quello che ti ho dato è il SECONDO ii nella lista
<bossa> il primo è: kde-l10n-engb
<glpiana> bossa, non importa, un altro che non sia un l10n
<bossa> kdebase-data
<DJRoby4_> ma se spegnessi andrebbe windows? e elementary?
<glpiana> bossa, aptitude purge kde-l10n-it kdebase-data
<bossa> glpiana fatto
<MatteoR> DJRoby4_: Probabilmente, se hai una live cd è meglio.
<DJRoby4_> sono da live xD
<MatteoR> DJRoby4_: Anzi, sarebbe win stesso a farti il checkdisk
<glpiana> bossa, ancora dpkg -l | grep kde
<DJRoby4_> secondo te
<glpiana> bossa, e ancora dimmi altri nomi
<MatteoR> DJRoby4_: Prova
<bossa> il primo ii della lista: ii de-l10n-engb
<DJRoby4_> la cosa migliore da fare per non perdere i dati è interrompere l'install spegnendo e avviare windows o fare qualcosa da qui?
<glpiana> bossa, a parte gli l10n
<MatteoR> Riavvia e avvia windows
<bossa> il secondo: ii kdebase-runtime-data
<DJRoby4_> in ogni caso dei dati di elementary non mi interessa, visto che la stavo formattando ma solo di quelli su win
<MatteoR> ti fai il check disk
<glpiana> bossa, aptitude purge kdebase-runtime-data
<DJRoby4_> okkkkkk
<DJRoby4_> allora procedo, grazie a tutti e sopratutto a te mattor
<DJRoby4_> ciaooooooooooo
<bossa> glpiana fatto
<glpiana> bossa, un altro che inizi per lib
<bossa> ora non mi ha piu dato la lista....
<DJRoby4> hei matteor
<glpiana> bossa, dpkg -l | grep kde
<DJRoby4> scusa ancora
<DJRoby4> ma non mi fa spegnere....
<DJRoby4> non c'è dal menu
<DJRoby4> sudo shutdown?
<MatteoR> DJRoby4: Sudo reboot
<MatteoR> DJRoby4: sudo reboot
<bossa> ah spetta c'è un msg che non avevo visto: dpkg: attenzione: nel rimuovere kdebase-runtime-data la directory "/usr/share/desktop-directories" è risultata non vuota e non viene rimossa
<glpiana> bossa, non importa
<bossa> eh pero appunto ora non c'è la lista....
<enzotib> !enter | DJRoby4
<ubot-it> DJRoby4: non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<DJRoby4> okkkkkkk
<DJRoby4> grazie
<DJRoby4> byeeeeeeee
<glpiana> bossa, sicuro? dpkg -l | grep kde non da nulla?
<MatteoR> ok a presot DJRoby4
<MatteoR> presto
<bossa> ora faccio scusa mi sto perdendo un po
<bossa> rieccola, allora: ii kdebase-workspace-data
<glpiana> bossa, uno che inizi per lib
<bossa> con ii o rc?
<glpiana> sempre con ii
<glpiana> bossa, libkdequalcosa
<bossa> con ii: libkdecore5
<glpiana> bossa, aptitude purge libkdecore5
<bossa> sta facendo
<glpiana> bossa, dimmi che sta levando un po' di roba
<bossa> ha tolto un po di roba si!
<bossa> ha finito
<glpiana> ok, di nuovo dpkg -l | grep kde
<bossa> fatto
<glpiana> bossa, ancora tanta roba? con ii intendo
<bossa> un po, ma niente che comincia conlib
<glpiana> bossa, dimmene qualcuno
<bossa> sono 9 in tutto
<bossa> te li scrivo tutti?
<glpiana> bossa, anzi fai direttamente aptitude purge seguito dai nomi
<bossa> di tutti quelli con ii giusto?
<glpiana> sì
<bossa> ok ci vorrà un attimo arrivo
<glpiana> vai tra
<Mojito> Salve!
<bossa> glpiana fatto e sembra senza errori
<Mojito> c'è qualcuno disposto ad aiutarmi?
<glpiana> !aiuto | Mojito
<ubot-it> Mojito: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<glpiana> bossa, ora: dpkg -l | grep kubuntu
<bossa> fatto
<glpiana> bossa, tanta roba?
<bossa> vengono fuori 7 ii
<glpiana> bossa, levali per sicurezza
<Mojito> Ho un problema con la mia scheda video, Ubuntu 11.04 non riconosce la risoluzione giusta! :( sapete perchè?
<bossa> ok un momento che scrivo
<glpiana> Mojito, lspci | grp -i vga   in un terminale e copia qui la riga che esce
<Mojito> ok glpiana
<Mojito> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 771/671 PCIE VGA Display Adapter (rev 10)
<glpiana> !sis | Mojito
<ubot-it> Mojito: Driver per schede grafiche SiS: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/SisXgiVolari
<Mojito> glpiana, io mi chiedo perchè su Ubuntu 10.10 andava tutto bene con il sismedia e lo xorg.conf
<Mojito> mentre sulla 11.04 non va :(
<glpiana> Mojito, non ci saranno ancora i driver adatti
<glpiana> Mojito, ma tu hai un file /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<glpiana> Mojito, e che avevi fatto su 10.10 per farla andare?
<Mojito> ho lo xorg.conf della 10.10
<bossa> glpiana fatto
<Mojito> che se metto sulla 11.04 non parte gdm
<glpiana> bossa, che famo? proviamo di nuovo?
<Mojito> sulla 10.10 ho installato prima sisimedia e poi ho copiato lo xorg.conf
<bossa> eh certo sono ore che siamo qui!
<bossa> ora lo mettiamo a posto! :)
<bossa> vinciamo noi!
<glpiana> bossa, apt-get install --reinstall kubuntu-desktop
<bossa> ahahhaha
<glpiana> no dai, non dirmelo
<bossa> E: pacchetti danneggiati
<glpiana> -.-
<bossa> sis i
<bossa> ancora
<glpiana> avevo detto di non dirmelo
<glpiana> bossa, sempre la stessa lista?
<bossa> si puo bestemmiare in questo canale?
<glpiana> no
<glpiana> no
<glpiana> bossa, sempre la stessa lista?
<FloodBotIt1> glpiana: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<bossa> si mi pare di si
<glpiana> bossa, sudo apt-get update
<bossa> sta facendo
<bossa> fatto
<Mojito> glpiana, io nel frattempo che faccio? continuo ad usare la 11.04 a 1024*768?
<glpiana> bossa, poi dai sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<glpiana> Mojito, non so proprio dirti. sul forum non trovi niente? nelle relase note ne parla?
<Mojito> no :(
<bossa> glpiana: 0 aggiornati, 0 installati, 0 da rimuovere e 0 non aggiornati
<glpiana> Mojito, tu ora sei senza xorg.conf, ho capito giusto?
<Mojito> si
<glpiana> bossa, dpkg --configure -a
<bossa> fatto
<glpiana> Mojito, puoi provare a crearne uno con i modes
<glpiana> bossa, apt-get -f install
<Mojito> glpiana, eh? do you speak english? :D
<glpiana> Mojito, lol
<glpiana> Mojito, aspetta
<bossa> 0 aggiornati ecc
<bossa> tutto 0
<Mojito> glpiana, hai una sbornia pagata eheheheheh!!!
<glpiana> Mojito, scrivi xandr      in un terminale e metti su pastsebin quanto esce
<Mojito> xandr?
<bossa> maledizione a me e a quando ho voluto aggiornare...
<glpiana> bossa, proviamo con aptitude: aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<Mojito> glpiana, xrandr semmai :D
<glpiana> Mojito, sì quello
<bossa> glpiana mi dice come prima Lasciare le seguenti dipendenze non soddisfatte: lista di dipendenze poi Accettare questa soluzione?
<bossa> gli dico di si....
<Mojito> glpiana, ma su pastebin devo registrarmi?
<glpiana> Mojito, no
<glpiana> bossa, puoi fare una foto?
<bossa> subito
<Mojito> glpiana, ciapa! http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/600754/
<newlife> glpiana: poi se posso ti devo disturbare un attimo :)
<glpiana> Mojito, non andiamo da nessuna parte anche con xorg.conf. dal lsmod e metti su apstebin
<glpiana> newlife, chiedi al canale, chi sa ti aiuta
<newlife> glpiana: ovvio :)
<Mojito> ok glpiana
<bossa> glpiana http://imagebin.org/150786
<Mojito> mister glpiana ecco a lei! http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/600758/
<glpiana> bossa, senti, prova a dirgli yes. se si incasina di nuovo ci rimetteremo con pazienza più tardi a rimettere a posto
<glpiana> Mojito, ti carica i sis ma senza grandi risultati a quanto vedo. ma con la guida per 10.10 non riesci? che problemi ottieni?
<Mojito> non mi parte gdm
<bossa> glpiana fatto sembra senza errori
<glpiana> Mojito, anche mettendo i driver e lasciando senza xorg?
<Mojito> infatti sai che volevo fare io? risolvere prima con la risoluzione e poi con unity che non lo prende!
<Mojito> ho messo il driver sisimedia della 10.10 ma nada
<glpiana> bossa, proviamo: su bossa
<bossa> fatto sono root
<glpiana> Mojito, eh senza 3d c'è niente da fare
<glpiana> bossa, no devi essere bossa con $
<bossa> ehehe si: /root$
<Mojito> mapporc... e quindi che mi consigli di fare? il downgrade alla  10.10?
<glpiana> bossa, startx
<glpiana> Mojito, non so cosa consigliarti
<bossa> ehm
<bossa> schermo nero con il alto a sinistra piccolino bossa@donna
<Mojito> glpiana, una info poi fo il downgrade, ascolta, unity è possibile metterla sulla 10.10?
<glpiana> Mojito, può darsi ci sia qualche repo
<bossa> spetta che lo scrivo bene bossa@donnaRosalia:/root$
<glpiana> Mojito, anzi vedo che c'è nei repo
<Mojito> ok grazie dell'aiuto compà, ci si sente!!! ;)
<glpiana> !info unity
<bossa> solo quello in alto a sinistra, schermo nero
<ubot-it> unity (source: unity): Unity Interface for Ubuntu Netbook Edition. In component main, is optional. Version 0.2.46-0ubuntu5 (maverick), package size 125 kB, installed size 484 kB
<glpiana> bossa, sudo aptitude reinstall ubutnu-desktop
<glpiana> bossa, sudo aptitude reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<bossa> ma possibile che prima andasse tutto benone e ora tutto sto bordello?? davvero non capisco...
<bossa> ubuntu o kubuntu?
<glpiana> scusa, kubuntu -.-
<bossa> ecco
<bossa> comunque no scrive
<bossa> mouse tastiera morti
<glpiana> bossa, ctrl+alt+canc
<bossa> non succede niente
<glpiana> bossa, premi una volta il tatso di spegnimento e aspetta che faccia effetto
<bossa> fatto ora è spento
<glpiana> bossa, riavvia. e provalo
<glpiana> bossa, io ora vado, ma più tardi mi ricollego. intanto se qualcuno sa risolvere la cosa...
<bossa> a che ora ti ricolleghi?
<bossa> o come faccio a beccarti di nuovo, non saprei rispiegare tutta la trafila che abbiamo fatto....
<glpiana> penso non prima delle 5 e mezza
<bossa> io non prima delle 6 e mezza....
<glpiana> oki, a dopo allora
<bossa> quindi a dopo dai
<bossa> ora ho riacceso e stiamo a vedere
<bossa> vabbè quinon succede niente
<bossa> glpiana a dopo
<glpiana> bossa, se vuoi intanto entra in recovery e installati pastebinit
<glpiana> così poi possamo vedere gli output
<bossa> ok
<jester-> anche nautilus-pastebin
<glpiana> jester-, ha kde
<glpiana> o qualche pezzo di kde per meglio dire :)
<jester-> allora c'è il widget ottimo
<jester-> glpiana: el fa minga prima a reinstallare senza furmatà?
<glpiana> jester-, non entra in grafica e prima non andavano mouse e tastiera. abbiamo sclerato per un amarea di conflitti
<glpiana> jester-, non va la iso da cd (due ne ha già provate e controllate)
<jester-> che sfigattooo
<glpiana> vado
<nicotano> salve
<andrek> ciao ho installato il nuovo ubuntu. avendo una scheda wifi broadcom ho installato i driver sta. il problema è che non rileva nessuna rete. sapete aiutarmi?
<jester-> andrek: toglili e usa il gestore
<jester-> andrek: amministrazione/driver aggiuntivi
<andrek> ma li ho installati da li
<jester-> andrek: era quello consigliato o consigliava i bcm
<andrek> c'è solo quello
<jester-> strano
<jester-> hai abilitato i repo pertners?
<jester-> parteners*
<andrek> uhm... universe?
<jester-> no i partners
<andrek> no
<jester-> abilitali e pure gli universe, fai un update e ricontrolla
<akis24> ciao
<andrek> provo a riavviare e vedo
<newlife> scusate ma solo una domanda..... ne sapete qualcosa di 'sto problema alla barra superiore di unity? vi posto l'immagine http://img232.imageshack.us/content_round.php?page=done&l=img232/7025/scrivania.png
<jester-> newlife: problema sarebbe?
<newlife> ciao jester- .... guarda l'immagine e nota come s'e' piantata la barra superiore...
<newlife> jester-: a righe nella parte sinistra e tutta nera nella parte del systray
<jester-> newlife: non è che si veda bene, hai aggiunto qualche plugin?
<andrek> ninente jester-  ancora come prima
<jester-> andrek: nel gestore è comparso anche bcm o no
<andrek> no
<newlife> jester-: no..... solo i driver per il chipset nvidia e riavviato come da procedura
<jester-> newlife: lsmod | grep nvidia
<jester-> newlife: lo trova?
<newlife> no jester-
<jester-> newlife: cosa e come hai installato per nividia
<newlife> jester ovviamente ho dovuto installare i driver 3d sperimentali visto che la mia geforce7400 è blacklisted..... ma sui forum ho trovato che funzia
<newlife> jester-: invece sembra che non funzia a dovere
<jester-> newlife: come li hai installati
<newlife> da sistema→driver aggiuntivi jester-
<jester-> newlife: disattivali me metti i normali current
<newlife> jester-: supporto 3d sperimentale per schede nvidia
<Davide_G> oppure puoi fare un sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<newlife> jester-: i current non me li installa...... è il problema della mia scheda geforce7400 blacklisted
<newlife> Davide_G: stessa cosa...... li installa ma rimangono 'non in uso'
<jester-> newlife: mi pare strano, il gestore cosa consigliava
<andrek> mi sa che ci sono problemi col gestore driver :s
<Davide_G> difatti io non ho ancora fatto l'aggiornamento
<newlife> jester-:  i current..... ma li installa e li mette ' non in uso'
<jester-> newlife: disattiva gli sperimentali e attiva i current
<newlife> jester-: i current non me li fa partire :O
<newlife> jester-:  li installa ma li rende 'non in uso'
<jester-> newlife fa vedere xorg.conf
<newlife> arrivo
<newlife> jester-: facico prima a dirtelo a voce ........ o_o VUOTO
<jester-> newlife: sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<jester-> newlife: http://paste.ubuntu.com/600814/
<jester-> newlife: X11 con X maiuscolo nè
<newlife> jester-: scusa ma s'e' scollegato tutto..... arrivo in un attimo
<linux> salve
<linux> chromium non mi funziona bene come faccio?
<newlife> jester-: comunque come sopra......... il file è VUOTO
<jester-> newlife: http://paste.ubuntu.com/600814/
<jester-> newlife: sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<jester-> newlife: X11 con X maiuscolo nè
<jester-> newlife: incolla quello che c'è nel paste
<jester-> linux: spiega il non ti funziona bene
<newlife> jester-: in xorg.conf ci metto quello del pastebin che mi hai passato?
<jester-> newlife: yess
<linux> non me lo fa impostare come predefinito ogni vota che entro me lo richiede ma si mette sempre firefox come predefinito
<jester-> linux: hai settato di renderlo predefinito nelle impostazioni sue?
<linux> si premo il pulsante ma non si mette lo stesso predefinito ho ubuntu 11.04
<jester-> linux:  sudo update-alternatives --config x-www-browser
<newlife> jester-: fatto....
<jester-> newlife: riavvia
<newlife> ok.......proviamo.......... senno' male che vada mi tengo gnome e a quel paese unity :D
<linux> fatto
<jester-> linux: prova adesso
<linux> mi dice Premere Invio per mantenere il valore predefinito[*] o digitare il numero della selezione:
<linux> che faccio?
<jester-> linux: cosa hai
<GNAM> GNAM
<linux> dopo il comando mi e' uscita questa scritta: Premere Invio per mantenere il valore predefinito[*] o digitare il numero della selezione:
<jester-> linux: eh ma cosa hai da scegliere
<linux> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<linux> http://paste.ubuntu.com/600817/
<linux> vedi
<jester-> linux: pigia 0
<jester-> e dai enter
<linux> mi dice comando nonato trov
<linux> mi dice comando non trovato
<jester-> linux: chiudi il terminale e ridai il comando
<jester-> linux: batti 0 e dai enter
<linux> fatto
<jester-> linux: se non va scegli 1
<linux> uguale a prima non e cambiato niente
<jester-> linux: rifai e scegli 1
<linux> fatto gia uguale
<linux> come posso fare?
<jester-> linux: non va?
<jester-> linux: lo mette * ?
<newlife> jester-: assolutamente no..... s'e' piantato tutto al riavio. tanto che ho dovuto ricancellare il file xorg.conf da live sennò non ripartiva
<jester-> newlife: boh
<newlife> jester-: infatti.... è la risposta che mi son dato anche io... segnalo il bug comunque
<linux> si lo mette * ma rimane firefox come predefinito
<jester-> newlife: vede solo current e sperimentale il gestore? no 76 e 96<'
<jester-> linux: mi sa che è un bug
<linux> comunque ne ho riscontrato degli altri come li dv segalare?
<linux> segnalare?
<jester-> !bug | linux
<ubot-it> linux: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/SegnalareBug | vedi anche !launchpad
<newlife> jester-: quelli proprietari li vede tutti e due...... spe'..........guarda qua jester- http://img220.imageshack.us/i/driverm.png/
<jester-> newlife: prova un po a rimuovere la ciofeca e ad abilitare il 173
<newlife> la cosa strana jester- è che con maverick e gnome il 3d coi proprietari funzionava.... con unity i due driver proprietari non vengono usati (quindi niente acc 3d) e con i NOUVEAU da quel problema
<jester-> newlife: prova il 173
<newlife> jester-: li ho provati entrambi i proprietari....... entrambi a fine installazione e riavvio (controllando) danno 'driver installati ma NON in uso'
<webpower> niente da fare
<webpower> ubuntu 11.04 sul mio fisso non parte
<webpower> mi riscontra un problema con la cpu
<jester-> newlife: installalo a mano e rimetti il conf
<jester-> webpower: da usb o cd
<webpower> da cd
<jester-> da usb non c'è verso
<linux> ok grazie mille
<webpower> ho provato tutte le opzioni, noapic, nolapic acpi=off ecc
<newlife> jester-:  ecco.... questa strada non l'ho provata..... mi sa che la buon vecchia riga di comando possa fare la differenza......... o per lo meno ci proviamo .........ti  faccio sapere
<jester-> webpower: provato a mettere un po di opzioni tipo noapic?
<jester-> newlife: ma rimuovi la ciofeca o fa casino
<webpower> jester-, sì, l'ho appena detto :P
<newlife> jester-:  ovvio.... eppure lo danno come testato ......... -.-'
<jester-> newlife: l'open è giovane
<jester-> e come tutta lo roba open non è il massimo
<newlife> jester-:  sarà anche giovine ma se canonical lo da come testato .......... allora pecca...
<jester-> eh l'hw è una gliungla
<jester-> giungla*
<newlife> jester-:  su quello concordo.... :) grazie comunque :)
<jester-> newlife: la serie 7000 è un po indigesta a linux
<newlife> .... e comunque jester- io il bug lo segnalo dicendo che si verifica coi driver open e che i driver proprietari rimangono ' non in uso'
<newlife> jester-: che poi non capisco ma.... anche in sessione gnome i driver proprietari rimangono installati ma non in uso.... (che già sta dicitura fa ridere.... perchè se lo installi almeno prova anche a usarli!) :D
<jester-> newlife: se non c'è xorg.conf usa il francese ignorantello
<newlife> looooooll jester- :D
<newlife> jester-: 'sti francesi......... looool
<glpiana> ola
<snake_> un tool migliore di photorec?
<snake_> aiuto ragazzi
<snake_> devo ripristinare o perlomeno recuperare una vita di dati
<snake_> consigli?
<Guest60380> ciao
<bossa> glpiana ci sei?
<glpiana> bossa, eccolo
<bossa> hola
<glpiana> bossa, a che punto sei?
<bossa> sono entrato in netroot ora da recovery
<bossa> cos'è che dovevo installare?
<glpiana> bossa, pastebinit
<bossa> apt-get install pastebinit?
<bossa> o con aptitude?
<glpiana> bossa, come vuoi
<glpiana> fan la stessa cosa
<bossa> fatto
<glpiana> bossa, proviamolo anzitutto:  apt-get update  | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<bossa> intanto mi sono stappato una birretta che senno qua sclero
<bossa> ora faccio
<glpiana> bossa, salute allora, ho anche io la mia birretta qui ;)
<bossa> ma devo metter anche http://paste.ubunto.com?
<bossa> perchè mi dice argomenti non validi
<bossa> pastebinit v1.1 Reads on stdin for input or takes a filename as first parameter
<bossa> eccetera...
<bossa> e salute intanto
<bossa> glpiana?
<glpiana> bossa, ubuntu non ubunto
<bossa> ok ora riscrivo
<bossa> http://paste.ubuntu.com/600849
<glpiana> bossa, hai tutti i repo di maverick ma prima apprivano le versioni dei pacchetti di natty
<glpiana> bossa, sai spiegarmelo?
<bossa> ma figurati...
<bossa> glpiana nessuna idea...
<bossa> è grave?
<gubi> ciao a tutti
<glpiana> bossa, beh è tutto il giorno che siamo dietro :D
<bossa> infatti...
<bossa> diamo una svolta e finiamola qui dai
<gubi> qualcuno può aiutarmi con un problemino riguardo ai permessi utente?
<bossa> ;)
<glpiana> bossa, ma tu avevi fatto l'aggiornamento per passare a 11.04?
<bossa> ho cominciato
<glpiana> gubi, esponilo e chi sa ti aiuta
<bossa> poi avendo stupidamente fatto anche l'aggiornamento normale
<bossa> si è bloccato l'aggiornamento di versione
<glpiana> azz
<gubi> allora avevo la schermata di accesso e mi infastidiva perciò l'ho tolta
<bossa> e quando ho dovuto riavviare alla fine dell'aggiornamento normale, il casino
<gubi> da allora non mi parte più skype (mi da "Errore di segmentazione") e all'avvio mi chiede sempre 3 volte la password
<gubi> per far partire skype devo reinstallarlo ogni volta
<gubi> :(
<glpiana> bossa, oki, adesso già c'è un'altra luce
<bossa> glpiana...in fondo al tunnel
<akis24> sera
<glpiana> gubi, come l'hai tolta?
<gubi> sistema > amministrazione > schermata di accesso
<gubi> e poi gli ho detto "accedi come..."
<glpiana> bossa, allora va modificato sources.list. va sostituito natty a maverick
<bossa> straminchia
<bossa> e come si fa?
<glpiana> bossa, io non so usare sed però. o hai pazienza che cerco di capire come usarlo oppure editi a mano e cambi uno per uno :D
<bossa> ho pazienza
<bossa> piu pazienza per aspettare che per mettermi ad impazzire col rischio di sbagliare
<bossa> glpiana dimmi solo a che ora ritornare...cosi mi organizzo col resto del mondo
<glpiana> bossa, spero di fare subito
<bossa> io son qui...
<glpiana> bossa, scrivi: sed 's/maverick/natty/g' /etc/apt/sources.list > /etc/apt/sources.list.new
<GoThatWay> Ciao a tutti, ho un problema con l upgrade, qualcuno può darmi una mano?
<jester-> GoThatWay: esponi
<glpiana> bossa, frena un attimo
<bossa> glpiana problema col carattere '
<GoThatWay> Grazie, allora io ho seguito tutti i passaggi dell upgrade direttamente dal update-manager, compresi quelli che chiedevano di disinstallare package che non erano piu supportati. Fatto sta che ora, al riavvio, non vedo nessun menu (forse ho disinstallato qualcosa di importante), vedo solo il desktop
<GoThatWay> non vedo la nuova barra di unity ne tantomeno la vecchia, niente
 * bossa in attesa
<jester-> GoThatWay: dai un sudo apt-get update poi sudo apt-get dpkg --configure -a quindi sudo apt-get -f install e per ultimo sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<GoThatWay> provo subito :)
<gubi> vi saluto cercherò di risolvere via forum :)
<gubi> grazie lo stesso
<glpiana> bossa, ci sono
<GoThatWay> sudo apt-get dpkg --configure -a (su questo mi da un errore)
<bossa> glpiana anch'io
<glpiana> bossa, scrivi: sed 's/maverick/natty/g' /etc/apt/sources.list
<bossa> ho un problema col carattere '
<glpiana> GoThatWay, è un misto di comandi quello
<bossa> sulla shell non me lo riconosce
<glpiana> GoThatWay, togli apt-get
<jester-> bossa: è l'apostrofo
<glpiana> bossa, l'apostrofo?
<GoThatWay> ah ok
<bossa> lo so ragazzi
<GoThatWay> lo stesso per gli altri successivi?
<glpiana> bossa, che disposizione di tastiera hai?
<bossa> ma: sed: espressione -e #1, carattere 19: opzione 's' sconosciuta
<bossa> svizzera francese
<glpiana> GoThatWay, no solo quello
<jester-> GoThatWay: uno per volta
<glpiana> bossa, aspetta
<bossa> z e y scambiate in confronto a quella italiana e inglese
<GoThatWay> ok fatto
<ubutonto> salve a tutti, qualcuno sa dove trovare le shortcut di Unity in Italiano?
<GoThatWay> sembra non abbia fatto granchè
<jester-> GoThatWay: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<jester-> cosa combina
<glpiana> bossa, intanto il comando da dare lo cambiamo: sed -i s/maverick/natty/g /etc/apt/sources.list
<glpiana> bossa, così non ci sono simbolini
<bossa> glpiana fatto
<jester-> il new non glielo fai fare?
<GoThatWay> si esatto, quest'ultimo semplicemente mi dice 0 aggiornati, 0 da rimuovere ecc ecc
<jester-> GoThatWay: hai gnome?
<glpiana> bossa, sudo apt-get update
<bossa> sources.list.new?
<GoThatWay> si
<glpiana> bossa, niente new
<jester-> !resetgnome | GoThatWay
<ubot-it> GoThatWay: Per resettare gnome alle sue impostazioni di default rinominare le cartelle nascoste nella propria home .gnome2 .config .gconf .gconfd .gnome2_private e riavviare la sessione
<bossa> ok vado con update
<GoThatWay> mmm ok, devo farlo da terminale quindi
<bossa> glpiana fatto
<glpiana> bossa, leggi natty questa volta?
<jester-> GoThatWay: nautilus nel terminale che si apre il filomanager
<bossa> sissignore
<bossa> :)
<glpiana> bossa, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<GoThatWay> eh ma se non sbaglio da nautilus le cartelle hidden non si vedono
<bossa> eeh sembra partito!
<bossa> mi dice che ce n'è per17min
<glpiana> bossa, aspettiamo fiduciosi. poi ci sarà da mettere su kubuntu-desktop
<bossa> glpiana vuoi dire che è partito l'aggiornamento???
<bossa> OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOH
<glpiana> bossa, zitto
<glpiana> :D
<bossa> si si vero
<bossa> ZITTO
<jester-> bossa: sssssssssssssttt
<glpiana> lol
<bossa> oh ma è da stamattina alle 10 e mezza che siamo qui eh
<glpiana> a pettinar le bambole
<bossa> a far ballare le scimmie
<ubutonto> so che è una domanda scema ma su questo sito c'è la lista delle shortcut http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/04/become-a-natty-power-user-in-no-time-using-this-unit-keyboard-shortcuts-wallpaper/ non capisco cosa sia Super e Hold
<GoThatWay> io però queste cartelle non riesco a trovarle, dove sono di preciso?
<glpiana> ubutonto, super è il tasto con la bandierina di windows
<glpiana> ubutonto, hold vuol dire tenere premuto
<ubutonto> ah ok :) si sapevo che hold era tenere... ma non pensavo fosse il verbo ok grazie
<glpiana> GoThatWay, premi ctrl+h per visualizzare i file e le directry nascoste
<GoThatWay> perfetto ora le vedo grazie :)
<Zagorax> salve a tutti, stavo provando a fare l'avanzamento ma mi dice che non trova nei nuovi canali software il pacchetto essenziale ubuntu-minmal. L'avanzamento si interrompe qui. Mi sapete aiutare? Grazie
<glpiana> Zagorax, hai l'interfaccia grafica?
<GoThatWay> allora le rinomino "_old" tipo e riavvio, ok. ma devo riavviare solo l xserver praticamente?
<glpiana> GoThatWay, sì
<Zagorax> sì
<glpiana> Zagorax, con gnome?
<jester-> GoThatWay: termina sessione e rientra
<Zagorax> glpiana, sì
<glpiana> Zagorax, scrivi: gksu software-properties-gtk            se hai gnome
<glpiana> Zagorax, da lì cambia server, vai su altro e prendi garr o fastbull  che dovrebbero andare abbastanza bene
<ubutonto> scusate ma in Unity la classica voce Sistema è stata cancellata?
<superr1> ragazzi che ne pensate di adobe flash player 10.3 beta2
<superr1> per caso lo avete testato?
<glpiana> ubutonto, su unity trovi tutto sul pulsante in alto a destra, l'ultimo della barra. il menu di spegnimento dico. guarda in fondo
<jester-> superr1: che non essendo nei repo non lo consideriamo
<glpiana> uoppure tasto destro sulla lente delle applklicazioni e scegli sistema
<glpiana> ubutonto, oppure tasto destro sulla lente delle applklicazioni e scegli sistema
<superr1> jester-, motivo?
<superr1> chiedo per capire
<jester-> superr1: qui si tratta solo roba stabile da repo ufficiali
<superr1> ok
<jester-> il resto è ot
<jester-> superr1: chiedi in chat
<ubutonto> per synaptic devo dare per forza il comando via shell?
<glpiana> ubutonto, no, scrivi o cerca gestore pacchetti
<glpiana> ubutonto, se hai ubuntu in italiano
<ubutonto> ok grazie glpiana  scusa le domande sceme ma sono un po spaesato :)
<ubutonto> non ho seguito gli sviluppi di Unity
<glpiana> ubutonto, tranquillo.  l'interfaccia è nuova e va imparata con calma :)
<GoThatWay> purtroppo, non so perchè, mi si è bloccato su "check battery status" -.-
<GoThatWay> ora ho riavviato
<GoThatWay> cmq ora noto che non ci sono piu gli effetti però i menu neanche
<ab3l> ciao a tutti. finalemente mi sono munito di una scheda video nvidia ( GT440 ). Solo che ora ho una definizione dello schermo del lella e l'audio non va. sono su hardy (che non mi ha riconosciuto la scheda e i driver messi a disposizione sono per schede più vecchie). Chi mi aiuta ad installare il driver appropriato e a configurare lo schermo come si deve?
<ubutonto> glpiana:  mi funziona tutto , ho un' ATI. Ho letto che ci sono nuovi driver, mi consigli di installarli ?
<glpiana> ubutonto, solo se te li propone il gestore dei driver
<glpiana> ab3l, da che scheda arrivi? o hai installato fresco su questa?
<ab3l> glpiana: da una ATI Radeon X1650SE
<glpiana> GoThatWay, non ho capito di che parli
<GoThatWay> ho dovuto riavviare proprio, ora ho notato che, rispetto a prima che facessi questi passaggi, non ho piu gli effetti sulle finestre ecc
<glpiana> ab3l, usavi i proprietari?
<ab3l> glpiana: con la ATI si
<jester-> GoThatWay: termina sessione e alla finestra di login scegli ubuntu-calssic  no effetti
<jester-> poi sistmi
<glpiana> ab3l, dpkg -l | grep fglrx
<ab3l> glpiana: http://pastebin.com/CBFCG0gN
<glpiana> ab3l, locate fglrx
<GoThatWay> ok fatto
<jester-> GoThatWay: comprasi i menu?
<jester-> comparsi*
<GoThatWay> no :(
<jester-> resetta bene gnome
<jester-> cancellale le cartelle
<GoThatWay> ok
<GoThatWay> però non mi funziona ctrl+alt+backspace
<GoThatWay> per riavviare il server
<glpiana> GoThatWay, ctrl+alt+f1
<glpiana> ti logghi e dai sudo service gdm restart
<jester-> GoThatWay: sudo service gdm stop e sudo service gdm stop
<jester-> GoThatWay: sudo service gdm stop e sudo service gdm start
<bossa> glpiana ci sei?
<glpiana> bossa, yes
<bossa> mi è venuta fuori una roba in inglese
<glpiana> che dice?
<bossa> Configurazione in corso di keyboard-configuration
<bossa> poi sotto in inglese
<GoThatWay> ok riprovo sempre ubuntu classic?
<bossa> you will need a way to toggle the keyboard between the national layout and the standar latin layout
<glpiana> GoThatWay, senza effetti
<bossa> e altra roba sotto
<bossa> foto?
<glpiana> foto
<GoThatWay> yes! :D
<ab3l> glpiana: ecco il risultato del locate: http://pastebin.com/q0afGU7P
<GoThatWay> ok, ora si rivede il menu in alto
<GoThatWay> (e in basso ovviamente9
<jester-> GoThatWay: che scheda video hai
<madadam1> Ciao! Qualcuno ha fatto l'upgrade da ubuntu 10.10 a 11.04?
<GoThatWay> 9300M G
<glpiana> ab3l, sudo apt-get remove --purge fglrx-control xorg-driver-fglrx
<jester-> madadam1: tutti in ballo e server incasinati
<madadam1> jester-, infatti a me si è interrotto il download dopo un po'
<bleach> salve sto cercando di registrare dalla mia cam con vlc, sono riuscito a specificare il nome del dispositivo d'acquisizione /dev/video1, ma adesso non so dove prendere il nome del dispositivo di auto in ingresso, qualcuno mi aiuta a capire?
<bossa> glpiana http://imagebin.org/150824
<madadam1> qualcuno è riuscito a completarlo?
<jester-> madadam1: speta qualche giorno
<madadam1> jester-, infatti, devo calmare la foga
<glpiana> bossa, boh, quello evidenziato lo dava di default?
<GoThatWay> mah, in realtà basta cambiare server cmq
<GoThatWay> io ho preso un server usa e non si è bloccato al download
<GoThatWay> che ora ho problemi è un altro paio di maniche :D
<bossa> ma cos'è sta roba?
<bossa> glpiana mmm boh perchè con l'attesa dello scaricamento è andato via lo schermo e per farlo riapparire ho cliccato su una freccetta non so piu quale
<ab3l> glpiana: fatto. però ho un messaggio di dpkg. dice che /etc/ati non è vuota, dunque non la rimuove.
<glpiana> bossa, ok, serve per cambiare tra non so che impostazioni di tastiera. prendi alt+shift, tanto non penso che li schiacci insieme tutti i momenti
<bossa> non direi
<glpiana> ab3l, fa nulla. prova a riavviare e torna
<bossa> quindi do invia
<glpiana> bossa, vai, scegli quella. premi tab per passare su ok e poi invio
<GoThatWay> cmq ora cosa dovrei fare per avere l'ambiente desktop nuovo?
<ab3l> glpiana: ok. a dp.
<bossa> glpiana ho fatto solo invia ed è partito...
<glpiana> bossa, ok :)
<jester-> GoThatWay: c'è unity o installi altro
<lorenzo_> saperte dirmi come faccio a collargi su xchat da shell?
<jester-> lorenzo_: ????
<MatteoR> madadam1: Se vuoi fare l'upgrade, scaricati i cd da un mirror straniero. Io sto scaricando da un mirror greco e vado alla grande
<GoThatWay> ma non doveva già spuntare di default? o è proprio così ubuntu 11?
<GoThatWay> pensavo fosse stile mac col menu contestuale ecc
<GoThatWay> è comunque una cosa separata?
<jester-> GoThatWay: a unity serve il 3d, che scheda hai
<lorenzo_> premendo ctrl-alt f2 non posso collegarmi su xchat perchè ho bisogno dell'interfaccia grafica
<GoThatWay> 9300M G
<GoThatWay> sono abb sicuro di poterlo attivare
<jester-> lorenzo_: usa irssi o bitch
<GoThatWay> senza problemi
<lorenzo_> sono sempre due chat? che ne pensi di pidgin?
<jester-> GoThatWay: glxinfo | grep rendering cosa risponde
<jester-> lorenzo_: sono due client irc da terminale e non mi piacciono i multifunzione
<GoThatWay> non ce l ho installato glxinfo  :D
<jester-> GoThatWay: install quello che suggerisce per averlo
<GoThatWay> risponde direct rendering : yes
<jester-> GoThatWay: esci e scegli ubuntu e rientra
<GoThatWay> ok
<glpiana> bossa, procede?
<bossa> glpiana si si sta lavorando :)
<GoThatWay> niente menu :/
<GoThatWay> o meglio magari è proprio così
<GoThatWay> mica riesco a capire
<lorenzo_> come faccio a usare irssi? non riesco a collegarmi?
<GoThatWay> a sx non c è niente cmq
<GoThatWay> ad ogni modo non c entra niente con gli screenshots che ho visto sul sito
<jester-> lorenzo_: dai i soliti comandi
<GoThatWay> è sputtanato a dir poco :D
<glpiana> GoThatWay, sei entrato con gnome classic
<glpiana> scusa, ubuntu classic
<lorenzo_> da comando mi esce solo status, sapresti dirmi cpsa scrivere?
<GoThatWay> si però poi jester mi ha detto di riprovare ubuntu
<GoThatWay> e con ubuntu è tutto errato
<jester-> GoThatWay: ti piacciono le imitazioni al riuscite mac?
<GoThatWay> con classic va
<lusy90> ciao
<glpiana> GoThatWay, ah scusa, avevo perso un pezzo :)
<GoThatWay> come?
<lusy90> come è ubuntu 11.04?
<GoThatWay> assolutamente no, a dirti la verità non me ne frega un cavolo del menu...però avevo curiosità di vederlo e provarlo :)
<superr1> lusy90, va bene
<GoThatWay> non mi da problemi andare avanti senza effetti, ci devo lavorare con ubuntu
<jester-> lusy90: istess della 10.10 con qualche cazzillo in piu e un kernel piu recente
<lorenzo_> pensate che ubuntu si stia commercializzando?
<superr1> cazzillo loool
<jester-> lorenzo_: mica si paga
<lusy90> jester-, le stes a ubuntu 10.10?
<lorenzo_> si lo sò però secondo me c'è qualche movimento sotto
<jester-> lorenzo_: per cosa
<lorenzo_> per la commercializzazione di ubuntu
<jester-> la fanno una miriade di gente a gratis
<jester-> e hai mai visto utonto linux cacciare una lira?
<lorenzo_> momentaneamente no, però in futuro può darsi
<bossa> lorenzo_ a parte che non è il canale della discussione ma come potrebbero fare scusa? è in continua evoluzione...costantemente, quotidianamente...cosa commercializzi?
<lusy90> jester-,  ubuntu  11.04 si scarica da qui        http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download
<glpiana> !release | lusy90
<ubot-it> lusy90: puoi scaricare le iso ufficiali da qui: http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<jester-> lusy90: o avanzi da internet
<lusy90> Ubuntu 11.04 (Natty Narwhal) ???
<Steeler> lusy90, che devi fare?
<lorenzo_> a parte che in confronto ad una qualsiasi distribuzione debian ha molto da imparare, è di facile utenza in più si sta passando un periodo transitorio. avete sentito parlare delle slackware?
<lusy90> scaricare ubuntu 11.04
<Steeler> lusy90, LTS o l'altra ?
<lusy90> lts
<Steeler> lusy90, 32 o 64 bit?
<glpiana> non esiste
<lusy90> 32
<glpiana> 11.04 lts non esiste
<Steeler> lusy90, http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download
<Steeler> lusy90, gipiana ha ragione
<lusy90> Steeler,  grazie
<glpiana> bossa, alura?
<Steeler> lusy90, ok
<bossa> glpiana eh lavora
<Steeler> glpiana, te l'hai messa la nuova versine?
<Steeler> glpiana, te l'hai messa la nuova versione?
<glpiana> Steeler, yes
<Steeler> glpiana, come va?
<bossa> e cmq alura alura...quand che l'è denta al lavura
<bossa> :)
<glpiana> Steeler, bene
<Steeler> glpiana, hai formattato, ho fatto l'avanzamento?
<glpiana> Steeler, passiamo su #ubuntu-it-chat
<snake_> glpiana , salve, senti ma che tu sappia testdisk è l ecquivalente di photorec? non l ho capito.
<glpiana> snake_, sì, uno è parte dell'altro
<ab3l> glpiana: ok. ho riavviato, ma la definizione è sempre la stessa (800x600-73Hz, invece di 1680x1050-60Hz)
<snake_> mannaggia
<glpiana> Ab3L, mi è venuta in mente una cosa ce dovevi fare, sorry. se hai un xorg.conf devi toglierlo
<Ab3L> glpiana: vuoi dire che devo cancellare il file xorg.conf? in ubuntu hardy?
<glpiana> Ab3L, o quantomeno modifcarlo. mettilo su pastebin. chiedeà il modulo fglrx
<glpiana> *chiederà
<frezli> ciao ragazzi , sto provando unity con ubuntu 11.04 , ma veramente non capisco come si siano incasinati con questo desktop, sembra più un ambiente da portatori di handicap , che ne dite?
<glpiana> Ab3L, però dammi due minuti che devo tagliare la cipolla
<glpiana> !chat | frezli
<ubot-it> frezli: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Ab3L> raga, qualcuno sa come scrivere su pastebin direttamente da terminale?
<enzotib> !pastebinit | Ab3L
<ubot-it> Ab3L: pastebinit è la versione a linea di comando equivalente di !pastebin - L'output di un comando oppure del testo possono essere reindirizzati a pastebinit, il quale risponde con un URL contenente l'output - Per usare pastebinit, installare il pacchetto « pastebinit » dall'ubuntu software center - Esempio di utilizzo: comando | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Steeler> Ab3L, non so nemmeno se si può fare.
<bossa> glpiana oh ma non la smette piu
<bossa> di scrivere
<glpiana> bossa, lol
<bossa> :)
<bossa> c'ho una fame..
<bossa> glpiana FINITO
<bossa> senza riportare errori!!!!
<glpiana> bossa, sudo apt-get install --reinstall kubuntu-desktop
<frezli> come posso fare per ritornare a gnome in ubuntu 11.04 , c'è qualche impostazione  ?
<bossa> porco mondo al posto del trattino - mi da lo slash /
<bossa> tastiera tutta diversa....
<bossa> glpiana non riesco a scrivere il comando
<glpiana> bossa, che ti manca?
<glpiana> il trattino?
<Ab3L> glpiana: purtroppo hai ragione. chiama sempre fglrx: http://pastebin.com/vwi9dZxH
<bossa> si
<bossa> ma ho trovato è dove avrei normalmente il punto interrogativo
<glpiana> bossa, prova col tasto dopo lo zero
<glpiana> ah bon
<glpiana> Ab3L, io proverei a rinominare xorg.conf
<bossa> glpiana ma che tastiera è? italiana?
<glpiana> bossa, usa credo
<bossa> glpiana vabbè poi posso metterla a posto come voglio vero?
<glpiana> bossa, ma non conoscendo la tua non ci giurerei :)
<glpiana> bossa, certo
<bossa> ecco l'importante è quello
<Ab3L> glpiana: poi, una volta che ho rinominato, devo riavviare ancora, vero? o c'è verso di verificare senza il reboot?
<glpiana> Ab3L, penso basti chiudere la sessione e rientrare
<glpiana> Ab3L, o passi con ctrl+alt+f1 in tty e dai sudo service gdm restart
<bossa> glpiana poi mi spiegherai che diavolo è successo che da una tastiera e mouse che non vanno siamo finiti a questo :)
<Ab3L> ok. riprovo. a dopo.
<glpiana> bossa, no, poi vengo lì e ti taglio i ditini perchè hai bloccato l'avazamento di versione :D
<bossa> solo dopo che ti ho pagato 2 birre o anche 27
<glpiana> lol
<bossa> e pero adesso deve volare sto computer
<bossa> bon aspettiamo che non ha ancora finito...
<glpiana> bossa, ma sta scaricando o installando?
<arone> sera a tutti
<arone> ho installato i pacchetti per mac4lin , ma ora dopo un riavvio vedo ubuntu tutto nero come posso fare per ripristinare?
<glpiana> arone, non c'è supporto per software esterno ai repository ufficiali
<glpiana> !chat | arone prova di là
<ubot-it> arone prova di là: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<arone> grazie
<bossa> glpiana mi dice File di configurazione "/etc/kde4/kdm/kdmrc"  ==> modificato (dall'utente o da uno script) dopo l'installazione. ==> Il distributore del pacchetto ha fornito una versione aggiornata. Come procedere? Le opzioni sono: Y o I: installa la versione del responsabile del pacchetto. N o O: mantiene la versione attualmente installata. D: mostra le differenze tra le versioni. Z: avvia una shell per esaminare la situazione. L'
<glpiana> bossa, installa quella del manutentore
<bossa> *** kdmrc (Y/I/N/O/D/Z) (predefinito=N)?
<bossa> non la predefinita?
<glpiana> bossa, l'hai modificato tu in passato quel file?
<bossa> ma neanche so cos'è!
<bossa> :)
<glpiana> bossa, allora manutentore!
<bossa> y quindi
<bossa> vado
<Ab3L> glpiana: ok. ora ho una risoluzione più grande, ma è sempre inferiore alla mia (ossia 1280x1024-76Hz, invece di 1680x1050-50Hz) e purtroppo non trovo quella definizione nella lista. il file xorg.conf non ci sta più (ci sta il file di backup che ho creato, però. quello con fglrx).
<glpiana> bossa, su, veloce, di al pc di correre che devo andare
<bossa> e non vedo lora neanch'io
<bossa> sta configurando tutto
<bossa> glpiana fatto!
<glpiana> Ab3L, lsmod | grep nvidia    che risponde?
<glpiana> bossa, adesso incrocia le dita e riavvia scrivendo reboot
<Ab3L> glpiana: non risponde nulla.
<bossa> glpiana....si è acceso
<bossa> sta caricando....
<bossa> dai dai dai
<bossa> daaaaaaaaaaaai
<glpiana> Ab3L, vai sul gestore dei driver con restrizioni
<bossa> glpiana!!!!
<Ab3L> glpiana: ossia?
<bossa> ho fatto il login la tastiera andava!
<bossa> fammi entrare dai fammi entrare!!
<glpiana> Ab3L, sistema amministrazione driver hardware
<bossa> glpiana!!!!!!!!!!!
<bossa> VA!!!!
<bossa> OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOH
<FloodBotIt1> bossa: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<glpiana> bossa, bene, ora posso andare?
<bossa> 7 ore porcatroia!!
<glpiana> :D
<bossa> puoi fare tutto quello che vuoi!
<Ab3L> ho solo due voci: atheros hardware access layer (HAL) = non in uso // Support for Atheros 802.11 wireless LAN cards = non in uso
<bossa> sei il padrone delmondo ora
<bossa> sperando che ora vada tutto
<bossa> senno ci si risente ma il piu è fatto!!!
<bossa> GRANDE!!!
<glpiana> bossa, bene :)
<bossa> soprattutto pe la pazienza!!
<bossa> GRAZIE GRAZIE GRAZIE
<bossa> buona serata mille e mille grazie
<Ab3L> buona serata, bossa
<glpiana> Ab3L, io devo andare. se è una scheda stranuova prova con il .run
<glpiana> Ab3L, dal sito nvidia intendo
<Ab3L> glpiana: ok. grazie.
<glpiana> stacco, buona serata
<ar3ac> buonasera
<ar3ac> qualcuno che usa repository su ppa.launchpad.net mi sa dire se riesce a collegarsi questa sera ?
<superr1> ar3ac da quello che vedo ci sono problemi sui server
<superr1> staranno tutti a scarica
<ar3ac> ah ecco pensavo fosse un problema mio
<ar3ac> quindi per questa sera niente gnome3
<ar3ac> è mia idea o con questo unity hanno pisciato fuori dalla tazza ?
<enzotib> !chat | ar3ac
<ubot-it> ar3ac: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<^Spider^> ciao a tutti
<^Spider^> qualcuno può aiutarmi a debuggare l'upgrade a 11.04 che non mi funziona?
<enzotib> ^Spider^: spiega esattamente cosa succede
<^Spider^> essenzialmente come questo bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/756329
<ubot-it> Launchpad bug 756329 in update-manager "An unresolvable problem occurred while calculating the upgrade.  Please report this bug against the 'update-manager' package and include the following error message: 'E:Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may be caused by held packages." [Undecided,Invalid]
<enzotib> o, io devo riavviare
<^Spider^> ma non riesco a capire quale/i pacchetto/i crea problemi
<enzotib> a dopo
<^Spider^> ciao
<Paolo> Salve
<Paolo> scusate, ho un problemino con ubuntu 11.04
<Paolo> non riesco più a visualizzare le barre del titolo
<Paolo> ovvero quando le finestre sono massimizzate la barra si vede, integrata in unity
<Paolo> quando invece le minimizzo, la barra del titolo scompare e non posso chiuderle, ingrandirle ecc...
<Paolo> ho combinato qualcosa con compiz o unity?
<enrylinux> sera
<enrylinux> problema coc iso di ubuntu 11.04
<enrylinux> con
<^Spider^> ciao
<Ab3L> raga, due problemi. ho messo una scheda nvidia GT440. ora compiz non mi va più. se provo ad abilitare gli effetti visivi, mi esce la box che dice "impossibile abilitare gli effetti desktop". non c'è verso di attivarli? il secondo problema riguarda il suono. non ho più audio.
<attempt> Ab3L prova ad attivare i driver che consiglia hardware drivers.
<attempt> che vga avevi prima?
<Ab3L> attempt: prima avevo la asus ati radeon x1650se. ora ho messo una asus gt440. l'hardware drivers non mi consiglia nulla di nuovo.
<Ab3L> attempt: fglrx lo ho già disinstallato e ripulito, seguendo le indicazioni di glpiana
<Panaclerio> sono passato alla nuova 11.04, ma è possibile mantenere una barra in fondo al monitor?
<glpiana> ola
<Ab3L> ciao glpiana. ora la definizione schermo è ok (dopo aver avviato il .run, come hai detto tu). ciononostante non mi carico l'audio e compiz non va (e nemmeno nessun effetto grafico). Qualche idea su come attivarli?
<glpiana> Ab3L, nel terminale dai glxinfo | grep render
<Ab3L> glpiana: http://pastebin.com/sKzCbU0R
<glpiana> Ab3L, sembrerebbe ok. se vai su preferenze aspetto, sulla scheda degli effetti che vedi?
<K99Brain> Ab3L, ati?
<glpiana> K99Brain, su hardy
<K99Brain> ah
<K99Brain> Ab3L, sei antico!
<Ab3L> K99Brain: sto cercando di evolvere, per quello ho mollato ati per nvidia. la ati che avevo non mi andava da jaunty. ne ho comprata una nuova e non mi si avviava proprio manco il pc. ora su nvidia forse ho più fortuna.
<Ab3L> glpiana: non posso selezionare effetti. mi dice che non si può.
<glpiana> Ab3L, mi sa che l'xorg di hardy non è più supportato dai driver nvidia
<glpiana> Ab3L, se vuoi stare in lts passa a alucid
<glpiana> *lucid
<attempt> hai messo il .run di nvidia allora e tolto gli ati.
<Ab3L> attempt: esatto.
<attempt> Ab3L la nuova scheda ti serviva per poter avanzare di versione o sbaglio? allora avanza.
<Ab3L> :)
<attempt> perlomeno metti lucid. oppure vai diretto con natty.
<K99Brain> Ab3L, confermo assolutamente, passa a lucid
<K99Brain> Ab3L, lucid è veramente buona
<K99Brain> indipendentemente dai tuoi problemi di scheda video
<Ab3L> lucid gnome o kde?
<Panaclerio> sono passato alla nuova 11.04, ma è possibile mantenere una barra in fondo al monitor?
<attempt> Ab3L gnome.
<K99Brain> Ab3L, vedi tu
<attempt> te lo dice uno che usa kde. poi fai tu.
<Ab3L> lucid è la 10.04, giusto?
<glpiana> sì
<attempt> installi, aggiorni, metti i driver da hardware drivers non usare il run.
<attempt> poi circa stai a posto.
<glpiana> attempt, è su hardy
<attempt> si glpiana ma dicevo appena installato lucid.
<glpiana> ah :)
<Panaclerio> sono passato alla nuova 11.04, ma è possibile mantenere una barra in fondo al monitor?
<davyde> sera gentaglia
<davyde> volevo porre u nquesito.. ho appena attaccato un nuovo hard disk al pc ma ubuntu non lo vede.. e neanche windows
<davyde> e' un sata.. la mia domanda e' devo attaccare solo il cavo sata quello fino o anke quello doppio?
<OverMe> quale sarebbe quello doppio?
<davyde> dietro ci sono 2 attacchi uno largo e uno stretto
<davyde> quello stretto va alla scheda madre
<davyde> e quello largo....
<OverMe> e quello largo va all'alimentazione quindi spero vivamente tu l'abbia collegato
<davyde> all'alimentazione mi sembra..
<davyde> sisi e' collegato all'alimentazione
<OverMe> quindi è tutto collegato...
<OverMe> sudo fdisk -l
<davyde> puo essere che il bios lo veda come un raid e nn abbia i driver?
<OverMe> !paste | davyde
<ubot-it> davyde: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<davyde> http://paste.ubuntu.com/600945/
<OverMe> sdb direi
<OverMe> pare vada formattato però
<davyde> e' appena scartato
<OverMe> allora si, va formattato
<davyde> penso anch'io vada formattato
<OverMe> scarica gparted se non ce l'hai e formattalo
<davyde> sta installando
<davyde> ok
<davyde> nel terminale mi dice /dev/sdb: etichetta del disco non riconosciuta
<OverMe> non importa
<davyde> in gparted lo scelgo e dice partizione non allocato file sistem pure
<davyde> faccio una nuova partizione?
<davyde> ntfs di system?
<OverMe> se deve essere visto anche da windows si
<OverMe> ntfs
<davyde> non lo uso quasi piu windows ma puo essere che un giorno serva si
<davyde> mi dice che devo creare una nuova tabella scelgo l'impostazione predifinita? tipo ms dos?
<OverMe> si
<davyde> cosa consigli?
<davyde> di partizioni
<davyde> 1 sola enorme?
<OverMe> se deve essere solo per dati direi di si
<davyde> praticamente nel disco vecchio (360 gb) ho 4 partizioni una con windows da 40 gb una con ubuntu 8.04 una con la 10-04 e una di dati
<davyde> la 8.04 e' inservibile non riconosce piu la scheda video
<davyde> la 10.04 e' quella che uso ma ho solo 5,7gb liberi
<davyde> gd e ho le foto i video e i documenti su tutte le partizioni
<davyde> ho fatto un casino negli anni
<OverMe> se avvii da una live puoi eliminare la partizione della 8.04 e allargare quella della 10.04
<davyde> si ma prima dovrei cercare tutti i documenti salvarli in nn altro posto essere sicuro di averli tutti e poi cancellarla
<davyde> altrimenti faccio un installazione nuova sul disco nuovo
<davyde> cosi' ho spazio anke per qualche virtualizzazione no?
<davyde> ci faccio una partizione dati
<OverMe> sicuramente
<davyde> dove copio tutti i documenti e le foto e i video di tutte le partizioni vecchie
<davyde> avevo pensato tipo con fpot o shotwell di cercare le foto
<davyde> pero' i video non saprei
<davyde> intanto la formatto ntfs e vedo se funziona bene il disco?
<OverMe> si
<davyde> come etichetta metto superdisco ghgh
<davyde> 2 tb
<davyde> o e' meglio disco-nuovo?
<davyde> o lascio vuoto
<OverMe> quello chet i pare
<davyde> ok c'ha messo pochissimo..
<davyde> devo fare altro?
<davyde> non mi pare abbia formattato
<davyde> 3 secondi in tutto
<OverMe> eh, mica ci vuole tanto
<davyde> adesso per farla comparire? al riavvio?
<OverMe> ridammi un sudo fdisk -l
<davyde> ecoola
<OverMe> e vediamo
<OverMe> ah ok
<davyde> http://paste.ubuntu.com/600953/
<OverMe> ok
<davyde> dice partition 1 does not start on physical sector boundary. e' ok lo stessso?
<OverMe> si
<davyde> che dici meglio nuova installazione sul disco nuovo?
<saverio> buonasera a tutti!ho un problema, ho recuperato dei file da una chiavetta con phorec,e fin qui tutto ok pero' ora che ho preso quello che mi serviva non mi fa' cancellare i fle che non mi servono,mi dice che e' impossibile spostare i file nel cestino,qualcuno puo' aitarm?
<Fire^fox> com'era il nome della chat x chiaccherare ?
<davyde> ubuntu-it-chat
<Fire^fox> jester-: ola
<Fire^fox> sto provando empathy su irc
<Fire^fox> altrimenti non lo chiedevo
<Ab3L> raga, giusto un'ultima domanda. ma ora c'è da fidarsi a fare upgrade da hardy a lucid da synaptic? all'epoca c'erano beghe per alcuni plugin (il flash player di adobe per esempio). O è meglio piallare la root e i file di config nella home e reinstallare da zero?
<karyna> ?
<attempt> Ab3L io piallerei.
<Ab3L> ok. allora domani provo. bye.
<attempt> ti dico di piu' copiati fuori la home o almeno i dati e i conf di internet e posta. e metti anche la home nuova.
<attempt> -.-
<saintsatan> ciao a tutti
<saverio> buonasera a tutti!ho un problema, ho recuperato dei file da una chiavetta con phorec,e fin qui tutto ok pero' ora che ho preso quello che mi serviva non mi fa' cancellare i fle che non mi servono,mi dice che e' impossibile spostare i file nel cestino,qualcuno puo' aitarm?
<Panaclerio> sono passato alla nuova 11.04, ma è possibile mantenere una barra in fondo al monitor?
<superr1> olazze
<saverio> nessuno puo' aiutarmi?
<saintsatan> DKMS: install Completed.
<saintsatan> update-initramfs: deferring update (trigger activated)
<saintsatan> Elaborazione dei trigger per initramfs-tools...
<saintsatan> update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-2.6.38-8-generic
<saintsatan> cryptsetup: WARNING: failed to detect canonical device of /dev/sda3
<saintsatan> cryptsetup: WARNING: could not determine root device from /etc/fstab
<FloodBotIt1> saintsatan: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<saintsatan> ?
<gigirock> ubu 10.04 vorrei montare delle condivisioni samba all'avvio ma mi da sempre errore.....se monto da terminale tutto funziona a meraviglia...
<gigirock> e' possibile dare comandi dopo l'avvio del desktop ?
<DiabloBasic> sera a tutti
<karyna> ciao a tutti
<saverio> buonasera a tutti qualcuno mi puo' aiutare,non riesco a cancellare dei file che ho nella home,mi dice che e' impossibile spostare nel cestino
<Fire^fox> che file sono
<saverio> sono file di diverso tipo che ho recuperato con photorec da una chiavetta, avevo cancellato delle foto per sbaglio,ora le ho recuperate ma non riesco a cancellare quello che non serve
<Fire^fox> puoi aprire un terminale e cancellarle da root
<Fire^fox> sudo rm file1 file2 etc
<gigirock> saverio, 6 sicuro che n sono links ?
<saverio> nelle propieta mi dice propietario root
<saverio> fire fox  file 1 file 2 ecc. intendi che devo mettere i nomi dei file?
<Fire^fox> si
<saverio> ok provo
<gigirock> saverio, altrimenti da terminale sudo -i
<gigirock> poi mc
<saintsatan> cosa significa questo errore http://pastebin.com/WiBSSa7V
<saverio> con sudo rm file mi dice impossibile rimuovere e' una directory
<OverMe> sudo rm -r directory
<OverMe> e attento a cosa rimuovi
<saverio> overme scusa ma devo mettere il nome del file dopo il comando?
<saverio> non vorrei fare casini
<Fire^fox> e' una file o una dir
<OverMe> se stai tentando di cancellare una directory no
<Fire^fox> prima hai detto file e poi dir
<saverio> sono file con dentro un po' di tutto
<OverMe> un file non può contenere "un po di tutto"
<OverMe> quelle sono le cartelle
<saverio> li ho recuperati da una chiavetta in cui avevo cancellato delle foto e ho poi recuperato pero' c'e' di tutto
<Fire^fox> sudo rm -r nomecartella
<OverMe> se sono file il comando è sudo rm nomefile
<saverio> si scusa penso siano cartelle
<OverMe> vabbé comunque, sudo rm -r quellochevuoicancellare
<saverio> ok provo
<saverio> ok raga grazie mille funziona vi ringrazio molto
<OverMe> de nada
<saverio> siete sempre risolutivi grazie e buona serata a tutti
<superr1> ragazzi abilitando compiz cubo mi sparscono le cornici delle finestre
<superr1> -.-
<superr1> ho abilitato decorazioni finestra ma il problema rima uguale
<fester-> buonasera a tutte
<Fire^fox> vai nelle opzioni delle decorazioni ed abilita il titolo
<Panaclerio_> è possibile disabilitare i menu della nuova versione di ubuntu?
<Fire^fox> si
<Fire^fox> intendi rimetterli sulla finestra ?
<michele> Fire^fox, sai dirmi dove sono salvati i temi di sfondo di natty?
<Fire^fox> perche'
<michele> Fire^fox, sto rimettendo Lucid ma vorrei prendermi i temi
<Fire^fox> retromarcia ? come mai ?
<michele> Fire^fox, meglio una Lts e poi ci sono delle cose che non mi vanno tipo vmplayer
<michele> vbox purtroppo non mi supporta i sofware 3d che uso
<michele> peccato
<michele> Fire^fox, che ne pensi? ma poi sti temi del desktop dove li trovo?
<Fire^fox> bhe su gnome-files
<keimov> ciao a tutti
<michele> Fire^fox, potresti indicarmi il percorso con esattezza
<Carlin0>  /usr/share/backgrounds
<Fire^fox> http://gnome-look.org/index.php?xcontentmode=101&PHPSESSID=54f01b15bfd909ec3d78e5da6d7e31c0
<Fire^fox> ma... volevi i temi o gli sfondi
<nicola88> ciao tutti, lo chiedo a chi ha provato ubuntu 11,04: conviene passare alla nuova versione o rimanere con ubuntu 10.10?
<michele> Carlin0, grazie
<michele> nicola88, è bellissima la nuova ma dipende da cosa ci devi fare
<Fire^fox> nicola88: dipende da te, se ti piace e' un qualcosa in piu'
<michele> comunque tra la 10.10 e la 11.04 sempre meglio la 11.04
<michele> se mi chiedi tra la 10.04 e la 11.04 allora bisogna fermarsi un attimo a riflettere
<michele> Fire^fox, aspetterei questo qualcosa in più con la nuova LTS
<nicola88> eh si, con la 10.10 mi trovo bene... ma da qual che ho letto su internet non ci sono particolari novità nella 11.04
<michele> nicola88, be questo non è vero. è tutto stravolto
<nicola88> è bella l'interfaccia UNity? veloce come prima?
<Fire^fox> sai e' una questione di abitudini
<Fire^fox> unity all'inizio puo' non rimanere simpatica ma dopo qualche giorno di uso e configurazione e' piu' pratica
<Lorthirk> Fire^fox: a quanto pare sono sopravvissuto all'update :)
<nicola88> allora domani lo metto tramite il gestore aggiornamenti, penso che i dati rimarranno intatti
<Fire^fox> Lorthirk: bon x te
<nicola88> ;-D
<Fire^fox> nicola88: fatti un backup prima
<nicola88> ok... ragazzi grazie dei pareri. :-) ciao a tutti
<michele> Fire^fox, oramai ho deciso mi era rimasto l'ultimo test da fare su vmplayer. mi supporta persino la nuova release di UDK unreal development kit. Finchè non riesco ad installare vm player su natty purtroppo non posso effettuare il passaggio
<Fire^fox> spett
<Fire^fox> perche' non va' vmplayer ?
<K99Brain> nicola88, se vuoi una idea di come è: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_GJRVtZ4wKk
<Lorthirk> ho solo un dubbio ora
<michele> non me lo installa
<michele> mi da errore di sintassi
<michele> mentre su lucid lo installa
<michele> è un .bundle
<Lorthirk> ho come l'impressione che le prestazioni della scheda video si siano drasticamente ridotte... che posso fare per verificare? il driver (fglrx, è una ati) è segnato come installato e attiv
<Fire^fox> michele: che file e'
<michele> Fire^fox, è un .bundle
<michele> VMware-Player-3.1.4-385536.x86_64.bundle
<michele> se vai sul sito puoi scaricarlo se ti registri...è gratis
<michele> almeno il player è gratis
<michele> Fire^fox, se mi dici che mi dai una mano aspetto un pò a togliere natty e rimettere Lucid
<Fire^fox> michele:
<Fire^fox> michele: http://rockandro.net/foro/index.php?/topic/24975-jugar-en-gnulinux-ubuntu-1104-natty-narwhal-y-no-morir-en-el-inteto/
<Fire^fox> ma che roba e'
<michele> è come virtual box ma è più potente
<Fire^fox> ma per farci cosa
<michele> serve per usare le direct x cosa che vb non ha
<Fire^fox> ma ci devi installare qualcosa ?
<michele> sì programmi di grafica 3d che usano le directX
<michele> cioè su windows
<Fire^fox> ma sono prg da installare o sono "portale" su file unico
<michele> questa domanda non l'ho capita
<michele> "portale"?
<Fire^fox> portable
<michele> sono programmi da installare
<michele> ma che comando è questo? . / sudo vmware-player-3.1.4-385536.x86_64.bundle
<Fire^fox> non serve
<michele> e quale serve?
<michele> l'ho letto dal sito che mi hai consigliato
<michele> Fire^fox, allora che cosa devo scrivere per installare questo .bundle?
<michele> sudo sh?
<Fire^fox> calma
<michele> scusami non sapevo che stessi considerando il mio problema e grazie
<michele> Fire^fox, purtroppo devo andare a letto perchè sono stanchissimo in seguito a questa notte
<Fire^fox> http://communities.vmware.com/message/1745502?tstart=0
<Fire^fox> vai
<michele> Fire^fox, il problema è che non riesco proprio ad installare il file che mi dà errore e non ho capito perchè
<Fire^fox> leggi c'e un file attaccato
<michele> Fire^fox, ce ne sono due
<michele> quale prendo?
<Fire^fox> l'ultimo e' lo stesso, dice che non va' ma prova....
<michele> cioè scarico il secondo?
<Fire^fox> prova
<Fire^fox> altrimenti chmod +x vmware-player-3.1.4-385536.x86_64.bundle
<Fire^fox> sudo ./
<Fire^fox> sudo ./vmware-player-3.1.4-385536.x86_64.bundle
<Fire^fox> scusa il sudo ./ non lo considerare
<michele> Fire^fox, mi dice command not found
<Fire^fox> chmod +x /percorso del file/
<Fire^fox> scusa
<Fire^fox> chmod +x /percorso del file/nome del bundle
<michele> chmod non c'è bisogno perchè il file è già un eseguibile
<Fire^fox> ./filename allora
<michele> errore di sintassi vicino il simbolo non atteso "newline"
<Fire^fox> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/VmwareServer
<Fire^fox> ma perche' non ti fai due partizioni una con natty ed una con win
<michele> perchè volevo gestire tutto da ubuntu
<michele> riducendo all'essenziale l'utilizzo di win
<Fire^fox> ma non ci sono programmi per ovviare a quello che devi fare su ubuntu ?
<michele> assolutamente no. UDK non gira su linux.
<Fire^fox> che roba e'
<michele> http://www.udk.com/
<michele> crezione di giochi
<michele> buonanotte
<michele> e grazie come sempre disponibile
<Fire^fox> notte
<danilo> ma i server centrali per i download di ubuntu vi risultano ancora intasati?
<danilo> ...
#ubuntu-it 2011-04-30
<root> ciao a tutti
<Guest57962> mi pare che sia tardi
<Guest57962> ma c'e' ancora qualcuno sveglio
<Guest57962> ?
<Guest57962> ho installato finalmete ubuntu 11.40
<Guest57962> ma mi pare di avere dei problemi con repo
<Guest57962> in quale file ci sono i server da modificare per il repo
<Guest57962> ?
<Ab3L> ciao. sono su lucid ora. ma solo in versione live. sembra che con nvidia il problema schermo sia risolto (per il momento non ho avuto spegnimenti o modifiche della definizione). però il problema è che mi pare che il suono voglia passare dalla porta hdmi della nvidia invece che dalla scheda audio normale. è possibile modificare?
<Ab3L> ossia, vorrei dire a lucid di usare il modulo della scheda audio per l'audio e non quello della nvidia. solo che non so come fare. credo ci sia da dare qualche lsmod o modprobe, ma non so come né quale...
<Ab3L> un'alternativa (forse la migliore) sarebbe attivare l'audio in simultanea da hdmi e da scheda audio normale...
<massimo18> Buon Giorno
<Ab3L> ciao massimo18. per caso sai come far passare il suono da due uscite in parallelo o disattivare l'hdmi per riattivare la scheda audio normale?
<Dig> Ciao a tutti. E' normale che ancora non ci sia la proposta di fare l'avanzamento di versione?
<Damaskinos> buongiorno
<Damaskinos> scusate ma in ubuntu 11.04 come si impostano gli effetti grafici normali? non riesco più a trovare il pannello di controllo. Una volta c'era una scheda in aspetto adesso non più
<enzotib> Dig, che versione di ubuntu hai?
<enzotib> Damaskinos, installa compizconfig-settings-manager
<enzotib> a dopo
<Damaskinos> enzotib, si ci sono
<Dig> enzotib: su due pc ho la 10.10 e su uno la 10.04
<carmine__> mmh ho un problema con unity.. le applicazioni xchat e chromium non me le segnala aperte
<carmine__> e ogni volta che ci clicco sopra si apre una nuova sessione
<glpiana> ola
<carmine__> ciao glpiana
<glpiana> ciao carmine__
<carmine__> glpiana, percaso sai "<carmine__> mmh ho un problema con unity.. le applicazioni xchat e chromium non me le segnala aperte"
<glpiana> carmine__, sulla barra laterale?
<carmine__> yes
<glpiana> carmine__, strano. hai già provato un reset di unity con unity --reset ?
<carmine__> glpiana, non ancora, perché sto aggiornando proprio ora il sistema, e mi segnala un aggiornamento di unity; però volevo sapere se è un bug che già qualcun'altro ha riscontrato o cosa
<glpiana> carmine__, mai riscontrato. ma s stai aggiornando aggiorna e poi riavvia e vedi che fa
<carmine__> sì.. natty-proposed ;)
<massimo18> ?
<glpiana> carmine__, sei uno sviluppatore?
<glpiana> carmine__, non mi stupisce che si possano verificare problemi attivando i repo proposed. ma se sei sviluppatore...
<Ciccio89> ciao ragazzi! ho un problema con ubuntu 11.04: praticamente non riesco ad attivare gli effetti visivi :( ho una scheda nvidia geforce go 7300 e i driver installati sono quelli proprietari che raccomanda ubuntu. qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<glpiana> Ciccio89, su 11.04 gli effetti visivi si sceglie se averli al login
<glpiana> Ciccio89, se prendi ubuntu classico ha gli effetti. se prendi ubuntu classico senza effetti... beh mi pare esplicativo già il nome
<Ciccio89> glpiana, si si ho messo ubuntu classico ma gli effetti nn vanno cmq
<glpiana> Ciccio89, installazione nuova o avanzamento?
<Ciccio89> installazione nuova
<jester1-> Ciccio89:  dpkg -l | grep nvidia e metti nel pastebin
<glpiana> !paste | Ciccio89
<ubot-it> Ciccio89: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<jester1-> !paste | Ciccio89
<glpiana> hihihihi jester1-
<jester1-> ghghgh
<Dig> Ciao a tutti. E' normale che ancora non ci sia la proposta di fare l'avanzamento di versione?
<glpiana> Dig, su che versione sei?
<Dig> glpiana: su due pc ho la 10.10 e su uno la 10.04
<glpiana> Dig, parliamo di 10.10 ora. hai repository esterni?
<Dig> glpiana: su quella a 64 bit non dovrei avere nulla di esterno. Quindi mi stai dicendo che l'avanzamento dovrebbe già essere stato richiesto?
<glpiana> Dig, vediamo. ce l'hai sotto mano?
<glpiana> Dig, oh
<Dig> glpiana: no, al momento no. gestisco 5 pc con ubuntu rischio di dire stupidagini. Comunque devo controllare i sorgenti software per essere a regola con i rilasci vero?
<jester1-> Dig: aspetti sempre che ti salti addosso lei?
<glpiana> Dig, devi controllare i sorgenti, devi avere i pc aggiornati, devi controllare come è impostato il rilascio e devi avere update-manager e update-manager core aggiiornati
<Dig> jester1-: a dire la verita ho scaricato il torrent...però ho visto che le guide consigliano l'avanzamento via rete
<massimo18> ?
<massimo18> Dig: che guide hai letto?
<Ciccio89> glpiana, jester1-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/601196/
<glpiana> Ciccio89, scrivi: glxinfo | grep render
<Dig> glpiana: ok, allora prima di stressarvi controllerò su tutti i pc queste tre cose
<glpiana> Dig, sì. e poi collegati con il pc che ha problemi
<Dig> massimo18: lo ricordo dalle passate guide. mi sbaglio?
<Ciccio89> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/601198/
<massimo18> Dig: per quanto mi riguarda mai fatto un avanzamento da rete
<glpiana> massimo18, esperienze personali ed opinioni. tutto lì
<glpiana> :)
<massimo18> si si
<glpiana> Ciccio89, ora sei dentro come ubuntu classico?
<Ciccio89> glpiana, si si sono con ubuntu classico
<glpiana> Ciccio89, prenid una schermata con qualche finestra a perta ma nonn a tutto schermo
<glpiana> !image | Ciccio89
<ubot-it> Ciccio89: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<glpiana> Ciccio89, sai come si cattura una schermata?
<Ciccio89> glpiana, si ma non ho capito cosa vuoi dire catturo una schermata con una qualsiasi finestra aperta, tipo anche xchat o terminale?
<glpiana> Ciccio89, yes
<jester1-> Ciccio89: ls /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Ciccio89> glpiana, http://imagebin.org/150958
<glpiana> Ciccio89, vabbè fa niente
<jester1-> Ciccio89: glxinfo | grep rendering cosa risponde
<Ciccio89> jester1-, ho lanciato il comando che mi hai detto ma nn è successo assolutamente nulla
<glpiana> jester1-, non ha xrg.conf allora
<jester1-> Ciccio89: X11 con x maiscole
<mikall> Buon giorno a tutti
<glpiana> Ciccio89, dai: lsmod | grep nv
<jester1-> glpiana: la 7900 è balorda
<mikall> Qualcuno può aiutarmi con unity/nvidia/compiz?
<Ciccio89> glpiana,  al primo comando mi dice si mentre al secondo mi da nvidia 9766978  31
<jester1-> mikall: hai installato il driver?
<Ciccio89> jester1-, nulla il terminale mi restituisce la stessa stringa ma nn succede altro
<mikall> si, me ne da due, il 173 e quello raccomandato; dice comunque "Questo driver è installato, ma non attualmente in uso"...
<jester1-> Ciccio89: lsmod | grep nouve
<jester1-> mikall: attivalo
<mikall> e come? Non ci sono pulsanti..
<jester1-> mikall: che scheda hai
<mikall> nvidia GeForce 7300
<mikall> mi dice che è attivato
<Ciccio89> jester1-: dato ma non succede nulla
<mikall> ma mi dice che non è in uso..
<jester1-> azzzo la serie 7000
<jester1-> mikall: prova ad attivare il 173
<mikall> posso solo rimuoverlo!
<mikall> fatto.. non cambia nulla...
<jester1-> mikall: a quanto pare la 7000 ha problemi
<mikall> anzi in questa seconda installazione della 11.04 mi ha riconosciuto la scheda..
<glpiana> mikall, dopo l'attivazione devi riavviare
<mikall> saranno passati 2 gg da quando li ho installati..
<Ciccio89> jester1-, glpiana, molto probabilmente con mikall abbiamo lo stesso identico problema
<mikall> avrò riavviato 300 volte e fatto innumerevoli prove..
<jester1-> Ciccio89: stessa serie 7000
<mikall> non va compiz nè unity
<mikall> ho installato unity 2d
<mikall> carino..
<mikall> ma il problema è che credo mi manki l'acc. grafiva
<mikall> grafica
<mikall> inkscape è lentissimo
<Ciccio89> jester1-, esattamente nn va nè compiz nè unity
<mikall> così non posso usarlo..
<Ciccio89> jester1-, la questione è che con la 10.10 e versione precedenti andava
<mikall> Mi suggerite di passare alla 10.04 e mettere unity 2d?
<Ciccio89> jester1-, il problema è k nella 11.04 nn c'è nelle impostazioni di aspetto la scheda effetti visivi... dunque se nn c'è io come posso fare ad attivarli?
<mikall> giusto..
<mikall> forse non c'è perchè non trova l'accelerazione grafica..
<Ciccio89> jester1-, ovviamente compiz setting manager è installato ma nn succede nulla quando attivo gli effetti
<mikall> ESATTO
<mikall> è il mio stesso problema
<Ciccio89> mikall, forse si attivano dal panello nvidia settings ma le ho provate tutte
<vds> buongiorno!
<Ciccio89> mikall, nn avrai mica un acer aspire 5633? XD
<mikall> ci ho già smanettato.. ma nulla...
<mikall> no un dell Inspiron cavolo...
<Ciccio89> mikall, ma cmq il problema è lo stesso
<mikall> provo ad installare i glx
<jester1-> Ciccio89: se non hai xorg.conf nividia non viene usato
<mikall> ?
<Ciccio89> mikall, hai fatto l'avanzamento tu o l'installazione?
<mikall> install
<mikall> avete idee?
<Ciccio89> l'unica cosa che mi viene in mente è reinstallare la 10.10 attivare gli effetti visivi dalle impostazioni aspetto e avanzare
<mikall> tu hai installato?
<glpiana> mikall, Ciccio89, che kernel usate? controllate con uname -a
<Ciccio89> jester1- , e per attivare xorg.conf come faccio
<mikall> io 2.6.38-8-generic
<Ciccio89> glpiana, Linux Acer-Aspire 2.6.38-8-generic #42-Ubuntu SMP Mon Apr 11 03:31:50 UTC 2011 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<glpiana> mikall, tutta la riga, su, non è faticoso il copia e incolla :)
<mikall> Linux mikbook 2.6.38-8-generic #42-Ubuntu SMP Mon Apr 11 03:31:50 UTC 2011 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<Ciccio89> glpiana, lo stesso kernel
<glpiana> Ciccio89, mikall, su sistema amministrazione visualizzatore file di registro recuperate Xorg.0.log e mettetelo su pastebin
<mikall> Ciccio tu hai fatto upgrade o installaz
<carmine_> glpiana, risolto dopo l'aggiornamento e un riavvio ;)
<glpiana> carmine_, bene. ma lascia perdere i proposed
<mikall> faccio un new paste?
<mikall> o c'è già qualcosa aperto?
<Ciccio89> mikall, a dire la verità avevo fatto l'upgrade prima ma sulla 10.10 nn avevo attivati gli effetti visivi e dunque nella 11.04 è rimasto cosi... poi ho deciso di fare l'intallazione nel caso in cui ci fossero stati problemi durante l'avanzamento ma nn ho risolto nulla lo stesso
<glpiana> !Paste | mikall
<ubot-it> mikall: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<mikall> figo....  http://paste.ubuntu.com/601203/
<Ciccio89> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/601204/
<mikall> non so se serve per la diagnosi... ma ho dovuto disabilitare acpi
<Ciccio89> nessuno ha idee per risolvere il problema mio e di mikall?
<glpiana> Ciccio89, mikall , sì se ve ne state un po' zitti :) stiamo cercando
<Ciccio89> glpiana, ok ok scusaci :) ti lasciamo lavorare
<glpiana> Ciccio89, apri un terminale
<glpiana> Ciccio89, scrivi: ls .nvidia*
<glpiana> mikall, lo stesso anche tu
<glpiana> Ciccio89, ditemi se da qualcosa, se non va provate la N maiuscola
<Ciccio89> glpiana, dunque mi da  .nvidia-settings-rc
<mikall> .nvidia-settings-rc
<glpiana> Ciccio89, oki. provate a rinominarlo e riavviate
<mikall> rinominare cosa?
<Ciccio89> glpiana, cioè?
<glpiana> Ciccio89, mikall, scrivete: mv  .nvidia-settings-rc  .nvidia-settings-rc_old
<mikall> ok :-)
<mikall> adesso riavvio..
<Ciccio89> glpiana, fatto e scusa la nostra ignoranza in materia :)
<mikall> bye!
<Ciccio89> glpiana, riavvio anche io
<Ciccio89> glpiana, riavvio effettuato
<Ciccio89> glpiana, nn noto alcuna differenza
<mikall> Ri salve a tutti!!
<Ciccio89> mikall, cambiato qualcosa a te?
<mikall> così.. su due piedi...
<mikall> No
<glpiana> Ciccio89, mikall, controllate che il driver sia caricato con: lsmod | grep nvidia
<mikall> nvidia               9766978  30
<Ciccio89> glpiana, mi da questo nvidia               9766978  31
<mikall> che vuol dire?.. Attivato?
<glpiana> ora, gksu nvidia-settings
<glpiana> controllate la configurazione e fategli salvare xorg.conf
<Ciccio89> glpiana, nn ho capito
<mikall> Failed to parse existing X config file '/etc/X11/xorg.conf'!
<mikall> quando provo a salvare mi dice quello..
<Ciccio89> glpiana, anche a me stessa cosa quando provo a salvare
<glpiana> avete dato gksu?
<mikall> yes
<Ciccio89> si si
<mikall> mi ha chiesto la password quindi...
<glpiana> potete salvarlo altrove, tipo sulla scrivania?
<Ciccio89> tra l'altro su terminale è uscito questo: VALIDATION ERROR:  Data incomplete in file /etc/X11/xorg.conf.
<Ciccio89> Device section "Default Device" must have a Driver line.
<Ciccio89> nn so se a mikall è uscito anche
<mikall> no.. a me no
<glpiana> oh
<glpiana> potete salvarlo altrove? sì o no?
<Ciccio89> glpiana, mikall, dopo l'avviso però di errore se faccio ok me lo fa salvare
<mikall> si..
<angeloblu31> buondi'
<Ciccio89> glpiana, io sono riuscito a salvarlo in etc/X11/xorg.conf
<glpiana> Ciccio89, mikall , date ls /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Ciccio89> nn succede nulla mi restituisce la stringa
<angeloblu31> qualcuno mi puo' spiegare perche' sul mio fisso il lettore di card non legge memory superiori a 2 gb?
<mikall> si mi dice ls /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<mikall> scusate /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<mikall> il file c'è..
<glpiana> mikall, Ciccio89 , ok, terminate la sessione
<mikall> ti sei già stufato di noi?
<angeloblu31> salve glpiana
<glpiana> ciao angeloblu31
<glpiana> mikall, lol
<massimo18> lol
<angeloblu31> glpiana appena puoi mi rispondi grazie
<glpiana> angeloblu31, non so risponderti, mi spiace. con qunate card hai provato?
<angeloblu31> piu' di una quelle da 2gb li legge il problema lo tengo dopo aver messo ubuntu
<glpiana> angeloblu31, prendine una di dimensione superiore, inseriscila, aspetta un attimo e apri un terminale
<glpiana> angeloblu31, scrivi: dmesg | tail
<glpiana> angeloblu31, copia tutto quello ch esce su pastebin
<glpiana> !paste | angeloblu31
<ubot-it> angeloblu31: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Ciccio89> glpiana, sessione termianata
<angeloblu31> ok aspet un attimo
<glpiana> Ciccio89, al login hai scelto ubuntu classico?
<Ciccio89> glpiana, si si
<glpiana> Ciccio89, se scegli ubuntu che fa?
<Ciccio89> glpiana, se può aiutare ho trovato ora questo topic http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?topic=457180.0
<Ciccio89> glpiana, cambio e ti faccio sapere
<mikall> ...
<Ciccio89> glpiana, all'avvio mi ha dato questo errore: "It seems that you do not have the hardware required to run Unity. Please choose Ubuntu Classic at the login screen and you will be using the traditional environment.
<mikall> Ciccio, cambiato nulla?
<glpiana> Ciccio89, mikall , nulla
<mikall> nulla
<glpiana> Ciccio89, mikall , ora jester- sta facendo delle prove
<Ciccio89> mikall, nn è cambiato nulla a te?
<Ciccio89> glpiana, ok ok
<glpiana> portate pazienza e vediamo se ne cava qualcosa
<mikall> continuo a smanettare con compiz ma niente..
<mikall> glpiana c'è un modo per testare l'accelerazione video?
<Ciccio89> glpiana, si si anzi grazie per l'aiuto che ci state dando
<glpiana> mikall, glxinfo | grep render
<mikall> Il programma "glxinfo" non è attualmente installato.
<Ciccio89> glpiana, lo devo dare anche io questo comando?
<glpiana> mikall, metti mesa-utils come ti  suggerisce
<glpiana> Ciccio89, mi pare tu l'abbia già dato duevolte e dava yes, ma dallo ancora
<Ciccio89> glpiana, direct rendering: Yes
<Ciccio89> OpenGL renderer string: GeForce Go 7300/PCI/SSE2
<Ciccio89>     GL_NV_vertex_program3, GL_NVX_conditional_render, GL_OES_depth24,
<Ciccio89>     GL_OES_fbo_render_mipmap, GL_OES_get_program_binary, GL_OES_mapbuffer,
<FloodBotIt1> Ciccio89: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<glpiana> Ciccio89, non si incolla in canale -.-
<Ciccio89> glpiana, ops....
<mikall> wow.. adesso ho la stessa cosa di Ciccio..
<Ciccio89> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/601216/
<Ciccio89> mikall, hai visto k bello eh? :)
<glpiana> mikall, Ciccio89, riavviate e riprovate a entrare in unity
<mikall> si... ora sono contento...
<mikall> ok
<Ciccio89> ok
<Carmine> glpiana, perché i proposed non vanno bene? :O
<glpiana> Carmine, perchè possono dar problemi essendo in sviluppo
<Carmine> ah sì, comunque ovviamente non ho capito se quel problema s'è risolto col riavvio o con l'aggiornamento :O
<luca230103> glpiana ecco cosa e' uscito
<glpiana> Carmine, e chi lo può dire :)
<luca230103> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/601217/
<Ciccio89> rieccoci qui
<glpiana> luca230103, saresti angelo di prima?
<luca230103> si glpiana
<glpiana> luca230103, digita: sudo fdisk -l    e metti su pastebin
<glpiana> Ciccio89, hai porvato a entrare con unity?
<luca230103> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/601219/
<Ciccio89> glpiana si sono con unity e questa volta lìerrore precedente non è uscito
<glpiana> Ciccio89, ha le ombre e menate varie?
<mikall> nulla.. neanche a pagarlo..
<mikall> disinstallo e reinstallo unity..
<Ciccio89> nulla
<Ciccio89> nn esce niente
<glpiana> mikall, no
<mikall> ok..
<Ciccio89> le finestre non sono tremolanti unity nn esce nn esce nulla
<luca230103> glpiana hai visto?
<glpiana> Ciccio89, ah, quindi non va unity
<Ciccio89> ma cmq nn voglio unity voglio solo gli effetti visivi
<glpiana> luca230103, sì, visto. non la vede proprio
<mikall> beh.. io vorrei anche unity..
<luca230103> infatti
<Ciccio89> no no ho il solito pannello di gnome anche se sono con la sessione di unity
<mikall> idem
<glpiana> Ciccio89, mikall , nulla allora
<luca230103> gl non posso fare nulla?
<glpiana> Ciccio89, mikall , mettete su pastebin il contenuto di /etc/X11/xrog.conf
<glpiana> sorry
<glpiana> Ciccio89, mikall , mettete su pastebin il contenuto di /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Ciccio89> glpiana, come apriamo il file?
<Ciccio89> niente risolto
<glpiana> Ciccio89, da terminale: cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<mikall> http://paste.ubuntu.com/601221/
<mikall> ragazzi grazie sempre
<Ciccio89> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/601222/
<mikall> A parte marca del monitor e risoluzioni... sono identici
<luca230103> glpiana si puo' fare qualcosa?
<Ciccio89> mikall, chissà x quale motivo nn funge
<glpiana> luca230103, non so dirti
<attempt> luca230103 se hai un pc con windows formattala. e' formattata? e' strano che non veda neanche il device.
<glpiana> Ciccio89, mikall, se vi va si fa una prova. non assicuro nulla assolutamente.
<mikall> tranquillo
<mikall> ho già reinstallato 3 volte in 2 gg
<mikall> la 4 non mi preoccupa!!
<mikall> ;-)
<luca230103> glpiana quella da 2gb la legge
<Ciccio89> glpiana, tranquillo male k va si reinstalla il sistema :)
<luca230103> quelle da 4 no
<glpiana> mikall, Ciccio89, allora anzitutto nel terminale: sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf_vecchio
<mikall> mi pare giusto
<Ciccio89> fatto
<glpiana> ora scrivete: sudo touch /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<glpiana> quindi scrivete: gksu gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<glpiana> dentro ci copiate questo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/601223/
<mikall> riavvio?
<glpiana> mikall, dai cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf   e guarda che sia uguale al paste che ho indicato
<mikall> si si ok
<glpiana> mikall, allora se non dovesse ripartire correttamente devi entrare in recovery mode. sai come fare?
<glpiana> Ciccio89, segui anche tu :)
<mikall> nella peggiore delle ipotesi ctrl+alt+f1
<mikall> e risposto il file di backup di xorg.conf?
<glpiana> mikall, esatto
<Ciccio89> glpiana, fatto anche io
<glpiana> Ciccio89, hai letto anche tu?
<Ciccio89> glpiana, si si fatto fatto
<glpiana> Ciccio89, sai come rimettere a posto xor.conf vecchio?
<mikall> ok ragazzi io vado... spero di tornare moooolto presto
<mikall> bye, in bocca al lupo CIccio!!!
<Ciccio89> glpiana, vabbè dammi il comando tanto per essere sicuri
<Ciccio89> :)
<glpiana> Ciccio89, sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf_vecchio /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Ciccio89> glpiana, ok grazie riavvio vi farò sapere XD
<mikall> Sono ancora qua... eee già..
<glpiana> mikall, cambiato niente?
<mikall> glpiana... zero a zero
<mikall> nulla
<mikall> ne unity ne compiz
<glpiana> mikall, glxinfo |  grep render   da ancora yes?
<mikall> yes
<mikall> è come prima
<Ciccio89> glpiana, rieccoci qui allora sono dentro con unity ma nn è cambiato nulla
<glpiana> Ciccio89, come a mikall
<mikall> maledetta scheda videooooo!!
<Ciccio89> mikall, sto odiando questo pcv
<luca230103> glpiana qualche comando per vedere le periferiche di rete
<jester-> Ciccio89: glxinfo | gep rendering cosa dice
<glpiana> luca230103, non so dirti
<glpiana> luca230103, che periferiche?
<luca230103> schede di rete
<glpiana> luca230103, ifconfig   e    iwconfig
<Ciccio89> jester- comando gep nn trovato
<luca230103> grazie
<mikall> glpiana può servire questo?
<mikall> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1742732
<glpiana> luca230103, sudo iwlist scan    per la scansione delle connessioni wifi
<jester-> Ciccio89: glxinfo | grep rendering
<Ciccio89> jester- mi dice si
<jester-> Ciccio89: lsmod | grep nvidia
<glpiana> mikall, proviamo, dai
<Ciccio89> jester- nvidia               9766978  31
<jester-> Ciccio89: dovrebbe andare unity
<glpiana> mikall, ora sei dentro come ubuntu classic (no effects)?
<mikall> Ciccio prova /usr/lib/nux/unity_support_test -p
<mikall> no no come unbuntu
<mikall> inteoria con unity
<glpiana> mikall, esci ed entra come ubuntu classic (no effects)
<jester-> Ciccio89: alla schermata gdm dopo aver messo user e pass, sotto, in sessioni scegli ubuntu?
<glpiana> facciamo passo passo come dice lì
<mikall> ok
<Ciccio89> jester- si si ubuntu scelgo
<Ciccio89> glpiana, mikall, allora ragazzi k fate? io ho lanciato il comando k mikall mi ha dato
<glpiana> forse c'è una soluzione
<mikall> glpiana non si può seguire la guida..
<Ciccio89> glpiana, comincio a seguire la guida di mikall anche io ok?
<mikall> non ho la voce "Experimental 3D Support for nVidia cards"
<Ciccio89> mikall, aspetta che provo io e ti faccio sapere
<glpiana> mikall, scusa ma stai facendo da solo? a che punto si?
<mikall> al primo!!
<mikall> sono entrato nella sessione senza effetti speciali
<mikall> ma già al punto due... mi manca qualcosa..
<glpiana> mikall, vai sul gestore dei driver e disattiva
<glpiana> mikall, un punto per volta dai, seguimi
<mikall> allora premo "rimuovi" sul driver?
<glpiana> mikall, sì
<glpiana> mikall, fatto?
<mikall> ha finito adesso
<mikall> ok
<glpiana> mikall, riavvia e torna
<mikall> ok
<mikall> ok ho meno colori.. ci sono
<glpiana> mikall, vai su sistema driver aggiuntivi
<glpiana> c'è exerimental qualcosa?
<mikall> no..
<glpiana> mikall, cosa vedi?
<mikall> Driver grafici accelerati nvidia [173]
<glpiana> e basta?
<mikall> Dirver grafici accelerati nvidia (versione current)[Raccomandato]
<glpiana> poi?
<mikall> stop..
<glpiana> mikall, ti farei provare a mettere i nouveau, ma non te li lista
<mikall> la prima volta che ho installato la 11.04
<mikall> no mi listava neanche questi..
<mikall> li lista alla 3a installazione...
<mikall> non chiedermi perchè...
<mikall> posso provare ad installare driver generici?
<glpiana> mikall, aspetta un attimo
<mikall> Ciccio posso chiederti una curiosità?
<Ciccio89> mikall, a te lo da il driver sperimentale? a me si
<mikall> a me noooooo
<glpiana> mikall, metti i 173
<mikall> Invidia dei nvidia!!!
<glpiana> Ciccio89, installa sperimentale
<Ciccio89> mikall, ora provo e ti faccio sapere
<mikall> ok... attivo
<glpiana> mikall, metti i 173 e poi riavvia e torna
<Ciccio89> glpiana, installati e ora?? nn è cambiato nulla
<Ciccio89> glpiana, sono su ubuntu insomma unity
<glpiana> Ciccio89, oki, apri il temrinale e scrivi: unity --reset
<mikall> eccoci qui... senza nessun cambiamento.
<mikall> attendiamo notizie di ciccio
<Ciccio89> glpiana, fatto
<glpiana> mikall, nel terminale scrivi: unity --reset
<glpiana> Ciccio89, che fa?
<Ciccio89> aspetta ti faccio vedere
<Ciccio89> glpiana, mikall, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/601244/
<mikall> wow..
<mikall> così funge
<mikall> ha fatto un casino.. finestre.. scritte.. ma ora funge
<nicotano> buongiorno
<glpiana> Ciccio89, prova a terminare la sessione entrare come ubuntu classico no effects
<glpiana> Ciccio89, e da lì da unity --reset
<glpiana> *dai
<Ciccio89> glpiana, un momento vi faccio sapere
<mikall> glpiana..
<mikall> devo lanciare sempre unity -- reset?
<mikall> ad ogni login?
<glpiana> mikall, allora proviamo una modifica. in un terminale scrivi: gksu gedit /etc/environment
<glpiana> mikall, cazzarola come pressi :)
<glpiana> ola nicotano
<francesc1> sto eseguendo l'aggiornamento da ubuntu 10.10 a 11.04 me ne pentirò?
<nicotano> ciao glpiana , quando hai tempo devo chiederti 1 cosa per il narvalo+unity per eeepc
<glpiana> nicotano, anche subito :D
<glpiana> michele, hai aperto il file?
<glpiana> scusa michele
<glpiana> mikall, dov'eri andato?
<mikall> ero riuscito a fare impallare tutto con compiz
<Ciccio89> glpiana,niente
<Ciccio89> mikall, a te come va?
<mikall> dov'è che trovo il file con le variabili ambiente di prima?
<mikall> A me funge..
<glpiana> Ciccio89, togli gli experimental e riavvia. poi metti i 173 e riavvia poi torna
<mikall> finchè in compiz non disabilito il plug in per unity
<glpiana> mikall, te lo stavo dicendo prima -.-
<mikall> si ma poi si è impallato..
<glpiana> <glpiana> mikall, allora proviamo una modifica. in un terminale scrivi: gksu gedit /etc/environment
<glpiana> mikall, e ci aggiungi: UNITY_FORCE_START=1
<glpiana> mikall, salva riavvia e vediamo se esplode
<mikall> ok.. l'ultima volta che l'ho fatto è esploso..
<mikall> speriamo in meglio
<mikall> byee!!
<Ciccio89> glpiana, già fatto io nn va..
<glpiana> Ciccio89, unity --reset che fa con i 173?
<mikall> ok
<glpiana> mikall, funge?
<mikall> funge
<glpiana> bien
<mikall> anche se sembra lentino..
<mikall> forse unity e compiz.. assorbono un pò di risorse..
<mikall> grazie glpiaina
<mikall> per conoscenza
<mikall> gli stessi passaggi
<mikall> driver 173 e unity --reset e variabile ambiente
<mikall> li avevo fatti con il vecchio xorg.conf
<mikall> ma era esploso il pc
<mikall> Ciccio come va?
<Ciccio89> glpiana, mikall miei cari funziona!!!!!!
<mikall> ;-)
<mikall> tu come hai fatto?
<Ciccio89> mikall, a te?
<mikall> yes
<mikall> con i driver 173
<Ciccio89> mikall, allora ho fatto come ha detto glpiana (grazie glpiana XD) ho messo i 173 dato unity --reset e funziona
<Ciccio89> mikall, l'unica cosa è k l'ho dato su ubuntu senza effetti e ora vedo unity qui ma nn fa nulla
<mikall> come va adesso?
<glpiana> Ciccio89, fermati un secondo per favore
<Ciccio89> mikall, ma a te funziona bene?
<mikall> funziona.. bene, diciamo benino, è un pò lento..
<Ciccio89> glpiana, già me ne sono reso conto che c'è qualcosa che nn va
<glpiana> e vabbè :)
<Ciccio89> glpiana, mikall se termino la sessione ritorna tutto come prima
<glpiana> Ciccio89, sìììììì
<glpiana> e se ti fermassi potrei dire cosa fare -.-
<glpiana> ma continu a rimbalzare dentro e fuori :D
<mikall> ehheh
<Ciccio89> glpiana,  scusami era la foga XD
<Ciccio89> ahahahah
<glpiana> Ciccio89, in un terminale scrivi: gksu gedit /etc/environment
<glpiana> Ciccio89, e ci aggiungi: UNITY_FORCE_START=1
<Ciccio89> glpiana, aggiungo ma lascio la stringa che già c'è vero?
<glpiana> sì
<Ciccio89> glpiana, fatto ho salvato
<glpiana> Ciccio89, riavvia
<Ciccio89> glpiana, ooooooookkk
<mikall> glpiana come avrai capito sono un neofita... come eseguo un file .run?
<jester-> sudo sh file.run
<Ciccio89> glpiana, sono con ubuntu (unity) ma c'è gnome
<glpiana> mikall, che cosa vuoi installare?
<glpiana> mikall, mica i driver nvidia?
<glpiana> Ciccio89, quindi non va?
<grechk> ciao a tutti
<mikall> un programma per scrivere.. ho scaricato il .run ho dato sh dalla shell
<glpiana> Ciccio89, cat /etc/environment
<mikall> ma ora non lo trovo!!!
<glpiana> mikall, che programma scusa?
<mikall> storybook
<Ciccio89> glpiana, c'è quello k abbiamo scritto
<glpiana> Ciccio89, va federe
<Ciccio89> do unity --reset?
<Ciccio89> PATH="/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games"
<Ciccio89> UNITY_FORCE_START = 1
<glpiana> Ciccio89, prova a togliere gli spazi
<glpiana> che no so perchè li hai messi
<Ciccio89> glpiana, ho fato copia incolla aspetta k faccio
<mikall> non mettere gli spazi.. io l'ho senza
<Ciccio89> glpiana, riavvio?
<glpiana> Ciccio89, sì
<Ciccio89> glpiana, cosi va bene? PATH="/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games"
<Ciccio89> UNITY_FORCE_START=1
<glpiana> Ciccio89, sì, prova
<grechk> ho appena realizzato il "server di casa"... volevo sapere se (e magari come) è possibile realizzare un server di applicazioni
<mikall> come va?
<grechk> in pratica il mio scopo sarebbe avere due macchine virtuali (una linux e una windows) sul server, che mi permettessero di utilizzare alcuni programmi (ad esempio ktorrent) dai client
<grechk> è fattibile?
<grechk> :)
<Ciccio89> glpiana, sei un grande e anche tu mikall
<glpiana> Ciccio89, :)
<mikall> e vaiii
<Ciccio89> glpiana, mikall, scusate ma ora gli effetti funzionano? aspetta k provo
<mikall> cmq ribadisco, glpiana senza il tuo xorg.conf non avremmo risolto
<mikall> grazie
<glpiana> mikall, non penso c'entri l'xorg.conf. comunque è di jester- :)
<mikall> è che i passaggi che ci hai suggerito li avevo provati prima, ma mi era esploso il pc
<Ciccio89> glpiana, mikall, si funziona tutto
<Ciccio89> glpiana, mikall, grazie davvero se volete vi offro un caffè XD
<glpiana> :)
<mikall> Ok grazie a tutti... mi avete salvato il we!!!
<mikall> Buon pranzo!
<Ciccio89> glpiana, posso farti un'altra domanda?
<glpiana> Ciccio89, chiedi
<Ciccio89> glpiana, ho un netbook con ubuntu 10.04 volendo passare alla 11.04 devo necessariamente avanzare prima alla 10.10?
<glpiana> Ciccio89, credo di sì
<glpiana> !aggiornamento | Ciccio89
<ubot-it> Ciccio89: Per aggiornare ad Ubuntu 11.04 Natty Narwhal segui: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NattyUpgrades oppure https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NattyUpgrades/Kubuntu |  Per aggiornare ad Ubuntu 10.04 LTS Lucid Lynx segui: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LucidUpgrades oppure https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LucidUpgrades/Kubuntu
<frigiu> salve, ho appena masterizzato ubuntu 11.04 ma non capisco perchè non mi parte quando riavvio...
<frigiu> qualcuno può darmi qualche consiglio ?
<glpiana> frigiu, settato correttamente il boot da cd?
<frigiu> le istruzioni dicono che dovrebbe partire automaticamente, ma io cmq gli forzo il boot da cd
<frigiu> ma subito dopo mi continua come al solito ignorando il cd
<frigiu> come devo fare per settarlo correttamente ?
<glpiana> frigiu, devi farlo dal bios del tuo pc
<frigiu> con F12 gli dico di fare il boot da cd ma sembra ignorare il comando
<frigiu> perchè la procedura va avanti chiedendomi di scegliere se caricare linux o windows come di solito
<luca230103> qualcuno mi puo' aiutare
<luca230103> alcuni file mp3 non mi vengono letti
<luca230103> qualcuno mi puo' aiutare x i codec
<frigiu> glpiana dovrei averlo fatto, ma non parte
<luca230103> ci sono operatori?
<glpiana> luca230103, sì, parla
<glpiana> frigiu, non so perchè il pc non facia partire il disco, come l'hai masterizzato?
<frigiu> ho scritto il file iso sul disco, semplicemente
<frigiu> per questo non capisco perchè non va
<glpiana> frigiu, hai copiato il file iso o hai bruciato l'immagine?
<glpiana> luca230103, che codec hai bisogno?
<glpiana> !formatiproprietari | luca230103
<ubot-it> luca230103: ﻿per informazioni sui formati multimediali proprietari http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Multimedia/FormatiProprietari - Vedi anche !FormatiLiberi
<glpiana> luca230103, e prchè chiedi degli operatori?
<frigiu> infatti se apro il disco risulta presente /media/cdrom0/ubuntu-11.04-desktop-i386(2).iso
<glpiana> frigiu, e mica si fa cos'
<frigiu> ufff... dove ho sbagliato ?
<glpiana> frigiu, tu hai messo un file sul disco, come disco dati. per quello non parte
<frigiu> già... come devo fare ?
<glpiana> frigiu, cosa usi, windows o linux per masterizzare?
<frigiu> linux
<glpiana> frigiu, tasto destro sull'immagine iso -> scrivi su cd
<glpiana> luca230103, hai letto?
<luca230103> glpiana scusa sono andato in crash
<luca230103> dimmi
<frigiu> ok, cerco un cd nuovo e riprovo, grazie glpiana
<glpiana> luca230103, e prchè chiedi degli operatori?
<glpiana> !formatiproprietari | luca230103
<ubot-it> luca230103: ﻿per informazioni sui formati multimediali proprietari http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Multimedia/FormatiProprietari - Vedi anche !FormatiLiberi
<kokito> ciao a tutti, ho un problema con l'installazione di natty
<glpiana> kokito, esponi chi sa ti aiuta
<kokito> mi si bloca dopo la schermata viola con un trattino lampeggiante
<kokito> ho già provato a escludere nomedset
<ddr> ciao a tutti
<glpiana> kokito, il livecd o al riavvio successivo all'installazione?
<kokito> ma non è cambiato niente, sempre trattino lampeggiante
<kokito> no no liveusb, non sono arrivato a installarlo
<glpiana> kokito, se hai scritto davvero nomedset per forza non fa nulla
<kokito> no non ho scritto nulla ho escluso l'opzione dal menu
<glpiana> kokito, ah quindi scegli le opzioni con F6
<kokito> premendo f6 e selezionando
<glpiana> kokito, che altro hai provato?
<kokito> esatto
<kokito> ho provato anche escludendo noapic perchè mi ricpordo che nella prima versione di ubuntu che provai funzionò
<kokito> ma nulla
<ddr> ho installato natty si virtualbox ultima versione e quando clicco su data e ora non si apre. qualcuno sa perchè?
<luca230103> glpiana allora?
<kokito> ho anche rifatto la chiavetta sa zero
<luca230103> alcuni file mp3 non mi vengono letti
<luca230103> sara' problema di codec?
<glpiana> luca230103, eh ti ho indicato la guida dei formati proprietari
<glpiana> luca230103, ma scirvi soltanto o leggi anche'
<glpiana> ?
<luca230103> me la puoi postare di nuovo? prima si e' spento
<glpiana> !formatiproprietari | luca230103
<ubot-it> luca230103: ﻿per informazioni sui formati multimediali proprietari http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Multimedia/FormatiProprietari - Vedi anche !FormatiLiberi
<luca230103> grazie
<cricido> ciao a tutti
<cricido> ragazzi come aggiorno il mio ubuntu 10.10 a 11 04?
<glpiana> !aggiornamento | cricido
<ubot-it> cricido: Per aggiornare ad Ubuntu 11.04 Natty Narwhal segui: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NattyUpgrades oppure https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NattyUpgrades/Kubuntu |  Per aggiornare ad Ubuntu 10.04 LTS Lucid Lynx segui: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LucidUpgrades oppure https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LucidUpgrades/Kubuntu
<kokito> cosaposso provare a fare ancora?
<ddr> glpiana sai per caso come mai natty installato su virtualbox non mi fa impostare data e ora?
<glpiana> ddr, no. da dove pasi per impostarla e che interfaccia stai usando
<glpiana> kokito, io controllerei che l'md5 della iso che hai scaricato sia corretto
<ddr> ho virtual box ultima versione con natty interfaccia classica gnome
<glpiana> !md5 | kokito
<ubot-it> kokito: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<glpiana> ddr, oki, e per andare sull'ora?
<ddr> dalla barra superiore a destra clicco su imposta data e ora e non si apre
<glpiana> ddr, se passi da sistema amminitrsazione?
<ddr> nemmeno...
<ddr> ho provato con unity 2d
<ddr> e non lo apre nemmeno cosi
<ddr> forse un bug di virtual box..
<glpiana> ddr, oki, mi sa che non è installato
<ddr> non saprei
<glpiana> ddr, sudo apt-get install system-config-date
<ddr> grazie provo subito
<glpiana> ddr, no aspetta
<ddr> dimmi..
<Ab3L> ciao
<Ab3L> jester-: ci sei?
<kokito> l'avevo scaricato con il torrent ma a quanto pare non è andata a buon fine perchè mi risulta diversp
<glpiana> ddr, beh se vuoi installalo, dovrebbe andare. ma non è il programma che dovrebbe aprirsi dal menu dell'ora
<glpiana> ddr, ma è aggiornato il sistema?
<glpiana> !release | kokito
<kokito> grazie glpiana , proverò a riscaricare e ti farò sdapre...ciao!
<ubot-it> kokito: puoi scaricare le iso ufficiali da qui: http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<ddr> controllo...se lo è...
<ddr> dalle applicazioni apre data e ora ma dalla barra no
<cybersid67> ciao ragazzi
<cybersid67> qualcuno di voi (immagino tutti) ha fatto l'upgrade alla 11.04?
<glpiana> ddr, non so dirti. non riscontro il problema su installazione normale
<glpiana> !qualcuno | cybersid67
<ubot-it> cybersid67: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<cybersid67> ah ok
<cybersid67> grazie bot ! :)
<cybersid67> ho provato a fare l'upgrade alla 11.04 direttamente da apt-get dist-upgrade usando il source.list indicato sul sito di ubuntu italia
<Ab3L> glpiana: avevi ragione per la definizione della scheda. con lucid e natty mi prende d'ufficio la risoluzione grafica. però il problema dell'audio sussiste (ossia niente audio). se guardo nelle opzioni audio, in lucid non avevo nulla, in natty ho tutte hdmi in output, ma io non uso l'hdmi (che c'è sulla scheda), ma i cavetti standard. sai come attivarli?
<cybersid67> ma inesorabilmente si blocca dicendo che non riesce a contattare uno dei servers.
<glpiana> cybersid67, ottimo. seemre un bene seguire guide esterne
<glpiana> !aggiornamento | cybersid67
<ubot-it> cybersid67: Per aggiornare ad Ubuntu 11.04 Natty Narwhal segui: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NattyUpgrades oppure https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NattyUpgrades/Kubuntu |  Per aggiornare ad Ubuntu 10.04 LTS Lucid Lynx segui: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LucidUpgrades oppure https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LucidUpgrades/Kubuntu
<cybersid67> dici che quella guida sia piena di errori?
<cricido> ma io lo sto facendo
<cricido> in pratica lo sta facendo da solo
<michele> perchè andare su torrent? l'ho scaricato tranquillamente dal sito...
<ddr> glpiana in effetti è molto strano ho reinstallato il sistema parecchie cmq con il sistema aggiornato e pulito data e ora si avvia e si richiude automaticamente. cmq grazie per le info
<glpiana> ddr, anche a me su vbox non lo apre comunque
<ddr> ecco..pensavo fose un bug di vbox
<glpiana> stacco
<ddr> ciao
<Ab3L> chi pratico di settaggi suono? ho messo una scheda grafica nvidia formidabile. con lucid e natty nessun problema di visualizzazione, anche senza i driver proprietari. tuttavia non ho più audio. l'audio vuole passare da hdmi e io non ho casse hdmi. vorrei che mi pigliasse la scheda audio normale. come posso attivare quei moduli e disattivare quelli hdmi?
<cricido> mi da errore per scaricare i pachetti per l avanzamento di versione
<cricido> qualcuno mi puo dare un consiglio
<cricido> ?
<Ab3L> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<webpower> ragazzi, ho un errore quando cerco di avviare ubuntu, "no humand MCE decoding on this CPU type
<ml> come faccio a disintallare la cario dock?
<luca230103> salve a tutti
<luca230103> ci sono operatori
<luca230103> qualcuno puo' aiutarmi?
<MaxFrames> ciao
<MaxFrames> ho winxp su un disco interno, e ubuntu su una sd card
<MaxFrames> sulla sd card c'e' anche grub
<MaxFrames> cosi' se avvio il pc senza sd card, parte win senza menu
<MaxFrames> se invece lo avvio con la sd card, parte grub e posso scegliere tra ubuntu e win
<MaxFrames> ora vorrei formattare la sd card, e togliere grub
<MaxFrames> come mi consigliate di fare?
<MaxFrames> posso avviare ubuntu (dalla sd card), togliere grub da li', poi riavviare in windows e formattare la sd card? o e' meglio un altro sistema?
<ichi> ciao a tutti
<superr1> ciao
<ichi> avrei una domanda.. come faccio a fissare il terminale di ubuntu in un punto preciso del monitor con determinate coordinate e dimensioni?
<ichi> mi spiego meglio, ho creato uno sfondo con una cornice e vorrei mettere il terminale dentro quella cornice quando lo avvio, levando i bordi
<ichi> uso Terminator come terminale
<Alex99> ciao ho provato ad aggiornare la 10.10 alla 11.04 ma si è bloccato.
<AlexZion> ichi, se non sbaglio con il tasto destro del mouse sulla barra del titolo , puoi accedere alle impostazioni specifiche della finestra, e da li , puoi impostare quello che stai chiedendo e molto altro per ogni specifica applicazione ....
<MaxFrames> nessuno puo' aiutarmi?
<enzotib> ichi: il tuo terminator ha una opzione -geometry?
<ichi> enzotib, nn lo so nn ho guardato
<ichi> ma se nn ricoro male non ce l'ha
<ichi> terminator ha un file di config suo da modificare
<ichi> simile a quello del conky
<D4V|DE> quanto tempo è supportata la 10.10?
<enzotib> !cicli | D4V|DE
<ubot-it> D4V|DE: Scalette di rilascio: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Rilasci | Cicli di vita delle versioni: http://www.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?page=Rilascio_nuove_versioni
<D4V|DE> mi dice The requested URL /index.php was not found on this server.
<D4V|DE> nel secondo link
<enzotib> D4V|DE: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<D4V|DE> enzotib, quindi è supportato per un'altro anno a partire da adesso giusto?
<enzotib> esatto
<D4V|DE> perfetto.. ho ancora un'anno di tempo per sperare in ubuntu
<D4V|DE> o per cambiare distro
<D4V|DE> speriamo bene...
<D4V|DE> ma di gnome 3 si sa qualcosa?
<enzotib> D4V|DE: disponibile in ppa
<D4V|DE> leggevo che da giorno 28 sn è disponibile unstable
<D4V|DE> quando esce quella stable?
<enzotib> D4V|DE: parli di gnome3?
<D4V|DE> si
<enzotib> D4V|DE: veramente era disponibile anche prima del 28
<Holden> D4V|DE, "the inclusion of GNOME3 into Ubuntu were postponed until 11.10"
<D4V|DE> Holden, praticamente in ubuntu 11.10 ci sarà gnome 3 di default?
<Holden> D4V|DE, non so se di default, ma di sicuro si potrà scegliere
<D4V|DE> speriamo sia così... non voglio nemmeno sentirne parlare di unity...
<Holden> D4V|DE, se vieni in chat ti passo un link
<D4V|DE> ok
<Holden> !chat | D4V|DE
<ubot-it> D4V|DE: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Virunga> Ciaoooooo e grazie per il supporto che fornite!
<Virunga> Ho due domande: 1. In ubuntu 11.04 devo abilitare la nuova veste grafica (non ricordo come si chiama. Quella che sostituisce gnome,credo). 2. Su amd64 mi consigliate l'installazione di ubuntu a 64bit o no?
<Virunga> grazie
<enzotib> Virunga: si chiama Unity, ed è attiva di default
<enzotib> Virunga: se hai un 64 bit, allora usa la versione a 64 bit
<Virunga> enzotib: Ok. Ma sto eseuendo una virtualizzazione di ubuntu e la barra laterale, come mostrato neli screenshot sul sito, non c'è.
<Virunga> g*
<enzotib> Virunga: hai abilitato il 3D della vm?
<Virunga> enzotib: Si, se poi lo sta supportando non so. :D
<Virunga> adesso vedo
<Virunga> di capirlo
<enzotib> Virunga: hai messo anche le guest additions?
<Virunga> hai un suggerimento?
<Virunga> ehm
<Virunga> cosa è?
<Virunga> ho trovato la voce
<Virunga> installa guest additions
<Virunga> ma non accade nulla
<Virunga> sto usando VirtualBox
<enzotib> Virunga: apri un terminale (nella vm)
<Virunga> ok
<Virunga> enzotib:ok
<enzotib> Virunga: cd /media
<enzotib> Virunga: ls -l
<enzotib> Virunga: vedi qualcosa che assomigli ad un CD montato?
<Virunga> enzotib: Non riesco neanche ad aprire il terminale.
<Virunga> enzotib: Non riesce ad eseguire il processo
<Virunga> input/output error
<enzotib> uhm
<Virunga> :(
<Virunga> provo a riavviare
<enzotib> anch'io
<Virunga> enzotib: Adesso sono riuscito ad eseguire i comandi che hai scritto.
<Virunga> la prima riga dice total 0
<Virunga> ma poi scrive che una voce cdrom -> /cdrom
<Virunga> la iso è a 64bit
<enrylinux> ciao
<Virunga> Ciao
<enzotib> Virunga: ma hai fatto Install Guest Additions dopo aver riavviato la vm?
<Virunga> enzotib:Ho provato ma non parte neanche. Ho visto che la grafica 3d è abilitata mentre quella 2d non è possibile abilitarla.
<Virunga> Sto installando una nuova versione di virtualBox
<enzotib> Virunga: cosa non parte?
<enrylinux> qualcuno ha riscontrato problemi d'installazione con la iso di ubuntu 11.04
<Virunga> Eccomi
<Virunga> enzotib:Non succede nulla quando clicco su Installa ecc...
<enzotib> Virunga: e niente deve succedere
<enzotib> Virunga: viene montato un cd virtuale (da una iso), poi è l'utente che deve lanciare l'installazione
<Virunga> Ok allora io sto eseguendo ubuntu nella vm
<Virunga> enzotib: nella barra menù vado su dispositivi
<enrylinux> ho scaricato e provato diverse iso e metodi di installazione ma nulla
<enzotib> Virunga: ok
<Virunga> e faccio installa
<Virunga> guest---
<Virunga> enzotib: dopodichè?
<Virunga> enzotib: cosa devo fare?
<Virunga> :)
<enzotib> Virunga: apri un terminale
<Virunga> enzotib: forse puo'
<Virunga> enzotib: essere utile
<Virunga> enzotib: ho preso un errore
<enzotib> Virunga: non spezzare la frase su più righe
<enzotib> non siamo si messenger
<enzotib> su*
<enrylinux> avevo ancora una iso di ubuntu 9.10,quella funziona
<enzotib> enrylinux: ma che problemi trovi, di preciso?
<Virunga> enzotib: The panel encountered a problem while loading "WnckletFactory::ShowDesktopApplet"
<frigiu> salve, ho appena installato ubuntu 11.04 e non mi funziona java
<enrylinux> parte la iso ma poi si blocca
<enzotib> Virunga: lascia perdere, installiamo le GA
<Virunga> enzotib:ok
<frigiu> l'ho scaricato ma non so come istallarlo
<enzotib> frigiu: da dove?
<Virunga> enzotib: è andato.... Non riesco ad aprire neanche il men+
<Virunga> ù*
<frigiu> dal sito java
<enzotib> Virunga: Ctrl-Alt-T
<enzotib> frigiu: quello dei repo non ti piace?
<enrylinux> questo con la iso masterizzata e con usb
<frigiu> non so, il problema è che sono andato sul sito ideachess e non mi mostra la finestra java
<Virunga> enzotib: niente
<enrylinux> da notare che sull'altro pc funzionano
<enzotib> Virunga: Alt-F1
<frigiu> enzotib: sembra non funzionare java con firefox
<Virunga> enzotib: Mi ha dato un'altro errore... Riesco ad aprire Application ma poi si chiude da se
<enzotib> frigiu: ma hai mai usato ubuntu?
<frigiu> avevo ubunto 10.04 e andava tutto benissimo
<enzotib> Virunga: Ctrl-Alt-F1, (però Ctrl di sinistra)
<enzotib> frigiu: allora sai cosa sono i repo?
<enrylinux> il pc è un toshiba satellite del 2008 con xp formattato  a nuovo
<frigiu> ho upgradato adfesso alla versione 11.04 e java non funziona più
<frigiu> francamente no...
<Virunga> enzotib: schermata nera tipo terminale
<enzotib> frigiu: e i programmi che ti servono come li installi? alla windows, cercandoli su internet e scaricandoli?
<enzotib> Virunga: ok, fai il login
<frigiu> potrei azzzardare ;-) ma non lo so :-))
<enrylinux> enzotib cosa potrebbe essere io sto pensando al kernel
<frigiu> enzotib: appunto, non so come si fa
<Virunga> enzotib: Mi sono dimenticato di dirti che sono in live-cd... non mi bestemmiare :P
<enzotib> frigiu: ma hai già installato java preso dal sito?
<enzotib> Virunga: vbox con livecd?
<enrylinux> inoltre mi succede sia con la iso di ubuntu e kubuntu
<Virunga> enzotib: si
<frigiu> no, l'ho scaricato ed attende sul desktop, non so come installarlo, sempre che sia necessario
<enzotib> Virunga: ma è una usb persistente o proprio un cd?
<enzotib> frigiu: non lo è
<enzotib> frigiu: qual è il sito?
<enzotib> frigiu: così, per verificare che sia java il problema
<frigiu> asp
<Virunga> enzotib: credo la seconda, cd (è una iso e l'ho caricata da IDE)
<frigiu> enzotib: http://www.java.com/en/
<frigiu> enzotib: ed il problema ce l'ho quì http://www.ideachess.com/exercises
<enzotib> Virunga: ma se poi riavvii pedi tutto
<enzotib> perdi*
<enzotib> torno tra poco
<Virunga> <enzotib> mi interessa provare la grafica e altre cosucce. Poi credo che la installero'. Ma se dopo l'installazione vera e propria ho tutti questi problemi........
<enrylinux> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?topic=457311.0
<frigiu> quando si cambia versione c'è sempre qualche aggiustamento da fare
<frigiu> anche io sono quì per questo motivo
<Virunga> frigiu: che bel sito quello sugli scacchi
<frigiu> si, molto bello... ma adesso non mi funziona java
<Virunga> va bene anche per principianti?
<frigiu> certo, va bene per tutti :-)
<ml> ciao non vedo i video su youtube,!
<frigiu> qualcuno sa darmi una mano per far funzionare le finestre java in firefox ?
<ml> mi dice the adobe flash plugin crashed
<Virunga> frigiu hai installato il plugin di java per firefox?
<frigiu> Virunga, ho appena installato ubuntu 11.04 e forse java non c'è ma non so come fare per installarlo
<Virunga> <frigiu> adesso non l'ho davanti ma a spanne: nel menù in alto scegli amministrazione o sistema
<Virunga> poi cerchi
<Virunga> synaptic
<Virunga> <frigiu> trovato?
<frigiu> con questo ubuntu 11 non so come fare
<frigiu> non c'è amministratore
<Virunga> <frigiu> ah già che è cambiata la grafica
<frigiu> asp trovato
<Virunga> <frigiu> in alto a destra dovrebbe esserci la barra di ricerca. Cerca Java 1.6
<Virunga> lo installi
<opa> ciao a tutti
<Virunga> <frigiu> dopo dovrai anche installare il plugin di Java per Firefox. Almeno, cosi è per windows
<opa> una informazione su natty...per cortesia  ;D
<frigiu> non trovo nemmeno la finestra terminale acc :-(+
<opa> grub è meglio sostituirlo o lasciare quello attualmente in uso
<Virunga> Vado. Ciao e grazie a tutti
<webpower> come si disattiva la preamplificazione su vlc?
<opa> webpower== non sapevo nemmeno che c'era la pre-amplificazione
<opa> rinnovo la domanda per i colleggati di recente ...stò facendo l'aggiornamento a natty e sono indeciso se mantenere la vecchia versione di grub o istallar quella nuova
<YnoR> sera a tutti
<opa> fa nulla ....mi tengo la vecchia e dopo se è necessario istallo la nuova
<roby_> qualcuno mi aiuta con le icone sulla barra laterale di natty ? si vedono i nomi ma non le icone
<madadam1> ragazzi in seguito ad un aggiornamento di firefox 4 non ho più come impostazione la lingua italiana. Qualche suggerimento per risolvere il problema?
<seawolf> madadam1 che ff hai su ?
<madadam1> 4.0.1
<seawolf> 32 bit ?
<madadam1> seawolf, 643
<madadam1> 64
<seawolf> vai qui e scarica it http://releases.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/releases/4.0.1/linux-x86_64/xpi/
<seawolf> *it.xpi
<YnoR> ciao a tutti
<YnoR> ho fatto l aggiornamento ma non vedo nulla di cambiato come da video presentato su yuotube
<YnoR> la barra di sx non si vede
<YnoR> il launcher non si vede....il menù si vede sempre(applicazioni risorse sistema)
<attempt> uso kde. ma dicono che al login puoi scegliere se usare gnome o unity. se usi gnome e' uguale come prima. dai un occhiata.
<frigiu> ciao a tutti, ho appena installato ubuntu 11.04 e non trovo più niente
<frigiu> come si fa ad installare i plugin ?
<frigiu> mi manca java per firefox, credo...
<frigiu> l'ho scaricato ma non so come si fa ad instalarlo, qualcuno mi aiuta ?
<nicotano> buonasera
<frigiu> c'è nessuno ??
<nicotano> !nessuno | frigiu
<ubot-it> frigiu: se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci sono utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<frigiu> non so come si fa per installare un plug-in, la domanda è questa
<nicotano> frigiu, un plug-in di che ?
<frigiu> java per firefox
<frigiu> vado sul sito ideachess.com e non mi visualizza la finestra java
<nicotano> frigiu, sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin
<K99Brain> frigiu, abilita i repository partner
<K99Brain> e poi installa il pacchetto che ti ha detto nicotano
<frigiu> ok, e questo dove lo scrivo ?? ho appena installato ubuntu 11.04 e non trovo più il terminale
<nicotano> frigiu, ik terminale da accessori
<lp_> ciao mi si blocca ubuntu guardando youtube! cosa devo fare?
<frigiu> K99Brain: come li abilito ?
<K99Brain> frigiu, eh, in natty non lo so dove... hai da qualche parte qualcosa tipo "sorgenti software"?
<lp_> a volte non si blocca ubuntu , ma si pianta mozilla!!
<K99Brain> lp_, che flashplayer usi?
<nicotano> frigiu, apri sorgenti software poi 2° scheda
<K99Brain> lp_, non avrai mica gnash o dimili
<K99Brain> simili*
<lp_> boh non lo so
<lp_> cosè gnash?
<lp_> ubuntu 10.04 lts
<K99Brain> lp_, dpkg -l | egrep 'gnash|swf|flash|nspug|ndis'
<lp_> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<lp_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/601358/
<frigiu> può essere: partner di canonical ??
<K99Brain> frigiu, si
<nicotano> frigiu,  si spunta questo
<lp_> K99Brain, hai visto?
<frigiu> ok, lo seleziono
<nicotano> frigiu, anche codice sorgente
<K99Brain> lp_, si, e il plugin è quello giusto
<lp_> penso che sia un problema grave, perchè si pianta ubuntu!!
<K99Brain> lp_, errori particolari?
<lp_> devo staccare la spina, perchè nel mentre che guardo un film, si pianta
<K99Brain> si pianta e basta?
<lp_> si blocca totalmente, devo togliere la spina
<K99Brain> lp_, e lo fa solo quando usi flash?
<lp_> quando guardo youtube
<lp_> si poi penso che youtube usi flash
<lp_> K99Brain, ci sono speranze?
<K99Brain> lp_, boh, prova a reinstallarlo: sudo apt-get remove --purge adobe-flashplugin flashplugin-installer && sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<lp_> K99Brain, ok ora?
<K99Brain> lp_, poi riavvia firefox e prova a vedere se si riblocca
<lp_> mi viene in mente, non è possbile reinstallare anche firefox? cos dici?
<K99Brain> non credo
<K99Brain> non credo che serva a qualcosa, intendo
<lp_> K99Brain, mi ha buttato fuori dandomi un messaggio
<lp_> mozilla crasg reporter
<lp_> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<K99Brain> lp_, prova a resettare le impostazioni di firefox
<K99Brain> lp_, mv ~/.mozilla ~/.mozilla.back
<lp_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/601363/
<K99Brain> lp_, e riavvialo
<lp_> K99Brain, non funziona il tuo comando
<K99Brain> lp_, che errore ti ha dato?
<lp_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/601364/
<nicotano> lp_, attiva con ctrl+h  visualizzazione file nascosti  e poi con nautilus clic destro rinomina
<K99Brain> lp_, potrebbe essere che hai qualche casino coi permessi
<lp_> cosa devo fare?
<K99Brain> lp_, ls -l /home
<K99Brain> e anche
<K99Brain> lp_, ls -l ~/.mozilla
<lp_> poi
<K99Brain> poi fammi vedere cosa rispondono
<K99Brain> vediamo se i permessi tornano
<lp_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/601368/
<K99Brain> lp_, eccolo li il problema
<K99Brain> lp_, hai una home che appartiene a root
<K99Brain> male
<lp_> ok come faccio a sistemare?
<K99Brain> lp_, sudo chown $USER:$USER ~
<lp_> copio identico
<lp_> ?
<K99Brain> si
<lp_> FATTO
<lp_> ora?
<K99Brain> lp_, mv ~/.mozilla ~/.mozilla.back
<lp_> ora funza
<K99Brain> lp_, e riprova di nuovo a riavviare firefox
<lp_> ok
<K99Brain> lp_, ora dovresti avere un firefox resettato
<lp_> ho perso tutte le personalizzazionei! cmq si è nuovo
<seccardo> Buongiorno a tutti. Sto provando la nuova Kubuntu 11.04 da live CD; è giusto che non si possano attivare gli effetti del desktop?
<K99Brain> lp_, si, è a default, prova a vedere se crasha
<lp_> i flash non li guarduiamo ora?
<lp_> k99
<lp_> K99Brain, sembra non avere piu il problema!, probabilmente con il discorso dell utente sul root, mi dava anche altri problemi che forse ora sonon risolti! ppuo essere?
<nicotano> probabile
<K99Brain> lp_, è possibile, ma è anche possibile che a crashare era qualche plugin che avevi aggiunto e che adesso non c'è
<lp_> ok, ti faccio un esempio io ho tr eutenti, ho appena installato un programma che su 1 utente andava e sugli altri 2 non funzionava ! ora funziona su 2 su 3
<seccardo> Sto provando la nuova Kubuntu 11.04 da live CD; è giusto che non si possano attivare gli effetti del desktop?
<K99Brain> seccardo, immagino dipenda dal tuo modello di scheda video
<lp_> K99Brain, ha crashato ancora!
<K99Brain> uhm
<seccardo> K99Brain: forse in questa versione è venuto a mancare il supporto; :-( con la 10.04 va come un pupo.
<lp_> ha resisitito un po di piu ma è crashato ancora
<K99Brain> e allora non so
<K99Brain> strano, flash reinstallato...
<lp_> ho letto su int. che qualcuno consiglia di usare flashh free
<seccardo> K99Brain: che sia il vecchio problema di disabilitare l'accelerazione HW nel plugin di flash??? avevo avuto un problema simile diverso tempo fa...
<K99Brain> lp_, il plugin della adobe funziona, i cloni free poco
<lp_> ma scusa quindi non ci sono soluzioni?
<K99Brain> lp_, ci saranno di sicuro, ma io adesso non vedo
<K99Brain> lp_, non riesco a capire
<K99Brain> lp_, deve essere qualcos'altro
<K99Brain> lp_, in firefox, vai su about:plugins
<K99Brain> lp_, fai vedere cosa hai
<lp_> non c'è qualche altra formulamagica per testare qualcosa?
<seccardo> lp_ e K99Brain scusate se mi intrometto.... per caso vede i video di youtube e simili diventare rossi e poi crasha tutto?
<lp_> non mi sembra che cambino colore
<K99Brain> seccardo, chiedi a lp_, a me funziona
<lp_> k99
<lp_> come faccio a farti vedere le mie impostazione?
<lp_> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<lp_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/601379/
<seccardo> lp_: a me cambiavano colore e poi firefox crashava...
<lp_> come hai risolto
<lp_> ?
<seccardo> lp_: cliccavo con il DX sul video, poi sceglievo impostazioni, e poi toglievo la spunta da "utilizza accelerazione harware".
<seccardo> hardware
<lp_> grazie ora provo
<seccardo> lp_: speriamo sia quello.
<lp_> seccardo, niente salta ancora
<lp_> prova a riavviare il sistema anche se ho ben poche speranze!
<lp_> ciao e grazie
<seccardo> lp_: accidenti. Non so che dire... era l'unico problma che ho avuto e l'ho risolto così.
<lp_> mi dice sempre adobe flsh plugin crashed!!!
<mikall> Salve a tutti
<mikall> qualcuno (anche se è sabato pomeriggio) può aiutarmi per il pulsante di shutdown?
<mikall> ...
<stejazz> ciao a tutti
<jester-> mikall: ??
<mikall> Buon sabato a tutti
<mikall> ei
<mikall> ... jester puoi aiutarmi?
<jester-> mikall: problema?
<mikall> QUando premo il tasto shutdown del portatile si toglie la corrente.
<jester-> mikall: cioè?
<mikall> Non si spegne come dovrebbe.. si spegne tutto all'istante
<andrea1> ho installato firefox 4 su ubuntu 10.04 pero' non riesco ad installare il pacchetto in italiano
<mikall> E' quello che gli utenti desidereranno un giorno, ma equivale a togliere la batteria..
<mikall> non è come quando premo l'iconcina in alto a detsra
<jester-> mikall: sembra un problema di incomprensione col bios, hai guardato in risparmio energia?
<stejazz> ragazzi qualcuno ha del tempo da dedicarmi per un esperimento?
<mikall> si ma non c'è nulla che riguardi il pulsante di spegnimento..
<alnuvola> buonasera
<mikall> Proprio si toglie la corrente...
<jester-> mikall: comunque non mi pare un problema serio, basta non schisciare il tasto
<alnuvola> vorrei alcune delucidazioni su iptables con l opzione Chain FORWARD (policy ACCEPT) il mio pc manda dati all esterno ???
<jester-> 1iptables
<jester-> !iptables
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/Iptables
<mikall> Beh, questo certo. Solo che con le altre versione 10.04 10.10 non lo faceva. Invece se gli do l'ho shutdown via software... dopo un pò si impalla e devo comunque spegnere col tasto...
<jester-> alnuvola: e chiedi in chat
<alnuvola> gia l ho letta jester
<alnuvola> ma la mia domanda era un altra
<jester-> mikall: sono difetti di gioventù del sistema
<stejazz> un mio pc winzozz ha delle porte tcp aperte, come faccio ad entrarci con ubuntu??
<jester-> !bug | mikall segnala il bug
<ubot-it> mikall segnala il bug: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/SegnalareBug | vedi anche !launchpad
<alnuvola> se tengo la policy Accept il pc è sicuro
<jester-> stejazz: entrarci in che senso
<mikall> ok attendo aggiornamenti... grazie jester
<stejazz> jester-, so che è una cosa da lamer
<stejazz> XD
<stejazz> entrarci nel senso prendere il controllo su dati eccetera
<stejazz> jester-, sai come si fa? sto provando con telnet
<jester-> stejazz: vai in chat che ci sono gli espertoni
<stejazz> non mi va la chat...
<stejazz> mi dice che in quel canale non posso mandare messaggi
<stejazz> jester-, * #ubuntu-it-chat :Cannot send to channel
<jester-> mi sa che sei mutato
<stejazz> perchè?
<jester-> stejazz: non sei mutato
<stejazz> infatti sembrava strano, non mi sono mai comportato male....
<jester-> stejazz: non ti fa entrare?
<stejazz> sono dentro
<stejazz> solo che non mi fa scrivere
<stejazz> però posso leggere ciò che scrivono gli altri
<jester-> stejazz: non sei in #ubuntu-it-chat
<stejazz> si ci sono
<jester-> si si visto
<stejazz> però non posso scrivere... :-(
<michele> salve ragazzi avete aggiornato ubuntu?
<michele> ho aggiornato alla nuova versione ma nn mi funziona l'audio...chi mi aiuta?
<stejazz> jester-, non va più
<jester-> merd
<iron> iron_wolf
<iron> ciao a tutti
<bunga> ho upgradato a natty narwhal o come si chiama
<bunga> allora, sto diventando matta, apro amns e non mi riesce di ritrovarlo da nessuna parte Ö___Ö
<bunga> la barra in alto è diversa
<bunga> -.-
<bunga> è cambiato pure xchat
<bunga> mah
<iron> posso fare una domanda relativa a banshee?
<iron> ho un problema con banshee, qualcuno mi può aiutare?
<vincy_00> salve
<vincy_00> ragazzi avrei un piccolo problemino nel configurare la rete wireless con ubuntu 11.04 qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<Panaclerio> E' possibile rimettere lo stesso menu della versione precedente di ubuntu?
<vincy_00> si si anche perchè mi ha disattivato l'interfaccia unity ho la normale gnome
<Panaclerio> vincy_00, ma come si fà?
<vincy_00> forse sono stato un pò troppo generico nel formulare il mio problema vi mando il link del mio problema nel particolare chiunque potrebbe per favore dargli un occhiata grazie  http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php/topic,457775.0.html
<vincy_00> panaclerio basta fare Sistema–>Amministrazione e lanciare l’utility Schermata di Accesso, da qui basta inserire la propria password per sbloccarla e selezionare Ubuntu Edizione Desktop dal menu a tendina,
<attempt> vincy_00 a quanto ne so ndiswrapper non digerisce driver di win che non siano a 32bit e di xp. quindi rifai con quelli.
<attempt> !ndiswrapper
<ubot-it> ndiswrapper is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Ndiswrapper
<vincy_00> sarà strano ma ho provato a installare quello a 32 bit e mi dice driver non valido... comunque sto utilizzando la versione  a 64bit di ubuntu
<michele> ho aggiornato alla nuova versione ma nn mi funziona l'audio...chi mi aiuta?
<esulu_> ciao a tutti
<esulu_> ho quale problema con repo di ubuntu 11-04
<esulu_> quando vado a fare la verifica sulla sezione di aggiornamenti
<esulu_> mi si blocca tutto dandomi un errore dei server che non trova
<esulu_> che devo fare secondo voi ?
<michele> non mi funziona l'audio ed il gestore aggiornamenti!!!!
<enrylinux> sera
<tdk200> salve a tutti
<tdk200> volevo una mano da qualcuno che usa ubuntu 11.04 :D ho appena accettato tutti gli aggiornamenti per passare alla nuova relase
<tdk200> veramente fica
<tdk200> solo che adesso non ho più le barre e avevo pure compiz installato non funziona più nulla :D
<darkham> fino alla 10.10 i video flash temporanei finivano in /tmp, ora non piu', con chrome in /home/.cache e /home/.config/chromium , non c'è nulla
<darkham> dove vanno a finire?
<attempt> /home/tuonome/.cache/chromium/Cache   darkham
<darkham> attempt, non c'è niente dentro
<attempt> il file esiste?
<attempt> se si controlla le impostazioni della cache su chromium.  magari e' impostato per eliminarla alla chiusura del browser oppure e' impostata piccola.
<darkham> attempt, come dicevo prima è un file youtube che sto facendo girare continuamente
<darkham> per trovarlo e copiarlo
<attempt> non ti so che altro dire. la  mia e' dove ti ho detto. bisogna che controlli le impostazioni del browser prima di tutto.
<darkham> il bello è che con la 10.10 e chromium stavano sempre in /tmp
<darkham> attempt, sai come faccio in chromium a verificare la cache, che non c'è in "roba da smanettoni"?
<attempt> darkham apri il browser. alla destra della stella per fare i bookmark c'e' un simbolo di chiave inglese. cliccaci sopra.
<darkham> mi vuoi madare in preferenze?
<attempt> sotto la x per chiuderlo. la vedi bene. vai a options e ci clicchi.
<attempt> vedi come e' impostata la cache.
<darkham> la cache posso solo cancellarla
<darkham> non ho opzioni di impostazione
<attempt> si ho controllato anche io.
<darkham> attempt, ti ringrazio, mi carico la 10.10 in live e per il momento risolvo
<attempt> darkham locate f_0000*
<attempt> anche locate f_000*
<attempt> visto che tutti i temp di chromium partono con quelle lettere la cartella che ti indica e' il percorso giusto.
<pabloice> c'è qualcuno??
<pabloice> ho bisogno di 1 software per convertire il pdf
<pabloice> seawolf, ci sei?
<pabloice> <paolorotolo> ci sei?
<pabloice> nessuno può aiutarmi??
<pabloice> non c'è nessuno
<pabloice> ?
<pabloice> ma perchè non risponde nessuno??
<pabloice> aizram, ci sei?
<pabloice> c'è qualcuno??
<pabloice> pa, ci sei??
<pabloice> ma perchè nessuno parla???
<pabloice> robbonzo, mi puoi aiutare??
<Robbonzo> pabloice: non saprei, proviamo... non uso ubuntu ma vediamo che si può fare :)
<pabloice> robbonzo, mi serve 1 software per convertire i file pdf in TIFF
<pabloice> Robbonzo, ci sei??
<pabloice> geko, ci sei?
<Robbonzo> guardo se riesco con un software, poi ti dico se riesco
<pabloice> Robbonzo, ma è per ubuntu questo software?
<Robbonzo> senz'altro nei repo ce l'hai
<pabloice> nei repo?? dov'è?
<esulu> scusatemi dove posso trovare la lista dei server del repo in ubuntu 11.04
<esulu> ?
<esulu> intendo in quale file
<esulu> ?
<pabloice> esulu, non lo sò mi disp :)
<Robbonzo> pabloice: niente, non ne conosco
<Robbonzo> esulu: in /etc/apt/sources.list
<esulu> grazie
<pabloice> Robbonzo, mica per caso sai come posso installare i driver per stampanti??
<Robbonzo> pabloice: a meno che tu non abbia qualche stampante esotica, doverbbero bastarti i pacchetti di cups, gutenprint e foomatic
<pabloice> la mia stampante non è tra l'elenco
<Robbonzo> pabloice: non ti risconosce la stampante'
<Robbonzo> ?
<pabloice> no mela riconosce ma non riesco a trovare il driver
<pabloice> cmq sto installando ubuntu 11
<Robbonzo> ma tutti gli altri utenti stanno per fare numero? :)
<pabloice> eh infatti secondo me sono morti
<pabloice> ahahhaa
<pabloice> ma perchè nessuno parla?? cioè è 1 chat voglio dire ahahhahaa
<geko> pabloice, ciao si ci sono
<pabloice> geko, ciao mica sai se c'è 1 software per convertire i file da pdf a tiff?
<geko> da pdf a tiff?
<pabloice> si
<geko> mi spiace non ti posso aiutare
<geko> mi torna nuovo questo
<pabloice> ok e senti come faccio a installare 1 stampante??
<geko> che stai usando come distribuzione
<pabloice> sto scaricando l'11
<geko> cerca nel menu Sistema>Stampanti
<geko> mi pare
<geko> e segui le info che ti da
<abbronzato> ciao, ho scaricato ubuntu 11.04 ma non parte ne la versione cd ne la dvd (32b): si bloccano immediatamnete con un /sbin/modprobe -bv pci:xxxnumeraccioxxx unexpected exit with status 0x00009 aiut
<abbronzato> mi compare esattamente la stessa stringa riportata qua (ho fatto la foto con il cell e verificato il numero) http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?topic=456966.0
<DGU> buonasera
<DGU> mi consigliate che versione di ubuntu scaricare? sono nuovo in linux
<DGU> ho visto che è uscita la nuova versione 11.04
<user_> Salve mi sapete dire se formattando la partizione di xp da ubuntu viene fortmattata bene? perche ci mette 5 secondi O.o
<snake_> sera serina
<snake_> risera serina
<user_> Nessuno sa dirmi?
<snake_> il link per fare il paste delle immagini?
<snake_> aundi lo trovo
<snake_> ?^
<user_> Snake sai dirmi come formatta l'ultiity di ubuntu?
<snake_> user_ ?
<user_> Ho formattato la partizione di windows xp ma solo che ci ha messo 5 secondi è normale?
<snake_> user_puoi spiegarti meglio
<snake_> si è normale.
<snake_> controllala
<user_> Ok,adesso dovrei reinstallare winxp ma è sicuro che abbia formattato bene e non una formatazzione sotto il tapeto?
<snake_> se hai eliminato,lo fa velocemente,se hai formattato ci mette un po di piu
<snake_> il link per fare il paste delle immagini?chi lo fa apparire?
<snake_> tutti che guardano harry popper
<abbronzato> la 11.4 non vuole saperne di partire: identico errore qua http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?topic=456966.0   ho provato ora a controllare il md5sum della iso con quell uff, poi ho rimasterizzato un disco e fatto fare la verifica, ma nulla stesso errore
<insettarioesapod> Salve a tutti!
<insettarioesapod> Ricky55
<insettarioesapod> Salve a tutti!
#ubuntu-it 2011-05-01
<insettarioesapod> c'è qualcuno di Roma?
<M3l7D0wN> esulu, asd
<M3l7D0wN> c'è qualcuno che sviluppa per unity qui?
<michele> qualcuno mi sa dare una mano con l'editor di partizioni per gnome?
<esulu> ciao M3l7D0wN
<esulu> scusami ma ero via
<esulu> ci sei
<esulu> ?
<M3l7D0wN> si
<esulu> tutto bene
<esulu> ?
<michele> chiedo aiuto per gparted
<michele> devo aggiustare l'hd
<michele> qualcuno può darmi una mano
<michele> ?
<michele> attempt,
<hobo> ragazzi cè qualcuno che può aiutarmi con la lingua ,ho ubuntu 10.04 e nonostante in supporto lingua ho impostato italiano oggi i menu e tutto il resto d ubuntu m appare in inglese
<hobo> cioè i browser e alcune applicazioni sono in italiano ,il resto inglese
<alessandra> ciao
<pabloice> che ne pensate di questo nuovo ubuntu??
<pabloice> c'è qulcuno?7
<DJRoby4> ciao ragazzi ennesimo problema di installazione di natty :S, dice he non può installare il bootloader e non mi fa procedere
<DJRoby4> mi viene una finestra in cui mi dice se voglio procedere senza installarlo, ritentare l'install o annullare l'installazione
<DJRoby4> ho provato con la prima (installarlo) e premendo ok non è successo nulla
<DJRoby4> e idem con la seconda opzione (procedi senza)
<DJRoby4> che fare?
<DJRoby4> c'è nessuno che lo sa? :S
<DJRoby4> ok sono nei guai :S
<DJRoby4> raga vi prego aiutatemi altrimenti sono inguaiatissimo....
<miki> ciao a tutti, ho installato la nuova 11.04 se qualcuno la ha è possibile che mi confermi che va molto peggio della 10.10? nel senso che sembra + lenta di parecchio e che la nuova barra è poco intuitiva, non era meglio gnome 3?
<massimo18> Buona Domenica
<massimo18> miki: ti confermo esattamente il contrario
<miki> mhà....a me sebre così....
<massimo18> miki: sono solo pareri
<massimo18> !chat | miki
<ubot-it> miki: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<miki> spero che sul mio netbook unity non dia problem dat che non so se supporta il 3d
<DJRoby4> ciao ragazzi, sto avendo un problema con l'installazione di natty perchè esso mi dice che esso trova un errore nell'installare il grub e mi propone 3 alternative: non installare ubuntu, non installare grub, e provare a reinstallarlo, ma il problema è che se io clicco ok non succede nulla
<DJRoby4> ciao ragazzi, sto avendo un problema con l'installazione di natty perchè esso mi dice che esso trova un errore nell'installare il grub e mi propone 3 alternative: non installare ubuntu, non installare grub, e provare a reinstallarlo, ma il problema è che se io clicco ok non succede nulla
<Pino> Ciao a tutti. Sto cercando di creare una penna di avvio...ma c'è qualcosa che non torna
<Pino> ho scaricato Natty con bit-torrent, ho formattato la per drive da 8gb in fat 32
<frigiu> ciao a tutti...
<frigiu> non mi funziona java con firefox su ubuntu 11.04
<pam> ho delle immagini in usr/share/background che non riesco ad eliminare, come posso fare?
<frigiu> eppure ho aggiornato i repo e installato java
<frigiu> ma non va
<frigiu> non riesco a visualizzare http://www.ideachess.com/scacchi_contro_computer
<Pino> pam: elimina le immegini usando nautilus ma stai attento a cosa cancelli
<snake_> buon giorno
<snake_> la guida per assegnare permessi agli hd?dove posso reperirla?
<pam> pino, grazie
<pippuccio761> HO  INSTALLATO GNOME  MA NON MI PIACE COME POSSO TORNARE A GNOME ?
<pippuccio761> scusate il maiuscolo
<pippuccio761> da gnome 3 a gnome 2
<Pino> pam: risolto? di nulla
<pam> pino, no: come faccio ad aprire le cartelle con nautilus?
<pippuccio761> pam sudo nautilus con il terminale
<Pino> da terminale dai sudo nautilus e ti parte in modalità grafica
<pippuccio761> come posso fare il downgrade da gnome 3 a gnome 2 ?
<pam> pino, sei fantastico, ho fatto
<pam> ma nautilus si può aprire solo da terminale?
<pippuccio761> si
<pippuccio761> come posso fare il downgrade da gnome 3 a gnome 2 ?
<pippuccio761> l'ho installato per errore
<Dig> salve. la mia pen drive non vuole diventare un disco d'avvio. Dove sbaglio?
<frigOvuotO> ciao
<snake_> Dig , cosa vuoi fare?
<frigOvuotO> ho avuto problemi negli aggiornamenti  http://paste.ubuntu.com/601652
<Dig> snake_: ho scaricato da torrent natty, ho formattato la pen drive da 8gb in fat32 con gparted, sono andato in creatore dischi d'avvio, ho selezionato l'immagine e creato la penna d'avvio
<Dig> snake_: non mi da errori. i pc sui quali ho provato sono settati per l'avvio da usb
<snake_> Dig , prova ad installare unetbootin dal software center..e crea la live con quello,se ancora non riesci,allora o l immagine contiene errori o la pendrive non va bene per il tuo scopo.
<Dig> snake_: fino a pochi giorni fa...c'era ubuntu 10.10 persistente in quella penna. Ho notato una cosa strana...in creatore dischi di avvio non mi da l'opportunità di riservare spazio...comunque installo unet
<sorbo82> ciao ragazzi
<frigiu> buongiorno
<sorbo82> senti frigio te la cavi con wikipedia?
<frigiu> non riesco a visualizzare questa pagina con firefox http://www.ideachess.com/scacchi_tattica/scacco_matto/2
<frigiu> sorbo82 quando serve la consulto, ma non so, dimmi...
<sorbo82> ah beh anche tu sei qua in richiesta d'aiuto ;)
<frigiu> e si
<frigiu> credo che non funzioni java
<frigiu> quale versione devo istallare per ubuntu 11.04 ?
<sorbo82> hai provato con chatzilla e freenode?
<Dig> snake_: in custom non devo selezionare nulla?
<snake_> Dig: hai caricato la iso?
<frigiu> mi scoccia dover tornare a windows per visualizzare le pagine in java... ufff
<sorbo82> Raga, cmq anch'io sono qui per chiedere una mano, se ci fosse tra voi uno che mi dedica 2 minuti per fare una cosa su Wikipedia
<Dig> snake_: si
<Dig> snake_: sta andando
<snake_> Dig: e allora sei a posto,scrivi e avrai la tua live
<frigiu> snake mi dai una mano con java ?
<snake_> frigiu se posso
<snake_> problema
<frigiu> non riesco a visualizzare http://www.ideachess.com/scacchi_tattica/scacco_matto/2
<Dig> snake_: per fare degli avanzamenti di versione posso usarla questa penna?
<frigiu> credo che non ho la versione di java corretta
<frigiu> ho installato ieri ubuntu 11.04
<frigiu> con 10.04 funzionava tutto
<snake_> Dig: credo di si,io ho fatto una volta l avanzamento...pentendomi seriamente.
<Dig> snake_: ok
<Dig> snake_: grazie. vado in reboot
<snake_> frigiu: non vedo nulla neppure io
<frigiu> beh... eppure funziona benissimo, te lo assicuro...
<frigiu> sono registrato su quel sito e lo usavo regolarmente
<frigiu> ma ora con ubuntu 11.04 non vedo più le pagine complete
<snake_> frigiu : ora si...vedo gli scacchi http://www.ideachess.com/scacchi_contro_computer
<frigiu> esatto... io non li vedo
<frigiu> e mi dice di caricare java
<frigiu> ma non so se l'ho fatto correttamente
<snake_> frigiu: spe
<frigiu> a me dice : Se non vedi la scacchiera scarica Java da http://www.java.com
<snake_> hai seguito questa guida? http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Programmazione/Java?action=show&redirect=InstallazioneJava
<frigiu> no, ho seguito alcune indicazioni quì, ma non mi hanno seguito per tutta la procedura...
<frigiu> cmq devo staccare, grazie lo stesso...
<frigiu> ciao
<snake_> attempt: ci sei?
<attempt> si
<snake_> posso chiederti un piacere?
<sorbo82> ..
<snake_> devo assegnare i permessi di scrittura e lettura ad un hd che non li ha...tu ne sai qualcosa..siccome il procedimento è diverso dalle cartelle...non mi fido a farlo da solo..devo recuperare il backup ti tutta la mia vita.
<miki> ragazzi mi date una mano con la stampante? è una hp p1005 fino alla versione 10 funzionava, dopo al'aggiornamento di ieri alla 11 funzionava, da stamattina quando invio la stampa non funziona più...sembra che non arrivi il segnale di stampa...che gli è preso a sto ubuntu nuovo?
<miki> grazie
<sorbo82> pensa anch'io ho quella laser, ma non ho fatto l'aggiornamento e ancora va ;)
<miki> si ma mi date na mano a risolvre sta cosa per piacere?
<miki> come faccio a far funzionare la mia stampante please
<Peace-> miki: che stampante è ?
<miki> riscrivo "ragazzi mi date una mano con la stampante? è una hp p1005 fino alla versione 10 funzionava, dopo al'aggiornamento di ieri alla 11 funzionava, da stamattina quando invio la stampa non funziona più...sembra che non arrivi il segnale di stampa...che gli è preso a sto ubuntu nuovo?"
<miki> Peace-: mi dai una mano tu?
<Peace-> mm
<Peace-> senti
<Peace-> le hp funzionano
<Peace-> devi aver sminchiato qualche cosa
<Peace-> vediamo innanzi tutto rimuovi la stampante dal sistema
<Peace-> poi...
<sorbo82> allora, come lo hai fatto questo aggiornamento, con i driver? prova e disinstallarli e andare su "windows precedente configurazione sicuramente funzionte"
<miki> gia fatto...rimossa reinserita...reinstallata....ma nulla da fre
<jester-> miki: installa hplip-gui
<Peace-> miki:  sudo apt-get install hplip
<Peace-> e anche il pacchettoconsigliato da jester
<miki> do il comando stampa di prova....e dopo un pò esce stampante inattiva...
<jester-> Peace-: provato ssh in nautilus in culo a samba?
<miki> jester-: ho intallato hp-gui...poi?
<Peace-> miki: mm la stampnate sembra bloccata puoi accedere al menu ?
<jester-> miki: rimuovi la stampante
<Peace-> miki: dico dalla stampante ?
<akis24> giorno
<jester-> miki: poi vai in preferenze e lancia hplip toolbox, quindi da li installa la stampante
<Peace-> jester-: pare che ti è piaciuto il cazzillo hp
<Peace-> xD
<jester-> Peace-: è quasi come quello di winzoz e non devi dare in pasto nessun cd
<jester-> lo dervi e fa tutto lui, se uno legge
<Peace-> ah per me è una conoscenza di vecchia data...
<miki> mhà....ma tutto sto casino perchè ho aggiornato ubuntu?
<jester-> miki: eccerto
<jester-> miki: qualcosa va renstallato
<jester-> miki: da solo non si sminchia niente
<tdk200> salve a tutti
<tdk200> ho problemi quando avvio ubuntu 11.04
<tdk200> tutto parte ma dopo il grub scelto il sistema non si avvia
<Peace-> figo
<tdk200> devo sempre entrare inubuntu recovery mode
<tdk200> che poi è la 10.10 come grafica
<tdk200> se riavvio però dopo il sistema 11.04 parte, o per lo meno ieri ha fatto così
<tdk200> non è che riguarda la scheda video invidia?
<tdk200> nvidia
<tdk200> You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver.  Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server.
<tdk200> nessuno può darmi una mano?
<tdk200> ora provo a riavviare vedo se va
<Peace-> tdk200: eh devi sistemare un attimo la configuiraraioze
<tdk200> ma come?
<tdk200> questo non lo capisco
<tdk200> Peace-, dai driver mi da il messaggio che il driver invidea è attivo ma non in uso
<tdk200> qui
<rick1> ciao. mi successe questo problema: persi l'icona con il nome utente dal pannello e dopo aver tentato di ripristinarlo, ma senza successo, mi trovo una parziale area di notifica nel pannello in basso a sinistra, esempio per la network e l'icona con cui ho aperto la chat. mi aiutate? grazie
<jester-> tdk200: installa il driver dal gestore
<tdk200> dei driver aggiuntivi?
<tdk200> l'ho fatto ieri
<tdk200> ho disinstallato e reinstallato
<jester-> tdk200: che tipo di scheda hai
<tdk200> ho paura che se disinstallo da ubuntu avviato in recovery i driver se passo all'11 poi non va
<tdk200> credo sia una ge force 6200
<jester-> !gnomereset | rick1
<ubot-it> rick1: Per resettare gnome alle sue impostazioni di default rinominare le cartelle nascoste nella propria home .gnome2 .config .gconf .gconfd .gnome2_private e riavviare la sessione
<jester-> tdk200: lspci | grep -i vga
<tdk200> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV44A [GeForce 6200] (rev a1)
<jester-> tdk200: il gestore quale driver consiglia
<tdk200> ne ha due
<tdk200> uno raccomandato
<jester-> non lo sperimentale che è una ciofeca
<tdk200> una versione 173
<tdk200> è la versione
<tdk200> l'altro è current version
<tdk200> quale devo scegliere
<jester-> tdk200: ok con i 173 unity per adesso non va, quindi messa user e pass cambia li in basso ubuntu con ubuntu classic
<tdk200> dove'
<jester-> tdk200: potresti provare a mettergli il current, male che vada parti da recovery in failsafe rimetti il 173 da shell
<rick1> jester-, comando non trovato (gnomereset)
<jester-> tdk200: alla finestra gdm di login
<tdk200> il current andava sul 10.10
<tdk200> mi piace la grafica
<tdk200> dell 11
<jester-> !gnome reset | miki se non leggi......
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'gnome reset'
<jester-> tdk200: hai avanzato?
<tdk200> sisi
<jester-> !gnomereset | miki se non leggi......
<ubot-it> miki se non leggi......: Per resettare gnome alle sue impostazioni di default rinominare le cartelle nascoste nella propria home .gnome2 .config .gconf .gconfd .gnome2_private e riavviare la sessione
<jester-> tdk200: allora fai sta prova
<jester-> abilita il current dal gestore
<tdk200> sto togliendo il driver current
<tdk200> ma quale gestore?
<tdk200> dei driver?
<tdk200>  è già attivo
<jester-> tdk200: amministrazione/driver aggiuntivi
<tdk200> era già attivo dal gestore
<tdk200> solo che mi dava non in usoi
<jester-> tdk200: ls mod | grep nvidia
<jester-> tdk200: lsmod | grep nvidia
<jester-> tdk200: si da non in uso ma lo è
<jester-> la gui è fuori di testa
<jester-> tdk200: lsmod | grep nvidia cosa risponde
<tdk200> yea
<jester-> tdk200: comunque se consiglia il 173 metterei quello e lascerei perdere unity, per adesso
<tdk200> ma mi consiglia gli altri
<tdk200> cmq proverò
<jester-> tdk200: bisogna provare
<jester-> per saperlo
<jester-> tdk200: di solito quello consigliato è quello giusto
<tdk200> we goi ci vediamo devo uscire con un amico
<tdk200> ciao jester-
<jester-> ciao
<polis> ciaoo
<polis> ho installato ubuntu 1104 accanto
<polis>  a windows 7
<polis> e non mi ssiavvia
<polis> mi si avvia solo win 7
<jester-> polis: hai piu di un hd nel pc?
<polis> si
<jester-> polis: e parte seven diretto?
<polis> si
<polis> sono con sevent
<jester-> polis: allora parte hd sbagliato al boot
<polis> poi ho creato il both
<polis> con seven stesso
<polis> e mida eeror
<polis> tray hd 0,0 ntfs non ang5
<polis> try*
<jester-> polis: se hai un menu popup usalo o oppure fai partire l'altro hd al boot
<polis> cpt
<polis> da seven ho instllato iubuntu in mbr da seven
<jester-> polis: e i sa che ha fatto casino
<rick1> scusa jester-  la soluzione che mi hai dato mi ha cancellato tutte le applicazioni che avevo installate...  (ho sempre la vecchia versione) c'è un'altra soluzione? grazie
<polis> inffati allavvio mi comapre win 7 ubuntu
<jester-> rick1: non cancella le applicazioni ma riporta il descktop a defualt
<polis> appena lancio ubuntu, mi da tray hd 0,0 ntfs non ang5
<jester-> polis: e 4 fai partire al boor l'altro hd
<paolinux> ola
<polis> ok
<polis> provo
<Peace-> vediamo un altro che arriva in quassel xD
<Peace-> paolinux: prova un po konversation invece che quassel
<jester-> madu
<rick1> jester-, eh già, ma come posso recuperare parzialmente il vecchio e mantenere il nuovo?
<jester-> se c'è una cosa che va bene bisogna per forza mettere di predefinito una ciofeca
<jester-> rick1: devi solo reimpostare l'aspetto del desktop e basta
<paolinux> Peace-: ok.... ma perchè?
<polis> jester- avvio provo,casomai entro cona lalive
<Peace-> paolinux: tu provalo poi capirai
<Peace-> paolinux: se non ti sta bene puoi sempre rimuovere
<rick1> jester-, aspetta tutto ciò che avevo nel desktop l'ho perso, dove lo ritrovo per esempio?
<paolinux> Peace-:  :)
<paolinux> ok mo lo provo
<jester-> rick1: lo rimoddi
<rick1> jester-,  fico?
<paolinux1> ola ola
<paolinux1> eccomi con konversation
<Davide_> salve Ragazzi , volevo chiedervi alcuni chiarimenti sulla nuova versione di ubuntu, non mi è chiaro diciamo la filosofia di canonical adottata per questa nuova relese
<Davide_> Unity è stata introdotta?
<jester-> Davide_: quele filosofia
<michele> avrei bisogno di qualcuno che può aiutarmi con le partizioni del mio sistema
<jester-> quale*
<michele> jester-, puoi darmi una mano in pvt^
<michele> ?
<jester-> michele: ok
<Davide_> jester-,  non capisco unity è stata introdotta?
<jester-> Davide_: si
<jester-> sempre che si abbia una scheda video all'altezza
<Davide_> jester-,  e questo spiega il fatto per cui la live cd non la visualizza,
<jester-> Davide_: certo
<Davide_> Poi volevo chiedere ma unity è diciamo un supplemento a gnome ?
<jester-> Davide_: è un ambiente desktop di gnome
<jester-> molto pratico per note/netbook per es
<Davide_> capisco, ma è sviluppato dalla stessa canonical?
<jester-> Davide_: si puo scegliere fra: gnome classic senza effetti, con effetti e unity
<Peace-> si
<jester-> unity è chimato ubuntu nelle finestra gdm
<polis> ciao
<polis> Peace-: c6
<polis> ho cambiato al boot hd
<Davide_> jester-,  mi è tutto chiaro ora, mi sembra però che canonical abbia messo un piccolo piede avanti per staccarsi dalla diciamo " dstro madre"
<polis> ed adesso
<polis> si avvia
<polis> ubuntu
<Peace-> polis: zi
<FloodBotIt1> polis: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<polis> melo controlli che devo vedere adeesso
<polis> per eesere tt apposto
<polis> non ci capisco nulla in questo unbuntu nuovo
<Peace-> polis: curiosita
<Peace-> polis: ma cosa non capisci di ubuntu nuovo ?
<polis> non trovo nulla, con quello di prima mi ci trovavo benisso
<jester-> come fosse diverso da quello di prima
<polis> benissimo
<polis> questa barra laterale si puo sposatre sotto?
<polis> jester-:
<Peace-> polis: chiedi a jester- che lo usa io uso kde prima ricordavo poco ora in pratica non so nulla
<polis> jester-:
<polis> ci sei
<polis> cmq per ssitemare il boot come faccio, nel samsung ce ubuntu,nelmaxtor windos 7
<polis> adesso all avvio o seleziioanto il samsung senno non mi partiva ubuntu
<jester-> polis: termina sessione, al gdm metti user e pass, sotto compare una barra, clicca su ubuntu e scegli il classic
<polis> meglio si
<polis> rammntami i comadi
<polis> jester-:
<jester-> polis: termina sessione, al gdm metti user e pass, sotto compare una barra, clicca su ubuntu e scegli il classic
<jester-> osti
<michele> jester, ci sono
<polis> ecco
<polis> fatto
<polis> che bello ubuntu calssico
<polis> 2minuti jester-
<polis> percio allavvio devo selezioanre
<polis> sempre l hd con kub
<polis> ubuntu
<polis> nel maxtor ho il win 7
<polis> cosa ho sbaglato nel boot loader
<polis> allora nel maxtor ho win 7 nel samsung ubuntu
<jester-> polis: si puo installare grub anche sull'altro hd
<kwehmucdee> Ciao! Problema: ho appena aggiornato alla 11.04, all'avvio però non parte unity (vedo solo lo sfondo e le icone) e devo farlo partire a mano avviando il terminale e facendo unity --restore
<polis> che comado do
<polis> per vedere se e tt ok
<jester-> polis: o cambi la sequenza di boot nel bios
<jester-> kwehmucdee: scheda video?
<kwehmucdee> nvidia 8800gt
<polis> jester capt infatti nel grub se seleziono il samsung vedo, nel boot pure windows 7,oppurel alternativa
<polis> e resitalalre il grub?
<kwehmucdee> no scusa
<kwehmucdee> 9800
<marcello1> buongiorno a tutti! Vorrei installare natty senza modificare la partizione dei miei documenti. Durante l'installazione faccio partizione manuale; ma quando cerco di impostare il punto di mount mi consente di scegliere soltanto tra una lista predefinita e non di scrivere il mio percorso. Sulle versioni precedenti ciò non accadeva. Come posso risolvere? Modificando fstab alla fine dell'installazione? Grazie
<kwehmucdee> cioè in realtà all'avvio vedo solo lo sfondo, senza neanche le icone e facendo tasto destro non succede nulla. Allora premo ctrl alt f1, mi loggo, faccio sudo service gdm restart e a quel punto vedo sfondo icone e tasto destro ed avvio unity da terminale
<jester-> kwehmucdee: amministrazione/driver agiuntivi e abilita il driver
<polis> giusto jester- o reisttalo il grub,o metto come boot il samsug?
<jester-> kwehmucdee: quindi riavvia
<jester-> polis: su uno dei due ce l'hai ma secondo me ti boota ul secondo hd
<jester-> visto che di default lo piazza sul primo cioè sda
<kwehmucdee> jester-, driver aggiuntivi mi dice: Questo driver è attivato, ma non attualmente in uso
<kwehmucdee> ma c'è solo un pulsante rimuovui
<kwehmucdee> *rimuovi
<polis> l ubuntu non e su sda
<jester-> kwehmucdee: il current?
<jester-> polis: centra una sega dove sta ubuntu
<polis> cpt
<kwehmucdee> driver grafici accelerati nVidia (versione current)
<polis> che comado do d aterminale
<jester-> kwehmucdee: ha riavviato dopo averlo installato?
<kwehmucdee> non ho installato niente
<kwehmucdee> ho avviato driver aggiuntivi
<kwehmucdee> e mi dice che è attivato ma non in uso
<jester-> kwehmucdee: e lo hai abilitato?
<kwehmucdee> Come?
<jester-> kwehmucdee: non si installato da solo, avrai fatto abilita prima, o no
<kwehmucdee> Io non tocco i driver video da mesi..
<polis> jester-: che comando do per vedere il
<polis> la situazione dei dischi
<polis> ecc
<alessandro_> ciao a tutti
<alessandro_> io ho un problema con l'avanzamento di versione
<alessandro_> praticamente lui inizia  a scaricare i pacchetti
<jester-> kwehmucdee: hai fatto avanzamento?
<alessandro_> ùe poi circa a metà si ferma e dice di controllare il collegamento internet
<kwehmucdee> Sì
<alessandro_> ma a me internet funziona benissimo
<jester-> alessandro_: i serve sono intasati, cambialo e metti fasbull italia
<alessandro_> come posso fare l'avanzamento?
<alessandro_> e come faccio a mettere su fasbull?
<jester-> kwehmucdee: dpkg -l | grep nvidia e metti nel pastebin
<jester-> !paste | kwehmucdee
<ubot-it> kwehmucdee: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<tdk200> jester-, ciao sono ritornato
<tdk200> sembra che dopo aver messo driver 173 vada bene
<jester-> tdk200: bene
<tdk200> quelle verifiche di prima da fare su terminale
<tdk200> chem i dicevi per cosa erano?
<alessandro_> come faccio a mettere fasbull per eseguire l'avanzamento?
<kwehmucdee> jester-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/601683/
<jester-> alessandro_: interrompendo ha rimesso il vecchio source.list, quindi aspetta qualche giorno ancora
<jester-> kwehmucdee: sudo dpkg --purge nvidia-glx-185
<jester-> kwehmucdee: sudo apt-get install --rinstall nvidia-current
<tdk200> cosa strana dal gestore driver mi dice sempre che non è in uso
<jester-> kwehmucdee: poi fa vedere cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<jester-> tdk200: è il gestore che è rincoglionito
<kwehmucdee> riavvio prima?
<jester-> kwehmucdee: prima fa vedere il conf
<tdk200> yea
<tdk200> cosa brutta è che il 3d va a scatti adesso
<tdk200> con il resto della grafica
<kwehmucdee> jester-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/601685/
<jester-> tdk200: c'è una regressione coi nividia non current
<jester-> kwehmucdee: ok
<tdk200> se imposto prestazioni dal x server va meglio ? :S
<jester-> kwehmucdee: se hai fatto dpkg e apt reinstall riavvia
<jester-> tdk200: prova ad usare sudo nvidia-settings
<polis> jes che comandi do
<polis> jester-:
<jester-> polis: per cosa
<polis> per vedere lasiatuazioine del
<polis> grub
<jester-> polis: per metterlo sul secondo hd?
<polis> 1 maxtor windows 7
<polis> 2samsung
<polis> con ubuntu
<polis> è
<FloodBotIt1> polis: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<jester-> polis: per il sistema sono sda e sdb
<polis> si
<jester-> polis: quale ti parte la boot
<polis> il samsung
<polis> mentre se io selzionavo dobve ce windows 7, mi dava try hd 0,0 ecc
<polis> selezionando dal boot loader l ubuntu
<polis> adesso ho fatto come hai detto ut selezionado un altro hd al boot cioe il samsung
<polis> quindio cosa ho sbagliato nelle installazione di ubuntu
<polis> ?
<polis> !pstebin
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'pstebin'
<polis> !apstebin
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'apstebin'
<polis> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<polis> http://paste.ubuntu.com/601690/
<polis> jester-:
<polis> Disco /dev/sdb: 320.1 GB qua ce win 7
<polis> chi i aiuta
<polis> [Enrico]:
<polis> ci
<polis> sei
<polis> enzotib:
<FloodBotIt1> polis: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<[Enrico]> polis: non ho tempo ora
<polis> :
<alessandro__> come faccio a cambiare server per eseguire l'avanzamento?
<polis> :/
<alessandro__> L'avanzamento si è interrotto: controllare la connessione a Internet o il supporto di installazione e riprovare. Tutti i file scaricati finora verranno conservati.
<alessandro__> questo è il mio errore quando faccio l'avanzamento
<ugone> alessandro__, entra in synaptic
<alessandro__> entrato in synaptic
<ugone> poi impostazioni/repository
<alessandro__> ok
<polis> ugone
<polis> tene intendio
<polis> di
<polis> grub
<FloodBotIt1> polis: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<ugone> hai scritto scaricare da server in italia probabilmente
<alessandro__> e poi
<ugone> poco polis
<polis> cpt
<alessandro__> scelgo il server e poi faccio ripristina
<ugone> clicca sulla linea dove c'è scritto server italia e scegli altro
<ugone> troverai il pulsante che dice scegli il server migliore
<ugone> lo fai e poi vai avanti
<alessandro__> si
<ugone> polis, qual'è il problema?
<alessandro__> c'è ripristina o chiudi cosa metto?
<polis> ho sbagliato di sicuro
<polis> ad installlr eil bgrub
<polis> edallvaavio
<polis> devo selzionarel hd
<polis> ho due sis op
<polis> win7 ed ubuntu
<FloodBotIt1> polis: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<ugone> polis, scrivi tutta la frase su una riga sola
<polis> ok
<ugone> segui questa guida
<polis> ho due sistemi ioperativi, windows 7 su maxtor e ubuntu du samsung
<polis> ora appen aho intsallato ubuntu mi si avvia windows 7 solo,
<polis> pero selzionando da bott il samsung mi si avvia ubuntu
<polis> cosa ho sbagliato alla isntallzione di buntu
<polis> ?
<polis> ho sbagliato ad installr eil grub?
<ugone> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/InstallazioneAggiornamento
<ugone> polis
<ugone> visto che lo hai gia installato
<ugone> è meglio se segui questa guida http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<polis> quindo si s eintallato su
<polis> samsung e non su
<polis> maxtor
<polis> dove ce windows 7
<ugone> sono uno ide e l'altro sata?
<ugone> cmq è possibile
<polis> tt
<polis> e due sata
<tdk200> salve a tutti...
<tdk200> jester-,
<tdk200> io ho disinstallato tutti i driver
<tdk200> e adesso nella lista driver mi è uscita una voce driver sperimentale per schede nvidia Sviluppatori ubuntu
<tdk200> vorrei provare con questo
<tdk200> mica ci sono problemi poi?
<pivellino-ubuntu> ciao
<pivellino-ubuntu> qualcuno sa se wicd si può tradurre in italiano?
<fester-> Ciao, ho installato i driver ati proprietari e adesso al reboot la grafica e' andata a puttane
<fester-> digitando glxinfo | grep direct mi da BadRequest
<fester-> il modulo fglrx e' operativo
<alfredo> ciao, come si fa ad avviare ubuntu dalla schermata nera? cioè quando non si avvia normalmente..
<alfredo> stavo cercando di risolvere il problema della schermata iniziale che non si vedeva bene ed al riavvio mi compare la schermata nera
<tdk200> :S
<tdk200> perchè alla partenza ubuntu 11 non va :S
<tdk200> You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver.  Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server
<dacost> salve a tutti, utilizzo ubuntu natty come posso ripristinare il dm cioè la schermata iniziale di login? perchè ho provato ad installare gnome 3 mi ha cambiato il dm e non riesco più ad accedere con qualsiasi DE quindi vorrei ripristinare tutto in modo da poter fare il login con unity 2D
<tdk200> jester-, comunque 2 o 3 volte mi è partito ubuntu 11.04 e funzionava anche la barra laterale sinistra
<tdk200> solo che avvolte si inceppa
<ubuntu345332> ciao, su 3 notebook non mi parte ubuntu 11.04: devo forzare il nomodeset per farlo avviare
<ubuntu345332> poso forzare il nomodeset direttamente sulla live messa su usb? (senza passare dal menu)
<fleurtheroch> ciao
<fleurtheroch> ho unity come faccio a scaricare CompizConfig
<fleurtheroch> ?
<fleurtheroch> ho unity come faccio a scaricare CompizConfig
<ubuntu345332> ciao, riprovo: si puo' forzare su una 11.04 live su usb il nomodeset come default?
<pippuccio76> Ho installato per provarlo gnome 3 vorrei tornare al 2 ma non ci riesco , chi puo aiutarmi?
<kwehmucdee> jester-, adesso dpkg -l mi da nvidia current ma driver aggiuntivi mi dice sempre che è attivato ma non in uso
<insettarioesapod> Salve a tutti! Cè qualcuno che ha installato il nuovo Ubuntu 11.04 sul suo portatile?
<Matt_91> !qualcuno | insettarioesapod
<ubot-it> insettarioesapod: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Jim_Morrison> Buongiorno e buon primo maggio
<Jim_Morrison> ho problemi con una scheda PCI Wireless . problema legato unicamente alla velocita . me la rileva come se andasse massimo a 54 mbps mentre invece è una 300 N avete consigli ?
<DeejayRoby4> ciao ragazzi, ho un problema: al riavivo dopo l'installazione di natty appare solo un trattino lampeggiante su sfondo nero in cui non posso scrivere nulla: che fare?
<DeejayRoby4> nessuno sa che fare????
<ubuntu345332> DeejayRoby4, prova a forzare un nomodeset in avvio
<Scall> DeejayRoby4: dovrebbe essere il caricamento, anche a me appare, e dopo si avvia Ubuntu
<DeejayRoby4> e come si fa? in ogni caso sto aspettando da 10 minuti.....
<DeejayRoby4> non vedo nemmeno il grub (e non so se sia corretto essendo ubuntu l'unico O.S)
<Matt_91> DeejayRoby4: prova schiaccia ctrl+alt+f1
<ubuntu345332> DeejayRoby4, non conosco il boot di ubuntu...  ti dico di nomodeset perche' sono sfortunato e a me su 3 notebook nessuo parte senza settarlo (ma sto usando la live su usb)
<tdk200> jester-,  sono riuscito
<ubuntu345332> jester-, ci sei? ciao hai idea se si puo' forzare il nomodeset come deafult da live su usb???
<ubuntu345332> ho googlato ma non ho trovato alcuna info
<tdk200> sarebbe l'immagine iniziale scritta ubuntu viola?
<Matt_91> DeejayRoby4: compare qualcosa?
<DeejayRoby4> Matt_91, no nulla
<tdk200> ragazzi per quanto riguarda la pulizia del grub
<tdk200> come posso visualizzare e togliere la vecchia versione di ubuntu?
<Matt_91> DeejayRoby4: e con ctrl+alt+f2?
<DeejayRoby4> Matt_91, ora provo
<Scall> DeejayRoby4: premendo il tasto Shift invece, ti compare il menu di grub?
<insettarioesapod> Scusate, sono nuovo di questo forum. Sapete se qualcuno ha installato Ubuntu 11.04 sul suo portatile?
<DeejayRoby4> Matt_91, no nulla
<DeejayRoby4> Scall, ora provo
<Matt_91> DeejayRoby4: allora il sistema operativo non si è avviato
<insettarioesapod> io in questo momento sto usando Ubuntu 10.10, che trovo ottimo. E' da soli tre anni che utilizzo i sistemi operativi GNU/Linmux.
<DeejayRoby4> Scall, no nulla
<insettarioesapod> CORREZIONE: volevo scrivere GNU/Linux, scusate la fretta!
<Matt_91> DeejayRoby4: con ctrl+alt+canc si riavvia? se vi al grub pigia esce e proviamo a a vviare in nomodeset
<Matt_91> *piga esc
<Matt_91> **pigia esc
<DeejayRoby4> Matt_91, si si riavvia, devo provare anche con esc?
<Matt_91> DeejayRoby4: no quello seve per farlo fermare al groub :)
<Matt_91> se no carica ubuntu
<DeejayRoby4> ok provo ;)
<DeejayRoby4> Matt_91, no non viene nulla....
<Scall> insettarioesapod: io ho Ubuntu 11.04 (aggiornato dalla 10.10) sul portatile, però non posso utilizzare Unity perchè il computer non ha l'accelerazione 3d
<Matt_91> DeejayRoby4: ora sei al grub?
<DeejayRoby4> nonono non viene nulla
<Jim_Morrison> c'è un comando per listere i componenti del mio PC  ?
<Matt_91> DeejayRoby4: allora accendi il computer, dopo qualche istante compare la schermata del bios e successivamente un elenco, ed in testa c'è scritto GRUB, dopo pochi secondi parte l'avvio ubuntu. giusto?
<ubuntu345332> Jim_Morrison, lsusb e lspci (per usb e pci)
<Matt_91> DeejayRoby4: nel elenco dove c'è scritto GRUB in alto schiacci esc e si dovrebbe fermare
<DeejayRoby4> assolutamente no, altrimenti non sarei qui a chiedervelo, non sono proprio sbarbatello ;)
<Jim_Morrison> ubuntu345332:  lo faccio ma non mi esce nulla a riguardo alla mia scheda PCI wireless
<DeejayRoby4> penso di dover reinstallare grub da live
<DeejayRoby4> lo avevo messo in un'altra partizione
<DeejayRoby4> flaggata come /boot
<ubuntu345332> Jim_Morrison, non so come aiutarti prova con lspci -vv credo che dovresti vedere qualcosa come sconosciuto
<DeejayRoby4> Matt_91, che dici cosa potrebbe essere?
<Matt_91> !grub | DeejayRoby4
<ubot-it> DeejayRoby4: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<insettarioesapod> grazie Scall, ho visto la tua risposta solo in questo momento!   Riccardo
<Matt_91> segui la guida per il ripristino allora
<DeejayRoby4> Matt_91, siamo sicuri sia quello vero?
<Matt_91> DeejayRoby4: se tu mi dici che non parte neanche il grub... bisogna perforza che ci sia qualcosa che avvi ubuntu, se non c'è grub non parte ubuntu
<DeejayRoby4> Matt_91 ci si prova ;)
<DeejayRoby4> intanto provo con l'ultimo tentativo: cambiare hard disk di boot dal bios anche se sono sicuro all 99% che sia quello giusto e poi provo con il ripristino
<Matt_91> DeejayRoby4: non fare danni e leggi bene quello che c'è scritto nella guida, non avere fretta
<ubuntu345332> DeejayRoby4, atento a giocare con piu' hd: c'e' il rischio di far casini :)
<DeejayRoby4> Matt_91, hei mica sono un utonto :P
<DeejayRoby4> in ogni caso questa cavolo di natty mi sta dando un sacco di problemi
<DeejayRoby4> 1a install
<DeejayRoby4> volevo sovrascrivere solo la partizione con elementary os... errore all'install e tutto danneggiato
<DeejayRoby4> recupero i dati importanti
<DeejayRoby4> e procedo con la riscrittura della tabella delle partizioni
<DeejayRoby4> e mi da solo e solo errori
<DeejayRoby4> all'install, al grub etc.
<DeejayRoby4> allora tolgo il raid nvidia (hardware)
<DeejayRoby4> e pare andare
<DeejayRoby4> invece errore in  grub
<DeejayRoby4> ora invece masterizzo cd (pima era usb)
<DeejayRoby4> si installa e niente grub
<DeejayRoby4> anche se il bios rileva che un pezzo di mbr c'è
<DeejayRoby4> perchè quel trattino mi sa tanto di bios
<perrottino> raga' ma quando c'è un bug segnalato con un numero, poi uscirà il modo di risolverlo ed aggirarlo e devo stare io attento oppure automaticamente negli aggiornamenti lo risolveranno da soli?
<Matt_91> perrottino: se risolvono il bug e rilasciano l'aggiornamento per la distribuzione in uso solitamente se il bug è grave rilasciano la versione aggiornata con il bug risolto
<perrottino> Matt_91, tipo una cosa segnalata nelle note di rilascio, c'è scritto come aggirare ma lo risolveranno?!
<Matt_91> perrottino: bo, aspetta e sepra :)
<Matt_91> *spera
<perrottino> Matt_91, ma nelle note di rilascio i problemi riportati sono per l'avanzamento oppure anche per l'installazione da zero?
<Matt_91> perrottino: non lo so, credo tutte e due
<perrottino> Matt_91, ok ;)
<DeejayRoby4> Matt_91, oooook sono su ubuntu, e fuori un problema
<DeejayRoby4> ma..... non posso usare unity (con una gtx 470!!?!?!?!?), non vedo il boot e vedo un mix tra nero e viola e il sistema va terribilmente lentooooo
<DeejayRoby4> Matt_91 ok come non detto, senza i proprietari nvidia sono a piedi (ora li installo con jockey) e il sistema pare andare normalmente adesso
<DeejayRoby4> Matt_91 grazie matt e grazie a tutti ;)
<DeejayRoby4> Matt_91 avevo letto però che i nouveau erano riusciti a ottenere il 3d sulle nuove fermi....
<michele> qual'è il comando per installare il flash player plugin su natty=
<michele> ?
<Dig> scusate ma su natty come si va in "sistema"???
<DeejayRoby4> ciao ragaaaaa e grazieeee ora ho unity!!!
<michele> e stiamo pensando di tornare alla lucid
<michele> almeno io sicuramente
<Dig> Dai video ho visto che in alto a sinistra c'è il simbolo di ubuntu. Voi avete così natty??
<michele> ecco la mia soluzione: lucid e poi natty, kubuntu e winzozz su virtual machine
<robytrevi> ciao a tutti, mi è capitata una cosa strana: a mio fratello ho installato in un hard disk ubuntu lucid. L'hard disk ha alcuni problemi dovuti a spegnimenti non regolari (i bambini non so cosa facciano), quindi ho pensato di formattare l'hard disk così: sda1 /boot; sda2 / (di un'installazione non aggiornata --> kernel 24); sda3 dati; sda4 estesa con dentro sda5 / (aggiornata --> kernel 30); sda6 /home (condivisa dalle due install
<robytrevi> dopo ulteriori problemi dovuti a spegnimenti improvvisi ho fatto un fsck delle partizioni da livecd e ripristinato grub (che non partiva più). Ora grub vede la versione non aggiornata, ma se faccio update-grub appare la versione aggiornata che non posso avviare perché non vedo da nessuna parte
<rashxt> salve gente, mi sapreste consigliare una distro leggera?
<rashxt> ho un vecchio portatile e ubuntu risulta essere un po' pesante, a me serve solo per navigare col browser
<robytrevi> e con la versione non aggiornata non riesco a sbloccare il mouse. il modulo psmouse non è caricato e non riesco a caricarlo
<robytrevi> rashxt: quanta ram hai?
<Dig> scusate, come faccio a sapere che driver c'è installato per la mia scheda video?
<Carlin0> Dig, lshw -c display | grep driver
<rashxt> robytrevi, 768
<rashxt> robytrevi, centrino 1.6 ghz
<Dig> Carlin0: grazie. ma non esiste un equivalente del menu sistema su natty?
<robytrevi> rashxt: se vuoi rimanere in una derivata di ubuntu, prova lubuntu (non è poi così poca la ram) se vuoi qualcosa'altro ce ne sono di ancor più leggere (dsl, puppy)
<perrottino> ciao a tutti
<Carlin0> Dig, lo scrivi nel terminale... non ho natty ma spero che lo abbiano messo :P
<Scall> rashxt: allora vai tranquillo con Ubuntu con 700 mb di ram, mio zio ha 400mb e gli funziona benone
<rashxt> robytrevi, su lubuntu continuano a svilupparci oppure è come fluxbuntu che è morta alla 9.10 ?
<Dig> Carlin0: si si da terminale, ho dato il comando
<Dig> Carlin0: comunque i tre menu non ci sono in natty
<Scall> Dig: tasto destro sulla lente con il simbolo più, e poi Sistema
<robytrevi> rashxt: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu
<rashxt> ok grazie ragazzi
<robytrevi> mi è capitata una cosa strana: a mio fratello ho installato in un hard disk ubuntu lucid. L'hard disk ha alcuni problemi dovuti a spegnimenti non regolari (i bambini non so cosa facciano), quindi ho pensato di formattare l'hard disk così: sda1 /boot; sda2 / (di un'installazione non aggiornata --> kernel 24); sda3 dati; sda4 estesa con dentro sda5 / (aggiornata --> kernel 30); sda6 /home (condivisa dalle due installazioni); sda7 
<Dig> Scall: grazie. ero andato col sinistro ma col destro non credevo proprio
<Scall> Dig: comunque se sei affezionato all'interfaccia di Ubuntu classica (con un pannello sopra e uno sotto) è sempre possibile selezionarlo dalle preferenze d'accesso ;-)
<Dig> Scall grazie, sui pc con cui lavoro probabilmente tornerò alla visione classica
<rashxt> ho due pendrive connesse al pc come faccio  a capire quale è /dev/sdc e quale /dev/sdd ?
<Scall> Dig: figurati. Basta che in Sistema -> Schermata di accesso, selezioni "Selezionare <Ubuntu classico> come sessione predefinita".
<Jim_Morrison> scusate seguivo questa guida e non mi rileva piu la scheda pci wireless mi date una mano ?
<Jim_Morrison> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1246960.html
<Scall> rashxt: la prima che hai inserito dovrebbe essere sdc
<rashxt> Scall, ok
<Dig> Scall: Già fatto!! finalmente la mia scheda video è supportata da ubuntu!!!! Ora devo scoprire se tenermi questo driver o quello Nvidia che usavo
<rashxt> ma perchè su cfdisk non mi spuntano?
<Jim_Morrison> come posso far ricaricare un driver per riabilitare la scheda  wireless ? ho tentato di aggiornarlo ma penso di aver fatto una cazzata qualchuno disponibile ?
<filippo> channel list
<nbmichele> è possibile installare unity sulla lucid? cioè solo il desktop?
<nbmichele> qualcuno sa se è possibile installarla?
<Carlin0> nbmichele, per i 4 schermi ?
<nbmichele> bravo sì
<Carlin0> aspe passa in chat che ti faccio vedere una cosa
<nbmichele> ma anche per la barra laterale
<jester-> nbmichele: hai mica appena messo natty?
<jester-> controsenso tornare a lucid
<frigiu> salve... non riesco a visualizzare questa pagina su ubuntu 11.04 con firefox http://www.ideachess.com/scacchi_tattica/scacco_matto/2
<frigiu> qualcuno sa darmi una mano ?
<Carlin0> frigiu, non la vedo manco io :P
<jester-> frigiu: nessun problema a giocare a scacchi li dentro con ff & natty
<frigiu> non visualizzo la scacchiera
<jester-> io si
<frigiu> devo avere un problema con java
<frigiu> fino a ieri la vedevo
<frigiu> con ubuntu 10.04
<jester-> frigiu: sarà il sito
<frigiu> ieri ho fatto l'upgrade e non funziona più
<jester-> frigiu: a me funzica
<filippo> Ciao a tutti
<frigiu> no no, è il mio sistema che non va... certo...
<filippo> !list
<jester-> senza aver fatto nulla
<ubot-it> questo non è un canale per scaricare o di condivisione di contenuti
<frigiu> chiedevo una mano per installare correttamente i plug-in di java
<Carlin0> a si ora la vedo anche io
<jester-> frigiu: abilita i repo parteners e installa sun-java6-plugin
<frigiu> abilitati...
<frigiu> dove li trovo i plug-in java ?
<jester-> frigiu: abilita i repo parteners e installa sun-java6-plugin
<jester-> ma non legge proprio nessuno
<nemes_> salve, come faccio a vedere quali programma sta utilizzando una certa porta? cn netstat vedo le porte in listening e altro. come faccio a vedere il programma associato
<enzotib> nemes_: -p mostra i processi
<nemes_> enzotib : thanks
<gnubiagio98> nonostante l'italiano sia installato ubuntu è in inglese (oggi si è acceso in inglese forse per colpa di un bug e adesso sta in inglese nonostante la lingua di default sia l'italiano)
<gnubiagio98> c'è qualcuno?
<jester-> gnubiagio98: natty non ha problemi con la lingua
<gnubiagio98> uso lucid
<bau-> ciao a tutti, ho aggiornato via internet ubuntu 11.04 dalla 10.10 su un eeepc 1201ha, è andato tutto bene, ma adesso quando avvio, resta fermo alla schermata viola di avvio, cosa posso fare?
<jester-> gnubiagio98: hai messo it per primo e cliccato apply system wide?
<gnubiagio98> sì
<gnubiagio98> e ho riavviato
<gnubiagio98> ma continua a essere in inglese
<jester-> gnubiagio98: lucid non ha mai avuto problemi, se adesso aggiornando si è fottuto qualcosa vai te sapere che la usano in pochi
<jester-> gnubiagio98: prova un po dare un sudo apt-get -f install e sudo apt-get upgrade
<nemes_> come vi trovata con 11.04 ? meglio del 10.10
<snake_> w il vinile
<snake_> nemes_ io abbastanza male
<nemes_> why?
<snake_> hanno reso ubuntu=a ubuntu rmx
<snake_> nn mi piace
<snake_> per ora
<snake_> chi si intende di partizioni?
<lusy90> ciao
<Lorthirk> buongiorno ragazzi, ho un problema: da stamattina, con i driver fglrx e gnome classic, il contenuto delle finestre si "blocca" fino a quando non le minimizzo o ridimensiono. ad esempio lo scrolling all'interno della finestra non funziona, ma dopo il ridimensionamento vedo il risultato dello scroll
<lusy90> ciao, ho aggiornato ubutnu 10.10 in ubuntu 11.04, posso ancora mettere Ailurus ?
<nemes_> snake_ : libreoffice = openoffice o molto diverso? ps per le partizioni che proob hai?
<snake_> nemes_ : no ...mi riferivo all' aspetto non hai tool... partizioni problemi di permessi
<snake_> ai non hai
<andrea1> ho installato win xp, su virtualbox ubuntu 10.04, pero' la scheramta non riesco a farla delle dimensioni dello schermo.
<LorisCazzato> dopo aver installato ubuntu viene subito rilevata la connessione wifi ma non appena configuro pppoe (che mi serve x usare il modem alice) non me la rileva piu. qualcuno sa come risolvere il problema? non riesco proprio a venirne a capo!!
<LorisCazzato> ?
<andrea1> ho avuto lo stesso problema, dopodiche' ho settato il modem e tutto e' ripartito alla grande
<LorisCazzato> e come dovrei fare di preciso?
<nemes_> LorisCazzato : io avevo lo stesso problema tanto tempo fa. pppoeconf non credo ti serva più. se imposti la connessione direttamente dall'icona dove compaiono le reti dovrebbe funzionare
<92AACXGJ4> ciao ragazzi, ho fatto la prodezza di avanzare ad ubuntu 11.04, quando lancio sudo apt-get update il processo impiega moltissimo tempo e in più ignora molti pacchetti. come posso dare una sistemata? Ho già rimosso tutti i repository di maverick , quelli che avevo aggiunto io
<Lorthirk> 92AACXGJ4: ignora i pacchetti o le fonti?
<5EXACK5GX> Lorthirk, sono pacchetti di traduzione credo
<Lorthirk> (sei connesso da due client :))
<Lorthirk> ci metti un pastebin del terminale?
<92AACXGJ4> Lorthirk, ok :) mi sono ridimensionato
<92AACXGJ4> mmm
<92AACXGJ4> ok
<92AACXGJ4> Lorthirk, impiegherò un po' di tempo per rieseguire il comando
<Lorthirk> ok
<92AACXGJ4> Lorthirk, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/601801/
<NicoRotolo> Salve!
<Lorthirk> come sospettavo 92AACXGJ4
<Lorthirk> questa è la lista delle fonti, non i pacchetti
<92AACXGJ4> Lorthirk, e come faccio a rimuoverle?
<Lorthirk> con il comando apt-get update aggiorni la LISTA dei pacchetti, non i pacchetti in se
<Lorthirk> si tratta di mirror
<Lorthirk> non devi rimuoverle
<Lorthirk> è tutto normale
<92AACXGJ4> quindi non devo far nulla?
<Lorthirk> 92AACXGJ4: no. se vuoi aggiornare i pacchetti devi lanciare sudo apt-get upgrade
<Lorthirk> solitamente l'update si lancia prima dell'upgrade
<92AACXGJ4> sarebbe il gestore aggiornamenti?
<Lorthirk> la sequenza è update per aggiornare la lista dei pacchetti, seguito da upgrade per verificare quali siano realmente aggiornati ed installarli
<92AACXGJ4> sto provando
<92AACXGJ4> Lorthirk,
<92AACXGJ4> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/601809/
<Lorthirk> bene
<Lorthirk> vuol dire che sei aggiornato con tutti i pacchetti attualmente installati
<92AACXGJ4> Lorthirk, però con update continuo ad avere quel problema
<Lorthirk> ma non è un problema
<Lorthirk> è tutto normalissimo
<Lorthirk> se fosse un problema riceveresti un messaggio di errore
<92AACXGJ4> Lorthirk, nel senso che vengono ignorate le fonti
<92AACXGJ4> E il processo richiede molto tempo
<Lorthirk> attenzione, non vengono ignorate le fonti
<Lorthirk> vengono ignorati i mirror
<92AACXGJ4> Lorthirk, mmm e perché li consulta?
<Lorthirk> non li consulta, infatti, li ignora
<Lorthirk> se ci fai caso
<Lorthirk> quelle ignorate le salta immediatamente
<92AACXGJ4> ok, allora il delay non è dovuto da quello, forse c'è un po' di traffico sui server e la risposta è lenta, potrebbe essere?
<Lorthirk> esattamente
<Lorthirk> il delay è dovuto a quelli che invece vengono realmente consultati
<92AACXGJ4> Lorthirk, ah ok, non avevo minimamente pensato che i server avrebbero potuto essere intasati questo periodo
<Lorthirk> ma guarda... non è neanche necessariamente indice di congestione
<Lorthirk> sinceramente a me ha sempre messo un po' di tempo il comando
<92AACXGJ4> Lorthirk, a me no, prima dell'aggiornamento era un razzo, per questo mi sono un attimo impanicato
<Lorthirk> ...tutto quello che posso dirti è che è normale che non sia proprio immediato
<Lorthirk> soprattutto in assenza di errori
<92AACXGJ4> Lorthirk, hai aggiornato anche tu alla 11.04? Io sto un po' smanettando con unity, come usabilità non sembra male
<Lorthirk> si, ma ho preferito gnome classic
<Lorthirk> poi... il bello è questo, se domani cambio idea cambio impostazione e via :)
<92AACXGJ4> infatti, spero che nelle prossime versioni si conservi questa possibilità perché è davvero una cosa di una figata stratosferica
<92AACXGJ4> guarda, pur preferendo le cose essenziali, questa innovazione mi attira molto, spero abbia un seguito
<Lorthirk> 92AACXGJ4: se può consolarti, dalla prossima versione gnome2 non ci sarà più
<92AACXGJ4> Lorthirk, malissimo
<enrylinux> sera
<Gio> ciao a tutti
<Gio> :)
<tdk200> salve raga qualcuno mi sa dire se la propria webcam funziona sul sito www.testwebcam.com?
<tdk200> io non riesco a visualizzarla in chat
<tdk200> nessuno sa dirmi come posso visualizzarla su un sito che usa flash?=
<PaoloRotolo> tdk200, installa flash dal sito dell'adobe
<tdk200> lo tengo già
<tdk200> solo che sui siti per chattare con web cam nn va non vede la webcam
<tdk200> come se nn la tenessi
<PaoloRotolo> tdk200, http://get.adobe.com/it/flashplayer/
<PaoloRotolo> tdk200, sicuro che sia un problema di flash?
<PaoloRotolo> potrebbe anche essere guasta la webcam...
<tdk200> no con cheese funziona
<tdk200> la cosa che mi fa andare in bestia è questa
<tdk200> cheese e msn forse anche skype funge
<tdk200> ma su internet no
<PaoloRotolo> tdk200, vai nel Software Center
<tdk200> ubuntu
<tdk200> ci sono
<PaoloRotolo> tdk200, alla voce Scarica software seleziona "Partner Canonical"
<PaoloRotolo> tdk200, installa Adobe Flash
<tdk200> lo tengo già
<PaoloRotolo> tdk200, c'è il visto ?
<tdk200> ho adobe flash 10
<tdk200> si
<tdk200> plugin
<PaoloRotolo> tdk200, prova allora a installare, sempre dal software center Java
<PaoloRotolo> tdk200, esattamente OpenJDK Java 6
<tdk200> e c'entra con il flash?
<PaoloRotolo> tdk200, può darsi che il sito voglia anche java?
<tdk200> mi dice che nn trova OpenJDK Java 6 diche forse cercavi opened Java 6
<tdk200> stessa cosa?
<PaoloRotolo> tdk200, cerca java nel software center
<PaoloRotolo> il primo che trovi
<PaoloRotolo> tdk200, non nei Partner Canonical
<PaoloRotolo> tdk200, alla voce generale scarica software
<tdk200> dornito da ubuntu
<tdk200> fornito
<PaoloRotolo> s
<PaoloRotolo> si
<tdk200> lo tengo installato mi dice
<PaoloRotolo> tdk200, qual'è il sito in questione?
<tdk200> anche webcamtest
<tdk200> www.testwebcam.com
<PaoloRotolo> tdk200, a me funziona...
<tdk200> vedo che ho anche g streamer installato però non è che fa qualcosa^
<tdk200> beato te
<PaoloRotolo> tdk200, ho provato a farlo partire su ubuntu 11.04 appena installato...
<PaoloRotolo> tdk200, quale versione usi?
<tdk200> 11.04
<tdk200> ma neanche sulla 10 andava
<tdk200> gstreamer-properties da terminale la webcam funge
<mikall> Salve a tutti.. Qualche anima pia mi aiuta a far ripartire il login screen... dopo aver disinstallato SLIM il pc si pianta :-(
<PaoloRotolo> tdk200, che errore ti da?
<tdk200> quando lo faccio partire dal sito?
<tdk200> nessun errore non mi vede la webcam
<PaoloRotolo> tdk200, si, ad esempio, webcamtest, cosa ti dice?
<tdk200> dice che non c'è
<tdk200> aspè
<tdk200> nessuna webcam trovata
<tdk200> ma c'è
<PaoloRotolo> tdk200, usi un portatile? La webcam è integrata?
<tdk200> no la web è aggiunta
<tdk200> aspè che ti dico pure come si chiama sembra cif single chip
<PaoloRotolo> tdk200, sicuro che cheese la vede?
<tdk200> eccome vuoi che ti mando una foto?
<tdk200> con il giornale di oggi :D paolinux_
<tdk200> PaoloRotolo,
<tdk200> :D
<PaoloRotolo> tdk200, nono, non c'è bisogno :)
<tdk200> nn capisco come mai nn viene vista dal flash
<tdk200> mi fa ingrippar
<PaoloRotolo> tdk200, usi firefox?
<tdk200> sisi
<tdk200> forse è quello?
<PaoloRotolo> tdk200, non dovrebbe...
<PaoloRotolo> tdk200, non so, potrebbe essere qualcosa da installare in firefox. Hai provato con un'altro browser?
<tdk200> si può verificare se la web è ben installata?
<tdk200> io credo di si però almeno da terminale se mi da qualche info
<tdk200> no
<PaoloRotolo> tdk200, se la vede cheese la webcam è apposto. Dev'essere un problema di flash
<tdk200> yea
<tdk200> che roba
<tdk200> e gstreamer cosa è?
<PaoloRotolo> tdk200, http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/GStreamer
<Digitex> scusate ma come si fa a creare un canale?
<snake_> ola
<snake_> esiste un gpart...e non me lo avete mai detto?!! :-( traditori!!!
<snake_> chi di voi usa il vinile?
<Virunga> Ciao, ho provato ubuntu live e avevo qualche difetto con la scheda video. Ho provato a vedere se erano disponibili driver di terzi dall'apposito servizio nel system e non segnala alcun driver. Questo significa che non ci sono driver di terzi per la mia scheda video?
<Virunga> Grazie
<alfredo> ma coe si monta un hd esterno su ubuntu 11.04??? non trovo il mio disco che prima era in risorse
<michele> come si fa a mettere rhytmbox sotto al volume?
<michele> (in natty)
<max> !list
<ubot-it> questo non è un canale per scaricare o di condivisione di contenuti
#ubuntu-it 2012-04-23
<iodo> ciao ho ubuntu 11.10 sono passato a gnome come faccio a fare in modo che ad ogni riavvio mi resti selezionato gnome perchè ogni volta mi riseleziona quello di prima
<isotta> buongiorno
<iodo> ciao ho ubuntu 11.10 sono passato a gnome come faccio a fare in modo che ad ogni riavvio mi resti selezionato gnome perchè ogni volta mi da in automatico unity
<iodo> ciao ho ubuntu 11.10 sono passato a gnome come faccio a fare in modo che ad ogni riavvio mi resti selezionato gnome perchè ogni volta mi da in automatico unity
<Odo> Giorno
<enzotib> iodo, che significa, spiega meglio
<iodo> enzotib non riesco a fare in modo di tenere gnome fisso quando riavvio tiene sempre unity come predenfinito
<enzotib> iodo, cat ~/.dmrc
<enzotib> !pastebin | iodo
<ubot-it> iodo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<iodo> dove lo trovo?
<enzotib> iodo, dài quel comando in un terminale, non devi trovare niente
<iodo> [Desktop] Session=gnome-fallback
<iodo> vorrei tenere questa come predefinita
<iodo> senza selezionarla ogni volta
<enzotib> iodo, sudo cat /var/cache/lightdm/dmrc/$USER.dmrc, e questa volta usa pastebin, per favore
<iodo> credo di aver risolto il problema dando sul terminale   sudo /usr/lib/lightdm/lightdm-set-defaults -s gnome-fallback
<iodo> ora riavvio e vedo se ha funzionato senno ritorno qui
<iodo> grazie
<enry> salve ho un problema su ubuntu 11 dopo l'istallazione una volta loggato vedo una schermata bianca e non mi avvia nessun programma come posso risolvere? grazie
<enzotib> enry, in settimana esce la 12.04, che è anche LTS, ti consiglierei di aspettare
<enry> grazie io penso sarà un problema di scheda video
<ubuntu__> salve, sto provando il 12.04 per vedere se le mie periferiche fungono. Come si installano i driver RPM ?
<enzotib> RPM?
<teo_> driver per cosa?
<m1t0> 'giorno!
<teo_> sei sicuro che non ci siano i deb?
<teo_> salve!
<ubuntu__> si RPM ho una canon lbp5100 e ci sono i driver solo RPM debian sono per 32bit
<ubuntu__> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CanonCaptDrv190#Ubuntu_12.04_Install li ho trovati qui
<ubuntu__> il post dice di installare i deb ma... sono solo x 32 bit ed io ho installato il 64bit che faccio... riparto con il 32 bit ?
<teo_> prova a dare un occhio qui http://radu.cotescu.com/how-to-install-canon-lbp-printers-in-ubuntu/
<ubuntu__> teo_, il prob è partito da li. io per far funzionare la stampante sono alla 11.04 e non posso mettere la 11.10 ma ora, dopo un aggiornamento non funge neppure con la 11.04 e radu non ha ancora postato la ver per 12.04
<ubuntu__> ho due annosi problemi la stampante e la scheda video che è una nvidia
<teo_> ah allora sei nella stessa cacca come me...
<ubuntu__> spero che la 12.04 risolva ste cose per quello che la sto provando
<teo_> anche a me funzionava tutto perfettamente fino alla 11.10...poi dalla 12.04...non posso più stampare
<ubuntu__> ho un doppio monitor e mi fa un tiering pazzesco
<ubuntu__> non so come risolverlo
<enzotib> ubuntu__, hai preso in considerazione alien, per convertire RPM in DEB?
<ubuntu__> enzotib, non so cosa sia
<enzotib> !info alien
<ubot-it> alien (source: alien): convert and install rpm and other packages. In component main, is optional. Version 8.85 (oneiric), package size 57 kB, installed size 244 kB
<ubuntu__> che dite se metto la 32 bit invece della 64 bit ? e' meglio ?
<teo_> si alien può essere una soluzione..anche personalmente non mi piace usarlo...
<teo_> fa casini ogni tanto..
<ubuntu__> non ho ancora capito se conviene e per cosa la 64 bit dal momento che non tutto funge alla perfezione
<glpiana> ola
<ubuntu__> fino ad oggi ho sempre messo la 32 anche se ho un quadcore a 64 con 4 gb
<koji82> quando sarà online il nuovo forum?
<enzotib> !chat | koji82
<ubot-it> koji82: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<ubuntu__> ora provo questo alien e vediamo se va altrimenti mi reinstallo la 32 bit e spero di avere delle buone nuove
<teo_> il problema è che come al solito dei produttori....che non danno niente per linux
<ErVito> hola guyz
<teo_> non centra tanto 32 o 64...
<ErVito> tiengo un problema, lol
<ErVito> ieri avevo la necessità di copiare il contenuto di alcuni floppy ed ho scoperto che il sistema (a quanto pare) non riconosce il lettore
<ErVito> come famo?
<ubuntu__> ho installato alien ma... come si lancia ?
<glpiana> ErVito, dai lsmod | grep floppy
<glpiana> ubuntu__, da terminale
<ErVito> filippo@desktop:~$ lsmod | grep floppy
<ErVito> floppy                 70365  0
<ErVito> glpiana: ^
<glpiana> ubuntu__, per alien intendi il programma per convertire rpm in deb?
<enzotib> !alien | ubuntu__
<ubot-it> ubuntu__: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Alien
<glpiana> ErVito, oki, e se lo monti a mano?
<gunsmasch> ubuntu__ io non ho mai usato la versione 64 bit... ci vorrà ancora molto tempo per renderla funzionale?
<glpiana> gunsmasch, è funzionale da anni
<teo_> funziona benissimo...dipende da che hardware usi..
<gunsmasch> teo in che senso
<teo_> per alien https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RPM/AlienHowto
<teo_> che ci sono diverse stampanti che non aggiornano i driver da secoli
<glpiana> teo_, gunsmasch , per parlare di 32 o 64 bit andate in #ubuntu-it-chat
<gunsmasch> glpiana ok
<ErVito> glpiana: uhm...in media ce so già le cartelle floppy e floppy0....sudo mount /dev/fd0 /media/floppy
<ErVito> ???
<ErVito> o floppy0
<ErVito> ??
<FloodBotIt1> ErVito: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<ErVito> l'è istess?
<frc> !backtrack
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'backtrack'
<enzotib> ErVito, glpiana ti ha chiesto un preciso comando, l'hai fatto?
<frc> !backtrack?
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'backtrack?'
<ErVito> enzotib: ? il lsmod l'ho già dato e ho anche pastato il risultato
<enzotib> frc, che cerchi? backtrack non è ubuntu, e qui non troverai info
<frc> come si fa ad andare nel canale back track
<enzotib> ErVito, ok, scusa, non avevo visto
<ErVito> enzotib: poi mi ha chiesto cosa succedeva se provavo a montarlo a mano
<ErVito> il comando è quello direi, confermate??
<ErVito> prendo un floppy e provo
<frc> salve lo so ma ieri con un comando mi ha portato in quel canale
<enzotib> !chat | frc
<ubot-it> frc: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<enzotib> ErVito, dipende da come è formattato
<ubuntu__> ok debian generati ora faccio un chmod +x giusto ?
<ErVito> enzotib: fstab mi dice anche dove montare giusto? floppy0 riporta
<frc> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<enzotib> frc, probabilmente /join #backtrack o qualcosa del genere
<ErVito> enzotib: ah, devo indicare anche il filesystem...fat32 direi...provo
<enzotib> ErVito, sei sicuro che è formattato fat32? lo hai fatto tu?
<enzotib> ErVito, i floppy fatti da win sono fat16, mi pare
<ErVito> enzotib: allora fat16
<ErVito> sono vecchi floppy di qualche secolo fa, non saprei...
<enzotib> ubuntu__, se ora hai il deb, devi installarlo, non serve renderlo eseguibile
<enzotib> ErVito, prova mdir a:
<ErVito> certo no sono ext o qualche formato strano XD
<ubuntu__> enzotib, nel fare i deb gli ha cambiato leggermente il nome
<ubuntu__> cndrvcups-capt-2.40-1.x86_64.rpm  cndrvcups-common-2.40-1.x86_64.rpm
<ubuntu__> cndrvcups-capt_2.40-2_amd64.deb   cndrvcups-common_2.40-2_amd64.deb
<ErVito> enzotib: è un comando? Dove lo devo dare, anche in home va bene?
<enzotib> ubuntu__, non credo sia importante
<enzotib> ErVito, dove vuoi
<ErVito> filippo@desktop:~$ mdir a:
<ErVito> Can't open /dev/fd0: Permesso negato
<ErVito> Cannot initialize 'A:'
<ErVito> ma che LOL
<enzotib> ubuntu__, rispetta gli standard dei deb, in cui il nome del pacco finisce al primo _
<FloodBotIt1> ErVito: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<enzotib> ErVito, ma che cavolo fai?
<enzotib> !pastebin | ErVito, e certo che dovresti saperlo
<ubot-it> ErVito, e certo che dovresti saperlo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<enzotib> ErVito, riprova con sudo mdir a:
<ErVito> enzotib: lo so infatti, diciamo che fin che si tratta di 3/4 massimo 5 righe di output direi che si può incollare tranquillamente no?
<ErVito> enzotib: riprovo e pastebinno
<enzotib> ok
<ErVito> enzotib: legge
<ErVito> pastebinno?
<enzotib> ErVito, se legge, sei a posto, puoi usare mcopy
<ErVito> enzotib: uhm...un altro comando presumo
<ErVito> enzotib: come fargli gestire i floppy al sistema come i cristiani
<ErVito> ossia lo inserisco e me lo monta
<ErVito> è possibile??
<ErVito> (presumo di sì)
<enzotib> ErVito, se devi copiare i file che sono sul floppy, usa mcopy, non ti basta?
<ErVito> enzotib: sì, diciamo che se il sistema montasse il dischetto come qualsiasi altro dispositivo sarebbe meglio
<ErVito> così scorro i files con thunar
<ErVito> e via dicendo
<ErVito> anche perché se devo scriverci su floppy come fo?
<enzotib> ErVito, sempre mcopy
<enzotib> ErVito, il mio consiglio è "trasferisci i dischetti su HD, e poi buttali"
<ErVito> ah, permette di copiare da floppy ad hd e anche il viceversa
<ErVito> enzotib: sì
<ErVito> enzotib: ma fammi capire, è xfce che di suo non gestisce i floppy o è un problema sorto con la mia configurazione
<ErVito> oppure i floppy sono ufficialmente considerati defunti e quindi non più supportati?
<ErVito> e soprattutto, se il sistema non monta una cippa su floppy, a mcopy cosa dico di copiare??
<enzotib> ErVito, suppongo che siano considerati più o meno obsoleti
<enzotib> ErVito, non devi pensare a un floppy come ad una pendrive, con tabella delle partizioni e quant'altro
<enzotib> ErVito, sudo mcopy -s a:*.* /path
<ErVito> capito
<ErVito> enzotib: concludendo, gnome non li gestisce?? per curiosità...
<enzotib> ErVito, non ho mai avuto la sfortuna di dover provare
<ErVito> cioè, le distribuzioni ubuntu-based quantomeno li hanno buttati via oppure è un problema di supporto a livello kernel
<ErVito> ??
<enzotib> ErVito, e non lo so, non lo hai ancora capito? basta a fare domande :)
<ErVito> :P
<ErVito> enzotib: giuro che è l'ultima, ma dei file che c'erano, mdir a: riporta 1 file ed una directory con 2 files all'interno, mi ha copiato solo il primo
<ErVito> ciò significa che la directory è illeggibile, che gli stava sulle balle o cosa?
<enzotib> ErVito, cosa ha scritto?
<ErVito> nulla
<ErVito> nessun output
<liuk> buongiorno a tutti :) domandina.... ho cambiato da poco pc, passando a un i7, asus p7h57d-v evo, 16gb ddr3, ati5670 1gb ddr5, e..dulcisinfundo... raid0 su intel matrix storage, ho su win 7 su cui con vbox virtualizzo ubuntu..ora però vorrei passare ad una istallazione reale su disco, ma come letto e riletto in giro, ubuntu non riesce a scrivere sull'mbr del disco array grub, rendendo impossibile poi l'avvio del mio sistema linux...
<enzotib> ErVito, allora prova con sudo mcopy a:/dir/*.* /path, dove dir è la directory sul floppy
<ErVito> provo
<ErVito> eheh
<ErVito> enzotib: ha copiato
<ErVito> come mai il recursive non ha funzato?
<enzotib> ErVito, non lo so, ma non lo avevo mai usato, in DOS non c'era il ricorsivo, bisognava usare xcopy
<enzotib> ErVito, sto vedendo che c'è anche mmount
<ErVito> enzotib: eh, adesso ti toccherà sopportarmi perché devo scrivere uno script che gestisca sta roba qui
<ErVito> ah, mmount
<enzotib> ErVito, ti conviene perdere tempo con i floppy?
<ErVito> enzotib: dai, non dirmi così, capita una volta ogni 100 anni che ho bisogno di gestire un floppy, almeno uno scriptino che copi da floppy e ci scriva sopra potrei permettermelo
<ErVito> anche se continuo a rimanere basito del fatto che non siano più supportati
<ErVito> mi chiedo cosa costi a livello di codice fare in modo che un floppy si automonti...boh
<liuk> nessuno si è imbattuto nei raid?? :( volevo risolvere per via del dual boot...
<liuk> uff
<liuk> e delle prestazioni...
<liuk> :(
<rob1256> ciao a tutti, vorrei installare ubuntu su un pc , ma mantenedo pure win xp, l'h provata in tutti i modi seguendo tutorial ecc, io credo che si creano dei problemi all installazione in quanto sul hd ho una partizine hp recovery per il ripristino di windows... è di sicuro quello che mi incasina l'istallzione? ciao grazie
<rob1256> help please
<enzotib> rob1256, la partizione di recovery è abbastanza diffusa, non è quello che crea casini
<enzotib> rob1256, se hai timori, fatti una bella immagine dell'HD, così in caso di problemi rimetti tutto come prima
<liuk> enzotib: sai aiutarmi? vedo che sei disponibilissimo... :S
<enzotib> liuk, mai usato raid
<liuk> azz.. ok grazie!
<liuk> se istallassi il grub su una unità usb da 256mb inutilizzata... da inserire quando voglio avviare ubuntu... ?? potrebbe essere una soluzione?
<rob1256> sembrava funzionare tutto ma al 78 %di installazione il pc si è bloccato e non sono riiuscito a terminare l'istallazione... l'h provata in mille modi
<enzotib> liuk, potrebbe
<liuk> grazie... vado a provare
<liuk> buonagiornata a tutti
<rob1256> enzotib, se installassi solo ubuntu 11 su un pc amd athlon xp 64 3700+ con 512 ddr  me lo supporta o dovrei installare la versione 10?
<enzotib> rob1256, e che ne so?
<enzotib> rob1256, se non provi, non puoi saperlo
<rob1256> no pensavo che ci fossero dei requisiti minimi sul web o cose simili, grazie comunque
<Joshua^Dunamis> rob1256: mi pare un po' poco 512 mb di RAM
<ErVito> van benone 512 mega
<ErVito> ormai ci si muove solo dagli 8 Gb in su
<ErVito> un sistema deve essere poco esoso
<ErVito> rob1256: al massimo metti un sistema leggero come xubuntu o lubuntu
<enzotib> rob1256, 256MB di memoria, quello sicuro, altrimenti l'installer non parte, ma in quel caso puoi usare il CD alternate
<Joshua^Dunamis> ErVito: ci sono alternative GNU/Linux per questo... invece di Ubuntu con 512 mb può provare Xubuntu 11
<rob1256> va bene , grazie mille a tutti =)
<ErVito> esatto
<ErVito> è lo stesso che ho consigliato io
<Joshua^Dunamis> ErVito: ahahahah scusa sono entrato da poco, si si ho letto ora
<fulvio88_> c' è qualcuno ?
<Joshua^Dunamis> yo
<fulvio88> parli italiano ?
<Joshua^Dunamis> certo :)
<fulvio88> forse mi puoi aiutare ho un vecchi PC molto piccolo caricato con Ubunto una vecchia versione ho perso le password sai come posso risolvere
<Joshua^Dunamis> si può fare ma non ricordo esattamente... fammi fare mente locale che risolviamo
<fulvio88> grazie
<Joshua^Dunamis> hai perso la tua password che era anche di sistema?
<Joshua^Dunamis> fulvio88:
<fulvio88> il sistema funziona mi chiede user e password
<Joshua^Dunamis> fulvio88: si si
<fulvio88> scusa è la password di ingresso in ubuntu
<Joshua^Dunamis> fulvio88: che tu non ricordi, allora hai ancora il cd live della versione?
<Joshua^Dunamis> praticamente l'operazione che devi fare non è semplicissima ma manco complicata e fa uso di chroot ma dovresti entrare con il cd live
<fulvio88> no non mi ricordo più nulla  pensavo di installare un nuovo sistema tramite chiavetta !!!
<Joshua^Dunamis> fulvio88: e fai bene, magari entri con un live cd o chiavetta, salvi i dati su un hd esterno e poi installi una nuova versione compatibile con il tuo hardware
<Joshua^Dunamis> fulvio88: i dati tuoi documenti, musica, immagini, ecc
<fulvio88> il sistema è un micro PC ha 20 g HD e 128m di ram lo vorrei impiegare per fare monitor della rete Eth secondo Te potra andare?
<fulvio88> vorrei se possibile trasformalo in un server SNMP per raccoglire le performans della rete
<Joshua^Dunamis> fulvio88: si si se ti serve per quello può andare anche la distro alternate di ubuntu e installi solo il sistema senza X, oppure con quell'hardware ti consiglio distro specifiche com PuppyLinux ma non è derivata Debian o Ubuntu per cui dovresti cercare forum di supporto specifici
<fulvio88> Grazie 1000
<Joshua^Dunamis> fulvio88: di nulla
<Joshua^Dunamis> ubot-it: qual'è il canale di chat di ubuntu non dedicata al supporto?
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Joshua^Dunamis> qual'è il canale di chat di ubuntu non dedicata al supporto?
<OverMe> !chat | Joshua^Dunamis
<ubot-it> Joshua^Dunamis: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Joshua^Dunamis> okkkkk
<Joshua^Dunamis> OverMe: grazie ;)
<untipoqualunque> salve ragazzi!
<pozzo> ciao a tutti
<Joshua^Dunamis> ciao
<unTipoQualunque> qualcuno potrebbe/vorrebbe darmi una manina piccina picciò? ^W^
<enzotib> !chiedi | unTipoQualunque
<ubot-it> unTipoQualunque: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Joshua^Dunamis> unTipoQualunque: spiegati...
<unTipoQualunque> (figata sto bot xD) ragazzi si parla della mia scheda di rete: non riesco a farla funzionare in monitor mode.. è un' Intel 3945ABG, ho provato a seguire così tante guide che ora non ricordo più i loro nomi
<unTipoQualunque> ogni volta che provavo ad installare qualcosa mi dava errori di tutti i tipi, sia nel make che nell' install, alludendo a librerie inesistenti o cartelle senza permessi\inesistenti
<enzotib> !aircrack | unTipoQualunque
<ubot-it> unTipoQualunque: Su questo canale non troverete supporto per software il cui intento è craccare le reti wifi
<unTipoQualunque> per protezione aziendale ._.
<enzotib> unTipoQualunque, non ci interessa
<unTipoQualunque> awww ok, grazie comunque ragazzi
<unTipoQualunque> domanda strana: ma se non potete aiutare per queste evenienze.. perché sul portale ci sono guide? non sono solo accessibili :\
<Joshua^Dunamis> unTipoQualunque: a quale guida ti riferisci?
<unTipoQualunque> stavo googlando in giro
<unTipoQualunque> e sono usciti link a riguardo su forum.ubuntu.it
<unTipoQualunque> che, me tapino, è down
<Joshua^Dunamis> unTipoQualunque: si il forum è down per manutenzione e rinnovamento grafico
<eNry92> quando ritornerà disponibile?
<unTipoQualunque> ragazzi, io mi campavo di forum T^T crudeli ç_ç
<Joshua^Dunamis> unTipoQualunque: sul tuo problema io non saprei manco aiutarti, poi come già riferito non viene fornito supporto per questo tipo di operazioni, il forum credo torni attivo anche in giornata, era stato specificato che andava down per il weekend
<Joshua^Dunamis> unTipoQualunque: cmq non sono dello staff per cui con precisione non so
<enzotib> nemmeno noi siamo dello staff del forum, quindi chiedere qui non è appropriato
<unTipoQualunque> ma infatti io non chiedevo del forum
<unTipoQualunque> cercavo supporto per IEEE o magari IPWRAWR
<unTipoQualunque> non vanno, poco da fare
<unTipoQualunque> ma se non potete proprio aiutare capisco, mi rassegno e vedo di trovar soluzioni da solo :)
<ethyl> dovresti rivolgerti/usare distro specifiche per quello che vuoi fare
<unTipoQualunque> backtrack sarebbe stata una scelta vantaggiosa, vero
<unTipoQualunque> ma il mio problema sarebbe rimasto comunque, è hardware e di driver
<unTipoQualunque> e non è una semplice "crack WI FI" che cerco
<Joshua^Dunamis> unTipoQualunque: per il tuo problema non so che dirti, se la tua scheda di rete funziona per tutte le operazioni che sono possibili con la distro Ubuntu sei apposto per noi, il resto sono richieste tue per cui qui non si fornisce supporto
<ethyl> si ad esempio, anche perchè sono ottimizzate per gestire le schede ( ma non tutte) , motivo per cui ti conviene verificare nella documentazione propria di quelle distro
<unTipoQualunque> in che senso ethyl ?
<unTipoQualunque> potresti spiegarti meglio?
<kan3> salve, si sa niente del forum?
<enzotib> !chat | ethyl
<ubot-it> ethyl: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<enzotib> !chat | kan3
<ubot-it> kan3: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<svista> hgfghhfg
<unTipoQualunque> vaaaabhè.. vado a risolvere il problemino
<unTipoQualunque> buon lavoro ragazzi :)
* K99Brain changed the topic of #ubuntu-it to: Canale italiano ufficiale di supporto per Ubuntu | Regolamento e info registrazione: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida  | Non incollare in canale, usare http://pastebin.ubuntu.com  | Log del canale su http://irclogs.ubuntu.com  |  Forum temporaneamente offline, abbiate pazienza
* K99Brain changed the topic of #ubuntu-it to: Canale italiano ufficiale di supporto per Ubuntu | Regolamento e info registrazione: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida  | Non incollare in canale, usare http://pastebin.ubuntu.com  | Log del canale su http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Forum temporaneamente offline, abbiate pazienza e non romp... chiedete troppo spesso quando tornerà online. Non lo sappiamo.
<untipoqualunque> salve di nuovo ragazzi!
<untipoqualunque> potreste almeno aiutarmi per vedere se la mia scheda ora funziona in monitor mode che non ne son poi così tanto sicuro..? ^^"
<nzechck85> aiuto samba, c'è qualche anima gentile che può aiutarmi?
<glpiana> !aircrack | untipoqualunque
<ubot-it> untipoqualunque: Su questo canale non troverete supporto per software il cui intento è craccare le reti wifi
<glpiana> !qualcuno | nzechck85
<untipoqualunque> non voglio il programmaaaa T^T
<ubot-it> nzechck85: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<untipoqualunque> voglio capire come si vede se sono in monitor (o sono abilitato) con ipconfig
<untipoqualunque> awww iwconfig
<nzechck85> vorrei riuscire a creare delle cartelle condivise su samba, che ad ogni accesso richiedono user e password
<glpiana> !samba | nzechck85 leggi il wiki al riguardo
<ubot-it> nzechck85 leggi il wiki al riguardo: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Samba
<glpiana> untipoqualunque, ti dico già che su questo canale non troverai supporto al riguardo
<untipoqualunque> lo so
<untipoqualunque> me l' han già detto.. 5 min fa
<glpiana> untipoqualunque, quindi non vedo perchè chiederlo, sapendolo
<untipoqualunque> ma non cerco ne programmi ne come impostare programmi
<glpiana> -.-
<glpiana> untipoqualunque, chiudiamo qui per cortesia
<untipoqualunque> voglio solo controllare che i miei driver siano stati installati
<untipoqualunque> maremma, che brutta mattina T^T
<untipoqualunque> e se cambiassi la domanda? Ho installato un driver per la mia scheda di rete, distribuzione Open Source
<glpiana> untipoqualunque, che distribuzione?
<untipoqualunque> ubuntu 11.10
<glpiana> ok, sentiamo la domanda con cui vuoi aggirare
<untipoqualunque> ho dovuto installare un nuovo driver per la mia scheda di rete
<untipoqualunque> per monitorare i pacchetti in transito per rete aziendale
<untipoqualunque> (questo si può dire o -Non troverai supporto a riguardo-?)
<untipoqualunque> e non sono sicuro che siano stati installati decentemente per i vari errori in output sulla shell
<untipoqualunque> ci sono soluzioni a riguardo ma sono sul forum, che è giù.
<glpiana> untipoqualunque, inutile girarci attorno. non diamo supporto al monitor mode. è chiaro? a nulla che possa dare indicazioni sul crack di reti wifi
<glpiana> untipoqualunque, e allora aspetta che torni su il forum
<nzechck85> ho un'altro problema.... installando ubuntu 11.10 64 bit, il sistema non mi ricnosce tutti gli 8 gb di ram
<glpiana> nzechck85, scrivi free in un terminale e posta l'output su pastebin
<glpiana> !paste | nzechck85
<ubot-it> nzechck85: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<untipoqualunque> vaaa bene.. aspetto con anZia allora :| ciao!
<laycastle> nzechck85: tieni conto che il monitor di sistema usa come unità di misura il Gibibyte non il Gigabyte. ;)
<nzechck85> già fatto, ma al momento non posso postare l'output del comando, il comando free mi visualizzava 4gb di ram e 4gb di swap
<nzechck85> in serata proverò a postare l'output
<glpiana> oki, ne riparliamo
<Massimo> Ciao a tutti!
<nzechck85> p.s. si sà vagamente quando potrà riaprire il forum??
<glpiana> -.-
<glpiana> !topic | nzechck85
<ubot-it> nzechck85: per vedere il topic, scrivi /topic.
<Guest44017> Ragazzi scusate, sicuramente è stato chiesto un sacco di volte ... sapete quando viene ripristinato il forum? Grazie e scusate ;)
<glpiana> !topic | Guest44017
<ubot-it> Guest44017: per vedere il topic, scrivi /topic.
<glpiana> ma nessuno che legge sto topic quando entra in canale?
<Guest44017> come non detto, ho letto ora
<Guest44017> grazie lo stesso!
<Guest44017> !topic
<ubot-it> per vedere il topic, scrivi /topic.
<nzechck85> hai ragione..... sorry
<prova> salvee! quando riaprirà il forum??
<prova> salvee! quando riaprirà il forum??
<prova> salvee! quando riaprirà il forum??
<prova> c'era un articolo importante ne ho urgente bisogno
<nannes> !topic | prova
<ubot-it> prova: per vedere il topic, scrivi /topic.
<coony> ciao
<prova> oooh ma che palle che sietee
<coony> ho installato la nuova beta e prondaola ad eseguire un update mi cade continuamante la connesione wifi alla rete cosa che su win non accade
<nannes> coony: se su win non accade, e con ubuntu si, è un problema dei driver, che gestiscono male il dispositivo wifi. Senza contare che è pure una beta la tua ubuntu
<coony> ok nannes
<coony> quindi?
<coony> io usa un alfa con i rtl8187 driver
<nannes> quindi dei consigli che posso darti sono: disattiva la password o altri filtri, lascia la rete libera in modo da assicurarci che il problema non sta in quello
<nannes> poi cerca su Amministrazione>Driver Hardware se ci sono dei driver per la tua scheda
<coony> la rete a cui mi collego e libera
<nannes> ottimo. Ora non mi ricordo che kernel ha la 12... fai questo comando---> uname -sr
<coony> 3.2
<nannes> coony: ora sei su win?
<coony> e si
<nannes> è un problema
<nannes> coony: hai già provato a smanettare sui driver o è ancora nativa?
<coony> e ancora nativa
<nannes> coony: e allora l'unico consiglio che posso darti è 1)cerca se ci sono driver proprietari su Sistema>DriverHardware
<coony> ok
<nannes> 2) fai il comando ---> cat /var/log/message
<nannes> e metti su pastebin, così vediamo che dice il kernel
<nannes> !pastebin | coony
<ubot-it> coony: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<coony> ok mi scollego e riprovo
<nannes> ve bien ;)
<coony> cioa
<nannes> fermo coony
<nannes> DOH!
<nannes> ho mancato una s, era messageS !! mieeerd..
<parik70> ciao a tutt@ ! :-)
<nannes> !ciao | parik70
<ubot-it> parik70: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<nannes> usiamo il bot anche per salutare, dah! XD
<searching> salve avrei bisogno di un aiuto per partizionare la mia sd
<nannes> !chiedi | searching
<ubot-it> searching: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<parik70> ho il problema descritto quì: http://paste.ubuntu.com/942392/ 1mano per favore!!!! a dopo!
<Joshua^Dunamis> searching: usa gparted se puoi in qualche modo connettere la microsid al pc
<Joshua^Dunamis> parik70: ma il problema qual'è?
<giangi> qualcuno in italiano??
<Joshua^Dunamis> giangi: siamo tutti italiani qui XD
<giangi> bene !
<giangi> chi è disposto ad aiutarmi??
<glpiana> giangi, esponi il problema e chi sa ti aiuta
<Joshua^Dunamis> giangi: spiega il problema e chi può aiutarti lo farà
<giangi> premetto che sono nuovo per linux
<giangi> non riesco a far eseguire da Apache un file perl  visto che non è nella cartella cgi
<Joshua^Dunamis> giangi: si capisco ma non ho dimestichezza con i servers per cui passo la mano :)
<nannes> cioè, vuoi eseguire perl anche fuori dalla cartella cgi ?
<giangi> si, ma mi chiede se voglio aprirlo a salvarlo
<nannes> (domanda banale): hai perl installato?
<nannes> per sicurezza ^ :D
<giangi> ho tutto, ma sembra che occorra abilitare che gli script per essere eseguiti fuori da cgi
<nannes> si infatti... ma può non essere il solo problema
<nannes> per vedere il problema incolla il log di apache qui:
<giangi> illuminami...
<nannes> !pastebin | giangi
<ubot-it> giangi: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<nannes> (l'error log)
<giangi> purtroppo sono fuori da dove è istallato ubuntu
<Joshua^Dunamis> nannes: come posso vedere tutte le opzioni del nostro bot XD
<nannes> Joshua^Dunamis: non ne ho la minima idea XD
<glpiana> !voci | Joshua^Dunamis
<ubot-it> Joshua^Dunamis: elenco delle voci presenti nel database di ubot-it: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/UbotIt/Voci
<nannes> io di solito tento, o vedo gli altri XD
<nannes> giangi: beh è un problema...
<Joshua^Dunamis> nannes: ahahahah grazie mi ha risposto già "lui"
<nannes> giangi: non puoi procurare un altro pc?
<glpiana> giangi, se hai problema con un pc connettiti al canale con quel pc
<giangi> al momento no, ma non esiste una guida semplice
<glpiana> !apache | giangi
<ubot-it> giangi: apache: Installare e configurare Apache: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Web - Installazione di un server LAMPP: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Xampp
<searching> Joshua^Dunamis, dovrei creare le stesse partizioni e gli stessi file di una sd corrotta su una nuova come posso fare?
<nannes> giangi: va beh, aspe da'
<glpiana> searching, puoi usare dd
<Joshua^Dunamis> searching: gli stessi files significa che devi copiarli altrove, poi formatti e partizioni la sid
<glpiana> searching, ma è corrotta nel senso che non riesci ad accedervi?
<searching> in pratica dovrei mettere tutto su un file tipo un .iso e poi copiare sulla nuova?
<giangi> sto impazzendo per istallare igsuite, lo conosci
<Joshua^Dunamis> searching: ripeto, non l'ho mai fatto da pc ma se tu puoi montare la sid sul pc puoi usare gparted per partizionare e formattare
<searching> no è corrotta nel senso che si è bloccata in sola lettura
<glpiana> searching, allora puoi farlo con dd come dicevo sopra
<glpiana> giangi, non c'è supporto su software esterno ai repository ufficiali inq uesto canale
<Joshua^Dunamis> searching: solo che se hai files corrotti o peggio virati si potrebbe ripresentare il problema dopo
<glpiana> searching, quindi è fisicamente bloccata
<giangi> ok, devo solo capire come eseguire i perl fuori da cgi
<glpiana> giangi, oki, ma tale argomenta esula dagli argomenti trattati inq uesto canale
<glpiana> !chat | giangi
<ubot-it> giangi: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<searching> si...ma con dd ho provato ma mi si blocca forse sbaglio il comando u.u
<glpiana> searching, che comando dai?
<glpiana> searching, ma poi che te ne fai delle partizioni? non ti basta farti una copia dei file?
<searching> come if metto sdf e come of metto sde ma mi chiede la pass e poi si blocca cosi
<glpiana> searching, non si blocca se non ti restituisce il prompt. sta copiando
<searching> glpiana,  devo reinstallarci su la rom per far partire il mio tablet quindi vorrei avere le stesse partizioni
<glpiana> searching, oki, aggiungi al comando che dai l'opzione -v per avere il verbose, così vedi cosa fa
<giangi> ok, ricominciamo come posso far partire i perl fuori da cgi??
<searching> quindi devo aspettare? :o
<glpiana> searching, ti ho scritto che opzione aggiungere al comando
<searching> ok grazie provo
<Joshua^Dunamis> searching: fai CTRL + C blocchi l'operazione e poi la riesegui con le opzioni suggerite da glpiana
<searching> ok
<nannes> giangi: ti ho scritto una guida
<nannes> oggi mi sento altruista :D
<nannes> tie http://paste.ubuntu.com/942418/
<nannes> se riesci voglio 10euro almeno :D
<Joshua^Dunamis> ahahahaha nannes secondo me è la IRC Chat che ci rende altruisti, la IRC chat ha il suo fascino poi con irssi XDXDXD spettacolo mi sembra di essere tornato ai bei tempi :)
<giangi> grazie nannes, appena posso provo e ti faccio sapere
<glpiana> !chat | Joshua^Dunamis
<ubot-it> Joshua^Dunamis: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<nannes> eh si Joshua^Dunamis! secondo me è questo il vero irc!
<nannes> :)
<glpiana> !chat | nannes
<ubot-it> nannes: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<nannes> pardon
<Joshua^Dunamis> nannes: si si :) azz sto bot è supervigile XD
<glpiana> Joshua^Dunamis, ultimo avviso poi ti metto in mute
<glpiana> Joshua^Dunamis, per chiacchierare vai su #ubuntu-it-chat
<Joshua^Dunamis> non proseguo... scusate
<sutter> salve a tutti
<Joshua^Dunamis> ciao sutter
<sutter> non sapevo dell'esistenza di questo canale
<sutter> l'ho trovato per sbaglio
<giangi> ciao a presto
<glpiana> !chat | sutter
<ubot-it> sutter: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<nannes> giangi: fermo
<giangi> che succede
<nannes> giangi: nel punto 2 aggiungi .pl dopo .cgi
<sutter> questo è un canale solamente per il supporto di ubuntu dico bene?
<Joshua^Dunamis> sutter: si
<sutter> perfetto grazie mille...
<sutter> sapete se in qualche modo è stato risolto il problema del flash che fa tutto blu?
<giangi> vero, avevo visto ma ti ringrazio che me lo hai confermato
<Joshua^Dunamis> sutter: non ho il problema, cioè?
<sutter> purtroppo con l'ultimo aggiornamento del maledetto flash tantissimi me compreso hanno avuto il problema che tutti i filmati di yootube e non solo
<sutter> sono diventati tutti blu
<giangi> ora ti saluto e ti farò sapere
<sutter> e non c'e' nulla che si possa fare
<Joshua^Dunamis> sutter: cioè schermata blu generica?
<glpiana> sutter, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/flashplugin-nonfree/+bug/968647 guarda qui
<ubot-it> Launchpad bug 968647 in flashplugin-nonfree "flash videos in browser appear with significant blue tint (dup-of: 967091)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ubot-it> Launchpad bug 967091 in adobe-flashplugin "Wrong tint with Nvidia after upgrading to 11.2" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<sutter> no le faccie  delle persone tipo puffi
<sutter> esatto glpiana ha preso il punto..:D
<sutter> purtroppo tutte le soluzione sono vane
<Joshua^Dunamis> sutter: a quanto pare è un bug già segnalato e riguarderebbe le schede video NVidia ma io ho una NVidia 7300 GS e non ho il problema
<sutter> :(
<sutter> esatto la mia entra nel problema
<glpiana> sutter, allora segui quel bug finchè non esce la soluzione
<sutter> ho si impalla mettendo la vecchia versione...
<Joshua^Dunamis> sutter: capisco, attendi qualche giorno
<sutter> è 20 giorni che siamo in attesa
<Joshua^Dunamis> sutter: capisco
<sutter> e all'adobe purtroppo se ne sbattano
<sutter> alla grande
<sutter> purtroppo la' no c'e' una saluzione definitiva
<Joshua^Dunamis> sutter: vedi se puoi fare un downgrade
<sutter> ma della funziona che per un motivo o l'altra non vanno
<sutter> no perche' purtroppo si impalla..:(
<sutter> bisogna solo aspettare un'aggioramente della adobe
<Joshua^Dunamis> sutter: che cosa si imballa?
<sutter> altri siti...e dei video di youtube con il downgrade...
<sutter> :(
<sutter> non mi chiaedere il perche'
<sutter> mah...quelli dell adobe so' stati chiari
<Joshua^Dunamis> sutter: magari qualche dipendenza non proprio adeguati
<sutter> secondo me non ne vogliono piu' sapere
<Joshua^Dunamis> sutter: provato con diversi browsers?
<sutter> e non  lo so sinceramente...ormai aspettero' la 12.04
<glpiana> ripeto, per chiacchierare c'è #ubuntu-it-chat
<sutter> tutti...l'unico e mi sembra un browser che si chiama
<glpiana> sutter, hai provato anche tutte le soluzioni (workaround per l'esattezza) proposti in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/adobe-flashplugin/+bug/967091 ?
<sutter> mini-midori...
<ubot-it> Launchpad bug 967091 in adobe-flashplugin "Wrong tint with Nvidia after upgrading to 11.2" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<sutter> praticamente si....c'e' anche una grande discussione nel forum
<sutter> ora inattivo dove purtroppo ci siamo impiantati
<glpiana> sutter, a parte il forum, rileggiti quella pagina e vedi le varie soluzioni proposte
<Joshua^Dunamis> sutter: prova a fare il dowgrade con aptitude che ti segnale eventuali pacchetti sbagliati, dipendenze non precise e anche le soluzioni possibili
<sutter> perfetto....le daro' una letta piu' approfontida..grazie mille ragazzi!
<sutter> esatto...riprovero' un down....chissa'....
<sutter> il bello che c'e' stato un'altroa ggiornamento
<sutter> che non ha risolto nulla
<sutter> :D....grande adobe
<Joshua^Dunamis> sutter: okkk anzi per cominciare dai un sudo apt-get -f install non si sa mai qualche pacchetto è rimasto non configurato a dovere
<laycastle> sutter: puoi effettuare un downgrade del flash player o scaricare da git il sorgente di libvdpau e applicarci una patch.
<leo_> Sera
<sutter> perfetto..ora devo andare mi segno il tutto..grazie veramente di cuore!!!
<glpiana> non dare soluzioni "artistiche" su questo canale per cortesia
<sutter> tornero' di sicuro...!!!
<sutter> :D
<sutter> viva Ubuntu!!!!
<glpiana> laycastle, non dare soluzioni "artistiche" su questo canale per cortesia
<nannes> lol
<Joshua^Dunamis> okkk sutter in bocca al lupo
<sutter> tnxxx!!!!!
<leo_> Sapete dirmi per quando trasferisco dei file da hd int a quello esterno su usb pin piano cala la velocità di trasferimento?
<leo_> *perchè
<Joshua^Dunamis> leo_: può dipendere da diversi fattori compresa la salute fisica dell'hd in questione
<laycastle> glpiana: ok, fate finta che non abbia detto nulla dopo "downgrade"
<glpiana> laycastle, ok :)
<leo_> Ho fatto il test e sembrano a posto tutti e due . Mha!!!!!!!!
<Joshua^Dunamis> leo_: può dipendere anche da alcuni files grossi magari frammentati e quindi richiedono più tempo nella lettura
<leo_> si effettivamente sono file molto grossi
<Joshua^Dunamis> leo_: già, copiali tutti sull'hd esterno e poi li ricopi da li così sono meno frammentati ;)
<leo_> Ok.Grazie
<ububtu> raga sono nella cacca ho bisogno di una rete ubuntu-windows con samba ma mi sa che ho scombianto qualche parametro nel tentativo di di provare a fare da solo ed ora mi da errore
<ububtu> qualcuno è esperto
<glpiana> !samba | ububtu
<ubot-it> ububtu: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Samba
<ububtu> ?
<ububtu> grazie ora tento così
<ububtu> mi da sempre impossibile montare la condivisione! cavoli
<SimonTek> ciao a tutti
<ububtu> ciao
<galess> ciao, qualcuno ha notizie di come stia andando la migrazione del forum, e per quanto ne avranno ancora ?
<Debianizzato> qualche settimana
<SimonTek> io vorrei chiedere un parere sull'interfaccia cinnamon
<SimonTek> ho installato la repo per la versione 12.04
<laycastle> galess, questo canale è solo per il supporto, magari da un occhiata su #ubuntu-it-forum
<glpiana> SimonTek, allora entra sul canale #ubuntu-it+1
<glpiana> SimonTek, anzi, neanche, vai in #ubuntu-it-chat . non c'è supporto su repository esterni
<SimonTek> grazie
<parik70> ciao ho il problema descritto quì: http://paste.ubuntu.com/942392/ 1mano per favore! p.s.: il monitor è CRT ed ho problemi con la risoluzione&grafica: sembrano pixel grossi e grossolani. . .
<parik70> glpiana ciao :-)
<glpiana> ciao parik70
<glpiana> parik70, digita lsb_release -a
<glpiana> !paste | parik70
<ubot-it> parik70: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<parik70> glpiana daresti1occhiata la link del pastebin xconfigurare meglio il mio xorg.conf per favore???
<parik70> glpiana http://paste.ubuntu.com/942491/
<glpiana> parik70, uname -a
<glpiana> copialo pure qui
<parik70> glpiana http://paste.ubuntu.com/942491/
<parik70> scusa! aspèe!
<parik70> glpiana parik70@parik70:~$ uname -aLinux parik70 3.0.0-17-generic #30-Ubuntu SMP Thu Mar 8 17:34:21 UTC 2012 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linuxparik70@parik70:~$
<glpiana> parik70, quali driver nvidia stai usando?
<parik70> i post-release 96(qualcosa del genere...)
<glpiana> parik70, i 96?
<glpiana> ok
<parik70> SIì!
<glpiana> parik70, te li da come raccomandati il gestore?
<parik70> sì
<parik70> da driver aggiuntivi
<glpiana> parik70, hai eseguito nvidia-settings?
<parik70> non credo :-)
<parik70> do da terminale il comando...???
<glpiana> parik70, da terminale dai gksu nvidia-setting o settings no nricordo
<parik70> ok. ti faccio sapere
<parik70> beh??? si apre la finestra de "NVIDIA X Server Settings"
<parik70> nella scheda "X Server Display Configuration" ho: "Unable to load X Server Display Configuration page:
<parik70> Failed to query NoScanout for screen 0."
<parik70> glpiana questo è il problema!
<damiano> Ciao a tutti
<damiano> sapete per caso quando il forum riaprirà?
<enzotib> !topic | damiano
<ubot-it> damiano: per vedere il topic, scrivi /topic.
<damiano> ah e qualcuno sà che colori sono stati scelti per il nuovo forum?
<damiano> !topic
<enzotib> !chat | damiano
<ubot-it> damiano: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<HoldenC> !lol | enzotib
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'lol'
<enzotib> HoldenC, :P
<damiano> ok grazie non lo sapevo chiedo scusa
<HoldenC> la voce lol ci vorrebbe...
<parik70> glpiana ci sei???
<enzotib> i punti interrogativi vanno a poco?
<glpiana> parik70, mi dai l'output di lsmod su pastebin?
<parik70> glpiana eccolo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/942500/
<glpiana> parik70, dammi l'output di xrandr
<parik70> glpiana xrand è quì: http://paste.ubuntu.com/942504/ :-)
<sauro> buongiorno a tutti. è la prima volta che utilizzo questo canale e mi scuso se non opero correttamente. ho questo problema su una nuova installazione di ubuntu 11.10. nella configurazione di Network Manager, ho cancellato la connessione via cavo di defullt. orra dopo avere impostato da terminale un ip statico, la connessione funziona perfettamente, ma l'applet di Network Manager non la rileva. inziona perfettamente per la connession
<HoldenC> sauro, apri un terminale e lancia  cat /etc/network/interfaces
<HoldenC> sauro, metti l'output su pastebin
<HoldenC> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<parik70> glpiana tutto bene? che si dice?!?
<glpiana> parik70, senza driver proprietari che risoluzione ottieni?
<parik70> glpiana la stessa
<sauro> auto etho iface eth0 inet static address 192.168.1.44
<stefanpetr> ragazzi quando sarà on-line il forum con la nuova veste?
<HoldenC> sauro, se possibile dovresti fare copia/incolla e mettere su pastebin, non incollare qui in canale
<sauro> scusa HoldenC, ma cos'è pastebin? stò operando con una macchina diversa da quella che ha il problema. mi riconnetto con la macchina in questione?
<HoldenC> sauro, se possibile si
<sauro1> ok HoldenC sono connesso dalla macchina che ha il problema.
<parik70> glpiana.... si dice qualcosa???
<HoldenC> sauro1, ok da terminale:   cat /etc/network/interfaces
<HoldenC> sauro1, poi vai su http://paste.ubuntu.com/ e copia li quello che e' venuto fuori
<sauro1> in poster metto il mio nome?
<glpiana> parik70, dammi tregua :)
<HoldenC> sauro1, si
<sauro1> HoldenC. Ok fatto
<glpiana> parik70, rinomina xorg.conf, fai logout e riloggati. poi riapri nvidia-settings
<HoldenC> sauro1, incolla qui l'indirizzo della pagina
<parik70> glpiana come faccio a rinominarlo da terminale ? sarà qualcosa come gksu rm.....
<sauro1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/942511/
<HoldenC> sauro1, gksudo gedit /etc/network/interfaces
<HoldenC> sauro1, togli il # dalle righe 2 e 3
<HoldenC> sauro1, metti # nelle righe 8,9,10,11,12,13
<sauro1> HoldenC, ok fatto
<HoldenC> sauro1, salva e chiudi gedit
<HoldenC> se vuoi fai vedere com'e' venuto su pastebin (cat... etc)
<sauro1> HoldeC, ok fatto
<HoldenC> sauro1, a questo punto dovrebbe andare. il punto e' che se specifichi una interfaccia in quel file, a meno che non cambi l'impostazione predefinita, networkmanager non la gestisce, ecco perche' non appariva piu'
<glpiana> parik70, sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf_vecchio
<sauro1> Holdenc, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/942522/
<HoldenC> sauro1, dalla riga 4 va tolto il #
<parik70> glpiana ti ringrazio. ci provo subito! a tra poco e GRAZIE! :-)
<sauro1> HoldenC, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/942526/
<HoldenC> sauro1, lol, ci siamo quasi, riga 2 ci vuole #, perche' e' un commento
<HoldenC> in pratica le sole righe non commentate devono essere: "auto lo", "iface lo inet loopback" e "auto eth0"
<filo1234> HoldenC: se usa NM anche auto eth0 andrebbe commentata
<parik70> glpiana nulla.tutto come prima
<HoldenC> filo1234, no, auto eth0 puo' rimanere, a patto che iface eth0... non ci sia
<filo1234> HoldenC: e non disturba NM?
<HoldenC> filo1234, no
<parik70> glpiana in /etc/X11 ora c' è solo xorg.conf_vecchio (ho riavvitato il pc)
<filo1234> bhua però non vedo a cosa possa servire...se gestisce tutto NM
<enry> ciao a tutti vorrei un suggerimento ho ubuntu 10 e una connessione wifi, quando apro la pagina del broswer mi va su google ma quando avvio la ricerca non va avanti e dopo un po mi dice try again perchè non va la connessione, come faccio a risolvere grazie
<HoldenC> filo1234, per maggiori info /usr/share/doc/network-manager/README.Debian
<filo1234> enry: da terminale dai ping -c3 google.it
<parik70> glpiana prima ho fatto gksu nvidia-settings ma nulla. il monitor e la qualità della grafica che ho, ad esempio, navigando è rimasta invariata!
<sauro1> HoldenC, ok fatto. provo se funziona. Grazie.
<HoldenC> sauro1, basta uscire dalla sessione e rientrare per provare
<enry> filo1234 : non sono molto esperto puoi tradurmi cio che dici ?
<filo1234> enry: apri un terminale e scrivi quel comando che ti ho detto
<filo1234> poi metti tutto su pastebin
<filo1234> !paste | enry
<ubot-it> enry: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<filo1234> HoldenC: mai usato comunque
<Joshua^Dunamis> parik70: come hai installato il driver Nvidia?
<enry> filo 1234: ho trovato e provato ma mi dice indirizzo non esiste...
<sauro_> HoldenC, niente da fare, si connette solo in wireless e in NM non ho voci di selezione per le reti via cavo.
<HoldenC> sauro_, hai riavviato il pc o la sessione?
<filo1234> enry: ping -c3 8.8.8.8
<enry> filo1234 non si potrebbe variare l'indirizzo ip ? se si come?
<sauro_> HoldenC, ho dato il comando:  sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<HoldenC> sauro_, no, certo che non va in quel modo... fai una cosa, riavvia
<sauro_> HoldenC, ok, ora riprovo. Grazie
<enry> filo1234 ci provo
<parik70> Joshua^Dunamis utilizzando driver proprietari. il fatto è che la grafica è tutt' altro che "avvicente" o definita....la risoluzione dele pagine web...
<parik70> un mezzo casino!
<filo1234> enry: devi farmi vedere cosa risponde mettendo tutto su pastebin
<filo1234> !pastebin | enry
<ubot-it> enry: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Joshua^Dunamis> parik70: il fatto è che nel paste.bin che hai fatto stamani avevi un xorg.conf vuoto ora non so che cosa hai aggiustato ma per non sbagliare reinstalla il driver
<Joshua^Dunamis> parik70: che scheda video hai e che pc in generale?
<parik70> Joshua^Dunamis hhmmm..... scorri 1pò perchè ho messo l' output di vari comandi. la scehda  èuna Geforce4MX&il pc ha un robusto hadware del giugno 2001
<parik70> :-)
<Carlin0> io i driver nvidia non li installo nemmeno più , vanno benissimo i nouveau
<Joshua^Dunamis> parik70: mmm e quali driver hai attivato?
<filo1234> parik70: che risoluzione vorresti avere?
<glpiana> parik70, da nvidia settings ora puoi regolare la risoluzione del monitor?
<glpiana> Joshua^Dunamis, i 96, lo ha già detto prima
<parik70> glpiana no. è esattamente tutto come prima
<Joshua^Dunamis> parik70: non vanno i 173? che ubuntu hai?
<parik70> 1attimo che vi posto dei imageshack :-) ok?!?
<Gilmour85> chi può darmi un'aiuto?
<enry_> niente ho problemi con la connessione mi appare la pagina di google ma vado per fare la ricerca e la pagina non viene caricata... mi aiutate per favore?
<Carlin0> !chiedi | Gilmour85
<ubot-it> Gilmour85: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<filo1234> enry_: se mi rispondessi
<Gilmour85> grazie, ho ubuntu 11.10
<glpiana> parik70,apri la tua home con un file browser e visualizza i file nascosti
<peppe89ct> ragazzi io ho un monitor lg m2250 e una scheda grafica nvidia geforce gt 520
<Gilmour85> ho abilitato il desktop cubico....
<glpiana> parik70, vedi un .nvidiarc oq ualcosa di simile?
<enzotib> !enter | Gilmour85
<ubot-it> Gilmour85: non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<Gilmour85> ed ora è scomparso tutto!!!!
<Gilmour85> ok, scusate
<peppe89ct> ho digitato da terminale sudo nvidia-xconfig
<parik70> glpinan dove dovrei vedere .nvidiarc....??????
<enry_> filo1234 scusami ho provato a immettere come dici tu ping -c3 8.8.8.8 ma niente, a proposito devo scrivere anche ping o va bene senza ?
<parik70> glpiana
<filo1234> enry_:
<peppe89ct> e il file che si è ricreato non riconosce il monitor e quindi la risoluzione fa schifo
<Joshua^Dunamis> glpiana: se non sbaglio parik70 ha usato gksu per modificare nvidia-setting che se non ricordo male crea il .nvidiarc per root e non per l'utente
<filo1234> il comando è ping -c3 8.8.8.8
<Gilmour85> come faccio a far comparire nuovamente il tutto?
<glpiana> parik70, nella tua home
<glpiana> Joshua^Dunamis, ha usato sudo, che c'entra root?
<peppe89ct> qualcuno può darmi aiuto??
<ub_> salve ho un problema con lubuntu ogni volta che inserisco un pendrive questa non viene rilevata dal mio netbook
<glpiana> !qualcuno | peppe89ct
<ubot-it> peppe89ct: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Joshua^Dunamis> glpiana: mi pare di aver letto che ha usato gksu
<enry_> filo 1234: e lo immetto nel ping  di network tools ma niente non c'è trasmissione anche se la connessione è stabile ....
<K99Brain> Gilmour85, prova a resettare l impostazioni di compiz rinominando la cartella nascosta .config che è nella tua homre
<K99Brain> home*
<glpiana> Joshua^Dunamis, sì, anche gksu è come sudo. non c'entra root
<filo1234> enry_: io ti ho detto di aprire un terminale e dare quel comando, non ho mai parlato di networktools o chissacosa
<K99Brain> Gilmour85, scusa, la cartella .compiz
<glpiana> Joshua^Dunamis, mi pare almeno
<parik70> Joshua^Dunamis  si glpiana mi ha detto di usare gksu nvidia-settings. ah, nella mia /home non c' è segno fi .nvidiarc
<peppe89ct> qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<filo1234> !qualcuno | peppe89ct
<ubot-it> peppe89ct: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<HoldenC> lol
<glpiana> e due
<Joshua^Dunamis> parik70: appunto prova nvidia-settings senza gksu
<ub_>  salve ho un problema con lubuntu ogni volta che inserisco un pendrive questa non viene rilevata dal mio netbook o meglio vene rilevata ma poi non riesco a trovare la destinazione
<enry_> ora ho capito... per cosi dire nel promt dei comandi?grazie mille ma non sono esperto di ubuntu
<parik70> glpiana i driver che sto usando sono versione 96-updates
<glpiana> parik70, ls .nvidia-settings-rc
<Gilmour85> Non ancora molto pratico di ubuntu. Come devo fare? grazie
<glpiana> parik70, ti elenca il file?
<peppe89ct> ho un problema col file xorg.conf che non riconosce il monitor e di conseguenza la risoluzione dello schermo
<parik70> glpiana parik70@parik70:~$ ls .nvidia-settings-rc
<parik70> .nvidia-settings-rc
<parik70> parik70@parik70:~$
<ub_> nel senso su windows inserendo un usb basta andare in unita c per trovare l'icona dell usb
<ub_> in lubuntu dove posso trovarla
<glpiana> parik70, bastava dire che lo elencava ;)
<filo1234> ub_: apri la home e guarda sul menu a sisnistra
<K99Brain> Gilmour85, beh, anzitutto dimmi se ti è scomparso tutto tutto oppure se hai modo di avviare un terminale
<glpiana> parik70, rimuovilo (rm .nvidia-settings-rc )
<glpiana> parik70, poi riavvia e vediamo se ti da più risoluzioni di prima
<enry_> filo1234: ora ho capito... per cosi dire nel promt dei comandi?grazie mille ma non sono esperto di ubuntu
<parik70> glpiana ok .procedo!!!a tra poco!!!!
<ub_> scusa io ho installato lubuntu da poco quale sarebbe la home
<filo1234> enry_: si
<filo1234> ub_: guarda in basso a sinistra nella barra, clicca sulle cartelle
<enry_> filo1234 provo e ti faccio sapere
<filo1234> ub_: nell'icona cartella
<ub_> grazie
<ub_> grazie trovata
<peppe89ct> parlqavi con me con rm .nvidia-settings-rc ?
<Gilmour85> Allora, mi è scomparso tutto solamente se entro come ubuntu. Se invece entro come Gnome classic (x esempio) è tutto visibile. In ubuntu mi spuntano in alto a destra delle finestre con scritto file-modifica ecc. ecc. e basta
<Gilmour85> Scusa, in alto a sinistra
<ub_> altre domande è possibile inserire sul desktop l'icona del cestino
<ub_> perchè le atre icone riesco ad inserirle ma il cestino no
<ub_> e quindi ogni volta dopo cancellato devo trovare il cestino per svuotarlo mettendolo sul desktop è piu comodo
<ub_> ma ho letto che bisogna inserire dei comandi per questo
<enry> filo1234: ok mi dice 64 bytes from google.it (indirizzo ip) icmp_seq=1 e i secondi, poi mi dice 3 pacchetti trasmessi 3 ricevuti ora?
<K99Brain> Gilmour85, entra con gnome classic
<K99Brain> Gilmour85, poi apri un terminale
<parik70> glpiana NON è cambiato alcunchè. tutto come prima!!!
<parik70> 1mano per favore.
<glpiana> parik70, apri il gestore dei driver aggiuntivi
<ub_> come aggiungo l'icona del cestino sul desktop
<filo1234> enry: allora devi impostare i dns nel network-manager 8.8.8.8 è un dns
<Gilmour85> si...
<M1t1c0> salve ragazzi ho un problema
<glpiana> parik70, intanto dimmi: hai mai avuto una risoluzione decente in precedenza?
<parik70> avoglia! 1024x768 mi pare!
<filo1234> ub_: che versione hai installato?
<K99Brain> Gilmour85, e dai il comando: mv .compiz .compiz.bak
<enry> filo1234: questa volta in linux non nel promt, vero?
<K99Brain> Gilmour85, poi riavviii
<filo1234> enry: nel gestore rete
<filo1234> enry: nelal configurazione della connessione
<glpiana> parik70, oki, e in seguito a cosa la risoluzione è tornata a 800x600?
<ub_> lubuntu 11.10
<parik70> dopo aver installato da zero lubuntu
<parik70> 11.10
<Gilmour85> ok...
<M1t1c0> io ho quasi lo stesso problema di parik70
<M1t1c0> la risoluzione dello schermo è 1024x768
<filo1234> ub_: se aspetti e hai intenzione di aggiornare l'icona del cestino dovrebbe esserci di default sulla 12.04
<parik70> credo sia una questione di xorg.conf + nvidia
<M1t1c0> mentre il mio monitor supporta la 1920x1080
<filo1234> altrimenti bisogna fare un bel po' di roba
<glpiana> parik70, oki, fai come ti dicevo: apri il gestore e dimmi che driver ti propone
<ub_> ho provato ad aggiornare ma lo stesso non c'è
<Joshua^Dunamis> parik70: è anche una questione di hardware
<filo1234> ub
<M1t1c0> ho digitato da terminale sudo nvidia-xconfig
<parik70> il mio monitor è un PEACOCK CRT. . .
<filo1234> ub_: ancora non è usacita la 12.04
<M1t1c0> per ricreare il file e nn riconosce il monitor appunto
<Gilmour85> solo questo?
<parik70> questo conando fin ora non l'ho mai dato!
<ub_> ma mi dice che è possibile aggiornare ad un nuovo sistema lubuntu
<parik70> sudo nvidia-xconfig
<filo1234> ub_: se proprio non resisti è pieno di guide su google per farlo
<Joshua^Dunamis> parik70: cioè? che risoluzioni permette il monitor?
<Debianizzato> !list
<ubot-it> questo non è un canale per scaricare o di condivisione di contenuti
<filo1234> -.-
<Debianizzato> O_o
<nellix> salve , mi potete suggerire un tutorial dove si spieghi la "convivenza" di jack e pulseaudio ?.Non so se sono stato chiaro...   Grazie
<filo1234> Debianizzato: è la prima volta che stai su questo canale?
<Debianizzato> @filo1234 non sono pratico di irc :)...volevo sapere la lista di tutti i canali :)
<ubottu-it> Debianizzato: Error: "filo1234" is not a valid command.
<Debianizzato> filo1234 non sono pratico di irc :)...volevo sapere la lista di tutti i canali :)
<Carlin0> !chat | Debianizzato
<ubot-it> Debianizzato: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<ub_> scusate sul sito dice che è possibile scaricare lubuntu 12.04
<ub_> è una versione beta
<Carlin0> filo1234, Debianizzato è orfano del forum :)
<filo1234> Debianizzato: /help list
<filo1234> Debianizzato: /msg alis help list
<Debianizzato> ahaha esatto :)..mi piace troppo il bar quando ho un attimo libero
<enry> filo1234: ho trovato la pagina network proxy preferences e questa? dove vado per variare il dns?
<Debianizzato> grazie 1000!!!
<filo1234> enry: o.'??
<filo1234> enry: clicca con il tasto dx del mouse sull'icona dei 2 compuerini in alto a destra e fai modifica connessioni
<parik70> la risoluzione del monitor non la conosco. il tuo nick caro Joshua è ingestibile!
<glpiana> nellix, hai già installato pulseaudio-module-jack ?
<enry> filo1234: non li vedo i due computerini è una wifi
<enry> fillo1234: e non mi da la voce modifica
<nellix> yess!
<glpiana> nellix, e cosa non va in particolare?
<filo1234> enry: be avrai l'icona a mo' di segnale wifi allora
<filo1234> enry: sveglia
<parik70> glpiana da DRVIER aggiuntivi ho: driver grafici accelerati NVIDIA versione 96. NON ATTIVI. poi ho la versione "aggiornamenti post-release" versione 96-update ATTIVI. ok?!"?
<glpiana> parik70, leva gli update e metti i 96 e riavvia
<nellix> no riesco a capire che ci fa pulseaudio "dentro" (elencato) a jack...
<glpiana> parik70, il sistema è aggiornato?
<enry> filo1234: ok ma non mi da modifica mi da edit connection
<ub_> su un netbook acer con un 1giga di ram conviene installare  lubuntu o ubuntu
<parik70> sì
<glpiana> parik70, oki, prova come ti ho detto
<ub_> cosa cambia tra i due sistemi
<parik70> glpiana posso farti1domanda io ?
<filo1234> enry: magari perchè è in inglese
<glpiana> parik70, prego
<parik70> glpiana ovvero rimuovo i driver nvidia 96-update e resto senza driver video??? e se poi non parte+nulla dal punto di vista grafico?
<glpiana> parik70, -.-
<dimitri> salve, sto cercando disperatamente di configurare la mia stampante ma non riesco a lanciare cupsys
<glpiana> parik70, attiva i 96 e farà da solo lo scambio
<glpiana> dimitri, c'è sups, non supsys
<glpiana> *cups
<tediscuri> ciao ragazzi sono nuovo su ubuntu posso chiedervi qualcosa?
<glpiana> !chiedi | tediscuri
<ubot-it> tediscuri: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<filo1234> !chiedi | tediscuri
<Joshua^Dunamis> tediscuri: chiedi direttamente
<parik70> glpiana ma anche con i 96 avevo la STESSA risoluzione e qualità grafica!!!!!! ecco perchè attivai la versione 96-update proprio "nel tentativo" di migliorare le cose!!!!!!!!
<tediscuri> ho visto che è parte in italiano e parte in inglese, ho sbagliato qualcosa io in fase di installazione?
<dimitri> glpiana,  sto seguendo queste indicazioni https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CanonCaptDrv190
<glpiana> parik70, per cortesia, usa un numero consono di punti esclamativi. non si capisce già una mazza su questo canale senza riempirlo di cose inutili
<enry> filo1234:ovviamente ma il problema e che vado a editare o a cercare la voce dns nella configurazione della rete wifi ma non la trovo (per intenderci so qual'è il dns primario per accedere con un indirizzo ip alternativo per la connessione a internet)
<parik70> glpiana ok
<dimitri> ma rrivato ad un certo punto mi dice di lanciare cupsys restart
<glpiana> !ubuntuitaliano | tediscuri
<ubot-it> tediscuri: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/UbuntuItaliano - Elenco pacchetti: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/UbuntuItaliano#Ubuntu.2C_Xubuntu_e_Lubuntu_in_italiano
<filo1234> enry: nel tab ipv4
<glpiana> dimitri, sudo service cups restart
<filo1234> dimitri: che versione hai?
<glpiana> parik70, che versione di ubuntu avevi prima?
<Joshua^Dunamis> parik70: ma qual'è la tua situazione? fai una cosa posta una schermata? che cosa vuoi migliorare? con quella scheda video non ci saranno molti miracoli credo, cmq vediamo fai STAMP sulla tastiera e carica la foto da qualche parte e mandaci il link
<dimitri> filo1234, sto provando con la 12.04 perchè con le altre non funge più
<parik70> la 11.10, poi passato ad lubuntu 11.10 sia perchè unity non andava che per questione di hardware limitato
<filo1234> dimitri: allora passa su #ubuntu-it+1
<parik70> avevo gnome2D
<glpiana> Joshua^Dunamis, basterebbe seguissi: ha come risoluzione massima 800x600
<dimitri> avevo la 11.04 e mi andava fino a 2 sett fa poi si è incacchiato (non so perchè) e non riesco + a stampare
<dimitri> ok filo1234
<glpiana> parik70, quindi sulla stessa versione ma con gnome la risoluzione era più elevata?
<tediscuri> ok grazie ci sono i language pack....avevo tentato di partizionare il disco ma in fase di installazione mi diceva che non avevo specificato il file system di root...non ho trovato soluzioni
<parik70> glpèiana sia la risoluzione era+elevata che la qualità grafica delle pagine web, delle schede del browser e via dicendo andava molto meglio
<Joshua^Dunamis> glpiana: credo sia normale con quell'hardware, Io ho un pc del 99 a casa con Debian e Xfce e ha 800x600 come risoluzione, scheda video NVidia TNT2 parik70
<enry> filo1234: trovato! devo mettere su manual e immettere l'indirizzo dns 8.8.8.8? o dhcp adress only?
<filo1234> la prima che hai detto enry
<glpiana> parik70, quello che puoi fare allora è dare la risoluzione a xorg.conf. editalo anzitutto. ora ti dico cosa aggiungere
<parik70> glpiana ho appena disitnallato i drive 96-updates.......
<glpiana> parik70, e hai messo gli altri?
<tediscuri> nessun suggerimento?
<parik70> glpiana adesso, non ho alcun tipo di driver video attivo: nè i 96 nè i 96-updates
<glpiana> parik70, attiva i 96
<parik70> ok
<glpiana> tediscuri, ti abbimao risposto per la questione della lingua
<tediscuri> no per la questione della partizione in fase di installazione glpiana
<parik70> xquanto concerne l' editing dell' xorg.conf?!? secondo la mia modesta esperiena, l' inghippo è (tutto) lì
<filo1234> tediscuri: be bastava specificarlo
<Joshua^Dunamis> tediscuri: che questione?
<glpiana> tediscuri, se inevce ora di colpo il problema è il disco (che dovrebbe essere risolto per poter avere un problema con la lignua) leggi la guida al partizionamento
<glpiana> !gparted | tediscuri
<ubot-it> tediscuri: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/PartizionamentoManuale
<tediscuri> in che modo?c'ho provato
<filo1234> tediscuri: usato come...ext*
<glpiana> parik70, un attimo e ti dico
<filo1234> mount point /
<parik70> riavvio o attendo?
<glpiana> parik70, che risoluzione vuoi?
<enry> filo1234: inserisco il dns ma non mi fa applicare, forse devo inserre le altre voci? se si cosa ci inserisco? grazie
<parik70> 1024x768
<filo1234> enry: ma non hai un ip statico?
<palimmo> forum? lo vedremo entro sera? ;)
<tediscuri> avevo messo i vari valori mount point.... boot, e altri ma non me ne accettava alcuno...possibile?
<glpiana> !topic | palimmo
<ubot-it> palimmo: per vedere il topic, scrivi /topic.
<palimmo> !topic
<glpiana> parik70, http://paste.ubuntu.com/942578/  questo lo piazzi DENTRO a subsection Screen
<filo1234> tediscuri: possibile se sbagli qualcosa :) tediscuri ma non possiamo inventarci nulla
<enry> filo1234: su adresses non mi appare nulla lo potrei inserire ma non mi fa applicare lo stesso (tipo: 192.168.1.10)
<glpiana> palimmo, ma prima magari prova un riavvio. dubito cambi qualcosa, ma almeno provi i driver 96
<glpiana> -.-
<palimmo> scusate.. ho visto solo ora il messaggio in cima
<glpiana> parik70, ma prima magari prova un riavvio. dubito cambi qualcosa, ma almeno provi i driver 96
<tediscuri> farò un altro tentativo, in breve volevo installare sia ubutu che xp, dovevo prima mettere xp o potevo anche mettere prima ubuntu e poi creare una partizione per xp?
<glpiana> tediscuri, metti prima xp dovendo installarli tutti e due
<palimmo> scusate... ma i temi gtk3 funzionano bene con unity 5.10 ?
<tediscuri> glpiana grazie sei un amico
<glpiana> palimmo, unity 5.10 è su ubutnu 12.04 che ancora non è uscita
<ptrus982> sera a tutti ragazzi
<glpiana> tediscuri, ti è servita la guida?
<parik70> glpiana ricordo1cosa: abbiamo rinominato l' org.conf come xorg.conf_vecchio. dopo aver riavvitao il pc, il file xorg.conf_vecchio c' è ma l' xorg.conf NO. dove vado a metterlo il tuo pastebin???
<palimmo> dove posso discuterne? c'é un canale irc?
<Joshua^Dunamis> tediscuri: windows richiede la prima partizione, è così quindi... come già detto da glpiana :)
<ptrus982> avrei un problema con ubuntu 10.04
<glpiana> !beta | palimmo
<ubot-it> palimmo: se non sai risolvere da solo i problemi o non sai riconoscere i bug, non usare una versione alpha o beta. Per discussioni e supporto alle versioni in sviluppo /join #ubuntu-it+1
<tediscuri> si stavo dando un occhiata, ma a me pareva di aver fatto così....ad ogni modo riproverò....scusa glpiana ma che requisiti minimi hw richiede ubuntu 11?
<parik70> glpiana riavvio e torno... a tra poco!
<Joshua^Dunamis> tediscuri: tu che pc hai?
<enry> filo1234: scusami che faccio ora?
<glpiana> parik70, allora fai così: 1) riavvia e vedi se vanno i driver 96; 2) se non ti ha ricreato xorg.conf dai sudo mv /etc&/X11/xorg.conf_vecchio /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<palimmo> grazie glpiana. scusa il disturbo
<tediscuri> avevo provato su un pc amd 1800+, un vecchio muletto con 512 ram, solo che di ram me ne vede 256 possibile?
<nellix> eventualmente ci leggiamo dopo glpiana, ho riflettuto e vado a fare delle prove. Grazie
<glpiana> nellix, oki,ciao
<ptrus982> ho creato un dual boot windows 7 ubuntu 10.04...ma ubuntu,che fino a stammattina andava bene,ora non mi si avvia
<ptrus982> che posso fare?
<nellix> ;-)
<glpiana> tediscuri, fai un check della ram (a meno che tu non la condivida con la scheda video da bios)
<Joshua^Dunamis> tediscuri: si se un modulo si è bruciato XD cmq credo che sia poco per ubuntu 11.10 prova magari xubuntu o lubuntu 11.10
<glpiana> !grub | ptrus982 tenta un ripristino
<ubot-it> ptrus982 tenta un ripristino: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<tediscuri> i minimi per ubuntu 11 è come per win 7?
<glpiana> stacco
<Joshua^Dunamis> tediscuri: no Linux richiede meno risorse ma cmq ormai le ultime versioni sopra 1 Gb di ram per avere tutto
<ptrus982> ok.grazie
<tediscuri> ok grazie ragazzi
<parik70> glpiana in /etc/X11 il file xorg.conf non c'è. quello che c' era prima è stato rinominato xorg.conf_vecchio.
<Joshua^Dunamis> tediscuri: infatti esistono Distro Linux anche per il tuo hardware :) ma non Ubuntu 11.10 XD
<glpiana> <glpiana> parik70, allora fai così: 1) riavvia e vedi se vanno i driver 96; 2) se non ti ha ricreato xorg.conf dai sudo mv /etc&/X11/xorg.conf_vecchio /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<filo1234> enry: finche non riesci a configurarti la connessione dal NM non saprei che dirti
<glpiana> parik70, devo andare
<parik70> glpiana grazie
<kan3malato> Salve sapete niente del nuovo forum? quando torna operativo?
<OverMe> eddaje
<filo1234> !topic | kan3malato
<ubot-it> kan3malato: per vedere il topic, scrivi /topic.
<enry> filo1234: ci sono ora mi da apply solo che indirizzo ip metto ? quale netmask? quale gateway? e su search domain cosa inserisco o lo lascio vuoto? grazie ancora
<kan3malato> forum/
<filo1234> enry: apri untermonale e dai ifconfig
<filo1234> ti darà l'ip
<filo1234> il gateway è il router
<filo1234> l'ip del router
<filo1234> enry: la netmask dipende dall'ip .... se mi dici qual'è te lo dico
<enry> filo123: ok aspetta un attimo...forse volevi dire ipconfig?
<kan3malato> topic/
<j1g3n_> Salve ragazzi, vorrei chiedere a qualche operatore che in teoria dovrebbe saperne di più, come mai la vostra merda di distro, ha osato dire che ormai merdubuntu non è più linux. Certo per me è un sollievo sapere che la vostra distro di merda si estrania dal mondo linux, ma è come rinnegare il padre, e per questo spero che tutta la merda che sputate addosso vi ricada conto.
<nannes> lol OverMe sei diventato op? :D
<OverMe> nannes, da 'npo
<enry> filo1234: ok i dati sono questi ip 192.168.1.2 - broadcast 192.168.1.255- mask 255.255.255.0- route 192.168.1.1- dns 192.168.1.1 inserisco questi dati cosi come sono?
<filo1234> enry: solo ip mask e gateway
<filo1234> e dns ovviamente
<filo1234> dns puoi mettere 8.8.8.8
<enry> filo1234: ma il dns quello che mi da lui o 8.8.8.8?
<filo1234> lui ti da il gateway che normalmente fa da dns
<filo1234> nel tuo caso...pare di no
<filo1234> quindi cambialo o aggiungi semplicemente anche 8.8.8.8
<filo1234> come secondario magari
<filo1234> o viceversa
<enry> filo1234:non me lo da penso perche mi appoggio a una rete wifi libera... quindi il gatway è 192.168.1.1
<missouri>  Ciao a tutti, ho problemi con Scanner Canoscan 700f, qualcuno sa indicarmi qualche canale per riuscire a farlo funzionare...... Ciao e Grazie..
<dimitri> chi mi aiuta a riconfigurare la stampante ? ho una canon e da qualche gg non va più. prima c'era il comando cupsys ora, dopo un aggiornamento, non lo vede più
<enry> filo1234: allora i dati sono: ip 192.168.1.2 - broadcast 192.168.1.255- mask 255.255.255.0- route 192.168.1.1- dns 192.168.1.1
<enry> filo1234: io inserisco come ip 192.168.1.2 come netmask 255.255.255.0 come gateway 192.168.1.1 e come dns 8.8.8.8 ma non va lo stesso....
<enry> filo1234: scusami se ti sto rompendo....
<nannes> Ho appena scoperto una cosa molto brutta.. che tristezza lol http://www.mobilejournal.net/articoli/canonical-il-kernel-linux-non-ci-interessa-10161 OverMe il tipo non diceva baggianate
<nannes> whois jester-
<nannes> lol
<_Pixel_> forum online
<dimitri> qualcuno sa come risolvere i problemi di tearing con NVIDIA
<glpiana> ola
<milo2585> sera
<milo2585> raga ho istallato AWN su kubuntu.. al riavvio mi compariva la barra, ma con tutta la grafica di gnome.. ho rimosso da pannello di controllo tutte le voci riguardante gnome ed ora non mi trovo più alcune icone tipo skype o altre icone nel pannello in basso di Kde ove c'è l'orologio per farvi capire.. cosa ho combinato? c'è modo di ovviare il casino creato grazie.
<milo2585> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<glpiana> milo2585, awn è fatta per vivere con gnome o xfce piuttosto che con kde
<mlung71> sera a tutti
<mlung71> ragazzi qualsiasi istallazione faccio in linux mi si blocca sapreste darmi qualche consiglio
<glpiana> mlung71, installazione di programmi?
<milo2585> glpiana: e per Kde che esiste?
<glpiana> milo2585, non ne ho idea, ma già kde ha diversi effetti. penso tu possa ottenere qualcosa di simile
<mlung71> glpiana no,istallazione con chiavetta usb,cd originale
<glpiana> mlung71, che intendi per cd originale?
<mlung71> ubuntu
<glpiana> mlung71, come hai preparato la chiavetta?
<mlung71> parte l istallazione poi nel pc si sente un click e si blocca il pc
<mlung71> provato con 2 penne usb e un cd con backtrack
<glpiana> mlung71, che versione? e che architettura?
<mlung71> nel netbook tutto ok mentre con questo pc nisba
<glpiana> backtrack qui non c'entra nulla
<mlung71> verione 11.10 se nn sbaglio
<glpiana> mlung71, se non lo sai tu
<glpiana> architettura?
<mlung71> non è il problema del sistema operativo
<mlung71> è problema del pc
<glpiana> O.o
<mlung71> perchè il cd originale e le chiavette nel netbook vanno bene
<glpiana> mlung71, se non è un problema di ubuntu che sei venuto a chiedere qui?
<mlung71> come mai non mi si istalla e mi blocca il pc
<mlung71> dopo circa un minuto sento un click e si impalla il pc
<glpiana> mlung71, vabbè, non rispondi alle domnade. andrò a caso
<glpiana> all'avvio del cd, dovresti vedere in basso l'icona di un omino e una tastiera
<mlung71> si
<glpiana> premi un tasto qualunque e scegli la lingua. poi premi f6
<mlung71> ho anche quello
<mlung71> fatto
<glpiana> ti appariranno le opzioni di boo
<glpiana> +boot
<mlung71> si
<glpiana> comincia con acpi=off
<mlung71> si
<mlung71> ho fatto anche4 quello
<mlung71> avevo visto in internet metetnto nomode ect ect
<mlung71> ma si blocca sempre
<mlung71> penso sia problema di scheda madre o video a sto punto
<glpiana> mlung71, che architettura stai provando?
<mlung71> nn so cosa ti riferisci come architettura non sono molto esperto
<glpiana> mlung71, 32 o 64 bit?
<mlung71> 64
<glpiana> hai provato anche la 32?
<mlung71> si
<glpiana> e fa la stessa cosa?
<mlung71> si
<glpiana> mlung71, l'ultima versione che sei riuscito a installarci?
<mlung71> nessuna
<mlung71> solo windows
<mlung71> volevo cambiare sisema in questo
<mlung71> co windows nessun problema
<glpiana> io, dato che siamo quasi al 26, ti direi di provare a fare una chiavetta con la 12.04
<glpiana> e vedere se con quella la usb si avvia
<mlung71> anche con le versioni precedenti si avvia senza problema
<mlung71> ma poi mentre sto magari ad aprire terminale o altro si blocca pc
<glpiana> mlung71, allora una o l'altra codsa: o installi una precedente e eseguo l'avanzamento a 11.10. oppure provi questa: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<glpiana> azz, ma che pc è?
<mlung71> ora ho partizionato hard disck e istallato con wubi
<mlung71> è assemblato
<mlung71> adesso riavvio
<mlung71> vediamo che succede
<glpiana> !enter | mlung71
<ubot-it> mlung71: non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<mlung71> <ubot-it ok
<mlung71> torno subito devo riavviare
* glpiana changed the topic of #ubuntu-it to: L'argomento di #ubuntu-it è: Canale italiano ufficiale di supporto per Ubuntu | Regolamento e info registrazione: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida  | Non incollare in canale, usare http://pastebin.ubuntu.com  | Log del canale su http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<mlung71> glpina c6
<kandahar> ciao mlung71
<mlung71> ciao
<mlung71> sei la nds2?
<kandahar> :P
<mlung71> ^__^
<kandahar> anche tu linux ?
<mlung71> glpina è sparita
<mlung71> vorrei metterlo in questo pc
<kandahar> per cosa?
<mlung71> per imparare linux
<kandahar> ah k
<mlung71> solo che questo pc si impalla
<glpiana> !tizio | mlung71
<ubot-it> mlung71: non porre le tue domande a qualcuno in particolare, rivolgiti al canale. Non usare forme del tipo "Tizio, mi sai dire.."/"Tizio, posso?"
<mlung71> ma ubot-it sta in automatico?
<kandahar> èun bot
<glpiana> mlung71, no
<glpiana> mlung71, comunque parla, non perdiamoci in inezie
<mlung71> a ok glepina ho istalato ubuntu sulla partizione ed al riavvio sembra che mi ha corretto dei drivers solo che lo shermo di da frequenza troppo elevata
<mlung71> comunque è un passo avanti
<glpiana> mlung71, che intendi per "mi ha corretto dei driver"?
<mlung71> prima di darmi frequenza troppo elevata ha fatto come una scaznione per correggere dei drivers
<glpiana> mlung71, vabbè, non capisco che intendi per correzione di driver. ti ha mica proposto l'installazione di driver aggiuntivi?
<mlung71> sul riavvio del pc ho selezionato ubuntu
<glpiana> ok, poi?
<mlung71> e da solo mi ha fatto una scaznione dei drivers dicendomi che i drivers esistenti non erano compatibili
<mlung71> gia' è tanto che il pc non si è inceppato
<glpiana> mlung71, io ho installato diverse volte ubuntu, dedcine di volte intendo, e sta roba dei driver non compatibili non mi torna. sorry. ma stiamo parlando di wubi?
<mlung71> yes
<glpiana> ah ecco. vabbè non ci metto becco
<mlung71> proprio wubi
<Periperi> Ciao a tutti, un'aiuto per una partizione, sono alle primissime armi.
<glpiana> Periperi, speiga che problema hai
<glpiana> Periperi, non in privato per cortesia
<glpiana> scrivi qui e chi sa ti aiuta
<Periperi> lol
<Periperi> Provero a scrivere su una riga cosi evito di riempire
<Periperi> Installando i primissimi programmi, mi riscontra che la mia memoria e' quasi "piena" e al momento di installarlo con wubi ho scelto C: e ho pochissima memoria e ho impostato 5GB
<Periperi> come posso ora risolvere il problema cambiando, facendo una partizione ma di D:?
<glpiana> decisamnete pochi 5 giga
<Periperi> ;)
<glpiana> Periperi, un consiglio: piuttosto che usare wubi fatti una versione su usb
<glpiana> molto meglio
<glpiana> per wubi non do supporto, spiacente. non lo uso, non lo conosco, un po' lo schifo :D
<Periperi> ahahh non sapevo
<Periperi> :)
<Periperi> ok, ho aperto comunque il programma GParted, e riscontra 5 /dev/sda
<Periperi> e magari da li pensavo di agira, ma non so' dove metter le mani
<Periperi> agire*
<Periperi> e' un'altro mondo ora....
<glpiana> Periperi, se hai installato con wubi hai installato in un fiel di windows. non c'è nulla che tu possa fare con gparted
<glpiana> rebbot
<Periperi> ok
<Periperi> dovrei cercare meglio allora grazie cmq
<simonaG> sera
<Joshua^Dunamis> mlung71: non installate con wubi, non è la stessa cosa
<Jester-> sera
<Guest50514> salve a tutti
<ottone86> buonasera a tutti ho un problema col lettore dvd che non riconosce ne i dvd vuoti e nemmeno quelli vuoti riscrivibili...
<Jester-> Otacon22: solo in linux o anche in winzoz
<milo2585> sera
<milo2585> raga un'alternativa ad awn di gnome in Kde esiste?
<glpiana> milo2585, come già ti dicevo oggi, secondo me dovrest spulciare le varie opzioni dei plasmoidi di kde. secondo me puoi ottenre una cosa simile ad awn
<milo2585> glpiana: non trovo nulla e su un canale mi hanno riferito che c'era ma funzionava male ed è stata tolta
<glpiana> milo2585, no, non parlo di roba aggiuntiva, ma di modifiche ed effetti ai plasmoidi già esistenti
<glpiana> ma ti rimando all'utente Peace- (che roa non c'è)
<milo2585> glpiana: prima di modificare i plasmoidi devo imparare bene a usare il pc lol
<glpiana> anzi c'è, lo vedi su #ubuntu-it-chat
<Zaga> ciao a tutti
<Zaga> sono entrato in irc perchè essendo un pochino impaziente non riesco a trovare le soluzioni sul forum...
<jester-> !chiedi | Zaga
<ubot-it> Zaga: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Zaga> io avrei tentato di installare un Ubuntu 10.04 netbook su chiavetta ma passando da live tramite pc ha lasciato le sue tracce nel dual boot del computer questo mi ha procurato un ...grub Restore> al riavvio che ho fatto in seguito senza la chiavetta inerita
<Jester-> Zaga: problema?
<Zaga> voglio subito dire che rimettendo la chiavetta dove ho installato Ubuntu il dualboot parte normalmente facendomi scegliere tra i due SO che avevo prima installati e quello che ora è su chiavetta
<Jester-> Zaga: ero caduto, ti dispiace ripetere?
<Zaga> voglio togliere la voce che cerca l'SO su chiavetta altrementi devo ogni volta avviare il pc con la chiavetta inserita per far partire il pc senza che mi vada in grub restore
<Zaga> ne sai qualcosa?
<Jester-> Zaga: cioà al boot vedi il menu di grub e se non c'è la chiavetta non va un atubo?
<Jester-> Zaga: ??
<Zaga> allora io se avvio il portatile che ho usato per installare un SO su di una chiavetta non parte e mi ridà Grub Restore>
<Jester-> Zaga: è normale se hai installato grub sul disco
<Jester-> poi non essendoci la chiavetta non puo leggere le informazioni su come far partire gli os
<Jester-> Zaga:  da ubuntu, devi ripristinare mbr di winzoz poi installare grub sulla chiavetta, poi devi fare il boot da usb per andare in ubuntu
<Zaga> non so effettivamente come funziona grub quindi non ti so rispondere a proposito ma prima che facessi sta cosa funzionava adesso no, come faccio per ...
<Jester-> Zaga: leggi appena sopra
<Jester-> !mbr
<ubot-it> Per  ripristinare MBR: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RipristinoMbrWindows
<Jester-> e segui la guida wiki
<Zaga> scusa stavo scrivendo... avresti un piccola guida da seguire passo a passo per editare il grub o un'aiuto efficace contro i niubbi come me?
<Jester-> !grub | Zaga
<ubot-it> Zaga: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<Jester-> poi quest'altra per installare grub su usb
<Zaga> grazie mi metto i link nel cassetto e poi domani mattina con più calma ci provo
<Jester-> Zaga: l'hd è sicuro sda quindi la usb sara sdb ma fai il controllo cje da guida
<Zaga> al massimo rientro e chiedo
<Jester-> Zaga: se hai problemi o dubbi vieni qui e chiedi
<Zaga> ok grazie ancora
<Jester-> Zaga: occhio a non dare ms.sys -w /dev/sda1  o sda2 etc
<Zaga> why?
<Jester-> Zaga:  ms-sys -w /dev/sda  devi dare o ti sminchia il disco
<Zaga> fai che forse non è meglio formattare tutto?
<Jester-> Zaga:  poi, supponendo che la usb sia sdb darai sudo rub-install /dev/sda  e poi ancora sudo update-grub
<Jester-> scusa
<Jester-> grub-install /dev/sdb
<Zaga> allora facciamo così io leggo le guide che mi hai consigliato provo a vedere se riesco a ripristinare qualcosa, nel caso non ci riuscissi posso ancora usare il disco... fisicamente mi intendo, lo posso ancora formattare e riutilzzare da capo per installarci un nuovo SO fresco fesco??in fondo non uso più xp da 2 anni
<Zaga> notte a tutti quanti
<ingamedeo> sera attempt !
<frc> wicd bad password perchè? la wpa è giusta non capisco
<frc> ce nessuno?
<ingamedeo> frc, ciao io ci sono !
<frc> ah meno male =)
<frc> stavo fissando lo schermo come un pirla
<ingamedeo> frc, Praticamente wicd ti da la password del Wifi sbagliata anche se è giusta ?
<ingamedeo> frc, LOL
<frc> si purtroppo
<ingamedeo> frc, OK ! Hai provato con un riavvio dell'apparato Router/AP o con un riavvio di Wicd (anche il demone!)
<ingamedeo> ?
<ingamedeo> frc, Altri computer di casa presentano lo stesso problema ?
<frc> no spengo e riaccendo il modem?
<ingamedeo> frc, Si prova a riavviare il router, potrebbe essere un problema di associazione !
<frc> ora provo
<ingamedeo> frc, OK
<xuzuntu> buona sera mondo ubuntiano, mi aiutereste a rivedere i filmati da youtube? grazie
<xuzuntu> non so che problema c'e' con flash, ho reinstallato il pc ma senza formattare e il problema e' sempre irrisolto
<ingamedeo> xuzuntu, NON CHIEDERE SE PUOI CHIEDERE AIUTO ! CHIEDILO A BASTA !
<ingamedeo> *e
<xuzuntu> ho ubuntu 11.10 ok ingamedeo
<ingamedeo> xuzuntu, OK qual'è in particolare il problema ?
<xuzuntu> non partono i flash media
<ingamedeo> xuzuntu, cosa significa questa frase "ho reinstallato il pc ma senza formattare"
<ingamedeo> ?
<ingamedeo> xuzuntu, Non capisco -.-
<xuzuntu> che ho messo il cd di ubuntu per correggere eventuali errori
<ingamedeo> xuzuntu, Quindi non hai reinstallato l'OS ?
<xuzuntu> no
<Carlin0> xuzuntu, dai al terminale questo comando → dpkg -l | grep 'flash\|gnash\|swf'
<Carlin0> e metti il risultato nel pastebin
<Carlin0> !paste | xuzuntu
<ubot-it> xuzuntu: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<ingamedeo> xuzuntu, Si ma flash lo hai installato ???
<xuzuntu> dpkg -l | grep 'flash\|gnash\|swf'
<Carlin0> si ma nel terminale ...
<xuzuntu> ii  flashplugin-installer                  11.2.202.233ubuntu0.11.10.3             Adobe Flash Player plugin installer
<xuzuntu> questo e' quello che mi esce
<Carlin0> xuzuntu, solo quella riga ?
<xuzuntu> si
<ingamedeo> xuzuntu, Quando cerchi di vedere un filmato Flash che cosa dice il browser ? Con che browser ha iprovato ?
<xuzuntu> resta buio con firefox non ho provato con altri ora
<ingamedeo> xuzuntu, Il browser non dice Devi installare questo plugin ... ecc ?
<xuzuntu> no
<ingamedeo> xuzuntu, OK io proverei con Google Chrome ! Se se va neanche li allora il problema non è di Flash Player ! Prova con Chrome e facci sapere ...
<ingamedeo> *non
<xuzuntu> ok mi dai il deb?
<ingamedeo> un attimo
<esulu> zgrep come funziona con i gz dei log per caos?
<esulu> chi lo sa !!!!
<ingamedeo> xuzuntu, qui trovi tutto https://www.google.com/chrome?hl=it
<enzotib> esulu, caos?
<esulu> caso
<esulu> scusami
<esulu> comunque buona sera a tutti
<xuzuntu> su chromium mi dice missing plug in
<xuzuntu> ingamedeo hai altri consigli?
<xuzuntu> se c'e' qualcuno che mi volesse aiutare, non vedo i video da youtube i flash
<whisper> buonasera a tutti
<xuzuntu> possibile che ubuntu 11.10 non torna come prima?
<whisper> in che senso?
<frc> ho spento il modem ma mi da sempre bad password
<xuzuntu> enzotib mi aiuti?
<frc> come devo fare?
<frc> anche a me grazie
<frc> fattevi vivi
<frc> wicd dice che la mia wpa è sbagliata perchè?
<four-miles> buona sera a tutti
<four-miles> misapete dire perchè quando avvia matlab 2011a su xubuntu 11.10 mi compare un mex di errore? per l'installazion ho seguito la guida inglese del sito
<mikele> ciao scusate il disturbo qualcuno sa dirmi come mai nn riesco a configurare la cam integrata al pc con skype?
<mikele> visto che se metto una cam esterna funziona?
<a7x> mikele, lspci
<loris> ciao a tutti
<loris> la versione 12.04 di ubuntu quando uscira'?
<mikele> che hai scritto?
<a7x> mikele, dai un lspci e riporta su pastebin i risultati
<mikele> lspci?
<a7x> un comando nel terminale...
<Siphion> xD
<loris> la versione 12.04 di ubuntu quando uscira'?
<Siphion> loris: attualmente è in final beta. Teoricamente dovrebbe uscire in aprile
<Siphion> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<loris> ok grazie
<mikele> e dopo che faccio?
<Siphion> !pastebin | mikele
<ubot-it> mikele: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<a7x> loris: April 26th
<mikele> http://paste.ubuntu.com/943236/
<loris> grazie come sempre utilissimi
<a7x> mikele, non so se è una mia impressione ma non la vede
<a7x> si tratta di un portatile, mikele?
<mikele> si
<a7x> curioso, prova per sicurezza a darmi anche lsusb
<Siphion> la mia webcam interna viene riconosciuta come usb infatti ;)
<Siphion> compare in lsusb
<Siphion> bus diversi :)
<a7x> dipende da come hanno fatto i collegamenti, magari preferivano lasciare pci libera
<mikele> http://paste.ubuntu.com/943238/
<a7x> mikele: questo è ciò che ti interessa Bus 001 Device 003: ID 0402:5602 ALi Corp. M5602 Video Camera Controller
<Siphion> a7x: non ho idea del perchè :) io pensavo che i bus PCI stessero solamente sui circuiti stampati ;)
<a7x> Siphion, magari ne parliamo in -chat, anche perchè non ho capito a cosa ti riferisci
<mikele> si
<mikele> e che dovrei fare per farla riconoscere?
<mikele> su skype?
<a7x> mikele, solo su skype non la vede, o anche altrove?
<mikele> io utilizzo solo skype
<mikele> per adesso
<mikele> se metto una cam esterna la riconosce
<mikele> ma l'ho lasciata a milano
<a7x> mikele, lsmod
<mikele> http://paste.ubuntu.com/943245/
<a7x> mikele, dovrebbe essere supportata da anni quella webcam, l'unica capperata è che potresti dover attivarla tramite un tasto sulla tastiera
<a7x> o una combinazione Fn+ Something
<mikele> e come lo riconosco questo tasto
<a7x> il modulo è caricato mikele: gspca_m5602            51493  0
<a7x> mikele, lo devi sapere tu, cambia da notebook a notebook :P
<mikele> hihihi
<mikele> ok
<mikele> grazie
<a7x> mikele, è un fujitsu?
<mikele> no asus
<a7x> A6VA?
<mikele> a6k
<mikele> è vecchissimo il mio pc
<mikele> :P
<a7x> qua parlano del tuo pc, http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=373587&start=40
<a7x> o meglio, della tua webcam
<a7x> mikele, per curiosità, prova LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libv4l/v4l1compat.so skype
<mikele> fatto
<mikele> ma nulla
<a7x> posta sul forum allora, dagli tutti i link al paste.ubuntu che ti ho fatto fare e spiega il tuo problema :)
<mikele> ok
<mikele> grazie
<lomba77> l
<l3on4rdo> ciao a tutti
<l3on4rdo> qualcuno sa come si vedono le risposte non lette alle discussioni cui si è partecipato?
<l3on4rdo> io non riesco a capirlo :(
<Carlin0> !chat l3on4rdo
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'chat l3on4rdo'
<Carlin0> !chat | l3on4rdo
<ubot-it> l3on4rdo: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<l3on4rdo> ciao Carlin0, stai provando di entrare in chat privata?
<Carlin0> l3on4rdo, qui vogliono che si parli solo di supporto , per il resto c'è l'altro canale
<l3on4rdo> ah, sono poco pratico di irc
<l3on4rdo> grazie per l'avvertimento e scusate :)
<Carlin0> scrivi → /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<l3on4rdo> ok ;)
#ubuntu-it 2012-04-24
<baffone85> buongiorno a tutti
<baffone85> ho un problema con il microfono interno del mio pc, non funziona più. Avrò modificato qualche impostazione e adesso non riesco a sistemare, qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi?
<baffone85> ho un problema con il microfono interno del mio pc, non funziona più. Avrò modificato qualche impostazione e adesso non riesco a sistemare, qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi?
<attempt> apri terminale
<attempt> alsamixer, abilita tutto, tutti i volumi al massimo. controlla la voce microfono che non sia mute
<glpiana> ola
<cristian_c> ciao
<cristian_c> ho letto un bel po' di documentazione, ma configurare i gesti del touchpad non sembra molto facile
<cristian_c> per esempio non riesco ad attivare il circular scrolling
<cristian_c> ho utilizzato i seguenti comandi:
<cristian_c> xinput set-int-prop 12 CircularScrolling 8 1
<cristian_c> xinput set-int-prop 12 CircScrollTrigger 8 3
<cristian_c> qual'è il sistema giusto per farlo funzionare?
<glpiana> cristian_c, anzitutto dalla manpage di xinput vedo che set-int-prop è deprecato. consiglia di usare set-prop al suo posto
<glpiana> cristian_c, cercadno su gogol vedo inoltre che le stringhe da usare sono queste http://paste.ubuntu.com/943661/
<aldo_> ok
<glpiana> cristian_c, provale, io non ho modo
<cristian_c> glpiana, quindi può darsi che sia quello il motivo per cui non avevano effetto?
<glpiana> cristian_c, non lo so, prova. provare è il modo più rapido per accertarsene
<glpiana> poi se vuoi stiamo qui a dirci "ma funzionerà? sarà quello? sarà altro?" ma non arriveremo a nulla :)
<cristian_c> glpiana, comunque grazie per la dritta
<cristian_c> :)
<cristian_c> provo sicuramente
<baffone85> ciao glpiana ho aperto alsamixer e tutti i volumi credo siano abilitati e al massimo ma non funziona
<glpiana> baffone85, alla base dei canali di alsamixer vedi dei "MM"?
<baffone85> vedo, ad esempio, headphon con sopra 100<>100 e la colonna colorata con alla base 00
<baffone85> così è per le altre voci
<baffone85> MM ci sono solo per : beep, callei I e <off-hook>
<baffone85> MM ci sono solo per : beep, caller I e <off-hook>
<glpiana> baffone85, chiudi alsamixer e nel terminale scrivi: aplay -l
<glpiana> !paste | baffone85
<ubot-it> baffone85: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<baffone85> http://paste.ubuntu.com/943670/
<glpiana> baffone85, sei su gnome?
<baffone85> mmm credo di sì
<glpiana> baffone85, clicca sull'icona del volume, sulla barra, a apri le impostazioni audio
<baffone85> fatto
<glpiana> baffone85, piazzati nella scheda "uscita" e prendi una schermata
<glpiana> !image | baffone85
<ubot-it> baffone85: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<baffone85> http://imagebin.org/209461
<cristian_c> glpiana, funziona, e anche facilmente
<cristian_c> incredibile :O
<glpiana> cristian_c, bene :)
<glpiana> baffone85, clicca sulla scheda "hardware" e prendi una schermata
<cristian_c> glpiana, se non ci fossi tu, dovrebbero inventarti, grazie :)
<glpiana> lol
<baffone85> http://imagebin.org/209462
<glpiana> baffone85, allora, ha smesos di suonare o nonha mai emesso suono?
<glpiana> *smesso
<baffone85> fino all'altro giorno il microfono funzionava benissimo
<baffone85> l'audio funziona bene, il problema è il microfono interno del pc
<glpiana> baffone85> ciao glpiana ho aperto alsamixer e tutti i volumi credo siano abilitati e al massimo ma non funziona <---
<glpiana> allora per cortesia speigati meglio la prossima volta
<glpiana> da come hai scritto pare che l'audio non funzioni in genere
<glpiana> non hai parlato di microfono se non ora
<baffone85> l'ho scritto nella prima richiesta di aiuto, scusami credevo l'avessi letta
<glpiana> baffone85, scusa tu allora, non l'ho letta perchè sono entrato dopo :D
<glpiana> baffone85, con cosa hai provato il microfono?
<baffone85> ho provato con skype e con un altro software di registrazione, ma non si sente niente
<baffone85> però se collego un microfono all'ingresso mic del pc, funziona
<glpiana> baffone85, fammi la schermata degli ingressi
<baffone85> credo di averla mandata prima
<baffone85> non scusa mando subito
<baffone85> http://imagebin.org/209463
<glpiana> baffone85, ne vede solo uno, e se dici che inserendo il microfono funziona, è quello
<glpiana> baffone85, hai fatto modifiche ad alsa-base.conf?
<baffone85> no
<glpiana> baffone85, dall'altro giorno in cui funzionava ad oggi che cosa hai fatto? aggironamenti? installazioni? altro?
<baffone85> ho toccato un po' queste impostazioni da preferenze audio ma niente di più
<baffone85> aumentato e abbassato i volumi, roba di questo tipo
<glpiana> baffone85, riapri alsamixer, premi tab per passare a cattura e prendi una schermata
<baffone85> http://imagebin.org/209464
<glpiana> baffone85, niente. torna nelle impostazioni audio, nella scheda "hardware" e clicca sul menu dove leggi analog stereo duplex. vedi se modificando quella voce ottieni qualche risultato
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<baffone85> qui ho 6 opzioni, ho provato a selezionare tutte ma con le altre non mi funziona più l'audio
<glpiana> baffone85, oki, allora nulla. non so come aiutarti
<baffone85> ok grazie e scusami se ti ho disturbato
<baffone85> se provassi a reinstallare i driver?
<glpiana> no, lascia stare, non ha senso. dovresti risalire a cosa ha fatto sì che la situazione cambiasse da due giorni fa.
<glpiana> baffone85, una cosa eprò. ho visto che hai skype aperto. prova a chiuderlo e vedi se cambia qualcosa nelle impostazioni
<baffone85> niente tutto come prima
<Matt_91> buongiorno a tutti :) piccolo, ma grande problema :) in pratica ho una stampante del menga, che ogni tanto mentre stampa un documento si inchioda, e poi riprende a stamapre il documento da capo. Volevo sapere se era possibile inviare le singole pagine di un documento ognuna come lavoro di stampa singolo
<Matt_91> così se riprende a stamare da capo stampa solo una pagina due volte :)
<cristian_c> Matt_91, cioè vuoi 'schedulare' più lavori di stampa in una volta?
<cristian_c> cioè tipo gli dici: fammi la stampa1, la stampa2, la stampa3, ..., la stampan
<Matt_91> cristian_c: si, in pratica, anche con uno script da terminale che io metta il pdf da stamapre ed invii ogni singola pagina come un processo di stampa
<cristian_c> Matt_91, su quale de sei?
<Matt_91> cristian_c: se è un documento di 500 pagine crei 500 processi di stampa, uno per pagina
<cristian_c> li metti in coda
<cristian_c> nella coda di stampa
<four-miles> buon giorno a tutti
<Matt_91> [09:56] <cristian_c> Matt_91, su quale de sei?     what? :)
<cristian_c> !desktop
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'desktop'
<cristian_c> !ambiente
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'ambiente'
<cristian_c> lol
<Matt_91> cristian_c: aaa su kde
<cristian_c> uhm
<Matt_91> cristian_c: DE xD
<Matt_91> cristian_c: ma ho anche il portatile con unity e gnomeshell
<four-miles> ho un prblema con matlab, ieri ho installato la 2011a seguendo la guida inglese sul sito di ubuntu, quando vado ad avviarlo mi dà errore, sia se avviato con lancatore che da menu
<Matt_91> four-miles: e che errore?
<cristian_c> Matt_91, sto guardando
<four-miles> errore di avvio, impossibiel avviare matlab%20R2011a.desktop
<Matt_91> cristian_c: fanno driver del ca... quelli della epson
<four-miles> failed to execute child process
<Matt_91> four-miles: mi passi il link che hai seguito?
<glpiana> four-miles, in questo canale non c'è supporto per software sterno ai repository
<four-miles> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MATLAB
<cristian_c> Matt_91, ho trovato il mega-manuale di kdeprint
<glpiana> four-miles, Matt_91 , proseguite in privato o su #ubuntu-it-chat
<Matt_91> four-miles: a parte che esiste anche la guida in italiano, comunque... da terminale dai: /usr/local/bin/matlab e postami il risultato su pastebin nel canale -chat copme dice glpiana :)
<four-miles> ok
<glpiana> Matt_91, hai letto cosa ho scritto?
<glpiana> ah scusa, non ho letto io :D
<glpiana> ahahahah
<cristian_c> kprinter
<cristian_c> /usr/share/doc/packages/cups/sam.pdf
<Matt_91> glpiana: .... ai ai ai :p
<cristian_c> Matt_91, prova
<Matt_91> cristian_c: non ho capito :) quel percorso è il percorso del manuale?
<cristian_c> Matt_91, digita tutto il comando, compreso kprinter
<Matt_91> cristian_c: perchè quella cartella non esiste
<cristian_c> lol
<Matt_91> cristian_c: soca lol :)
<Matt_91> *cosa
<cristian_c> :O
<cristian_c> prova a lanciare man kprinte
<cristian_c> *man kprinter
<Matt_91> cristian_c: Non c'è il manuale per kprinter
<cristian_c> possibly select one or more files to print,
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> kprinter funziona da riga di comando?
<Matt_91> cristian_c: kprinter: comando non trovato , direi di no :)
<Matt_91> cristian_c: quando mando in stampa mi dice che si chiama Programmino di stampa xD
<cristian_c> evidentemente sono cambiate alcune cose
<cristian_c> sei sulla 11.10?
<Matt_91> si cristian_c
<cristian_c> Matt_91, versione di kde?
<Matt_91> cristian_c: in teoria 4.7
<Matt_91> cristian_c: in pratica 4.8.1 xD
<Matt_91> mi sa che mi studierò per bene sh e mi creerò uno script io, tanto per cambiare :D
<cristian_c> Matt_91, prova con man system-config-printer-kde
<Matt_91> cristian_c: Non c'è il manuale per system-config-printer-kde
<cristian_c> eh, ma allora... XD
<Matt_91> cristian_c: ma non usa cups per gestire le stampe?
<Matt_91> cristian_c: o non centra nulla cups? :D
<cristian_c> Matt_91, chiaramente gli strumenti del de si appoggeranno al server cups o ad altri
<Matt_91> cristian_c: la prima ed ultima epson in casa mia :D
<cristian_c> Matt_91, io mi trovo molto bene con epson, non posso dire lo stesso di hp
<cristian_c> fine OT
<cristian_c> man system-config-printer funziona?, Matt_91
<Matt_91> cristian_c: no
<cristian_c> mmmhhh
<cristian_c> Matt_91, a questo punto: man system-config-printer-applet
<Matt_91> cristian_c: nemmeno
<Matt_91> cristian_c: essendo che sto stampando, non posso vedere il processo attivo?
<Matt_91> vediamo
<cristian_c> Matt_91, e se provi a lanciare system-config-printer-applet da terminale?
<Matt_91> cristian_c: non è installato
<cristian_c> oddio
<Matt_91> cristian_c: forse si chiama printer-applet
<Matt_91> cristian_c: se apro il man dice: Non c'è il manuale per printer-applet Si veda "man 7 undocumented" per l'aiuto quando le pagine di manuali non sono presenti.
<cristian_c> Matt_91, man system-config-printer-applet-kde
<Matt_91> cristian_c: Non c'è il manuale per system-config-printer-applet-kde
<glpiana> lol
<glpiana> andrete avanti con tutti i pacchetti di kde? :D
<Matt_91> glpiana: ti diverti? :D
<cristian_c> Matt_91, come prima, system-config-printer-applet-kde da terminale?
<Matt_91> cristian_c: comando non trovato
<Matt_91> cristian_c: dai che è lostesso, stampo di 5 in 5 in tanto e poi mi farò lo script, che ti faccio perdere tempo ;)
<cristian_c> beh, ma per fare lo script ci vogliono dei comandi adatti, no? :D
<cristian_c> comunque strano
<Matt_91> cristian_c: ovviamente :D
<glpiana> Matt_91, mi pare siate voi a divertirvi a cercare pagine di man inesistenti :D
<Matt_91> cristian_c: mi sono fatto anche lo script che mi mantine loggato al hotspot, spero di riuscire a fare anche questo :p
<Matt_91> glpiana: è ricerca questa, utile a far chescere ubuntu :D
<cristian_c> glpiana, eppure i man li ho trovati in rete
<cristian_c> glpiana, non si capisce bene cosa utilizza kde 4.8
<Matt_91> cristian_c: no è quella che fa da fax scanne e stampante? mi sa che è quella che vendono a 40 al negozio sotto casa!
<cristian_c> hai scambiato i chan
<Matt_91> cristian_c: a si, scusate :D però che casino con sti chan xD
<cristian_c> lol
<glpiana> cristian_c, con Matt_91 stai parlando di una versione esterna ai repo
<glpiana> proseguite su #ubuntu-it-chat per cortesia
<cristian_c> glpiana, è vero
<cristian_c> dovrebbe utilizzare la 4.7
<Matt_91> glpiana: colpa di peace allora :D
<Matt_91> glpiana: vabbè dai almeno abbiamo tenuto vivo il canale se non non c'era nessuno :p
<cristian_c> lol
<glpiana> dai, basta
<blabla> buongiorno,chi mi può dare una mano nell'installazione di ubuntu che mi crea problemi e non so perchè?
<glpiana> blabla, spiega che problemi incontri e chi sa aiutarti lo farà
<blabla> 4.092390 chiusa parentesi quadra :) IO APIC resource could be not be allocated
<blabla> dopo aver chiesto l'installazione
<blabla> mi si ferma qui
<glpiana> blabla, che versione stai installando?
<blabla> 11.04
<blabla> su xp
<blabla> non dentro xp
<blabla> voglio togliere xp
<glpiana> blabla, quindi avvii il pc con dentro il cd?
<blabla> si
<glpiana> blabla, perchè hai scelto la 11.04? non durerà ancora che pochi mesi
<blabla> chi dice 2 giorni
<blabla> vabbè.comunque
<Siphion> pare esca il 26 Aprile la 12.04 :S
<blabla> perchè per adesso ho il cd di questa versione e perchè non mi sembra male
<glpiana> blabla, ok, versione 32 o 64 bit?
<blabla> adesso non mettermi altr idee :)
<blabla> 64 mi pare
<glpiana> fai così, avvia il cd e quando vedi in basso l'icona dell'omino e della tastiera, premi un tasto qualunque, scegli la lingua e fai partire la voce "prova ubuntu senza installare". vedi se la carica
<blabla> to run a command as administrator (user "root"),use "sudo<command>".See "man_sudo root" for details
<blabla> arriva a questa console
<blabla> e da mezz'ora che aspetto
<blabla> ah dici di provarlaprima?
<blabla> ok ci provo
<glpiana> blabla, prova, poi vediamo
<blabla> specifico,portatile acer aspire 2004
<blabla> http://ilpico.it/wordpress/wp-content/uploads/2011/07/ubuntu-10-10-01b.jpg
<blabla> cosi
<blabla> uguale a prima  :( stessa paginache finisce con la console...
<blabla> aspettiamo un pò,dice comunque loading,please wait
<blabla> niente.il disco è fermo
<blabla> non la carica
<blabla> che mi dite del pclos?
<blabla> anzi,che mi dici glpiana?
<glpiana> blabla, all'avvio, dopo aver premuto un tasto e scelta la lingua premi f6 e scegli l'opzione acpi=off e riprova
<blabla> me loseleziona ma non parte
<glpiana> dopo averlo selezionato premi esc e poi invio
<blabla> selezionato e dopo provo la versione o lo installo e basta?
<glpiana> provi la versione
<blabla> ok
<glpiana> blabla, comuqnue se anche dovesse partire, l'opzione acpi=off non è granchè da usare. sarebbe meglio trovare una versione che parte subito, al massimo con nomodeset
<blabla> non so cosa siama mi fido :)
<blabla> perdona le parole attaccate,ho la barra difettosa
<blabla> sta caricando...vediamo
<blabla> checking battery state...|dev|sda:setting advanced power nanagement level to oxfe (254)
<blabla> ho sbagliato i simboli sono \ \
<blabla> management
<blabla> glpiana,è ferma qui
<glpiana> blabla, sto cd l'hai mai usato altrove?
<blabla> certo
<glpiana> ovvio
<glpiana> -.-
<blabla> dici che è il cd?
<glpiana> vabbè, quella non si avvia su sto pc, prova la 11.10 o aspetta la 12.04
<glpiana> blabla, s edici che l'hai già usato lo escludo
<glpiana> blabla, t el'ho chiesto apposta
<blabla> uff
<cristian_c> blabla, hai controllato l'md5?
<blabla> :( cos'è?la memoria su disco fisso?
<glpiana> !md5 | blabla
<ubot-it> blabla: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<blabla> sentite,se mi connetto con quel pc e  vi do l'indirizzo ip qualcuno viene e me lo sistema :D ?
<blabla> come faccio a controllare l' md5 con windows?
<glpiana> blabla, basta leggere quella pagina
<sauro> buongiorno a tutti. devo collegare da un notebook con Oneric, una stampante collegata in rete attraverso un usb print server modello Digicom 8E4444. sapete dove posso trovare i driver (meglio se open source) e se la configurazione richiede settaggi particolari? Grazie
<filo1234> sauro: i driver ti servono per la stampante al massimo non per il printserver
<sauro> filo1234, i driver per la stampante li ho già installati. non riesco a vedere la stampante nella rete.
<filo1234> sauro: che ip ha il printeserver?
<sauro> filo1234, come lo identifico l'ip del prinserver?
<filo1234> sauro: eh scusa ma non l'hai configurato? leggi il manuale
<sauro> filo1234, no, non l'ho configurato perchè è già installato ed utilizzato da postazioni windows. questa è la prima installazione linux. mi leggo il manuale e vedo di capirci meglio. eventualmete richiedo assistenza dopo. grazie per l'indicazione.
<filo1234> sauro: da windows dovresti vedere l'ip allora
<sauro> filo1234, ok, e dopo acvere individuato l'ip come configuro la stampante?
<filo1234> sauro: dalla configurazione stampanti puoi cercare la stampante tramite ip
<sauro> filo1234, ok, riprovo il tutto. grazie.
<filo1234> sauro: l'url dovrebbe essere ipp://ip_printeserver/nomecoda
<filo1234> sauro: o solo ipp://ip_printeserver/
<filo1234> dipende
<Kimitsu> C'è nessuno ?
<filo1234> !nessuno | Kimitsu
<ubot-it> Kimitsu: se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<Kimitsu> ok.. sono alle prese con un mezzo disastro, su questo pc sono installati sia windows xp che xubuntu 11.10, è stata cancellata una partizione da 1 gb che doveva essere il risultato di una precedente installazione di ubuntu, e ora all'avvio non ho più la selezione del sistema operativo... e niubbo come sono teo di non sapere dove mettere le mani ( capelli a parte -__-)
<glpiana> !grub | Kimitsu segui il ripristino
<ubot-it> Kimitsu segui il ripristino: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<glpiana> Kimitsu, però...
<glpiana> Kimitsu, non è che avevi messo xubuntu SOTTO windows?
<Kimitsu> no, erano affiancati
<glpiana> Kimitsu, oki, segui il ripristino (anche se sta storia della partizione da un giga non mi convince)
<Kimitsu> io avevo pensato si trattasse di qualcosa che aveva a che fare con la modalità di ripristino, quando ho installato xubuntu al primo giro è comparsa una di queste partizioni, quando l'ho reinstallato ne è spuntata una seconda O_O ( si... come un pollo ho provato a eliminarla...sorvoliamo -__-')
<glpiana> Kimitsu, ora sei da live?
<Kimitsu> esatto
<glpiana> Kimitsu, apri un terminale e scrivi: sudo fdisk -l
<glpiana> !paste | Kimitsu
<ubot-it> Kimitsu: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Kimitsu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/943953/
<Kimitsu> se non ricordo male xubuntu dovrebbe essere in sdb3, partizione del secondo disco rigido
<Kimitsu> solo che qui non risulta proprio sdb.. O_O
<glpiana> esatto
<glpiana> Kimitsu, sudo lshw -c disk
<Kimitsu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/943962/
<glpiana> Kimitsu, il disco c'è ma fdisk non lo vede. hai cancellato tutto
<Kimitsu> O_Où
<Kimitsu> ok...allora come mai se provo a ripetere la procedura di installazione da live cd non ho più l'opzione "installa a fianco di windows " ?
<Kimitsu> ma soprattutto perchè non parte neanche quella sola di windows ?
<TaLaDo> Kimitsu, prova a ripristinare mbr
<Kimitsu> mbr ?
<Kimitsu> sarebbe ?
<TaLaDo> !mbr
<ubot-it> Per  ripristinare MBR: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RipristinoMbrWindows
<Kimitsu> provvedo
<mario_> Salve
<Kimitsu> ok dovrei aver completato la procedura... riavvio
<mario_> Sapete indicarmi un programma per ubuntu in grado si inserire dei commenti in una immagine ?
<Carlin0> mario_, intendi delle scritte sull'immagine ?
<mario_> Carlin0 no, dei commenti sulla immagine.... Tipo se creo una immagine con gimp nei commenti ci sarà edit by gimp....
<filo1234> mario_: puoi farlo eventualmente dopo da shell usando mogrify -comment
<mario_> Grazie filo1234 ora provo
<filo1234> è utile nel caso debba aggiungere lo stesso commento a una serie di foto in una volta sola
<mario_> filo1234 la sintassi dovrebbe essere questa: mogrify immagine.jpg -comment commento   ?
<filo1234> no mogrify -comment "mia foto" immagine.jpg
<mario_> filo1234 grazie
<filo1234> puoi anche vedere al volo se i commenti sono inseriti  identify -verbose immagine.jpg | grep comment
<mario_> te lo stavo per chiedere ... grazie ancora
<filo1234> eh ma io sono troppo avanti ;D
<alessio> enzotib, we come va?? potresti darmi una mano per l'ennesima volta?? quando accendo il pc mi si avvia con la luminosità al minimo e la devo per forza aumentare con il tastino...non ci sarebbe un metodo per far si che si avvii con la luminosità al massimo (non ho toccato niente nelle impostazioni del risparmio energetico) grazie :D
<enzotib> ciao alessio
<enzotib> alessio, fammi indagare
<alessio> enzotib, ok grazie 1000 come sempre disponibilissimo :D
<enzotib> alessio, che pc è?
<alessio> hp dv63141sl
<alessio> enzotib, sto leggendo questo post ma voglio essere sicuro prima di far danni     sudo nautilus
<alessio> enzotib, http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=179073
<enzotib> alessio, ls -l /sys/class/backlight/*/brightness
<alessio> ti posto l'output??
<enzotib> su pastebin, se sono più di tre righe
<enzotib> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<alessio> enzotib, http://paste.ubuntu.com/944048/
<enzotib> alessio, cat /sys/class/backlight/*/brightness
<alessio> 10 10
<enzotib> alessio, ora è al massimo?
<alessio> si
<alessio> enzotib, però volevo che si accendesse con la luminosità al massimo
<enzotib> alessio, proviamo a vedere se cambia con echo 5 | sudo tee /sys/class/backlight/acpi_video0/brightness
<alessio> è diminuita
<enzotib> alessio, allora proviamo così: gksu gedit /etc/rc.local
<alessio> enzotib, ok ora??
<enzotib> alessio, prima dell'exit 0 finale, scrivi questo: echo 10 >/sys/class/backlight/acpi_video0/brightness
<Ange11> --HELP!!qlc sà dirmi come rilolvere il mio problema(quando ascolto un mp3 o guardo film , inserendo le cuffie l'audio si sente sia su cuffie che altoparlanti) ps non smanetto con i pc in genere..
<alessio> enzotib, lo scrivo tra le virgolette??
<enzotib> alessio, non serve
<alessio> enzotib, Make sure that the script will "exit 0"
<enzotib> alessio, probabilmente non è un metodo proprio ortodosso, ma pare che gnome3 abbia qualche problema
<alessio> enzotib, la metto prima delle virgolette quella frase??
<enzotib> un momento che attacco la corrente al mio pc
<alessio> enzotib, ok
<nannes> Ange11: mmmmh e dove le inserisci le cuffie?
<Ange11> nell'unico ingresso per le cuffie, affianco c'è ingresso mic...
<enzotib> ok
<enzotib> alessio, intendevo come penultima riga, prima dell'ultima che recita "exit 0"
<nannes> Ange11: ma allora come fai a inserirli insieme? di solito in quelle integrate ce n'è uno solo d'uscita
<alessio> enzotib, mmhmhm non ho ben capito potresti modificarmelo tu e postarmelo su pastebi?? http://paste.ubuntu.com/944051/
<alessio> *pastebin
<Ange11> si un uscita per il mic e una per le cuffie...
<enzotib> alessio, ok, vedo che è già stato modificato quel file
<nannes> Ange11: apri il terminale e esegui questo comando ----> lspci | grep -i audio
<Ange11> ok
<enzotib> alessio, http://paste.ubuntu.com/944057/
<alessio> ok fatto
<alessio> enzotib, ora??
<enzotib> alessio, prova a riavviare e vedi se imposta al massimo
<alessio> enzotib, ok proviamo :D
<Ange11> viene fuori.... ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA)
<alessio> enzotib, niente =(
<Ange11> viene fuori.... ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA)
<enzotib> alessio, forse c'è qualcosa che interviene dopo e lo riabbassa
<alessio> enzotib, eh si infatti all'avvio quando c'è la schermata del bios è al massimo, poi però arrivato al grub si abbassa
<enzotib> no no
<enzotib> quel comando che abbiamo messo, viene eseguito dopo grub
<alessio> enzotib, ah ok capito
<alessio> enzotib, rimane solo da capire cosa la fa abbassare
<enzotib> alessio, ora hai rimesso al massimo?
<alessio> enzotib, si si manualmente però
<enzotib> alessio, e tiene?
<kimitsu> rieccomi, problema risolto, reinstallato xubuntu e sistemato il GRUB...grazie 1000 per l'aiuto !
<alessio> enzotib, si ma se riavvio naturalmente ritorna al minimo
<enzotib> alessio, riapri quel file, ad aggiungi un'altra riga
<alessio> enzotib, ok che file era??
<enzotib> alessio, gksu gedit /etc/rc.local
<alessio> enzotib, ok cosa aggiungo??
<enzotib> alessio, tra le due ultime righe inserisci questo: sleep 20
<nannes> !pastebin | Ange11 scrivi quest'altro comando: lsmod e incolla tutto nel pastebin --------->
<ubot-it> Ange11 scrivi quest'altro comando: lsmod e incolla tutto nel pastebin --------->: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<alessio> enzotib, ok riavvio??
<enzotib> alessio, dopo che riavvi, aspetta almeno 20 secondi prima di ri-aumentare a mano
<alessio> enzotib, ok
<enzotib> alessio, per vedere se va, e se va diminuito il tempo
<alessio> enzotib, niente =(
<enzotib> alessio, hai aspettato un po'?
<alessio> enzotib, si sono ancora qui che aspetto :D
<alessio> enzotib, ma niente =(
<enzotib> alessio, ok, a questo punto cancella quelle due righe e proviamo un'altra cosa
<Ange11> postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina , cioè ? il resto l'ho fatto...
<alessio> enzotib, ok ricordi il nome del file?? :D
<enzotib> alessio, gksu gedit /etc/rc.local
<enzotib> alessio, salvale le righe
<alessio> enzotib, ok cancellate
<nannes> Ange11: lo vedi l'indirizzo in alto, dove sta scritto paste.ubuntu.com/numerostrano ?
<enzotib> alessio, ora salva il file ma non chiudere l'editor
<nannes> Devi prenderlo tutto, copiarlo e incollarlo qui!
<alessio> enzotib, ok
<enzotib> alessio, dall'editor apri: /usr/local/bin/bright
<enzotib> alessio, lo creiamo noi adesso sto file
<Ange11> si , copio e incollo qui??
<nannes> si Ange11
<Ange11> http://paste.ubuntu.com/944068/
<Ange11> ecco...
<alessio> enzotib, era crashato gnome dimmi tutto
<enzotib> alessio, hai ancora l'editor aperto come root?
<alessio> enzotib, no aspè mo lo riapro
<alessio> enzotib, ok
<enzotib> alessio, sempre con gksu
<alessio> enzotib, si si gia aperto
<enzotib> alessio, apri il nuovo file /usr/local/bin/bright
<alessio> enzotib, ok ora??
<nannes> Ange11: mmm sembra tutto apposto, i moduli che servono ce li hai già attivi!
<enzotib> alessio, prima riga: #!/bin/sh
<alessio> enzotib, ok
<nannes> Ange11: Le cuffie e gli altoparlanti li attacchi nei connettori colorati dietro il computer..... Dimmi, le cuffie in quale colore le metti? e gli altoparlanti, in quale colore?
<enzotib> alessio, seconda riga: echo 10 >/sys/class/backlight/acpi_video0/brightness
<alessio> enzotib, ok
<enzotib> alessio, salva e chiudi
<alessio> enzotib, ok ora??
<enzotib> alessio, abbassa la luminosità a mano
<enzotib> alessio, no, scusa, non ancora
<alessio> enzotib, ok dopo?
<alessio> enzotib, ah ok
<Ange11> forse mi sono spiegato male, intendo gli altoparlanti del pc stesso, gli auricolari li inserisco nell'ingresso con il simbolo delle cuffie... ma non dietro il pc..
<enzotib> alessio, apri un terminale
<alessio> enzotib, ok
<Ange11> pc portatile..
<nannes> ahhhhhh! Ange11 allora credo proprio che il problema sia delle casse! ;)
<enzotib> alessio, poi: ls -l /usr/local/bin/bright  (per controllare che c'è)
<nannes> linux non c'entra niente Ange11
<Ange11> scusa l'ignoranza terminologica ahahah
<alessio> enzotib, -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 63 2012-04-24 15:44 /usr/local/bin/bright
<enzotib> alessio, sudo chmod +x /usr/local/bin/bright
<alessio> enzotib, ok
<Ange11> qundi cm posso ascoltare le cuffie senza che si sentano pure le casse??
<enzotib> alessio, ora abbassa la luminosità
<enzotib> alessio, e poi sudo /usr/local/bin/bright (dovrebbe rialzarla)
<nannes> Ange11: l'unico modo sarà staccare le casse, e attaccare SOLO le cuffie! Direttamente al portatile!
<alessio> enzotib, ok funziona
<nannes> Nello stesso conneccotre dove prima mettevi gli altoparlanti
<enzotib> alessio, ora bisogna automatizzarlo
<nannes> *connettore*
<alessio> enzotib, ok ovvero??
<Ange11> come?
<enzotib> alessio, apri l'editor (NON da root)
<alessio> ok
<alessio> enzotib, ora??
<nannes> Ange11: in che senso come?!?!?! stacchi e attacchi!!! :D
<enzotib> alessio, torna un attimo al terminale e scrivi ls -ld ~/.config/autostart
<alessio> enzotib, drwx------ 2 alessio alessio 4096 2012-04-22 16:47 /home/alessio/.config/autostart
<enzotib> alessio, ok, ora nell'editor che ha aperto un file nuovo, scrivi questo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/944090/
<Ange11> al mio pc sono attaccate sl le cuffie ma si sentono sia le cuffie che gli altoparlanti interni del pc non sò come spiegare... :/
<alessio> enzotib, ok ora??
<enzotib> alessio, salvalo in ~/.config/autostart/bright.dekstop
<enzotib> scusa, desktop, ho invertito le lettere
<nannes> lol capitoo!! Ange11 capit
<nannes> allora devi fare così Ange11
<alessio> enzotib, O.o in che senso hai invertito le lettere??
<nannes> che versione hai di ubuntu
<nannes> Ange11:  ^^
<enzotib> alessio, ho scritto .dekstop invece di .desktop
<Ange11> :) ascolto
<alessio> enzotib, ok =)
<nannes> Ange11: quale versione hai di ubuntu?
<Ange11> ubuntu11.10 ho fatto eliminare wind7, azzardo?? :)
<enzotib> alessio, ora viene la parte più pericolosa, per poterlo eseguire senza richiesta di password, bisogna modificare il file /etc/sudoers
<alessio> enzotib, ok
<enzotib> alessio, nel terminale scrivi sudo -s
<alessio> enzotib, ok
<enzotib> alessio, ora in quel terminale sei root, quindi non fare niente che non ti dico
<alessio> enzotib, vai tra :D
<nannes> Ange11: assolutamente no, hai fatto bene!
<alessio> enzotib, comunque alcune volte per non dover scrivere ad ogni comando sudo vado direttamente di sudo su :D
<enzotib> alessio, cp /etc/sudoers{,.bak}
<alessio> enzotib, è pericoloso ugualmente?? quando do sudo su tanto do solo apt-get update, upgrade, autoremove...
<enzotib> alessio, facciamo per sicurezza una copia di backup
<Ange11> ok!!
<alessio> enzotib, ok poi??
<nannes> Ange11: In alto a destra, vicino all'orologio, c'è l'icona di un altoparlante. Clicca, poi premi "Preferenze audio"
<enzotib> alessio, ora in un altro terminale normale: gksu gedit /etc/sudoers
<alessio> enzotib, ok andiamo avanti
<enzotib> alessio, aggiungi un cosa la seguente riga: 	alessio ALL = NOPASSWD: /usr/local/bin/bright
<Ange11> le opzioni sono escludi audio e impostazioni audio...
<enzotib> in coda*
<nannes> Ange11: impostazioni audio
<enzotib> alessio, intendevo: aggiungi in coda
<alessio> enzotib, senza #??
<enzotib> alessio, supponendo che il tuo username è alessio
<Ange11> ok
<enzotib> alessio, senza #
<alessio> enzotib, si si è alessio però maiuscolo
<nannes> Ange11: vai su uscita
<alessio> enzotib, no aspetta...non mi ricordo se è maiuscolo o minuscolo :D
<Ange11> fatto
<alessio> enzotib, lo so che può sembrare una cavolata ma mi confondo con il nome del pc e l'username
<nannes> !screen | Ange11
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'screen'
<alessio> enzotib, quello in alto a destra dovrebbe essere l'username no??
<enzotib> alessio, è minuscolo, l'ho visto in un pastebin
<enzotib> alessio, sennò scrivi echo $USER in un terminale
<alessio> enzotib, così?? http://paste.ubuntu.com/944095/
<nannes> !image | Ange11, clicca il pulsante "STAMP" sulla tastiera, salva l'immagine sul desktop, e poi:
<ubot-it> Ange11, clicca il pulsante "STAMP" sulla tastiera, salva l'immagine sul desktop, e poi:: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<enzotib> alessio, ok
<enzotib> alessio, salva e chiudi
<alessio> enzotib, ok
<nannes> Ange11: in modo che nell'immagine si veda la finestra uscita, cosi vedo una cosa
<enzotib> alessio, ora vai nel terminale normale (non root)
<alessio> enzotib, ok...
<enzotib> alessio, scrivi sudo -l
<enzotib> uhm
<enzotib> sorry
<enzotib> alessio, scrivi sudo -k
<FloodBotIt1> enzotib: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<alessio> enzotib, ok poi...
<enzotib> alessio, sudo /usr/local/bin/bright
<enzotib> alessio, ti ha chiesto la password?
<Ange11> ok
<alessio> enzotib, mhmhm no
<enzotib> alessio, ok, prova ad abbassare la luminosità e poi riavvia la sessione, che nel momento in cui ti logghi dovrebbe riaumentarla
<alessio> enzotib, ok provo
<alessio> enzotib, niente rimane al minimo
<alessio> enzotib, ho abbassato la luminosità, ho terminato la sessione e ho riloggato ma niente =)
<enzotib> alessio, abbassa la luminosità
<alessio> enzotib, se l'abbasso c'è il computerino che fa vedere che la sto abbassando ma è gia al minimo
<enzotib> alessio, e poi fai a mano sudo /usr/local/bin/bright
<alessio> enzotib, ok ora è al massimo
<Ange11> http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add
<enzotib> alessio, gedit ~/.config/autostart/bright.desktop
<enzotib> (non da root)
<alessio> enzotib, è vuoto
<Ange11> così??? lentezza assoluta... devo installare ubuntu nel mio cervello :)
<enzotib> alessio, ma no nti avevo dato un pastebin da mettere in quel file?
<enzotib> alessio, forse non lo avevi salvato?
<alessio> enzotib, mhmhm no mi ricordo di averlo salvato O.o
<alessio> enzotib, erano 5 righe
<enzotib> alessio, ls -l ~/.config/autostart
<alessio> enzotib, -rw-rw-r-- 1 alessio alessio  103 2012-04-24 15:53 bright.dekstop
<alessio> -rw-rw-r-- 1 alessio alessio 2737 2012-04-22 16:47 cairo-dock.desktop
<alessio> -rw-rw-r-- 1 alessio alessio  276 2012-04-19 23:59 caribou-autostart.desktop
<enzotib> alessio, hai messo dekstop invece di desktop, e meno male che te lo avevo detto :)
<alessio> enzotib, ahahah quindi ora??
<enzotib> alessio, rinominalo
<alessio> enzotib, ok
<pi_anto> Salve a tutti
<alessio> enzotib, :D
<enzotib> alessio, rifacciamo la prova: 1) abbassa la luminosità 2) rilogga
<pi_anto> in fase di installazione ho sbagliato la mappatura della tastiera, come la modifico indipendentemente dall'ambiente?
<alessio> enzotib, ok proviamo
<nannes> Ange11: no, dovresti prima caricarla :) torna in quella pagina e 1)scrivi un nickname        2)clicca su "Browse" e cerca l'immagine che hai salvato prima          3) abilita la casella "agree to imagebin's terms.....ecc"          4) premi il pulsante "submit"
<enzotib> pi_anto, sudo dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration, segui le istruzioni a video
<alessio> enzotib, ahahah funziona grazie!!!!!!! :D ma ora è al massimo gia dal grub??
<Ange11> ok
<enzotib> alessio, no, quando ti loggi, cioè dopo che hai inserito la password
<alessio> enzotib, ah ok non si può proprio fare dal grub??
<enzotib> alessio, segnati queste cose che abbiamo fatto, dovessi mai avere problemi a riguardo
<enzotib> alessio, io non so
<pi_anto> enzotib, grazie!
<Ange11> ecco:   http://imagebin.org/209511
<alessio> enzotib, no vabbè va bene anche così anche seeee...vorrei riuscire a fare dal grub grazie :D
<enzotib> prego
<alessio> raga qualcuno può aiutarmi a trovare lo stickers dell'ati 5650 come quello della 3 foto?? su ebay non riesco proprio a trovarlo =( http://morrisoft.wordpress.com/
<Ange11> sarebbe bello un call center per assistenza linux, esiste??
<nannes> Ange11: non so che dirti, sembra tutto apposto
<filo1234> Ange11: se paghi canonical si
<nannes> lol
<Ange11> ok ci ho provato grz cmq per la pazienza!! :)
<nannes> Ange11: prova a darmi il modello di portatile (guarda la targhetta sotto) cosi faccio un ultimo tentativo di ricerca
<Ange11> ASUS K50AF...
<alessio> enzotib, ho letto questo post potrebbe funzionare anche con ubuntu?? http://forum.fedoraonline.it/viewtopic.php?id=10995
<Ange11> nel senso che esiste un call cent a pagamento o donazione a canon.  ??
<alessio> enzotib, oppure questa guida ancora più semplice http://italialinux.altervista.org/blog/2011/04/archlinux-kernel-2-6-38-e-luminosita-dello-schermo/ potrebbe funzionare??
<Ange11> ASUS K50AF..
<nannes> Ange11: ecco un sacco di persone che hanno avuto il tuo problema, alcuni con il tuo stesso portatile ----> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1751483.html
<nannes> Ange11: e hanno provato diversi "aggiustamenti"
<nannes> Ange11: però a mio parere, fai prima ad aspettare al 29 aprile, quando esce la prossima versione di ubuntu, e installarti quella!
<Ange11> ok mi dò da fare grz!!! gentilissimo
<nannes> Dato che sarà migliore, più aggiornata e in più è LTS (Long Time Support = Supporto a lungo termine, 2 anni)
<alessio> enzotib, ho letto anche questa guida che dice che la luminosità dipende anche dal bios http://www.voria.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=29
<alessio> enzotib, io provo a vedere che succede con i suggerimenti dell'ultimo link che ti ho inviato
<alessio_> enzotib, hai letto le guide dei link che ti ho mandato?? mi potresti dare una mano veloce veloce??
<paglias> ciao ragazzi ho un problema ad accedere al forum
<filo1234> paglias: scrivi un'email agli amministratori noi non ce ne occupiamo
<alessio_> paglias, il forum è in manutenzione
<paglias> mi potete dare l'email che non l'ho trovata? grazie mille
<alessio_> paglias, no scherzo non è in manutenzione ahaha :D
<alessio_> raga mi serve una mano
<filo1234> paglias: clicca sul bottone contatti
<filo1234> http://www.ubuntu-it.org/contatti
<alessio_> non riesco ad impostare la luminosità al massimo all'avvio del pc...mi servirebbe trovare il file di configurazione del grub, ma avendo grub 2 non riesco a trovarlo
<paglias> avev già visto quella pagina però tra i vari gruppi manca il gruppo forum
<filo1234> alessio_: non puoi fare nulla nel grub per questo, se non hai impostazioni per farlo nel bios non puoi fare nulla
<filo1234> paglias: /join #ubuntu-it-forum
<alessio_> filo234, ho letto che la luminosità dipende da una semplice riga nel file di configurazione del grub del kernel
<paglias> grazie mille!
<filo1234> alessio_: che io sappia non esiste nessun tipo di impostazione sul grub per la luminosità dello schermo
<alessio_> filo1234, http://forum.fedoraonline.it/viewtopic.php?id=10995
<filo1234> il file di grub è /etc/default/grub
<alessio_> filo1234, si si lo so l'avevo gia trovato, ma mi serve un parere da una persona che ne capisce, che mi possa dire ok puoi farlo oppure stai assolutamente fermo
<filo1234> alessio_: ma quelli sono parametri che grub passa al kernel
<alessio_> filo1234, ho letto che il file grub.cfg non va assolutamente modificato al contrario del file menu.lst, allora mi chiedo se il file /etc/default/grub
<filo1234> se tu intendi avere il grub "illuminato" non c'entra nulla
<filo1234> alessio_: come ti ho gia detto il file da editare è /etc/default/grub
<filo1234> alessio_: poi fai tu
<alessio> enzotib, ci sei?? forse ho capito come risolvere ma mi serve per forza un tuo aiuto :D
<mlung71> sera a tutti
<mlung71> ragazzi non riesco ad istallare ubunru sul mio pc mi dice frequenza troppo elevata come mai??
<jester-> mlung71: è un pc o una radio
<filo1234> lol
<nannes> join #ubuntu
<nannes> ARRRGH
<alessio> EVVAI RAGA HO RISOLTO!!! ho fatto alcune prove e alla fine ho risolto aggiungendo quiet acpi_osi=Linux acpi_backlight=vendor alla riga GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT :D
<elisabetta> Salve, nuova utente di ubuntu (entusiasta devo dire) salvo che devo aver fatto casino sul terminale, non mi accetta più la password per dare i comandi di amministratore. fino a ieri si, oggi no. ed è la password corretta. qualche consiglio? come faccio a cambiarla o farla funzionare?
<filo1234> elisabetta: che errore ti da?
<elisabetta> mi dice autenticazione non riuscita come se fosse sbagliata, ho provato a verificare che non fosse inserito capslock e fosse inserito blocnum e ho riprovato. mi continua a dire così
<elisabetta> girando in rete per capire cosa fosse successo ho capito che in realtà le password sono due, una di root e una di utente ma non ho capito la differenza, a me il sistema in fase di installazione ne ha chiesta una
<elisabetta> ed è quella che fino a ieri era accettata dal terminale
<jester-> elisabetta: sono due sehi abilitato root e aasegnato a root una pass, di defualt root su ubuntu è disabilitato
<elisabetta> ok. infatti se provo a dire al terminale di scaricare un programma e installarlo senza password mi dice di no
<jester-> elisabetta: e dove sta la stranezza
<elisabetta> la stranezza sta in questo fino a ieri la mia password la accettava, lo apro oggi e la rifiuta
<elisabetta> e sono abbastanza imbranata da non aver capito le spiegazioni per reimpostarla
<filo1234> elisabetta: hai abilitato root?
<filo1234> che tu sappia
<jester-> elisabetta: qualcosa hai fatto, magari copincollando da guide farlocche in net, ubuntu non sminchia la pass da sola, ripristinala da recovery mode
<filo1234> elisabetta: ad ogni modo riavvia in recovery mode scegli root e dai al prompt# passwd tuoutente
<elisabetta> ok
<filo1234> ah spe
<filo1234> da recovery dai adduser tuoutente admin
<jester-> filo1234: faje disabiltare root anche che magari mint o bt ce l'hanno abilitata
<elisabetta> .......aspetta, stai parlando arabo per me. è tre giorni che ho sulla macchina ubuntu......
<filo1234> elisabetta: allora vediamo una cosa intanto
<filo1234> elisabetta: apri un terminale e dai il comando groups
<filo1234> e dimmi cosa da
<elisabetta> ok
<elisabetta> .elisabetta@elisabetta-K50C:~$ groups elisabetta adm dialout cdrom plugdev lpadmin admin sambashare elisabetta@elisabetta-K50C:~$
<elisabetta> la risposta del terminale
<filo1234> bene sei negli admin per cui hai fatto altre ciofeche
<filo1234> elisabetta: cat /etc/hosts
<elisabetta> 127.0.0.1	localhost 127.0.1.1	elisabetta-K50C  # The following lines are desirable for IPv6 capable hosts ::1     ip6-localhost ip6-loopback fe00::0 ip6-localnet ff00::0 ip6-mcastprefix ff02::1 ip6-allnodes ff02::2 ip6-allrouters elisabetta@elisabetta-K50C:~$
<filo1234> !paste | elisabetta
<ubot-it> elisabetta: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<elisabetta> grazie x il canale di copy/paste
<gianluca_> ciao
<gianluca_> !list
<ubot-it> questo non è un canale per scaricare o di condivisione di contenuti
<filo1234> elisabetta: ma ad esempio se dai sudo apt-get update ti da errore?
<filo1234> elisabetta: dacci l'errore esatto che ti da quando usi sudo
<elisabetta> ....ora è partito
<elisabetta> .sta aggiornando. quindi sudo funziona
<elisabetta> vorrei capire dove ho sbagliato però
<filo1234> elisabetta: non abbiamo fatto nulla
<filo1234> quindi o è ubriaco il pc o tu :D
<valeriomatrix> c'è un'amministratore del forum?
<elisabetta> io di sicuro, so usare ubuntu ancora troppo poco.............
<filo1234> !topic | valeriomatrix
<ubot-it> valeriomatrix: per vedere il topic, scrivi /topic.
<valeriomatrix> no volevo solo parlare con un amministratore visto che mi è successa una cosa stranissima
<filo1234> valeriomatrix: si am questo canale non c'enyra nulla
<jester-> valeriomatrix:  /j #ubuntu-it-forum
<valeriomatrix> e come ci arrivo...
<valeriomatrix> quello di servizio non mi fa entrare
<ingamedeo> valeriomatrix, Forse lo trovi in #ubuntu-it-forum
<jester-> valeriomatrix: devi registrati il nick
<valeriomatrix> come?
<jester-> qui non c'è nessun admin del forum in via ufficiaaale
<filo1234> !registrazione | valeriomatrix
<ubot-it> valeriomatrix: Per sapere come registrarti e in generale come comportarti in canale, leggi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida
<jester-> !registrazione | valeriomatrix
<valeriomatrix> come lo reg. il nick?
<ingamedeo> !registrazione | valeriomatrix
<filo1234> -.-
<glpiana> ola
<jester-> !ciao | glpiana
<ubot-it> glpiana: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<glpiana> !amefunge | jester- non ho problemi
<ubot-it> jester- non ho problemi: un po' di buonsenso... solo perché ne sei capace non vuol dire che dovresti farlo (o consigliarlo ad altri). Pensa prima di agire. "A me funziona" non significa che può andare bene per tutti. L'ultima versione di qualsiasi cosa non sempre è raccomandabile se vuoi un sistema stabile.
<enzotib> !ciao | glpiana
<glpiana> lol
<jester-> glpiana: non aggirare le risposte do ubot-it please
<glpiana> lol
<jester-> qui si domanda e si esegue
<glpiana> jester-, oki, poi metto su pastebin?
<enzotib> !chat | glpiana && jester-
<ubot-it> glpiana && jester-: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<jester-> glpiana: se piu di 3 righe yess
<glpiana> enzotib, scusa, hai ragione
<glpiana> enzotib, con && prima vado io e poi jester- ?
<enzotib> solo se tu riesci
<glpiana> ok, e poi su pastebin?
<jester-> glpiana: occhio che su pastebin c'è brutto tempo
<glpiana> jester-, metto una cerata
<jester-> glpiana: si copriti bene
<enzotib> ah, ma che davero davero? la smettete?
<jester-> enzotib: o famo la guera
<glpiana> eh ma come siete voi di ubuntu!!!
<jester-> sti op di ubuntu sembrano un po frustrati
<glpiana> già
<nannes1> lol
<sorrone> buooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooonasera
<Joshua^Dunamis> buooonaaaa seraaaaaaa
<sorrone> qualcuno che mi aiuta?
<glpiana> !qualcuno | sorrone
<ubot-it> sorrone: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<sorrone> ah ecco.. devo grattarmi le pall.. ubot-it ci pensi tu? :D
<sorrone> no scherzo :)
<glpiana> !chat | sorrone
<ubot-it> sorrone: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<glpiana> !irc | sorrone
<ubot-it> sorrone: leggi le Linee Guida del canale su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida
<sorrone> ho bisogno di installare
<sorrone> google earth
<sorrone> ho ubuntu 10.04
<glpiana> sorrone, su 32 o 64 bit?
<sorrone> 32bit
<sorrone> glpiana: ho cercato su ubuntu software center ma non c'è
<glpiana> sorrone, caso a) scarichi dal sito di googleearth http://www.google.com/earth/index.html
<sorrone> e ho paura di far danno a scaricare da qualche parte
<glpiana> sorrone, caso b) da software center installi googleearth-package e poi dai make-googleearth-package
<sorrone> funziona subito dal sito? non devo ricompilare o come si dice
<glpiana> sorrone, dovrebbe esserci il pacco per ubuntu
<glpiana> sorrone, installa anche il pacchetto lsb-core se no non va
<sorrone> oh eccolo! ora provo!
<sorrone> Funziaa!!!!! anche se gira un po a scatti
<sorrone> grazie glpiana
<glpiana> prego :)
<lilluz82> salve  tutti, non riesco a capire come mai ultimamente il mio ubuntu e' diventato super lentissimo... qualche idea? e' possibile che sia l'hd o  la ram che mi stanno lasciando? ho comprato il portatile 6 anni fa...
<glpiana> lilluz82, usi gnome o altro de?
<lilluz82> credo gnome... credo di si
<glpiana> lilluz82, se entri come utente ospite noti la stessa lentezza?
<lilluz82> oddio, non ci entro mai come ospite..
<hack-damy> salve a tutti
<lilluz82> cmq non e' lento da subito, tipo apro crome o firefox e dopo un po' si rallenta, metto i videogiochi e fa lo stesso
<lilluz82> noto che anche l'avvio e' particolarmente lento
<hack-damy> c'è qualcuno che conosce OpenVPN ?
<glpiana> !qualcuno | hack-damy
<ubot-it> hack-damy: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<glpiana> lilluz82, prova a usare la sessione ospite e vedi come si comporta
<lomba77> buona sera
<lomba77> in questi giorni mi sono avvicinato a ubuntu ma ho problemi per eliminare xp
<filo1234> lomba77: problemi etici? o tecnici?
<lomba77> tecnici, ora ho due boot e vorrei eliminare definitivamente xp
<lomba77> inoltre vorrei capire quale versione è meglio installare su un vecchio portatile che finirà sotto la tv, un benq joybook 7000 y 30 Intel Pentium MM 725 1.6 Ghz 1GB ram
<Ab3L> cribbio! ho firefox e skype tutti bloccati
<Ab3L> si può vedere cosa c'è che blocca tutto?
<ManuelAgain> Ciao a tutti buona sera! ingamedeo lol
<ingamedeo> ManuelAgain, Ciao !
<ingamedeo> :)
<ingamedeo> ManuelAgain, Bentornato !
<ManuelAgain> grazie!
<ManuelAgain> senza indugio espongo il piccolo problema :)
<ManuelAgain> :)
<ingamedeo> Ab3L, Prova a dare xkill e terminali, se li riavvii succede qualcosa ?
<ingamedeo> ManuelAgain, Prego
<ingamedeo> ...
<Ab3L> ingamedeo: firefox rimane con le schede bianche
<ingamedeo> Ab3L, Anche se chiudi e riapri ?
<filo1234> tienile per le elezioni
<ingamedeo> filo1234, Già !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
<ingamedeo> :D
<Ab3L> ingamedeo: ora sono riuscito a chiudere firefox senza problemi ed è ripartito normale
<ingamedeo> Ab3L, Perfetto !
<ingamedeo> Ab3L,  Se il problema si dovesse riverificare non esitare a tornare qui ! Ciao
<Ab3L> mmmh... skype resta sempre terribilmente poco reattivo
<filo1234> lomba77: be per rimuovere xp lo fai tranquillamente formattando la partzione con gparted
<ingamedeo> Ab3L, Che caratteristiche ha il pc di cui parli ?
<frc> errore could not connect to wicd's D-bus interface. Check the wicd log for error messages. poi mi da error connection bad password cosa devo fare?
<Ab3L> ingamedeo: il problema è che è la prima volta che mi fa questo scherzo da 4 anni a questa parte
<ingamedeo> Ab3L, OK
<ingamedeo> Ab3L, Prova a killarlo con xkill e riavvialo dimmi se migliora !
<Ab3L> ingamedeo: sto cercando di capire con "top" che succede, ma non so nemmeno se è la maniera giusta di procedere.
<lomba77> grazie filo1234
<ingamedeo> Ab3L, Digita nel terminale xkill e seleziona la finestra di Skype !
<Ab3L> ingamedeo: e ti pareva che si lasciava killare...
<ingamedeo> Ab3L, Come nemmeno con xkill ?
<filo1234> Ab3L: kill -9 e vedi come si lascia killare
<frc> dopo questi killamenti mi cagate grazie
<Ab3L> filo1234: con kill -9 ha funzionato.
<filo1234> !pazienza | frc
<ubot-it> frc: la gente qui è volontaria, non pretendere che qualcuno ti risponda. Le risposte non sono sempre disponibili. Guarda http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida
<frc> ops ok
<Ab3L> filo1234, ingamedeo: bene. ora se riavvio skype e riscontro lo stesso problema, come faccio a sapere  a cosa è dovuto?
<ingamedeo> Ab3L, Non è cambiato niente quindi ?
<Ab3L> ingamedeo: no. e fa fatica a pigliarmi la webcam
<Ab3L> ingamedeo: webcam che fino a 30 minuti fa funzionava perfettamente.
<ingamedeo> :)
<ingamedeo> Ab3L, OK
<Ab3L> ingamedeo: magari è la webcam. provo a spegnere tutto e ricontrollare i cavi. poi riavviare.
<Ab3L> ora devo scappare. grazie della pazienza.
<Ab3L> e dei suggerimenti.
<ingamedeo> Ab3L, sI
<lomba77> exit
<perr-paranoic-mo> ciao dovrei risolvere dei problemi con Chromium su Lubuntu col Flash..
<degli> nessuno usa virtualbo?
<filo1234> degli: ?
<perr-paranoic-mo> perché si blocca flash su chromium?
<degli> filo1234: virtualbox dico
<filo1234> degli: si ma non vedo la domanda
<filo1234> perr-paranoic-mo: spiega il problema
<perr-paranoic-mo> filo1234, mi pare di non aver avuto questo problema con la versione precedente di lubuntu comunque ora non mi fa vedere i video di youtube dice "missing plugin"
<filo1234> perr-paranoic-mo: è installato flash?
<perr-paranoic-mo> filo1234, presumo di sì
<filo1234> perr-paranoic-mo: dpkg -l | egrep 'swf|gnash|flash|nsplugin'
<perr-paranoic-mo> filo1234, lo cerco su synaptic?
<perr-paranoic-mo> con "flash"non mi esce nulla
<filo1234> dai quel comando e metti su pastebin la risposta
<filo1234> perr-paranoic-mo: dpkg -l | egrep 'swf|gnash|flash|nsplugin'
<filo1234> !pastebin | perr-paranoic-mo
<ubot-it> perr-paranoic-mo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<degli> filo1234: la domanda è "nessuno usa virtuablxo?"
<perr-paranoic-mo> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/944576/ filo1234
<filo1234> degli: ok allora non è un adomanda tecnica per questo canale /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<degli> filo1234: allora ti rigiro la domanda, nessuno che usa virtualbox sa dirmi se è stabile?
<filo1234> degli: allora non ci capiamo
<filo1234> perr-paranoic-mo: da solo quella riga?
<perr-paranoic-mo> degli devi andare nell'altro canale digitando qui  /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<perr-paranoic-mo> filo1234, si
<filo1234> degli: questo è un canale di supporto tecnico per Ubuntu...
<filo1234> perr-paranoic-mo: che versione stai usando di Ubuntu?
<perr-paranoic-mo> filo1234, Lubuntu 11.10
<filo1234> perr-paranoic-mo: io farei una cosa proverei a purgarlo e reinstallarlo
<filo1234> perr-paranoic-mo: puoi anche fare da synaptic
<filo1234> rimuovi completamente flash e lo reinstalli
<perr-paranoic-mo> filo1234, ma come lo trovo su synaptic? "Flash" non si trova...
<filo1234> perr-paranoic-mo: se l'abbiamo trovato prima con il comando lo trova anche il gestore pacchetti
<filo1234> perr-paranoic-mo: comunque sudo apt-get remove --purge flashplugin-installer
<perr-paranoic-mo> filo1234, mi esce questo http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/944584/
<filo1234> perr-paranoic-mo: chiudi synaptic
<perr-paranoic-mo> ok :'|
<filo1234> perr-paranoic-mo: dopo fammi vedere cosa dice apt-cache search flashplugin*
<perr-paranoic-mo> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/944599/
<perr-paranoic-mo> filo1234,
<filo1234> perr-paranoic-mo: apt-cache policy flashplugin-installer
<perr-paranoic-mo> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/944607/ filo1234
<filo1234> perr-paranoic-mo: vediamo
<filo1234> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<perr-paranoic-mo> filo1234, non so se può essere d'aiuto ma su chromium mi dice che flash chiede il mio permesso, mi esce su ogni sito che serve...
<filo1234> perr-paranoic-mo: avrai installato qualche pirlata tipo flashblock o roba simile?
<perr-paranoic-mo> filo1234, non lo uso solo io a dire il vero questo pc, quindi non so se qualcuno ha cliccato per sbaglio, cerchiamo di rimediare dai...
<filo1234> boh vedi un po' intanto mi devo spostare
<perr-paranoic-mo> filo1234,  mi consigli http://www.youtube.com/html5/ ?
<perr-paranoic-mo> filo1234, mi sa che non serve,,,
<perr-paranoic-mo> filo1234, ci sei?
<soroush> ho ubuntu 11.10.  Da alcune settimane ho delle difficoltà per avere accesso al menu del programma.
<soroush> Per esempio attualmente non ho accesso al menu del mio firefox, perciò non posso accedere al console di Javascript. Non avete nessun idea come posso risolvere questo problema?
<enzotib> soroush, solo firefox fa questo?
<soroush> No. anche succede in pdfviewer. nautilus. in generale , in qualsiasi programma che usa la barra del sistema per il menu enzotib
<vittorio59> (forse potrebbe anche non essere il posto giusto) ma il portatile un acer aspire 5536g da venerdi si accende ma rimane lo schermo nero si accende solo la luce del pulsante di accensione parte il cd rom e qualche ventola il resto tutto morto, ho provato a togliere la ram e l'hd niente, ho cercato di resettare il bios con una chiavetta fatta con un altro pc e CRISIS RECOVERY DISK: all'avvio tasti fn+b+accensione premuti: lampeggia la luce del pulsante
<enzotib> !chat | vittorio59
<ubot-it> vittorio59: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<enzotib> soroush, hai provato a entrare nella sessione guest (o con un altro utente)?
<vittorio59> ok replico la
<soroush> enzotib: buona idea. un attimo
<perr-paranoic-mo> ragazzi se qualcuno mi sa aiutare per chromium qui sennò disinstallo e metto Firefox però su Lubuntu ci stava bene questo...
<Joshua^D1namis> perr-paranoic-mo: che ha chromium che non va?
<filo1234> perr-paranoic-mo: abilita i repo partner da synaptic
<filo1234> perr-paranoic-mo: e poi installa adobe-flashplugin
<perr-paranoic-mo> filo1234, io intanto ho fatto altre cose da prima...
<perr-paranoic-mo> filo1234, ho cercato di seguire una guida su geekissimo che era per chrome... cancello tutto pure flash e poi faccio quello che dici tu? perché flash ora dovrebbe già essere installato
<perr-paranoic-mo> http://www.geekissimo.com/2009/08/25/google-chrome-come-abilitare-flash-player-su-ubuntu/ fil
<perr-paranoic-mo> filo1234,
<filo1234> perr-paranoic-mo: dpkg -l | grep flash
<perr-paranoic-mo> Joshua^D1namis, flash si impalla
<esulu> we
<perr-paranoic-mo> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/944663/ filo1234
<Joshua^D1namis> perr-paranoic-mo: capito, segui cil che dice filo1234
<Joshua^D1namis> *ciò
<filo1234> perr-paranoic-mo: abilita i repo partner da synaptic
<perr-paranoic-mo> Joshua^D1namis, grazie...
<filo1234> perr-paranoic-mo: e poi installa adobe-flashplugin
<soroush> enzotib: Hai ragione. Grazie. il problema deve essere dai danni ai miei file di configurazione. Spero che non succede di più :)
<enzotib> soroush, ma per il tuo utente hai risolto?
<perr-paranoic-mo> filo1234, adobe-flashplugin non lo trovo così
<soroush> enzotib: no! penso che devo aggiungere un altro utente e poi assegno quello utente come OWNER dei miei file
<filo1234> perr-paranoic-mo: hai abilitato i partner???
<perr-paranoic-mo> filo1234, si
<filo1234> hai fatto aggiorna?
<soroush> enzotib: infatti un giorno ho visto che avevo perso dei iconi e hanno iniziato questi problemi
<soroush> enzotib: pensavo  che fosse un bug, ma aggiornando il sistema delle volte il bacho non avrebbe dovuto durare
<perr-paranoic-mo> filo1234, no.... ora l'ha trovato
<enzotib> soroush, potresti provare a resettare gnome
<enzotib> !gnomereset | soroush
<ubot-it> soroush: Per resettare gnome alle sue impostazioni di default rinominare le cartelle nascoste nella propria home  .gnome2 .config .gconf .gconfd .gnome2_private  con un nome a piacere, ad esempio .gnome2.bk e riavviare la sessione
<perr-paranoic-mo> filo1234, non va ancora...
<perr-paranoic-mo> filo1234, ancora mi dice "missing plug-in" youtube
<perr-paranoic-mo> filo1234, hai qualche altra idea?
<enzotib> perr-paranoic-mo, vai su chrome://plugins
<perr-paranoic-mo> enzotib, eh
<enzotib> perr-paranoic-mo, compare lì?
<perr-paranoic-mo> enzotib, spunto "consenti" ?
<perr-paranoic-mo> dice "Flash" 2 file...
<perr-paranoic-mo> Flash (2 files) - Versione: 11.2 r202
<perr-paranoic-mo> Shockwave Flash 11.2 r202
<soroush> enzotib: ho fatto! Ora faccio un logout login e ti saluto
<enzotib> perr-paranoic-mo, percorso?
<perr-paranoic-mo> enzotib, anche spuntando "consenti" non funge youtube
<Gioma> buona sera
<perr-paranoic-mo> enzotib, dove si vede?
<perr-paranoic-mo> enzotib, /usr/lib/chromium-browser/plugins/libflashplayer.so
<enzotib> perr-paranoic-mo, sempre su quella pagina di prima, dove hai fatto "consenti"
<Gioma> !list
<ubot-it> questo non è un canale per scaricare o di condivisione di contenuti
<enzotib> perr-paranoic-mo, a me è diverso il percorso
<perr-paranoic-mo> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/944687/
<perr-paranoic-mo> enzotib,
<enzotib> perr-paranoic-mo, dpkg -l | egrep 'flash|gnash|swf|ndis|nsplugin'
<enzotib> perr-paranoic-mo,  su pastebin
<perr-paranoic-mo> mica devo creare una directory con OPT come dice geekissimo?
<perr-paranoic-mo> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/944690/ enzotib
<Gioma> ho sempre usato mircc e windows, ho appena installato ubuntu e non riesco a capire come usare xchat. Qualcuno mi aiuta?
<enzotib> !xchat | Gioma
<ubot-it> Gioma: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Messaggistica/Xchat
<perr-paranoic-mo> Gioma, comunque devi scrivere /join #ubuntu-it-chat per andare nel canale chat questo è di supporto
<Joshua^Dunamis> Gioma: il bot ti ha risposto, cmq ora che cosa stai usando?
<Gioma> come cosa sto usando? come os?
<enzotib> perr-paranoic-mo, ma hai natty?
<Joshua^Dunamis> Gioma: come client per la chat
<perr-paranoic-mo> enzotib, no
<enzotib> perr-paranoic-mo, e cosa?
<Gioma> xchat, ma non mi ritrovo per quanto riguarda i canali di "trasferimento file"
<perr-paranoic-mo> la 11.10 come si chiama enzotib ?
<perr-paranoic-mo> Lubuntu
<enzotib> perr-paranoic-mo, oneiric
<Gioma>  /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<enzotib> perr-paranoic-mo, allora c'è qualcosa di strano, fammi vedere il sources.list
<Joshua^Dunamis> Gioma: non sto usando xchat ma l'ho usato in passato, che sono i canali di "trasferimento file"?
<perr-paranoic-mo> enzotib, quella ho
<Gioma> usare i canali IRC per scaricare insomma
<Joshua^Dunamis> Gioma: mmm si ricordo ai tempi usavamo loopster
<enzotib> Gioma, su questo canale non si parla di roba illegale
<Gioma> ok la domanda è: come aggiungo un server su xchat?
<enzotib> perr-paranoic-mo, metti /etc/apt/sources.list su pastebin
<enzotib> Gioma, hai letto la guida?
<Joshua^Dunamis> Gioma: se devi connetterti ad un server /server irc.xxx.xxx
<Gioma> si, ma non ho quelle impostazione nel xchat che ho scaricato :s
<enzotib> Gioma, hai mica messo xchat-gnome?
<Gioma> si
<Gioma> non dovevo?
<perr-paranoic-mo> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/944702/ enzotib
<enzotib> Gioma, no, toglilo e metti xchat
<Gioma> lo trovo sul software center o lo devo scaricare da qualche altra parte?
<Gioma> niente trovato
<Gioma> ok installo quello, se ho problemi torno da voi che siete disponibilissimi :-) grazie mille!
<enzotib> perr-paranoic-mo, devi sostituire natty con oneiric alle righe 52, 53, sai come fare?
<Joshua^Dunamis> Gioma: perfetto trovato il mistero, in bocca al lupo :)
<perr-paranoic-mo> enzotib, si
<Gioma> grazie ancora, buona serata!
<kiefer> ciao a tutti, vorrei reinstallare ubuntu 11.10 nella partizione / lasciando stare la home. come posso fare?
<perr-paranoic-mo> enzotib, fatto
<enzotib> perr-paranoic-mo, update e dist-upgrade
<filo1234> kiefer: se è gia separata, basta che non imposti la home per la formattazione
<perr-paranoic-mo> enzotib, vabbé sto facendo da "gestore pacchetti"
<enzotib> perr-paranoic-mo, ok
<perr-paranoic-mo> sta scaricando aggiornamenti di Canonical
<perr-paranoic-mo> enzotib, ma come mai c'è stato quel errore non lo cambia da solo?
<enzotib> perr-paranoic-mo, eh, dovrebbe
<kiefer> filo1234: /dev/sda2 per /      e  /dev/sda6 per /home. va bene?
<perr-paranoic-mo> enzotib, io perciò la prossima volta mi metto una LTS come la 10.04 e sto da dio nei secoli dei secoli, il problema che lubuntu l'LTS e come quelle normali enzotib
<filo1234> kiefer: ?? è gia separata la home nella precedente installazione? o devi fare tutto pulito?
<perr-paranoic-mo> enzotib, mo devo fare consenti?
<enzotib> perr-paranoic-mo, a cosa?
<perr-paranoic-mo> enzotib, a Flash
<enzotib> perr-paranoic-mo, no, dpkg -l | grep flash
<perr-paranoic-mo> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/944726/ enzotib
<perr-paranoic-mo> si e non va enzotib ora
<enzotib> perr-paranoic-mo, hai riavviato il browser?
<kiefer> filo1234: scusa , come faccio a verificare se è separate?, quando ho installato ubuntu ho creato una partizione primaria ext4  per /    ... una partizione estesa per swap e  per /home
<perr-paranoic-mo> enzotib, si più volte, ho pure provato a cliccare "consenti"
<perr-paranoic-mo> enzotib, http://www.geekissimo.com/2009/08/25/google-chrome-come-abilitare-flash-player-su-ubuntu/ secondo te non c'entra?
<filo1234> kiefer: eh allora l'hai gia fatto, fai vedere sudo blkid e cat /etc/fstab metti su pastebn
<filo1234> !paste | kiefer
<ubot-it> kiefer: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<perr-paranoic-mo> enzotib, sul sito di geekissimo dopo aver spuntato "consenti" alcuni flash me li fa vedere altri no
<kiefer> filo1234:  arrivo
<perr-paranoic-mo> enzotib, dice "il plugin si è bloccato"
<kiefer> filo1234:
<kiefer> filo1234: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/944735/
<perr-paranoic-mo> enzotib, adesso non posso neanche seguire più quella guida non lo trova il file con questo flash diverso..
<enzotib> perr-paranoic-mo, sudo apt-get purge adobe-flashplugin
<enzotib> perr-paranoic-mo, poi sudo apt-get clean
<enzotib> e poi sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<perr-paranoic-mo> fatto
<perr-paranoic-mo> enzotib,
<attempt> o/
<kiefer> ubot-it: così va bene?
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'cos\xc3\xac va bene?'
<perr-paranoic-mo> enzotib, ora?
<enzotib> perr-paranoic-mo, riavvia il browser, o magari proprio la sessione
<kiefer> filo1234: si vede il !paste
<perr-paranoic-mo> enzotib, devo provare la sessione purtroppo sob...
<filo1234> kiefer: si è gia separata
<perr-paranoic-mo> enzotib, niente!
<filo1234> kiefer: quando installi scegli il partizionamento manuale e imposta la home che hai gia, senza formattarla, ricordati che è bene usare lo stesso user e password
<kiefer> filo1234: grazie, ho problemi con la ati radeon 3650 sul notebook e dal forum non sono riuscito a capire come risolvere
<enzotib> perr-paranoic-mo, non so che altro dirti
<kiefer> filo1234: ok dunque devo guardare dove l'ho allocata
<perr-paranoic-mo> enzotib, hai provato a dare un occhio alla guida di geekissimo? adesso nemmeno più il file mi trova...
<filo1234> kiefer: /dev/sda6
<perr-paranoic-mo> enzotib, ora me lo ritrova
<kiefer> filo1234:  per la swap faccio lo stesso
<filo1234> si, reimposta quella che hai gia
<kiefer> filo1234: ti ringrazio molto. buone feste a tutti. ciao
<perr-paranoic-mo> http://www.geekissimo.com/2009/08/25/google-chrome-come-abilitare-flash-player-su-ubuntu/ vorrei adattare a me questa guida qualcuno mi aiuta?
<jester-> perr-paranoic-mo: basta installare flash da repo
<Carlin0> perr-paranoic-mo, sinceramente se non è riuscito enzotib io alzo le mani , inoltre ti sei accorto che quella guida è vecchiotta ?
<perr-paranoic-mo> jester-, speriamo che mi risolvi la situazione.. jester- mi ha già aiutato enzotib
<jester-> perr-paranoic-mo: s che ubuntu hai
<perr-paranoic-mo> cmq mi dice "il plugin si è bloccato" "autorizza plugin" o " missing plugin" jester sono da Lubuntu 11.10
<jester-> perr-paranoic-mo: qualche giorno fa non scaricava il necessario dal server
<perr-paranoic-mo> jester-, su google sto notando che più di uno consiglia di disinstallre e reinstallare chromium che dici provo?
<jester-> perr-paranoic-mo: dpkg -l | egrep 'ndis|swf|gnash|flash|nsplugin'
<jester-> metti nel paste
<perr-paranoic-mo> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/944763/
<perr-paranoic-mo> jester-,
<jester-> perr-paranoic-mo: sudo rm -r .macromedia
<jester-> perr-paranoic-mo: e cancella la .goolesticazz nella home
<perr-paranoic-mo> jester-, nella home non la vedo .google
<jester-> perr-paranoic-mo: è nascosta
<perr-paranoic-mo> jester-, eh non c'è
<jester-> guarda in .config
<jester-> perr-paranoic-mo: con fierefox funza?
<perr-paranoic-mo> jester-, non ce l'ho installato su Lubuntu
<jester-> bè installalo
<jester-> che cromo è un brutto fork
<perr-paranoic-mo> jester-, è leggerissimo e su lubuntu ci va alla grande
<jester-> perr-paranoic-mo:  è solo impressione
<macro> ola
<perr-paranoic-mo> jester-, nemmeno con Firefox me li apre.... :o
<perr-paranoic-mo> allora non è chromium come pensavo...
<perr-paranoic-mo> jester-, ciò che mi rimane da fare cos'è che ora dovrei andare così ci provo domani?
<jester-> perr-paranoic-mo: sudo apt-get install --reinstall falshplugin-installer e stai attemto se installando scarica
<filo1234> perr-paranoic-mo: io ancora non ho capito cosa cerchi di aprire sinceramente
<perr-paranoic-mo> filo1234, i video di youtube
<filo1234> ah
<jester-> perr-paranoic-mo: eh incolla il link di quello che cerchi di aprire
<perr-paranoic-mo> jester-, non mi apre nessuno tipo questo http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PHYdD7UcCeA
<jester-> perr-paranoic-mo: sudo apt-get install --reinstall falshplugin-installer e stai attemto se installando scarica
<perr-paranoic-mo> jester-, ho fatto già questo...
<jester-> che se non scarica e installa non hai il flash
<perr-paranoic-mo> jester-, ciò che mi rimane da fare cos'è che ora dovrei andare così ci provo domani?
<perr-paranoic-mo> vabbé buonanotte a tutti grazie filo1234 , enzotib , jester-
<Drizamanuber> ciao a tutti, mi hanno dato un vecchio pc, è un sony vaio comprato in china nel 2002, posso sapere se è un 32 bit o un 64?
<jester-> Drizamanuber: dipende dal procio che monta
<filo1234> Drizamanuber: mettici una live
<jester-> Drizamanuber: poi vai in galleria a milano ci sono un paio di cinesine che vendono gli elicotterini
<Drizamanuber> ehehhe jester-
<Drizamanuber> http://www.google.it/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=sony%20vaio%20pcg-c1mah&source=web&cd=1&ved=0CFgQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.sonystyle.com.hk%2Fss%2Fvaio%2Fpdf%2Fpcg_c1mah.pdf&ei=OiaXT86sDYaU-wbelontDQ&usg=AFQjCNEzc2rKOGNYC_VkWcmX-_ZAwzTnBw
<Drizamanuber> filo1234:  questo è il link da cui scaricare il pdf con le carratteristiche del pc
<filo1234> Drizamanuber: ma metterci una live non fa?
<Drizamanuber> filo1234: scusa l'ignoranza!!! cos'è una live?
<filo1234> Drizamanuber: un cd live di ubuntu
<filo1234> o una pennina
<Drizamanuber> su quel pc non c'è ancora installato ubuntu, volevo prima sapere se è 32 bit oppure 64, per poter scaricare la versione giusta di ubntu
<ub_> salve ho un problema con l'installazione di un gioco
<ub_> su lubuntu
<ub_> megaglest ho scaricato l'archivio intero e dopo averlo estratto ed installato
<filo1234> Drizamanuber: si ma, ti ho detto scarica una live 32 bit e poi si vede, se è un 64bit scarichi la 64bit e la installi
<Drizamanuber> ok capito, grazie filo1234
<ub_> avviando il gioco questo appena si avvia dopo pochi secondi ritrna all desktop
<ub_> nel senso si avvia il giovo dopo il caricamento si fa lo schermo nero per 1 sec e dopo ritorna al desktop
<ub_> ho un acer aspire con 1gb di ram e 150gb hard disk non credo sia un problema di requisiti
<ub_> qualcuno puo aiutarmi
<jester-> ub_:  gioco?
<ub_> si ho scaricato un ioco megaglest
<ub_> ho installato il tutto ma quando viene avviato dopo 1 sec si fa lo chermo nero e ritorna al desktop
<jester-> ub_: lancialo da terminale e vedi evnetuali errori
<ub_> come si lacia d terminale
<ub_> apro il terminale ma qual'è il comando da dover digitare
<ub_> scusate come faccio ad avviaro da terminale
<jester-> ub_: apri il terminale e ci scrivi il nome del gioco
<ub_> provato ma dice che non viene trovato
<ub_> ho scritto megaglest.exe
<ub_> e non lo trova
<ub_> megaglest
<ub_> e non lo trova nemmeno
<jester-> ub_: e quando mai un .exe funziona su linux
<K99Droid> .exe ?
<Drizamanuber> filo1234: sto provando con il 32 bit, ma si è aperto di nuovo win
<jester-> ub_: è un gioco windows e forse funziona con wine
<ub_> no volevo dire .run
<jester-> !wine | ub_
<ubot-it> ub_: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/Wine
<ub_> no no è per linux
<ub_> ho trovato questo gioco su playdeb
<ub_> l'ho scaricato e mi crea questo probem
<ub_> avviandolo da term non o trova pero
<ub_> dice comando non trovato
<jester-> ub_: .exe è per windows, forse funza con l'emulatore wine
<ub_> nono è-run è per linux
<jester-> !wine | ub_  leggi la guida
<ubot-it> ub_  leggi la guida: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/Wine
<ub_> non è exe
<ub_> è run
<ub_> è per linux l'ho installato normal,mente senza wine
<jester-> ub_: run è un installer ma spra hai detto che lanciavi un .exe
<ub_> si lo so e perchè ssebdo abituato con windows ho scritto exe
<jester-> ub_: lo hai installato come il .run
<ub_> ma è run
<ub_> ho seguito una gida dove mi diceva
<ub_> di prendere il file run dopo aver scaricato il gioco ed avviarlo
<jester-> ub_:  avvaito come
<ub_> cosi ho fatto e si è avviata l'instalazione automatica
<jester-> avviato*
<ub_> è riscuta ma mi crea questo prolmea nel senso che si avvia ma dopo poco torna al desktop
<jester-> ub_: come hai avviaot il .run
<ub_> clicco sopra è mi è uscito questo file è eseguibile
<ub_> desideri eseguirlo con il terminale o eseguirlo??
<ub_> scritto in inglese
<ub_> ho scelo esegui
<ub_> ed è partita un installazione automatica che è andata a buon fine
<ub_> ma mi crea quel problema
<jester-> ub_: se installato, clicchi l'icona parte e crascia = non è adatto al sistema
<jester-> o glimanca qualche lib
<ub_> capito quindi disinstallo e lascio perdere
<jester-> ub_: hai letto le istruzioni se si deve installare qualche libreria^
<ub_> lascio perdere
<ub_> no mi dice di scompattare la cartella nella home e dopo avviare il file run
<jester-> ub_: quindi ti ha fatto un'icona di avvio?
<ub_> http://www.lffl.org/2012/01/megaglest-bellissimo-gioco-strategia-3d.html
<ub_> questo è il link da dove l'hopreso
<ub_> adesso ho visto che mi chiede di digitare chmod +x *.run ./*.run
<ub_> nel terminale
<ub_> ma non funziona
<jester-> ub_: non si capisce come ha avviato il .run
<jester-> quello non lancia il gioco ma lo installa, fore
<ub_> Installare MegaGlest su Linux basta scaricare la versione installer (circa 230mb) da questa pagina spostare il file .run nella nostra home e da terminale digitare: chmod +x *.run ./*.run
<ub_> questo è quello che dice
<jester-> ub_: l'installer bisogna lancialro
<ub_> come scusa
<jester-> ub_: ed è comunque una pessima idea usare roba non da repo se si è poco pratici
<ub_> non so nemmeno cosia sia rpo
<ub_> volevo solo scaricre un gioco
<ub_> questo è quanto
<jester-> ub_: da terminale, nello stesso posto dove hai il file sudo ./sticass.run
<jester-> ub_: i repo sono pieni di giochi
<jester-> !giochi
<ubot-it> giochi is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Giochi
<jester-> ub_: dai un'occhiata la link
<ub_> posso chiederti un altra cosa
<jester-> dica
<ub_> allor
<ub_> ogni cosa io provi a scaricare ho un download
<jester-> normale
<ub_> lentissimo anche il tempo rimanente mentre ad es si trova su 31 secondi all improvviso sale a 4 5 ore
<jester-> ub_: che connessione hai
<ub_> info
<jester-> ub_: e fai il download come
<jester-> ub_: adsl o fmigerata chiavedda internet
<ub_> ci sono i collegamenti dove cliccando si apre in automatico il downloa di firefox
<ub_> adsl
<jester-> ub_:  dipende dal sito probabilmente
<ub_> capito
<jester-> sito da cui scasrichi
<ub_> è da poco che uso lubutu in quanto ho un hard disk nel netbok che credo sia saltato perchè non mi fa piu installare windows xp ne nessun altro ma i sistemi linux si
<ub_> e quindi sono agli inizi
<jester-> ub_: prova http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/v3.0/testing/linux-3.4-rc4.tar.bz2  e vedi se rimane costante
<ub_> cos'è
<jester-> sorgetne di un kernel
<ub_> dvo installar e basta
<jester-> poi lo fermi e lo cancelli, li mette nella cartella scaricati
<jester-> ub_: è unaprova di download
<ub_> ok ok
<ub_> pero è strano che u hard disk accetti linux ma non windows
<jester-> ub_: ???
<ub_> forse perhè linux sara molto eglio di windows e on crea probemi con gli errri dell hard disk
<ub_> si ti ripeto l'hard dsk su cui è insallato lubuntu era un hd interno il netbook è caduto
<ub_> è non lo riconosceva piu quindi per provare se funzionava ho preso un box sata colegato uindi con usb e viene rilevato riesco ad instalae solo sistwmi linux ma windows no
<filo1234> ub_: non credo che windows si faccia installare in un hd esterno....
<filo1234> quindi non c'è nulla di strano
<ub_> no no ma l'hd era interno solo che non viene piu rilevato se lo inserisco nel vano se lo metto in un box
<filo1234> -.-
<filo1234> quindi diventa esterno
<ub_> si
<filo1234> e quindi è come ti ho detto
<ub_> e viene rilevto e riesco anche ad installare linux ma i sistemi windows no
<filo1234> vabè parloal vento
<ub_> capisco
<ub_> pero sono riuscito ad installarci windows 7 starte ma per problemi di requisiti ho dovuto optare per lubuntu mi trovo molto bene ma
<ub_> sono all'inizio
#ubuntu-it 2012-04-25
<glpiana> ola
<glpiana>  /mode #ubuntu-it -q $~a
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<pdor> uff scusate ma non lo trovo...pare che tunatic ci sia anche per linux...ma dove? e' una alternativa a shazam
<enzotib> pdor, parli di ubuntu?
<glpiana> pdor, come sai, non c'è supporto per software esterno, e per le ricerche c'è gogol :)
<pdor> e certo scusa
<pdor> gia fatto...sonnegato
<jester-> cos'è? un film di tarzan?
<natty> buongiorno. ho un eeepc con un disco che non si fa vedere nemmeno dal gparted, cosa potrei inventarmi? (è per un amico e ci terrei ad installargli ubuntu).
<pdor> non sai cosa e' shazam e tunatic? e' bellissimo....gli fai sentire la canzone che stanno dando per radio e ti dice autore e titolo
<glpiana> natty, in un terminale da livecd/usb, digita sudo fdisk -l
<natty> ciao glpiana live con ubuntu?
<attempt> o/
<natty> glpiana in fase di caricamento gparted mi sembra il programma stia looppando su questo [sda] write cache: enabled. read cache: enabled doesn't support DPO or FVA
<jester-> attempt: aiò
<attempt> we jester-
<iodo> ciao ho ubuntu 11.10  , gnome no effect , sceda video ati radeon xpress 200m , e non riesco a vedere youporn bene , mi va lento e scatti  , come devo fare ?
<jester-> iodo: prova a vedere i puffi su youtube
<iodo> youtube va bene
<iodo> anche altri streaming danno problemi
<iodo> putlocker ecc... a volte migliorano in modalità full screen
<jester-> iodo: metti poi il risultato su pastebin dpkg -l | egrep 'ndis|swf|gnash|flash|nsplugin'
<jester-> 1paste | iodo
<jester-> !paste | iodo
<ubot-it> iodo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<iodo> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/945314/
<glpiana> natty, live con ubuntu, e non ho parlato di gparted
<iodo> c'è un flash più aggiornato?
<natty> glpiana, eh lo so ma non ce l'ho su usb
<jester-> iodo: è a posto, ma sembra che il problema sia un bug recente, quindi lo risolveranno
<glpiana> natty, cosa non hai su usb?
<natty> glpiana, la live di ubuntu
<glpiana> natty, se hai una live con gparted fa lo stesso. fdisk c'è
<glpiana> reboot, torno subito
<jester-> iodo: hai la 11.10?
<lilluz82> salve a tutti, ultimamente all'avvio noto che ho un processo , zeitgeist-daemon, che mi ciuccia il 99-100 % della cpu secondo top... ma che roba e'???? fino a qualche settimana fa non mi appariva :/
<iodo> si
<iodo> 11.10
<natty> glpiana, I/O error dev sda sector 0, a seguire I/O error on dev sda logical block 0
<jester-> iodo uname -r
<iodo> jester : 3.0.0-12-generic
<jester-> iodo: non aggiorni da un ble po eh?
<jester-> iodo:  iodo sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<iodo> si perchè quando aggiorno ho sempre nuovi problemi
<iodo> cosa dovrei aggiornare?
<iodo> nello specifico
<iodo> sto facendo i millemilamega di aggiornamenti...
<LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd_> ciao non riesco ad installare delle font
<LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd_> provato sia "installa" il tasto quando apri il file della font
<LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd_> sia a metterle manualmente in "usr/share/fonts/truetype"
<LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd_> dando poi il comando per il refresh della cache, anche riavviando che non si sa mai ma non  le vede
<glpiana> !font | LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd_
<ubot-it> LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd_: Installazione: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/InstallareCaratteri - Caratteri Microsoft: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/CaratteriMicrosoft
<LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd_> openoffice, gimp etc non le vedono
<natty> glpiana, allora sono riuscito a lanciate il terminale del gparted sudo fdisk -l  /dev/sdb1 boot * start 63 end 7555967 blocks 3777952+ id b sistem W95 fat32
<glpiana> natty, metti su pastebin
<glpiana> !paste | natty
<ubot-it> natty: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<natty> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/945351/
<LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd_> ho seguito la guida ma ttf-mscorefonts, gsfonts etc sono tutti già installati qui
<LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd_> eppure non li vede...
<jester-> lollo64it: sudo dpkg-reconfigure fontconfig
<jester-> LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd_:  sudo dpkg-reconfigure fontconfig
<LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd_> jester-: fatto ciò?
<jester-> LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd_: controlla se li vede
<glpiana> natty, tutto  l'output
<LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd_> ok, vediamo
<LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd_> no jester
<LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd_> io li ho installati dopo aver aperto il .ttf file da "installa" il tasto
<LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd_> e niente
<LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd_> poi li ho manualmente messi in "usr/share/fonts/truetype"
<jester-> lollo64it: li hai installati da repo i fonts?
<jester-> LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd_:   li hai installati da repo i fonts?
<LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd_> no
<LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd_> li ho scaricati
<LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd_> ma l'ho sempre fatto
<jester-> LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd_: i microsoft nei repo stanno
<LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd_> dicevo, dopo averli copiati manualmente in truetype ho dato sudo fc-cache -f -v
<LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd_> i microsoft? nel senso il file ttf-mscorefonts ?
<LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd_> si è installato
<jester-> LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd_: copiando la cartella dei fonts in /usr/share/font/truetype e dando il reconfigure li vede di solito
<LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd_> provo a rifar tutto e ti dico
<LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd_> a fra un minuto
<jester-> LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd_: controlla i permessi e il proprietario di cartelle e font
<jester-> LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd_: devono essere root:root, 755 la cartella e 644 i font
<LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd_> ok vediamo
<fabio_cc> LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd_, e dopo che dai il comando sudo fc-cache -f -v, devi chiudere e riaprire il programma con cui stai provando i caratteri (ad esempio writer)
<natty> glpiana, ecco qua http://paste.ubuntu.com/945363/
<LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd_> jester-: quindi entro in truetype da terminale e scrivo cosa? chmod 755 -R
<LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd_> ??
<natty> glpiana, scusa ma da questo prompt riesco a piallare il disco? lo scanning del gparted non lo vede e non m'importa di recuperare alcunchè
<jester-> LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd_: no devi dare ls -la  /usr/etcetc/truetype
<jester-> e vedi le cartelle
<LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd_> e che devo dare i permessi ad una per una?
<jester-> LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd_: no devi dare ls -la  /usr/etcetc/truetype/nomecartella per vedere i font
<LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd_> non basta che li do a truetype?
<jester-> LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd_: il problema dovrebbe essere su quelle che hai aggiunto
<LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd_> si
<LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd_> quindi tu dici i permessi li do solo a quei due files?
<jester-> quindi controlla quelle
<jester-> lollo64it: 2 files?
<jester-> font con soli 2 files?
<LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd_> sono 2 nuove font
<LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd_> boister.ttf
<LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd_> e oniric.ttf
<LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd_> sono sti due che ho aggiunto/installato etc ma non li vede
<jester-> mi pare strano n font con un solo file
<LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd_> ne openoffice ne gimp ne mappa caratteri
<LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd_> si si è normale
<LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd_> quelli scaricati son così
<glpiana> natty, scusa ma ora non posso
<jester-> lollo64it: mi sa che hai scaricato font farlocchi
<LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd_> no macchè :)
<LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd_> da dafont
<natty> glpiana, no problem
<jester-> LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd_: ls -la  /usr/share/fonts/truetype/boister.ttf
<jester-> LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd_: ls -la  /usr/share/fonts/truetype/oniric.ttf
<natty> è possibile formattare un hd di un netbook dal prompt del gparted?
<jester-> natty: è possibile pure riverginarlo
<jester-> ma se hd è a bottane continuerà a non vederlo
<natty> ciao jester- come faccio a saperlo? si può fare un tentativo di format?
<jester-> natty:  che tipo di hd monta; se vecchio eeepc hal il dosco do cartone?
<jester-> disco*
<natty> jester-, vedi qua http://paste.ubuntu.com/945363/
<pdor> qualcuno mi sa dire se metv e' instabile?
<jester-> natty: non vorrei che poi il pc sia partare in discarica
<jester-> !info metv
<natty> jester-, poco male...  è un tentativo
<ubot-it> Package metv does not exist in oneiric
<jester-> natty: lo vede come sda?
<natty> jester-, hai visto sul pastebin? lo vede come sdb1
<jester-> natty: sdb1 mi sa che sia la usb
<pdor> intendo non ufficiale almeno non credo che sia ufficiale
<natty> jester-, ahia allora non so che fare
<jester-> natty:  e il disco è morto
<LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd_> dopo averle installate, quando do sudo fc-cache -f -v fa tutta la sua cosa e alla fine mi dice /var/cache/fontconfig: invalid cache file: a98sd6776sda8s76da7s6da76da9s6d98as6d-le32d4.cache-3
<LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd_> credo sia questo il problema
<natty> jester-, ecco...
<jester-> LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd_: non gli piace il font
<natty> jester-, possibilità di format a basso livello?
<natty> jester-, il discvo dovrebbe essere da 160 gb
<jester-> natty: e dovrebbe essere sda
<natty> jester-,  mi sa di sì.
<natty> jester-, c'è un modo per formattarlo a basso livello?
<natty> jester-, come mamma lo fece?
<jester-> natty: df -h /dev/sdb1
<LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd_> provo con un altro font scaricato nuovo e vediamo
<natty> jester-, provo ok
<jester-> natty: cosa risponde
<natty> jester-, scusa ma devo trovare le letterine... che il sdb1 è da 4Gb la USB
<jester-> natty: quindi l'hd, secondo me è andato, è morto
<natty> jester-, da sostituire se conviene oppure da buttare ogni cosa
<jester-> eh
<jester-> o gliela metti su usb
<jester-> o sd
<pdor> esistono dei programmi ad hoc per la formattazione a basso livello anche da usb?
<jester-> ma poi deve avviare da li
<natty> jester-, conviene attarci un hd su usb da 100/200 gb allora
<pdor> ad hoc nel senso ad hoc per il tal disco fisso
<natty> jester-, *attaccarci
<jester-> natty: spende meno a rimpiazzare l''interno
<jester-> natty: e usb è piu lento
<natty> jester-, tipo euri?
<jester-> molto piu lento
<natty> jester-, sì hai ragione
<jester-> natty: boh dopo alluvione in thailandia sono quasi raddoppiati di prezzo
<natty> jester-, capisco, ma potrei farlo da me?
<jester-> lo apri, prendi il campione e vai a prenderne uno dello stesso tipo
<jester-> c'è la sportello appsosito sul retro
<natty> jester-, sì certo, facendo shutdown lui midice error during read on /dev/sda lo vede ma non ci scrive
<jester-> natty:  lo vede che è attacato ma avra la meccanica rotta, magari gli è aduto
<jester-> caduto*
<natty> jester-, può essere, farò decidere all'amico. sei stato gentilissimo jester.
<jester-> natty: che tipo di eeepc è
<natty> jester-, asus R101X
<LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd_> niente di fatto jester
<jester-> natty: secondo me vale pena cambiargli il disco, sto vedendo che non è poi male
<LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd_> anche con una nuova tipicissima sans che ho messo ovunque in tutte le cartelle font (usr, home etc) c'è ma nessun programma la vede, anche dopo cache upgradata e riavvii vari
<jester-> LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd_: non so che altro dirti
<jester-> 11.10 ho aggiunto fonts e non mi ha dato problemi
<natty> jester-, sì farò come dici, ma devo convincere l'amico...
<LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd_> dove posso cercare?
<jester-> natty: se non lo ripara fattelo dare
<natty> jester-, ah sì lo tengo io certo :) magari lo cedo a te.... facciamo 10.000? :)
<jester-> natty: si che devo aver in giro qualche 10.000 lire vecchio
<natty> jester-, sei sempre il più forte... va bene caro, vado a farmi il pane adesso...
<pippuccio76> Salve installato 12.4 crasha compiz
<fabio_cc> pippuccio76, ubuntu 12.04 è ancora in versione beta
<fabio_cc> pippuccio76, puoi provare a chiedere su #ubuntu-it-chat
<pippuccio76> Si esce domani....
<jester-> pippuccio76: e magari cerchi dai usare compiz in unity
<pippuccio76> Ho fatto installazione ex-novo formattando la / e lasciando la home invariata..
<jester-> pippuccio76: compiz non funza in unity visto che le stesso è un plugin di compiz
<pippuccio76> E quindi dove ho sbagliato?
<jester-> pippuccio76: sbagliato cosa
<jester-> pe ravere compiz devi installare gnome-session-fallback e poi loggare con gnome classic
<pippuccio76> Come dewtto prima ho scaricato il cd formattato la / con la 11.10 e installato la 12.04 mentre ho lasciato invariata la home....
<jester-> pippuccio76: ma segui o vai per cazzi tuoi
<pippuccio76> ma non mi serve compiz però non ho la barra di unity ...
<esulu> jester-: hai mai installato Vmware su ubuntu tu per caso?
<jester-> pippuccio76: termina sessione e rientra con ubuntu 2d
<pippuccio76> non ho il pulsante per spegnere
<pippuccio76> e non si avvia lo splash perchè accede in auto
<jester-> pippuccio76: control-alt-f2, ti logghi e dai sudo service lightdm restart
<pippuccio76> non mi da la possibilità di scegliere.
<jester-> pippuccio76: è uscito lightdm?
<pippuccio76> no mi riasppare la scrivania
<jester-> pippuccio76: disabilita accesso automatico
<pippuccio76> come?
<pippuccio76> da terminale...
<jester-> pippuccio76:
<pippuccio76> jester non posso aprire niente devo fare tutto da terminale
<jester-> aspe
<jester-> devo trovare il file da modificare
<pippuccio76> jester ok
<jester-> pippuccio76: da terminale  gnome-control-center da terminale
<jester-> pippuccio76:  e ai da li
<pippuccio76> scusami devo farlo da console altf2
<fabio_cc> ctrl + alt + t
<pippuccio76> non si apre con quella combinazione anche perchè probabilmente la tastiera non va ( dovuta al crash perche con altf2 va)
<jester-> peppe84: fai da alt-f2 allora
<pippuccio76> ma li non parte l'interfacca grafica
<fabio_cc> pippuccio76, alt f2, non ctrl alt f2
<peppe84> jester-, va bene lo farò :-)
<jester-> lol
<fabio_cc> lol
<pippuccio76> fabio non va la tastiera...
<alessio> evvai mi sono piallato il sistema, ragazzi qualcuno sa come ritornare a una situazione precedente come i backup che crea windows...tuttta colpa di quello schifosissimo programma che rimuove i pacchetti orfani, mi ha rimosso praticamente tutti i pacchetti sani -.-'
<pippuccio76> se non entro in ctrl alt f2 la tastiera non va
<pippuccio76> e da li non ho l'interfaccia grafica...
<jester-> pippuccio76: sudo apt-get install gdm e poi quando chiede lo metti a defualt
<jester-> pippuccio76: e riavvii
<jester-> da tty sudo reboot
<alessio> qualcuno sa come ripristinare i pacchetti eliminati da quella merda di gtkorphan?? mi ha rimosso un fottio di pacchetti sani -.-'
<newbie_> ciao, ho scaricato e correttamente installato una nuova fonta ma nn riesco a vederla da nessuna parte, come mai? (ho seguito tutte le procedure della wiki)
<pippuccio76> non si può rimuovere lightdm ? perchè non mi fa scegliere l'opzione ...
<jester-> alessio: se non ha un log la vedo dura
<alessio> jester,     /var/log/dpkg.log
<jester-> pippuccio76: hai installato gdm?
<alessio> jester, se vuoi te lo posto su pastebin però non so come ripristinarli non dirmi che li devo cercare 1 ad 1 nel gestore pacchetti
<pippuccio76> si ma non me lo fa scegliere come default
<jester-> pippuccio76: sto vedendo che è lightdm che sminchia tutto
<jester-> pippuccio76: sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<jester-> pippuccio76: di da la finestra bla bla pigi tab per andare su ok e pigi enter
<jester-> pippuccio76: poi metti gdm a defualt
<pippuccio76> fatto grazie ora tutto ok
<WebbyIT> Scusatemi, qualcuno riesce ad andare sul forum? A me dà sempre un errore con il proxy dopo un sacco di tempo in cui prova a caricare le pagine!
<alessio> http://paste.ubuntu.com/945451/ ecco il log
<alessio> qualcuno mi può dire come ripristinare i pacchetti rimossi da quella merda di gtkorphan?? grazie
<shouldes> alessio, /var/log/apt buon divertimento
<shouldes> alessio, qualsiasi programma può essere buono o cattivo, dipende da come lo si usa
<jester-> alessio: bel log. mi sa che dovrai reinstallare i pacchi man mano che ti servono
<alessio> shouldes, li c'è solo la cronologia dei comandi che usi
<alessio> shouldes, il log dei pacchetti rimossi anzi di tutto quello che ho fatto oggi l'ho postato prima
<alessio> jester, eh ma come faccio a capire cosa mi ha rimosso?? mancano un fottio di cose non riesco a fare un elenco
<alessio> mhmhmhm che palle voglio conoscere chi ha inventato gtkorphan deve essere proprio un...
<shouldes> alessio, veramente a me history.log mi dice tutti i pacchetti installati e rimossi, inoltre mi dice che programma o comando ho usato per farlo
<alessio> shouldes, ah gia vero sei il mio salvatore :D
<alessio> shouldes, non c'è un modo per installare tutti quei pacchetti rimossi senza dover stare li uno ad uno con synaptic??
<shouldes> alessio, sudo apt-get install pacchetto1 pacchetto2 pacchettox
<alessio> shouldes, no ma non vedo i pacchetti rimossi da gtkorphan che palle sono punto e a capo
<alessio> shouldes, verifica tu stesso ho messo solo quello che ho fatto stamane http://paste.ubuntu.com/945457/
<shouldes> alessio, effettivamente nel log di apt non c'è, ma immagino avrà creato dei log da qualche parte, io pensavo usasse apt, aspe' che mi informo
<alessio> shouldes, ok grazie 1000
<jester-> alessio: less /var/log/dpkg.log* | sort | awk '$3 ~ /install|remove|upgrade|purge/'
<jester-> o metti sono remove se vuoi vedere solo quelli rimossi
<nannes> jester-: che cambia da Lubuntu Desktop e Lubuntu Alternate oltre l'installazione?
<alessio> jester, ok grazie ora vedo se riesco a ripristinare
<jester-> nannes: nulla è solo il tipo diinstaller
<nannes> ok grazie
<alessio> jester, non riesco a capirci niente non è che mi daresti una mano per favore?? http://paste.ubuntu.com/945470/
<alessio> shoulde, abbiamo trovato il file di log grazie a jester mi potresti dare una mano anche tu a reinstallare i pacchetti?? http://paste.ubuntu.com/945470/
<alessio> shouldes,
<shouldes> alessio, immagino convenga usare solo remove per semplificare: less /var/log/dpkg.log* | sort | awk '$3 ~ /remove/'
<alessio> shouldes, gia fatto
<alessio> shouldes, comunque mi sembra strano che facciano un programma potenzialmente pericoloso
<alessio> shouldes, nooooooo ma che palle mi ha rimosso anche tutte le personalizzazioni i segnalibiri e tutto il resto di firefox
<shouldes> alessio, è l'utente ad essere potenzialmente pericoloso, basta eliminare l'utente è il programma diventa sicuro
<alessio> shouldes, bhe mica tanto se sto testa di minchia crea un programma per eliminare i pacchetti orfani e poi mi elimina quelli sani è chi ha fatto il programma che è pericoloso
<alessio> shouldes, tanto lo sviluppatore si chiama fabio marzocca datemi un po' di tempo per reperire un po' di informazioni che vado a casa a pestarlo :D
<shouldes> alessio, le personalizzazioni e i segnalibri di firefox sono in .mozilla, niente a che vedere con deborphan
<alessio> shouldes, eh peccato che dopo aver usato gtkorphan è successo tutto questo vallo a chiedere a fabio marzocca
<alessio> shouldes, scusa ma i pacchetti non nella sezione libs, ma anche in sezioni come perl, phyton...sono orfani o meno??
<alessio> shouldes, e pensare che questo programma è pure nell'ubuntu software center e dicono di non aggiungere ppa che ti piallano il sistema ma di installare tutto da li ma per favore
<shouldes> alessio, se sono ex dipendenza di pacchetti installati sono orfani, se no non lo sono
<shouldes> *disinstallati
<alessio> shouldes, eh ok ma sto programma che fa alla fine?? si propone di rimuovere i pacchetti orfani e poi selezionando mostra tutti non solo quelli nella sezione libs ti palli il sistema
<alessio> shouldes, firefox ripristinato, ma i pacchetti sani che mi ha rimosso come skype, corel aftershot pro, filezilla, clementine
<shouldes> alessio, questo programma ti mostra anche i pacchetti opzionali, non necessari al funzionamento del sistema, se li rimuovi sono cavolacci tuoi, il sistema parte comunque
<alessio> shouldes, non riesco a ripristinarli potrei semplicemente reinstallarli ok, ma voglio ripristinare anche gli altri pacchetti che magari sono parte importante del sistema
<alessio> shouldes, ok e come faccio a vedere i pacchetti rimossi solo da questo programma?? in quel fiel di log ci sono 30 miliardi di voci e nemmeno una con la voce remove
<alessio> shouldes, sono tutti o installed o half-configured
<shouldes> alessio, dando il comando con il solo remove, a me spunta qualche riga del genere: :~$ less /var/log/dpkg.log* | sort | awk '$3 ~ /remove/'
<shouldes> 2012-04-01 15:26:32 remove nvidia-current 295.33-0ubuntu1~oneiric~xup1 <nessuna>
<shouldes> 2012-04-01 15:26:36 remove nvidia-settings 295.33-0ubuntu1~oneiric~xup1 <nessuna>
<alessio> shouldes, ecco un'altro povero utente tratto in inganno da quella schifezza d'uomo che ha creato questo programma http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=223637
<alessio> shouldes, ok ora li vedo
<alessio> shouldes, ma per ripristinarli tutti automaticamente non c'è un sistema??
<shouldes> alessio, mi pare tu stia esagerando, 3-4 anni fa ho usato qualche volta quel programma e se facevo disinstallazioni, sapevo che le avevo fatte io
<shouldes> alessio, non capisco cosa intendi per ripristinare, i pacchetti li devi installare, non li hai più
<alessio> shouldes, eh ok dai li ripristino a mano
<alessio> shouldes, synaptic mi fa vedere che sono installati O.o
<alessio> shouldes, ok li sto reinstallando 1 ad 1 -.-'
<searching> Salve a tutti ho un problema con la mia sd card anche eliminando le partizioni con gparted appena la rileva nuovamente torna come prima...provabilmente è danneggiata fisicamente c'è un modo per ripararla?
<ingamedeo> searching, Ciao !
<searching> ingamedeo, ciao
<ingamedeo> searching, Prova ad inserire la SD a dare sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdb
<ingamedeo> (dove sdb è la tua SD)
<searching> dovrebbe formattarsi?
<ingamedeo> searching, Si ! Si dovrebbero azzerare tutti i settori
<ingamedeo> searching, Ci metterà un po ......
<searching> ingamedeo,  fatto grazie vedremo
<ingamedeo> searching, Sta facendo .... o ha già finito ?
<searching> ingamedeo,  non mi restituisce il prompt quindi penso che stia andando
<ingamedeo> searching, Esatto
<ingamedeo> searching, Se non dice niente sta andando !
<ingamedeo> searching, Al termine della procedura ti darà errore, non preoccuparti è normale ! :)
<searching> ingamedeo, è da 16gb dici che faccio prima a tornare fra qualche oretta? :D
<ingamedeo> searching, Ci metterà + o - 2 / 3 ore
<searching> ingamedeo,  ok grazie :)
<ingamedeo> searching, Quando ha finito rifai le partizioni con Gparted e sei a posto ! :D
<searching> ^^
<Pulpiceddu_Luigi> ciao cè nessuno?
<Pulpiceddu_Luigi> ho un problema comunque buon 25 aprile
<Pulpiceddu_Luigi> ho un problema ocn la visione dei filmati da youtube, mi da dei colri sbagliati
<alessio> Pupiceddu_Luigi, disabilita l'accelerazione hardware
<Pulpiceddu_Luigi> a ok alessio
<Pulpiceddu_Luigi> come disabilita
<Pulpiceddu_Luigi> ma scusa devo disabilitare il driver video?^
<enzotib> Pulpiceddu_Luigi, tasto destro sul video, Impostazioni e poi togli il check a Abilita accelerazione hardware
<Pulpiceddu_Luigi> a ok grazi enzotib
<Pulpiceddu_Luigi> grazie enzotib
<enzotib> Pulpiceddu_Luigi, dimmi se funziona
<Pulpiceddu_Luigi> siok aspetta
<Pulpiceddu_Luigi> scusa enzotib  ma lo devo fare dentro youtube?  quel tasto destro?
<enzotib> Pulpiceddu_Luigi, sopra il video della pagina di youtube
<Pulpiceddu_Luigi> a ok
<enzotib> Pulpiceddu_Luigi, hai nvidia?
<Pulpiceddu_Luigi> ma si ho una 8800 solo che sto cercando il tasto importazioni  ma nonlo vedo
<enzotib> Pulpiceddu_Luigi, non il tasto impostazioni, devi fare tasto destro del mouse, ti si apre un menu, e una delle voci del menu è Impostazioni
<Pulpiceddu_Luigi> a si scusa mo l'ho visto
<Pulpiceddu_Luigi> l'ho fatto adesso devo riavviaremozzilla?
<enzotib> Pulpiceddu_Luigi, immagino di sì
<Pulpiceddu_Luigi> sisi adesso funziona
<Pulpiceddu_Luigi> magari avevo abilitato quelola roba io senza sapere quello che facevo
<Pulpiceddu_Luigi> comunque adesso va
<enzotib> Pulpiceddu_Luigi, no, non sei stato tu, è un bug
<Pulpiceddu_Luigi> a , quindi normalmente dovrebbe stare abilitato?
<Pulpiceddu_Luigi> quel acceleratore hardware dico
<enzotib> sì
<Pulpiceddu_Luigi> ma non è meglio che cambio il flashplayer allora?
<Pulpiceddu_Luigi> perche cosi magarimi appesantisce senza acceleratore
<Pulpiceddu_Luigi> ma poi sto bag è subentrato facendo gli aggiornamenti di ubuntu immagino
<Pulpiceddu_Luigi> spero che po lo correggano
<Pulpiceddu_Luigi> tu che dici lo correggeranno?
<enzotib> pare di no, questo dovrebbe essere l'ultimo plugin che adobe produce per linux
<Pulpiceddu_Luigi> l'ultimo?
<Pulpiceddu_Luigi> ma come poi non ne fanno piu?
<Pulpiceddu_Luigi> perche dovrebbe esser l'ultimo?
<enzotib> adobe così ha deciso
<Pulpiceddu_Luigi> ma che cazzata è , non capisco perche non debbano piu aggiornarlo
<Pulpiceddu_Luigi> sima la vita è lunga, che vuoldire sta roba che han deciso
<gikbuntu> In ogni caso, considera che flash è destinato a morir nel giro di pochi anni
<gikbuntu> e nessuno ne sentirà la mancanza
<Pulpiceddu_Luigi> si ma cosa vuoldire che sostituiranno il flash con qualcosaltro?
<Pulpiceddu_Luigi> è una vita che esiste il flash
<gikbuntu> Ad esempio, già con HTML5 puoi includere filmati in una pagina web
<Pulpiceddu_Luigi> anzi molte volte senza flash non si possono visualizzare molte cose
<gikbuntu> Poi flash è pesante...
<Pulpiceddu_Luigi> vabe ok ma se lo elimineranno spero che non creino bag come questo
<Pulpiceddu_Luigi> perche s elo eliminano e poi saltano fuori sti bag
<Pulpiceddu_Luigi> a quindi il flash appesantisce, pensavo il contrario
<Pulpiceddu_Luigi> io
<Pulpiceddu_Luigi> e vabe speriamo allora che stiprogrammatori non facciano cazzate e che facciano funzionare tutto bene
<gikbuntu> Beh, flash è solo il nome, non vuol dire che sia veloce come un lampo...XD
<enzotib> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Adobe_Flash#Possible_decline
<Pulpiceddu_Luigi> a aspetta che guardo
<Pulpiceddu_Luigi> no vabe non intendevo che fosse veloce per il nome , ma pensavo fosse essenziale per visualizzare le animazioni e i filmati,
<gikbuntu> Sì, ma come già dicevo, ci sono molte altre possibilità
<Pulpiceddu_Luigi> comunqu emeglio se dici che flash appesantisce , speriamo che diventi piu leggero tutto in sta maniera
<Pulpiceddu_Luigi> scusami mi chiamano  ci sentiam piu tardi
<Pulpiceddu_Luigi> comunque grazie
<intore__> ciao, ho un problema all'avvio della mia scheda di rete wireless. l'errore che mi si presenta è: b43-phy0 ERROR: This device does not support DMA on your system. please use PIO instead. cosa devo fare?
<Andrea79> Ma con Ubuntu non esiste la funzione "plug&play" ?
<nannes> Andrea79: per la maggior parte dell'hardware infatti, è così!
<user1> buonasera
<user1> mi servirebbe sapere come si fa a creare un collegamento sulla Scrivania di una cartella di rete
<user1> su ubuntu 12.04
<Andrea79> Io ho provato a inserire diverse chiavette, hdd esterni o stampanti e non le collega. Per farle funzionare devo spegnere il computer e poi riavviare lasciando le perifiche collegate e accese
<user1> come faccio, su windows è semplice, basta trascinare la cartella sul desktop e si crea il collegamento
<user1> qui come devo fare?
<user1> nessuno sa aiutarmi?
<fabio_cc> user1, clic col destro sulla cartella - > crea collegamento non va bene?
<user1> mi dice: errore durante la creazione del collegamento a <<caratteri strani>> - La destinazione non supporta i collegamenti simbolici.
<user1> possibile soluzione??????????
<Zermanno> Ciao, 12.04 esce oggi o domani?
<glpiana> ola
<esulu> ciao glpiana
<glpiana> ciao esulu
<enzotib> Zermanno, domani
<Zermanno> tnx
<jester-> sera
<gensa> salve
<gensa> ho un problema con la condivizione di una stampante installata su ubuntu
<gensa> vorrei condividerla con un px windows
<gensa> come faccio??????????
<gensa> come faccio?
<gensa> si può fare?
<jester-> gensa: px sarebbe?
<gensa> il pc
<gensa> ho digitato male
<jester-> gensa: stampante usb?
<gensa> si
<gensa> installata su ubuntu
<jester-> gensa: abiliti la condivisione e poi installi la sampante di rete sullìaltro pc
<gensa> il problema è che il pc windows non la vede, nonostante sia condivisa
<jester-> gensa: su winzoz condivisione abilitata pure?
<gensa> si, infatti wi
<gensa> scusa
<gensa> dicevo
<gensa> infatti su windows ci sono installate altre stampanti sempre condivise (ma da altro sistema win)
<jester-> gensa: comunque ontrolla in http://localhost:631
<jester-> gensa: che sia condivisa e visibile
<gensa> visto, ma come si imposta da CUPS?
<jester-> gensa:  http://localhost:631
<jester-> quella è l'interfaccia
<gensa> ho capito, ma nn ci sono riuscito da CUPS
<jester-> gensa: in amministrazione stampante c'è una pagina piena di opzioni
<gensa> ok...........ci riprovo...........nn sapevo che fosse così diffice da ubuntu
<jester-> gensa: installa pure system-config-samba
<gensa> ok...grazie ora provo e speriamo bene
<Lubuntiano> AIUTOOO miseriaccia!
<Lubuntiano> ho installato lbuntu ma ha sbagliato KeyMap.... deve avermi messo la tastiera spagnola o belga o chiss{ che altra
<enzotib> Lubuntiano, lxkeymap
<skymaster81> ciao a tutti ragazzi .. c'è qualche programmatore in lista?
<Lubuntiano> enzotib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/945943/
<enzotib> !chat | skymaster81
<ubot-it> skymaster81: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Lubuntiano> skymaster81: dipende da cosa serve
<pdor>  /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<enzotib> Lubuntiano, quindi non parte proprio lxkeymap?
<skymaster81> #ubuntu-it-chat
<enzotib> skymaster81, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Lubuntiano> enzotib: no, mi da' quell'errore che ti ho linkato
<skymaster81> hahahah è da 15 anni che non uso una chat irc :)
<enzotib> Lubuntiano, allora prova così: sudo dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration
<enzotib> Lubuntiano, e segui le istruzioni a schermo
<Lubuntiano> subito
<Ab3L> ciao. penso d'aver un problema con la webcam. mi sono accorto soltanto ieri, ma è relativamente lenta rispetto a quando l'ho messa un paio di settimane fa (anche cheese va a rilento). esiste un modo per capire cosa rallenta il suo utilizzo ed al limite accelerare il processo?
<Lubuntiano> enzotib: fantasticcscscscs funziona!
<Ab3L> può essere che i "lag" siano dovuti a qualche aggiornamento effettuato in queste settimane? se sì, è possibile sapere quale? (purtroppo so fare solo l'upgrade, non credo esista un sudo apt-get downgrade)
<enzotib> Lubuntiano, bene
<Lubuntiano> enzotib: non riesco a rinominare i lanciatori usl desktop
<enzotib> Lubuntiano, i lanciatori vengono mostrati sul desktop con il campo Name= contenuto, non con il nome del file
<enzotib> Lubuntiano, quindi gedit ~/Scrivania/file.desktop e modifica il campo Name=
<Lubuntiano> ah
<enzotib> !away | Janvitus
<ubot-it> Janvitus: i messaggi pubblici di away creano confusione in canale soprattutto per gli utenti alle prime armi e possono interrompere una discussione in corso. Ti preghiamo quindi di evitare di usarli
<Lubuntiano> enzotib: e ora che ho cambiato devo riavviare? semba ancora uguale
<Ab3L> <Ab3L> ciao. penso d'aver un problema con la webcam. mi sono accorto soltanto ieri, ma è relativamente lenta rispetto a quando l'ho messa un paio di settimane fa (anche cheese va a rilento). esiste un modo per capire cosa rallenta il suo utilizzo ed al limite accelerare il processo? <-- una volta avevo sentito parlare di cambiare i "nice". potrebbe servire? se lo faccio imballo ubuntu?
<AlexTux> ciao a tutti, domanda un po' di nabbo: domani, quando uscirà la nuova Ubuntu 12.04, mi conviene fare l'avanzamento o reinstallare da capo?
<jester-> AlexTux: dipende dal grado di cannibalizzazione del tuo os. se sei andato con ppa aggiornare viene una ciofeca
<AlexTux> jester-, per gli aggiornamenti gli ho fatti soli tramite responsy ufficiali, cioé solo tramite "Aggiorna Software"
<jester-> AlexTux: aggorna che a formattare sei sempre in tempo
<Ab3L> raga, pensate che firefox e webcam siano incompatibili? perché ora sto con skype senza firefox e sembra funzionare bene. niente più lag della webcam.
<jester-> Ab3L: che centra ff con la webcam di skype
<Ab3L> jester-: non so. appunto chiedo. riguarda il problema che ho postato prima.
<jester-> Ab3L: nel senso che avevi aperto ff e skype assieme?
<Ab3L> jester-: sì ^_^ e skype ha iniziato prima a balbettare, poi anche l'immagine s'è bloccata. pure firefox s'è messo a laggare
<Ab3L> jester-: ora ho riavviato il pc e avviato solo skype e va bene. per questo ho supposto che le cose siano correlate.
<jester-> Ab3L: per logica: o il pc è deboluccio per reegere il tutto o ff fa casino
<Ab3L> jester-:  solo che non so come verificarle.
<jester-> Ab3L: c' poco da verificare, se con ff aperto si azzoppa skype la causa è lui
<Ab3L> jester-: ma non esiste dunque modo di farli girare separatamente senza passare da macchine virtuali (tipo virtualbox)?
<Ab3L> s/separatamente/parallelamente/
<jester-> Ab3L: cosa
<jester-> Ab3L: skype da linux?
<Ab3L> jester-: far girare firefox e skype parallelamente senza che si incasinino a vicenda, da linux, ma senza aver uno in un sistema host e uno in un sistema guest
<jester-> Ab3L: e prchè mai si dovrebbe farli girare in vibox
<jester-> quando funzano beme d l inux
<Ab3L> jester-: praticamente l'idea che ho avuto sarebbe far girare skype all'interno i una specie di emulatore. così non mi incasina firefox.
<jester-> Ab3L: installa skype:386
<jester-> a parte il fatto di cosa freghi di ff mentre i usa la cam in skype
<esulu> ragazzi avete mai installato una chiavetta wind
<esulu> su ubuntu ?
<esulu> ho ho dei problemi seri con alcatel
<esulu> qualche idea per caso?
<fabio_cc> esulu, modello della chiavetta?
<esulu> one touch x200
<esulu> fabio_cc:
<esulu> lsusb mi da
<esulu> Bus 002 Device 006: ID 1bbb:0000 T & A Mobile Phones
<fabio_cc> esulu, puoi provare http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=298598
<fabio_cc> esulu, anzi meglio http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=410502
<esulu> fabio_cc: allora ho risolto
<esulu> usando semplicemente questo
<esulu> http://ronin117.blogspot.it/2010/08/modem-3g-alcatel-x200-one-touch-wind-su.html
<esulu> dovrebbe essere utile a tutti secondo me
<esulu> che hanno lo stesso problema che ho avuto io
<ingamedeo> Buongiorno a tutti ! :)
<ingamedeo> anzi buonasera !
<enzotib> !away | jason|away
<ubot-it> jason|away: i messaggi pubblici di away creano confusione in canale soprattutto per gli utenti alle prime armi e possono interrompere una discussione in corso. Ti preghiamo quindi di evitare di usarli
<jason|away> enzotib, qual'era? a me non ne risultano O.o
<enzotib> jason|away: anche cambiare nick quando sei away, non devi farlo
<jason|away> oh
<jason|away> chiedo venia
<Mario_> enzotbi
<Mario_> enzotib
<enzotib> ?
<Mario_> ciao
<enzotib> ciao
<Mario_> sesso in culo?
<enzotib> uff
<enzotib> umby213_away, non cambiare nick quando vai away, please
<umby213> enzotib: ok scusa... :)
<enzotib> np
<nannes> aiuto non mi fa installare il pacchetto language-support-writing-it
<nannes> di libre offi e
<gh0stn0te> ciao nannes, hai provato ad installarlo direttamente con sudo apt-get install language-support-writing-it (se SI, che messaggio di errore ottieni?)
<nannes> gh0stn0te: mi dice "impossibile trovare il pacchetto"
<nannes> ma i repo li ho agiunti!
<nannes> *Aggiunti
<gh0stn0te> prova a dare prima sudo apt-get update
<gh0stn0te> li hai aggiunti ma li devi anche aggiornare
<nannes> gia fatto
<nannes> nada
<gh0stn0te> uhm.. allora è possibile che il pacchetto nel repo non si chiami cosi
<nannes> l'ho preso dalla wiki.,,.. boh
<gh0stn0te> se provi a scrivere sudo apt-get install language-  e poi premi tab due volte velocemente ti da delle alternative?
<nannes> 819 possibilities ? o.O
<gh0stn0te> con sudo apt-get install language-support invece?
<nannes> zero gh0stn0te...
<nannes> c'è solo language-selector per gnome con "language-se"
<nannes> LOOOOOOOOOl
<nannes> perchè sempre a me ;(
<filo1234> nannes: ma che repo hai aggiunto se il pacchetto è in main?
<filo1234> sei sicuro che stai scrivendo bene il nome del pacco?
<filo1234> visto che hai appena scritto -se invece di -su
<nannes1> gh0stn0te: scusa è andata via la corrente
<nannes1> hai scritto?
<filo1234> nannes: ma che repo hai aggiunto se il pacchetto è in main?
<filo1234> sei sicuro che stai scrivendo bene il nome del pacco?
<gh0stn0te> comunque non lo trovo neanch io, e stò su una mint 12 con repo ubuntu oneiric main
<filo1234> visto che hai appena scritto -se invece di -su
<filo1234> gh0stn0te: mint non fa testo io sono su lucid e ce l'ho in main
<nannes1> filo1234: si si, ho fatto copia/incolla dalla wiki...
<nannes1> comunque infatti l'ho installato dai main
<filo1234> a meno che anche nannes1 non abbia un tarocco
<filo1234> ecco
<nannes1> poi mi serviva la traduzione e li ho dovuti aggiungere
<nannes1> ho messo i repo libreoffice e il pakk che dice in wiki
<nannes1> *i pakketti
<nannes1> !k | nannes1
<ubot-it> nannes1, please see my private message
<nannes1> xD
<nannes1> !ping | ubot-it
<ubot-it> ubot-it: pong
<gh0stn0te> <filo1234> gh0stn0te: mint non fa testo io sono su lucid e ce l'ho in main <--- io punto la main di oniric, se non la trovo, significa che il pacchetto su main oneiric x64 non c'è, mint o non mint :)
<nannes> gh0stn0te, filo1234 l'hopreso da qui ---> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibreOffice
<nannes> ops sbagliato! da qui http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Ufficio/LibreOffice
<nannes> gh0stn0te, filo1234 ^^
<nannes> però c'è scritto "guida verificata con 11.04, 10.04" e io c'ho la 11.10
<nannes> :Q https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/oneiric/+package/language-support-writing-it
<nannes> trovato! dalla 11.10 hanno cambiato struttura per i pacchetti dizionari
<nannes> al posto di quello ci stanno questi tre: myspell-it hyphen-it mythes-it
<gh0stn0te> evidentemente sono passati alla pacchettizzazione interna di libreoffice (abbandonando quella di ubuntu)
<nannes> gia... se qualcuno è dello staff-wiki modifichi ^
#ubuntu-it 2012-04-26
<cristian_c> ciao
<cristian_c> sapete per caso come si può utilizzare moonlight su midori?
<cristian_c> moonlight come opzioni ha soltanto firefox e chrome
<Odo> Giorno
<gian_> Ciao a tutti, ho un problema con il Conteggio cicli attivazione/disattivazione dell'hd del mio notebook. Quando sono collegato alla rete elettrica mi avanza di 1 ciclo anche per una intera giornata, mentre con la batteria avanza di 8 cicli al minuto che è tanto.
<cristian_c> gian_ come lo hai attivato?
<gian_> non l'ho attivato, sono solo andato su gestore dischi e poi Dati smart. Ho fatto un controllo (già da tempo tenevo sottoocchio) e ho visto quello che ho già scritto
<gian_> andando su google ho visto già diversi topic
<cristian_c> gian_, e cosa vorresti fare?
<gian_> naturalmente abbassare i numeri di cicli dell'hd quando sono alimentato a batteria
<enzotib> gian_, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/S.M.A.R.T.  in questa pagina, nella tabella, alla voce Power Cycle, non riporta né la freccia in basso (valore buono se basso) né la freccia in alto, quindi non pare sia un indicatore critico
<enzotib> vedere anche: http://kb.acronis.com/content/9112
<gian_> In molti forum compreso quello del sito Ubuntu se ne parla, il valore critico è circa 600.000 cicli (è vero molto alto). Ubuntu rispetto altri S.O come Win lascia il risparmio energetico così come settato nel bios. Con un utilizzo del notebook con batteria si ha un invecchiamento precoce dell'Hd
<OverMe> gian_, quale riga stai guardando? che id?
<gian_> la riga 193
<OverMe> quindi parli di questo http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/BugPosizionamentoTestina
<gian_> si proprio quello
<OverMe> non so se quella guida va ancora bene, prova
<OverMe> in teoria dovrebbe essere già fixato da tempo
<gian_> quella quida si riferisce alla 8.04 e 8.10, alimentando a corrente va tutto bene, il problema è solo con la batteria perchè in 10 minuti parcheggia la testina almeno 10 volte
<OverMe> sì, il bug è quello. prova
<gian_> qualcuno ha mai usato il file hdparm?
<Holden> forse intendi il programma hdparm?
<gian_> si scusa, il programma
<Holden> allora si
<Zermanno> Ciao, non doveva uscire oggi 12.04?
<davide> quando esce la 12.04
<enzotib> esci oggi, ma non si sa a che ora
<OverMe> "oggi" finisce alle 23:59
<Zermanno> ahah ok
<enzotib> /join #ubuntu-release-party
<enzotib> in inglese, though
<enzotib> diciamo che il "loro" oggi dovrebbe essere diverso da nostro, di qualche ora in più o in meno
<davide> enzotib: in italiano sempre qule canale
<enzotib> davide, non abbiamo un canale italiano per aspettare "precise", se vuoi puoi andare ad aspettare e chiacchierare su #ubuntu-it-chat
<enzotib> immagino che appena uscirà qualcuno lo dirà
<Matt_91> 'giorno a tutti. quando stampo con la mia stampante, se mando in stampa documenti più grandi di un tot, arrivata ad un certo punto la stamapante si blocca e ricomincia a stampare il documento da capo. nei log di CUPS non c'é nulla. la stampante in questione è una Epson Stylud dx 4400(ovviamente su windows funziona correttamente)
<Matt_91> *Stylus
<davide> exit
<Matt_91> io ho scritto al dev team di guteprint. secondo me è un problema di driver
<milo2585> Giorno :)
<Guest2288> Buon giorno
<ugone> la versione ita di precise è già scaricabile?
<enzotib> no
<enzotib> non c'è una versione ita, tra l'altro
<moreno> hola
<nannes> impossibile!! Ho trovato un computer dove va a scatti pure lubuntu son shromium!!! AAAAAAAARGHHH
<nannes> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
<nannes> dite che ricompilare il kernel possa cambiare qualcosa?
<Edoardo> A me non funzionano gli aggiornamenti:ho provato di tutto ma non va!!!!
<nannes> Edoardo: in che senso non funzionano
<gianni> Hello, may I ask a question about the installation of ubuntu 11.10?
<nannes> !en | gianni
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'en'
<nannes> !inglese | gianni
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'inglese'
<nannes> in | gianni
<nannes> gianni: in this channel you can only speak italian
<nannes> So if you can't, just join the channel #ubuntu, the official ubuntu english support
<gianni> scusate, parlo in italiano. La mia domanda è la seguente: ieri ho installato ubuntu 11.10 32 bit su macchina virtuale (vmware player) eseguita su windows 7 64 bit. Il processo di installazione ad un certo punto si è bloccato ("retrieving file 48 of 99", non sono sicuro dei numeri) e io non capivo il motivo, poi ho pensato di attivare la connessione ad internet (tramite umts, collegando via usb il mio cellulare al pc) e l'installa
<gianni> La domanda è: perchè è necessaria la connessione ad internet per installare ubuntu? Nella iso non ci sono tutti i file necessari? Oppure viene fatta qualche registrazione? In caso affermativo, questo significherebbe che non potrei installare ubuntu su un pc non collegato a internet, giusto?
<nannes> gianni: esistono diversi tipi di installazione per ubuntu, quindi dipende da quella che tu hai scelto. In generale, l'installazione da CD/USBdrive (quando scarichi la ISO e la masterizzi) non ha bisogno della connessione, ma contiene già tutti i pacchetti necessari
<nannes> Quindi si, con quel metodo puoi installare anche senza connessione internet.
<nannes> Se invece hai scaricato la ISO "Minimal", che contiene solo le procedure d'installazione e non i pacchetti stessi, sarai obbligato a connetterti ad internet
<nannes> E in più, i modem UMTS e Linux non vanno tanto d'accordo, e necessitano silitamente di configurazioni aggiuntive
<nannes> Quindi gianni, quello che hai scritto sembra anomalo, non dovrebbe succedere.
<nannes> !installazione | Se vuoi più informazioni ecco i link per la wiki gianni:
<ubot-it> Se vuoi più informazioni ecco i link per la wiki gianni:: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<gianni> grazie per le risposte. Ho scaricato la versione di default proposta in http://www.ubuntu.it/download, ossia la ubuntu desktop edition 11.10 32 bit. Considerate inoltre che ho installato ubuntu su macchina virtuale, ubuntu non ha necessità di vedere direttamente il modem umts, quindi niente probelemi di driver.
<nannes> gianni: se vuoi un consiglio riguarda nel sito, è appena uscita la nuova versione a quanto vedo. La 12.04 LTS (supporto di 2 anni)
<gianni> a proposito di ubuntu 11.10 si parla di "Ultima versione" nella pagina per il download. Comunque grazie per il consiglio. Il mio era solo un modo di fare esperienza con questo sistema operativo. Saluti.
<nannes> gianni: probabilmente la pagina che leggi non è aggiornata, visto che l'ultima è uscita proprio oggi! Ecco i link delle nuove versioni (desktop):
<nannes> i386---->http://releases.ubuntu.com/precise/ubuntu-12.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent                                      amd64---->http://releases.ubuntu.com/precise/ubuntu-12.04-desktop-amd64.iso.torrent
<gianni> nannes, approfitto della tua cortesia per chiederti la differenza tra le versioni i386 e amd64. La prima si riferisce alla versione 32 bit e la seconda a quella 64 bit? immagino che intel e amd non c'entrino nulla.
<nannes> gianni: Esatto! :) E' solo il tipo di architettura, che ha preso il nome di amd perché sono stati loro i primi a implementarla ;)
* filo1234 changed the topic of #ubuntu-it to: L'argomento di #ubuntu-it è: Canale italiano ufficiale di supporto per Ubuntu | Regolamento e info registrazione: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida  | Non incollare in canale, usare http://pastebin.ubuntu.com  | Log del canale su http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Ubuntu 12.04 Precise Pangolin è uscita: http://releases.ubuntu.com/precise/
<Holden> gianni, esatto... rispettivamente versioni a 32 e 64 bit. se hai un processore costruito dopo il 2005 supporta 64 bit
<nannes> gianni: e stessa cosa per i386 (anche se "i" non sta per intel)
<nicotano> salve, buon pangolino
<Holden> nannes, (i sta per intel!)
<gianni> Come già detto, ieri ho installato ubuntu 11.10 a 32 bit su macchina virtuale vmware player eseguita su windows 7 64 bit, quindi forse la versione corretta era la amd64, in effetti durante la creazione della virtual machine sono usciti fuori dei warning che ho ignorato. Poi alla fine il SO però gira correttamente, ho navigato con firefox ad esempio.
<nannes> Holden:  lol sicuro? non so perchè ma ero convinto di no :S
<nannes> gianni: un sistema 32bit è perfettamente capace di funzionare su cpu 64bit. E' l'inverso il problema
<gianni> E vero, questo è del tutto comprensibile e intuitivo. I warning forniti da VMWare player sembravano però avere quel senso. Comunque è tutto ok, ubuntu gira su macchina virtuale e imparerò ad apprezzarlo. Grazie di nuovo. E' la prima volta che uso questo canale per ricevere risposte e mi sono trovato benissimo. Ciao a tutti.
<nannes> eee c'è gente seria qui :D di niente gianni
<sbubba> salve
<sbubba> sono io o il forum non è accessibile?
<nicotano> sbubba, server intasati, stanno scaricando il pangolino
<sbubba> nicotano, ah ecco
<sbubba> i torrent no eh D:
<Pulpiceddu_Luigi> ciao volevo chiedere una cosa, ci sta mio fratello che dice che ha scaricato la copia di ubuntu e cerca di installarla sul portatile amd64 e all'avvio gli si ferma l'installazione dove ci sta la scritta ubuntu e non prosegue,  alui han detto che sarebbe raccomandata quella a 32 , ma secondo voi ubuntu a 64 la nuova versione da problemi?
<enzotib> Pulpiceddu_Luigi, se il processore è a 64 bit dovrebbe andare
<davide_> con la distribuzione 12.04 la web cam del notebook asus funzia bene con la 11.10 no
<GNAM> figo
<GNAM> ci sono miglioramenti
<AlexTux> ma è uscita?
<davide_> la mia è una domanda
<Pulpiceddu_Luigi> scusatemi mi ero distratto per cercare su google
<Pulpiceddu_Luigi> ma si infatti dovrebbe funzionare, pure a me sembra strano
<nannes> davide_: se parli
<nannes> in italiano più chiaro ti possiamo capire
<nannes> (15:21:01) davide_: con la distribuzione 12.04 la web cam del notebook asus funzia bene con la 11.10 no <-------------- da qui non capisco
<davide_> scusate con la 11.10 la web cam non sento audio e immagine rovesciata, configo nella 12.04 che vadi tutto bene
<jason_hudson> xD
<davide_> dimneticavo la 12.04 è uscita
<filo1234> !chat | davide_
<ubot-it> davide_: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<davide_> grazie e chiedo scusa
<gh0stn0te> salve
<AlexTux> ciao a tutti, domanda da nabbo: la iso scaricabile dal sito ubuntu.com e quella scaricabile dal sito ubuntu-it.org sono uguali?
<filo1234> ovvio
<AlexTux> filo1234, lo domando perché avevo detto che c'erano dei dischi per ogni lingua e/o regione, come funziona la cosa allora?
<enzotib> s/detto/letto/ ?
<filo1234> no, la lingua viene scelta durante l'installazione e nel caso scaricata dalla rete
<AlexTux> filo1234, ah, allora funge come sempre!
<AlexTux> ^__^"
<AlexTux> filo1234, quindi scarica allo stesso modo anche le stazioni radio streaming?
<filo1234> boh credo che quelle vadano aggiunte dopo
<filo1234> lo ignoro
<gh0stn0te> AlexTux: se intendi quelle di banshee suppongo siano pacchettizzate assieme alla versione italiana di banshee stesso, percio se scegli italiano... SI
<enzotib> non mi risulta che nei repo ufficiali ci sia una versione "italiana" di banshee
<AlexTux> ghostnote, grazie, sto discorso dei dischi "regionali" mi aveva mandato nel panico LOL
<AngelForget> ki ha provato la 12.04 ?
<enzotib> !kappa | AngelForget
<ubot-it> AngelForget: www.nokappa.it
<enzotib> AngelForget, senza contare che, se non hai un problema tecnico, ma vuoi solo sentire pareri, ti prego di spostarti su #ubuntu-it-chat, grazie
<AngelForget> ok enzotib
<Zermann> Ciao, ho appena installato 12.04 su un asus zenbook ux31. Funziona tutto eccetto il tasto destro del touchpad. Avete qualche soluzione?
<enzotib> Zermann, xinput list, su pasntebi
<enzotib> !pastebin | Zermann
<ubot-it> Zermann: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Zermann> enzotib, fatto
<enzotib> Zermann, l'indirizzo qui, please
<enzotib> (della pagina)
<Zermann> ops scusa http://paste.ubuntu.com/947541/
<enzotib> Zermann, xinput list 'ETPS/2 Elantech Touchpad'
<Zermann> enzotib, http://paste.ubuntu.com/947551/
<Zermann> enzotib, nel frattempo ho trovato questa cosa: http://www.theorangenotebook.com/2012/02/call-for-testing-clickpad.html dici che è sicuro?
<enzotib> Zermann, stavo vedendo anch'io
<enzotib> Zermann, è linkata anche dalla community documentation di ubuntu, quindi suppongo che valga la pena provare
<Zermann> enzotib, ok provo, grazie
<alessio> enzotib, we come va?? ieri dopo aver piallato il sistema per una cazzata ed aver reinstallato tutto l'os e tutti i software sono riuscito a mettere la luminosità del grub al massimo :D mi potresti dire come spostare le icone dei menù a sinistra?? grazie
<enzotib> alessio, ma non ti conveniva aspettare oggi, che è uscita la nuova versione LTS?
<alessio> enzotib, eh ci ho pensato però sabato mi serviva il pc pronto ora mi sono fatto un backup del disco :D
<enzotib> alessio, che DE usi?
<alessio> enzotib, tutta colpa di gtkorphan, ora ho rimesso tutto come era prima non ti dico che fatica =) comunque ora il problema delle scritte cancellate non si presenta più, ho messo i driver ati 12.4 :D uso gnome 3.4
<titubuntu> Ciao a tutti, ho ubuntu 10.04 e non sento audio
<enzotib> alessio, gnoem-shell, senza unity?
<alessio> enzotib, unity l'ho lasciato li nel caso ho problemi con gnome giusto per toglierlo e poi rimetterlo :D
<enzotib> alessio, lancia gconf-editor, se ce l'hai
<enzotib> titubuntu, ma è una cosa che è successa adesso?
<titubuntu> ho faticato parecchio avevo i video blu su youtube quindi sono ritornato all'edizione ubuntu col quale mi trovavo meglio la 10.04 ora pero' non so come settare l'audio :(
<alessio> titubuntu, prova a vedere magari hai settato al login la voce "escludi audio"
<alessio> titibuntu, al massimo apri alsamixer e vedi come sono messi i valori
<alessio> enzotib, ok poi...
<titubuntu> ok alessio come faccio?
<alessio> titubuntu, in un terminale scrivi alsamixer
<titubuntu> su alsamixer ci sono solo 2 barre tutte alzate
<titubuntu> mi ricordo che precedentemente avevo possibilita' di settare l'audio anche con output hdmi a piu' canali ora non c'e' piu'
<enzotib> alessio, cerca il campo /desktop/gnome/shell/windows/button_layout
<alessio> enzotib, ok poi la sequenza da mettere qual è??
<enzotib> alessio, "close,minimize,maximize:"
<alessio> enzotib, è gia impostato così =(
<enzotib> alessio, O.o
<alessio> enzotib, comunque vorrei da sinistra verso destra chiudi,massimizza,riduci
<alessio> enzotib, anche su ubuntu tweak tool è impostato su sinistra O.o
<enzotib> alessio, a parte l'odine, su che angolo della finestra sono adesso?
<alessio> enzotib, destra
<enzotib> alessio, ubuntu-tweak credo abbia poco a che fare con gnome-shell
<alessio> enzotib, no no puoi modificare anche i paramentri di gnome shell fidati ho gia provato, quello solo per unity si chiama in un'altro modo
<enzotib> alessio, questo c'è: apps -> metacity -> general -> button_layout ?
<alessio> enzotib, si avevo modificato anche quello ma niente prova a dirmi la sequenza vediamo se corrisponde
<titubuntu> enzotib cosa mi manca per settare l'audio?
<enzotib> alessio, cosa riporta adesso?
<alessio> enzotib, /apps/metacity/general/button_layout
<alessio> enzotib, ops
<alessio> enzotib, .close,maximize,minimize
<enzotib> alessio, col punto iniziale?
<alessio> enzotib, si avevo letto che se mettevi il punto a sinistra le spostava
<enzotib> alessio, metti così: minimize,maximize,close:
<enzotib> dovrebbero servire i due punti
<alessio> enzotib, ok basta un semplice riavva shell??
<enzotib> alessio, proviamo
<alessio> enzotib, niente con riavvia la shell rimangono a destra
<alessio> enzotib, riavvioo faccio prima :D
<enzotib> alessio, vedi cosa c'è in desktop --> gnome --> shell --> windows
<alessio> enzotib, close,minimize,maximize:
<enzotib> alessio, aspetta ho trovato forse una cosa che va bene per gnome 3.3 e 3.4
<alessio> enzotib, ok perfetto io ho gnome 3.4
<enzotib> alessio, hai dconf-editor?
<alessio> enzotib, no l'ho rimosso ieri
<alessio> enzotib, mo lo reinstallo
<enzotib> ecco, rimettilo :)
<alessio> enzotib, come si chiama il pacchetto?? o lo devo installare da ubuntu software center?
<enzotib> alessio, sudo apt-get install dconf-tools
<alessio> enzotib, ok buona ora?
<alessio> enzotib, no asp non lo trovo
<enzotib> alessio, lancia dconf-editor, vai su org/gnome/shell/overrides/button layout e metti: "minimize,maximize,close:"
<alessio> enzotib, ok ora??
<alessio> enzotib, bellaaaaaaa grazie
<alessio> enzotib, è sbagliata la sequenza però
<enzotib> alessio, cambia come ti pare
<enzotib> vuoi prima il close?
<alessio> enzotib, ok buona fatto grazie 1000000
<leo_> Sera
<leo_> Info! Ma la 12.04 va su pc un po anzianotti con proc. da 2 Ghz e 520 di ram? La 11 non mi dà problemi
<filo1234> provala
<nannes> leo_: teoricamente si.. Ma magari usa la "alternate" install così sei sicuro che non da noie all'installazione
<leo_> Ok- Ma si può anche solo aggiornare la 11 o bisogna fare tabula-rasa?
<filo1234> leo_: 11 che??
<leo_> 11.10
<filo1234> si puoi aggiornare
<leo_> Ok. Allora provo. Eventualmente prima con la live poi aggiorno
<fox-1_> ciao tutto il canale
<enzotib> !ciao | fox-1_
<ubot-it> fox-1_: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<vdmein> raga su phomyadmin il pacchetto php5-gd e php5-dev sono già installati?
<vdmein> phpmyadmin*
<fox-1_> volevo sapere quale distribuzione di ubuntu è piu adatta per un eeepc 1000hd
<alessio> enzotib, mi potreste dire come aggiornare da ubuntu 11.10 64bit a ubuntu 12.04 64bit?? devo per forza scaricarmi il dvd??
<enzotib> vdmein, di norma i pacchetto che finiscono per -dev non sono mai installati automaticamente
<alessio> ops la domanda è riferita a tutti vabbè....
<filo1234> vdmein: no il -dev non di sicuro e il -gd è raccomandato
<enzotib> alessio, no, vai sul gestore aggiornamenti, dovrebbe proportelo
<alessio> enzotib, ok buona grazie
<vdmein> ok grazie... e un'altra domanda il server lamp ha già il server ftp dentro?
<filo1234> no
<filo1234> linux apache mysql php
<vdmein> quindi installo vsftpd.. sto provando ad installare tutto da terminale
<filo1234> !server | vdmein
<ubot-it> vdmein: server is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server
<vdmein> ma php5.gd già non me lo trova
<filo1234> ci sono diversi server ftp
<leo_> Ciao, a più tardi. vado installo al 12 e torno
<fox-1_> provo la 12.04 LTS?
<vdmein> ok, però perchè se digito al terminale ftp mi esce dopo la schermata che ftp aspetta un comando?
<filo1234> quello è il client non il server
<vdmein> ah ecco! grazie per l'aiuto! :)
<glpiana> ola
<nonsoseaggiornar> ciao a tutti è uscita la nuovatubunto?
<glpiana> !topic | nonsoseaggiornar
<ubot-it> nonsoseaggiornar: per vedere il topic, scrivi /topic.
<cristian_c> sì, leggi il topic
<nonsoseaggiornar> avete gia aggiornato?
<glpiana> !chat| nonsoseaggiornar
<ubot-it> nonsoseaggiornar: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<nonsoseaggiornar> boh
<nonsoseaggiornar> adesso ho la ubunto 11.110
<nonsoseaggiornar> 32 bit
<glpiana> !enter | nonsoseaggiornar
<ubot-it> nonsoseaggiornar: non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<nonsoseaggiornar> posso aggiornare alla 64 bit?
<glpiana> nonsoseaggiornar, no devi reinstallare per cambiare architettura
<nonsoseaggiornar> e perdo i dati?
<glpiana> dipende da come ti muovi
<glpiana> nonsoseaggiornar, hai la home su partizione separata?
<nonsoseaggiornar> in che senso? io clicco
<nonsoseaggiornar> no
<cristian_c> !backup | nonsoseaggiornar
<ubot-it> nonsoseaggiornar: backup is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/BackupDelSistema
<glpiana> nonsoseaggiornar, allora fatti comunque un backup dei tuoi dati e poi durante l'installazione fai sostituire il sistema esistente con quello nuovo
<nonsoseaggiornar> uff sono preoccupato però
<glpiana> nonsoseaggiornar, è una delle opzioni che ti verranno mostrate
<glpiana> nonsoseaggiornar, non diamo sostegno morale su questo canale, sorry. solo supporto tecnico
<nonsoseaggiornar> e poi ho letto che ci hanno messo dei problemi con i video di youtube
<nonsoseaggiornar> è vero?
<glpiana> nonsoseaggiornar, che problemi?
<nonsoseaggiornar> problemi con i video
<nonsoseaggiornar> che non si vedono
<glpiana> nonsoseaggiornar, saranno problemi legati ad altro come al solito
<nonsoseaggiornar> boh
<glpiana> conflitti con altri plugin e robe simili
<nonsoseaggiornar> tu hai aggiornato?
<nonsoseaggiornar> lpiana
<glpiana> nonsoseaggiornar, sì, mesi fa
<nonsoseaggiornar> ?
<glpiana> nonsoseaggiornar, in ogni caso, prima di aggiornare, prova la live
<filo1234> nonsoseaggiornar: prova la live
<nonsoseaggiornar> non mi funziona ilcd
<nonsoseaggiornar> qualcuno ha gia aggiornato qui?
<nonsoseaggiornar> almeno per darmi consigli
<cristian_c> non è che magari ci sono difetti nella copia scaricata?
<nonsoseaggiornar> che copia?
<cristian_c> la iso del cd
<nonsoseaggiornar> non l'ho scaricata
<cristian_c> nonsoseaggiornar, hai dato pochi elementi per valutare, se hai ppa esterni è probabile che l'aggiornamento riesca male
<glpiana> !release | nonsoseaggiornar scarica di qui
<ubot-it> nonsoseaggiornar scarica di qui: puoi scaricare le iso ufficiali da qui: http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<glpiana> !md5 | nonsoseaggiornar controlla md5
<ubot-it> nonsoseaggiornar controlla md5: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<nonsoseaggiornar> si ma non mi funziona il cd
<glpiana> !installazione | nonsoseaggiornar
<ubot-it> nonsoseaggiornar: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<nonsoseaggiornar> è rotto
<nonsoseaggiornar> ubot-it: non capisco
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'non capisco'
<glpiana> nonsoseaggiornar, segui ste istruzioni. se ancora hai problemi torna a chiedere
<glpiana> nonsoseaggiornar, leggi bene e vedi che capisci
<nonsoseaggiornar> ma se non mi funziona ilcd come faccio
<glpiana> nonsoseaggiornar, per cd intendi il supporto o il lettore?
<cristian_c> lol, masterizzane un altro se l'hai bruciato
<nonsoseaggiornar> il lettore
<cristian_c> ah -,-'
<nonsoseaggiornar> scusa non mi veniva come si chiamava
<glpiana> nonsoseaggiornar, allora crea una live usb se il tuo pc ha l'avvio da usb
<cristian_c> !usb
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<nonsoseaggiornar> è un pc vecchio
<cristian_c> nonsoseaggiornar, controlla che il bios abbia il supporto usb
<nonsoseaggiornar> avevo provato anni fa con una usb fatta da windows xp
<glpiana> nonsoseaggiornar, allora niente. se vuoi aggiorni e cerchi di fare attenzione in modo da non avere problemi dopo. se no, ti tieni la 11.10
<nonsoseaggiornar> ma poi?
<glpiana> nonsoseaggiornar, tutto il resto non riguarda supporto tecnico, quindi sei pregato di continuare su #ubuntu-it-chat
<nonsoseaggiornar> allora scusa
<nonsoseaggiornar> come faccio ad aggiustare il lettore? questo è tecnico
<filo1234> nonsoseaggiornar: portalo all'assistenza
<glpiana> nonsoseaggiornar, supporto su ubuntu, non supporto hardware
<nonsoseaggiornar> io ho ubuntu
<glpiana> -.-
<glpiana> !troll | nonsoseaggiornar mettiamola così
<ubot-it> nonsoseaggiornar mettiamola così: Trollare è un comportamento considerato fastidioso dagli altri utenti del canale. Questo include andare offtopic o chiedere la stessa cosa piu volte ottenendo risposte ma non considerarle, e questi non sono i soli comportamenti che possono essere considerati da troll. Per favore leggi /msg ubot-it irc - se questo riguarda te, potresti ritrovarti fuori dal canale.
<nonsoseaggiornar> la 11
<nonsoseaggiornar> mi tengo la 11
<glpiana> nonsoseaggiornar, ho capito che versione hai, ma non è che se hai ubuntu vieni qui e ti si fa un pieno ll'auto perchè è a secco il serbatoio
<lilluz82> salve a tutti! come posso fare una live usb di gparted con ubuntu? devo per forza usare tuxboot o c'e' di meglio?
<glpiana> lilluz82, nelle live di ubuntu c'è gparted
<glpiana> !usb
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<filo1234> lilluz82: usando usb-creator
<filo1234> lilluz82: nel sito di gparted c'è scritto pure
<lilluz82> si ma non mi serve ubuntu.... devo usare gparted per aggiustare vista... e siccome non ho masterizzatore devo usare una live usb
<lilluz82> dove?? io ho letto tuxboot
<glpiana> !chat | lilluz82
<ubot-it> lilluz82: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<filo1234> lilluz82: metodo manuale B comunque
<lilluz82> ehm, sta live la devo creare con ubuntu :D
<lilluz82> ah ok mo guardo meglio
<glpiana> lilluz82, anche io ho ubuntu enon chiedo e ricette dei calamari ripieni su questo canale
<lilluz82> non sto chiedendo come aggiustare vista, sto chiedendo come installare gparted su usb tramite ubuntu....
<glpiana> e io ti ho detto che gparted C'E' nelle live di ubuntu
<glpiana> cosa non è chiaro?
<lilluz82> che se faccio partire la live di ubuntu, mi parte la live di ubuntu, che non mi serve... mi serve solo la live di gparted
<glpiana> !chat | lilluz82 e due
<ubot-it> lilluz82 e due: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<lilluz82> che devo creare con il mio pc che ha ubuntu
<glpiana> lilluz82, toh, tieni http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<lilluz82> grazie  adesso leggo
<filo1234> lilluz82: c'è la guida sul sito di gparted per fare una usb da linux leggi
<vdmein> qualcuno mi sa aiutare http://paste.ubuntu.com/947780/
<glpiana> vdmein, non so cosa tyu voglia fare, ma per spostare directory prova con mv -r
<filo1234> vdmein: togli /*
<vdmein> ok ci provo subito
<filo1234> e poi dice che l'altra dir non esiste....
<vdmein> non va in entrambi i casi
<filo1234> vdmein: dove sta la dir che vuoi spostare?
<vdmein> vi metto il link della guida che sto leggendo...
<vdmein> http://avezzanolug.org/content/installare-drupal-7-su-ubuntu-1004-lts
<filo1234> o meglio cosa vuoi fare con quella dir?
<vdmein> su home
<filo1234> ls -ld drupal*
<filo1234> ls -ld drupal-7.17
<vdmein> a quanto ho capito da quella semplice guida la dovrei spostare...
<vdmein> nella destinazione che non capisco
<vdmein> è l'installazione di drupal
<filo1234> vdmein: a parte che drupal è nei repo
<vdmein> volevo farla da shell
<filo1234> sudo apt-get install dripal6
<filo1234> drupal6*
<vdmein> la 7 non la trova
<filo1234> non c'è
<filo1234> comunque
<filo1234> ls -ld drupal-7.17
<filo1234> ls -ld drupal-7.12
<filo1234> pff
<vdmein> drwxr-xr-x 9 6226 6226 4096 2012-04-26 19:36 drupal-7.12
<glpiana> vdmein, su questo canale non c'è supporto a software non rpesente nei repositiry e nemmeno a guide presenti nei blog
<vdmein> va bene!
<glpiana> vdmein, se segui i blogger, chiedi ai blogger autori delle guide che segui
<vdmein> a dire la verità l'ho trovata girando... :)
<nannes> vieni su #ubuntu-it-chat vdmein
<giantkiar> salve a tutti
<ingamedeo> giantkiar, ciao
<Zermann> Ciao, ho appena installato 12.04 su di un portatile e ho notato alcuni probemi. Dove posso notificare i bug?
<filo1234> !bug | Zermann
<ubot-it> Zermann: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/SegnalareBug | vedi anche !launchpad
<gnux> ciao a tutti
<Guest99253> sapete dirmi qual e' il comando per istallare adobe flash player?
<ingamedeo> Guest99253, sudo apt-get install adobe-flashplugin
<gh0stn0te> e se usi distro diverse da ubuntu generalmente lo trovi nel pacchetto flashplugin-nonfree
<ingamedeo> gh0stn0te, :)
<glpiana> Guest99253, sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer   se non hai medibuntu
<gh0stn0te> per chiarezza, và detto :)
<glpiana> gh0stn0te, non c'è più flashlugin-nonfree
<gh0stn0te> su debian ergo mint lmde e altre deb based, si.
<gh0stn0te> appunto dicevo se usi altre distro..
<Guest99253> infatti uso kubuntu
<ingamedeo> glpiana, il comando che ho detto io è sbagliato ?
<Guest99253> ho appena installato la nuova versione, ma appena avvio l'aggiornamento si impalla
<nandropoff> aiuto
<nandropoff> chi mi risponde?
<bodhibob> !aiuto
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<nandropoff> installazione su sistema sata raid impossibile. errore le partizioni non esistono. con la 10.10 tutto è configurato e funziona perfettamente. con la versione 11.04 ho usato la alternate per installare il sistema. mi dava comunque errori ma solo quando andavo ad installare il boot loader. alla fine inserendo manualmente il device su cui installare, l'installazione è riuscita. con la alternate 12.04 l'errore si verifica quando s
<glpiana> ingamedeo, se hai i repo medibuntu sì, se no no
<glpiana> !raid | nandropoff vedi se ti è utile
<ubot-it> nandropoff vedi se ti è utile: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/FakeRaid
<ingamedeo> glpiana, OK però strano io quei repo non ce li ho e ho installato così ....
<nandropoff> ora vedo
<glpiana> ingamedeo, sorry, hai ragione
<ingamedeo> glpiana, OK
<glpiana> !info adobe-flashplugin
<ubot-it> adobe-flashplugin (source: adobe-flashplugin): Adobe Flash Player plugin version 11. In component main, is optional. Version 11.2.202.228-0oneiric1 (oneiric), package size 6436 kB, installed size 17200 kB (Only available for i386 amd64)
<ingamedeo> glpiana, Mi sembrava strano ma ti davo ragione sulla fiducia ...
<ingamedeo> xD
<glpiana> lol
<nandropoff> link raid non utile. l'array è creato e funzionante. sopra c'è installato winzozz7. ubuntu 10.10 (ripeto perfettamente funzionante) ubuntu 11.10 anche questo funzionante. vorrei sostituire 11.10 con 12.04 per avere una nuova installazione pulita senza però cancellare gli atri due sistemi operativi.
<nandropoff> l'array viene elencato posso definire i vari punti di mount. vado su termina partizionamento e scrivi modifiche su disco. la parte grafica mi dice "impossibile creare area di swap". se faccio ctrl+alt+f4 e vedo il terminale dice nvidia_ff etc etc non esiste.
<meltinpot> salve a tutti
<meltinpot> ho un problema abbastanza noioso
<meltinpot> sul pc mpnto una gt460 che come uscite video ha solo 2 dvi 1 mini-hdmi, purtroppo il mio monitor ha solo l'ingresso vga e quindi sono costretto ad usare un adattatore dvi-vga, il problema è questo: provando a settare automaticamente la risoluzione ubunto prende i valori massimi del monitor che sono 1440x900 e il risultato non è dei migliori (l'immagine non risulta centrata ed è più grande dell'area del monitor. provando ogni combinazione di risolu
<meltinpot> zione possibile il risultato non cambia, l'immagine è sempre decentrata e tagliata ma solo ad una risoluzione peggiore. Qualcuno può aiutarmi???
<filo1234> meltinpot: il monitor non ha l'autoadjust?
<meltinpot> no
<filo1234> meltinpot: che risoluzione vorresti?
<esulu> chi sa quando mi chiede automaticamente aggiornamento a 12.04 lst
<filo1234> uhm se non ha l'autoadjust però mi sa che è un bel casinetto
<meltinpot> con winzoz ad una risoluzione di 1280x960 il problema sembra essere risolto ma tutto risulta nettamente sfocato
<filo1234> e con quella risoluzione su ubuntu?
<meltinpot> nada stessa cosa
<meltinpot> è possibile che faccia casino l'adattatore nel convertire digitale --> analogico??
<filo1234> bah che io sappia no, ne ho usato di diversi ma non saprei con certezza
<Ezequiel_> Ciao vorrei richiedere assistenza
<Ezequiel_> Grazie mille...
<esulu> Ezequiel_: esponi il problema
<Ezequiel_> ho una macchina asus k53TA e con linux ubuntu mi da problemi nella fasse di istallazione sia da pennetta che da cd...
<gh0stn0te> meltinpot: apri il menu osd del tuo monitor dovresti avere dei comandi per centrare l immagine
<gh0stn0te> asse x e asse y
<gh0stn0te> come nei normali crt
<Ezequiel_> ho provato anche con i sistemi piu vecchi ma il risultato e sempre lo stesso
<Ezequiel_> lo legge spunto su intalla o prova e il pc sembra spengersi...ma continua acceso con schermo spento
<Andy80> meltinpot: qual è la risoluzione "ottimale" del tuo monitor?
<Ezequiel_> circa 1350*
<meltinpot> 1440x900
<meltinpot> ho provato a spostare le assi ma anche se spostandole risulta sempre tagliata
<Ezequiel_> Esulu_: potresti aiutarmi?
<Ezequiel_> esulu_:potresti aiutarmi?
<nannes> Ezequiel_: il tuo è un problema comune a chi ha il tuo modello di notebook
<Ezequiel_> e c'e una risoluzione?
<Andy80> meltinpot: se la risoluzione ottimale è quella dovresti fare di tutto per tenerlo solo a quella risoluzione, altrimenti l'immagine risulterà sempre sfuocata/zoomata ecc...
<Andy80> meltinpot: ma il monitor non ha il tastino per eseguire la "centratura" dell'immagine?
<jester-> sera
<Andy80> meltinpot: te lo dico perchè anche io uso un adattatore VGA-DVI e non solo... ho persino uno Switch VGA nel mezzo (condivido il monitor con l'Xbox) e da solo il PC non rileverebbe nemmeno la capacità del mio monitor ;)
<Ezequiel_> nannes_: ce un qualche tipo di risoluzione del problema??
<meltinpot> infatti il problema è quello, la risoluzione 1440x900 è quella nativa e anche quella consigliata dal sistema, ma taglia. ho spulciato tutto il menu del monitor mo nn esiste tasto per adjust
<nannes> Ezequiel_, hai due soluzioni:
<nannes> 1) installi ubuntu dal cd "alternate", che però se sei nuovo di ubuntu può sembrarti spartano
<nannes> 2) Colleghi un monitor esterno alla porta HDMI (o dvi) e installi con quello. Una volta installato prendi i driver radeon da "driver hardware", dopodichè puoi tornare a usare il notebook normale
<nannes> Ezequiel_: scegli una delle due
<Ezequiel_> ok grazie mille ho capito il secondo, ma non il primo...
<nannes> !alternate | Ezequiel_
<ubot-it> Ezequiel_: Il CD Alternate è un CD con la classica installazione testuale. Supporta un maggior numero di hardware rispetto al live cd e può anche essere usato per l'aggiornamento. Cerca il link nella pagina di download: http://www.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?page=Ottenere_Ubuntu
<Ezequiel_> comunque anche con altri linux i driver non mi venivano letti...
<Ezequiel_> non su "driver hardware"
<meltinpot> cioè l'adattatore l'ho comprato al carrefour per tipo 2 euri e ha sempre fatto male il suo lavoro devo dire... a me mi pizza tanto
<meltinpot> *puzza
<nannes> tu prova, provare non costa niente
<Ezequiel_> ok grazie mille...
<Ezequiel_> :)
<nannes> di niente
<Ezequiel_> scusa mma come lo scarico il CD Alternate
<Ezequiel_> ??
<nannes> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/12.04/release/ <--------- Ezequiel_ scegli la versione che vuoi da qui
<nannes> NO NO
<Ezequiel_> NO NO cosa??
<nannes> ho sbagliato, da qui intendevo ---> http://releases.ubuntu.com/precise/
<Ezequiel_> ok
<Ezequiel_> ;)
<Ezequiel_> server o desktop?
<Ezequiel_> no scusa, ho capito :0
<Ezequiel_> :)
<Ezequiel_> ma scarico AMD dato che ho un processore AMD A6, no?
<ubuntu> salve a tutti, sono su una live di ubuntu su un portatile che ha installato ubuntu nella partizione di windows.... tutto filava liscio fino ad oggi, adesso non mi parte piu
<ubuntu>  un cavolo, allàavvio mi appare bootmgr mancante, che fare
<nannes> Ezequiel_, puoi scegliere tu! i386 se vuoi la 32bit, amd64 se vuoi la 64bit!! Io prenderei la 64 al tuo posto... e scarica via torrent che fa prima!
<Ezequiel_> ok grazie mille!!!
<nannes> !grub | ubuntu
<ubot-it> ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<ubuntu> le guide online dicono di usare una live di gparted, ma non ho masterizzatore per crearmela neà pennetta usb, dite che ce la faccio lo stesso con la live di ubuntu_ come posso fare_
<ubuntu> nannes, il problema e
<ubuntu> àprecedente a grub, perche ubuntu non e installato in una partizione dedicataù
<nannes> ubuntu: uhm si, se non sbaglio anche dalla live puoi fare il ripristino di GRUB
<nannes> jester-: ^^ ?
<jester-> eh
<jester-> ubot-it: se non su partizione dove è installata
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jester-> ubuntu:  se non su partizione dove è installata
<ubuntu> ho installato ubuntu senza partizionare l hd, la partizione non c e,
<ubuntu> sotto vista e installato
<nannes> aaaaa
<jester-> ubuntu: come dire sono vivo ma non respiro
<nannes> aahahaha
<nannes> ubuntu: hai usato wubi?
<ubuntu> si
<ubuntu> esattamente
<nannes> allora io non ti so aiuta
<jester-> ubuntu: è dentro a vista e quando fai il boot cosa succede
<jester-> ubuntu: vista parte o no
<ubuntu> mi appare una sorta di pseudo grub di vista, ma adesso non mi appare nulla... cmq quando mi appariva mi chiedeva se volevo far partire vista o ubuntu, se sceglievo ubuntu mi partiva la schermata di grub.... funziona cosi con wubi
<ubuntu> adesso accendo il pc e mi appare la scritta bootmgr mancante premere ctrl alt canc.... e non combino nulla
<jester-> ubot-it: non ti da la possibilità di far partire vista o un pormpt tipo: grub>
<jester-> ubuntu:  non ti da la possibilità di far partire vista o un pormpt tipo: grub>
<ubuntu> su internet dicono di operare con una live di gparted, ma non riesco a masterizzare co sta live di ubuntu, e normale
<ubuntu> no purtroppo no
<jester-> ubuntu: hai una live ubuntu?
<ubuntu> si adesso sono su live
<ubuntu> live cd
<ubuntu> brasero non mi funge
<jester-> !mbr | ubuntu
<ubot-it> ubuntu: Per  ripristinare MBR: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RipristinoMbrWindows
<jester-> quantomeno ti parte vista
<jester-> se non è sminchiato al che non sarebbe una gran perdita
<ubuntu> e' normale che non funzioni brasero dalla live? perche se riesco a farlo funzionare mi masterizzo la live di gparted e risolvo
<ubuntu> ah! ottimo ora leggo tutto :D
<jester-> ubuntu: devi montare la partizzione o penna dove hai la iso, cliccihi destro, scrivi iso
<jester-> ubuntu: montala da nautilus
<ubuntu> la scarico sulla scrivania la iso? e' lo stesso?
<jester-> ubuntu: la scrivania della live non si reiferisce al pc
<jester-> devi sriveral ada qualche parte
<ubuntu> copio su una cartella dell' hd.. va bene lo stesso?
<jester-> ubuntu: dove ti pare, basta che sia un supporto
<ubuntu> ok tra dieci minuti l'avro scaricato.... ma poi posso masterizzare o brasero essendo su live non funziona?
<ubuntu> perche devo staccare il cd della live e metterre uno vergine
<jester-> ubuntu: leggi sopra
<jester-> ubuntu: non penso che se stacchi il cd llive puoi masterizzare
<ubuntu> ok provo :) ci vediamo tra una decina di minuti quanto si scarica ;)
<jester-> ubuntu: quindi prendi iso per usb
<ubuntu> ah, e come faccio allora?
<Damaskinos> salve ho visto che è uscito l'avanzamento all'ultima release. io ho come ambiente grafico gnome-shell se eseguo l'avanzamento posso avere dei problemi avendo questo ambiente grafico? so che è meglio formattare ma adesso non ho proprio il tempo per farloù
<Damaskinos> grazie
<ness1> un saluto a tutto il canale
<ness1> avanzamento di versione avviato, brividino lungo la schiena, probabilmente ci metterà tutta la notte per repository intasati, ma pazienza :)
<bithunter> buonasera a tutti
<agnul> suggerimenti per aggiustare un grub che si rifiuta di partire con un "no such partition"?
<esulu> fantastico aggiornamento avvenuto a LST
#ubuntu-it 2012-04-27
<disperato> salve a tutti! il mio problema e' lungo, ma l'ho copiato su http://paste.ubuntu.com/949118/ gli date un occhiata? grazie!
<disperato> e' scritto meglio qua http://paste.ubuntu.com/949119/
<enzotib> disperato, io proverei a vedere se con un CD di windows riesci a ripristinare la situazione
<disperato> e come faccio? :(
<disperato> che comandi do?
<enzotib> disperato, devi fare il boot con un cd di windows e poi scegliere "Ripristina" quando te lo propone
<disperato> fatto,  ma non funziona, dovreoi crivere qualcosa su prompt dei comandi, ma non so che scrivere
<enzotib> disperato, purtroppo non conosco l'argomento, dato che si tratta di windows
<disperato> ok grazie lo stesso, credevo si potesse fare qualcosa dalla live di ubuuntu
<Andreone> Ciao
<enzotib> disperato, tu hai usato wubi, per cui il problema diventa complicato
<Andreone> Mi aiutare a installare il grub ?
<enzotib> Andreone, spiega il problema
<Andreone> Allora ho installato ubuntu 12.04
<Andreone> e quando ho riavvioato il pc mi dava
<Andreone> Error: no such partition
<Andreone> quindi ho inserito il cd di supergrub ed ho rimosso il grub
<Andreone> infatti parte windows
<Andreone> ma per inserire il grub in modo che posso avviare sia windows che ubuntu ?
<enzotib> !grub | Andreone
<ubot-it> Andreone: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<enzotib> Andreone, segui la guida del ripristino
<Andreone> lo fatto ma mi da un errore
<enzotib> Andreone, che errore?
<Andreone> se scrivo
<Andreone> grub-install /dev/sda
<Andreone> mi da
<Andreone> cp: cannot create regular file `/boot/grub/915resolution.mod': Permission denied
<Andreone> allora scrivo
<Andreone> sudo fdisk -l
<Andreone> e mi da questo
<Andreone> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/949144/
<Andreone> enzotib, ci sei ?
<Andreone> se scrivo
<Andreone> sudo mount /dev/sda5 /mnt
<Andreone> mi dice
<Andreone> mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<Andreone> Mi stacco vedo come posso fare, bel aiuto però
<pa> perche su ubuntu precise all settings-> keyboard layout c'e' cinese di formato di default?
<pa> e non si puo manco levare..
<fgm_> salve
<fgm_> qualcuno può dirmi, gentilmente, quale file di Xubuntu devo scaricare per fare una installazione su un notebook Intel Pentium IV?
<cristian_c> ciao
<cristian_c> non so come utilizzare moonlight su midori, nella pagina di moonlight sono disponibili soltanto firefox e chrome
<cristian_c> qualcuno di voi usa midori?
<rob> ciao
<rob> ieri ho installato da zero 12.04 ma 1) non doveva essere la 64bit la versione principale?
<rob> 2) non doveva cambiare il suono d'avvio?
<rob> 3) se tengo premuto il pulsante col logo windows non mi compaiono le scorciatoie...
<enzotib> rob, riguardo a 1) e 2), dove lo hai letto? riguardo a 3) per quanto tempo tieni premuto il tasto?
<rob> enzotib, effettivamente 1 e 2 l'ho letto su forum ecc... 3 anche 10 secondi ma non succede nulla... xo uso unity 2d, cambia qualcosa??
<enzotib> rob, non lo so, provo con 2d, aspetta
<enzotib> rob, con unity-2d mostra solo i numerini sulle icone della dash
<rob> ah ok grazie mille!
<enzotib> poi non so se è un bug, ma anche a me fa così
<rob> capito, grazie ancora! buona giornata
<pa> come metto le icone per le finestre a destra?
<pa> la X, il quadrato e il - ?
<lilluz82> salve a tutti, come si fa a montare una penna usb da una live di ubuntu?
<lilluz82> l'ho inserita ma non me la legge :/
<pa> dmesg
<pa> vedi se il kernel la rileva
<lilluz82> ok ora guardo
<cristian_c> pa, vuoi spostare i pulsanti da stile ma a stile win?
<lilluz82> si la vede
<pa> cristian_c, si, comqunue ho trovato, grazie
<pa> lilluz82, allora prova a montarla con mount
<pa> tipo in /mnt
<pa> che c'e' e dovrebbe essere vuoto
<lilluz82> ah ce lo fatta con nautilus... tasto destro mount ;)
<pa> :)
<luca__> salve io ho un problema con plymouth manager
<glpiana> ola
<luca__> non si avvia più, da quando ho cliccato compatibilità con burg
<luca__> ho installato ubintu 12.04
<glpiana> luca__, burg non è nei repository e mi pare nemmeno plymouth-manager
<luca__> e avevo installato PM perchè ho problemi nella risoluzione troppo bassa del grub2 e dello screen splash
<glpiana> luca__, qui non c'è supporto su software esterno
<glpiana> luca__, la risoluzione di grub viene configurata trami /etc/default/grub come da guida
<glpiana> !grub | luca__
<ubot-it> luca__: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<luca__> e invece per la risoluzione bassa del grub come posso fare?
<luca__> si ho letto ma non ho risolto
<glpiana> luca__, guarda la guida che ti ho indicato. tra le voci del fie /etc/default/grub ce n'è una relativa alla risoluzione di grub
<glpiana> luca__, questa per l'esattezza: #GRUB_GFXMODE=640x480  a cui va tolto il # per renderla attiva
<glpiana> luca__, dopo modifica come sempre va dato sudo update-grub
<gian_> scusate, ho lanciato il comando hdparm -B 254 /dev/sda per evitare troppi cicli di attivaz/disatt della testina quando è alim. a batteria, tale comando devo lanciarlo ogni volta al riavvio?
<luca__> ok riprovo, grazie
<cristian_c> gian_, funziona?
<Zermann> Ciao, dopo l'uscita di 12.04 l'ho installata su 3 pc, su tutti e tre ho riscontrato lo stesso problema: finita l'installazione cerco il programma "cmake" nel software center e non trova nulla. Dopo qualche riavvio e apt-get update rifaccio la ricerca e cmake appare. Quale è il problema?
<gian_> dovrei passare a batteria, al momento non so. perchè hai avuto problemi anche tu?
<glpiana> Zermann, se dopo gli update appare non vedo il problema
<gian_> qualcuno ha già utilizzato hdparm per evitare troppi cicli della testina?
<Zermann> glpiano, certo non è grave ma ho già ricevuto due chiamate da persone in cerca di aiuto con lo stesso problema.
<glpiana> Zermann,come sempre ils istema va aggiornato dopo l'installazione. se poi c'è qualche problema lo si affronta, se si risolve da sè non è pi
<glpiana> più necessario
<Zermann> glpiano, più che una soluzione vorrei sapere se capita sempre oppure sono io sfigato
<glpiana> Zermann, installa vbox, fai una installazione e prova
<Zermann> glpiano, poi provo, e se succede ogni volta? vale la pena notificare un bug?
<glpiana> Zermann, glpiana non glpiano
<luca> grandi ho risolto, adesso vedo il grub con la giusta risoluzione, non avevo tolto il cancelletto...
<cristian_c> lol
<Zermann> glpiana, ops scusa
<cristian_c> gian_, può darsi, ma fai un test
<luca> però non mi fa vedere la schermata di ubuntu all'avvio, la vedo solo alla chiusura
<gian_> intendi un test con questo comando?: sudo smartctl -a /dev/sda | grep 193
<luca> come mai non riesco a vedere l'immagine di ubuntu all'avvio ma solo all'arresto?
<cristian_c> gian_, un test con la batteria e il comando precedente
<cristian_c> !veggenti | luca
<ubot-it> luca: Gli utenti di questo canale non sono in possesso di poteri magici, non possiedono sfere di cristallo e non sono nemmeno veggenti. Canonical non può permettersi un corso di stregoneria per i suoi collaboratori. Si chiede quindi, gentilmente, di esprimersi in maniera chiara e molto dettagliata.
<luca> ok cosa avete bisogno di sapere?
<cristian_c> luca, tu parli del plymouth, giusto?
<luca> si prima avevo accennato al plymouth
<luca> l'ho installato poi ho cliccato su compatibilità con burg e non si avvia più
<cristian_c> luca, in pratica avvii il sistema, compare grub e dopo?
<cristian_c> senza burg funziona?
<luca> allora adesso compare il grub con la corretta risoluzione, poi 3-4 secondi di schermata nera e appare la finestra con il login
<cristian_c> senza burg?
<glpiana> luca, avvio molto rapido dunque. io non starei a menarmela, peso che plymouth non faccia in tempo a partire che già arrivi a login
<luca> esatto senza burg
<luca> hai ragione glpiana però pensavo che avere un programma che non si avvia potrebbe essere un problema
<luca> intendo plymouth
<luca> quando clicco in applicazioni - stumenti di sistema- plymouth manager questo non si avvia
<glpiana> luca, boh, posso solo dirti che sul mio pc ho una latenza su schermo nero per poi visualizzare pochi secondi plymouth
<glpiana> luca, plymouth manager non è nei repo che io sappia
<cristian_c> luca, quali driver utilizzi?
<luca> della scheda grafica intendi?
<cristian_c> certo
<luca> nvidia driver version 295.40
<luca> scheda geforce 9500mgs
<luca> 9500m gs
<luca> pc acer 5920g
<cristian_c> luca, da dove hai preso questi driver?
<luca> li ha installati di default quando ho installat ubuntu
<cristian_c> controllo
<gian_> No, questo comando non serve proprio a nulla, con batteria mi fa 4 cicli al minuto il che è tantissimo
<cristian_c> luca, la tua scheda è supportata dai nouveau, i driver che ci ti non sono installati di default
<cristian_c> *citi
<luca> io non ho installato alcun driver
<luca> all'installazione di ubuntu erano già presenti
<cristian_c> Has unified shader architecture, can do GPGPU and CUDA, has virtual memory, quite different from previous cards.
<cristian_c> dal sito di nouveau
<cristian_c> quindi questa cosa non torna tanto
<luca> che cosa posso fare?
<cristian_c> luca, però si può scoprire con un lspci -k
<cristian_c> che ti dirà se i nouveau sono disponibili o no
<glpiana> luca il tuo sistema (al di là del plymouth) funziona? o hai problemi con l'accelerazione video?
<luca> ok, ho dato il comando lspci -k.... glpiana a volte ci sono dei sfarfallii
<luca> del monitor
<luca> Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Device 0121
<luca> 	Kernel driver in use: nvidia
<luca> 	Kernel modules: nvidia_current, nvidia_current_updates, nouveau, nvidiaf
<cristian_c> la prossima volta usa pastebin per postare output maggiori di 3 righe
<cristian_c> !pastebin | luca
<ubot-it> luca: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<luca> scusate non lo sapevo
<cristian_c> luca, controlla che i driver attuali siano tra questi: nvidia_current, nvidia_current_updates, nouveau, nvidiaf
<cristian_c> non vorrei che tu li avessi presi dal sito ufficiali
<cristian_c> *ufficiale
<luca> Kernel modules: nvidia_current, nvidia_current_updtates, nouveau, nvidiaf
<cristian_c> io dico questi: nvidia driver version 295.40
<cristian_c> controlla in Driver aggiuntivi quali sono quelli attivi
<luca> driver attivi e in uso sono: driver grafici e accelerati nvidia versione current
<luca> (raccomandato) tra parentesi
<luca> poi è presente anche driver grafici e accelerati nvidia (aggiornamenti post release)
<luca> che però non è attivo
<luca> (versione current-updates)
<cristian_c> luca, il numero di versione di quelli attivi?
<luca> 295.40
<cristian_c> ok, allora li hai attivati da Driver aggiuntivi
<cristian_c> luca, quindi se vuoi riavere plymouth, puoi fare una cosa
<luca> in fase di installazione li ho attivati da li si
<luca> erano gli unici rpesenti
<luca> *presenti
<cristian_c> uhm
<luca> non scherzo
<cristian_c> luca, giustamente glpiana ti ha messo in guardia, anche se è strano avere timore di attivare i driver di default, semmai è il contrario
<cristian_c> luca, una cosa
<cristian_c> luca, sul live cd che driver vengono usati?
<cristian_c> tipo, se inserisci il live cd
<luca> ho installato il SO in uni con una chiavetta
<luca> usb
<cristian_c> luca, diciamo live usb
<cristian_c> è la stessa cosa
<luca> ma la chiavetta non è mia quindi non ho il live
<cristian_c> luca, volendo puoi fabbricarti il live cd della 12.04 (così ce l'hai di scorta)
<cristian_c> e vedere questa cosa se ti va
<luca> cioè, lanciata la live cosa dovrei vedere?
<cristian_c> se sul live cd usi i nouveau, allora puoi tranquillamente disattivare i proprietari
<cristian_c> luca, il sistema in modalità live
<cristian_c> luca, lspci -k da live
<cristian_c> e Driver aggiuntivi da live
<cristian_c> se ilvece la live di default utilizza i proprietari, beh, allora c'è qualche problema con i nouveau
<cristian_c> *invece
<cristian_c> e quindi ti conviene tenerti i proprietari sull'installazione
<luca__> mi avete disconnesso?
<enzotib> luca__, no, hai avuto problemi di rete, probabilmente
<luca__> ok
<enzotib> tanto è vero che luca (senza ___) è ancora qui
<cristian_c> ah, il problema dei ghost
<luca__> quindi una volta che ho fabbricato la live, devo lanciarla e vedere se ci sono i driver nouveau
<cristian_c> la live ti è utile per tanti motivi, non solo per questo
<luca__> senza la live non si può fare?
<cristian_c> luca_, lanci il comando lspci
<cristian_c> luca_ era per capire cosa fa di default sul tuo pc ubuntu
<cristian_c> luca_ e anche su Driver aggiuntivi per vedere quali sono attivi
<luca__> e se non ci sono i driver nouveau?
<cristian_c> luca_, in Driver aggiuntivi non dovrebbero essere elencati, visto che quel tool elenca solo quelli proprietari
<luca__> ok allora provo a vedere se ci sono sulla live... se nel caso siano li, li posso installare come ho fatto per quelli proprietari?
<luca__> e inoltre non devo reinstallare tutto il SO daccapo vero?
<cristian_c> luca__, sulla live vedi se ci sono con lspci -k (è il comando che conosco)
<cristian_c> e non devi installare nulla
<luca__> e nel caso ci fossero cosa faccio poi?
<cristian_c> in quel caso devi soltanto disattivare i driver proprietari da Driver aggiuntivi
<cristian_c> se sono attivi di default sulla live (i nouveau), allora puoi disattivare i proprietari nell'installazione senza timori
<cristian_c> se non sono attivi di default nella live, allora lascia le cose così come sono
<luca__> ok, quindi se non ci sono non posso fare nulla, non si può installare il driver che con win vista non mi da problemi?
<cristian_c> no 'se non ci sono', se non sono attivi
<cristian_c> magari segnali la cosa e chiedi perché non sono caricati di default gli open
<luca__> ok va bene, proverò... grazie del supporto
<giangi> qualcuno può aiutarmi per server web Apache?
<daniele72> buongiorno a tutti...vado subito al problema...errore durante masterizzazione con Mac OSx....nessun checksum md5 presente....qualche idea? grazie in anticipo
<cristian_c> daniele72, cioè hai controllato l'md5?
<daniele72> si con utility disk di mac...nessun md5 presente....la iso scaricata dal torrent 12..1.04
<daniele72> sul disco dopo scritto riporta errore su un settore...
<cristian_c> ci dev'essere qualche problema con il download allora
<cristian_c> prova a riscaricare la iso
<daniele72> può essere la iso sul torrent?
<daniele72> magari la prendo dal mirror della home...cambia qlc?
<cristian_c> se hai detto che non c'è l'md5, penso che il problema sia dovuto al download eseguito
<cristian_c> dovrebbe essere difficile in questo momento, appena uscita
<daniele72> ok cristian...grazie x help..riprovo il download e riposto... :-)
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> altro problema:
<cristian_c> non riesco a visualizzare correttamente l'icona di un'applicazione nel pannello
<cristian_c> l'icona è quella di sylpheed, il client di posta elettronica
<cristian_c> ho provato a scaricare il png dal sito ufficiale, e quindi ho modificato il percorso nel file .desktop
<cristian_c> ma la situazione addirittura è peggiorata
<cristian_c> nel senso che l'icona non è visibile neanche più nel menù
<cristian_c> al loro posto c'è l'icona dell'ingranaggio che mi pare sia utilizzata da tutti i programmi sprovvisti di icona
<cristian_c> come potrei risolvere?
<meltinpot> salve a tutti
<meltinpot> domanda: per bugs di 12.04 è qui o ubuntu-it+1 ?
<cristian_c> qui
<cristian_c> o launchpad
<neramarea_> bene. ho aggiornato al pangolino, e ora ho un piccolo problema... lo sfondo delle finestre di nautilus è nero, e nella parte non selezionata il testo è bianco su sfondo bianco...
<cristian_c> non selezionata?
<neramarea_> bene. ho aggiornato al pangolino, e ora ho un piccolo problema... lo sfondo delle finestre di nautilus è nero, e nella parte non selezionata il testo è bianco su sfondo bianco... qualcuno mi aiuta?
<cristian_c> !ripeti
<ubot-it> non ripetere la tua domanda spesso, ogni N minuti. Non aumenterà le probabilità di ottenere una risposta ma provocherà solamente una reazione stizzita da parte degli altri utenti del canale. Se nessuno ti risponde riprova più tardi o utilizza le altre forme di supporto messe a dispozione dalla comunità.
<leo_> Ciao a tutti!
<leo_> Per aggiornare la 11.10 alla 12.04 è consigliabile installare da cd o fare  l'aggiornamento software?
<neramarea_> ecco qui: http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/684/schermatadel20120427135.png/
<leo_> ..direttamente da Ubuntu
<cristian_c> leo_, installare da cd
<leo_> ok, grazie
<leo_> da cd si può fare anche solo l'aggiornamento  senza peredere niente, mi pare!
<vasho> salve, io stavo già usando la 12.04 in beta, ed oggi negli aggiornamenti  mi compare "esegui avanzamento" sempre alla 12.04. E' normale?
<cristian_c> vasho, beh, era beta
<vasho> cristian_c, ok avevo capito che dalla beta bastava aggiornare per passare alla stabile, senza avanzamento. ora mi chiedo se è meglio fare un'installazione pulita o eseguire l'avanzamento
<AngelForget> salve a tutti
<AngelForget> vasho, va bene anche la beta tanto con gli agg. vanno a riparare i bug e  passa in automatico alla stabile
<vasho> AngelForget, infatti era quello che credevo accadesse, ma il fatto che mi segnali l'avanzamento non mi è chiaro. Ho sempre fatto installato pulite per passare da una versione all'altra ma è la prima volta che uso una beta...
<AngelForget> strano vasho  che ti segnala  l'avanzamento
<vasho> eppure è così. quindi: o aggiorno solo i pacchetti , o eseguo l'avanzamento o faccio una nuova installlazione, giusto? che cosa cambia esattamente?
<AngelForget> per quanto ne so niente ma a sto punto e meglio una install. nuova
<vasho> ok, grazie
<AngelForget> di niente vasho
<vasho> già che ci sono, come faccio da terminale a vedere che numero di versione ho, non del kernel ma della distro?
 * nicotano saluta
<AngelForget> lsb_release -dc
<AngelForget> ecco qua vasho
<AngelForget> lsb_release -d
<AngelForget> questo è x vedere la vers. di distro vasho
<vasho> lol, infatti me la segna come oniric... però è strano, non ho MAI avuto la 11.10, ho provato la beta pochi giorni fa, venendo dalla 10.10...
<AngelForget> ecco bene allora fai una install. nuova che ti conviene
<vasho> non trovo piu il cd perchè ne ho duemila, ma mi pare strano di aver sbagliato a scaricarla... comunque ok, reinstallo tutto ormai. la 12.04 è stabile oggi vero?
<AngelForget> diciamo di si
<vasho> perfetto. grazie!
<AngelForget> anche se io personalmente asp. ancora un po
<davide> chiedo la 12.04 su notebbok asus la web cam funzia bene?
<Carlin0> davide, fai girare un live cd e prova , qui nessuno ha la palla di vetro
<AngelForget> lol
<davide> ok..grz
<vasho> AngelForget, mah io ormai la provo, eventualmento ho la mia vecchia vecchia distro su un altro hard disk. vorrei solo trovare il cd, per vedere se ci sono rimasto io, o cosa... :)
<enzotib> usa una pendrive
<AngelForget> fai prima scaricarla da torrent vasho
<AngelForget> e metterla su usb live
<vasho> AngelForget, dal sito mi scarica a tutta banda o quasi, comunque tra 20 minuti ce l'ho
<AngelForget> ok come vuoi vasho
<sauro> Buongiorno a tutti. Dopo dversi tentativi, vi chiedo aiuto per il seguente problema: non riesco a configurare una stampante mod HP Laserjet CM1312mfp collegata alla rete attraverso un usb printserver modello digicom 8e4444. La stampante  funziona perfettamente se collegata direttamente al pc attraverso porta usb, ma quando è colegata in rete attraverso prinserver non riesco a vederla in nessun modo ( ip printserver conosciuto; ping
<davide> domanda skype sul pangolino c'e
<Carlin0> davide, te lo scarichi dal sito skype e lo installi
<leo_> sera gente
<POMPINS> Buonasera a tutti, la domanda è come aggiornare firefox gia presente alla nuova versione?
<leo_> si fa per dire! Ho tentato di aggiornare  la 11.10 alla 12 e come risultato mi
<enzotib> POMPINS, cambia nick, please
<leo_> ritrovo senza sistema op nell' hd
<POMPINS> ok scusate!
<leo_> Ho questo errore :BusyBox v1.18.4 (ubuntu1:1.18.4-2ubuntu) built-in shell (ash)
<enzotib> leo_, prima di questo scrive qualcosa di interessante?
<leo_> Un attemi che ricontrollo
<leo_> Dato che è un po' lungo come devo fare per non intasare ...
<enzotib> !pastebin | leo_
<ubot-it> leo_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<leo_> Ok ! faccio e spedisco. Bel casino ho fatto!!!!!!
<Stefanik> Salve a tutti. Ho un problema da sottoporre sulla configurazione di dansguardian. Funziona tutto ma non riesco a bloccare la ricerca su ggole. Se digito sex mi restituisce una pagina di avviso e blocca, se digito altri termini in italiano, mi mostra la lista dei siti e poi non consente l'accesso (giustamente). Vorrei evitare di mostrare la lista in presenza di termini non autorizzati. Potete aiutarmi? Grazie
<enzotib> Stefanik, hai già visto questa guida https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DansGuardian ?
<Stefanik> enzotib: ho seguito la guida trovata su "Linux & c." e devo dire che funziona tutto. Ho anche scaricato blacklist e le ho abilitate. L'ultima cosa è appunto bloccare la lista dei siti che contengono termini non concessi. se digito sex su google mi esce "URL con espressione regolare vietata trovato", vorrei ottenere questo.
<leo_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/949743/
<leo_> va bene così?
<enzotib> Stefanik, ho letto, è inutile che lo ripeti, non uso dansguardian, quindi non so aiutarti, ma magari se dai un'occhiata a quella guida puoi trovare qualche spunto
<enzotib> leo_, i dati penso che li puoi recuperare
<enzotib> leo_, puoi avviare il sistema con un livecd o una liveusb?
<leo_> è vero !Provo e ti faccio sapere
<Stefanik> enzotib, Grazie comunque
<kaurubuntu> salve a tutti ragazzi
<enzotib> !ciao | kaurubuntu
<ubot-it> kaurubuntu: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<kaurubuntu> mi consigliate una buona distro  ubuntu per una postazione server casalinga ?
<nannes> kaurubuntu: server di che, precisamente?
<kaurubuntu> server web e ftp
<nannes> kaurubuntu: allora puoi scegliere tu quella che preferisci... vedi pro e contro di ogni DE, e scegli fra Ubuntu,Kubuntu,Xubuntu,Lubuntu
<nannes> kaurubuntu: oppure preferisci lasciare un sistema a riga di comando?
<kaurubuntu> preferirei un sistema con interfaccia grafica
<kaurubuntu> anche se non escludo di fare pratica anche da riga di comando
<nannes> kaurubuntu: allora è come ho scritto su^... tutta questione di gusti personali, magari prova ogni DE se già non li conosci, o comunque informati su internet
<kaurubuntu> comunque idato che opterei su ubuntu server vi chiedo quale possa essere una distro ben collaudata e stabile?
<enzotib> kaurubuntu, quella appena uscita, la 12.04 è LTS, ma non si può dire che sia ben collaudata
<kaurubuntu> e in effetti immaginavo
<enzotib> kaurubuntu, mettere la precedente LTS, la 10.04, mi pare un po' eccessivo
<bau-> ciao a tutti, ho un problema> non riesco piu ad installare grub 2: ho seguito la guida, ma quando do il comandogrub-install /dev/sdb, mi da questo errore: http://pastebin.com/832usc5a
<kaurubuntu> vado con la 11.04?
<nannes> kaurubuntu: ubuntu server è a riga di comando. Per questo te l'ho chiesto
<enzotib> bau-, è improbabile che vuoi installare grub su sdb
<enzotib> kaurubuntu, 11.04 proprio no, al massimo 11.10
<enzotib> kaurubuntu, ma io mi lancerei con la 12.04
<kaurubuntu> ok accolgo il vs consiglio
<bau-> enzotib, le partizioni le ho su sdb sdb1 ecc... se gli do sda mi dice: /usr/sbin/grub-setup: error: no such disk.
<kaurubuntu> grazie come sempre e buona giornata a tutti!!!
<enzotib> bau-, ora se con quel sistema in live?
<bau-> enzotib, si sono dalla live di ubuntu
<XiWeeD> raga ho un problema chi è disposta ad aiutarmi??
<enzotib> bau-, allora sudo fdisk -l , su pastebin
<enzotib> !pastebin | bau-
<ubot-it> bau-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<enzotib> !chiedi | XiWeeD
<ubot-it> XiWeeD: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<bau-> enzotib, http://pastebin.com/Kg1GQ5hr
<leo_> enzotib niente da fare! stacco l' hd e lo collego ad un altro pc e vedo se riesco a recuperare i dati. Quando faccio stè c++++e mi prenderei a sckiaffi!!!!
<enzotib> bau-, sei con un CD o con una USB?
<bau-> enzotib, dalla live sono con un cd
<XiWeeD> quando metto il cd di installazione,alla scelta della lingua la schermata diventa molto scura e si riesce solo ad intravedere in controluce il tipo di scelta di installazione,soluzioni?
<enzotib> bau-, sudo blkid
<bau-> enzotib, http://pastebin.com/kS2JPxwE
<enzotib> bau-, tu hai provato da chroot?
<bau-> si esatto
<enzotib> bau-, bah, è strano
<Lucios85> ciao a tutti
<enzotib> !ciao | Lucios85
<ubot-it> Lucios85: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<Lucios85> raga sono nuovo del settore ubuntu, ho scaricato la versione 12.04.....dove posso trovare informazioni sull'uso di ubuntu?ad esempio come posso far funzionare softwere nato per windows?
<enzotib> !documentazione | Lucios85
<ubot-it> Lucios85: Documentazione ufficiale http://help.ubuntu-it.org - Documentazione della comunità http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Documentazione - Gruppo documentazione: pagina principale http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoDocumentazione
<Lucios85> grazie!! :)
<Lucios85> !documentazione
<enzotib> Lucios85, sarebbe opportuno che tu cambiassi prospettiva: quale software per Linux è equivalente al software x a cui sono abituato?
<enzotib> comunque ci sono alternative:
<enzotib> !wine | Lucios85
<ubot-it> Lucios85: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/Wine
<enzotib> !virtualbox | Lucios85
<ubot-it> Lucios85: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/VirtualBox
<Lucios85> enzotib di linux ne so poco o niente....sto iniziando adesso: ho bisogno di maggiori informazioni
<Fra87> ciao a tutti
<enzotib> !ciao Fra87
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'ciao Fra87'
<enzotib> !ciao | Fra87
<ubot-it> Fra87: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<Fra87> ho un piccolo problema in poche parole ho da poco installato ubuntu solo che per farlo ho dovuto disattivare acpi ora volevo sapere cosa devo fare per disattivarlo definitivamente all'avvio?
<enzotib> bau-, mancando altre idee, io farei questo, backup dell'MBR, forzare grub-install, e se non va bene ripristino del backup
<enzotib> Fra87, come lo hai disattivato?
<Fra87> f6
<bau-> enzotib, c'e' una guida?
<Fra87> nella schermata di scelta del sistema di avvio del so se scelgo ubuntu il pc si spegne
<enzotib> bau-, no, se vuoi ti do qualche info
<XiWeeD> raga quando metto il cd di installazione la schermata diventa scura e non si riesce a vedere niete soluzioni??
<enzotib> Fra87, ora hai installato e sei collegato da lì?
<Fra87> no
<Fra87> uso un altro pc
<enzotib> Fra87, sei da livecd?
<Fra87> se alla schermata di avvio scelgo ubuntu come so si spegne il pc
<Fra87> no uso il fisso
<enzotib> Fra87, anche disattivando acpi, come dicevi?
<nannes> XiWeeD: scarica la versione Alternate, e installa da quella
<bau-> enzotib, ok
<nannes> Lucios85: allora sarebbe opportuno leggere una bella guida su linux! Ne è pieno il web :D
<enzotib> Fra87, ok, non ci sto capendo niente, se riesci ad essere più chiaro, tenendo conto che noi non abbiamo nessuna informazione pregressa...
<Fra87> scusatemi non sono stato chiaro
<nannes> !alternate | XiWeeD
<ubot-it> XiWeeD: Il CD Alternate è un CD con la classica installazione testuale. Supporta un maggior numero di hardware rispetto al live cd e può anche essere usato per l'aggiornamento. Cerca il link nella pagina di download: http://www.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?page=Ottenere_Ubuntu
<Fra87> allora
<Fra87> ho inserito il cd live ho disattivato acpi con f6 ed installato ubuntu
<enzotib> bau-, per salvare il boot record: sudo dd if=/dev/sdb of=/path/to/file.dat count=1
<Fra87> successivamente se avvio pc  nella schermata di scelta del s.o. se seleziono ubuntu il pc si spegne
<enzotib> bau-, il file ottenuto lo devi mettere su una pendrive da usare eventualmente in seguito, NON sull'hard disk
<Lucios85> nannes nel mare di internet sapresti indicarmi tu qualche guida completa ma semplice?
<Fra87> come faccio per disabilitare definitivamente acpi all'avvio?
<enzotib> Fra87, puoi avviare modificando la riga del kernel, e agiungendo acpi=off
<enzotib> gg*
<enzotib> Fra87, poi una volta avviato, lo metti nella configurazione di grub
<nannes> Lucios85: per iniziare, su http://scuola.linux.it trovi materiale semplice ;) poi conviene leggere anche qui http://linux.html.it/guide/leggi/72/guida-linux/ , dopodichè magari cercherai guide piùù approfondite per conto tuo
<Fra87> come modifico la riga del kernel?
<Lucios85> grazie nannes !!
<enzotib> bau-, però fatti un backup delle cose importanti, se fai errori potresti perdere i tuoi dati
<bau-> enzotib, ok per ora cerco ancora qualche altra soluzione
<enzotib> Fra87, all'avvio, una volta selezionata la riga con le frecce, premi "e" per modificare
<enzotib> Fra87, vai alla riga che inizia con "linux" e alla fine della riga aggiungi acpi=off
<enzotib> Fra87, per avviare con queste modifiche, Ctrl-x
<nannes> di niente Lucios85! Ricorda che 1000 guide non sostituiranno mai la pratica... fatti domande da solo, ogni volta che hai un dubbio chiariscilo (web,forum,chat ecc) e non seguire i percorsi già prefissati dalle guide, perché così si impara male
<Fra87> fatto ora come faccio per modificare il file di grub?
<enzotib> Fra87, gksu gedit /etc/default/grub
<enzotib> Fra87, ?
<Fra87> si
<Fra87> acpi=off dove lo metto
<Fra87> su grub_cmdline_linux_default?
<enzotib> Fra87, dopo splash, lascia uno spazio poi metti acpi=off e poi la virgoletta chiusa
<enzotib> Fra87, salva chiudi e poi sudo update-grub
<Fra87> ok
<Fra87> grazie mille
<enzotib> Fra87, vedi prima se funziona, prima di ringraziare
<LiveSessionUser> Salve ragazzi. Mi potreste dare una mano a risolvere questo problema? http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=30&t=519420
<Fra87> gia fatto
<enzotib> LiveSessionUser, non potresti riassumere?
<Fra87> infatti lo ravviato sono andato a controllare il kernel ed era già presente acpi=off
<Fra87> il so parte correttamente
<enzotib> ok
<LiveSessionUser> si enzotib. in pratica ho vari problemi tra visualizzazione e usabilità di ubu
<enzotib> LiveSessionUser, comincia a esporre il più grave
<LiveSessionUser> ubu si blocca a tratti sempre più lunghi mente lo schermo si mangia il desktop partendo dal margine alto. fino a che si blocca definitivamente
<nannes> "si mangia il desktop"
<nannes> mmm buono il desktop
<LiveSessionUser> nannes :) solo che così non mi hai mai fatto. E tutto questo dopo uno degli ultimi agg della 11.10
<leo_> enzotib può essere che ho scaricato una 12 con un bug. L'installazione si blocca anche partendo dalla partizione.Un minuto e ti passo il link di paste ubuntu
<coony> ciao  a tutti
<nannes> si ma che vuol dire "si mangia" LiveSessionUser
<beetoven> ciao a tutti
<nannes> perdonami, conosco solo il mero significato concreto di mangiare :P
<beetoven> vorrei chiedere se posso istallare su netbook
<coony> come posso settare la mia wifi per renderla piu veloce nel caricare le pagine poiche e lentissima
<enzotib> beetoven, ti diamo il permesso :)
<nannes> coony: e sei sicuro che sia un problema del wifi? :)
<enzotib> ciao coony
<beetoven> grazie ;-D
<coony> ciao enzotib
<beetoven> ma i driver poi li devo cercare sul  sito della macchina?
<coony> si credo si il wifi della alfa che sto usando su una beta2
<leo_> enzotib :http://paste.ubuntu.com/949874/
<enzotib> beetoven, che driver?
<beetoven> del netbook
<enzotib> beetoven, chi ti dice che hai bisogno di qualcosa che non c'è già?
<enzotib> leo_, hai provato più di una volta?
<beetoven> quindi nn bisogna reistallare i driver dopo aver messo il sistema operativo nuovo?
<coony> nammes ho piu meno risolto
<enzotib> beetoven, ma tu hai mai installato ubuntu?
<coony> ho trovato un post in cui ne parlavano
<beetoven> no è la prima volta
<Fra87> una domanda ma nella nuova versione di ubuntu 12.04 la scelta del desktop ricade solo su ubuntu è ubuntu 2d?
<beetoven> prima di istallarlo chiedo ;-P
<leo_> si. Ora provo a reistallare la 11.10 poi faccio l'aggiornamento direttamente da lì tanto ormai l'hd è andato.Fortuna che ho recuperto tutti i dati.
<enzotib> beetoven, appunto, avvia con una live su USB e vedi se le cose funzionano, se sei fortunato non hai bisogno di cercare nessun driver
<beetoven> ok grazie mille
<enzotib> Fra87, ce ne sono a bizzeffe: kde, xfce, lxde
<Matt_91> giorno a tutti!
<enzotib> Fra87, e poi gnome-fallback, gnome-shell, senza contare la miriade di window managers
<leo_> Per  il momento grazie.Poi faccio sapere.
<Matt_91> volevo aggiornare kubuntu alla nuova relase tramite alternate, però se lancio lo script ./cdromupgrade mi dice che non è eseguibile, e cambiare i permessi del cdrom non si può xD come dovrei fare? grazzie!
<Fra87> io mi ricordo che quando installai la 11.10 di default l'installazione incorporava ubuntu 2d, ubuntu with cairo dock and effect etc questa 12.04 include solo due versioni ubuntu e ubntu 2d è normale?
<enzotib> Matt_91, se è uno script: sh ./nome
<coony> ma togliere unity e possibile? e mettere gnome
<enzotib> Matt_91, dipende dal tipo di eseguibile
<Matt_91> enzotib: si è un file sh
<enzotib> coony, unity già usa gnome
<enzotib> coony, se vuoi qualcosa di simile al vecchio gnome 2, puoi installare gnome-session-fallback e selezionare gnome classic al login
<LiveSessionUser> nannes "si mangia" vuol dire che la parte grafica e i menu scompaiono progressivamente lasciando al loro posto un vuoto
<nannes> Matt_91: copia il cdrom su un altro supporto (hdd, usb-drive), setta i permessi d'esecuzione, e riprova
<Matt_91> nannes: -.-"
<enzotib> nannes, mi pare che la mia soluzioni sia più rapida :)
<coony> enzotib: al solito il mio pc e un po vecchio e credo si perda di strada con unity e lentissimo
<enzotib> coony, usa lxde
<nannes> enzotib: uh, avevo capito che allo script mancassero i permessi d'esecuzione
<Matt_91> ma nessun'altro che ha riscontrato questo "bug"
<enzotib> nannes, se lanci uno script con sh nome, funge anche se non eseguibile
<Fra87> come faccio a sapere se sulla mia versione è presente unity?
<enzotib> Fra87, cos'hai installato?
<nannes> non lo sapevo :3
<Fra87> 12.04 lts
<enzotib> Fra87, e l'interfaccia mostra una barra sottile in alto e una con tanti bottoni a sinistra?
<Matt_91> enzotib: paste.ubuntu.com/949891/ a me non funge, perchè lo script richiama altri script nel cdrom
<Fra87> si una barra in alto con tante icone sulla destra e una sul lato sinistro
<Matt_91> uhm... guardiamo i log
<nannes> Matt_91: ti ha detto di mettere sh, non ./
<Bender> Salve, sapete dirmi come posso far funzionare gli hotkeys del mio telecomando? Funziona tutto tranne quei tasti. Effettuano 3 combinazioni contemporaneamente Ctrl+Alt+A, Ctrl+Alt+1, Ctrl+Alt+F1. Sono riuscito aggiungendo una riga a xorg.conf a non far uscire il sistema da X windows alla pressione del tasto del telecomando, però anche se ho abilitato la scorciatoia di tastiera per far partire il lettore multimediale
<Bender> su Ctrl+Alt+A funziona solo da tastiera, non c'è verso di far funzionare quel tasto del telecomando.
<Matt_91> nannes: ci sono tutte e 3 le versioni se leggi
<davide> domanda posso eliminare le finestre dalla barra unity
<enzotib> Matt_91, 1) non è sh, secondo me è python, 2) ci manca sudo, evidentemente
<nannes> Matt_91: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/AggiornamentoPrecise#Avanzamento_usando_il_CD.2BAC8-DVD_alternate
<enzotib> Fra87, allora hai unity
<Fra87> si una barra in alto con tante icone sulla destra e una barra sul lato sinistro
<Fra87> a ok
 * Matt_91 va a nascondersi, enzotib gli ha ricordato che esiste il sudo xD
<enzotib> vabè, io mi allontano, non fate troppo casino
 * nannes eheheehheeh
 * nannes chiedi troppo enzotib
<Matt_91> grazie enzotib per il sudo mancante ;)
<LiveSessionUser> Ragazzi a me ubu mi si blocca.. vedo ogni 2 secondi lo schermo frastagliato da righe nere, la barra superiore mi scompare mangiata dallo schermo lasciando una scia nera e ubu si blocca per tratti sempre più lunghi
<LiveSessionUser> fino a bloccarsi del tutto
<LiveSessionUser> e questo dopo aver fatto uno degli ultimi agg alla 11.10
<nannes> LiveSessionUser: è una cosa strana... ho sentito di finestre che si "oscurano" a momenti, bloccandosi, ma i tuoi sembrano problemi di driver video... o di DE
<nannes> LiveSessionUser: al tuo posto farei l'upgrade a 12.04 tanto per cominciare
<Fra87> ho un problema ho provato ha spegnere il portatile solo che si blocca sulla schermata dove sta scritto Ubuntu e sono costretto a spegnerlo manualmente per caso oltre a acpi=off devo disattivare qualcos'altro?
<LiveSessionUser> nannes, ho fatto anche di più. Ho piallato e rifatto ex novo la partizione con gparted 0.12. ho provato a reinstallare 11.10 e poi 12.04 ma niente sto sempre lì
<nannes> LiveSessionUser: è un notebook?
<LiveSessionUser> nannes, se ne hai voglia prova a leggermi qui http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=30&t=519420
<LiveSessionUser> nannes, no è un fisso
<nannes> ok, un po' di info sull'hardware?
<LiveSessionUser> nannes, aiuto mi ricordi il comando?
<LiveSessionUser> lspci o qualcosa del genere
<Fra87> ho un problema ho provato ha spegnere il portatile solo che si blocca sulla schermata dove sta scritto Ubuntu e sono costretto a spegnerlo manualmente per caso oltre a acpi=off devo disattivare qualcos'altro?
<nannes> !pastebin | si LiveSessionUser, il comando è quello. Incolla su pastebin ---->
<ubot-it> si LiveSessionUser, il comando è quello. Incolla su pastebin ---->: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<nannes> Fra87: modello?
<Fra87> acer aspire 5920g
<LiveSessionUser> nannes, ecco qui http://paste.ubuntu.com/949927/
<nannes> Fra87: mmm e succede solo allo spegnimento, non all'accensione?
<Fra87> esatto
<nannes> !pastebin |  Fra87, scrivi il comando cat /boot/grub/grub.cfg   e incolla su pastebin -------->
<ubot-it> Fra87, scrivi il comando cat /boot/grub/grub.cfg   e incolla su pastebin -------->: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<nannes> LiveSessionUser: hai controllato su "driver hardware" se sono disponibili i driver nvidia?
<Fra87> ecco fatto http://paste.ubuntu.com/949945/
<LiveSessionUser> nannes, ubu si blocca prima che io ci possa cliccare sulla notifica
<nannes> Fra87:  fai il backup del file ----> sudo cp /boot/grub/grub.cfg /boot/grub/grub.cfg.bak
<nannes> dopodiche', vicino ad acpi=off, togli "quiet" e "splash"
<Fra87> fatto e fatto anche l'update
<nannes> Fra87: update?
<Fra87> sudo update-grub
<davide> ciao vado
<nannes1> Fra87: non c'è bisognoo!! vabe.. riavvia e riprova adesso... almeno se si blocca ti dirà l'errore (segnatelo o fai una foto allo schermo"
<nannes1> LiveSessionUser: allora devi far partire ubuntu in Safe Graphic Mode
<nannes1> LiveSessionUser: (è la modalità grafica sicura)
<Fra87> ok ora riavvio
<nannes> LiveSessionUser: sei vivo? :D
<nannes> !ping | ubot-it
<ubot-it> ubot-it: pong
<nannes> !image | Fra87
<ubot-it> Fra87: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Fra87> ecco qui http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/835/dscn2502h.jpg/
<nannes> Fra87: lol, termina tutto (dice System halted) ma non spegne il pc! Che versione di Ubuntu hai?
<Fra87> 12.04
<jester-> sera
<nannes> Fra87: hai fatto l'upgrade o installata da zero?
<nannes> sera jester-
<Fra87> da zero
<Fra87> puo essere che devo inserire noapic?
<nannes> Fra87: ho capito, disabilitando l'ACPI il pc non si spegne da solo.. quindi devi modificare la direttiva da qui:
<nannes> sudo gedit /etc/default/halt
<nannes> (prima fai backup)
<Fra87> ok
<nannes> e aggiungi questa riga :  INIT_HALT = POWEROFF
<nannes> poi salva e vedi se risolve
<Fra87> quiet e splash li devo reinserire?
<Bender> Potete aiutarmi con le scorciatoie da tastiera per un telecomando IR?
<nannes> Fra87: no per ora lasciali
<Fra87> ma a cosa servono?
<nannes> se le togli, a far vedere eventuali errori durante accensione/spegnimento
<nannes> se li lasci, fanno vedere il logo ubuntu con la barra che si muove ad accensione/spegnimento
<Fra87> ok quindi se il pc non si spegne devo fare nuovamente la foto?
<nannes> no no.. fai cosi segnati le ultime 3-4 righe e basta.... ma tanto si spegne :D
<Fra87> il file hal contiene già: HALT=poweroff che faccio lo sostituisco con INIT_HALT = POWEROFF
<nannes> no,no, se c'è già no... Allora fai l'ultima prova con il "noapic"
<nannes> sul grub.cfg
<Fra87> a cosa serve il noapic?
<turbulence> salve io ho parlato stamattina con cristian_c riguardo i driver della mia scheda video
<turbulence> sto usando la versione 295.40 di nvidia current
<turbulence> mentre i driver nouveau non li trovo sulla live
<turbulence> come è possibile risolvere e se è possibile?
<turbulence> il fatto è che ogni tanto il video sfarfalla e non so se ciò è normale
<Fr87> nannes il pc continua a non spegnersi
<nannes> Fr87: comando ----> sudo shutdown -hP now
<Fr87> mi si spegne il pc?
<jester-> turbulence: i vouveau ci sono di serie e li carica in aurmatico al boot
<nannes> Fr87: si, è per vedere se è un problema nello script di spegnimento o no
<jester-> turbulence: i current non so possono installare s ulive
<turbulence> ok, il mio problema è che ho una geforce 9500m gs su pc acer 5920g
<jester-> turbulence: il sistmea è installato o no
<turbulence> usavo ubuntu 10.04 senza problemi di sfarfallio
<turbulence> adesso ho installato daccapo la 12.04 su partizione
<jester-> turbulence: installati i nvidia da driver ggiuntivi?
<jester-> aggiuntivi*
<Fra87> continua a non spegnersi
<turbulence> in driver aggiuntivi ho già i driver attivi versione current
<turbulence> 295.40
<jester-> turbulence: li hai installati da li o no
<turbulence> si da li
<Fra87> nannes sono disperato non so più che fare
<jester-> turbulence: lsmod | grep nvidia
<nannes> Fra87: neanche quello lo spegne?!
<jester-> Fra87: hai gnome o kde
<Fra87> com faccio per saperlo?
<jester-> Fra87: hai la barra laterale a sinistra?
<turbulence> mi esce  nvidia          12319264      32
<turbulence> no ho messo la fallback
<jester-> turbulence: lsmod | grep nouveaou
<Fra87> si
<turbulence> non mi esce niente con il comando lsmod | grep nouveau
<jester-> Fra87: fai una cosa control- alt-F2 ti trovi in tty, ti loghi, sudo service lightdm stop, poi se scompare ill promt dai ancora comtrol-altf2 quindi. sudo halt  e vediamo se spegne
<jester-> turbulence: prova  installre i current-updates
<jester-> ma prima leva i normali
<glpiana> ola
<jester-> turbulence: controlla anche a quanti Hz è il refressh del monitor
<turbulence> è 60 Hz non modificabile
<jester-> se flat è giusto
<jester-> turbulence: unity?
<turbulence> devo cliccare su rimuovi in driver aggiuntivi per i driver versione current?
<turbulence> jester- no gnome classic
<jester-> turbulence: tolgi i current e installa l current update3, se li vede in driver aggiuntivi fallo da li
<jester-> turbulence: e proverei classic senza efgfetti
<jester-> effetti
<turbulence> si scusa classic no effects
<Fra87> continua a non spegnersi
<turbulence> il fatto è che se rimuovo i driver current , automaticamente si attivano i driver aggiornamenti post release ma il problema persiste
<turbulence> non so se sbaglio qualcosa
<jester-> Fra87: allora l'acpi del bios del tuo pc ad essere indigesto, al boot arrivi la menu, pigi e, cercal riga con "quiet spalsh e aggiungi noapic acpi=force  poi f10 per partire
<Fra87> nel grup dopo quiet splash è presente acpi=off lo cambio con force e aggiungo noapic?
<jester-> Fra87: con acpi-off ci creco che non spegne
<jester-> Fra87: toglilo e mttici noapic e basta
<Fra87> ok faccio anche l'update del grub?
<jester-> Fra87: edita il meni al boot, è temporaneo ma vedi poi se funza
<jester-> e inutile modificare /etcdefault/grub se poi non funza
<glpiana> pangolin,  non cambiare nick su questo canale, grazie
<Fra87> inutile continua a non spegnersi
<jester-> Fra87: aggiungi anche acpi=force
<Fra87> è se tolgo la batteria?
<Fra87> ok
<jester-> Fra87: ??
<glpiana> IdleOne, secondo avvertimento: non cambiare nick per cortesia
<Fra87> niente
<Fra87> skerzavo
<jester-> Fra87: fai un po troppo in fretta a modificare, avviare e a spegnere
<Fra87> sto con due pc
<jester-> Fra87: anche con 3 ma in 30 seconfi manco fa il boot
<Fra87> in ke senso
<Fra87> non ti ho capito
<jester-> Fra87:  fai il tutto in meno del tempo logico che serve per fare un boot del sistema normalmente
<Fra87> non so che dirt arriva alla schermata di boot in un nano secondo eppure è un portatile abbastanza vecchiotto
<XiWeeD> raga ho creato una partizione ma quando clicco per istallare mi esce No root file system defined soluzioni??
<glpiana> XiWeeD, l'hai crata durante l'installazione?
<Fra87> cmq con acpi=force funziona
<glpiana> *creata
<XiWeeD> si
<glpiana> XiWeeD, quando crei la partizione dev dirgli che filesystem usare e che punto di mount usare
<Fra87> ma a cosa servono noapic acpi=force e acpi=off?
<glpiana> XiWeeD, ricontrolla come hai impostato, mancherà il punto di mount
<XiWeeD> e cosa devo mettere
<jester-> Fra87: a cercare di fregare ill bios linux indigesto del tuo pc
<glpiana> XiWeeD, per root devi mettere /
<glpiana> !installazione | XiWeeD
<ubot-it> XiWeeD: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<turbulence> ma è possibile aggiungere altri driver in driver aggiuntivi?
<glpiana> O.o
<turbulence> intendo oltre a quelli current e current-updates?
<Fra87> non ci credo ho fatto sudo update grub ho spento di nuovo il protatile è si è bloccato di nuovo
<glpiana> turbulence, lì ti appaiono quelli compatibili. punto
<glpiana> Fra87, hai dato updat-grub. ma prima hai modificato /etc/default/grub?
<jester-> Fra87: e chi ri ha detto di fare update-grub
<jester-> glpiana: va per i cazzi suoi
<glpiana> jester-, alè
<turbulence> ma se volessi cambiare il driver current con quello current-updates che operazioni devo fare in driver aggiuntivi?
<Fra87> in poche parole dopo aver visto che noapic non funzionava ho inserito acpi=force senza fare l'update il portatile si è spento
<glpiana> turbulence, ti basta attivare quello non attivo
<glpiana> turbulence, il resto lo fa da sè
<Fra87> al riavvio successivo al menù di scelta ho cliccato e ed ho visto che risultava ancora noapic cosi ho deciso di editare il file inserire acpi=force e fare un update
<turbulence> glpiana: non devo cliccare il tasto rimuovi su quello current?
<glpiana> turbulence, no
<glpiana> fa da solo
<turbulence> ok, allora provo. grazie
<Bender> qualcuno può aiutarmi con le scorciatoie da tastiera?
<glpiana> Bender, spiega
<Fra87> non c'è la faccio più
<Fra87> faccio prima a cambiare s.o.
<glpiana> Fra87, cat /etc/default/grub           su pastebin
<glpiana> !paste | Fra87
<ubot-it> Fra87: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Fra87> nel grub è presente quiet splash noapic acpi=force
<Fra87> ok ora lo faccio
<glpiana> Fra87, frena
<glpiana> hai sia noapic che acpi=off ?
<Fra87> sia noapic che acpi=force
<Fra87> xkè?
<glpiana> Fra87, e quando hai fatto la prova al boot che aevi fatto? entrambi?
<Fra87> quando il pc si è spento dal grub avevo tolto noapic e messo acpi=force senza fare l'update
<jester-> <jester-> Fra87: con acpi-off ci creco che non spegne
<jester-> <jester-> Fra87: toglilo e mttici noapic e basta
<Bender> glpiana, ho un telecomandino IR, funziona tutto benissimo tranne gli hotkey per lanciare le applicazioni. Ogni tasto fa questa combinazione: Ctrl+Alt+A, Ctrl+Alt+1, Ctrl+Alt+F1. Ho disabilitato l'opzione per non perdere X quando premo il tasto (Ctr+Alt+F1). Quando da scorciatoie di tastiera imposto ad esempio il mediaplayer al tasto del mio telecomando "A" e lo premo fisicamente appare la scritta "Ctrl+Alt+A" quindi
<Bender> viene riconosciuto ma non funziona. Credo che il telecomando mandi anche le altre 2 combinazioni (1 e F1) e qualcosa non funzioni. Se associo un altro tasto funziona benissimo ma gli hotkey proprio non ne volgiono sapere di far partire qualcosa. Ho pensato anche a compiz...
<Fra87> quindi metto solo noapic senza fare nessun update giusto?
<glpiana> Bender, sorry io non so aiutarti
<jester-> se  prendi per il culo è giusto
<Bender> glpiana :( mannaggia, grazie lo stesso! :))
<jester-> <glpiana> Fra87, cat /etc/default/grub           su pastebin
<jester-> <glpiana> !paste | Fra87
<Fra87> allora ho tolto acpi=force e ho lasciato solo quiet splash noapic il pc adesso si è spento
<Ab3L> Fra87: se non ci fai vedere che hai in grub, non possiamo aiutarti
<Fra87> ok
<Fra87> ora lo faccio
<Fra87_> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Fra87_> ecco il grub http://paste.ubuntu.com/950228/
<jester-> Fra87: hai dato update-grub e siavviato?
<Fra87> no ho dato nessun update ora ho solo cambiato GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash noapic acpi=force" con GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash noapic" senza fare nessun update
<Fra87> adesso il pc si spegne
<Fra87> però io mi domando il grub dato che non ho fatto nessun update non dovrebbe essere uguale a quello vecchio?
<jester-> Fra87: se non hai dato update-grub è come non aver modificato nulla
<Fra87> infatti eppure se riaccendo il pc la modifica e stata effettuata
<jester-> ma va?
<Fra87> ora si spegne correttamente
<Fra87> xmq perchè ne file di grub è presente GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash noapic" e nel menu di scelta del s.o. se spicno "e" visualizzo sulla linea inerente linux quiet splash noapic acpi=force
<Fra87> qual'è la differenza?
<jester-> Fra87: che non la conti giusta
<Fra87> in che senso?
<jester-> se non hai dato udate-grub hai la vecchi configurazine
<Fra87> non so che dirti so solo che se faccio l'update il pc poi non si spegne più
<SolDiesis> buonasera :-9 avrei una domanda :-)
<SolDiesis> è possibile downgradare da ubuntu 10.10 a 10.04 LTS?
<Shin3> direi di noù
<Shin3> *no
<jester-> SolDiesis: in teoria si ma i backport son sempre venuti at minchiam
<SolDiesis> capisco... il problema è che io ho un pc molto datato e che la 10.10 non viene più supporata...
<jester-> SolDiesis: reisntalla la 10.04 sopra senza fromattare che conservi impostazioni e dati
<SolDiesis> è quello che pensavo anche io... ora mi devo procurare una 10.04. Se il pc resisteva con la 10.10, penso che dovrebbe resistere anche con la 10.04
<SolDiesis> basta un cd che contenga detta distribuzione? devo solo seguire le istruzioni? è una cosa che non ho mai fatto e francamente mi impensierisce un po'. L'unica alternativa sarà farmi un nuovo pc. ma per questo dovrò aspettare un po' :-)
<SolDiesis> in ogni caso, grazie jester-! :-)
<SolDiesis> grazie per le info :-) arrivederci :-)
<robytrevi1> ciao a tutti
<Joshua^Dunamis> ciao robytrevi1
<LiveSessionUser> buonasera a tutti
<pdor> ciao come faccio a downgradare firefox che ho appena upgradato ma non va piu moonlight?
<LiveSessionUser> per favore qualcuno mi potrebbe dare una mano qui forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=30&t=519420&sid=28ddea084f55fa9f30228dc46da31d7d
<LiveSessionUser> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=30&t=519420&sid=28ddea084f55fa9f30228dc46da31d7d
<nannes> pdor: elimini la versione corrente e reinstalli la precedente. con terminale da apt-get
<pdor> =-Oe ma quale e' la precedente?
<nannes> pdor: se non lo sai tu :D
<nannes> pdor: non lo posso sapere, dovresti saperlo tu
<pdor> su synaptic c'e' la cronologia
<pdor> ah update
<nannes> pdor: certo, File>Cronologia
<pdor> sisi ma non risulta l'update che ho appena fatto
<pdor> in synaptic
<pdor> e in gestore aggiornamenti non c'e'
<nannes> pdor: se l'hai aggiornato con synaptic nella cronologia ci sarà per forza
<nannes> (se non l'hai cancellata
<nannes> )
<pdor> no l'ho aggiornato con gestore aggiornamenti
<pdor> lo sapevo che facevo a bene a fidarmni quando non aggiornavo mai
<michele_> raga
<pdor> a non fidarmi
<michele_> ciao sono nuovo
<michele_> posso chiedere suporto qui? fare domande ecc?
<enzotib> pdor, apt-cache policy firefox
<enzotib> pdor, su pastebin
<nannes> pdor: moonlight fa schifo.. lo usi per i video mediaset/rai ?
<enzotib> !chiedi | michele_
<ubot-it> michele_: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<pdor> si infatti rai reply
<michele_> ragazzi è normale che all'avvio non mi riproduce suoni?
<pdor> ci sono altri modi ?
<michele_> premetto che possiedo la versione attuale 12.04 64bit
<attempt_> michele_ apri terminale.
<nannes> pdor: si.. un attimosssss
<Joshua^Dunamis> michele_: vai su Impostazione audio e sui suoni di sistema alza il volume ;)
<attempt_> ci scrivi alsamixer e dai enter
<attempt_> controlla di avere tutto al massimo. con f5 dovresti abilitare tutti i canali.
<attempt_> oltre ovviamente a controllare dall'icona come ti han detto sopra.
<pdor> nannes: pastebinizzo l'output?
<Joshua^Dunamis> attempt_: è un problema comune che ho incontrato io, basta andare in impostazioni audio e alzare il volume sulla scheda Effetti sonori
<pdor> io non ci capisco nada
<nannes> pdor: si dallo a enzotib
<michele_> si sono abilitati
<Joshua^Dunamis> michele_: perfect
<attempt_> ok Joshua^Dunamis
<pdor> enzotib: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/950487/
<michele_> ma perché cheese non funziona su questa versione?
<enzotib> pdor, vuoi tornare a firefox 7 ?
<Joshua^Dunamis> pdor: sei passato da Firefox 11 a Firefox 12 ecco il problema, sei sulla 12.04?
<nannes> pdor: per il sito RAI ----> https://addons.mozilla.org/it/firefox/addon/raismth/
<nannes> per il download video la7/mediaset ----> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/greasemonkey/ più http://userscripts.org/scripts/show/70933
<pdor> enzotib: no vorrei tornare allaversione di stamattina prima che aggiornassi
<pdor> Joshua^Dunamis: no sono ancora sulla 11.10 e ci penso bene prima di aggiornare
<Joshua^Dunamis> pdor: quale versione hai di Firefox?
<pdor> 12
<pdor> credo
<enzotib> pdor, less /var/log/dpkg* | sort | awk '$3 ~ /^(install|upgrade)$/ && $4 == "firefox"'
<Joshua^Dunamis> pdor: si sulla 12 non trova Raismth ho appena controllato
<Joshua^Dunamis> pdor: piccola scocciatura ma credo risolveranno
<pdor> dici?
<pdor> tipo quando?
<michele_> ah mi avevano detto che con questa versione si poteva risparmiare un po di batteria riducendo le prestazioni è vero'
<michele_> ?
<Joshua^Dunamis> pdor: si credo di si, non so, prova maagari ad aprire una richiesta sul sito di Firefox
<Joshua^Dunamis> cosi accelleri la cosa
<pdor> enzotib: devo pastebinare?
<enzotib> pdor, sì
<Joshua^Dunamis> Io ho appena aggiornato a Firefox 12 dalla 12.04 come aggiornamento del sistema senza repositories aggiunti e comunque appunto Raismth non è disponibile
<Joshua^Dunamis> pdor: in pratica dovranno modificare l'estenzione per renderla compatibile con la versione 12 di Firefox
<pdor> enzotib: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/950505/ cavoli ma niente di piu seplice?
<Joshua^Dunamis> dunque tu hai questo problema e forse qualcun altro ma se non aprite un bug report sarà difficile capirlo[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A
<enzotib> pdor, avevi la 11 e sei passato alla 12 oggi alle 18.33, ma la 11 non c'è nei repo, vediamo se hai ancora il deb
<Joshua^Dunamis> pdor: si credo di si, non so, prova maagari ad aprire una richiesta sul sito di Firefox[B[B[B[B[B[B
<enzotib> Joshua^Dunamis, contieniti
<enzotib> pdor, ls -l /var/cache/apt/archives/firefox_*
<attempt_> Joshua^Dunamis ma vedi cosa scrivi?
<enzotib> gli sarà scappato il dito
<michele_> come si apre il task manager?
<enzotib> michele_, gnome-system-monitor
<pdor> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/950514/
<Joshua^Dunamis> oh oh oh oh oh ho avuto un piccolo impazzimento di unity (o direi compiz), direi normale ad appena un giorno dal rilascio. La distro è al 95% una potenza di stabilità che sfido in altri SO appena usciti (ricordate Bill Gates con Windows 98 bloccato alla presentazione?)
<enzotib> pdor, niente da fare, la 11 non è nei repo, non hai più il deb e io non saprei dove trovarla
<michele_> non c'è un modo per aprirlo + facilmente
<enzotib> michele_, puoi associarlo ad una sequenza di tasti, se vuoi
<michele_> no lasciamo stare
<michele_> ma è solo a me o anche a voi cheese no nva
<pdor> grazie a tutti lo stesso
<Joshua^Dunamis> michele_: a me va benissimo, il modo più semplice è aprire la dash e iniziare a scrivere Monitor, ti apparirà Monitor di Sistema
<michele_> ma cheese a voi va?
<Joshua^Dunamis> michele_: a me come cheese sulla dash appare solo l'omonimo brano dei Nirvana XD
<Joshua^Dunamis> michele_: che è cheese?
<michele_> si installa dal software center
<Joshua^Dunamis> ma a che serve?
<michele_> è un programmino per giocherellare con effetti simpatici per webcam
<michele_> ;)
<Joshua^Dunamis> a si ora me lo ricordo su altre distro XD
<michele_> è bellissimo
<Joshua^Dunamis> attualmente non ho webcam quindi inutile che lo installo XD
<michele_> ahaha
<michele_> mi dici qualche programmino interessante?
<Joshua^Dunamis> per?
<michele_> qualsiasi cosa
<michele_> fammi apprezzare il sistema
<bodhibob> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<michele_> lol
<Joshua^Dunamis> gimp per l'elaborazione grafica professionale, blender per rendering in 3D e poi mille mille altri
<michele__> Ciao a tutti ragazzi ho appena aggiornato a pangolin ma si avvia solamente con unity 2d anche se alla schermata della password imposto per "Ubuntu"...come posso fare? grazie
<attempt_> e' ancora una beta
<attempt_> !beta
<ubot-it> se non sai risolvere da solo i problemi o non sai riconoscere i bug, non usare una versione alpha o beta. Per discussioni e supporto alle versioni in sviluppo /join #ubuntu-it+1
<attempt_> li magari ti sanno dire
<enzotib> attempt_, cosa è una beta?
<attempt_> precise pangolin o no?
<enzotib> no, è uscita ieri, see /topic
<Joshua^Dunamis> attempt_: la 12.04 è stabile, è uscita ieri
<attempt_> lol. mi pareva di aver letto 29 scusate.
<michele__> Ciao a tutti ragazzi ho appena aggiornato a pangolin ma si avvia solamente con unity 2d anche se alla schermata della password imposto per "Ubuntu"...come posso fare? grazie
<Joshua^Dunamis> michele__: hai installato i drivers video proprietari se la tua scheda video è una Nvidia o ATI?
<michele_> nvidia
<michele_> non ho installato niente a parte il sistema
<Joshua^Dunamis> michele__: allora sulla dash scrivi Drivers ti apparirà Drivers aggiuntivi e abiliti quelli con raccomandato accanto
<michele__> <Joshua^Dunamis> no
<Joshua^Dunamis> michele__: poi riavvi il sistema ed entri con Ubuntu
<michele__> grazie provo subito
<michele_> nessun driver proprietario è
<michele_> in uso su questo sistema
<michele_> lol
<Joshua^Dunamis> michele_: mmm allora è una brutta storia, che scheda video hai?
<whitecrow> salve a tutti
<michele_> nvidia 520mx
<whitecrow> ma quale è il link del canale per aggiungerlo su xchat?
<michele_> 1gb
<enzotib> michele__, /usr/lib/nux/unity_support_test -p
<Joshua^Dunamis> michele_: ma ti elenca i drivers?
<michele_> no
<enzotib> michele_, output su pastebin
<enzotib> whitecrow, #ubuntu-it
<nannes> whitecrow: niente link, serve il nome del  canale che è #ubuntu-it
<Joshua^Dunamis> michele_: asp con quella scheda dovresti avere il driver, ti suggerisco a sto punto sul terminale di digitare sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<whitecrow> ma non c'e' da inserire irc.qualcosa??
<michele__> enzotib http://paste.ubuntu.com/950555/
<Joshua^Dunamis> michele_: e poi riavvia il sistema se installa tutto
<michele_> nvidia è gia alla versione piu recente
<enzotib> uhm, troppi michele__ michele_
<michele__> enzotib già
<michele86> enzotib http://paste.ubuntu.com/950555/
<enzotib> michele86, ok, ma forse intendevo l'altro michele_
<michele86> enzotib non saprei
<michele_> si puo impostare il fatto come windows che quando sposto la finestra ai bordi si divide a meta schermo?
<turbulence> salve sono sempre io, ho provato anche con i driver current updates ma niente il monitor continua a sfarfallare...
<turbulence> è possibile che non ci sia una soluzione?
<pdor> faccio bene ad aspettare ad upgradare alla 12.04 vero?
<nannes> pdor: mah, la 12.04 è sicuramente meglio della 11.10 anche se è al primo stadio di release
<nannes> quindi io aggiornerei :P
<Chello> Buongiorno, ho alcuni problemi e perplessità riguardo a Gnome 3 con Ubuntu 12.04
<pdor> si ma tutte le cosine strane che ho fatto che non sono canonical ne risentiranno vero?
<Chello> innanzitutto, non riesco a soddisfare la dipendenza gnome-shell-common, qualcuno mi può suggerire come risolvere?
<nannes> pdor: hmmm si probabile!
<nannes> ahahah cosa sono, pdor?
<pdor> intanto il modulo per una penna tv che enzotib ha impiegato un pomeriggio per fare andare
<nannes> Chello: quale programma la richiede?
<pdor> la memoria sd del nokia che adesso vedo
<Chello> le gnome-shell-extensions, qualunque queste siano! E prontamente lui mi dice che la dipendenza gnome-shell-common non sta per essere installata, ma l'ho già installata!
<nannes> Chello: da terminale --> sudo apt-cache search gnome-shell-common
<glpiana> Chello, le extension da dove le installi?
<michele86> Ciao a tutti ragazzi ho appena aggiornato a pangolin ma si avvia solamente con unity 2d anche se alla schermata della password imposto per "Ubuntu"...come posso fare? grazie
<nannes> io non ho ancora Precise quindi lo devi fare tu
<glpiana> michele86, hai eseguito l'avanzamento?
<michele86> glpiana si
<Chello> glpiana, le installo in genere da browser, ma visto che poi non le posso configurare le installo dalle repo...
<glpiana> michele86, scheda video? ati o nvidia o altro?
<glpiana> Chello, repo esterno?
<glpiana> Chello, sai che qui non c'è supporto su repository esterni?
<glpiana> Chello, se il tuo repo fa a cazzotti con il software dei repository ufficiali devi rivolgerti a chi mantiene quel repo, non qui
<michele86> glpiana ati radeon x2300
<glpiana> michele86, usavi i driver proprietari?
<Chello> se per repo esterni intendi repo diverse da quelle di Ubuntu, non credo che sia così, non ne ho aggiunte per ora (12.04 è pulito, installazione fresca fresca di ieri sera :D)
<michele86> glpiana non ricordo
<glpiana> Chello, allora dimmi che cosa stai cercando di installare? il nome del pacchetto
<glpiana> michele86, arrivi da 11.10 o da 10.04?
<michele86> glpiana 11.10
<enzotib> Chello, qual è il messaggio esatto di errore? magari vuole una versione successiva di quel pacchetto
<glpiana> michele86, scrivi: lsmod | grep radeon
<Chello> tutte le extensions (perchè tanto nessuna va). Es. gnome-shell-extensions-dock
<glpiana> !paste | michele86
<ubot-it> michele86: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<glpiana> Chello, non vedoquel pacchetto nei repository
<michele86> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/950609/
<Chello> D: è vero, me l'ero dimenticato, ieri sera ho messo le repo di Gnome 3! :/ Scusatemi per il disturbo
<michele86> glpiana, e comunque se ti può servire http://paste.ubuntu.com/950611/
<glpiana> michele86, scrivi: dpkg -l | grep unity         e metti su pastebin
<glpiana> Chello, ok
<turbulence> glpiana ho provato anche con i driver nvidia current updates, nente da fare, il minitor ogni tanto sfarfalla...
<glpiana> turbulence, se usi i driver open?  nouveau, quelli che mette di default. che fa?
<michele86> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/950614/
<turbulence> probabolmente dovrò abbandonare, ma questi sfarfalii intermittenti (tipo uno ogni 10 minuti) possono provocare danni al pc?
<glpiana> michele86, vmware? O.o
<glpiana> turbulence, non posso saperlo
<michele86> glpiana, devo scrivere su terminale vmware?
<glpiana> michele86, no, leggo lì nel tuo paste vmware
<turbulence> glpiana non ho capito come mettere i driver open, con la live non riesco
<glpiana> turbulence, la live usa gli open
<michele86> glpiana, che sarebbe?
<glpiana> turbulence, sulla installazione basta disattivare i proprietari
<glpiana> michele86, niente fa nulla. io sto aspettando l'output del comando che ti ho chiesto
<michele86> glpiana ti ho postato tutto
<glpiana> ops non avevo visto :D
<glpiana> michele86, scrivi: ls /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<glpiana> dimmi se elenca un file
<michele86> glpiana /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<glpiana> michele86, scrivi: cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf          e metti su pastebin quel che esce
<michele86> glpiana http://paste.ubuntu.com/950630/
<glpiana> michele86, prova a scrivere: sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf_vecchio
<glpiana> michele86, poi termina la sessione e prova a rientrare col 3d
<michele86> glpiana, ho inserito la password, ma non mi è uscito nessun responso...ènormale?
<glpiana> michele86, sì
<glpiana> michele86, aspetta
<glpiana> michele86, se dovessi avere prblemi a rientrare in grafica, con ctrl+alt+f1 passi in console, fai login testuale e scrivi: sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf_vecchio /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<glpiana> michele86, e rimetti tutto come prima. poi sudo reboot e riavii
<glpiana> michele86, segnatelo, poi termina la sessione e riprova l login col 3d
<michele86> glpiana, ok ci provo
<michele86> glpiana, nulla di fatto
<glpiana> michele86, ridai: /usr/lib/nux/unity_support_test -p
<glpiana> michele86, ti appare in fondo: Unity 3D supported:       yes   ?
<michele86> glpiana, no
<glpiana> michele86, ecco. stano però con una ati e driver radeon
<glpiana> michele86, io devo staccare. puoi provare a resettare compiz
<glpiana> ma il fatto che non ti dia quella riga...
<michele86> glpiana grazie lo stesso
<glpiana> michele86, digita: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<glpiana> michele86, poi dai: sudo apt-get install --reinstall unity
<glpiana> michele86, e poi riprova a entrare con unity
<glpiana> michele86, ciao
<michele86> ciao
<glpiana> michele86, ah domanda: non stai virtualizzando sotto vmware
<glpiana> o sì?
<michele86> glpiana non capisco cosa intendi :D
<glpiana> vabbè, nulla. vado
<leo_> Sera
<cortexA9> ciao
<esulu> ciao cyberEL
<esulu> ops
<freep88> ciao, come faccio in ubuntu 12.04 a mettere l'icona del volume sul pannello di gnome classic? tra i launcher (alt+tasto destro) non c'è quello del volume
<nannes> freep88: dovrebbe esserci di default
<freep88> nannes, no non c'è, nella 11.10 ce l'avevo e aggiornando è sparita
<nannes> freep88:  da tastoDX>aggiungi al pannello non c'è "indicatore"
<nannes> ?
<freep88> si, quello del volume non c'è
<nannes> si chiama "indicatore" e ne racchiude diversi, non solo quello del volume
<freep88> bella roba aggiungendolo mi buplica ora ed utente vabè
<freep88> grazie
<nannes> freep88: ma almeno il volume è riapparso?
<freep88> si
<nannes> freep88: allora togli il vecchio ;)
<freep88> si si grazie
<freep88> ;)
#ubuntu-it 2012-04-28
<daniele> Buongiorno a tutti...ho appena scaricato la 12.04.....è possibile che non riesco a vedere il l'MD5? qualcuno ha fatto il checksum di questa versione? grazie in anticipo
<enzotib> daniele, http://releases.ubuntu.com/precise/, sono qui MD5 a SHA1
<enzotib> e anche SHA256
<michele_> salve a tutti ho aggiornato il mio laptop a 12.04 ma ho problemi a configurare la mia scheda video, una ati radeon x2300...me ne sono accorto perchè unity funziona solo in 2d...
<enzotib> !ati | michele_
<ubot-it> michele_: Guarda su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/#head-0682d007ecb9abbcbaaa161f1873e63f0597ac6e; Driver prorietari Catalyst: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/Ati/Catalyst; Driver open source: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/Ati/Radeon
<michele_> enzotib, grazie vedo subito
<michele_> enzotib, ho reistallato ati catalisty, ci avevo già provato in precedenza ma non ho risolto niente...devo ravviare?
<robytrevi> ciao a tutti
<michele_> enzotib ho letto le pagine ma erano tutti tentativi che avevo già fatto..cmq ancora nulla di fatto
<michele_> salve a tutti ho aggiornato il mio laptop a 12.04 ma ho problemi a configurare la mia scheda video, una ati radeon x2300...me ne sono accorto perchè unity funziona solo in 2d...
<enzotib> michele_, purtroppo non conosco l'argomento
<michele_> enzotin ok
<linux> salve a tutti vorrei sapere come posso navigare sul web in modo anonimo
<enzotib> !tor | linux
<ubot-it> linux: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Navigazione/Anonima
<linux> l'ho provato ma va troppo lento
<enzotib> linux, poi FF ha una voce di menu "Avvia navigazione anonima", ma non so quanto anonima
<enzotib> linux, poi c'è un pacchetto, anon-proxy, l'ho usato in passato, ma l'ultima volta che l'ho provato, la settimana scorsa non andava
<enzotib> !info anon-proxy
<ubot-it> anon-proxy (source: anon-proxy): Proxy to surf the web anonymously. In component universe, is optional. Version 00.05.38+20081230-2 (oneiric), package size 135 kB, installed size 384 kB
<linux> ok grazie
<enzotib> infine vedo tinyproxy, mai provato
<enzotib> !info tinyproxy
<ubot-it> tinyproxy (source: tinyproxy): A lightweight, non-caching, optionally anonymizing HTTP proxy. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.8.2-2 (oneiric), package size 59 kB, installed size 264 kB
<pdor> ciao scusate ma non ce la faccio...avete un'idea del perche' qualsiasi backup faccio con sbackup mi trovo sempre una cartella con dentro pochi bite?
<Ab3L> ciao.
<Ab3L> Sto cercando di fare un po' di pulizia nel sistema.
<Ab3L> Ho vari link fisici che puntanto verso lo stesso inode e vorrei sapere se c'è una maniera rapida per eliminarli tutti d'un botto inode per inode, o se devo per forza andare a scovarmeli tutti a mano uno per uno
<Ab3L> il che è una vera e propria noia...
<whitecrow> scheda Broadcom su Precise : questa vola l'installazione di ubuntu mi ha fatto soffrire! (si fa per dire) , non si avviava nessuna ISO e se si avviava poi si bloccava! poi ci sono riuscito ma come mai solo questa distro mi ha dato problemi di installazione e le altre invece liscie come l'olio?
<soroush> Ciao, ho deinstallato ubuntuone completamente però quando seleziono  aggiornamenti nel synaptic melo installa ubuntuone. Come devo fare che non melo suggerisca di più
<pdor> ciao vorrei upgradare a ubuntu 12.04..ma come faccio a tornare indietro se qualcosa non va?
<Ab3L> pdor: io ho usato clonezilla per fare un backup completo della partizione root.
<pdor> fa backup incrementali?
<pdor> Ab3L: clonzilla fa backup incrementali?
<Ab3L> pdor: no. crea un'immagine di un disco o di una partizione che puoi restaurare. ma si tratta di un full backup, non incrementale. almeno per quanto la versione che uso io
<pdor> grazie ma vorrei fare spesso backup e non volgio che tutte le volte mi riscriva tutto
<pdor> e non solo quello che e' variato
<pdor> cioe che scriva solo quello che e' variato
<pdor> o intendevi che il backup potrei usarlo per tornare a 11.10 se 12.04 non mi fa funzionare tutto?
<TaLaDo> pdor, ma se provi una live vedi se va tutto o no
<TaLaDo> pdor, poi decidi se intallare o no
<Ab3L> pdor: quello intendevo. ti fai il backup della partizione in cui hai 11.10. si tratta di un backup immagine. poi passi a 12.04. se non ti piace ricopi l'immagine sulla partizione di prima.
<pdor> ah grazie
<pdor> ma pensi che la live riesca a fare andare la penna tv?
<TaLaDo> pdor, non lo so
<pdor> dualcore 2.1 con 4 giga di ram
<Ab3L> pdor: alla peggio avrai qualche file di configurazione da ritoccare. ma è il meno. io l'ho fatto l'altro giorno e m'ha preso meno di 15 minuti il tutto.
<pdor> il mio primo copiaincolla ci ho messo 3 giorni
<pdor> :)
<pdor> e manco so cosa e' un file di congigurazione:9
<pdor> configurazione:)
<Ab3L> pdor: sono dei files o cartelle che si trovano nella tua /home e che in genere hanno il nome che inizia col punto
<Giuseppe_> Ciao a tutti, fino a ieri avevo sul mio pc DELL-INSPIRON 1525 due sistemi operativi (Vista e Ubuntu 11.10) ma utilizzavo sempre e solo Ubuntu. Ieri ho provato ad eseguire l'avanzamento di versione direttamente da Ubuntu, ma si è bloccato e ho dovuto spegnere il pc manualmente. Quindi ho installato la nuova versione d Ubuntu direttamente da Vista. Come risultato all'accensione adesso ho Vista, Ubuntu 11.10 e Ubuntu 12.04.
<Giuseppe_> Come cancello Ubuntu 11.04 recuperando però prima molti file che avevo li???
<Giuseppe_> grazie a tutti
<Giuseppe_> Ah dimenticavo ovviamente se vi chiedo come recuperare i file che avevo nella versione precedente di Ubuntu è perchè non riesco più ad entrarci in quella versione, dopo aver spento manualmente infatti alla riaccensione selezionando Ubuntu mi compariva una pagina nera con delle scritte in inglese dove in poche parole mi si diceva che premendo il tasto TAB mi elencava tutti i comandi possibili.. ma piu di quello non riuscivo a f
<remix_tj> Giuseppe_: avvia con il CD Live
<remix_tj> e dal cd puoi accedere alla partizione di ubuntu e leggerti i file che vuoi recuperare
<remix_tj> li copi su un supporto esterno (esempio un hd esterno)
<remix_tj> e poi è meglio che ti reinstalli tutto ubuntu da zero a partire dal cd
<Giuseppe_> Intanto grazie per il consiglio, però due cose... prima cosa non ho il cd live. Ho installato Ubuntu tramite Wubi seguendo la guida di Aranzulla il Tecnico d Virgilio. Seconda cosa come mai mi consigli poi di reinstallare tutto Ubuntu da zero???.. io adesso sono su Ubuntu 12.04 e questo va bene. Grazie :)
<ibra> hi guys I need a helpe can you help me
<pdor> ubuntu-en
<cortexA9> ibra, #ubuntu
<nannes> !english | ibra
<ubot-it> ibra: Please join the international channel #ubuntu if you want to speak english. Here only italian language is permitted. Thank you
<cristian_c> volevo farvi una domanda
<ibra> ciao ragazzi mi potete aiutare, ho un problema
<cristian_c> ibra, spara
<ibra> ecco ho provato ad installare ubuntu 11.4 affianco a windows e mi ha creato un casino di problemi, cioè ne ubuntu ne windows 7 andavano e ho dovuto riformattare il tutto
<cristian_c> ibra, che problemi avevi?
<ibra> quando ho riavviato windows 7 mi dava errore di avvio e quindi neanche il recovery ha potuto aiutarmi
<cristian_c> ibra, quanto spazio avevi a disposizione?
<ibra> avevo almno una 60 gb
<glpiana> ola
<ibra> e ubnutu si avviava ma remaneva schermo nero
<cristian_c> ibra, è strano perché stanno su partizioni separate
<cristian_c> ibra, ma l'hai provato sulla live?
<ibra> infatti è quello che ha dato da fare anche a me
<cristian_c> ?
<ibra> dato che l'avevo già installato su altro computer
<cristian_c> ma l'hai provato tramite live?
<ibra> si andava benessimo
<cristian_c> ok
<ibra> ho un hp g62
<cristian_c> ibra, controlla le partizioni su gparted
<cristian_c> *con
<cristian_c> da live
<ibra> adesso in questo momento ho una sola partizione in cui ci sono il so win7 con i dati , il resto, 50 gb è spazio allocato
<cristian_c> ibra, beh, controlla comunque la partizione di win
<ibra> cosa devo controllare
<ibra> esattamente?
<cristian_c> avvii il live cd, apri gparted e selezioni la partizione con win
<cristian_c> controlla che non ci siano difetti nella partizione, ma dovrebbe essere comunque specificato
<ibra> ma se volessi installare 12.04 nello spazio allocato
<cristian_c> ibra, puoi farlo, prima testala in live per sicurezza
<glpiana> ibra, spazio noon allocato intendi, ver?
<glpiana> *vero
<ibra> non allocato esatto
<ibra> dovrei testare la partizione win e anche la partzione non allocata
<ibra> ??
<cristian_c> la partizione allocata ovviamente non ti dice niente, perché non è una partizione, è spazio non allocato
<ibra> perfetto. altra cosa, è probabile che la iso che avevo scaricato era difettosa ?
<glpiana> !md5 | ibra controllala
<ubot-it> ibra controllala: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<cristian_c> ibra, la iso andava bene, difficilmente sarebbe partita la live, anche se non è detto
<cristian_c> comunque sì, controlla
<ibra> quindi tu dici se trovassi dei deffetti nella partizione di win 7 allora ubuntu non può essere installato affianco a win perchè si verrebbe a creare un qualche conflitto?
<cristian_c> forse come dice glpiana, è un problema di grub
<cristian_c> ma prima controlla l'md5, perché non si capisce perché non parta almeno ubuntu
<ibra> esatto. quello che è successo è che installato ubnutu e riavviato, come ci si aspetta mi da la finestra del dual boot scelgo ubunut ed in effetti parte, vedo il logo di ubunut ma dopo di che invece di farmi vedere il desctop rimane nero!
<cristian_c> ibra, hai riscontrato errori in fase di installazione?
<ibra> no
<cristian_c> controlla comunque l'md5
<ibra> ma tramite la live dici?
<cristian_c> !md5 | ibra, hai letto qui?
<ubot-it> ibra, hai letto qui?: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<ibra> adesso ho letto. ieri cercavo la corrispondenza per 12.04 e non c'era ancora.
<cristian_c> ibra, dagli tempo, è uscita da poco :)
<ibra> ragazzi lo appena fatto e sono defferenti.
<ibra> differenti
<ibra> grazie adesso provo a scaricare una altra iso.
<glpiana> !release | ibra
<ubot-it> ibra: puoi scaricare le iso ufficiali da qui: http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<cristian_c> conviene usare i torrent
<enry> installato ubuntu 12.04 . La stampante canon piuxma 5250 nn funziona. Suggerimenti ?. Grazie
<cristian_c> enry, prima funzionava?
<enry> si
<glpiana> enry, come l'avevi fatta funzionare?
<enry> dal sito canon Asia c'era file per 11.10
<glpiana> enry, prova a rieseguire la stessa procedura
<enry> provato....nn va.
<cristian_c> mg5250?
<enry> pixma mg 5250
<enry> provatoa reinstallarla ma impostazioni impossibili.
<cristian_c> enry, solo con il pacchetto esterno funzionava?
<enry> esatto.
<enry> attualmente stampo solo con win virtuale
<cristian_c> enry, dovresti spostarti in #ubuntu-it-chat visto che qui parliamo di software non presente nei repo
<enry> sono 60nne imbranato.....scusa.
<cristian_c> enry, //join #ubuntu-it-chat
<cristian_c> enry, digita nella barra: /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<pdor> grande enry:)
<pdor> solidarieta' tra vecchietti
<max8five> Ciao a tutti
<max8five> sono nuovo da queste parti
<max8five> ho installato l'ultima versione di ubuntu facendo l'aggiornamento dei pacchetti dalla 11.10
<max8five> adesso però ubuntu non mi parte più, posso chiedere a voi di aiutarmi???
<Cristian> ciao
<Guest15264> salve, ho appena fatto l'upgrade a 11.4 e non mi funziona più il wireless
<moz_> qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<moz_> salve, ho appena fatto l'upgrade a 11.4 e non mi funziona più il wireless. QUalcuno può aiutarmi?
<pdor> io vorrei sempre cmq fare dei backup incrementali...uso sbackup...imposto la cartella che voglio becappare, seleziono la cartella di destinazione escludo di default le cartelle che suggerisce lui che non hanno niente a che fare con la directori che voglio salvare..e clicco su backup now....ma trovo sempre solo pochi bit...qualcuno sa dirmi che devo fare?
<enzotib> pdor, io ho usato rdiff-backup, funziona ed è semplice
<pdor> via terminale o gui?
<pdor> terminale eh?
<pdor> mi sembra da terminale
<enzotib> pdor, l'installazione o uso?
<iodo> iphone su ubuntu 11.10 che programma mi serve?
<enzotib> iodo, come audio player, molti lettori software lo supportano
<enzotib> !ipod | iodo
<ubot-it> iodo: ipod is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Multimedia/Audio/Ipod
<enzotib> iodo, per il resto non lo so, purtroppo macintosh, nonostante produca mac OS che è unix, non fornisce una versione Linux di iTunes
<iodo> a me interessa solo scaricare i video e le foto fatte dall'iphone
<iodo> gtkpod sembrerebbe un filemanager che forse fa al caso mio ...ma dici che non funziona?
<enzotib> iodo, non ho l'iPhone
<iodo> altra domanda ...con chrome o firefox dopo un pò di navigazione il browser non mi apre più le pagine , riesco a risolvere solo chiudendo schede e cancellando la cache , poi ritorna a funzionare correttamente
<iodo> esiste risoluzione?
<enzotib> iodo, quanta memoria hai?
<iodo> 900 mb
<enzotib> iodo, eh, probabilmente è quello, un po' poca, prova a verificare l'output di top quando succede
<iodo> vedo proverò , è sicuramente dovuto alla ram credo perchè anche la scheda video non avendo una ram sua mi va pescare la
<ibra> ciao a tutti di nuovo
<enzotib> !ciao | ibra
<ubot-it> ibra: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<ibra> graie ubot-it
<ibra> ecco posso chiedervi una cosa
<enzotib> chiedi pure
<ibra> ho scaricato iso di 12.04 ma verificandola con Md5 ho trovato che non sono compatibili
<ibra> quindi è il caso di iso difettosa
<ibra> ??
<enzotib> ibra, se il controllo l'hai fatto giusto, allora il download sarà stato difettoso
<cristian_c> ibra, ma non l'avevi riscaricata?
<ibra> la sto riscaricando
<ibra> ciao cristian-c
<kubuntu> ciao
<enzotib> !ciao | kubuntu
<ubot-it> kubuntu: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<kubuntu> cerco un altra chat
<kubuntu> ubuntu-chat.it è questa?
<kubuntu> non mi ricordo
<ibra> direi di si
<enzotib> !chat | kubuntu
<ubot-it> kubuntu: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<kubuntu> sono con la usb live
<kubuntu> grazie
<Drizamanuber> ho un pc cinese con windows xp, putroppo non riesco ad installarci ubuntu, conoscete un modo per cambiare la lingua  di sistema da cinese a italiano? premetto che italiano non è installato e mi scuso per la domanda sul canale sbagliato, visto che qui siamo in ubuntu
<enzotib> Drizamanuber, ma vuoi piallare win?
<nannes> Drizamanuber: qunidi hai intenzione di installare linux dentro windows? Perchè non fai partizioni diverse invece, così risolvi pure il problema?
<Drizamanuber> nannes: ho già due partizioni, ma il pc è un po' vecchio è ho problemi a installare i nuovi ubuntu, sono riuscito solo con il 10.10 ma fa molta fatica
<nannes> Drizamanuber: usa Lubuntu allora! in ogni caso, installare dentro windows con wubi non cambia in prestazioni (o al max peggiore) quindi è la stessa cosa!
<Drizamanuber> enzotib: il pc in questione è stato acquistato in cina, ho ripristinato il sistema visto che era impallato, ma adesso è tutto in cinese
<enzotib> Drizamanuber, non hai risposto alla domanda
<Drizamanuber> enzotib:  in che senso piallare?
<enzotib> Drizamanuber, eliminare
<Drizamanuber> enzotib: prima di eliminarlo devo riuscire a installare una versione di ubuntu, con windows viaggia bene, ma credo che con ubuntu dovrebbe essere anche meglio
<Drizamanuber> il pc in question ha una ram di 258 mega
<enzotib> ah, ora ho capito, la domanda è come cambiare la lingua in windows, e la risposta è "non lo so, e non puoi chiederlo qui"
<nannes> Drizamanuber: allora prova Lubuntu! Che uso devi fare di questo pc?
<Drizamanuber> nannes:  mi serve per installare libreoffice
<Drizamanuber> niente internet o giochi
<Drizamanuber> solo fogli elettronici per il mio lavoor
<cristian_c> al massimo ci gira bene abiword e gnumeric
<nannes> Drizamanuber: lol quello gira in java, quindi in quel computer ci metterà un po' ad avviarsi
<cristian_c> gnumeric
<Drizamanuber> cristian_c: ho sviluppato parecchi fogli elettronici con libreoffice e ho bisogno di usare quelli
<cristian_c> formato?
<nannes> Drizamanuber: comunque ripeto, installa Lubuntu (che di default ha AbiWord e Gnumeric ) e se proprio non ti vanno bene, mettici libreoffice
<Drizamanuber> .odt
<cristian_c> scusate, gli odt sono supportati in gnumeric? :D
<Drizamanuber> nannes: un  altro problema, sto scaricando lubuntu, ma è di 1,2 gb
<nannes> Drizamanuber: allora li legge pure AbiWord e Gnumeric
<Drizamanuber> il pc non ha lettore dvd
<cristian_c> tra l'altro gli odt sono file di testo per writer
<cristian_c> non sono fogli elettronici
<Drizamanuber> posso usare una chiave usb per installarlo ? se sì , come devo formattarla?
<nannes> Drizamanuber: scarica la Minimal Install, e scrivila su usb
<nannes> !usb | Drizamanuber
<ubot-it> Drizamanuber: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<Drizamanuber> nannes: puoi darmi il link?
<nannes> Drizamanuber: "la minimal install pesa 20mb, e ti permetterà di scegliere, oltre ai componenti base, ogni applicazione che ti serve, in modo da tenere il pc pulito e solo con quel che serve"
<Drizamanuber> nannes: benissimo, mi mandi il link da cui scaricarla?
<nannes> si un attimo..
<cristian_c> Drizamanuber, semmai volevi scrivere ods
<Drizamanuber> cristian_c: hai ragione
<nannes> ods è compatibile con gnumeric perchè è un formato standard
<nannes> Drizamanuber: prima dei link, accertati che il tuo pc supporti il boot da USB
<Drizamanuber_> nannes: sto scaricando la minimal, è di 28 mb, quindi posso metterla su un cd
<nannes> Drizamanuber_ lol avevo capito che non avevi lettore CD... Drizamanuber allora scarica la standard, se no impazzisci a installare il DE
<Drizamanuber_> ma la standard è di 1,2 gb
<nannes> Drizamanuber_: no, è di 700.. sape
<nannes> aspe
<nannes> Drizamanuber_: http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/precise/release/lubuntu-12.04-alternate-i386.iso
<nannes> usa questa ^
<Drizamanuber_> nannes: la sto già scaricando, grazie mille
<ibra> domanda: Gparted  è implementato in ubunutu versione live??
<enzotib> ibra, sì, dovrebbe esserci, dato che il livecd viene usato anche come sistema di recupero
<ibra> grazie
<angelo22> "impostazioni avanzate" non mi visualizza le estensioni della shell, che fare?
<enzotib> angelo22, un minimo di contesto? impostazioni avanzate deche?
<angelo22> ahahah il programma per cambiare temi , icone ecc..
<angelo22> advanced settings....
<angelo22> così si chiama non saprei come definirlo diversamente..
<enzotib> angelo22, solo per curiosità, e per informazione agli altri, unity o gnome-shell, o cos'altro?
<angelo22> che differenza c'è tra unity e gnome-shell?
<angelo22> ignoro:/
<enzotib> angelo22, hai una barra con dei bottoni grandi sul lato sinistro?
<angelo22> si
<angelo22> unity..
<enzotib> angelo22, allora è unity, ma non lo uso, quindi non so aiutarti, né tantomeno userei estensioni se lo usassi
<angelo22> e gnome shell com'è funziona?
<enzotib> non uso neanche quello
<bubu> g
<bubu> errore durante installazione di ubuntu ubiquity! help!
<angelo22> ok, grz lo stesso..
<enzotib> bubu, dà un qualche messaggio informativo utile?
<bubu> dice Warning:root:can't add .... (pulse audio, phyton, nvidia tanti pacchetti..)  E : unable to correct problem, you have held broken pakages.
<enzotib> bubu, ma è una nuova installazione o un avanzamento?
<bubu> nuova, ma su quella partizione c'è già ubuntu 11.10 , ma non è stata formattata.
<bubu> nonostante gli errori dice che l'installazione è completata. ora riavvio.
<devis_> ciao
<devis_> posso chiedervi un info?
<devis_> qualcuno ha mai avuto il problema di avere lo schermo tutto spostato a sinistra?
<devis_> nessuno?
<Lunotto> Ciao a tutti
<devis_> ciao
<Lunotto> Ho un problema
<devis_> pure io ma sentiamo il tuo
<devis_> risolto?
<Lunotto> Sul mio ubuntu 11.10 ho messo il remix dell'istituto mago rana e' possibile ritornare alla versione originale?
<catai> salve, ho fatto l'aggiornamento a 12.04 e mi è saltato l'audio, qualcuno mi può dare una mano?
<devis_> catai digita alsamixer aprendo il terminale
<cristian_c> devis_, se è spostato ripristinalo
<devis_> Lunotto qui ci vuole qualcuno che conosca qualche comando opportuno
<devis_> come ?
<catai> devis_ fatto
<devis_> ora guarda i livelli audio e se sono abilitati
<devis_> come?
<devis_> come cristian
<catai> devis_ il master era a zero ma ora sento un tubo come prima
<devis_> catai, hai visto tutte le opzioni con il tabulatore?
<cristian_c> devis_, che monitor utilizzi?
<devis_> Samsung
<cristian_c> devis_, non c'è la funzione di sync dell'immagine?
<cristian_c> o come si chiama
<catai> devis_ c'ho "cattura" e va bene, poi c'avevo "automute" enabled e l'ho messo disabled, ma ancora sento niente
<cristian_c> Lunotto, che cosa hai fatto di preciso?
<devis_> catai hai provato in impostazioni che il volume non sia a zero?
<devis_> no cristian perchè è un monitor tv
<cristian_c> devis_, posta: xrandr -q
<devis_> se vado in impostazioni>monitor mi da portatile e invece non deve essere così
<cristian_c> !pastebin | devis_
<ubot-it> devis_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<devis_> xrandr: Failed to get size of gamma for output default
<devis_> Screen 0: minimum 320 x 240, current 1360 x 768, maximum 1360 x 768
<devis_> default connected 1360x768+0+0 0mm x 0mm
<devis_>    1360x768       50.0     51.0     52.0*
<devis_>    1024x768       53.0     54.0     55.0
<FloodBotIt1> devis_: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<devis_>    832x624        56.0
<catai> devis_ trovato il volume di uscita degli altoparlanti era un pò basso, adesso si sente, grazie
<cristian_c> meno male che si era parlato di pastebin -,-'
<catai> grazie grazie devis_
<devis_> sono andato troppo veloce
<devis_> bene catai
<catai> ciao devis_ buonasera a tutti
<devis_> ciao catai
<devis_> cristian che mi dici?
<cristian_c> devis_, di postar eil comandi su pastebin
<cristian_c> *postare
<devis_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/952600/
<cristian_c> devis_, scheda nvidia?
<devis_> si
<catai> son tornato, il fatto che c'è qualcosa/qualcuno che me lo riabbassa, ho provato a riavviare e fa lo stesso devis_
<catai> il fatto è devis_
<cristian_c> devis_, driver?
<devis_> hai un comando cristian?
<catai> cioè, a metà volume non sento niente, al massimo è molto forte (come era prima) devis_
<cristian_c> devis_, lspci -k
<devis_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/952615/
<devis_> catai in audio applicazioni che hai'
<cristian_c> devis_, utilizza il NVIDIA Control Panel
<catai> devis_ non ho capito, puoi spiegare di più?
<devis_> cristian puoi dare una mano a catai fin che io smanetto con nvidia per favore?
<cristian_c> non ho capito il problema
<catai> cristian_c che vuol dire "in audio applicazioni che hai"?
<ibra> raga come faccio testare la partizione con gparted
<ibra> __
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> ibra, posta uno screenshot di gparted
<cristian_c> !image | ibra
<ubot-it> ibra: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<devis_> cristian, catai ha il problema che l'audio gli va a zero quando riavvia
<catai> cristian_c forse devis_ intendeva in alsamixer "Informazioni di sistema"?
<cristian_c> devis_, beh sul wiki è scritto come fare: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Audio/RisoluzioneProblemiAudio#Risoluzione_dei_problemi
<emma> salve a tutti è parecchio che non ci si sente..al bisogno..!
<devis_> ho risolto cristian grazie mille
<catai> beh, ora provo, grazie devis_ grazie cristian_c
<devis_> mi perdo sulle piccole cose
<emma> qualcuno può aiutarmi in merito agli header? Sembra che il mio indirizzo mail sia stato utilizzato da una persona che ha inviato mail offensiva..possibile?
<cristian_c> emma, il nesso con ubuntu?
<emma> cristian_c: nessuno!?
<emma> ubuntu-it
<ibra> http://imagebin.org/210121 eccola
<emma> cristian_c: dove posso ricevere aiuto?
<nannes> !chat | emma
<ubot-it> emma: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<emma> !chat
<ibra> ho caricato l-immagine come da te richiesto
<nannes> emma sdevi crivere /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<devis_> ciao a tutti devo andare grazie  siete sempre i migliori
<catai> sono arrivato fino a questo punto: sudo /sbin/alsa-utils reset ma il terminale risponde  command not found cristian_c
<cristian_c> ibra, non sembra ci siano errori a prima vista, fai un controllo da menù
<cristian_c> catai, non devi resettarlo
<catai> allora cosa devo fare? cristian_c ?
<ibra> rivevuto
<cristian_c> catai, Mantenere il volume
<catai> dal menu Impostazioni di sistema - audio - altoparlanti quando ce lo metto funziona, appena esco me lo riazzera. che vuol dire mantenere il volume? cristian_c ?
<cristian_c> Potrebbe accadere che le impostazioni del volume non vengano mantenute al riavvio.
<cristian_c> Digitare il seguente comando in una finestra di terminale: sudo alsactl store
<nooby> ciao a tutti!
<cristian_c> ecc...
<catai> già fatto cristian_c
<cristian_c> catai, al prossimo riavvio dovrebbe essere presente l'audio che hai impostato ora
<catai> ma il problema non è al riavvio cristian_c
<cristian_c> catai, quando?
<catai> cioè si sente qualcosa solo se l'audio "normale" è a tutto volume cristian_c
<cristian_c> catai, posta una schermata di alsamixer
<cristian_c> !image | catai
<ubot-it> catai: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<catai> ad esempio, nelle impostazioni audio se regolo il volume degli altoparlanti, e poi vado a veder il volume dell'output digitale (S/PDIF), quando torno a vedere il volume degli altoparlanti lo ritrovo abbassato come era prima. ora posto alsamixer cristian_c
<cristian_c> catai, usi spdif?
<ibra> cristian, scusa come faccio a controllare dal menu__
<cristian_c> ibra, ci sono delle opzioni nei vari menù, no?
<catai> no e non so neanche che cos'è. ecco la schermata http://imagebin.org/210122 cristian_c
<ibra> cristian_c si
<cristian_c> catai, 'e poi vado a veder il volume dell'output digitale (S/PDIF)' <--- l'hai scritto tu
<cristian_c> ibra, non mi ricordo bene quale sia il menù, controlla
<nooby> qualcuno mi potrebbe aiutare urgentemente?
<remix_tj> !qualcuno | nooby
<ubot-it> nooby: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<nooby> aiuto ubuntu si blocca molto spesso!
<catai> si l'ho scritto io perche su controlli volume "uscita" ci sono due schede, una è spdif e l'altra è altoparlanti, ma non ho idea di cosa sia cristian_c se vuoi ti posto la schermata anche di quello
<catai> nooby dipende da quello che gli fai fare :-)
<nooby> il problema e il dirver della scheda grafica
<nooby> da quando l-ho installato mi si inchioda
<nooby> non riesco neanche a spegnerlo con il pulsante power :(
<cristian_c> catai, hai il canale Auto-mute Enabled
<catai> si, ma prima l'ho messo Disabled e faceva uguale, anzi è tornato su enabled da solo cristian_
<cristian_c> catai, prova a disattivare i due canli spdif
<cristian_c> *canali
<catai> e come si fa? cristian_c ?
<remix_tj> nooby: che scheda?
<cristian_c> catai, tasto M sul canale
<catai> ok, fatto cristian_c
<ibra> cristian_c  ho trovato come si fa ed in questo momento  Gparted sta controllando appena finiti ti faccio sapere
<nooby> remix_tj nvidia geforce 9650m gt
<cristian_c> catai, tutti e due
<cristian_c> ibra, esegue un fsck se non sbaglio
<catai> si, tutti e due, e ora come provo a vedere se funzione? cristian_c
<cristian_c> catai, come hai fato prima, prova a riprodurre e controlla che non ritorni alla situazione precedente
<cristian_c> *fatto
<catai> spiccicato uguale a prima cristian_c
<catai> però su alsamixer ho ritrovato uno dei due spdif attivato cristian_c
<remix_tj> nooby: non so dirti di preciso il problema, ma molti hanno risolto aggiornando il bios della scheda video :-\
<catai> vedi un pò: http://imagebin.org/210124 cristian_c
<nooby> remix_tj quindi dovrei provare ad aggiornare il bios?
<remix_tj> http://notepad.patheticcockroach.com/497/the-final-solution-to-nvidias-geforce-9650m-gt-drivers-problems/
<remix_tj> leggevo qui
<remix_tj> che c'e' un problema con tutti i driver nuovi
<remix_tj> se non si aggiorna il bios
<remix_tj> si resta con i problemi
<nooby> remix_tj aaaaaaah, ora provo a leggere grazie!
<cristian_c> catai, non hai la scheda Hardware nella schermata di configurazione?
<catai> scusa ma non ho capito, mi puoi spiegare? cristian_c
<cristian_c> catai, io ho letto qui: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9184621
<nooby> remix_tj il mio stesso problema :D come faccio ad aggiornare il bios da mint o ubuntu? di windows non mi fido proprio
<remix_tj> nooby: eh, niente, fallo da windows, fidati
<remix_tj> che almeno li funziona
<nooby> remix_tj che l`ultima volta che l`ho fatto con un`altro pc era andato in fail
<remix_tj> nooby: se il tuo fornitore fornisce la possibilità di farlo in modo os indipendent (tipo avviando con una usb dove c'e' il software di upgrade) ok
<nooby> remix_tj e ho dovuto dissaldare il vecchio chip bios e poi ho dovuto metterne uno ripecciato nuovo
<remix_tj> altrimenti ciccia
<cristian_c> nooby, utilizza un gruppo di continuità per sicurezza
<nooby> cristian_c per quello e tutto ok, ho un portatile che e quasi sempre attaccato
<catai> se premo F6 si vede questo http://imagebin.org/210125 ma le altre cose che ci sono scritte lì non le fa fare cristian_c
<ibra> cristian_ ci vuole molto perch[ gparted controlli la partizione
<cristian_c> catai, non sto parlando di alsamixer
<cristian_c> ibra, quanto è grande?
<catai> allora di cosa? cristian_c
<ibra> 254 gb
<cristian_c> catai, della finestra di configurazione dell'audio
<cristian_c> ibra, lol
<gnux> ciao a tutti
<ibra> ciao
<nooby> ciao gnux
<catai> ma l'articolo che mi hai mandato parla di alsamixer cristian_c
<Guest4675> potete darmi il comando per installare firefox e tutti i pacchetti?
<cristian_c> catai, sicuro di aver letto? 'As I already did. You can disable the digital output from the main menu in: /Preferences/Sound/ and go to the Hardware tab and disable what you want by selecting the right device and then choose "Off" in the roll-down menu.'
<Guest4675> ciao nooby, si è rinominato il nikname
<nooby> guest 4675 credo che sia sudo apt-get install firefox
<nooby> guest4675
<nooby> guest4675 aaaah ok
<nooby> guest4675 credo che sia sudo apt-get install firefox
<ibra> cristian_c ci vorr' molto vuoi dire
<cristian_c> ibra, non so se mi è sfuggito, ma hai controllato anche l'md5?
<Guest4675> nooby: dice che non ci sono pacchetti installabili perchè obsoleto o rinominato....che significa?
<ibra> si e va bene
<catai> credo che il signore si riferisca ad un altra versione di ubuntu, infatti l'hardware tab non c'è e il roll down menu neanche cristian_c
<nooby> guest4675 vuol dire che il pacchetto non ha quel nome, ora cercio subito
<nooby> guest4675 *cerco
<Guest4675> nooby: grazie
<Enzino86> salve ragazzi
<catai> ti ho mandato anche la foto... cristian_c
<cristian_c> catai, eppure sulla 11.04 c'è ad esempio (credo anche sulla 11.10)
<catai> no, sulla 12.04 non c'è vedi: http://imagebin.org/210124 cristian_c
<ibra> cristian_c ho contollato md5 ed [ ok!
<Enzino86> potete dirmi qual è il comando corrispondente alla seguente richiesta?: Scrivere il comando per copiare tutti i file con suffisso xls dalla directory /spool/alla directory /home/giacomo
<enzotib> Guest4675, che versione di Ubuntu hai?
<Guest4675> enzotib: kubuntu 9.04 amd64
<enzotib> Enzino86, cp /spool/*.xls /home/giacomo
<robytrevi> ciao a tutti
<nooby> guest4675 il nome del pacchetto non lo trovo, hai praticita con il gestore pacchetti?
<Enzino86> grazie
<Guest4675> nooby: se intendi kpackagekit si, ma se faccio una ricerca non trova niente. ho appena fatto una nuova installazione di kubuntu ma non mi sembra eccelsa
<Guest4675> nooby: per questo volevo provare tramite konsole
<cristian_c> catai, 'tutte le impostazioni audio' è selezionato?
<nooby> guest4675 aaaaah sei con kubuntu! usi l`ambiente gnome o kde?
<Guest4675> nooby: kde
<cristian_c> ibra, un riassunto del tuo problema può essermi utile :)
<catai> dove cristian_c?
<nooby> guest4675 prova a digitare questo dal terminale
<nooby> guest4675 wget -O - http://releases.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/releases/3.5/linux-i686/en-US/firefox-3.5.tar.bz2 | tar xj -C ~
<catai> dove cristian_ c ?
<cristian_c> catai, sempre nella finestra che hai postato su imagebin
<catai> quella delle impostazioni audio? cristan_c
<cristian_c> sì
<Guest4675> nooby: niente da fare, da fle corrotto
<catai> in realtà sono due pulsanti, uno ti porta alle Impostazioni Audio e l'altro al menù di Tutte le impostazioni :-) cristian_c
<nooby> guest4675 cerco il pacchetto di firefox
<Guest4675> nooby: provo a fare un aggiornamento dei pacchetti in generale, è che con l'ultima installazione non andava
<nooby> guest4675 ok
<cristian_c> catai, cosa cambia? (non conosco la 12.04)
<catai> non cambia nulla cristian_c
<Guest4675> nooby: con sudo apt-get update ma da questo errore:  wget -O - http://releases.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/releases/3.5/linux-i686/en-US/firefox-3.5.tar.bz2 | tar xj -C ~
<catai> non è un tasto che ha a che fare con l'audio cristian_c
<catai> aiuto!
<Guest4675> nooby: scusa, questo: Impossibile ottenere http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/jaunty-security/universe/binary-amd64/Packages
<nooby> guest4675 cavoli, li non riesce a raggiungere il sito di destinazione
<catai> la cosa buffa è che in alsamixer ritrovo il master a zero e la spdif attivata senza che io ci sia entrato cristian_c
<nooby> guest4675 intanto ho una soluzione temporanea per firefox
<nooby> guest4675 ti aiuto subito
<Guest4675> nooby: :)
<cristian_c> catai, sto controllando dov'è andato a finire il tab Hardware, qui cambianoi sempre tutto
<nooby> guest4675 scusa ho sbagliato, devo cerrcare per kubuntu 64 bit
<catai> ok, grazie cristian-c
<enzotib> Guest4675, la 9.04 non è più supportata, perché l'hai installata?
<catai> ok, grazie cristian_c
<Guest4675> nooby: ok
<enzotib> !tab | nooby
<ubot-it> nooby: Per autocompletare un nick scrivete le prime due o tre lettere e poi premete il tasto TAB | vedi anche !chi
<Guest4675> enzotib: perchè con la 11.10 quando aggiornavo i pacchetti subito dopo l'installazione si impallava
<enzotib> Guest4675, almeno la 10.04 che è LTS
<nooby> guest4675 wget http://releases.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/releases/3.6.3plugin1/source/firefox-3.6.3plugin1.source.tar.bz2
<enzotib> nooby, tar.bz2?
<Guest4675> enzotib: avevo quella...e nessun dvd libero
<nooby> guest4675 si, e un pacchetto da compilare
<enzotib> Guest4675, ti ripeto, la 9.04 non è più supportata, neanche i repo ci sono più, potresti puntare a old-releases.ubuntu.com
<Guest4675> nooby: si connette ma non riceve risposta :(
<enzotib> Guest4675, fammi vedere il contenuto di /etc/apt/sources.list
<enzotib> !pastebin | Guest4675
<ubot-it> Guest4675: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Guest4675> enzotib: forse è meglio tentare un aggiornamento di versione
<enzotib> Guest4675, se vuoi lasciare questa, devi modificare i repo, al momento è la soluzione più semplice
<enzotib> Guest4675, se poi vuoi avanzare, puoi sempre farlo dopo
<Guest4675> nooby: qualcosa non va, permesso negato
<nooby> guest4675 scusa sudo wget http://releases.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/releases/3.6.3plugin1/source/firefox-3.6.3plugin1.source.tar.bz2
<robytrevi> nooby: non serve sudo per usare wget
<Guest4675> nooby: al solito non riceve risposta
<enzotib> Guest4675, nooby per cortesia, non suggerire pacchetti non in formato deb o addirittura da compilare, la soluzione è più semplice
<enzotib> se solo Guest4675 mi seguisse un attimo
<Guest4675> enzotib: tutto orecchi
<nooby> enzotib scusa
<enzotib> Guest4675, ripeto, fammi vedere il contenuto di /etc/apt/sources.list
<Guest4675> enzotib: permesso negato come prima
<enzotib> Guest4675, il contenuto, significa che lo devi aprire con un editor, non eseguire
<Guest4675> enzotib: ops
<Guest4675> enzotib: c'è un sources.list...vuoto
<Guest4675> enzotib: sources.list.d per l'esattezza
<enzotib> Guest4675, com'è possibile, scrivi gedit /etc/apt/sources.list, fai copia e incolla
<Guest4675> enzotib: The program 'gedit' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:
<Guest4675> sudo apt-get install gedit
<Guest4675> bash: gedit: command not found
<enzotib> Guest4675, scusa, fai:  kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<Guest4675> enzotib: fatto
<enzotib> Guest4675, ora seleziona tutto, copia, e poi incolla su pastbin
<enzotib> !pastebin | Guest4675
<ubot-it> Guest4675: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Guest4675> enzotib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/952798/
<nooby> Guest4675: ma stai usando un live cd?
<catai> ho fatto l'aggiornamento a 12.04 e mi è saltato l'audio, qualcuno mi può dare una mano?
<Guest4675> nooby: no ho appena fatto l'installazione con riavvio
<enzotib> Guest4675, ora da terminale: sudo sed -i 's/it\.archive/old-releases/;s/security\./old-releases./' /etc/apt/sources.list
<nooby> enzotib: scusa se ti disturbo, che fa preciamente questo comando?
<Guest4675> enzotib: non succede niente
<sbubba> risalve
<enzotib> nooby, sostituisce le occorrenze di it.archive.ubuntu.com con old-releases.ubuntu.com, e stessa cosa per security.ubuntu.com
<enzotib> Guest4675, sudo apt-get update, output su pastebin
<sbubba> come faccio a sapere che tipo di filesystem ha un dvd? ne ho qua un po' di un mio amico, li aveva masterizzati con nero e windows gli dice "filesystem sconosciuto"
<enzotib> sbubba, sudo blkid, vedi se lo mostra
<sbubba> con mount qua su ubuntu me ne ha visto solo uno e gli altri mi chiede di specificare il filesystem
<sbubba> enzotib, provo subito
<enzotib> sbubba, ma se non lo riconosce in automatico, facile che c'è qualcosa che non va
<cristian_c> scusate, si era scaricata la batteria :D
<Guest4675> enzotib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/952812/
<enzotib> Guest4675, benissimo, ora apt-cache --names-only search firefox
<enzotib> Guest4675, anzi forse meglio fare un sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<sbubba> enzotib, uno mount me li ha montato e windows non lo vedeva però
<sbubba> http://pastebin.com/GwEeCWky però il dvd è in /dev/sr0 e lì non c'è
<cristian_c> catai, hanno cambiato l'interfaccia
<cristian_c> catai, sicuro di non aver aggiunto qualche strano repo?
<Guest4675> enzotib: dato il primo comando, ora in corso il secondo
<sbubba> ho la conferma anche sul gestore dischi, me lo da in /dev/sr0
<catai> sicuro cristian_c
<enzotib> sbubba, quello che ha montato, puoi facilmente vedere il filesystem dall'output di mount senza opzioni
<sbubba> uhm
<catai> se vuoi controlliamo, dimmi come cristian_c
<enzotib> Guest4675, fammi vedere l'output
<Guest4675> enzotib: però fra i programmi firefox non c'è
<Guest4675> enzotib: del comando per firefox o l'altro?
<cristian_c> catai, cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<enzotib> Guest4675, entrambi
<cristian_c> su pastebin ovviamente
<Guest4675> enzotib: ok appena finisce
<sbubba> enzotib, non ci avevo pensato D: grazie
<Joshua^Dunamis> abilitando i repositories proposed c'è l'aggiornamento di Unity 5.12 e mooolti alrtri... faccio un riavvio per vedere se mi ha sistemato una cosetta ;)
<enzotib> Joshua^Dunamis, NON abillitare i proposed
<Joshua^Dunamis> enzotib: perchè?
<enzotib> vabbè, l'abbiamo perso
<cristian_c> è come la mela di adamo ed eva
<enzotib> Joshua^Dunamis, ne ho visto più d'uno col sistema sminchiato per aver abilitato i proposed
<Joshua^Dunamis> enzotib: ahahah si lo so non è il massimo di sicurezza ma credo che spesso siano repositories esterni + proposed a sminchiare il sistema
<cristian_c> ma anche i proposed
<frc> come si aggiorna il bios del pc?
<enzotib> !chat | frc
<ubot-it> frc: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Joshua^Dunamis> mmm vediamo se non appaio entro 10 minuti scrivete a caratteri cubitali di non abilitare i proposed XD
<Joshua^Dunamis> aiutooooooooooooooooooooo... scherzo, eccomi di ritorno, unity decisamente più stabile, in più l'aggiornamento di upstart credo abbia sistemato un problema che avevo attribuito al kernel
<Guest4675> enzotib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/952883/
<Guest4675> enzotib: buona parte però è spatita dallo schermo
<enzotib> Guest4675, ok, mi pare che l'aggiornamento sia andato liscio
<enzotib> Guest4675, ora l'output di apt-cache --names-only search firefox
<Guest4675> enzotib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/952898/
<Enzino86> ragazzi ho un domanda da fare
<Enzino86> qual è il comando per conoscere il numero di file nascosti presente in una directory?
<enzotib> Guest4675, sudo apt-get install firefox-3.5
<enzotib> Enzino86, il numero di files e directories nascoste? echo $(($(ls -A | wc -l) - $(ls | wc -l)))
<Guest4675> enzotib: conviene fare un riavvio per l'aggiornamento versione?
<enzotib> Guest4675, non abbiamo fatto alcun aggiornamento di versione
<Guest4675> enzotib: cos'era allora?
<enzotib> Guest4675, semplicemente un aggiornamento di tutti i pacchetti aggiornabili
<Guest4675> enzotib: perfetto, ora firefox è installato. grazie
<enzotib> prego
<Guest73214> salve
<nannes> salve Guest73214
<Guest73214> salve , ho problemi con il wireless
<nannes> ok, spiega bene
<Guest73214> ho appena fatto l'upgrade da 10 a 11.4
<Guest73214> in alto a destra ho l'icona del wireless, quella a forma di quarto di cerchio
<Guest73214> clicco e attivo "enable wireless"
<Guest73214> ma l'icona non cambia forma
<nannes> Guest73214: scusa, perchè alla 11.4 se oggi 28 Aprile è disponibile già la 12.04 ?
<Guest73214> la versione 10 mi ha permesso l'upgrade fino a 11.4
<Guest73214> volentieri upgraderei fino a 12.4
<Guest73214> come devo fare?
<Guest73214> apt-get dist-upgrade?
<nannes> Guest73214: Io sconsiglio sempre l'upgrade, meglio un backup delle impostazioni e reinstallare da zero..
<Guest73214> uhm, allora troppo complicato
<nannes> Guest73214: no, perchè?
<Guest73214> beh, ci vogliono ore
<Guest73214> magari lo faccio nei prossimi giorni
<Guest73214> intanto sapresti darmi qualche consiglio sul wireless?
<robytrevi> Guest73214: Apri un terminale e dai: lspci | grep Network
<robytrevi> Guest73214: inoltre dai jockey-gtk e vedi se ci sono driver da attivare
<Guest73214> lspci |grep Network
<Guest73214> 04:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4313 802.11b/g/n Wireless LAN Controller (rev 01)
<Guest73214> jockey dice che sto usando un driver proprietario per la mia broadcom. ma che fa?
<Guest73214> Guest73214, ma se sono collegato via cavo ethernet, non posso testare il wireless, vero?
<robytrevi> Guest73214: l'hai installato tu o te lo sei trovato installato? nel secondo caso prova a reinstallarlo
<nannes> Guest73214: da terminale: ifconfig; sudo iwlist scan
<nannes> !paste | Guest73214
<ubot-it> Guest73214: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Guest73214> http://paste.ubuntu.com/952957/
<robytrevi> moz_:  Dovresti provare a disinstallare bcmwl-kernel-source e tenere solo b43 come detto qui: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=487525
<nannes> guest73manca iwlist scan
<nannes> però non c'è wlan0 cacchina
<robytrevi> nannes: c'è eth2. Le broadcom a volte sono riconosciute come eth
<nannes> vero. Comunque ci sono dei moduli del kernel che vanno in conflitto con quelli della broadcom
<nannes> van disabilitati ed è fatta
<esulu> buon giorno
<moz_> quindi, riassumendo, devo disinstallare bcmwl-kernel-source. E poi?
<robytrevi> controlla che sia installato b43
<robytrevi> moz_: poi controlla che sia installato b43 e riavvia
<moz_> ecco iwlist scan: http://paste.ubuntu.com/953037/
<moz_> mi pare che sia a posto
<moz_> devo comunque disinstallare quel modulo?
<nannes> minchia pieno di reti vicino a casa tua :O
<moz_> sì, ma quindi?
<nannes> moz_: comunque no, se funziona non fare niente!
<moz_> ok, e allora perché non va?
<nannes> moz_: hai visto il link di robytrevi??
<nannes> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=444672
<nannes> moz_: dammi il modello di notebook
<moz_> lenovo b560
<nannes> perfetto. un attimo
<moz_> ok, resto in attesa
<nannes> moz_: Dai questo comando e riavvia:
<nannes> echo -e "rmmod wl\nrmmod brcmsmac\ndepmod\nmodprobe wl\nexit 0" | sudo tee -a /etc/rc.local
<moz_> nannes, come output ha riscritto i nomi di quei moduli e poi ha scritto "exit 0"
<moz_> nannes, riavvio?
<nannes> moz_: si, è normale, l'importante è fare bene il copia incolla del comando. Riavvia
<moz_> ok, riavvio
<nannes> moz_: ci sei??
<moz_> nannes, prima del riavvio devo staccare il cavo ethernet o è indifferente?
<moz_> ci sono
<nannes> non intendo riavviare il computer, ma il networking eh! lo sai fa?
<moz_> ah, no, stavo per riavviare il computer
<moz_> devo staccare il cavo ethernet o è indifferente?
<moz_> come si riavvia il networking?
<nannes> mmmm aspe ripensandoci i moduli son già caricati ora, e siccome non ricordo il comando per toglierli riavvia il computer :D :D
<moz_> ok, riavvio, ma dimmi del cavo
<moz_> cosa devo fare con il cavo ethernet?
<moz_> che attualmente mi consente di stare online?
<nannes> moz_: lascialo pure, non disturba!
<moz_> ok, riavvio
<jester-> sera
<root> nannes, rieccomi
<nannes> moz_: beh?
<moz_> nannes, rieccomi
<enzotib> !rootirc | moz_
<ubot-it> moz_: Non è tecnicamente un nostro problema, ma usare root per chattare su irc è una Idea Pessima. In effetti, fare qualsiasi cosa come root quando root non è necessario non è una buona pratica, specialmente con software che si connette a Internet.
<moz_> non mi sembra ci siano novità
<nannes> lool
<moz_> nannes, come dovrei fare per avviare la connessione wireless?
<nannes> moz_: da interfaccia grafica, cliccando sull'icona, scegliendo la rete, e mettendo la pass
<nannes> (pre-configurazione di IP se necessaria
<nannes> )
<moz_> intendi l'icona in alto a destra, vicino all'orario?
<moz_> nannes, intendi l'icona in alto a destra, vicino all'orario?
<catai> salve, ho fatto il passaggio a 12.04 e mi è saltato l'audio, qualcuno mi può dare una mano?
<degli> qualcuno ha problemi con xrdp e virtualbox? se mi loggo con l'utente on rdp e poi mi sloggo vedo la macchina che è in esecuzione ma non riesco piu' a vederla a schermo
<moz_> rieccomi
<nannes> catai: cosa intendi per "saltato l'audio" ?
<nannes> moz_: beh?
<catai> nannes: non sento più, sento solo se metto a tutto volume, ma lo devo fare tramite impostazioni audio, e se ci rientro lo trovo abbassato di nuovo
<moz_> nannes, non vedo novità, con la vecchia versione l'icona del wireless si colorava all'interno di grigio, poi fluttuava e alla fine, quando trovava il server, si colorava di bianco. ora non succede niente di tutto questo
<catai> nannes: questo alsamixer http://imagebin.org/210145
<catai> nannes:  se modifico, poi lo ritrovo così
<nannes> lol
<catai> eh c'è da ridere si
<robytrevi> moz_: che hai fatto alla fine?
<nannes> catai: booo non so,,, e non mi va di inoltrarmi a scoprirlo, perchè tanto è uno dei tanti problemi d'aggiornamento di Ubuntu mi sà... Posso solo fare una ricerca e vedere se qualcun altro ha già risolto.. .Dammi il modello se è un portatileù
<moz_> robytrevi, ho seguito le indicazioni di nannes, credo che abbia rimosso dei moduli
<catai> è un compaq presario c500 nannes
<cristian_c> secondo me non è trascurabile il fatto che sei partito con gli aggiornamenti da maverick
<robytrevi> moz_: eliminando bcmw e lasciando b43 non funzionava?
<cristian_c> quindi maverick->natty, natty->oneiric, oneiric->precise
<moz_> questo non l'ho provato. come si fa?
<cristian_c> son tre passaggi consecutivi
<catai> cristian_c: ma io non ho fatto gli aggiornamenti da maverick ma ocelot
<robytrevi> moz_: era quello che ti avevo suggerito prima. non l'avevi fatto?
<nannes> catai: non trovo niente... ma fai l'installazione da zero, che non vale neanche la pena di perder tempo
<catai> nannes: e cioè?
<cristian_c> eh, ma in cima è scritto: # deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 10.10 _Maverick Meerkat_ - Release i386 (20101007)]/ maverick main restricted
<cristian_c> quindi all'inizio sei partito da maverick
<catai> si ma # vuol dire qualcosa o sbaglio, non siete voi gli informatici?? cristian_c
<cristian_c> sì, certo, è vero, però gli upgrade li hai fatti ogni sei mesi circa
<catai> sì, certo, gli upgrade li ho fatti ogni sei mesi cristian_c
<nannes> catai: vuol dire che gli Aggiornamenti di versione hanno sempre dato problemi, per questo è meglio cambiare solo ogni 2 o 4 anni, in modo RADICALE, cioè eliminando il vecchio sistema e installandoci il nuovo,
<cristian_c> invece di eseguire aggiornamenti successivi (qui almeno tre)
<cristian_c> catai, e come avevo detto prima la reinstallazione non è una stupidaggine, visto che lo dice anche nannes
<catai> cristian_c: come si fa da terminale a tirare fuori la lista dei ppa?
<cristian_c> ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<cristian_c> è un modo
<nannes> cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<cristian_c> sì quello è il sources.list classico
<cristian_c> poi ci sono i ppa aggiunti nell'altro modo (la maggioranza)
<catai> nannes: cristian_c  ecco http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/953184/
<nannes> catai: fai come ha detto cristian_c
<nannes> io vado ciauu
<catai> cioè? nannes
<catai> cristian_c: come si chiama il canale del forum?
<cristian_c> catai,io ti consigliodi scaricare il live cd di Precise e testare l'audio lì
<cristian_c> catai, /join #ubuntu-it-forum
<catai> il cd non ce l'ho, si può fare su una penna? cristian_c
<cristian_c> il lettore cd vorrai dire
<cristian_c> fai una live usb
<cristian_c> !usb
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<moz_> robytrevi, no, non l'ho fatto. ma io vorrei capire una cosa. da linea di comando tutto funziona perfettamente. I network wireless vengono visti perfettamente. Quindi credo che a livello di moduli tutto vada bene.
<enzotib> cristian_c, #ubuntu-it-forum?
<cristian_c> enzotib, l'ho anche usato qualche volta
<cristian_c> sul wiki era scritto
<catai> se c'è qualcosa sulla penna me lo cancella? cristian_c
<enzotib> cristian_c, ma è un canale di servizio, non per gli utenti
<cristian_c> enzotib, eh, ma lui ha perso la user e la password
<catai> #ubuntu-it-forum
<robytrevi> moz_: il problema potrebbe essere dovuto ai diversi moduli che cercano di fare la stessa cosa. Quindi potresti provare, come detto prima, a disinstallare bcmwl-kernel-source e installare, se già non lo è, b43.  Poi riavvii e vedi se funziona. Un'altra cosa strana è che eth0 normalmente è la connessione via cavo, invece per te è la wireless. Quindi controlla anche nelle preferenze di rete che sia tutto a posto
<cristian_c> per recuperarli
<nannes> moz_: e allora prova con iwconfig a connetterti!
<Mattio> Sera....
<Mattio> problema con installazzione 12.04 LTS
<cristian_c> catai, ah, ovviamente non è per supporto a ubuntu
<Mattio> Giovedì ho eseguito avanzamento via Internet... andato male
<robytrevi> moz_: oppure prova con wicd al posto di network-manager e nelle preferenze imposta il dispositivo corretto
<moz_> nannes, come? lanciando semplicmente iwconfig?
<nannes> MALEDETTI AVANZAMENTI
<Mattio> scarico ISO con checsum corretto
<nannes> moz_: no è un programma per terminale
<cristian_c> catai, io vado
<moz_> nannes, qual è il comando compleeto? iwconfig ...
<robytrevi> moz_: (per avere wicd correttamente funzionante devono essere disinstallati network-manager e network-manager-gnome)
<cristian_c> enzotib, ciao
<Mattio> avvio installazzione ed al momento di scegliere il fuso orario... l'installazione presegue ma lo screen non avanza e nn mi permette di scegliere usr pwd ecc....
<catai> cristian_c:  ciao
<nannes> moz_: com'è la tua rete, il modem fa da server DHCP ?
<nannes> o hai ip statici?
<catai> aiuto! Sistema → Amministrazione → Creatore dischi di avvio non c'è più su Pangoline!!
<moz_> nannes, sì
<nannes> si cosa?
<moz_> nannes, il server fa da dhcp
<Mattio> Sera.... Giovedì ho eseguito avanzamento via Internet... andato male... scarico ISO con checsum corretto... avvio installazzione ed al momento di scegliere il fuso orario... l'installazione presegue ma lo screen non avanza e nn mi permette di scegliere usr pwd ecc....
<Drizamanuber_> nannes: ciao
<nannes> Drizamanuber_: ciao!
<Drizamanuber_> oggi son dovuto scappare, comunque adesso sto procedendo all'installazioni di lubuntu con il file scaricato dal link che mi hai mandato
<Mattio> Sera.... Giovedì ho eseguito avanzamento via Internet... andato male... scarico ISO con checsum corretto... avvio installazzione ed al momento di scegliere il fuso orario... l'installazione presegue ma lo screen non avanza e nn mi permette di scegliere usr pwd ecc....
<Mattio> qualcuno ha idea di cosa è successo ?
<Mattio> Riscarico Iso e riprovo ?
<catai> nannes: come faccio a creare un avvio usb se non ho Sistema → Amministrazione → Creatore dischi di avvio?
<robytrevi> Mattio: lo stai facendo da cd o da usb?
<Mattio> cd
<Mattio> ciao
<robytrevi> Mattio: hai masterizzato a velocità minima? Magari prova a mettere la iso in una pennetta usb !usb
<nannes> moz_: allora prima fai un iwlist scan e vedi l'SSID della tua rete, poi fai:
<nannes> sudo iwconfig ethX mode managed key scriviPASSWORD essid nomeSSID (sostituendo alla X il numero di interfaccia, ad esempio eth2)
<Mattio> la mia scheda madre non suppporta avvio via usb
<robytrevi> Mattio: è un notebook o un desktop?
<Mattio> ripeoverò a masterizzare a velocità più lenta... poi vedremo
<Mattio> desktop
<robytrevi> Mattio: hai il lettore floppy?
<nannes> catai: non ho ancora provato Precise, cerca bene che avranno solo cambiato nome
<catai> nannes: ho trovato
<Mattio> si.. ma... ke c'entra, scusa
<robytrevi> catai: in alternativa scaricati dalla rete unetbootin, rendi il file eseguibile ed usalo per creare la pennetta avviabile
<robytrevi> Mattio: con plop boot manager puoi avviare da usb anche se il bios non lo permette. Praticamente metti plop boot manager nel floppy, avvii il pc da floppy, parte il boot manager e ti permette di avviare da usb
<Mattio> non conoscevo questo software proverò, ma siceramente preferisco avere un cd
<robytrevi> Mattio: nei pc in cui ll'ho provato, il sistema da usb è più rapido. Magari fai un tentativo
<catai> nannes: già, ma io l'immagine iso di pangoline dove ce l'ho? se ce l'ho..
<nannes> catai: ahh se non lo sai tu..!! :D
<nannes> catai: mi sà che ti tocca scaricarla
<catai> ah ah ah :-) nannes
<catai> ma l'altra roba che ho nella pennetta me la cancella? nannes
<nannes> catai: beh si, salvatela prima!
<nannes> catai: ma come mai usi la penna invece del CD ?
<Mattio> eh già di tentativi ne ho già fatti 3.... avevo perso grub... tornato alla 11.10 x il momento e tutto funziona come prima fortunamtamente
<catai> primo perchè è più veloce e secondo perchè ora non ho un cd vergine in casa, ho un dvd nannes
<nannes> ahh ok va bene! Chiedevo perchè l'altro giorno un utente non aveva lettore cd, ha usato la pennina e poi ha scoperto che il pc era troppo vecchio e non faceva il boot USB! ;)
<Mattio> grazie x la dritta robytrevi
<Mattio> stacco
<Mattio> buona serata a tutti
<catai> mi pare che sulla pennetta c'avevo già fatto il disco di avvio e la roba non me l'aveva cancellata.. nannes
<nannes> !usb | catai
<ubot-it> catai: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<catai> si, l'ho già visto. il problema è che lo so già come va a finire. che da usb mi funziona l'audio ma non mi funziona il wifi, succede sempre così nannes
<nannes> catai: non vedo perchè... è una normalissima live!
<catai> ora la sto scaricando, speriamo che non ci metta una quaresima.. nannes
<nannes> catai: usa torrent e va in un lampo!
<nannes> soprattutto questi giorni che la stanno scaricando un sacco di utenti
<catai> cazzo! e come si fa? nannes
<nannes> lol
<nannes> !torrent | catai
<ubot-it> catai: Per scaricare la nuova versione di Ubuntu 12.04 Precise Pangolin è preferibile usare i torrent: "Ubuntu" http://releases.ubuntu.com/precise/ | "Kubuntu" http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/12.04/release/ | Per sapere come usare i torrent: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Condivisione/Transmission
<catai> transmission? nannes
<nannes> si va benissimo transmission
<catai> ce n'è mille, quale devo scegliere? nannes
<catai> ubuntu-12.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent questo? nannes
<nannes> catai: Vuoi Kubuntu o Ubuntu normale? Il tuo computer è nuovo o vecchio (dimmi ram e cpu almeno)?
<catai> 2 giga ram Intel® Celeron(R) M CPU 520 @ 1.60GHz nannes
<nannes> catai: allora va bene quello che hai detto! Buona fortuna! (ci metterà una ventina di minuti)
<catai> vai, ora vediamo. intanto vado a mangiare qualcosa. ci sentiamo + tardi. ciao e grazie nannes
<nannes> moz_: beh ce l'hai fatta con iwconfig?
<mapreri> ho un pc nuovo in cui sto preparando le partizioni (anche per futoro per un previsto multi boot con parecchi sistemi, soprattutto per test) e ho creato un totale di 16 patizioni. ora con gparted me le ha create nell'ordine in cui gliel'ho indicato e il numero sdaX non è "lineare" nel senso che, ad esempio passa da sda6 a sda10. per rimetterle in ordine dovrei usare fdisk e fixare l'ordine (x f r w), in ordine), ma sapete se cre
<robytrevi> mapreri: qua'è il problema se l'ordine non è lineare? Io non lo vedo
<mapreri> robytrevi: al sistema nessuno, ma serve a me, per avere una minima idea di che sistemi ho installato e dove... con 10 OS installati non è facile.. :)
<mapreri> per ordine mentale..
<robytrevi> mapreri: comunque la tua frase la leggo solo fino a "ma sapete se"
<mapreri> robytrevi: esatto. non uso winzzoz da parecchio tempo, ma su questo pc devo tenerlo. se non fosse per lui avrei già fixato l'ordine... volevo sapere se sapete se crea problemi a lui, delicato com'è...
<mapreri> come la leggi a metà?? io l'ho inviata tutta..
<robytrevi> mapreri: si, leggo solo metà frase. Windows è delicato, come hai detto tu ma non so cosa può succedergli
<mapreri> umh
<Alex99> ciao, si può installare ubuntu su un imac?
<robytrevi> Alex99: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/ImmaginiPowerPc dovrebbe esserti utile
<frc> ! chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Alex99> grazie. ora guardo. molto gentile. ciao
<Drizamanuber_> 'notte a tutti
<al_> ciao
<al_> mi potete aiutare ?'
<BetaBrain> !qualcuno
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<alfiobelli> buona sera a tutti
<alfiobelli> qualcuno mi può aiutare per favore ?
<Carlin0> !qualcuno | alfiobelli
<ubot-it> alfiobelli: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Carlin0> miii che fretta :P
<robytrevi> è il secondo in un'ora...
<Carlin0> si ma questo 30 secondi netti ...
<robytrevi> già, l'altro 2 minuti...
<catai> buonasera, ho fatto l'avanzamento a 12.04 e mi è saltato l'audio, qualcuno mi può dare una mano?
<nya> ciao a tutti
<nya> qualcuno mi sa dire come si toglie il nome dalla barra vicino l'orologio e compagnia bella?
<Joshua^Dunamis> nya: che nome?
<nya> Joshua^Dunamis,
<Joshua^Dunamis> ???
<nya> quello vicino l'orologio nella barra dei menu
<Joshua^Dunamis> nya: parli dell'interfaccia Unity?
<nya> ho installato ubuntu 12.4
<robytrevi> nya: cosa stai usando? dai da terminale lsb_release -ds && echo $DESKTOP_SESSION && uname -m
<nya> in alto a destra ci sono varie icone
<nya> io vorrei eliminare quella col mio nickname o nome
<catai> qualcuno mi può dare una mano per l'audio su 12.04?
<Joshua^Dunamis> nya: si avevo già intuito cosa volessi dire ma bisogna essere più chiari per essere supportati bene, cmq non credo si possa togliere
<nya> scusatemi ma sono alle prime armi e non so bene come si chiamano le varie arie.. ect ect
<Joshua^Dunamis> nya: si capisco anche questo tranqui
<nya> :)
<Carlin0> !topic
<ubot-it> per vedere il topic, scrivi /topic.
#ubuntu-it 2012-04-29
<Drizamanuber> dove trovo la cartella con i file di sistema di ubuntu 12.04?
<robytrevi> Drizamanuber: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Filesystem
<robytrevi> Drizamanuber: cosa stai cercando in particolare?
<Drizamanuber> robytrevi: ciao, voglio modificare il file grub.cfg
<Drizamanuber> robytrevi: in 11.04 era possibile da boot/grub
<robytrevi> Drizamanuber: grub.cfg è un file che viene creato automaticamente e deriva da altri file presenti nel sistema. Cosa vuoi fare in particolare
<Drizamanuber> robytrevi: in ubuntu 11.04 l'ho modificato un sacco di volte creando sottomenu
<Drizamanuber> usando gedti
<Drizamanuber> gedit
<robytrevi> Drizamanuber: si ma ad ogni aggiornamento di grub quel file viene ricreato e le modifiche apportate spariscono (ad esempio all'installazione di un nuovo kernel)
<Drizamanuber> vorrei fare lo stesso qui, per modificare la sequenza delle opzioni
<Drizamanuber> lo so!!
<Drizamanuber> ma una volta che l'ho modificato ne creo una copia, così ogni volta posso sostituirla a quello che il sistema aggiorna senza tanti sbattimenti
<robytrevi> quindi se spieghi bene cosa vuoi fare, magari si può modificare qualcosa in maniera tale che tutto questo non sia necessario
<Drizamanuber> allora:il grub crea una lista, io voglio modificarla, spostando le scelte a mio piacimento
<Drizamanuber> per ora  preferisco ancora ubuntu 11.04, ci sono delle modifice che in 12.04 non riesco ancora a fare, come ad esempio modificare la luminosità iniziale con gconf-editor
<robytrevi> Drizamanuber: ci sono 2 possibilità: Cambi la riga di avvio (invece di avviare la linea 1 avvii la 3 o la 5 o via così, ma all'aggiornamento del kernel ti si sfaserà tutto), oppure cambiare l'ordine dei vari script. dai da terminale sudo update-grub e posta in pastebin la risposta e l'ordine che vorresti
<robytrevi> !pastebin | Drizamanuber
<ubot-it> Drizamanuber: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<robytrevi> Drizamanuber: comunque il file grub.cfg è presente in /boot/grub...
<enzotib> Drizamanuber, comunque il file sta dove è sempre stato: /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<Drizamanuber> robytrevi: lo so dov'è, il problema è che non riesco a trovare la cartella del file sistem
<Drizamanuber> vedo solo il file sistem della partizione di ubuntu 11.04, ma non quello di 12.04
<enzotib> Drizamanuber, in nautilus Ctrl-L scrivi / e premi invio
<Drizamanuber> enzotib: e vaii!!!
<Drizamanuber> grazie
<cristian_c> ciao
<cristian_c> una domanda: non riesco a capire come attivare moonlight su midori
<cristian_c> nella pagina di moonlight si fa riferimento soltantoi a firefox e chrome
<cristian_c> qualcuno di voi l'ha mai utilizzato su midori?
<robytrevi> cristian_c: pure io uso midori ma non mi è mai capitato di dover usare moonlight finora. C'è un pacchetto moonlight tra i pacchetti se non mi ricordo male, anche se dal loro sito quello che si scarica è un add-on di firefox... Se qualcuno ha una soluzione interesa pure a me
<cristian_c> robytrevi, quindi basta che installo il pacchetto moonlight dai repo e dovrebbe funzionare comunque? :)
<robytrevi> cristian_c: no...
<cristian_c> :(
<cristian_c> altra domanda:
<cristian_c> ho aggiunto l'icona di un'applicazione al pannello
<cristian_c> ma al posto di quella giusta viene visualizzata l'icona di un rettangolo con il divieto di accesso
<cristian_c> l'applicazione di cui parlo si chiama sylpheed
<cristian_c> allora ho scaricato il png dal sito ufficiale di sylpheed e ho modificato il percorso dell'icona nel file desktop
<cristian_c> ma la situaizone è peggiorata nel senso che anche nel menà (oltre che sul pannello) viene visualizzata l'icona dell'ingranaggio (quella che appare per tutti i programmi senza icona)
<cristian_c> *situazione
<cristian_c> come si può risolvere il problema?
<robytrevi> cristian_c: ma il percorso all'icona l'hai modificato da alacarte?
<cristian_c> robytrevi, no, ho modificato il file .desktop con un editor di testo
<cristian_c> robytrevi, se vuoi lo posto
<cristian_c> mi avevano suggerito di fare così, ma la situazione è peggiorata
<robytrevi> cristian_c: prova a farlo graficamente, apri alacarte vai nel programma, clicca sull'icona e segui il percorso fino all'icona da te scelta
<cristian_c> ehm, alacarte non è installato
<cristian_c> robytrevi, ma alacarte non va comunque a modificare il file desktop come se lo facessi manualmente?
<robytrevi> si, ma facendolo automaticamente si evitano errori. Sicuro che l'immagine png vada bene come icona?
<robytrevi> cristian_c: si si, appena controllato, sono immagini png
<natty> buongiorno. dovrei rimuovere l'hd da un eeepc asus R101x, mi servirebbe qualche indicazione per aprire lo chassis, qualcuno sa come?
<cristian_c> !chat | natty
<ubot-it> natty: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<natty> grazie ciao ciao
<moz> salve
<moz_> come si fa a spostare l'unity launcher in basso?
<robytrevi> Ciao moz, sei poi riuscito a connetterti correttamente ieri? se si come?
<moz_> robytrevi, ciao roby, sì: ho fatto l'aggiornamento a 12.04 ed ora tutto funziona bene
<moz_> robytrevi, all'avvio si collega automaticamente al mio hotspot
<moz_> come si fa a spostare l'unity launcher in basso?
<robytrevi> moz_: non uso unity, non mi ci trovo proprio, ma tempo fa avevo letto questo: http://www.lffl.org/2011/12/unity-bottom-launcher-la-barra-di-unity.html
<moz_> meglio lasciar perdere, sul post molti dicono che si blocca tutto
<moz_> robytrevi, ma la 12.04  è stabile?
<robytrevi> moz_: dipende da cosa intendi per stabile. Comunque si
<moz_> ok
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<pippuccio76> Jester: ho provato ad installare cinnamon ma funziona (come la scorsa settimana) solo unity 2d mi aiuteresti a capire il problema?
<jester-> pippuccio76: cinnamon sarebbe?
<pippuccio76> un'altro gestore grafico come gnome shell o gnome classic...
<jester-> pippuccio76: il problema è unity 3d?
<pippuccio76> il problema è che funziona solo il 2d con gli altri arrivo fino alla scriivania ma il pc è inutilizzabile perchè non ho nessuna barra
<jester-> pippuccio76: glxinfo | grep rendering cosa risponde
<pippuccio76> direct rendering: Yes
<jester-> pippuccio76: quindi il 3d c'è, di conseguenza dovrebbe funzare anche unity 3d
<pippuccio76> Quindi anche gnome?
<jester-> tutto quello che usa 3d
<pippuccio76> Se metto gnome partela segnalazione del problema ma devoriavviare...
<jester-> pippuccio76: sa di sistema sminchiato
<jester-> !gnomereset | pippuccio76
<ubot-it> pippuccio76: Per resettare gnome alle sue impostazioni di default rinominare le cartelle nascoste nella propria home  .gnome2 .config .gconf .gconfd .gnome2_private  con un nome a piacere, ad esempio .gnome2.bk e riavviare la sessione
<pippuccio76> ci provo poi ti dico
<jester-> pippuccio76: sa  pure che stai usnado mint
<pippuccio76> cos'è mint?
<jester-> una ubuntu tarocco
<jester-> pippuccio76: cinnamon non mi pare stia nei repo ubuntu
<pippuccio76> no ho scaricato la dayly il giorno prima dell'uscita...
<esulu> giorno
<cristian_c> robytrevi, l'icona è questa: http://sylpheed.sraoss.jp/images/sylpheed.png
<robytrevi> cristian_c: ora sono con natty e li funziona, dammi un attimo che avvio precise
<cristian_c> non è un problema
<cristian_c> serviva solo un consiglio :)
<robytrevi> cristian_c: prova con un'immagine svg (o trasforma quella in svg)
<cristian_c> robytrevi, si possono trasformare le png in svg, o soltanto il viceversa?
<robytrevi> con inkscape puoi aprire l'immagine (che perderà un po' di qualità) e poi salvarla in svg
<cristian_c> azz... devo installare inkscape
<cristian_c> esistono altre applicazioni che salvano in .svg?
<Joshua^Dunamis> cristian_c: gimp credo che salvi in tutti i modi possibili ed immaginabili
<robytrevi> cristian_c: non lo so; comunque è solo una prova, magari invece di fare così scarica direttamente un'immagine svg per la prova; se poi funziona allora converti quella
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> trovata la svg
<rorro007> ciao a tutti, ho un problema quando sono in google chrome molte volte mi dice esaurito memoria di processo, come posso soluzionarlo ho la 12.4
<cristian_c> robytrevi, non cambia niente
<isotta> buongiorno
<cristian_c> soluzionarlo?
<isotta> buongiorno, ho installato ubuntu 12.04 non riesco a far connettere ne riconoscere la mia chiavetta huawei e352 mentre la versione 11.10 tutto funzionava perfettamente. Posso gentilmente chiedervi aiuto per un consiglio o una eventuale soluzione? Grazie
<cristian_c> isotta, usb-modeswitch è installato?
<isotta> no
<neramarea> 'gorno. torno a voi in questo giorno buio... per tentare di far funzionare come scanner la mia stampante! è un'hp photosmart 5510. hplip è già all'ultima versione, la stampa funziona regolarmente (beh, quasi: ogni tre per due devo staccare e riattaccare l'alimentazione della stampante, ma questo è un altro discorso). la uso in wireless. help!
<cristian_c> neramarea, in che senso in wireless?
<neramarea> stampante<->notebook. insomma, non uso cavi.
<jester-> neramarea: installa hplip-gui e usalo
<jester-> neramarea: va installata
<neramarea> ok, installato hplip-gui
<jester-> neramarea: lancialo
<neramarea> command not found?
<jester-> cercalo nei menu
<neramarea> è il toolbox, giusto?
<jester-> toolbox o no cercalo
<jester-> neramarea: si è il toolbox
<neramarea> jester-, la stampante cmq era già installata... infatti stampa regolarmente...
<neramarea> bene... no devices found
<jester-> neramarea: se stampa dove sta il problema
<neramarea> che non scannerizza...
<jester-> neramarea: xsane è installato?
<neramarea> yesssss
<jester-> la gui lo vede lo scanner?
<neramarea> na
<jester-> neramarea: dpkg -l | grep hplip-gui
<jester-> neramarea: user è nel gruppo scanner?
<neramarea> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/954691/
<jester-> neramarea: dovrebbe andare di serie
<neramarea> ?
<robytrevi> neramarea: che versione di hplip stai usando?
<neramarea> stavo provando a riscaricare hplip, ma non trovo il modello della stampante (b111)
<cristian_c> robytrevi, qualche idea?
<robytrevi> neramarea: http://hplipopensource.com/hplip-web/models/photosmart/photosmart_5510_series.html ti serve minimo la 3.11.10
<robytrevi> cristian_c: no...
<jester-> neramarea: disinstalla la stampante e reinstallala dalla gui
<cristian_c> ok
<neramarea> ho la 3.11
<jester-> robytrevi: ha il 3.12
<robytrevi> cristian_c: che interfaccia usi?
<neramarea> ecco
<neramarea> gnome-shell
<cristian_c> robytrevi, openbox
<neramarea> ah, scusa, roby
<jester-> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/954691/
<robytrevi> cristian_c: non l'ho mai usato se non rapidamente per curiosità... Non ti so dire...
<cristian_c> ok
<neramarea> ragazzi, come elimino tutto in una botta il vecchio hplip?
<cristian_c> come l'hai installato?
<Drizamanuber> come faccio a installare una stampante epson su lubuntu? premetto che in questi giorni synaptic non funziona
<neramarea> devo eliminarlo, prima di installare la 3.12, giusto?
<robytrevi> Drizamanuber: in generale per le epson trovi i pacchetti .deb in avasys
<Drizamanuber> cosi non posso installare wine e usare il dischetto di windows per installarla
<cristian_c> Drizamanuber, in che senso non funziona?
<robytrevi> Drizamanuber: http://avasys.jp/eng/linux_driver/
<cristian_c> Drizamanuber, non puoi usare wine per installare driver
<Drizamanuber> non so cristian_c  va in crash, forse per colpa del mio pc
<eccomi> buongiorno ho un problema con l'audio in ubuntu 12.04
<cristian_c> Drizamanuber, da riga di comando funziona apt?
<cristian_c> Drizamanuber, tipo se gli dai un sudo apt-get update
<Drizamanuber> si, apt funziona
<cristian_c> Drizamanuber, posta l'errore
<Drizamanuber> cristian_c: perdonami, ma adesso devo scappare
<cristian_c> ok, ciao
<Drizamanuber> nel pomeriggio torno
<Drizamanuber> grazie per la disponibilita
<Drizamanuber> grazie anche a robytrevi
<eccomi> non si sente più all'avvio la musica di ubuntu
<eccomi> tutti gli altri suoni si
<cristian_c> eccomi, hai controllato la finestra delle preferenze dell'audio?
<eccomi> si
<cristian_c> e il suono di login è attivato
<robytrevi> eccomi: http://www.lffl.org/2012/04/attivare-e-inserire-il-nuovo-suono.html
<eccomi> grazie
<nya> buongiorno a tutti
<c-ruz> ciao a tutti
<cristian_c> ultima domanda
<vin__> ciao come posso personalizzare la barra laterale??
<cristian_c> vin_, mi pare esista myunity
<nya> vin__,  potresti usare myunity
<vin__> bene :)
<cristian_c> dicevo, ultima domanda:
<neramarea> risolto con installazione manuale. in ogni caso, come sempre, grazie a tutti
<nya> gente io ho un prob. quando vado su youtube non vedo i colori giusti. Ho provato con un mac e mi vede i colori giusti nei video. Invece con ubuntu 12.4 non me li vede giusti. esempio, le facce me li vede blu.  Cosa posso fare?
<cristian_c> siccome a volte alcuni utenti inseriscono degli avatar che consumano molte risorse sui forum, volevo fare in modo di bloccare temporaneamente una specifica pagina flash, per il tempo necessario a leggerla
<cristian_c> ovviamente tutto questo in midori
<robytrevi> nya: i puffi... prova a guardare un altro video LOL
<nya> ahahahah robytrevi
<cristian_c> come posso raggiungere questo obiettivo? Finora ho fallito
<enzotib> nya, hai nvidia?
<nya> si enzotib
<robytrevi> nya: cosa usi per vedere i video? flashplayer? gnash? lightspark? altro?
<enzotib> nya, è un bug dell'ultimo flash con nvidia, dovresti provare a disabilitare l'accelerazione hardware
<nya> flash
<enzotib> nya, tasto destro sul video e togli il check
<cristian_c> ho provato dalle preferenze , poi estensioni, poi proprietà della barra di stato
<cristian_c> ma anche premendo il pulsante dello script, non succede niente
<cristian_c> l'avatar continua a essere riprodotto
<nya> grazie enzotib posso usare altro per vedere i video che non sia flash ? come si installano gli altri nome scritti da te?
<enzotib> nya, l'ha scritto robytrevi, non io
<nya> oops scusate XD
<enzotib> nya, gnash non credo funzioni bene, lightspark non lo conosco
<enzotib> non so cos'altro esista
<c-ruz> ho un problema con i driver propretari nvidia : Unable to load the kernel module 'nvidia.ko'
<c-ruz> dopo installazione nuovo kernel
<enzotib> c-ruz, come avevi installato i driver?
<nya> grazie mille :-)
<cristian_c> nya, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Flash
<c-ruz> il .run dici?
<robytrevi> nya: gli altri non sono a livello di flash. gnash è da un anno che non manda aggiornamenti e lightspark è in forte sviluppo. Non puoi usare i plugin contemporaneamente, devi usarne uno o l'altro
<enzotib> nya, funziona ora?
<vin__> molto fluido ubuntu :)
<enzotib> c-ruz, hai installato con il .run preso dal sito?
<c-ruz> enzotib, ./NVIDIA...run
<nya> si enzotib
<nya> grazie cristian_c
<enzotib> c-ruz, allora devi reinstallare ad ogni nuovo kernel, credo
<enzotib> !nvidia | c-ruz
<ubot-it> c-ruz: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/#head-526b368399a9808654cfd571a9860043c8ab2789
<c-ruz> si si fatto
<c-ruz> ma mi dà quell errrore e come se nn caricasse il modulo
<c-ruz> anche se build e souse puntanto agli headers giusti
<c-ruz> *source
<enzotib> c-ruz, mi risulta che i driver open per nvidia funzionano bene, come mai non usi quelli?
<c-ruz> per uso specifico di vdpau
<nya> .. si mangiaaaaaa a più tardi gente
<pippuccio76> Salve ho problemi con i gestori grafici d posso solo utilizzare ubuntu , sotto consiglio ho riportato gnome al predefinito rinominando le varie cartelle ma se scelgo altri gestori grafici che utilizzano il d non vanno nonostante il sistema sia supportato...
<pippuccio76> d=3d (blocnum)
<socialubuntuadm> Ciao
<socialubuntuadm> allora cia
<socialubuntuadm> Ciao
<enzotib> pippuccio76, non si è capito qual è il problema specifico
<pippuccio76> enzotib: tra le varie opzioni al login posso solo utilizzare unity 2d perchè quelli che usano il 3d mi fanno lggare ma quando arrivo a vedere la scrivania non appaiono le barre e non posso di fatto utilizzare il pc e devo riavviare
<enzotib> pippuccio76, 2d funziona?
<pippuccio76> si ma vorrei utilizzare gnome shell ....
<enzotib> pippuccio76, ma è un pc vecchiotto?
<pippuccio76> dipende cosa intendi ...un atlon 64x2 con 2 gb di ram......
<enzotib> pippuccio76, scheda grafica?
<pippuccio76> nvidea integrata
<enzotib> pippuccio76, hai installato i driver?
<pippuccio76> 256 dedicata
<pippuccio76> si sono installati quelli raccomandati...
<enzotib> pippuccio76, /usr/lib/nux/unity_support_test -p
<enzotib> !pastebin | pippuccio76
<ubot-it> pippuccio76: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<pippuccio76> enzotib : http://paste.ubuntu.com/954944/
<enzotib> pippuccio76, ora sei con unity-2d?
<pippuccio76> si
<enzotib> pippuccio76, metti il contenuto del file /var/log/Xorg.0.log su pastebin
<pippuccio76> http://paste.ubuntu.com/954945/
<enzotib> pippuccio76, ma sei partito direttamente con unity-2d?
<pac> buon pomeriggio
<socialubuntuadm> buon pomeriggio a tutti
<socialubuntuadm> (gli aggiornatori di Ubuntu)
<pac> ho installato questa sorgente mi sugge però  la seconda mossa https://launchpad.net/~glaubitz/+archive/linux-minidisc
<robytrevi> roby
<robytrevi> ops
<pac> sfugge
<enzotib> pac, non si supporta software da ppa
<pac> enzotib: ossia?
<pac> enzotib: non se ne può parlare qui, è cosi?
<enzotib> pac, ossia, non puoi chiedere qui riguardo a software che non è nei repo ufficiali, vai in #ubuntu-it-chat
<pac> enzotib: ok grazie Enzo!
<pippuccio76> enzotib: si
<pippuccio76> perchè stamani sono partito col 3d diverse volte e non va
<enzotib> pippuccio76, riavvia con 3d, poi di nuovo con 2d e posta /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old
<pippuccio76> anzotib: scusa ora devo andare stasera o domani riproviamo grazie comunque per ora.....
<PTKDev> Qualcuno sa come aprire un programma direttamente sul desktop 2 e non su quello attualmente aperto?
<enzotib> PTKDev, se usi unity, dovrebbe esserci un plugin
<enzotib> o meglio, un plugin di compiz, si chiama Place Window
<PTKDev> openbox
<enzotib> PTKDev, allora devi usare devilspie
<PTKDev> grazie
<PTKDev> ora vedo
<enzotib> PTKDev, c'è anche una interfaccia grafica, gdevilspie
<gigirock> ue ciao, provo ad installare unu 12.04 64bit  da unebootin , gia il menu iniziale e' doppio e poi dopo la scelta della lingua non va piu avanti.....
<socialubuntuadm> prova 32
<socialubuntuadm> bit
<socialubuntuadm> dipende dalle sue caratteristiche
<gigirock> che schifo... io voglio 64 bit !!!
<gigirock> le sue di chi ?
<socialubuntuadm> (3° persona)
<socialubuntuadm> del computer
<socialubuntuadm> dipende anche dalla Ram
<gigirock> ah ok ...io ho quad proc amd con 4 gb ram !
<socialubuntuadm> Bè è normale
<socialubuntuadm> sì può fare
<socialubuntuadm> io personalmente ho la 32
<enzotib> !enter | socialubuntuadm
<ubot-it> socialubuntuadm: non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<gigirock> bene ed allora perche' non avviene l'installazione ? ho anche un disco ide e triplo boot con xp e w7
<gigirock> enzotib: aiutoooo
<gigirock> signor socialubuntuadm come controllo md5 della iso ?
<socialubuntuadm> che iso ha preso
<enzotib> !md5 | gigirock
<ubot-it> gigirock: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<gigirock> aspe........
<gigirock> 128f0c16f4734c420b0185a492d92e52  ubuntu-12.04-desktop-amd64.iso capo..... socialubuntuadm
<gigirock> ue Carlin0
<Carlin0> buon pomeriggio
<esulu> Carlin0: anche a te
<gigirock> mah il checksum corrisponde.... quindi ?
<blobx> ciao
<Joshua^Dunamis> ciao
<blobx> c'è qualcuno che potrebbe aiutarmi? http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=47&t=520022
<Joshua^Dunamis> blobx: hai fatto un bel casino XD
<blobx> xD
<blobx> perché?
<enzotib> blobx, per favore, spiega qui, non è bello postare un link e chiedere di andarselo a leggere
<Joshua^Dunamis> blobx: ieri sul forum qualcuno dava la soluzione al vostro problema disattivando il risparmio energetico da nvida-settings. Prima di fare casini cercate nel forum
<Joshua^Dunamis> blobx: ma ora prima devi aggiustare il casino che hai fatto
<blobx> Joshua^Dunamis: non c'è l'opzione per disattivarlo
<blobx> enzotib, scusa, è solo che è un po' lunga da spiegare
<Joshua^Dunamis> blobx: cmq X parte e con Unity 2D non hai compiz, si ma puoi lavorare per sistemare. non so dove si trova l'oèzione dovresti cercare nel forum. Io ho una NVidia 7300 GS che va da dio, ma non è Optimus appunto
<blobx> http://img1.uploadscreenshot.com/images/orig/4/11901121754-orig.jpg
<blobx> tutto qui nvidia-settings
<Joshua^Dunamis> blobx: non è nomrale quel nvidia-setting e ci credo
<Joshua^Dunamis> *normale
<Joshua^Dunamis> blobx: come hai provato ad installare l'ultimo driver che poi non ci sei riuscito?
<blobx> ho scaricato il .run dal sito di nvidia
<Joshua^Dunamis> si immaginavo
<blobx> diceva che funzionava con la mia scheda
<blobx> e con sudo sh ./Nvidiablabla.run
<Joshua^Dunamis> blobx: ma avevi attivo anche il driver tramite Drivers Aggiuntivi?
<blobx> mi ha dato quell'errore
<blobx> tramite drivers aggiuntivi non trova niente
<Joshua^Dunamis> blobx: non trova niente?
<blobx> no
<Joshua^Dunamis> blobx: ok posta il risultato di dpkg -l |grep nvidia in paste.bin però
<Joshua^Dunamis> blobx: ok posta il risultato di dpkg -l |grep nvidia
<blobx> http://img1.uploadscreenshot.com/images/orig/4/11901165999-orig.jpg
<Joshua^Dunamis> ok
<Joshua^Dunamis> blobx: apri un terminale e digita dpkg -l |grep nvidia
<Joshua^Dunamis> e fammi vedere che dice
<blobx> http://pastebin.com/eYZJeEy0
<Joshua^Dunamis> ok come immaginavo hai i drivers installati forse è quel blumblebee che crea la stranezza, eliminalo con sudo apt-get --purge remove bumblebee-nvidia
<blobx> fatto
<blobx> riavvio?
<devis_> ciao
<Joshua^Dunamis> si forse è meglio
<blobx> ok
<Joshua^Dunamis> rientra con Unity 2D per ora
<devis_> ho un problema con la versione 12.04
<devis_> ogni tanto va tipo in crash e mi richiede la password facendomi sparire tutto quello che avevo aperto e mettendomi lo schermo a sx
<devis_> qualcuno sa come risolvere sto problema?
<Joshua^Dunamis> devis_: lo shermo a sx?
<Joshua^Dunamis> devis_: stai usando unity 3D
<Joshua^Dunamis> ?
<devis_> si sposta la videata
<devis_> si
<Joshua^Dunamis> devis_: che scheda video hai?
<devis_> nvidia
<Joshua^Dunamis> devis_: che modello?
<devis_> 9800
<Joshua^Dunamis> devis_: hai attivato i drivers proprietari tramite Drivers Aggiuntivi?
<devis_> certo
<blobx> Joshua^Dunamis: uguale :/
<Joshua^Dunamis> devis_: hai aggiornato il sistema operativo
<devis_> si fatto
<Joshua^Dunamis> blobx: si immagino uguale ti avevo detto di rientrare con Unity 2D per ora
<Joshua^Dunamis> blobx: ora dobbiamo aggiustare un po' di cose
<blobx> sì, ci sono entrato
<blobx> ok
<Joshua^Dunamis> blobx: apri Drivers aggiuntivi e dimmi che c'è dentro
<blobx> niente, come prima
<Joshua^Dunamis> blobx: ok apri un terminale e dai sudo apt-get --reinstall install nvidia-current
<blobx> ok
<Joshua^Dunamis> quando hai fatto riavvia il sistema e rientra per ora con unity 2d
<blobx> ok
<devis_> riavvio e ritorno
<Joshua^Dunamis> okkk
<blobx_> Joshua^Dunamis: ora?
<Joshua^Dunamis> ora apri Drivers aggiuntivi
<blobx_> semore niebte
<blobx_> niente*
<Joshua^Dunamis> blobx_: fammi vedere una cosa
<devis_> rieccomi
<blobx_> Joshua^Dunamis: cosa?
<devis_> hoprovato a reinstallare i driver ma non cambia nulla
<Joshua^Dunamis> blobx_: sudo apt-get --reinstall install nvidia-common
<blobx_> Joshua^Dunamis: riavvio e rientro cin ubuntu 2d?
<blobx_> con*
<Joshua^Dunamis> si si
<devis_> blobx ha lo stesso problema mio'
<devis_> ?
<blobx_> devis_: il mio è questo: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=47&t=520022&p=4058192#p4058192
<devis_> ah no è un po diveso
<Joshua^Dunamis> devis_: le stesse operazioni potrebbero servirti
<devis_> ogni tanto a random,mi va via la schermata come se si resetasse e le impostazioni e quello che avevo aperto su cui stavo lavorando sparisce tutto
<devis_> è un po diverso
<dod> o/
<devis_> perchè io il problema video lo risolvo è che poi si resetta
<blobx> Joshua^Dunamis: fatto, in dirver aggiuntivi ancora niente
<Joshua^Dunamis> devis_: si molto probabilmente a te basta un unity --reset da terminale
<devis_> do proprio il comando unity  - -reset?
<Joshua^Dunamis> unity --reset su un terminale
<devis_> ok fatto
<devis_> ora riprovo ad aprire quello che stavo lavorando prima
<Joshua^Dunamis> ok
<blobx> Joshua^Dunamis: fatto, in dirver aggiuntivi ancora niente
<devis_> se era così semplice faccio come tafazzi!
<Joshua^Dunamis> blobx: mmm strano strano strano
<Joshua^Dunamis> blobx: apri sudo nvidia-setting e vedi che fa
<blobx> Joshua^Dunamis: sempre lo stesso
<blobx> http://img1.uploadscreenshot.com/images/orig/4/11901445573-orig.jpg
<Joshua^Dunamis> blobx: per sicurezza apri un terminale e dai sudo sh NVidia-xxxx-xxx.run --uninstall sostituisci le xxx con il tuo file scaricato
<blobx> There is no NVIDIA driver currently installed.
<Joshua^Dunamis> blobx: ok posta il file /etc/Xorg.conf
<blobx> non c'è
<blobx> cat: /etc/Xorg.conf: File o directory non esistente
<Carlin0> se c'è è  /etc/X11/Xorg.conf
<Carlin0> ma non sempre c'è
<blobx> nemmeno
<dod> nvidia lo crea.
<dod> se ha messo i proprietari.
<dod> nel modo corretto.
<Carlin0> blobx, hai installato i driver nvidia ?
<Joshua^Dunamis> blobx: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<blobx> Carlin0: ho provato, ma mi da questo errore: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=47&t=520022&p=4058192#p4058192
<Carlin0> blobx, ma come li stai installando scaricandoli dl sito ?
<Carlin0> o dalla apposita tool ?
<blobx> Carlin0: dal sito scaricando il file .run
<blobx> Joshua^Dunamis: http://pastebin.com/nCiQyU4g
<dod> 0.o
<Carlin0> non te li propone driver hardware ?
<blobx> Carlin0: cioè in driver aggiuntivi? no
<Carlin0> e non ti chiedi perchè?
<Joshua^Dunamis> blobx: è un po' stranetto il tuo xorg.conf
<blobx> in realtà un po' di tempo fa in driver aggiuntivi c'era qualcosa di nvidia, ma ora non più
<blobx> e comunque la scheda nvidia non è stata mai riconosciuta, ho sempre usato le scheda del processore
<blobx> Joshua^Dunamis: in che senso?
<dod> blobx tanto per sapere e' un portatile o un pc con vga pcie^
<blobx> dod portatile
<Joshua^Dunamis> blobx: blobx si ma xorg ti carica la scheda nvidia e hai i drivers installati
<blobx> dod: questo http://www.samsung.com/it/consumer/pc-peripherals-printer/notebook/high-performance/NP-RC530-S03IT-spec
<blobx> beh se per questo, da quando ho messo bumblebee, la riconosce, visto che compiz funziona
<Joshua^Dunamis> blobx: ora a tuo rischio è pericolo ti posto il mio xorg.conf prova a farti una copia del tuo con un altro nome che ricorderai e prova a sostituirlo col mio http://pastebin.com/kF3DSSk7
<Joshua^Dunamis> *e
<blobx> 4 righe?
<dod> se non riparte vai nel grub scegli il kernel recovery e rinomini il file.
<Joshua^Dunamis> blobx: il rischio è che non ti parte più X ma in tal caso ricordati dove salvi la copia e lo sostituisci con il tuo di prima
<Joshua^Dunamis> per riavviare poi da shell pure basta dare il commando sudo reboot
<Joshua^Dunamis> o premere CTRL+ALT+CANC
<michele_> help come si modifica il grub
<jester-> michele_: in che senso
<Joshua^Dunamis> blobx: se invece X parte rientra con Unity 2D e torna qui
<michele_> voglio cambiare l'ordine di avvio
<blobx> l'ho salvato sempre lì rinominandolo, e creando un'altro file dove ho messo il contenuto del tuo
<Joshua^Dunamis> perfetto l'importante è che si chiami xorg.conf quello con il mio contenuto per ora
<Joshua^Dunamis> riavvia e vediamo
<blobx> michele_: http://www.ubuntu-linux.it/personalizza-boot-grub-customizer/
<jester-> michele_:  puoi fare in modo che al boot il cursore si metta su un os. cambiare in senso alfabetico  non si puo
<blobx> Joshua^Dunamis: ok riavvio
<michele_> oddio mi sa di avre fatto un bordello
<jester-> a meno di pacioccare in /etc/grub.d/  ma molto sconsigliato
<Joshua^Dunamis> blobx: okkk
<Carlin0> michele_, che so vuoi avviare di default ?
<michele_> winzozz
<blobx_> grande Joshua^Dunamis!
<blobx_> la risoluzione è ritornata normale
<Carlin0> michele_, dai al terminale → cat /boot/grub/grub.cfg | grep -i window
<Carlin0> e metti in paste
<Carlin0> !paste | michele_
<ubot-it> michele_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<blobx_> Carlin0, Joshua^Dunamis, provo ad entrare con ubuntu3d per vedere se la scheda funziona?
<Carlin0> blobx_, non so nulla di driver installati scaricandoli dal sito sorry
<Carlin0> michele ha cambiato idea :P
<blobx_> xD
<michele_> ma non funz grub costumizer
<Carlin0> michele_, rimuovilo quel coso ...
<Joshua^Dunamis> blobx_: okkk addesso apri Drivers Aggiuntivi
<michele_> e cm devo fare
<Joshua^Dunamis> *adesso
<Carlin0> michele_, ti avevo già detto
<Carlin0> michele_, dai al terminale → cat /boot/grub/grub.cfg | grep -i window
<Carlin0> !paste | michele_
<ubot-it> michele_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Joshua^Dunamis> blobx_: okkk addesso apri Drivers Aggiuntivi
<michele_> menuentry "Windows 7 (loader) (on /dev/sda1)" --class windows --class os {
<jester-> michele_:  in che ordine è winzoz nel menu
<michele_> se partiamo da 0
<michele_> 5
<blobx> sono entrato da ubuntu3d: driver aggiuntivi niente, risoluzione alta, compiz funzionante, ma non c'è la barra laterale e quella superiore XD
<jester-> prima seconda tezza?
<michele_> da su
<Carlin0> jester-, okko ai submenu ...
<Carlin0> okkio
<jester-> Carlin0: dovrebbe essere la tezza voce
<Joshua^Dunamis> blobx_: asp rientra con il 2d per ora
<blobx> Joshua^Dunamis: ok
<jester-> quindi in default/grub la 2
<Carlin0> jester-, mettendo invece in default grub "Windows 7 (loader) (on /dev/sda1)"
<michele_> cm dv fare
<Carlin0> non cambia + manco installando nuovi kernel
<jester-> Carlin0: eh invece di = scrive 2 e il cursore si piazza li sopra
<Carlin0> michele_, dai al terminale → gksu gedit /etc/default/grub
<Carlin0> e ti si apre il file
<michele_> si
<Carlin0> devi modificare questa riga da così→ GRUB_DEFAULT=0
<Carlin0> a così
<Carlin0> GRUB_DEFAULT="Windows 7 (loader) (on /dev/sda1)"
<Carlin0> michele_,  salva e chiudi e poi dai
<Carlin0> sudo update-grub
<michele_> asd io avevo messo 5
<jester-> Carlin0: 2
<blobx_> ra risoluzione all'avvio è sempre bassa (600x800) devo cambiarla manualmente, come la imposto alta di default?
<jester-> che è meglio
<michele_> sudo update grub
<hellojoker> sera
<Joshua^Dunamis> blobx: asp un attimo apri un terminale e dai glxinfo | grep render
<Carlin0> , jester- tranqui è collaudato l'ho imparato qui da enzotib
<Joshua^Dunamis> blobx_: asp un attimo apri un terminale e dai glxinfo | grep render
<enzotib> confermo
<jester-> eh enzotib è l'uomo delle stringhe sconosciute ai comuni mortali
<enzotib> !tab | Joshua^Dunamis
<ubot-it> Joshua^Dunamis: Per autocompletare un nick scrivete le prime due o tre lettere e poi premete il tasto TAB | vedi anche !chi
<Carlin0> lol
<blobx_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/955272/
<michele_> niente non cambia
<Carlin0> michele_, posta → cat /etc/default/grub
<Carlin0> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Joshua^Dunamis> blobx_: ok hai il rendering 3d abilitato ma tramite la scheda intel
<Joshua^Dunamis> blobx_: apri un terminale dai unity --reset e poi esci e rientra con unity 3d
<blobx_> Joshua^Dunamis: ah e quindi con ubuntu 3d gira sempre la scheda intel e non la nvidia?
<Joshua^Dunamis> blobx_: mi sa che la scheda nvidia non viene utilizzata
<Joshua^Dunamis> blobx_: a quanto pare si
<michele_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/955277/
<Carlin0> michele_, hai dato sudo update-grub dopo ?
<michele_> si
<Carlin0> nel terminale ...
<Carlin0> non qui
<Joshua^Dunamis> blobx_: cmq mi posti già che ci siamo il tuo sudo lspci -vvvv
<michele_> si
<michele_> rifaccio?
<enzotib> michele_, (e Carlin0) grep -w default /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<michele_> # from /etc/grub.d and settings from /etc/default/grub
<michele_> set default="0"
<enzotib> michele_, allora non hai aggiornato
<michele_> l'ho appena rifatto
<michele_> sudo update-grub
<Carlin0> sudo update-grub
<enzotib> il grep e di prima o dopo che l'hai rifatto?
<michele_> eh mo l'ho ftt
<michele_> ho fatto prima l'update
<michele_> e poi ho dato il grep
<enzotib> bah
<enzotib> michele_, hai altri sistemi linux?
<michele_> no
<michele_> avevo ubunutu 11.10
<michele_> poi ho formattato la partizione da winzoz in gestione dischi
<enzotib> michele_, tutto l'output di sudo update-grub
<michele_> Searching for GRUB installation directory ... found: /boot/grub
<michele_> Searching for default file ... found: /boot/grub/default
<michele_> Testing for an existing GRUB menu.lst file ... found: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<michele_> Searching for splash image ... none found, skipping ...
<michele_> Found kernel: /boot/vmlinuz-3.2.0-24-generic
<FloodBotIt1> michele_: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<michele_> Found kernel: /boot/vmlinuz-3.2.0-23-generic
<Carlin0> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<blobx> Joshua^Dunamis: fatto, ora non c'è più compiz XD
<enzotib> michele_, menu.lst ???
<Carlin0> mi sa che ha il grub1 ....
<Carlin0> 'nfatti
<enzotib> michele_, ma tu stai facendo avanzamento almeno da 10 anni!
<michele_> lol ?
 * enzotib esagera un po'
<Carlin0> enzotib, no c'è un'altra ipotesi
<Carlin0> uno da al terminale grub -v
<Carlin0> e gli appare che il grub non è installato
<Carlin0> lol
<Carlin0> capita a molti
<michele_> che faccio?
<Carlin0> michele_, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Installazione
<Carlin0> scappo ciao ... :)
<enzotib> io farei upgrade-from-grub-legacy
<enzotib> michele_, dpkg -l | grep grub
<enzotib> !pastebin | michele_
<ubot-it> michele_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Joshua^Dunamis> blobx_: in che senso non c'è più compiz?
<Joshua^Dunamis> blobx_: su Unity 3D?
<blobx_> sì
<blobx_> è uguale a ubuntu 2d
<Joshua^Dunamis> blobx_: blobx_ che cosa hai su Unity 3D adesso
<blobx_> Joshua^Dunamis: in che senso?
<Joshua^Dunamis> blobx_: ok dai da terminale unity --replace
<blobx_> fatto
<blobx_> non va
<Joshua^Dunamis> cioè?
<blobx_> ti posto l'output
<Joshua^Dunamis> che dice?
<Joshua^Dunamis> ok
<michele_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/955302/
<Joshua^Dunamis> blobx_: ma sei su unity 3d vero?
<michele_> e mo?
<enzotib> michele_, passiamo alla gestione unica di grub2?
<michele_> ditemelo voi
<enzotib> michele_, sudo upgrade-from-grub-legacy
<michele_> debconf: DbDriver "config": /var/cache/debconf/config.dat is locked by another process: Risorsa temporaneamente non disponibile
<blobx> Joshua^Dunamis: mi chiude unity
<michele_> lol
<blobx> Joshua^Dunamis: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/955309/
<michele_> vbb devo andare instanto trovate una soluzione ci sentiamo stasera
<Joshua^Dunamis> blobx: cioè quel commando chiude unity? dai prima unity --reset sempre da unity 3d
<michele_> bye
<blobx> ok
<Joshua^Dunamis> blobx: non devi dare compiz --replace come vedo sopra ma unity --replace cmq prima dai unity --reset sempre da 3d
<alessio> enzotib, we ciao come stai??
<enzotib> ciao alessio
<enzotib> hai qualche richiesta strana?
<alessio> enzotib, si più o meno :) comunque ho reinstallatto tutto dopo aver aggiornato ubuntu
<alessio> enzotib, mi erano uscito un fottio di errori e alla fine una volta riavviato mi andava sempre in tyyi1
<alessio> enzotib, allora ho detto vabbè dai forza d'animo e reinstalliamo tutto :D comunque non so perchè non funziona bene il synaptic su ubuntu 12.04 (il touchpad per intenderci)
<alessio> enzotib, non mi fa fare click destro e click sinistro non so proprio perchè
<blobx_> Joshua^Dunamis: questo è l'output di unity --reset : http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/955317/
<blobx_> co sono un po' di errori
<dod> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<Joshua^Dunamis> blobx_: ma adesso unity 3d come si comporta?
<Joshua^Dunamis> blobx: dopo unity --reset dai unity --replace si chiuderà e riaprirà unity è normale come è normale che se chiudi il terminale chiude e riapre unity di nuovo. Il punto è dopo questo come si comporta Unity 3D?
<blobx> Joshua^Dunamis: scusa, mi si è richiuso unity. Hai visto loutput?
<Joshua^Dunamis> blobx: si blobx ora non so se dipende da qualche pacchetto mal configurato o dal problema della scheda video. Proviamo un sudo apt-get -f install
<blobx> ma per fare unity --replace apro un altro terminale o aspetto che mi ridia il $?
<blobx> Joshua^Dunamis: ma per fare unity --replace apro un altro terminale o aspetto che mi ridia il $?
<Joshua^Dunamis> blobx: apri un altro terminale
<blobx> Joshua^Dunamis: output di unity --replace: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/955374/
<blobx> unity resta chiuso
<blobx> Joshua^Dunamis: mo che faccio? xD
<sauro> buonasera a tutti. dopo avere modificato le partizioni su un secondo hd (contente dati ed un partizione separata per /var) al boot il sistema non mi trova la /var e non parte. da terminale vedo partizioni e contenuti. come devo intervenire per riavviare il sistema (oneric)??
<enzotib> sauro, per prima cosa, parti con un livecd
<Drizamanuber> ciao enzotib sei pratico delle macro per libreoffice?
<enzotib> Drizamanuber, uhm, non direi, qualche volta ne ho fatta qualcuna semplice, ma niente di più
<enzotib> Drizamanuber, magari parliamone in -chat
<enzotib> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<sauro> enzotib, ciao enzotib e grazie per l'aiuto. ok, stò avviando (lenatamente) il sistema da livecd
<Drizamanuber> ok
<Drizamanuber> qual'è il canale?
<Joshua^Dunamis> blobx: dai sudo apt-get -f install
<blobx> Joshua^Dunamis: non mi va il terminale, dovrei riavviare
<Joshua^Dunamis> e poi dai anche sudo apt-get --reinstall install compiz compiz-core compiz-gnome
<Joshua^Dunamis> blobx: non apre il terminale? prova con CTRL+ALT+T in caso riavvia la sessione
<blobx> lo apre, ma non mi fa scrivere
<Joshua^Dunamis> blobx: anzi pe rora entra con unity 2d e dai quei commandi
<blobx> come riavvio? xD
<Joshua^Dunamis> blobx: eh eh premi CTRL+ALT+F1 ti troverai nella shell pura li premi CTRL+ALT+CANC e si riavvia il sistema
<sauro> enzotib, ok, ho avviato da livecd. ora come procedo?
<enzotib> sauro, sudo fdisk -l
<enzotib> sauro, su pastebin
<enzotib> !paste | sauro
<ubot-it> sauro: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<intore> ciao, ho installato ubuntu 11.10 da chiavetta usb e non mi ha dato problemi durante. alla fine, il sistema si è riavviato e al boot compare la console con l'errore: error: unknown filesystem  rescue grub
<Joshua^Dunamis> intore: hai installato il bootloader? quandi dischi hai?
<intore> Joshua^Dunamis: ho un disco solo diviso in due partizioni. il boot loader non si installa da solo?
<sauro> enzotib, il pc che non parte è il desktop. scivo dal  portatile e non riesco a incollare il contenuto di fdisk -l su pastebin. cosa devo vedere in particolare?
<enzotib> sauro, se sei partito con livecd su quel pc, connettiti alla rete e vieni qui con quello, questo intendevo
<Joshua^Dunamis> intore: si dovrebbe prova a vedere in /boot/grub/grub.cfg a quale disco punta il bootloader
<Joshua^Dunamis> *a quale partizione
<blobx_> Joshua^Dunamis: quali erano i comandi che dovevo dare?
<Joshua^Dunamis> sudo apt-get --reinstall install compiz compiz-core compiz-gnome
<Drizamanuber> è possibile installare gnome-power-manager all'interno delle apps di gconf-editor? per ubuntu 12.04?
<sauro> enzotb, ok provvedo a collegarmi
<intore> Joshua^Dunamis: ora si riavvia solo come live e quel grub.cfg non c'è
<Joshua^Dunamis> intore: mi sa che ti tocca reinstallare grub, sulla Wiki c'è una sezione aposita
<blobx_> Joshua^Dunamis: ora?
<intore> Joshua^Dunamis: ok, e posso farlo da live?
<enzotib> Drizamanuber, che significa?
<Joshua^Dunamis> intore: se usi chroot devi usare la live, guarda bene la wiki
<intore> Joshua^Dunamis: ok grazie
<Joshua^Dunamis> blobx_: prova ad entrare in Unity 3d e vediamo che succede
<sauro> enzotib, mi scollego da questo pc e mi riconnetto dal desktop. poi ti invio il contenuto di fdisk -l
<Drizamanuber> in ubuntu 11.04 allinterno di gconf-editor, nella cartella apps/gnome-power-manager, si può modificare la luminosità di avvio di ubuntu, mentre in 12.04 la cartella gnome-power-manager non esiste
<Drizamanuber> volevo sapere se è possibile installarla
<blobx_> Joshua^Dunamis: ok
<Drizamanuber> enzotib: torno tra 10 min
<sauro_> enzotib, sono sauro dal desktop. per il contenuto di fdik -l questo l'indirizzo di pastebin: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/955466/
<blobx> Joshua^Dunamis: non c'è, provo con compiz --replace?
<Joshua^Dunamis> blobx: scordatelo compiz --replace XD riprova unity --replace
<blobx> troppo tardi xD
<Joshua^Dunamis> anzi mi fai una prova entra come Utente ospite e dimmi se li Unity 3D funziona bene
<Joshua^Dunamis> blobx: azz fai la prova che ti ho scritto
<blobx> Ucciso ahahahah
<Joshua^Dunamis> blobx: cioè?
<sauro_> enzotib, hai ricevuto il contenuto di fdisk -l ? come procedo?
<blobx> Joshua^Dunamis: http://img1.uploadscreenshot.com/images/orig/4/11903404762-orig.jpg
<blobx> adesso faccio la prova
<Joshua^Dunamis> blobx: si fai la prova
<enzotib> sauro_, spe' che guardo
<Drizamanuber> enzotib: sono qui
<enzotib> Drizamanuber, vedi in dconf-editor
<sauro_> enzotib, ok, scusa ma sono abbastanza preoccupato per il recupero del sistema.....
<enzotib> sauro_, il sistema su quale partizione è installato?
<blobx> Joshua^Dunamis: funziona bene
<Drizamanuber> enzotib: ok, allora mi esco da 11 e vado in 12
<blobx> senza compiz ma funziona
<enzotib> sauro_,
<sauro_> enzotib, non ti spaventare (questo pc è la mia "palestra di linux"):  sda5=/boot; sda6=/ ; sda7=swap; sda8=/usr; sda9=/usr/local; sdb5=/var; sdb6=/home
<enzotib> sauro_, ok, mount sda6 e postami il contenuto di /etc/fstab
<enzotib> sauro_, intendo quello preso da sda6
<sauro_> enzotib, al comando "mount sda6" ricevo questo errore "mount: can't find sda6 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab"
<enzotib> sauro_, sudo mount /dev/sda6 /mnt
<blobx> Joshua^Dunamis: cosa faccio?
<enzotib> sauro_, e poi cat /mnt/etc/fstab
<intore> Joshua^Dunamis:fatto, grazie.
<Joshua^Dunamis> blobx: come immaginavo
<Joshua^Dunamis> intore: perfetto, di nulla e benvenuto nel mondo ubuntu e gnu/linu
<Joshua^Dunamis> intore: perfetto, di nulla e benvenuto nel mondo ubuntu e gnu/linux
<Joshua^Dunamis> blobx: okkk allora dobbiamo eliminare tutte le tue configurazioni personali
<blobx> ok
<enzotib> sauro_, tanto tempo?
<blobx> come? xD
<sauro_> enzotib, questo il contenuto di fstab del sistema installato. scusa il tempo, ma sono parecchio agitato. http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/955544/
<enzotib> sauro_, facciamo un confronto con l'output di sudo blkid
<enzotib> sauro_, secondo me semplicemente è cambiato qualche UUID
<Joshua^Dunamis> blobx: apri un terminale e dai rm -rf .gconf .config .gnome2 senza sudo davanti. Poi dai sempre su terminale sudo reboot riavvi il sistema e dovresti avere tutto apposto su unity 3D occhio che dovrai riconfigurare ubuntu one, la chat, gwibber se lo usi, insomma tutto
<Joshua^Dunamis> *quasi tutto XD
<blobx> questo da opsite?
<Joshua^Dunamis> no no con il tuo utente magari da unity 2d per ora
<blobx> ok
<sauro_> enzotib, questo il contenuto di blkid: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/955553/
<enzotib> sauro_, sdb3 non è utilizzata?
<blobx_> Joshua^Dunamis: fatto, ora entro con ubuntu3d?
<Joshua^Dunamis> blobx_: prima di entrare da terminale dai rm -rf .compiz-1 che l'avevo scordato :D
<blobx_> rm -rf .compiz-1
<blobx_> ok
<blobx_> ora entro con ubuntu 3d e dovrebbe andare compiz?
<Joshua^Dunamis> blobx_: e poi entra con unity 3d
<Joshua^Dunamis> blobx_: si ma non dare nessun compiz --replace o simili :)
<blobx_> ok
<sauro_> enzotib, sdb3 la utilizzo per tenere degli snapshot delle cartelle di sistema e dati importanti. monto la partizione al bisogno quando eseguo "back in time"
<blobx> Joshua^Dunamis: non va xD
<enzotib> sauro_, sudo mkdir /media/var && sudo mount /dev/sdb5 /media/var
<Joshua^Dunamis> blobx: non va unity? che cosa appare o non appare?
<blobx> non va compiz
<blobx> unity va tutto regolare
<Joshua^Dunamis> blobx: ma che cosa intendi con non va compiz?
<blobx> che non ci sono gli effetti di compiz xD
<blobx> è come ubuntu2d
<blobx> senza nessun effetto
<Joshua^Dunamis> blobx: quali effetti non ci sono
<Joshua^Dunamis> ?
<blobx> nessuno
<blobx> anzi
<blobx> unity è quella di 11.10 non di 12.04
<Joshua^Dunamis> blobx: prova ad aprire una finestra qualsiasi, poi vai su selettore spazio di lavoro e sposti da li la finestra in un altro desktop
<sauro_> enzotib, al comando "sudo mount /dev/sdb5 /media/var" questo il messaggio "mount: you must specify the filesystem type"
<blobx> Joshua^Dunamis: non funziona
<enzotib> sauro_, mi sa che la partizione /var è corrotta
<Joshua^Dunamis> blobx: ok non hai compiz attivato
<enzotib> sauro_, quando hai fatto le modifiche alle partizioni, come le hai fatte? con gparted? ha dato qualche errore?
<blobx> e poi unity
<Joshua^Dunamis> blobx: asp un attimo apri un terminale e dai glxinfo | grep render
<blobx> è quella di oneric non di pangolin
<Joshua^Dunamis> blobx: ma hai fatto l'aggiornamento o hai installato?
<blobx> aggiornamento
<blobx> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/955576/
<Joshua^Dunamis> blobx: oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooh sicuro che lo hai fatto bene sto aggiornamento?
<blobx> sì xD
<blobx> perché se faccio unity --reset o --replace
<blobx> mi viene quella di 12.04
<blobx> xD
<Joshua^Dunamis> blobx: postami il tuo /etc/apt/sources.list
<Joshua^Dunamis> blobx: ah allora è apposto
<Joshua^Dunamis> blobx: e poi che succede?
<blobx> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/955582/
<blobx> che succede dopo cosa?
<sauro_> enzotib, le partizioni le ho modificate con gparted e non mi ha dato nessun errore. la partizione /var l'ho ingrandita (+1gb)  perchè occupata per oltre il 50%.
<enzotib> sauro_, mi sa che qualcosa non è andato come doveva
<enzotib> sauro_, hai un backup?
<Joshua^Dunamis> blobx: hai detto che con unity --replace hai unity di Ubuntu 12.04 e poi che fa torna l'altro unity? (11.10) :O ?
<Joshua^Dunamis> blobx: ora riesci a spostare una finestra da uno spazio di lavoro all'altro tramite il seletore=
<Joshua^Dunamis> ?
<blobx> poi quando riavvio la sessione ho l'altro
<sauro_> enzotib, e non si può formattare la partizione e reinserire i dati salvati nello snapshot eseguito prima di questa operazione? tutto questo da terminale immagino non sia uno scherzo....
<blobx> Joshua^Dunamis: no, non riesco
<Joshua^Dunamis> blobx: ??? incredible cmq apri un terminale e dai sudo apt-get update & sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<enzotib> sauro_, io proverei prima a recuperarla, e poi se hai i dati, puoi sicuramente rimettere le cose a posto
<Joshua^Dunamis> fai tutti gli aggiornamenti se ce ne sono
<blobx> &? non &&?
<sauro_> enzotib, ok come si può provare per il recupero?
<Joshua^Dunamis> blobx: adesso mi sfugge esattamente prova in entrambi i modi :D
<enzotib> sauro_, con gpart, comincia ad installarlo (non è gparted, attenzione)
<blobx> xD era &&. cmq fatto
<Joshua^Dunamis> apposto avevi aggiornamenti?
<blobx> 0 aggiornati, 0 installati, 0 da rimuovere e 0 non aggiornati.
<Joshua^Dunamis> blobx: a sto punto credo sia proprio la Intel che non supporta bene il 3D
<blobx> ma prima lo supportava
<Joshua^Dunamis> blobx: se avvi adesso sudo nvidia-config che appare?
<Joshua^Dunamis> blobx: sulla 11.10 andava bene?
<blobx> sudo: nvidia-config: command not found
<blobx> no, intendevo prima stamattina con la risoluzione bassa
<sauro_> enzotib, ok, visto che sono molto agitato ti prego di avere pazienza e darmi i comandi precisi. in questo caso "apt-get install gpart" ?
<enzotib> sauro_, si, con sudo davanti
<Joshua^Dunamis> blobx: beh a maggior ragione può essere proprio un problema della scheda video, cmq non sudo: ma sudo nvidia-setting
<blobx> non c'è
<blobx> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/955598/
<sauro_> enzotib, a questo indirizzo "http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/955599/" il messagio di errore
<Joshua^Dunamis> blobx: sudo nvidia-settings cmq quando usate il terminale usate il magico tasto TAB che completa i commandi ad esempio se scrivi sudo nvidia-se e premi TAB ti completa il commando con il nome esatto
<enzotib> sauro_, perché è nella componente "universe", vabbè, dai, si potrebbe risolvere, ma a questo punto passerei a rispristinare il contenuto dal backup
<blobx> ah scusa xD
<blobx> lo stesso di prima
<blobx> Joshua^Dunamis: http://img1.uploadscreenshot.com/images/orig/4/11904330940-orig.jpg
<Joshua^Dunamis> blobx: abbiamo provato di tutto, il problema sono le optimus, cerca nel forum se trovi il msg di ieri magari tramite queste parole nvidia nvidia-settings optimus dovrebbe essere recente come messaggio
<sauro_> enzotib, ok ho installato gpart
<blobx> Joshua^Dunamis: ok
<enzotib> sauro_, lancialo con sudo gpart
<blobx> Joshua^Dunamis: ok
<Joshua^Dunamis> blobx: non avendo una scheda con tecnologia optimus non so più come aiutarti, esula dalla mia esperienza ;)
<blobx> ah ultima cosa, Joshua^Dunamis
<Joshua^Dunamis> blobx: che cosa?
<blobx> come metto la risoluzione alta di default? perché all'avvio la risoluzione è sempre 600x600 e devo metterla manualmente 1360x768
<sauro_> enzotib, il comando "sudo gpart" deve essere completato con qualche opzione?
<enzotib> sauro_, sudo gpart /dev/sdb
<enzotib> sauro_, scusa
<Joshua^Dunamis> blobx: va modificato il file xorg.conf ma se prima non risolvi gli altri problemi... dovrebbe riconoscerla da solo su Ubuntu
<blobx> Joshua^Dunamis: beh problemi... posso farne a meno degli effetti di compiz, ma è una seccatura impostarla sempre ad ogni avvio :/
<giuse> salve a tutti
<enzotib> !ciao | giuse
<ubot-it> giuse: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<sauro_> enzotib, scusami tu, ma è il primo casino grosso che combino ed ho paura di peggiorare le cose senza un aiuto. anche perchè non vorrei perdere la configuarazione ed i dati del pc.
<Joshua^Dunamis> blobx: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/Xorg
<sauro_> enzotib, è normale che gpart ritorni il messaggio "Begin scan...." per così tanto tempo?
<enzotib> sauro_, eh, deve leggere tutto il disco
<jester-> e se è sminchiato fa fatica
<dod> :)
<blobx> grazie Joshua^Dunamis :)
<sauro_> enzotib, mentre gpart lavora stò rielaborando il problema. è possibile che cambiando le partizioni si siano modificate le UUID delle partizioni nel disco sdb. riallineando le giuste UUID in fstab, al boot del sistema tutto dovrebbe partire (se i dati non sono corrotti)  oppure  ci sono altre cose da verificare (grub o altro)? gpart intanto lavora....
<enzotib> sauro_, era quello che pensavo, ma hai visto che blkid non elenca sdb5 e provando a montarla a mano non la riconosce
<enzotib> sauro_, quindi il problema è meno semplice di quel che speravo
<enzotib> sauro_, vedendo quanto ci mette, e tenendo conto che tu hai un backup, io comincerei a indagare come estrarre il backup di quella partizione
<sauro_> enzotib, ok, i dati sono immagazzinati nella partizione snapshot e sono salvati con backintime
<enzotib> sauro_, eh, non conosco come funziona backintime
<sauro_> enzotib, fondamentalmente è una interfaccia grafica per  rsync (accidenti a me che non ne ho studiato meglio l'uso da terminale!!!!)
<sauro_> enzotib, intanto gpart lavora.....
<Ab3L> perché se scrivo in una directory vuota  ls -al  ottengo come prima riga "total 8" ?
<Ab3L> e con ls -l invece total 0 ?
<mapreri> buona sera a tutti. sto cercando di installare ubuntu, e come è capitato a molti e una volta anche a me, ne ubiuity ne gparted hanno rilevato le partizioni al suo interno, proponendomi di creare una nuova tabella. fdisk: http://paste.ubuntu.com/955748/ in genere consiglio o io stesso uso l'alternate, ma per ora sono impossibilitato a usarla: che faccio? thx :)
<enzotib> Ab3L, sono 8K, 4 per . e altri 4 per ..
<jester-> mapreri: per creare una partizione serve dello spazio non allocato libero
<jester-> non è che puoi fare locali in piu in casa
<enzotib> mapreri, ma anche facendo "manuale"?
<jester-> 15  partizioni su un hd da 500 gb è un matticomio piu che un hd
<mapreri> jester-, ma neanche gparted me le vede, comunque sono 16 includendo l'estesa...
<mapreri> enzotib, cosa intendi per manule?
<mapreri> mi serve per provare un bel po' di distro.... :D
<enzotib> mapreri, quando arrivi al partizionamento nell'installer, tra le varie opzioni, l'ultima dice "faccio manualmente, me la vedo io"
<enzotib> non ricordo esattamente come lo esprime
<jester-> mapreri: ti funza tutto su quel disco? di solito gparted si impianta con hd non in ordine
<Carlin0> la 12.04 esprime in 'altro'
<mapreri> sisi, faccio manuale lì..
<mapreri> jester-, certo. attualmente ho solo winzzoz 7 e arch. è un pc nuovo..
<Ab3L> grazie enzotib
<jester-> mapreri: mii 16 partizioni;  hai dati dentro?
<jester-> mapreri: vedi cosa fa sudo cfdisk
<mapreri> jester-, non miei in senos stretto ma i sitemi ci sono..
<mapreri> jester-, più che altro ubiquity non mi vede le partizioni, provo cfdisk
<mapreri> jester-, "FATAL ERROR: Bad logical partition 6: enlarged logical partition overlap" e che vuol dire?? ovviamente mi fa uscire -.-
<jester-> mapreri: se hai altro linux instalalto prepara le partizioni da li
<jester-> mapreri: viato che c'è errore nella tabella o qualche cluster a bottane?
<mapreri> jester-, le partizioni sono a posto son là, dovrei installare ubuntu in sda7
<mapreri> jester-, che dici??
<jester-> mapreri: ae cfdisk ha rilevato errore erore c'è
<mapreri> non ci ho capito nula...
<jester-> mapreri: in pratica hai l'hd mutilato
<mapreri> jester-, bello, e che ci faccio? ho capito che è un errore...
<jester-> un po azzoppato
<Carlin0> mapreri, con cosa hai fatto tutte quelle partizioni ? (curiosità)
<mapreri> Carlin0, gparted
<Carlin0> e mo non le vede + ...
<jester-> mapreri:  prova a fare un fsck a tutte la partizioni
<mapreri> U.u ci provo, però non tutte hanno un filesystem
<jester-> mapreri: sarebbe meglio eliminre tutte quelle dentro alla estesa e poi anche la estesa
<mapreri> jester-, umh.. avrei arch installato in sda9...
<jester-> mapreri: prova con fsck se non risolve non c'è altro da fare
<mapreri> jester-, fsck lo mando con -fy ?
<sauro> enzotib, sono sauro, mi sono ricollegato perchè il sistema è andato in crash ed ho dovuto riavviare da livecd.intanto ho rilanciato "sudo gpart /dev/sdb".
<jester-> mapreri: lo mandi senza nulla
<jester-> fsck /dev/sdxx
<mapreri> jester-, vado..
<mapreri> jester-, non ha fsck.ntfs , installo nfsprogs? (mi sembra sia là)
<jester-> eh
<mapreri> ?
<jester-> serve ntfstools
<mapreri> an, ecco, no mi ricordavo più, installo.
<sauro> enzotib, mentre gpart lavora ho verificato la stato dei backup. brutta notizia: la /var non l'ho inclusa nei backup pertanto non ho i dati da ripristinare. buona notizia: dentro la /mnt/var vedo i dati.
<mapreri> jester-, sei convinto di quel pacchetto? non lo trovo neanche in packages.ubuntu.com....
<jester-> mapreri: ntfsprogs
<mapreri> jester-, ah, ecco, quello che avevo letto..
<pippuccio76> enzotib : ti ricordi dove eravamo arrivati oggi, volevi vedere il log di xorg , mi riposti il comando
<sauro> enzotib, navigare nel file system mentre gpart lavora può provocare problemi? vedi crash precedente?
<jester-> sauro: cosa sta facendo gparted
<mapreri> jester-, non è neanche là...
<sauro> jester, non gparted, ma gpart. stà eseguendo la scansione di sdb (montato su /mnt. gpart è eseguito da livecd.
<jester-> !info ntfsprogs
<ubot-it> ntfsprogs (source: linux-ntfs): tools for doing neat things in NTFS partitions from Linux. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.0-1ubuntu4 (oneiric), package size 268 kB, installed size 712 kB
<jester-> mapreri: vedi che c'è?
<mapreri> jester-, sisi, intendo che non è lì dentro fsck.ntfs :(
<jester->  mapreri il comando è sempre fsck /dev/sticass
<jester-> dopo aver installato il pacchetto
<dod> dove i dischi ntfs e' meglio se fai checkdisk da windows.
<mapreri> jester-, certo: paste.ubuntu.com/955829
<pippuccio76> log di xorg b
<pippuccio76> log di xorg : http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/955824/
<mapreri> jester-, intanto faccio gli fsck delle 4 partizioni linux
<jester-> mapreri: fsck: error 2 while executing fsck.ntfs for /dev/sda1
<jester->   non è che non trova il tools ma la partizione è sminchiata molto
<mapreri> jester-, guarda la riga sopra...
<jester-> mapreri:  il check va fatto a partizioni smontate nè
<mapreri> jester-, certo, mica è montato.... non è mica il primo fsck che faccio, e podarebbe un altro errore in tal caso, invece dà: "fsck: fsck.ntfs: not found" il binario fsck.ntfs non è in ntfsprogs e non so dove sia.. non c'è nessuno con apt-file inatallato per cercare?
<jester-> mapreri: installando quel pacchetto lo scan su ntfs lo fa, sei da live?
<mapreri> jester-, son da live ma lo scan non lo fa..
<mapreri> le altre partizioni con ext3/4 sono a posto, la swap mi manca fsck.swap, come per ntfs..
<jester-> mapreri: avvia winzoz e fallo da li
<pippuccio76> Salve riporto il problrema che ho : posso solo usare gestori grafici 2d (unity 2d ) tutto il resto che usa il 3d come gnome shell e unity 3d non vanno ecco il log : http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/955824/
<jester-> che è anche meglio
<Carlin0> mapreri, forse è in ntfs-3g
<Carlin0> !info ntfs-3g
<ubot-it> ntfs-3g (source: ntfs-3g): read/write NTFS driver for FUSE. In component main, is standard. Version 1:2011.4.12AR.4-2ubuntu3 (oneiric), package size 570 kB, installed size 1580 kB
<mapreri> Carlin0, ntfs-3g è dipendanza di ntfsprogs ed è già installato
<dod> di base. non ce la fa'. un disco ntfs lo piazza come secondario su un pc con windows e forse lo recupera. forse.
<dod> se i dati li vedi copiati via quello che puoi da linux.
<Carlin0> !info dosfstools
<ubot-it> dosfstools (source: dosfstools): utilities for making and checking MS-DOS FAT filesystems. In component main, is standard. Version 3.0.9-1ubuntu3 (oneiric), package size 75 kB, installed size 236 kB
<sauro> enzotib, sono ancora sauro. gpart non procede, ho paura a navigare nel fs perchè temo di provocare un nuovo crash. cosa mi consigli oltre che aspettare che gpart finisca il suo lavoro?
<mapreri> dod, ce l'hai con me? :) windows si avvia, arch che p installato pure e posso usare tutte le partizioni formattate...
<mapreri> Carlin0, già installato, di default poi...
<dod> eh. allora fai da windows.
<mapreri> dod, u.U cosa??
<dod> devo aver capito male che volevi fare un checkdisk a disco ntfs.
<pippuccio76> Salve riporto il problrema che ho : posso solo usare gestori grafici 2d (unity 2d ) tutto il resto che usa il 3d come gnome shell e unity 3d non vanno ecco il log : http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/955824/
<mapreri> dod, no, voglio installare la mia distro preferita, però non mi mostra le partizioni. cfdisk da "FATAL ERROR: Bad logical partition 6: enlarged logical partition overlap" e mi hanno consigliato di fare un fsck a tutte le mie 15 partizioni.
<dod> o.o
<sauro> enzotib, visti i tempi di gpart e la possibilità di non recuperare la partizione /var, stò valutando una reinstallazione del sistema mantenendo la attuale /home (senza quindi perdere i dati personali). pensi sia una soluzione troppo drastica?
<zermann> Ciao, oggi mi è stato portato un desktop su cui avevo installato ubuntu. Il problema è che accendendo il pc sullo schermo non appare nulla, neanche messaggi dal bios. Lo schermo funziona attaccato ad un altro pc. Il sistema sembra effettuare correttamente il boot poichè il dhcp del router gli assegna un ip e risulta raggiungibile con un ping. Cosa può essere?
<mapreri> zermann, scheda video?
<zermann> mapreri, possibile che il sistema si avvii con la scheda video andata?
<nannes> zermann: hai provato con ctrl+alt+f1 ad aprire un terminale?
<zermann> nannes, lo schermo lampeggia come se il cavo non fosse collegato
<mapreri> zermann, certo :)
<mapreri> la scheda video è inutile per il sistema, serve solo all'utente che sta davanti :)
<zermann> mapreri, pensavo che il bios si rifiutasse di partire senza scheda video
<nannes> zermann: se non appaiono messaggi del BIOS ubuntu non c'entra...
<zermann> nannes mapreri, ok grazie cambierò scheda video
<nannes> !chat | zermann, al tuo posto verificherei prima che non sia lo splash screen del bios che non venga visualizzato (ciò significherebbe che hai una possibilità di entrare nel BIOS)
<ubot-it> zermann, al tuo posto verificherei prima che non sia lo splash screen del bios che non venga visualizzato (ciò significherebbe che hai una possibilità di entrare nel BIOS): per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<zermann> ok grazie
<zermann> Ho un problema relativo ad ubuntu. Ho un asus zenbook ux31, il 26 ho installato 12.04, tutto bene eccetto il touchpad, funziona solo il tasto sinitro. Cercando un po' in giro ho trovato questo sito http://www.theorangenotebook.com/2012/02/call-for-testing-clickpad.html. Nel sito viene indicato di installare il driver synaptic da un ppa e di lanciare due script. Io non ho aggiunto il ppa ed ho lanciato solo gli script.
<zermann>  Questo abilita tutte le funzionalità del touchpad. Il problema è che se riavvio devo rilanciare gli script. Come rendo il settaggio permanente?
<Carlin0> zermann, metti gli script in applicazioni di avvio
<Carlin0> anche se non è una soluzione ottimale ma provvisoria
<zermann> Carlin0, provvisoria nel senso che qualcuno sta lavorando ad una soluzione migliore?
<Carlin0> zermann, nel senso che magari trovi qualcosa di meglio ...
<Carlin0> ma per il momento tamponi la situazione
<neramarea> 'sera. gnome-shell crasha spesso e volentieri, dopo l'avanzamento alla 12.04. che si fa?
<carlo> ciao a tutti, ho appena scaricato l'ultima versione di ubuntu da torrent (la versione dvd).......come faccio a creare un live cd con la chiavetta usb? Uso windows 7
<virunga> carlo: vuoi mettere ubuntu live su chiavetta USB o cd?
<carlo> virunga, su chiavetta usb.....
<Gulo> Salve a tutti. Dovrei aggiustare l'aspect ratio di alcuni video mp4 "deformati". Chi mi indica il modo più semplice per farlo?
<virunga> carlo: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=ubuntu+chiave+usb+live
<nannes> Gulo: Parli di una rielaborazione DEFINITIVA del file video, oppure vuoi cambiare le proporzioni solo per UNA visualizzazione?
<Gulo> nannes, definitiva
<Gulo> mi interessa solo quello, quindi se c'è un programmino banale che fa solo quello va ancora meglio...
<nannes> Gulo: mah, io uso sempre avidemux per queste cose, credo sia il migliore...
<Gulo> lo scarico, lo apro e poi mi dici che fare :D
<nannes> lol anche no!
<nannes> !pappa ! Gulo
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'pappa ! Gulo'
<nannes> !pappa | Gulo
<ubot-it> Gulo: Non forniamo questo tipo di servizio: http://firax.org/wp-content/uploads/2008/10/motivacion-ubuntu.png
<Gulo> ma devo riencodare i video del tutto, quindi?
<nannes> Gulo: si, ma non non tu, il programma! ;)
<nannes> da come lo dici sembra che devi trasportare macigni per l'inferno
<Gulo> per un analfebata informatico è lo stesso... comunque sia ora guardo
<nannes> PS: per installare puoi usare apt-get, dato che è nei repository
<JoyKiller> salve!
<JoyKiller> c'è qualcuno?
<nannes> salve JoyKiller
<JoyKiller> io ho un problema con ubuntu!
<JoyKiller> :)
<JoyKiller> allora
<JoyKiller> ho appena scaricato la nuova versione
<JoyKiller> la 12.04....lo masterizzata su cd
<JoyKiller> poi ho avviato l'installazione
<JoyKiller> mi è partita la versione live
<JoyKiller> avvio l'installazione
<JoyKiller> riesce bene e tutto solo all'ultimo
<JoyKiller> passaggio
<JoyKiller> quando c'è una specie di presentazione di ubuntu
<JoyKiller> mi si blocca
<JoyKiller> e carica per ore
<JoyKiller> sotto c'è scritto ricerca dei file system
<JoyKiller> qualcuno sa aiutarmi?
<nannes> !enter | JoyKiller
<ubot-it> JoyKiller: non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<JoyKiller> va bene
<JoyKiller> scusate
<nannes> l'hai fatto di nuovo O.O Cos'è un tic? xD
<JoyKiller> ahh c'è anche il button skip ma non me lo fa premere
<JoyKiller> potete aiutarmi?
<nannes> !qualcuno | JoyKiller
<ubot-it> JoyKiller: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<nannes> calma JoyKiller
<nannes> allora
<JoyKiller> .....
<JoyKiller> nannes... ci sei?
<nannes> !pazienza | ti devi rilassare un attimo JoyKiller!! Qui sono tutti volontari. Se vuoi che ti aiutino non essere ASSILLANTE. Sto anche facendo altro nel mentre
<ubot-it> ti devi rilassare un attimo JoyKiller!! Qui sono tutti volontari. Se vuoi che ti aiutino non essere ASSILLANTE. Sto anche facendo altro nel mentre: la gente qui è volontaria, non pretendere che qualcuno ti risponda. Le risposte non sono sempre disponibili. Guarda http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida
<JoyKiller> grazie...scusate ma non so come fare!
<nannes> ora che sei calmo.... Da come lo descrivi sembra che il file system sia corrotto. Questo può essere causato da diverse cose, come ad esesmpio settori danneggiati nell'hard disk. Ma poichè può dipendere anche da un tuo errore di partizionamento, ti consiglio di reinstallare da capo, e al momento di creare le partizioni lo fai MANUALMENTE, possiamo aiutarti qui in canale.
<JoyKiller> in che modo potete aiutarmi qui in canale?
<JoyKiller> come posso chiudere l'installazione in corso? Scusate l'ignoranza ma non ho mai usato ubuntu! xD
<nannes> dalla crocetta! Se ti dhiede, premi "Forza Uscita"
<JoyKiller> Scusatemi, eccomi
<JoyKiller> posso anche installare ubuntu direttamente dal pc? Tenendo windows...senza metterlo su cd o usb?
<nannes> JoyKiller: in realtà si, sarebbe l'installazione con wubi, ma è sconsigliata dove è possibile quella classica.
<JoyKiller> perchè sarebbe sconsigliata?
<nannes> JoyKiller: perchè spesso crea problemi di hardware, di allocazione spazio e simili.
<JoyKiller> ora come posso fare per rimuovere la live e la scelta del sistema operativo quando si avvia il computer?
<nannes> JoyKiller: non capisco. non si capisce niente. Spiegati bene
<JoyKiller> vorrei disinstallare la live e non fare apparire più quando avvio il pc la scelta del sistema operativo!
<nannes> JoyKiller: la live non si può disinstallare!!! la live è il sistema "volatile" proprio perchè non si installa, parte e basta!!
<JoyKiller> scusate ma devo andare....Arrivederci e buona continuazione! Grazie nannes
<nannes> JoyKiller: ma tu non hai detto che eri bloccato nell'installazione? come fai ad avere la scelta del sistema operativo se nemmeno ha finito di installare?
<JoyKiller> allora quando accendo il pc posso scegliere tra accedere a 7 oppure alla live prima di accedere alla live però posso richiedere l'installazione di ubuntu
<JoyKiller> anche senza il cd ora posso avviare ubuntu....ma mi richiede l'installazione
<nannes> lol tu stavi usando wubi
<nannes> JoyKiller: reinstalla tutto sopra!
<JoyKiller> Non penso! io non ho installa wubi!
<JoyKiller> in che senso reinstalla tutto sopra? riavvio e inserisco il cd?
<nannes> si inserisci il cd e riavvia, PERO' se funziona la prima cosa che ti chiede è la LINGUA
<virunga> JoyKiller: se vuoi prima provare ubuntu senza installarlo e usarlo come se fosse un programma da windows, puoi usare un programma per so virtuali come per esempio virtual box
<JoyKiller> si esatto ho provato a farlo.....ma dopo quando arrivo alla fine dopo aver impostato nome utente ecc.....esce una breve presentazione di ubuntu...e sotto c'è una progress bar al 100%....vicino anche il button skip
<virunga> JoyKiller: s'impalla?
<JoyKiller> Si, cioè rimane sempre fermo e nn si chiude...ma se lo riduco a icone posso usare ubuntu
<virunga> JoyKiller: hai l'ultima versione di virtual box?
<JoyKiller> Virunga: Voglio proprio ubuntu come sistema operativo, solo in questo pc che è nuovo vorrei tenere anche 7, nel mio vecchio pc ho formattato tutto e ho messo ubuntu!! xD
<virunga> JoyKiller: puoi virtualizzarlo o puoi fare un dual boot mantenendo win 7
<JoyKiller> io volevo fare un dual boot!!
<virunga> JoyKiller: e che problema c'è? Fallo
<JoyKiller> Il problema è che mi si impalla lì ubuntu e non completa l'installazione alla schermata finale....!
<virunga> JoyKiller: dice qualcosa?
<JoyKiller> No, vicino alla progressbar c'è il button skip ma non me lo fa premere...la progressbar mi sembra che c'era scritto system qualcosa...
<JoyKiller> ahh il mouse rimane in caricamento solo che va avanti le ore senza mutamenti! nel frattempo però se la riduco a icona posso usare ubuntu.....un altra cosa strana ci impiega tanto ad avviarsi!
<nannes> fai prima a scaricare e installare da CD Alternate
<JoyKiller> ecco, per spiegarmi meglio
<JoyKiller> http://imagecdn.maketecheasier.com/2010/11/mac-ubuntu-install5.png
<nannes> JoyKiller: dimmi un po' che computer è per curiosità.. (ram,cpu,video)
<JoyKiller> qui mi si blocca l'installazione con sotto la progressbar!
<JoyKiller> allora è un asus, ram: 4 gb, cpu: intelcore 2.2 ghz hd: 640 gb
<virunga> 32 o 64 bit?
<JoyKiller> 64!
<JoyKiller> ha solo 1 mese di vita!! xD
<virunga> JoyKiller: buona fortuna
<virunga> e buona notte
<virunga> a todos
<JoyKiller> Nessuno sa perchè mi si blocca l'installazione a questa fase??   http://imagecdn.maketecheasier.com/2010/11/mac-ubuntu-install5.png
<JoyKiller> nannes, puoi aiutarmi? veloce che devo scappare!!
<nannes> JoyKiller: il solo spendere energie mentali per scoprirlo è sbagliato! Scarica il cd alternate e non perder tempo!
<JoyKiller> da dove lo posso scaricare?
<nannes> http://releases.ubuntu.com/precise/ubuntu-12.04-alternate-amd64.iso.torrent
<JoyKiller> nannes: grazie mille e scusa il disturbo!!
<JoyKiller> buona continuazione!
<JoyKiller> e buona notte a tutti! :)
<nannes> notte!
#ubuntu-it 2013-04-22
<cri> ciao
<cri> giorno
<cri> giorno
<cri> salve sapete se linux mint 14 è possibile installare desktop manager kde
<akis24> giorno
<cristian_c> ciao
<cristian_c> è da qualche tempo che se digito: pavucontrol nel terminale, appare una finestra contenente questo messaggio:
<cristian_c> Connection to PulseAudio failed. Automatic retry in 5s                                     In this case is likely because PULSE_SERVER in the Environment/X11 Root Window Properties or default-server in client.conf is misconfigured.                             This situation can also arrise when PulseAudio crashed and left stale details in the X11 Root Window.                                       If this is the ca
<cristian_c> Come posso risolvere il problea?
<cristian_c> Qualche idea?
<cristian_c> scusate, mi sono perso un'eventuale risposta
<cristian_c> Qualche idea?
<akhilleus> ciao,giorno
<akhilleus> cristian_c sapresti dirmi il comando per vedere la ram ,le specifiche?
<akhilleus> vorrei montarne un altro banco
<n1am> prova free
<cristian_c> akhilleus, in che senso?
<illo> salve
<cristian_c> akhilleus, io conosco free -m
<akhilleus> ho preso un pc e da varie ricerche mi dice che pposso montare 16 ma il manuale dice 4
<akhilleus> nn capisco
<akhilleus> almeno sapere quale compare
<akhilleus> comprare
<cristian_c> akhilleus, uhm
<cristian_c> akhilleus, prova: sudo lshw
<akhilleus> poi ancora non ho capito xkè vede solo 3841 e non tutti i 4gb
<cristian_c> akhilleus, uhm, ci sono due ipotesi
<cristian_c> 1) la conversione tra GiB e GB
<cristian_c> 2) una parte è riservata alla scheda video integrata e non è conteggiata come disponibile
<akhilleus> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5592031/
<glpiana> ola
<akhilleus> ma questo sistema mi dice x86_64   é 32 o 64 bit?
<cristian_c> akhilleus, quale comando?
<glpiana> akhilleus, 64
<akhilleus> non so non ricordo
<akhilleus> dammelo così forse ti spiego
<cristian_c> akhilleus, hai postato sltanto una parte dell'output
<cristian_c> akhilleus, uname -a
<akis24> giorno
<akhilleus> per favore mi dai il comando dove dice l'architettura del pc
<davegarath> akhilleus: prova anche `dmidecode' ti da altri dettagli sui banchi liberi e sui moduli installati ora
<akhilleus> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5592037/
<akhilleus> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5592039/
<cristian_c>           size: 4GiB
<cristian_c>        *-bank:0
<cristian_c>              description: DIMM DDR3 Synchronous 1333 MHz (0,8 ns)
<davegarath> akhilleus: secondo lshw hai un banco DDR3 1333 Mhz
<cristian_c>              size: 4GiB
<akhilleus> si esatto
<davegarath> akhilleus: hai anche un banco libero nel quale potresti montare un altro modulo, cerca un modulo ddr3 1333 :)
<cristian_c>         *-bank:1
<cristian_c>              description: DIMM [empty]
<cristian_c> akhilleus, presumibilmente, ne puoi installare un altr (di banco) uguale al precedente
<cristian_c> di più nin zo
<akhilleus> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5592042/
<akhilleus> quindi il comando é 1 bufala?
<cristian_c> no, non è una bufala
<akhilleus> questo ultimo dice 16
<akhilleus> sembra strano
<davegarath> akhilleus: lancia un `sudo dmidecode'  magari mettilo in pipe a less
<cristian_c> 	Maximum Capacity: 16 GB
<davegarath> akhilleus: e verifica la sezione "Physical Memory Array"
<cristian_c> oh, allora è giusto
<cristian_c> benissimo
<akhilleus> il manuale dice 8
<cristian_c> akhilleus, l'informazione dei 16 Gb era corretta
<akhilleus> e se non ne vede 4
<davegarath> akhilleus: ah ecco :) il max è di 16 :)
<akhilleus> non ne vedrà neppure 8
<cristian_c> akhilleus, sucsa, ma di base ne hai 4
<akhilleus> si
<cristian_c> cosa c'è di sbagliato?
<cristian_c> *scusa
<cristian_c> akhilleus, allora li vede tutti, come ho mostrato
<cristian_c> akhilleus, semplicemente risolvi così
<cristian_c> se ne vuoi 16, togli il banco da 4 e ne metti due da 8
<akhilleus> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5592048/
<cristian_c> 8 + 8 = 16
<akhilleus> x86_64
<akhilleus> che vuol dire?
<cristian_c> akhilleus, che hai un sistema a 64 bit
<davegarath> akhilleus: che è a 64 bit
<akhilleus> c'è qualcosa x fare vedere al pc tutti i 4gb?
<cristian_c> akhilleus, il punto è che ora stai usando un banco da 4 GB
<cristian_c> akhilleus, già li vede ( e due)
<cristian_c> ma leggi?
<akhilleus> un'alsi leggo
<davegarath> akhilleus: se hai una scheda video che usa la memoria fisica e non ne ha una sua dedicata un tot di memoria la prende la dì
<akhilleus> ma 3841 dice
<cristian_c> akhilleus, ?
<cristian_c> akhilleus, e già l'ho spiegato
<akhilleus> nell'altro pc diceva 4000
<cristian_c> se vuoi ricopio
<cristian_c> akhilleus, e già l'ho spiegato
<cristian_c> ma leggi?
<akhilleus> no ma tu 6 bravo io no(ricodalo sempre)
<akhilleus> voi siete maghi io no!
<cristian_c> akhilleus, non c'entra nulla, bastava leggere quello che ho scritto prima
<akhilleus> beginner   (=
<cristian_c> 11:09:16 <cristian_c> 1) la conversione tra GiB e GB
<cristian_c> 11:09:34 <cristian_c> 2) una parte è riservata alla scheda video integrata e non è conteggiata come disponibile
<akhilleus> ma xkè il manuale del pc dice che posso montare al max 8gb?
<cristian_c> non è un problema di bravura o meno
<akhilleus> vorrei capire...
<cristian_c> akhilleus, forse ho cpaito
<cristian_c> akhilleus, hai interpretato male tu il manuale
<davegarath> akhilleus: leggi bene, non è che sta parlando di moduli ?
<cristian_c> davegarath, infatti
<cristian_c> il manuale gli avrà detto che può montare moduli di max 8 GB
<davegarath> akhilleus: quindi puoi montare al massimo 2 moduli da 8G per un totale di 16G
<cristian_c> *capito
<cristian_c> esatto
<cristian_c> come ho scritto prima
<akhilleus> la cifra quanto ammonterebbe 2 banchi da 8?
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> 11:19:12 <cristian_c> 8 + 8 = 16
<davegarath> akhilleus: poi non vedrai mai tutti e 16G di ram perché un tot finirà sempre alla scheda video
<akhilleus> mi dici cortesemente cosa comprare,leggere sulla confezione?
<cristian_c> akhilleus, ?
<davegarath> akhilleus: come detto prima DDR3 1333Mhz
<akhilleus> ddr3 1333mhz?
<cristian_c> davegarath, lol
<davegarath> akhilleus: poi scegli tu se prendere 2 moduli da 8 oppure un altro da 4 :)
<akhilleus> ci sono altri codici?
<cristian_c> akhilleus, ma tu quanti GB vuoi in toale?
<cristian_c> *totale
<cristian_c> akhilleus, rispondi a questa domanda
<akhilleus> mi basta 1 altro
<akhilleus> da 4
<cristian_c> akhilleus, e allora prendilo uguale a quell'altro
<cristian_c> e vai a 8 GB in totale
<cristian_c> Risolto.
<akhilleus> si esatto ma se mi chiedono dimm o non ricordo altra caratteristica,cosa dico?
<akhilleus> sodimm
<cristian_c> akhilleus, scriviti tutto
<cristian_c> tutte le info su un foglio
<cristian_c> sul banco esistente
<cristian_c> oppure glielo fai vedere direttamente
<cristian_c> il banco
<akhilleus> dimmi comando che stampo
<cristian_c> akhilleus, lol
<cristian_c> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5592037/
<cristian_c> akhilleus, prendilo da qui
<cristian_c>         *-bank:0
<cristian_c> da bank 0 a bank1
<cristian_c> se non sei sicuro
<akhilleus> grazie di cuore,credi che con €20 ce la faccio?
<cristian_c> akhilleus, non ne ho idea
<davegarath> lol
<cristian_c> dipende da dove cerchi
<akhilleus> negozio mediaworld
<cristian_c> o al dettaglio o in rete
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> akhilleus, non ho idea se vendono questi tipi di componenti
<cristian_c> ma ne dubito (oh, potrei sbagliarmi)
<akhilleus> su Bologna mica conosco posti....si hanno !
<cristian_c> lol
<akhilleus> a catania (r*b**t* nuova di pacco) ne ho prese 2 40€ da 16
<TaLaDo> uhm
<yaya> salve, salve quale è la differenza tra eth0 e eth1 ???
<yaya> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Serpico> ciao
<yaya> ciao
<yaya> quale è la differenza tra eth0 e eth1 ???
<enzotib> yaya, nessuna?
<yaya> enzo http://pastebin.com/7UGt8WRv
<yaya> ammmettiamo che devo dare questo comando " iwconfig eth0 channel 3" nel mio caso sarà " iwconfig eth1 channel 3"
<robottinosino> c'è qualcuno che potrebbe spiegarmi esattamente cosa va in $HOME/.config e cosa no, e perché? E dove posso leggere una definizione formale a riguardo? (ultimo punto: opzionale)
<enzotib> robottinosino, come dicevo di là, devi cercare le specifiche di freedesktop.org
<robottinosino> enzotib: ma è qualcosa di GNOME, di X, un qualcosa di aperto tipo dbus, ...
<enzotib> robottinosino, http://standards.freedesktop.org/basedir-spec/basedir-spec-0.6.html
<robottinosino> enzotib: FIAT LUX
<robottinosino> enzotib: e la luce.. fu.
<enzotib> robottinosino, inoltre: http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Specifications
<robottinosino> enzotib: grazie 1K
<lusuhahrd> Ciao a tutti, la mia versione di ubuntu 10.10 si è ormai deteriorata e non è più supportata. Il mio pc è un intel centrino dual core del 2006, 1,83 ghz e ho 1gb di ram, 40gb di hard disk... che versione mi consigliate del 12.10? normale, x o L?
<akis24> lusuhahrd: forse nel tuo caso meglio la L al max X
<cristian_c> è più perfomante
<lusuhahrd> se poi tolgo l'interfaccia xlde e reinstallo la nautilus (che è la mia preferita) si comprometterà?
<robottinosino> Si parla molto di arch linux.. usa le risorse in maniera più efficiente? Perché? (usa, per esempio xfce invece di GNOME invece di Unity..) E, potrebbe aiutare lusuhahrd ? Anche a me farebbe piacere una versione "magra e cattiva" da usare su una macchina oramai vecchia..
<enzotib> !chat | robottinosino
<ubot-it> robottinosino: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<lusuhahrd> enzotib grazie ci spostiamo
<kayashan-nbk> ma salve
<Serpico> ciao
<energizer> buongiorno, necressito aiuto: ubuntu 12.10 il pc si riavvia da solo oppure il mousa si blocca e devo riavviare il sistema da tasto. Questo navigando su internet , usando mplayer o anche senza fare niente. Sospetto sia problema hardware poichè succede sia con nuova installazione su chiavetta usb sia da live. Potreste aiutarmi o indicarmi un tutorial per capire cosa non va? grazie.
<cristian_c> energizer, anche con windows?
<TaLaDo> energizer, dici bene è un problema hardware magari semplicemente pulendo e reinserendo i connettori e le schede  può risolvere
<energizer> a <cristian_c> windows non c'el'ho più poiche ho rotto 2 hd!!!! la mia unica soluzione è ubuntu installato prima su chiavetta usb da 32 gb ma dato che con partion wizard bootable mi diceva che cerano settori danneggiati ho reistallato su usb compact flah da 16 gb portandomi dietro la vecchia home. ma i riavvii e blocchi continuano senza apparente motivo.
<cristian_c> energizer, che pc è?
<TaLaDo> uhm
<yaya> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<energizer> a <TaLaDo> e quello che pensavo anchio infatti hio smontato tutto e ripulito per bene. ma questi problemi contuniano senza un criterio logico
<TaLaDo> energizer, allora qualche componente sta partendo
<cristian_c> energizer, fai un test della memoria
<energizer> a <cristian_c>  è un Intel® Pentium(R) Dual CPU E2180 @ 2.00GHz × 2  con 1gb di ram ddr2 kingston
<energizer> a <cristian_c> ho fatto memtest86+ ma il risultato dopo mezzora è un pass, io sospetto che possa centrare la scheda video in qualche modo
<cristian_c> energizer, è un portatile?
<energizer> <cristian_c> no è un fisso
<cristian_c> energizer, ottimo
<cristian_c> energizer, scheda video integrata?
<energizer> a <cristian_c> scusa ma mi ha fatto loscherzetto di bloccarsi, a volte va avanti per ore alte si impalla ogni 10 ,minuti
<krabador> energizer, quando fa cosi' , o è ram , o è hd. se non loro, il chipset, per arrivare addirittura a condensatori nei controller interessati
<guest> ciao ragazzi. Sono fermo ormai alla versione 10.10 non più supportata perché la mia chiavetta huawei e160 non funziona più con le successive versioni. Ho provato con l'ultima lts ma mi blocca per pochi secondi il computer. Sono riuscito a farla funzionare solo una volta con modprobe e poi neanche questo comando ha più funzionato. Ho provato di tutto ho cercato su internet ma niete da fare. C'è qualcuno che ha la mia stessa chia
<davyde> hola gente
<davyde> ciao
<krabador> guest, con le chiavette è sempre una questione aperta
<cristian_c> energizer, non so se hai letto la mia domanda
<cristian_c> guest, magari dovresti controllare un paio di cose
<guest> cosa
<Guest66508> come faccio a montare il floppy disk A: ?
<cristian_c> guest, ad esempio: dmesg | tail
<davyde> llll
<cristian_c> Guest66508, su un pc vecchio?
<cristian_c> integrato?
<energizer> a <krabador>  una soluzione potrebbe essere per esempio riapplicare la pasta termica alla cpu?
<krabador> energizer, guarda, smonta pezzo pezzo il pc, e puliscilo a fondo
<Guest66508> l'ho attaccato con la piattina
<krabador> energizer, cosi' esorcizzi che l'eccessivo accumulo di polvere possa dare problemi in giro, dal raffreddamento, ad altro
<krabador> energizer, poi rimuovi a fondo, senza solventi, la pasta termica alla cpu, e se ce l'hai riapplicala
<guest> se lo prendo dal log va bene. al momento posso montare la partizione
<cristian_c> energizer, hai letto?
<cristian_c> Guest66508, l'hai montato ora?
<Guest66508> si
<Guest66508> prima di accendere il computer
<energizer> a <krabador> la pulizia del pc è stata gia fatta a fondo ma senza soluzioni infatti pensavo potesse essere la scheda grafica
<cristian_c> krabador, guarda che non è una cosa semplice. Io non lo faccio perché sono imbranato
<davyde> Guest66508, ciao marco
<krabador> cristian_c, energizer infatti operare con calma e cognizione di causa
<krabador> energizer, la video ram, quando parte, fa apparire bande colorate
<energizer> a <cristian_c> scusa ma prima il pc si è riavviato e sono rimasto alla richiesta se era un fisso
<cristian_c> guest, attacchi il modem, lo digiti, provi a collegarti e copi l'output
<cristian_c> sbaglio
<cristian_c> guest, provi a collegarti e poi digiti il comando :P
<cristian_c> Guest66508, sicuro di aver collegato bene?
<krabador> energizer, cristian_c ti aveva chiesto se era integrata la gpu
<guest> non si collega, non compare su nm
<cristian_c> energizer, ti chiedo: la scheda video è integrata?
<Guest66508> cristian_c si certo, devo semprelicemente copiare il file di aggiornamento bios, in dos lo vede tranquillamente
<cristian_c> guest, allora, digita comunque il comando e copia su pastebin
<cristian_c> Guest66508, ma è un vecchio pc?
<guest> allora devo riavviare, un attimo
<Guest66508> cristian_c, si uno vecchio, una scheda madre asus mv tvm anno di produzione 2008
<energizer> a <krabador> no graficamente funziona tutto bene, ma a un certo punto la schermata si congela: a volte il mouse non mi lascia selezionare niente e se vado sulla dash anche quella è inerte, e a volte invece il mouse si congela con la schermata e devo riavviare il pc dal case, altre volte invece i 3 led della tastiera iniziano a lampeggiare e dopo alcui secondi il pc si riavvia da solo.
<kayashan-nbk> Potrebbero essere i condensatori sulla scheda madre
<kayashan-nbk> o i condensatori dell'alimentatore
<kayashan-nbk> un hang in genere non  è per forza dovuto a una mala dissipazione
<cristian_c> Guest66508, e che *buntu c'è sopra?
<cristian_c> energizer, quello dei led è un kernel panic
<davyde> cristian_c, gli ho prestato un cd di xubuntu 12.04.1
<Guest66508> cristian_c, xubuntu 12.04.1
<cristian_c> davyde, ah , è tuo amico :D
<cristian_c> Guest66508, temo che sia vecchio il pc
<cristian_c> Guest66508, comunque, fai una cosa: digita lspci -k
<krabador> energizer, quanti anni ha la macchina?
<energizer> la scheda madre è una asus p5vd2 vm-se, la scheda video è [AMD] nee ATI RV370 5B64 [FireGL V3100 (PCIE)] (rev 80)
<davyde> cristian_c, devi dirgli anche del terminale
<energizer> <krabador> non saprei la ho presa usata che aveva windows XPsp3 a cui ho messo windows 7 e che funzionava bene all'inizio
<krabador> energizer, sembra essere intorno al 2006
<cristian_c> davyde, beh, sei suo amico, aiuta :D
<davyde> cristian_c, ce l'ho al telefono
<cristian_c> energizer, ti ho fatto una domanda
<energizer> a <krabador> penso sia possibile
<cristian_c> energizer, comunque il fato che è usata, può essere un indizio :D
<akis24> ciao
<kayashan-nbk> ciao
<energizer> a <cristian_c> non sapre se è integrata, all'inizio collegavo il monitor direttamente all'uscita vga della scheda madre ma ora non funziona più e devo collegarla solo tramite scheda video
<krabador> energizer, perfetto
<krabador> allora la scheda madre è abbastanza costipata
<cristian_c> energizer, è facile. hai degli slot pci occupati?
<cristian_c> krabador, costipata? :P
<krabador> si, sta cedendo
<krabador> è molto possibile che siano andati condensatori
<cristian_c> lol
<Guest66508> cristian_c, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5592433/
<energizer> a <cristian_c>  forse è vero dovrei comprarne un'altra ma per ora devo farmi andare bene questa
<krabador> energizer, se il problema è fisico della scheda, ripararla puo' costarti quanto un'altra
<krabador> energizer, dovresti provare della ram nuova,  per un po'
<krabador> vedere se fa lo stesso,
<krabador> se hai lo stesso problema, un alimentatore nuovo,e ram nuova
<energizer> a <cristian_c> non so cosa siano! forse lo slot dove è connessa la scheda video o si può connettere una scheda per slot usb aggiuntivi?
<krabador> il tutto dopo aver verificato se ci sono consensatori esplosi
<cristian_c> energizer, è visibilissimo
<krabador> nella schesa
<cristian_c> energizer, le schede pci soo delle schede che si connettono in modo semplice alla scheda madre, basta guardare il retro del case
<guest_____> sono quello della chiavetta http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5592441/
<akhilleus> pm a tutti
<cristian_c> Guest66508, sinceramente non vedo il lettore floppy disk
<energizer> a <cristian_c> si ho un slot pci libero
<cristian_c> energizer, e ce ne sono di occupati?
<Guest66508> cristian_c, allora devo riavviare??
<cristian_c> krabador, come si fa a vedere se un condensatore è esploso (nel caso non si sono udite esplosioni o scoppi)?
<cristian_c> guest_____, ora leggo
<energizer> <cristian_c> si uno è occupato da una scheda per porte usb aggiuntive che non uso
<cristian_c> Guest66508, se non l'hai fatto sì
<cristian_c> energizer, quindi due slot?
<krabador> cristian_c, energizer praticamente il condenatore, ha la testa gonfia
<krabador> o leggermente aperta con segni di fuoriuscita di liquido
<cristian_c> krabador, a me sembrano quei cilindri grigio metallizzato e viola
<cristian_c> poi non so
<krabador> cristian_c, si, i cilindretti
<krabador> sono di varie dimensioni e colori
<krabador> in base al produttore
<cristian_c> ah, ecco
<energizer> <cristian_c> si c'è ne sono 2
<TaLaDo> krabador, detto in quel modo pare una cosa tipo autopsia
<krabador> TaLaDo, è una cosa tipo autopsia
<TaLaDo> lol
<cristian_c> energizer, allora, è integratsa
<krabador> energizer, verifica che la testa dei cilindretti nella scheda madre sia integra e piatta
<cristian_c> *integrata
<cristian_c> energizer, vicino al processore
<cristian_c> energizer, una cosa la puoi fare: usare una scehda video pci
<cristian_c> *scheda
<krabador> che non ci siano cose del genere http://ww2.justanswer.com/uploads/AnthonysTV/2011-01-30_011327_bad_caps.jpg
<cristian_c> te la fai prestare
<cristian_c> krabador, ottimo
<energizer> <krabador>  ho appena ispezionato i cilindrretti e a me sembrano tutti a posto
<krabador> energizer, bene, allora, inizia a provare ram nuova e alimentatore nuovo
<cristian_c> krabador, io sarei per un test più soft
<cristian_c> se fosse la scheda video
<krabador> anche se i condensatori hanno anche la caratteristica di iniziare a malfunzionare invisibilmente
<kayashan-nbk> è la scheda madre però visto che volete fare i test fateli
<cristian_c> kayashan-nbk, come fai a essere sicuro?
<cristian_c> kayashan-nbk, tu dici che sono i condensatori?
<kayashan-nbk> si perchè il blocco o freeze è un processo di sistema che non va avanti e non è dovuto di certo
<kayashan-nbk> a un problema di calore
<cristian_c> guest_____, ho letto
<cristian_c> kayashan-nbk, i problemi di calore sono legati alla scheda video?
<cristian_c> kayashan-nbk, a me se sale la temperatura, il pc si blocca sì
<cristian_c> ovviamente a temperature infernali
<guest_____> disabilito apparmor o cosa?
<cristian_c> guest_____, apparmor?
<kayashan-nbk> Ma da quale dato apprendi che sale la temperatura?
<kayashan-nbk> e poi le schede moderne per il calore non bloccano
<kayashan-nbk> si riavviano
<cristian_c> kayashan-nbk, il plugin di lettura tempratura
<cristian_c> l'applet sul pannello
<cristian_c> o comuqnue lm-sensors
<kayashan-nbk> si ma la scheda madre si riavvia
<guest_____> che ne so nella riga 50
<kayashan-nbk> indipendentemente dal
<kayashan-nbk> sistema operativo
<cristian_c> kayashan-nbk, ah, io ho schede vecchie
<cristian_c> :D
<akis24> a cura del supporto assistenza #ubuntu tipico caso di condensatori guasti  http://imagebin.org/254933  -  http://imagebin.org/254934
<kayashan-nbk> la pv5 è una dual core
<kayashan-nbk> credo
<cristian_c> per nuove intendo quelle di 2-3 anni fa al massimo
<kayashan-nbk> quindi è considerata ancora moderna
<kayashan-nbk> una vecchia magare me la potresti classificare
<kayashan-nbk> quelle con il chipset 440bx
<energizer> <kayashan-nbk> si è dual core
<kayashan-nbk> o ancor prima le vecchie schede at
<kayashan-nbk> perfetto
<cristian_c> guest_____, penso di aver capito
<kayashan-nbk> se vedi le schede asus adottano un controllo della temperatura
<kayashan-nbk> q-fan
<kayashan-nbk> che giostra le velocità delle ventole
<kayashan-nbk> in base ai sensori
<kayashan-nbk> e di regola e norma un dual core può arrivare fino ad oltre i 70 gradi
<kayashan-nbk> senza bloccarsi
<kayashan-nbk> potrebbe rallentare
<cristian_c> kayashan-nbk, a me andava a 72
<cristian_c> sul portatile
<kayashan-nbk> ecco si bloccava?
<guest_____> che devo fare
<cristian_c> ma sul fisso vicino ai 60 si blocca
<kayashan-nbk> e allora non è il calore
<cristian_c> kayashan-nbk, sul portatile no, ma salendo ancora è bene chiudere
<cristian_c> guest_____, il punto è che mi sembra il device si colleghi a una porta usb 1.1
<cristian_c> di prima generazione diciamo
<guest_____> infatti è un internet key
<cristian_c> guest_____, mentre immagino che queste chiavette necessitino di porte usb 2.0
<cristian_c> da qui l'errore
<guest_____> sì ma il computer è lo stesso solo che con la 10.10 funziona e le successive no
<cristian_c> guest_____, quindi sarebbe da provare su un altro pc
<cristian_c> più nuovo
<cristian_c> per vedere se il problema persiste
<cristian_c> guest_____, allora, il problema è un'errata gestioen delle porte
<cristian_c> *gestione
<guest_____> quindi?
<cristian_c> guest_____, comunque , puoi controllare con lsusb
<guest_____> Bus 001 Device 006: ID 12d1:1003 Huawei Technologies Co., Ltd. E220 HSDPA Modem / E230/E270/E870 HSDPA/HSUPA Modem
<cristian_c> e le altre?
<guest_____> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5592497/
<energizer> <kayashan-nbk>  difatti alcune volte rallenta e la schermata si scurisce fino a quando riparte
<cristian_c> guest_____, quante porte hai?
<guest_____> 3
<energizer>  avevo pensato fosse la temperatura del processore e dal bios si possono impostare i livelli di temp4eratura che di solito è sui 65.5° e non scende anche se imposto un limite per esempio di 40°
<cristian_c> guest_____, sto guardando
<kayashan-nbk> perchè 65 è la sua temperatura nominale...
<cristian_c> guest_____, ma l'hai postato tutto l'output?
<guest_____> no solo la parte usb
<cristian_c> guest_____, dmesg | tail
<energizer> <kayashan-nbk> ma la cosa strana è che tutto quello che faccio è navigare su internet e guardarmi film in streaming e a seconda di come gli gira al pc posso andare avanti perore o si può impallare anche più volte in un'ora.
<cristian_c> guest_____, ci sono problemi di pin?
<cristian_c> codici
<cristian_c> guest_____, su windows funza attualmente?
<guest_____> è disattivato
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> ok, quindi hai controllato la sim
<guest_____> su vista sì, ma ora ho solo ubuntu
<cristian_c> in un telefono
<kayashan-nbk> allora dovresti provare una scheda madre con un socket 775
<cristian_c> guest_____, io dico attualmente
<energizer> <kayashan-nbk>  per verificare se era la scheda grafica o forse l'attacco drella scheda grafica pensavo di connettere il monitor direttamente alla scheda video ma pultroppo non funziona. sapreset dirmi perchè?
<kayashan-nbk> anche a me lo faceva e ho sostituito solo la scheda madre
<kayashan-nbk> adesso il pc nn s'impalla più
<cristian_c> energizer, scusa, ma la porta vga o è sulla scheda madre o su una scheda video dedicata
<kayashan-nbk> ho portato in assistenza la vecchia e mi hanno detto che erano proprio i condensatori
<cristian_c> quante porte vga hai?
<cristian_c> guest_____, hai aggiunto ppa o fatto altre cose?
<guest_____> dmesg | tail nella 10.10 http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5592524/
<guest_____> sì, virtualbox
<cristian_c> guest_____, scusa, sulla 10.10 non mi interessa più di tanto
<cristian_c> guest_____, se ora stai usando ubuntu in virtualbox, il problema potrebbe essere quello
<guest_____> per fare il confronto, adesso riavvio
<ghigomatto> Buongiono a tutti!
<ghigomatto> ho un rpoblema con le acl su ubuntu server 12.04 lts 64 bit.
<minerva> posso installare google chrome su ubuntu??????
<energizer> <kayashan-nbk> ho appena verificato e la p5vd2-vm se ha il socket 775
<Guest98057> si puo installare google chrome su ubuntu?
<ghigomatto> dovrei settare le acl per un utente affinché lui solo possa scrivere su una determinata path, ma vedoche attualmente se le setto esse mi cambiano di fatto i permessi sulla path in questione, eseguendo un chmod sulla dir in questione.
<akis24> Guest98057:  si
<Guest98057> si puo usare google chrome come browser su ubuntu?
<Guest98057> akis ma da problemi? ho funziona normale
<Guest98057> ?
<ghigomatto> pensavo di poter lasciare le permission identiche e lavorare sulle acl per l'utente in questione, ma non ho capito bene il discorso dell'uso della mask. Qualcuno può aiutarmi, per favore?
<kayashan-nbk> si guest98057
<akis24> Guest98057:  normale
<energizer> <cristian_c> io ne ho 2 una per scheda madre che difatti ha Motore Grafico Integrato compatibile DirectX 9, perlista dettagli vedere la pagina  (http://www.asus.it/Motherboards/Intel_Socket_775/P5VD2VM_SE/#specifications)
<Guest98057> mi dai il comando da terminale per installarlo perfavore
<akis24> vai sul software center lo trovi li
<akis24> oppure se vuoi sudo apt-get install chromium-browser
<Guest98057> akis mi esce chromium??? e la stessa cosa?
<ghigomatto> dovrei settare le acl per un utente affinché lui solo possa scrivere su una determinata path, ma vedo che  se le setto esse mi cambiano di fatto i permessi sulla path in questione, eseguendo un chmod
<akis24> no se vuoi chrome asp
<guest_____> da un errore http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5592546/
<Guest98057> ok grazie
<Guest98057> voglio installare chrome xkè su windows era più reattivo di mozilla, non so però su ubuntu se va cosi...
<akis24> https://www.google.com/intl/it/chrome/browser/?installdataindex=nosearch&hl=it&brand=CHMA&utm_campaign=it&utm_source=it-ha-emea-it-bk&utm_medium=ha
<akis24> scaricalo da link sopra
<Guest98057> ok grazie ma 32 o 64 bit?
<akis24> ovviamente in formato .deb per ubuntu
<akis24> tu che sistema hai 32 ?
<Guest98057> si
<guest_____> sono sempre quello della chiavetta
<akis24> allora 32
<akis24> Guest98057:  e poi lo installi con gdebi
<Guest98057> ma lo devo aprire direttamente o prima lo devo salvare?
<akis24> prima salvalo
<energizer> <cristian_c> perchè avendo 2 porte vga una su scheda video e l'altra su scheda madre mi funziona solo la prima?
<akis24> energizer: cristian_c è uscito
<davide_> exit
<davide_> ciao
<guest_____> cristian!?...
<Simone_> ciao a tutti, uso ubuntu 13.04 64bit con una scheda wifi broadcom e il wifi non funziona
<tesa> buongiorno, ho combinato un casino: usando il comando pp da terminale ho riavviato il sistema e ora non si avvia più!!! mi legge il file come swap e il grub non si avvia come posso intervenire?
<akis24> Simone_: forse faresti meglio ad aspettare ancora qualche giorno credo..
<ghigomatto> dovrei settare le acl per un utente affinché lui solo possa scrivere su una determinata path, ma vedo che  se le setto esse mi cambiano di fatto i permessi sulla path in questione, eseguendo un chmod
<Simone_> akis24, per cosa?? per ubuntu 13.04
<akis24> si
<Simone_> akis24, eh ma ormai ho aggiornato
<Simone_> non mi potete dare una mano a far funzionare sta benedetta scheda???
<enzotib> tesa, che cavolo è pp?
<enzotib> !broadcom | Simone_
<ubot-it> Simone_: Dispositivo senza filo Broadcom http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Broadcom
<ghigomatto> Simone, prova ad usare wicd installa l'applicazione e vedi se riesci a configurare da li la connessione wifi
<tesa> <enzotib> dovrebbe essere un  comando per copiare
<enzotib> tesa, forse intendi dd?
<enzotib> ghigomatto, perché acl e non i permessi classici?
<enzotib> ghigomatto, se la scheda non va è un problema di firmware, c'entra poco wicd
<ghigomatto> ciao enzotib ! grazie della risposta. si tratta di hardening di un web server sulla path dei siti esposti. un utente redattore interno deve porsi connettere con il suo user ssh e fare attività manutentive sulle path coinvolte.
<enzotib> ghigomatto, ok, ma perché pensi che ti servano le acl e non bastano i permessi classici?
<ghigomatto> enzotib: no, gli user e i gruppi di appartenenza degli oggetti su fs sono creati da uno script che sfrutta /dev/urandom
<tesa> <enzotib> si dd hai ragione scusa ma non sono pratico, volevo copiare la partizione su altro drive ma si è impallato (o forse così ho pensato) non avendo risposta allora ho riavviato e da li il problema
<enzotib> tesa, ora sei su quel pc?
<Simone_> enzotib, ho già consultato quella guida
<Simone_> ma non riesco ugualmente a connettermi con il wifi
<tesa> <enzotib> no ma è installato su usb che ho con me
<enzotib> tesa, se ho capito bene hai una pendrive con ubuntu live, avvia quel pc con la live e collegati qui, che vediamo
<minerva> ho scaricato i file di chrome come li installo con gdebi???
<Guest16192> akis ci sei ancora?
<tesa> <enzotib> no non è live è installato su pendrive e non si avvia più. Mi chiedi di avviare la live e poi riconnettermi alla chat?
<enzotib> Guest16192, chromium-browser è già nei repo ufficiali, perché andare a prendere chrome?
<enzotib> tesa, sì, serve una live
<tesa> adesso sto aggiornando poi lo farò, e a proposito è normale che durante l'aggiornamento il led del blocca numeri lampeggi e si disattivi a piacimento?
<enzotib> non credo
<Alex95> qualcuno sa dove sto sbagliando??
<Alex95> ciao ragazzi sono nuovo di qui, e non so bene come funziona , comunque, ho provato a installare ubuntu 12.04 lts sul mio computer, soltanto che dopo l'installazione mi chiede di avviare il comptuer ma mi da un errore : HARD DISK ERROR .... qualcuno sa dove sto sbagliando??
<Simone_> qualcuno può darmi una mano??
<Simone_> ho ubuntu 13.04 64bit e la mia scheda wifi continua a non funzionare pur seguendo le guide sul wiki
<URUS> che scheda hai ?
<Simone_> URUS, broadcom
<URUS> http://community.linuxmint.com/tutorial/view/218
<Simone_> URUS, è per linux mint
<Simone_> va bene anche per ubuntu?
<akis24> Simone_: comunque dovresti dare dei dettagli maggiori
<akis24> Simone_: portatile ?
<Simone_> akis24, hp eitebook 8440p
<Simone_> *elitebook
<akis24> sai che versione hai come scheda broadcom ?
<Simone_> akis24, BCM4312 802.11b/g
<akis24> Simone_: dai da terminale lspci e postalo su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add
<Simone_> akis24, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5592794/
<akis24> Simone_:  ok aspetta e vediamo in giro .. hai installato driver se si quale versione e da dove ?
<Simone_> akis24, ho lasciato tutto com'era
<akis24> Simone_: ok vediamo..
<Simone_> akis24, è installato il driver da sorgenti software, solo quello
<akis24> Simone_:  puoi disinstallarlo ?
<Simone_> akis24, certo
<akis24> Simone_: se puoi visto che non sembra utile al momento disinstallalo
<Simone_> akis24, ok disinstallato
<Simone_> akis24, ora??
<akis24> si ora
<Simone_> akis24, l'ho disinstallato...adesso?
<akis24> aspetta ..
<Simone_> akis24, ok
<akis24> Simone_: da terminale sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-installer
<Simone_> akis24, firmware-b43-installer è già alla versione più recente.
<akis24> ok
<akis24> Simone_: lspci -vvnn | grep 14e4
<Simone_> akis24, 44:00.0 Network controller [0280]: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g LP-PHY [14e4:4315] (rev 01)
<akis24> ok
<a7x> queste broadcom dovrebbero vietarle
<a7x> tre quarti delle schede che passa di qui è broadcom.
<Simone_> a7x, già :/
<AdMe> Salve a tutti
<AdMe> ho un problema con 12.10, qualcuno può darmi una mano?
<akis24> Simone_: cerca su synaptic questo e installalo bcmwl-kernel-source package
<akis24> AdMe: esponi il problema se qualcuno sa' ti risponde
<AdMe> in pratica
<AdMe> avevo installato kubuntu
<AdMe> dopodiché sono passato a ubuntu (con la Unity) e ho disinstallato i pacchetti di KDE
<AdMe> e ho iniziato a usare ubuntu normale
<AdMe> il sistema però
<AdMe> crasha in continuazinoe
<AdMe> *continuazione
<AdMe> ho messo la unity come schermata predefinita per il log
<AdMe> compare un call trace che dice qualcosa del tipo "kthread freezable should stop"
<AdMe> e poi dei codici di errore
<akis24> AdMe: forse era meglio installare ubuntu se volevi unity ecc con la rimozione di kde hai tolto qualcosa che serviva..
<AdMe> e lo so
<AdMe> ma ormai il danno è fatto, il senno di poi serve a poco ù
<akis24> AdMe: non saprei aiutarti aspetta se qualcuno puo' aiutarti
<AdMe> okay, grazie comunque
<akis24> AdMe:  figurati
<Simone_> akis24, niente
<Simone_> non va ancora
<akis24> Simone_:  dall'icona network manager non rilevi reti wireless ?
<Simone_> akis24, no ed anche la lucina del wi-fi rimane rossa anzichè diventare azzurra
<akis24> Simone_:  lspci -nn | grep -i net
<akis24> usa pastebin ..
<Simone_> akis24, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5592904/
<akis24> Simone_:  rfkill list
<Simone_> akis24, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5592910/
<akis24> Simone_: hai per caso interruttore sul wifi è attivo ?
<Simone_> akis24, la lucina è rossa anche se schiaccio il bottone
<Simone_> akis24, quando il wifi funziona è azzurra
<akis24> Simone_:  capito
<akis24> Simone_: dpkg -l | grep bcmwl-kernel-source; dpkg -l | grep broadcom-sta-common; dpkg -l | grep broadcom-sta-source
<Simone_> akis24, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5592920/
<akis24> dpkg -l | grep b43-fwcutter; dpkg -l | grep firmware-b43-installer; dpkg -l | grep firmware-b43-lpphy-installer
<Simone_> akis24, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5592922/
<akis24> sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter firmware-b43-installer
<Simone_> akis24, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5592929/
<akis24> sudo modprobe b43
<Simone_> akis24, non mi restituisce output
<akis24> ok
<akis24> sudo lshw -C network
<Simone_> akis24, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5592936/
<akis24> Simone_: dpkg -l | grep bcmwl-kernel-source
<Simone_> akis24, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5592943/
<akis24> Simone_:  rimuoviamo e poi riavvia pc sudo apt-get purge bcmwl-kernel-source broadcom-sta-common broadcom-sta-source
<akis24> Simone_: se dopo chiede aggiornamenti eseguili
<Simone_> akis24, ok
<Simone_> akis24, niente non va ancora
<akis24> Simone_: azz
<Simone_> akis24, già...
<akis24> Simone_:  per caso hai aggiornato kernel ?
<Simone_> akis24, simone@SIMONE:~$ uname -a
<Simone_> Linux SIMONE 3.5.0-17-generic #28-Ubuntu SMP Tue Oct 9 19:31:23 UTC 2012 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<akis24> Simone_:  al momento non ho idea ..  devo ricapitolare
<Simone_> akis24, ok intanto provo ad installare l'optimus kernel che è risaputo essere più funzionante e reattivo
<akis24> ok
<cri> ciao
<lusuhard> ciao a tutti ho un problema di conflitto tra libreoffice e openoffice
<lusuhard> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<lusuhard> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5593160/
<lusuhard> installando openoffice sul sistema, dopo aver accuratamente disinstallato libreoffice, mi da questo errore di conflitto
<lusuhard> niente, problema risolto... il pacchetto libreoffice-common non si era disinstallato correttamente e ho dovuto rimuoverlo a mano
<lusuhard> ciao
<it-39> buonasera
<yaya> perchè tutte le volte che faccio gli aggiornamenti su ubuntu, mi saltano i driver video all' accensione??! Sono costretto a reinstallarlo da capo sempre! sarà la 4 volta!
<cri> che drive installi
<yaya> niente!
<yaya> nessuno
<yaya> io ho ubuntu
<cri> ho capito
<yaya> e ogni volta che faccio gli aggiornamenti
<cri> ma non installi quelli proposti?
<cri> su gestione hardware
<yaya> non riesco più a farlo partire
<yaya> perchè dovrei? appena messo ubuntu funziona benissimo!
<yaya> quando faccio gli aggiornamenti non parte più
<cri> -.-
<cri> cambia il kernel -.-
<yaya> eh?
<yaya> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<gab_> ciao a todos....riesco a scaricare un dato da un sito ma con wget non va..qualcuno ha idea del problema?
<krabador> yaya, se installi i proprietari, scaricati dal sito ufficiale del produttore, ogni volta che aggiorni il kernel , devi reinstallarli
<it-39> una domanda ma unity si puo' nascondere  per non averlo sempre in primo piano?
<it-39> la barra dei lanciatori intendo...
<krabador> it-39, si
<it-39> e come?
<krabador> impostazioni di sistema ----- aspetto ------- scomparsa automatica del launcher
<it-39> ha ok grazie Krabador
<krabador> prego
<it-39> haaaaaa finalmente c'e l'avevo sullo stomaco :)
<kayashan-nbk> buonasera
<frezli> ciao raga .... io ho il problema che ogni volta riaccendo ubuntu 12.04 64bit il livello del volume si posiziona sul massimo , come posso fare perchè resti ad un livello più basso sempre ..... grazie
<frezli> questo mi succede da quando uso uno schermo con entrata hdmi che porta anche l'audio
<URUS> se le impostazioni audio
<URUS> affetti sonori
<URUS> predifinito
<Marius_> Salve
<tesa_> ciao, ho un problema provando a copiare la partizione di sistema di ubuntu 12.10 con il comando dd da terminale mi si e bloccato il pc (o cosi pensavo) e allora  ho riavviato il sistema dal tasto di avvio ma al riavvio non parte piu il grub e la partizione risulta formattata in swap. Potete aiutarmi:"[]\!@#$%^&*()__+
<Kallistos> salve a tutti
<Kallistos> ho bisogno di un aiuto con un dilemma che mi sta distruggendo la salute
<Kallistos> ho un pc che dopo un analisi risulta avere un settore dell hd danneggiato
<Kallistos> è possibile usarlo oppure si deve buttare?
<Kallistos> enzotib: ci sei?
<Kallistos> http://snag.gy/jh7x5.jpg
<Kallistos> ragazzi c'è nessuno??
<tesa_> ciao, ho un problema provando a copiare la partizione di sistema di ubuntu 12.10 con il comando dd da terminale mi si e bloccato il pc (o cosi pensavo) e allora  ho riavviato il sistema dal tasto di avvio ma al riavvio non parte piu il grub e la partizione risulta formattata in swap!!! Potete aiutarmi?
<kayashan-nbk> Sera
<URUS> kayashan-nbk: sera
<kayashan-nbk> che si dice tutto tranquillo ?
<URUS> kayashan-nbk: non ce anima viva
<kayashan-nbk> Sono sempre stato curioso di cosa fa la gente sul pc.
<jester-> !chat | kayashan-nbk
<ubot-it> kayashan-nbk: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
#ubuntu-it 2013-04-23
<glpiana> ola
<akis24> giorno
<stevr1it> ciao qualcuno ci capisce di avdemux?
<cristian_c> salve
<cristian_c> è da qualche tempo che se digito: pavucontrol nel terminale, appare una finestra che contiene il seguente messaggio:
<cristian_c> Connection to PulseAudio failed. Automatic retry in 5s                                   In this case is likely because PULSE_SERVER in the Environment/X11 Root Window Properties or default-server in client.conf is misconfigured.                              This situation can also arrise when PulseAudio crashed and left stale details in the X11 Root Window.                             If this is the case, then P
<cristian_c> Come posso risolvere? Qualche idea?
<enzotib> cristian_c, e tu non digitarlo :)
<cristian_c> enzotib, come posso far ein mod che non appaio quando lo apro?
<cristian_c> *fare in modo
<cristian_c> *appaia
<enzotib> cristian_c, find ~ \( \! -user $USER -o \! -group $USER \) -ls
<cristian_c> enzotib, è bello lungo, a cosa serve? Cosa devo cercare^
<cristian_c> *?
<enzotib> cristian_c, in realtà dovrebbe essere vuoto, perché sotto la tua home ci deve essere solo roba tua
<cristian_c> enzotib, c'è diversa roba riguardo hsfmodem
<cristian_c> anzi direi solo quella
<cristian_c> conexant
<cristian_c> che mi pare c'entri anche con l'audio
<enzotib> cristian_c, se è di sistema non deve essere lì, se è lì deve appartenere a te
<enzotib> cristian_c, sudo chown -R $USER:$USER ~
<cristian_c> enzotib, in effetti quando eseguo lo shutdown appare tra i moduli caricati
<cristian_c> controlo in lsmod
<cristian_c> *controllo
<cristian_c> enzotib, in ogni caso, sembra che ti ci abbia preso, perché esce tutta roba root:root
<cristian_c> dal primo comando
<cristian_c> provo con il secondo
<enzotib> cristian_c, potrebbe non avere niente a che vedere con pavucontrol, ma ho trovato un post in cui aveva risolto così
<cristian_c> enzotib, infatti è roa che sta in /home/cristian/conexant_modem/
<cristian_c> *roba
<cristian_c> enzotib, chown: impossibile accedere a "/home/cristian/.gvfs": Permesso negato
<cristian_c> lol
<enzotib> cristian_c, quello è ok
<enzotib> root non ha il permesso
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> enzotib, ridigiro il primo
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> *ridigito
<enzotib> cristian_c, sì
<cristian_c> enzotib, ora ritorna il prompt e basta
<cristian_c> enzotib, devo eseguire il logout?
<enzotib> cristian_c, prova pavucontrol
<cristian_c> ernzotibfunza
<cristian_c> enzotib, hai i poteri taumaturgici
<enzotib> ok
<enzotib> :)
<TaLaDo> enzotibdruido
<cristian_c> enzotib, fra poco sarai portato a benedire le nuove case al posto del parroco
<enzotib> lol
<Serpico> ciao
<BlaCkAnGeL> ciao
<akhilleus> ciao a tutti mi aiutate a installare la stampante??? ho letto una guida ma non riesco
<akhilleus> xkè nel menu a tendina non appare un'opzione =
<glpiana> akhilleus, che stampante?
<akhilleus> ml1670 samsung
<glpiana> akhilleus, che guida stai seguendo?
<akhilleus> http://www.osside.net/?p=11307
<akhilleus> é l'ultima agiornaya
<glpiana> e quale menu manca di una voce?
<akhilleus> clp-310
<akhilleus> parte da clp 350
<glpiana> akhilleus, strano, perchè tra i driver io la vedo. magari hai provato altre vie per installarla in precedenza?
<akhilleus> no no
<akhilleus> riavvio magari va
<akhilleus> buon pm a tutti
<minella87> ciao+
<minella87> ciao
<akhilleus> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/raring/+package/gecko-mediaplayer           mi serve questa
<akhilleus> non so come fare
<akhilleus> http://imagebin.org/255045
<akhilleus> come risolvo?
<OverMe> raring? non è ancora uscita
<akhilleus> http://imagebin.org/255046
<akhilleus> come risolvo?
<akhilleus> é assurdo
<akhilleus> enzotib mi aiuti per favore????    http://imagebin.org/255046
<enzotib> akhilleus, è chromium?
<akhilleus> si
<akhilleus> nell'altro pc va
<enzotib> akhilleus, la stessa pagina va su firefox?
<akhilleus> e non capisco
<akhilleus> ti spiego
<akhilleus> vlc mi funzionava da youtube stesso
<akhilleus> adesso non va ma nell'altro pc si
<akhilleus> sempre chromium
<akhilleus> e non capisco sto impazzendo
<akhilleus> può essere xkè l'altro è amd?
<enzotib> akhilleus, ti ho fatto una domanda precisa
<akhilleus> non ho firefox
<akhilleus> e non credo di metterlo
<enzotib> e allora non so aiutarti, perché se il problema è generale è una cosa, se è un problema solo di chromium è un'altra
<enzotib> dato anche che io non uso chromium
<cristian> ciao
<cristian> ragazzi un problemino ho cellegato il pc alla tv  mediante hdmi
<cristian> ma nel gestore audio non mi fa selezionare la periferica hdmi risulta grigia
<DDM> salve!
<yaya_> ragazzi quale è il comando per installare i driver nvidia dai reposity?
<DDM> io ho l' audio che va male
<yaya_> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<cristian> yaya ma nel gestore audio non mi fa selezionare la periferica hdmi risulta grigia
<cristian> ops
<yaya_> e io che ne so
<cristian> yaya http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/Nvidia
<yaya_> non hai capito
<yaya_> ora sto usando ubuntu
<yaya_> ma appena faccio gli aggiornamente i driver video saltano
<yaya_> ieri mi era stato dato un comando con aptget
<DDM> qualcuno mi può aiutare?
<yaya_> ddm
<yaya_> qua la è un impresa che ci sia qualcuno
<DDM> e quindi? come posso fare?
<yaya_> collegarti in una latro momento della gionata
<yaya_> nella speranza che ci sia qualcuno disponibilie
<lulu> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<raffaele111> ciao
<raffaele111> un aiuto per non  vedente
<raffaele111> ho creato una chiavetta avviabile con " universal usb . . . ma non funziona
<raffaele111> vorrei avviare una distribuzione live
<raffaele111> ho scaricato ubuntu 12.4
<raffaele111> non c'è nessuno ?
<a7x> pare di no
<a7x> sei su windows e vuoi creare una usb di linux, questo mi sembra di capire
<a7x> raffaele111, io usere questo software: http://sourceforge.net/projects/win32diskimager/files/latest/download
<a7x> se non funziona cambierei pennetta
<akis24> ciao
<raffaele111> ho creato pendriver correttamente , il boot bios è impostato su usb , spegnendo e riavviando il pendriver non parte
<raffaele111> ora ho scaricato e creato ubuntu 12.10
<raffaele111> il software che ho usato per creare pendriver :" universal usb installer" , seleziona la versione ubuntu desiderata e . . .
<raffaele111> okokok vorrà dire che cambio pennetta
<raffaele111> ciao a tutti
<Ab3L> ciao. ho un software per cui vorrei che funzionasse una sola istanza. invece che dare giusto il nome dell'applicazione in shell, è possibile anticiparlo da qualche altro comando affinché si avvii solo un'istanza e non diverse?
<liandri> dove posso trovare un' ipa della versione per ios 3 di ubuntu one?
<enzotib> !chat | liandri
<ubot-it> liandri: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<liandri> ok non lo sapevo grazie :D
<enzotib> !info run-one
<enzotib> Ab3L, il bot non risponde, guarda il pacchetto run-one
<Ab3L> grazie enzotib
<enzotib> !info run-one
<Raoul_> Salve
<Raoul_> Il problema è che mi è comparsa la faccina scontenta (quella del crash) al posto del logo e se ci vado sopra col cursore mi compare, come mi era già successo prima, la scritta "Whoops! The applet crashed. Click to restart it" ma al contrario delle altre volte cliccandoci sopra non ottengo risultati, il problema non si risolove. Come posso fare? e cliccando col destro mi da solo tre scelte: dock preference, esci e about awn. In pi
<Raoul_> con zorin
<Raoul_> in più in basso non ho più la regolamentazione del volume
<Raoul_> oltre al fatto che molte icone sono cambiate e altre sono scomparse proprio
<enzotib> tutto questo da un giorno all'altro? senza fare niente?
<Raoul_> ho soltanto toccato il pannello utente
<Raoul_> sbloccando l'accesso
<Raoul_> ma niente di più
<Raoul_> comunque Enzo ti ringrazio per l'interesse. Hai idea di come risolvere?
<enzotib> Raoul_, mi pare di capire che stai parlando di awn
<Raoul_> già
<Raoul_> ci clicco su e zero, niente. Rimane crashato.
<Raoul_> fino a ieri si risolveva subito
<Raoul_> Non capisco l'inglese ragazzi :)
<enzotib> Raoul_, non conosco awn
<Raoul_> Non avevao avuto nessun problema, proprio nessuno, se non quello di apprendere pian piano il funzionamento (comunque non ci vuole molto)
<Raoul_> cavolo
<Raoul_> se riavvio il pc e metto in modalità di ripristino?
<Raoul_> conosci il percorso per farlo?
<enzotib> che c'entra il ripristino con l'ambiente grafico?
<Raoul__> Cìè qualcuno che conosce awn? salve a tutti
<Raoul__> vorrei sapere come risolvere il crash di awn, è un dilemma insormontabiloe per me
<superr1> sera
<Raoul__> sera superr1
<Raoul__> superr1 conosci zorin?
<superr1> Raoul__: provato a lanciarlo da terminale
<Raoul__> e come ci arrivo al terminale se non mi da opzioni?
<Raoul__> Il problema è che mi è comparsa la faccina scontenta (quella del crash) al posto del logo e se ci vado sopra col cursore mi compare, come mi era già successo prima, la scritta "Whoops! The applet crashed. Click to restart it" ma al contrario delle altre volte cliccandoci sopra non ottengo risultati, il problema non si risolove. Come posso fare? e cliccando col destro mi da solo tre scelte: dock preference, esci e about awn
<Raoul__> quindi non so come arrivare al terminale
<enzotib> Raoul__, sto zorin cos'è?
<superr1> che sistama usi
<Raoul__> Zorin OS 6.2, è ubuntu ma è facilitato per chi proviene da windows
<enzotib> Raoul__, non c'è supporto qui per derivate non ufficiali
<enzotib> !chat | Raoul__
<ubot-it> Raoul__: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<superr1> CTRL+ALT+t
<Raoul__> è ufficiale
<enzotib> Raoul__, non è ufficiale
<enzotib> !buntu | Raoul__
<ubot-it> Raoul__: Non tutto ciò che finisce per *buntu è ufficiale, non diamo supporto a derivate Ubuntu non ufficiali o non riconosciute. Supporto solo per http://www.ubuntu-it.org/progetti-derivati.shtml
<Raoul__> super sono sul terminale, dimmi solo che devo fare e tolgo il disturbo.ò Lo chiedo soltanto perchè siete gli unici ad avermi dato risposta, gli unici. Nemmeno in altre lingue trovo nulla.
<Raoul__> per favore
<enzotib> !chat | Raoul__
<ubot-it> Raoul__: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<enzotib> Raoul__, sono un op, segui le indicazioni
<Raoul__> che devo fare Enzo per seguirle?
<Raoul__> dove devo mettere quella stringa?
<enzotib> Raoul__, se vuoi parlare di una derivata non supportata, vai nel canale che ti ho indicato, non ne parli qui, ok?
<Raoul__> certo, sicuro, voglio solo sapere come arrivarci
<Raoul__> capito
<Raoul__> ci clicco su
<Raoul__> che scemo che sono a volte
<Raoul__> grazie di tutto, siete gentili
<superr1> Cayman/antilles HDMI Audio Radeon hd 6900 seroes stereo Digitale hdmi disabilitato in gestore periferiche audio
<superr1> e non sento nulla sulla tv
<neramarea> 'sera. sto provando xfce4 in virtualbox... c'è modo di posizionare il pannello a scomparsa a destra? nelle impostazioni trovo solo basso e sinistra...
<neramarea> come non detto. continuo a dimenticare di sbloccare i pannelli... amen
<neramarea> qualcuno ha dimestichezza con devilspie? non riesco ad avviare un applicazione nel secondo spazio di lavoro.
<akhilleus> buon pm a tutti
<Alpha> salve a tutti c'è qualcuno che potrebbe aiutarmi?
<vinci98> !chiedi | alpha
<ubot-it> alpha: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Guest60187> scusate non sapevo che funzionasse così agevolmente grazie mille :) va bene volevo chiedere questo, ho windows 7, ho scaricato ubunti 12.10, voglio installarlo a fianco a windows ma non ho il cd per farlo, posso farlo con l'hard disk esterno? se si come?
<cristian_c> Guest60187, puoi creare un installer usb
<Guest60187> mi sapete dire come si fa?
<cristian_c> l'importante è che rendi la live bootabile
<cristian_c> !unetbootin | Guest60187
<ubot-it> Guest60187: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Unetbootin
<cristian_c> Guest60187, quindi sul tuo hd esterno avrai una live
<cristian_c> non l'installazione
<Guest60187> cosa sarebbe un live?
<vinci98> Guest60187,  tutto il contenuto dell'HDD verrà cancellato...
<Guest60187> hem ci sarebbe un modo per non cancellare tutto il contenuto?
<vinci98> mangio
 * vinci98 is away: torno tra poco
<Guest60187> vorrei installare ubuntu su windows 7 da usb senza cancellare i dati della usb come faccio?
<jester-> Guest60187: ???
<Guest60187> vorrei installare ubuntu, affianco a windows 7, ma non voglio fare una live perché ho solo questo hard disk con tutte le cose importanti sopra
<Guest60187> c'è un modo per installare ubuntu senza eliminare i dati dall'hard disk esterno?
<jester-> Guest60187: a fianco di winz si intende su hd interno
<Guest60187> voglio installarlo dentro al pc, creando due partizioni, ma voglio farlo da una periferica esterna visto che non ho il cd
<Guest60187> hai capito esattamente ciò che voglio fare, ho sbagliato io a leggere scusa
<jester-> Guest60187: scegliendo installa accanto, previa dfremmentazione di winz. se hai spazio nella partizione winz riduce automaticamente winz  e installa ubuntu
<jester-> Guest60187: devi farti per forza una live usb
<jester-> !usb | Guest60187
<ubot-it> Guest60187: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<Guest60187> non esiste alcun modo per fare una live senza cancellare i dati dell'hdd?
<Guest60187> l'ho gia scaricato unetbootin
<jester-> Guest60187: il tool di winz è meglio
<jester-> !usbwin
<ubot-it> Scarica PenDriveLinux (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO | Attenzione: il programma è in inglese
<Guest60187> infatti anche questo era un problemino, non so come creare quest'immagine iso...
<Guest60187> l'inglese non dovrebbe essere un problema
<Guest60187> grazie
<Guest60187> vedo cosa posso fare
<Guest60187> ultima domanda, quindi non mi si cancelleranno i dati dall'hdd?
<it-39> buonasera
<jester-> Guest60187: quanto spazio libero hai in winz
<Guest60187> vedo subito
<Guest60187> 53 giga su 111
<Guest60187> p.s. posso cancellare anche tutto da winz basta che cortesemente mi dite come si fa
<jester-> Guest60187: scegliendo installa accanto ti chiederà di quanto ridurre winz piu di un 30 giga non è possibile e non è sto granche
<jester-> Guest60187: copia dei dati sono caldamente consigliata e va deframmentato winz
<Guest60187> io potrei anche cancellare tutto da winz, ho tutto sull hdd esterno che è di 500 giga
<jester-> Guest60187: una sola partizione?
<Guest60187> solo che non lo so fare...
<jester-> Guest60187: su esterno usb va lento
<Guest60187> si ora ho una sola partizione, un'amico mio per sbaglio me la cancello
<jester-> almeno un 50% meno
<Guest60187> ub lo voglio su pc insieme a winz
<Guest60187> l'hdd è una cosa a parte dove ci conservo i dati
<jester-> Guest60187: lasciando un po di pargine a winz ti escono un 30 gb
<jester-> daltra parte l'had è piccolo
<jester-> hd*
<Guest60187> beh penso che bastino d'altronde mi serve solo per riuscire a far girare ub sul pc
<jester-> urban terror?
<Guest60187> quello del pc si è piccolo
<Guest60187> no ubuntu...
<jester-> aah
<Guest60187> però è un bel gioco aahhah
<jester-> Guest60187: il sistema prendi sui 5 giga
<Guest60187> non è un problema anche piu della metà si può prendere per me
<jester-> vedi te
<Guest60187> il problema è che non lo so partizionare
<Guest60187> o meglio non lo so piu fare
<Guest60187> anni fa ci stavo piu dentro con l'informatica
<jester-> Guest60187: installa accanto si arrangia l'installer
<Guest60187> fa da solo?
<jester-> ti chiede di quanto ridurre winz e fa da solo
<jester-> ma deframmenta prima
<Guest60187> capisco
<Guest60187> operazione in corso
<Guest60187> quindi partendo da capo
<jester-> !installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<jester-> !usbwi
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'usbwi'
<jester-> !usbwin
<ubot-it> Scarica PenDriveLinux (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO | Attenzione: il programma è in inglese
<Guest60187> per mettere ubuntu sull'hdd esterno senza cancellare i dati devo usare unversal usb istaller giusto?
<jester-> Guest60187: devi sempre deframmentare, ridurre la partizione a mano e poi installare in manuale
<Guest60187> la deframmentazione la sta face, ubuntu si sta scaricando manca ancora un quarto d'ora
<Guest60187> appena finisce di scaricare ubuntu faccio partire il programma
<Guest60187> come la riduco la partizione a mano?
<jester-> leggi la gida
<Guest60187> mi dai il link? grazie
<jester-> !installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<Guest60187> ah durante l'installazione lo fa, l'ho capito adesso
<Guest60187> il link fornito da ubot è troppo complicato non ci capisco niente ç_ç
<Franco_utente> sera a tutti
<Franco_utente> ho un problema serio con Nautilus e Gnome fallback, uso ubuntu 12.04.2 precise e mi crashia con una certa regolarita', chi se ne intende dei file manager ?
<jester-> !gnomerest | Franco_utente
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'gnomerest'
<jester-> !gnomereset | Franco_utente
<ubot-it> Franco_utente: Per resettare gnome alle sue impostazioni di default rinominare le cartelle nascoste nella propria home  .gnome2 .config .gconf .gconfd .gnome2_private  con un nome a piacere, ad esempio .gnome2.bk e riavviare la sessione
<WebbyIT> Ciao a tutti :) Qualcuno conosce un buon client per potersi connettere ai servizi di messaggistica (GTalk, FB, IRC) che lavori sulla porta 80?
<Franco_utente> me lo spieghi con parole tue jester- ?
<Franco_utente> a me piace solo gnome fallback
<jester-> Franco_utente: segui le indicazioni di ubot-it
<jester-> no mi pare complicato. te le devi riscrivere tal quale?
<Franco_utente> e tornerei a Unity facendo cosi'?
<jester-> ma va
<Franco_utente> me lo puoi spiegare ?
<jester-> Franco_utente: gnome classico torna a default e usa quello no effetti
<Franco_utente> ah ok
<jester-> Franco_utente: aah cancella anche .compiz1
<Franco_utente> cancellare tutta la dir  compiz1 ??
<Franco_utente> ho dimenticato di dire che apport manda un rapporto automatico ogni volta che crashia Nautilus
<Franco_utente> e' importante farlo ??
<jester-> Franco_utente: di sicuro è utile
<Franco_utente> quindi posso dire che sono dei BUG di nautilus ??
<Franco_utente> o ho sbagliato io?
<jester-> Franco_utente: .compiz col punto davanti sono nscoste devi devi pigiare control+h per vederel
<Franco_utente> si ok questo lo sapevo
<jester-> Franco_utente: avrai messo qualcosa di nocivo
<Franco_utente> cancellarla tuttta ?
<jester-> Franco_utente: prova a segarne solo metà
<Franco_utente> mi crashia e nasconde le icone sul desktop
<Franco_utente> meta' come dici ?
<Franco_utente> !gnome
<ubot-it> gnome is Desktop Environment predefinito di Ubuntu. ( http://www.gnome.org/ ) - Guida: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/Gnome
<Guest60187> jester ubuntu ha finito gia di scaricare mi pare che sia gia in iso se non sbaglio
<Guest60187> comunque se apro universal usb me lo mette da solo sul hdd, ma mi cancella i dati?
<Franco_utente> scusate ma e' gia' stata rilasciata la ver. di ubuntu 13.04 ??
<Guest60187> no...
<Franco_utente> allora e' la ver. beta ?
<WebbyIT> Franco_utente: la Release Candidate, Ubuntu 13.04 sarà rilasciato giovedì!
<Franco_utente> ahh ok
<Franco_utente> grazie WebbyIT
<WebbyIT> Franco_utente: a proposito, facciamo un grande party, se hai voglia di partecipare ;) http://www.ubuntu-it.org/news/2013/04/20/ubuntu-1304-release-party
<Franco_utente> bho? nn saprei che si vince ?
<WebbyIT> Franco_utente: è una festa, non si vince niente O.o
<Franco_utente> ahh festa dici...
<Franco_utente> nono ce poco da festeggiare oramai
<WebbyIT> Franco_utente: beh, l'uscita di Ubuntu è sempre una festa :D In ogni caso questo è un canale di supporto, non stiamo a chiacchierare tra di noi ;)
<Franco_utente> ok
<Franco_utente> avevo chiesto un aiutin su Nautilus e i file manager
<Guest60187> se uso universal usb installer per passare ubuntu sul hdd si cancellano i dati del hdd?
<Guest60187> (esterno)
<Franco_utente> quindi nessuno puo' aiutare ?
<WebbyIT> Franco_utente: se non trovi nessuno che ti risponda qua puoi chiedere sul forum -> forum.ubuntu-it.org
<Franco_utente> esisite un file manager simile a nautilus ?
<Franco_utente> con l'albero a sinistra
<giordano> salve ubuntu non mi riconosce i dvd
<Guest60187> che uso universal usb installer per passare ubuntu sul hdd esterno mi si cancelleranno i dati del hdd?
<Guest60187> se uso universal usb installer per passare ubuntu sul hdd esterno mi si cancelleranno i dati del hdd?
<Franco_utente> guest mi spieghi cosa e' universal usb ?
<Franco_utente> se posso aiutare..
<Guest60187> è il programma per passare l'iso di ubuntu su una periferica esterna, ed io non so se mi cancella i dati della periferica esterna se uso questo programma
<Franco_utente> e forse dovresti partizionarla prima ...
<Franco_utente> cmq sempre utile fare prima un backup dei dati importanti
<Guest60187> non lo so fare
<Franco_utente> ma dai
<Guest60187> giuro
<Franco_utente> basta scegliere i dati importanti
<Guest60187> sono tutti dati importanti
<Guest60187> prima si ora non sono piu tanto pratico nell'informatica
<Guest60187> è tutto importante
<Guest60187> ho spostato tutto dal pc perché volevo formattarlo ma nonho il cd per rimetter winz
<Franco_utente> con gestore  archivi compressi e' facile
<Guest60187> come lo partiziono l'hdd esterno??
<Franco_utente> fai un unico file enorme e lo salvi su altro HD
<Franco_utente> prima il backup ti salvi i dati
<Guest60187> ho solo questo
<Guest60187> non possooooooooo
<Franco_utente> un solo HD esterno??
<Guest60187> non ho spazio per il back esterno
<Guest60187> si è un hdd esterno
<Franco_utente> chiedo hai solo un hd ?
<Guest60187> su cui voglio mettere ubuntu per installarlo
<Guest60187> si solo uno
<Franco_utente> allora devi farlo su alcuni DVD
<Guest60187> ho appena trovato una pennetta da 4 giga lol
<Franco_utente> hai masterizzatore ?
<Guest60187> nn ho dvd
<Franco_utente> ahiii
<Guest60187> nein
<Franco_utente> e quanti sono i dati in BYTE ?
<Guest60187> sono solo i dati di ubuntu
<Guest60187> che saranno manco 800
<Franco_utente> allora sulla penna va bene
<Franco_utente> fai un unico file compresso e lo copii li'
<Franco_utente> PRIMA
<Franco_utente> io uso il gestore degli archivie mi trovo bene
<Franco_utente> quello interno di ubuntu
<Guest60187> io ubuntu lo devo installare
<Franco_utente> usi windows ??
<Franco_utente> win rar puo' esserti utile guest
<Franco_utente> fai un file rar
<Guest60187> ok ora mi faccio nervoso -.- voglio formattare la usb xk so che c'è un virus, mi dice che è protetta da scrittura, come la tolgo?
<Guest60187> no uso il programma che è tranquillo a me serve per l'installazione da usb
<Guest60187> sai come si toglie la scrittura?
<Franco_utente> ah sui virus nn saprei sono da circa 5 anni che non li frequesto piu'
<Franco_utente> se cerchi aiuto su window nn ti posso aiutare
<Guest60187> non si tratta di windows o non... anche su ubuntu penso che darebbe lo stesso problema vabbè
<Franco_utente> io dico di no, cmq il nervoso e' meglio lasciaro stare che non ti aiuta
<Franco_utente> sono sistemi diversissimi
<Franco_utente> io non uso windows da circa 5 anni mi spaice
<akhilleus> sera
<Guest60187> sera
<pindol> ciao a tutti non riesco ad installare adobe reader da ubuntu software su ubuntu 12/10 c'è un altro sistema per farlo?
<Guest60187> se uso universal usb installer per passare ubuntu sul hdd esterno mi si cancelleranno i dati del hdd?
<balboj> ciao
<Streethawk> ciao
<balboj> non è che c'è qualche anima pia disposta a darmi una mano? ho un problema di porte usb non funzionanti su ubuntu su un portatile sony vaio. ho già provato a chiedere sia ad amici che sul forum ma senza esito...
<balboj> ubuntu 13.04 x64 per la precisione
<w4x> ciao
<w4x> qualcuno sa come installare javascript su ubuntu 12.10?
<w4x> niente?
<balboj> ciao, grazie comunque
<filippo_> sera ragazzi
<filippo_> ho bisogno di elaborare una pagina di pdf con gimp che poi devo riportare nel pdf originale ma facendo ciò perdo di qualità. Suggerimenti?
<cristian_c> w4x, dovrebbe essere già attivo
<cristian_c> w4x, a che ti serve?
<cristian_c> filippo_, forse non è l'applicazione giusta
<filippo_> cristian_c, può darsi ma che faccio?
<cristian_c> filippo_, hai il documento orginale?
<cristian_c> *originale
<filippo_> cristian_c, si, è un pdf fatto con libreoffice, non è una foglio che posso scansionare ad una qualità superiore
<cristian_c> filippo_, beh, puoi sempre modificare il foglio di libreoffice
<cristian_c> e ritrasformarlo in pdf a lavoro eseguito
<filippo_> cristian_c, devo mettere una firma...
<cristian_c> filippo_, solo quello?
<filippo_> cristian_c, beh si
<cristian_c> filippo_, stampi il pdf, lo firmi e lo scansioni
<cristian_c> risolto
<filippo_> cristian_c, ero convinto di averti detto che non ho inchiostro
<cristian_c> filippo_, devo essermelo perso
<cristian_c> filippo_, e come fai ad aggiungere la firma?
<filippo_> cristian_c, beh la firma cel'ho già, una volta che la pagina è aperta si comporta come un qualunque livello quindi apro come livello il file firma.png con trasparenza e lo sposto dove mi serve, TA DAA!
<cristian_c> ho capito
<cristian_c> uhm, fammi pensare
<cri> ciao olazze
<ale_> ciao chi mi aiuta a scrivere un semplice script?
<cristian_c> ale_, ?
<ale_> volevo creare un comando per far partire google heart con utf 8 ma credo di aver risolto usando alacarte....dico bene?
<cristian_c> google cuore?
<cristian_c> :D
<ale_> be vabbe....
<ale_> earth?
<cristian_c> ale_, comunque hai risolto?
<ale_> volevo creare uno script (si dice cosììì???) che lanciasse tale google con utf-8 e leggesse le coordiante in modo giusto
<ale_> si ho installato un programma che crea i lanciatori come nei vecchi ubuntu e ho inserito il comando che fa partire il prgramma con le giuste coordinate
<cristian_c> ale_, allora non ci sono problemi
<ale_> ora pero vorrei sapere...posso associare all immagine del lanciatore (una molla) l immagine di google earth?
<cristian_c> ale_, penso di sì
<cristian_c> ale_, dovrebbe esserci l'icona nella cartella del programma
<cristian_c> o nel sistema
<URUS> usa gparted
<URUS> ho sbagliato :)
<Serpico> notte ragazzi a domani
<Serpico> se non muoio prima XD
<cristian_c> lol
<filippo_> ciao
#ubuntu-it 2013-04-24
<luckycrema> ciao
<URUS> luckycrema: ciao
<luckycrema> ho problemi con linux, qualcuno mi può aiutare?
<luckycrema> non tutti insieme grazie!
<luckycrema> cè nessuno??
<Membro> buonasera a tutti
<Membro> ho fatto il live sulla mia pennetta per installare ubuntu potete dirmi come posso procedere ora?
<nuovo> salve a tutti
<nuovo> ho appena installa ubuntu 12.10
<nuovo> solo che volevo chiedere una cosa
<nuovo> perché non mi riesco a connettere con il wirles?
<nuovo> inserisco la password e me la da per sbagliata
<nuovo> mentre in verità è quella giusta ._.
<nuovo> mi sono dovuto connettere con il cavo
<nuovo> e non posso spostarmi ç_ç
<nuovo> potete aiutarmi?
<glpiana> ola
<StReEtHaWk> giorno
<pindol> ciao a tutti non riesco ad installare adobe reader da ubuntu software su ubuntu 12/10 c'è un altro sistema per farlo?
<glpiana> pindol, vai sul sito adobe e scarichi il deb
<pindol> glpiana, grazie,non mi fidavo a farlo perche ho sempre pensato che tutto il software dovesse passare attraverso ubuntu software center o il terminale,grazie ora provo.
<akis24> giorno
<akis24> giorno
<LaPiOvRa> Ho un problema con skype mi avvia ma il microfono con la nuova ubuntu non mi funziona più?
<LaPiOvRa> qualche suggerimento?
<LaPiOvRa> Grazie lo stesso
<TaLaDo> maremma che fretta!
<DD3my> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<elena> ciao, come si aggiunge una voce ai parametri di avvio del kernel?
<Tinkup> Salve. Chi può aiutarmi con un pacchetto rpm? Sono nuovissimo di linux e dovrei aggiornare Adobe Reader x accedere ad un servizio INPS. Grazie
<Tinkup> Il paccheto è AdobeReader_ita-8.1.7-1.i486
<Tinkup> Ho provato con sudo apt-get install AdobeReader_ita-8.1.7-1.i486 ma il terminale mi da errore
<heiheihei> ciao
<heiheihei> problema... ho installato da poco kubuntu, ora mi servono file che avevo salvato su hard disk esterno quando avevo windows... mi apre le cartelle ma poi sembrano vuote, come li recupero?
<heiheihei> ...
<akis24> heiheihei: se sono salvati li e vedi le cartelle dovrebbero essere disponibili
<heiheihei> le cartelle le vedo
<heiheihei> anzi
<heiheihei> di default aveva diverse cartele
<heiheihei> più una che ho chiamato "pc-backup" - ma i file sono copiati manulamente
<akis24> Tinkup: adobe installalo da ubuntu software center
<heiheihei> quella cartella me la apre, ma poi risulta vuota
<akis24> heiheihei: puoi postare una schermata ?
<akis24> heiheihei: oppure se clicchi col destro e guardi su proprieta' che ti dice ?
<heiheihei> perdona la mia ignoranza, più che stp+ctrlv non so fare
<heiheihei> aspè che provo
<heiheihei> generale > cartella
<heiheihei> 0 files
<heiheihei> 169 Gb liberi di 465,7
<heiheihei> permessi>
<heiheihei> proprietario - contenuto visibile e modificabile; gruppo vietato; altri vietato
<heiheihei> anteprima > niente
<heiheihei> condivisione > samba non è installato sul tuo sistema
<akis24> heiheihei: ma per caso è un file di backup fatto con qualche programma specifico ?
<heiheihei> no assolutamente
<akis24> usi ubuntu ?
<akis24> che versione ?
<heiheihei> file e cartelle copiati manualmente da pc a hd
<heiheihei> kubuntu 12.04
<akis24> guarda negli " accessori " dovresti avere una voce del tipo .. istantanea o scatta una foto
<almaidinajad> buona sera a tutti
<akis24> heiheihei: usa quella per fare una foto
<akis24> almaidinajad:  sera
<almaidinajad> vorrei eliminare i repository non più utilizzati inseriti per l'installazione di alcuni pacchetti, c' è un modo per cancellarli tutti assieme?
<heiheihei> e come te la metto qui?
<akis24> heiheihei:  allora usa questo http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add metti la foto li poi premi paste e la pagina che si apre posti il lin.. indirizzo web insomma
<akis24> almaidinajad: puoi farlo manualmente
<almaidinajad> akis24, è come vedo se i repository sono inutilizzati?
<akis24> almaidinajad: ma poi per repository si intende quelli di ubuntu per pacchetti estranei sono ppa
<akis24> !ppa
<ubot-it> Un Personal Package Archive (PPA) è in grado di fornire il software alternativo non normalmente disponibile nei repository di Ubuntu offical - Alla ricerca di un PPA? Vedi https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - ATTENZIONE: PPA sono pacchetti di terze parti NON supportati il cui utilizzo è a proprio rischio. Vedi anche !addppa e !ppa-purge
<heiheihei> http://imagebin.org/255181
<heiheihei> http://imagebin.org/255182
<akis24> heiheihei: allora di sicuro i file .exe  non puoi aprirli  le altre cartelle cliccaci due volte e vedi se si aprono e il contenuto
<heiheihei> a me interessa quella al centro
<heiheihei> pc-back-up
<heiheihei> e quella è vuota
<akis24> heiheihei:  se erano piene .. piene sono   se ti dice vuote forse hai cancellato  al massimo prova ad accedere come root altro non saprei
<heiheihei> come faccio ad accedere come root
<heiheihei> ma i 300 e più giga di roba sono tutti in quella cartella
<akis24> heiheihei: quando devi aprire la cartella clicca col destro dovresti avere " apri come amministratore  "
<Bobbix> Buon pomeriggio... una domanda. Come mi collego da Client Ubuntu 12.04 ad un server VPN Windows 2003 via L2TP/IPSec (PSK) ???
<Bobbix> Qualche guida consiglia l'installazione di openswan e xl2tp + una utility grafica per la configurazione,,, ma non si collega.
<heiheihei> non c'è
<akis24> heiheihei:  prova a dare da terminale sudo dolphin
<heiheihei> fatto
<heiheihei> messa pwd, ha tirato giù mille parole e aperto dolphin
<akis24> heiheihei: ora apri le cartelle sei root
<akis24> da quello che si è aperto ora ovvio
<heiheihei> sempre vuota
<neramarea> 'giorno. credo di avere un problema con apache... cerco di scaricare da newalbumrelease, ma succede questo: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5598326/   phpmyadmin è installato, e http://localhost/phpmyadmin/ restituisce la pagina corretta.... aiuto!!!
<akis24> heiheihei: io fin qui ci arrivo per il resto su kde non so' dirti mai usato
<heiheihei> però su terminale mi dice
<akis24> heiheihei: cosa ?
<heiheihei> error
<akhilleus> buon pm a tutti
<akis24> heiheihei: ci vuole qualcuno che conosce kde ..
<heiheihei> tmp/ksocket.... is owned by uid 1000 instead of uid 0
<akhilleus> Tra questi non ne basta(gmomeplayer,audacious,vlc)solo 1????
<akis24> heiheihei: sono problemi con i permessi
<akis24> akhilleus:  volendo si
<akhilleus> cioè ho vlc posso rimuovere gli altri?=
<akis24> akhilleus:  se non ti servono.. si che puoi
<heiheihei> come faccio? su quello scatolotto ho TUTTI i miei file
<akhilleus> ma non fanno le stesse cose dunque?
<akis24> heiheihei: aspetta magari qualcuno legge e ti aiuta
<akis24> akhilleus: in generale si sono dei player
<akhilleus> togliendo gli altri e lasciando vlc vengono rimosse cose che servono????
<akhilleus> cioè magari programmi e librerie che poi non vanno+????
<akis24> akhilleus: non credo ma al limite si rimettono
<akhilleus> tu personalmente akis24 quanti ne tieni di lettori?
<akis24> akhilleus: tutti mica mi danno fastidio
<akhilleus> no io lo facevo x lo spazio,tutto qui!
<akhilleus> se non creano problemi li lascio
<akis24> akhilleus:  lasciali il piu' grosso credo sia vlc quello cha ha piu' funzionalita'
<davegarath> akhilleus: per quel che pesano puoi lasciarli lì :)
<akhilleus> (= grz
<davegarath> heiheihei: mi pare che le cose siano 2... o stanno in un altra cartella o non li hai copiati correttamente ( magari hai tolto l'hd prima di rimuovere la periferica di winows ) se hai dual boot, reboot di nuovo sotto win e riattacca il disco ma vedrai che rimarrà sempre vuota
<heiheihei> quel magari mi fa tremare
<Bobbix> Mi date una mano a connettermi ad una VPN L2TP/IPSec (Windows 2003) ???
<akis24> hei
<heiheihei> davegarath: in effetti l'ho appena collegato ad un pc windows e mi dice che non ho i permessi per aprire 8cosa mai successa)
<akis24> heiheihei:  ma usavi mac per caso ?
<davegarath> heiheihei: ma quel disco fa rumori strani ?
<heiheihei> assolutamente no
<heiheihei> no
<akis24> ok
<heiheihei> è pure nuovo, l'ho preso un mese fa quando iniziavo a pensare di cambiare SO e mi serviva spazio per salvare robe importanti
<davegarath> heiheihei: attacca il disco, apri un terminale e digita `df -h' poi pasta tutto qua
<davegarath> !paste | heiheihei
<ubot-it> heiheihei: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<heiheihei> fatto
<heiheihei> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5598360/
<heiheihei> è l'ottavo
<davegarath> heiheihei: ora fai ` cd "/media/My Passport ; ls -l"  '
<davegarath> heiheihei: scusa non ho chiuso le virgolette
<davegarath> heiheihei: ora fai ` cd "/media/My Passport" ; ls -l  '
<heiheihei> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5598376/
<heiheihei> forse ho sbagliato qualcosa nel digitare la dir?
<enzotib> heiheihei, dopo cd uno spazio
<davegarath> heiheihei: hai dimenticato lo spazio dopo il cd , fai copia incolla o metti le virgolette nel path "/media/My Passport"
<Bobbix> Nessuno che abbia mai effettuato accessia server VPN L2TP IPSEC ?
<davegarath> heiheihei: perché è un nome composto, oppure metti un backslash prima dello spazio in questo modo /media/My\ Passport
<enzotib> Bobbix, l2tp sì
<Bobbix> ciao enzotib io ho installato openswan e xl2tpd + un tool grafico per una più facile configurazione... non va
<Bobbix> Dall'altra parte ho un server Windows 2003 che è correttamente accedibile dai clients Windows XP
<enzotib> Bobbix, ma devi connetterti a una vpn già esistente o devi creare un server vpn?
<Bobbix> up
<enzotib> ah ecco
<enzotib> Bobbix, non serve installare niente, NetworkManager lo fa di suo
<Bobbix> Eh no purtroppo, si connette solo PPTP (non L2TP)
<heiheihei> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5598390/
<davegarath> heiheihei: ora digita  :  ` du -hs * '
<enzotib> Bobbix, ah, allora mi sbaglio
<heiheihei> davegarath: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5598392/
<Bobbix> Solo che la PPTP è praticamente senza sicurezza (è stata completamente decriptata e l'invio di user e password è in chiaro)
<Bobbix> Per questo una L2TP/IPSec è la cosa più sicura
<Bobbix> Solo che da Ubuntu non riesco a collegarmi a quel server, nessuno che mi da una manina?
<davegarath> heiheihei: in effetti è un po' strano.... fai questo comando :  ` ls -la '
<enzotib> Bobbix, più che dirti di giocare con le configurazioni, cambiando e ricambiando finché funziona, non so che dirti
<Bobbix> :-( (grazie lo stesso enzotib)
<heiheihei> davegarath: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5598403/
<Bobbix> Sto disinstallando e riprovando tutta da capo seguendo un'altra guida... ma i prodotti sono quelli, dubito che funzionerà ci avevo smanettato già per tantissimo tempo prima di venire qui in chat
<davegarath> heiheihei: fai : `cd pc* ; ls -la '
<heiheihei> davegarath: mi dice errore di input
<davegarath> heiheihei: mmm può essere un problema per il nome... prova così  :  ` cd "pc*"  ; ls -l'
<enzotib> davegarath, * dentro "" non è espanso
<davegarath> enzotib: mmh c'hai ragione, proviamo prima tra apici o me lo escapo tutto ?
<enzotib> davegarath, non dovrebbe servire, pc* dovrebbe funzionare
<heiheihei> davegarath : http://paste.ubuntu.com/5598424/
<enzotib> (anche se ci sono spazi)
<davegarath> enzotib: per me il problema è il -
<davegarath> lol
<davegarath> heiheihei: fai un bel ctrl+c
<enzotib> un comando non nihilpotente
<davegarath> heiheihei: quando ti dico di fare un comando te lo indico tra gli apici  :    `  e '   che non devi copiare :) copia solo il loro contenuto
<enzotib> no, è che lo ha fatto più di una volta
<enzotib> c'era già nella directory
<enzotib> e comunque ci sono errrori di I/O che sono brutti
<davegarath> si infatti
<davegarath> heiheihei: questo errore : ls: lettura della directory .: Errore di input/output    non  è un bel segnale credo che sia andato quel disco
<heiheihei_> davegarath: batteria scarica, ero caduto
<davegarath> heiheihei_: questo errore : "ls: lettura della directory .: Errore di input/output"    non  è un bel segnale credo che sia andato quel disco
<heiheihei_> davegarath: molto grave, dentro ho robe piuttosto importanti
<heiheihei_> ci sono rimedi?
<davegarath> heiheihei_: e non hai fatto un backup ?
<heiheihei_> il back era questo hard disk
<davegarath> heiheihei_: si deve SEMPRE backuppare sopratutto i dati imporanti
<davegarath> heiheihei_: beh allora avrai ancora gli originali da qualche parte
<heiheihei_> eh... per me vuol dire salvare tutto da qualche parte al di fuori del pc, e così ho fatto... no eh?
<davegarath> heiheihei_: NO
<akis24> davegarath:  potrebbe provare ora a copiare qualcosa e vedere se va' il disco ? ovvero se li legge ecc
<davegarath> heiheihei_: backup vuol dire fare una COPIA :)
<davegarath> akis24: con I/O error non farei danni su danni :)
<heiheihei_> davegarath: sapevo di essere un bovino informatico e questa ne è la confermaa, ma se mi dice che di 466 Gb ce ne sono solo 167 disponibili vuol dire che la roba lì dentro c'è
<davegarath> heiheihei_: sì vuol dire che la tabella principale che fornisce i dati è ancora in qualche modo accessibile
<davegarath> heiheihei_: i dati di per loro no
<davegarath> heiheihei_: che disco  è ?
<heiheihei_> wdc mypassport usb 3.0
<heiheihei_> compatibile con 2.0
<davegarath> heiheihei_: meccanico giusto ?
<davegarath> heiheihei_: senti dei ticchettii quando cerchi di accedere a quella cartella ?
<heiheihei_> ehm... cosa devo rispondere? :)
<davegarath> heiheihei_: senti un ronzio quando lo attacchi ? sulla confezione non  c'era scritto SSD giusto ?
<heiheihei_> no
<davegarath> malezione non devo fare 2 domande di fila :) heiheihei_ : per cosa sta il no ?
<heiheihei_> eheheh
<heiheihei_> ronzio sì
<davegarath> allora è meccanico
<heiheihei_> sulla confezione non mi pare ci fosse ssd
<davegarath> heiheihei_: senti dei ticchettii quando cerchi di accedere a quella cartella ?
<heiheihei_> c'è ancora un adesivo attaccato con scritto SSattaccato al logo usb
<heiheihei_> nessun ticchettio
<davegarath> heiheihei_: sai se l'hai formattao ntfs ? digita `mount' a terminale
<heiheihei_> davegarath: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5598457/
<heiheihei_> davegarath: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5598462/
<heiheihei_> meglio questo
<davegarath> heiheihei_: non saprei , io farei un check del FS ma non lavoro mai con FS windows quindi non saprei consigliarti :)\
<heiheihei_> cosa sarebbe un check del FS?
<davegarath> heiheihei_: un programmino che verifca la condizione del fs e dove ci riesce cerca di metterci una pezza
<akis24> heiheihei_  come hai copiato queste cartelle spiega in dettaglio se puoi .. solo per curiosita'  esempio "copia e incolla " o altro ?
<heiheihei_> ho trascinato tutta la roba che mi serviva
<davegarath> per me ha messo dei dati in quella dir e poi ha rimosso il disco prima che l'os avesse il tempo di fare una sync
<heiheihei_> akis24: mi sa che non ti è piaciuta
<akis24> davegarath: mica saranno hard link quelle cartelle ?
<davegarath> akis24: no ntfs/vfat non fanno hard link ;)
<akis24> davegarath:  ok :) era solo un idea
<davegarath> forse è solo andata quella directory ma il resto c'è
<heiheihei_> a parte 200 Gb di musica il resto sarebbero cagate, tranne dei file importanti (mi hanno licenziato a dicembre e sono in causa con l'azienda, nel HD ho dei file che potrebbero servirmi), spero che così si capisca meglio perchè mi sto cacando sotto
<davegarath> heiheihei_: proviamo a montarlo a mano così vedo che fs hai... digita :   ` sudo umount  "/media/My Passport" && sudo mount /dev/sdc1 /mnt && mount '
<davegarath> anche se pensandoci temo che con un I/O error... sia più un problema fisicio
<davegarath> heiheihei_: so che può sembrare assurdo ma prova a mettere il disco nel freezer per un po' e riprovare, ho recuperato parecchia roba così anni fa :)
<heiheihei_> davegarath: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5598484/
<davegarath> heiheihei_: magari in una busta di plastica per evitare umidità ed assicurati che sia asciutto prima di attaccarlo
<davegarath> ma perché si ostina a passare da fuse ?
<davegarath> cmq dovrebbe esser ntfs
<heiheihei_> davegarath: ma veramente? lo stacco,lo insacchetto e congelo?
<davegarath> heiheihei_: sembra assurdo ma può funzionare se è un problema fisico ma è come lanciare un dado
<davegarath> heiheihei_: prima però si potrebbero provare altre strade
<davegarath> tipo fare un file system check
<heiheihei_> tu mi dici quello che devo fare e io lo faccio
<davegarath> ma con ntfs non saprei :) credo che windows abbia delle utilities a rigurado
<heiheihei_> mi sono bruciato la giornata, fosse mai che risolvo almeno...
<davegarath> heiheihei_: per il check di ntfs siamo un po' in off topic qua su support ubuntu
<davegarath> !chat | heiheihei_
<ubot-it> heiheihei_: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<stefen> ciao a tutti qualcuno può aiutarmi per quanto riguarda back track 5?
<Gianluca0000> salve, qualcuno conosce un programma a cui posso dare in pasto un file pdf e mi riconosce i caratteri di scrittura?
<Gianluca0000> perchè per qualche strano motivo nn me lo converte
<cristian_c> Gianluca0000, in che senso?
<enzotib> chi non lo converte?
<Gianluca0000> i convertitori pdf word
<Gianluca0000> ne ho provati 2 o 3
<Gianluca0000> piu sito internet
<enzotib> Gianluca0000, in poppler-utils c'è pdftotext
<enzotib> una volta estratto il testo ci fai quel che vuoi
<Gianluca0000> poppler sarebbe?
<cristian_c> enzotib, figo
<enzotib> !info poppler-utils
<enzotib> !ping
<ubot-it> pong
<enzotib> !info poppler-utils
<enzotib> mannaggia
<Gianluca0000> ? xd a parole tue xd
<enzotib> Gianluca0000, è un pacchetto, poppler-utils
<enzotib> varie utilities per pdf
<Gianluca0000> lo devo scaricare?
<enzotib> Gianluca0000, da software-center
<Gianluca0000> ok
<Gianluca0000> grazie ^^  provo e ti dico!!
<Gianluca0000> mi dice che è installato ma nn lo trovo
<PaoloRotolo> Gianluca0000, bada che se l'origine del pdf è un immagine (tipo scannerizzata allo scanner) non si può fare niente...
<Gianluca0000> e speriamo di no, mi serve è iperimportante
<enzotib> PaoloRotolo, ti ho scritto in query, mi leggi?
<PaoloRotolo> enzotib, sì
<PaoloRotolo> ti ho risposto...
<enzotib> uhm, non leggo niente
<PaoloRotolo> enzotib, anche ieri ti ho rispsoto
<enzotib> riprova, please
<PaoloRotolo> enzotib, fatto
<Gianluca0000> enzotib, mi dice che è un programma che funziona da termianale, mi dai 2 dritte? non so cosa fare
<PaoloRotolo> Gianluca0000, tempo fa feci un programma, che è un interfaccia grafica per quello tuo
<PaoloRotolo> https://launchpad.net/pdtext
<PaoloRotolo> dovrebbe funzionare ancora ;)
<Gianluca0000> grazie^^
<Gianluca0000> ragazzi chi mi riesce a convertire
<Gianluca0000> un pdf
<Gianluca0000> in word?
<cristian_c> Gianluca0000, cosa ti hanno consigliato?
<cristian_c> Gianluca0000, hai il file di origine?
<Gianluca0000> ho questo pdf e deve diventare un fil
<Gianluca0000> modificabile
<Gianluca0000> tipo word, ma nn son riuscito con il windows, nessunoc
<Gianluca0000> *convertitore andava
<zigu63> quit
<cristian_c> Gianluca0000, ma hai il file di origine?
<krabador> Gianluca0000, molto semplicemente, puoi selezionare il contenuto ed incollarlo dentro un file word, con adobe reader
<Gianluca0000> non va
<Gianluca0000> non so perchè, se ve lo passo potete provare anche voi se volete.. non fun<iona niente ed è una questione di vita o morte che diventi file word
<Gianluca0000> probabilemente il testo del pdf saranno immagini, e quindi non so come convertirle in testo scritto su word =( consigli please
<it-39> buonasera
<krabador> Gianluca0000, #windows
<cristian_c> lol
<Gianluca0000> krabador, cioè?
<krabador> Gianluca0000, /join #windows
<cristian_c> Gianluca0000, mater pdf editor
<cristian_c> *master
<Gianluca0000> e per ubuntu?
<Gianluca0000> *è
<cristian_c> Gianluca0000, ?
<cristian_c> sì
<Gianluca0000> cristina, oki provo!
<cristian_c> Gianluca0000, nei repo
<Gianluca0000> *cristian
<cristian_c> hai la 12.10?
<Gianluca0000> cristian, sisi!
<cristian_c> trovato nel software center?
<Ab3L> ciao
<krabador> Gianluca0000, con openoffice puoi provare questo http://extensions.services.openoffice.org/en/project/pdfimport
<krabador> e poi salvare il documento nell'estensione che ti serve
<StReEtHaWk> olazze
<qwertynet> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<user_ubuntu> sera
<user_ubuntu> chi puo' aiutare circa Nautilus ?
<user_ubuntu> mi leggete ?
<StReEtHaWk> user_ubuntu: esponi il problema se ti si puoi aiutare volentieri
<user_ubuntu> grazie: uso gnoem - fallback senza effetti classic su ub 12.04.2, ammetto che
<user_ubuntu> nettato un poco colle estenzioni di nautilus ora mi crasha spesso e fa i report di apport: La domanda e' coem si resetta NAUTILUS riportandolo aldefult di installazione ?? spero che serva per non farlo andare piu' in crash
<user_ubuntu> *smanettato
<StReEtHaWk> user_ubuntu: prova ad accedere a una sezione ubuntu 2d e vedi se te lo fa
<user_ubuntu> sono in sessione 2d sempre, uso gnome classic senza nessun effetto
<user_ubuntu> me lo fa speso col click destro
<StReEtHaWk> hai fatto qualche aggiornamento di recente
<StReEtHaWk> user_ubuntu: non sono molto esperto comunque prova ad aprire nautilus da terminale per vedere il comportamente e quali errori ti restituisce
<user_ubuntu> ok
<pinco> ce qualcuno che sa dirmi come fare ,visto che ho appena  reinstallato windows xp e nn mi vede piu linux?
<dod> eh
<dod> !grub
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<dod> !ripristino
<ubot-it> Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato, avviate il CD alternate e selezionate "Rescue a broken system"
<dod> no.
<dod> pinco devi ripristinare grub
<pinco> come faccio?
<dod> c'e' il wiki
<dod> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<pinco> va bene se lo faccio da usb
<pinco> ?
<dod> si come da cd. ti basta una live
<dod> se il pc boota anche da usb non dovresti avere problemi
<pinco> ho provato super grub disk ma nn sono riusciuto
<cristian_c> pinco, fai come suggerito
<vinci98> bellog
<URUS> dove posso imparare le basi di linux ?
#ubuntu-it 2013-04-25
<mobius_> ciao
<URUS> mobius_: ciao
<mobius_> posso chiedere un aiuto
<URUS> mobius_: certo
<mobius_> grazie
<URUS> se possiamo aiutarti
<mobius_> sto istallando ubunt su un vecchio hp notebook
<mobius_> l'installazione è ok
<mobius_> ma stranamente
<cri> XD
<mobius_> accade un'anomalia con il mouse ed il touchpad
<URUS> mobius_: di che tipo ?
<mobius_> praticamente devo premere il tasto sinistro del touch
<mobius_> per poter selezionare un area su cui voglio cliccare
<URUS> qual'è il problemma ?
<mobius_> per fare un esempio
<mobius_> immagina che ho la pagina che si ha durante l'installazione
<mobius_> dove scelgo le lingue
<URUS> si
<mobius_> se punto il mouse su una lingua
<mobius_> e cerco di cliccarla nulla accade
<mobius_> sono obbligato a cliccare il tasto destro del touch
<mobius_> (e solo del touch)
<mobius_> tenendo il cursore sull'area con le lingue
<URUS> ma hai gia installato ?
<mobius_> si si
<mobius_> se poi voglio premere continua
<URUS> prova ad aggiornare ubuntu
<mobius_> devo cliccare col sinistro del touch su continua
<mobius_> si evidenzia il tasto
<mobius_> e poi lo poso cliccare tranquillamente
<mobius_> e questo chiaramente accade anche sulle finestre
<mobius_> su chromium
<mobius_> etc
<mobius_> ho installato poi xubuntu su un eee
<URUS> pratticamente non ti va il tasto sinistro ?
<mobius_> e chiaramente tutto ok
<mobius_> no no va il tasto
<mobius_> funziona tutto
<mobius_> solo che se voglio cliccare su qualcosa devo prima selezionare
<mobius_> con il tasto sinistro del touch
<cri> ciao
<mobius_> ciao
<URUS> cri: ciao
<mobius_> e poi posso cliccare
<mobius_> quindi
<mobius_> cerco di selezionare la lingua
<mobius_> nulla
<mobius_> tasto dx touch
<mobius_> e riesco
<mobius_> poi voglio premere continua
<mobius_> ma nulla
<URUS> premi invio
<mobius_> metto il mouse su continua e premi il tasto dx e poi clicco
<mobius_> premo invio al posto del dx
<mobius_> ?
<URUS> finisce la installazione e prova ad aggiornare ubuntu magari sono dei driver che mancano
<URUS> non saprei
<mobius_> strano
<URUS> tanto
<cri> mi osso unire
<cri> XD
<URUS> premi invio per continuare
<URUS> certo
<mobius_> no me lo fa premere se prima non ci clicco su con il dx del touch
<URUS> cri: qualche idea per il problemma di mobius_?
<cri> so entrato mo
<mobius_> come se ativassi le interazioni con quell'area
<cri> non ho letto sinceramente
<cri> un sunto della puntata XD
<mobius_> ahahaahha
<mobius_> la faccio breve
<URUS> mobius_: prova prima con dx e poi invio o prova a spostarti sul bottone avanti con le freccie e poi invio
<mobius_> devo continuamente premere il tasto dx del toucpad per selezionare un'area
<mobius_> provato nulla
<URUS> mobius_: hai provato con altre versioni di ubuntu ?
<mobius_> ho inziato ad intallare xubuntu
<mobius_> ma durante l'installazione
<mobius_> notavo lo steso problema
<cri> io ancora non ho capito il problema
<mobius_> noto che avvolte preme il dx da solo
<mobius_> cri
<mobius_> in realta neanche io
<mobius_> cmq
<cri> non ti funziona bene il touchpad
<URUS> mobius_: rispiega in modo dettagliato
<mobius_> ho delle cartelle sul desktop
<mobius_> passo il mouse su una
<mobius_> e provo ad aprirla
<mobius_> in modo classico con il mouse
<mobius_> ma nulla
<mobius_> non si evidenzia la cartella
<mobius_> ne la apre
<cri> che ubuntu hai
<mobius_> p1204
<mobius_> 1204
<URUS> masia con il touchpad che con il tasto sinistro ?
<cri> hai un portatile
<mobius_> i tasti fisici sotto il pad
<URUS> si
<mobius_> si un hp
<cri> anche con un mouse collegato usb
<cri> fa lo stesso
<mobius_> si
<mobius_> devo premere sempre il tasto dx del touchpad
<mobius_> per poter interagire con il desk
<mobius_> top
<URUS> prova ad aggiornare ubuntu
<mobius_> ma se poi voglio interagire con l'interno della cartella appena aperta
<mobius_> devo ripremere il tasto dx all'interno di essa
<cri> mobius_, scusa istallazione nuova
<cri> hai aggiornato come detto da URUS
<mobius_> ma questo preclude l'interazione col desktop
<mobius_> si
<cri> apri il terminale
<URUS> prova a guardare le impostazioni del mouse
<cri> dai sudo apt-get update
<cri> poi sudo apt-get upgrade
<mobius_> impostazioni
<mobius_> guardate
<URUS> non vedo ...
<mobius_> ora provo con il propt?
<cri> pront looooooooooooool
<cri> mica stai su winzoz
<mobius_> ahahhahahahahahaha
<mobius_> no
<cri> si chiama terminale
<URUS> su ubuntu ce gia aggiornamenti software
<mobius_> ma oggi ho installato per la mia prima volta
<cri> o per kubuntu konsol
<mobius_> ubuntu
<cri> mobius_, fai come scritto
<cri> apri il terminale
<mobius_> yes
<cri> dai sudo apt-get update
<cri> poi sudo apt-get upgrade
<cri> mi dici prima di dare ok cosa ti propone
<mobius_> srry non trovo la console
<mobius_> :S
<cri> premi ctrl+alt+t
<URUS> control+alt+t
<cri> primo :-P
<URUS> mi hai batuto
<mobius_> al primo mi da impossibile aprire il file di blocco
<mobius_> è necessario essere root
<cri> allora
<cri> hai per caso aperto gli ggiornamenti se si chiudilo
<mobius_> no
<cri> poi sudo apt-get update
<cri> e metti la tua password
<mobius_> ok
<mobius_> ...
<cri> dica
<mobius_> strano non mi da la mia pass
<mobius_> riprovo
<cri> controlla se hai attivo il caps
<mobius_> yeeee
<mobius_> lettura elenco pacchetti
<mobius_> fatto ora upgrade
<cri> si
<cri> ti dira la dimensione dei pacchetti ora
<cri> che scarichera
<mobius_> mi dice che è necessario scaricare 10 m di archivi
<cri> si ok
<mobius_> e verranno liberati 4096 mb di spazio
<cri> ok
<mobius_> e 12 aggiornamenti
<cri> dai ok
<mobius_> continuo
<cri> -.-
<cri> XD
<mobius_> lo prendo per un si
<cri> si is
<mobius_> va
<mobius_> mentre va
<mobius_> due cose
<mobius_> 1 grazie mille
<mobius_> anche se non andasse
<cri> mica abbiamo finito
<mobius_> ho capito una cosa importantissima di linux
<cri> XD
<mobius_> che prima sapevo solo per nomea
<mobius_> lo so
<mobius_> ma dopo deceni di win
<mobius_> decenni ops
<mobius_> è una strana sensazione
<mobius_> finito
<mobius_> allora la seconda la dico dopo
<mobius_> ldcoding deferred processing now taking plaùce
<cri> ti e comparso per caso il simbolo per riavviare la machina
<cri> =
<mobius_> no
<mobius_> dopo quella scritta
<cri> ok tu riavvia ugualmente
<cri> sudo reboot
<mobius_> c'è la stringa dove posso scrivere
<mobius_> ok
<mobius_> riavviando
<cri> ci si legge tra qualche minuto
<mobius_> ok
<cri> o hai 3 pc
<cri> ops 2
<mobius_> 2
<mobius_> uno con win
<mobius_> per autocad
<mobius_> e questo con ubuntu
<cri> aa ok
<cri> pensavo stessi utilizzando solo un pc ecco perche ti avevo scritto ci si legge dopo
<mobius_> ahhahah ok
<mobius_> ok
<mobius_> tutto ok sembrerebbe
<mobius_> cazzarola
<mobius_> tutto ok
<cri> bene bene
<mobius_> sono, come ho detto prima, senza parole
<mobius_> ti ringrazio infinitamente
<mobius_> vi ringrazio
<URUS> quindi bastava aggiornare ?
<URUS> ahahhah
<mobius_> ahahahahahahhaahhaha
<cri> mobius
<mobius_> quando mi usci aggiorna io lasciai fare
<cri> che portatile e
<mobius_> tutti i 121 aggiornamenti
<mobius_> hp 6735s
<mobius_> vecchiotto
<mobius_> oldie but goldie
<cri> scheda video ati
<mobius_> yes
<cri> vai su drive aggiuntivi
<cri> e istallati quelli proposti
<mobius_> in software cwnter
<mobius_> ?
<cri> no su impostazioni di sistema mi pare
<cri> io ho kubuntu non ricordo bene
<mobius_> nooooooooo è ritornato il problema
<cri> istema → Amministrazione → Driver aggiuntivi
<krabador> mobius_, per i driver proprietari ati, sudo apt-get -y install fglrx
<URUS> rotellina in alto a dx
<URUS> impostazioni di sistema
<URUS> driver aggiuntivi
<krabador> mobius_, per i driver proprietari ati, sudo apt-get -y install fglrx
<mobius_> ok
<URUS> clicca e aspetta
<URUS> poi fai attiva
<mobius_> ok
<mobius_> va
<URUS> quando finisce riavvia
<mobius_> ok
<mobius_> mi sembra che sia ritornato il problema originale
<cri> parla dopo il riavvio
<mobius_> :) ok
<mobius_> rebootin'
<URUS> bravin
<cri> sudo reboot
<cri> no rebootin
<URUS> ahhahah
<mobius_> si si
<mobius_> ahahahaaah
<URUS> ce sempre il coso apposta per riavviare
<mobius_> ci avevo preso gusto con il "prompt"
<mobius_> :)
<URUS> no che magari lui poi riavvia sempre da terminal
<mobius_> ahahaahahah
<cri> perche ci so controindicazioni
<mobius_> ?
<mobius_> tipo
<URUS> effetti colaterali sai ... diarrea ecc
<cri> a basta metterci il tappo
<URUS> la diarrea cronica del terminal fa paura
<mobius_> ahahhahahahahaha
<mobius_> immagino
<mobius_> già cosi
<mobius_> non scherza
<cri> sudo apt-get install downgrade cacarellla XD
<URUS> ahhahahah
<URUS> sudo apt-get purga
<mobius_> provati tutti
<mobius_> succedono cose strane
<mobius_> l'iltimo
<cri> lool
<mobius_> è veloce
<URUS> cri: protebbe fare anche dist-upgade no ?
<cri> e si
<URUS> potrebbe*
<cri> mobius_, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<mobius_> ok
<krabador> mobius_, qual'è il problema?
<mobius_> lool
<mobius_> ci provo
<mobius_> allora
<mobius_> se clicco ovunque
<mobius_> non succede nulla
<mobius_> se premo il tasto dx del touchpad
<mobius_> si seleziona la zona dove si trova il mouse
<mobius_> apro l'oggetto selezionato
<mobius_> ma è impossibile interagire con esso
<mobius_> per farlo devo
<mobius_> cliccare diuovo il tastod x del touchpad
<mobius_> sulla cartella o oggetto desiderato per interagire
<mobius_> la cosa sembra superata
<mobius_> ma prima lo ha rifatto per un secondo
<mobius_> ed ora lo rifà
<krabador> mobius_, se attacchi un mouse , fa la stessa cosa?
<mobius_> si
<mobius_> devo cmq
<mobius_> premere il tasto dx del touchpad
<krabador> mobius_, che versione di ubuntu, su che macchina.
<mobius_> solo quello sblocca la possibilità di cliccare sull'oggetto
<mobius_> 1204
<mobius_> su un notebook hp
<mobius_> 6735s
<mobius_> 6735s
<mobius_> se su una pagina ho più finstre di dialogo
<mobius_> quella su cui premo il tasto dx del touch
<mobius_> e cliccabile ovunque
<krabador> mobius_, scusami, ma sembra essere fisicamente un problema del touchpad
<mobius_> e va così ad inficiare anche l'utilizzo di un mouse usb
<mobius_> ?
<mobius_> posso eliminare totalmente il touchpad
<mobius_> per provare
<krabador> mobius_, no
<mobius_> mmmmm
<mobius_> assistenza
<mobius_> la sento arrvare
<mobius_> :D
<mobius_> raga vi ho fatto scervellare abbastanza
<mobius_> vi ringrazio tutti
<krabador> mobius_, proca con l'hotkey del touchpad
<mobius_> ?
<krabador> e vedi se fa la stessa cosa con il mouse.
<mobius_> scusa l'ignoranza
<mobius_> :)
<mobius_> sarebbe il tasto per disattivarlo
<krabador> vedi che non sei cosi' ignorante?
<cri> mobius_, ma anche su windows ti faceva uguale
<mobius_> impazziva avvolte il pad premendo il dx a caso
<krabador> mobius_, è andato
<mobius_> cmq non c'è sulla tastiera il classico per disattivare il pad
<krabador> <krabador> mobius_, scusami, ma sembra essere fisicamente un problema del touchpad
<mobius_> a questo punto
<mobius_> la prendo per buona
<mobius_> non penso valga la pena neanche ripararlo
<krabador> mobius_, non sempre si "tira ad indovinare"
<krabador> sai com'è.
<mobius_> certo :)
<mobius_> la speranza è l'ultima a morire
<mobius_> posso provare con: sudo disattiva-quella bestia di touch pad?
<krabador> no, non suda
<mobius_> shit
<mobius_> hory shit
<krabador> mobius_, il kernel della distribuzione lo vede dopo l'installazione. dovresti disabilitare il modil
<mobius_> sudo vabbè
<krabador> modulo
<mobius_> sempre dalla console
<mobius_> ?
<krabador> mobius_, http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=383901
<krabador> mobius_, http://askubuntu.com/questions/65951/how-to-disable-touchpad
<URUS> notte ragazzi
<URUS> notte ragazzi
<mobius_> notteee
<mobius_> grazie
<mobius_> funziooooooooonaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<mobius_> non voglio cantare vittoria troppo presto
<mobius_> ma
<mobius_> grazie ancora
<mobius_> mi inchino
<mobius_> davanti a voi e a linux
<mobius_> ancora una volta
<cri> importate che hai risolto
<mobius_> se autocad partisse su ubuntu
<mobius_> avrei appeso da una vita sta m di windows
<mobius_> menomale
<mobius_> grazie ancora
<mobius_> immenso rispetto
<mobius_> notte a tutti
<mobius_> grazie per la pzienza
<mobius_> e spero di risentirvi
<mobius_> penso non ricambiato
<mobius_> :DDD
<cri> notte
<krabador> mobius_, hai altre questioni?
<mobius_> per adesso penso di no
<mobius_> è diverso da windows
<mobius_> ma intuitivo
<mobius_> quindi basterà prenderci la mano
<mobius_> grazie mille krabador
<krabador> di niente
<mobius_> grazie cri
<mobius_> è stato un piacere
<cri> krabador, oggi vuole aiutare tutti XDX
<krabador> cri, hai questioni?
<cri> io io domanda
<krabador> chiedi
<cri> ipotizzando di avere multi boot e possibile usare la stessa home
<krabador> l'hai chiesto oggi
<krabador> puerchè il nome utente sia diverso, puoi
<krabador> *purchè.
<cri> e si ma non ho avuto risposta a questa domanda
<krabador> cri, di base non è molto consigliato
<krabador> ma se proprio devi
<cri> krabador, era solo una curiosita
<cri> in questi giorni ho provato ttute le distro ubuntu lubuntu lubuntu
<cri> ops kubuntu
<cri> e dal mio modesto parere quella che mi piace di piu e la kubuntu
<krabador> cri, tranquillo approfondisci il discorso
<cri> non capisco perche tutte queste versioni
<krabador> sono diversi ambienti grafici
<cri> alla fine sono similari
<krabador> realizzati diversamente
<krabador> in linea di massima per differenti scopi
<krabador> sta all'utente scegliere
<cri> da vecchio utilizzatore di windows unica cosa che mi manca
<cri> e l'integrazione di flash player
<krabador> cri, intendo, se ti è piaciuta kubuntu, continua con essa
<cri> che su ubuntu non e gestita allo stesso modo
<cri> krabador, infatti ho quella
<krabador> cri, sudo apt-get -y install flashplugin-nonfree
<cri> ho preso abbastanza dimestichezza con l'uso della stessa
<krabador> e lo installi in tutte le ubuntu
<cri> si si lo so
<krabador> allora?
<cri> ma mancano alcune cose sulla versione per linux
<krabador> tipo?
<cri> non e proprio la stesa cosa aprendo la stessa applicazione flash su win e linux
<cri> facebooklo conoscerai
<cri> ad esempio in alcuni giochi mancano delle funzioni
<cri> nella maggior parte dei casi esegui a schermo intero
<krabador> cri, il paragone lo fai con lo stesso browser?
<cri> si
<cri> facendolo anche con piu broser nello specifico
<cri> firefox crome cronium
<cri> ma la cosa non cambia
<krabador> cri, il supporto flash per linux da parte di adobe , s'è fermato alla veraione 11.2.202.280
<krabador> chrome lo ha integrato internamente
<krabador> con un plugin che aggiornano
<cri> si avevo letto
<cri> ma a parte questo piccolo dettaglio è un ottimo S.O.
<krabador> flash è destinato ad essere soppiantato da html5
<krabador> sempre piu' velocemente.
<cri> speriamo che le tempistiche non siano troppo lunghe
<krabador> ci sono interessi variegati e da piu' fronti, per l'abbandono di flash
<cri> comunque soppiantarlo in tempi brevi non credo che sia cosi facile
<krabador> in meno di un anno, piu' della metà dei video su youtube gira già senza flash.
<cri> come si fa vedere se un video e in flash o in html5
<giordano> salve a tutti/e, ho un problema il masterizzatore non mi vede i cd o i dvd masterizzati. help me
<D4d0> hello
<Guest34228> chi mi spiega cme unziona!!!!
<almaidinajad> chi volesse fare domande o prender parte ad una discussione su Raring Ringtail che sarà rilasciato oggi può entrare su #ubuntu-it-party
<akhilleus> salve a tutti
<thebestneo> ciao a tutti, ho un serverino che uso anche come mediaserver, ma non riesco a dare i permessi di scrittura al mio utente con samba
<WebbyIT> Ciao a tutti, vi ricordo che c'è il party per l'uscita di Ubuntu 13.04 su #ubuntu-it-party :)
<Gianlucas_> c'è qualcuno che mi può aiutre?
<maury> ciao
<porto942> salve avrei bisogno di un consiglio
<catwoman> ciao a tutti vorrei installare google chrome su ubuntu lts 12.04 ma non riesco come si fà?
<porto942> dicevo ho scaricato il broswer "tor" e una volta installato e tutto mi compare questo errore, in una finestra separata
<porto942> Vidalia detected that the Tor software exited unexpectedly. Please check the message log for recent warning or error messages.
<catwoman> come installare google chrome su ubuntu lts 12.04????
<ange_> Salve a tutti volevo chiedere il modo più veloce per aggiornare alla 13.04?  :)
<Gianlucas> raga
<Gianlucas> sto provando a ripristinare il grub di ubuntu
<Gianlucas> seguendo la guida
<Gianlucas> ma al momento del comando per installare il grub
<Gianlucas> mi da questo errore
<Gianlucas> usr/sbin/grub-bios-setup: warning: this LDM has no Embedding Partition; embedding won't be possible.
<Gianlucas> usr/sbin/grub-bios-setup: warning: Embedding is not possible.  GRUB can only be installed in this setup by using blocklists.  However, blocklis
<Gianlucas> ts are UNRELIABLE and their use is discouraged.. /usr/sbin/grub-bios-setup: error: will not proceed with blocklists.
<mibofra> Gianlucas, uei uei spe
<mibofra> 1)hai ripristinato il loader di win?
<catwoman> installare google chrome???
<catwoman> non ci riesco
<DD3my> catwoman, apri l'ubuntu software center
<DD3my> e scrivi browser web chromium
<catwoman> dd3my gia fatto ma c'è solo chromium :(
<catwoman> non e la stessa coa?
<DD3my> catwoman, si è la stessa cosa :)
<DD3my> cioè chromium è la versione di chrome per linux :)
<catwoman> ma e il più veloce come browser?
<catwoman> perchè mozilla non mi piace tanto come reattività
<catwoman> sopratutto nelle pagine con tanti java script
<catwoman> dd3my sto scaricando chromium poi quale comando devo eseguire per rimuovere mozilla ? e aggiornare chromium?
<DD3my> catwoman, io ti consiglierei di lasciarlo mozilla
<DD3my> catwoman, poi gli aggiornamenti si presentano ogni giorno oppure ogni settimana dipende da come hai impostato le impostazioni di aggiornamento
<Gianlucas> ragazzuoli
<Gianlucas> c e qualcuno?
<cristian_c> !qualcuno | Gianlucas
<ubot-it> Gianlucas: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Gianlucas> Il mio problema [ il seguente
<Gianlucas> scritto anche sul forum
<Gianlucas> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=30&t=556059
<akhilleus> come elimino la riga che mi dice che tuttavia ubuntu 13.04 è disponibile?
<mapreri> akhilleus: ubuntu 13.04 è disponibile, è stata rilasciata mezz'ora fa ;)
<akhilleus> si e quando cerco gli aggiornamenti appare che il software é aggiornato tuttavia ubuntu 13.04 è disponibile
<akhilleus> come elimino la riga?
<mapreri> akhilleus: se non vuoi aggiornare a 13.04 (o farlo più tardi) devi andare nelle impostazioni del gestore aggiornamenti, e togliere il segno di spunta sulla parte che ti dice di notificare nuovi rilasci
<akhilleus> ok
<mapreri> akhilleus: comunque puoi anche semplicemente ignorare quella riga, e quando hai tempo (ci vuole un po' e ti consiglio di aspettare, ora ci sono i server sovraccarichi) ti consiglio di aggiornare
<akhilleus> é migliore?
<akhilleus> hanno tolto unty?
<cri> olaù
<orfeo00> finalmente 13.04
<orfeo00> aggiorno subito
<mapreri> akhilleus: no, unity è stato migliorato, però. che DE usi?
<mapreri> orfeo00: :D
<mapreri> orfeo00: #ubuntu-it-party
<akhilleus> uso gmome2
<akhilleus> gnome2
<akhilleus> il migliore direi
<mapreri> akhilleus: akhilleus dove?
<akhilleus> lubuntu
<cristian_c> akhilleus, ci sono varie derivate: ubuntu gnome,kubuntu, xubuntu e lubuntu
<mapreri> akhilleus: gnome 2 è stato tolto da un sacco di tempo, forse dici lxde...
<akhilleus> ho lubuntu
<akhilleus> esatto lxde
<akhilleus> ma è simile o no?
<mapreri> akhilleus: beh, ora non so le novità in lxde
<cristian_c> lol
<akhilleus> senz alol
<akhilleus> perchp prendere in giro chi ne s ameno?
<cristian_c> akhilleus, diciamo che c'è una certa differenza tra gnome 2 (morto e sepolto) e lxde
<akhilleus> toglieranno lxde da quanto ho letto pure
<cristian_c> akhilleus, chi lo dice?
<akhilleus> diverse comunità della reta
<akhilleus> che collaborano con canonical
<akhilleus> nn io ovviamente
<akhilleus> unity è la morte di ubuntu
<akhilleus> é stata
<cristian_c> akhilleus, fonte?
<akhilleus> chi vivrà vedrà
<cristian_c> lol
<akhilleus> *)
<gigione> ciao a tutti
<gigione> vorrei chiedere un aiuto sull'istallazione di ubuntu 12.10 da usb a 32 bit
<gigione> qualcuno puo aiutarmi?
<mapreri> gigione: beh, oramai ti consiglio di installare la 13.04, rilasciata giusto un'ora fa!
<gigione> la sto scaricando ma ci vogliono 15 ore per scaricarla,  la mia connessione e lenta, intanto vorrei provare la 12.10
<Dix78> gigione non è un problema della tua connessione ma è che la stanno scaricando in molti. Prova a scaricare il file .iso tramite torrent ;)
<mapreri> gigione: ok! a parte che ti consiglio di usare i torrent, poi hai provato ad installarlo? dove trovi problemi?
<mapreri> !chi | gigione
<ubot-it> gigione: se stai parlando con qualcuno in particolare, per rendere più leggibile il canale ti consiglio di inserire il suo nickname in quello che dici (puoi usare il completamento premendo il tasto tab)
<gigione> Ho installato la 12.10 sulla chiavetta con unebootin, procedimento finito ok, cerco di avviare come LIVE sul pc, al termine del caricamento mi chiede un username e password e non capisco cosa sia, mai successo una cosa del genere.
<mapreri> gigione: umh.. allora: 1) provato con "ubuntu" ed "ubuntu"?
<mapreri> gigione: 2) la chiavetta la prepari da win?
<gigione> si da windows
<cristian_c> gigione, richiesta di password sulla live?
<gigione> si sulla live
<cristian_c> uhm
<gigione> ho provato i vari root e root ma nulla
<cristian_c> gigione, ok
<cristian_c> gigione, ubuntu come username e password lascia in bianco
<gigione> fatto e mi da errore, non mi fa accedere
<gigione> ho provato ad installare direttamente ma nulla, a meta insta
<mapreri> !usbwin | gigione
<ubot-it> gigione: Scarica PenDriveLinux (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO | Attenzione: il programma è in inglese
<mapreri> gigione: prova quello ↑
<gigione> purtroppo windows si e cancellato quando ho provato a fare l'istallazione completa di ubuntu,
<gigione> sono senza sistema operativo
<mapreri> gigione: umh...
<mapreri> gigione: se provi ad andare su una console (ctrl+alt+f1) sei già dentro (come dovrebbe essere) o ti chiede di autenticarti?
<mapreri> gigione: ma poi, quindi l'hai già installato?
<cristian_c> gigione, ma è ubuntu ubuntu la distro?
<gigione> e ubuntu 12.10 scaricata stamattina dal sito ufficiale, la LIVE mi compare la classica interfaccia UBUNTU UNITY ma senza programma con 2 caselle di testo e username e password
<gigione> ho provato ad installarlo ma a meta installazione si blocca incontra un errore di hard disk, allora pensavo di istallarlo dalla live una volta caricata, ma ho il problema dela password
<cristian_c> gigione, cambia sessione
<cristian_c> o leggi qui: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=198800
<gigione> ora provo
<cristian_c> scheda ati?
<gigione> dalla LIVE non riesco a cambiare sessione
<gigione> non so che scheda
<gigione> ma credo una intel
<cristian_c> gigione, come non puoi?
<cristian_c> gigione, posta uno screenshot
<cristian_c> gigione, una soluzione potrebbe essere creare un utente
<gigione> come posso entrare in Sessione Gnome failsafe?
<gigione> o come lo posso creare un utente ora?
<cristian_c> gigione, con adduser
<gigione> si, ma non mi da nessuna impostazione o opzione, solo il alto a destra spegnere e riavviare l'orario e il simbolo di un omino, niente piu
<cristian_c> gigione, ctrl+alt+f1
<Liandri> salve
<Liandri> non riesco ad installare il supporto exfat su raring
<attackment> bene caspita appena uscita gia problemi
<Liandri> sul terminale durante l'installazione esce questo
<Liandri> dpkg: errore nell'elaborare /var/cache/apt/archives/fuse-exfat_1.0.1-1_amd64.deb (--unpack):  tentata sovrascrittura di "/usr/share/man/man8/mount.exfat-fuse.8.gz" presente
<gigione> forse sono riuscito a risolvere l'istallazione sta andando a buon fine con una versione da 64bit che avevo gia scaricato in passato
<cristian_c> gigione, 12.10?
<attackment> Liandri:  pare gia ci sia exfat
<Liandri> non mi apre le partizioni
<Liandri> ho provato a rimuovere fuse-exfat e a reinstallarlo
<Liandri> sembra funzioni
<gigione> pero in pc e a 32 bit, dara problemi in futuro?
<gigione> si 12.10
<cristian_c> gigione, per sscoprirlo, digita: lscpu
<cristian_c> *scoprirlo
<gigione> grazie per l'assistenza
<cristian_c> gigione, che risultato ti restituisce?
<gigione> lo sto installando ancora, una volta installato ti diro
<cristian_c> ok
<gigione> una volta installato, mi conviene fare l'aggiornamento dalla 12.10 alla 13.10 direttamente dal UBUNTU?
<cristian_c> gigione, la 13.10 esce ad ottobre
<gigione> 13.04 scusa
<cristian_c> gigione, dipende
<cristian_c> gigione, se vuoi, puoi farlo
<gino> ciao sapete dirmi come installare un flash player funzionante
<gino> ?
<gino> le ho davvero provate tutte
<gino> Xubuntu restricted extras
<gino> gnash
<gino> cambiato anke browser :)
<cristian_c> gino, usi xubuntu?
<gino> si
<gino> ma nn riesco in nessun modo a vedere filmati
<gino> sai darmi qualke dritta??
<Guest69493> ho provato ad installare ubuntu 13.04 con unetbootin... mi da questo errore "invalid or corrupt kernel image"
<Guest69493> soluzioni?
<cri> devi rifare penna
<cri> Guest69493: formatta la penna in fat 32
<cri> che sistema stai utilizzando
<Guest69493> x64
<cri> linux o win
<Guest69493> windows 8
<cri> mmm
<cri> Guest69493: prova a formattare la penna in fat32
<cri> disabilita antivirus prima di fare la penna
<cri> potrebbe creare problemi
<krabador> Guest69493, devi formattare la penna con un utility dell'hp, e rifarla con unetbotin
<a7x> Guest69493 riscarica.
<Guest69493> ok sto facendo la formattazione normale della chiavetta (ho deselezionato formattazione veloce)
<Guest69493> ho riscaricato 3 volte l'iso
<Guest69493> come si chiama l'utility?
<krabador> http://files.extremeoverclocking.com/file.php?f=197
<akis24> ciao
<andrea__> salve
<andrea__> ho problemi con ubuntu qua mi potete aiutare?
<cristian_c> !aiuto | andrea__
<ubot-it> andrea__: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<andrea__> Ho appena installato ubuntu 13.04 su portatile samsung np350e7c ho problemi con i tasti fn. Appena ne utilizzo uno non mi funziona piu la tastiera che faccio?
<cristian_c> andrea__, uhm, si freeza?
<Gianlucas_> qualcuno mi può aiutare con questo problema??  http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=30&t=556059&p=4373543#p4373543
<cristian_c> Gianlucas_, esprimiti
<Gianlucas_> ho scritto già sul forum
<andrea__> cristian_c cosa?
<Gianlucas_> non riesco ad ripristinare il grub di ubuntu
<cristian_c> !ripristino | Gianlucas_
<ubot-it> Gianlucas_: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato, avviate il CD alternate e selezionate "Rescue a broken system"
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> !grub | Gianlucas_
<ubot-it> Gianlucas_: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<Gianlucas_> ho seguito la guida
<Gianlucas_> ma niente
<andrea__> C'e qualche pacchetto da scaricare per i portatili samsung?
<Gianlucas_> mi da un errore
<shooter> giorno ^^
<cristian_c> Gianlucas_, che cosa hai fatto?
<cristian_c> andrea__, uhm, si freeza?
<cristian_c> la tastiera
<Gianlucas_> ho seguito la guida passo per passo
<Gianlucas_> nel momento che installo il grub sulla partizione dove sta ubuntu
<Gianlucas_> mi da questo errore
<andrea__> Dopo la tastiera non funziona piu devo riavviare il pc
<Gianlucas_> usr/sbin/grub-bios-setup: warning: this LDM has no Embedding Partition; embedding won't be possible.
<Gianlucas_> usr/sbin/grub-bios-setup: warning: Embedding is not possible.  GRUB can only be installed in this setup by using blocklists.  However, blocklists are UNRELIABLE and their use is discouraged..
<Gianlucas_> usr/sbin/grub-bios-setup: error: will not proceed with blocklists.
<cristian_c> andrea__, il mouse funza?
<andrea__> il mouse si
<cristian_c> Gianlucas_, ma hai controllato se c'è?
<cristian_c> con fdisk
<Gianlucas_> fdisk mi da questo
<Gianlucas_> dev/sda1   *        2048      718847      358400    7  HPFS/NTFS/exFAT
<Gianlucas_> dev/sda2          718848   252377087   125829120    7  HPFS/NTFS/exFAT
<cristian_c> Gianlucas_, allora c'è
<cristian_c> Gianlucas_, uhm
<Gianlucas_> dev/sda3       252377088   325777407    36700160   83  Linux
<cristian_c> fammi pensare
<cristian_c> andrea__, con quali tasti hai provato?
<pclos> ciao. dove potrei trovare una lista di pc (laptop) per capire se sono adeguati per linux?
<mauro87> niente da fare ... ho formattato l'usb in fat32 ... carico l'iso con unetbootin ... riavvio e faccio partire l'usb... e mi da sempre l'errore  "invalid or corrupt kernel image"
<cristian_c> pclos, sul sito di ubuntu c'è una lista di hardware certificato, ma non è una certezza
<cristian_c> pclos, su cosa hai dei dubbi?
<andrea__> con fn volume e luminosita cioè da F2 a F8 non si blocca con il tasto dello schermo F4
<cristian_c> andrea__, spiegati meglio
<cristian_c> con quali si blocca e con quali non si blocca?
<pclos> grazie cristian_c in effetti ho provato ad installare il pclinuxos, ma nel toshiba satellite c850 non funzia la wifi
<cristian_c> mauro87, hai controllato l'md5?
<mauro87> come faccio
<pclos> e non mi era parso che non fosse escluso da linux
<cristian_c> pclos, ubuntu da live come va?
<cristian_c> !md5  mauro87
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'md5  mauro87'
<cristian_c> !md5 | mauro87
<ubot-it> mauro87: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<pclos> cristian_c, stessi problemi con la wireless, la vede e poi si pianta
<cristian_c> pclos, che wireless è?
<pclos> cristian_c, realtek rt8189ce
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> pclos, integrata?
<pclos> cristian_c, è su un notebook
<cristian_c> Gianlucas_, file -s /dev/sda
<pclos> cristian_c, toshiba satellite c850 19d
<cristian_c> pclos, sembra non esista
<mauro87> md5 check sums are different...
<mauro87> da dove scarico adesso
<andrea__> allora la prova l'ho fatta 2 volte con i tasti che vanno da F2 a F8 utilizzando FN, dopo non funziona piu la tastiera. Eccetto con il tasto per "clonare lo schermo" F4. Ho notato che quando utilizzo un tasto è come se rimanesse bloccato, cioè continua a fare la sua funzione per un bel pò di secondi. In ogni caso la tastiera dopo non funziona piu, il mouse si.
<D4d0> ciao a tutti
<cristian_c> pclos, controlla meglio il modello di scheda
<pclos> cristian_c, e già... ma di rimetterci il win(7,8) non ne ho voglia
<cristian_c> mauro87, appunto, ecco perché
<cristian_c> mauro87, lol
<cristian_c> mauro87, come hai scaricato prima?
<Gianlucas_> per caso me lo potresti segnare sul forum? adesso riavvio e passo sulla live. Intanto sto scaricando anche la linux sicure 12.10
<pclos> cristian_c, è quella che ti ho scritto, realtek 8189 ce
<mauro87> cristian ho scaricato l'iso dal sito ufficiale sia via torrent sia normalmente
<mauro87> da dove scarico adesso
<mauro87> ?
<cristian_c> andrea__, anche con windows stesso problema?
<cristian_c> andrea__, e da live?
<cristian_c> Gianlucas_, te lo posto nuovamente quando ti serfve
<andrea__> NO con windows funziona perfettamente. E anche su debian. Ubuntu 13.04  è installato sul pc
<Gianlucas_> cristian_c ok grazie ;)
<pclos> cristian_c, RTL8188CE scusami a questo link trovi le caratteristiche http://www.toshiba.co.uk/laptops/satellite/c850/satellite-c850-19d/
<cristian_c> pclos, ok, ti eri dimenticato almeno una 'l' :D
<cristian_c> mauro87, 13.04?
<pclos> cristian_c, e già
<mauro87> si ho scaricato la 13.04 amd64
<cristian_c> andrea__, su live?
<cristian_c> pclos, dev'essere una scheda nuova
<cristian_c> *wireless
<pclos> cristian_c, dimenticavo: non è possibile nemmeno usare ndiswrapper, poichè arriva fino a winxp e il notebook non ha driver per winxp
<cristian_c> mauro87, può essere per via dei server intasati
<andrea__> No ho installato ubuntu 13.04 amd64
<cristian_c> ma con il torrent non dovrebbero esserci problemi
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> pclos, digita: lspci -k
<cristian_c> andrea__, prova in live
<pclos> cristian_c, aspetta l'ho spento
<cristian_c> lol
<andrea__> devo ri scariccarlo e rinstallarlo?
<cristian_c> andrea__, no
<cristian_c> andrea__, usa il live cd
<cristian_c> o live usb
<andrea__> ok vado a fare la prova caso mai mi faccio risentire dopo
<cristian_c> insomma, lo stesso supporto da cui hai installato
<danielelic> ciao ragazzi, ho appena installato raring. Sembra strano ma non riesco ad andare nel livello superiore da tastiera. Avete anche voi lo stesso problema?
<cristian_c> andrea__, e inoltre, devi selezionare 'Prova ubuntu senza installatrlo' dal menù principale
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> danielelic, ?
<Ciucca91> Ciao ragazzi...ho messo Ubuntu da poco, quindi non sono ancora pratica...credo di aver combinato un casino con la password per installare i programmi... :/ So che si può recuperare, ma non so come... Qualcuno può aiutarmi? Grazie... :)
<akis24> cristian_c:  qui trova i driver wireless anche per ubuntu in funzione del kernel in uso  http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads/downloadsView.aspx?Langid=1&PNid=48&PFid=48&Level=5&Conn=4&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false&Downloads=true#RTL8188CE
<cristian_c> Ciucca91, prima speiga cos'hai fatto :D
<cristian_c> akis24, ma prima vediamo se c'è già il driver nel kernel :)
<akis24> certo :)
<cristian_c> altrimenti è uno sforzo inutile
<cristian_c> :D
<danielelic> premendo da tastiera il tasto Back Cancer solitamente si ritorna al livello superiore
<cristian_c> danielelic, contesto?
<pclos> cristian_c, non posso inviartelo con il pastebin, ma vede rtl8192ce, ma kernel in use r8169, idem module
<cristian_c> pclos, ma non sei in ethernet?
<danielelic> nel nautilus
<cristian_c> non sei collegato qui via cavo?
<pclos> cristian_c, con un desktop, non con il notebook
<cristian_c> danielelic, boh, non saprei, non uso nautilsu
<cristian_c> *nautilus
<akis24> Ciucca91:  la password è quella con cui hai installato ubuntu  quindi se ricordi quella  sai quale sia
<cristian_c> danielelic, non so se vale per tutti
<Ciucca91> Ok...allora. :D Ieri mi appariva una finestrella dove mi veniva detto di installare Adobe Flash Palyer... Io non sapevo come metterla... Frugando in internet alcuni dicevano di aprire un terminale e metterci dei codici...e io l'ho fatto...ma poi mi chiedeva la password... E io scrivevo, ma non si vedeva nulla...e non capivo...diciamo che credo di aver messo lettere a caso...e credo che siano state prese come password... La vorrei 
<danielelic> su file
<Ciucca91> Ho letto che si potrebbe entrare in grub (?) o recovery mode (?) ma non so come fare...
<Ciucca91> :/
<cristian_c> Ciucca91, chiariamoci, il flash non c'entra nulla con le password
<akis24> Ciucca91:  quando scrivi la password non la vedi ma viene scritta  lo stesso
<vinny998> ciao ragazzi
<cristian_c> Ciucca91, dovresti essere più precisa sulle cose che hai fatto
<vinny998> Uso XChat
<vinny998> GNOME
<vinny998> come faccio ad aggiungere ed entrare in un server?
<Gianlucas_> il grub della 13.04 è uguale a quello della 12.10???
<Ciucca91> Sì, ma che venisse scritta lo stesso l'ho scoperto dopo... :(
<cristian_c> danielelic, sì, capisco, non so qui chi usa unity o gnome con la 13.04
<vinny998> e funzionano i trasferimenti DCC?
<cristian_c> vinny998, è meglio la versione di xchat pulita
<cristian_c> non xchat gnome
<vinny998> ok.
<vinny998> ho anche un altro client
<vinny998> Quassel IRC
<cristian_c> Gianlucas_, uhm, non saprei, penso di no
<danielelic> Ok, grazie per la disponibilità
<vinny998> è meglio questo o quello?
<Ciucca91> cristian_c ho aperto un terminale, messo dei codici e poi quando mi chiedeva la password ho messo delle lettere a caso...credo di aver messo invio e poi di aver fatto "chiudi terminale"...
<akis24> vinny998:  quando lo avvii puoi inserire tutte le net che vuoi dalla finestra di avvio " aggiungi "
<akis24> vinny998: xchat intendo
<vinny998> Ah :)
<pclos> cristian_c, mi scollego e mi ricollego con il notebook via cavo
<cristian_c> vinny998, non ho usato quassel, ma xchat (quello non gnome) è abbastanza buono e completo
<akis24> :)
<vinny998> Ho installato xchat normale
<vinny998> vediamo
<vinny998> torno subito :)
<vinny998> e grazie miller
<vinny998> *mille
<vinny998> :)
<cristian_c> vinny998, ora, su windows non so come siano i vari client per fare un confronto
<vinny998> Beh mIRC è il migliore
<vinny998> ha funzionato una volta con PlayOnLinux, e ora non fuziona più, esce PlayOnLinux has crashed
<cristian_c> Ciucca91, sì, ma sono i codici la parte più oscura della tua spiegazione :D
<akis24> cristian_c:  magari intende i comandi per installare...
<Ciucca91> :D cristian_c....erano cose tipo "sudo apt_get installer flash" e altre cose simili...
<cristian_c> akis24, speriamo che oltre a playonlinux non abbia aggiunto qualche esotico ppa :D
<akis24> :)
<cristian_c> Ciucca91, eh, ma quello non incasina la password
<cristian_c> quali altri comandi hai digitato?
<Ciucca91> Ah, no? Ma io non so che password ho messo! D:
<cristian_c> Ciucca91, quella che hai scelto durante l'installazione del sistema
<Ciucca91> Comandi? Cioè? Scusatemi...sono molto ignorante in materia... :(
<cristian_c> Ciucca91, se poi hai digitato qualche altro comando, lo devi dire
<Ciucca91> Installazione del sistema? Cosa intendi per comando? O.o :D Rido della mia totale ignoranza in materia...! :D
<akis24> Ciucca91: ricapitoliamo ricordi la password di installazione di ubuntu ?
<Ciucca91> Non l'ho installato io...me l'hanno installato... Intendi la password che metto per accenderlo? O quella è un'altra cosa?
<cristian_c> Ciucca91, sì, la stessa password
<Ciucca91> Ah, ok! Sì, quella la so....
<Ciucca91> Aaaah!
<akis24> Ciucca91:  holèèèèèè
<Ciucca91> Ma è la stessa?
<Ciucca91> :D Ahahahahahahah! :D
<akis24> Ciucca91: si è quella è unica
<cristian_c> LOL
<cristian_c> !password
<ubot-it> Per recuperare la password seguire le indicazioni che trovate su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/GestionePassword/Recupero
<Ciucca91> Eh, ma allora come faccio a installare programmi come vlc o Adobe Flash Player?
<cristian_c> Ciucca91, software center
<akis24> passo la parola a cristian_c
<cristian_c> !usc
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'usc'
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> akis24, no no
<cristian_c> :P
<Ciucca91> E poi? Mi chiede una chiave di autenticazione mi sa...
<cristian_c> Ciucca91, che comando?
<Ciucca91> Ok...guidami! :D Io ora ho aperto Ubuntu Software Center...ora cosa dovrei fare?
<akis24> Ciucca91:  guarda trovi tutti i programmi su ubuntu software center e quando deve installare ti chiede la password la scrivi anche se non la vedi è installera' quello che vuoi tu..
<cristian_c> Ciucca91, beh, è semplice, come un app store
<Ciucca91> Mi scrive: è necessario autenticarsi per installare o rimuovere pacchetti... E quindi? Devo mettere la stessa password?
<akis24> yes
<cristian_c> Ciucca91, usa pastebin
<cristian_c> !paste | Ciucca91
<ubot-it> Ciucca91: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Ciucca91> Ooooooh!!! Forse ce la sto facendo!! *___*
<Ciucca91> E i terminali a cosa servono allora? O.o
<pclos> cristian_c  sono sul pc http://pastebin.com/JMUYJYJm
<akis24> Ciucca91:  a fare tante cose .. ma si debbono conoscere i comandi manuali..
<cristian_c> Ciucca91, per compiere alcune operazioni di manuntenzione
<cristian_c> Ciucca91, volendo, si può vivere senza terminale su ubuntu
<Ciucca91> Quindi è meglio se ne sto lontana? :D
<cristian_c> *manutenzione
<cristian_c> Ciucca91, più che altro stai lontana da ppa o repository esterni
<cristian_c> che poi è dura ripristinare
<Ciucca91> Sarebbero? O.o Ora credo mi stia installando vlc...ma poco fa c'era scritto: rimozione...
<Ciucca91> Ok, ok!
<Ciucca91> Credo di averlo installato!! :)
<cristian_c> pclos,         Kernel driver in use: rtl8192ce
<akis24> Ciucca91: trovi scritto " rimozione " perche' lo ha installato quindi se volessi toglierlo.
<cristian_c> 02:00.0 Network controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8188CE n WiFi Adapter (rev 01)
<pclos> cristian_c: si ho visto mna non funzia
<cristian_c> pclos, allora guardiamo un'altra cosa
<cristian_c> ma il driver c'è
<pclos> cristian_c: cioè vuoi dire che DOVREBBE, ma non funziona?
<cristian_c> !ppa | Ciucca91
<ubot-it> Ciucca91: Un Personal Package Archive (PPA) è in grado di fornire il software alternativo non normalmente disponibile nei repository di Ubuntu offical - Alla ricerca di un PPA? Vedi https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - ATTENZIONE: PPA sono pacchetti di terze parti NON supportati il cui utilizzo è a proprio rischio. Vedi anche !addppa e !ppa-purge
<Ciucca91> Ok, grazie mille ad entrambi! :D Amore profondo per voi ora. :D
<cristian_c> pclos, vanno guardate varie cose
<akis24> :)
<akis24> wwwwwwwwww cristian_c il merito è suooooooo
<pclos> cristian_c: sono pronto a pagarti una cena se me lo risolvi, è una settimana che mi ci perdo
<akis24> se magna ..mmm intervengo allora ;)
<cristian_c> akis24, mah, veramente ha risolto da sola
<cristian_c> :D
<cristian_c> pclos, ifconfig -a
<shooterl> salve
<shooterl> :)
<Ciucca91> :D Mi avete aiutato entrambi! :)
<akis24> Ciucca91:  figurati e ricorda la password ;)
<shooterl> avrei un problema chi puo darmi una mano?
<akis24> shooterl:  esponilo..
<shooterl> nel scaricare ubuntu 13, l impronta della md5s e quella della versione 12.04 lts
<Ciucca91> :D Tranquillo akis24!! Fidati che non la scordo più!! ;)
<pclos> cristian_c: http://pastebin.com/vs4A5trB
<cristian_c>           UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
<akis24> shooterl: per ubuntu 13.04 versione desktop  impronta è  b4191c1d1d6fdf358c154f8bf86b97dd
<cristian_c> pclos, funza
<cristian_c> pclos, iwconfig
<pclos> cristian_c: nel senso c he la vedi attiva?
<cristian_c> RUNNING
<akis24> shooterl: basta guardare se scarichi da ubuntu ..
<cristian_c> pclos, anzi, hai tutte e due attive, eth e wlan
<pclos> cristian_c: sì è ciò che passa il convento, ci ho upgradato il notebook ma poi smette e non si riavvia. non naviga
<shooterl> akis24  non scarico da ubuntu, ma da windows, si tratta della prima installazione di ubuntu x me :)
<cristian_c> pclos, prova a digitare a che l'altro comando
<pclos> cristian_c: per questo ho reinstallato configurando in mille modi diversi la wireless
<akis24> shooterl:  intendo se la scarichi dal server ubuntu .. http://www.ubuntu-it.org/download
<pclos> cristian_c: scusa non ho capito
<cristian_c> pclos, iwconfig
<cristian_c> !torrent
<ubot-it> Per scaricare la nuova versione di Ubuntu 12.10 Quantal Quetzal è preferibile usare i torrent: "Ubuntu" http://releases.ubuntu.com/quantal/ | "Kubuntu" http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/12.10/release/ | Per sapere come usare i torrent: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Condivisione/Transmission
<shooterl> akis24: mi da come impronta b436b6d4c7de064652f30d783bda5b4e
<pclos> cristian_c: http://pastebin.com/NVpcRkmZ
<cristian_c> akis24, ho visto il link, ma in questo case pare che l'interfaccia ci sia
<cristian_c> *caso
<akis24> shooterl: dovresti vedere da dove l'hai scaricata se trovi  md5
<akis24> cristian_c:  ok
<cristian_c> pclos, sembra a posto anche qui
<cristian_c> pclos, prova apingare
<cristian_c> *a
<pclos> cristian_c: se  stacco il cavo non navigo più
<cristian_c> akis24, c'è una pagina sil wiki con tutti gli hash
<pclos> cristian_c: senza cavo?
<cristian_c> pclos, uhm, prova a pingare il router
<akis24> guardo cristian_c  vediamo
<cristian_c> akis24, ma ora il wiki sembra offline
<cristian_c> è tornato?
<akis24> si è aperto
<shooterl> akis24: quindi l impronta è sbagliata?
<akis24> shooterl: quella che ti ho dato è relativa a ubuntu 13.04 32 bit versione desktop
<akis24> shooterl: tu che hai ?
<shooterl> akis24 64bit
<shooterl> l impronta che mi da: b436b6d4c7de064652f30d783bda5b4e
<akis24> shooterl:  b436b6d4c7de064652f30d783bda5b4e
<akis24> shooterl:  è corretta
<shooterl> akis24 come mai nel wiki non la trovo sotto la versione 13?
<akis24> shooterl:  prima ti avevo passato un link ma tu non guardi ... http://www.ubuntu-it.org/download/grazie?release=latest&arch=amd64&version=desktop
<akis24> shooterl: guardaci almeno
<akis24> shooterl:  e' la pagina che si apre appena si avvia il download ..
<pclos> cristian_c: potrebbe essere il repository che va quan do gli pare?
<pclos> cristian_c: dopo aver staccato il cavo pingo il router e mi rende unreachable
<pclos> cristian_c: ma ho perso la connessione anche con il cavo
<cristian_c> pclos, quale comando hai digitato?
<pclos> cristian_c: ping 192.168.1.1
<cristian_c> pclos, è quello l'indirizzo del router?
<pclos> cristian_c: sì certo
<cristian_c> pclos, strano, il router dovrebbe pingarlo
<cristian_c> pclos, prova a riavviare il router
<cristian_c> pclos, che router è?
<pclos> cristian_c: è quel ce... della telecon alice gate plus voip etc etc
<onebitxajax> atccccccccccccciuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
<cristian_c> pclos, ora ci pensa onebitxajax
<pclos> cristian_c: expertise di network?
<cristian_c> onebitxajax, non riesce a pingare il router
<onebitxajax> pclos: hai osato disturbarmi, mi deve pranzo cena e colazione epr 1 settiimana
<cristian_c> onebitxajax, ma tu hai un lavoro
<cristian_c> retribuito
<akis24> ahahahahahahah
<onebitxajax> cristian_c: calma, ho sputato sangue per averlo
<pclos> onebitxajax: sarebbe il minimo, ma diimi prima dove vivi
<onebitxajax> pclos: prima risolviamo, quale e' il tuo problema?
<cristian_c> non pinga il router
<cristian_c> unreachable
<onebitxajax> pclos: apri teminale
<pclos> onebitxajax: ho installato pclinuxos perchè avevo problemi con la wirelss
<onebitxajax> pclos: sudo apt-get install -y pastebinit
<cristian_c> pclos, non sei su ubuntu?
<cristian_c> -,-
<onebitxajax> pclos: e sei finito su ubuntu-it per il support?
<cristian_c> lol
<onebitxajax> pclos: se lo sa jester ci ammaza tutti
<pclos> onebitxajax: non su pclinuxos, ma se funzia qui nritorno a ubuntu
<akis24> lalalallalla :))
<cristian_c> buhuahuahuahua
<onebitxajax> minimo ci scioglie nell'acido
<akis24> di ++++
<onebitxajax> ASPETTATE!! ha detto ubuntu
<onebitxajax> facciamo finta che e' su ubuntu
<akis24> ufff..
<cristian_c> uhm
<pclos> onebitxajax: facciamo
<onebitxajax> pclos: apri terminale
 * cristian_c si guarda attorno e fischietta
<pclos> aperto
<onebitxajax> pclos: sudo apt-get install -y pastebinit
<cristian_c> onebitxajax, i driver ci sono wlan0 è running
<cristian_c> onebitxajax, iwconfig mostra la rete
<onebitxajax> cristian_c: ok
<onebitxajax> pclos: ci sei?
<cristian_c> onebitxajax, l'unico problema è il ping che non va
<onebitxajax> cristian_c: ma a che gli serve pingare il router?
<cristian_c> onebitxajax, per vedere se comunica con isso
<onebitxajax> what??
<cristian_c> onebitxajax, può anche pingare i dns, volendo
<cristian_c> o google
<pclos> onebitxajax: il pacchetto non è stato trovato
<onebitxajax> pclos: pastebinna il comando sudo ifconfig
<onebitxajax> pclos: mi sembra impossibile
<onebitxajax> !pastebinit
<ubot-it> pastebinit è la versione a linea di comando equivalente di !pastebin - L'output di un comando oppure del testo possono essere reindirizzati a pastebinit, il quale risponde con un URL contenente l'output - Per usare pastebinit, installare il pacchetto « pastebinit » dall'ubuntu software center - Esempio di utilizzo: comando | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<cristian_c> onebitxajax, se fosse un problema con ipv6, non dovrebbe andare neanche l'ethernet, o sbaglio?
<pclos> onebitxajax: pclinuxos tutto è possibile (il comando è su e non puoi eseguirlo di seguito)
<onebitxajax> cristian_c: so poco di ipv6, ma credo che non centri perche s non sbaglio ce il supporto ipv4 e ipv6
<onebitxajax> pclos: non ho capito
<pclos> onebitxajax: http://pastebin.com/SLSYF9x1
<cristian_c> onebitxajax, sì, ma di solito la navigazione non va a causa dell'ipv6, e quindi va disattivato
<pclos> onebitxajax: è disattivato come dicono le struzioni
<cristian_c> onebitxajax, come dicevo prima, tutte e due le interfacce attive
<cristian_c> indirizzo inet6
<cristian_c> Ohh...
<onebitxajax> pclos: perche vuoi pingare il router?
<onebitxajax> pclos: hai ttaccato il cavo e la wifi sullo stesso router?
<pclos> onebitxajax: sì certo
<cristian_c> onebitxajax, gliel'ho consigliato io
<cristian_c> ma non pinga
<onebitxajax> ma perche vuole pingare il router???
<pclos> onebitxajax: me lo chiese cristian_c
<cristian_c> onebitxajax, a me pinga il router
<cristian_c> a me funza
<pclos> onebitxajax: cristian_c e anche a me con il cavo
<cristian_c> uhm
<onebitxajax> pclos: sudo ping -I wlan0 -N ipv4 192.168.1.1
<cristian_c> onebitxajax, perché sudo?
<onebitxajax> cristian_c: a prova di noob
<cristian_c> lol
<onebitxajax> :°°°°°°°°°°D
<cristian_c> è un comando da 'hACKER
<onebitxajax> no
<cristian_c> :P
<cristian_c> da noob?
<onebitxajax> cristian_c: e' un comando da man ping
<onebitxajax> :P :P :P :P
<pclos> onebitxajax: così vedi e capisci come funzia il pclinuxos http://pastebin.com/cLbcPgNg
<onebitxajax> pclos: ping -I wlan0 -N ipv4 192.168.1.1
<cristian_c> ping -I wlan0 -N ipv4 192.168.1.1
<cristian_c> lol
<onebitxajax> cristian_c: mmmmmmmm pero ha amesso adesso pubblicamente di usare pclinuxos
<onebitxajax> cristian_c: che si fa?
<cristian_c> sssshhhhh
<akis24> e' pronto a vedere il rogo ardere..
<pclos> onebitxajax: http://pastebin.com/nfAd6QCT
<pclos> onebitxajax: di quella pira... l'orrendo foco...
<cristian_c> lol
<andrea__> Allora ho provato ubuntu 13.04 e fa pena. Allora appena uso i tasti FN del volume che sono da F6 a F8. Mi si blocca la tastiera e non posso piu scrivere. Funziona il mouse e gli altri tasti FN e non funziona la "Dash credo che si chiami cosi, il pallino per aprire i programmi"  che faccio?
<andrea__> Succede sia live che installato
<cristian_c> andrea__, ma in live?
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> andrea__, magari è troppo presto
<andrea__> funzionano i pacchitti della 12.04?
<andrea__> pacchetti*
<cristian_c> andrea__, a qeusto punto, meglio provare la 12.04
<cristian_c> *questo
<andrea__> Mi sa che a questo punto vado su debian testing XD ormai ubuntu mi ha deluso
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> andrea__, la testing diventa stable fra qualche giorno
<cristian_c> i primi di maggio
<AlexZion> scusate gente , ma ho notato che da oggi , sui sistemi 12.10, appaiono gli aggiornamenti di versione...., solo che non mi da nessuna scelta, e mi sembra davvero una cosa ssurda ......, basta cliccare sulla normale icona dei normali aggiornamenti , e parte la procedura di avamzamento versione ...., ma che è un dispetto .. ?
<pclos> onebitxajax: http://pastebin.com/QAw9gq4M guada un po'
<cristian_c> andrea__, ma eri avanzato, o avevi installato da zero?
<onebitxajax> pclos: ping -I wlan0 -4 192.168.1.1
<cristian_c> Destination Host Unreachable
<onebitxajax> pclos: ok vuoldire che non ce
<cristian_c> onebitxajax, secondo te?
<cristian_c> onebitxajax, è assurdo
<onebitxajax> cristian_c: il router sta trollando
<andrea__> ho debian dal 2009
<onebitxajax> pclos: ping -I wlan0 -s ipv4 192.168.1.255
<onebitxajax> andrea__: installa 12.04
<cristian_c> andrea__, parlo di ubuntu
<onebitxajax> andrea__: e' la migliore, personalmente penso che la 13.10 sara il piu grande flop della storia dell'
<onebitxajax> andrea__: dei pinguini
<cristian_c> onebitxajax, saucy salamander?
<onebitxajax> o,o si chiama cosi?
<cristian_c> lol
<andrea__> ubuntu ho utilizzato la 8 9 e 10, la 12 ma ho smesso subito perchè fa pena
<cristian_c> oggi è uscita ranring ringtail
<cristian_c> *raring
<onebitxajax> andrea__: fatto bene
<pclos> onebitxajax: http://pastebin.com/Dacs0NMv
<onebitxajax> andrea__: passa a mac o torna a windows
<cristian_c> andrea__, anchelì problema con i tasti Fn?
<andrea__> avevo un altro pc e non posso dire che avevo problemi dei tasti fn
<cristian_c> uhm
<onebitxajax> andrea__: usa neptune e' buona
<onebitxajax> andrea__: cmq la 13.10 non e' uscita, aspettiamo a giudicare
<onebitxajax> pclos: ping -I wlan0 -s ipv4 192.168.1.255
<andrea__> comunque vediamo se c'è qualcuno che mi può aiutare
<onebitxajax> andrea__: in cosa?
<cristian_c> andrea__, non ho installato la 13.04, che è uscita oggi, quindi non so se ci sono problemi con i tasti fn
<pclos> oneping -I wlan0 -s ipv4 192.168.1.255
<pclos> Do you want to ping broadcast? Then -b
<pclos> scusa onebitxajax
<onebitxajax> pclos: mmmmmmmmmm non saprei
<onebitxajax> pclos: installa in qualche maniera pastebinit
<andrea__> devo creare programmi per ubuntu e mi serve un programma che mi funziona sia con la grafica per creare le interfaccie e sia con codici di programmazione conosco sia c, c++, java. Che mi consigliate? a voglio svilluppare su debian o ubuntu, su linux insomma
<pclos> onebitxajax: cerco su synaptic
<onebitxajax> andrea__: se hai debian dal 1999 usa gli stesi
<onebitxajax> andrea__: quelli che usavi fino ad oggi, ci sono su ubuntu
<matt____> ciao a tutti scusate ma se installo la versione 13.04 poi riesco a masterizzarla sul cd?
<onebitxajax> matt____: spigati meglio
<pclos> onebitxajax: nautilus-pastebin può andar bene?
<onebitxajax> pclos: mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
<onebitxajax> pclos: cerca nmap e installalo
<matt____> tipo io ora ho la versione 12.10 vorrei are l'aggiornamento alla versione 13.4 poi vorrei anche masterizzarla su cd
<onebitxajax> matt____: perche vuoi masterizzarla su cd?
<andrea__> ok grazie  ci si sente ciao
<Liandri> bene, dopo aver installato il supporto per l'exFAT non riesco ad aprire una partizione
<matt____> cosi in caso mi succeda qualcosa posso reinstallare direttamente alla versione 13.4
<matt____> no?
<cristian_c> andrea__, appunto, dipende da cosa ci devi fare. uno volendo può usare soltanto un semplicem editor di testo e un compilatore :D
<onebitxajax> matt____: aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah
<pclos> http://pastebin.com/uQpKQgZh onebitxajax
<onebitxajax> matt____: si lo puoi fare sempre. comunque puoi anche masteizzarla su usb
<cristian_c> matt____, prima la masterizzi, poi la installi :P
<onebitxajax> pclos: installa nmap
<onebitxajax> !usb | matt____
<ubot-it> matt____: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<matt____> cioè ora la installo poi devo andare a scaricare l'iso dal sito e poi metterlo su usb?
<cristian_c> matt____, a questo pnto, scaricati la 13.04
<cristian_c> :D
<D4d0> footprinting
<pclos> onebitxajax: già installato
<Liandri> ho questo errore quando apro la partizione Error mounting /dev/sdd3 at /media/fabri/DATI: Command-line `mount -t "exfat" -o "uhelper=udisks2,nodev,nosuid" "/dev/sdd3" "/media/fabri/DATI"' exited with non-zero exit status 1: stdout: `FUSE exfat 1.0.1 ' stderr: `ERROR: `pagefile.sys' real size does not equal to size (0 != 8565592064). '
<onebitxajax> cristian_c: forse matt____ vuole fare un avanzamento e non installazione ex novo
<onebitxajax> pclos: da terminale
<onebitxajax> pclos: nmap 192.168.1.*
<cristian_c> matt____, sono due release diverse
<onebitxajax> Liandri: sembra una ntfs, sicuro che e' una fat32?
<cristian_c> onebitxajax, in futuro, dico
<matt____> posso fare l'avanzamento alla 13.4 poi vado su creatori dischi
<cristian_c> Liandri, sudo fdisk -l
<Liandri> no è un exFAT e son sicuro
<cristian_c> !paste | Liandri
<ubot-it> Liandri: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<pclos> onebitxajax: mi dice che ho superato il numero di paste
<cristian_c> 1paste | pclos
<onebitxajax> !paste | pclos
<ubot-it> pclos: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> lol
<onebitxajax> ho vinto ioooooooooooooooooooooo
<onebitxajax> D4d0: dicevi?
<Liandri> ecco l'errore http://paste.ubuntu.com/5601544/
<D4d0> onebitxajax: no ping di server e port discovered con nmap
<D4d0> pensava audit test
<onebitxajax> D4d0: mmmmmm non ti seguo
<pclos> onebitxajax: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5601546/ scusami ma non mi ero accorto
<D4d0> onebitxajax: Nmap per fare un test di sicurezza,pensavo un analisi
<onebitxajax> pclos: http://192.168.1.1)
<onebitxajax> pclos: http://192.168.1.1 <<------------apri questo con mozilla
<onebitxajax> D4d0: dici per il ping al router di pclos ?
<pclos> onebitxajax: sì certo aperto il mio router
<onebitxajax> pclos: si apre?
<onebitxajax> pclos: il ruoter NON risponde al ping, fine della storia
<onebitxajax> pclos: quale e' il tuo vero problema?
<D4d0> onebitxajax: si
<onebitxajax> cristian_c: quale e' il vero poblema di pclos
<onebitxajax> D4d0: spiegati meglio che non ho capito cosa vuoi dirmi
<pclos> onebitxajax: non funziona la wireless
<onebitxajax> pclos: /join pclinuxos
<Liandri> cristian_c: ho eseguito il comando
<Liandri> cristian_c: ho eseguito il comando http://paste.ubuntu.com/5601553/
<onebitxajax> pclos: se fosse stato qui jester ci avvrebbe preso sotto con la macchina
<D4d0> se il router non funziona puoi fare un analisi di ping  e traceroute con nmap
<onebitxajax> pclos: non possiao spere pehe la wifi non funziona su pclinuxos
<pclos> onebitxajax: sì capisco, ma fai conto che sia uguale con ubuntu
<D4d0> onebitxajax: era solo un consiglio lanciato al vento
<onebitxajax> D4d0: ora l'ho colto :) non capivo
<pclos> onebitxajax: l'ho provato prima
<onebitxajax> pclos: non lo e' :P :P
<cristian_c>  /dev/sdd3       391297024   976773119   292738048    7  HPFS/NTFS/exFAT
<pclos> onebitxajax: aspetta ho cambiato da ubuntu a pclinuxos per questo problema, sono diversi anni che uso ubuntu
<pclos> nel mio desk c'è ubuntu
<Liandri> è quella la partizione
<D4d0> onebitxajax: non preuccuparti :D
<onebitxajax> D4d0: cmq coe vedi da qui il router e' 192.168.1.1 non risponde al ping ma e' attivo http://paste.ubuntu.com/5601546/
<onebitxajax> pclos: cmq in ogni casom io non ho l'esperienza per sapere perhe la wifi non funziona
<D4d0> onebitxajax: ok
<cristian_c> pclos, dmesg | tail
<D4d0> onebitxajax: mmmmm bizzarro
<pclos> ok onebitxajax e cristian_c grazie lo stesso della vs. disponibilità, sappiate (se può servire) che questo laptop nasce inibito dal costruttore. nel suo bios ci sono due settaggi che lo bloccano per qualsiasi intervento non mswindow
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> pclos, io avrei digitato il comando
<cristian_c> :D
<cristian_c> Liandri, prova a fargli un fsck
<Liandri> ho trovato il problema
<vidaz92> salve a tutti.. ho una domanda.. praticamente ho installato ubuntu 12.10 su un pc fisso con scheda grafica https://www.facebook.com/canfrimpongplaypingpong
<vidaz92> se va beh..
<vidaz92> scusate il paste..
<vidaz92> su scheda grafica Readeon X600 Series
<vidaz92> solo che unity è veramente lento..
<Liandri> cristian_c: il problema è nella tabella delle partizioni
<cristian_c_> scusate, server disconnesso
<provo1304> sto provando la live di u13.04
<provo1304> come attivo gnome desktop?
<D4d0> non c'è
<D4d0> lo istalli separatamente
<provo1304> nn c'è cosa?
<D4d0> gnome
<pclos> cristian_c: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5601581/
<pclos> cristian_c: sì certo pensavo aveste esaurito la ...pazienza
<provo1304> si che c'è
<cristian_c_> provo1304, è uscita Ubuntu Gnome 13.04
<provo1304> ho scaricato la gnome desktop
<D4d0> da dove l'hai scaricato
<cristian_c_> provo1304, in alternativa, installi gnome-shell
<provo1304> dal sito ufficiali
<cristian_c_> D4d0, in realtà, c'è
<pclos> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5601605/ cristian_c_
<D4d0> cristian_c_: si ma se non mette le sorgenti necessarie
<provo1304> ho fatto il download della gnome
<cristian_c_> pclos, :O
<cristian_c_> pclos, strane righe escono
<pclos> cristian_c_:
<pclos> rifaccio?
<cristian_c_> D4d0, non deve mettere niente, è tra le derivate
<cristian_c_> pclos, asp
<pclos> cristian_c_: prego
<pclos> ma siamo sempre attivi?
<pclos> pare...
<cristian_c> pclos, sto guardando
<pclos> cristian_c: sì fai pure, non capivo se era sempre problema di server :)
<cristian_c> pclos, ho visto, dovresti ripetere i comandi con l'interfaccia eth scollegata
<pclos> cristian_c: quali?
<cristian_c> pclos, ad esempio: dmesg | tail
<pclos> ok
<pclos> faccio
<cristian_c> quel messaggio è relativo alle due interfacce attive
<cristian_c> nello stesso momento
<pclos> crist
<cristian_c> lol
<AlexZion> non mi meraviglierei più di tanto se presto sulla tray icon mi apparirà il pulsante per l'autodistruzione con un click ...., non è molto diversa la cosa in fondo ..... :D
<pclos> cristian_c: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5601628/  con il cavo staccato e dismesso l'eth0
<cristian_c> pclos, escono altri messaggi di errore
<pclos> cristian_c: sì visto, ma non capisco se la wireless può funzionare oppure no... con questo sistema operativo
<cristian_c> pclos, ho cercato
<pclos> cristian_c: per un certo tempo, dopo installazione ha funzionato
<cristian_c> pclos, leggo che se utilizzato come access point da questi errori
<cristian_c> pclos, non è che hai impostato la scheda come access point?
<pclos> cristian_c:  sì certo
<cristian_c> pclos, ?
<pclos> cristian_c: me la configura così il sistema
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> Ecco
<pclos> cristian_c: aspetta vedo se ho altre possibilità
<cristian_c> pclos, non ha senso quello che hai fatto
<onebitxajax> mmmmmmmmmm
<pclos> cristian_c: oddio che ho fatto?
<cristian_c> onebitxajax, visto? Le becco tutte!
<cristian_c> XD
<pclos> cristian_c: spero  parlavi di femmine :)
<onebitxajax> pclos: allora olte ad aver commesso un reato grave di venire su ubuntu-it a chiedere aiuto su pclinuxos
<cristian_c> no
<onebitxajax> pclos: portando me e cristian_c a commetre un cimine contro l'umanita
<onebitxajax> pclos: hai impostato la wifi come hot spot
<cristian_c> pclos, sono asociale come onebitxajax
<cristian_c> :P
<onebitxajax> quindi sei ddda picchiare
<pclos> onebitxajax: sono un ubuna++tiamno più convinto di te
<onebitxajax> da picchiare*
<onebitxajax> pclos: non mi sono definito ubuntuiano
<pclos> mi dite cg
<onebitxajax> pclos: non lo sono
<pclos> mi dite che devo fare?
<cristian_c> pclos, comunque, il problema è quello
<onebitxajax> cristian_c: io nn so cosa fare sinceramnete
<pclos> ecco
<cristian_c> hai configurato la scheda come access point
<cristian_c> e non va bene.
<cristian_c> perché l'AP è il router
<pclos> no  non io il sistema ubuntu compreso cristian_c
<cristian_c> pclos, ?
<pclos> cristian_c: prima di pclinuxos ho installato ubuntu e aveva gli stessi problemi
<cristian_c> pclos, beh, devi disattivare la modalità acces point
<pclos> ditemi come risolvooooooooooooo
<pclos> cristian_c: da dove e dove?
<pclos> sul router per caso?
<cristian_c> pclos, in pratica la staiu usando come hotspot
<pclos> cristian_c: ne so quanto prima
<cristian_c> pclos, penso da network manager
<cristian_c> asp
<pclos> cristian_c: ma non è che devo farlo sul router?
<cristian_c> pclos, uhm, su win stesso problema?
<pclos> cristian_c: none su win funzionava ma ci volevo linux, coswì ho isntallato ubuntu
<cristian_c> pclos, sudo iwconfig
<pclos> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5601673/ cristian_c
<cristian_c> pclos, io ho: Mode:Managed
<cristian_c>           Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.412 GHz  Access Point: Not-Associated
<cristian_c> invece da me è diverso
<cristian_c> da te è: Access Point: Not-Associated
<pclos> cristian_c: sì ho capity
<cristian_c> pclos, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1608770
<pclos> adesso il probelma è trovargli la soluzione
<pclos> (scusa) ma non ci vedo più
<cristian_c> devi associarlo
<cristian_c> pclos, ?
<pclos> cristian_c: ho capito, vedrò di leggermi qualcosa. ritornerò a ubuntu misa
<pclos> se funziona
<cristian_c> pclos, ci sono vari altri topic in giro per la rete
<cristian_c> già googlando ne ho trovati molti
<cristian_c> su cosa fare
<cristian_c> pclos, intanto abbiamo individuato il problema
<cristian_c> non è poco
<cristian_c> :D
<pclos> cristian_c: io sono una capra... poca esperienza. uso ubuntu per office
<cristian_c> pclos, openoffice c'è anche su windows
<pclos> sì certo. merito tuo io fatto proprio nulla
<cristian_c> :D
<cristian_c> pclos, al limite , se hai difficoltà a eseguire le procedure, posta sul forum
<pclos> cristian_c: lascia stare, dammi retta
<cristian_c> e ti aiutano a farlo
<cristian_c> correttamente
<cristian_c> lol
<pclos> graziue amico sei stato molto gentile e dispobibi
<pclos> anche l'altro onebitxajax
<pclos> vi sono debitore, dico sul serio cristian_c
<cristian_c> pclos, facci sapere, nel caso
<cristian_c> :D
<pclos> grazie ancora, sì certamente, anche per soddisfazione
<pclos> mi scollego e provo a cercare
<pclos> ciao grazie e buone cose
<cristian_c> ciao
<pclos> cristian_c: sei un grandeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<thebestneo> ciao a tutti, non riesco a dare i permessi di scrittura ad una condivisione di rete samba montata come partizione
<cristian_c> thebestneo, cos'hai fatto?
<thebestneo> cristian_c: l'ho montata col comando sudo mount -t cifs //ip/folder /media -o username=username
<Gianlucas> qualcuno mi puo dare una mano con questo errore
<Gianlucas> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=30&t=556059
<Gianlucas> non riesco a reinstallare il grub
<cristian_c> thebestneo, forse devi usare i giusti parametri con sudo mount
<cristian_c> Gianlucas, hai installato il pacchetto che ti ho suggerito?
<thebestneo> cristian_c: ne ho provati vari.. ma non riesco
<cristian_c> thebestneo, asp
<cristian_c> thebestneo, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Samba
<thebestneo> cristian_c: permission denied
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> thebestneo, spiegati meglio
<thebestneo> cristian_c: ho provato a fare il mount con smbmount, mi chiede la password e mi da "permission denied"
<cristian_c> thebestneo, prova con sudo
<thebestneo> cristian_c: già fatto...
<cristian_c> um
<cristian_c> *uhm
<cristian_c> thebestneo, sempre lo stesso messaggio
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> thebestneo, hai seguito la parte precedente?
<thebestneo> cristian_c: sono riuscito a montarla adesso, dandogli anche lo username samba da usare e la password, ma non riesco a creare cartelle
<cristian_c> thebestneo, perché?
<thebestneo> cristian_c: perchè cosa??
<cristian_c> 'ma non riesco a creare cartelle'
<AlexZion> mibofra: versione di parole-conference ?
<thebestneo> cristian_c: eh è il mio problema principale..
<mibofra> AlexZion, sbagliasti chan XD
<AlexZion> mibofra: link , comando per chiamare , please ..
<cristian_c> thebestneo, cos'hai fatto?
<AlexZion> ops pardon ..... :)
<thebestneo> cristian_c: ho montato la condivisione samba come partizione
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> e per le cartelle?
<thebestneo> cristian_c: scusami ma non capisco cosa vuoi sapere...
<cristian_c> thebestneo, hai provato a creare cartelle?
<thebestneo> cristian_c: si, e mi dice che non ho il permesso
<cri> ciao
<cristian_c> thebestneo, asp
<Rik_84> Buona sera a tutti, questo e la mia prima connessione e vorrei chiedere aiuto per un problema c'è qualcun disponibile?
<cristian_c> !qualcuno | Rik_84
<ubot-it> Rik_84: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Rik_84> Ok scusate non volevo passare davanti ad altri :) Io uso un acer one 756 da 11,6" cpu intel 64 bit con ubuntu 12.04 64 bit e non riesco ad impostare la risoluzione del secondo monitor a 1366x768. In questo momento mi da solo la 1024x768. Ho provato da giorni a consultare i forum senzarisultato.
<cristian_c> Rik_84, non è un helpdesk
<cristian_c> non c'è davanti o dietro :D
<Rik_84> perdonami ma non ho capito
<cristian_c> Rik_84, qui è un canale di supporto volontario
<cristian_c> Rik_84, usi l'uscita vga?
<Rik_84> si
<cristian_c> !tvout
<ubot-it> Schede video Ati: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/Ati/TvOut; Schede video Nvidia: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/Nvidia/TvOut
<cristian_c> Rik_84, leggi una delle due
<Rik_84> io ho la scheda video integrata
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> quale?
<Rik_84> va bene cmq?
<cristian_c> eh
<Rik_84> intel hd graphics
<Rik_84> questi link vanno bene comunque anche se ho la scheda video integrata?
<cristian_c> Rik_84, se è intel, non servono
<cristian_c> Rik_84, a me sulla intel fungeva
<Rik_84> apparentemente sembra tutto ok anche a me anche se prima per tre volte mi ha dato un erroredi sistema e sbirciando nei dettagli mi diceva di un problema di grafica intel e di drive
<Rik_84> pensavo che e per quel problema che non riesco a mettere la risoluzione giusta del secondo monitor
<cristian_c> Rik_84, magari posta: xrandr -q
<Rik_84> ecco il risultato: rik@rik-AO756:~$ xrandr -q Screen 0: minimum 320 x 200, current 2390 x 768, maximum 32767 x 32767 LVDS1 connected 1366x768+0+0 (normal left inverted right x axis y axis) 256mm x 144mm    1366x768       60.1*+    1360x768       59.8     60.0      1024x768       60.0      800x600        60.3     56.2      640x480        59.9   VGA1 connected 1024x768+1366+0 (normal left inverted right x axis y axis) 0mm x 0mm    1
<cristian_c> !paste | Rik_84
<ubot-it> Rik_84: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Rik_84> riesci a vedere il risultato? la chat penso che mi blocchi il copia incolla
<cristian_c> Rik_84, su pastebin
<Rik_84> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5601915/
<cristian_c> Rik_84, uhm, hai entrambe connesse
<cristian_c> Rik_84, dipende dalla modalità scelta
<Rik_84> si  sono entrambe connesse
<cristian_c> io ne consoco tre
<Rik_84> il secondo monitor mi da come sconosciuto
<cristian_c> *conosco
<cristian_c> schermo clonato, schermo esteso e switch
<Rik_84> a me serve principalmente esteso
<Rik_84> se metto come clonato vedo tutto in 4:3 ma non la uso mai quella modaliatà
<cristian_c> Rik_84, hai aperto l'utility del monitor?
<Rik_84> si
<cristian_c> e hai scelto esteso?
<Rik_84> ho solo tolto ilflag da duplica monitor e funziona ma e la risoluzione che non riesco a cambiareperche nel menu a tedina manca proprio
<cristian_c> Rik_84, con lo switch ottieni sempre la stessa risoluzione?
<Rik_84> perdona l'ignoranza ma non so cos'è lo switch, forse la duplicazione del monitor?
<cristian_c> Rik_84, no
<cristian_c> Rik_84, o uno o l'altro
<cristian_c> xrandr --left-of
<cristian_c> xrandr --right-of
<cristian_c> questo invece è per l'esteso
<cristian_c> volendo c'è anche above, below e pos
<Rik_84> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5601945/
<cristian_c> Rik_84, prova prima a switchare
<cristian_c> per vedere se ti da le stesse risoluzioni
<Rik_84> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5601951/
<cristian_c> Rik_84, prova prima a switchare
<Rik_84> Capito, se switcho al secondo monitor non cambia nulla mentre quello del notebook diventa nero
<Rik_84> forse vuoi che inverto switcho e ti posto i risultati dei comandi che mi hai dato?
<cristian_c> Rik_84, quindi non funza?
<cristian_c> Rik_84, come hai switchato?
* enzotib changed the topic of #ubuntu-it to: Canale italiano ufficiale di supporto per Ubuntu | Regolamento e info registrazione: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida  | Non incollare in canale, usare http://pastebin.ubuntu.com  | Log del canale: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Ubuntu 13.04 Raring Ringtail: http://releases.ubuntu.com/raring/
<cristian_c> enzotib, di là c'è un tizio che si diverte a disturbare gli utenti
<Rik_84> Ho spostato il secondo monitor con il mouse sulla sinistra nel pannello del monitor
<enzotib> cristian_c, grazie, vedo
<lisa_> buona sera a tutti. non và la mia web-cam con ubuntu 12.04..... ho provato a seguire la procedura indicata sul forum... ma manca qualche file:
<lisa_> roberto@roberto-desktop:~$ LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so skype ERROR: ld.so: object '/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.
<cristian_c> Rik_84, no, dovresti usare il tasto Fn
<cristian_c> lisa_, hai provato prima con cheese?
<Rik_84> ah, non va
<D4d0> buona sera
<cristian_c> Rik_84, quale combinazione hai digitato?
<Rik_84> nessuna
<cristian_c> lol
<Rik_84> fn f5
<D4d0> ho un problema gestionale
<Rik_84> sorry
<cristian_c> Rik_84, F5 è....
<Rik_84> fn+f5
<D4d0> non riesco a riordinare le cartelle in ordine alfabetico
<lisa_> con cheese funziona
<cristian_c> lisa_, ottmo
<lisa_> ma manca quello che è indicato nella procedura:     /usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so        io quel file non ce l'ho. come mai?
<cristian_c> lisa_, quello era il vecchio comando
<lisa_> c'è il nuovo?
<cristian_c> lisa_, andava bene sulle vecchie release di ubuntu
<cristian_c> lisa_, va cambiato il percorso
<cristian_c> delle directory
<lisa_> infatti prima funzionava, avevo la 10.04 e ho fatto l'avanzamento...
<cristian_c> asp
<cristian_c> !webcam
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Webcam/ | Compatibili linux e skype: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeWebCams
<gianluca_> ciao ragazzi ma che bello è?
<gianluca_> troppo togo oh!
<cristian_c> lisa_, LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libv4l/v4l1compat.so skype
<cristian_c> gianluca_, lol
<D4d0> maledetto winw quando finirai di scaricarti
<akhilleus> sera
<D4d0> wine*
<gianluca_> XD
<gianluca_> wine... vero, ora m'u scarrico
<D4d0> a me va avanti all infinito
<D4d0> wine
<Rik_84> cosa faccio aspetto o mi rassegno?
<cristian_c> gianluca_, calabro?
<gianluca_> sto raring ringtail va di bella
<cristian_c> Rik_84, che disegno c'è?
<lisa_> non funziona, però scusate ora devo scappare.... a dopo!
<Th3S5lv3rF5r3_> Buongiorno a tutti . . . ho letto la pagina di benvenuto del 'GruppoSviluppo' e volevo sapere come entrare nei developer di ubuntu . . . Ho letto anche la parte relativa allo sviluppo . . . http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoSviluppo/ComeIniziare Ma volevo sapere, gentilmente, anche a che progetti posso partecipare . . . io sto imparando il c++ . . . c'è qualche progetto che posso intraprendere con questo tipo di linguaggio ? 
<cristian_c> sul tasto F5
<gianluca_> no cristian però quasi, siciliano
<Rik_84> sembra un monitor nero con una specie i i maiuscola e un monitor bianco mentre l'f6 ha un monitor col sole dentro freccia destra e monito pieno
<Rik_84> f5 e tipo cos' oIo (col destro pieno)
<cristian_c> Rik_84, su windows funza?
<Rik_84> prima si ora non so perchè ho solo la 12.04 sul pc
<Rik_84> con winddows adndava tutta la grafica
<cristian_c> Th3S5lv3rF5r3_, /join #ubuntu-it-dev
<cristian_c> !dev
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'dev'
<cristian_c> lol
<Th3S5lv3rF5r3_> cristian_c sono dentro ma nessuno risponde :(
<cristian_c> Th3S5lv3rF5r3_, pinga qualcuno
<cristian_c> Rik_84, sempre con lo stesso tasto?
<cristian_c> F5
<Rik_84> si
<Rik_84> per intenderci il pc e nuovo di pacca l'ho acquistato appunto per ubuntu quindi per forza funziona
<cristian_c> Rik_84, premi il tasto (Fn+F5) e poi digita: dmesg | tail
<cristian_c> Rik_84, metti su pastebin
<Rik_84> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5602049/
<gianluca_> si dovrebbe aggiornare wine da ubuntu software center, è uscita la versione 1.5
<cristian_c> [  870.297049] type=1400 audit(1366912926.792:25): apparmor="DENIED" operation="capable" parent=1 profile="/usr/sbin/cupsd" pid=934 comm="cupsd" pid=934 comm="cupsd" capability=36  capname="block_suspend"
<cristian_c> Rik_84, controlla, le impostazioni sospensione, ibernazione, ecc...
<Rik_84> e impostato per non sospendersi e non ibernarsi, solo se chiudo il coperchio del notebook si sospende
<cristian_c> Rik_84, dovresti provare a ripristinare le impostazioni standard
<cristian_c> di default, diciamp
<cristian_c> *diciamo
<it-39> buonasera a tutti
<gianluca_> jij
<Rik_84> cristian_c, mi vedi mi si era disconnesso tutto qua
<cristian_c> uhm
<Rik_84> io ho reinstallato ubuntu 12.04 sta mattina e non ho cambiato le impotazioni quindi penso che quelle che ho siano quelle di default
<Guest91756> Vi prego non insultatemi per quello che sto per scrivere ma dato che sta mattina ho avuto l'ora del citrullo ho cancellato la ripartizione di ubuntu 12.10 da windows e unite a windoes 7 ed ovviamente ora non si avvia più. Ho fatto sta cosa perchè  volevo tornare alla 12.04  ma hofatto troppo casino. Chi può aiutarmi?
<Santooo> buonasera a tutti
<Santooo> avrei un problema nell installazione di ubuntu, qualcuno potrebbe darmi una mano
<Guest91756> Santooo,mi sa che stanno guardando tutti lo streaming su you tube del 13.04. Anche a me non risponde nessuno
<Santooo> :(
<Guest91756> Dai che mi sa che lo streaming sta finendo
<Guest91756> :)
<Guest73623> buona sera . ho istallato ubunto sul mio portatile  ma non conosco la riga comando per attivare il wifi
<Valerio>  a me windows wine non funziona è un errore del programma o è il mio pc?.......mi consigliate come caricare programmi windows su linux??
<lisa__> ciao a tutti.... non riesco a modificare il lanciatore per skype. Non funzionava la web cam, ora se da terminale dò    LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libv4l/v4l1compat.so /usr/bin/skype   funziona tutto bene, ma ho problemi a modificare il lanciatore
<lisa__> ho creato un file "Skype" nella home e ci ho incollato dentro il comando.... poi ho indirizzato il lanciatore a questo file, ma skype non parte.    Se il comando lo dò da terminale è tutto a posto....
<lisa__> risolto.....!  dovevo solo mettere la spunta su "consentire l'esecuzione del file..."
<Santooo> c'è nessuno?
<a7x> nessuno
<Santooo> ho un problema con l installazione :(
<cristian_c> Santooo, che problema?
<cristian_c> lol
<Santooo> ciao, allora mi dai: kernel panic - not syncing: attempted to kill init! exitcode=0x000000100
<Santooo> drm_kms_helper: panic occured, switching back to text console
<cristian_c> Guest91756, spiega
<cristian_c> Santooo, aj, un kernel pani
<cristian_c> *panic
<cristian_c> Santooo, a che punto?
<Santooo> iniziale
<cristian_c> Valerio, dipende, ma sempre meglio cercare alternative native
<cristian_c> Valerio, cosa stai cercando?
<cristian_c> Santooo, tipo che non arrivi alla schermata di scelta lingua?
<cristian_c> con il menù iniziale
<Santooo> no
<Santooo> il menu iniziale nn lo vedo nemmeno
<cristian_c> Santooo, versione iso scaricata
<cristian_c> Santooo, in live funza?
<Santooo> arriva al caricamento e dopo 15 minuti compare cio
<Serpico> ciao
<cristian_c> Santooo, caricamente di cosa?
<cristian_c> *caricamento
<Guest91756> allora ieri ho installato la 12.10 in upgrade dalla 12.04  sul notebook dell ispirion i3 con windows 7 in dualboot. La 12.10 mi andava lentissima e per disinstallarla ho eliminato le partizioni di ubuntu dalla gestione dei dischi di windows. Risultato? non si avvia più nulla nemmeno con cd windows o ubuntu. Mi da "error: no such partition." e " grub rescure>"
<Santooo> iniziale per  installazione
<Guest91756> Mi sa che ho fatto un bel casino
<Guest91756> pc 64 bit ubuntu 64bit
<cristian_c> Guest91756, a questo punto, basta che rifai le partizoni :)
<cristian_c> Santooo, io parlavo della live
<Santooo> provo adesso
<Guest91756> se spengo e riaccendo il pc si ferma nella schermata che ti ho scritto e purtroppo non mi carica ne win ne ubuntu
<Guest91756> non va nemmeno in live
<cristian_c> Guest91756, fai partire una live
<Guest91756> non parte
<cristian_c> Guest91756, che problema c'è?
<cristian_c> Guest91756, la scavalca?
<Guest91756> si ora inserisco in cd e riprovo
<Guest91756> il*
<Guest91756> lampeggia il trattino basso _
<Guest91756> ora mi da "EDD : Error 8000 readingbsector 6624"
<cristian_c> Guest91756, ma sei sul cd
<Guest91756> si
<cristian_c> Guest91756, ma boota da cd?
<Guest91756> fatto
<krabador> Guest91756, l'uefi è disabilitato?
<Guest91756> e l che si ferma
<Guest91756> non ha uefi questo pc
<Guest91756> ha 2 anni
<Guest91756> l'ho formattato tante volte e non mi ha mai dato problemi
<Guest91756> ho letto su internet che chi ha fattola mia procedura hanno avuto tutti lo stesso problema super incasinato
<cristian_c> Guest91756, formattare non aiuta
<krabador> Guest91756, prova a fare una pendrive
<cristian_c> Guest91756, chi usa linux, raramente formatta
<Guest91756> sono daccordo formattavo per via di windows
<cristian_c> Guest91756, sembra che il boot da cd non lo faccia
<cristian_c> Guest91756, sei sicuro non avesse uefi?
<cristian_c> anche perché uefi non l'hanno inventato oggi
<Guest91756> da quando uso ubuntu sono contentissimo anche se devo smanettare un pò per settarlo bene il pc
<Santooo> cristian_c non carica il live
<cri> Santooo, come non carica live
<cristian_c> Guest91756, all'inizio è tutto più difficile
<cristian_c> Santooo, hai impostato il bios?
<Santooo> si
<Santooo> mi parte il cd
<Santooo> scritta ubuntu
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> ottimo
<Santooo> caricamento e nulla
<cristian_c> Santooo, dove si ferma?
<Santooo> qui
<Guest91756> io al momento ho un'altro pc con solo ubuntu, come faccio la pendrive? Posso farecopia incolla dal cd? Scusa l'ignoranza :)
<cristian_c> Santooo, ti fa scegliere la lingua?
<Santooo> no
<LaPiOvRa> Santo hai un pentium M come processore?
<Santooo> nn arrivo fino a quel punto XD
<cri> Guest91756, usa unetbootin
<cristian_c> Guest91756, con unetbootin
<cristian_c> !unetbootin | Guest91756
<ubot-it> Guest91756: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Unetbootin
<cristian_c> Santooo, e cosa appare?
<Santooo> l solito , i msg di prima
<Santooo> il caricamento di ubuntu dura circa 15-20 minuti
<cristian_c> Santooo, ti stai spiegando abbastanza male
<Guest91756> Grazie orascarico e viaggiorno fra qualche minuto :)
<cristian_c> Santooo, spiega tutto quello che succede sullo schermo
<Santooo> avvio il pc, parte la sola scritta ubuntu
<cristian_c> Santooo, ma avevi detto che non ci arrivavi
<cristian_c> -,-
<cristian_c> Santooo, quindi, scegli 'Prova ubuntu senza installarlo'?
<LaPiOvRa> Santo che processore hai?
<Santooo> no nn arrivo li
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> Santooo, -,-
<cristian_c> Santooo, posta uno screenshot, altrimenti si fa notte
<Santooo> cristian_c http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/823/image1366922670371618.jpg/
<cristian_c> Santooo, non carica nessuna immagine
<Santooo> ?
<cristian_c> è vuoto
<cristian_c> ah, ok
<cristian_c> Continue to the media
<cristian_c> facendo clic la carica
<Santooo> http://img823.imageshack.us/img823/7571/image1366922670371618.jpg
<cristian_c> Santooo, scusa, ma questa non è la live
<cristian_c> ma la versione installata
<cristian_c> -,-
<Guest91756> Ci sono stofacendo la chiavetta
<Santooo> cristian_c ?
<cristian_c> Santooo, non hai avviato il cd
<Santooo> come no
<Santooo> o.O
<Guest91756> gia che devo scaricare una iso (visto che non vede il cd) posso scericare la 13.04 o meglio di no?
<cristian_c> Santooo, eh, sì
<cristian_c> Santooo, altrimenti come faceva a partire il sistema?
<cristian_c> quelli sono i classici messaggi di log
<cristian_c> di ubuntu
<cristian_c> del kernel
<krabador> Guest91756, prova, e se hai problemi, prendi la 12.04.2
<Santooo> ma nel bios avevo impostato il lettore dvd come prima scelta
<cristian_c> Santooo, eh, ma cosa accade dopo aver avviato il pc?
<cristian_c> in dettaglio
<Santooo> http://www.chimerarevo.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/05/splashscreen-ubuntu-orig-600x351.png
<Santooo> e poi quei due messaggi
<cristian_c> Santooo, quindi parte
<cristian_c> hai detto che non ci arrivavi
<Santooo> non arrivavo alla scelta della lingua
<cristian_c> Santooo, la scelta della lingua è molto precedente
<cristian_c> Santooo, avviene proprio all'inizio
<cristian_c> Santooo, a questo punto, dubito che sei nella live
<Santooo> mi sa che nn ci sto capendo nulla piu XD
<cristian_c> Santooo, di solito funza così: accendo il pc e parte l'immagine iniziale del logo del pc, poi appare una stringa che conferma il boot da cd. Quindi, appare la schermata della lingua e il menù
<Guest91756> io ci sono sempre mi da 18 minuti al termine della iso non scappo. vi scrivo appena ho fatto
<cristian_c> Santooo, dal menù scelgo la modalità live e parte il logo di splash chen hai postato
<cristian_c> ci mette un po' in live a caricare ma alla fine appare il desktopo
<cristian_c> *desktop
<cristian_c> Santooo, in caso contrario, se hai quel logo, non hai fatto partire la live
<Santooo> cristian_c riprovo da 0, perche sinceramente non mi ricordo di esser arrivato fino alla scelta della lingua
<cristian_c> Santooo, non puoi arrivare allo splash nella live senza passare per il menù
<fendo_> Ciao a tutti, ho installato Ubuntu 12.04.2 precise LTS 64bit su un Asus EB1503 b0070, funziona tutto unico problema è che se lo collego in HDMI al TV il desktop sborda in orizzontale e verticale. Premetto che, sempre sullo stesso TV, attraverso l'ingresso VGA alla stessa risoluzione di 1290 x 1080 il desktop rientra in modo perfett. Ho cercato sul forum e in google ma non ho trovato nulla per risolvere il problema se non ridurre 
<fendo_> da suggerirmi? Grazie anticipatamente
<cristian_c> fendo_, prova a cambiare la frequenza
<fendo_> ho provato madal menu della Nvidia ho solo i 60Hz e i 50Hz interlacciati e non ma non cambia nulla. Potrei inserire un 75 Hz ma nel menù non c'è...
<cristian_c> fendo_, che driver hai installato?
<krabador> fendo_, per un uso ottimale di hdmi , è meglio usare i driver proprietari
<fendo_> Infatti sto usando i driver proprietari della Nvidia, che mi sono stati suggeriti all'att dell'installazione
<a7x_> wtf
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> fendo_, sì, ma quali hai installato?
<cristian_c> esterni ai repo?
<fendo_> <cristian_c> come dicevo ho installato i driver proprietari della Nvidia che mi ha proposto il s.o. appena dopo l'installazione
<cristian_c> hai aggiunto ppa?
<cristian_c> fendo_, prova ad utilizzare l'utility del monitor
<cristian_c> fendo_, e posta anche: xrandr -q
<fendo_> Screen 0: minimum 8 x 8, current 1920 x 1080, maximum 16384 x 16384 VGA-0 connected 1920x1080+0+0 (normal left inverted right x axis y axis) 886mm x 498mm    1920x1080      60.0*+    1680x1050      60.0      1600x900       60.0      1440x900       59.9      1366x768       59.8      1280x1024      75.0     60.0      1280x800       59.8      1280x720       60.0      1152x864       75.0      1024x768       75.0     70.1     60.0     
<fendo_> Ora sto usando la VGA
<fendo_> Scusa, per ppa intendi i repository? se si ho installato il Multivers dopo che mi ha installato i driver Nvidia
<fendo_> Scusa Cristian, per utility del monitor intendi "impostazioni di sistema->hardware->monitor"?
<cristian_c> fendo_, sì
<cristian_c> fendo_, comunque, usa pastebin
<cristian_c> !paste | fendo_
<ubot-it> fendo_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<fendo_> OK! Scusate ma è da poco che uso la chat, di solito vado sul forum. Cmq grazie dell'info
<fendo_> nell'utility del monitor ho le stesse impostazioni che ho con l'utility della Nvidia
<cristian_c> fendo_, fammi pensare
<fendo_> si si non ho fretta ;-)
<fendo_> e se faccio creare il file di configurazione xorg.conf e modifico li dentro i parametri della frequenza?
<cristian_c> fendo_, beh, anche
<cristian_c> però sarebbe bene capire perché ti crea il problema
<fendo_> la frequenza la dovrei mettere più alta di 60Hz, magari 75?
<fendo_> Altro dubbio, nel file devo mettere la configurazione solo per HDMI o sono obbligato a mettere anche la parte della VGA? scusa per le tante domande
<Guest95133> eccomi
<Guest95133> sono Guest91756 mi si e disconnesso internet ed ho un nuovo guest
<Santooo> cristian_c ci sei?
<Guest95133> ho messo la iso nella chiavetta e connessa al pc
<cristian_c> fendo_, sto guardando
<cristian_c> Santooo, ?
<Guest95133> schermo nero help
<Santooo> cristian_c ti posto le immagine
<cristian_c> Guest95133, hai lanciato la live?
<Guest95133> si ma non va
<cristian_c> Guest95133, non boota?
<Guest95133> se vuoi riavvio e ti aggiorno passo passo
<cristian_c> Guest95133, bios?
<Guest95133> no
<Guest95133> ho settato il boot da usb
<cristian_c> Guest95133, eh, ma pare ci sia un tasto F* per scegliere il devide
<cristian_c> *device
<Guest95133> si f12 e l'ho fatto
<cristian_c> fendo_, xrandr -q
<Santooo> cristian_c ecco le immagini, passo 1 : http://img845.imageshack.us/img845/5640/35713817.jpg
<Guest95133> mha guarda ora lo schermo e nero ma ogni tanto la chiavetta usb lampeggia ed anche il led del pc. Può essere che lavori così?
<cristian_c> Guest95133, cioè è apparsa la lista all'avvio?
<Santooo> passo 2: http://img705.imageshack.us/img705/6219/43132657.jpg
<Guest95133> no e apparsa una nuova lista con un timer di boot automatico
<Santooo> si blocca al passo 2, e stato li per 35 minuti e poi ho arrestato forzatamente
<Guest95133> ora vedo che non lavora nulla
<cristian_c> Santooo, ma la scelta della lingua?
<Santooo> nulla,
<Santooo> cristian_c questi sono i passi
<cristian_c> Guest95133, quale lista?
<cristian_c> Santooo, non hai avviato la live
<Santooo> cristian_c ma mi avvia direttamente cosi
<Guest95133> guarda rifaccio da capo per darti le info precise ok?
<cristian_c> Santooo, infatti avvia quello che c'è sull'hard disk
<cristian_c> Santooo, a te interessa la live
<cristian_c> Guest95133, che cosa?
<cristian_c> Santooo, devi bootare da dvd
<Guest95133> forzo il riavvio(tanto e tuttoneroqua) e tiaggiorno passo passo.Questointendevo
<Santooo> cristian_c l'ho fatto
<Santooo> sul pc ho windows
<cristian_c> Santooo, ah
<cristian_c> Santooo, ma non l'avevi installato?
<cristian_c> Guest95133, allora aggiornami
<Guest95133> scusa l'ortografia ma ho lemani grandi e col netbook ho la tastiera piccola e non sempre mi viene lo spazio :D
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> Guest95133, direi che la scrittura è ottima
<cristian_c> ce ne fossero...
<Santooo> cristian_c no, e quello ke vorrei fare XD
<cristian_c> Santooo, ok, alllora è la iso da controllare
<cristian_c> *allora
<cristian_c> Santooo, che iso hai scaricato? E su che pc?
<Santooo> iso a 64bit , ubuntu 13
<cristian_c> Santooo, su che pc?
<Santooo> un amd
<Santooo> amd a4
<cristian_c> Santooo, caratteristiche?
<Guest95133> allora riavviato su usb e mi da un menu intitolato "UNetbootin" e sotto la lista: Default, Help, Try Ubuntu without installing, Install Ubuntu, Check disck for defects, Test memori, Boot from first hard disck, (di nuovo) Try Ubuntu without installing, (di nuovo) Install Ubuntu, OEM install (for manufacturers),  Di nuovo) Check disc for defects....... Poi sottoin rosso c'è un timer di 10 sec che si riavvia solo con "Automatic bo
<Guest95133> Ah le prime lettere dei titoli sono più bianche del restodeltestocome se fosseun comando dainserire sotto "bott:"
<Guest95133> In rosso " Press [Tab] to edit options
<Guest95133> e questo e tutto
<Santooo> cristian_c dammi due minuti
<cristian_c> Guest95133, dovresti avviare la live
<cristian_c> Try Ubuntu without installing
<Fetentone> ragazzi, scusate, l'avanzamento alla 13.04 mi chiede di rimuovere 75 pacchetti obsoleti.. che faccio... li mantengo o li elimino???
<Guest95133> Come faccio? Devo scegliere fra questi comandi?
<Guest95133> try ubuntu....'
<Guest95133> ?*
<Cristian77> ciao a tutti ragazzi
<Cristian77> c'e' qualcuno in linea per una domanda al volo?
<Cristian77> bette rin english may be?
<cristian_c> Guest95133, hai letto cosa ho scritto?
<cristian_c> !qualcuno | Cristian
<ubot-it> Cristian: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Guest95133> scusa mi sono perso le righe sotto ora faccio subito
<Cristian77> ah! Ok, non pensavo che addirittura l'introduzione fosse considerata overhead
<Santooo> cristian_c allora
<Cristian77> comunque: sto lavorando su ubuntu 12.04, vorrei fare upgrade al 13.04
<cristian_c> Cristian77, perché?
<Cristian77> ho bisogno di sapere se il procedimento di upgrade mantiene i dati oppure no
<Santooo> cristian_c 2gb di ram , frequenza processore 1,9 , memoria skeda video 512
<cristian_c> Cristian77, non è detto vada tutto bene
<Santooo> cristian_c sarebbe stato meglio la versione 32 bit_
<Santooo> ?
<cristian_c> Santooo, beh, non sei messo proprio male
<Cristian77> immaginavo una risposta di questo tipo in effetti... quando sono passato alla 12.04 dalla 11, e' successo un casino di fatto
<fendo_> Cristian77, perchè hai problemi con la 12.04 LTS?
<Cristian77> ho dovuto riprendere tutto il PC da zero
<Cristian77> si, ho qualche prblema con le connessioni wifi, pensavo possibilmente la 13.04 risolvesse
<Guest95133> viene fuori ubuntu login:....     Ma devo mettere la login della versione che non partiva?
<Cristian77> il punto e' che per lavoro entro ed esco spesso da varia VPN, e molte volte mi trovo con problemi di connettivita' poco chiari
<Santooo> cristian_c quindi il problema dove sta_
<Santooo> ?
<cristian_c> Santooo, il problema è dovuto a kernel panic
<cristian_c> ma non mi è facile capire
<cristian_c> Santooo, a meno che il problema non sia nella iso
<cristian_c> o nella masterizzazione
<Santooo> cristian_c un incompatibilita con il computer o.O
<fendo_> Io la 12.04 l'ho installata su 3 pc e non ho avuto problemi di connessione al router wifi
<cristian_c> Santooo, io finora sono sempre riuscito a installare ubuntu dovunque
<cristian_c> Santooo, non ho mai visto pc incompatibili
<Santooo> io l'avevo installato anke su un dell di 6 anni fa XD
<cristian_c> pure per debian
<Cristian77> fendo, tu che tipo di connessione usi? i miei problemi direviano dal dover saltare da una VPN all'altra, a volte il network manager non mi aggionra il file resolv.conf e devo farlo a mano
<cristian_c> Santooo, le 64 bit rendono meglio con 4 GB di memoria
<Guest95133> non va
<Guest95133> e una credenziale che mi chiede per accedere
<cristian_c> Guest95133, ma sei sicuro di essere in live?
<Guest95133> non mi pare proprio la live
<cristian_c> Guest95133, ok
<cristian_c> Guest95133, che username hai usato?
<Santooo> cristian_c quindi mi conviene la 32
<Guest95133> ho cliccato try ubuntu come mi hai detto di fare e mi caricava la schermata viola poi subito questa
<cristian_c> Santooo, dipende
<cristian_c> Guest95133, uhm, forse ho capito
<cristian_c> Guest95133, scegli: nomodeset
<Guest95133> e password?
<cristian_c> no, non qui
<cristian_c> Guest95133, che username hai usato prima?
<Guest95133> la mia vecchia e ubuntu
<cristian_c> Guest95133, scusa, ma cosa c'entra quella vecchia?
<cristian_c> Guest95133, visto che sei in live
<Guest95133> nulla ma ci ho provato per disperazione :'''(
<cristian_c> come fa la live a conoscere quelle di un altro sistema? :D
<cristian_c> Guest95133, ok
<Santooo> cristian_c allora domani riprovo con una nuova masterizzazione
<cristian_c> Guest95133, devi ritornare alla schermata di menù
<cristian_c> Santooo, segui però i consigli: 1) dvd marca decente
<Guest95133> fatto
<Guest95133> poi
<cristian_c> 2) infrrecorder
<Guest95133> ?
<cristian_c> *infrarecorder
<cristian_c> 3) e a bassa velocità
<cristian_c> Guest95133, poi, scegli nomdeset
<Santooo> cristian_c secondo te il problema può essere questo, oppure altro?
<cristian_c> *nomodeset
<cristian_c> Guest95133, in altre opzioni
<cristian_c> Guest95133, non so se con F6
<cristian_c> Santooo, la prima opzione è questa
<cristian_c> Santooo, se l'hash è lo stesso del wiki, allora può essere un'errata masterizzazione
<Guest95133> riprovo perchè non va
<cristian_c> Guest95133, cos'hai fatto?
<Santooo> cristian_c speriamo bene per domani :)
<cristian_c> Santooo, segui i tre consigli
<Guest95133> sotto c'è scritto press tab to edit options... lo pigio e si evidenzia l'ultima riga con "Check disc for defects"
<cristian_c> Guest95133, sì, questo lo dovrebbe fare Santooo, al limite
<cristian_c> :D
<fendo_> Vi saluto e ci sentiamo domani. Intanto grazie per le info. 'notte
<cristian_c> Guest95133, a te interessa altro
<Guest95133> no mi interessa solo riuscire a reinstallare ubuntu, ma vai via?
<Santooo> cristian_c grazie per l'aiuto, domani ci riprovo , sperando anke che l installazione vada a buon fine
<Santooo> cristian_c grazie mille, buonanotte a tutti
<cristian_c> Guest95133, io sì, fra poco stacco
<Guest95133> ultimo aiuto? dove mi dicevi di andare non va :(
<Guest95133> dai ti lascio che mi hai aiutato già abbastanza. Io provo a smanettare un po poi lascio il pc a domani. Intanto grazie sei stato gentilissimo
<cristian_c> Guest95133, magari posta sul forum
<cristian_c> con qualche screenshot
<Guest95133> ok sarà fatto
<Guest95133> Help!!! c'è qualche anima pia?
<Guest95133> ho un grosso problema per chi non ha sonno
<Guest95133> purtroppo non ne vengo fuori...
<mauro87> qualsiasi versione cerco di installare mi da errore del kernel e del md5s
<mauro87> non so più che fare sto impazzendo
<mauro87> non c'è nessuno che può aiutarmi
<Guest95133> Mi sa che sono tuttidisconnessia quest'ora, anch'io cerco qualcuno  ma nada
<Guest95133> cristian_c, se domani vedi i messaggi bhè grazie perchè ho risolto per merito dei tuoi consigli... Buona notte a tutti!!!
#ubuntu-it 2013-04-26
<carlo3333> ciao
<carlo3333> qualcuno mi riceve?
<cri> ola
<pepigno75> buongiorno
<pepigno75> ci siete o dormite? cmq mi consigliate un upgrade della 12.10 o un reinstall da zero? ho un notebook con dual boot con win8, ho disabilitato il secure boot per installare ubuntu ed ho usato l' alternate
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<vlt> Ciao
<sacarde> ciao
<sacarde> non ho capito quanto e' il supporto della 13.04
<sacarde> aggiornamenti intendo
<jester-> sacarde: nel senso?
<sacarde> 9 o 18 mesi?
<jester-> !rilasci
<ubot-it> Scalette di rilascio: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Rilasci | Cicli di vita delle versioni: http://www.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?page=Rilascio_nuove_versioni
<sacarde> da qui sembrerebbe 18 mesi: http://www.ubuntu-it.org/progetto/rilasci
<jester-> sono
<sacarde> ieri sera mi hanno detto 9
<jester-> mai stati solo 9 mesi
<marcello1> il supporto della 13.04? pure io ho letto 9 mesi! Mi sembra una follia! ma che senso ha?
<Santooo> giorno, avrei un problema nell installare ubuntu
<Santooo> c'è qualcuno che puo darmi una mano?
<jester-> !chiedi | Santooo
<ubot-it> Santooo: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Santooo> ho un problema nell installazione, faccio partire il tutto da dvd, ma si blocco alla schermata iniziale
<jester-> sacarde: hanno cambiato. sono novve mesi http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2013/03/19/changes-in-ubuntu-releases-decided-by-the-ubuntu-technical-board/
<sacarde> ah
<sacarde> me lo avevano detto ieri sera su ubuntu-it-party
<pepigno75> la domanda, la solita, upgrade o formattazione e installazione?
<jester-> Santooo: quale schermata iniziale
<jester-> pepigno75: sfoglia la margherita
<pepigno75> jester-, non è cosi semplice, io ci lavoro con il notebook
<pepigno75> uso ubuntu non per smanettarci ma è il sistema di default
<Santooo> jester- questa e la prima : http://img845.imageshack.us/img845/5640/35713817.jpg
<Santooo> jester- questa e la seconda http://img705.imageshack.us/img705/6219/43132657.jpg
<Santooo> si blocca li alla seconda immagine
<Santooo> lo stesso problema l avevo ieri, quindi ho riprovato una nuova masterizzazione, ma il problema persiste
<jester-> pepigno75: a mio parere uno che col pc ci lavora dovrebbe romanere su LTS
<jester-> rimanere*
<Santooo> ho cambiato marca di dvd e masterizzato tutto con infrarecord a bassa velocita
<pepigno75> jester-, hai ragione
<pepigno75> infatti mi sa che rimango con la 12.10
<jester-> Santooo: provto a battere enter alla scheramata che hai postato?
<Santooo> si
<Santooo> jester- ma nulla, anzi oggi ho l indicatore del mouse XD ieri no
<jester-> Santooo: controllato md5sum della iso prima di scriverla e usato un dvd non riscrivibile?
<Santooo> jester- si
<jester-> Santooo: portatile o pc
<Santooo> jester- portatile, ieri dopo 30 minuti di quella skermata, mi e comparso kernel panic
<jester-> portatile*
<jester-> Santooo: secondo me è masterizzata male o il sum non quaglia
<Santooo> jester- e la seconda masterizzazione ke faccio
<jester-> Santooo: controlla il sum
<davegarath> pepigno75: la LTS è la 12.04 non la 12.10
<jester-> !md5sum
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<Santooo> jester- ho controllato ieri ,e quello giusto
<jester-> Santooo: prova con la usb
<Santooo> jester- non ne ho una a portata di mano :(
<pepigno75> davegarath,  lo so.  ho avuto problemi con la 12.04 per l' installazione. avevo il secure boot sul notebook. in casa avevo una versiona alternate della 12.10 e ho installato quella
<jester-> Santooo: rimasterizza lentamente con cd non rw
<jester-> pepigno75: usi ppa?
<pepigno75> si
<pepigno75> devo disinstallarli vero
<jester-> pepigno75: se non usi ppa e avanzi non dovrebbe avere problemi
<jester-> pepigno75: ma non ti accorgerai delle differenze
<pepigno75> in che senso, a me interessano solo le performance
<jester-> pepigno75: per avere piu performance serve un pc piu potente non un os nuovo
<pepigno75> il mio è potente
<jester-> allora andra alla stessa velocità
<pepigno75> scusami allora perchè aggiornare alla 13.10, solo per 4-5 chicce in più
<jester-> eh
<mauromago> Salve a tutti
<mauromago> problema: installa ta la 13.04 (32 bit) sul netbook di mia nipote - eee pc, atom N2600 1.60GHz  x 4 grafica Gallium 0.4 on llvmpipe -  però gira da schifo. Dritta veloce per cercare il problema?
<jester-> mauromago: a me kubuntu su eeepc 1000he che sto usando è una scheggia
<jester-> mauromago: con grafica intel
<mauromago> lo so che le altre distro vanno bene, io sul mio net uso lubuntu
<mauromago> si grafica intel :-(
<jester-> mauromago: la distro è sempre la stessa cambia solo il sistema grafico
<mauromago> su questa macchina però devo tenere ubuntu, prima aveva la 12.04 ed andava bene
<jester-> rimettigli la 12.04 allora
<jester-> mica le vedi le differenze
<mauromago> come estrema ratio posso farlo, solo che leggevo che la 13 aveva unity più reattivo
<jester-> mauromago: ma prova a dare un sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<jester-> unity è una ciofeca
<mauromago> penso che in realtà ci sia solo da sitemare un po' le cose
<mauromago> anch'io sto facendo fatica a farmelo andare giù, ma sarà il futuro tanto vale abituarsi
<Santooo> jester- nulla ancora, il problema persiste
<jester-> mauromago: sudo apt-get install dconf-tools
<jester-> mauromago: dconf reset -f /org/compiz/
<mauromago> come si possono disabilitare gli effetti 3D su Unity della 13
<jester-> cosi resetta unity
<jester-> mauromago: e cancella la cartella .compiz1
<jester-> mauromago: senza effetti è unity 2d
<mauromago> 2D non esiste più :-( e mi manca. tutte 'ste fesserie da ragazzini portano solo perdita di prestazioni e basta
<jester-> mauromago: installa gnome-session-fallback che è gnome classico
<jester-> e li hai calssico no effetti
<jester-> classico
<jester-> Santooo: usb
<jester-> Santooo: se non ne hai una procuratela
<mauromago> Non posso! se faccio cambiare nuovamente modo di lavorare a mia nipote mi uccide :-) già li ho abbilgati ad usare linux e sono gli unici in tutta la scuola
<Santooo> jester- cambiando versione da 64 a 32?
<jester-> Santooo: ma che pc hai
<mauromago> Scaricata solo ora, ma devo verificare il proc che non conosco
<jester-> mauromago: terminasessione e da li cambi
<mauromago> hoops :-)
<jester-> Santooo: non è che hai cpu a 32 bit e tenti di installare la 64 bit?
<Santooo> jester- sopra ho un windows7 a 64bit
<mauromago> OK ora stacco un momento e vado a fare le prove suggerite. il bello delle nuove installazioni e che non hai remore a fare casini .-)
<Santooo> jester- quindi penso che supportera ubuntu a 64 no?
<jester-> Santooo: secondo me il dvd è venuto farlocco
<Santooo> jester- per 3 volte ?
<jester-> non c'è altra ragione
<jester-> sicuro che il sum sia esatto?
<Santooo> jester- si
<jester-> Santooo: boh visto a tutti gli altri funza non soi che dirti
<jester-> hai un pc ubuntu repellente
<Santooo> jester- :( ma nn voglio windows :(
<Bobbix> Buongiorno a tutti.. una curiosità... ma il kernel (pae) che permetterebbe di vedere tutta la memoria fisica anche su sistemi a 32-bit, ha dei limiti? Se si quali sono? Dove posso trovare magari una documentazione completa su questo argomento?
<jester-> Bobbix: non dovrebbe avere limiti
<Santooo> jester- forse e meglio una 32 che 64?
<jester-> Bobbix: se hai un pc con cpu a 32 i limiti ce li ha lui
<jester-> Santooo: prova la 32 che non costa niente
<Bobbix> jester-: Caspita! Addirittua senza limiti? Quindi si avrebbe il vantaggio di un sistema operativo a 32-bit (parlo di compatibilità) unitamente alla totale disponibilità della memoria!
<jester-> che va a finire che hai una cpu a 32
<Santooo> jester- come fa a reggere però un windows 7 a 64?
<Bobbix> jester-: si ok, nonel mio caso sono CPU a 64, ma sistema operativo a 32
<jester-> Santooo: prova la 32
<davegarath> Bobbix: i limiti sono sul singolo processo. Se hai una macchina con 16G di ram con un sistema 32 pae non potrai per esempio far partire una JVM da 10G
<jester-> Bobbix: quanta ram?
<Bobbix> per ora solo 4gb, ma l'idea potrebbe essere quella di raddoppiare a 8gb
<jester-> Bobbix: e come mai una 32 su pc a 64
<jester-> è un controsenso
<Bobbix> jester-: uhm... retaggio storico e personali esperienze negative con OS  a 64 (recentemente con win 7 a 64bit ma nel passato anche con Ubuntu a 64)
<jester-> Bobbix: bullshit
<Bobbix> jester-: cos'è bullshit ?
<jester-> Bobbix: = stronzate
<jester-> che una 32 sia meglio di una 64 su cpu a 64 bit
<Bobbix> jester-: ah ecco... beh non insisto, ognuno fortunatamente pensa e fa quello che vuole... e non era questo l'argomento della domanda, ma sinceramente con Windows a 64bit non sono riuscito a far girare una miriade di vecchi software che invece riesco a fare girare tranquillamente con Win 7 32bit.
<Bobbix> Per Ubuntu mi pare di aver letto proprio sul sito che si consiglia sempre la 32-bit e in particolare l'unica installazione che feci di una 64 mi diede tanti di quei problemi da farmi protendere sempre per la 32bit a prescindere.
<Bobbix> Forse un giorno cambierò idea... quando sarà forse la 32bit ad essere utilizzata in minoranza rispetto alla 64.
<jester-> Bobbix: ocnsigliano 32 per ché va su tutti i pc
<Bobbix> jester-: si (l'avevo capito) :-)
<jester-> Bobbix: la 64 è sicuramente piu appropriata
<jester-> e chi ha cpu a 64 mette la 64 non la 32
<Bobbix> jester-: ti faccio una domanda... i pacchetti deb... sono TUTTI indistintamente disponibili in versione 64 ?
<jester-> se poi a te piacciono le zoppe: de gustibus
<Bobbix> Subiscono tutti lo stesso livello di test delle versioni 32 ?
<Bobbix> NON ci sono "segnalazioni" circa problematiche note per la versione a 64 ?
<jester-> Bobbix: tutti i repo hanno sia 32 che 64
<Bobbix> jester-: uhm... buono
<Bobbix> jester-: allora un pensierino ce lo faccio... magari dalla prossima LTS
<jester-> e da qualche distro fa la 64 fa girare roba a 32 e non il contrario
<Santooo> jester- ho scaricato cpu-z XD
<jester-> Santooo: ???
<Santooo> jester- architettura x86-64
<Bobbix> jester-: certo come ci si aspetterebbe... io non sono contro le 64 ripeto... è solo che avuto un po di intoppi ed ho optato per la compatibilità, con la 32 sto sicuramente più tranquillo da questo punto di vista a scapito forse di un po di performance.
<jester-> Santooo: cioè?
<Bobbix> jester-: grazie per le dritte.
<Santooo> va a 64
<jester-> Bobbix: tutto hw4 odierno è 64 bit, pure winz lo installano oem a 6
<jester-> Bobbix: il mondo va avanti
<jester-> Santooo: intendi ubuntu?
<Bobbix> jester-: eh lo so... grazie ancora... la prossima LTS (14.04) la proverò 64 bit allora (speriamo bene).
<Santooo> jester- si ubuntu dovrebbe andare a 64 bit XD
<jester-> Santooo: c'è amd64 che è 64 bit e i386 a 32
<jester-> non c'è altro
<Santooo> http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/AMD64
<jester-> Santooo: amd64 è un sinonimo, un termine tecnico centra una sega se hai una cpu intel
<Santooo> o.O
<jester-> sta appunto a indicare 64 bit e basta
<Santooo> e infatti ho una 64
<fra_dolcino> #la-it
<a7x> fra_dolcino no.
<fra_dolcino> a7x errore
<wonder76> ciao ragazzi c'è nessuno?
<a7x> !qualcuno wonder76
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<a7x> !qualcuno | wonder76
<ubot-it> wonder76: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<wonder76> bene, riguareda la mia live di ubuntu 13.04....una volta caricata non mi funziona il tasto destro del mouse sul desktop,...non posso creare cartelle, nè fare tutto ciò che il tasto destro consente....vorrei sapere da cosa può dipendere, grazie
<enzotib> dipende dal tasto destro
<wonder76> ma funziona alivello dicartelel e di applicazioni..
<wonder76> cartelle ed applicazioni
<enzotib> scherzavo, eh
<enzotib> comunque non uso unity, non ho idea dei possibili motivi
<jester-> le cra nuoce cartelle una live?
<jester-> nuove*
<wonder76> la 12.10 si..
<a7x> wonder76, è un portatile?
<wonder76> no, un fisso...
<a7x> marca e modello de mouse
<jester-> wonder76: intendi creare nuove cartelle su una live?
<wonder76> il mouse è un trust, sul retro c'è scritto PS/2 optical mouse....
<wonder76> non è che voglio creare cartelle in live, vorrei solo sapere perchè in questa livce posso fare molto meno che in quella precedente...se dipende dal mio mouse..
<jester-> ps2 è roba antica
<wonder76> mmm...però è strano che il ts destro venga visto in tutti i contesti tranne che sul desktop...e winzoz lo vede tranquillamente...bah...
<jester-> wonder76: se non hai abilitato mostra desktop da tweak-tools
<wonder76> no beh, non ho toccato nulla delle impostazioni di default
<wonder76> cmq mi rendo conto che il mio può essere un problema relativo, spero solo che, se installo ubuntu, scompaia....è quello che mi preoccupa
<wonder76> ora devo scappare, grazie a tutti...buona giornata
<D4d0> webcam
<neramarea> 'giorno. come si modifica STABILMENTE la risoluzione con xrandr?
<neramarea> (cioè, qual è l'equivalente del vecchio etc/gdm/Init/Default ??)
<neramarea> jester- mi sapresti aiutare?
<neramarea> 'giorno. come si modifica STABILMENTE la risoluzione con xrandr?
<neramarea> (cioè, qual è l'equivalente del vecchio etc/gdm/Init/Default ??)
<jester-> neramarea: adesso di serie c'è lightdm
<jester-> neramarea: ma puoi installare e mettere e defualt gdm
<neramarea> appunto jester- sto provando la 13.04 in virtualbox, ma tra le risoluzioni non mi da 1368x768. quindi, con xrandr ho aggiunto la risoluzione, e funziona. ma logicamente al riavvio sparisce; quindi volevo sapere dove diavoo salvare i comandi che prima si aggiungevano a etc/gdm/Init/Default...
<neramarea> *diavolo
<jester-> neramarea: installati exstension e add on?
<neramarea> sì. non funzianano. ho installato anche virtualbox-ose-guest-x11, ma nada...
<jester-> neramarea: se usa lightdm e non gdm mi pare normale
<jester-> neramarea: ose ciofeca è. dovresti saperlo
<neramarea> non zappevo
<jester-> neramarea: serve vbox oracle e le exsgtension si scaricano dal sito
<jester-> è una vita che bazzichi qua dentro
<neramarea> jester- intendevo che ho già tentato tutte le strade. vbox è oracle ultima versione, extension pack scaricato e installato dal sito ufficiale, ma le ultime 13.0a (ubuntu, kubuntu, lubuntu ((e perfino l'ultima mint, anche se qui è tabù parlarne))) non mi danno lo schermo intero. ma pazienza... xrandr il problema me lo risolve in un secondo: ma, ahimè, solo fino al riavvio!
<jester-> neramarea: i tools o addons che siano li hai messi?
<neramarea> sì
<neramarea> devo creare o modificare xorg.conf?
<jester-> neramarea: vbox usa idriver dell'host
<neramarea> ...quindi aggiungere la modeline a xorg.conf del guest è inutile?
<neramarea> dannazione... eppure su backtrack e cinnarch (entrambi in vbox) son riuscito a far tutto da terminale...
<neramarea> jester- grazie della solita pazienza. ho trovato, cmq: http://askubuntu.com/questions/73804/wrong-login-screen-resolution
<jester-> neramarea: mi sa che non leggi le risposte, un'ora ti ho scritto che di serie è lightm
<neramarea> sì, ma non sapevo dove aggiungere le righe di modifica di xrandr!!!
<neramarea> ù;-)
<jester-> non serve xradr
<jester-> devi editare /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf
<jester-> al posto di gdm.conf
<caupo> ciao a tutti, qualcuno mi puo dire come masterizzare la iso ubuntu di 835mb quando il cd è di 700mb please
<a7x> usb
<cipiglio> salve
<cipiglio> il mio 12.4 portato a 12.10 non risolve più i dns
<cipiglio> ho provato a modificare networkmanager.conf
<cipiglio> ma niente
<enzotib> cipiglio, output di nm-tool? su pastebin
<enzotib> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Mario__> salve
<Mario__> essendo k i driver video proprietari AMD x la versione 12.10 creavano problemi ho un pò "paura" ad installarli sulla versione 13.04
<Mario__> qualcuno sa se posso andare tranquillo ?
<Mario__> hiii
<Bobbix> Salve, non riesco ad accedere ad una share di rete windows 7 da Ubuntu, come mai?
<Bobbix> Faccio, RETE, Vedo il nome del PC Windows 7, cerco di accedere e mi chiede user e password (oltre che al dominio), MA ritorna sempre a chiedere la stessa cosa e non mi fa accedere, ovviamente user, dominio e password sono corretti.
<Bobbix> AIUTO!
<Bobbix> E' un problema "annoso" che ho da secoli, per tale ragione in passato ho cercato di evitare di usare Nautilus e di montare quelle share con un comando CIFS... poi ho visto che con 12.04 funzionava meglio ma oggi ecco che il problema si ripresenta.
<Bobbix> Qualcuno mi dice come superare questo problema per favore?
<Bobbix> Quando sfoglio la rete, non riesco ad accedere ad una share di rete windows
<Bobbix> Mi richiede all'infinito user e password
<enzotib> Bobbix, hai provato a vedere se c'è qualche messaggio d'errore, facendo da terminale per esempio?
<Alesssandro> Salve a tutti avrei una domanda da porvi. Ieri ho installato ubuntu 13.04, prima con semplice aggiornamento e poi con formattazione ed installazione nuova, ma purtroppo mi ritrovo adesso ad avere un OS che va a scatti, addirittura se premo il tasto destro sullo schermo devo aspettare 6-7 secondi prima che mi appaia la finestra con le opzioni. Ho provato allora a terminare il processo di...
<Alesssandro> ...Compiz ed il sistema andava liscio (anche se senza bordi delle finestre e senza Unity), di conseguenza credo che il problema sia quello ma considero questa ipotesi comunque strana dato che è dalla versione 6-7 di Ubuntu che Compiz mi funziona perfettamente. Ringrazio a priori chiunque tenti di darmi una mano.
<enzotib> Alesssandro, potrebbe essere un problema di scheda grafica?
<Alesssandro> enzotib: non saprei, so che ho usato sempre driver open perché i proprietari dell'ati non sono mai andati ed essendo l'hardware vecchio di 3-4 anni non è preso neanche in considerazione nei nuovi aggiornamenti
<Alesssandro> enzotib: però nonostante tutto gli open sono sempre andati perfettamente e non ho mai avuto problemi neanche quando agli inizi utilizzavo tutti (o quasi) gli effetti di Compiz
<enzotib> Alesssandro, top -bn1
<enzotib> Alesssandro, metti l'output su pastebin
<enzotib> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Alesssandro> enzotib: aspetta allora devo riavviare perché sono su Windows dato che Ubuntu è quasi inutilizzabile
<Alesssandro> enzotib: ti dispiacerebbe aspettare un 5 minuti (credo che ci vorrà tanto per aprire la pagina di mozilla su ubuntu)?
<enzotib> ok
<akis24> ciao
<akhilleus> salve come posso recuperare il product key del mio windows 8,ho installato ubuntu ed ho perso tutto(compresa la partizione di ripristino)
<Alessandro_> enzotib: eccomi, ce l'ho fatta!! Potresti riscrivermi il comando?
<enzotib> Alessandro_,
<enzotib> Alessandro_, top -bn1 | head -20
<enzotib> !pastebin | Alessandro_
<ubot-it> Alessandro_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<akhilleus> come posso recuperare il product key del mio windows 8,ho installato ubuntu ed ho perso tutto(compresa la partizione di ripristino)???
<enzotib> akhilleus, mi pare pressoché impossibile
<akhilleus> neanche se chiamo packardbell?
<akhilleus> assurdo mi pare io ho pagato il desktop
<enzotib> akhilleus, non hai nessun cartaceo nel pacco del pc?
<akhilleus> si
<akhilleus> zero product key però!!!
<enzotib> eh, e allora non so
<Alessandro_> enzotib: con immensa lentezza ma ci sono riuscito http://paste.ubuntu.com/5604647/
<enzotib> Alessandro_, comincia a disinstallare apt-xapian-index, che non serve e ti blocca tutto per un po'
<Alessandro_> enzotib: ok, quindi con un normale apt-get remove?
<enzotib> Alessandro_, sì
<akhilleus> http://www.hwupgrade.it/forum/archive/index.php/t-2525788.html
<akhilleus> vera la cosa?
<Alessandro_> enzotib: fatto
<cri> ciao
<enzotib> Alessandro_, sempre lento?
<Alessandro_> enzotib: purtroppo sì
<enzotib> akhilleus, non è argomento di questa chat, però
<enzotib> Alessandro_, di nuovo il top di prima
<Alessandro_> enzotib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5604683/
<enzotib> Alessandro_, vedo compiz schizzato al 12%
<Alessandro_> enzotib: sì ho notato, forse perché ho provato a trascinare il terminale in un altro punto dello schermo (impiegandoci una 30ina di secondi)
<Alessandro_> enzotib: gli effetti comunque sono disabilitati, c'è solo unity attivo
<enzotib> Alessandro_, lspci
<raffaele111> ciao
<raffaele111> vorrei informazioni su orca
<Alessandro_> enzotib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5604698/
<enzotib> Alessandro_, lspci -ks 01:00.0
<Alessandro_> enzotib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5604703/
<enzotib> Alessandro_, non saprei,
<enzotib> Alessandro_, devi aspettare qualcuno che ne capisca di più su questo argomento
<enzotib> raffaele111, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/TecnologieAssistive
<Alessandro_> enzotib: ok, grazie lo stesso =)
<Alessandro_> C'è qualcuno che può darmi una mano riguardo il problema che ho con la 13.04 (dato che il PC è diventato inutilizzabile =S)?
<raffaele111> il vero problema è che non riesco ad avviare nessuna funzione , ho scarica ed installa ubuntu 12.4 , attivo orca da esegui "F" scrivo orca , fino a qui tutto okokok "
<raffaele111> da scrivania non riesco ad  attivare nessun men+ perchè orca non parla
<raffaele111> ho cercato combinazioni  tasti guide ed altro ma non trovo niente
<Alessandro_> Nessuno può aiutarmi? Non so come fare dato che fino a ieri con la 12.10 il PC andava perfettamente =S
<raffaele111> resto in windows aspettando una distribuzione accessibile . . . scherzo !!! alla prossima. ciao
<Alessandro_> Scusate la mia insistenza, ma sto provando in tutti i modi ed il PC resta inutilizzabile. Com'è possibile che la 12.10 mi andava perfettamente e la 13.04 va infinitamente a scatti? =(
<krabador> Alessandro_, hai fatto l'aggiornamento o hai fatto installazione completa?
<krabador> Alessandro_, che scheda grafica hai ? La stai usando con il driver predefinito?
<krabador> Alessandro_, qualche informazione :D
<Alessandro_> krabador: entrambe.
<Alessandro_> krabador: ho un ATI Radeon HD 2350 con driver open
<krabador> Alessandro_, prova ad installare i proprietari di ati
<Alessandro_> krabador: l'hardware è di 3-4 anni fa e all'epoca tentati con i proprietari ma non funzionavano per niente e da quel momento non ci sono più stati aggiornamenti per questa scheda che io sappia =S
<Alessandro_> krabador: tentai*
<krabador> Alessandro_, da terminale dai sudo software-properties-gtk , ti apparirà una finestra, vai sull'ultima slide a destra e vedi cosa ti appare
<krabador> Alessandro_, ati continua, anche senza aggiungere features, ad aggiornare i driver per la tua scheda
<krabador> ed in 3-4 anni di cose ne sono cambiate in giro
<krabador> Alessandro_, parli di ubuntu con unity?
<Alessandro_> krabador: scusa se ti rispondo con molta lentezza ma da ieri impiega anche un minuto per far apparire una finestra =S
<krabador> Alessandro_, tranquillo
<cristian_c> Alessandro_, hai aggiunto ppa?
<Alessandro_> krabador: non compare nulla nella finestra aperta dal comando. Comunque sì, parlo di Ubuntu 13.04 con Unity, la 12.10 mi andava perfettamente, così come tutti gli effetti di Compiz, dalla 13.04 (ovvero da ieri) mi va tutto lentissimo e a scatti
<Alessandro_> cristian_c: non ne ho più perché ho formattato per vedere se risolvevo
<cristian_c> Alessandro_, quindi hai installato la 13.04 da dvd?
<krabador> Alessandro_, se con l'installazione di un driver proprietario, la situazione non cambia, bisogna disabilitare compiz
<Alessandro_> cristian_c: esattamente
<cristian_c> Alessandro_, sulla 12.10 usavi unity 2d?
<Alessandro_> krabador: infatti quando (prima di formattare) ho provato ad entrare in ubuntu gnome senza effetti l'OS andava perfettamente
<krabador> Alessandro_, allora, se con  un driver proprietario non si risolve, è l'unica
<Alessandro_> cristian_c: scusa l'ignoranza ma la differenza tra la 2d e la 3d? (se la 3d è quella con la dash, la barra e tutto il resto allora utilizzavo quella lì con tutti i vari effetti 3D di Compiz)
<Alessandro_> krabador: purtroppo Ubuntu non mi dà driver proprietari disponibili ed usare internet in queste condizioni mi risulta essere veramente proibitivo, quindi non saprei come scaricarli =S
<krabador> Alessandro_, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install fglrx
<Alessandro_> krabador: (prima per miracolo sono riuscito a mettere quattro righe su pastebin)
<cristian_c> Alessandro_, no, unity 2d è sempre unity
<cristian_c> non ha nulla di diverso , all'apparenza
<Alessandro_> krabador: l'ultima volta che li ho installati (3-4 anni fa) mi andò in schermata nera al riavvio, rischio lo stesso?=S
<Alessandro_> cristian_c: e quindi non c'è qualcosa che mi permetta di capire se utilizzavo il 2d o il 3d?
<cristian_c> krabador, ma se ci sono soltanto gli open, è inutile
<cristian_c> Alessandro_, non ho capito se utilizzavi gli effetti 3d
<Alessandro_> cristian_c: gli effetti 3d di compiz li utilizzavo perfettamente tutti quanti, ma non so se avevo unity 2d o unity 3d
<lnzvnz> buonasera, qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi a capire come risolvere: ubuntu software center, aggiornamento software et altri vanno in crash continuo.
<lnzvnz> ho appena installato 13.04
<cristian_c> Alessandro_, questo mi fa pensare che ci sia qualche problema con la nuova ubuntu
<krabador> cristian_c, la sua scheda ha l'ultimo drover proprietario di ati , risalente a gennaio
<cristian_c> o con il nuovo unity
<cristian_c> Alessandro_, quindi, in driver aggiuntivi c'è una lista?
<krabador> cristian_c, sono sicuramente i mesa
<sklera> ciao a tutti
<cristian_c> krabador, allora occorre domandare a mibofra :D
<Alessandro_> krabador: no non penso, credo di aver gli open (a meno che non mi sia sfuggito qualcosa)
<Alessandro_> cristian_c: no, non mi compare la lista dei driver, la schermata è vuota
<sklera> c'è qualche esperto di ubuntu che mi può consigliare?
<mibofra> oi ciao cristian_c :)
<cristian_c> Alessandro_, eppure krabador afferma il contrario
<cristian_c> mibofra, ciao, ti intendi di mesa?
<Alessandro_> cristian_c: giuro che la schermata è vuota!!xD
<sklera> chi mi può aiutare?????
<cristian_c> 16:43:18 <krabador> cristian_c, la sua scheda ha l'ultimo drover proprietario di ati , risalente a gennaio
<mibofra> cristian_c, ti ricordi che ci ho fatto la guerra :D ?
<cristian_c> mibofra, lol
<krabador> Alessandro_, se da terminale mandi sudo apt-get install fglrx installerai il proprietario di ati
<cristian_c> 16:43:59 <krabador> cristian_c, sono sicuramente i mesa
<sklera> :-(
<Alessandro_> cristian_c: sì, ma, a meno che non mi sia perso qualcosa, credo di avere quelli open
<cristian_c> krabador, ma se nei repo non ce li ha
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> Alessandro_, a questo punto, controlliamo
<krabador> Alessandro_, sudo apt-cache search fglrx
<krabador> non solo avrai il pacchetto fglrx
<krabador> ma anche fglrx-updates
<cristian_c> lnzvnz, strano
<cristian_c> lnzvnz, quali altri software?
<Alessandro_> cristian_c: sulla finestra dei driver mi dice che "Nessun driver proprietario è in uso"
<Alessandro_> krabador: l'ultima volta che ho installato quello proprietari il PC mi partiva con schermata nera (e da quel momento non mi sembra ci siano stati aggiornamenti per la mia scheda) non è che rischio lo stesso risultato?=S
<Alessandro_> krabador: quelli*
<krabador> Alessandro_, manda sudo apt-get install fglrx-updates
<krabador> è l'ati 13.1
<krabador> che è segnalato da amd come l'ultimo aggiornato compatibile per la tua scheda
<Alessandro_> krabador: ok provo
<lnzvnz> cristian_c in realtà solo "software e aggiornamenti": ho provato a smadonnare un po' ma senza successo. Cercavo di capire se fosse un problema comune oppure solo sfiga mia. Eventualmente reinstallo da zero.
<cri> ciao
<Alessandro_> krabador: scusami se ci vado molto cauto ma non vorrei ritrovarmi di nuovo con la schermata nera =S comunque ora sta installando... attendo fiducioso =)
<krabador> Alessandro_, ok
<lnzvnz> cristian_c appena aggiornato a 13.04 ho provato a giocarci un po', in realtà mi son bloccato subito per cercare di tradurre il log di errore sui tre programmi in questione. Mi arrendo senza fronzoli e reinstallo ? ?
<Alessandro_> krabador: ha appena finito, riavvio o c'è altro da fare?
<krabador> Alessandro_, riavvia
<Alessandro_> krabador: ok a tra poco allora
<krabador> Alessandro_, se qualcosa va storto, cancella /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Alessandro_> krabador: se mi dovesse apparire schermata nera come dovrei fare per cancellarlo?
<krabador> ctlr alt f1
<krabador> fai il login
<krabador> vai nella cartella /etc/X11
<krabador> e cancelli xorg.conf
<krabador> al che riavvii
<Alessandro_> krabador: ok grazie =) a tra poco
<cristian_c> lnzvnz, hai aggiunto ppa?
<krash___> salve
<erchina> ciao a tutti
<erchina> qualcuno mi sa aiutare con scp
<erchina> ???
<erchina> non riesco a fargli usare una chiave RSA
<erchina> nessunooo '???
<cri> ?
<krabador> !chat | erchina
<ubot-it> erchina: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<erchina> ah ok
<erchina> sorry
<lnzvnz> cristian_c non avrei potuto perchè Sorgenti Software non parte. Per aggiornare a 13.04 le ho rimosse tutte perchè aggiornamento software mi si impallava anche in 12.10 ed è stato l'unico modo per consentirmi di proseguire l'aggiornamento
<cristian_c> lnzvnz, forse è meglio una nuova installazione senza aggiungere ppa
<lnzvnz> cristian_c lo sospettavo, faccio prima così, grazie
<Alessandro_> krabador: sono da cellulare
<krabador> Alessandro_, non è andata?
<Alessandro_> krabador: no, mi usciva solo lo sfondo
<Alessandro_> krabador: ho provato a cancellare xorg.conf ma mi dice che il file non esiste
<Alessandro_> In etc/X11
<krabador> Alessandro_, allora sudo apt-get purge fglrx-updates
<Alessandro_> krabador: ok, ora riavvio e vedo se va
<cristian_c> lnzvnz, mi raccomando, tieniti alla larga dai ppa
<Alessandro_> krabador: solo sfondo e niente più =S
<krabador> Alessandro_, è il risultato dopo il riavvio dopo aver mandato apt-get purge fglrx-updates?
<Alessandro_> krabador: mi ha disinstallato i driver e poi ho riavviato, ma non c'erano errori
<lnzvnz> cristian_c ok aiutami a capire come evitare nel mentre che masterizzo
<Alessandro_> krabador: se premo ctrl alt t mi compare il terminale anche se ho solo lo sfondo, bah
<Alessandro_> cristian_c: non sai come potrei fare? Ho installato i driver proprietari come mi diceva krabador, poi li ho disinstallati perché mi compariva solo lo sfondo e adesso dopo il riavvio ancora solo sfondo del desktop e niente più (tranne il terminale che mi compare con ctrl alt t)
<cristian_c> lnzvnz, è semplice, non li aggiungi, usi soltanto software presente nei repo ufficiali. In sostanza, installi soltanto dal software center
<Quentin_> salve a tutti
<cristian_c> Alessandro_, come li hai installati?
<krabador> Alessandro_, purtroppo è un problema di xorg, il malfunzionamento dei driver
<cristian_c> krabador, ma se non c'erano in Driver aggiuntivi, un motivo ci sarà
<jester1-> Alessandro_:  ati?
<Alessandro_> jester1-, sì
<Alessandro_> cristian_c: con il comando che mi ha dato krabador apt-get install fglrx-updates (sono andato a memoria perché sono sul cellulare, ma al massimo lo trovi scritto poco più su se ho sbagliato a scrivere =p)
<jester1-> Alessandro_:  sudo  /usr/share/ati/amd-uninstall.sh
<jester1-> Alessandro_: reinstalla installa libgl1-mesa-dri libgl1-mesa-glx libglu1-mesa
<jester1-> Alessandro_:  e lascia che usi il radeon che va bene
<mauro87> ragazzi sono due giorni che cerco di installare ubuntu ma ogni volta che riavvio e faccio partire il boot mi da errore del kernel... l'md5s è sempre sbagliato
<jester1-> mauro87: quindi scarichi sempre con errori
<mauro87> scarico via torrent
<jester1-> mauro87: come scarichi la iso
<mauro87> via torrent
<Alessandro_> jester1-, ho dato il primo comando ma mi dice che il comando non è stato trovato
<mauro87> come antivirus ho avast
<jester1-> mauro87: scaricala direttamente
<mauro87> ho provato ma è lo stesso
<jester1-> mauro87: che connessone hai
<mauro87> 8 mega
<krabador> Alessandro_, allora manda direttamente apt-get install libgl1-mesa-dri libgl1-mesa-glx libglu1-mesa
<jester1-> Alessandro_:  sudo  /usr/share/ati/amd-uninstall.sh  ??
<mauro87> di infostrada
<jester1-> install --reinstall
<krabador> Alessandro_, apt-get install --reinstall libgl1-mesa-dri libgl1-mesa-glx libglu1-mesa
<jester1-> mauro87:  da qui? http://releases.ubuntu.com/raring/
<mauro87> ok jester1 provo da li
<jester1-> mauro87: fai cd usb
<mauro87> jester in che senso cd/usb
<mauro87> ho cliccato su 64-bit PC (AMD64) desktop image
<Alessandro_> jester1-, ok ha fatto, adesso riavvio (comunque sì, era quel primo comando che non andava)
<Alessandro_> jester1-, niente, ancora soltanto lo sfondo nonostante l'installazione sia andata bene
<cristian_c> Alessandro_, forse devi riconfigurare il server grafico
<mauro87> alternativa a unetbootin?
<cristian_c> Alessandro_, o resettare unity
<cristian_c> !winusb
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'winusb'
<cristian_c> !ubuntuwinusb
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'ubuntuwinusb'
<cristian_c> lol
<krabador> mauro87, http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<Alessandro_> cristian_c: in che modo?
<krabador> Alessandro_, ctrl alt f1, entra in /etc/X11 , cosa hai?
<cristian_c> Alessandro_, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/DomandeFrequenti#Come_si_riconfigura_il_server_grafico.3F
<cristian_c> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/DomandeFrequenti#gestione
<Alessandro_> krabador: sono entrato in X11, cosa intendi per cosa hai? Sono su schermata nera con linea di comando
<krabador> Alessandro_, hai dentro un xorg.conf.backup?
<Alessandro_> (Alessandro_) krabador: no, non c'è
<cristian_c> lol
<akis24> sera
<Alessandro_> krabador: ma se reinstallassi e poi tentassimo di risolvere il problema iniziale?
<Alessandro_> cristian_c, ma se reinstallassi e poi tentassimo di risolvere il problema iniziale?
<krabador> Alessandro_, è una soluzione
<Alessandro_> krabador, sei uscito?
<Alessandro_> cristian_c: krabador è andato via =(, se reinstallo e poi torno qui mi dai una mano col problema iniziale, perché non so più cosa fare =S
<cristian_c> Alessandro_, io avrei evitato
<cristian_c> non avrei installato roba non supportata
<cristian_c> Alessandro_, a questo punto, posso pensare che sia il nuovo unity ad avere qualche problema
<cristian_c> e magari ripiegare su mutter
<cristian_c> Alessandro_, a te interessa unity?
<Alessandro_> cristian-c, l'avevo detto che non mi andavano i proprietari, ma mi sono fidato di ciò che mi diceva krabador =(
<cristian_c> Alessandro_, comunque, ti avevo linkato una guida
<cristian_c> Alessandro_, eh, ma non apparivano in Driver Aggiuntivi, quindi il supporto ai driver proprietari non c'era
<jester1-> alessà fai prima a reinstallare pulito
<jester1-> 20 minuti e sei a posto
<Alessandro_> cristian_c: sì è solo che da cell mi risulta difficoltoso seguire la guida perciò preferisco reinstallare
<cristian_c> jester1-, eh, ma ha problemi con la 13.04
<amantid3e> ciao a tutti ho installato il nuovo kernel ma ancora mi visualizza il 3.8.8 perchè?
<cristian_c> jester1-, invece la 12.10 gli andava liscia
<cristian_c> forse è unity 7
<jester1-> cristian_c: che problema
<jester1-> se non tarocca va di sicuro
<cristian_c> jester1-, scattosità
<cristian_c> jester1-, glielo da anche appena installato
<jester1-> Alessandro_: prova kubuntu che è da cristinai
<cristian_c> amantid3e, ma dove?
<jester1-> unity è quel che è e gnome3 è zoppo
<cristian_c> jester1-, zoppo?
<amantid3e> amantide@amantided321:~$ uname -r 3.8.8-030808-generic
<amantid3e> su ubuntu
<jester1-> cristian_c: è un po una ciofeca
<cristian_c> amantid3e, e tu hai installato....
<cristian_c> jester1-, l'hai provato?
<jester1-> cristian_c: cerrto che si
<cristian_c> ok
<amantid3e> si avevo 3.8.8 ho messo 3.8.9 ma col comando mi da ancora quanto sopra
<jester1-> amantid3e: visualizza in che senso
<cristian_c> amantid3e, magari devi riavviare
<jester1-> amantid3e:  riavviato?
<amantid3e> sudo reboot fatto
<cristian_c> uhm
<amantid3e> amantide@amantided321:~$ uname -r 3.8.8-030808-generic
<jester1-> amantid3e: il kernel si dovrebbe aggiornare da solo
<cristian_c> lol
<jester1-> amantid3e: quello non è un kernel di serie
<amantid3e> ci sono altre procedure pe rverificare il kernel?
<Alessandro_> cristian_c: quindi dire che non ci sono soluzioni se non mettere kubuntu?
<Alessandro_> dite*
<amantid3e> qual'è il kernel di serie?
<jester1-> amantid3e: sei sicuro diusare ubuntu  13.04 doc?
<amantid3e> certo
<amantid3e> ho aggiornato seguendo una guida
<amantid3e> o meglio lo faccio sempre
<amantid3e> manualmente dal sito kernel.org
<jester-> 3.8.0-19-generic
<jester-> amantid3e: questo
<amantid3e> jester ubuntu lo preleva d ali lo sai?
<jester-> amantid3e: ma lo hai compilato?
<amantid3e> https://www.kernel.org/
<amantid3e> scaricalo
<amantid3e> prova tu stesso
<jester-> amantid3e: ubuntu preleva i sorgenti lo patsche ci fa i pacchetti deb
<amantid3e> superiore al 3.8.0
<jester-> amantid3e: i kernel doc sono nei repo ubuntu, qualsiasi cosa al di fuori dai repo uffucuali non è di nostra competenza
<amantid3e> si in quelli windows pure
<jester-> amantid3e: da kernel.org si scarica il sorgente che va
<amantid3e> mah
<jester-> trollo
<Alessandro_> jester-: dici che non ci sono soluzioni se non mettere kubuntu?
<jester-> Alessandro_: provare non costa niente a passi il tempo
<cristian_c> lol
<jester-> altrimenti che lo usi a fare linux
<cristian_c> Alessandro_, beh, non so l'origine del problema
<cristian_c> Alessandro_, quindi, si può provare a installare una derivata che non usi compiz per vedere come va
<enzotib> o tornare a 12.10 che funzionava, mi pare
<jester-> l'origine di ogni ro ba strana è sempre l'utonto che non la conta mai giusta
<cristian_c> Alessandro_, ah, il problema ce l'hai anche in live?
<jester-> Alessandro_: o da enzotib cit <enzotib> o tornare a 12.10 che funzionava, mi pare
<Alessandro_> cristian_c: no
<cristian_c> enzotib, assolutamente sì, però il supporto sarà più breve e i pacchetti meno aggiornati
<jester-> cristian_c: capirai
<cristian_c> Alessandro_, ecco, questo è importante
<cristian_c> jester-, è interessante che su live vada tutto liscio
<cristian_c> jester-, però lui afferma di non aver pacioccato
<jester-> cristian_c: da 13.04 supporto è ridotto a 9 mesi causa mancanza di fondi
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> jester- affregano braccino corto
<jester-> cristian_c: ancora non ne ho visto uno ammettere azioni maldestgre
<guest_______> Sono quello della huawei e160. Il problema era il kernel. Nella 12.04 ho installato la 2.6.35-32 e tutto funziona. Credo che lo stesso valga anche per le successive versioni che non funzionavano. La serie 3x fa pena
<cristian_c> guest_______, quindi i nuovi kernel sono buggati?
<jester-> cristian_c: che glielo fa fare all'affegano, se toppa unity cellofono tagli tutto mi sa
<cristian_c> lol
<Alessandro_> jester-: io ho soltanto aggiornato la prima volta e dopo aver riscontrato il problema formattato tutto ed installato di nuovo, davvero non ho fatto nulla di che =S
<jester-> Alessandro_: metti kubuntu va
<cristian_c> Alessandro_, beh, sempre che ti piaccia caccade
<jester-> e alla parga da driver non in driver aggiuntivi e ppa
<guest_______> credo di sì ho provato anche la versione 13.04 e non funziona. Il kernel da un errore -108, mi sembra
<Alessandro_> cristian_c: cosa? o.O
<cristian_c> jester-, tanto non ha il supporto per i proprietari quella scheda, pare
<jester-> che scheda
<cristian_c> guest_______, sarebbe da segnalare su launchpad
<cristian_c> jester-, non so ma Driver aggiuntivi era vuoto
<jester-> mi pare fosse ati
<cristian_c> !kde | Alessandro_
<ubot-it> Alessandro_: kde is Ambiente grafico predefinito di Kubuntu. ( http://www.kde.org/ ) - Guida: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/Kde
<jester-> !raring
<ubot-it> Raring Ringtail: http://releases.ubuntu.com/raring/ | Kubuntu 13.04 http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/13.04/release/ |  È preferibile usare i torrent | Problemi noti: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RaringRingtail/ReleaseNotes
<Alessandro_> jester-: ATI Radeon HD 2350
<cristian_c> perché in inglese? O.o
<guest_______> intanto puoi aprire una discussione sul forum potrebbe essere utile, non sono l'unico ad usare questa chiavetta
<cristian_c> Alessandro_, assai vecchia
<jester-> Alessandro_: va benissimo col driver open
<cristian_c> Alessandro_, amd ha tolto il supporto
<cristian_c> gliene importa assai delle schede vecchie
<jester-> se è vecchia linux non la ringiovanisce
<Alessandro_> jester-, si infatti, fino alla 12.10 (dalla 6-7) gli open andavano perfettamente
<jester-> e nemmeno la fa tipo quella da 50 che ne dimostra 18
<jester-> Alessandro_: prova kakka e se non va rimetti la 12.10
<cristian_c> guest_______, io non la uso, ho una huawei, ma non credo sia E160
<guest_______> ma può aiutare gli altri
<cristian_c> guest_______, la mia è una E1820
<cristian_c> guest_______, sei iscritto al forum?
<guest_______> io non sono iscritto né a launchpad e né al forum, se puoi segnalare tu
<guest_______> nel forum intendo
<cristian_c> guest_______, conto terzi mi sembra spoam
<cristian_c> *soam
<cristian_c> lol
<jester-> guest_______: le iscrizioni sono sempre aperte
<Rik_84> cristian_c, salve sono il ragazzo che aveva il dell impallato sta notte. Ho risolto installando la 13.04 e recuperando windows ma ho un due problemini insoliti. Sei disponibile?
<jester-> e non si paga
<cristian_c> jester-, beh, su launchpad ha un sesno
<cristian_c> *senso
<cristian_c> Rik_84, scrivi il tuo problema, se qualcuno sa, risponderà
<guest_______> sì, però solo per fare una segnalazione ha poco senso
<cristian_c> guest_______, puoi fare tante segnalazioni su launcpad
<cristian_c> *launchpad
<guest_______> vedo se c'è una password su bugmenot
<guest_______> no
<guest_______> comunque il mio inglese fa pena e non saprei come descivere il bug, ma intanto puoi aprire una guida nel forum, sarebbe utile
<Rik_84> Allora installato da pendrive la 13.04 sembra andare tutto bene ma lo slot della scheda sd non va e cosa più grave e che se riavvio con il cavo di alimentazione connesso il pc si blocca nella schermata viola con la scritta ubuntu, di conseguenza sono costretto a forzare il riavvio. Poi quandi avvio il pc su ubuntu, subito dopo il login, lo schermo sfarfalla facendomi scomparire tutto il monitor e rimpiazzondolo con quadrattini co
<Rik_84> e la ventola resta su di giri a metà fra il normale e a manetta
<jester-> Rik_84:  prova la 12,10
<jester-> Rik_84: la live funza?
<cristian_c> guest_______, esiste sempre il traduttore, comunque sono due parole: con il kernel 3.x.y non funza. funza solo con il kernel 2.6.x'
<cristian_c> non è che sia così insuperabile
<Rik_84> la 12.10 mi andava lenta in modo esagerato. La 13.04 va molto meglio secondo me e vorrei tenerla anche perchè il pc e un i3 con 4 gb di ram
<jester-> Rik_84: dici che è inutilizzabile
<guest_______> sì, ma devo specificare che va in loop continuo, il computer si blocca per un po' e che da un errore -108, come può essere utile?
<cristian_c> guest_______, beh, basta un copia incolla del terminale
<Rik_84> ieri ho provato a fare l'upgrade dalla 12.04 alla 12.10 e non ero per nulla soddisfatti in quanto a reattività paragonandolo a quella precedente.  Poi sta notte ho deciso provare la 13.04 invece di fare un downgrade alla 12.04 e ne sono soddisfatto in quanto a prestazioni ho solo due cose da risolvere
<cristian_c> it doesn't work :D
<guest_______> è già aperta una discussione https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/modemmanager/+bug/994073 magari provo la
<jester-> Rik_84: non puoi passare da 12.04 a 13.04 saltando 12,10
<guest_______> però segnala mode-manager mentre il problema è il kernel
<Rik_84> lo so la 13.04 lo caricata da pendrive
<jester-> Rik_84: se lo hai fatto è la causa del problema
<cristian_c> guest_______, sì, aggiungi un 'I confirm this bug' :D
<guest_______> vabbè provo comunque ciao!
<Rik_84> aspetta ti spiego perchè ieri sono arrivato qui prima ti mettere la 13.04
<cristian_c> guest_______, il tuo dovere l'hai fatto :D
<cristian_c> lol
<Rik_84> sul notebook ero in dualboot con windows 7 e ubuntu 12.04. In un momento di mia deficenza ho eliminato la ripartizione di ubuntu dalla gestione dei dischi di windows. Risultato... schermo nero e windows non caricava quindi in quel momento avevo solo windows nel disco. Poi dopo ore di casino sul pc ho scaricato la 13.04 e installata da pendrive a fianco di windows 7 rieuscendola a recuperare e installando la nuova versione di ubunt
<Rik_84> questo e tutto... ho fatto tanto casino?
<cristian_c> Rik_84, dunque: i problemi
<cristian_c> Rik_84, direi che quello più grave è con il cavo di alimentazione
<Rik_84> e si
<cristian_c> Rik_84, non ho capito il problema dopo il login
<cristian_c> Rik_84, per quanto rigurda il blocco sul logo, puoi provare a disattivare lo splash per vedere quali messaggi di errore appaiono sullo schemo
<cristian_c> *schermo
<Rik_84> quando faccio il login la schermata sfarfalla di quadrattini
<Rik_84> come disattivo lo splash?
<Rik_84> non so nemmeno cos'è lo splash :(
<cristian_c> Rik_84, è quell'animazione con il logo di ubuntu
<Rik_84> vul dire qualcosa se ho cambiato sfondo?
<Santooo> buonasera
<Santooo> ho un problema nell installare ubuntu
<cristian_c> Rik_84, hai cambiato sfondo?
<Rik_84> come faccio per inserire una foto che ho fatto quando il monitor sfarlfalla ?
<cristian_c> Santooo, quale?
<Rik_84> si ho cambiato sfondo
<cristian_c> !image | Rik_84
<ubot-it> Rik_84: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Santooo> cristian_c ricordi ne abbiamo parlato ieri sera
<Santooo> cristian_c non riuscivo ad installare
<Rik_84> file:///home/rik/Scrivania/2013-04-26%2013.55.35.jpg
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> Rik_84, leggi il bot
<Santooo> cristian_c ho oggi ho riprovato 2 nuove masterizzazioni, con un dvd sony
<Santooo> cristian_c e con infrarecored a bassa velocita
<Santooo> cristian_c ma il problema persiste, ho provato lo stesso dvd su un altro pc, e li il dvd parte benissimo
<Santooo> cristian_c quindi e da escludere problemi di masterizzazione
<Rik_84> http://imagebin.org/255504
<Rik_84> scusate sono un povero pellegrino casinaro che viene da windows :P
<Rik_84> si vede?
<Santooo> cristian_c allora il problema dove potrebbe esserci?
<Rik_84> si vede la foto?
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> Rik_84, interessante
<Rik_84> vero già
<cristian_c> Rik_84, la prima cosa da affrontare è il blocco sullo splash
<Rik_84> come si fa?
<cristian_c> Rik_84, devi accedere al grub
<Rik_84> non sono esperto di ubuntufaccio un po fatica a capire al volo scusa. Il grub sono le impostazioni di sistema?
<cristian_c> Rik_84, no, è la schermata di boot iniziale
<cristian_c> Rik_84, quella dove si seleziona il sistema da caricare
<Rik_84> un momento che mi riconnetto con l'altro pc così faccio quello che mi chiedi
<stevr1it> salve, ho installato 13.04 e ho il fondo della scrivania nero, non c'è verso di fargli cambiare il fondo del desktop. ho provato Sfondo, ma nulla. ci sono altri settaggi? grazie
<cristian_c> stevr1it, interessante
<Rik_84> comunque in live non mi ha dato il minimo problema
<stevr1it> cristian_c, infatti
<stevr1it> cristian_c, ma bello nero con tutte le icone ma nero
<cristian_c> Rik_84, ok
<cristian_c> stevr1it, fammi pensare
<cristian_c> stevr1it, ho trovato qualcosa
<stevr1it> cristian_c, dimmi
<cristian_c> stevr1it, può essere un problema di nautilus
<stevr1it> cristian_c, uso la gnome shell , ma il problema rimane anche con unity
<stevr1it> cristian_c, dimmi
<cristian_c> stevr1it, killall nautilus
<stevr1it> cristian_c,  ok proviamo
<Rik_84> eccomi
<stevr1it> cristian_c, ora osno scomparse anceh le icone
<cristian_c> stevr1it, riavvialo
<cristian_c> il nautilus
<stevr1it> come
<cristian_c> stevr1it, alt+f2
<cristian_c> e scrivi nautilus
<stevr1it> dimmi come
<stevr1it> ok
<cristian_c> almeno penso
<stevr1it> cristian_c, sempre nero
<cristian_c> stevr1it, le icone?
<cristian_c> riapparse?
<stevr1it> cristian_c, si le icone si, ma lo sfondo è nero
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> stevr1it, sto pensando che il problema possano essere gli effetti visivi
<stevr1it> cristian_c, ho la schell senza effetti
<stevr1it> shell
<cristian_c> uhm
<stevr1it> cristian_c, ho visto che ho un editor di nautilus ora ci smatto dentro
<cristian_c> stevr1it, scheda ati?
<stevr1it> cristian_c, no nvidia
<stevr1it> cristian_c, ho capito è colpa di uno strumnto di configurazione di nautilus
<stevr1it> solo che non so come azzerare tutto
<stevr1it> cristian_c, si chiama strumento di personalizzazione
<stevr1it> cristian_c, va sovrapporrsi al fine manager di nautilus
<Rik_84> eccomi sono nella schermata di grub
<Rik_84> però ho provato a riavviare e spegnere un paio di volte e non da più il problema del cavo di alimentazione
<Rik_84> nemmeno il sfarfallio del monito e penso che tutti i problemi derivino quando e connesso il secondo monitor
<cristian_c> stevr1it, come l'hai installato?
<cristian_c> Rik_84, non l'avevi specificato :D
<stevr1it> cristian_c, ora riavvioa dopo ti so dire. ciao
<Rik_84> sorry
<Rik_84> quindi ad ora il problema che rimane e sempre sto benedetto secondo monito che oltre a non darmi la risoluzione mi sfarfalla anche il pc. Comunque la ventola resta sempre un pò troppo su di giri e la batteria va giù prima di windows
<Rik_84> per la risoluzione del secondo monitor avete qualche idea?
<cristian_c> Rik_84, scheda video'p
<cristian_c> *?
<Rik_84> e integrata della intel
<cristian_c> Rik_84, lspci -k
<cristian_c> Rik_84, su pastebin
<cristian_c> !paste | Rik_84
<ubot-it> Rik_84: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Rik_84> eh?
<cristian_c> il comando
<Rik_84_> ecco
<Rik_84_> http://pastebin.com/yjVSSmEu
<stevr1it> cristian_c, ninete da fare, ora non mi appaiono nemmeno le icone di chiusura o uscita dalla sessione
<Rik_84_> si vede?
<cristian_c> uhm
<stevr1it> cristian_c, rieccomi
<cristian_c> Rik_84, non usi intel
<cristian_c> stevr1it, ma cos'hai fatto?
<Rik_84_> cioè?
<stevr1it> cristian_c, ho riavviato
<cristian_c> stevr1it, e prima?
<cristian_c> Rik_84, VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI Park [Mobility Radeon HD 5430/5450/5470]
<cristian_c> niente intel
<cristian_c> mi chiedo dove l'hai vista intel :P
<Rik_84_> nelle specifiche sulla scatola
<cristian_c> Rik_84, lol
<cristian_c> che modello è?
<Rik_84_> abbi pazienza :(
<Rik_84_> dell ispirion n5010
<stevr1it> cristian_c, non v nautilus, mancan persino le icone per chiuderlo cosa posso fare?
<cristian_c> stevr1it, ma prima cos'hai fatto
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> dove hai smanettato?
<stevr1it> cristian_c, riavviato
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> un killa non può fare quello che dici
<cristian_c> *killall
<stevr1it> cristian_c, ho cancellato i conf di gnom3
<cristian_c> ah, ecc...
<cristian_c> *ecco
<cristian_c> -,-
<stevr1it> li ho rimissi uguali con le cartele .cong ecc
<cristian_c> stevr1it, spero tu abbia una copia di backup
<cristian_c> Rik_84, beh, in questo caso hai una amd
<stevr1it> cristian_c,  certo ho rimesso a posto
<cristian_c> stevr1it, e non funge?
<stevr1it> no
<cristian_c> uhm
<stevr1it> cristian_c, ma non andava nche prima
<cristian_c> stevr1it, un'idea potrebbe essere reinstallare gnome-shell
<stevr1it> ho solo cambaito nome alle cartelel di configuraizone, ma nonè cambiato nulla
<Rik_84_> bene, ora come si prosegue allora?
<stevr1it> ok dammi i parametri
<cristian_c> !yvout | Rik_84
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'yvout'
<cristian_c> !tvout | Rik_84
<ubot-it> Rik_84: Schede video Ati: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/Ati/TvOut; Schede video Nvidia: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/Nvidia/TvOut
<Rik_84_> Ora seguo il link e ti aggiorno
<thomas___> Ciao a tutti
<thomas___> Ho problemi ad avviare ubuntu, si blocca su caricamento ramdisk iniziale
<thomas___> fino a sta mattina andava tutto bene, ho la 13.04
<thomas___> Nessuno sa aiutarmi? ho googlato ma non si trova nulla di simile
<cristian_c> thomas___, è successo qualcosa?
<thomas___> nulla di particolare
<cristian_c> mmmm
<cristian_c> thomas___, sicuro?
<thomas___> prima avere questo problema ho installato tux guitar
<thomas___> non credo centri qualcosa
<cristian_c> ah, ecco
<cristian_c> thomas___, come l'hai installato?
<thomas___> sudo apt-get tuxguitar
<thomas___> install*
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> thomas___, da ppa?
<thomas___> si
<cristian_c> ecco
<cristian_c> LOL
<cristian_c> 20:25:04 <thomas___> nulla di particolare <-- -,-
<cristian_c> -'-
<thomas___> però ho avviato il pc anche dopo l'installazione
<cristian_c> ?
<thomas___> è da sta sera
<thomas___> che lo fa
<cristian_c> thomas___, il ppa è attivato?
<thomas___> non è l'ultima cosa che ho fatto
<cristian_c> mmmmm
<cristian_c> hai fatto altri danni?
<thomas___> navigazione su chrome normale
<thomas___> aspetta ora che ci penso l'ho installato sull'altro pc con ppa, qua ho usato il software center perchè ho messo anche il pacchetto java per fixare il no sound
<Ab3L> thomas___: cristian_c: non so se serve, ma un paio di volte a me è grub che è saltato e non mi puntava più bene sulle buone partizioni. dunque il pc non partiva più. ma poi ho risolto con un grub-update.
<thomas___> ho provato con il boot repair come da wiki ubuntu con un live usb
<cristian_c> thomas___, il grub lo vedi?
<thomas___> si
<thomas___> ma neanche quello ha risolto
<thomas___> posso vedere se con grub-update risolvo...
<cristian_c> serve ad aggiornare le modifiche al grub
<cristian_c> a renderle effettive
<thomas___> lo lancio sempre da terminale nella live usb?
<Ab3L> thomas___: devi montare il disco del pc sulla live, poi fare un chroot, ecc. ecc.
<Ab3L> !grub
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<Rik_84_> cristia_c, dal link che mi hai dato mi chiede di modificare un file /etc/X11/xorg.conf che con c'è. E possibile?
<Ab3L> thomas___: il secondo link
<thomas___> Ab3L grub update lo faccio dalla live?
<cristian_c> Rik_84_, la prima guida?
<thomas___> ops scusa lag
<Rik_84_> sono uguali
<Rik_84_> comunque si
<Ab3L> thomas___: sì. ma segui le istruzioni del secondo link.
<cristian_c> !tvout
<ubot-it> Schede video Ati: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/Ati/TvOut; Schede video Nvidia: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/Nvidia/TvOut
<Rik_84_> ?cosa vuol dire "!tvout"  ?
<cristian_c> Rik_84_, hai controllato in driver aggiuntivi
<cristian_c> Rik_84_, uscita tv
<cristian_c> ?
<thomas___> Provo e vi fccio sapere.
<Ab3L> scappo.
<Rik_84_> quando vado su dettagli in impostazioni di sistema sotto grafica vedo questo: Drive Gallium 0.4 on AMD CEDAR
<thomas___> non so perchè
<Rik_84_> non vedo l'icona dei driver aggiuntivi nel 13.04
<thomas___> ma il pc è partito su ubuntu
<thomas___> senza ridare il problema
<thomas___> ora ho paura che possa ripresentarsi di nuovo
<cristian_c> Rik_84_, in Sorgenti software
<thomas___> mi conviene lo stesso fare update-grub?
<cristian_c> thomas___, hai modificato il grub?
<thomas___> no
<thomas___> non lho toccato minimamente
<cristian_c> allora no
<thomas___> ho solo provato per curiosità ad avviare di nuovo ubuntu
<thomas___> ed è partito
<thomas___> cosa può essere?
<cristian_c> thomas___, prima quale usavi?
<Devidino> thomas___:  sono entrato ora in stanza
<Devidino> qual'era il tuo problema puoi esporlo di nuovo gentilemente?
<cristian_c> Devidino, non gli parte il sistema
<cristian_c> problema su ramdisk
<Rik_84> ubuntu 13.04 ha riscontrato un errore interno
<cristian_c> Rik_84, succede
<Rik_84> come si falo screen shot che ti faccio vedere?
<cristian_c> Rik_84, gnome-screenshoter
<cristian_c> cattura schermata
<Devidino> Ubuntu ha riscontrato un errore interno??? peggio di windows ora sono gli errori?-.-
<cristian_c> Devidino, io ho molti di questi errori sulla 12.04
<cristian_c> sulla 12.10 non ho ancora testato bene
<cristian_c> ma mi sembra di no
<Devidino> cristian_c:  bha :)
<cristian_c> Devidino, su debian no?
<cristian_c> :D
<thomas___> scusatemi ho mangiato
<thomas___> comunque ho usato lo stesso che usavo prima
<thomas___> solo che sta volta è partito
<thomas___> Devidino praticamente oggi pomeriggio all'imporvviso ubuntu non partiva più
<thomas___> si bloccava su caricamento ramdisk iniziale
<thomas___> poi dopo un pò di prove si è avviato senza che facessi nulla
<Devidino> thomas___:  non utilizzo ubuntu da 4 anni ma ramdisk mi fa pensare che usa il medesimo software per caricare "parte dei file" in ram
<Devidino> è una cosa che hai configurato tu o lo fa ubuntu di default?
<Rik_84> com'era il il per postare foto?
<ubu1304> ciao - ho installato ubuntu unity 1304 e quindi virtualbox. è una stupidaggine ma ho perso la barra di stato e degli strumenti mi potreste indicare come si ripristina
<mikrax> ciao!!
<mikrax> qualcuno sa dirmi se usando Ubuntu su uno smartphone si possono usare le app classiche del Market di Android?
<cristian_c> !image | Rik_84
<ubot-it> Rik_84: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<cristian_c> ubu1304, ubuntu su virtualbox?
<ubu1304> ciao sì
<ubu1304> ciao sì cristian_c  scusa
<cristian_c> ubu1304, di quale barra di stato parli?
<ubu1304> cioè il contrario virtualbox su ubuntu cristian_c
<cristian_c> ubu1304, ah
<ubu1304> virtualbox? le icone per realizzare nuova installazione e freccia di avvio cristian_c
<cristian_c> ubu1304, come sono andate via?
<ubu1304> a saperlo cristian_c
<cri> ciao
<ubu1304> forse cliccato con il dx, ma non saprei. fatto è che si ripristinano crise
<ubu1304> forse cliccato con il dx, ma non saprei. fatto è che non si ripristinano cristian_c
<cristian_c> ubu1304, ok
<cristian_c> ubu1304, dal menù di virtualbox
<cristian_c> ci srà qualche opzione per l'interfaccia
<cristian_c> ah, ma è sparito
<cristian_c> :D
<cristian_c> i menù ci sono ancora?
<cristian_c> lol
<ubu1304> e adesso caduto....
<cri> ma si parla di erba
<cri> cespugli
<cristian_c> i menù ci sono ancora?
<cristian_c> cri, ?
<cri> sbaglaito canale
<cri> XD
<cristian_c> LOL
<ubu1304> bene grazie per l'interessamento... reinstallerò ciao
<cristian_c> lol
<Rik_84_> cristian_c, ho provato tutti e tre gli aggiornamenti "http://imagebin.org/255522" e solo con x.orgxerver mi da il problema del sfarfallio
<Rik_84_> comunque anche con gli altri non risolvo di i problemi anche se sono inversi
<cristian_c> Rik_84_, anche seguendo la guida wiki?
<Rik_84_> no perchè mi chiede il file xorg che nelle cartella x11 non c'è l'ho
<Rik_84_> io sto impazzendo... ubuntu e bello ma quanto casino per un monitor... stesso problema su 3 pc... non esiste che so un centro assistenza ubuntu dove porti il pc e via?
<cri> lol
<Rik_84_> sarà anche figo come sistema operativo ma per i meno esperti come me e un'agonia settarlo bene... sul 13.04 non mi va nemmeno chrome e ho dovuto installare chromium
<cristian_c> Rik_84_, a me funge
<Devidino> Rik_84 esistono i lug sono centri "community" che promuovono linux in modo gratuito
<Devidino> Rik_84 in che città vivi?
<Rik_84_> trieste
<cristian_c> Rik_84_, comunque, il file xorg.conf dovrebbero crearlo i driver proprietari
<cristian_c> Rik_84_, ecco perché ti ho detto di installarli
<Rik_84_> cristian_c, il pc gira con i driver non proprietari, vedi la foto dove ho il flag
<Rik_84_> quale installo dei 2 proprietari?
<cristian_c> Rik_84_, ma avevi detto di averli attivati
<Devidino> Rik_84 http://trieste.linux.it/
<Devidino> questo è il sito del lug + vicino a te
<Rik_84_> si mi fa attivare solo uno alla volta
<Devidino> l'unico nella tua città
<Rik_84_> Devidino, grazie adesso guardo
<Rik_84_> Devidino, eh eh e h saranno 100 mt da casa mia :)
<Devidino> Rik_84 sono contento nel caso contattali per sicurezza perchè molti rimangono registrati nella lugMap ma poi non sono più attivi
<cristian_c> lol
<Rik_84_> cristian_c, avevi visto la foto?
<cristian_c> Rik_84_, sì, ma non li hai attivati
<Devidino> Rik_84 da quanto vedo fanno una runione a settimana controlla il sito o scrivigli un e-mail per sapere la prossima data
<Rik_84_> Devidino, senz'altro
<Rik_84_> grazie
<Rik_84_> 1000
<Rik_84_> cristian_c, quale attivo di quelli?
<runman71> ciao ho un problema con i drive grafici amd istallati ma non attivi: come faccio? Grazie
<Rik_84> cristian_c, mi si era impallata la rete e non ho visto se mi hai scritto comunque una volta abilitato il driver proprietario, per intenderci il secondo della foto che ti ho mandato, la risoluzione e giusta ma sta solo in "duplica monito e se estendo lo schermo impostando 1366x768 mi da errore . ora ti posto limmagine di errore
<Rik_84> e cmq la cartella xorg non c'è
<ocean85> invalid or corrupt kernel image che faccio?
<ocean85> c'è qualcuno in linea?
<enzotib> ocean85, in seguito a cosa?
<cristian_c> Rik_84_, uhm
<ocean85> ho creato la chiavetta usb con ubuntu 13.04
<ocean85> al riavvio mi da
<cristian_c> Rik_84_, non è una cartella, se non sbaglio
<ocean85> questo errore
<ocean85> "invalid or corrupt kernel image
<Rik_84_> non c'è nulla con quel nome
<cristian_c> !tvout
<ubot-it> Schede video Ati: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/Ati/TvOut; Schede video Nvidia: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/Nvidia/TvOut
<Rik_84_> esiste un vnc per ubuntu che ti faccio vedere?
<cristian_c>  /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<enzotib> ocean85, come l'hai fatta la chiavetta?
<enzotib> !chi | ocean85
<ubot-it> ocean85: se stai parlando con qualcuno in particolare, per rendere più leggibile il canale ti consiglio di inserire il suo nickname in quello che dici (puoi usare il completamento premendo il tasto tab)
<ocean85> enzotib: con unetbootin
<cristian_c> Rik_84_, /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Rik_84_> http://imagebin.org/255523
<enzotib> ocean85, usa dd
<ocean85> ubot-it: grazie per il consiglio
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ocean85> enzotib:  link?
<enzotib> ocean85, se hai già un linux installato puoi usare dd
<enzotib> ocean85, ti dico io come
<ocean85> enzotib: ho windows 7
<enzotib> !usbwin | ocean85 allora usa questo:
<ubot-it> ocean85 allora usa questo:: Scarica PenDriveLinux (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO | Attenzione: il programma è in inglese
<ocean85> ubot-it: mi da sempre l'md5s sbagliato
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<cristian_c> Rik_84_, che cos'hai fatto?
<Rik_84_> http://imagebin.org/255524
<Rik_84_> verifica tu stesso
<Rik_84_> si vede la foto?
<enzotib> ocean85, hai già usato usbwin?
<cristian_c> Rik_84_, quali driver stai usando?
<cristian_c> in questo momento
<enzotib> ocean85, e per la precisione, sono stati io a farti scrivere quei messaggi da ubot-it
<enzotib> stato*
<cristian_c> enzotib, io pensavo vivesse di vita propria, come l'uomo di latta
<cristian_c> :D
<Rik_84_> cristian_c, uso questi http://imagebin.org/255525
<ocean85> enzotib:  si ho già usato usbwin
<enzotib> ocean85, e ti da md5 sbagliato?
<ocean85> enzotib: allora grazie a te!
<ocean85> si
<ocean85> enzotib: si
<cristian_c> Rik_84_, ma hai riavviato?
<enzotib> ocean85, come fai la verifica?
<ocean85> enzotib: con winmd5sum
<enzotib> ocean85, forse devi riscaricare la iso
<enzotib> !md5 | ocean85
<ubot-it> ocean85: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<cristian_c> lol
<ocean85> enzotib: ho già provato in tutti i modi
<Rik_84> cristian_c, si ma non cambia nulla
<cristian_c> Rik_84, strano
<ocean85> enzotib: ho scaricato sia il torrent che l'iso normale ... mi da sempre errore md5
<cristian_c> Rik_84, allora crealo tu
<enzotib> ocean85, ma l'md5 della iso corrisponde a quella riportata nella pagina che ti ho segnalato?
<ocean85> enzotib: no purtroppo
<enzotib> ocean85, la tua connessione è buona?
<ocean85> enzotib: http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/713/immaginepao.png/
<ocean85> enzotib: 7 mega
<enzotib> ocean85, non si apre l'immagine
<ocean85> enzotib: apri il link e poi continue to the media
<enzotib> ocean85, ma quella che inizia con 8d l'hai messa tu o è quella calcolata?
<Rik_84> cristian_c, come apro x11 come amministratore per salvare xorg.conf?
<ocean85> enzotib: quella calcolata, mi fa così con qualsiasi iso scarico
<ocean85> enzotib: e di conseguenza unetbootin mi da errore
<enzotib> ocean85, quella è giusta
<cristian_c> Rik_84, come l'hai creato?
<enzotib> ocean85, e con cosa viene confrontata?
<cristian_c> Rik_84, comunque sudo gedit etc....
<ocean85> enzotib: il programma confronta l'iso che scarico con quella del server... in questo caso md5 server è ok mentre la mia iso su pc no... infatti mi da errore
<ocean85> enzotib: mi sa che mi conviene aprire un thread sul forum
<Rik_84_> cristian_c, ho creato nella scrivania un nuovo documento, fatto copia incolla come nelle istruzioni del link che mi hai dato e salvato come xorg.conf ma ora non riesco a metterlo nella cartella x11
<Rik_84_> e giusto come ho fatto?
<cristian_c> Rik_84_, dovrsti prima riconfigurare il server grafico, poi lavorare sul file creato
<cristian_c> !xorg
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/ConfigurareXorg
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> no
<Rik_84_> non lo so fare mi spighi?
<Rik_84_> per favore :D
<cristian_c> Rik_84_, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/DomandeFrequenti#Come_si_riconfigura_il_server_grafico.3F
<Rik_84_> cristian_c, cos'è una console virtuale tty? mi dice che devo entrarci... o_0
<cristian_c> Rik_84_, Ctrl+Alt+F1
<Rik_84> cristian_c, ok fatto ma non riesco ad uscire dala schermata nera tipo terminale, anche se digito "sudo service lightdm comando" resto sempre li
<Rik_84> ok fatto ma non riesco ad uscire dala schermata nera tipo terminale, anche se digito "sudo service lightdm comando" resto sempre li
<cristian_c> Rik_84, Ctrl+Alt+F7
<Rik_84> cristian_c, scermta nera e tratino lampeggiante...
<Rik_84> schermata*
<cristian_c> Rik_84, la combinazione non funge?
<cristian_c> non esce?
<cristian_c> lol
<Rik_84> no ho forzato il riavio perche non andavano nemmeno i tasti
<Rik_84> riavvio*
<Zenigata> ragazzi ho installato il desktop kde così tanto per provarlo ma è successo l'impoderabile non riesco ad accedere al mia vecchia sessione unity... come mai????
<cristian_c> Zenigata, cos'hai fatto per riaccedervi?
<Rik_84_> cristian_c, non mi ha nemmeno creato la cartella xorg
<cristian_c> Rik_84_, non è una cartella
<Zenigata> nienete mi sono disconnesso e ho tentato di entrare ma niente... l'unica sessione a cui posso accedere è  GNOME
<Rik_84_> si sorry il documento
<cristian_c> Rik_84_, ma quali comandi hai digitato?
<cristian_c> esattamente
<cristian_c> Zenigata, spiegati meglio
<cristian_c> materialmente
<Zenigata> per dovere di cronaca sul mio portatile ho installato diverse sessioni: Gnome unity mate e peroprio poca fa ho installato la kde
<cristian_c> Zenigata, quindi le selezioni dalla schermata di login
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> dal menù
<Zenigata> yes
<Zenigata> ma qualsiasi sessione scelga viene selezionata la gnome
<Rik_84_> cristian_c, riprovo perche penso di aver fatto una porcata
<Zenigata> mi "ho" spiegato cristian_c ?
<cristian_c> Rik_84_, tipo?
<cristian_c> Zenigata, cioè la sringa non cambia?
<cristian_c> *stringa
<Rik_84_> ho saltato un comando e me ne sono accorto ora
<cristian_c> quale?
<Zenigata> più che stringa si tratta di un menù a scomparsa...
<Rik_84_> sudo cp $HOME/xorg.conf.new /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Zenigata> o a cascata
<Zenigata> più precisamente da questo menù cerco di selzionare la sessione che più mi è gradita ma niente... l'unica sessioneche è automaticamente selezionata è la gnome
<cristian_c> Rik_84_, eh, quello più importante
<cristian_c> lol
<Rik_84> cristian_c,non sono riuscito a fare
<cristian_c> Rik_84, cioè?
<Rik_84> cristian_c, ho seguito tutto alla lettera però alla fine prima di salvare mi dava fatal error server
<Rik_84> se vuoi rifaccia il tutto e faccio le foto così te le posto man mano
<Rik_84> fatto sta che il documento xorg non c'è ancora
<cristian_c> Rik_84, quale comando è fallito?
<Rik_84_> cristian_c, credo da qua "sudo X -config $HOME/xorg.conf.new", vuoi che rifaccio e ti aggiorno passo passo?
<cristian_c> Rik_84_, ma il punto 7 funge?
<Rik_84_> no
<cristian_c> che risponde?
<Rik_84_> guarda non ricordo, rifaccio tutto e ti aggiorno man mano
<Rik_84> cristian_c, ctrl+alt+f1
<cristian_c> Rik_84, beh, basta che ricominci dal punto 7 in poi
<silmar> ciao a tutti
<silmar> ho bisogno di aiuto per ubuntu 13.04
<cristian_c> !aiuto | silmar
<ubot-it> silmar: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<silmar> ho installato il programma scegliando di affiancare windows vista .. mi ha chiesto la dimensione della partizione da riservare a ubuntu e poi ha proseguito l'installazione....al riavvio però parte direttamente windows
<silmar> non so se devo impostare qlc di particolare nel bios
<Rik_84> cristian_c, ho digitato "sudo cp $HOME/xorg.conf.new /etc/X11/xorg.conf" e mi risponde "cp: impossibile eseguire stat home/rik/xorg.conf.new" il file o directory non esyste
<Rik_84> del passaggio 7
<cristian_c> silmar, avvia una live
<cristian_c> Rik_84, sicuro che xorg.conf.new fosse stato creato?
<silmar> volentieri...come si fa?  :)
<Rik_84> cristian_c, no per quello volevo fare da capo tutti i passaggi
<cristian_c> silmar, come hai isntalato? Da dvd?
<cristian_c> *installato
<cristian_c> Rik_84, ah, ok
<cristian_c> Rik_84, pensavo l'avessi già creato
<cristian_c> :D
<silmar> sì...ho salvato come immagine su un dvd...ho avviato il pc con il dvd ed è partita l'installazione senza problemi
<Rik_84> cristian_c, ho riavviato e ora procedo con "ctrl+alt+f1"
<silmar> volevo tenere vista x il momento, così ho scelto di affiancare ubuntu
<cristian_c> silmar, il dvd puoi usarlo anche in modalità live
<cristian_c> silmar, saggia decisione
<silmar> vuoi dire di avviare sempre il pc con il dvd di installazione?
<cristian_c> silmar, aviarlo, non installarlo
<silmar> ho provato .... mi ha riavviato l'installazione....ho chiuso la finestra e ubuntu era attivo e operativo....devo fare sempre così?
<cristian_c> silmar, no, puoi scegliere dal menù
<cristian_c> se installare o provare senza installare
<Rik_84> cristian_c, login e comando "sudo service lightdm comando"
<cristian_c> Rik_84, e tu cos'hai digitato?
<Rik_84> sudo service lightdm stop
<Rik_84> e poi tutto nero
<silmar> ok sto provando sul pc .....
<cristian_c> Rik_84, in shell tty?
<Rik_84> si, orachetutto enero dopo il comando che faccio?
<cristian_c> Rik_84, ti permette di digitare?
<Rik_84> no
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> è strano
<Rik_84> cristian_c, non sai nemmeno quanto volentieri ti porterei il pc perchè qua mi viene il pelo algli occhi :D
<cristian_c> Rik_84, beh, puoi semplre killarlo
<cristian_c> *sempre
<cristian_c> il processo del server x
<Rik_84> come?
<Rik_84> forzo il riavvio?
<cristian_c> Rik_84, top
<cristian_c> digitalo
<Rik_84> ?
<cristian_c> digita: top
<Rik_84> nada
<cristian_c> che c'è?
<silmar> cristian_c ho riavviato il pc..mi ha riproposto l'installazione e l'ho chiusa....adesso ho la home page ma ha perso le impostazioni tastiera e lingua....mi propone peso quqlla inglese di defalut
<cristian_c> silmar, non è apparso il menù?
<Rik_84> non va, resta sempre nero
<cristian_c> Rik_84, ma i comandi li accetta?
<cristian_c> la shell tty?
<Rik_84> no
<Rik_84> nero nero
<silmar> sono sulla home page di ubuntu
<cristian_c> Rik_84, ma non sei sulla schermata precedente?
<cristian_c> Ctrl+alt+F7
<Rik_84> non va
<cristian_c> silmar, homepage?
<cristian_c> Rik_84, uhm
<cristian_c> Rik_84, invece di sudo service lightdm stop puoi killare xorg
<cristian_c> il pid di xorg
<cristian_c> dovrebbe fungere lo stesso
<Rik_84> cristian_c, no mi dispiace
<Rik_84> cristian_c,e tutto nero e bloccato. Che dici forzo il riavvio e vediamo che succede?
<cristian_c> sì
<silmar> sì...la videata principale.....con tutte le icone sulla sx....mozzilla,  office, amazon, setup..ecc.ecc
<cristian_c> Rik_84, evidentemente, il sudo service lightdm stop non funge per qualche strano motivo
<cristian_c> ma c'è l'alternativa
<cristian_c> :)
<cristian_c> silmar, non capisco, ma l'hai già caricato il sistema?
<Rik_84> :) meno male
<cristian_c> Rik_84, appunto, è un'alternativa che ho trovato poco fa
<Rik_84> cristian_c, mitico
<Rik_84> ok riavviato
<silmar> ho avviato il pc con il dvd inserito.....è apparsa la videata in cui mi chiedeva se volevo provare ubuntu o se volevo installarlo...ho scelto di installarlo e il programma ha avviato l'installazione, mi ha chiesto la lingue
<silmar> -
<silmar> ...scusa ha inviato x sbaglio  .)
<cristian_c> silmar, ma se ti ho suggerito tutt'altro
<cristian_c> ....
<cristian_c> 'è apparsa la videata in cui mi chiedeva se volevo provare ubuntu o se volevo installarlo...ho scelto di installarlo e il programma ha avviato l'installazione, mi ha chiesto la lingue'
<cristian_c> 23:42:57 <cristian_c> silmar, aviarlo, non installarlo
<silmar> io però l'ho già installato la prima volta....come devo fare?
<cristian_c> silmar, scegliere la modalità live
<silmar> ok....dimmi come però io ho al momento conosco due opzioni.....avviare il pc con o senza dvd inserito....senza parte vista...con parte l'installazione...
<silmar> dove sbaglio?
<Rik_84> cristian_c, quando vuoi sono pronto :)
<cristian_c> silmar, se lanci il dvd, il sistema gira su dvd, non su hard disk
<cristian_c> Rik_84, io sonp pronto
<cristian_c> *sono
<silmar> cristian_c, ok....e?
<cristian_c> silmar, allora seleziona 'proa ubuntu senza installarlo'
<Rik_84> cristian_c, ok qual'è l'alternativa da provare ora?
<cristian_c> Rik_84, sei in shell tty?
<silmar> cristian_c, ok....provo....  :)
<Rik_84> ci vado subito
<Rik_84> fatto
<Rik_84> tty1 vedo però... cambia qualcosa?
<cristian_c> Rik_84, digita: top
<Rik_84> cristian_c, ok e partita
<silmar> cristian_c, ma mi sai dire perchè quando ho lanciato l'installazione la prima volta mi ha chiesto se volevo affiancare ubuntu a vista? dicendo anche che all'avvio il sistema mi avrebbe chiesto quale sistema avviare?
<cristian_c> Rik_84, ?
<cristian_c> silmar, è il dual boot
<silmar> cristian_c, ok ..... ma per renderlo attivo all'avvio del pc come posso fare?
<Rik_84> cristian_c, vedo una schermata tipo gestione delle attivita o processi attivi in windows in cintinuo aggiornamentoma se mi dai 3 min faccio una foto e te la posto
<cristian_c> silmar, ma infatti vorrei capirlo anch'io
<cristian_c> avvia una live
<cristian_c> Rik_84, non serve una foto
<silmar> cristian_c, dimmi come devo fare x avviare una live....
<cristian_c> Rik_84, individua la riga con Xorg
<cristian_c> silmar, come ho scritto  anche prima: scegli 'Prova ubuntu senza installarlo'
<Rik_84> cristian_c, non vedo la riga xorg
<Rik_84> non c'è proprio
<Guest24764> Ciao, spero in un canale italiano qualcuno mi possa dare una mano. Sto cercando di sistemare i permessi della cartella /var/www per lo sviluppo web. Pensate che sia sicuro mettere umask 002 all'utente www-data?
<silmar> cristian_c, ok ho scelto "prova ubuntu" e mi ha aperto la pagina iniziale.....in parole povere....se voglio posso provare ubuntu dal cd, ma se volessi tenermi vista e ubuntu installato sul pc sarebbe un problema
<cristian_c> Rik_84, uhm
<cristian_c> Rik_84, hai presente il campo Command?
<cristian_c> silmar, digita: sudo fdisk -l
<silmar> cristian_c, considera che sta parlando con un principiante....dove devo digitare quello che mi ha indicato?
<cristian_c> silmar, sì
<cristian_c> silmar, e poi copia su pastebin
<cristian_c> !paste | silmar
<ubot-it> silmar: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<silmar> crisitan_c, ?? scusa, ma non riesco a capire niente.....proverò ubuntu come mi hai indicato tu.....grazie cmq della disponibilità
<Rik_84> cristian_c, non mi ero accorto che la chat non andava, che faccio ora?
<cristian_c> silmar, è un comando
<cristian_c> Rik_84, hai presente il campo Command?
<Rik_84> cristian_c, no
<cristian_c> lol
<Rik_84> ah si  scusa
<cristian_c> Rik_84, quando digiti top
<Rik_84> si si lo vedo
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> nel campo Command c'è Xorg
<cristian_c> in una delle righe
<marisa> scusate ma ho istallato ubuntu su un nuovo hard disk ma nn riesco piu a istallare windows come devo fare
<Rik_84> si va e viene
<Rik_84> cristian_c, si va e viene
<Rik_84> cristian_c, resta 2 secondi poi sparisce, cosa devo fare?
<cristian_c> Rik_84, visto?
<cristian_c> Rik_84, devi prender eil pid
<cristian_c> *prendere
<cristian_c> marisa, lo vuoi in dual boot?
<marisa> ok
<cristian_c> no, chiedevo :P
<Rik_84> cristina_c, con cosa premo che non ho cursore ne mouse?
<Rik_84> più che altro come
<cristian_c> Rik_84, prendere, non premere
<cristian_c> Rik_84, qual'è il pid di Xorg?
<Rik_84> cristian_c, il pid e 1137
<cristian_c> Rik_84, ok
<cristian_c> Rik_84, allora killalo
<cristian_c> Rik_84, prima di tutto, esci da top
<cristian_c> CTrl+C
<cristian_c> Ctrl+C
<Rik_84> cristian_c, non so come si killa
<cristian_c> Rik_84, sei uscito da top
<cristian_c> ?
<Rik_84> cristian_c,ho schiacciato ctrl+c e mi e comparsa la stringa per inserire i comandi ma son ancora qua
<cristian_c> Rik_84, ok, sei uscito
<Rik_84> no come esco?
<filo1234> lol
<cristian_c> Rik_84, digita: sudo kill -9 1137
<cristian_c> in questo modo, hai killato Xorg
<cristian_c> filo1234, purtroppo sudo service lightm stop
<cristian_c> non funziona
<cristian_c> *lightdm
<cristian_c> quindi, si usa un metodo grezzo
<Rik_84> cristian_c, fatto ora sono al normale login
<cristian_c> ottimo
<Rik_84> :)
<cristian_c> Rik_84, hai appena arrestato il server grafico con il metodo che ho brevettato
<cristian_c> :D
<cristian_c> Rik_84, sudo X -configure
<cristian_c> Rik_84, il kill l'ha preso bene?
<marisa> scusate ma nella home di ubuntu x togliere l icona di facebook come si fa
<Rik_84> cristian_c, aspettache attivo la chat sul dell che ti posto il risultato, ok?
<cristian_c> marisa, icona? home?
<cristian_c> Rik_84, che è successo?
<marisa> nella home ce licona di fb
<cristian_c> marisa, ma parli di nautilus?
<marisa> xo se ci clicchi su si apre fb senza digitare ne nome utente ne pw
<marisa> che e nautilus
<cristian_c> lol
<filo1234> sarà nella barra non nella home
<cristian_c> ah, il launcher
<marisa> e si
<filo1234> cliccaci con il tasto dx del mouse e scegli sblocca dal launcher
<cristian_c> marisa, non so se lo puoi fare di default
<cristian_c> oppure usi unity tweak tool
<Rik_84_> cristian_c, questo e quello che mi da dall'utimo comando che mi hai dato, va bene? http://paste.ubuntu.com/5606422/
<Rik_84> cristian_c, ci tenevo a postartiil risultato del tuobrevetto :)
<cristian_c> Rik_84, ma dove hai digitato il comando?
<cristian_c> cioè, come hai fatto a copia-incollarlo
<Rik_84> sul terminale
<cristian_c> se eri nella shell tty?
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> non eri nella shell tty?
<marisa> come devo fare
<filo1234> cliccaci con il tasto dx del mouse e scegli sblocca dal launcher
<cristian_c> Rik_84, spiegati
<Rik_84> cristan_c, quando mi hai fatto killarein automatico sono tornato sulla schermata di login come se avessi appena aperto il pc. Mi hai dato il comando e l'ho messo sul terminale
<marisa> filo1234 dici a me
<filo1234> marisa: si
<filo1234> cliccaci con il tasto dx del mouse e scegli sblocca dal launcher
<marisa> nn va
<Rik_84> cristian_c, c'è qualcosa che non va?
<filo1234> marisa: fai una schermata e postala perchè non capisco allora dove sia questa icona
<cristian_c> Rik_84, cioè hai rifatto il login?
<cri> ciao
<Rik_84> crisian_c, si
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> Rik_84, a mio avviso sarebbe meglio ripetere i passi dal 3 al 7, in modalità di ripristino, così non hai il problema del server grafico
<marisa> sopra nell icona home clicco ce licona di fb se clicco su si apre fb senza digitare ne nome ute te ne password
<cristian_c> evidentemente stop non èuguale a kill
<cristian_c> :D
<Rik_84> ah ok
<Rik_84> tty poi top e kill (riassumendo)?
<cristian_c> Rik_84, ah, ovviamente, con il monitor esterno collegato
<filo1234> marisa: fai una schermata
<cristian_c> Rik_84, niente tty se sei in modalità di ripristino
<marisa> com s fa
<filo1234> premi stamp e ti fa la foto
<filo1234> non a te...al desktop
<cristian_c> Rik_84, no, io parlo di questa: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/DomandeFrequenti#Come_si_riconfigura_il_server_grafico.3F
<cristian_c> dal 3 al 7 compresi
<cristian_c> filo1234, lol
<marisa> dove trovo stamp
<filo1234> sulla tastiera
<Rik_84> cristian_c, ok collego il monitor ma non va ora, dipende dai passaggi precedenti?
<Rik_84> ora va
<cristian_c> ?
<Rik_84> il monitor
<cristian_c> qual'è il problema?
<Rik_84> proseguo coi passaggi che mi hai detto di fare
<cristian_c> Rik_84, sì
<cristian_c> dal 3 al 7
<cristian_c> ma in modalità di ripristino
<marisa> filo1234 la foto lo fatta ma come la metto
<cristian_c> !image | marisa
<ubot-it> marisa: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<cri> cristian_c: ciao
<Rik_84> cristian_c,come ho dato "sudo X -config $HOME/xorg.conf.new" tutti e due i monitor sono diventati neri... al passaggio 6
<Rik_84> che faccio?
<cri> sto usando una tastiera apple usb ma ad esmpio (gia provato tutte le tastiere apple ) non mi prende i comandi che ad esempio dovrebbe dare alt f2
<cri> hai qualch idea di come risolvere
<URUS> cri: ciao
<cri> URUS: ciao
<cristian_c> Rik_84, beh, a questo punto riavvia, e completa con il punto 7
<cristian_c> Rik_84, nella home dovresti trovare il file xorg.conf.new
<cristian_c> cri, magari è mappata in modo diverso
<cristian_c> c'è la mappatura machinotosh
<cristian_c> *machintosh
<cristian_c> *macintosh
<cri> cristian_c: risolto
<cri> XD
<Rik_84> cristian_c, fatto e vendo anche il documentoxorg nella home
<Rik_84> ora?
<marisa> filo 1234 nn c riesco
<Rik_84> cristian_c, nel frattempo approfitto per ringraziarti dell'aiuto, non credevo fosse così ardua la cosa.
<cristian_c> cri, come ti ho suggerito?
<cristian_c> Rik_84, in genere non lo è
<cristian_c> Rik_84, punto 7
<cri> cristian_c: no il tasto funzione sulla apple keybord è spostato
<cristian_c> lol
<Rik_84> l'ho fatto, ho digitato "sudo cp $HOME/xorg.conf.new /etc/X11/xorg.conf" mi ha chiesto la password e basta
<cristian_c> Rik_84, ottimo
<cristian_c> Rik_84, apri nautilus e controlla se c'è il file xorg.conf in /etc/X11
<Rik_84> cristian_c, non ho guardato con nautilus perchè non so cos'è ma l'ho fatto andando nella cartella x11 e xorg.conf c'era anche se nella home e rimasta
<cristian_c> Rik_84, è il file manager :)
<cristian_c> Rik_84, nella home c'è il file .new
<Rik_84> si
<cristian_c> Rik_84, ok, quindi ora hai il file xorg.conf in /etc/x11
<Rik_84> giusto?
<cristian_c> cosa che prima non avevi
<cristian_c> giusto?
<Rik_84> si
<cristian_c> Rik_84, e questa è fatta
<Rik_84> ottimo :)
<cristian_c> Rik_84, ora non ti resta che lavorarci seguendo la guida
<cristian_c> !tvout | Rik_84
<ubot-it> Rik_84: Schede video Ati: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/Ati/TvOut; Schede video Nvidia: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/Nvidia/TvOut
<cristian_c> ma nella prossima puntata
<cristian_c> :D
<cristian_c> Rik_84, ok?
<Rik_84> si si
<Rik_84> lascio tutto fermo allora? meglio che facciamo insiame domani magari giusto?
<Rik_84> :)
<cristian_c> Rik_84, è meglio se fai domandi
<cristian_c> domani
<Rik_84> ok,veramente 1000+1000 grazie ecomplimenti per la conoscenza
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> io non sono molto bravo
<Rik_84> a domani
<cristian_c> :D
<cristian_c> ciao
<cristian_c> notte a tutti
<Rik_84> ciao
#ubuntu-it 2013-04-27
<URUS> esiste un programma facile da usare per vedere i pc connessi alla mia rete?
<cri> urus facile mmmm teamviuwer
<URUS> intendo per vedere chi è connesso
<URUS> tramite wifi
<URUS> mi serve un programma per controllare chi e quando le persone si collegano, in realta mi serve vedere chi si collega che non abbia il mio consenso
<URUS> cri:
<cri> URUS: si
<URUS> cri: ma tu intendi il desktop remoto io intendo altro
<zzzz> buonasera
<zzzz> ho un problema non riesco a scaricare Java per Lubuntu
<zzzz> come fare??
<Zenigata> ragazzi ho alcuni problemi con la schermata di accesso... non riesco a selezionare i differenti ambienti grafici
<jester-> Zenigata: cioè?
<Zenigata> jester-, praticamente ier sera ho installato un nuovo ambiente desktop (kde) che credo mi abbia incsinato tutto il sistema
<Zenigata> non riesco ad accedere ai diversi ambienti desktop
<jester-> Zenigata: al lightdm cosa fai
<jester-> cioè dove metti la pass
<Zenigata> l'unico che pare avviarsi, in maniera del tutto indipendente dalla mia volontà e gnome3
<jester-> Zenigata: hai installato kubuntu-desktop?
<Zenigata> yes!
<Zenigata> poi l'ho disinstallato per vederese risolvevo il problema
<Zenigata> ma niente
<Zenigata> quindi l'ho reinstallato
<jester-> Zenigata: alla finestra di login è illista kde o no
<jester-> in lista
<Zenigata> anche perchè (cosa strana) anche se disinstallato compariva presente nel menù a cascata della shell di login
<Zenigata> mi hai preceduto jester-
<Lm999> salve, qualcuno mi può dare una mano con maildir?
<jester-> Zenigata: al login clicchi la rotellina a destra si user e pass?
<jester-> Lm999: maildir sarebbe?
<Zenigata> vermante no
<jester-> Zenigata: e come lo scegli l'ambiente grafico se non da li
<Lm999> ho un backup di alcune mail che è in formato maildir
<Lm999> e con windows non sono riuscito ad aprirlo in nessun modo
<jester-> o hai qualche altra minchiata invece di lightdm
<Zenigata> la schermata è di un grigio cadaverico per poter selezionare le differenti sessioni clicco su accedi senza che sia stato scelto l'utente
<a7x> Zenigata, una foto sarebbe comoda
<Zenigata> e da lì posso scegliere le diverse sessioni
<jester-> Zenigata: stai facendo casino, sudo apt-get insdttall --reinstall lightdm
<Lm999> per questo sto scaricando l'iso di ubuntu, avevo in mente di usarlo in versione live cd e trovare un software in grado di aprire un backup con questo formato
<a7x> sudo apt-get install --reinstall lightdm
<Lm999> evolution dovrebbe andare bene, voi sapete se è già installato su ubuntu?
<jester-> Lm999: non sacciamo circa app winzoz
<a7x> Lm999, sudo apt-get install evolution e via
<Lm999> ok grazie a7
<Lm999> a7x
<jester-> Lm999: se non è installato lo installi, hai provato con thunderbird in winz?
<akis24> giorno
<a7x> ma ti consiglio di dare una buona googlata, dubito sia necessario ubuntu @ Lm999
<Lm999> si ho provato anche con thunderbird, ma a quanto pare serve una patch che non trovo
<Lm999> thunderbird non apre i file compressi in formato maildir
<Lm999> c'ho provato ax7
<jester-> Lm999: ma come lo hai generto il file in formato maildir
<jester-> generato*
<Lm999> non l'ho generato io purtroppo
<jester-> ha fatto solo? trovato sotto il cavolo cone i bambini?
<Lm999> cmq a quanto leggo su google nemmeno con evolution si riesce
<Lm999> l'ho scaricato
<Lm999> ma non l'ho creato io
<Lm999> non ti capita mai di scaricare da internet un file che non hai creato tu?
<akis24> Lm999: qmail tratta i file maildir
<jester-> scusa scaricato a quale pro
<Lm999> da quanto ho capito solo kmail funziona
<Lm999> grazie akis
<Lm999> proverò con qmail
<Lm999> jester, vuoi che ti dica anche i dettagli del mio 730?
<Zenigata> jester-, ci sei?
<jester-> Lm999: mava, ma è curioso che uno scarichi file contenenti mail in giro per il net
<jester-> Zenigata: hai reinstallato e messo a default lightd,?
<Zenigata> ho installato il light... come diavolo si chiama....
<jester-> eh
<Zenigata> hho terminato la sessione ma niente
<Zenigata> il problema persiste
<jester-> e prima che avevi visto che è di serie sia in gome che in kde
<Zenigata> cosa intendi dire jester-
<jester-> Zenigata: sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm   e mettilo a default quando chiede
<Zenigata> ok fatto
<Lm999> sono backup di mail importanti che ha creato il webmaster, che però ora non posso contattare perché è in vacanza
<Zenigata> adesso provo a scollegarmi e a rientrare
<Zenigata> jester-, può essere che ci sia qualche conflitto tra i vari ambienti desktop?
<pa> che ne pensate di 13.04?
<pa> e' vero che e' praticamente impossibile installare classic shell?
<jester-> pa: che è sempre lo stesso os con un kernel piu aggiornato e qualche cazzillo in piu
<pa> domanda: quanto e' semplice, attualmente, switchare manualmente chip grafico su macchine con piu di un chip?
<pa> (penso ad esempio ai portatili con integrata intel + nvidia esterna)
<a7x> !optimus
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'optimus'
<Ec110> buongiorno
<pa> ma optimus non e' solo per windows?
<pa> poi comunque a me farlo a mano non da fastidio, se solo si potesse
<jester-> pa: non lo fa da solo
<Ec110> qualcuno conosce il programma mixxx
<Ec110> ?
<onebitxajax> mmmmmmmmmm
<jester-> devi lanciare la app con opzine optimus, nvidia ci sta lavorando
<a7x> !bumblebee | pa
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'bumblebee'
<pa> ok
<a7x> pa, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/GraficaIbrida/Bumblebee
<pa> ma in alternativa si puo fare a mano, magari con relativo relogging?
<pa> (in qualche modo semplice che non richieda modificare xorg.conf)
<jester-> pa: leggi la guida
<pa> il problema, nel mio caso, e' che vorrei prendere un macbook
<pa> e da quanto ne so non supporta optimus
<pa> anche se ha intel+nvidia
<a7x> pa, se prendi un macbook, di solito non lo fai per metterti linux.
<pa> be, io si.
<a7x> pa, scelta tua -> problemi col supporto tuoi
<Ec110> chi mi aiuta ?
<a7x> comunque vai su -it-chat a chiedere, questa roba è un po' al limite del supporto, pa
<onebitxajax> !aiuto | Ec110
<ubot-it> Ec110: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<pa> cioe vuoi dire che ubuntu non e' supportata sui mactel?
<Ec110> ok grazie
<pa> beh in bocca al lupo allora. considerando che come portatili sono i migliori, non supportarli e' un mega autogol
<onebitxajax> pa: optimus e' supportato
<Ec110> ho un problema con il programma mixxx cioè non riesco a settare la 2a scheda audio per il preascolto dei brani
<pa> sui mac? no
<onebitxajax> pa: segui il consiglio di a7x e scrivi /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Ec110> ho un problema con la scheda grafica xfx hd7870 non ci sono i driver sto usando quelli comuni ma non mi riconosce l'audio digitale
<jester-> Ec110: xfx hd7870  che roba è
<Ec110> usa i driver amd radeon
<jester-> Ec110: quindi è roba ati
<jester-> Ec110: e l driver open è ottimo
<Ec110> si infatti di grafica non ho nessun problema
<Ec110> ma l'uscita hdmi non mi da l'audio
<Guest78069> salve, ho un problema con la luminosità dello schermo che rimane sempre al massimo
<TheMortazz> salve, ho un problema con la luminosità dello schermo che rimane sempre al massimo
<TheMortazz> salve, ho un problema con la luminosità dello schermo che rimane sempre al massimo
<saradb> ciao
<saradb> ho bisogno di una mano
<bl4de> ciao ragazzi!
<saradb> ho installato una connessione con linux....ho bisogno lo stesso di un antivirus? e quale mi consigliate
<bl4de> saradb, linux non ha bisogno di antivirus, non ti preoccupare :)
<saradb> ma veramente?
<giue> ciao ho appena finito di installare ubuntu 13.04 e purtroppo l'audio hdmi non funziona premetto che sul 12.10 funzionava tutto a meraviglia c'è qualcosa che si può fare?
<saradb> l'ho installato stamattina e sto smanettando cercando di capire come funziona....sono proprio una pivella!!
<bl4de> saradb, si :)
<bl4de> saradb, ma non ti preoccupare, tutti sono così all'inizio :) vieni da windows? :)
<Ab3L> saradb: se vedi che parecchi antivirus girano su linux... (avast, avg, avira, ....)
<Rik_84> Salve, ho acceso il notebiik e dopo login schermo nero però si vede il cursore del mouse. Attendendo un po di minuti va in blocco e se se muovo il mouse copare una finestra di login e dinuovo tutto nero... Chi ha idea di che sucede? Ho provatoad entrare e uscire nella tty e va ma nulla oltre a quello.
<Ab3L> saradb: e usano linux per ripulire il pc senza che windows venga avviato...
<saradb> si, avevo un vecchio notebook che non girava più, invece con linux è tornato alla vita
<saradb> ma quindi linux è un pò come mac che non prende virus? (giusto per capire bene)
<tatiscio> ciao Beta
<bl4de> saradb, mm...comunque con linux non vedrai virus, e mooolto difficilmente (praticamente mai XD) vedrai malware e cose così :)
<Ab3L> saradb: beh, se vuoi un antivirus su linux per ripulire un pc windows, allora scegline uno e lo installi su una chiavetta usb da cui avviare il pc e fare la tua pulizia.
<tatiscio> ragazzi mi serva una mano...!!!
<bl4de> tatiscio, spara :)
<saradb> io mi fido, la mia era solo una curiosità
<tatiscio> ho ubuntu 12.10
<tatiscio> e da qualche giorno non riesco ad installare più aggiornamenti ed applicazioni per via della password
<tatiscio> la inserisco ma mi dice che è errata
<tatiscio> premetto che è quella esatta
<bl4de> tatiscio...ma hai fatto qualcosa di "strano" prima che iniziasse a non riconoscertela?
<tatiscio> l,ho disattivata totalmente dall' impostazioni
<tatiscio> e adesso quando riprovo ad impostarne una
<tatiscio> metto la pass originale
<tatiscio> poi la nuova
<tatiscio> la conferma
<tatiscio> ma il tasto per aggiornare non si abilita
<onebitxajax> mi sa che hi cambiato password e per sbaglio l'hai digitata male
<onebitxajax> hai*
<bl4de> onebitxajax, non credo, perché dice che la conferma e non abilita il sudo in pratica...
<Davide86> buongiorno a tutti!!
<onebitxajax> tatiscio: se per caso digi un comando con sudo e ti chiede la password, inserisci la password te la accetta?
<bl4de> tatiscio, senti, se avvii qualcosa da terminale con sudo te la avvia? sai usare il terminale per caso?
<onebitxajax> bl4de: abbiamo pensato la tessa cosa, :°°°°°°°°°°D
<bl4de> onebitxajax, si XD
<tatiscio> sono nuovo di Ubuntu se mi dai qualche dritta te ne sarei grato
<onebitxajax> AVE JESTER!!!
<bl4de> ok tatiscio, apri un terminale :)
<onebitxajax> tatiscio: segui bl4de
<bl4de> apri la dash e scrivi "terminale" e apri il primo che ti esce :)
<tatiscio> fatto
<Davide86> Vi espongo il mio problema: ho installato l'estensione del terminale su gedit, il problema è che i colori sono bianco su bianco.. Si possono cambiare?
<onebitxajax> Rik_84: sei ancora li?
<Rik_84> onebitxajax, certo
<onebitxajax> Rik_84: sei con windows adesso?
<bl4de> tatiscio, ok
<bl4de> tatiscio, adesso scrivi "sudo uptime" senza virgolette e dai invio
<onebitxajax> Rik_84: serve che tu metta online alcuni file di log, che contengono gli errori
<onebitxajax> Rik_84: ci riesci da quel pc?
<tatiscio> fatto mi chiede la password
<bl4de> tatiscio, inseriscila
<Rik_84> onebitxajax, il pc che ha problemi ora e avviati in windows ma ti scrivo d un'altro pc, cosa devo fare?
<bl4de> tatiscio, e poi premi INVIO
<tatiscio> ok
<tatiscio> ho un problema
<tatiscio> non  mi fa scrivere :'(
<bl4de> tatiscio, cosa ti da?
<bl4de> tatiscio, la password non si vede mentre la inserisci, ma la inserisci lo stesso ;)
<onebitxajax> Rik_84: e' connesso a internet il pc morto?
<tatiscio> a ok
<Rik_84> onebitxajax, e attivo e connesso in rete
<tatiscio> mi dice di riprovare ancora
<bl4de> tatiscio, molto probabilmente adesso te la richiederà perché sicuramente l'avrai inserita sbagliata XD
<onebitxajax> Rik_84: riavvia ed entra con ubntu e poi passa alla tty
<bl4de> tatiscio, riscrivila, ma bene :)
<cristian_c> Rik_84, hai fatto?
<Rik_84> onebitxajax,sta riavviando
<onebitxajax> Rik_84: appena sei su tty fimmelo
<tatiscio> nulla mi dice che ho sbagliato 3 volte
<bl4de> tatiscio, ok, tu sei sicuro di averla inserita giusta, si?
<Rik_84> onebitxajax, fatto
<onebitxajax> Rik_84: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<tatiscio> si si sicurissimo
<bl4de> ok, allora ora proviamo altre cose
<bl4de> tatiscio, scrivi nel terminale "pkexec passwd $USER"
<onebitxajax> bl4de: secondo me ha cambiato password e l'ha scritta amle
<tatiscio> grazie sei gentilissimo
<bl4de> onebitxajax, in ogni caso son casini XD
<Rik_84> onebitxajax, fatto
<onebitxajax> Rik_84: pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<tatiscio> fatto mi compare una maschera
<tatiscio> dove inserire la password
<bl4de> tatiscio, perfett
<bl4de> *o
<onebitxajax> Rik_84: scrivi qui i numeri, cosi ti e0 piu semplice
<bl4de> tatiscio, inserisci la password che vuoi
<onebitxajax> Rik_84: verra fuori un link, tu scivi i numeri dellink qui
<bl4de> tatiscio, *la tua password
<onebitxajax> bl4de: se ha home cryptatta al prossimo riavvio e' illegibile
<tatiscio> mi esce tentativo di autenticazione non riuscito
<Rik_84> onebitajax, 5607827
<bl4de> onebitxajax, non credo abbia la home criptata
<bl4de> tatiscio, ok, capito
<onebitxajax> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<bl4de> tatiscio, un secondo che vedo un po
<Davide86> Please!! Qualcuno mi può aiutare?
<tatiscio> ok grazie
<cristian_c> !qualcuno | Davide86
<ubot-it> Davide86: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Davide86> Vi espongo il mio problema: ho installato l'estensione del terminale su gedit, il problema è che i colori sono bianco su bianco.. Si possono cambiare?
<onebitxajax> Rik_84: pastebinit $HOME/.xsession-errors
<bl4de> tatiscio, hai un altro pc da cui accedere ad irc?
<tatiscio> aspetta che ne accento un altro
<bl4de> tatiscio, perfetto
<bl4de> tatiscio, non hai attivato la partizione criptata quando hai installato ubuntu su questo pc, vero?
<cristian_c> Davide86, non conosco quest'estensione
<bl4de> tatiscio, ci sei?
<tatiscio> il mio pc non è partizionato
<tatiscio> ha solo ubuntu
<bl4de> tatiscio, si, ma la home l'hai impostata come criptata o no
<bl4de> *?
<tatiscio> scusa ma l'altro pc è un 10 pollici e ci mette un pò ad avviarsi
<bl4de> tatiscio, qui http://antofox.files.wordpress.com/2013/04/schermata-del-2013-04-22-020705.png hai impostato "Cifrare la cartella personale"
<tatiscio> non credo
<bl4de> *?
<Rik_84> onebitxajax, non va mi diceimpossibile leggere /home/rik/.xession-errors
<onebitxajax> Rik_84: ok
<Davide86> la cosa strana è che il tasto delle opzioni per il plugin è grigio e non si può attivare!!...
<onebitxajax> Rik_84: pastebinit /var/log/dmesg
<tatiscio> adesso che ho guardato l'immagine mi sa di si
<bl4de> tatiscio, ah...
<Rik_84> onebitxajax, 5607864
<tatiscio> no no ha troppe opzioni
<tatiscio> al massimo ho impostato una password
<onebitxajax> Rik_84: sembra tuttttto apposyo
<onebitxajax> tatiscio:
<onebitxajax> tatiscio: mount
<onebitxajax> tatiscio: dai questo comando e pastebinna il risultato
<onebitxajax> !paste | tatiscio
<ubot-it> tatiscio: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<tatiscio> ok
<Rik_84> onebitxajax, ok grazie lo stesso
<Rik_84> cristian_c, ciao
<onebitxajax> Rik_84: cioe tu dici al login, metti user e pass ma poi si pianta tutto vero?
<tatiscio> fatto
<onebitxajax> tatiscio: dacci il link :D
<Rik_84> onebitxajax, si
<Rik_84> corretto
<onebitxajax> Rik_84: ubuntu 13
<onebitxajax> ?
<Rik_84> onebitxajax, si
<cristian_c> Davide86, non saprei, può essere che il plugin non è compatibile con quella versione di gedit
<tatiscio> pestato
<cristian_c> Rik_84, ?
<onebitxajax> mmmmmmmm
<Rik_84> cristian_c, eccomi?
<onebitxajax> tatiscio: devi copiare e incollare qui l'url
<tatiscio> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5607879/
<Rik_84> cristian_c,ho visto solo ora che ti sei connesso, dopo il lavoro di ieri ho qualche problemino.
<cristian_c> Rik_84, cioè, hai seguito la guida per il monitor esterno?
<onebitxajax> tatiscio: sembra che la home non sia cryptata e' una buona cosa
<Rik_84> cristian_c, no no ho seguito il tuo consiglio e ho chiuso tutto. Mi sono connesso in windows 2 minuti e sta mattina quando ho aperto il pc dopo il login mi da schermata nera però vedo il cursore del mouse e riesco ad entrare nelle tty
<tatiscio> ottimo :-)
<onebitxajax> bl4de: a te lo scetro magico
<onebitxajax> tatiscio: segui bl4de
<cristian_c> Rik_84, ma dopo aver fatto, avevi tesato?
<bl4de> tatiscio, ascolta, adesso devi riavviare ubuntu in modalità recovery
<onebitxajax> tatiscio: morale della favola, hai cambiato la password, ma l'hai digitata male, quindi adesso non funziona
<tatiscio> ok
<tatiscio> devo tenere il tasto shift premuto vero
<tatiscio> ..?
<Rik_84> cristian_c, dopo che abbiamo creato il documento xorg ho solo visto se era nella cartella x11 poi ho chiuso. Non so che s testa
<tatiscio> bl4de c6 ancora
<onebitxajax> Rik_84: questa cosa e' importante dirla. se hai modificato il file sotto /etc/X11/xorg.conf e' una ragione buona perche non funzioni
<onebitxajax> tatiscio: penso che si sta documentando
<bl4de> tatiscio, sisi, scusami, si, devi riavviare
<bl4de> tatiscio, tenendo premuto shift
<tatiscio> aspetta che entro in chatt con l'altro pc altrimenti poi non riusciamo a comunicare
<bl4de> tatiscio, e selezionare Modalità di ripristino
<cristian_c> Rik_84, io sto parlando della guida wiki
<cristian_c> lol
<tatiscio> ma per fare questo quale tasto devo tenere premuto..?
<bl4de> tatiscio, quando riavvii, tieni premuto shift e ti si presenta un menù
<bl4de> tatiscio, e tu selezioni Recovery o ripristino, di solito è la seconda voce
<tatiscio> ok
<Rik_84> cristian_c, dici questa? http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/Ati/TvOut
<Rik_84> o l'altra?
<cristian_c> Rik_84, tu hai ati, nvidia non ti serve
<Rik_84> cristian_c,ok allora mi son perso. mi puoi rimandare il link please?
<tatiscio1> bl4de eccomi con l'altro pc adesso riavvio
<bl4de> tatisciook :)
<bl4de> tatiscio1, ok :)
<Rik_84> onebitxajax,  perdonami la dimenticanza
<cristian_c> !tvout | Rik_84
<tatiscio1> mi compare questo
<ubot-it> Rik_84: Schede video Ati: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/Ati/TvOut; Schede video Nvidia: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/Nvidia/TvOut
<tatiscio1> opzioni
<cristian_c> Rik_84, hai fatto altre cose oggi?
<tatiscio1> ubuntu
<tatiscio1> opzioni avanzate per ubuntu
<tatiscio1> memory test
<bl4de> opzioni avanzate, scegli
<tatiscio1> credo che sia la seconda vero
<tatiscio1> ok
<tatiscio1> adesso delle altre
<bl4de> Scegli quella dove c'è modalità ripristino
<tatiscio1> fatto
<Rik_84> cristian_c, ho fatto questo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5607921/
<tatiscio1> mi da una schermata
<tatiscio1> con varie opzioni
<bl4de> tatiscio1, perfetto, dove ci sono delle voci, tra le quali pure root
<bl4de> tatiscio1, lo vedi root?
<tatiscio1> si
<bl4de> scegli quello :)
<tatiscio1> ok :)
<cristian_c> Rik_84, spiegati
<tatiscio1> mi è uscita una riga dove poter scrivere un comando
<bl4de> perfett
<bl4de> *perfetto
<bl4de> tatiscio1, scrivi "passwd giampiero"
<tatiscio1> mi dice inserire nuova password
<Rik_84> cristian_c, ho chiesto aiuto poco prima che ti connettessi emi ha aiutat"onebitxajax" abbiamo fatto un paio di verifiche e basta
<cristian_c> Rik_84, non hai fatto modifiche, vero?
<tatiscio1> bl4de
<bl4de> tatiscio1, scrivi una pass che sei SICURO di non poter sbagliare
<bl4de> tatiscio1, e di non scordarti
<tatiscio1> mi dice errore manipolazione token di autenticazione
<tatiscio1> password unchanged
<Rik_84> cristian_c, no no
<bl4de> tatiscio1, un secondo
<tatiscio1> ok
<bl4de> tatiscio1, capito perché
<tatiscio1> dimmi..
<bl4de> tatiscio1, scrivi "mount -o remount,rw /"
<tatiscio1> ok
<cristian_c> Rik_84, perché non hai seguito la guida wiki?
<bl4de> tatiscio1, compreso di / alla fine eh
<tatiscio1> quella è una o vero..?
<bl4de> tatiscio1, si
<tatiscio1> ok
<Rik_84> cristian_c, ieri sera abbiamo detto che continuavamo oggi e non ho preso iniziative per non rovinare il lavorone che abbiamo/hai fatto
<cristian_c> Rik_84, sì, ma dico oggi
<cristian_c> che poi non c'era un gran lavrone dietro
<tatiscio1> fatto
<cristian_c> Rik_84, devi abituarti
<tatiscio1> solita stringa dove digitare il comando
<cristian_c> *lavorone
<Rik_84> cristian_c, volevo farlo ma non va il pc
<bl4de> tatiscio1, ok adesso se premi 2 volte la freccia su, dovresti ritrovarti il comando passwd giampiero
<cristian_c> Rik_84, che è successo?
<Rik_84> si avvia e resta nero
<billy__> ciao
<cristian_c> Rik_84, con il monitor del laptop?
<tatiscio1> si
<Rik_84> criastian_c, sia con che senza
<billy__> ho un problema con l'installazione di xubuntu !
<cristian_c> Rik_84, quello esterno è cllegato?
<tatiscio1> lo lancio..?
<bl4de> tatiscio1, premi invio
<cristian_c> *collegato
<tatiscio1> inserisco la nuova password..?
<bl4de> tatiscio1, si
<Rik_84> cristian_c, ora si
<tatiscio1> ok
<cristian_c> Rik_84, e non parte?
<bl4de> tatiscio1, una passwd sicura
<billy__> qualcuno mi puo aiutare ?
<cristian_c> !qualcuno | billy__
<ubot-it> billy__: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<tatiscio1> password aggiornata correttamente :D
<bl4de> tatiscio1, perfetto
<tatiscio1> grande bl4de
<bl4de> tatiscio1, adesso scrivi reboot, non cantiamo vittoria :)
<tatiscio1> ok
<bl4de> reboot e INVIO
<tatiscio1> sto con i piedi per terra :P
<bl4de> e si dovrebbe riavviare :)
<billy__> perche durante l'installazione di xubuntu non mi funziona la tastiera ?
<Rik_84> cristian_c, ora se muovo il mouse vedo il descktop e la classica finestra di logon dopo il blocco del monitor ma come effettuo il login di nuovo tutto nero
<cristian_c> billy__, che tastiera è?
<cristian_c> billy__, in live funza?
<billy__> è un portatile
<billy__> acer
<cristian_c> Rik_84, sul monitor esterno, giusto?
<tatiscio1> si sta riavviando
<billy__> in live ?
<Rik_84> cristian_c, il monitor esterno nemmeno parte
<bl4de> tatiscio1, perfetto
<Rik_84> cristian_c, il led e giallo come se nulla fosse collegato
<cristian_c> Rik_84, uhm
<cristian_c> Rik_84, hdmi?
<bl4de> tatiscio1, e adesso quando si riavvia, metti tutto e riprova a fare qualcosa che ti chiede la password, così vediamo se funziona, ed incrociamo le dita :/
<tatiscio1> ok
<Rik_84> cristian_c, solo vga
<cristian_c> Rik_84, a mio avviso devi seguire la guida in modalità di ripristino
<cristian_c> billy__, sì
<tatiscio1> dici di aggiornarlo all'ultima versione di ubuntu 13..?
<cristian_c> Rik_84, beh, lo ostesso
<Rik_84> cristian_c, e come si fa?
<cristian_c> Rik_84, l'avevi fatto anche ieri
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> Rik_84, sempre selezionando nel grub
<bl4de> tatiscio1, nono, qualcosa di più "innocente"!! XD
<bl4de> apri un terminale
<uait> ciao a tutti
<Xenon_> buongiorno!
<tatiscio1> ok :P
<uait> mi dice che posso aggiornare alla 13.04
<bl4de> e scrivi "sudo uptime" di nuovo, e vedi se la password che inserisci te la da come buona :)
<uait> se lo faccio perdo tutto?
<Rik_84> cristian_c, sono nel grub, seleziono opzioniavanzate per ubuntu?
<tatiscio1> ok
<Xenon_> che pc mi consigliate che sia abbastanza potente non più di 700-750€?
<bl4de> tatiscio1, naturalmente devi inserire l'ultima password che hai messo da recovery :)
<billy__> come posso installare xubuntu ?
<tatiscio1> ahahah :D si certo
<Rik_84> cristian_c, non mi ricordo ho fatto troppe cose ieri per la scarna esperienza che ho :(
<cristian_c> Rik_84, se non vedi la modalità di ripristino, sì
<Rik_84> fatto
<cristian_c> Rik_84, occhio al kernel giusto
<cristian_c> !chat | Xenon_
<ubot-it> Xenon_: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<uait> mi dice che posso aggiornare alla 13.04
<uait> se lo faccio perdo tutto?
<cristian_c> uait, dipende
<tatiscio1> perfetto funziona
<Xenon_> uait, no non perdi niente
<bl4de> tatiscio1, dimmi che è andata XD
<cristian_c> billy__, hai provato in live?
<Xenon_> ok scusa ubot-it
<uait> ok, quindi aggiorno?
<bl4de> tatiscio1, perfetto, allora funzionerà pure tutto il resto ;)
<cristian_c> uait, dipende
<Xenon_> uait, se vuoi!
<tatiscio1> ma che dici posso installarla l'ultima versione..?
<uait> dipende cosa??
<bl4de> tatiscio1, tu quale versione hai di ubuntu?
<Rik_84> cristan_c, sono al menu di ripristino cosa seleziono?
<Xenon_> uait, fai come vuoi tu
<tatiscio1> 12.10
<cristian_c> uait, hai aggiunto ppa?
<cristian_c> Rik_84, modalità di ripristino
<uait> cristian_c che sarebbe ppa?
<cristian_c> !ppa | uait
<ubot-it> uait: Un Personal Package Archive (PPA) è in grado di fornire il software alternativo non normalmente disponibile nei repository di Ubuntu offical - Alla ricerca di un PPA? Vedi https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - ATTENZIONE: PPA sono pacchetti di terze parti NON supportati il cui utilizzo è a proprio rischio. Vedi anche !addppa e !ppa-purge
<uait> ora vedo
<uait> ma se aggiorno rallenta??
<cristian_c> uait, non so
<bl4de> tatiscio1, e allora credo che potresti aggiornare con relativa sicurezza
<tatiscio1> bl4de c'è un' altra cosa antipatica che mi capita chi sa se mi potevi aiutare anche in questo..?
<uait> voi avete provato?
<cristian_c> uait, io no
<billy__> perche durante l'installazione non funziona la tastiera ?
<tatiscio1> quando apro il browuser che è google chrome
<bl4de> uait, a funzionare funziona, però è sempre consigliata una installazione pulita :)
<bl4de> tatiscio1, dimmi! :)
<cristian_c> billy__, ho fatto una domanda
<uait> ma ancora non ti è comparso o non lo vuoi fare tu? cristian_c .  bl4de in che senso pulita?
<billy__> in live non so come si fa
<cristian_c> uait, pensa che ho installato la 12.10 da poco
<cristian_c> billy__, beh, la inserisci e la provi
<tatiscio1> mi chiede di inserire la password per lo sbloccare il portachiavi di accesso
<cristian_c> billy__, dvd o usb?
<bl4de> uait, io ho aggiornato alla 13.04 quando era ancora beta, eppure è andato perfetto :)
<billy__> dvd
<bl4de> tatiscio1, capito
<tatiscio1> posso in qualche modo eliminare questo noioso strumento..?
<cristian_c> billy__, allora inserisci e provalo in live
<cristian_c> così controlli se la tastiera è riconosciuta
<bl4de> tatiscio1, ora mi documento, prima usavo gg chrome e avevo risolto, ora non ricordo, perciò controllo ;)
<billy__> quindi deve esse collegato in rete giusto
<tatiscio1> grazie troppo gentile
<tatiscio1> io sono qui ;)
<cristian_c> billy__, non è detto
<billy__> ma quindi cosa intendi per live ?
<uait> ma si perde parecchio tempo?
<cristian_c> lol
<billy__> scusa l'ignoranza
<bl4de> tatiscio1, ecco, trovato :)
<cristian_c> billy__, http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Live_CD
<bl4de> tatiscio1, allora apri chrome
<bl4de> tatiscio1, e poi vai qui: Modifica > Preferenza > Ipostazioni personali > Password > Chiedi di salvare la password.
<cristian_c> uait, non ho mai fatto l'avanzamento
<cristian_c> uait, sempre installato da cd
<cristian_c> o usb
<tatiscio1> rapidissimo
<uait> bl4de tu lo sai quanto ci sta?
<tatiscio1> ok vado
<cristian_c> Rik_84, a che punto sei?
<bl4de> uait, intendi quanto tempo?
<Guest76139> ho problemi con l'installazione
<uait> si
<Guest76139> qualcuno può aiutarmi per favore
<cristian_c> !qualcuno | Guest76139
<ubot-it> Guest76139: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<bl4de> uait, tanto...dipende poi da che connessione hai, però ci mette tanto ad installare
<uait> allora non lo faccio
<uait> grazie
<uait> ciao
<bl4de> uait, metti che deve scaricare 900 mega, ed installare qualcosa come 2-3000 pacchetti
<Guest76139> kok
<gmalex> salve
<bl4de> tatiscio1, dimmi come va il fatto, perché sennò si può fare anche in un altro modo :)
<billy__> quindi farlo partire modificando il boot ... ma io l'ho fatto... alla scelta della lingua mi blocco perche non funziona la tastiera
<gmalex> ho fatto il grande passo di aggiornare dalla 10.04 e 12.04. Ho ritardato quanto più possibile questo evento perchè non mi piaceva il nuovo Launcher, ma ora sono stato costretto a mettere la 12.04 perchè la 10.04 non sarà più supportata. Non riesco proprio a trovarmi con sto Launcher, mi potete dare qualche consiglio?
<Guest76139> provo ad installare ubuntu 13.04 da usb, mi trova i due hard disk che ho e dovrei scegliere quello su cui fare l'installazione, premetto che voglio farla a fianco di windows ma su hard disk diverso. Il problema sta nel fatto che se selezione il disco non me lo fa fare
<cristian_c> billy__, ho capito
<tatiscio1> c'è già la spunta su chiedi di salvare la password
<cristian_c> gmalex, puoi sempre installare ubuntu gnome
<tatiscio1> :S
<gmalex> cristian_c: ma non c'è sempre gnome qui?
<cristian_c> Guest76139, intanto parte su live?
<billy__> quindi come posso fare ?
<Guest76139> penso di si
<cristian_c> gmalex, su ubuntu gnome c'è gnome-shell, che non è unity
<gmalex> mmm, interessante, provo
<cristian_c> billy__, beh, puoi provare ad aggirare il problema
<billy__> come ?
<cristian_c> billy__, collegando una tastiera esterna
<cristian_c> per vedere sela prendee
<cristian_c> *prende
<cristian_c> almeno nella scelta della lingua
<cristian_c> gmalex, sì, è una novità della 13.04
<gmalex> ma che vantaggi ha questo launcher rispetto al sistema precedente? Non c'è il menu a tendina da dove si possono scegliere tutte le applicazioni secondo la categoria....
<cristian_c> gmalex, prima non c'era questa derivata
<bl4de> ragazzi, qui c'è qualche membro developer?
<billy__> dovrei comprarla non c'e l'ho
<cristian_c> gmalex, semplicemente c'è gnome-shell al posto di unity
<gmalex> non mi ricordo mai i nomi di molte applicazioni, non posso cercare sempre dal dash
<billy__> ma non c'e un modo alternativo per installare xubuntu ?
<cristian_c> billy__, allora cerchiamo di capire
<cristian_c> billy__, fammi pensare
<cristian_c> bl4de, /join #ubuntu-it-dev
<tatiscio1> bl4de c6?
<bl4de> cristian_c, grazie del canale! :)
<cristian_c> gmalex, è una delle possibilità
<bl4de> tatiscio1, dimmi :)
<cristian_c> billy__, con windows nessun problema?
<cristian_c> con la tastiera
<tatiscio1> su chiedi di salvare la password c'è già la spunta :S
<billy__> nessun problema con windows
<cristian_c> billy__, uhm
<cristian_c> un secondo
<Rik_84> cristian_c, non so cosa selezionare: http://imagebin.org/255566
<cristian_c> billy__, può essre un tuo problema con la iso
<cristian_c> billy__, devi fare alcuni controlli
<billy__> dimmi
<cristian_c> Rik_84, passa a una shell di root
<cristian_c> Rik_84, hai scelto il kernel giusto?
<cristian_c> prima
<Rik_84> si quella con ripristino
<cristian_c> billy__, prima di tutto, devi controllare se hai scaricato la iso giusta e se non è corrotta
<cristian_c> billy__, quale iso hai scaricato?
<cristian_c> Rik_84, intendo lo stesso kernel che avvii normalmente
<cristian_c> Rik_84, nel grub, come numerazione
<bl4de> tatiscio1, scusami, ero impegnato, dimmi
<gmalex> cristian_c: l'ho installato ma non riesco a capire come avviarlo...
<bl4de> tatiscio1, sisi, letto
<billy__> http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate/xubuntu
<bl4de> tatiscio1, usi proprio google chrome o chromium?
<cristian_c> gmalex, l'hai già scariato? :O
<cristian_c> *scaricato
<cristian_c> lol
<gmalex> si
<Rik_84> cristian_c, facciamo passo per passo perchè miperdo, ora riavvio e ti dico passo passo quello che vedo
<gmalex> e installato
<cristian_c> billy__, mi serve il nome della iso
<cristian_c> billy__, il file che hai scaricato
<cristian_c> billy__, che pc è?
<gmalex> perchè ti sorprende? Mica c'ho il 56k xD
<tatiscio1> google chrome
<cristian_c> gmalex, si avvia come tutte le altre versioni
<cristian_c> Rik_84, sì
<Rik_84> cristian_c, sono nel grub
<cristian_c> Rik_84, che kernel appare in cima?
<Rik_84> ubuntu
<billy__> xubuntu-13.04-desktop-i386
<gmalex> cristan_c: fammi capire, mi sa che sono rimasto un pò indietro, la 12.04 non ha gnome di default? Ha un altro desktop environment "privato" di canonical, che si chiama unity?
<billy__> acer travel mate 2490
<Rik_84> sotto c'è opzioni avanzate per ubuntu
<cristian_c> gmalex, io ci metto minimo 20 minuti O.o
<cristian_c>  soltanto a scaricare
<gmalex> ma gnome-shell, saranno una quarantina di mega
<cristian_c> Rik_84, senza numerazione?
<Rik_84> cristian_c, esatto
<cristian_c> gmalex, la 12.04 ha unity di default, come tutte dalla 11.04 in poi
<cristian_c> gmalex, sì, anche se non è proprio così
<Rik_84> cristian_c, poi sotto ho 2 righe con memori test e windows loader
<cristian_c> gmalex, ma cosa dici? Io parlo della distro
<cristian_c> billy__, controllo
<cristian_c> Rik_84, ci dovrebbe essre un opzione 'seleziona kernel precedenti' o già di lì
<gmalex> no che distro, ho installato un pacchetto che si chiama "gnome-shell" da ubuntu software center. Sono attualmente sulla 12.04
<cristian_c> Rik_84, a meno che non hai fatto aggiornamenti kernel
<cristian_c> gmalex, non è la stessa cosa, ma comunque
<cristian_c> gmalex, io parlavo proprio della derivata ufficiale ubuntu gnome
<gmalex> ah ho capito
<cristian_c> gmalex, gnome-shell nei repo è da mo che c'è
<gmalex> non sapevo nemmeno che esistesse
<cristian_c> gmalex, eheh
<cristian_c> *giù
<gmalex> ma tu usi unity? non riesco a capire i vantaggi :/
<cristian_c> beh, i gusti son gusti
<Rik_84> cristian_c, a meno che non siano stati fatti inautomatico io non ho fatto nulla
<cristian_c> billy__, sto guardando
<gmalex> vabbè, provo a riavviare
<cristian_c> Rik_84, ok, allora shell di root
<gmalex> grazie
<cristian_c> prego
<bl4de> tatiscio1, allora fai così
<bl4de> avvialo
<Rik_84> cristian_c, fatto
<cristian_c> billy__, 256 MB di ram?
<cristian_c> può essere?
<cristian_c> Rik_84, ok
<billy__> 512
<cristian_c> Rik_84, inizia a seguire la guida
<cristian_c> billy__, xubuntu sei messo male
<cristian_c> billy__, che xubuntu?
<cristian_c> billy__, può essere che si sia bloccato tutto
<cristian_c> per la poca ram
<Rik_84> mi aggiorni su quale guida please?
<tatiscio1> dimmi
<cristian_c> !tvout | Rik_84
<ubot-it> Rik_84: Schede video Ati: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/Ati/TvOut; Schede video Nvidia: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/Nvidia/TvOut
<cristian_c> Rik_84, lol, te l'avrò postata una cinquantina di volte
<cristian_c> :D
<Rik_84> cristian_c, ma le ho salvate ma non sapevo quale prendere
<Rik_84> :(
<cristian_c> Rik_84, ma tu non hai nvidia (e due)
<billy__> adesso sono riuscito a far partire la tastiera si era bloccato ... il sistema è un po lento
<Rik_84> ati
<cristian_c> billy__, non va bene xubuntu
<tatiscio1> io qui :D
<billy__> ho fatto partire l'installazione
<cristian_c> billy__, non so neanche che xubuntu usi
<bl4de> tatiscio1, ok
<cristian_c> billy__, non va bene
<bl4de> tatiscio1, adesso apri le impostazioni
<billy__> l'ultimo
<cristian_c> Rik_84, appunto, segui la guida giusta
<tatiscio1> fatto
<billy__> quale devo installare quindi
<cristian_c> billy__, non ricordo quale iso hai scaricato
<cristian_c> billy__, 13.04?
<bl4de> tatiscio1, adesso annulla la sincronizzazione con google
<billy__> si
<cristian_c> billy__, sei fortunato se ti gira lubuntu
<billy__> :(
<cristian_c> billy__, altrimenti ubuntu è offlimits per il tuo pc
<cristian_c> troppo vecchio
<gmalex> ho installato gnome-shell e anche gnome da ubuntu software center. Come faccio a sostituire unity con l'interfaccia gnome ora? Ho provato a riavviare ma mi riparte nuovamente unity
<cristian_c> !requisiti | billy__
<ubot-it> billy__: requisiti is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RequisitiDiSistema
<tatiscio1> e quale voce è..?
<cristian_c> gmalex, dalla schermata di login
<bl4de> Impostazioni personali
<gmalex> ho cercato, ma non trovo nessuna indicazione su gnome
<bl4de> * tatiscio1
<cristian_c> gmalex, che lista ti esce?
<Rik_84> cristian_c, mi chiede di fare delle modifiche sul file xorg ma non posso accedere da dove sono adesso
<gmalex> gli user presenti sul computer
<cristian_c> Rik_84, e chi l'ha detto?
<gmalex> in alto c'è una barra con l'orario, la batteria, la wireless
<gmalex> ma nulla su come avviare gnome
<bl4de> tatiscio1, dev'esserci una voce disconnetti account o boh
<cristian_c> gmalex, c'è anche la scelta del de
<tatiscio1> si bl4de si ok
<gmalex> riprovo
<tatiscio1> c'è
<bl4de> tatiscio1, ok, disconnetti
<Rik_84> cristian_c, la guida mi dice questo ed io non lo so fare  :(
<tatiscio1> scusa se sono impreparato :P
<cristian_c> gmalex, sì, puoi scegleire la sessione che più ti aggrada
<tatiscio1> fatto
<cristian_c> Rik_84, cioè?
<billy__> adesso c'e una schermata nera con delle scritte come faccio ad interrompere
<cristian_c> billy__, non so
<cristian_c> billy__, non ti avevo detto di andare avanti
<bl4de> tatiscio1, adesso copia questo tra le virgolette (ma senza virgolette) "google-chrome --password-store=detect"
<tatiscio1> dove devo inserirlo..?
<bl4de> tatiscio1, Premi Alt+F2 ed incolla con Ctrl+v nella dash dei comandi
<billy__> ho capito quindi tu mi consigli lubuntu ?
<bl4de> e dai invio
<cristian_c> billy__, è quella più leggera tra le *buntu
<bl4de> ah aspe
<tatiscio1> aspetta
<bl4de> tatiscio1, aspetta
<bl4de> tatiscio1, devi chiudere chrome
<Rik_84> non sono nel descktopo e non posso andare nel file xorg da qui. Quando ho cliccato su shell con permessi di root sono rimasto nella stessa schermata con la differenza che sotto e comparsa la stringa  root@rik per inserire i comandi
<bl4de> tatiscio1, prima di avviarlo così
<cristian_c> billy__, altrimenti , se vuoi linunx, puoi tentare con un distro più leggera
<tatiscio1> ok
<cristian_c> *una
<cristian_c> Rik_84, e invece sì
<tatiscio1> tanto sono con l'altro pc ;)
<cristian_c> Rik_84, , da shell
<cristian_c> !comandi | Rik_84
<ubot-it> Rik_84: trovi i comandi base su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase - Gestione di File e Directory: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase#gestionefiledirectory - Terminale e File Manager: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RigaDiComando
<stevr1it> salve, con l'installazione del 13.04 e i driver invidia skype non parte, se installo i driver open , mi sballa lo schermo con una risoluzione indecente.   Avete qualche suggerimento?
<tatiscio1> mi scrivi solo il comando pervùfavore che non si capisce bene il primo
<cristian_c> stevr1it, sì, aggiustare la risoluzione
<bl4de> google-chrome --password-store=detect
<stevr1it> cristian_c,  credi non ci abbai provato?
<stevr1it> cristian_c,  ma non mi da la possibilità di farlo, è bloccato su due risoluzioi e basta
<cristian_c> stevr1it, non lo vedo coe un ostacolo
<billy__> cioè
<cristian_c> stevr1it, che scheda è?
<cristian_c> *come
<stevr1it> cristian_c,  lo scermo è piatto con cùicone giganti, scusa ma impossibile lavorarci
<stevr1it> icone
<cristian_c> stevr1it, quali risoluzioni ti da?
<stevr1it> una nvidia
<cristian_c> ...
<cristian_c> modello
<cristian_c> billy__, ?
<cristian_c> billy__, ci sono varie distro non ubuntu
<cristian_c> fatte per pc più vecchi
<stevr1it>  ora sono ocn i driver proprietarinvidia e quindi non riesco a dirtelo
<cristian_c> o cmunque più leggere
<billy__> quali ?
<cristian_c> billy__, va beh, bodhi linux è la prima a cui ho pensato
<cristian_c> billy__, comunque, puoi fare un tenativo con lubuntu
<cristian_c> *tentativo
<stevr1it> nvidia gt 630 e gb
<billy__> ok grazie
<cristian_c> di niene
<tatiscio1> bl4de dopo la scritta chrome ci sono due tratini..?
<cristian_c> *niente
<bl4de> tatiscio1, si
<tatiscio1> ok
<stevr1it> cristian_c,  nvidia geforce gt 630 2 gb
<tatiscio1> fatto adesso..?
<stevr1it> cristian_c, marca gigabyte
<cristian_c> stevr1it, anche in live?
<stevr1it> cristian_c,  non hoprovato in olive poichè andava benissimo prima con il 12.10
<tatiscio1> bl4de mi esce un icona con degli ingranaggi con quella dicitura cosa devo fare adesso..?
<bl4de> tatiscio1, invio :)
<tatiscio1> fatto
<bl4de> si è avviato chrome?
<cristian_c> stevr1it, hai aggiunto ppa o installato driver esterni?
<stevr1it> cristian_c, no
<tatiscio1> no
<stevr1it> cristian_c, che dici provo questo? http://www.chimerarevo.com/nvidia-rilascia-i-drivers-304-51-installiamoli-su-linux-ubuntu/
<bl4de> tatiscio1, fai così, se non si apre, apri un terminale e scrivi esattamente il comando di prima
<cristian_c> stevr1it, secondo me è come tirarsi delle martellate
<stevr1it> cristian_c,  e allora?
<cristian_c> stevr1it, hai una live?
<stevr1it> cristian_c, no
<cristian_c> stevr1it, o meglio ancora, entra in modalità di ripristino
<stevr1it> cristian_c, si e??
<cristian_c> stevr1it, e lì digiti un paio di comandi
<cristian_c> Rik_84, a che punto sei?
<stevr1it> cristian_c, dimmi uali
<cristian_c> stevr1it, ad esempio: lspci -k
<cristian_c> e: xrandr -q
<stevr1it> cristian_c, ok e poi?
<cristian_c> stevr1it, e poi mi serve vederli in qualche modo
<cristian_c> o che me li riferisci
<stevr1it> cristian_c,  bello, e come faccio a farteli vedere?
<cristian_c> stevr1it, uhm, ci sono vari modi
<stevr1it> cristian_c, dimmi
<cristian_c> stevr1it, intanto digita
<stevr1it> cristian_c,  se vado in modalità di ripristino esco da qui e ciao, dimmi come faccio a farteli vedere
<cristian_c> stevr1it, non so, al limite fai una foto, o copia su pendrive
<cristian_c> non so
<cristian_c> o ti colleghi da altro pc
<cristian_c> fantasia
<stevr1it> cristian_c,  ok fccio uan foto a dopo
<tatiscio> eccomi
<bl4de> tatiscio, ok :)
<tatiscio> era caduto il server
<cristian_c> anche amanuense :D
<bl4de> tatiscio, scrivi nel terminale
<bl4de> google-chrome --password-store=detect
<bl4de> e dai invio
<tatiscio> ho scritto così..
<tatiscio> a ok adesso la scritta è più chiara
<tatiscio> si è aperto chrome
<cristian_c> Rik_84, perso?
<tatiscio> adesso cosa faccio bl4de..?
<Rik_84> cristian_c, di brutto
<cristian_c> Rik_84, a che punto sei?
<Rik_84> cristian_c, sempre fermo. devo capire a che mi servono i linkche mi haimandato
<gigirock> colgo l'occasione per salutare tutti gli avventori del canale e tosto mi accingo a porre la mia seppur futile questione...... non ho piu' i pannelli !!!!!
<tatiscio> bl4de..?
<bl4de> tatiscio, lo stesso di prima solo che devi RIATTIVARE la sincronizzazione :)
<bl4de> in Impostazioni personali :)
<tatiscio> ok
<tatiscio> :D
<cristian_c> Rik_84, sono i comandi
<cristian_c> gigirock, de?
<gigirock> unity standard 64 bit
<tatiscio> fatto :)
<Rik_84> questi sono i comandi? !comandi | Rik_84
<tatiscio> dovrebbe essere tutto ok adesso..?
<gigirock> cristian_c, dopo aggiornamento a 13 non ho + i pannelli e neanche il selettore nella barra
<bl4de> tatiscio, si
<Rik_84> cristian_c, c'e modo che io possa avere una schermata solo con la tua chat?
<bl4de> tatiscio, è selezionato "usa la password del mio account ggl"?
<tatiscio> vedo
<tatiscio> si tutto ok ;)
<tatiscio> ti ringrazio allora bl4de sei stato un validissimo aiuto
<bl4de> tatiscio, di niente ;)
<tatiscio> mi segno il tuo nick
<cristian_c> gigirock, nity?
<cristian_c> *unity
<tatiscio> così se avrò bisogno so su cui contare
<cristian_c> Rik_84, /query cristian_c
<tatiscio> buona giornata allora ti saluto
<tatiscio> :)
<cristian_c> lista di proscrizione
<gigirock> si cristian_c non mi ricordo + dove si imposta
<cristian_c> gigirock, ma hai unity?
<gigirock> cristian_c, si e' cosi grave ?
<cristian_c> no, basta che dici nove avemarie
<cristian_c> gigirock, mi pare che si risolva con: unity --reset
<cristian_c> o unity --replace
<cristian_c> gigirock, ma in shell tty
<bl4de> tatiscio, ciao! :)
<sandr1> salve, ho un problema con il modem wi fi di vodafon modello r205, non riesco ad intallarlo e non rilevo nessun segnale wifi dalla mia scheda madre
<xtb> ecco, pure io, ma con un altro modem, mi sa che vi leggo :D
<stevr1it> cristian_c,  ciao, non sono riuiscito a fare al foto, la macchina fotografica è scarica. ho fatto cosiì: ho scaricato skype per debian, e ho cambiato i driver nvidia da propeitari a open, e tutto va bene, se aggiorno skype per ubuntu, come mi chiede il server allora scompare la webcam, se riavvio mi si sballa tutto lo schermo,  hai capito? ora se vuoi riavvio e ti dico che risoluzioni mi lascia lo schermo, e poi mi dici come agg
<stevr1it> iungerne altre nel x-org.
<stevr1it> cristian_c, adesso sono in 1920x1080 con l'open poi mi va solo in:  1280x720
<stevr1it> cristian_c, scusami la risoluzione mi va in 1024 x 768 su uno schermo da 21 pollici
<stevr1it> ops 24 pollici
<stevr1it> cristian_c, hai suggerimenti?
<rorro007> ciao a tutti, allora devo u ubuntu con usb ma no riesco a entrare nel bio per darli in comando qualcuno mi può aiutare è toshiba satellite l775
<rorro007> col mio hp non ho avuto problemi istallarlo però col toshiba non riesco ad entrare nel bios per darli il comando di arriare la usb così posso istallare ubuntu
<rorro007> nessuno mi puo aiutare
<bisforasio> ciao a tutti
<enzotib> rorro007, non hai il manuale del pc?
<bisforasio> ho un problema enorme con il driver nvidia
<bisforasio> qualcuno mi può aiutare?
<rorro007> enzotib, e di una mia amica che ha visto il mio ubuntru e lo vuole anche lei, ed ho solo qui il postatile con ubuntu sulla usb da iatallere
<enzotib> rorro007, e allora cerca il manuale su internet
<enzotib> oppure cerca uno di quei siti che riportano le combinazioni di tasti di vari pc per accedere al bios
<rorro007> enzotib, ma quando metti la usb poi avvi non parte in automatico??
<enzotib> rorro007, insomma, se cerchi trovi, e non è argomento di questa chat
<rorro007> enzotib, ok grazie alla prossima
<bisforasio> ho installato il driver nvidia
<bisforasio> e al riavvio dopo il login mi appare un desktop completamente vuoto
<bisforasio> qualcuno ha idee?
<bisforasio> ok
<bisforasio> grazie lo stesso
<cristian_c> stevr1it, il monitor è assai grosso
<cristian_c> non so se gli open abbiano tutte quelle risoluzioni
<cristian_c> credo il problema sia quello
<cristian_c> monitor grande
<ciona> ciao
<mpgl> ciao, ho un problema con un modem router sitecom, a qualcuno è già capitato o sa/può darmi una mano? :)
<mpgl> non c'è fretta eh :D riuscissi entro oggi sarebbe già una festa
<cristian_c> !aiuto | mpgl
<ubot-it> mpgl: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<mpgl> scusa te
<cristian_c> lol
<mpgl> il modem router è un sitecom wlm-2600, appena installato, i computer con windows non hanno problemi, questo con ubuntu non vede la rete, sto attaccato col cavo
<Holden> mpgl, nel router il dhcp è attivo?
<stevr1it> cristian_c, ma dai, funazionava benissimo prima
<stevr1it> cristian_c, ci vuole qualcuno che sappia modificare il file xorg
<Holden> mpgl, dicci anche che versione di ubuntu hai, e che vedi se da un terminale lanci:  nm-tool
<cristian_c> stevr1it, fisso?
<stevr1it> cristian_c, in che senso?
<cristian_c> mpgl, può daris che anche non sia il router il problema
<cristian_c> stevr1it, desktop o portatile?
<stevr1it> cristian_c,  fisso ovviamente, eccoti il pastebin di lspci -k http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5608253/
<mpgl> la versione è 12.10, se il dhcp sia attivo... vado a vedere se lo trovo :D
<cristian_c> stevr1it, stasi usando i driver proprietari
<stevr1it> cristian_c,  un misto. sto usando i driver open senza aver raivviato, quindi tutto funziona, se riavvio non va,
<cristian_c> stevr1it, no, proprietari
<cristian_c> stai usando i driver proprietari
<cristian_c> non esiste misto
<Holden> mpgl, in generale se il dhcp è attivo sul router basta attaccare il cavo e lui instaura la connessione automaticamente (dovresti anche vedere un pop-up che dice connesso)... con il cavo è molto semplice, non c'è da smanettare
<mpgl> c'è l' elenco dei computer collegati, nella pagina Active DHCP Clients table, e con nm-tool vedo le stesse reti che vede il network-manager, tutte tranne quella che cerco
<Holden> mpgl, un attimo, tu dal pc con ubuntu vuoi connetterti col cavo o tramite wi-fi?
<mpgl> col cavo sono connesso ora, col wifi non riesco, la rete sitecom non viene rilevata, ma i windows la rilevano e navigano
<Holden> mpgl, ah, quindi è un problema di wireless
<mpgl> sì
<cristian_c> eh, non di router
<cristian_c> XD
<Holden> mpgl, forse la scheda wireless sul portatile non supporta lo standard che hai impostato nel router
<Holden> sul pc con ubuntu*
<mpgl> ok cristian, te lo concedo :D
<cristian_c> lol
<stevr1it> cristian_c, se usassi solo i driver proprittari non funzionerebbe nulla,
<stevr1it> cristian_c, invece ho scoperto che, se insatllo i driver open e on riavvio funziona sia skype che la webcam, ma solo se non aggiorno skype alla versione per ubuntu altrimenti la webcam non fùva
<stevr1it> cristian_c,  non funaziona ho quindi skype per deabin intallato ora
<cristian_c> stevr1it, 	Kernel driver in use: nvidia
<cristian_c> eh, ma qui risulta diversamente
<stevr1it> cristian_c,  lo so credimi ora riavvio e ti ricontatto, ciao
<stevr1it> cristian_c,  ecco il pastebin, lo scehrmo è piatto da fare schifo ad una risoluzione di 1280 x 1024  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5608325/
<mpgl> problema di wireless ma ci posso fare qualcosa? sapere di cosa sia il problema mi lascia col problema :/
<cristian_c> stevr1it, ora non stai usando driver deidcati
<cristian_c> *dedicati
<stevr1it> cristian_c, sto usando il driver open, l'unico rimasto
<stevr1it> cristian_c, non ne ho altri open, gli altri sono solo proprietari
<cristian_c> stevr1it, nessun driver open
<cristian_c> stevr1it, non stai usando driver per la tua scheda
<stevr1it> cristian_c,  be nella dicitura mi dic ehce è open, scusa
<cristian_c> stevr1it, non risulta, c'è scritto nell'output
<stevr1it> almeno da schermo e non da liea di comando
<cristian_c> ti sbagli
<stevr1it> cristian_c,  e allora ch faccio?
<cristian_c> stevr1it, ho il sospetto che non me l'hai detta giusta
<cristian_c> o stai usando i vesa oppure hai installato driver esterni
<stevr1it> cristian_c, mai fatto nulla
<cristian_c> il che spiegherebbe molte cose
<cristian_c> mmmmm
<stevr1it> cristian_c, ok dimmi come cambiare allora
<cristian_c> stevr1it, mi devi dire se hai scaricato il driver dal sito nvidia
<stevr1it> cristian_c, no
<stevr1it> cristian_c, mai
<stevr1it> cristian_c, con il 12.10 andava benissimo,
<cristian_c> stevr1it, beh, comunque adesso stai usando i vesa
<stevr1it> cristian_c, dimmi come resettare tutto che lo faccio
<cristian_c> stevr1it, da sistema, digita: cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<stevr1it> cristian_c, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5608344/
<cristian_c> stevr1it, alla faccia
<cristian_c> makson96-fglrx-quantal
<cristian_c> e questi cosa sono?
<cristian_c> sono per ati
<cristian_c> lol
<stevr1it> cristian_c, xcfe e xubuntu
<cristian_c> stevr1it, hai una montagna di ppa
<stevr1it> cristian_c, avevo uan ati prima
<cristian_c> e anche i partner doppi
<cristian_c> stevr1it, uhm
<cristian_c> stevr1it, insomma sistema compromesso da ppa
<san94ti> ciao a tutti! ;)
<cristian_c> tutta roba instabile
<cristian_c> stevr1it, e poi uno si stupisce che non funge
<stevr1it> cristian_c, ti dirò che sono 4 anni che aggiorno tutto, e forse qulcosa mi è scapapto , ma solo ora ho questo probelma.
<stevr1it> cristian_c, ok cosa faccio?
<cristian_c> stevr1it, una bella resettata
<stevr1it> cristian_c, ok come?
<cristian_c> e ti tieni lontano dai ppa su ubuntu
<cristian_c> metodo bruto
<stevr1it> cristian_c, ok dimmi , cioè,
<stevr1it> cristian_c, non dirmi di reistallare tutto
<cristian_c> non credo tu ci possa fare molto
<cristian_c> a me sembra alquanto compromesso
<stevr1it> cristian_c, ho 5 hardisk qui e 4 partizioni, non ne esco più
<cristian_c> io non ti dico niente :P
<cristian_c> stevr1it, va beh, una partizione
<stevr1it> cristian_c, non ritrovo nemmeno la root e la home
<stevr1it> cristian_c, 2 hardisk da 1 tb l'uno, e 2 da , non ricordo quanto, partizionati,
<cristian_c> stevr1it, va beh, è facile capirlo
<cristian_c> su che partizione sei
<cristian_c> sdX
<stevr1it> cristian_c, non capisco
<cristian_c> stevr1it, già te lo dice gparted
<cristian_c> dove appare il simbolo di lucchetto o chiave
<stevr1it> cristian_c, ho tutti  i miei sotware insalaltie con gnome shell
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> eh, ma il danno l'hai fatto
<stevr1it> ok scarico la iso, mananggia
<cristian_c> stevr1it, se ti tieni lontano dai ppa, vivi felice
<cristian_c> stevr1it, altrimenti ti installi una rolling
<stevr1it> cristian_c, non trovo la root, hanno tutte il luccehtto
<cristian_c> stevr1it, basta vedere il punto di mount
<cristian_c>  /
<stevr1it> cristian_c, trovato
<cristian_c> le altre sono?
<cristian_c> sda?
<stevr1it> root sda6
<cristian_c> ok
<stevr1it> cristian_c, home sda7
<cristian_c> le altre sono /home e swap
<cristian_c> ok
<stevr1it> sda5 swap
<cristian_c> stevr1it, allora tocca soltanto la sda6
<stevr1it> cristian_c, sda1 windows sda2 pure
<cristian_c> la sda7 penso la puoi lasciare
<stevr1it> cristian_c, ovvio
<cristian_c> stevr1it, va beh, quelle di windows non le guardi neanche col binocolo
<stevr1it> cristian_c, lo so
<stevr1it> cristian_c, va be, grazie, era qeullo ceh temevo. speriamo funzioni dopo
<cristian_c> ok
<stevr1it> cristian_c, ciao
<cristian_c> a presto
<cristian_c> ah, vuoto
<cristian_c> lol, sbagliato canale
<mpgl> problema con wireless di router sitecom n300 wlm-2600 ^^ repetita iuvant
<akis24> ciao
<cristian_c> mpgl, magari è la wireless del pc
<cristian_c> XD
<mpgl> ma le altre reti che ci sono in giro le prende, solo quella non prende :( e comunque sia, che potrei farci?
<cristian_c> mpgl, beh, prima di tutto, dovresti digitare: iwconfig
<mpgl> dice no wireless extensions, tra le altre cose
<cristian_c> mpgl, su pastebin
<cristian_c> !paste | mpgl
<ubot-it> mpgl: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<mpgl> apprezzo molto, ci provo O_o per ora presupponendo di non riuscire ^^
<cristian_c> lol
<mpgl> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5608432/
<mpgl> velocissimo no ? ^^
<cristian_c> mpgl, eth2      IEEE 802.11  Access Point: Not-Associated
<nik_> avrei bisono di installare ubuntu 13.04 da usb... ho un problema con le partizioni
<nik_> nessuno può aiutarmi?
<cristian_c> !nessuno | nik_
<ubot-it> nik_: se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<nik_> avrei bisono di installare ubuntu 13.04 da usb... ho un problema con le partizioni
<cristian_c> lol
<mpgl> cristian è quello il problema? però chessepoffà? :(
<nik_> :(
<cristian_c> mpgl, l'associ
<cristian_c> mpgl, quindi il network  manager ti risponde picche?
<cristian_c> mpgl, lspci -k
<cristian_c> vediamo la scheda
<mpgl> vede le altre reti senza problemi, non vede l'unica che è nostra  :D
<cristian_c> nik_, spiegati meglio
<cristian_c> mpgl, infatti è strano
<cristian_c> mpgl, comunque,casp
<cristian_c> *asp
<nik_> provo a installare ubuntu e vorrei farlo su un altro hard disk... su un primo ho win e vorrei mettere ubutu a fianco con dual boot, il problema è che quando scelgo l'hard disk dove mettere ubuntu mi dice che non trova un root
<mpgl> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5608469/
<mpgl> (ora che ho imparato resistere è difficile ... :D)
<cristian_c> nik_, in live parte?
<nik_> da chiavetta si
<cristian_c> mpgl, ah, la vecchia broadcom
<cristian_c> :D
<cristian_c> nik_, posta uno screenshot, così vediamo
<nik_> diventa difficile visto che non riesco a farlo partire
<mpgl> -.- noto dell'ironia! :D
<akis24> nik_:  provo a installare ubuntu e vorrei farlo su un altro hard disk....  su un primo ho win e vorrei mettere ubutu a fianco con dual boot è una bella contraddizione.. spiega meglio
<nik_> comunque quando mi chiede se vuoi metterlo accanto a win oppure sostituire a win oppure partizionare io scelgo partizionare
<akis24> nik_:  su quale devi installare primo o secondo hard-disk?
<nik_> mi fa vedere i dischi che ho
<nik_> sul secondo akis24
<cristian_c> nik_, a che punto ti blocchi?
<nik_> su uno ho win C: su un altro voglio mettere ubuntu
<akis24> nik_: bene  ora sappiamo che vuoi installare sul secondo
<cristian_c> !wifi | mpgl
<ubot-it> mpgl: wireless is Sezione dedicata ai disposivi senza fili: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili - Risoluzione problemi comuni legati al WiFi: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/GuidaWiFi
<nik_> mi blocco quando scelgo l'hard disk e mi dice che non vede un root
<cristian_c> allora serve un'immagine
<nik_> io ho fatto una chiavetta usb rebotabile
<nik_> quindi l'immagine sta sulla chiavetta
<mpgl> grazie @bout, ci guardo, sempre presupponendo di non riuscire ^^
<akis24> nik_:  aspetta calma  allora  su ubuntu che hai avviato da usb in accessori credo  dovresti trovare " cattura schermata "
<nik_> adesso sto su win
<cristian_c> akis24, ma anche foto :D
<akis24> si cristian_c  :)
<akis24> nik_:  avvia  da usb con ubuntu e poi ne riparliamo
<nik> allora come faccio a produrre uno sreenshot
<cristian_c> Guest9679, foto
<Guest9679> dove
<Guest9679> file:///home/ubuntu/Screenshot%20from%202013-04-27%2016:08:12.png
<cristian_c> !image | Guest9679
<ubot-it> Guest9679: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Camillo> ragazzi credo di aver impastrocchiato tutto il sistema... non riescoa ad accedere ad una sessione che funzioni correttamente ho installato e rimosso più volte i vari ambienti desktop unity mate e gnome... ma  niente... le finestre appaiono senza cornice e non riesco neanche ad accedere al menù programma o semplicemente a terminare la sessione corrente per poter cambiare ambiente... vi prego AIUTATEMI!!!!!
<Camillo> per fortuna avevo installato synapse grazie al quale riesco ad eseguire i vari programmi
<Guest9679> doverbbe essere stata caricato lo screenshot
<cristian_c> Camillo, spiega tutta la storia
<cristian_c> Guest9679, posta qui il link
<Camillo> cristian_c, armnati di pazienza
<cristian_c> ok
<Guest9679> http://imagebin.org/255581
<Camillo> ho cercato di installare un nuovo ambiente desktop, così per sfizio
<Camillo> si trattava del desktop kde
<Camillo> ma questa mia idea aveva impastrocchiato il sistema
<cristian_c> Guest9679, su sdc?
<Camillo> la schermata diaccesso non mia faceva accedere ai vari ambienti diversi, anzi sembrava preferire  di sua spontanea volontà la sessione gnome
<Guest9679> su sdc sta win su sdb
<Guest9679> su sda
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> Guest9679, io vedo un ext2 in sdc
<Guest9679> su sda voglio mettero
<cristian_c> poi perché 2 non so
<Guest9679> adesso [ staccata sdc
<cristian_c> Guest9679, su sda c'è soltanto ntfs
<Camillo> allora cercadno di risolvere la situazione ho disintallato kde, ma nel farlo devo aver eliminato qualche pacchetto fondamentale per gli altri ambienti, quindi ho cercato di risolvere il tutto disinstallando e reinstallando il tutto due  o tre volte,,, ma niente credo di aver incasinato il sitema ancora di più
<Guest9679> e file che devo formattare
<Camillo> proposte? cristian_c  sono stato abbastanza chiaro?
<cristian_c> Guest9679, devi creare una partizione per ubuntu
<Guest9679> ok come faccio_
<Camillo> riesco ad evitare la formattazione
<Camillo> ???
<cristian_c> Camillo, andrebbe visto come hai fatto queste cose
<cristian_c> che metodi hai usato
<cristian_c> Guest9679, asp
<cristian_c> Guest9679, la ntfs occupa tutto lo spazio
<cristian_c> cosa c'è sopra?
<cristian_c> !partizioni | Guest9679
<ubot-it> Guest9679: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni - Vedi anche !gparted
<Guest9679> fai finta che [ vuoto
<Camillo> in parte ho seguito guide onlilne, poi di mia iniziativa ho cercato di eliminare qualche pacchetto appena installato con synaptic
<cristian_c> Camillo, guide online, mmmmmm
<cristian_c> e qui casca l'asino
<cristian_c> Camillo, perchè non hai seguito il wiki invece?
<Camillo> ma mi sono fidato principalmente di wiki
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> no, hai seguito guide online
<Guest9679> il device per installazione del boot loader mi conviene metterlo sul disco con win o sul disco con ubuntu
<akis24> Guest9679: attento a quello che tocchi se no perdi tutto chiedi prima di fare
<cristian_c> e qui nasce il problema
<Camillo> c'è una maniera di terminazre la sessione da terminale per vedere se posso accedere alla shell di login?
<Guest9679> sto chiedendo
<Guest9679> proprio per evitare disastri
<cristian_c> Camillo, puoi accedere senza terminare la sessione
<cristian_c> Guest9679, sul disco sda c'è solo win
<cristian_c> devi ridurre
<Camillo> come?
<cristian_c> non so che win hai
<Guest9679> su sdb ci sta win
<cristian_c> Camillo, Ctrl+alt+F1
<Guest9679> su sda non ci sta nulla
<cristian_c> Guest9679, mmm
<cristian_c> Guest9679,c'è una ntfs
<Camillo> cristian_c, il terminale lo posso lanciare normalmente grazie a sinapse
<akis24> Guest9679:  ci posti na schermata senza l'avviso in primo piano ?
<Camillo> adesso è pronto cristian_c
<cristian_c> Camillo, lol
<cristian_c> akis24, beh, comunque un po' si capisce
<Guest9679> http://imagebin.org/255582
<cristian_c> beh, appunto
<Guest9679> appunto cosa
<cristian_c> hai una ntfs
<cristian_c> su sda
<akis24> Guest9679: ora è chiaro  :)
<Guest9679> allora che faccio io_
<cristian_c> Guest9679, cosa c'è sulla ntfs?
<cristian_c> o cosa c'era
<Guest9679> posso cancellare tutto sono vecchi file gi' salvati
<cristian_c> Guest9679, eradica la partizione
<cristian_c> anzi, rifai la tabella delle partizioni
<Guest9679> che significa
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> Guest9679, c'è un pulsante
<cristian_c> Nuova tabella partizioni
<Guest9679> si
<cristian_c> usalo su sda
<Guest9679> sda o sda1
<cristian_c> sda
<Guest9679> adesso dice che ho spazio libero
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> te l'ha rifatta?
<Guest9679> adesso mi dice sotto il device per installazione dove lo metto su sda o sdb_
<Camillo> cristian_c, con il comando mate-session ho avviato il pannello mate... ma non riesco a terminare la sessione
<Guest9679> adesso mi dice sotto il device per installazione del boot loader dove lo metto su sda o sdb
<cristian_c> Guest9679, ma a che punto sei?
<cristian_c> ah, sda
<Guest9679> ti ho chiesto adesso mi dice sotto il device per installazione del bood dove lo metto su sda o sdb_
<cristian_c> se installi su sda
<cristian_c> Guest9679, però ti spieghi male :P
<Guest9679> devo metterlo sul disco dove sta win o ubuntu_
<Guest9679> scusami ma non sono pratico
<cristian_c> Camillo, c'è unafinestra in ci puoi scegliere reboot, arresto, logout, ecc...
<cristian_c> Guest9679, sul disco dove vuoi installare il sistema
<cristian_c> quindi, sda
<Camillo> esatto ma cliccandoci sopra non succede niente!!!! cristian_c
<cristian_c> Camillo, ah, ecco
<cristian_c> :D
<Guest9679> ancora lo stesso problema
<Guest9679> http://imagebin.org/255584
<mibofra> Guest9679, ma hai messo come punto di mount della nuova partizione / ?
<mibofra> Guest9679, clicca sulla partizione , modifica → punto di mount → scegli "/"
<cristian_c> Guest9679, ma cos'hai fatto?
<mibofra> cristian_c, boh qual è il problema?
<stevr1it> cristian_c, reinstallato, ma non mi da skype nei repository
<cristian_c> Camillo, vediamo la tua lista di ppa
<cristian_c> mibofra, lo deve dire lui :D
<cristian_c> stevr1it, nei partner c'è
<mibofra> cristian_c, ahah XD
<Guest9679> cristian come faccio non mi fa modificare nulla
<stevr1it> cristian_c, quali partners, non me lo vede
<cristian_c> stevr1it, da Sorgenti software
<mibofra> cristian_c, dai dimmi che così ci dividiamo gli users D
<mibofra> *XD
<Guest9679> riusciresti a giudarmi passo passo per favore
<cristian_c> mibofra, LOL
<cristian_c> Guest9679, ma hai letto la guida wiki?
<Camillo> cristian_c, ti riferisci a me?
<Guest9679> ho capito ben poco
<mibofra> Camillo, te che fa?
<stevr1it> cristian_c, la x.chat ha crashato
<cristian_c> Camillo, no
<Camillo> ma per ora niente ma ora stacco cia'
<stevr1it> cristian_c, dimmi dove lo trovo
<stevr1it> cristian_c, skype
<cristian_c> Camillo, ah, sì, scusa
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> stevr1it, Sorgenti software e abilita i partner
<mibofra> XD chiedevo che faceva il pc ma vabbè XD
<cristian_c> mibofra, era pieno di ppa
<stevr1it> cristian_c, va bene così? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5608651/  o devo cambiare qualcosa
<mibofra> cristian_c, tipo una botte XD
<cristian_c> mibofra, sono tutti pieni di ppa
<cristian_c> :D
<mibofra> cristian_c, :D
<cristian_c> stevr1it, ora si ragiona: 	Kernel driver in use: nouveau
<mibofra> e noi ci stiamo riempendo un pochino le ... co sti ppa XD
<cristian_c> stevr1it, ora stai usando gli open
<stevr1it> cristian_c, abilitati i partners
<cristian_c> chissà che papocchio avevi fatto prima
<cristian_c> stevr1it, ora aggiorna
<cristian_c> con un update
<stevr1it> cristian_c, fatto sto installando
<cristian_c> mibofra, l'ho fatta mettere io la voce del bot :D
<mibofra> cristian_c, :D
<cristian_c> stevr1it, visto?
<stevr1it> cr ma c'è modo di avere uno sfondo migliore? coem si aggiungono i temi? ora ho ùambaince, ma non vedo un picchio
<stevr1it> ambiance
<cristian_c> stevr1it, ma parli dell'ambiente
<cristian_c> ?
<stevr1it> cristian_c, si,
<stevr1it> cristian_c, ho solo due temi ambiance e radiance
<stevr1it> cristian_c, comunque va tutto, grazie, webcam inclusa
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> stevr1it, mi sembra strano? Gnome-shell?
<cristian_c> *.
<stevr1it> cristian_c, instalalto
<cristian_c> ma quale de usi?
<stevr1it> cristian_c,   de cosa?
<cristian_c> !ambiente
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'ambiente'
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> stevr1it, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico
<stevr1it> cristian_c, quale mi consigli?
<cristian_c> stevr1it, boh,
<cristian_c> stevr1it, però non so quale usi
<stevr1it> cristian_c, non lo so davevro, quello di sistema credo, non ho mosso nulla, ho solo instalalto gnome shell ma sono su unity
<cristian_c> stevr1it, ah, unity
<cristian_c> stevr1it, è strano tu abbia soltanto due temi
<cristian_c> ne ho di più io su lxde :D
<stevr1it> cristian_c,  ho advaita, ambiance, radiance e high contrast,
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> stevr1it, al limite dal portale gnome-look, ma attenzione
<cristian_c> evita i .deb
<stevr1it> cr mi mandi il link?
<cristian_c> non sai mai cosa ci può essere dentro
<cristian_c> stevr1it, non posso
<stevr1it> ok , grazie, ciao
<Jacopo> Buona sera a tutti, ho un problemino con il flashplayer dopo aver aggiornato a raring
<sklera> sera a tutti
<cristian_c> Jacopo, hai aggiunto ppa?
<Jacopo> adesso guardo cristian_c, credo solo quello per java 7
<cristian_c> Jacopo, controlla
<Jacopo> cristian_c: si, adesso ho solo quello attivo, cioe webupd8team-java
<Jacopo> praticamente flash va in esecuzione ma i filmati e le pubblicita` sono tutte "distorte"
<Jacopo> la versione di flash e` la 11.2 r202
<cristian_c> Jacopo, allora ti do un comando
<cristian_c> Jacopo, dpkg -l | grep 'flash|gnash|swf|spark'
<Jacopo> cristian_c: nessun pacchetto trovato
<cristian_c> Jacopo, cioè ti da errore?
<Jacopo> cristian_c: no no, non da nessun output
<Jacopo> cristian_c: cioe` grep non trova nulla
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> Jacopo, allora egrep
<cristian_c> al posto di grep
<Jacopo> cristian_c: flashplugin-installer                11.2.202.280ubuntu0.12.10.1 i386
<cristian_c> e basta?
<Jacopo> Adobe Flash Player plugin installer
<Jacopo> e basta
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> strano
<Jacopo> ho provato sia con chrome che firefox e fa la solita cosa
<cristian_c> Jacopo, digita nella barra degli indirizzi del browser: about:plugins
<Jacopo> se lancio da console firefox, quendo parte un video in flash mi da un errore su vdapu ma non ho un nvidia come scheda video
<Jacopo> ok, aperto la pagina dei plug-in
<Jacopo> di flash ho solo quella versione, su chrome.
<cristian_c> Jacopo, interessante
<Jacopo> chromium*
<Jacopo> cristian_c: adesso che mi viene in mente non ho provato a partire con un kernel 'vecchio', magari e` un problema dei driver intel
<stefen> ciao a tutti vorrei chiedervi un aiuto su ubuntu posso?
<Jacopo> cristian_c: provo a riavviare con il kernel precedente e vedo che dice. a tra poco.
<cristian_c> Jacopo, che driver usi?
<cristian_c> !aiuto | stefe
<ubot-it> stefe: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<cristian_c> *stefen
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> !aiuto | stefen
<ubot-it> stefen: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<stefen> ciao a tutti avrei bisgno di una mano per ubuntu..
<stefen> posso chiedervi?
<cristian_c> leggi sopra
<stefen> ok scusa ti ringrazio. sto scrivendo da windows quindi non sono su ubuntu,vi spiego la mia situazione avevo installato l'anno scorso ubuntu 11 e aggiornato grub, ora ho installato backtrack che però mi ha portato una versione grub credo vecchia v1.98 e ora mi fa il controllo del disco g sapete aiutarmi?
<Jacopo> cristian_c: Dev'essere un problema dei driver intel nel kernel 3.8.. adesso flash funziona.
<Mattooo> CIao a tuttiii
<Mattooo> qualcuno mi può dare una mano?
<Jacopo> cristian_c: con il 3.5.0-28 pare tutto ok -.-''
<cristian_c> Jacopo, che kernel avevi installato?
<Jacopo> cristian_c: quello di default con raring
<Jacopo> cristian_c: 3.8.0-19 generic
<cristian_c> Jacopo, allora c'è una specie di regressione
<cristian_c> o meglio un nuovo bug
<cristian_c> il problema è che flash è proprietario
<Jacopo> cristian_c: con i driver intel mi capitava molto spesso quando avevo su aptosid
<cristian_c> Jacopo, è da un bel pezzo che non vedo più gente lamentarsi cn flash
<Jacopo> cristian_c: sicuramente al prossimo aggiornamento di uno dei due si rimettera` a posto, e` solo lo sbattimento di selezionare il kernel all'avvio
<cristian_c> sintomo che la situazione si è stabilizzata
<cristian_c> oppure che si usa di più html5
<cristian_c> ma propendo per la prima
<Jacopo> si credo anche io
<Jacopo> il problema e` nell'hw vecchio, si fanno miglioramenti per quello nuovo e magari per i pochi possessori di pc datati sono casini
<Jacopo> io ho una 855GM e praticamente e` un pezzo da museo ormai :)
<cristian_c> Jacopo, ma se fossero problemi con sse2, non dovrebbero partire neanche i video
<cristian_c> almeno credo
<cristian_c> :D
<Jacopo> cristian_c: si per fortuna non sono i problemi con sse2, li avevo su un altro pc quelli, un amd senza sse2
<Jacopo> cristian_c: mi toccava usare una versione di flash vecchia e bloccare il pacchetto da synaptic
<cristian_c> Jacopo, esatto
<cristian_c> beh, non so se andava bloccato, comunque sì
<Jacopo> cristian_c: se lo bloccavo non mi dovevo ricordare di non aggiornarlo quando lo proponeva
<cristian_c> ok
<Jacopo> cristian_c: il bello era che il solito pc, con windows, non aveva problemi con flash all'ultima versione
<Jacopo> che cavolo lo hanno compilato a fare con le sse2 lo sanno solo loro
<cristian_c> Jacopo, semplicemente, adobe sviluppa per windows
<Guest28444> ciao
<Guest28444> qualcuno mi può aiutare con l'installazione di un programma su ubuntu?
<Jacopo> cristian_c: e bisogna accontentarsi -.-'' Grazie del supporto, speriamo in un aggiornamento ma comunque adesso funziona e l'importante e` questo
<stevr1it> cristian_c, ancora un suggerimento, vedo che sulla linea superiore delle pagine mancano sia il trattino di minimize che il quadratino di maximise, si possono rimettere?
<cristian_c> stevr1it, hai perso le decorazioni alle finestre?
<stevr1it> cristian_c, mai avute,
<Guest28444> nessuno mi può aiutare?
<stevr1it> cristian_c, ho installato così e così è
<stevr1it> cristian_c, come si attivano?
<cristian_c> stevr1it, sei su unity o gnome-shell?
<stevr1it> cristian_c, unity
<cristian_c> stevr1it, credo basti un unity --reset
<cristian_c> da shell tty
<cristian_c> o compiz --replace
<cristian_c> sempre da tty
<stevr1it> cristian_c,  come? con alt f2?
<stevr1it> cristian_c, o da terminale
<[NaS]> ciao a tutti
<stevr1it> cristian_c,  ho dato da terminale compiz --replace è riapaprso tutto ma il menu è diverso con tty non mi dava nulla
<[NaS]> ho aggiornato ubuntu alla 13.04 ora ad ogni avvio o riavvio del sistema mi mette la luminosità dello schermo a 0 (schermo nero) e devo aumentarla tutte le volte con gli appositi tasti. c'è un modo che me la setti in automatico?
<stevr1it> criquando ho chiuso il termianle dopo aver dato compiz --replace si è bloccato tutto
<stevr1it> cristian_c, se da terminale do tty mi da: stevr1it@stevr1it:~$ tty /dev/pts/3
<cristian_c> stevr1it, Ctrl+Alt+F1
<cri> ciao
<stevr1it> cristian_c,  e poi?
<cristian_c> [NaS], forse viene resettata o non salvata, dipende
<drox_> Salve ragazzi a mio figlio è stato regalato un ipod touch e io con tranquillità lo ho colelgato al pc calcolando di ritrovarlo già colelgato e visibile in Amarok, invece con mia grande sorpresa no!
<cristian_c> stevr1it, e poi dai il comando, prvio login
<cristian_c> *previo
<drox_> L'unica cosa è che il sistema me lo rileva cone macchina fotografica idee?
<cristian_c> drox_, dipende dalla generazione
<cristian_c> la 7  mi pare non sia supportata
<stevr1it> fatto ma mi da  tty *starting
<cristian_c> stevr1it, ?
<drox_> la 4^ penso sia l'ultimo
<stevr1it> cristian_c,  si non va in log in
<cristian_c> drox_, la 4 mi pare pienamente supportata
<cristian_c> drox_, prova con gtkpod
<stevr1it> cristian_c,  i da login stevr1it tty * starting
<drox_> cristian_c: io ho kde
<stevr1it> cristian_c,  sul tt2 control alt f mi da il log in libero
<cristian_c> stevr1it, ma dopo cosa?
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> drox_, uhm
<stevr1it> cristian_c,  scusami con il ctrl alt f2  su tty2 mi da il log in libero.
<Athox> ciao a tutti...ho un problema con il mio asus 1001pxd...quando attacco il microfono al pc e cerco di registrare con audacity mi rileva il microfono come una cuffia
<cristian_c> stevr1it, forse hai fatto un pasticcio prima :D
<stevr1it> cristian_c, allora ho fatto ctrl alt F2, e cosa vedo. login stevr1it tty  *starting  e non il solito login da riempire
<drox_> ho letto qualcosa, di reinstallare file della 10.04
<drox_> ma non ho capito la procedura
<stevr1it> cristian_c, nessun pasticcio prima, cosa avrei fatto?
<cristian_c> stevr1it, forse di averlo digitato (il comando) in termonale
<cristian_c> *terminale
<cristian_c> Athox, soltanto in audaciy?
<cristian_c> +audacity
<stevr1it> cristian_c,  da shell ho inviato tty
<Athox> no...ovunque...aggiungo che il pc ha una sola entrata Cuffia/Mic
<stevr1it> cristian_c,  da shell non è terminale? ho sbaliato li, or ache faccio?
<cristian_c> stevr1it, uhm, appunto, un passticcio
<cristian_c> *pasticcio
<cristian_c> Athox, sì, ogni tanto succede
<cristian_c> Athox, devi controllare il mixer
<stevr1it> cristian_c,  e ora?
<cristian_c> o alsamixer
<cristian_c> stevr1it, io riavvierei la sessione e farei le cose perbene
<cristian_c> logout
<stevr1it> ok riavvio e ti ricerco
<cristian_c> drox_, mi pare ci sia un wiki
<stevr1it> cristian_c, niente  da fare, tutto come prima se vado in shell ha sempre starting
<cristian_c> stevr1it, spiega cos'hai fatto
<cristian_c> dettagliatamente
<stevr1it> cristian_c,  sono andato in terminale ed ho digitato prima tty e non è successo nulla e poi compiz - replace ed si è bloccato il pc
<cristian_c> stevr1it, e quindi hai fatto le cose a cavolo
<cristian_c> per questo andava fatto in shell tty
<cristian_c> in modo che non si bloccasse
<stevr1it> cristian_c, ho confuso la shell con il terminale, sono un po' fuso
<cristian_c> perché stai usando compiz
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> Ctrl+Alt+F1
<stevr1it> cristian_c, a me lo dici? io ne faccio anche a meno
<cristian_c> lol
<Athox> cristian_c nulla...dal mixer proprio non lo rileva
<cristian_c> Athox, alsamixer?
<stevr1it> cristian_c, Ctrl+Alt+F1  mi diche che tty * starting
<cristian_c> posta una schermata
<stevr1it> cristian_c,  ?
<Athox> si...sia alsamixer che quello normale
<stevr1it> cristian_c, posso eliminare compiz?
<Athox> cristian_c sia alsamixer che quello normale...nulla
<cristian_c> stevr1it, secondo me è perché hai ripetuto il casino
<cristian_c> :D
<cristian_c> stevr1it, no, unity si basa su compiz
<cristian_c> Athox, posta
<stevr1it> cristian_c, ripetuto no, l'ho fatto una sola volta, reinstallo compiz?
<cristian_c> stevr1it, il fatto che hai usato il replace su terminale
<cristian_c> mentre andava fatto soltanto su tty
<stevr1it> cristian_c, vado su gnome shell e posso fare qualcosa da li?
<stevr1it> cristian_c, non pè che andasse nemmeno rima compiz, visto che mancavano le decorazioni dalle finestre. ma ok, ho sbagliato, ora posso fare qualcosa?
<stevr1it> cristian_c, faccio così? gconftool-2 --recursive-unset /apps/compiz-1
<cristian_c> stevr1it, boh, dovrei controllare
<stevr1it> cristian_c, ho trovato questo http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=514120
<cri> sto guardando in rete ma per kubuntu non si riesce a trovare il modo di risolvere il problema dell'audio su hdmi
<cristian_c> stevr1it, beh, direi che va bene quello che scrive gatolopez
<cristian_c> cri, dipende
<cristian_c> dalla scheda
<cri> cristian_c: ati 6900
<cristian_c> cri, è una regressione della 13.04
<stevr1it> cristian_c, provo?
<cristian_c> stevr1it, ma fallo in tty
<cristian_c> non su terminale
<stevr1it> cristian_c, su crtl alt f2?
<stevr1it> F1 è occupato
<cristian_c> stevr1it, ma forse era meglio fare il logout
<stevr1it> cristian_c, e come? ongi volta ch erientro si blocca
<stevr1it> lo posso fare da gnome shell?
<cristian_c> cri, hanno trovato il modo toccando i file di pulseaudio, ma ora non ricordo, default.pa e un altro file
<cristian_c> stevr1it, no, è che tu avevi provsto nel terminale, sbagliando
<cri> cristian_c: non funziona quel metodo almeno per me
<stevr1it> cristian_c, dammi instruzini precise, non capisco altrimenti,
<stevr1it> cristian_c,  ctrl alt f1 è bloccato
<stevr1it> cristian_c, sbloccato ora f1 è libero
<cristian_c> cri, uhm
<stevr1it> faccio tty?
<cristian_c> cri, provato sul forum?
<cristian_c> stevr1it, no
<cristian_c> stevr1it, ecco l'errore che fai
<stevr1it> crist
<cristian_c> stevr1it, appunto ora è livero èerché prima avevi fato un casino
<cristian_c> *libero
<cristian_c> *fatto
<cristian_c> stevr1it, le istruzioni sono queste
<stevr1it> cristian_c, ora posso andare su tty1 bastava dare invio
<cristian_c> stevr1it, fai il login, una vola suk dekstop premi Ctrl+Alt+F1, poii fai il login se ncessario, ma poi digiti il comando replace
<cristian_c> *volta
<cristian_c> *sul
<cristian_c> *desktop
<cri> cristian_c: ho provato quella guida che accennavi
<cri> poi ho provato anche veromix
<cri> ma il risultato non cambia
<stevr1it> cristian_c, ok
<cristian_c> cri, posta sul forum
<cristian_c> magari sono in tanti ad avere il probema
<cristian_c> *problema
<stevr1it> cristian_c, mi dice che non pare il diplai
<stevr1it> display
<stevr1it> cristian_c,  non è cambiato nulla
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> copia qui
<stevr1it> cristian_c,  coma faccio a copiare da shell?
<cristian_c> uhm.
<cristian_c> beh, hai ragione
<stevr1it> cristian_c, mi da molti compiz core utti ok solo display can't open
<stevr1it> e le icone mancano ancora
<cristian_c> stevr1it, prova a resettare unity, sempre da tty
<stevr1it> cristian_c, che comandi dare?
<cristian_c> stevr1it, mi pare: unity --reset
<cristian_c> sempre in tty
<stevr1it> cristian_c, mi dice che reset is deprecated
<stevr1it> in tty ovviamente
<stevr1it> riavvio e vedo che mi ha resettato compiz almeno. ciao
<stevr1it> cristian_c,  ci sentiamo domani o lunedi or avado, ciao Stefano
<cristian_c> lol
<Cenerentola303> ciao ho un problema ho avuto regalato un pc ma e molto vecchio ora ho windows xp Professional....  ho solo 15 gb di hard disk e 368 ram  945 Mhz.... io ho provato ad istallare ubuntu e non riesco a istallare mi da errore ho provato xubuntu e lubuntu che sistema operativo mi consigliate windows xp e molto vecchio e pieno di virus
<cristian_c> Cenerentola303, lubuntu potrebbe essere l'unica possibilità
<cristian_c> Cenerentola303, altrimenti una distro leggera
<cristian_c> Cenerentola303, ma secondo me è troppo vecchio perfino per lubuntu
<Cenerentola303> si ho provato ad istalarla
<Cenerentola303> ma nnt
<cristian_c> cioè?
<Cenerentola303> io lo istallata anche sul pc di una mia amica
<Cenerentola303> lubuntu
<cristian_c> ma quello era più recente
<Cenerentola303> ma su questo pc nn ne vuole sapere
<cristian_c> troppo vecchio
<cristian_c> ci sono le minimali
<cristian_c> ma serve un po' di esperienza
<cristian_c> oppure un'altra distro
<Cenerentola303> per istallare linux
<cristian_c> Cenerentola303, però se installi un'altra distro, considera che non ci puoi fare miracoli
<cristian_c> nel senso di installare cose pensati
<naxil> ciao
<cristian_c> *pesanti
<cristian_c> naxil, ciao
<cristian_c> è da un bel pezzo
<Cenerentola303> cosa mi conviene comprare un hard disk piu capiente ho piu  ram io il pc lo uso solo per internet
<cristian_c> Cenerentola303, anche il processore è vecchio
<pa> ormai il discorso "solo per internet" non vale piu
<cristian_c> ma comunque più ram
<naxil> si e' un po'
<cristian_c> Cenerentola303, se metti più ram forse lubuntu va
<pa> firefox si punta pure su un i7
<pa> e si piglia 2-3 giga di ram, con qualche tab aperta
<cristian_c> pa, beh, ma firefox non è leggerissimo
<pa> be chrome e' uguale
<cristian_c> pa, oh, però ora mettono zram
<Cenerentola303> l' unica soluzione e tenermi windows allora
<cristian_c> pa, chromium è pià leggero
<pa> ormai con la moda del javascript, serve pure piu CPU di prima
<cristian_c> lo mettono di default in lubuntu
<cristian_c> *più
<cristian_c> pa, beh, sì, internet è più pesante di un a volta
<pa> secondo me una 12.04 o 10.04 potrebbe andare bene
<cristian_c> *una
<Cenerentola303> o capito mmm okk mii dispiace solo di questo pc che nn posso fare nnt
<Cenerentola303> e che lo preso ad un asta a 30 €
<pa> soldi buttati :)
<cristian_c> Cenerentola303, come vuoi, ti ho detto soltanto che hai altre due strade: 1) aumenti la ram e installi lubuntu 2) installi una distro leggera come bodhi linux
<Cenerentola303> per questo ci tenevo a ripararlo
<pa> puoi farci routing, ma non credo ti serva
<cristian_c> Cenerentola303, guarda che anche windows sarà lento
<cristian_c> Cenerentola303, beh, con i giusti accorgimenti, si può utilizzare
<pa> cristian_c, beh dai, windows xp girava bene sui p3 1000
<Cenerentola303> e si
<pa> ai suoi tempi
<cristian_c> certo che aumentare la ram sarebbe una buona coasa
<cristian_c> *cosa
<cristian_c> pa, beh, ma prova xp oggi ed è un disastro
<Cenerentola303> vabbene sempre se la trovo la ram per questo pc
<cristian_c> non puoi paragonare
<fiamma> ciao ragazzi, io ho un problema a installare ubuntu nel pc
<pa> cristian_c, in che senso?
<pa> dici con SP3?
<fiamma> ho un notebook acer aspire e1-571 di ultima generazione
<cristian_c> Cenerentola303, altrimenti bodhi linux e via, zero spesa
<cristian_c> Cenerentola303, sicuramente andrà meglio di xp :D
<fiamma> aveva windows 8 integrato ma dato che da molti problemi ho provato a mettere linux
<Cenerentola303> ssto cercando
<cristian_c> pa, dico con le applicazioni di oggi e con il web di oggi
<Cenerentola303> bodhi linux
<pa> cristian_c, ah ok
<fiamma> ho cambiato il bios (da uefi a legacy) e quando lo avvio mi dice che ho 4 partizioni
<Cenerentola303> ok grazie del consiglio
<pa> beh dai per andare su facebook dovrebbe farcela
<cristian_c> Cenerentola303, sì, anche se questo è il canale di ubuntu
<cristian_c> Cenerentola303, di niente
<fiamma> 2 di ripristino e una primaria e una msi
<pa> ce la faccio sul telefono :) (facebook desktop)
<cristian_c> pa, mah, ci vuole un browser vermanet eminimale
<cristian_c> pa, un bell'adblock
<pa> be si
<fiamma> io ho paura a eliminarle dato che erano integrate
<cristian_c> perbloccare tuta la roba flaash
<cristian_c> *flash
<fiamma> cosa posso eliminare?
<fiamma> dato che sono in gpi o simile
<cristian_c> fiamma, sì, sul bios massimo quattro partizioni primarie
<cristian_c> con mbr
<Cenerentola303> cmq grazie cristian
<pa> forse puoi eliminare la partizione di ripristino
<pa> se puoi farti i dvd
<Cenerentola303> buona ser
<fiamma> si ma non posso installarci linux sopra perchè sono formattate in gpt
<Cenerentola303> a
<fiamma> quale dei due?
<fiamma> c siete?
<cristian_c> fiamma, sarebbe bene farti il dvd di ripristino, in modo da cancellare la partizione
<cristian_c> fiamma, però attenzione, uno mi disse di aver fatto il backup e invece non lo fece e si ritrovò senza windows
<fiamma> in che senzo?
<fiamma> senso
<cristian_c> fiamma, oppure la cloni e te la salvi da qualche parte
<cristian_c> fiamma, la partizione di ripristino
<cristian_c> fiamma, che se fai il backup lo devi fare veramente, altrimenti la aprtizione di ripristino è perduta
<cristian_c> *partizione
<fiamma> ma a che mi serve? comunque non ho accesso al pc perchè non va windows
<cristian_c> fiamma, puoi usare semprem la live
<cristian_c> *sempre
<alo21> ciao a tutti
<fiamma> ma non posso tranquillamente eliminare la partizione di ripristino? tanto noìn so come avviarla
<alo21> non posso installare 13.04 sul mio pc, perche crasha a causa della mia scheda di rete b43. C'è un modo per risolvere questo problema?
<cristian_c> fiamma, e invece è importante quella partizione
<cristian_c> fiamma, non va elimanata, o almeno devi salvarla da qualche parte
<cristian_c> tanto non credo sia gorssa
<cristian_c> *grossa
<cristian_c> alo21, addirittura crash
<cristian_c> ?
<fiamma> no no.. ma sono una bella palla al piede
<cristian_c> alo21, e comunque b43 è il driver, non la scheda
<cristian_c> la scheda è broadcom
<fiamma> perchè dopo che le ho copiate che fo?
<alo21> si lo so... la scheda è una broadcom...
<cristian_c> fiamma, la conservi o ci fai  i dischi di ripristino di windows
<cristian_c> io li ho usati per reiinstallare vista
<cristian_c> alo21, ma non parte neanche lalive?
<cristian_c> non arriva al desktop?
<cristian_c> alo21, perché a me lo faceva
<alo21> si ma... se faccio l'installazione o installo i driver proprietari da 'softweare source' fa una schermata nera
<fiamma> bhà non so
<cristian_c> alo21, dopo aver riavviato?
<cristian_c> fiamma, fidati
<fiamma> io window non riesco a ripristinarlo
<pa> comunque devo dire che con questi nuovi standard per il bios (o meglio , senza bios), con le partizioni si rischiano di fare dei gran pasticci
<alo21> cristian_c, no... durante la live
<cristian_c> fiamma, la partizione di ripristino serve proprio a quello
<pa> chisa questi geni che avevano in mente quando hanno ridefinito gli standard
<cristian_c> alo21, io ho risolto non usando la live
<cristian_c> ma installando direttamente
<alo21> e dopo ha funzionato tutto?
<cristian_c> pa, si chiaam microsoft, e ho detto tutto, system lock
<cristian_c> *chiama
<cristian_c> alo21, beh, diciamo che dovresti seguire la guida sul wiki
<cristian_c> perché c'è sempre il problema di broadcom
<alo21> cristian_c, quale?
<cristian_c> alo21, gli dici di non fare aggiornamenti in fase di installazione
<fiamma> io ho provato a usare lo strumento di ripristino di windows e non va perchè l'hard disk è bloccato e a installare tramite aggiornamento non me permette
<cristian_c> alo21, una volta installato segui la guida sul wiki
<cristian_c> alo21, usi ethernet?
<fiamma> e personalizzata mi dice ce dovrei formattare
<alo21> cristian_c, ma la guida per cosa?
<cristian_c> alo21, per far fungere le boradcom
<alo21> cristian_c, volendo si...
<cristian_c> *broadcom
<cristian_c> alo21, anche a me bloccava la live senza firmware
<cristian_c> fiamma, decidi cosa fare con windows, a questo punto
<alo21> cristian_c, ok... provo. Grazie mille
<cristian_c> !broadcom | alo21
<ubot-it> alo21: Dispositivo senza filo Broadcom http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Broadcom
<fiamma> e cosa faccio quindi?
<cristian_c> fiamma, decidi
<cristian_c> dipende da te
<fiamma> windows sarebbe comodo per i giochi ma non so come rimetterlo
<fiamma> ma se non si puo anche linux va benissimo
<cristian_c> fiamma, io sarei per tenere windows
<fiamma> anchio
<fiamma> ma come faccio?
<cristian_c> fiamma, non capisco perché non funga lo strumento di ripristino
<fiamma> dice diagnosi del pc per 10 minutti
<cristian_c> fiamma, come lo avviii?
<fiamma> normalmente
<cristian_c> sì, ma come lo avvii
<cristian_c> cioè?
<fiamma> sia da hd
<fiamma> sia da usb
<cristian_c> spiegati
<fiamma> li ho provati tutti e due
<cristian_c> spiegati
<cristian_c> così sei generico
<fiamma> ho provato ad avviarlo normalmente, fa la diagnosi ( mi era andato in bsod)
<fiamma> dice se voglio ripristinarlo
<fiamma> accetto e mi rimane il logo fermo di acer
<fiamma> ho provato a tenerlo cosi per due ore
<cristian_c> fiamma, alt. Accendi il pc e....
<fiamma> e mi avvia il ripristino
<cristian_c> ok, automaticamente
<cristian_c> fiamma, a mio avviso dovresti andare di disco
<fiamma> di cosa?
<cristian_c> sto pensando
<cristian_c> windows 8?
<cristian_c> comunque qui siamo offtopic
<fiamma> offtopic?
<fiamma> si windows 8
<cristian_c> Partizione Nascosta: Comunque alcuni computer hanno una partizione nascosta che attivata tramite la pressione di alcuni tasti all'avvio prima che il computer carichi il sistema vi permette di accedere a un backup del sistema e questo vi permetterà di ripristinarlo al momento in cui è uscito di fabbrica.
<cristian_c> fiamma, sì, perché qui si parla di ubuntu
<cristian_c> fiamma, avresti dovuto fare prima i dischi
<fiamma> io da partizioni di windows vedo partizione 1 recory
<cristian_c> fiamma, in ogni caso, ti consiglio di salvarti la partizione, perché un modo per ripristinarla c'è sempre
<fiamma> partizione 2 esp
<fiamma> partizione 3 msr riservato
<cristian_c> fiamma, ma se adesso non riesci ad accedere?
<cristian_c> -,-
<fiamma> partizione 4 push buttom reset
<cristian_c> hai detto che non riesci ad accedere a windows
<fiamma> no no sto bootando da usb
<fiamma> nell'installazione di windows
<cristian_c> e che c'è su usb?
<fiamma> windows 8
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> e come l'hai messo su usb?
<fiamma> è una iso che avevo da un po
<cristian_c> lol
<fiamma> ho piu di un pc
<cristian_c> fiamma, comunque, davvero fai il backup della partizione
<cristian_c> fiamma, perché se non lo fai lo perderai per sempre
<cristian_c> quindi è nel tuo interesse non perderlo
<krabador> fiamma, nel manuale del notebook c'è scritto come accedere alla partizione di ripristino
<krabador> ma nella buona media negli acer è f11
<fiamma> ci ho già guardato
<cristian_c> krabador, intanto salvarla non fa male
<krabador> da premere all'accensione,
<krabador> cristian_c, certo
<cristian_c> krabador, ovviamente se segue le indicazioni senza fare di testa propria
<krabador> fiamma, prova a vedere che succede quando all'accensione premi continuamente f11
<cristian_c> come ho visto fare a qualcuno, che poi si è messo a piangere a danno ormai fatto
<krabador> cristian_c, perfettamente.
<fiamma> ora ci provo
<fiamma> ma in legacy o in uefi?
<krabador> fiamma, tu all'accensione premi f11
<krabador> e vedi che succede
<fiamma> in legacy non fa nulla
<fiamma> provo in uefi
<krabador> fiamma, è spesso da abilitare nel bios, la possibilità di richiamare all'accensione la partizione di recovery col tasto
<krabador> spulcia il bios
<fiamma> ho appena guarda
<fiamma> c'è solo una impostazione abilitata di d2d recovery
<fiamma> con f11 tenta di ripristinare
<fiamma> ma lo faceva anche prima da solo e non succedeva nulla
<krabador> fiamma, ecco, all'accensione con il giusto tasto, deve partire la partizione
<krabador> se non lo fa, e tu apparentemente "non hai fattonulla"
<fiamma> io provo tutti i tasti f
<krabador> devi attivarla dalla gestione dischi windows
<krabador> se c'è solo windows
<cristian_c> krabador, non riesce ad entrare in windows
<krabador> ok
<krabador> che cosa hai fatto fiamma prima di "non poter piu' accedere a windows" ?
<krabador> fiamma, con alcuni acer devi accendere ed immediatamente premere f11 tenendo premuto
<fiamma> ho avviato gta sa e mi si è bloccato tutto ed è entrato in bsod
<krabador> fiamma, per favore, posta il modello preciso del notebook, scritto in un'etichetta sotto il notebook stesso
<fiamma> acer aspire e1-571
<fiamma> ho anche tutti i dati
<fiamma> hardaware
<krabador> fiamma, leggi l'etichetta, e dimmi che c'è scritto sotto , al modello
<cristian_c> fiamma, bel gioco :D
<krabador> grande gta
<fiamma> grazie stavo finendo di scaricare gta iv
<cristian_c> lol
<krabador> fiamma, non si dice .
<fiamma> xD ho acquistato la licenza
<fiamma> ...
<fiamma> ho notato una cosa nel bios
<cristian_c> ecco, diciamo così
<cristian_c> :D
<fiamma> c'è una scritta con scritto factory default
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> krabador, che ne dici?
<krabador> fiamma, cosa ti fa selezionare ?
<fiamma> e bloccata come impostazione non riesco a selezionarla
<fiamma> c siete?
<cristian_c> fiamma, sì
<fiamma> io non so che fae
<cristian_c> uhm
<fiamma> windows serve a mio padre per lavoro  ma non so che fare con quelle partizioni
<cristian_c> fiamma, sarebbe bene ripristinare
<krabador> fiamma, dacci un po' di tempo
<fiamma> ok...
<cristian_c> fiamma, hai trovato il manuale
<cristian_c> ?
<fiamma> io ho tutto sotto mano
<krabador> fiamma, il manuale, ha una voce del recovery
<krabador> fiamma, in cui ti dice qual'è il tasto magico
<fiamma> non c'è
<fiamma> c'è la garanzia
<fiamma> c'è come usare window s8
<fiamma> e come effettuare il primo avvio
<fiamma> bona
<krabador> fiamma, puoi dirmi cosa fa il pc, all'avvio
<fiamma> il logo acer
<fiamma> poi preparazione del ripristino automatico
<fiamma> diagnosi del pc
<krabador> fiamma, alt + f10
<krabador> fiamma, alt + f10 all'accensione
<fiamma> già provato
<fiamma> lo ignora totalmente
<krabador> fiamma, accendi , metti subito una mano su alt, e ti metti a premere f10 come un forsennato
<it-39> buonasera
<krabador> fiamma, oppure all'accensione , premi subito entrambi
<krabador> e li tieni premuti
<cristian_c> fiamma, non è che l'hai installato tu win 8
<cristian_c> ?
<fiamma> no no
<fiamma> era preinstallato
<cristian_c> perché quel pc monta 7 al massimo
<cristian_c> a meno di un aggiornamento volontario
<fiamma> dico sul serio
<cristian_c> acquisto di licenza
<fiamma> non ho aggiornato
<cristian_c> ok
<fiamma> l'ho comprato a 599 euro nuovo qualche mese fa
<cristian_c> The E1-571 comes with Windows 8 which, fortunately, comes with a very easy way to reset back to it's default installation.
<cristian_c> fiamma, ho trovato il manuale in inglese
<krabador> fiamma, allora
<krabador> è ufficiale
<krabador> alt + f10
<krabador> fa partire la partizione di recovery
<fiamma> io prvo
<fiamma> ma non va..
<krabador> fiamma, cosa fa quando all'accensione ti metti forsennatamente a premere alt f10?
<fiamma> si sia in legacy sia in uefi
<fiamma> in legacy ho notato una cosa
<fiamma> quando lo clicco in basso a destra per un secondo dice entering in recovery mode
<cristian_c> ottimo
<fiamma> ma dopo continua a caricare dicendo no bootable device -- insert boot disk and press any key
<w4x> qualcuno mi aiuta?? ho un file tar.bz2 sul desktop e non riesco ad installarlo...come si fa?
<cristian_c> w4x, di che si tratta?
<krabador> fiamma, bene, hai sminchiato l'accesso alla partizione di ripristino
<krabador> fiamma, cosa fa il pc se non fai nulla
<fiamma> la stessa identica cosa
<krabador> fiamma, all'avvio, descrivi punto per punto
<fiamma> ma io non ho fatto niente
<fiamma> mi è solo andato in bsod ;(
<fiamma> comunque se è in legacy fa brodcom, copyright ecc
<fiamma> fino a che non mi da quella scritta
<fiamma> in uefi invece ripristina
<krabador> fiamma, dimmi le opzioni di ripristino che ti da in uefi
<fiamma> fa la diagnostica del pc
<fiamma> e poi prova a fare tentativi di ripristino
<fiamma> invano
<cristian_c> fiamma, prova a entrare nel bios
<fiamma> ora devo andare
<krabador> fiamma, buon proseguimento
<fiamma> se ci siete anche stasera possiamo continuare
<fiamma> grazie (SPERIAMO)
<cristian_c> fiamma, dico a krabador che poi ti dice lui
<krabador> se ci sono.
<cristian_c> appunto
<cri> chi potrebbe aiutarmi ad istallare i drive nvidia
<alessio> salve
<krabador> alessio, chiedi
<krabador> !qualcuno | alessio
<ubot-it> alessio: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<alessio> salve, ho un problema
<alessio> ho istallato ubuntu sul mio portatile apire one d257 ma quando lo avvio mi si blocca in na schermata nera
<krabador> alessio, esattamente dopo l'installazione?
<alessio> si
<alessio> esce una scritta
<alessio> for more installation press exit
<krabador> alessio, cosa fa esattamente da quando lo accendi?
<alessio> mi  chiede se avviare il pc con ubuntu o windows 7 ....io avvio ubuntu ed esce subito questa schermata nera
<krabador> quella scritta esce da sola?
<alessio> ( l'ho installato con demontools)
<krabador> alessio, quale versione di ubuntu hai instalato?
<alessio> si...
<alessio> ò 'ultima
<krabador> quando premi exit che succede?
<alessio> semplicemente esce la scritta di ubuntu come se stesse installandosi un altra volta o avviandosi non so
<krabador> alessio, poi?^
<alessio> per poi uscire di nuovo la stessa scritta'' for more installation press exit
<krabador> e alla pressione di exit cosa fa?
<alessio> si ristalla nuovamente
<alessio> provo a scaricare la versione pèrecedente?
<krabador> alessio, parte una procedura di installazione?
<krabador> alessio, devi essere chiaro
<alessio> allora esce fondamentalmente una schermata di ubuntu in fase di caricamento
<alessio> ho sbagliato a installarlo forse con demontools?
<krabador> si
<krabador> scarica pure l'ultima versione
<krabador> fai una pendrive usb
<krabador> e reinstallala
<alessio> ooooki ora ci provo
<alessio> ultima cosa
<krabador> alessio, sai fare la pendrive?
<alessio> per fare un pendrive usb ci sono dei programmi specifici?
<krabador> hai solo windows?
<alessio> in questo pc??
<krabador> in assoluto, che puoi usare
<alessio>  si
<alessio> ho un seven e un xp
<alessio> xp nel fisso
<krabador> alessio, allora scarica ed usa questo http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<krabador> è la soluzione consigliata, dopo che hai scaricato ovviamente la iso di ubuntu
<krabador> se non funziona, con qualche bios di qualche macchina potrebbe succedere, usa il programma unetbootin
<Ryccardo> o se non va quello, unetbootin
<alessio> ooki grazie mille gentillismo
<krabador> si, perfettamente
<alessio> ok lo provo subito nel caso vada male ci risentiamo ;)
<krabador> alessio, bene
<akhilleus> sera a tutti
<akhilleus> x86 é 1 architettura a64bit????
<akhilleus> il mio ubuntu che architettura ha?
<akhilleus> da dove lo veo?
<akhilleus> vedo*
<ugone> akhilleus, da un terminale da
<ugone> lscpu
<ugone> se hai nella risposta CPU op-mode(s):        32-bit, 64-bit
<ugone> è 64
<Ryccardo> x86 è 32 bit, ma le 2 grandi architetture a 64 supportano tranquillamente roba a 32
<ValerioCera> ciao ragazzi perchè quando installo xubuntu il mio portatile mi dice Checking battery state..
<onebitxajax> ValerioCera: hai un portatile?
<krabador> ValerioCera, e si blocca lì?
<mpgl> con la documentazione fornita non sono arrivato da nessuna parte :( problema wireless: non riesco a rilevare la rete di un router sitecom, uso ubuntu 12.10 e scheda di rete broadcomeda
<onebitxajax> mpgl: che guidahai usato posta links
<mpgl> non l'ho usata, mi avevano passato qui della documentazione di quella qui del sito, ma non ci ho capito niente
<onebitxajax> mmmmmm
<onebitxajax> apri terminale e pasta il comanfo
<onebitxajax> sudo lspci
<mpgl> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5610071/
<onebitxajax> mpgl: 02:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM43227 802.11b/g/n
<onebitxajax> e' questa la tua
<onebitxajax> !wifi
<ubot-it> wireless is Sezione dedicata ai disposivi senza fili: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili - Risoluzione problemi comuni legati al WiFi: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/GuidaWiFi
<ValerioCera> si si blocca li
<krabador> ValerioCera, è attaccato all'alimentatore?
<onebitxajax> mpgl: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Broadcom?highlight=%28BCM43227%29
<onebitxajax> questa e' la guida
<krabador> !broadcom
<ubot-it> Dispositivo senza filo Broadcom http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Broadcom
<onebitxajax> krabador: ecco grazie
<ValerioCera> no
<mpgl> ci, uhm, riprovo
<ValerioCera> poi ho provato anche  ad attaccarlo ma non funziona
<krabador> ValerioCera, prova ad installare ubuntu con l'alimentatore attaccato
<onebitxajax> mpgl: era questa quello che non hai capito?
<krabador> ValerioCera, che notebook è?
<ValerioCera> già fatto
<krabador> ValerioCera, che versione cerchi di installare?
<ValerioCera> asus 1025 c
<ValerioCera> lts
<krabador> 12.04.2 ?
<onebitxajax> mpgl: sudo apt-get install bcmwl-kernel-source
<ValerioCera> si
<onebitxajax> mpgl: segui installazione STA, ok?
<mpgl> ok, provo e riferisco
<ValerioCera> Kabrador: io lo installo mi funziona poi lo riavvio e mi dice checking battery state....
<krabador> ValerioCera, http://blog.uninstall.it/2012/06/05/kubuntu-12-04-on-asus-eeepc-1025c/
<ValerioCera> Grazie!!! ma solo kubuntu???
<krabador> puo' andare anche per ubuntu
<krabador> è un problema di kernel
<krabador> ValerioCera, ti consiglio di provare l'ultima
<krabador> che ha un kernel che molto probabilmente ha risolto il problema
<ValerioCera> ok grazie!!
<krabador> ValerioCera, fai questo prima di provare soluzioni alternative
<krabador> di niente
<SteTrial> ciao a tutti qualcuno è disponibile per aiuto?
<mpgl> ok, ora son sicuro, non ci sono riuscito :D
<mpgl> dovrei fare questo corretto? --> Installazione driver STA con connessione internet
<Guest33320> Salve devo installare windows 7 in una ripartizioneche non ho, qualcuno mi sa dire come si fa? Attualmente ho solo 12.04. Il pc ha la uefi ma penso che valga solo per windoes 8 giusto?
<onebitxajax> mpgl: si
<onebitxajax> mpgl: l possima volta mettci il mio nome altrimenti nn so se hai parlato
<onebitxajax> basta anche onebit
<mpgl> onebit: ok
<onebitxajax> mpgl: perfetto, mi e' arrivato ils egnale del messaggio :)
<mpgl> onebit: meno male :D allora la scheda è in quell'elenco, il pacchetto che mi avevi indicato l'ho installato
<onebitxajax> mpgl: perfettttttto
<onebitxajax> mpgl: la guida cosa dice?
<mpgl> onebit: ma: il gestore driver non so ben perché :/ non lo trovo, e se provo da terminale non succede niente
<onebitxajax> mpgl: sudo modprobe -r b43 ssb wl
<onebitxajax> mpgl: sudo modprobe wl
<mpgl> onebit: succede niente, va a capo, ho come il dubbio che li avessi installati già oggi
<mpgl> onebit: ha senso?
<onebitxajax> mpgl: usi ubuntu vero? non kubuntu
<mpgl> onebit: sì ubuntu 12.10
<amore> ragazzi cosa si può fare con linux? è la prima volta che lo uso.. mi trovo ancora un pò spaesato
<onebitxajax> mpgl: guarda in alto a sinistra se hai la wifi abilitata
<onebitxajax> amore: ciao!! e benvenuto/a
<onebitxajax> amore: puoi fare quelloc he vuoi, e
<SteTrial> cercasi aiuto con grub forse ho fatto una cavolata
<onebitxajax> sattamente come gli altri sistemi, ma questo e' gratis
<onebitxajax> SteTrial: spara
<Ryccardo> amore: eh, capisco benissimo i principianti ma è una domanda senza senso… ci sono programmi da installare per praticamente tutto
<onebitxajax> mpgl: in alto a destra nn a sinistra scusami, vicino all'orologio
<SteTrial> in pratica al riavvio del pc ho grub v1.98 ora in ubuntu ho dato al terminale i comando: sudo apt-get install grub2 , perchè volevo appunto la 2 che credo sia l'ultima ho fatto bene?
<amore> con ubuntu 12.10 wireshark non mi riconosceva la scheda di rete.. spero che con questa versione 13.04 me la riconosca
<onebitxajax> SteTrial: hai seguito qualche guida prima di dare quel comando??
<onebitxajax> amore: mmmmmmm
<amore> si mi serviva per creare un file cap
<SteTrial> no,ho trovato questo comando in una discussione.. ma è da un anno che ho ubuntu con grub 2 solamente che ho installato anche backtrack e da quado ho installato quest'ultimo mi ha portato grub 1,98, quindi ora non so cosa fare
<thomas___> Ragazzi ho scoperto qual'era il vero problema per il caricamento ramdisk iniziale di ieri
<thomas___> praticamente ubuntu mi si avvia solo se c'è una pennetta inserita
<onebitxajax> !grub | SteTrial
<ubot-it> SteTrial: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<onebitxajax> SteTrial: il sistema si avvia o e' morto?
<thomas___> se non c'è la pennetta si blocca su caricamento ramdisk
<onebitxajax> thomas___: probabilmente e' installato nella usb
<thomas___> se c'è funziona tutto alla perfezione
<onebitxajax> thomas___: probabilmente ubuntu e' installato nella pennetta
<thomas___> come faccio a verificarlo?
<SteTrial> quale sistema? dici ubuntu? ho anche windows.. però ora ho dato quel comando e il terminale mi dice:  File di configurazione "/etc/grub.d/10_linux"
<SteTrial>  ==> Eliminato (dall'utente o da uno script) dopo l'installazione.
<SteTrial>  ==> Il distributore del pacchetto ha fornito una versione aggiornata.
<SteTrial>    Come procedere? Le opzioni sono:
<SteTrial>     Y o I  : installa la versione del responsabile del pacchetto
<thomas___> perchè io lho installato sulla partizione di linux mint
<onebitxajax> thomas___: apri terminale e digita i seguenti comandi e pastali
<onebitxajax> thomas___: sudo fdisk -l
<onebitxajax> thomas___: mount
<onebitxajax> !paste | thomas___
<ubot-it> thomas___: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<onebitxajax> SteTrial: usa il paste per inserire lunghi putput
<onebitxajax> !paste | SteTrial
<ubot-it> SteTrial: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<onebitxajax> SteTrial: la prossima volta non toccare grub
<thomas___> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5610160/
<mpgl> onebit: sono affogato :D la scheda di rete è attiva, riceve le altre reti
<SteTrial> ti ringrazio moltissimo ecco quello che ho fatto http://paste.ubuntu.com/5610161/
<onebitxajax> mpgl: bene :) felice di averti dato una zampa
<mibofra> cri senti fai così e via :D
<thomas___> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5610163/
<mibofra> "impostazioni di sistema" → sorgenti software → (tab) driver aggiuntivi
<mpgl> onebit: eh, ma riceve le altre, quella che sto cercando non la trova :D
<mibofra> seleziona gli stabili ed installali
<mibofra> riavvii e fine
<mibofra> LOL è andato via XD
<onebitxajax> SteTrial: e un problema, comunque se non ricordo male la 1.99 e' la 2. comuqnue digli Y cioe si
<onebitxajax> mpgl: sara nascosta
<thomas___> comunque nella pennetta non c'è altro che la live cd
<thomas___> non è installato lì
<onebitxajax> thomas___: sembra tutto apposto
<onebitxajax> thomas___: mi sembra molto trano
<thomas___> sempre a me le cose strane :(
<SteTrial> ora mi è apparso questo messaggio : http://paste.ubuntu.com/5610169/
<thomas___> possibile che ho installato erroneamente il bootloader nella pennetta?
<onebitxajax> SteTrial: mantenere la propria versione attualmente installata
<onebitxajax> thomas___: si stavo pensando propprio a questo
<Ryccardo> thomas___: tutto è possibile, ma improbabile
<thomas___> capisco
<onebitxajax> Ryccardo: io lo facevo volutamente
<onebitxajax> thomas___: si puo rimediare
<Ryccardo> thomas___: si può fare `grub-install /dev/sd…`
<onebitxajax> !grub | thomas___
<ubot-it> thomas___: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<onebitxajax> thomas___: si fai come dic riccardo
<onebitxajax> thomas___: sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<thomas___> ok provo
<SteTrial> ok grazie ancora provo a riavviare..
<onebitxajax> SteTrial: aspetta
<onebitxajax> SteTrial: aspetta
<onebitxajax> SteTrial: aspetta
<onebitxajax> SteTrial: dove vai?
<onebitxajax> SteTrial: da terminale
<onebitxajax> SteTrial: sudo update-grub2
<thomas___> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5610178/
<SteTrial> ok provo.. appena in tempo fiuu
<thomas___> provo a riavviare?
<onebitxajax> thomas___:
<onebitxajax> anche tu
<onebitxajax> thomas___: sudo update-grub2
<mpgl> onebit: con connetti a rete senza fili nascosta c'è un elenco ma non la trovo  :/
<thomas___> 0k
<onebitxajax> mpgl: scrivici a mano il nome
<SteTrial> ok fatto riavvio?
<thomas___> riavvio :) grazie di tutto!
<onebitxajax> thomas___: SteTrial riavviate, ma qualcosa mi dice che solo 1 di voi due soppravvivera
<thomas___> lol
<onebitxajax> :D
<SteTrial> nooo :((
<SteTrial> vabè provo
<onebitxajax> SteTrial: aspe
<SteTrial> ok
<onebitxajax> tu mi preoccupi
<onebitxajax> SteTrial: ricapitolando hai windows ubuntu e cosa altro?
<SteTrial> ho windows7,ubuntu 11 e backtrack 5
<onebitxajax> SteTrial: attualmente sei con cosa?
<SteTrial> ubuntu
<sebyrock> ciao a tutti
<mpgl> onebit: scritto a mano, scarsi risultati :(
<onebitxajax> SteTrial: peroo il grub "sbagliato" te lo ha installato backtrack?
<onebitxajax> mpgl: sara spenta
<thomas____> no
<thomas____> non sono sopravvissuto :(
<SteTrial> si, la v1,98 prima c'era la 2 quella rosa e questo backtrack me l'ha sostituita
<onebitxajax> thomas___: in che senso?
<thomas____> non va
<thomas____> serve la pennetta inserita
<onebitxajax> SteTrial: sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<thomas____> o non parte
<mpgl> onebit: impossibile, navigo collegato via cavo al router :D
<onebitxajax> SteTrial: sudo update-grub2
<thomas____> già fatto
<thomas____> lo rifaccio di nuovo?
<onebitxajax> thomas___: dicevo a SteTrial
<thomas____> okok
<onebitxajax> thomas___: mmmmmmmm aspe ci sto pensando
<thomas____> np
<onebitxajax> mpgl: ma vedi il tuo rrouter?
<thomas____> ho tutta la notte
<thomas____> xD
<onebitxajax> thomas___: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<mpgl> onebit: io no, ma con un altro computer che ha windows lo si vede e si naviga normalmente
<thomas____>  done
<SteTrial> ok fatto http://paste.ubuntu.com/5610196/ mi fa vedere i sistemi operativi e altre cose
<onebitxajax> thomas____: pastebinit /var/log/kern.log
<onebitxajax> thomas____: poi
<onebitxajax> thomas____: pastebinit /var/log/kern.log.1
<onebitxajax> SteTrial: hai fatt anche l'update-gub2?
<onebitxajax> mpgl: ma vedi altre reti wifi?
<SteTrial> si tutti quei due comandi che mi hai scritto
<onebitxajax> SteTrial: reboot e vediao se sei tu il pescelto a soppravvivere
<onebitxajax> prescelto*
<SteTrial> ahah ok ok grazie sei bravissimo vediamo dai arrivo subito
<onebitxajax> sono solo un noob :)
<mpgl> onebit: sì le altre le vedo :( e mi sfottono. a volte ne compare una senza password e ci navigo anche
<thomas____> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5610205/
<onebitxajax> mpgl: che strano
<thomas____> il secondo comando non me lo fa eseguire, dice Impossibile leggere da: /var/log/kern.log.1
<Ryccardo> neanche con sudo?
<thomas____> no neanche con sudo
<Ryccardo> ah aspetta
<Ryccardo> se funziona come su mac os x, i syslog col numero sono compressi
<Ryccardo> controlla con `file /var…`
<onebitxajax> thomas____: quale e' l'errore?
<thomas____> dice Impossibile leggere da: /var/log/kern.log.1
<onebitxajax> Ryccardo: va bene , i log ci sono fino alle ore Apr 28 00:06:51
<onebitxajax> thomas____: he errore ti dava?
<Ryccardo> onebitxajax: sì, dovrebbero ruotare ogni giorno
<thomas____> quando non si avvia?
<onebitxajax> Ryccardo: si
<onebitxajax> thomas____: si
<onebitxajax> Ryccardo: da quel che ho capito l'ha installato da poco
<thomas____> si blocca su caricamento ramdisk iniziale
<thomas____> sì lho messo da poco
<thomas____> prima avevo mint
<SteTrial> ok ci sono, grub installato correttamente :) v1,99
<Ryccardo> che dimensione hanno kernel e initrd (in /boot)?
<onebitxajax> SteTrial: felice di averti dato una zampa :)
<SteTrial> :) grazie a te!!! ma c'è differenza ad avere la versione 1,99 e la due?
<onebitxajax> SteTrial: ricordati questo, NON cancllare mai ubuntu, prima di venire qui e dire che il grub instalalto sul tuo pc, punta direttamente su ubuntu
<onebitxajax> SteTrial: perche se cancelli ubuntu, non puoi piu avviare nemmeno windows
<onebitxajax> SteTrial: sarebbe stato lo stesso se avessi cancenllato backtrack
<SteTrial> davvero?? è quello che volevo fare cioè volevo disinstallarlo e reinstallare la v 12..
<Ryccardo> esatto, perché la configurazione sta in /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<onebitxajax> SteTrial: quando installi assicurati che la nuova installazione metta il grub
<SteTrial> e se volessi cancellare backtrack o ubuntu ? cioè come faccio se volessi avere solo windows?
<onebitxajax> SteTrial: mmmmmmmm ci sta una guida che lo fa
<Ryccardo> avvii in windows e reinstalli il suo mbr (non ricordo come, a memoria)
<onebitxajax> SteTrial: perche vorresti una cosa del genere?
<Ryccardo> poi puoi tranquillamente eliminare le partizioni linux
<Ryccardo> (o meglio, se fosse win98 ti avrei detto fdisk /mbr :D)
<onebitxajax> SteTrial: io ho cancellato windows e uso solo linux
<SteTrial> no così , sai magari mi capita che vendo il pc, quindi esatto io ho pensato, vado con partition magic (mi sembra si chiami così) e cancello le partizioni così mi rimane windows no?
<Ryccardo> esiste ancora partition magic????
<onebitxajax> buahahah
<Ryccardo> era una ciofeca già allora, usa il live cd di gparted semmai :D
<URUS> usa gparted in live
<SteTrial> non mi ricordo il nome giusto
<Ryccardo> comunque ti ritroveresti con il grub recovery poi
<Ryccardo> prima devi reinstallare l'mbr di windows
<Ryccardo> e se appunto vendi il pc, vorrai fare la cancellazione sicura di tutto il disco comunque
<thomas____> ragazzi nessuna idea per il mio problema? :)
<SteTrial> e raga ho capito che enterò comunque qua a chiedere aiuto ahah...
<URUS> dal cd di installazione di windows si puo rescrivere la mbr windows con bootrec
<SteTrial> ah un altra cosa,non riesco a capire al riavvio qual'è backtrack , ubuntu è il primo della lista a seguire poi windows7 ma back track non c'è c'è solo vari nomi : ubuntu v 3.2.5 ecc come si fa a capire?
<Ryccardo> risposta capitan ovvio: non è che l'hai tolto?
<SteTrial> come l'ho tolto?
<Ryccardo> quando hai deciso di mettere ubuntu hai ridimensionato la partizione di backtrack e ne hai fatta un'altra, vero?
<onebitxajax> thomas____: mmmmmmmmmmmm stavo pensando
<thomas____> ok aspetto allora :)
<SteTrial> no in pratica prima di tutto avevo windows7, dopo qualche mese ho installato ubuntu e oggi ho installato backtrack
<onebitxajax> thomas____: pastebinit /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<Ryccardo> SteTrial: bene, su una partizione a parte comunque vero?
<thomas____> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5610262/
<SteTrial> cosa ubuntu? si 54giga anche back ho dato 30giga credo di aver fatto bene..
<onebitxajax> thomas____: sudo blkid
<URUS> ma non fate prima ad installare il burg ?
<Ryccardo> SteTrial: sì, le partizioni sono a posto… a questo punto è update-grub che non la trova… probabilmente non è impostata in /etc/fstab ma grub non ci fa caso mi pare, strano
<thomas____> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5610265/
<SteTrial> per me è arabo quello che stai dicendo purtroppo..
<URUS> burg linux
<URUS> http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_s1OLFTHL8Og/TCT6DhA48TI/AAAAAAAAAbo/Wqv2g1lPlqE/s1600/Radiance_for_Grub_2_BURG_by_shafin.png
<URUS> cosi è piu facile identificare il os da avviare
<URUS> potete modificare le icone
<onebitxajax> thomas____: sembra ttto apposto
<thomas____> boh...
<onebitxajax> manco nei log dic niente
<Ryccardo> SteTrial: c'è un file, /etc/fstab, che andrebbe riempito con tutte le partizioni usate (almeno quelle dei dischi interni) -- ma quando grub cerca i sistemi operativi mentre ricrei il menu con `sudo update-grub` non dovrebbe guardare quel file, ma usare un suo meccanismo interno chiamato os-prober
<onebitxajax> thomas____: prova prendere carta e penna. riavvia il sistema e trascrivi esattamente il emssaggio di error
<onebitxajax> thomas____: poi rientra qui
<thomas____> guarda.
<thomas____> il fatto è che non mi da nessun errore
<Ryccardo> SteTrial: http://packages.ubuntu.com/quantal/os-prober
<thomas____> carica il kernel
<onebitxajax> thomas____: cioe quando si blocca, dice qualcosa sicuramente
<thomas____> e subito dopo si blocca su Caricamento Ramdisk iniziale.
<SteTrial> devo seguire questa guida?
<thomas____> nient'altro
<thomas____> se vuoi ti faccio un video
<Ryccardo> SteTrial: eh? che guida? :)
<onebitxajax> thomas____: tranrivi quelle 4 parole prima del suo bloccaggio
<thomas____> ok
<SteTrial> eh quel link boh, nn capisco molto linux.. peccato :( vorrei imparare ma chissà quanto tempo ci vuole
<krabador> SteTrial, dipende semplicemente da quanto e come usi  il computer
<billy_> ho installato lubuntu come faccio ad usare il wi fi ?
<krabador> billy_, che scheda wi fi hai ?
<Ryccardo> SteTrial: potresti pastarmi `sudo blkid` e </boot/grub/grub.cfg allora?
<krabador> !wifi | billy_
<ubot-it> billy_: wireless is Sezione dedicata ai disposivi senza fili: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili - Risoluzione problemi comuni legati al WiFi: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/GuidaWiFi
<SteTrial> ok lancio quei 2 comandi
<Ryccardo> no aspè
<billy_> come facco a vederla
<Ryccardo> SteTrial: il secondo non è un comando, incollami il contenuto di quel file
<SteTrial> ma devo scrivere quella riga?
<krabador> billy_, posta con pastebin , il risultato del comando da terminale lspci
<Ryccardo> SteTrial: allora, fai `sudo blkid && sudo cat /boot/grub/grub.cfg`
<billy_> io sono nuovo di linux .. vai piano :)
<billy_> apro il terminale
<billy_> cosa scrivo
<krabador> billy_, lspci
<krabador> !paste | billy_
<ubot-it> billy_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<krabador> billy_, poi incolli il comando in questo link, e incolli qui il link risultante
<SteTrial> ok http://paste.ubuntu.com/5610295/
<thomas___> https://www.dropbox.com/s/a8z8uz4xc1058jd/VID_20130428_003948.mp4
<billy_> 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/PM/GMS, 943/940GML and 945GT Express Memory Controller Hub (rev 03) 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03) 00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS/GME, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03) 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation NM10/ICH7 Family 
<Ryccardo> SteTrial: ho capito, quando sei in grub vedi le versioni di linux ubuntu, poi sotto windows e poi sotto un altro blocco di ubuntu?
<thomas___> quando spengo il pc è perchè si blocca.
<SteTrial> si esatto tutto quel casino..
<thomas___> ho provato anche ad aspettare ma in 20 minuti non cambiava nulla
<Ryccardo> SteTrial: ecco, il secondo "ubuntu" mi sa che sia backtrack
<krabador> billy_, non ti offendere
<krabador> ma ti ho mandato il link di pastebin apposta
<krabador> dicendoti di incollare li
<krabador> e mandare qui il link
<billy_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5610305/
<billy_> lo so ma io non so usarlo :)
<krabador> billy_, non c'è da saper usare, solo da incollare li' ed incollare il link risultante qui
<SteTrial> ok ho capito.. ti ringrazio.. ultima cosa volevo chiederti secondo te quale potrebbe essere il motivo che, dopo l'installazione di backtrack il pc appena avviato windows mi faccia il controllo del disco G (sarebbe una partizione dell hardisk)..
<krabador> billy_, 06:02.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g] 802.11g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02)
<SteTrial> non trovando errori
<krabador> questa è la tua scheda wireless
<billy_> mi ero scordato di mettere i nome quindi ance facendo paste non cambiava niente
<krabador> !broadcom | billy_
<Ryccardo> SteTrial: bofonchia qualcosa sul controllo di coerenza dei dischi?
<ubot-it> billy_: Dispositivo senza filo Broadcom http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Broadcom
<SteTrial> no mi dice nessun errore trovato.. poi su google ho trovato in un forum un controllo da eseguire dal prompt dei comandi e una volta eseguito sul G dice disco o file danneggiato..
<billy_> non ci capisco un tubo cosa devo fare adesso ...scusa l'ignoranza
<Ryccardo> SteTrial: uhmmm… mi capitava una cosa del genere ai tempi di xp (senza dual boot o ste cose), non so se valga ancora ma guarda qui http://www.azpoint.net/news/Consigli_per_PC_6191.asp
<krabador> billy_, stai scrivendo dal pc in questione?
<billy_> si
<SteTrial> ok provo!!! grazie di tutto.. ti auguro una buona serata!!!!
<Ryccardo> altrettanto, ci sentiamo
<krabador> billy_, allora, nel menu' vai in sistema, poi driver aggiuntivi
<thomas___> https://www.dropbox.com/s/a8z8uz4xc1058jd/VID_20130428_003948.mp4
<billy_> krabador non riesco a trovare cio che mi dici ...io ho lubuntu
<krabador> billy_, allora apri il terminale
<billy_> aperto
<krabador> billy_, manda sudo software-properties-gtk
<onebitxajax> thomas___: ci sono
<onebitxajax> thomas___: sto scaricando il video
<onebitxajax> vedendo*
<thomas___> okkakka :)
<billy_> ok ono in driver agg
<onebitxajax> thomas___: capito
<onebitxajax> thomas___: sbaglio o sei andato in ripristinoo?
<krabador> billy_, vedi qualche driver da abilitare?
<thomas___> da dove?
<onebitxajax> thomas___: aspe sto cercando
<billy_> si broadcam
<thomas___> comunque se provo ad andaer in modalità ripristino da lo stesso problema e non parte
<krabador> billy_, perfetto abilitalo
<krabador> poi riavvia
<onebitxajax> thomas___: veramemte strano
<onebitxajax> thomas___: solo con usb si avvia
<thomas___> volevo provare
<onebitxajax> thomas___: sinceramnete nn saprei
<thomas___> se era solo con la pennetta della live
<thomas___> o con qualsiasi usb inserita
<onebitxajax> thomas___: bravo!!
<onebitxajax> thomas___: prova
<thomas___> riavvio un attimo
<scrak> salve a tutti
<thomas____> ha funzionato anche con una pennetta che non avevo mai inserito in questo pc
<thomas____> tra l'altro vuota
<thomas____> è una cosa stranissima
<onebitxajax> thomas___: mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
<onebitxajax> thomas___: ci deve essere qualcosa e' impossibile
<thomas____> già... al massimo altre prove che posso fare è provare altre porte
<thomas____> o se lo fa solo su quella porta
<thomas____> o provare a metterci un mouse
<onebitxajax> thomas___: fai una cosa
<onebitxajax> prima di dormire , lascialo caricare e vai a dormire
<onebitxajax> senza pennetta
<onebitxajax> cioe accendilo e lasciali caricare ubuntu, lui rimarra li a caricare, e vedi se carica
<scrak> scusate se mi intrometto ma che problema hai?
<thomas____> lho fatto oggi per sbaglio
<thomas____> era diventato bollente
<thomas____> ma tanto
<thomas____> ed era rimasto impallato
<thomas____> ora posso vedere se con quell'altra schermata mi da qualche errore
<onebitxajax> scrak: praticamnte ubuntu non si avvia se nn ha un  pennetta usb inserita
<onebitxajax> scrak: anche se vuota
<thomas____> però ho paura di farlo scaldare così tanto...
<onebitxajax> thomas____: no infatti meglio di no
<scrak> che partizione di swap gli hai dato all'installazione
<Ryccardo> ipotesi assurda: non è che è specificata in /etc/fstab?
<thomas____> la stessa che avevo per mint
<scrak> quanto?
<thomas____> una di 4gb sullo stesso hard disk credo
<thomas____> come faccio a verificarlo?
<scrak> dovresti usare gparted
<billy_> ciao
<thomas____> lo sto installando
<krabador> billy_, fatto tutto col driver?
<scrak> per vedere il percorso: sudo fdisk -l
<thomas____> https://www.dropbox.com/s/jij2z14sxn1egn6/Schermata%20del%202013-04-28%2001%3A12%3A29.png
<thomas____> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5610396/
<billy_> si come facci a trovare le reti wifi
<billy_> ?
<krabador> billy_, allora, in basso a destra
<krabador> ci sono le freccette
<krabador> della connessione ad internet
<krabador> se ci clicchi una volta
<krabador> vedi come stanno messe le impostazioni della rete wifi
<krabador> se va tutto liscio dovrebbe già averti elencato le reti che ha trovato, se non ci sono reti con ssid nascosto
<billy_> non c'e niente
<billy_> solo comnnesione via cavo e vpn
<scrak> prova a fare uno screen del comando iwconfig
<scrak> guarda se ti rileva sopratutto la wlan
<krabador> billy_, si , terminale , iwconfig, e posta il link del pastebin qui
<krabador> !paste | billy_
<ubot-it> billy_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<billy_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5610427/
<scrak> ma utilizzi una chiavetta wifi?
<billy_> il driver che ho abilitaato e di tipo STA .. la mia scheda si trova in b43: BCM4306/3, BCM4311, BCM4312, BCM4318, BCM4320
<billy_> come faccio a scaricare il driver b43 ?
<krabador> billy_, guarda, il driver che hai installato da driver aggiuntivi, è automaticamente adatto alla tua scheda
<krabador> billy_, posta il risultato di lshw -c network
<scrak> ma stai usando bt4?
<URUS> scrak: si
<billy_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5610434/
<krabador> billy_, la scheda sta funzionando con questo driver b43-pci-bridge
<cri> ola
<billy_> nella sezione drive aggiuntivi sta scrttodriver in uso STA Broadcom 802.11a bcm kernel ...ecc
<krabador> billy_, lshw dice b43-pci-bridge
<krabador> billy_, puoi provare a fare una cosa
<krabador> billy_, disabilita il driver, da driver proprietary
<krabador> riavvia
<krabador> poi segui qui http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Broadcom#Installare_i_driver_b43_con_connessione_internet
<billy_> ma come faccio a scaricare il pachetto mi rimanda ad una pagina vuota del browser ?
<krabador> billy apt-get
<krabador> billy_, nella schermata driver proprietari , quanti ne appaiono?
<krabador> billy_,  allora, disabilita il driver installato in driver aggiuntivi, e riavvii, poi mandi da terminale apt-get install b43-fwcutter firmware-b43-installer , poi riavvii, e vai ad abilitare il driver STA , in driver aggiuntivi
<billy_> krabador non riesco a disabilitare il driver
<krabador> billy_, software-properties-gtk da terminale
<krabador> billy_, schermata di driver aggiuntivi
<billy_> si lo so io spunto ma poi mi esce una schermata nera e sembra che si blocca
#ubuntu-it 2013-04-28
<billy_> schermata nera con tanti numeri
<krabador> billy_, quanto tempo?
<fausto> salve
<billy_> almeno 5 minuti
<krabador> billy_, allora
<krabador> billy_, riavvia, ,manda sudo apt-get install  b43-fwcutter firmware-b43-installer , riavvia
<krabador> e vedi che succede
<billy_> senza disabilitare
<fausto> qualcuno può aiutarmi? ho provato ad installare ubuntu, lubuntu ma non riesco mai a completare l' installazione. in alcuni casi mi chiede il log-in ma non completa
<krabador> billy_, si
<krabador> fausto, quale vesione e su quale macchina
<fausto> xp sp3
<krabador> fausto, l'installazione stai provando a farla dall'interno di windows?
<fausto> pentium 3 256mb xp sp3 professional
<fausto> pentium3 800. scusa
<krabador> fausto, l'installazione stai provando a farla dall'interno di windows?
<fausto> ho scaricato le iso dal sito, montato il disco e seguito le istruzioni, si da windows
<guestino_> ciao a tutti
<krabador> fausto, devi far partire il disco come prima periferica di boot
<billy__> krab ho ravviato
<krabador> fausto, nel pc
<krabador> fausto, è un 'opzione che setti nel bios
<krabador> fausto, premendo canc all'accensione
<guestino_> qual è la versione per netbook?
<fausto> desktop
<guestino_> va bene uguale?
<krabador> guestino_, ce ne sono di piu' leggere, come xubuntu  e lubuntu
<krabador> guestino_, tu prova ubuntu normale, vedi come ti ci trovi, se ti sembra troppo pesante, prova una delle 2 che ti ho detto,
<krabador> guestino_, lubuntu è attualmente la piu' leggera
<guestino_> ho un Aspire One con N450 e 2gb ram
<fausto> proverò anche così.
<guestino_> dici che il desktop andrebbe bene?
<krabador> fausto, è che all'interno di windows, installi ubuntu con uno strumento chiamato wubi
<krabador> fausto, che non è la stessa cosa dell'installazione convenzionale
<krabador> fausto, possono esserci problemi
<krabador> guestino_, si
<fausto> una volta  montato il disco e reinserito parte la demo che prepara il dual boot. non devo usarla?
<guestino_> dirò addio a crash e rallentamenti odiosi ? =)
<krabador> guestino_, cerca di scoprire , aprescindere delle prestazioni
<krabador> guestino_, se quello che devi fare col computer, si possa fare su linux
<krabador> guestino_, i giochi win non vanno
<krabador> guestino_, solo alcuni
<guestino_> no no
<guestino_> navigazione principalmente
<krabador> guestino_, non c'è microsoft office per ubuntu
<krabador> eccetera
<guestino_> ecco
<krabador> fausto, non devi installare lubuntu dall'interno di windows
<guestino_> se mi inviano un .doc ?
<scrak_> ma penso che se si vuole avvicinare a linux non è per giocare a call of duty
<krabador> fausto, devi fare l'installazione convenzionale
<krabador> scrak_, non è cosi' scontato
<fausto> ok
<krabador> fausto, devi quindi andare nel bios del pc, settare il lettore cd rom come first boot device
<krabador> mettere il cd dentro il lettore
<scrak_> ma si è sempre saputo che l'ambiente unix e un po più da smanettoni
<krabador> salvare le modifiche al bios
<guestino_> tranqui krabador, mi sono avvicinato ad ubuntu perché non ne posso piu di continui rallentamenti e blocchi..
<krabador> riavviare
<krabador> guestino_, perfetto
<guestino_> dovuti a navigazione..
<guestino_> molte schede aperte
<guestino_> non gioco
<krabador> scrak_, ma c'è gente che lo vuole mettere, perchè va di moda parlare male di windows, poi vuole usare itunes
<guestino_> una cosa..
<krabador> scrak_, e non sente ragioni
<scrak_> ahaha ah ok ricevuto ti sarà sicuramente già capitato
<guestino_> scarico .iso ... poi ?
<guestino_> non ho lettore cd
<krabador> guestino_, devi fare una penna usb bootabile
<scrak_> con unetbootin
<guestino_> ok.. ha quasi finito il download...
<URUS> beh sendo open source  si possono modificare tante cose, con windows non puoi
<fausto> grazie, ho fatto ripartire come dicevi , tutto ok sta installando
<krabador> guestino_, che fai uto ti sarà sicuramente già capitato
<guestino_> mi segui un attimo ?
<krabador> guestino_, scusa, ho sbagliato ad incollare
<krabador> guestino_, http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<guestino_> figurati :)
<fausto> la demo confonden da l' idea di installare ma non funziona
<krabador> scarica questo, e dopo aver scaricato la iso, usalo per creare la penna
<krabador> fausto, perfetto
<krabador> fausto, per qualsiasi cosa , chiedi
<guestino_> ok
<fausto> ;-)
<guestino_> una curiosità
<guestino_> ho visto che c'è la versione per smartphone
<guestino_> l'avete provata?
<krabador> guestino_, si, è in lavorazione
<guestino_> in lavorazione la versione italiana
<krabador> io si, è promettente, ma non è ancora pronta per l'uso quotidiano
<scrak_> io si ma non funziona ancora alla perfezione
<krabador> semplicemente perchè molte delle core apps
<guestino_> quella eng mi sembra già operativa
<krabador> non sono ancora pronte
<scrak_> manca poco però
<krabador> nei nexus , funzionano chiamate e 3g, oltre che wi fi
<krabador> per gli altri , non vanno chiamate e 3g
<URUS> ma intendete ubuntu per i cellulari ?
<scrak_> si ubuntu phone
<krabador> e per tutti non sono ancora pronte le core apps
<krabador> anche se stanno lavorando tanto
<guestino_> ubuntu phone
<URUS> ma io ho un cell nokia con symbian ma non si puo fare niente :(
<scrak_> ahaha non credo
<scrak_> che nokia hai?
<krabador> URUS, niet
<URUS> krabador: ?
<guestino_> puoi provare ad installare Windows 98 URSU
<guestino_> =)
<URUS> no
<scrak_> ma nemmeno al max ArchLinux ahaha
<URUS> non posso ho symbian 3
<krabador> URUS, dai che non è tutto 'sto male che dicono
<cri> ma la versione per smartphone non era la ubuntu touch
<cri> ?
<URUS> ho un nokia 500 con symbian belle
<URUS> fa schifo
<guestino_> krabador, ma io adesso preparo la pennetta...
<scrak_> no almeno che io sappia si è sempre chiamata ubuntu phone
<URUS> preferisco il nokia 1100
<guestino_> poi gli do il boot da usb
<guestino_> giusto?
<scrak_> si
<krabador> nono , si chiama ubuntu touch
<krabador> dal lancio
<scrak_> ah sorry non sapevo
<krabador> a fine febbraio
<krabador> scrak_, tranquillo
<cri> da quello che ho capito il dispositivo piu supportato per il momento e il nexus
<cri> a seguire ma non ne sono sicuro il samsung s3
<URUS> sul mio nokia nokia non gira niente di linux ?+
<krabador> URUS, no
<URUS> :( che sfiga
<scrak_> ahaha dai non ti abbattere rottamalo e prenditi almeno un s2
<guestino_> sto preparando la pennetta
<guestino_> in distribuzione
<guestino_> scelgo UBUNTU
<scrak_> no
<URUS> scrak_: vendo cellulare nokia 500 ahhaahha
<guestino_> cosa?
<scrak_> spunta ISO
<krabador> guestino_, si, spunta iso, e vai dove l'hai messa
<krabador> con la casella apposita
<scrak_> e vai nella directory dove hai scaricato l'iso
<krabador> guestino_, la pennetta deve essere formattata
<guestino_> ho cancellato manualmente
<guestino_> asp formatto
<krabador> non, niente S2
<krabador> che con quella merda di exynos
<krabador> non si riesce a sviluppare serenamente
<URUS> ho letto che il cell opensource al 100% è eclipse
<guestino_> quindi con ubuntu mi posso dimenticare di software x windows
<scrak_> z
<scrak_> s
<scrak_> si
<URUS> praticamente si
<guestino_> ma nn capisco una cosa
<scrak_> qualche alternativa la trovi
<guestino_> se ricevo un .doc
<guestino_> come lo gestisco e/o modifico
<guestino_> *modifico
<krabador> guestino_, libreoffice
<krabador> guestino_, o openoffice
<URUS> guestino_:  .doc lo apri con libreoffice
<guestino_> ahhhh
<guestino_> gli .exe
<URUS> no
<guestino_> non esistono piu
<URUS> esseguibili con wine
<URUS> ma con il framework sooto il 2
<krabador> guestino_, va chiarito che lo standar europeo del documento è  il *.odt
<URUS> sotto*
<krabador> non la roba microsoft office
<guestino_> windows è come smettere di fumare krabador
<guestino_> ci sto provando
<guestino_> :-)
<krabador> guestino_, si, c'è wine , che ha delle api di windows, per poter far girare qualcosa di windows, ma non fa girare tutto
<krabador> guestino_, il *.odt, è il formato di base di libreoffice ed openoffice
<krabador> guestino_, sono suite office complete
<guestino_> sisi krab
<guestino_> so
<guestino_> grazie ;)
<krabador> guestino_, e allora che cacchio chiedi???? :D
<guestino_> ho cambiato domanda da n'oretta
<guestino_> :-P
<krabador> <krabador> guestino_, si, c'è wine , che ha delle api di windows, per poter far girare qualcosa di windows, ma non fa girare tutto
<guestino_> eh ma poi mi hai riscritto degli odt
<URUS> ragazzi dopo aver installato linux su ps2 cosa poso fare ?
<guestino_> cmq tranqui
<krabador> non ti piace approfondire, eh ?
<guestino_> eheheh
<krabador> URUS, metterti a sviluppare giochi per ps2
<guestino_> sono impanziente di far girare ubuntu
<guestino_> pennetta creata
<guestino_> mi dice di riavviare
<URUS> krabador: mmmm no saprei come- me interesa riconoscere una scheda wifi usb :)
<guestino_> riavvio e setto subito da bios ?
<krabador> guestino_, perfetto, adesso devi riavviare il netbook, e far partire in boot la penna
<guestino_> ok
<krabador> guestino_, non hai un tasto per scegliere il boot menu' senza entrare nel bios-?
<cri> in teoria premendo f8 ci entra
<guestino_> uhhmmm
<krabador> guestino_, se non ce l'hai , si, devi settare da bios
<URUS> dipendi che bios
<krabador> cri, dipende da netbook
<krabador> è una cosa variabile
<guestino_> acer aspireone
<guestino_> vi risulta?
<guestino_> lo abbia?
<krabador> si
<URUS> guestino_: f12
<guestino_> f12
<krabador> ma potrebbe non essere abilitato da bios
<guestino_> ok
<krabador> guestino_, tu prova
<URUS> altrimenti entra nel bios e abilita la voce riguardo f12
<guestino_> si infatti
<krabador> guestino_, se non va
<krabador> guestino_, ecco
<guestino_> rientro da ubuntuuu
<guestino_> a dopo
<krabador> a dopo
<fausto> si può installare ubuntu anche su tab cinesi ?
<fausto> android frojo
<krabador> fausto, eh, no
<mauro8587> ragazzi vorrei installare ubuntu nella partizione c del mio pc, qualcuno sa dirmi come posso fare?
<fausto> mi pare di aver visto qualcosa per architetture arm
<krabador> fausto, per il momento quelli che hanno possibilità di farlo girare https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<krabador> sono questi
<krabador> fausto, su diversi tablet windows si puo' fare
<krabador> fausto, installare ubuntu normale, non per tablet
<krabador> mauro8587, procurati la versione ubuntu, fai la pendrive usb, o il cd (dvd se l'ultima)
<krabador> mandi in boot il supporto
<krabador> e fai l'installazione
<fausto> krabador, niente di quelli descritti
<krabador> fausto, scusami, mi dici il modello?
<krabador> per curiosità.
<mauro8587> krabador: già fatto tutto forse non sono stato chiaro nella spiegazione :-) ho l'hard disk da 500 gb con due partizioni C(WINDOWS 7) e D (dove ho tutti i miei file). Vorrei formattare solo c e metterci ubuntu
<krabador> mauro8587, durante l'installazione, hai la possibilità di formattare la partizione che vuoi
<fausto> flytouch superpad iii
<krabador> e settarla come partizione di installazione
<guestino> non va!
<krabador> guestino, non va la penna?
<mauro8587> krabador: è quello il problema! non so settare l'installazione! quando vado ad editare le partizioni mi chiede dei dati che personalmente non so settare
<fausto> krabador, flytouch superpad III
<guestino> mi dice BOOTMGR mancante
<krabador> mauro8587, allora, selezione il partizionamento manuale, durante l'installazione
<krabador> guestino, allora formatta la penna e falla con il programma unetbootin
<krabador> mauro8587, è lla voce in basso, di tutte quelle quando ti chiede dove installare
<guestino> ho fatto cosi
<mauro8587> guestino: ho avuto il tuo stesso problema usa poweriso (http://www.poweriso.com/)
<guestino> formattata e fatta con unebootin
<krabador> mauro8587, guestino scusa, l'hai anche provata con il software della guida ubuntu?
<krabador> mauro8587, era solo per guestino
<krabador> mauro8587, ti apparirà la lista delle partizioni
<guestino> unetbootin-windows-583.exe
<guestino> con questo
<krabador> mauro8587, selezioni la tua c, poi in basso a destra clicchi su change
<krabador> mauro8587, e selezioni file system ext4 con journaling, spunti formatta, e mount point selezioni  " / "
<krabador> guestino, non è quello della guida
<guestino> mi rimandi il link
<guestino> credevo di averlo gia scaricato
<krabador> http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/
<guestino> sorry
<fausto> ho confermato la formattazione dell' hd 30gb , non c'è nessun infermazione di progresso nell' operazione ???
<mauro8587> krabador: la partizione riservata per il sistema la devo eliminare ? mi da 100 mb
<mauro8587> krabador: devs1 - devs2 - devs3
<krabador> mauro8587, no, se la vuoi mettere nel tuo c
<krabador> mauro8587, mettila giusto nel tuo c
<krabador> mauro8587, preserva partizioni nascoste e di ripristino, se non hai fatto backup delle stesse
<guestino> Universal-USB-Installer-1.9.3.3.exe
<krabador> fausto, si , dopo la formattazione inizia ad installare
<krabador> guestino, si prova questo
<krabador> ma formatta la penna
<mauro8587> krabador: ok formatto solo devs2 (C) gli altri due non li tocco, clicco su change e faccio come mi hai detto tu
<krabador> con l'utility hp
<krabador> mauro8587, perfetto
<krabador> mauro8587, in d hai i dati, e la partiziona nascosta lasciala perdere
<krabador> guestino, http://www.softpedia.com/get/System/Hard-Disk-Utils/HP-USB-Disk-Storage-Format-Tool.shtml
<guestino> Universal-USB-Installer-1.9.3.3.exe questo no?
<mauro8587> krabador: ok... un ultima cosa devo spuntare aggiornamenti e software di terze parti?
<krabador> guestino, si, ma formatta la penna con l'ultimo link che ti ho detto
<krabador> mauro8587, aggiornamenti ti conviene, software di terze parti ti mette già un po' di componenti per il multimedia
<guestino> ah ok
<guestino> procedo
<krabador> mauro8587, sempre se la macchina è connessa ad internet, e nella live in installazione la rete funziona
<krabador> mauro8587, software di terze parti installa,  componenti multimedia come codec, il flash
<krabador> java
<krabador> mauro8587, e se il pc ha una scheda wireless broadcom, installa il driver per la scheda
<guestino> kra Step 1 : ubuntu 13.04 i386
<fausto> si era bloccato , un errore cho non ho annotato ricomincio da capo
<guestino> step 2 .. percorso immagine
<krabador> fausto, ok
<krabador> guestino, step 2
<guestino> step 3 percso usb
<guestino> dimmi
<krabador> guestino, metti l'ultima ubuntu in step 1
<krabador> guestino, selezioni in step 2 la iso dove ce l'hai
<krabador> guestino, e selezioni l'unità usb in step 3
<guestino> step 4 lascio a zero ?
<krabador> beh, quello serve se vuoi salvare i cambiamenti
<krabador> se vuoi usare la penna
<krabador> come sistema operativo portatile
<URUS> notte a tutti
<krabador> guestino, se vuoi solo installare ubuntu lascia a 0
<krabador> URUS, buonanotte
<guestino> io adesso testo con usb
<guestino> se mi piace
<guestino> voglio spazzare via da qst netbook windows
<krabador> guestino, anche se vuoi provare , va bene 0
<guestino> ok
<krabador> solo che se installi qualcosa, nella sessione live, allo spegnimento
<krabador> scompare,.
<guestino> nel frattempo che carica
<guestino> ma ubuntu phone c'è anche italiano?
<krabador> ubuntu-touch
<krabador> per il momento no.
<guestino> sto usando MIUI non so se conosci
<guestino> sembra molto simile a ubuntu graficamente
<fausto> notte ursus
<mauro8587> krabador: sono nel live di ubuntu
<krabador> mauro8587, perfetto
<krabador> cosi' puoi installare con il supporto
<guestino> riprovo
<krabador> guestino, in bocca al lupo
<mauro8587> krabador: gparted mi da ntfs (riservato windows7) ntfs 2 (C) ntfs (D)
<mauro8587> krabador: voglio formattare ntfs e ntfs 1
<mauro8587> krabador: voglio che windows scompaia definitivamente dalla mia vista
<krabador> mauro8587, ok :D
<fausto> hahaha
<krabador> mauro8587,  allora, elimina entrambe le partizioni , con gparted
<krabador> mauro8587, e dallo spazio che viene fuori, crei una partizione swap, di 1gb
<krabador> mauro8587, e una partizione ext4
<mauro8587> krabador: quando apro gparted mi da uno strano messaggio sulle gpt signatures
<krabador> mauro8587, allora, posso chiederti di mandarmi uno screenshot di gparted ?
<krabador> !imagebin
<ubot-it> Vuoi mostrarci una schermata del tuo problema? Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<mauro8587> krabador: ok faccio subito
<mauro8587> krabador: http://uploadpie.com/5OJe7
<fausto> krabador, forse è la volta buona che funziona
<URUS> son torna ma per poco
<krabador> fausto, dai dai dai !!!
<krabador> :D
<krabador> mauro8587, allora apparentemente niente di strano, puoi eliminare le 2 partizioni, con elimina
<fausto> alla domanda tipo tastiera cosa rispondo: ho tastiera qwerty
<krabador> fausto, si, italiana
<mauro8587> krabador:  eliminate... adesso che faccio
<krabador> poi crei a ridosso di D, una partizione linux wap di 1gb,
<krabador> *swap
<mauro8587> krabador: sempre da gparted?
<krabador> certo
<krabador> poi puoi fare una partizione di tutto lo spazio rimanente, con filesytem ext4
<krabador> ma io ti consiglierei di tenere il sistema operativo in una partizione piu' piccola
<krabador> tipo una 50ina di gb
<krabador> in ogni caso va bene
<fausto> non ho partizionatyoil disco, dovevo?
<fausto> hops, partizionato il disco
<krabador> fausto, non per forza
<fausto> ok
<krabador> fausto,  se una delle opzioni di installazione proposte ti andava bene, ok
<krabador> fausto, anche se la swap sarebbe stato meglio crearla
<mauro8587> krabador:http://imageshack.us/f/4/90709151.png/ sono rimasto allo swap
<krabador> mauro8587, scusami ma non mi  appare nulla
<mauro8587> krabador: apri linl e poi su continue media
<fausto> ho montato un hd da 30gb solo per lubuntu
<mauro8587> krabador:  neanche su youporn c'è la pubblicità che c'è su imageshack
<mauro8587> ahhahahahaha
<krabador> si, terribiole
<fausto> il prossimo passo potra essere lo smantellamento parziale di windows
<krabador> fausto, prenditi il tempo che ti serve
<fausto> c'è earth per linux??.
<krabador> mauro8587, allora, li, selezioni filesystem swap
<fausto> lo uso molto per lavoro
<krabador> new size metti 1024
<krabador> e nel campo orizzontale, la sposti tutta a destra
<krabador> fausto, si
<krabador> fausto, intendi google earth'?
<fausto> infatti, ho appena verificato
<fausto> si
<krabador> fausto, vedi come ti trivi con lubuntu
<mauro8587> krabador: ok poi
<krabador> mauro8587, hai fatto tutto?
<mauro8587> 1024 new size file system linux-swap  spostato tutto a destra.... do ok?
<krabador> mauro8587, allora , allo stesso modo della partizione swap, crei la partizione per ubuntu
<krabador> si dai ok
<krabador> mauro8587, puoi dare tutto lo spazio alla partizione ubuntu, oppure fare una partizione piu' piccola , solo per ubuntu, e creare un'altra partizione grande tipo D
<krabador> mauro8587, che puoi sempre ricongiungere alla D esistente
<mauro8587> come file system che metto
<krabador> mauro8587, anche non creandola adesso, ma dopo l'installazione di ubuntu, sempre con gparted
<krabador> mi hai seguito ?
<krabador> guestinoUBUNTU, bene
<krabador> a quanto pare tutto bene
<guestinoUBUNTU> si
<krabador> mauro8587, ?
<guestinoUBUNTU> lo sto provando
<guestinoUBUNTU> pero' è in inglese
<mauro8587> krabador:  si ti ho seguito ora sto creando la partizione ubuntu...file system ext2?
<krabador> guestinoUBUNTU, la prova si
<guestinoUBUNTU> ah ecco
<krabador> mauro8587, ti dicevo che converrebbe una partizione piccola per ubuntu
<guestinoUBUNTU> il netbook lo vedo molto piu fluido
<krabador> mauro8587, vuoi dare tutto lo spazio rimanente alla partizione ubunyu?
<guestinoUBUNTU> un paio di cose nn mi piacciono.. tipo il touchpad con 2 dita nn funge per scrollare
<mauro8587> krabador: si voglio che funzioni  (a livello di memoria come winzoz)
<krabador> mauro8587, ok, allora, seleziona ext4
<krabador> guestinoUBUNTU, certo hardware va installato , in live non puoi provarlo
<guestinoUBUNTU> ok
<guestinoUBUNTU> quindi adesso se lo installo
<krabador> guestinoUBUNTU, ed alcuni non vanno
<guestinoUBUNTU> mi formatta
<krabador> guestinoUBUNTU, informati bene prima
<guestinoUBUNTU> si puo'?
<guestinoUBUNTU> lo vorrei installare senza formattare
<krabador> no
<krabador> l'installazione nel disco deve finire da qualche parte
<krabador> o nella partizione windows, oppure ridimensioni la partizione win
<krabador> e crei una partizione per installare ubuntu
<krabador> mantenendo il tuo win
<guestinoUBUNTU> se adesso parto con l'installazione
<guestinoUBUNTU> mi chiederà di partizionare ?
<krabador> guestinoUBUNTU, si c'è l'utilità di partizionamento
<krabador> guestinoUBUNTU, ma ti consiglio di farlo prima, sempre qui in live
<guestinoUBUNTU> posso far partire?
<krabador> guestinoUBUNTU, allora, vuoi partizionare durante l'installazione, o prima?
<krabador> molto semplice
<cri> ancora non avete finito XD
<mauro8587> krabador: scusa per l'assenza il pc è andato in ebolizzione e si è spento
<krabador> mauro8587,  ottimo
<guestinoUBUNTU> durante
<mauro8587> krabador: ma installo al posto di windows dal menu classico mi formatta anche d?
<fausto> mi era venuto un riquadro con " vediamo lubuntu da vicino" poi lo schermo è diventato nero con il puntatore che ruota da 5 min, è normale?
<krabador> mauro8587, se durante l'intallazione non gli dici di formattare d
<krabador> non ti formatterà d
<mauro8587> krabador:  l'importante è che dopo che clicco me lo chiede
<mauro8587> krabador:  non vorre facesse tutto in automatico
<krabador> mauro8587, ci sono opzioni tipo "usa tutto il disco"
<krabador> mauro8587, se tu selezioni quella in basso
<krabador> guestinoUBUNTU, fallo prima
<krabador> guestinoUBUNTU, risparmi tempo
<krabador> guestinoUBUNTU, e non rischi problemi
<krabador> guestinoUBUNTU, fai partire il programma gparted
<krabador> in alto a sinistra clicca sull'icona,e scrivi gparted
<krabador> fai partire il programma
<krabador> guestinoUBUNTU, ?
<krabador> sto andando via
<krabador> fausto, è ancora bloccato?
<fausto> yes
<krabador> fausto, se muovi il mouse?
<fausto> se clicco con il destro viene a freccia
<fausto> con il sx rotondo che ruota
<krabador> fausto, l'hd fa attività?
<fausto> pare di no
<fausto> il dvd fermo
<fausto> :-(
<krabador> fausto, incontra qualche problema.... l'età della macchina non è incoraggiante
<krabador> fausto, 256mb ram sono pochini
<fausto> sicuramente
<krabador> fausto, allora, prova a lasciarla cosi' per un po'
<fausto> allora lo proverò su questo
<krabador> se entro una mezz'ora non ha finito
<fausto> si lo lascio acceso domani vedremo,
<cri> mmm io direi che l'hardware e un po datato
<krabador> riavvia, e fai partire dal disco dove hai installato lubuntu
<cri> forse troppo
<fausto> credo che fosse quasi al termine, o no=?
<krabador> cri, troppo mai, se gira xp
<krabador> fausto, beh, la schermata che mi hai detto, era l'installazione
<krabador> fausto,  potrebbe aver incontrato qualche problema agli sgoccioli
<krabador> fausto, se all'avvio non parte, prova di nuovo a reinstallare
<fausto> in un primo momento si era fermato alla richiesta della password , non la volevo, poi l'ho messa ed è ripartito
<krabador> beh, li aspetta la scelta dell'utente
<cri> krabador: ho provato a istalare kubuntu su macchina con athlon 3gb ram e nvidia 9400 gt
<fausto> poi arrivato alla schermata vediamo da vicino si è ribloccato
<cri> la macchina non e che si comporti egregiamente
<krabador> cri, quell'hardware con il kernel adatto, e l'ambiente grafico adatto va alla grande
<cri> krabador: almeno con istallazione a default no
<krabador> fausto, non sai quanto tempo dopo
<fausto> cosa?
<krabador> fausto, quanto tempo dopo la schermata della password s'è bloccato?
<fausto> subito sembrava andare poi si è bloccato, ho dato la password ed è ripartito, il tempo non ricordo, salto da un pc all' altro
<krabador> beh, allora come ti dicevo
<krabador> lascialo per un po'
<fausto> ora è sparito anche il puntatore
<krabador> fausto, se premi tasti?
<fausto> si è riacceso, passando il puntatore al centro diventa come il punt di selezione " barra verticale"
<krabador> fausto, che sta facendo?
<fausto> come sopra
<krabador> ma non è apparso niente?
<fausto> no
<krabador> per tasti intendevo di tastiera
<fausto> si
<fausto> è come se ci fosse del testo da selezionare della dimensione della schermata di installazione
<fausto> cmq sono stati fatti dei passi avanti da stamani azz
<fausto> anzi ierimani
<fausto> ;-)
<krabador> :D
<cri> io mica sto capendo come da stamattina
<cri> o.O
<krabador> cri, ma tu che c'entri?
<krabador> :D
<fausto> ierimattina
<fausto> ok ragazzi, vado, riproverò facendo una partizione grazie di tutto alla prossima
<cri> ma che versione di ubuntu sta mettendo
<krabador> cri, lubuntu
<cri> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AspireOne
<cri> avevate visto qui
<krabador> cri, non era il caso di questo tizion
<cri> lol
<krabador> quello del netbook ha risolto
<krabador> e o sta consultando l'oracolo, per sapere se è meglio partizionare prima o durante l'installazione
<cri> krabador: ritornado a quelllo che hai scritto prima
<cri> con quale criterio scegli il kernel e ambiente grafico
<krabador> l'ambiente grafico piu' leggero
<cri> kde non e leggero
<krabador> ed un kernel del branch inferiore al 3
<cri> krabador: inferiore al 3 ok ma quando istalli aggiorna tutto
<krabador> kde non è leggero
<cri> quindi dopo istallazione bisogna fare un downgrade
<krabador> cri, non sto parlando di ubuntu
<krabador> se vuoi usare una ubuntu based, devi prendere o lubuntu
<krabador> o xubuntu
<cri> dici che sono piu leggere
<krabador> se vuoi tirare al massimo con le prestazioni e tenere l'ultima versione
<krabador> si
<krabador> assolutamente
<krabador> lubuntu , ovvero ubuntu con lxde è veramente leggera
<cri> krabador: con questo pc non notavo la differenza
<cri> con quel cassettone si nota eppure tanto
<krabador> cri, ecco
<krabador> cri, "questo pc" che roba è?
<cri> athlon x2
<cri> 3gb ram 800 mhz
<krabador> e il cassettone?
<cri> nvidia gforce 9400 gt
<cri> questo è il cassettone
<cri> a hd da 60Gb sata
<krabador> cri,  è un miracolo che vada ancora
<cri> appunto
<cri> stranamente ci gira windows 7 64
<cri> +lol
<krabador> beh, dai, lubuntu, con kubuntu, e prevalentemente ubuntu con unity
<krabador> la differenza si percepisce un po' ovunque
<cri> krabador: comunque come dicevi tu disabilitando tutti gli effeti grafici
<cri> gira
<krabador> specie perchè ubuntu con unity ci mette 15 secondi ad aprire software proerties gtk anche con 8 core 16gb ram
<krabador> e disco sata3
<krabador> cri, si, putroppo gli effetti grafici
<krabador> sono da sacrificare, quando non si ha una configurazione recente
<cri> krabador: con la mia macchina non noto ste temnpistiche
<krabador> guestinoUBUNTU, tutto bene?
<krabador> cri, beh, io ti saluto
<krabador> buon proseguimento
<cri> krabador: A TE NOTTE
<cri> buongiorno
<chiarabl> si può installare ubuntu su un tablet che attualmente ha android ?
<ceon1> buond'
<CrIsTiAn|2> giorno
<akis24> buona domenica
<lore9810> come posso aggiornare la mia versione di ubuntu 12.10 a 13.04
<lore9810> ?
<lore9810> come posso aggiornare la mia versione di ubuntu 12.10 a 13.04 ??
<lore9810> come posso aggiornare la mia versione di ubuntu 12.10 a 13.04 ??
<CrIsTiAn|2> lore9810: io ti direi scaricati la 13.04
<CrIsTiAn|2> o vuoi fare upgrade
<massy> mmm secondo me conviene il cd da scaricare , fa prima
<CrIsTiAn|2> il cd lol
<CrIsTiAn|2> comunque se scarica la iso è meglio eviterebbe alcune problematiche derivate da un aggioirnamento
<bl4de> ragazzi, buongiorno! :)
<kagliostro> giorno a tutti
<kagliostro> volevo chiedervi aiuto per un problema al mouse che lo rende inutilizzabile, ad ogni click e' come se cliccassi 10 volte; una sorta di segnale multiclick parte ad ogni click per essere piu' preciso
<kagliostro> il mouse funziona benissimo in mac OS X e in Windows
<kagliostro> ho controllato xorg.conf e tutto e' nella norma
<kagliostro> potete aiutarmi a risolvere questo problema xke praticamente ho un sistema che non posso utilizzare e sarebbe davvero seccante dover toglier ubuntu per questa stupidaggine
<akis24> kagliostro: che distro usi ?
<kagliostro> ubuntu
<kagliostro> usavo la 12.10 ma per questo problema
<kagliostro> ho provato upgrade a 13.04
<kagliostro> ed e' rimasto uguale
<cristian_c> kagliostro, asp
<cristian_c> kagliostro, ce mouse è?
<cristian_c> *che
<kagliostro> un semplice mouse usb due bottoni piu rotella
<kagliostro> marca Labtec
<kagliostro> ma ho provato con un mouse hp e fa la stessa cosa
<kagliostro> assumo sia un problema di sistema e non del mouse di per se
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> kagliostro, sempreusb?
<kagliostro> si sempre usb
<kagliostro> ho una scheda madre ASUS e ha una sola porta PS2 per la tastiera
<cristian_c> kagliostro, non ho provato la 13.04
<cristian_c> kagliostro, ubuntu? non una derivata?
<cristian_c> tipo kubuntu, ecc...
<CrIsTiAn|2> kagliostro: che scheda asus?
<CrIsTiAn|2> kagliostro: e una unica porta ps2 dove puo collegare o il muouse o la tastiera
<kagliostro> sto utilizzando una ubuntu 13.04 ma il problema lo avevo gia' con la 12.10. Scheda ASUS P8Z77-V PRO
<CrIsTiAn|2> kagliostro: usi adattatori per questo mouse
<akis24> kagliostro: a me suona strano che lo faccia sia sulla 12.10 che 13.04  provato a cambiare porta usb ?
<cristian_c> uhm,  non ho un mouse usb a disposizione epr testare
<kagliostro> no, porta usb diretta
<cristian_c> akis24, tu che distro usi?
<akis24> 12.04
<CrIsTiAn|2> kagliostro: non e che lo hai collegato sulle usb3
<CrIsTiAn|2> so quelle di colore blu
<kagliostro> nel frattempo sto facendo un giro delle porte usb
<kagliostro> no le 3.0 per il momento non le ho testate
<CrIsTiAn|2> kagliostro: piu o meno abbiamo la stesa scheda
<kagliostro> GRANDE
<CrIsTiAn|2> ma non ho riscontrato problemi di mouse
<kagliostro> praticamente il mio mouse e' collegato nella porta usb che sta sotto la PS2
<kagliostro> c'e' scritto USB KB/MS
<CrIsTiAn|2> quwlla e una usb 3
<kagliostro> azz
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> kagliostro, guarda il colore
<kagliostro> sono nere
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> kagliostro, lspci
<kagliostro> incollo qui?
<akis24> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<kagliostro> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5611428/
<cristian_c> ci sno cose strane
<cristian_c> vedo una 3.0 e una 2.0
<cristian_c> però mi serve un comando più approdondito
<cristian_c> kagliostro, lspci -k
<CrIsTiAn|2> kagliostro: messo mano al bios
<CrIsTiAn|2> ^
<kagliostro> bios e' di base
<kagliostro> non ci sono modifiche
<kagliostro> lspci -k mi da
<kagliostro> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5611433/
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<CrIsTiAn|2> kagliostro: lsusb
<CrIsTiAn|2>  
<CrIsTiAn|2>  
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> kagliostro, conto tre porte 3.0 e due porte 2.0
<cristian_c> o sbaglio?
<kagliostro> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5611441/
<kagliostro> giusto
<cristian_c> ottimo
<cristian_c> eheh
<cristian_c> Bus 001 Device 006: ID 1241:1111 Belkin Mouse
<kagliostro> nel pastbin lsusb compare una sandisk, e' la chiavetta usb su cui sto lavorando
<kagliostro> Belkin....noooooo.....li odio...perche' compare ancora questo nome che mi perseguita
<kagliostro> ehehhe
<cristian_c> ho notato che  il mouse è collegato alla porta 2.0
<cristian_c> è il mouse
<cristian_c> belkin marchiato labtec
<kagliostro> si ASUS la spaccia per una 2.0, quindi siamo giusti come connessione
<cristian_c> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=9&p=4250035
<cristian_c> non è l'unico problema che aveva quel mouse
<cristian_c> :D
<CrIsTiAn|2> prenditi un mouse serio vai di razer
<kagliostro> ma ho provato con un mouse rimediato da un pc hp
<kagliostro> e il problema rimane
<CrIsTiAn|2> quindi so le usb
<kagliostro> si
<CrIsTiAn|2> io direi di riavviare il pc
<CrIsTiAn|2> e controlla nelle impostazioni del bios se e tutto ok
<CrIsTiAn|2> hai le impostazioni usb
<cristian_c> kagliostro, anche in live?
<kagliostro> avresti dei suggerimenti di come dovrebbe essere?
<kagliostro> con la live tutto andava benissimo
<kagliostro> live intendi da cd prima dell'installazione
<kagliostro> giusto?
<cristian_c> sì
<cristian_c> sì
<CrIsTiAn|2> nelle impostazioni usb tutto abilitato tranne il charge che non serve a na mazza
<cristian_c> lol
<kagliostro> charge cosa sarebbe?
<kagliostro> ok quindi riavvio e passo dalle funzioni auto ad abilitato?
<cristian_c> charge è la ricarica
<cristian_c> l'alimentazione
<CrIsTiAn|2> kagliostro: si
<cristian_c> kagliostro, mi interessa un altro comando
<CrIsTiAn|2> tranne per la ricarica
<cristian_c> uhm
<kagliostro> posso provare dai
<cristian_c> kagliostro, vorrei mi postassi un altro comando
<kagliostro> vai
<kagliostro> dimmi
<cristian_c> kagliostro, usb-devices
<kagliostro> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5611478/
<cristian_c> kagliostro,fai come ti hanno suggerito
<CrIsTiAn|2> kagliostro: al massimo fai cmos
<CrIsTiAn|2> cosi resetti la scheda
<kagliostro> quindi riavvio e faccio come dice il nostro amico
<kagliostro> si dai faccio cosi
<kagliostro> grazie dell'aiuto
<kagliostro> ti faccio solo un'altro domanda dato che hai una scheda simile alla mia e quindi lo stesso bios
<kagliostro> quando faccio shutdown rimane la spia del block num accesa
<CrIsTiAn|2> un problema alla volta XD
<kagliostro> sui vari forum dicono che sia dovuta al fatto che rimane abilitata l'accensione da tastiera
<kagliostro> sai come si toglie sta porcata?
<CrIsTiAn|2> a me non e mai capitato
<cristian_c> kagliostro, comunque, secondo me, basta regolare le impostazioni del mouse nel sistema
<kagliostro> ho praticamente tirato la barra della doppio click tutta su slow
<kagliostro> ma niente
<cristian_c> kagliostro, per il num lock, devi guardare nel bios
<cristian_c> kagliostro, sono varie regolazioni
<CrIsTiAn|2> kagliostro: ma hai aggiornato
<CrIsTiAn|2> rispondi di si
<kagliostro> il bios ? no
<CrIsTiAn|2> no il sistema
<cristian_c> kagliostro, accelerazione/sensibilità
<kagliostro> no
<CrIsTiAn|2> lol
<CrIsTiAn|2> da terminale dai
<CrIsTiAn|2> sudo apt-get update
<CrIsTiAn|2> sudo apt-get upgrade
<kagliostro> ah si si fatto
<CrIsTiAn|2> sudo reboot
<kagliostro> pensavo aggiornare il sistema di puntamento
<kagliostro> ok riavvio e guardo il bios
<kagliostro> arrivo
<CrIsTiAn|2> ok
<kagliostro> cristian_c: ho abilitato tutto ma sembra ci sia ancora il problema. In particolare ho trovato impostazioni tipo inizializzazione parziale delle usb e ora le ho messe tutte su full
<kagliostro> ma il problema rimane
<cristian_c> kagliostro, vorrei vedere una schermata delle impostazioni del mouse
<cristian_c> o più di una, se disponibile
<kagliostro> del bios?
<cristian_c> no
<cristian_c> del sistema
<kagliostro> ok
<kagliostro> cosa devo dare
<CrIsTiAn|2> kagliostro: risolto?
<kagliostro> no
<kagliostro> ho l'impressione che sia migliorata la situazione ma il problema sembra rimanere
<kagliostro> prima era proprio ingestibile
<CrIsTiAn|2> ora che problema ha il mouse
<kagliostro> aspetta sembra andar bene ora, praticamente ho fatto le modifiche che mi hai detto tu al bios (attivare tutto tranne il charge) ma ancora dava problemi. SOno tornato in Unity e sulla GUI del mouse ho provato a muovere la barra della sensibilita' del doppio click
<kagliostro> adesso sembra che vada
<kagliostro> sembra funzionare bene
<kagliostro> magari la barra ha fatto il refresh di qualche impostazione
<cri> kagliostro: ma hai istallato i drive della scheda video
<kagliostro> sembra funzionare bene ora
<kagliostro> cri: scheda video.....e' quella integrata della asus per il momento, sono in attesa dello stipendio per prendermi una nvidia
<kagliostro> a proposito se ne avete una decente da suggerire
<cristian_c> kagliostro, ottimo, sono contento
<cristian_c> kagliostro, quindi bios + impostazioni di sistema
<cristian_c> e la cosa va
<cri> kagliostro: io sono per ati
<cri> XD
<cristian_c> :D
<kagliostro> cristian_c: si sto facendo un po' di test qua e la e sembra perfetto ora
<cristian_c> ottimo
<kagliostro> siete stati gentilissimi
<kagliostro> grazie davvero
<cristian_c> ringrazia cri
<kagliostro> cristian_c: che scheda video usi su questa asus
<kagliostro> se non sono troppo indiscreto
<cristian_c> lol
<cri> io una 6970 2gb
<cri> ati ovviamente
<kagliostro> pensavo che le nvidia fossero meglio supportate in ubuntu
<kagliostro> sbaglio?
<cri> kagliostro: fai il join su ubuntu-it-chat
<kagliostro> si ok passo di la
<cri> non e di supporto questa tematica
<kagliostro> ok grazie
<kagliostro> ancora
<kagliostro> ciao
<kagliostro> e buon weekend
<Nik_> qualcuno ha riscontrato problemi con lo spegnimento della macchina nella versione 13.04?
<Nik_> sono già rilasciati aggiornamenti e come si fanno?
<cristian_c> Nik_, gli aggiornamenti si fanno dall'apposito gestore
<jester-> Nik_: la mia si spegne normale, aggiornamenti li dovrebbe segnalare in autimantico se ci sono
<Nik_> la mia non si spegne mi chiede di arrestare il sistema e poi si blocca
<Nik_> suggerimenti?
<cristian_c> Nik_, hai device collegati?
<Nik_> cioè?
<jester-> Nik_: prova da terminale col comando: sudo halt
<cristian_c> Nik_, tipo adattatori wireless, ecc...
<Davvy80> salve a tutti?
<NiKo|Resist> ciao ragazzi... ho installato ubuntu 13.04 e lasciata intatta la mia vecchia home: risultato che skype non si apre manco a bazookate
<cristian_c> NiKo|Resist, spiega meglio cos'hai fatto
<NiKo|Resist> ho scaricatoubuntu, ho preparato la chiavetta; installando ho formattato la "/" mentre la partizione che uso per "/home" l'ho lasciata integra...
<cristian_c> NiKo|Resist, ok
<NiKo|Resist> ed anche una cosa stranissima... il completamente del nome file tabbandolo non va o.O
<cristian_c> NiKo|Resist, ok, c'è una cartella nascosta nella home di skype
<NiKo|Resist> ok
<NiKo|Resist> la distruggo... :P
<cristian_c> magari backuppala e cancella
<NiKo|Resist> ok
<cristian_c> poi riavvi o fai il logout
<cristian_c> *riavvii
<cristian_c> del sistema
<NiKo|Resist> il comando per copiare una cartella? o rinominarla magari?
<CaprettaD> aiutino: come esportare la lista server da un client XChat per portarla altrove?
<NiKo|Resist> "cp ~/.xchat2/servlist_conf destinazione"
<cristian_c> CaprettaD, domanda interessante
<cristian_c> NiKo|Resist, beh
<cristian_c> !comandi | NiKo|Resist
<ubot-it> NiKo|Resist: trovi i comandi base su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase - Gestione di File e Directory: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase#gestionefiledirectory - Terminale e File Manager: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RigaDiComando
<NiKo|Resist> mv
<NiKo|Resist> trovato! :P
<cristian_c> NiKo|Resist, comunque, si può fare anche da file manager
<cristian_c> :D
<NiKo|Resist> brrrr... :D
<NiKo|Resist> via le GUI brutte, monelle e pesantissime! :P
<NiKo|Resist> mi sloggo e mi riloggo... :D
<Chiara_> salve ho un problema col mio compaq presario, ho il sistema operativo windows xp professional  491MHz e 368 Mb di Ram ,15 MB di HARD DISK io ho provato ad istallare ubuntu xubuntu e lubuntu ma mi danno errore quando provo ad istallarle volevo sapere c'è un altro sistema operativo linux piu leggero da poter istallare sul mio portatile essendo che windows mi da molti problemi si blokka in continuazione  vorrei cambiare ! Grazie
<Chiara_> 15 di GB
<Chiara_> hard disk
<NiKo|Resist> uhm...
<NiKo|Resist> come prima, più di prima mi amerà  skype! :D
<Chiara_> salve ho un problema col mio compaq presario, ho il sistema operativo windows xp professional  491MHz e 368 Mb di Ram ,15 GB di HARD DISK io ho provato ad istallare ubuntu xubuntu e lubuntu ma mi danno errore quando provo ad istallarle volevo sapere c'è un altro sistema operativo linux piu leggero da poter istallare sul mio portatile essendo che windows mi da molti problemi si blokka in continuazione  vorrei cambiare ! Grazie
<cristian_c> Chiara_, prova bodhi linux, ma è dura
<cristian_c> processore troppo scarso
<cristian_c> ram pochissima
<cristian_c> Chiara_, ce ne sono varie
<Chiara_> oltre bodhi c'è ne un altro
<cristian_c> ce ne son otanti
<cristian_c> Chiara_, ti link un topic
<Chiara_> ok
<Chiara_> aspetto il link
<cristian_c> Chiara_, http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=479008
<cristian_c> Chiara_, ma anche se leggere ci potrai fare molto poc
<cristian_c> Chiara_, che attività fai con quel pc?
<Chiara_> io word e internet piu internet
<Chiara_> pero
<Chiara_> e fb
<Chiara_> nn di che
<Chiara_> !
<cristian_c> Chiara_, beh, allora dovrei comunque installare un browser leggero e mettere un adblock
<cristian_c> perché il web è pesante
<cristian_c> Chiara_, non so se il pc regge abiword, ma vale provare
<CaprettaD> grazie niko
<Chiara_> si ma io lo scarico da un altro pc
<Chiara_> e poi lo masterizzo e lo metto nel pc
<Chiara_> ma bodhu
<Chiara_> lo posso provare
<cristian_c> Chiara_, beh, certo, una volta installato, intendo
<Chiara_> cioè per esmpio ubuntu prima di istallarlo
<Chiara_> mi dice vuoi provarlo prima di istallare
<Chiara_> hai capito lo potrei provare prima di istallare
<Chiara_> c'è la voce che dice prova ho mi dirrà  solo istalla
<cristian_c> Chiara_, sì, ma lascia perdere ubuntu su quel vecchio pc
<alessio> salve
<alessio> come faccio ad istallare libreoffice ,una volta scaricato il pacchetto?
<cristian_c> alessio, basta il software center
<cristian_c> alessio, non devi googlare
<cristian_c> alessio, o scaricare pacchi dalla rete
<alessio> dunque vado su ubuntu center?
<cristian_c> alessio, sì lascia perdere ciò che hai scaricato
<cristian_c> alessio, su ubuntu i programmi si installano in modo diverso
<cristian_c> non è come windows
<alessio> ooki ora provo, grazie
<alessio> grazie , funziona , lo sto installando direttamente dal center grazie mille
<guestinoUBUNTU> come si crea una partizione?
<cristian_c> alessio, anche epr gli altri programmi è così, non devi scaricare nulla dalla rete
<alessio> oki grazie
<cristian_c> !partizioni | guestinoUBUNTU
<ubot-it> guestinoUBUNTU: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni - Vedi anche !gparted
<selargius> giorno
<selargius> mi servirebbe una mano ad aggiungere delle ppa dato che il software center non trova nessun pacchetto ( ho lubuntu 10.10)
<cristian_c> selargius, sicuro non sarebbe meglo aggiornare la distro?
<cristian_c> selargius, la 10.10 è scaduta da un pezzo
<cristian_c> selargius, con i ppa rischi casini
<selargius> eh lo so ma è l'unica distro che riesco a far girare
<cristian_c> selargius, scusa, ma lubuntu 11.10 o 12.04 non va bene
<cristian_c> o 12.10 o 13.04
<cristian_c> ?
<enzotib> selargius, old-releases.ubuntu.com
<selargius> non mi basta la ram si piantano
<selargius> si le ho già messe
<cristian_c> uhm
<selargius> ma non trova cmq i pacchetti
<cristian_c> selargius, e non funge il repo?
<selargius> non li trova
<cristian_c> selargius, comunque, è poco sicuro
<selargius> però se aggiungo un pacchetto da terminale li trova...
<cristian_c> selargius, che errori ottieni?
<cristian_c> selargius, scusa, a questo punto installa da minimale
<cristian_c> selargius, così aggiungi solo quello che ti serve
<cristian_c> e alleggerisci
<selargius> mi ha dato un errore prima non riesco a ritrovarlo cmq diceva che c'erano problemi con i ppa, credo che usi ancora quelli vecchi e non gli old-releases.... sai in che cartella devo andare per vedere il file dei ppa?
<cristian_c> selargius, sì, /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<selargius> umh ci sono solo i ppa di chromium
<selargius> può essere quello il problema?
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> non servono ppa per chromium, per chrome sì
<selargius> .paste
<selargius> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5611917/ guarda
<cristian_c> cavolo, è un daily
<cristian_c> secondo me neanche sviluppato
<cristian_c> abbastanza inutile
<selargius> bhe è ancora alla versione 18
<selargius> però se non lo aggiornavo rimaneva ancora più vecchio
<selargius> cmq posso aggiungere a mano i repo in quella cartella e mi dovrebbe trovare i pacchetti?
<nino> salve, ho installato ubuntu su una installazione windows ma ora non vedo piu windows
<nino> il grub non vede la partizone wndows
<cristian_c> selargius, secondo me, stai avendo l'approccio sbagliato
<cristian_c> nino, sei su ubuntu?
<nino> si
<cristian_c> nino, sudo fdisk -l
<cristian_c> !paste | nino
<ubot-it> nino: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<selargius> cristian_c, mi cerco una guida e provo a installare la 12.10 in minimale?
<cristian_c> !minimale
<ubot-it> Installazione minimale di Ubuntu : http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/CdMinimale
<selargius> ho solo 486 di ram...
<cristian_c> selargius, ecco il link
<nino> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5611935/
<selargius> riesce ad essere scattante?
<cristian_c> selargius, avrai una lubuntu più legera senza servizi e roba inutile che occupa ram
<cristian_c> selargius, dioende da cosa installi, ovviamente
<cristian_c> selargius, ma il software è sempre lo steso
<cristian_c> lo stesso della 12.10
<cristian_c> :D
<cristian_c> più aggiornato, magari
<cristian_c> ma il consumo di risorse è lo stesso per il software
<selargius> e ma non so cosa installarci...
<cristian_c> selargius, nella guida mi pare sia scritto
<selargius> molto generico... ma parte lo stesso anche se ci installo solo il DE?
<nino> cristian_c, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5611935/
<cristian_c> nino, io le vedo ancora le partizioni di windowws
<cristian_c> *windows
<cristian_c> nino, credo tu non abbia cancellato nulla
<nino> si ma non mi propone di usare il windows l grub
<cristian_c> c'è anche la partizione EFI
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> !efi
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'efi'
<cristian_c> uhm
<selargius> dice partizione nfts nascosta
<selargius> fat32*
<cristian_c>  /dev/sda2       209717248   241174527    15728640   1b  W95 FAT32 nascosto
<nino> c'e' il disco di rispristino windows
<cristian_c> no
<cristian_c> non hai perso il sistema
<cristian_c> nino, windows 7?
<nino> e quello parte ma poi non riesce a trovare la partizione su cui nstallarlo e comunque al restart parte ubuntu e non windows
<nino> si windows 7
<nino> e' un eeepc
<cristian_c> nino, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<cristian_c> leggi bene
<Crili> salve gente..problema, appena installato ubuntu 13.04, non mi va l'audio in HDMI.. proprio come non ci fosse la scheda guardando in impostazioni audio..c'è l'S/P-DIF, ma l'hdmi non c'è.. ho un amd A8 con ati HD7560..
<selargius> apri alsamixer dal terminale
<Crili> su alsamixer il nome scheda è "HDA ATI HDMI ", ed è abilitata..ma sotto elemento c'è scritto "S/PDIF".. mentre in impostazioni audio c'è scritto solo "output digitale" ed è S/PDIF.. perchè la scheda ha anche l's/pdif, ma io l'audio digitale lo voglio sull'hdmi perchè ho il sintoamplificatore collegato..di fatto non esce alcun suono.. probabilmente mettendo l'analogico funziona..
<Crili> scusa selargius stavo scrivendo :p
<Crili> comunque si alsamixer dice così..ora ti linko uno screen..
<Crili> http://img20.imageshack.us/img20/9268/schermatadel20130428135.png
<selargius> prova a schiacciare m e vedi se senti qualcosa
<Crili> se schiaccio m va in off.. no comunque no
<selargius> ma l'hdmi lo vedi dalle impostazioni audio?
<Crili> http://img801.imageshack.us/img801/4290/schermatadel20130428140.png
<Crili> no, nelle impostazioni audio non c'è.. c'è solo s/pdif
<amore> raga, è piu facile imparare il c++ o il c? ho le basi del vb
<Crili> e credo che anche alsamixer mi metta il 01-01 mentre io voglio il 00-03
<Crili> amore, il c di fatto è un sottoinsieme del c++
<Crili> i comandi sono quelli, il c++ ha dei comandi aggiuntivi per funzioni aggiuntive, il più facile dipende da cosa devi fare, ma in ogni caso usare il c non ha senso..
<selargius> e non puoi cambiarlo?
<Crili> selargius, sono qui apposta per chiedere come si fa a cambiarlo XD
<amore> il più potente tra c++ e c# che permetta di fare di più?
<selargius> fai f6 epoi ti muovi con le freccette...
<Davvy80> bella ragà , ho un prb quando installo ubuntu 13.04 non avvia si blocca e và a tratti dopo l'avvio il desktop appare cme se ci fossere dei prb con la scheda video, ho 2 schede nvidia 8800 gtx in sli, avete qualche dritta per me?
<selargius> amore, cosa devi farci programmi di contabilità o giochi in 3d?
<Crili> amore, c# è una terza cosa ancora..
<amore> programmi di calcolo,  programmi che utilizzano vari algoritmi per trovare una serie di combinazioni di codici..
<selargius> Crili, sei fai aplay -l te lo trova l'hdmi?
<Crili> selargius, si, sul 0-3.. ora provo con f6 :)
<Crili> selargius, ah ok, quello intendi.. si l'avevo fatto, mi vede hdmi e analogica, ma il problema è che nella scheda "hdmi" mi da come output l'S/PDIF e non l'output hdmi..
<Davvy80> qualcuno può aiutarmi ?
<selargius> Davvy80, dovresti configurare x.org da quello che ho capito ma non lo so fare prova a googlare un po' altrimenti aspetta che arrivi qualcuno più competente
<Crili> selargius, ho capito qualcosa: nelle impostazioni audio, quelle della gui normale, l'hdmi non lo vede proprio..
<Davvy80> ok ho già cercato su google, ho trovato solo un tizio in un forum americano con il mio stesso prb, ma io nn ci capisco molto, cmq grazie lo stesso magari passo dopo e se qualcuno mi da una guida ne sarei contento
<Crili> perchè su alsamixer ho visto che selezionando l'altra scheda c'è l'S/PDIF
<selargius> Crili, prova a vedere qua http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?p=3626702#p3626702
<selargius> Davvy80, invece di cercare la versione di ubuntu cerca la tua scheda video troverai più cose magari anche in ita
<selargius> se hai un nvidia saranno problemi di driver da configurare
<Davvy80> io metto nvidia 8800 gtx ubuntu 13.04, dici che nn va benen?
<Crili> E se lo spengo me lo spegne sulla gui, quindi vuol dire che alsamixer è giusto e che l'hdmi è effetivamente come un s/pdif per lui, il problema è come far vedere a ubuntu l'altra scheda..
<Crili> ora guardo quel link, grazie :)
<selargius> Crili, anche questo http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Audio/Alsamixer#Schede_audio_multiple
<selargius> Davvy80, leva 13.04
<Davvy80> ok provo
<guestino> ciao a tutti
<selargius> Davvy80, una cosa del genere http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=78486 magari se la trovi più aggiornata è meglio dato che è del 2007
<guestino> qualcuno mi da una mano a partizionare ?
<Davvy80> ora guardo
<Crili> selargius, il primo ho visto ma a quell'utente già la vede l'hdmi, io non ho neanche la cartellina "hardware" nelle impostazioni audio, non capisco perchè..ora guardo il secondo link
<Davvy80> ok grazie selargius la guida si riferisce ad un'installazione dei driver con l'avvio di ubuntu funzionante mentre il mio nn avvia dopo l'installazione
<Davvy80> dai passo dopo magari qualcuno mi aiuta
<Davvy80> ci sentiamo
<Davvy80> ciao belli
<selargius> allora credo debba installarlo da terminale durante l'installazione
<Crili> selargius, visto anche quello, ma quando faccio alsamixer -c 0 mi apre alsamixer sulla scheda hdmi e mi da che è abilitata, il problema è che nelle impostazioni audio non posso selezionarla
<selargius> prima avevi un altra versione e ti funzionava?
<selargius> di ubuntu
<Crili> http://img341.imageshack.us/img341/2231/schermatadel20130428142.png come vedi manca la cartellina "hardware" che permette di selezionare la scheda
<Crili> selargius, prima avevo arch
<Crili> funzionava
<Crili> c'avevo messo un pò per configurare il 5.1, però andava :)
<selargius> ti sei accorto che hai il volume al minimo si ? :D
<Crili> perchè quello è l'SPDIF della scheda 1
<Crili> come ti dicevo, disabilitandolo da alsamixer lo disabilita anche nelle gui
<Crili> il problema è che non capisco come dirgli di usare la scheda 0, che ha l'spfid abilitato e che è la scheda hdmi
<Lore_> Salve
<Lore_> Salve
<Crili> ciao Lore_
<Crili> se vala..
<selargius> Crili, http://www.lffl.org/2013/04/ubuntu-1304-e-laudio-hdmi-che-non.html
<Crili> selargius, provo con l'aggiornamento alsa da ppa, thanks
<Crili> riavvio tra 8 min che sto finendo un download e poi ti aggiorno
<selargius> Crili, devo andare se non va nemmeno quello prova a scaricare questo pacchetto http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2139459&page=3&p=12621337#post12621337
<selargius> ciao :)
<Crili> oki :) grazie comunque intanto :p
<Crili> buona domenica
<selargius> altrettanto
<mistya> Signori, da quando aggiorno ubuntu 13.04 non mi va più l'audio :\
<mistya> dal pannello di controllo dell'audio mi da "output dummy"
<Crili> Ha :) pur'io problemi con l'audio, hdmi.. riesci a postare uno screen della schermata impostazioni audio?
<mistya> Si, ma io non ho hdmi
<mistya> http://screencloud.net/v/qyEs
<Crili> prova, io non sono espertissimo, ma comunque aiuta..
<Crili> eccolo..
<Crili> prova a postare anche "aplay -l"
<mistya> lista vuota
<Crili> acc..
<mistya> aggiungo che alsamixer non mi parte
<Crili> allora non ha proprio installato la scheda audio.. è un'installazione recente?
<Crili> alsamixer credo non parta perchè secondo lui non esiste alcuna scheda audio..
<mistya> Crili, è un aggiornamento da 12.10 a 13.04
<mistya> l'audio ad alcuni avvi va ad altri avvii non va
<mistya> avvii*
<niko__> ragazzuoli... qui skype non ca!
<niko__> *va
<Crili> ah, quindi a volte funziona anche.. strana sta cosa..
<Crili> mistya, cat /proc/asound/cards ti da qualche risultato?
<mistya> Crili, http://pastebin.com/rip2ZH5G
<mistya> Crili, sembrerebbe lui https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1169984
<NiKo|Resist> skype si incartapecorisce con i driver nvidia?! o.O
<Crili> ma dicevi che non è hdmi
<Crili> comunque te la vede, se quella è la scheda giusta, quindi dovrebbe partire alsamixer..
<YAYA> salve, perchè su ubuntu 13 quando lancio un programma da terminale, il sistema mi crasha ???
<mistya> no, il mio pc non ha hdmi però dice che "In some cases analog built-in audio is affected too. "
<Crili> mistya, ah non avevo letto..sicuro che ce l'hai installato alsamixer?
<NiKo|Resist> [solved]
<mistya> Crili, per sicurezza l'ho pure disinstallato e reinstallato ma http://pastebin.com/CwtNHkCS
<NiKo|Resist> che barba però!
<mistya> YAYA, che vuol dire che il sistema crasha?
<YAYA> schermata nera con scritte bianche
<YAYA> non posso digitare niente e sono costretto a spegnere
<mistya> YAYA, che dicono le scritte?
<Crili> mistya, file o directory non esistente sembrerebbe un problema di installazione di alsamixer e non di audio di per se
<YAYA> eh non posso nemmeno fare copia  e incolla perchè il mouse è disabilitato e pure la tastiera
<YAYA> quindi non te lo so dire
<YAYA> perchè è linguaggio incomprensibile quello che appare
<mistya> Crili, ho dato un remove e un install ma non rilevo errori durante l'installazione.. provo a riavviare con un altro kernel..
<Crili> mistya, hai provato ad avviare la live di 13.04? funziona l'audio?
<mistya> Crili, no e non ho penne usb con cui fare la live al momento.. provo a vedere se è il kernel
<Crili> tenta.. ora riavvio anch'io per il mio hdmi..
<Crili> a tra poco
<YAYA> any solutions ??
<davide_> condividere stampante usb collegate a un pc windows e un altro pc che a ubuntu
<mistya> davide_, googlati google cloud print
<mistya> :)
<Crili> eccomi
<Crili> non risolto :(
<davide_>  scusa non capisco
<YAYA> sto supporto è pressoche inutile!
<Crili> provo un nuovo pacchetto, magari il ppa non funge.. riavvio di nuovo..
<Crili> YAYA, se vuoi il supporto di canonical lo paghi, qui siamo tutti utenti..
<YAYA> crili avrò avuto mille problemi con ubuntu
<YAYA> e qui MAI una persona competente
<YAYA> non chiamatelo supporto allora!
<YAYA> chiamatela chat degli utenti di ubuntu
<Crili> è un supporto ma devi capire che è fornito da altri utenti, che magari la domenica pomeriggio hanno altro da fare..
<Crili> hai provato a scrivere anche nel forum?
<Crili> il supporto normale arriva, ma i tempi non sono immediati.. se vuoi tempi brevi e certi e gente esperta sempre a disposizione solitamente paghi..
<Crili> comunque, te lo fa per qualsiasi programma?
<davide_> mi poete aiutare per condividere stampante usb  al mio pc windows con un pc ubuntu
<YAYA> si crili !
<YAYA> con tutti
<Crili> e avviandoli normalmente da gui funzionano?
<Crili> immagino di si..
<Crili> però per sicurezza..
<YAYA> non hanno gui crili
<Crili> YAYA, io ora vado.. non son granchè esperto, però puoi provare: a)ad installare pastebinit e a scrivere "programma | pastebinit" per vedere se ti da un output b) ad eseguire non da terminale da gui, ma da "alt+canc+f1" e vedere se cambia il risultato
<Crili> se la b) ti cambia il risultato forse c'è un problema di x, gnome, o quel che usi..
<Crili> però in ogni caso dovresti attendere qualcuno di più esperto..
<Crili> mistya, risolto qualcosa?
<mistya> Crili, ho riavviato con un 3.5 e funziona
<Crili> io ora vado.. il mio hdmi ancora non va, penso che aspetterò aggiornamenti di alsa..
<Crili> ah, quindi 13.04 però con kernel 3.5?
<mistya> si
<mistya> dici che questo mi darà problemi? la 13.04 è stata scritta per il 3.8
<Crili> eh..se ti da problemi li darà comunque nei driver credo.. ma se ti funziona anche tutto il resto..
<Crili> certo che non dovrebbe fare così..
<Crili> secondo me quando hai possibilità ti conviene provare una live del 13.04, ed eventualmente se va un'installazione da zero, non da aggiornamento..
<mistya> Crili, thx
<Crili> scappo via :) buona domenica a tutti :p
<mistya> Crili, buona domenica
<Crili> byee
<jkb_> salve qualcuno sà come installare vmware player 5 per 64 bit
<jkb_> anche versioni precedenti 4 - 3 l'importante è che funzioni
<cristian_c> jkb_, dovresti scaricarlo dal sito, dato che non si trova nei repo ufficiali di ubuntu
<cristian_c> jkb_, prova a guardare nei repository partner
<enzotib> non c'è
<cristian_c> uhm
<jkb_> non è presente il 64 bit
<jkb_> esiste il 32 è non è compatibile
<jkb_> il problema è che non vedo un generic e le patch in giro "incasinano" il kernel
<cristian_c> jkb_, io però l'ho trovato
<jkb_> puoi darmi il link ?
<cristian_c> jkb_, sì, ma forse è meglio se ne parliamo in -chat
<cristian_c> !chat | jkb_
<ubot-it> jkb_: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<jkb_> si scusate
<jkb_> è che stò impazzendo da 2 giorni
<enzotib> jkb_, non puoi usare virtualbox?
<sole85> su tablet android si può mettere ubuntu?
<jkb_> ho installato vbox ma il problema è sulla  creazione della shared , usa la rete e credo anche per l'utilizzo, la distro girerà in un contesto senza rete
<cristian_c> sole85, prematuro
<cristian_c> sole85, aspetta un anno
<sole85> ok grazie
<cristian_c> prego
<jkb_> allora ho risolto
<jkb_> la soluzione è nei repository di fedora
<jkb_> ma in alternativa è presente un link dove scaricarli chiedo l'autorizzazione per inserire illink
<cristian_c> jkb_, guarda che si trova sul sito ufficiale
<enzotib> jkb_, a che serve il link? non credo che interessi a qualcuno, che non posso trovarselo da solo
<jkb_> ok come non detto
<stonygate> salve gente, ho un piccolo problemino con apache! dopo aver installato e rimosso owncloud apache apre le pagine solo con index.php, come faccio a ripristinare le fuzioni standard?
<stonygate>  index.html index.htm index.php index.cgi
<krabador> !chat | stonygate
<ubot-it> stonygate: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<stonygate> ok cambio!
<cristian_c> Holden, ciao
<cristian_c> Holden, ho la foto
<cristian_c> non è un granché :(
<dimitri_> cristian_c, scusa mi ridici come fare ad installare windows dalla partizione di recupero dopo aver installato ubuntu
<cristian_c> dimitri_, non ricordo
<cristian_c> quando me l'hai chiesto?
<dimitri_> mi hai dato un link poco fa.... ero come nino collegato (computer di mio figlio)
<dimitri_> ti ripeto il prob : PC windows ho installato ubuntu e va bene. Il prob è che se lancio la reinstallazione di windows non vede più il disco di windows. ho tolto tutto (facendolo parire da chiavetta) ma continua e partire grub
<lore_> Salve
<cristian_c> dimitri_, ah, oggi, sì , ricordo
<dimitri_> ora premo f9 allo start ma non legge il recovery disk e va su grub
<dimitri_> tra l'altro ora non c'e' niente
<dimitri_> ho cancellato tutto
<cristian_c> dimitri_, hai seguito la guida wiki?
<dimitri_> se metto la chia vetta ubuntu 64 parte a va bene
<dimitri_> volevo seguirla se me la ridai
<cristian_c> !uefi | dimitri_
<ubot-it> dimitri_: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<krabador> dimitri_, che versione di win?
<dimitri_> windows 7 starter
<dimitri_> è un eeepc
<dimitri_> ora sto reinstallando ubuntu 64
<condor_> ciao a tutti
<dimitri_> appena finisce (ci vorrà un pò) vediamo se riesco a vedere il resto
<condor_> ho un problema con internet su ubuntu 13.04
<krabador> dimitri_, in installazione sei stato attento a non cancellare la partizione di ripristino?
<condor_> qualcuno mi può aiutare?
<cristian_c> !qualcuno | condor_
<ubot-it> condor_: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<krabador> condor_, descrivi il problema
<cristian_c> krabador, ho visto l'fdisk
<cristian_c> krabador, ci sono tre partizioni più due
<cristian_c> krabador, le ue sono di ubuntu
<condor_> con il browser firefox non riesco a navigare
<krabador> cristian_c, ok
<enzotib> condor_, e con altri browsers?
<cristian_c> krabador, la prima è ua ntfs, la seconda pure, ma è nascosta, la terza è EFI
<cristian_c> *una
<condor_> ho solo firefox, ora stò usando win7
<cristian_c> condor_, come ti colleghi?
<krabador> condor_, la rete funziona?
<condor_> la rete infostrada funziona,altrimenti non sarei qui
<condor_> c'è qualche comando che posso lanciare da terminale?
<krabador> condor_, ma dentro ubuntu, sai se la rete funziona?
<cristian_c> condor_, intendo, via cavo o via wireless?
<condor_> l'icona mi indica connessione
<condor_> via cavo telefonico tra pc e modem c'è il cavo ethernet
<condor_> telefono fisso
<cristian_c> condor_, quindi ti colleghi via ethernet?
<cristian_c> e non funza?
<condor_> internet in questo momento con win7 funziona benissimo
<cristian_c> condor_, quindi via ethernet non funge?
<condor_> con ubuntu 13.04, la schermata di firefox mi segnala che non c'è collegamento internet
<cristian_c> condor_, quindi via ethernet non funge?
<krabador> condor_, Impostazioni di sistema → Internet e rete → Connessioni di rete, da ubuntu, selezioni la rete via cavo, fai modifica, e vedi se è selezionato il dhcp
<condor_> il pc è collegato con il modem tramite cavetto ethernet
<krabador> condor_, a meno che il router non è settato in rete statica
<condor_> prima con ubuntu12.10 funzionava bene
<cristian_c> condor_, e via woreless funge?
<cristian_c> *wireless
<condor_> che cosa è il " dhcp "?
<condor_> non ho il wireless
<krabador> condor_, un'impostazione per far si che il modem assegni l'indirizzo ip al pc
<cristian_c> condor_, ti viene assegnato l'indirizzo ip in modo dinamico
<cristian_c> condor_, che scheda hai?
<condor_> c'è qualche comando da poter lanciare da terminale?
<condor_> la scheda è quella del pc
<krabador> condor_, da terminale, con ifconfig vedi se la scheda di rete sta funzionando ed altre cose
<condor_> e dopo?
<cristian_c> !paste | condor_
<ubot-it> condor_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<condor_> ragazzi non sono molto pratico di pc
<amore> ragazzi, si può fare soldi se uno sa programmare in c++? nel senso come lavoro, non so, vendendo software o altro?
<condor_> da terminale non c'è un comando da lanciare e risolve il problema?
<cristian_c> condor_, prima di tutto entra in ubuntu e digita quel comando
<cristian_c> condor_, poi copi su file il risultato
<cristian_c> condor_, non sappiamo quale sia il problema senza info adeguate, per questo ci servono le info
<condor_> il comando è ifconfig?
<cristian_c> !chat | amore
<ubot-it> amore: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<amore> !chat
<cristian_c> condor_, sì, ifconfig -a
<amore> grazie raga :)
<condor_> devo dgt  " ifconfig -a " con la -a finale?
<cristian_c> sì
<condor_> provo, vi ringrazio in anticipo,ciao a tutti
<davvy80> bella ragà, ho un prb installo ubunte 13.04 e nn avvia secondo me pr di driver scheda video, si pianta su desktop. ho cercato su google ma ho trovato solo un utente in un forum americano, c'è qualche soluzione, uno mi ha detto di installare i driver mentre installo o.s. può essere vero, esiste una guida?
<cristian_c> davvy80, la live parte?
<davvy80> si
<davvy80> da cd parte da usb non parte
<krabador> davvy80, se quando installi ubuntu, selezioni "installa aggiornamenti" e "installa software di terze parti" ti si installano anche i driver proprietari per la scheda video
<krabador> davvy80, se la scheda ne ha uno supportato nei repository di ubuntu
<krabador> davvy80, che scheda video hai?
<davvy80> ho 2 schede nvidia 8800 gtx
<krabador> davvy80, e vuoi far funzionare lo sli?
<davvy80_> scusate sono caduto stavae dicendo
<davvy80_> krabador??
<krabador> davvy80_, allora, come sta messo il tuo sitema adesso?
<martinpescatore> salve
<davvy80_> schede video in sli, cpu intel 9560q mb asus striker 2 nse 4 gb di ram
<martinpescatore> volevo installare il player musicale Moc, ho dato sudo apt-get install moc come scritto in una guida, ma quando vado ad avviarlo non vedo nulla, uso ubuntu 13.04, sapete come posso risolvere?
<krabador> davvy80_, intendo ubuntu
<davvy80_> con la 13.04 montata ma nn avvia
<krabador> davvy80_, puoi usare questo computer mentre digiti qui ?
<davvy80_> assolutamente no
<davvy80_> posso usarlo perchè è quì affianco
<davvy80_> ma nn avvia ubuntu
<cristian_c> !info moc
<krabador> davvy80_, allora, fai ripartire ubuntu,
<cristian_c> uhm
<krabador> davvy80_, quando arriva al blocco
<cristian_c> enzotib, il bot non funge
<krabador> davvy80_, prova a premere ctrl + alt +f1
<enzotib> cristian_c, eh lo so, !info non va
<cristian_c> uhm
<krabador> davvy80_, se ti parte un terminale
<enzotib> stiamo aspettando remix_tj
<cristian_c> ok
<krabador> davvy80_, fai il login
<davvy80_> ok krabador
<krabador> davvy80_, dopo di chè sudo apt-get intsall nvidia-current-updates
<cristian_c> martinpescatore, l'hai avviato da terminale?
<davvy80_> krabador nn parte neanche il terminale
<martinpescatore> cristian_c,  si scrivo moc ma poi non vedo nulla,  se vado a chiudere il terminale mi chiede se voglio veramente chiudere, come fosse aperto qualcosa
<davvy80_> krabador reinstallo e scarico aggiornamenti e terze parti?
<cristian_c> martinpescatore, nel senso che lampeggia?
<davvy80_> questa prova ancora nn l'ho fatta
<martinpescatore> Un processo in questo terminale è ancora in esecuzione. Chiudendo il terminale verrà interrotto il proce
<cristian_c> che è in attesa?
<krabador> davvy80_, allora reinstalla, ricordandoti di selezionare le opzioni "installa aggiornamenti" " installa software di terze parti"
<davvy80_> ok :D
<krabador> !chat | cristian_c
<ubot-it> cristian_c: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<martinpescatore> cristian_c,  come fosse aperto moc, ma di fatto non lo vedo
<cristian_c> martinpescatore, è da terminale
<cristian_c> è a riga di comando
<martinpescatore> cristian_c,  si avevo letto nella guida, ma il terminale resta sempre vuoto, non lo vedo
<enzotib> !image | martinpescatore
<ubot-it> martinpescatore: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<cristian_c> già.
<krabador> martinpescatore, MOC is a console audio player with simple ncurses interface
<enzotib> abbiamo capito tutti, ma qualcosa di dovrebbe vedere...
<martinpescatore> cristian_c,   http://imagebin.org/255688
<krabador> martinpescatore, da terminale manda
<krabador> martinpescatore, mocp
<cristian_c> uhm, come immaginavo
<krabador> è li' che devi usarlo
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> ah mocp = moc paleyer?
<cristian_c> *player
<martinpescatore> mocp, ci voleva tanto  ;)
<martinpescatore> grazie e scusate il disturbo
<krabador> martinpescatore, https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Moc
<krabador> ecco
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> bastava consultare il man
<krabador> no, semplicemente sapere cosa si installa
<enzotib> e moc senza p che cazz'è?
<enzotib> qtchooser: /usr/bin/moc
<enzotib> mah!
<krabador> enzotib, ehh..sempre con /usr/bin di qua. /usr/bin di la
<lubuntunow> ciao a tutti
<massy> lubuntunow, ciao
<ubu> ciao a tutti! è qui che posso chiedere per problemi di installazione?
<massy> scrivi la tua domanda,
<massy> e noi rispondiamo,
<ubu> allora
<massy> resta nel canale per la risposta
<ubu> ho avvato il cd all avvio
<ubu> al momento dell'installazione
<ubu> non mi mostra le partizioni
<ubu> lo faceva con il 12 ora con il 13
<ubu> ubuntu lo ho sul portatile ma il fisso mi da sto problema
<massy> strano, ubuntu 13 nn dovrebbe aver problemi
<massy> ubu, | chiedi
<massy> chiedi |ubu
<massy> nn funzina
<massy> aspetta i guru, loro ti sapranno  rispndere
<ubu> chi sono i guru
<ubu> ?
<massy> scrivi la domanda ogni tanto, possibilmente su una riga solo,
<ubu> ok grazie..
<massy> magari stanno cenando
<ubu> ho capito.. magari dimmi i nomi che se non sono qui quando rientro guardo se ci sono
<massy> cristian_c, enzotib Holden  solo percitarne alcuni
<ubu> ok
<amore> se ho scaricato un pacchetto tar.gz come lo installo tramite terminale?
<massy> amore, guarda un pò qua: http://multiformeingegno.it/old/installare-i-pacchetti-deb-targz-tarbz2-sh-run-su-linux-ubuntu/
<amore> grassie ora guardo
<loo_> come faccio ad installare ubuntu studio 13 dalla verisione 12 senza dover masterizzare il cd ?
<loo_> posso aggiornare ubuntu studio dalla verisione 12 alla 13 direttamente dal sistema 12
<emanu_> loo_, quale 12.04 o 12.10?
<loo_> da dove lo vedo
<loo_> ho risolto grazie
<emanu_> prego
<Ciucca91> Ciao ragazzi...avrei una domanda... Ho Ubuntu da poco; quando il pc va' in sospensione, sia che lo chiuda io sia che ci vada da solo, quando lo riaccendo lo schermo viene a righe... Qualcuno di voi sa per caso da cosa può dipendere?
<YAYA> ho ubuntu 13.04, perchè quando lancio un programma da terminale mi esce fuori questa schermata ?? http://i.imgur.com/JwfZlXo.jpg
<cri> ciao
<YAYA> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Ciucca91> Oh, ok...devo andare su #ubuntu - it - chat? :D
<enzotib> YAYA, uhm, qualunque programma?
<gianluca_> cambiarsi l'indirizzo mac, usare virtualbox insieme a tails, basta per garantirsi l'anonimato totale?
<enzotib> !chat | gianluca_
<ubot-it> gianluca_: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<gianluca_> ok scusate
<ciucca91_> E' tornato in sospensione...
<cristian_c> lol
<ciucca91_> ??? >.<
<cristian_c> ciucca91_, beh, non saprei
<cristian_c> ciucca91_, magari disattivala per il momento
<ciucca91_> Cristian, ma hai letto il problema prima?
<ciucca91_> Non sei lo stesso dell'altra volta...
<ciucca91_> Cosa?
<cristian_c> ciucca91_, ho letto nell'altro chan
<ciucca91_> Ok, Cristian... :) io ero nell'altra chat, non la trovo! D:
<Rik_84> Ciao ragazzi, allora vi spiego il mio problema che mi sta facendo sclerare negli ultimi giorni. Ho un noptebook della DELL Intel i3, 4gb ram e scheda ati integrata con s.o. 12.04. Il problema e che se voglio estendere il secondo monitor in 1366x768 (in windows va) mi da 2 errori che riporto in seguito mentre se lo voglio duplicare funziona perfettamente in 1366x768. Vi posto 3 screenshot: http://imagebin.org/255704 ; http://imagebi
<Loxxx> salve
<Loxxx> c'è qualche admin disponibile per una richiesta?
<enzotib> !chiedi | Loxxx
<ubot-it> Loxxx: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Loxxx> è possibile modificare il mio nickname del forum ubuntu?
<enzotib> Loxxx, il forum non è la irc chat
<enzotib> Loxxx, devi chiedere sul forum
<enzotib> oppure #ubuntu-it-forum
<Loxxx> lo so, ma non riesco a trovare l'amministratore
<Loxxx> per potergli mandare un messaggio
<enzotib> Loxxx, qui se c'è qualcuno del forum, è a suo titolo personale
<yaya> ragazzi quando lancio un programma da terminale, mi esce fuori questa schermata
<yaya> http://i.imgur.com/JwfZlXo.jpg
<enzotib> yaya, con qualsiasi programma?
<yaya> si!
<yaya> quelli che ho scaricato dai reposity
<enzotib> yaya, e allora qualcosa è profondamente rotto, resintalla
<yaya> e lancio da terminale
<enzotib> yaya, perché hai qualche programma che non è preso dai repo?
<yaya> si
<enzotib> cioè quale? e funziona?
<yaya> ho provato a reinstallare
<yaya> ma l'istallazione avviene con successo
<yaya> neinte
<yaya> errori
<enzotib> yaya, per esempio, che programma provi a lanciare?
<yaya> non sono nei reposity enzo
<yaya> posso scriverlo cmq?
<enzotib> yaya, sì
<yaya> wifite
<enzotib> yaya, quindi questo funziona?
<yaya> no
<yaya> lancio il comando e bum! schermata!
<enzotib> invece quelli presi dai repo funzionano?
<yaya> aircrack preso dai repo funziona
<cristian_c> lol
<enzotib> yaya, all'inizio ti ho chiesto: "con qualsiasi programma?" e tu hai risposto "sì"
<yaya> si scusami
<enzotib> yaya, oltre wifite, cos'altro non funziona?
<yaya> enzo
<yaya> fern wifi
<yaya> urus
<yaya> mi servi
<URUS> yaya: ciao
<URUS> dimmi
<yaya> http://i.imgur.com/JwfZlXo.jpg
<it-39> sera
<enzotib> yaya, se sono solo questi programmi presi fuori dai repo a non funzionare, allora non è argomento di questa chat
<yaya> ma non può essere problema di UBUNTU invece
<enzotib> yaya, non credo proprio
<yaya> opkok
<enzotib> yaya, magari hai installato una versione 32 bit e stai provando a far girare un eseguibile a 64 bit
<yaya> mmm
<yaya> no è a 64
<enzotib> e l'eseguibile?
<yaya> boh
<yaya> tancto che differenza fa
<yaya> se a 64 lo legge
<yaya> se e a 32 pue
<yaya> pure
<shasha> ciao
<enzotib> yaya, non è così scontato
<enzotib> yaya, i programmi a 32 bit hanno bisogno delle librerie giuste per girare su un sistema a 64 bit
<shasha> qualcuno sa dirmi come fare una hardware-key su ubuntu?
<it-39> ho fatto un avanzamento di versione ma all'avvio per qualche motivo sconosciuto i monitor sono tutti a quadrettini fino al primo click del mouse! qualche idea? prima di aggiornare nessun problema!
<enzotib> yaya, file /usr/bin/nomefile dovrebbe dirti che tipo di exe è
<yaya> ok
<yaya> ma ora sono collegato con la partizione con windows
<yaya> provo a fare le stesse mosse però con il pc a 32 bit
<shasha> ragazzi, qualcuno sa dirmi come fare una hardware key?
<krabador> yaya, non si installano programmi per craccare reti private
<cristian_c> lol
<yaya> kabrador!
<cristian_c> shasha, ?
<yaya> serve per testare la sicurezza della MIA rete wifi
<shasha> una hardware key
<cristian_c> ?
<shasha> è una chiavetta normalissima che permette di effettuare il login
<cristian_c> shasha, ah
<cristian_c> shasha, il modulo pam
<cristian_c> pam-usb
<cristian_c> forse c'è una guida sul wiki
<cristian_c> ma devi controllare
<krabador> yaya, ce l'hai proprio con 'sto kabrador...
<cristian_c> altrimenti mi pare ne abbia parlato il muflone nel suo blog
<cristian_c> ma non possodarti link
<cristian_c> shasha, devi googlare
<yaya> kabador ma CHI SEI?
<shasha> il pam già lo conoscevo
<cristian_c> !tab | yaya
<ubot-it> yaya: Per autocompletare un nick scrivete le prime due o tre lettere e poi premete il tasto TAB | vedi anche !chi
<shasha> ma ogni volta che attacco un USB mi si slogga
<shasha> devo patchare il kernel con qualcosa per l'USB?
<cristian_c> Evey: Chi sei?        V: Chi?... "Chi" è soltanto la forma conseguente alla funzione, ma ciò che sono è un uomo in maschera.      Evey: Ah, questo lo vedo!  V: Certo. Non metto in dubbio le tue capacità di osservazione. Sto semplicemente sottolineando il paradosso costituito dal chiedere a un uomo mascherato chi egli sia.
<cristian_c> shasha, hai letto ciàò che scrissi alcune righe sopra?
<shasha> del nome del modulo?
<cristian_c> shasha, io ricordo che il modulo si chiamava pam-usb
<cristian_c> ma non ho approfondito tantissimo
<billy_> ciao ho installato lubuntu ma ho un problema con il wi fi ? come posso attivarlo ?
<cristian_c> billy_, che scheda wifi?
<billy_> bcm 4318
<cristian_c> !broadcom | billy_
<ubot-it> billy_: Dispositivo senza filo Broadcom http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Broadcom
<billy_> un driver  è abilitato ma non è cambiato niente ? come posso verificare ?
<cristian_c> billy_, ma hai letto la guida wiki?
<krabador> billy_, da terminale sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-installer b43-fwcutter , ed al riavvio , vai ad attivare l'STA da driver aggiuntivi
<cristian_c> krabador, sì, ma con la connessione via cavo
<billy_> si
<cristian_c> immagino
<billy_> si
<billy_> dammi il link del paste che ti posto il risultato
<billy_> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<billy_> krabador guarda http://paste.ubuntu.com/5613598/
<billy_> ragazzi a me mi dice che sto usando un driver alterativo
<billy_> ragazzi ho un problema con i wi-fi
<Rik_84_> Salve, c'è qualcuno che sa dirmi come si imposta manualmente da terminale come impostare la risoluzione preferitadell'estensione del secondo monitor? Ho i drve non proprietari
<mibofra> billy_, dovresti essere più chiaro
<mibofra> Rik_84_, perché non va il gestore del monitor da impostazioni di sistema?
<Rik_84_> non mi fa impostare oltre i 1024x768 però se duplico la risoluzione e giusta
<Rik_84_> mibofra, non mi fa impostare oltre i 1024x768 però se duplico la risoluzione e giusta
<mibofra> Rik_84_, non la dupòica
<mibofra> *duplicare
<mibofra> se la duplichi anche con terminale non puoi andare oltre
<Rik_84_> mibofra, per duplicare dublica bene e con la risoluzione giusta (1366x768) e quando estendo che il secondo monitor non mi va oltre i 1024x768 ed io vollei mettere1366x768 ma non va
<mibofra> Rik_84_, ma se non te lo fa fare non puoi insistere, neanche con il terminale
<mibofra> usi gli open?
<Rik_84_> mibofra, si
<mibofra> Rik_84_, vedi se i close ti supportano più risoluzioni
<Rik_84_> ma con windows va tranquillamente però, come vedo se i close mi supporta la risoluzione?
<cristian_c> !tab | Rik_84_
<ubot-it> Rik_84_: Per autocompletare un nick scrivete le prime due o tre lettere e poi premete il tasto TAB | vedi anche !chi
<cristian_c> !chi | Rik_84_
<ubot-it> Rik_84_: se stai parlando con qualcuno in particolare, per rendere più leggibile il canale ti consiglio di inserire il suo nickname in quello che dici (puoi usare il completamento premendo il tasto tab)
<Rik_84_> mibofra,  ma con windows va tranquillamente però, come vedo se i close mi supporta la risoluzione?
<mibofra> Rik_84_, installandoli? XD
<Rik_84_> mibofra, non sono cosìesperto anche perchè non so cosa sono questi close, sorry :(
<mibofra> Rik_84_, semplicemente
<mibofra> impostazioni di sistema → sorgenti software → (scheda) driver aggiuntivi :))
<Rik_84_> mibofra, ah quelli li ho provati tutti ma non cambia nulla
<mibofra> Rik_84_, allora i driver di win supportano anche quella risoluzione e linux no XD
<mibofra> ancora per i miracoli non siamo attrezzati , ci prepareremo XD
<mibofra> sorry
<Rik_84_> e così purtroppo
<Rik_84_> mibofra, su windows va e su ubuntuno :( che insolita questacosa
<mibofra> Rik_84_, sono i driver per win che questa volta l'hanno vinta XD
<Rik_84_> mibofra, perchè pur se duplico va e allora a rigor di logica dovrebbe andare anche durante l'estensione. Questo problema l'ho riscontrato su 4 pc (sia in dual boot che non) quindi e una mancanza di ubuntu. Peccato
<mibofra> Rik_84_, il meccanismo di gestione dei monitor in dual o extended mode è diverso
<mibofra> Rik_84_, non è mancanza di ubuntu ma dei driver nvidia rilasciati per ubuntu , ringrazia Nvidia :P
<mibofra> (o meglio sputaci in un occhio in questo caso XD)
<Rik_84_> mibofra, ubuntu usa nivida di default come drive non proprietari?
<mibofra> Rik_84_, come driver open sono quelli del team di nouveau, ma quei ragazzi già fanno un lavoro enorme, devi ringraziare che va XD
<mibofra> ma sono quelli closed che dovrebbero andare in tutto e per tutto
<shasha> srry
<shasha> come posso decidere che algoritmo usare per crittare la mia cartella personale?
<a7x> shasha, con una laurea in matematica di solito
<a7x> ed un PhD in crittografia
<shasha> spiritoso
<shasha> intendo come posso scegliere quale standard usare
<shasha> per intanto sto scaricando il kernel
<gigirock> raga ma f3 = doppio pannello nel nautilus dove e' finito ?
<esse> ciao a tutti
<esse> ho qualche problema con la scheda wifi di hp compaq nx610 da installare
<esse> avete qualche consiglio da darmi gentilmente?!
<a7x> !wifi
<ubot-it> wireless is Sezione dedicata ai disposivi senza fili: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili - Risoluzione problemi comuni legati al WiFi: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/GuidaWiFi
<Rik_84> Salve a tutti, vorrei un chiarimento riguardo la risoluzione del secondo monitor che non riesco ad impostarlo a 1366x768. Ho dato xrand da terminale e non capisco se quel 1366+0 vuol dire manca qualche impostazione. qui il risultato  http://paste.ubuntu.com/5614097/
<Rik_84> Ah dimenticavo in modalità estesa mi serve ( in windows va)
<Rik_84> Salve a tutti, vorrei un chiarimento riguardo la risoluzione del secondo monitor che non riesco ad impostarlo a 1366x768. Ho dato xrand da terminale e non capisco se quel 1366+0 vuol dire manca qualche impostazione. qui il risultato  http://paste.ubuntu.com/5614097/. Mi serve in modalità estesa  ( in windows va)
<Rik_84> Salve, c'è nessuno per un consulto riguardo il file xorg.conf? 12.04
<guestino> ciao a tutti
<guestino> mi aiutate a partizionare ?
<guestino> c'è nessuno?
#ubuntu-it 2014-04-21
<krabador> ditrik, se hai 2 dischi nel sistema, grub deve essere installato nel disco che parte per primo
<gabriel> krabador, sai mica aiutarmi ?
<krabador> ditrik, conviene che sia quello win
<ditrik> si ho 2 dischi e l'installazione è sul primo
<ditrik> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7295504/
<ditrik> a  questo punto monto su sdb1
<krabador> ditrik, hai 2 installazioni win ?
<ditrik> no 1 sola
<ditrik> solo 7 fatta per giunta 1 settimana fa
<krabador> ditrik, sdb1 è HPFS/NTFS/exFAT
<ditrik> si
<krabador> non è ubuntu
<krabador> è una partizione win, che roba è?
<ditrik> non saprei
<ditrik> non tenta nemmeno il boot di ubuntu
<krabador> ditrik, quando hai installato, hai installato con l'altro disco staccato?
<ditrik> no era collegato
<krabador> ditrik, allora, segui questa http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<krabador> ma devi montare, per il chroot, /dev/sdb5
<krabador> è li' che hai ubuntu
<ditrik> ok allora provo
<krabador> ditrik, installa grub in /dev/sda , il disco di win, che parte primo in avvio
<ditrik> in che modo?
<krabador> ditrik, come dice la guida
<krabador> segui perfettamente la guida di ripristino grub
<ditrik> grub-install /dev/sda update-grub2
<krabador> ditrik, si, dopo aver effettuato correttamente il chroot
<ditrik> ho montato sdb5 senza errori
<gabriel_1> va bene questo comando ?  sudo efibootmgr -c -g -d /dev/sdb -p 2 -w -L"Debian (GRUB)" -l \efi\grub\grubx64.efi
<gabriel_1> ho la partizione efi in /dev/sdb2
<ditrik> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7295551/
<krabador> ditrik, ma la leggi la guida?
<krabador> ditrik, ce ne sono altri di comandi da mandare, prima di effettuare il chroot
<ditrik> cosa ho sbagliato?
<jester-> !uefi | gabriel_ | segui RIPARAZIONE BOOTLOADER
<ubot-it> gabriel_ | segui RIPARAZIONE BOOTLOADER: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<krabador> ditrik, te lo dice la guida
<ditrik> riguardo
<joker__> ciao jester-
<jester-> ciso
<joker__> sono Weeee di oggi xD
<krabador> ditrik, adesso fai exit, nel terminale
<joker__> il rompscatole insomma... ^_^
<krabador> ditrik, guarda bene il punto 2 e il punto 3 della guida
<joker__> sono dal famoso pc con problemi
<joker__> sono connesso via ethernet
<jester-> joker__: va o no
<joker__> no cavolo...
<jester-> joker__: rfkill list che dice
<joker__> eppure se guardo nella documentazione dice che è supportato da quel primo comando
<joker__> brcml...
<jester-> quale
<jester-> joker__: secondo me hai un problema hw
<joker__> tutto no
<joker__> no no... prma andava
<jester-> prima quando e che pacchetto hai installato
<joker__> sempre su lubuntu ma non ricordo qual era il pacchetto da installare...
<gabriel_1> jester-, non spiega come ripararlo, dice solo di usare una live con un programmino automagico
<jester-> gabriel_1: come no, leggi bene, serve remix
<gabriel_1> appunto, io vorrei farlo dal pc dato che riesco a farlo bootare
<gabriel_1> il problema è che devo farlo sempre attraverso la shell efi del bios
<jester-> joker__: dpkg -l | grep b43
<joker__> NCOLLO QUA?
<jester-> gabriel_1: e come lo fai il boot
<joker__> scusa il maiuscolo mi è scappato
<jester-> !pastebin | joker__
<ubot-it> joker__: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<joker__> ricordavo bene
<gabriel_1> jester-, ho messo un file chiamato shellx64.efi nella root della partizione e il bios melo va a carica e fa partire correttamente grub
<joker__> !screenshot
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'screenshot'
<joker__> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<jester-> gabriel_1: segui la guida
<jester-> joker__: incolla la risposta nel paste non lo shot
<joker__> jester-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7295595/
<joker__> sì, volevo farti vedere anche che mi dice negli additional drivers
<joker__> solo che non ricordo come si fa screenshot xD
<jester-> joker__: sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-installer
<joker__> ok
<joker__> poi riavvio?
<jester-> si
<joker__> oppure non ce n'è bsogno?
<joker__> ok
<joker__> torno subito  ;)
<ditrik> allora ho fatto il chroot ora devo montare sdb5 di boot? giusto?
<krabador> ditrik, se non hai una boot separata
<krabador> puoi lasciar perdere
<krabador> ditrik, hai seguito per bene il punto 2 e 3 della guida?
<krabador> !pastebin | ditrik
<ubot-it> ditrik: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<ditrik> è su un unico disco
<krabador> ditrik, incolla tutti i comandi
<joker__> eccomi jester-
<ditrik> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7295614/
<jester-> joker__: va?
<joker__> ora si è illuminata la spia che segnala on off del wifi
<joker__> ma non credo vada
<joker__> come si fa screen shot su lubuntu?
<jester-> sudo rfkill list
<krabador> ditrik, ok
<joker__> tasto stamp?
<joker__> tutto no
<jester-> madu
<jester-> sudo rfkill list
<jester-> nel paste
<ditrik> quindi non devo fare altro?
<krabador> ditrik, grub-install /dev/sda
<ditrik> ok
<krabador> ditrik, update-grub2
<joker__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7295626/
<krabador> ditrik, come dicono in america, "are you high?"
<ditrik> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7295638/
<ditrik> ahahah
<krabador> ditrik, hai mandato o no update-grub2
<jester-> joker__: dpkg -l | grep bcmwl
<jester-> joker__: e anche dpkg -l | grep broadcom
<joker__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7295645/
<ditrik> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7295646/
<ditrik> si
<joker__> il secondo comando mi restituisce la riga
<krabador> ditrik, bene , allora adesso segui il punto 6, e il punto 7, e riavvia
<jester-> joker__: hai installato 2 driver
<jester-> fatto casino
<joker__> xD
<ditrik> ok
<joker__> jester-, http://imagebin.org/306681
<joker__> vedi in network non mi dà proprio il wireless...
<jester-> joker__: sudo dpkg --purge bcmwl-kernel-source
<joker__> ok
<joker__> poi riavvio oppure no?
<jester-> joker__: sudo rmmod wl
<jester-> joker__: sudo rmmod b43
<jester-> joker__: sudo modprobe b43
<joker__> jester-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7295710/
<jester-> joker__: sudo iwconfig
<joker__> jester-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7295719/
<jester-> joker__: sudo iwlist wlan0 scan
<joker__> jester-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7295739/
<jester-> joker__: la scheda funza
<jester-> è li da vedere
<joker__> come ha fatto a capirlo?
<joker__> da quale codice te ne sei accorto?
<jester-> è li da vedere che trova le wifi
<jester-> cell
<jester-> sono le wifi
<joker__> ahhhh grande...
<joker__> hai aperto l'immagine che ti ho mandato?
<jester-> 10 ne trova
<joker__> jester-, hai aperto l'immagine che ti ho mandato?
<jester-> da cell 01 a cell 10 sono le wifi che becchi
<jester-> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7295739/
<jester-> eccole li
<joker__> nono
<joker__> intendo proprio la foto
<jester-> come no
<joker__> questa --> http://imagebin.org/306681
<jester-> cst /etc/network/interfaces
<joker__> cat giusto?
<jester-> cat
<joker__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7295777/
<jester-> click su icona rete
<joker__> ok
<ditrik> continua a non vedere ubuntu, parte direttamente windows
<joker__> jester-, se faccio nuova connessione mi fa scegliere il wireless solo che non fa la scansione dei wifi
<joker__> lo dovre impostare manualmente...
<joker__> fin che sono a casa ok
<jester-> joker__: che scanzione deve fare, dovrebbe chiederti la pass
<krabador> ditrik, è il disco windows che parte per primo, no?
<joker__> ma se sono in giro o in biblioteca come faccio=!
<ditrik> si
<krabador> ditrik, sei in win, adesso?
<jester-> joker__: click su icona rete e colleghi
<ditrik> l'altro disco non è di boot solo archivio
<joker__> eh non ce l'ho...
<jester-> joker__: una volta che hai dato la pass poi faa da solo
<ditrik> no ubuntu
<jester-> joker__: cosa non hai
<joker__> jester-, se noti nell'immagine non ho l'iconda della rete
<krabador> ditrik, sei in live?
<ditrik> si
<ditrik> avvio dal cd
<joker__> e in network connections non ho il wfi tra le interfacce
<jester-> joker__: non conosco lubuntu ma dovrebbe esserci
<krabador> ditrik, allora apri il terminale
<ditrik> si
<jester-> se non c'è come cazzo colleghi
<joker__> eh in quello vecchio c'era xD
<joker__> esatto!!!
<joker__> per quello impazzivo
<jester-> joker__: avrai azzoppato qualcosa
<joker__> no no
<jester-> no so come si potrebbe riaggiungere
<krabador> ditrik, sudo mkdir /media/a && sudo umount /dev/sdb1 /media/a && ls -la
<krabador> !pastebin | ditrik
<ubot-it> ditrik: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<jester-> joker__: da sola non è sparita di sicuro
<jester-> !gnomereset | joker__
<ubot-it> joker__: Per resettare gnome alle sue impostazioni di default rinominare le cartelle nascoste nella propria home  .gnome2 .config .gconf .gconfd .gnome2_private  con un nome a piacere, ad esempio .gnome2.bk e riavviare la sessione
<joker__> ho provato a vedere nelle impostazioni del pannello ma non c'è niente...
<joker__> jester-, fidati... non ho toccato niente... se ci sono log te lo dimostro xD
<joker__> ora provo a resettare se pense che sia quello il problema
<jester-> joker__: mi fido ma se non c'è va un'osti*
<jester-> googla su come riaggiungerla la pannello
<joker__> xxD
<krabador> ditrik, scusa
<joker__> so già come si fa
<krabador> ditrik, cos'hai digitato?
<joker__> è un'applet chiamata
<joker__> indicators
<joker__> comprende batteria, notifiche, audio e tastiera (con la nuova release)
<joker__> in quello di prima la tastiera non c'era
<ditrik> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7295835/
<ditrik> la stringa che mi hai scritto
<jester-> joker__: comunque la wifi funza
<joker__> xD
<krabador> ditrik, sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /media/a && ls -la
<ditrik> ok
<joker__> solo che non la posso usare se non dal terminale :(
<joker__> posso provare a scaricare qualche programma per wifi ma io volevo quello base per non appesnantire il carico di app caricate all'accensone
<jester-> joker__: vedi te
<jester-> la wifi is working fine
<joker__> allora il problema si sposta sull'interfaccia grafica xD
<ditrik> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7295849/
<joker__> jester-, come faccio?! xD
<krabador> ditrik, cd /media/a && ls -la
<ditrik> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7295857/
<joker__> :(
<krabador> ditrik, sudo mkdir /media/b && sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/b && cd /media/b && ls -la
<krabador> ditrik, sudo mkdir /media/c && sudo mount /dev/sda2 /media/c && cd /media/c && ls -la
<krabador> pastebin di entrambi
<krabador> ditrik, ?
<ditrik> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7295877/
<krabador> ditrik, non hai incollato bene le linee
<ditrik> rifaccio
<krabador> no
<krabador> vanno cambiate adesso
<krabador> una è sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/b && cd /media/b && ls -la
<krabador> l'altro cd /media/c && ls -la
<ditrik> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7295890/
<krabador> ditrik, sei stanco, torna domani
<ditrik> :)
<ditrik> ok cmq grazie per la pazienza :)
<krabador> ditrik, hai un windows nella partizione ntfs del secondo disco
<joker__> jrab
<ditrik> conviene staccarlo?
<ditrik> e rifare l'installazione da capo?
<krabador> ditrik, mi devi dire quale disco parte per primo, se grub lo installi nel disco che parte per primo, funziona
<ditrik>  sono 2 dischi, quello che parte per primo è da 250 gb ed è li che ho installato ubuntu
<ditrik> posso staccare il secondo disco e rifare l'installazione
<krabador> ditrik, mi hai detto che windows è nel primo
<ditrik> si
<krabador> /dev/sdb1 ha un'installazione win, quindi stai prendendo in giro
<ditrik> sdb1, non è il primo disco?
<krabador> no
<krabador> è una partizione del secondo
<ditrik> E QUALE È IL PRIMO?
<krabador> ma , te l'ho detto, sei stanco, torna domani
<krabador> il primo è /dev/sda
<krabador> e calmati
<ditrik> ok dai a domani scusa il caps
<ditrik> buonanotte e grazie
<krabador> buonanotte
<ditrik> krabador, risolto.... il problema è come dicevi la sequenza dei dischi :)
<ditrik> grazie!
<krabador> mibofra
<giacofilippo> ciao!
<giacofilippo> c'è qualcuno che mi puo aiutare?
<Antosi> Buona giornata a voi tutti
<jk^^> ciao Antosi, b giornata a te
<Antosi> premesso che di Ubuntu ne capisco meno di nulla
<Antosi> son qui che provo la versione14.04
<Antosi> c'è chi potrebbe gentilmente (anche oggi che è il lunedì di Paqua) dcome trovo  la chiave apps ecc?
<Antosi> tanto per capire vorrei provare a spostare  i pulsanti delle finestre  da sx a dx
<raffo21> hello
<raffo21> Ho un problema con ubuntu
<raffo21> sto provando a installarlo su vmware
<raffo21> ho provato sia il 64 che il 32 bit
<raffo21> installazione va a buon fine ma poi al login mi entra nel desktop ma non vedo icone
<raffo21> qualcuno sa aiutarmi?
<cristian_c> Antosi, a cosa ti riferisci?
<cristian_c> raffo21, a quali icone ti riferisci?
<raffo21> allora ho scaricato ubuntu 64bit
<raffo21> ho provato a installarlo su vmware workstation
<raffo21> tutte
<cristian_c> ?
<raffo21> spariscono tutte
<raffo21> c'è un desktop vuoto solo con lo sfondo
<cristian_c> raffo21, senza launcher?
<raffo21> esatto ma senza neanche i menu a tendina
<cristian_c> raffo21, quali menù?
<raffo21> posso solo clicckare il tasto destro e creare cartella
<cristian_c> raffo21, ma ti riferisci a unity?
<raffo21> quelli per spegnere il comp etc
<cristian_c> ?
<raffo21> unity cosa è?
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> !unity | raffo21
<ubot-it> raffo21: Unity è la UI di default da Ubuntu 11.04.  Unity è una shell per GNOME. Vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/Unity Guida uso e Configurazione: https://help.ubuntu.com/13.10/ubuntu-help/index.html  Per una esperienza simil-GNOME 2, vedi !notunity
<raffo21> il problema è come aprire qualsiasi cosa
<cristian_c> raffo21, se unity, dalla dash
<raffo21> adesso vedo di allegarvi una foto dello schermo così capite
<raffo21> upload su imageshack
<Antosi> cristian_c  vorrei provare a spostare i pulsanti (ridimensionamento, chiusura) delle finestre. Spastarle da sx a dx
<cristian_c> Antosi, su unity?
<Antosi> crityan- saperlo se sono su unity
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> Antosi, apri un terminale
<Antosi> si
<raffo21> http://imageshack.com/a/img838/8705/cglo.png
<Antosi> quello lo so fare
<cristian_c> Antosi, digita: echo $DESKTOP_SESSION
<cristian_c> raffo21, c'è soltanto lo sfondo
<raffo21> come posso risolvere?
<raffo21> rimane cosi
<cristian_c> raffo21, in live stessa cosa?
<raffo21> in live ovvero avviando da cd?
<cristian_c> raffo21, yess
<cristian_c> (dvd)
<raffo21> non lo so provo
<cristian_c> prova
<Antosi> cristia_c  leggo ubuntu
<cristian_c> Antosi, è unity
<raffo21> avvio dall'immagine iso
<Antosi> cristia_c non so il significato , ma prendo nota
<cristian_c> Antosi, fino alla 13.10 era possibile
<cristian_c> Antosi, dalla 14.04 non più, unity è fatto così
<cristian_c> Antosi, http://askubuntu.com/questions/174292/how-can-i-move-all-the-window-controls-to-the-right-or-left
<cristian_c> Antosi, cosa non sai?
<Antosi>  cristia_c difatti io sto legendo le indicazioni   per ubuntu 12.04
<cristian_c> non è 14.04?
<Antosi>  mentre lavoro su 14.04, credevo esistesse ancora questa possibilità. Scusami
<cristian_c> Antosi, pare non usino più le decorazioni gtk
<raffo21> ora provo con il live
<Antosi> cristian_c il libro arriva solo al 12.04
<raffo21> allora appena mi apre l'installazione ho selezionato livecd
<Antosi> cristian_c va bene dai , vivo lo stessograzie per l' aiuto
<cristian_c> Antosi, è stile simil mac os x
<raffo21> non lo vedo nemmeno da live il menu la differenza è che ci sono 2 icone sul desktop
<cristian_c> Antosi, al limite punti su altro ambiente desktop
<raffo21> come faccio a installare un altro ambiente dekstop?
<cristian_c> raffo21, ma tramite vmware o hai bootato da dvd?
<raffo21> tramite vmware
<cristian_c> raffo21, era per Antosi
<cristian_c> leggi bene
<raffo21> ok scusate
<cristian_c> raffo21, prova a bootare da dvd
<Antosi> cristiam _c il 14.04 non mi dispiace, volevo ancora provare  pcLinux OS ma sembra ci siano problemi nell'istallarlo sopra Ubuntu
<raffo21> ho bottaio dall'immagine iso scaricata
<cristian_c> Antosi, non sto mica parlando di cambiare distro
<raffo21> devo inserire il dvd nella macchina?
<cristian_c> raffo21, eh
<raffo21> da vmware puoi buttare inserendo la iso del sistema da installare
<raffo21> bootare
<raffo21> è come inserire il dvd in teoria o sbaglio?
<cristian_c> raffo21, tu prova
<raffo21> il problema è che il computer su cui installo è in germania è un dedicato li
<cristian_c> lol
<Antosi> cristian_c la distro la volevo provare perchè con il mio PC - vaio ho problemi di ridimensionamento schermo ( 30 pixel neri a destra dello schermo9 ed inoltre i suoni mi sono riprodotti solo dalle cuffie
<cristian_c> Antosi, imposta la risoluzione e la frequenza
<cristian_c> dello schermo
<raffo21> evantualmente provare con la 13?
<raffo21> o la 12?
<raffo21> cambiano molto?
<cristian_c> raffo21, ok, non so bene la differenza con workstation, ma secondo me dovresti attivare l'accelerazione
<cristian_c> raffo21, non credo c'entri molto
<cristian_c> raffo21, da vmware
<Antosi> CRISTIAN_C NON SU UBUNTU 14.04 GIà FATTO è RIFATTO , VI HO GIà ROTTO LE SCATTOLE PER QUESTO. sEMBRA CHE IL PROBLEMA , PER ORA , NON ABBIA SOLUZIONI
<cristian_c> raffo21, http://askubuntu.com/questions/336967/ubuntu-launcher-not-displayed-in-vmware
<cristian_c> !maiuscolo | Antosi
<ubot-it> Antosi: Non scrivere in maiuscolo nel canale, equivale ad urlare e non e' un comportamento gradito nel canale. grazie.
<Antosi>   az scusatemi il maiuscolo
<Antosi> lo so
<Antosi>  e che se non guardo la tasiera non scrivo
<cristian_c> Antosi, non capisco, qual'è il problema?
<cristian_c> Antosi, e che c'entra con unity?
<Antosi>  e poi do l'invio senza controlare
<raffo21> grazie della dritta ora provo e vi faccio sapere
<raffo21> grazie cristian_c
<raffo21> :)
<Antosi> cristian_c non centra  stavo provando a far qualcosa tanto per capire
<cristian_c> Antosi, io farei come detto: controllare risoluzione e frequenza dello schermo
<cristian_c> Antosi, per l'audio credo c'entri ancora meno unity
<cristian_c> Antosi, in live funza?
<Antosi> cristan_c cosa funziona?
<cristian_c> sì
<cristian_c> schermo e audio
<Antosi> cristian- schermo e audio? NO
<cristian_c> neanche in live, quindi?
<Antosi> no
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> Antosi, perché hai installato allora?
<cristian_c> se già non fungeva
<Antosi> perchè non sapevo di questo problema
<cristian_c> ah, quindi, hai visto solo ora che non funge neanche in live?
<Antosi> una settimana fa di Ubuntu  non sapevo esistesse
<Antosi> ho un PC Vaio che aveva vista in francese
<cristian_c> Antosi, scusa, però uno lo schermo già lo vede che non è ben impostato
<cristian_c> anche in live
<Antosi>  quindi momento opportuno per provare linux
<Antosi> si cristia , ma nella mia ignoranza credevo fosse solo una cosa di risoluzione facilmente risolvibile
<cristian_c> al limite l'audio uno non lo prova, ma lo schermo sì
<cristian_c> Antosi, ok, allora imposta la risoluzione
<Antosi> hai ragione
<cristian_c> Antosi, entra nella dash e digita: schermo
<Antosi> ok
<Antosi> monitor?
<cristian_c> sì
<Antosi> la mia risoluzione non c'è
<cristian_c> Antosi, è un portatile, giusto?
<cristian_c> Antosi, qual'è la risoluzione nativa del portatile?
<cristian_c> qual è il portatile?
<Antosi> è un integrato schermo e macchina assieme
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> Antosi, all-in-one?
<Antosi> è un al...qualcosa
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> Antosi, modello
<Antosi>  si cristia
<cristian_c> (deja-vu)
<cristian_c> Antosi, indica il modello
<Antosi> vaio VGC-JS1E-S
<cristian_c> perfetto
<infoperfavoregra> salve a tutti. qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<Antosi> CI ABBIAMO GIà LAVORATO SOPRA IO è TE
<Antosi>  azzo
<cristian_c> pare sia del 2008
<Antosi>  lo devo eliminare il tasto del maiuscolo
<cristian_c> Antosi, allora il deja-vu non era causale XD
<Antosi> no. no ehehehe
<cristian_c> *casuale
<infoperfavoregra> avrei bisogno di una mano. qualcuno ha qualche minuto da dedicarmi gentilmente?
<cristian_c> Resolution	 1680 x 1050
<cristian_c> Antosi, questa?
<Antosi>  si cristian
<cristian_c> !chiedi | infoperfavoregra
<ubot-it> infoperfavoregra: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<cristian_c> Antosi, apri un terminale?
<Antosi> si
<cristian_c> Antosi, digita: xrandr -q
<cristian_c> Antosi, risultato su pastebin
<cristian_c> !paste | Antosi
<ubot-it> Antosi: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> Antosi, ma ha le casse integrate nel monitor?
<Antosi> si anche per le casse
<cristian_c> Antosi, digita  anche: aplay -l
<cristian_c> Antosi, posta tutti i risultati su pastebin
<Antosi> devo solo passare sul pc in questione
<infoperfavoregra> vorrei installare ubuntu sul mio pc. sostituendo completamente windows. ho scaricato proprio adesso la versione 14.04 lts. non avendo masterizzatore vorrei inserire il sistema nella penna usb. ed installare il software da là. come faccio ad inserire ubuntu su penna?
<Antosi>   dammi un minuto
<cristian_c> Antosi, ma non puoi scrivere da lì?
<cristian_c> infoperfavoregra, non è una buona idea
<cristian_c> infoperfavoregra, disinstallare windows
<infoperfavoregra> come mai?
<cristian_c> infoperfavoregra, perché ha la sua utilità
<cristian_c> se non si è talebani
<infoperfavoregra> lo vorrei installare su un vecchio pc. la cui funzione sarebbe prettamente quella di usare internet
<cristian_c> infoperfavoregra, io sarei favorevole a un dual boot
<cristian_c> doppio sistema
<infoperfavoregra> quindi uso direttamente wubi?
<cristian_c> infoperfavoregra, no
<cristian_c> infoperfavoregra, due partizioni, una per *buntu e una per windows
<infoperfavoregra> ok. ma il problema allora rimane alla base. come inserisco il contenuto del download nella penna usb?
<cristian_c> !usbwin | infoperfavoregra
<ubot-it> infoperfavoregra: Scarica Universal USB Installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO | Attenzione: il programma è in inglese
<cristian_c> infoperfavoregra, inoltre, dici che il pc è vecchio
<cristian_c> infoperfavoregra, non credo che unity sia adatto a un pc vecchio
<infoperfavoregra> unity sarebbe?
<cristian_c> !unity | infoperfavoregra
<ubot-it> infoperfavoregra: Unity è la UI di default da Ubuntu 11.04.  Unity è una shell per GNOME. Vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/Unity Guida uso e Configurazione: https://help.ubuntu.com/13.10/ubuntu-help/index.html  Per una esperienza simil-GNOME 2, vedi !notunity
<infoperfavoregra> e quindi cosa mi consigli?
<cristian_c> infoperfavoregra, dipende dalle caratteristiche hardware del tuo pc
<cristian_c> !requisiti | infoperfavoregra
<ubot-it> infoperfavoregra: requisiti is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RequisitiDiSistema
<Antosi_> cristian_c      http://paste.ubuntu.com/7298090/finalmente ci sono
<cristian_c> Antosi, guest?
<cristian_c> perché guest?
<cristian_c> Antosi, inoltre, mi rendo conto di una cosa
<cristian_c> Antosi, che cioè non hai installato ubuntu originale ma una versione tarocca
<cristian_c> pare quella del majorana
<Antosi_> cristian_c   si quella
<Antosi_> non va?
<cristian_c> Antosi, qui non si supportano derivate non ufficiali
<Antosi_> azz
<cristian_c> !buntu
<ubot-it> Non tutto ciò che finisce per *buntu è ufficiale, non diamo supporto a derivate Ubuntu non ufficiali o non riconosciute. Supporto solo per http://www.ubuntu-it.org/progetti-derivati.shtml
<Antosi_> bene
<Antosi_> l'ufficiale la trovo qui da scaricare ?
<cristian_c> !download  Antosi
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Antosi_> la a questo puntu.
<cristian_c> !download | Antosi
<ubot-it> Antosi: download is http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ o http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ o http://www.ubuntu-it.org/download
<cristian_c> !trusty | Antosi
<ubot-it> Antosi: Trusty Tahr: http://releases.ubuntu.com/trusty/ | Kubuntu 14.04 http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/14.04/release/ |  È preferibile usare i torrent | Problemi noti: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseNotes
<Antosi_> ok grazie e ancora scusatemi
<Antosi_> qualcosa , forse , ho imparato anche oggi
<cristian_c> Antosi, nel caso, torna con una *buntu ufficiale
<cristian_c> se i problemi persistono
<Antosi_> cristia _c grazie
<cristian_c> :)
<infoperfavoregra> scusate
<infoperfavoregra> allora
<infoperfavoregra> mi pare di aver chattato fino ad ora con cristian_c
<cristian_c> lol
<infoperfavoregra> ho controllato i requisiti di sistema. il pc ha 512mb di ram. ed è un pentium 4 3,20/3,19 ghz
<cristian_c> infoperfavoregra, solo lubuntu può andare decentemente
<infoperfavoregra> *504
<cristian_c> infoperfavoregra, ma ti serve fakepae
<cristian_c> infoperfavoregra, per fortuna dalla 14.04 si può risolvere abbastanza agevolmente
<infoperfavoregra> mmm... il download di lubuntu lo effettuo direttamente dal sito. e fin qua ci sono. ma per scaricarlo inseirlo su penna usb come faccio?
<cristian_c> infoperfavoregra, ti ho dato prima le istruzioni
<cristian_c> !usbwin | infoperfavoregra
<ubot-it> infoperfavoregra: Scarica Universal USB Installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO | Attenzione: il programma è in inglese
<infoperfavoregra> ah ok. vale per entrambi. dopodichè inserisco la penna nel pc, dal book sistema l'usb come periferica principale, e parte in automatico?
<cristian_c> infoperfavoregra, diciamo che a quel punto parte, ma devi specificare il fakepae quando parte la live
<cristian_c> in quanto è un penium 4
<cristian_c> *pentium
<infoperfavoregra> fakepae?
<cristian_c> infoperfavoregra, all'avvio, dopo aver impostato la lingua, premi il tasto F6, poi ESC e infine digiti: forcepae
<cristian_c> infoperfavoregra, fatto questo, puoi scegliere di avviare la live
<cristian_c> e da lì anche installare, se lo ritieni opportuno
<infoperfavoregra> allora. sto scaricando lubuntu intanto
<infoperfavoregra> ora ho appena scaricato universal usb installer
<infoperfavoregra> come mai non mi fa scaricare universal?
<infoperfavoregra> mi dice download non riuscito
<cristian_c> a me carica all'infinito
<cristian_c> infoperfavoregra, prova con unetbootin
<cristian_c> !unetbootin | infoperfavoregra
<ubot-it> infoperfavoregra: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Unetbootin
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<infoperfavoregra> finisco di scaricare lubuntu e poi scarico questo. e vediamo se va
<tdk200> Salve a tutti. Io ho lubuntu installato, oggi mi chiede l'avanzamento alla 14.04. Ma se faccio l'avanzamento mi installa sempre la distro lubuntu giusto?? dalla finestra note di rilascio mi esce scritto ubuntu nn vorrei che mi si impalla tutto
<cristian_c> infoperfavoregra, ora il download di universal usb installer va
<infoperfavoregra> dici di riprovare con quello anzichè unetbootin?
<cristian_c> tdk200, non avrebbe senso, aggiorna i repository e quindi esegue l'upgrade dei pacchetti installati
<cristian_c> infoperfavoregra, sì
<cristian_c> infoperfavoregra, sarà stato un problema del server temporaneo
<infoperfavoregra> ho scaricato lubuntu in formato zip. sto estraendo i file. ora ho appena finito di scaricare usb universal...
<infoperfavoregra> una cosa. ma se metto lubuntu, la legge la stampante?
<cristian_c> infoperfavoregra, non credo proprio che ubuntu sia in formato zip
<cristian_c> infoperfavoregra, da dove l'hai scaricato?
<cristian_c> sito farlocco?
<infoperfavoregra> dal sito ufficiale
<cristian_c> infoperfavoregra, posta il link al file
<infoperfavoregra> http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate/lubuntu
<infoperfavoregra> sembra tutto in regola, o sbaglio?
<cristian_c> infoperfavoregra, non si scarica .zip ma .iso
<infoperfavoregra> ma lui scarica in automatico
<cristian_c> infoperfavoregra, infatti ho provato mo e scarica il file .iso
<cristian_c> nessuno zip
<infoperfavoregra> vabbè riprovo
<cristian_c> lubuntu-14.04-desktop-i386.iso
<infoperfavoregra> si, ma me lo da come file compresso
<cristian_c> infoperfavoregra, non capisco
<cristian_c> non puoi scaricare la .iso?
<infoperfavoregra> io scarico quello che hai scritto tu
<infoperfavoregra> quando finisce il download
<infoperfavoregra> e vado nella cartella dei file scaricati
<infoperfavoregra> il file è compresso
<infoperfavoregra> ed è in formato jzip
<infoperfavoregra> poi cliccandolo si apre, e spuntano tante cartelle e qualche programma tipo wubi
<infoperfavoregra> comunque. lascio il mondo per com'è. quello che scarico non lo apro. ok?
<cristian_c> infoperfavoregra, non è possibile
<cristian_c> infoperfavoregra, non ho capito dove clicchi
<cristian_c> infoperfavoregra, il file è scaricato è iso
<cristian_c> -è
<infoperfavoregra> a me dice che è un file compresso in jzip
<infoperfavoregra> ed è preso dal sito che ti ho dato
<cybernova> infoperfavoregra, riporta qui il nome per intero del file
<infoperfavoregra> lubuntu-10.04-desktop-i386
<cristian_c> lol
<infoperfavoregra> *14.04
<infoperfavoregra> nella cartella, dove c'è scritto nome ultima modifica e tipo, nella descrizione tipo mi dice JZIP ARCHIVES FILES
<cybernova> infoperfavoregra, dai in pasto questo file al winusb o a quello che ti è stato consigliato
<cristian_c> infoperfavoregra, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/14.04/release/lubuntu-14.04-desktop-i386.iso
<cristian_c> infoperfavoregra, clicca sul link che ho postato
<infoperfavoregra> lho aperto ed è lo stesso
<cristian_c> lol
<infoperfavoregra> lubuntu-10.04-desktop-i386.iso... tipo di file: jzip archive file
<cristian_c> infoperfavoregra, scusa, ma mica devi aprirlo
<cristian_c> infoperfavoregra, non va aperto
<infoperfavoregra> ok. non lo apro. ma sempre in formato compresso me lo scarica. tu eri stranito come se fosse impossibile. intanto così me lo da
<cristian_c> infoperfavoregra, se è il file .iso va bene
<cristian_c> se è altro tipo di file, no
<infoperfavoregra> c'è scritto .iso
<cristian_c> appunto
<infoperfavoregra> sono su universal usb e la stringa dove ho inserito il file è diventato verde
<infoperfavoregra> mi dice di partizionare la usb. è essenziale? cioè, non posso dargli tutto lo spazio disponibile, installo lubuntu, e poi formatto la usb?
<cristian_c> infoperfavoregra, basta che formatti la pendrive in fat32
<cristian_c> infoperfavoregra, poi ci pensa usbwin a inserire la iso come si deve
<infoperfavoregra> la pendrive in questo momento è vuota
<cristian_c> infoperfavoregra, è in fat32?
<cristian_c> l'hai formattata?
<infoperfavoregra> l'ho formattata si
<cristian_c> in fat32?
<infoperfavoregra> non so cosa sia.
<infoperfavoregra> ho aperto la pennina e ho messo formatta
<cristian_c> infoperfavoregra, è il filesystem tipico per le pendrive
<Guest86534> sera
<cristian_c> ntfs è quello che si usa per i dischi con win
<infoperfavoregra> io ho semplicemente inserito la penna nel pc windows. ho cliccato col tasto destro e ho cliccato su formatta. e stop
<cristian_c> infoperfavoregra, prova con usbwin
<infoperfavoregra> provo cosa?
<cristian_c> !usbwin
<ubot-it> Scarica Universal USB Installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO | Attenzione: il programma è in inglese
<infoperfavoregra> usb installer
<infoperfavoregra> mi funziona
<infoperfavoregra> tranquillamente
<cristian_c> lol
<infoperfavoregra> mi legge tutto etc
<infoperfavoregra> non ho capito di cosa parli
<cristian_c> infoperfavoregra, allora qual è il problema?
<cristian_c> infoperfavoregra, hai creato l'installer su usb?
<Guest86534> sto provando 14.04 ma la tastiera ha caratteri invertiti..una volta installato sparisce questo bug_
<Guest86534> il prob deriva dal fatto che [ inglesze_
<Guest86534> inglese
<cristian_c> Guest86534, va impostato il layout italiano, da supporto lingue
<cristian_c> !ubuntuitaliano
<ubot-it> Ubuntu Unity: https://help.ubuntu.com/13.10/ubuntu-help/session-language.html Altro: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/UbuntuItaliano - Elenco pacchetti: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/UbuntuItaliano#Ubuntu.2C_Xubuntu_e_Lubuntu_in_italiano
<Guest86534> ok grazie cristian_c
<Guest86534> sono skricciolo XD
<cristian_c> lol
<Guest86534> buona pasqua a tutti
<cristian_c> è passata
<cristian_c> :P
<Guest86534> pasquetta
<cristian_c> lol
<Guest86534> ovviamente ha bisogno di riavvio per funzionare_ cristian_c
<cristian_c> Guest86534, penso di sì
<cagi> buongiorno ho appena avanzato a 14-04 ma mi da errori di duplicazione sources list potete aiutarmi?
<bellu> ciao a tutti! ho un problema che non riesco a risolvere con xubuntu 12.04 prima ed ora cin xubuntu 14.04 (aggiornato stamattina): il sistema non rileva mai la scheda audio al primo avvio, ma la rileva sempre dopo un riavvio...qualche suggerimento?
<bellu> qualche aiutino??
<Guest82318> buon pomeriggio ho istallato due hd interni  sul mio pc  w7 e lubuntu  ma il pc non mi permette di scegliere il sistema operativo,parte sempre w7
<cybernova> Guest82318, hai installato per ultimo winz 7?
<Guest82318> no per primo buon  pomeriggio, sul mio pc  ho istallato due hd. su il primo hd ho istallato solamente w7 e sul secondo hd solamente lubuntu  ma quanto accendo il pc parte sempre w7, non mi  si permette di scegliere con quale so partire
<cybernova> Guest82318, buon pomeriggio anche a te, prova a cambiare nel bios l'ordine del boot e far partire prima l'altro hard disk
<Guest82318> mi vien un po difficile maneggiare nel bios,
<cybernova> Guest82318, il problema sta li, il bios lancia il bootloader dell'hard disk in cui è installato win 7 che non è in grado di vedere lubuntu
<Guest82318> bhe alllora ci provo grazie
<cybernova> Guest82318,cerca su google qualche guida, ce ne sono un sacco che aiutano a districarsi nel bios
<Guest82318> ok  ciao
<cybernova> ciao
<Antosi> scusatemi , sono ancora a disturbarvi
<Antosi> azz mentre scrivevo ho trovato l'errore che facevo
<Antosi>  per ora non disturbo più
<giunvidia> ciao a tutti, ho un gran problema col mio laptop, ho scheda intel 1gb piu 1 gb di nvidia geforce 620m , che però con lspci mi vede 630M... boh, cmq ho aspettato l'ufficiale di 14.04 perchè era integrata, ma non riesco ancora a farla funzionare!! :'( Appena vado a installare nvidia-current al riavvio tutto bloccato
<giunvidia> cioè era integrato il riconoscimento con prime, ma quale! è da 3 mesi che installo nvidia-331 nvidia-304 , sempre soliti risultati, ho provato anche col run che si trova nel sito nvidia
<Antosi> no , cavoli , il problema continuo ad averlo
<giunvidia> qualcuno mi aiuti pls! Buona pasquetta intanto! :)
<Antosi> quando clikko suavvia il download da torrent , dove cavolo va a finire il link per il download?
<Antosi> mi dice grazie per il download
<evilegidiux> il torrent lo dovresti trovare nella cartella downloads
<evilegidiux> o al massimo nella home
<Antosi> una volta scaricato ?
<evilegidiux> sto parlando del file .torrent
<Antosi> ma da torrent non ho modo di vederlo per scaricarlo
<Antosi> si si il file
<jester-> giunvidia: devi installare il pacchetto nvidia-bumblebee
<giunvidia> non nvidia-prime?
<jester-> giunvidia: sudo apt-get install bumblebee-nvidia
<jester-> è instabile il prime
<giunvidia> ho appena messo il prime
<jester-> + 331?
<giunvidia> allora purgo nvidia-* e faccio il bumblebee?
<jester-> giunvidia: ma no, riavvia e vedi se funza
<bellu> salve ragazzi! ho un problema che non riesco a risolvere su xubuntu 12.04 prima ed ora con xubuntu 14.04. all'avvio non viene rilevata la scheda audio, ma se riavvio il sistema la vede...qualche aiuto??grazie!
<giunvidia> sudo apt-get purge bumblebee* bbswitch-dkms ho dato questo però
<giunvidia> e per far ripartire tutto avevo purgato nvidia-*
<jester-> bellu: giunvidia dove cazzo lo hai preso quel comando
<Antosi> ahahah
<giunvidia> cioè non so se è indispensabile avere nvidia-331 o -319 o -304
<jester-> giunvidia: ok dpkg -l | grep nvidia
<jester-> giunvidia: ok dpkg -l | grep prime
<giunvidia> era su un sito che diceva che era meglio il prime
<Antosi> è un francesismo?
<giunvidia> no con jester abbiamo una cerca confidenza! XD
<jester-> giunvidia: metti le risposte nel pastebin
<Antosi> eheheh, ma dai ci stà tutto , eheheh
<jester-> !paste | giunvidia
<ubot-it> giunvidia: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<giunvidia> http://pastebin.com/yAjBPBzF
<bellu> qualche dritta??
<giunvidia> questo invece è lspci http://pastebin.com/ysLyStVe
<jester-> giunvidia: sudo apt-get install nvidia-331
<jester-> bellu: capita anche a me su un eeepc
<jester-> bellu: dipende dall'hw non del tutto linux digeribile
<jester-> bellu: constrolla se hai installato sox e toglilo se c'è
<giunvidia> casomai non riparte al riavvio ripurgo nvidia-* o posso provare qualche comando?
<bellu> jester: ma non me lo faceva quando avevo installato ubuntu...cos'è sox?
<jester-> giunvidia: purghi nvidia-331 e il prime e installi bomali-nvidia
<jester-> bellu: un pacchetto
<jester-> bellu: il pc non è tanto giovane?
<bellu> jester: no, è un notebook di qualche annetto...
<jester-> bellu: la retro compatibilità non è perpetua
<giunvidia> bomali o bumblebee?? mi è nuovo...
<jester-> giunvidia: bumblebee-nvidia
<bellu> jester, non ho installato il pacchetto sox...
<jester-> bellu: allora te lo tieni cosi
<giunvidia> ok riavvio! E incrocio le dita!
<bellu> jester: ok, provavo solo a vedere se era possibile fare qualcosa x sistemare...
<jester-> bellu cera nei forum it e en per modello pc se qualcuno ha trovato un workaround
<jester-> bellu: fa un po vedere lspci nel paste
<jester-> magari non carica il modulo
<jester-> bellu: anzi lspci -k
<bellu> jester: questo è lspci : http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7299107/
<jester-> bellu: lspci -k cosi vediamo il modulo
<bellu> jester: questo è lspci -k: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7299121/
<jester-> bellu: sudo gedit /etc/modules
<bellu> jester: lo so che il pc è vecchiotto e non posso pretendere performance eccelse, ma è na rottura di b... riavviare ogni volta il pc x ascoltare musica o suoni...
<jester-> bellu: aggiungi sotto snd-hda-intel  e salva
<bellu> jester: ok fatto. provo a riavviare ora?
<jester-> bellu: prova
<giunvidiabumbleb> risalve!! Ho dovuto purgare i nvidia al solito, ho messo bumblebee-nvidia e ora è partito! Ma in impostazioni di sistema niente, trovo sempre la intel
<giunvidiabumbleb> c'è un modo per fare switch? O posso provare a mettere i cuda?
<bellu> jester: ok. poi ti faccio sapere..grazie mille intanto!!
<giunvidiabumbleb> con nvidia-settings non capisco niente
<giunvidiabumbleb> e se do nvidia-detector mi ridà none
<jester-> giunvidiabumbleb: se non usi 3d usa la intel
<jester-> invidia interviene per roba piu impegnativa, quello è lo scopo della doppia scheda, con intel usi normali ciuccia meno
<ste_> aiuto ubuntu password
<giunvidiabumbleb> e se metto il cuda toolkit posso switchare a piacimento?
<jester-> giunvidiabumbleb: 14.04 dovrebbe essere automatico lo switch proprio come in winz
<ste_> chi mi auta non riero più ad autenticare la password
<ste_> ???
<ViCe95_> ste_: hai dimenticato la pass?
<jester-> ste_: di cosa
<ste_> si di ubuntu come amministratore
<ste_> non mi fa fare più nulla
<giunvidiabumbleb> ho capito, ora provo a mettere league of legend, perchè finora quando finiva l'installazione mi domandava se usare la intel o la nvidia, ma selezionando la nvidia non mi partiva più
<jester-> ste_: da solo non si è sminchiata
<bellu> jester: ho provato un paio di volte ma niente da fare, sempre lo stesso comportamenteo: se avvio non vede la scheda audio, al riavvio la vede...
<ste_> sn nuovo di ubuntu e nn so cm muovermi per recuperarla
<ViCe95_> stec'è un modo dalla console di ripristino
<ste_> no no nn m ela ricordo
<jester-> bellu: no so che dirti
<ViCe95_> ste_: c'è un modo dalla console di ripristino
<ste_> c'ho provato tramite alcune guide ma nulla
<ste_> o sbaglio il modo oppure cambia da versione in versione
<ViCe95_> ste_: da recovery mode?
<ste_> esatto
<bellu> jester: certo che è strano... ma secondo te è un problema hdw?
<jester-> bellu: mi sa di si
<ViCe95_> ste_: deve funzionare per forza
<ViCe95_> ste_: dalla recovery
<frezli> ciao raga , sapete come ripristinare il comando sudo shutdown -h now in ubuntu 14.04 , non funzia più
<ste_> ora sn sulla recovery
<Antosi> azz, forse ci son riuscito nel trovare da dove scaricare  Ubuntu con  torrent .. alla fine chi l'ha dura la vince.
<ste_> mode
<ste_> lettura di tutti i file
<ViCe95_> ste_: che comandi dai?
<ste_> menù ripristino
<bellu> jester: provo a fare ancora qualche ricerca...grazie mille ancora dell'aiuto!!!
<ViCe95_> frezli: esiste anche poweroff
<ste_> passwd nome utente
<jester-> bellu: dai un'occhiata in configurazione audio e vedi se il canale in uscita è quello giusto
<ViCe95_> ste_:se  sei entrato dal boot devi dare anche un comando per togliere la protezione di solo lettura
<jester-> ste_: da recovery al menu devi abilitare la rete o non monta il filesystem in scrittura
<frezli> io lo uso per spegnere il computer al ora definita , cosi' : sudo shutdown -h 04:00
<bellu> jester: scusa, ma come lo verifico?
<frezli> da anni funzionava
<cybernova> frezli, chmod u+s $(which shutdown)
<ste_> dal menu ripristino
<jester-> bellu: in impostazioni sistema audio
<cybernova> frezli, con sudo davanti
<ste_> seleziono fsck per controllare tutti i filesystem
<frezli> con sudo si ma adesso non va , prova
<ste_> poi passo alla root
<ste_> ed inserisco il comando passwd nomeutente
<ste_> e corretto il procedimento?
<cybernova> frezli, sudo chmod u+s $(which shutdown) da terminale e vedi che va
<jester-> ste_: abilita il network
<jester-> o non scrive sul disco
<bellu> jester: non trovo audio sotto impostazioni...
<ViCe95_> ste_: mount -o ro,remount /
<frezli> provo adesso ma che fa quel comando ?
<cybernova> frezli, setta il flag suid su shutdown
<bellu> jester: ok trovato, scusa...
<ste_> ora provo ad attivare il network
<jester-> bellu: destro su icona audio nella barra
<frezli> scusami ma devo scrivere : sudo chmod u+s $
<bellu> jester: è impostato correttamente su altoparlanti
<frezli> oppure : sudo chmod u+s $(which shutdown)
<cybernova> frezli, quest'ultimo
<ste_> devo fare invio o qualcos'altro mi sembra bloccato
<ViCe95_> ste_: come bloccato?
<frezli> ok provo , ma perchè si sono inventati anche questa cazzata
<cybernova> frezli, era così anche nelle vecchie versioni
<ste_> network-manager start/running,process 724
<ste_> non va oltre
<frezli> io ho sempre usato shutdown senza fare niente
<jester-> ma anche sudo halt
<ViCe95_> ste_: perchè devi abilitare la rete?
<ste_> non lo so me l'ha detto jester
<bellu> jester: grazie mille dell'aiuto!!
<cybernova> frezli, magari non ti ricordi, oppure hai installato una versione taroccata, perchè il comando shutdown può darlo solo root
<jester-> ViCe95_: se non abilita la rete non monta la partizione in rw
<jester-> è piu comodo che dare il comando
<frezli> ho installato 14.04 ma parecchi programmi non funzionano più , ma ormai ho fatto l'errore
<ViCe95_> ste_: io lìho fatto senza rete
<jester-> non scrive
<ViCe95_> ste_: * l'ho
<jester-> a meno che nella 14.04 è cambiato
<frezli> tipo il cad draftsight con 14.04 non va , stunt rally lo stesso
<ste_> vice potresti dirmi passo passo come fare
<ViCe95_> jester-: io l'ho fatto sulla 11.10 e 12.04
<ste_> 1 minuto lo riavvio
<ste_> grazie
<jester-> ViCe95_: sono sicuro che da recovery monta solo in read
<cybernova> frezli, allora funziona?
<cybernova> lol
<cybernova> funzia
<ViCe95_> jester-: ?
<ViCe95_> ste_: hai risolto?
<ste_> no purtroppo
<jester-> se non gli chiede la vecchia pass
<ViCe95_> ste_: hai tolto i permessi di scrittura?
<ste_> ora lo rifaccio da capo il procedimento
<ste_> perche prima nn me li levava i permessi
<ste_> ora si permessi di scrittura ok
<ViCe95_> ste_: dai un passwd e imposta la nuova pass
<ste_> su rot giusto?
<ste_> root
<ViCe95_> ste_: se non metti niente come argomento di passwd è root
<ViCe95_> ste_: invece se scrivi passwd utente modifici quella dell'utente
<ste_> mi dice comando non trovato
<ViCe95_> ste_: passwd? non trovato
<ste_> cn passwd inserire nuova pass unix (sarebbe la nuova)?
<ViCe95_> ste_: si quella di root
<ste_> reboot ...ora provo ad accedere
<ste_> niente password non valida
<ViCe95_> ste_: ma accedi con l'utnte root?
<ste_> no cn l'utente gia esistente
<ViCe95_> ste_: accedi con root
<ViCe95_> ste_: fatto?
<ste_> non ti seguo
<ste_> una volta modificata
<ste_> riavvio ed arrivo sulla schermata iniziale
<ste_> ho un utente
<ste_> e sessione ospite
<ViCe95_> ste_: vai su altro utente
<ste_> ok ma nn mi chiede pass
<ste_> ora sn dentro cm ospite
<ViCe95_> ste_: che ubuntu usi?
<ste_> ubuntu 13.10
<ViCe95_> ste_: fai così ctrl+alt+f1
<ste_> dal desktop?
<ViCe95_> ste_: in che senso?
<ste_> ok
<ste_> ctrl+alt+f1
<ste_> fatto
<ViCe95_> ste_: sei in una shell?
<ste_> si
<ste_> mi da la versione
<ViCe95_> nome utente root e password quella che hai impostato prima
<ste_> e 5 parametri ok
<ViCe95_> ste_: ok
<ViCe95_> come si chiama il tuo utente?
<ste_> quello che vedo nella schell
<ste_> ?
<ViCe95_> ste_: no, quello con la password persa
<jester-> ste_: l'utonto orfano di password
<ViCe95_> jester-: esatto
<ste_> spagnolo eleonora
<jester-> cosi staccato?
<maryx> ciao!ho appena installato lubuntu al posto di xp ed ora sono in alto mare!non vedo modo per connettermi e neanche come fare per immettere i file del backup che ho in hd esterno...mi date una mano?
<jester-> maryx: cioè non ti funza la wifi?
<jester-> maryx: e hai segato xp?
<ste_> si maiuscolo
<maryx> yess!!non so come si usa in pratica. :P
<Antosi> maryx sei in buona compagnia
<maryx> non trovo nemmeno l'iconcina che mi dica la connessione,quella che dovrebbeessere in basso a destra,vicino all'orario...
<jester-> maryx: cliccando l'icona di rete c'è la wifi? e la rete è abilitata?
<maryx> ho l'audio,la lingua,la tastiera l'orario e lo spegnimento...sto fumando dalle orecchie..
<ViCe95_> ste_: mi sembra impossibile avere un nome utente staccato
<jester-> maryx: sicuro che non ci sia?
<ste_> allora sarà staccato ..io sto vedendo uno spazio all'accesso
<maryx> sicura si....
<jester-> ste_: ls /home e lo vedi il nome della cartella utonto/i
<Antosi> mary la risoluzione schermo è giusta? io non vedevo il cestino ma la risoluzione era sbagliata
<maryx> dove la vedo?mi sembra di non aver mai visto un pc cavolo...
<jester-> maryx: mi dicono che con la 14.04 par sia sparita
<maryx> ahi....che faccio io?
<ViCe95_> ste_: prova a scrivere passwd e premi tab
<Antosi> bene , io sto per installare la.
<jester-> maryx: sto chiedendo in chat
<ste_> provo a rientrare nel ripristino
<ViCe95_> ste_: non serve
<ViCe95_> ste_: prova a scrivere passwd e premi tab
<maryx> grazie...quindi è inutile che chieda come ripristinare il backup fatto con windows..mi sa che dovrò rifare tutto...
<ViCe95_> ste_: non serve se non sai il nome utente
<jester-> maryx: il backup sono dei files centra no con la wifi
<jester-> maryx: dove hai il backup
<maryx> su hard disc esterno.notavo ora che ho l'so metà in italiano e metà in inglese...
<jester-> maryx: apri un terminale
<ViCe95_> ste_: ci sei?
<jester-> maryx: digita: nm-applet
<jester-> e dai enter
<ste_> ni
<ViCe95_> ste_:  dove sei ora?
<evilegidiux> quello dell icona del networkmanager che scompare in lubuntu è un bug riconosciuto
<evilegidiux> ora vi posto la soluzione in attesa che lo fizino
<ste_> ho provato a scrivere ls /home
<maryx> perfetto ora l'icona c'è ed è disconnessa...
<ViCe95_> ste_: cosa hai trovato/
<maryx> configura vpn
<ViCe95_> ?
<evilegidiux> http://www.webupd8.org/2014/04/fix-lubuntu-1404-network-manager.html
<ste_> e venuta fuori una pagina piena di opzioni
<jester-> maryx: segui per rimetterla al boot http://www.webupd8.org/2014/04/fix-lubuntu-1404-network-manager.html
<jester-> maryx: la wifi c'è?
<evilegidiux> che figure di merda in una lts
<ViCe95_> ste_: fai un paste
<jester-> evilegidiux: va che non funge solo a te
<ste_> cosa?
<jester-> evilegidiux: scusa non era per te
<ViCe95_> ste_: !paste
<jester-> evilegidiux: http://www.webupd8.org/2014/04/fix-lubuntu-1404-network-manager.html
<evilegidiux> jester: okok
<ViCe95_>  !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<jester-> evilegidiux: se dai nm-manager nel terminale ricompare
<ste_> non sn pratica di questi termini e del sistema
<ste_> mi devi spiegare più elementare possibile
<ViCe95_> ste_: andiamo in chat privata
<jester-> evilegidiux: dando nm-manager nel terminale ricompare, segui poi i link per renderla definitiva la boot
<evilegidiux> jester: guarda che io non sono mica affetto dal problema, anche perchè sono su debian wheezy
<evilegidiux> cercavo solo di aiutare
<jester-> evilegidiux: e sei beneaccetto, pensavo che la stessi usando
<maryx> grazie ragazzi...però mi da solo la connessione tramite ethernet...potrebbe non leggere la scheda wifi?
<jester-> maryx: lscpi | grep -i nerwork
<jester-> maryx: è una broadcom?
<jester-> maryx: lscpi | grep -i network
<jester-> evilegidiux: la soluzione è la stessa?
<maryx> sincera?non lo so non è il mio pc...credo di si però,è un acer aspire one,un netbook datato...
<jester-> maryx: lscpi | grep -i network    nel terminale, è un comando che da una risposta
<jester-> maryx:  scusa lspci | grep -i network
<maryx> wow fatto...e niente.
<jester-> maryx:  scusa lspci | grep -i network
<jester-> sicuro che non trova niente?
<jester-> senza scusa nè
<maryx> do invio,sembra che parta e invede resta su desktop
<maryx> invece
<jester-> maryx: lspci che fa
<jester-> torna una lista?
<maryx> no resta su desktop...
<maryx> reinstallerei già...
<jester-> maryx: impossibile, devi dare il comando nel terminale
<maryx> vado su esegui,scrivo e do l'ok...sbaglio io vero?
<jester-> maryx: apri un terminale
<jester-> destro sul desk apri terminale, mi pare
<Antosi> e dille come aprirlo dai
<jester-> Antosi: non uso lubuntu
<Antosi> clicca sul tasto in alto a sinistra
<Antosi>  crivi terminale
<jester-> l'ho visto di striscio una pio di volte e sono scappato che assomigliava alla bindi
<Antosi> ahahaha
<Antosi> marix
<Antosi> in alto a sinistra  hai una icona che sembra un piattino
<Antosi> se ci porti il puntatore compare  "cerca nel compiuter eccc"
<Antosi> cliccaci
<maryx> magari...niente icone però dal menù ho in accessori LXterminal,può essere?
<Antosi> e nella barra scrivi "terminale
<jester-> maryx: cerca menu sistema
<jester-> sta li dentro
<jester-> maryx: LXterminal è lui
<Antosi> in qualche posto avevo visto come far compareire le icone
<Antosi>  trovarlo ora
<maryx> intanto son riuscitaa fare l'lspci!! scheda rete broadcom corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g lp-phy
<maryx> bene quindi non la riconosce vero?avevo sentito che con le broadcom succede
<jester-> maryx: serve installare un pacchetto ma devi essere connessa a internet, ti serve un cavo di rete
<Antosi> eheheh , il cane che si morde la coda
<jester-> maryx: una volta connesso nel termnale dai: sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-installer  riavvi e la wifi va
<jester-> è buono pure il cellofono
<Antosi> ora provo ubuntu ufficiale , poi non avete scuse per non aiutarmi ehehehehe a dopo.
<maryx> perfetto,vedo di farlo,posso con usb o vado con ethernet?perchè è l'unica cosa che vedo se guardo le reti..
<Antosi> buon lavoro e grazie
<maryx> grazie a te!!
<jester-> maryx: con eth vai sul sicuro
<maryx> fatto.riprovo credo di aver messo uno spazio in più.
<maryx> impossibile trovare il pacchetto firmware-b43 ecc
<maryx> provo questi magari... sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter  sudo apt-get install firmware-b43legacy-installer.
<jester-> maryx: sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter
<jester-> maryx: sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-installer  non il legacy
<jester-> non fare casino
<maryx> niente casini,aspettavo. :) ma non riconosce i pacchetti...possibile?
<frezli> i problemi riguardo a shutdown che avevo in precedenza sono legati al driver proprietario nvidia con i driver free nouveau shutdown e ok
<jester-> maryx: sudo apt-get update
<jester-> maryx: aggiorna la lista?
<Mozart92> c'è qualcuno?
<Mozart92> mi servirebbe una mano a risolvere un problema spinoso
<Mozart92> mi servirebbe una mano a risolvere un problema spinoso
<Mozart92> c'è qualcuno?
<cybernova> !qualcuno | Mozart92
<ubot-it> Mozart92: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Mozart92> ok
<Mozart92> allora ho un problema: ho una tv da 32" collegata con cavo hdmi. I driver opensource tagliano i bordi e riducono la risoluzione dell oschermo principale se applico i mirror monitor nelle opzioni
<maryx> jester- :siiiii!!!aggiornato lista,ora sta installando b43,ti offrirei da bere guarda!
<Mozart92> i driver propietari aggiustano l'immagine sullo schermo della tv ma disattivano lo scherm odel laptop
<jester-> solo da bere?
<jester-> lol
<Mozart92> ho provato di tutto forum/ricerche su internet nessuno sa come risolverlo
<maryx> altroche!!!
<jester-> Mozart92: tipo scheda video?
<Mozart92> AMD Radeon HD 7470M
<jester-> mibofra: in driver aggiuntivi vede qualcosa circa ati?
<jester-> mibofra / Mozart92  in driver aggiuntivi vede qualcosa circa ati?
<Mozart92> cosa intendi dire?
<jester-> Mozart92: guarda nel menu sistema
<mibofra> jester-, io ho nvidia qui :)
<jester-> mibofra: cannato tab
<mibofra> jester-, si vedevo :D
<mibofra> capita
<jester-> mibofra: lo sappiamo che hai invidia
<mibofra> xD
<Antosi> Scusate , qualcuno sa se la versione Ubunto in live non risulta in italiano_
<Mozart92> su grafica dici? Mi dice Gallium 0.4 on AMD CAICOS
<Antosi> ubunto 14.04
<jester-> Antosi: se hai scelto italico la menu in italico parla
<Antosi> no
<jester-> Mozart92: hai unity?
<ziovale> ciao ragazzi Cercasi Gentilmente aiuto per stamapante Samsung ML-1670 Series - driver scaricati in automatico  ma  - stato stampante inattiva
<Antosi> ho scelto l-italiano ma tutta la grafica [ in inglese
<Mozart92> si ma il bug viene fuori su tutti i sistemi linux
<Mozart92> anche fedora
<Mozart92> e tutti i desktop
<jester-> Antosi: installa l'italiano
<mibofra> Antosi, http://www.ubuntu-it.org/download se scegli la ver della comunità anche la live dovrebbe essere localizzata
<Antosi> due volte l-ho scelto in italiano
<jester-> Mozart92: non è un bug è il driver scarso
<mibofra> *per la maggior parte
<Antosi> da li l-ho scaricata
<jester-> !ubuntuitaliano | Antosi
<ubot-it> Antosi: Ubuntu Unity: https://help.ubuntu.com/13.10/ubuntu-help/session-language.html Altro: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/UbuntuItaliano - Elenco pacchetti: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/UbuntuItaliano#Ubuntu.2C_Xubuntu_e_Lubuntu_in_italiano
<Mozart92> si ma c'è un modo per correggerlo? io vorrei usare i driver open e far sì che sul televisore ci fosse la risoluzione giusta
<joker__> ciao a tutti
<Antosi> azz< , quando non c-[ un problema c-[ ne sono due , ehehehe
<joker__> ho un problema con lubuntu: non riesco a vedere l'interfaccia grafica per il wireless
<Mozart92> tipo non si può modificare il file xorg.conf ? alla fine è solo un problema di risoluzione sullo schermo secondario
<Mozart92> non è possibile che io debba per forza usare i driver proprietari per una cavolata del genere
<jester-> Antosi: versione della comunità è gia moddata http://www.ubuntu-it.org/download
<joker__> Mozart92, dici a me?
<joker__> cao jester-
<joker__> come va?
<jester-> aiò joker__
<Mozart92> a chiunque
<jester-> joker__: comparso l'applett rete?
<ViCe95_> Antosi: cambia il layout di tastiera
<joker__> no, sto impazzendo... ieri ho reinstallato
<joker__> tutto da live da chiavetta usb
<jester-> joker__: nm-applett nel terminale
<jester-> joker__: anzi nm-manager    http://www.webupd8.org/2014/04/fix-lubuntu-1404-network-manager.html
<jester-> poi lo aggiungi a programmi avvio
<joker__> adesso è comparso l'iconda della connessione via cavo
<joker__> mi sa che c siamo quasi! GRANDE JEST
<Mozart92> allora nessuno sa aiutarmi?
<jester-> Mozart92: se il driver è monco e aggiuntivi non ne prevede un altro non c'è nulla da far
<jester-> e
<joker__> Mozart92, jester- di scuro, è un mago! :)
<Mozart92> neanche modificando xorg.conf?
<joker__> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<jester-> Mozart92: dai xrarandr nel terminale che vedi le risoluzioni supportate
<Antosi> ViCe95 per cortesia mi spieghi come__* sono in modalita' live
<jester-> xrandr
<joker__> jester-, al comando nm-applet succede questo --> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7299950/
<gheos> salve a tutti
<jester-> joker__: compare l'icona?
<ViCe95_> Antosi: da terminale fai sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-setup
<Mozart92> Screen 0: minimum 320 x 200, current 3286 x 1080, maximum 16384 x 16384 LVDS connected primary 1366x768+0+0 (normal left inverted right x axis y axis) 0mm x 0mm    1366x768       60.0*+    1280x720       59.9      1152x768       59.8      1024x768       59.9      800x600        59.9      848x480        59.7      720x480        59.7      640x480        59.4   HDMI-0 connected 1920x1080+1366+0 (normal left inverted right x axis y a
<jester-> Mozart92: usa il pastebin
<jester-> !paste | Mozart92
<ubot-it> Mozart92: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Mozart92> ok
<gheos> vorrei porvi un problema ke mi capita su ubuntu 14.04 in ambiente xfce
<Mozart92> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7299961/
<joker__> sì, le due freccette grge della connessione ethernet .rimane il programma attivo ma se faccio ctrl+c oppure chiudo il terminale si chiude anche quella icona
<joker__> ora provo altro comando
<ViCe95_> !new
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'new'
<ViCe95_> !list
<ubot-it> questo non è un canale per scaricare o di condivisione di contenuti
<joker__> nm-manager mi dice comando non trovato
<Antosi> ViCe95, sai qual-[ l-italiana_
<cybernova> !chiedi | gheos
<ubot-it> gheos: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<jester-> Mozart92: sotto HDMI sono le supportate dal driver e le dovresti vedere e poter cambiare in impostazioni monitor
<ViCe95_> la prima Latin
<Mozart92> si ma quella più grande taglia i bordi
<ViCe95_> Antosi: la prima Latin
<Mozart92> a me serve che si veda a schermo interno sennò è inutile
<Mozart92> intero*
<Antosi> nessun Latin
<jester-> Mozart92: in uso c'è HDMI-0 connected 1920x1080
<Mozart92> ho almeno 10 centimetri di schermo nero su entrambi i lati
<ViCe95_> Mozart92: hai provato dalle impostazioni del monitor?
<Mozart92> si
<jester-> Mozart92: non ne supporta una piu alta
<Mozart92> no
<Mozart92> e se duplico i monitor mi cala la risoluzione di quello del laptop
<jester-> va usato non in duplicato ma indipendente
<Antosi> Mozart ben arrivato con quasi il mio problema
<joker__> jester-, ho provato a segure quella guida, spero funzioni. riavvio e torno. grazie
<silvietta> ciao, chi mi dice per favore come faccio a sapere che versione di ndiswrappere devo scaricare? ho già tutto, solo che la versione che ho scaricato non viene riconosciuta nella directory  e auindi non me lo fa instllare
<Antosi>  mi suicido tra un po eheheheh
<Mozart92> come lo rendo indipendente?
<jester-> Mozart92: in impostazioni monitor
<Mozart92> ci sono, poi?
<gheos> in ambiente xfce su ubuntu 14.04 ogni volta ke apro thunar o il terminale e minimizzo la rispettiva finestra va in crash il plugin indicatore del pannello dicendomi "l plugin Plugin indicatore ha inaspettatamente abbandonato il pannello" ed ogni volta mi ritocca riavviarlo il il plugin
<jester-> intendo due monitor che si passa da uno all'altro com mouse e applicazioni
<silvietta> ciao, chi mi dice per favore come faccio a sapere che versione di ndiswrapper devo scaricare? ovvero che comando per conoscere il mio kernel e sapere la versione
<Mozart92> no io li voglio che mostrino entrambi lo stesso desktop ma con risoluzioni diverse. Come funziona di default su windows
<command-line> sono appena migrato alla versio ne 14.04
<jester-> silvietta: puo anche non servire il wrapperm scheda wifi tipo?
<command-line> non riesco ad accedere all'utente root
<jester-> command-line: root non c'è di default in ubuntu
<ViCe95_> Mozart92: dalle impostazioni del monitor si può fare
<jester-> command-line: se usa sudo
<Mozart92> come?
<command-line> non visualizzo, nel login si Accesso da remoto
<ziovale> ciao ragazzi Cercasi Gentilmente aiuto per stamapante Samsung ML-1670 Series - driver scaricati in automatico  ma  - stato stampante inattiva
<silvietta> si mi serve, so gia tutto ho anche gia i driver ma non riesqco a a capire quale versione devo scaricare
<jester-> command-line: utente root non esiste
<command-line> si  e questo succedeva anche con la version e 13.10
<jester-> silvietta: la versione che c'è nei repo
<command-line> ma  con il comando: sudo passwd root
<jester-> command-line: succede da quando c'è ubuntu
<Mozart92> jester come faccio a far si che entrambi i monitor mostrino lo stesso desktop senza cali di risoluzione?
<jester-> command-line: si usa suco comando
<silvietta> jester, quali repo? dove vado?
<joker__> grande jester- !!!
<jester-> silvietta:  nel software center ma devi essere connesso a internet
<command-line> e successivamente con sudo gedit /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf.d/50-unity-greeter.conf
<joker__> ora funziona, ho seguito la guida di quel link che hai mandato, grande! :) );
<jester-> Mozart92: e 4 se il driver non supporta risoluzioni piu alte cosi è
<command-line> ed aggiundendo a questo file:greeter-show-manual-login=true
<command-line> potevo accedere normalmente
<jester-> command-line: root la si puo abilitare ma non è una buona idea
<command-line> ho provato a usare il comando su
<Mozart92> jester e 4?
<jester-> Mozart92: 5 con questa che ripeto che se il driver non va oltre non c'è soluzione
<command-line> jester-, è il consiglio che mi danno tutti ma sinceramente non mi importa poichè è una mia responsabilità
<command-line> volete illuminarmi?
<Mozart92> e allora fanculo linux
<jester-> command-line: vedi un po tu
<jester-> !root | command-line
<ubot-it> command-line: root è disabilitato di default su ubuntu,  usa sudo per eseguire i comandi testuali con i permessi di root http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Sudo - per i programmi con interfaccia grafica usa gksudo o kdesudo
<Mozart92> mi istallano sta roba sul pc e non gestisce neanche due schermi ma che cazzo di sistema operativo è?
<Mozart92> torno a windows ciao
<joker__> ahahahahah
<ViCe95_> Mozart92: ubuntu non è a pagamento quindi non è vincolato a gestire tutti i driver peroprietari
<gheos> arrabbiato....!!!!
<gheos> eheheh
<Antosi> e pensare che a me basterebbe vedere funzionarne uno solo
<jester-> Mozart92: avessi una nvidia andrebbe alla grande, linux non costa un cazzo grazie a gente che si fa il culo per la gloria e non te lo ha ordinato il medico di installarlo
<ViCe95_> Antosi: hai risolto?
<Antosi> no
<ViCe95_> jester-: giusto
<Antosi> Vice95 no, non trovo la voce
<joker__> grande jester-
<ViCe95_> Antosi: hai aperto il terminale?
<jester-> ViCe95_: la cosa è un po diversa: i costruttori non fanno driver per linux vista la confusione
<Antosi> si
<jester-> pochi a parte tipo nvidia samsung e qualche altro
<Antosi> ViCe95. Latin non ci st'
<Antosi> jester , Sony Vaio
<ViCe95_> jester-: è quello che volevo dire, linux si fa il **** gratis e i costruttori lo abbandonano come flash
<gheos> ....nessuno saprebbe darmi indicazioni sul mio problema riguardo al crash continuo del plugin indicatore del panello di xfce ogni volta ke apro thunar e terminale?
<jester-> ViCe95_: non hanno tutti i torti, poco mercato e frammentato in una miriade di distro
<jester-> winz e osx sono 1
<ViCe95_> jester-: per flash stanno risolvendo con html5 ma lo sviluppo è lento
<ziovale>  ciao ragazzi Cercasi Gentilmente aiuto per stamapante Samsung ML-1670 Series - driver scaricati in automatico  ma  - stato stampante inattiva
<ViCe95_> Antosi: perchè sei in live?
<jester-> ViCe95_: eh va piano lo sviluppo ma flash adobe per adesso va bene
<Antosi> per ora vi devo lasciare altrimentise non ne preparo a cena non mangio
<jester-> ziovale: spiega driver scaricati in automatico
<Antosi>  grazie alla prossima
<akis24> sera
<Antosi> Vice95 perch[ st; provando su pi\ versioni se i miei problemi son stati risolti
<Antosi>  ma non ne esco
<jester-> ziovale: http://askubuntu.com/questions/354461/how-to-install-the-drivers-for-a-samsung-ml-1670
<Antosi> Ho 30 pixel neri sulla destra
<ViCe95_> Antosi: fai provato quel comando?
<cesco> ho visto che bisogna fare una donazione per scaricare la 14.04
<Antosi>  e non sento nessun suono all-infuori delle cuffie
<ziovale> collegata la stamp. mi cerca e consiglia i driver da inatallare
<Antosi> si provato ma non compare nella lista il Latin
<ViCe95_> Antosi: che distro è?
<Antosi> questa [ la 14.04
<ViCe95_> Antosi: prima devi scegliere utf 8
<ViCe95_> e poi ci sono le lingue
<jester-> ziovale: disinstallala e segui http://askubuntu.com/questions/354461/how-to-install-the-drivers-for-a-samsung-ml-1670
<Antosi> scaricata da qui e controllata con Md5Sun
<ViCe95_> Antosi: prima devi scegliere utf 8
<ViCe95_> e poi ci sono le lingue
<Antosi> mi ridai per cortesia il comando_
<ViCe95_> sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-setup
<Lupoalbe> Ho problemi di condivisone con samba, le condivisioni sono aperte, security = share e quelle della home funzionano, mentre le condivisoni di un secondo disco mi richiedono un'autenticazione ed a quelle non accedo. Uso Kubuntu 14.04.
<Antosi> utf8 c-[ ed [ evidenziato in rosso
<ViCe95_> Antosi: invio
<jester-> Lupoalbe: installa e usa system-config-samba e spero che ti sei fatto una copia di smb.conf
<Antosi> latin 2_
<Antosi> mi sa che ho fatto un casino
<ViCe95_> Antosi: perchè?
<jester-> Antosi: setxkbmap it
<Lupoalbe> @jester ora provo grazie
<Antosi> mi evidenzia un Combinato latino
<ViCe95_> Antosi:  prova un'altra cosa
<Antosi> trovato come spostarmi
<Antosi> cosa dovrei scegliere-
<ViCe95_> Antosi: vai nelle impostazioni e supporto lingue
<Antosi> e dove lo trovo_
<jester-> madu
<jester-> se non si spoglia non la trovi insomma
<Antosi> jester vengo da 13 anni di windows
<ViCe95_> Antosi: che versione usi ?
<Antosi> li avevo imparato a tirarmi fuori da ogni problema qui [ pi\ arduo
<Antosi>  la 14.04
<jester-> Antosi: barrona a sinistra?
<ViCe95_> nel primo quadratino a sinistra poi scrivi setting o impostazioni
<Antosi> la barrona sarebbe la barra grande_
<Antosi> scritto setting
<maryx> per correttezza:dopo aver aggiornato tutto,installato i b43 ho dovuto andare a prendere i driver del proprietario o come si chiamano in software ed aggiornamenti,appena finisce vi dico. :)
<ViCe95_> Antosi:  trovato qualcosa?
<Antosi> ombord setting_
<Antosi> qualcosa legato alle lingue non lo vedo
<Lupoalbe> niente da fare, anche utilizzando system-config-samba mi richiedere l'autenticazione vero le condivisioni del secondo disco
<jester-> Lupoalbe: setta senza autorizzazione
<ViCe95_> Antosi:  cosa hai trovato?
<Antosi> il bello [ che se uso la versione da majorana il tutto funziona , eheheheh
<Antosi> ViCe95 , nulla ho trovato
<ViCe95_> Antosi: la lingua è in italiano?
<jester-> eh vuoi mettere la bambola di gomma invece che la tipa vera? non protesta non mangia non rompe le balle
<Lupoalbe> @jester già fatto, le condivisioni di home si accede senza richiesta, quelle sul disco no
<Antosi> con la versione ufficiale mi ritrovo un problema in pi\
<Antosi> ahahaha Jester
<Antosi> buona
<jester-> Lupoalbe: dove è montato la partizione da condividere
<jester-> Antosi: c'è la versione della comunità
<jester-> italiano 100%
<Antosi> mangia_
<Antosi> io non ho scaricato quella_
<jester-> ma ti lamenti
<Antosi> _ 8 il punto di domanda non me lo fa(
<jester-> vai sotto al tir e ti lamenti che ti fa male
<jester-> Antosi: hai la tastoera ammaregana
<Antosi> e che cavolo solo con questa versione_
<jester-> madu
<jester-> metti la tastiera italiane nelle impostazioni
<Lupoalbe> il secondo disco si monta in automatico con l'avvio di kubuntu, l'ho impostato così dalla voce dispositivi rimovibili di kubuntu
<Antosi> le trovassi queste impostazioni azz
<Antosi>  ora ho tutte le indicazioni in inglese
<jester-> Lupoalbe: bisognerebbe dare i pernessi al punto di mount o quantomeno il gruppo samba
<jester-> o di user
<ViCe95_> Antosi: http://www.lffl.org/2012/03/problemi-con-la-tastiera-con-ubuntu.html
<Antosi> jestr , ascolta io di installato fisso ho Ubunto 12.04 ufficiale
<Antosi> se installo questo 14.04 gran danni non ne dovrei fare
<Antosi> o no
<Lupoalbe> ok ora cerco
<Antosi> mi scocerebbe trovarmi tutto in inglese
<jester-> Lupoalbe: o fai un simlink nella home
<akis24> Antosi: in fase di installazione all'avvio selezionare la lingua italiana no ?
<jester-> akis24: ma anche prendere la versione della comunità
<akis24> ovviamente jester-
<jester-> se prendi una cinese mica ti puoi lamentare che non capisci quando parla
<Antosi> akis . l=ho fatto per 2 volte risultato nessuno
<Antosi>  la prima volta credevo d-aver sbagliato
<ViCe95_> Antosi: hai visto il link
<ViCe95_> ?
<Antosi> si visto il link e salvato
<Nippon> ciao a tutti
<Antosi>  ora devo necessariamente lasciarvi
<ViCe95_> Antosi: funziona?
<Antosi>  pi\ tardi riprovo
<Antosi>  Vi ringrazio per l-aiuto e la pazienza
<Antosi>  Grazie
<ViCe95_> Antosi: preo
<ViCe95_> Antosi: prego
<joker__> vi lascio raga
<Nippon> volevo sapere se è possibile installare windows xp dopo aver installato ubuntu
<joker__> ciao a tutti, grazie ancora jester- ^_^
<joker__> ciaoooo
<ViCe95_> Nippon: se hai una partizione libera si
<akis24> Nippon: di solito si fa' il contrario se no dopo ubuntu non si avvia causa sovrascrittura mbr
<Nippon> quindi potrei avere problemi all'avvio?
<akis24> Nippon:  si avvierebbe solo xp e dovresti ripristinare grub
<Nippon> allora la procedura corretta sarebbe di formattare tutto, installare windows  e poi ubuntu?
<akis24> Nippon:  esatto
<akis24> Nippon: oppure ti ripeto ripristino di grub da live
<akis24> !grub
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<Nippon> io non lo so fare il ripristino da live:-(
<Nippon> sarebbe un po complicato
<akis24> Nippon: e senza leggere ti credo ma non è difficile ripristinare grub non tutto il sistema ubuntu
<Nippon> forse sarebbe meglio formattare e iniziare da windows
<akis24> Nippon:  la scelta è tua
<Nippon> però ono capisco come mai ancora non è stato fatto un sistema che dopo aver installato ubuntu  si può installare semplicemente windows
<akis24> Nippon: forse perche' lo zio bill non vuole altri sistemi oltre il suo ....
<ViCe95_> Nippon: usano due tipi di grub differenti tutto qui
<Nippon> esiste un  modo per formattare il il pc con ubuntu
<akis24> Nippon: hai solo ubuntu sul pc ?
<Nippon> si
<akis24> Nippon: fai vedere come è messo il disco apri gparted e posta uno screen
<akis24> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<ziovale_> caro jester ho provato - niente
<jester-> ziovale_: provato a far cosa
<Nippon> http://imagebin.org/306785
<ziovale_> a seguire i consigli del link che mi avevi dato prima
<jester-> hai fatto un simlink?
<jester-> nella home?
<ziovale_> provo  a elencarti gli errori con paste
<ViCe95_> ubot-it:
<ViCe95_> ubot-it: !
<ViCe95_> !
<ViCe95_> !help
<ubot-it> http://help.ubuntu-it.org
<ViCe95_> !chi
<ubot-it> se stai parlando con qualcuno in particolare, per rendere più leggibile il canale ti consiglio di inserire il suo nickname in quello che dici (puoi usare il completamento premendo il tasto tab)
<Nippon> http://imagebin.org/306786
<akis24> Nippon: potresti ridimensionare la partizione di ubuntu e crearne una per xp  oppure avviare la live eliminare tutto e creare una partizione primaria per xp e lasciare il resto per ubuntu
<akis24> Nippon: ovviamente dimensionando secondo le esigenze
<Nippon> http://imagebin.org/306788
<ViCe95_> io propongo l'installazione di xp senza disinstallare ubuntu
<akis24> Nippon: hai due dischi ?
<Nippon> non ho molta dimestiche con GParted, forse sarebbe meglio formattare tutto
<akis24> Nippon: !installazione
<Nippon> anche io vorrei installare windows senza cancellare ubuntu
<akis24> !installazione | Nippon
<ubot-it> Nippon: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<Nippon> qualcuno mi può aiutare nell'installazione?
<akis24> Nippon: guarda bene ci sono parecchi esempi in merito
<Nippon> ho tre hd, due interni e uno ext collegato con usb
<akis24> Nippon: usa i due interni allora su uno lasci ubuntu e l'altro metti xp
<Nippon> sull'ext metto xp?
<akis24> Nippon: io ho detto interni
<Nippon> ok
<ziovale_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7300422/
<Nippon> quale sattamente? perchè io non ho capito su quale è installato ubuntu
<akis24> Nippon: sda e ubuntu  sde winz
<Nippon> perchè ho sda1, sdb e sde?
<akis24> Nippon: hai tre dischi quindi ...
<Nippon> si
<Nippon> ho visto che su sda c'è sda1, sd2 e sda5 e lo spazio non allocato
<akis24> Nippon: sono le partizioni presenti sul disco
<akis24> Nippon:  lo spazio non allocato è stato lasciato vuoto
<Nippon> quindi sono le partizioni su un hard disk? che sarebbe l' hd sda?
<akis24> Nippon: si esattamente
<Nippon> grazie
<akis24> di nulla
<Nippon> quindi a quanto pare sarebbe meglio installarlo su sdb
<akis24> Nippon: si in ogni caso da bios dovresti  avere la possibilita' di avviare con uno dei due dischi
<Nippon> uhm...dovrei andare a controllare sulla configurazione del bios?
<akis24> Nippon: oppure all'avvio del pc allo splash screen di solito è possibile farlo su tanti pc
<ziovale_> jester  ho pasticciato?
<Nippon> quindi la procedura sarebbe quella di mettere il cd di xp, farlo partire e masterizzarlo sull' hd sdb che già è un NTFS
<akis24> Nippon: parecchi pc permettono di scegliere con quale disco avviare per conseguenza con quale sistema operativo se lasci ubuntu su sda e xp su sdb all'avvio selezioni con quale avviare ..
<Nippon> alla fine dell'installazione di xp devo configurare qualcosa o posso fare il reboot e tutto partirà in modo regolare?
<akis24> Nippon: si su sdb anche se di solito si usa abbinargli una partizione logica per salvare dati ecc
<akis24> Nippon: ma se salvi i dati sul disco esterno usa pure tutto sdb per xp se vuoi
<Nippon> quindi posso installare su sdb perchè ubuntu sta su sda
<akis24> Nippon: si esatto
<Nippon> durante l'installazione di xp sarà possibile riconoscere l'hd sdb
<Nippon> e selezionaRLO?
<akis24> Nippon: si ne vedra' uno come ntfs l'altro non lo è
<akis24> Nippon: e stacca il disco esterno per sicurezza
<akis24> Nippon: è in fat 32 il disco sdb
<Nippon> ok, adesso vorrei capire da ubuntu quale tra i due dischi è sda e sdb, in modo da fare il backup dei file di sdb, come faccio?
<akis24> Nippon: sda=ubuntu
<Nippon> quindi durante l'installazione di xp vedrà solo sdb perchè è in NTFS, giusto?
<akis24> Nippon: si
<akis24> Nippon: e due il disco sdb è in fat32  non ntfs
<Nippon> sapresti indicarmeli? grazie
<Nippon> http://imagebin.org/306790
<akis24> Nippon: trolli ?  [18:41:30] <Nippon> quindi posso installare su sdb perchè ubuntu sta su sda
<akis24> [18:41:39] <akis24> Nippon: si esatto
<Nippon> con GParted sdb1 è indicato come file system come NTFS
<Nippon> quale dei hdd è sdb dalla foto che ti ho mandato?
<akis24> Nippon: e quando l'abbiamo visto sdb1??
<Nippon> http://imagebin.org/306791
<akis24> Nippon: hai postato un sda1 ext4 ubuntu  --   sde1 vuoto in fat 32
<xspartacus> sera
<akis24> Nippon: bene usa sdb1 in ntfs
<Nippon> su Gparted in alto a dx posso cmabiare gli hdd per questo ho mandato le tre foto, te li faccio rivedere
<akis24> Nippon:  ti ho risposto gia usa sdb1 in ntfs
<Nippon> http://imagebin.org/306792
<Nippon> http://imagebin.org/306791
<Nippon> http://imagebin.org/306793
<akis24> Nippon:  ti ho risposto gia usa sdb1 in ntfs
<Nippon> ok
<xspartacus> chi mi consiglia un voip client decente per ubuntu 12.04 e un sip free?
<Nippon> se per favore potresti aiutarmi a capire quale di questi hdd è quello sdb?
<Nippon> http://imagebin.org/306790
<xspartacus> jester-, pratico anche di voip?
<jester-> xspartacus: mai usato
<akis24> Nippon: xp  ne vedra' solo uno in ntfs  specie se stacchi il disco esterno
<Nippon> su dispositivi ci sono visualizzati due hdd
<Nippon> e su computer uno
<xspartacus> jester-, ok,torno a googlare
<Nippon> vorrei capire sè ci sono dei file che devo prelevare
<akis24> Nippon: appena ci muniscono di sfera di cristallo ... copia il contenuto sul disco usb esterno mica so' io che fare con i dati tuoi  su sdb1 ci sono circa 11 giga di roba
<Nippon> esattamente, tu potresti aiutarmi a capire quale è il disco sdb1 dalla foto che ti ho mandato?
<Nippon> http://imagebin.org/306790
<maryx> rieccomi qui...risolto quasi tutto...quasi...solo...come importo tutti i file e programmi che c'erano prima?avevo fatto il backup su hard disc esterno...però con windows...
<Nippon> ho visto che ci sono 11gb e vorrei capire cosa sono, ma io non li vedo
<Nippon> e vorrei capire quale è il disco sdb
<akis24> Nippon: cosa siano non lo so'   http://imagebin.org/306791  questo è sdb  la partizione sdb1 lo leggi pure se guardi
<maryx> altra cosa.e scusate lo so che sono il peggio del peggio,come scarico opera?dice che non ho i permessi,una cosa del genere..
<ViCe95_> maryx: se hai il terminale aperto fai sudo apt-get install opera
<Nippon> si ma io vorrei capire quale di questi hdd ch essono mostrati a sx è sdb http://imagebin.org/306790
<akis24> Nippon: li si vede solo il disco che usa ubuntu e un disco usb
<Nippon> ecco, adesso ci siamo capiti :-)
<Nippon> non dovrebbero essere tre?
<akis24> Nippon:  era ora..  evidentemente uno non è montato
<Nippon> :-))
<Nippon> che significa che non è montato?
<Nippon> parli al livello software?
<Nippon> forse perchè è un NTFS?
<Nippon> quindi come faccio a vedere cosa sono quei 11gb?
<akis24> Nippon: si non viene montato  forse perche' non è stato previsto in fase di installazione di ubuntu  se usi una live vedi il contenuto di quel disco
<Nippon> come si fa a usare il live?
<ViCe95_> maryx: hai fatto?
<akis24> Nippon: il corso serale è finito  leggi le guide  http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Documentazione/Indice
<Nippon> :-)) hai ragione ti ho strassato abbastanza
<Nippon> eravamo quasi alla fine :-)
<akis24> Nippon: è il quasi che preoccupa ma se leggi capirai da solo e al bisogno siamo qui
<Nippon> volevo solo capire come si fa a vedere con una live e poi ti avrei lasciato
<akis24> Nippon: la live montera' in automatico i dischi presenti
<Nippon> ok, magari per la lezione della live la faremo domani ;-)
<akis24> a leggere no eh Nippon
<Nippon> se inizio a leggere come ho fatto tante altre volte mi perdo, perchè molte cose non le conosco e poi va a finire che apro tante finestre senza sapere da dove iniziare
<Nippon> capisco che molta gente vi stressa giornalmente ma con voi si arriva subito alla soluzione,
<akis24> Nippon: se ti diciamo sempre noi al primo impiccio .... se studi qualcosina è meglio per te almeno il minimo sindacale
<Nippon> ma infatti da poco uso linux e non vorrei abbandonarlo anche se a volte ci ho pensato. Ho tanti appunti e a volte alcuni problemi li ho lasciati in cantina perchè non sono riuscito a sistemarli da solo
<Nippon> ad esempio il fatto che vorrei installare xp è per utilizzare photshop CS5, ho trovato diverse guide per installarlo in modi diversi ma purtroppo ancora non ci sono riuscito eè l'unica strada sembra quella di installare xp
<akis24> !chat | Nippon
<ubot-it> Nippon: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Nippon> ok, grazie akis24
<akis24> di nulla
<ViCe95_> maryx: hai fatto?
<Fosforo> ciao a tutti
<Fosforo> una piccola info
<Fosforo> stanotte ho aggiornato Ubuntu alla 14.04
<Fosforo> ora nel Syste Monitor - resource vedo lo Swap a 0
<Fosforo> è corretto oppure ho un problema?
<akis24> Fosforo: corretto
<Fosforo> qundo dovrei vedere un valorte?
<snoopybbt> Fosforo: posta l'output di "free -m | grep Swap"
<akis24> se la ram diventa insufficiente ..
<Fosforo> ok
<Fosforo> grazie x l'aiuto
<snoopybbt> non dovrebbe essere un problema se è a zero, ammesso che sia attiva sul sistema...
<Fosforo> come faccio a capire se è attiva?
<akis24> Fosforo: quanta ram hai sul pc ?
<Fosforo> 4 GB
<Fosforo> ora usata al 37%
<akis24> Fosforo: è tutto a posto basta e avanza
<Fosforo> ok
<Tdk200> salve a tutti, ho un grosso problema raga. Ho provato a fare avanzamento lubuntu ma adesso il sistema nn funziona, si e bloccato il pc ad un operazione ed ho dovuto riavviare a mano
<Tdk200> ma quando si avvia mi dice che nn trova hg e mi dice di premere s per continuare e M per modificare a mano
<Tdk200> come posso eliminare da terminale i file dell avanzamento__
<Tdk200> ?
<Tdk200> aiyto
<polpy> ciao!
<polpy> sarei intenzionato a provare ubuntu come S.O. ma non ne capisco gran che di informatica...
<akis24> Tdk200: hai premuto s alla segnalazione di errore ?
<Tdk200> si ma nn fa nulla
<Tdk200> se premo m mi da un terminale con root
<Tdk200> solo terminale in poche parole
<akis24> polpy: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Documentazione/Indice
<Tdk200> vorrei rimuovere l-avanzamento
<Tdk200> oppure salvare il salvabile
<akis24> Tdk200: usa la live e usa la modalita' di ripristino
<Tdk200> e poi cosa  faccio_
<akis24> !ripristino | Tdk200
<ubot-it> Tdk200: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<polpy> ok, grazie akis24!
<Tdk200> no aspetta akis24 questo e un po complesso come errore che mi e successo il pc mi va in recovery all-avvio
<Tdk200> come posso tornare alla vecchia distro togliendo questa con l-avanzamento andato a male_
<Tdk200> ?
<polpy> ma una domanda a cui non ho mai trovato risposta è: devo installare l'ultima versione, che mi pare sia la 14.01... o è meglio una vecchia?
<maryx_> niente ho dovuto rifare l'accesso,mia figliami ha mandato in crash il pc.che mi dicevate per opera ed il backup da riesumare?
<akis24> Tdk200: non puoi se non ripristini il sistema con la live rimette i file originali sostituiti
<akis24> polpy: 14.04 ultima
<akis24> !installazzione | polpy
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'installazzione'
<Tdk200> noooo e come si fa akis24 nn saprei come fare sono in panico e nn voglio perdere il sistema com-era
<Tdk200> porco cazzo
<Tdk200> avanzamenti che fanno sti danni rompono proprio damn
<ViCe95_> maryx: se hai il terminale aperto fai sudo apt-get install opera
<akis24> polpy: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione
<polpy> e non c'è il rischio, come mi è giunta voce, che il mio pc non la supporti?...tipo che la scheda video non sia adatta?... non chiedermi che scheda video ho perchè non lo so... ;-)
<akis24> polpy: all'avvio selezioni " prova senza installare "
<akis24> Tdk200: hai partizioni separate o unica ?
<maryx_> ViCe95:fatto ma non va,dice "Lettura informazioni sullo stato... Fatto Package opera is not available, but is referred to by another package. This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or is only available from another source  E: Package 'opera' has no installation candidate jacky@jacky-Aspire-one-Pro:~$ "
<ViCe95_> maryx_: è collegato ad internet?
<maryx_> si è connesso
<maryx_> ho scaricato chrome poco fa..
<ViCe95_> da terminale?
<tdk200_> ma porka pu... akis24 nn e normale una cosa del genere
<tdk200_> porco giuda schifoso maledetto
<ViCe95_> maryx_: prova sudo apt-get update
<maryx_> no da internet veramente...
<tdk200_> ma che cazzo per un avanzamento di merda mi fa sta roba
<tdk200_> ma che merda di so e
<ViCe95_> tdk200_: calma cos'è successo?
<tdk200_> nn ce la faccio piu maledetto lubuntu ubuntu e tutti i linux del mondo per un avanzamento bloccato si fotte un sistema intero
<tdk200_> ma chi programma qua chi e sto genio che nn organizza un sistema per ritornare ad una versione precedente sicuramente funzionante >s mamma mia
<ViCe95_> tdk200_: se non ti piace linux sei libero di disinstallarlo
<tdk200_> e secondo me e l-unica opzione che ho oppure compro mac
<tdk200_> e ce storia
<tdk200_> che
<ViCe95_> tdk200_: è un mondo di programmatori che lavora su questo os gratis
<tdk200_> ViCe95_: ma ti sembra normale che per un avanzamento mi salta un sistema operativo intero
<ViCe95_> tdk200_: secondo me devi aspettare
<tdk200_> e meno male e nessuno ha mai pensato di creare un sistema che in caso di errore grave fa tornare tutto come prima>???
<tdk200_> che geni
<Fosforo> beh....
<tdk200_> no ViCe95_ il pc si e bloccato e ho dovuto spegnere a mano
<Fosforo> io lo uso da 10 anni e nn ho mai avuto problemi
<tdk200_> e da li il pc nn va piu
<Fosforo> e nn ho macchine da urlo
<tdk200_> Fosforo: beato te
<ViCe95_> tdk200_: e poi?
<tdk200_> per un avanzamento a me e successo questo poco
<Fosforo> in uff uso Mac e Pc
<Fosforo> se dovessi spendere  metà dei soldi ke hanno speso loro
<Fosforo> sarei milionario
<tdk200_> adesso all-avvio mi dice che nn trova l-hd e dice che devo premere s per continuare o m per modificare in manuale
<ViCe95_> tdk200_: al grub?
<tdk200_> ma che schifo mo sto in recovery con sistema operativo lubuntu avviato da shift destro
<tdk200_> NN ce la posso fare
<tdk200_> mio dio quanto e tarato linux
<ViCe95_> !installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<tdk200_> ma e installato pero nn va piu grazie all-avanzamento
<tdk200_> ma che roba mamma mia
<tdk200_> !ripristino
<ubot-it> Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<ziovale> CHIEDO SCUSA A  JESTER  e TUTTI GLI ALTRI  - problemi di connessione
<Guest79914> Salve a tutti, avrei bisogno di aiuto con lubuntu ed il wifi
<ViCe95_> tdk200_: prova le voci dpkg
<ViCe95_> tdk200_: e clean
<ViCe95_> tdk200_: dopo prova questo http://www.ubuntu-linux.it/problema-dopo-aggiornamento-del-kernel-ecco-come-risolvere/
<maryx_> guest79914:ho appena risolto io grazie alla chat,che succede?
<tdk200_>  
<tdk200_>  
<ziovale> avevo chiesto aiuto per la stampante Samsung ML-1670 Series collegata al pc -ma risulta inattiva
<tdk200_> cjl
<tdk200_> cioe clean__
<ViCe95_> maryx_: quindi hai risolto?
<Guest79914> maryx_: semplice praticamente ho fatto l'aggiornamento e non mi fa vedere ne le reti, ne tantomeno si connette, sto cercando una soluzione ma non sto andando da punte parti... puoi aiutarmi?
<maryx_> per il wifi si,per opera sto lavorando. :) ma tramite terminale non me lo famettere.
<ViCe95_> maryx_: che errore ti dà?
<maryx_> Package opera is not available, but is referred to by another package. This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or is only available from another source
<ViCe95_> maryx_: come hai fatto alla fine?
<ViCe95_> tdk200_: che fai?
<maryx_> guest79914:vai nel terminale, digita sudo apt-get update
<ziovale> nessuno se la sente di aiutare il  povero zio
<ViCe95_> ziovale: non stampa?
<Guest79914> impossibile scaricare alcuni file di indice: saranno rimossi o verranno usati quelli vecchi
<ViCe95_> Guest79914: potrebbe essere normale
<Guest79914> praticamente è come se non vedesse la scheda wifi nonostante i driver
<ziovale> mi stampa il foglio con su scritto dei messaggi d'errore provo con psatebin
<ViCe95_> Guest79914: fai un iwconfig
<Guest79914> mi da no wirless exstensions
<ViCe95_> ziovale: ma è attiva nelle impostazioni?
<maryx_> ethernet te lo vede?
<Guest79914> no nessuno dei due
<Guest79914> mi è pure sparita l'icona della connessione wirless nella barra
<ziovale> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7301125/
<ViCe95_> Guest79914: da network manager?
<maryx_> ok,non ricordo la stringaper vedere se la scheda di rete la vede oppure no.se la vede devi andare su software e aggiornamenti,setting,additional driver e devi spuntare la casella per aggiornare coi driver del proprietario e dare l'ok
<Guest79914> nulla
<Guest79914> no non la vede la scheda di rete
<ziovale> si
<ViCe95_> Guest79914: prova una cosa
<ViCe95_> ziovale: vai nelle impostazioni di sistema
<ziovale> ok
<ViCe95_> ziovale: fatto ?
<maryx_> che scherìda rete hai?broadcom?
<ziovale> sono in impos  sistema
<Guest79914> si è una broadcom
<ViCe95_> vai a stampanti
<ziovale> ok
<ViCe95_> Guest79914: fai un cat /etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf
<maryx_> prova con sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-installer  avrai comunque bisogno poi dei driver proprietari credo.
<ViCe95_> Guest79914: come valore c'è true o false?
<Guest79914> false
<ViCe95_> Guest79914: managed=false?
<Guest79914> si
<ziovale> vice 95 - da terminale devo eseguire il comando cat /etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf
<ViCe95_> Guest79914: fai un sudo gedit /etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf
<ViCe95_> Guest79914: e cambialo in true
<ViCe95_> ziovale: no tu Guest79914
<ViCe95_> ziovale: hai trovcato il menu stampanti?
<ziovale> lìho cambiato in true
<ziovale> scusa per la sintassi
<Guest79914> ViCe95 cambiato in true
<ViCe95_> ziovale: tu non avevi problemi di stampa? quello è per Guest79914 che ha problemi di rete
<ViCe95_> Guest79914: prova ad avviare Network manager
<maryx_> opera l'ho installato da qui: http://ubuntubible.wordpress.com/2007/05/17/guida-12-installare-opera-in-ubuntu-linux/
<ViCe95_> ziovale: torniamo a noi hai trovato il menu stampanti?
<Rik_84> Buona sera e auguri a tutti, vorrei chiedere gentilmente a chi se ne intende come si fa ad installare una versione stabile di java su ubuntu 14.04 x64 su google chrome. In pratica ho un link dell'ufficio per collegarmi  al nas e anche se visualizzo le mie cartelle mi è comparso l'avviso di installare un plung-in java. Grazie in anticipo
<ViCe95_> maryx_: funziona ?
<ziovale> sto iniziando a riavere problemi di connessione  porca  vacca   SCUSATEMI
<maryx_> yess funziona.
<maryx_> ora mi manca solo capirecome scaricare il backup fatto dal vecchio xp ed ho finito....che sudata però!
<ViCe95_> maryx_: ok forse io aggiunsi opera nei repository quando lo installi
<ViCe95_> maryx_: che tipo di file sono?
<maryx_> l'importante è venirne a capo,credo abbiano cambiato la stringa tutto li.
<ViCe95_> maryx_: cioè?
<maryx_> foto documenti e vari programmi...
<Guest79914> ragazzi ancora niente non mi da n'è l'icona per collegarmi wifi ne altro
<ViCe95_> maryx_: il backup come l'hai fatto?
<ViCe95_> Guest79914: se fai iwconfig
<ViCe95_> '
<maryx_> trasferimento dati di windows....l'unico modo con un netbook con ancora xp. :(
<Guest79914> continua a darmi no wirless extension
<ViCe95_> maryx_: quindi dalla funzione del so
<ViCe95_> Guest79914: prova questi comandi
<ViCe95_> Guest79914: sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter firmware-b43-installer
<ViCe95_> Guest79914: echo b43 | sudo tee -a /etc/modules
<ViCe95_> Guest79914: e riavvia
<akis24> sera
<ViCe95_> maryx_: mi sembra impossibile fare quello che vuoi fare
<ViCe95_> maryx_: ti consiglio di spostare i dati a mano
<Guest79914> ViCe: adesso connessione funziona, devo solo fissare l'icona dalla barra senza terminale
<ViCe95_> Guest79914: in che senso?
<Rik_84> Nemmeno qualche consiglio su java per ubuntu?
<ViCe95_> Rik_84: che io sappia chrome ha la jvm integrata
<Guest79914> che l'icona della potenza del segnale se l'avvio da terminale c'è, diversamente non si vede, cosa che accade se chiudo il terminale anche se il pc è connesso ad internet
<tdk200> ViCe95_: son riuscito a sistemare il pc
<ViCe95_> tdk200: hai visto linux non ti lascia mai a piedi ed ha una comunity sempre pronta ad aiutare windows invece?
<tdk200> vab[ ma winzozz [ facilissimo
<tdk200> cmq la tastiera come vedi [ ancora inglese
<tdk200> >S
<Rik_84> ViCe95  :  lo so per questo uso chrome ma vedendo questo pop up non capivo. Comunque funziona. Grazie
<tdk200> per quanto riguarda gli aggiornamenti adesso ho fatto ricerca aggiornamenti ma mi dice di verificare la mia connessione auhahuhua ma io sono online
<tdk200> ViCe95_: come faccio a vedere che versione di lubuntu sto usando__
<ViCe95_> Rik_84: meglio così
<tdk200> Scaricamento delle informazioni del repository non riuscito  Controllare la propria connessione a Internet.
<tdk200> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7301357/
<ViCe95_> tdk200: per la versione prova ctrl-alt-f1 e poi fai alt-f7
<Guest79914> grazie ViCe per l'aiuto!!! Risolto tutti i problemi!
<ViCe95_> maryx_: su che pc stavano i dati?
<ViCe95_> tdk200: fatto?
<maryx_> stavano su un netbook con win xp sopra.
<ViCe95_> maryx_: io ti consiglio di caricare il backup su un xp e poi trasferire i dati a 'mano'
<ViCe95_> tdk200: fatto?
<tdk200> si dice lubuntu 14.04
<tdk200> ma la vedo poco stabile
<tdk200> e possibile fare un downgrade_
<tdk200> un ritorno alla precedente_
<ViCe95_> tdk200: è l'ultima versione
<tdk200> si lo so posso tornare alla precedente
<tdk200> ce un metodo
<tdk200> c-e
<ViCe95_> tdk200: sinceramente non so se esiste
<ViCe95_> tdk200: per i repository invece?
<ViCe95_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7301357/
<tdk200> dice che nn va
<ViCe95_> tdk200: per il layout di tastiera prova sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-setup
<tdk200> e che scelgo_
<ViCe95_> utf 8
<tdk200> caratteri da supportare_
<ViCe95_> latin 1 e 5 ecc...
<tdk200> carattere console vga_
<tdk200> ?
<ViCe95_> fai sempre invio
<tdk200> cmq sembra che nn trovi i repository per gli aggiornamenti
<ViCe95_> tdk200: hai risolto per la tastiera?
<tdk200> no >D
<tdk200> sempre solita storia
<ViCe95_> tdk200: proviamo un'altra cosa
<ViCe95_> cd /etc/default/
<tdk200> oppure ViCe95_ come posso forzare l-aggiornamento alla 14.04 da capo_
<ViCe95_> tdk200: sudo nano ./keyboard
<ViCe95_> tdk200: risolviamo prima la tastiera
<tdk200> sudo gedit ./keyboard
<ViCe95_> Modificare il valore XKBLAYOUT="en" in XKBLAYOUT="it"
<ViCe95_> sudo setupcon
<tdk200> vice gi' [ XKBLAYOUT="it"
<tdk200> gia ce
<tdk200> XKBLAYOUT="it"
<spadino> ciao a tutti
<ViCe95_> tdk200: vai a impostazioni di sistema
<iw3rze> hi
<Runciter> akis24: Buonasera...
<maryx_> wow  a mano....se trasferissi su win 7 invece?un xp non ce l'ho più...
<spadino> non riesco a passare ad ubuntu 14,04..mi da errore file di terze parti ecc ecc
<spadino> qualcuno mi puo aiutare??
<Runciter> problemino: tutte le volte che cerco di loggarmi con la mia sessione: schermo nero nero eppoi ricompare la schermata di login
<tdk200> dov'
<ViCe95_> maryx_: penso che tra windows è fattibile
<tdk200> dove?
<Runciter> adesso sono in un asessione ospite
<maryx_> perfetto,provo domani però,adesso mi fuma il cervello...grazie mille a tutti davvero.
<kimal73x2> il pc va in freeze e si blocca non ho capito da cosa dipende
<ViCe95_> maryx_: prego
<kimal73x2> ubuntu 12.04 lts
<tdk200> ViCe95_:
<tdk200> nn lo trovo impostazioni di sistema
<ViCe95_> tdk200: non uso il tuo sistema ma ci sarà un ingranaggio in alto a dx
<Runciter> akis24: Helllpppp
<tdk200> strumenti di systema vedo
<ViCe95_> tdk200: oppure hai una barra laterale a sx?
<tdk200> da li cosa devo trovare
<Runciter> Fetentone: ci mancavi tu
<tdk200> ViCe95_:
<ViCe95_> tdk200: a sx?
<tdk200> cmq ViCe95_ come posso fare a verificare se tutto funge per bene su lubuntu_)
<ViCe95_> tdk200: in che senso?
<Runciter> fortuna ha voluto che in questi giorni prevenissi salvando tutti i dati che avevo
<Fetentone> !chat Runciter
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'chat Runciter'
<Runciter> ma come cavolo faccio a ripristinare la mia sessione se ogni volta che inserisco la password mi carica nuovamente la schermata di login?
<tdk200> esiste un sistema un comando per verificare lo stato del sistema operativo? se tutto e ok
<Runciter> Fetentone: in effetti ho un problema
<kimal73x2> qualcuno mi aiuta? il pc si blocca mandando la schermata in freeze. non capisco da cosa dipende
<ViCe95_> tdk200: non lo so però si vede
<kimal73x2> ho ubuntu lts
<Runciter> Fetentone: con il mio ubu 13.10
<tdk200> ho cairo dock che lampeggia quando ci vado sopra va a scatti
<tdk200> secondo me nn e una cosa buona
<tdk200> cmq
<Runciter> Fetentone: adesso sono loggato in una sessione ospite, perché la mia attuale ogni volta che inserisco la password mi ricarica la schermata di login
<tdk200> allora vice da impostazioni sistema cosa devo trovare_
<ViCe95_> quello è unity che è lenmto
<ViCe95_> Runciter: non è che la pass è errata?
<iw3rze> sicuro :)
<Runciter> Fetentone: no, ho provato ad inserire altre password e il feedback è giusto, mi restituisce "password errata"
<tdk200> no ViCe95_ io hho lubuntu
<tdk200> quindi nn ho unity
<ViCe95_> tdk200: vedi se trovi supporto lingue
<tdk200> si trovato ma c-[ italiano ma nn va
<Runciter> Fetentone: ma quando inserisco quella corretta, appare una schermata nera e ricarica la schermata di login
<Runciter> Fetentone: e sono da capo a dodici
<ViCe95_> tdk200: dopo quel comando di prima si doveva riavviare
<tdk200> bah
<tdk200> cmq faccio cosi esco e rientro nella sessione
<Fetentone> ma chi mi pinga in continuazione???
<Fetentone> Runciter! C'è vice, e gli altri operatori... io non so che dirti
<Fetentone> pure io se ho un problema simile mi metto a bestemmiare :D
<Runciter> Fetentone: proverò con loro
<ViCe95_> Runciter: che ubuntu è?
<Runciter> ViCe95_: 13.10
<ViCe95_> Runciter: proviamo così
<ViCe95_> Runciter: ctrl-alt-f1
<ViCe95_> nome utente e pass
<Runciter> ViCe95_: provo
<ViCe95_> Runciter: poi mv .config .config.old
<ViCe95_> Runciter: ?
<Alex______> Salve a tutti
<Alex______> Ho xubuntu in un portatile un pò datato e mi chiede l'aggiornamento alla release 14.4
<Alex______> Stò aggiornando xubuntu oppure passo alla versione di ubuntu 14.4
<Alex______> ??????
<Alex______> Sarebbe un pò pesante penso per il mio pc 1 ghz 256 mb di RAM
<alex_______> salve a tutti
<alex_______> ho un pc con xubuntu
<alex_______> chiede l'aggiornamnto...aggiorno la release di xubuntu oppure passo a ubuntu 14.4???
<akis24> alex_______: fatti un backup per sicurezza e poi aggiorni
<akis24> se aggiorni o installi alla 14.04 sempre li siamo
<liuk> ciao raga...
<alex_______> ok il mio pc ha 1ghz e 256 di ram
<akis24> alex_______: comunque quel pc è al limite con la ram
<liuk> qualcuno mi aiuta a configurare correttamente evolution
<alex_______> o xubuntu oppure niente
<liuk> o almeno a capire dove sbaglio?
<alex_______> non credo risca a tirare la versione 14.4
<akis24> alex_______: lubuntu è meno esigente come risorse comunque  oppure continua con quella che hai
<akis24> liuk: ,a che versione di ubuntu usi ?
<alex_______> ok grazie a tutti per l'aiuto
<liuk> 14.04
<akis24> e hai messo evolution ?
<liuk> perchè non va bene?
<alex_______> si scusate versione 14.04
<akis24> liuk: credo tu avessi thunderbird sulla distro  di sicuro meglio
<liuk> si ma evolution mi sembrava piu completa
<liuk> o sbaglio?
<saltabecca> ciao a tutti posto un problema di vlc che non si risolve neppure se lo lancio da terminale
<akis24> liuk:  contento tu ... mai usato
<saltabecca> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7301865/
<liuk> allora dici che è meglio thunderbird
<akis24> liuk: credo una buona parte usi quello e se ubuntu lo mette integrato un motivo ci sara'
<liuk> ok provero
<liuk> grazie del consiglio
<akis24> di nulla
<saltabecca> mi aiutate?
<ViCe95_> saltabecca: prova a disinstallare e installare
<saltabecca> vece95_ quando non ci sono soluzioni si disinstalla sempre?
<saltabecca> -.-
<saltabecca> assurdo
<akis24> saltabecca: e come lo hai installato ?
<saltabecca> da ubuntu software center perchè?
<ViCe95_> saltabecca: però tentar non nuoce metti che risolvi ...
<Rik_84> Salve, domandona.... Ho avuto insync in tutte le versioni di ubuntu ma nella 14.04 installata oggi si installa e non sincronizza la cartella. Diciamo che la procedura di installazione e sincronizzazione l'ho fatta su tanti pc e non mi ha mai dato problemi. Avete qualche suggerimento in merito? Grazie
<liuk> ho configurato thunderbird ma come si fa a staccarlo dal lato sinistro?
<akis24> liuk: che significa staccarlo fai capire meglio
<liuk> hai ragione... a rimpicciolirlo o chiuderlo con la classica x
<akis24> liuk: di solito la x lo chiude
<liuk> appunto
<akis24> liuk:  posta uno screen vediamo  e metti su image
<akis24> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<liuk> http://imagebin.org/306809
<liuk> non so se ho fatto bene
<liuk> si vede lo screenshot?
<akis24> liuk: ok dovresti massimizzare la finestra credo ma su unity non so' non lo uso
<liuk> non mi fa fare nulla... è questo il problema
<liuk> akis24 te cosa usi?
<akis24> liuk:  xubuntu
<liuk> ah ok
<liuk> qualcuno che sa come fare?
<Rik_84> liuk  :  liuk a me e capitato che per puro caso la finestra si sia posizionata troppo alta nascondendo la x. All'epoca feci un alt+f4
<liuk> provo subito
<liuk> Rik_84, grazie mille risolto
<Rik_84> liuk  :  Bene :)
<liuk> ;-)))
<akis24> liuk:  nel caso ricapiti  Impostazioni di sistema, Aspetto e infine comportamento. Qui spunta la voce "Nella barra del titolo della finestra"
<liuk> akis24, grazie anche a te
<akis24> figurati
<Rik_84> qualcuno ha problemi con insync su ubuntu 14.04 x64? Io lo installo ma non sincronizza
<saltabecca> santo iddio ho reinstallato ma da lo stesso problema vlc mi aiutate a risolverlo?
<saltabecca> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7302083/
<saltabecca> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7302083/
<saltabecca> mi aiutate?
<ilaria> ciao...posso chiede un aiuto per il download di skype su linux_
<ilaria> c-[ qualcuno_
<gian_> ciao, collegando il pc alla tv tramite cavo hdmi non riesco a vedere niente sulla tv, solo lo sfondo
<mintmania> ciao sapete dirmi perchè anche ubuntu lascia come tutti gli os i file di configurazione dopo la disinstallazione di un programma?
<mintmania> é grave come cosa!
<mintmania> sapevo che solo windows appesantiva il sistema ma ahimè ubuntu pure
<jester-> mibofra: serve --purge e comunque le cartelle con file non le cancelle
<jester-> cancella*
<jester-> mibofra: ma non appesantisce una cippa, occcupano solo spazio
<peppe_> salve ragazzi, non riesco a connettermi con la usb wireless alla mia rete.. come mai? Uso ubuntu 13.10
<peppe_> nessuno può aiutarmi?
<Angelo_> Salve
<jester-> peppe_: tipo scheda ?
<Angelo_> Nvidia. Ho un problema
<jester-> Angelo_: del tipo?
<Angelo_> Ho un asus con scheda ibrida intel e nvidia ho ubuntu 14.04 ho installato i driver proprietari e nvidia prime ma non mi da lo switch
<jester-> Angelo_: cosa hai installato
<Angelo_> Quando ci provo mi da errore
<jester-> Angelo_: 13.10 devi lanciare con optirun nomeprogramma, non è automatico come nella 14.04
<Angelo_> Io niente. Ad installazione di ubuntu mi sono ritrovsto installato tutto quello che ho detto sopra
<jester-> Angelo_: non installa nulla in automatico
<Angelo_> Io ho la 14.04
<jester-> Angelo_: dpkg -l | grep prime
<jester-> Angelo_: dpkg -l | grep nvidia
<jester-> metti le risposte nel pastebin
<jester-> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Angelo_> Scusami jester, ma adesso sto con un tablet
<jester-> Angelo_: se non sei col sistema interessato è tempo perso
<jester-> Angelo_: comunque lo switch lo fa in automatico quando serve, a che ti serve il 3d usando un editor di testo
<Angelo_> Posso chiederti aiuto domani e provao a dare i comandi che mi hai suggerito. Hai ragione cosi non si puo fare
<jester-> il senso della doppia scheda su portatili è quello di risparmiare risorse
<jester-> se haiinstallato prime e il 331 e la grafica funza a posto è
<jester-> ti risulta che in winzoz si switcci a mano ?
<Angelo_> Ma unity non potrebbe essere piu performante con nvidia?
<jester-> Angelo_: unity è un ambiente desktop
<jester-> nvidia sarà usato per giochi e palle simili
<jester-> Angelo_: e cosa vuoi performare
<Angelo_> Quindi il problema non sussiste se non uso grafica 3d
<jester-> eh
<jester-> o roba che impegni la gpu
<Angelo_> Ad es. un video?
#ubuntu-it 2014-04-22
<raimondo> Ciao
<Manuz> Aiutoo ce'qualcuno??
<switch_In> Buongiorno, ho un problema con ubuntu13.10 e zoneminder, qualcuno che può darmi una mano per cortesia ?
<akis24> giorno
<switch_In> riprovo a chiedere, qualcuno ha risolto il problema con ubuntu13.10 e zoneminder, qualcuno che può darmi una mano per cortesia ?
<devuser> sicuramente è un problrma di Vmware quindi fuori supporto del chan ma ho questo problema http://imagebin.org/306916
<devuser> e non riesco a risolvere
<jilly> salve
<switch_In> Buongiorno a tutti :-)
<jilly> tentando di installare ubunto da dvd mi si presenta questo messaggio : this kernel requires a x86-64 cpu, but only  detected an i686 cpu. unable to boot - please use a kernel appropriate for your cpu
<jilly> cosa devo fare?
<akis24> jilly: usa la versione 32 bit  e non la 64 bit
<jilly> ok grazie
<switch_In> chissa se cristian_c ha un po di tempo da dedicare al mio problema ?
<jilly> un'ultima domanda che differenza c'è tra la versione 32 e la versione 64
<jilly> ?
<akis24> jilly: la versione a 32 bit non indirizza oltre i 3 giga di ram
<jilly> grazie mille, sto cercando di sostituire xp sul mio pc, ma sono molto impreparato in materia.  grazie ancora
<akis24> jilly:  di nulla
<switch_In> niente da fare, ubuntu 13.10 e zoneminder non vanno d'accordo in nessun modo e la mia testa sbatte forte forte
<ziovale> ciao  a tutti  gentilmente chiedo aiuto sempre per la stampante samsung Ml1670 series
<akis24> ziovale: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=576062    per i driver qui  http://www.samsung.com/it/support/model/ML-1670/SEE-downloads
<ziovale> il  problema e' questo  sul foglio stampato mi  escono degli errori - provo a farli vedere con pastebin
<ziovale> link per paste -image
<akis24> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<ziovale> http://imagebin.org/306928
<akis24> ziovale: l'errore quale sarebbe ?
<ziovale> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7305176/
<akis24> ziovale: che versione di ubuntu usi ?
<ziovale> 12.04 - precision PANGOLINI
<akis24> ziovale: strano avevano il tuo stesso problema e sembra risolto qui http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=529431
<ziovale> ci provo
<ziovale> non da istruzioni  operative
<akis24> ziovale: prova a dare un  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade    da terminale
<ziovale> fatto  ma non cambia nulla
<akis24> ziovale: riavviato per sicurezza ? ha installato qualcosa ?
<ziovale> riavviare il pc  e poi tornare nella chat
<ziovale> svolgo questa operazione
<ziovale> akis 24 - il risultato non cambia
<akis24> ziovale: io disinstallerei tutto e reinstallerei i driver altro non saprei dirti
<ziovale> scusami per l'ignoranza dammi  istruzioni operative passo -passo grazie mille
<akis24> ziovale: devo uscire .. lavoro
<ziovale> grazie akis
<ziovale> non c'e' nessuno che puo' aiutarmi ?
<jk^> posso fare una domanda off-topic?
<ziovale> si
<jk^> mi serviva un'info relativa ai formati... non a programmi specifici... il mio cell legge gli mp4 e i 3gp, possibile che un file nello stesso formato 320x240 in mp4 non lo leggo e in 3gp sì?
<jk^> [09:10] <jk^>  :\ come mai?
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<fabio_cc> ziovale, ??
<fabio_cc> !chat | jk^
<ubot-it> jk^: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<ziovale> buongiorno jester e benvenuto
<Carl__> salve
<ziovale> pronto per un supporto
<fabio_cc> !ciao | Carl__
<ubot-it> Carl__: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<Carl__> io sono nuovo qua con distribuzione ubuntu, e ho scaricato l'ultima versione 14.4
<ziovale> help  stampante samsung ML1670
<cristian_c> ziovale, lol
<cristian_c> ziovale, non viene riconosciuta?
<Carl__> e volevo sapere perche rimane congelato il pc, lo ho scaricato ieri e installato
<cristian_c> ziovale, spiega tutto ciò che hai fatto
<Carl__> andavo su amazon e rimaneva congelato
<Carl__> non so se si tratta dei driver
<fabio_cc> ziovale, dovrebbe bastare installare il driver che trovi in http://www.samsung.com/it/support/model/ML-1670/SEE-downloads
<Carl__> io con win mettevo i driver di nvidia, ma con ubuntu non ssaprei da dove incominciare e se ce anche un numero di assistenza?
<Carl__> non sapete dirmi perche rimane congelato e che azioni fare per quando rimane congelato
<Carl__> nessuno mi sa dire niente?
<cristian_c> !pazienza
<ubot-it> la gente qui è volontaria, non pretendere che qualcuno ti risponda. Le risposte non sono sempre disponibili. Guarda http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida
<Carl__> giusto, scusatemi
<Carl__> cmq mi spiego
<switch_In> Faccio un reboot
<Carl__> ho installato ubuntu 14.4 64 bit
<Carl__> senza partizioni ne affiancamenti di win, solo ubuntu
<ziovale> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7305345/
<Carl__> dopo di che e rimasto due volte congelato
<jester-> Carl__: hai nvidia normale o doppia scheda
<fabio_cc> ziovale, cosa che driver hai installato?
<Carl__> nvidia normale aspettate che vi dico modello
<fabio_cc> ziovale, senza "cosa"
<Carl__> pci gt 620
<Carl__> non ho installato ancora nessun driver
<ziovale> quelli consigliati  in automatico appena collegata la stampante al pc
<jester-> Carl__: apri un terminale
<Carl__> si
<ziovale> link  per paste image
<Carl__> aperto
<jester-> Carl__: sudo jockey-gtk
<Carl__> che comando sarebbe questo, piu che altro per imparare
<Carl__> se non ti dispiace
<fabio_cc> !imagebin | ziovale
<ubot-it> ziovale: Vuoi mostrarci una schermata del tuo problema? Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<jester-> Carl__: dallo che vedi
<fabio_cc> ziovale, quale ti ha fatto installare?
<fabio_cc> ziovale, percaso hai messo il generic?
<Carl__> un attimo che lo sto facendo
<ziovale> http://imagebin.org/306932
<Carl__> apparte che cuando si accende da un errore system problem e fa tantissimi puntini di colore e poi si rimette al suo stato
<jester-> Carl__: che ubuntu usi
<Carl__> 14.4
<Carl__> e mi dice command not found
<fabio_cc> ziovale, ti ha proposto i driver della 1660, dato che la 1670 non è supportata
<Carl__> lo devo installare questo commando?
<jester-> Carl__: barra a sinistra?
<Carl__> barra a sinistra?
<fabio_cc> ziovale, devi eliminare quella stampante e installare i driver scaricati da http://www.samsung.com/it/support/model/ML-1670/SEE-downloads
<fabio_cc> ziovale, adesso devo assentarmi
<jester-> Carl__: sul desktop hai la barra a sinistra?
<Carl__> si
<jester-> Carl__: scrivi bene o copia da qui e incolla nel terminale sudo jockey-gtk
<jester-> dai la pass di user e poi enter
<ziovale> grande  Fabio ti chiedo di dedicarmi un po di tempo e seguirmi passo -passo
<jester-> non la vedi la pass mentre la digiti
<Carl__> not found dice e non mi chiede pass
<Carl__> aspetta ho fatto sudo aptitude install jockey
<jester-> Carl__: scrivi bene sudo jockey-gtk
<Carl__> niente
<Carl__> not found
<Carl__> provo con sudo su
<Carl__> ?
<jester-> Carl__: echo $DESKTOP_SESSION
<pc01> ?
<pc01> Carl__: se usi ubuntu non serve sudo su
<pc01> se usi altro non so
<Carl__> no dicevo solo come amministratore
<Carl__> devo scrivere quello che mi hai scritto
<Carl__> echo..
<jester-> Carl__: fai quello che ti si chiede
<Carl__> ok
<ziovale> fabio scaricati i driver  prossimo passo
<jester-> ziovale: fabio_cc è andato in bagno
<Carl__> ho fatto come mi hai detto echo
<Carl__> e viene scritto ubuntu
<pc01> !paste | Carl__
<ubot-it> Carl__: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<pc01> metti tutto su paste che vediamo
<jester-> Carl__: allora non è possibile che dando sudo jockey-gtk dia comando non trovato
<cristian_c> ziovale, apri un terminale
<ziovale> ok
<cristian_c> ziovale, digita: lsusb && lsusb -t && lpstat -t
<cristian_c> ziovale, risultato su pastebin
<cristian_c> !paste | ziovale
<ubot-it> ziovale: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<shadow91> ciao  avrei  un  problema:  quando  avvio  il  pc     pare  ke  ubuntu   si  stia  avviando   normale   ma  dopo  un  po  di  secondi  si  auto  riavvia
<jester-> sanova: installazione nuova?
<jester-> sanova ops / shadow91  installazione nuova?
<ziovale> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7305461/
<Carl__> giuro not found
<jester-> Carl__: alura?
<jester-> Carl__: clicca sulla l'icona in cima alla barra
<jester-> Carl__: nella ricerca scrivi aggiuntivi
<jester-> Carl__: apri driver aggiuntivi
<Carl__> ok
<cristian_c> device for Samsung-ML-1670-Series: usb://Samsung/ML-1670%20Series?serial=Z68ABKAB502083P.
<cristian_c> ziovale, a me pare installata
<Carl__> sta ricercando
<Carl__> si e aperto
<jester-> Carl__: cosa vedi
<Carl__> nvidia corpor.. gf 108 geforce gt 620, prima riga, poi in uso server x di x.org-driver per display nouveau da xserver-xorg-video-nouveau (open sourrce) come selezionato
<ziovale> ho riprovato a lanciare di nuovo  la  stampa  -ma  povero me il risultato non cambia
<Carl__> e poi altri da selezionare
<jester-> Carl__: attiva il testato, dovrebbe il primo in lista
<Carl__> quello di propietario testato
<jester-> Carl__: yess
<jester-> attiva e dai ok o attiva in basso a destra
<Carl__> ok si sta applicando
<jester-> Carl__: quando ha finito riavvia la baracca
<Carl__> ma volevo sapere, non si possono installare i suoi driver del sito nvidia?
<Carl__> riavvio il pc?
<jester-> Carl__: quelli che sta installando sono i driver nvidia paccati per ubutnu, se usi il .run non si installa
<jester-> e se installa sei pronto per reinstallare il sistema
<jester-> <jester-> Carl__: quando ha finito riavvia la baracca
<ziovale> non c'e' soluzione  per la stampante samsung di farla funzionare su ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<Carl__> ma sai dirmi perche questo comando jockey a me non mo lo riconosce?
<Carl__> se non e molto chiedere
<jester-> Carl__: quel comando la stessa finestra
<jester-> se non lo riconosce = hai digitato male
<jester-> apre la stessa finestra*
<Carl__> sto riavviando e appare sempre a sinistra un quadro system program problem detected
<pc01> uhm Carl__  pare una installazione non corretta
<pc01> da dove hai preso la iso?
<Carl__> fatto riavviato
<cristian_c> ziovale, è installata
<shadow91> ho  un  grosso  problema    ce  qualcuno   ke  mi  sappia  aiutare?
<cristian_c> ziovale, e inattiva
<jester-> !qualcuno | shadow91
<ubot-it> shadow91: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<ziovale> come possiamo attivarla
<Carl__> grazie jester, provero a mandare questo report
<cristian_c> ziovale, dalla finestra delle stampanti
<Carl__> grazie a tutti
<ziovale> si
<shadow91> allora  ho  cancellato  dei  ppa  per  passare  alla 14.04  ma   dopo  5  minuti  ubuntu  e'  andato  in  crash  mentre  stavo  guardando   un  filmato  a  schermo  intero
<shadow91> ho  riavviato  con  il  tasto  power  pero'  non  si e' avviato  normalmente    e'  passarsa la  schermata  viola  e  poi  si  e'  auto riavviato    x  andare  nel  grub
<jester-> shadow91: hai avanzato o no
<shadow91> no
<ziovale> rimane sempre inattiva
<jester-> shadow91: quindi si presume che l'avanzamento si sia accopato. fai un ripristino
<jester-> !ripristino | shadow91
<ubot-it> shadow91: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<shadow91> jester-:   sono  sempre  alla  13.10  non  alla  14.04
<jester-> shadow91: hai detto di aver tolto ppa per avanzare
<jester-> shadow91: con ppa-purge?
<jester-> shadow91: fatti un dvd o usb della 14.04 e fai un ripristino
<jester-> !ripristino  shadow91
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jester-> !ripristino | shadow91
<ubot-it> shadow91: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<ziovale> e di difficile risoluzione ?
<shadow91> jester-:  sono  andato  in  impostazioni   software  e  aggiornamenti   e  li  ho  tolti  ad  uno  a uno
<fabio_cc> ziovale, estrai il contenuto
<ziovale> estratto
<fabio_cc> ziovale, adesso dovresti andare in quella cartella dal terminale
<fabio_cc> ziovale, per semplicita magari copia uld nella home, cosi ti do i comandi esatti
<shadow91> jester-: ???
<jester-> <jester-> !ripristino | shadow91
<jester-> <ubot-it> shadow91: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<ziovale> copiato
<fabio_cc> ziovale, allora apri il terminale e dgita: cd uld
<ziovale> non succede nulla
<fabio_cc> ziovale, con questo comando ti sei posizionato nella cartella uld
<fabio_cc> ziovale, adesso sudo ./install.sh
<omega46> non riesco ad installare ubuntu
<fabio_cc> !installazione | omega46
<ubot-it> omega46: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<fabio_cc> ziovale, un attimo, prima hai rimosso la stampante con il driver sbagliato?
<ziovale> ho fatto l'operazione  e  mi esce sritto alla fine  --  ancora  con i tratttini  lampeggianti --
<fabio_cc> ziovale, avevi rimosso la stampante che ti aveva installato ubuntu?
<ziovale> ti  paste il terminale
<fabio_cc> ziovale, si voglio sapere quello che ti ha scritto
<fabio_cc> !paste | ziovale
<ubot-it> ziovale: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<ziovale> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7305728/
<fabio_cc> ziovale, ora ti dico come continuare, prima dimmi hai rimosso la stampante che ti ha installato ubuntu in automatico? te l'ho chiesto più volte
<ziovale> no
<ziovale> come si fa
<fabio_cc> ziovale, ok allora prima di continuare, apri stampanti e cancella quella stampante
<ziovale> con - rimuovi
<fabio_cc> ziovale, apri impostazioni di sistema -> stampa -> clic col destro sulla stampante -> elimina
<ziovale> eliminata
<fabio_cc> ziovale, torna al terminale
<ziovale> ok
<fabio_cc> ziovale, premi invio fino a quando non finisci di scorrere il contratto di licenza, poi ti dovrebbe fare una domanda
<fabio_cc> ziovale, credo che arrivi fino al punto 10, fai attenzione perché se premi un invio di troppo poi devi ricominciare d'accapo
<ziovale> ok
<ziovale> rispondo y
<fabio_cc> ziovale, ti chiede se accetti il contratto di licenza?
<ziovale> si
<fabio_cc> ziovale, si, rispondi y
<fabio_cc> ziovale, poi fammi avere l'output
<ziovale> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7305791/
<fabio_cc> ziovale, teoricamente adesso hai installato sia lo scanner che la stampante
<fabio_cc> ziovale, intanto prova la stampante
<ziovale> fabio faccio una prova
<ziovale> apro stampanti mi dice che non ci sono stampanti configurate
<fabio_cc> ziovale, spegni la stampante, riavvia il pc, poi riaccendo la stampante
<fabio_cc> *riaccendi
<antonio86> ciao akis24
<fabio_cc> !ciao | antonio86
<ubot-it> antonio86: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<antonio86> ciao fabio_cc
<antonio86> mi occore un aiuto
<fabio_cc> antonio86, esponi il problema
<antonio86> ho appena istallato lubuntu su un pc fisso dopo il riavvio
<fabio_cc> !chiedi | antonio86
<ubot-it> antonio86: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<antonio86> esce la schermata come xp che carica e poi dopo si ferma con uno schermo nero
<antonio86> dove ho sbagliato
<antonio86> ho eseguito tutto quello che mi ha chiesto l'istallazione
<krabador> antonio86, il pc, che caratteristiche ha?
<fabio_cc> antonio86, quando arriva allo schermo nero, prova a premere ctrl + alt + F1 e vedi se ti apre la console
<antonio86> ctrl+alt+f1 non fa niente
<antonio86> è un pc vechhissimo processore 1.2 ram 384
<krabador> antonio86, scheda video ?
<fabio_cc> !requisiti | antonio86
<ubot-it> antonio86: requisiti is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RequisitiDiSistema
<antonio86> quella base 64mb
<krabador> antonio86, mi dispiace, ma non è una risposta. Il supporto di installazione, veniva caricato senza problemi?
<antonio86> si non mi ha dato nessun errore
<antonio86> puo essere che lubuntu non è per pc fissi
<fabio_cc> antonio86, certo che lubuntu è anche per i pc fissi
<antonio86> e perche non riesce ad avviarsi
<fabio_cc> antonio86, ancora non hai detto che scheda video hai
<fabio_cc> antonio86, marca e modello
<antonio86> non lo so è quella integrata alla scheda madre penzo che sia da 64Mb
<fabio_cc> antonio86, in live l'hai provata?
<antonio86> no
<antonio86> per provarla devo scaricare la versione live
<ale___> ciao ragazzi...
<Giada28> Ciao
<Giada28> qualcuno esperto di ubuntu?
<jester-> Giada28: aloha
<Giada28> nessuno?
<akis24> eh!!!!
<jester-> !qualcuno | Giada28
<ubot-it> Giada28: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<ale___> vorrei sapere quali sono i requisiti minimi per ubuntu 14.04 LTS
<Giada28> la mia è una domanda banale
<Giada28> ok
<jester-> !requisiti | ale___
<ubot-it> ale___: requisiti is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RequisitiDiSistema
<ale___> grazie
<Giada28> è possibile usare una versione vecchia di ubuntu
<Giada28> tipo la 13.04
<jester-> Giada28: certo che si
<Giada28> e tenere solo quella senza aggiornare
<fabio_cc> antonio86, scusami come lo hai installato?
<jester-> Giada28: ricerto che si
<Giada28> non incorro in rischi
<fabio_cc> antonio86, alternate?
<jester-> direi di no
<antonio86> con il cd
<krabador> Giada28, senza aggiornamenti, per forza di cose, puoi incorrere in rischi
<Giada28> tipo
<krabador> Giada28, ma se il pc rimane isolato a vita, senza connettersi mai, puoi solo essere vittima di eventuali bug.
<jester-> di sicurezza, ma forse intendi non avanzare al rilascio successivo
<Giada28> esatto
<Giada28> attualmente la 13.04 è l'unica che mi funziona bene
<fabio_cc> antonio86, il cd è live, a meno che tu non abbia usato il cd alternate
<krabador> Giada28, provata la 14.04?
<jester-> Giada28: basta non avanzare, avvisa ma non la fa da solo, quando lo fa clicchi su non mostrare piu l'avviso
<francy> ciao
<Giada28> la 14.04 non rileva il driver grafico
<fabio_cc> !ciao | francy
<ubot-it> francy: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<francy> !list
<ubot-it> questo non è un canale per scaricare o di condivisione di contenuti
<krabador> Giada28, che cosa fa, quando la carichi?
<krabador> Giada28, che scheda grafica hai ?
<antonio86> quando avvio il cd mi dice istallazione lubuntu, ripristina sistema danneggiato e alcuni test
<Giada28> intel
<Giada28> e mi rileva un driver grafico Gullum
<krabador> gallium
<Giada28> si
<Giada28> :)
<Giada28> e il processore si sforza al massimo
<krabador> Giada28, nel fare cosa?
<Giada28> nulla
<Giada28> anche se non lo uso rimane al massimo
<krabador> Giada28, che cpu , e quanta ram hai?
<Giada28> cpu 2.0 celeron
<Giada28> ram 2gb
<Giada28> la 13.04 rileva perfettamente il driver come intel
<fabio_cc> antonio86, non hai un opzione per avviare lubuntu in live?
<krabador> Giada28, non sei obbligata ad aggiornare la versione, ma è estremamente consigliabile, visto che la 13.04 non è piu' supportata da gennaio
<krabador> antonio86, "prova lubuntu senza installare"
<alepil> ciao
<Giada28> ma se io volessi tenere la 13.04 senza aggiornare potrei incorrere in cose sgradevoli'
<Giada28> ?
<Giada28> tipo bug, virus, o roba simile
<fabio_cc> !ciao | alepil
<ubot-it> alepil: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<antonio86> no non ce l'opzione live la devo scaricare e masterizarla
<fabio_cc> antonio86, ma hai scaricato il cd alternate?
<krabador> Giada28, non puoi sapere se camminando lungo un marciapiede, possa caderti un vaso dall'ultimo piano
<Giada28> quindi questi rischi ci sono anche per linux
<Giada28> se non aggiorni
<antonio86> si
<Giada28> ok grazie per le risposte :)
<fabio_cc> antonio86, ok
<krabador> Giada28, in un significato drasticamente diverso rispetto a windows, ma si
<krabador> Giada28, non si possono assolutamente paragonare i 2 concetti di vulnerabilità
<krabador> Giada28, e per win, è piu' che altro una certezza
<Giada28> sicuramente windows è più attaccabile
<alepil> e la prima che scrivo
<fabio_cc> antonio86, potrebbero esserci problemi con la scheda video
<fabio_cc> antonio86, se almeno ci sapessi dire il modello
<antonio86> scusami fabio_cc sono andato su derivate e poi ho cliccato su lubuntu e l'ho scaricato
<tdk200> ViCe95: ciao allora la tastiera e sempre in inglese e nn vuole cambiare
<tdk200> Giorno a tutti e
<krabador> Giada28, scarica la 14.04, entra in sessione live con "prova ubuntu" entra qui in canale, e manda uno screenshot del gestore dei processi
<antonio86> adesso vado nel bios e vedo se c'e qualche informazione in piu
<fabio_cc> antonio86, la quantità di ram che hai potrebbe essere sufficiente per avviare in modalità live
<fabio_cc> antonio86, sarebbe una prova da fare
<ang> ciao a tutti. posso chiedervi una cosa?
<krabador> ang, no
<jester-> ang: dica
<krabador> :D
<krabador> chiedi
<fabio_cc> tdk200, impostazioni di sistema -> disposizione tastiera
<alepil> ho installato ubuntu 1404 tutto ok quasi
<fabio_cc> mi assento
<ang> ho ubuntu 14.04 e un fastidioso tremolio del puntatore del mouse. ho controllato le impostazioni, lo stato del mouse (non centra perchè lo fa anche per il touchpad)
<krabador> ang, tu non tocchi nulla e lui trema?
<jester-> ang: provato a sostituire il topo?
<tdk200> fabio_cc: nn c e nulla
<tdk200> sto usando lubuntu
<ang> si, ma lo fa anche con il touchpad
<jester-> scheda video tipo?
<tdk200> cmq fabio_cc fa nulla tanto credo che mi conviene riformattare tutto
<ang> grafica ibrida intel+nvidia
<jester-> ang: driver installato?
<ang> si proprietari per nvidia
<jester-> ang: quali
<ang> aspetta vado a vedere
<antonio86> vedendo i requisiti di sistema mi chiede 512Mb e io ne ho 384Mb
<jester-> strana misura
<krabador> antonio86, che supporto di installazione di lubuntu hai scaricato?
<antonio86> pero xp mi funziona anche se è lentissimo
<jester-> disolito è un multiplo di 64
<jester-> eh be cosa vuoi che corra poverino
<antonio86> quella x86
<krabador> antonio86, windows xp è del 2002, non so se hai presente in che anno siamo....
<ang> 331.38
<krabador> antonio86, ma quale iso, di preciso?
<jester-> ang: hai installato prime o bublebee anche?
<ang> prime
<alepil> perchè le scorciatoie del browser su unity bloccano il sistema
<ang> e ho attivo la integrata Intel
<ang> del resto lo switch non me lo permette
<jester-> ang: toglilo e installa bumblebee-nvidia
<jester-> prime è instabile
<antonio86> in che senso quale iso
<ang> ma per i driver?
<jester-> ang: vanno bene i 331
<antonio86> io l'ho scaricato direttamente sul sito
<jester-> o al limite ci pensa il pacchetto a sostituire
<krabador> antonio86, quando mandi il supporto di installazione all'avvio, devi avere un menu, in cui la prima voce è "prova lubuntu senza installare"
<ang> ma bublee non è che è incompatibile
<jester-> ang: è piu stabile
<antonio86> no non c'e l'ho quella voce
<krabador> antonio86, c'è
<krabador> antonio86, percio' ti sto chiedendo , che iso hai scaricato
<ang> ok grazie provo. ma applet installati possono centrare?
<krabador> antonio86, http://imagebin.org/306943
<antonio86> scusami krabador
<antonio86> mi esce quella schermata ma non c'e la voce prova senza istallare
<krabador> antonio86, qual'è la prima voce?
<Daniela7> ho da poco scaricato Ubuntu 14.04 Lts (32 bit) ho scaricato anche il flash player da Software Center ma il Flash player non funziona, cosa faccio?
<krabador> Daniela7, apri un terminale , manda dpkg -l | grep flash
<krabador> !pastebin | Daniela7
<ubot-it> Daniela7: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<antonio86> istallare lubuntu
<Daniela7> ho lanciato il comando poi cosa faccio?
<krabador> Daniela7, copi il contenuto, lo incolli nel sito pastebin segnalato, premi paste, e incolli qui il  link
<Daniela7> scusami, quale sito pastebin segnalato?
<krabador> !pastebin | Daniela7
<ubot-it> Daniela7: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Daniela7> ok
<ziovale> cristian  - sei ancora in linea  - la stampante  non va
<DVBT> ciao raga
<Daniela7> letto krabador?
<krabador> Daniela7, se non incolli il link qui, non posso
<DVBT> cristian_c: ci sei?
<DVBT> Volevo segnalare che la mia kubuntu dopo tutto lo sbattimento dell'altro giorno ha montato le partizioni mancanti dassola.
<DVBT> Booooh
<Daniela7> scusami ma come lo posto il link? perdonami ma non uso quasi mai il supporto chat
<Daniela7> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7306202/ controlla ora
<krabador> Daniela7, cat /proc/cpuinfo
<krabador> e fa la stessa cosa
<Daniela7> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7306207/
<krabador> Daniela7, sempre da terminale manda firefox, va su youtube, e copia ed incolla su pastebin quello che appare sul terminale, quando flash non funziona
<krabador> Daniela7, dpkg -l | egrep 'ndis|swf|gnash|flash|nsplugin'
<krabador> e pastebin
<krabador> antonio86, hai modo di postare la schermata in questione ?
<krabador> !imagebin | antonio86
<ubot-it> antonio86: Vuoi mostrarci una schermata del tuo problema? Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<bllama> salve come faccio a instalare ubuntu su windows xp
<jester-> bllama: cioè?
<ziovale> visto che cristian non e in linea puoi aiutarmi con la stampante samsung - GRAZIE
<krabador> bllama, vuoi installare ubuntu DENTRO windows?
<bllama> si
<bllama> voglio sostituirlocon ubuntu
<krabador> bllama, allora fa un'installazione completa
<jester-> non è  una buona idea. meglio tenerli entrambi
<krabador> bllama, se scarichi e mandi il supporto di installazione, puoi installare ubuntu in modo che il pc all'avvio ti chieda cosa caricare
<bllama> cosa devo fare
<krabador> !installazione | bllama
<ubot-it> bllama: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<krabador> bllama, a patto di avere lo spazio sufficiente nel pc, e dopo una deframmentazione windows
<bllama> grazie mi metto al lavoro subito in caso di problemi vi chiedero aiuto
<krabador> buon lavoro
<ziovale> jester visto che cristian non e in linea puoi aiutarmi con la stampante samsung - GRAZIE
<cristian_c> ziovale, qual è il problema?
<ziovale> http://imagebin.org/306948
<ziovale> cristian per favore inventati qualcosa
<cristian_c> ziovale, hai notato il punto esclamativo?
<cristian_c> sull'icona
<ziovale> si - cosa devo fare
<cristian_c> ziovale, è collegata e accesa la stampante?
<ziovale> si
<fabrizio_> ciao a tutti
<cristian_c> ziovale, clic destro sull'icona
<fabrizio_> qualcuno puo aiutarmi con la configurazione di una stampante
<ziovale> si
<ziovale> poi
<fabrizio_> dunque su virtual box ho installato ubuntu 12.04 ma nn riesco a configurare la stampante che fino a pochi giorni fa funzionava correttamente nn riesco piu' a configurarla
<fabrizio_> le sto provando tutte ma nn riesco
<fabrizio_> qualcuno mi potrebbe aiutare
<fabrizio_> ciao a tutti qualcuno mi potrebbe aiutare per configurare una stampante su ubuntu 12.04
<jester-> fabrizio_: è connessa alla virtuale?
<cristian_c> ziovale, cosa esce?
<fabrizio_> si e connessa a vitual box
<fabrizio_> fino a pochi giorni fa funzionava correttamente
<jester-> è installata ?
<fabrizio_> ora l'ho rimossa
<fabrizio_> l'ho installata nuovamente ma niente da fare
<ziovale> http://imagebin.org/306951
<fabrizio_> non so piu quale procediemtno eseguire anche perche nn ho tanta dimestichezza con ubuntu
<fabrizio_> stampava prima nn capisco cosa sia successo
<jester-> fabrizio_: sicuro che è connessa alla vm?
<fabrizio_> nn saprei
<fabrizio_> ripeto nn ho tanta dimestichezza con ubuntu  ho installato il gesthotel che mi serve per lavorare ma nn riesco piu a stampare
<fabrizio_> ora sono collegato in remoto al pc del lavoro e sto tentando vari passaggi fai da t e
<jester-> fabrizio_: vbox ha dei menu, controlla se la periferica è collegata
<fabrizio_> fino a pochi giorni fa funzionava tutto
<jester-> fabrizio_: se non controlli dire che funzava non risolve
<fabrizio_> sto controllando ma nel menu nn vedo schermata periferiche
<cristian_c> ziovale, intendo nel menù
<jester-> fabrizio_: da qualch eparte ci sono le usb
<fabrizio_> forse in porte seriali
<fabrizio_> usb nn attive
<ziovale> http://imagebin.org/306953
<fabrizio_> porte serial configurate ma nn connessa per connetterla devo spegnere la macchina virtuale
<cristian_c> ziovale, ripeto, cosa mostra il menù?
<ziovale> chiedo scusa quale menu - guidami per favore
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> ziovale, ma hai fatto clic destro sull'icona?
<ziovale> impost. sistema -stampante - tasto destro - esce quello che postato
<cristian_c> ziovale, no, parlo del menù contestuale
<cristian_c> tu hai postato 'proprietà della stampante'
<jester-> fabio_cc: non è usb la stampante?
<fabrizio_> scusami mi sono disconnesso
<jester-> fabio_cc: non è usb la stampante?
<jester-> fabrizio_: vbox dentro a winz?
<ziovale> guidami  sono scarso
<fabrizio_> si
<fabrizio_> ho provato a collegare via samba
<jester-> fabrizio_: si che è dentro a winz?
<cristian_c> ziovale, clic destro sull'icona e dimmi cosa vedi nel menù
<fabrizio_> perdon<mi jester ma nn ho dimestichezza sono scarsone
<ziovale> l'icona nella barra laterale a sx non c'e - la trovo dentro impost. di sistema ?
<jester-> fabrizio_: non bisogna essere dei geni per rispondere alle domande. virtalbox è installato in windows?
<fabrizio_> ah ok allora avevo capito bene.. si e installato su win7
<jester-> fabrizio_: la stampamte in winz funza?
<fabrizio_> si
<jester-> stampare da winz no?
<jester-> se funza da winz con ubuntu avviata in vbox significa che non è collegata alla macchina virtuale
<fabrizio_> no perche come ti dicevo su ubuntu ho installato un programma gestionale alberhiero che mi serve per lavorare e da li riuscivo a stampare check in ed altro
<pc01> allora da ubuntu funziona?
<pc01> è la macchina virtuale che ha problemi mi sa
<Rik_84> Buon giorno a tutti, utilizzo ubuntu 14.04 x64 ed ho dei problemi a sincronizzare insync con google drive. Si installa bene, si aggiorna ma la cartella resta sempre vuota. Qualcuno sa cosa potrei fare?
<cristian_c> ziovale, ti ho chiesto un'altra cosa
<fabrizio_> e come faccio a collegare alla macchina virtuale
<ziovale> stampante - abilitata - condivisa - hanno il segno di spunta
<Rik_84> Ho aperto un topic in merito Insync anche così posso condividere
<fabrizio_> e cOnDiViSa
<cristian_c> ziovale, quindi è abilitata
<ziovale> e' abilitata - ma non  stampa
<fabrizio_> jEsTeR mI hAi mOlLaTo
<jester-> fabrizio_: devi gurdare nella configurazione della magana virtule e vedere se le usb sono collegate
<cristian_c> ziovale, ok, vedi quel punto esclamativo sull'icona?
<cristian_c> ziovale, appaiono errori?
<fabrizio_> 0  AtTiVe
<jester-> fabrizio_: 0 attive
<jester-> zero
<krabador> fabrizio_, scrivi da persona normale, per favore.
<jester-> krabador: aggiornati dai
<jester-> non fare il vecchio bacucco
<ziovale> in -impostazione-stato stampante esce - Inattiva - File "/usr/lib/cups/filter/rastertosplc" not available: No such file or directory
<cristian_c> perfetto
<fabrizio_> sCuSa lA TeStIeRa fA I CaPrIcCi eScO E RiEnTrO ScUsAtE
<jester-> si hai anche la tastiera ce fa i ricami
<jester-> scrive a punto pirla
<cristian_c> ziovale, apri un terminale e digita: dpkg -l | grep cups
<jester-> ziovale: l'uso di linux presuppone avere hw linux digeribile
<ziovale> fatto -  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7306584/
<ziovale> hai ragione jester
<jester-> se non gli piaaace è tempo perso
<ziovale> purtroppo mi e stata  regalata
<jester-> quantomeno non hai speso
<ziovale> vero
<ziovale> ma so anche che ci sono tecnici eccellenti  come  VOI  CHE NON MOLLATE  MAI  E PRONTI ALLE SFIDE
<cristian_c> ziovale, http://www.bchemnet.com/suldr/supported.html
<cristian_c> il driver dovrebbe avere versione 3.00.90 secondo questa pagina
<jester-> cristian_c: secondo me prima di chiedere qui ha sminchiato il server di stampa coi soliti copia incolla da net non che da ppa
<cristian_c> jester-, può darsi
<jester-> è una causa persa
<cristian_c> infatti ho chiesto all'inizio, ma servirebbero le info, che non ha dato
<jester-> mica lo sa che ha fatto incollando
<cristian_c> non dice cosa ha fatto
<jester-> scommetto che se attacca una live e la installa funza
<cristian_c> uhm, non era una cattiva ide
<cristian_c> *idea
<fabrizio_> qualcuno mi aiuta a configurare la stampante su ubuntu 12.04
<fabrizio_> ciao a tutti
<fabrizio_> jester e configurata mi disce nella stampa di prova stampante inattiva
<ziovale> stampante -presa -collegata-al pc -scarico in auto dei driver consigliati - risultato non  funzionava - come adesso
<Matt_91> che stampante ziovale ?
<ziovale> samsung ML1670
<Matt_91> ziovale: hai installato il pacchetto printer-driver-splix
<fabrizio_> nella configurazione mi dice stamante collegata alla porta parallela ma una volta configurata poi nn parte la stampa
<ziovale> ha fatto tutto lei ma niente - da stamattina e   oggi pomeriggio mi sta aiutando cristian
<ziovale> non  si puo fare nulla ?
<Matt_91> ziovale: certo
<Matt_91> ziovale: http://askubuntu.com/questions/354461/how-to-install-the-drivers-for-a-samsung-ml-1670
<ziovale> gia consigliato e fatto - niente
<akis24> [14:21:34] <ziovale> in -impostazione-stato stampante esce - Inattiva - File "/usr/lib/cups/filter/rastertosplc" not available: No such file or directory   e qui la soluzione  http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=576062
<jester-> ziovale: letto il link di akis24 ?
<jester-> ziovale: o eludi per rimanere qui a far compagnia
<sdeluca83> Ciao a tutti, ho appena installato ubuntu 14.04 lts, mi potete aiutare ad installare la stampante lexmark x2550?
<sdeluca83> non so come fare
<jester-> oggi c'è la malattia printers
<jester-> sdeluca83: installa stampante non c'è in lista?
<sdeluca83> sono nuovo di linux
<sdeluca83> no
<jester-> sdeluca83: allora devi trovare o drivero, guarda sul sito lexmark
<ziovale> jester e' vero che sono scarso  ma ho fatto quello che mi e'stato chiesto di fare
<jester-> ziovale: lo hai copiato il file? pare di no
<sdeluca83> ho guardato ma dice che i driver linux non ci sono per questa stampante
<jester-> 2 volte akis24 ti ha dato il link
<jester-> sdeluca83: eh con linux, possibilmente, bisogna avere hw compatibile
<sdeluca83> quindi non si puo far nulla
<sdeluca83> ?
<Matt_91> sdeluca83: ma non viene riconosciuta in automatico?
<sdeluca83> no
<sdeluca83> non la vede
<jester-> sdeluca83: prova a installarla come x2500
<sdeluca83> e come si fa?
<ziovale> stavo seguendo cristian - possiamo ripetere le procedure consigliate grazie jester
<jester-> sdeluca83: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1243920&p=7809488#post7809488
<jester-> devi pacioccare un po
<jester-> <Matt_91> ziovale: http://askubuntu.com/questions/354461/how-to-install-the-drivers-for-a-samsung-ml-1670
<sdeluca83> ooookkk ora provo, grazie intanto
<ziovale> elimino stampante - scollego dal pc -ripeto operazione
<jester-> ziovale: vai nella cartella del driver col terminale
<jester-> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=576062
<jester-> ziovale: e poi nella cartella i386
<ziovale> quali me ne son stati consigliati alcuni
<jester-> ziovale: segui http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=576062 è pure in itlaiano
<jester-> italiano
<jester-> ziovale: logico che 32 o 64 a seconda del sistema tuo
<jester-> ziovale: sudo nautilus
<jester-> va rinominato un file
<jester-> ziovale:
<jester-> madu
<jester-> cazzo ma neanche giobbe........
<akis24> eh
<jester-> giorni per una cazzata
<akis24> da stamattina ha avuto tutti gli aiuti possibili
<jester-> si ma va per i cazzi suoi
<jester-> ziovale: cucuuuu
<jester-> macche
<akis24> jester-:  lasciamolo andare  ci facciamo pure il 25 aprile qui con lui :)
<jester-> gli tolgo la parola però
<ziovale>  signori mi state mandando in con fusione se avete pazienza bene - http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7307017/
<jester-> ziovale: sudo nautilus
<jester-> ziovale: si è aperto?
<ziovale> qualora sono di disturbo  Vi chiedo scusa e cerco di non disturbare piu
<evilegidiux> per le applicazioni grafiche è meglio usare gksu non sudo
<evilegidiux> gksu nautilus
<jester-> ziovale: si è aperto sta cazzo di mautilus o no
<ziovale> jester -sudo nautilus  dato comando - l'ho postato
<jester-> ziovale: eh ma si è aperto il file manager o no
<jester-> ziovale: apri un terminale
<ziovale> aperto
<jester-> ziovale: ls  /usr/lib/cups/filter/  metti nel paste
<ziovale> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/
<jester-> ziovale: ti sei dimenticato di incollare
<ziovale> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7307131/
<jester-> ziovale: hai una cartella uld da qualche parte?
<ziovale> si
<ziovale> in home
<jester-> ziovale: hai sistema 32 o 64 bit
<ziovale> 32
<giusgari> buonpomeriggio a tutti. Ho appena installato ubunto 14.04 su usb su amd athlon 64 3200 con xp, ma ho constatato che va lentissimo e sembra impallarsi. cosa devo fare ? grazie
<jester-> ziovale: terminale
<ziovale> ok
<jester-> ziovale: sudo mv /usr/lib/cups/filter/rastertospl /usr/lib/cups/filter/rastertosplc
<jester-> ziovale: vai di copia incolla
<ziovale> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7307190/
<jester-> ziovale: sudo mv /usr/lib/cups/filter/rastertospl /usr/lib/cups/filter/rastertosplc
<ziovale> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7307212/
<jester-> ma che cazzo
<jester-> il file c'è e non lo vede
<jester-> ziovale: ls /usr/lib/cups/filter/rastertospl
<jester-> incolla qui
<jester-> ziovale: anzi ls -la /usr/lib/cups/filter/rastertospl
<ziovale> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7307241/
<jester-> ziovale: 64bit il sistema vero?
<ziovale> 32
<jester-> ha
<giusgari> si
<giusgari> scusate l'intromissione ...
<jester-> ziovale: sudo cp ~/Scrivania/uld/i386/rasterosplc /usr/lib/cups/filter/
<jester-> ziovale: sudo cp ~/Scrivania/uld/i386/rasterospl /usr/lib/cups/filter/rasterosplc
<ziovale> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7307266/
<jester-> ziovale: sudo cp ~/Scrivania/uld/i386/rasterospl /usr/lib/cups/filter/rasterosplc
<Frenk> salve
<Frenk> vorrei chiedere due cose, chi è disposto a rispondermi?
<jester-> giusgari: W le milf
<ziovale> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7307272/
<jester-> ziovale: ls ~/Scrivania/uld/i386/
<giusgari> w le milf ?
<Frenk> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7307279/
<jester-> !chiedi | Frenk
<ubot-it> Frenk: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<ziovale> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7307284/
<Frenk> Quali sono i requisiti minimi di Ubuntu 14.04 ??
<jester-> ziovale: la cartella uld dove ce l'hai
<ziovale> home
<jester-> ha
<jester-> ziovale: sudo cp ~/i386/rasterospl /usr/lib/cups/filter/rasterosplc
<jester-> nu
<jester-> nu
<jester-> ziovale: sudo cp ~/uld/i386/rasterospl /usr/lib/cups/filter/rasterosplc
<giusgari> sempre w
<ziovale> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7307306/
<Frenk> quì qualcuno lavora sullo sviluppo del sistema ubuntu?
<jester-> ziovale: non è ne in scrivania ne nella home
<jester-> dove sta zazzaaa uld?
<giusgari> vebbé ciao !
<ziovale> e' in home - la sposto ?
<jester-> ziovale: mo segui akis24 che io devo chiudere
<ziovale> ok
<akis24> ziovale: scarica questo file  https://mega.co.nz/#!gZkQnByR!pno3VRhBTSysx_r-WG-TBP_nV7gww2ichW_hRqDnSII e  mettilo sul desktop  per ora
<ziovale> fatto
<Gianluca_> !salve
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'salve'
<Gianluca_> !ban | alepil
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'ban'
<akis24> ziovale: apri un terminale sul desktop
<ziovale> ok
<akis24> ziovale: dai  sudo -s   metti password e invio     e dopo dai  cp rastertosplc /usr/lib/cups/filter
<akis24> ziovale: quando hai fatto prova oppure riavvia e prova
<ziovale> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7307433/
<akis24> ziovale:   prova ora  cp rastertosplc /usr/lib/cups/filter/
<ziovale> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7307457/
<jester-> ziovale: cp ~/Scrivania/rastertosplc /usr/lib/cups/filter/
<ziovale> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7307479/
<jester-> ziovale: sudo cp ~/Scrivania/rastertosplc /usr/lib/cups/filter/
<ziovale> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7307509/
<jester-> ziovale: alleluia, prova a stampare
<jester-> ziovale: va?
<ziovale> inutile non stampa
<jester-> ziovale: riavvia
<ziovale> provo a riavviare
<ziovale> se  va OK - diversamente vi disturbero' nei prossimi giorni -  GRAZIE MILLE  A TUTTI VOI  PER LA PAZIENZA
<rango> salve
<rango> ho bisogno di aiuto per condividere una rete tra xp e kubuntu
<rango> qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<krabador> !samba | rango
<ubot-it> rango: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Samba
<Ang> Salve
<Ang> Qualcuno mi sa dire se devo installare bbswitch per spegnere in automatico nvidia. Ho installato bumblebee. Ovvero la tengo sempre accesa?
<Ang> Su ubuntu 14.04
<Ang> Salve jester, grazie per il suggerimento, ho tolto prime ora tutto k
<nikokart> ciao ho una domanda quando scarico il file iso di ubuntu io lo voglio mettere su chiavetta come faccio a renderlo boottabile???
<akis24> nikokart:  che sistema usi ?
<gikol> cerca unetboottin trovi le istruzioni
<gikol> nikokart > http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Unetbootin trovi tutto
<kimal73x2> ciao cosa devo usare per vedere se ci sono cluster difettosi sul disco? il sistema operativo è 12.04 lts
<gikol> nikokart> èunetbootin è multipiattaforma cioè per win, mac os x e linux
<Ang> Ciao jester, grazie ho risolto
<Ang> Qualcuno sa dirmi se con bumblebee la nvidia resta sempre accessa se non si installa anche bbswitch?
<frezli> non ho mai visto una distribuzione baccata come la nuova 14.04 64 , veramente incredibile , più che una LTS sembra un prototipo di distribuzione , povero ubuntu da quando si sono inventati unity sono in caduta libera , figuriamoci quando introdurano MIR , si salvi chi può
<frezli> ang .... intanto se hai nvidia e la 14.04 devi usare i driver nouveau perchè quelli proprietari nvidia sono ingestibili
<DVBT> Ciao a tutti  avrei bisogno di impostare il telecomando della seguente chiavetta dvb "aver media volar entertainment pack", ho già installato lirc ora devo configurarlo grazie
<Ab3L> come faccio ad eliminare le configurazioni residue ? esiste un comando per farlo? e se le elimino selvaggiamente senza perdere tempo a scegliere quale, in quali rischi incorro?
<cybernova> Ab3L, intendi tutto /etc ?
<Ab3L> no. intendo solo le configurazioni residue di file che dovrei aver già rimosso.
<Ab3L> cybernova: sai, invece di scrivere sudo apt-get purge nomepacchetto, oppure sudo apt-get --purge remove nomepacchetto, ho fatto solo sudo apt-get remove nomepacchetto
<Ab3L> ed allora ho dei file che restano. ma siccome il pacchetto non c'è più, non so più quali sono da eliminare.
<cybernova> Ab3L, con dpkg -l | egrep '^rc' visualizzi tutti i pacchetti rimossi ma che hanno dei file di configurazione ancora sulla macchina
<Ab3L> grazie cybernova.
<cybernova> e quindi con sudo dpkg --purge nomepacchetto rimuovi i file di configurazione
<cybernova> prego
<Krash_> salve ragazzi, volevo sapere se è possibile sostituire il blue-tooth applet con blueman-applet? se si, bisogna disinstallare gnome-bluetooth?
<DVBT> Ciao a tutti  avrei bisogno di impostare il telecomando della seguente chiavetta dvb "aver media volar entertainment pack", ho già installato lirc ora devo configurarlo grazie
<floryn90> Un saluto a tutti i membri del canale
<floryn90> ragazzi ho un problema con l'aggiornamento di Kubuntu dalla versione 13.10 alla 14.04
<floryn90> in prattica ho fatto un do-release-upgrade da terminale
<floryn90> e al riavvio non mi si avvia il desktop
<floryn90> andando a vedere meglio scopro che ci sono dei pacchetti bloccati
<floryn90> ho provato con apt-get -f install ma niente
<floryn90> mi dice che non ci sono aggiornamenti da installare
<floryn90> qualcuno mi può dare una mano a risolvere il problema ?
<floryn90> non vorrei installare il tutto da capo con il CD
<sdeluca> ciao a tutti ho appena installate ubuntu 14.04. come posso installare il mostra desktop nel launcher??
<floryn90> sdeluca, lo trovi in Impostazioni=>Aspetto=>Comportamento
<sdeluca> grazie mille!!
<sdeluca> un'altra cosa.. quando installo un programma dove va a finire?? non trovo le applicazioni... scusate ma è la prima volta con linux
<aleritty> Ciao a tutti! Ho un problema con il boot del mio nuovo notebook Toshiba. Io installo, riavvio e va tutto. Poi spengo il PC e all'accensione non c'è più grub (o almeno così pare)
<aleritty> A nessuno capita il problema del messaggio "reboot andselect proper boot device"?
<fabio> sera
<fabio> ma la 14.04 ha problemi con account google?
<floryn90> floryn90 saluta fabio
<fabio> da 14.04 vi funziona l applicazione gmail del software centre?
<akis24> sera
<Ab3L> salve. vorrei sapere come fare a vedere il volume totale delle sottocartelle di una directory, una per una.
<Ab3L> forse ho trovato (per avere solo le grandezze in mega e giga byte): sudo du -ch ~/ | grep -e ^[0-9].[MG] | sort -n
<Ab3L> più semplice: du -sh <lista cartelle>, oppure du -csh <lista cartelle>
<jluke> Cè nessuno=
<jluke> ?
<floryn90> jluke, se hai un problema, esponilo
<cybernova> ubuntu 14.04 alla schermata di login una volta inserita la password, da schermo nero e ritorna nella schermata di login
<floryn90> cybernova, controllato che non sia un problema di driver video ?
<floryn90> per caso usi dei driver amd ?
<cybernova> floryn90, no, ho semplicemente riavviato, utilizzo driver nvidia
<floryn90> fai un aggiornamento del sistema
<floryn90> dalla schermata di login premi alt+Ctrl+f1
<floryn90> fai il login
<floryn90> e poi un sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get -y upgrade && sudo apt-get -y dist-upgrade
<cybernova> floryn90, ho risolto eliminando tutti i file .Xauthority probabilmente c'è stato qualche problema prima quando ho acceduta alla macchina con ssh e abilitando l'X11 forwarding
<cybernova> floryn90, grazie
<floryn90> cybernova, di nulla
<drox> salve ragazzi ho un problema
<drox> non riesco più a  masterizzare
<mikeit> hi
<drox> ragazzi come mai non riesco a vedere il mio masterizzatore anche se è collegato e conil  bottone si apre e si chiude?
<drox> che comando devo dare per vedere se è riconosciuto dal sistema?
<drox> enzotib, scusa se ti rompo non capisco perchè non riesco più a vedere da ubuntu12.04 il mio masterizzatore cd-dvd come faccio a capire se il sistema me lo riconosce?
<drox> risolto grazie
<garbage_> BeneSalve
<|gonzo|> ciao a tutti
<CloudySky> Ciao a tutti
<CloudySky> Sapete configurare un telecomando con lirc? Grazie.
<Adri_> Ehi, buonasera a tutti, mi sentite?! :)
<CloudySky> Sapete configurare un telecomando con lirc? Grazie.
<Adri_> Ho problemi ad installare Xubuntu cul mio pC, qualcuno può aiutarmi?!
<Adri_> No eh?! Vabbè, forse è tardi, riprovo domani...
#ubuntu-it 2014-04-23
<dextah> sera
<akis24> giorno
<gian_> Scusate, che differenza c'è tra Ubuntu 14.04 lts e Ubuntu 10.04 lts Versione della comunica?
<ExPBoy> gian_: che il 10.04 è obsoleto
<gian_> ExPBoy, scusa ho sbagliato a scrivere, tra Ubuntu 14.04 lts e Ubuntu 14.04 lts Versione della comunità
<ExPBoy> gian_: non saprei mai usato versioni della comunità
<akis24> poca roba gian_  tradotta in italiano e qualche altra cosa di poco conto
<bito> buongiorno
<bito> salve vorrei sapere come faccio a dare ad una cartella i permessi per tutti gli utenti
<akis24> bito:  http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/PermessiFile
<bito> grazie
<mertoli> hi
<mertoli> there is someone?
<cristian_c> !english | mertoli
<ubot-it> mertoli: Please join the international channel #ubuntu if you want to speak english. Here only italian language is permitted. Thank you
<mertoli> ciao c'è qualcuno?
<cristian_c> !qualcuno | mertoli
<ubot-it> mertoli: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<mertoli> non ho mai provato linux ubuntu vorrei istallarlo su il mio pc però ho solo programmi che girano su windows, potrò utilizzarli o posso dirgli addio?
<cristian_c> mertoli, secondo me, dovresti provare in live, e se ti piace installalo in dual boot
<mertoli> scusa forse non capisco cosa vuoi dirmi, mi stai suggerendo la partizione in due sistemi operativi?
<akis24> mertoli:  fatti una live e usa l'opzione " prova senza installare " e poi decidi che fare
<Veneziano78> Un buon giorno a tutti...
<Veneziano78> Chi ha tempo per darmi qualche dritta sul server?
<mertoli> quello l'ho fatto lunix  se intendi il tuor e mi piace, volevo solo capire se perdevo tutti i miei programmi
<cristian_c> mertoli, quindi, hai già provato in live?
<mertoli> si solo sul tour o come lo chiami tu live
<cristian_c> mertoli, non è un tour
<mertoli> ok allora dove trovo "live"?
<cristian_c> mertoli, scusa, tu cos'hai fatto?
<mertoli> sono andato sul sito e ho fatto un tour come c'è scritto
<cristian_c> mertoli, non devi fare un tour
<mertoli> ho trovato cmq la funzione live
<cristian_c> mertoli, devi bootare da dvd
<cristian_c> o cd
<mertoli> ma ho deciso di istallarlo cmq mi ricorda molto OX di apple che utilizzo molto bene
<mertoli> nel caso posso partizionare il disco e avere sia ubuntu che windows
<cristian_c> mertoli, secondo me, è meglio se provi prima in live di persona
<mertoli> perchè dici ciò?
<cristian_c> mertoli, perché le cose vanno provate, prima di essere installare, è una buona regola
<mertoli_> rieccomi
<ExPBoy> anche perchè se ci sono incompatibilità hardware se provi da live te ne accorgi
<mertoli_> mmmmh non avevo pensato a ciò
<mertoli_> però e una workstation hp che problematiche si possono riscontrare?
<ExPBoy> e che ti costa provare?
<ExPBoy> e comunque se non vuoi provare poi non venire qui a chiedere perchè non va la tal cosa :)
<cristian_c> ExPBoy, quoto
<CloudySky> Ciao a tutti mi aiutate cortesemente a configurare un telecomando con lirc?
<CloudySky> Ho trovato questa video guida su internet ma non so dove mettere le mani Grazie http://www.videoguidelinux.org/it/hardware/62-configurazione-linux-lirc-per-telecomando-dvb-t
<draezan> Buongiorno, a chi posso rivolgermi per un problema tecnico ?
<ken17> ciao
<cybernova> !chedi | draezan
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'chedi'
<cybernova> !chiedi | draezan
<ubot-it> draezan: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Stealth_> Ciao, ho installato kubuntu su ho dove c'era win7. Ora all'accensione parte kubuntu, ma non appare la schermata x scelta sistema operativo da avviare. Come posso fare? Grazie.
<Stealth_> Correggo. ho ---  HD
<ExPBoy> eh s el'hai installato dove c'era win7 non vorrei che avessi cancellato win7
<Stealth_> No win7 c'è , vedo la sua partizione e i files
<Stealth_> Ho 2
<Stealth_> Partizioni 1 con win7 e una con kubuntu
<ExPBoy> al boot ti compare il grub?
<Stealth_> No, appunto mi manca il grub
<Stealth_> Parte diretto in kub
<ExPBoy> !rub
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'rub'
<ExPBoy> !grub
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<Stealth_> Vale anche x kubuntu?
<ExPBoy> sempre quella è
<Stealth_> Tnx, provo
<draezan> Ho installato Ubuntu 13.10, a richiesta di upgrade alla versione 14.04 decido di scaricare gli aggiornamenti.Al riavvio il desktop non funziona (Posso vedere il mouse ma se clicco e trascino non visualizzo il "box"). Ho provato a rimuovere compiz da CTRL+ALT+F1 (seguendo una guida), ma il problema non è stato risolto.Scusate la lunghezza del post
<cybernova> !unityreset | draezan
<ubot-it> draezan: per resettare unity alle impostazioni di partenza, premi alt+f2 (o apri un terminale) e digita: unity --reset | Da Ubuntu 12.10 in avanti: sudo apt-get install dconf-tools esegui nel terminale:  dconf reset -f /org/compiz
<draezan> Grazie mille! Provo subito !
<emmeti2014> Buongiorno. Non riesco a configurare la chiavetta Coop voce per la navigazione internet sul mio pc, con 14.04
<draezan> Ciao, ho provato a fare un reset di unity (che non risultava neanche installata). Purtroppo non sono riuscito a proseguire oltre dconf reset -f /org/compiz , che ho scritto esdattamente in questa maniera. L'output che ho ricevuto : "WARNING" no DISPLAY variable set, setting it to :0" Poi, "ERROR the reset option is now deprecated".
<emmeti2014> ?
<emmeti2014> e quindi come è possibile procedere?
<draezan> Non lo so ... xD
<emmeti2014> ok. Grazie lo stesso
<CloudySky> Riciao ragazzi Chiedo sempre aiuto per configurare un telecomando con lirc... Ho trovato questa videoguida si internet ma non mi sembra sia uguale al mio caso.. http://www.videoguidelinux.org/it/hardware/62-configurazione-linux-lirc-per-telecomando-dvb-t
<zio111> Ciao a tutti, ho appena installato kubuntu 14.04 LTS e ho un problema con firefox. Alcuni siti come google o twitter mi vengono rediretti sulla versione https dandomi un errore di certificato.
<zio111> non so come correggere questo errore, qualcuno riesce ad aiutarmi?
<zio111> Grazie
<tony_> salve, ho un portatile asus s551lb con doppia scheda grafica (intel - nvidia); monto su ubuntu 14.04 LTS e già di suo mi rileva i driver proprietari della nvidia; solo che andando in nvidia-settings e selezionando la gpu, dopo un pò che navigo in internet il pc si blocca..qualche aiuto?
<bellu> ciao! ho xubuntu 14.04 ed ho un problema con la scheda audio: non viene riconosciuta alla prima accensione del pc, ma solamente se faccio un riavvio. qualche aiuto?
<franceskoo> Impossibile recuperare bzip2:/var/lib/apt/lists/partial/it.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_precise-backports_main_source_Sources  Somma hash non corrispondente Impossibile scaricare alcuni file di indice: saranno ignorati o verranno usati quelli vecchi.
<franceskoo> qualcuno mi può aiutare
<franceskoo> ubuntu 12.04
<xman> Salve, scusate, chi puo darmi una mano con libreoffice?
<tony_> alve, ho un portatile asus s551lb con doppia scheda grafica (intel - nvidia); monto su ubuntu 14.04 LTS e già di suo mi rileva i driver proprietari della nvidia; solo che andando in nvidia-settings e selezionando la gpu, dopo un pò che navigo in internet il pc si blocca..qualche aiuto?
<Ozzyboshi> anche a me si bloccava, poi ho installato i nouveau e non succede piu
<bellu> ciao a tutti!ho fatto sparire in qualche modo l'indicatore del volume sulla barra in alto a dx e non riesco più ad attivarlo.qualcuno sa darmi qualche dritta?
<Ozzyboshi> impostazioni di sistema -> audio -> mostrare volume barra menu selezionato ?
<bellu> Ozzyboshi: scusa, mi son dimenticato di dire che ho xubuntu 14.04 e non ho l'icona audio tra il menu di sistema...
<Ozzyboshi> su ubuntu 14.04 è cosi, su xubuntu non so, a parte questo mi verrebbe da pensare che esista un menu equivalente per le impostazioni audio
<bellu> Ozzyboshi: sono tre giorni che ci sbatto la testa, ma non riesco a trovare una cosa simile a quella che dici tu...
<CloudySky> Riririciao a tutti ho bisogno di aiuto per configurare un telecomando con lirc Grazie.
<bellu> Ozzyboshi: in xubuntu 14.04, se clicco con il dx sulla barra dove ci sono le icone della rete a la bustina delle mail, si apre un "plugin indicatore"..su questo non c'è l-icona del volume...
<Ozzyboshi> non so che dirti, bisogna che ti aiuti qualcuno con installato xubuntu, magari puoi chiedere sul servizio ask
<krabador> chi chiede di xubuntu?
<bellu> Ozzyboshi: ok, grazie dell'aiuto!!
<krabador> bellu, sei tu che chiedi di xubuntu?
<bellu> krabador: ciao, sono io che chiedo di xubuntu...
<krabador> bene, chiedi pure
<bellu> krabador: se ti ricordi ho scritto l'altro giorno perchè avevo un problema con la scheda audio che non veniva riconosciuta all'avvio, ma solo al riavvio...
<bellu> krabador: ora mi sembra di aver risolto, ma tra tutti i smanettamenti che ho fatto , ho fatto sparire l'icona del volume nella barra in alto a dx e non riesco a ripristinarla..
<bellu> krabador: ho aggiornato a xubuntu 14.04
<krabador> bellu, allora
<dany__> salve!
<bellu> krabador: riusciresti a spiegarmi come rispristinare sto benedetto indicatore del volume?
<krabador> allora, vai sulla barra in alto
<krabador> tasto destro
<krabador> aggiungi nuovi elementi
<krabador> plugin indicatore
<krabador> dentro c'è l'elemento del volume
<UBUNTINA> salve a tutti
<dany__> raga come posso fare a mantenere sempre visibile appmenu (stile osx) in ubuntu 14.04 flashback?
<dany__> ma vorrei riuscirci senza app di terze parti ke creano casini!
<dany__> oltretutto il cssm non supporta la parte experimental nella ubuntu 14.04
<UBUNTINA> volevo sapere l'ultima versione di ubuntu si può installare senza dover crare una usb live?
<bellu> krabador: ho provato, ma dentro il plugin indicatore non ho l'elemento del volume...
<krabador> bellu, creane uno nuobo
<krabador> nuovo
<krabador> e successivamente, tasto detro, proprietà del plugin
<krabador> UBUNTINA, puoi fare un dvd
<bellu> krabador: è quello che ho fatto ma il volume non c'è...ci sono tre icone, tra cui power management, messaging menu e application indicators...ma non il volume...
<krabador> !imagebin | bellu
<ubot-it> bellu: Vuoi mostrarci una schermata del tuo problema? Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<bellu> krabador: ci provo...
<bellu> krabador: eccolo: http://imagebin.org/307104
<krabador> bellu, bene
<Guest49815> ciao c'è qualcuno che mi puo' dare una dritta per supporto su  wireless non riesco a capire dov'è il problema nn mi rileva manco le reti
<bellu> krabador: non fare caso all'icona della cassa che vedi: è un lanciatore che ho creato io per non rimanere senza controllo del volume, ma quello di default di xubuntu è meglio e rivorrei quello..
<Guest49815> devo aprire un tread sul forum ?
<krabador> allora, pannello --- preferenze del pannello ----- elementi ----- elimini plugin indicatore ------ ricrei plugin indicatore
<CloudySky> Ho bisogno di aiuto per configurare un telecomando con lirc Grazie.
<krabador> Guest25740, che ubuntu hai?
<bellu> krabador: niente da fare, manca sempre il volume...è come se non ci fosse più tra gli indicatori del plugin...chissà che minchia ho fatto...
<krabador> bellu, dammi un attimo .
<akaGb> krabador dicevi a me ?
<bellu> krabador: intanto grazie infinite per i tuoi tentativi....
<krabador> bellu, sembra essere un problema abbastanza frequente
<krabador> akaGb, si
<akaGb> 12.04
<akaGb> ubuntu
<krabador> akaGb, sudo lshw -C network , e incolla in pastebin
<krabador> !pastebin | akaGb
<ubot-it> akaGb: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<krabador> bellu, allora, apri il terminale, manda sudo apt-get install --reinstall indicator-sound indicator-sound-gtk2
<CloudySky> Non voglio far inviperire nessuno ma sono due giorni che pongo la stessa domanda e nessuno mi risponde...
<krabador> bellu, incolla in pastebin
<Tiff8> ei#
<krabador> !pastebin | bellu
<ubot-it> bellu: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<krabador> CloudySky, chi c'è e sa la risposta risponde
<krabador> CloudySky, che ubuntu ?
<CloudySky> Okkappa, Kubuntu 14.04
<Tiff8> ei#
<akaGb> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7314540/
<Tiff8> qualcuno...
<bellu> krabador: questa è la risposta dal terminale: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7314544/
<Tiff8> mi consiglia un sito di qualcosa...
<krabador> CloudySky, sudo dpkg -l | grep lirc
<krabador> !pastebin | CloudySky
<ubot-it> CloudySky: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<krabador> !qualcuno | Tiff8
<ubot-it> Tiff8: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<CloudySky> Ho trovato una guida su internet ma ad un verto punto mi blocco perchè non mi escono le stesse scritte. Se può interessare la guida è questa: http://www.videoguidelinux.org/it/hardware/62-configurazione-linux-lirc-per-telecomando-dvb-t
<CloudySky> Certo*
<krabador> CloudySky, hai cercato nella documentazione ufficiale ubuntu, se c'era qualcosa che faceva al caso tuo?
<krabador> !lirc
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'lirc'
<akaGb> krabador  http://paste.ubuntu.com/7314540/
<krabador> bellu, riavvia , elimina il plugin indicator eventualmente presente e ricreane uno nuovo
<krabador> akaGb, sudo rfkill list
<bellu> krabador: provo e tifaccio sapere...
<CloudySky> Ho cercato anche sul sito di lirc ma per me è arabo, l'altro giorno avevamo provato io e cristian_c ma probabilmente avevo pastrocchiato troppo. Ho formattato tutto messo il firmware della chiavetta dvb e ora devo far funzionare il telecomando con Kaffeine se hai tempo ti chiedo di seguirmi ovviamente dopo gli user che ci sono prima di me...
<akaGb> krabrador  http://paste.ubuntu.com/7314590/
<CloudySky> ops
<CloudySky> arrivo
<CloudySky> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7314600/
<krabador> akaGb, dpkg -l | grep linux-firmware
<bellu> krabador, sei un grande!!! risolto!!! ora ho l'icona del volume finalmente ripristinata!!!
<krabador> bellu, bene
<krabador> :D
<Guest98995> #aircrack-ng
<ExPBoy> ?
<akaGb> krabrador http://paste.ubuntu.com/7314627/
<Guest98995> #aircrack-ng
<ExPBoy> ancora?
<bellu> krabador, ma per curiosità, dove hai reperito le info per sistemare questo problema? ho cercato dovunque in questi giorni...
<krabador> akaGb, allora , sudo apt-get install linux-firmware-nonfree
<akaGb> krabador installato
<krabador> akaGb, riavvia , e controlla le reti wireless dal task
<krabador> bellu, ti ho semplicemente fatto reinstallre i 2 pacchetti implicati
<akaGb> k
<krabador> pausa pranzo
<CloudySky> asd
<CloudySky> krabador:  ci sei piu' tardi?
<bellu> krabador, grazie infinite ancora!!!
<akaGb> allora ora vedo le connessioni wifi si connette ma non  mi apre il web
<akaGb> krabrador che puo' essere ?
<ViCe95> akaGb: che "router" hai?
<akaGb> alice
<ViCe95> akaGb: wifi 2 plus?
<akaGb> come faccio a saperlo ?
<ViCe95> akaGb: è bianco,rettangolare, con due antenne?
<akaGb> si
<ViCe95> akaGb: l'hai mai usato prima?
<ViCe95> akaGb: anche su altri os?
<akaGb> allora da pc mia compagna funge  sul mio no manco con win xp
<akaGb> è tipo un anno che tento di capire poi mi arrendo
<akaGb> e attacco il cavo ethernet
<akaGb> è che adesso dovrei andare ad un workshop e senza wifi son senza pc ..
<ViCe95> akaGb: il problema diciamo che sta nel router che in realtà è un modem.
<ViCe95> akaGb: serve una connessione pppoe
<akaGb> che devo fare ?
<ViCe95> akaGb: apri un terminale e scrivi : sudo pppoeconf
<ViCe95> akaGb: senza cavo eth e con il wifi
<akaGb> quindi devo disconnettere
<ViCe95> akaGb: allora disconnettiti , ti do delle indicazioni: fai sempre invio ad ogni avviso,poi la connessione wifi andrà
<akaGb> Vice95
<akaGb> fatto
<akaGb> VICe95 ci sei ancora?
<akaGb> ho perso il comando che mi avevi postato sudo pp..?
<ViCe95> akaGb: ci sono
<ViCe95> akaGb:  sudo pppoeconf
<akaGb> quindi stacco il cavo connetto wifi e lancio sudo?
<ViCe95> si
<akaGb> ok provo
<Ubaser> ciao
<Ubaser> Qualche anima pia potrebbe aiutarmi a collegare la mia chiavetta wifi netgear wna 3100
<floryn90> ciao a tutti
<akaGb> VICe95 allora
<floryn90> ragazzi ho un problema con la ventola del processore sul mio notebook
<floryn90> in prattica sta sempre al massimo dei giri
<akaGb> con il comando è partita la config ma mi ha posto delle domande
<akaGb> tipo se volevo login e passw
<akaGb> ho detto sempre di si
<kboy> ragazzi un consiglio, ho aggiornato il mio ubuntu da 13.10 a 14.04 lts ora no va nulla si è bloccato e mi da sto messaggio:  http://i.imgur.com/GzZ6Fv5.jpg
<kboy> sapete come accedere ad ubuntu di nuovo?
<akaGb> ma al riavvio con cavo eth staccato  nn ha caricato il network controller e manca  pure ora
<akaGb> robe inscredibili sta connessione wireless  o
<akaGb> hai ancora tempo VICe95 se no chiudo
<ViCe95> akaGb: ci sono
<azuma_> acer aspire 3053 WxMI con lUbuntu, da recente aggiornamento 10.04 a 12.04 ho problemi con l'audio, la musica delle tracce è sempre molto più alta delle voci, posso risolvere, oppure hardware andato?
<akaGb> mo è sparito il network controller dalla grafica e
<azuma_> ...e pure il wifi non risponde più...uso tethering USB...
<ViCe95> akaGb: che os ?
<azuma_> ...vorrei pure migliorar prestazioni...
<akaGb> ubuntu 12.04 tls
<alfa90> sera
<CloudySky> Rinnovo la mia domanda, ho bisogno di aiuto per configurare un telecomando con lirc. Grazie.
<alfa90> domandina se possibile
<akaGb> ViCe95 ubuntu 12.04 tls
<ViCe95> akaGb: dalla dash scrivi nm-applet
<azuma_> ma se tutti domandiam e nessuno risponde, è un bel ca*+no
<Matt_91> azuma_: domanda e qualcuno risponde se sa )
<Matt_91> :)
<azuma_> rinnovo: acer aspire 3053 WxMI con lUbuntu, da recente aggiornamento 10.04 a 12.04 ho problemi con l'audio nel senso che la musica è sempre molto più alta rispetto alle voci, qualcuno potrebbe assistermi in un controllo sul settaggio dell'audio? grazie in anticipo
<akaGb> ViCe95 si è piantato
<Matt_91> azuma_: quali voci? hai suoni di sistema?
<Matt_91> *ai
<ViCe95> akaGb: cosa? tutto?
<azuma_> non saprei, ho provato a smanettar un pò dappertutto, tra alsamixer e VLC, ma niente
<akaGb> la dash
<Matt_91> azuma_: come non saprei XD se non lo sai tu
<akaGb> qui l'errore http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7315116/
<azuma_> ascoltando musica ok, ma con i divx i livelli della musica di sottofondo coprono del tutto le voci!!
<kboy> c'è nessuno esperto che mi può aiutare? thanks
<Matt_91> azuma_: si magari di quelli scaricati da internet illegalmente con audio registrato con microfono al cinema XD
<Matt_91> !qualcuno | kboy
<ubot-it> kboy: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<akaGb> ViCe95  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7315116/
<azuma_> assolutamente no, autoprodotti da dvd originali, copie da viaggio, conosco la qualità ascoltata con winzozzo
<Matt_91> azuma_: non lo so. mai riscontrato questo problema. non so aiutarti.
<ViCe95> akaGb: ho visto, prova a riavviare
<akaGb> con il cavo attaccato
<azuma_> potremmo solo controllare se i settaggi con l'audio sono ok, tipo se ho impostato la scheda audio oppure no, perfavore?
<azuma_> dammi il cmd e uso pastebin
<ViCe95> akaGb: staccalo e vedi se funziona se no attacchi l' eth
<ViCe95> azuma_: hai risolto?
<azuma_> no
<azuma_> vorrei solo controllar con qualcuno settaggi audio rapidamente, datemi dei cmd e vi posto i risultati
<ViCe95> azuma_: cosa hai fatto in alsamixer?
<azuma_> non mi ricordo, sono un newbie, pronto alle bastonate per i pasticci che combino
<CloudySky> Rinnovo la mia domanda, ho bisogno di aiuto per configurare un telecomando con lirc. Grazie.
<ViCe95> CloudySky: non l'ho mai fatto però proviamo a fare qualcosa
<CloudySky> Finalmente Grazie :D
<ViCe95> akaGb: come va?
<akaGb> VICe95 niente
<ViCe95> akaGb: nemmeno nm?
<akaGb> nm  nn c'è nelle app
<g-w-e> buon pomeriggio, qualcuno mi aiuta con questa scheda audio :VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8237A/VT8251 HDA Controller , non emette alcun suono e ubuntu 14.04 la idendifica come output dummy
<akaGb> ogni volta mi dice quando carica la grafica  network configuraction...
<ViCe95> akaGb: vedi se trovi connessioni di rete
<akaGb> dove?
<akaGb> nelle app nn c'è
<ViCe95> akaGb: nella dash
<ViCe95> g-w-e: qual'è il problema?
<g-w-e> non funziona nulla come audio, ovvero non esce suono dalle casse
<g-w-e> il microfono oscilla ma in riproduzione non riproduce nulla
<CloudySky> ...
<akaGb> ViCe95  c'è  dalla dash ma non vede nessuna connessione
<ViCe95> g-w-e: in che senso oscilla effetto larsen?
<g-w-e> vedo i led salire, ma le casse non riproducono suoni di alcun genere riproducendo un file o altro
<g-w-e> le casse non riproducono nulla
<ViCe95> akaGb: fai così ALT-f2 e scrivi nm-applet
<ViCe95> g-w-e: apri un terminale
<akaGb> ViCe95 ma devo aprire un terminale ?
<g-w-e> ViCe95, fatto
<ViCe95> akaGb: no se premi alt-f2 si apre la dash
<ViCe95> g-w-e: scrivi alsamixer
<CloudySky> Vabè aspetto il mio turno visto che mi sa che il mio problema è un po' anomalo..
<kboy> non riesco ad accedere ad ubuntu, come fare da live cd x accedere ai dati che ho x farci un back up ed eventualmente reinstallare tutto?
<akaGb> ViCe95 fatto
<g-w-e> ViCe95,alsamixer
<g-w-e> impossibile aprire il mixer: File o directory non esistente
<ViCe95> kboy: non accedi per la password o altro?
<kboy> non parte nulla
<kboy> solo live cd
<ViCe95> akaGb: fatto?
<akaGb> si
<ViCe95> akaGb: trovato?
<ViCe95> CloudySky: racconta
<ViCe95> !voce
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'voce'
<ViCe95> !voci
<ubot-it> elenco delle voci presenti nel database di ubot-it: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/UbotIt/Voci
<akaGb> ViCe95 si connessioni di rete trovato
<CloudySky> ViCe95: ho installato una chiavetta dvb (aver media volar entertainment pack) su kubuntu 14.04, ho messo il firmware e la chiavetta con Kaffeine funziona discretamente, ora dato che ho anche il telecomando vorrei configurarlo con lirc ma per me le guide su internet e la documentazione sul sito ufficiale di lirc sono arabo.
<akaGb> ViCe95 lo devo lanciare nel terminale ?
<ViCe95> akaGb: no
<steo> ciao, ho un vecchio pentium M su cui volevo installare la versione 32 bit, sono subito andato a cozzare sul pae disabilitato, qualcuno mi sa dire un metodo veloce ed efficace per risolvere?
<steo> grazie
<ViCe95> CloudySky: hai visto il sito videoguidelinux lì c'è una guida semplice
<louiscesar> salne
<louiscesar> salve
<louiscesar> una domanda
<ViCe95> akaGb:  quindi da ethernet funziona?
<louiscesar> una volta installato
<CloudySky> ViCe95: Si l'ho vista ma se mi segui è meglio perchè non mi compaiono le stesse scritte della guida sul terminale... Grazie.
<louiscesar> i driver li trova in automatico?
<akaGb> ViCe95  cosa funziona ?
<ViCe95> akaGb: internet?
<akaGb> certo son connesso
<ViCe95> akaGb: pensavo fossi su un altro pc
<akaGb> no no
<akaGb> purtroppo ho solo questo
<CloudySky> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<louiscesar> salve permettete una domanda?
<akaGb> louiscesar falla subito  se qualcuno sa ti aiuta
<louiscesar> vorrei sapere se una volta installato ubuntu
<louiscesar> i driver me li trova in automatico
<louiscesar> ?
<akaGb> si a meno di errori
<louiscesar> quindi modem e roba varia si configura da solo?
<CloudySky> louiscesar: per la maggior parte dei componenti si... Per alcuni c'è da diventare matti se non sai dove mettere le mani tipo me.
<ViCe95_> akaGb: prova questo link http://www.lffl.org/2013/08/ubuntu-il-collegamento-di-network.html
<CloudySky> ViCe95_:  Dove devo scrivere? In questo nick adesso?
<ViCe95_> CloudySky: ero in un terminale testo senza grafica mi sono spostato per vedere i link
<CloudySky> Ahhh ok ora hai visto quello che ti ho scritto?
<ViCe95_> CloudySky: il paste ?
<CloudySky> Si tutto insomma
<CloudySky> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7315280/
<CloudySky> E' questo vedi te se ci capisci qualcosa... In pratica è il secondo comando della videoguida.
<g-w-e> ciao, stacco riprovo in altro momento, scusate devo andare. buona serata ^_^
<ViCe95_> g-w-e: prova questo aplay /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Center.wav
<akaGb> ViCe95  pensa che nn mi accetta il comando  stop: Unknown instance:
<ViCe95_> akaGb: passa al secondo
<akaGb> è riapparso
<akaGb> ma nn mi lascia fare modifiche
<ViCe95_> akaGb: apri e postami uno screen
<pino> problema durante aggiornamento.il pc non si avvia piu' e presenta error /boot/grub/i386-pc/boot.mod  che fare?
<akaGb> ViCe95 con la app aperta nn mi fa lo screen
<akaGb> robe da matti
<ViCe95_> akaGb: che dice?
<akaGb> ViCe95 scusami ma non capisco che dice che ?
<ViCe95_> akaGb: nm
<akaGb> tipo gli spunti su abilita connessioni  senza fili la spunta non si leva e manco le rileva
<ViCe95_> akaGb: vai a modifica connessioni
<akaGb> k
<akaGb> ci sono
<akaGb> aperto
<ViCe95_> akaGb: aggiungi , DSL
<akaGb> k
<akaGb> fatto
<akaGb> parametri da passare ?
<ViCe95_> akaGb:  nella scheda dsl?
<akaGb> si
<ViCe95_> metti alice a tutti e 3
<akaGb> ??
<MaxFrames> salve
<ViCe95_> akaGb: quindi?
<akaGb> scusa
<ViCe95_> !chiedi | MaxFrames
<ubot-it> MaxFrames: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<akaGb> alice alice alice dove c'è  user logi passw servizio ?
<MaxFrames> ViCe95: ho per caso chiesto il permesso di chiedere?
<ViCe95_> akaGb: si
<MaxFrames> mi sa che ti e' scappata una macro ;)
<ViCe95_> MaxFrames: si , era per rompere il ghiaccio
<kboy> come posso accedere ai miei dati via cd live?
<akaGb> ok
<MaxFrames> ah, ok, ha rotto il ghiaccio e anche qualcos'altro :P :P
<MaxFrames> ciao a tutti comunque, sono un neo-lubuntiano
<MaxFrames> niente da segnalare, e' una figata
<kboy> si è bloccato tutto passando da 13.10 a 14.04
<akaGb> allora scusa MaXFrame ma questa chat è di supporto
<ViCe95_> MaxFrames: benvenuto nel club ! neo-lubuntiano o neo-linuxiano?
<MaxFrames> neo-lubuntiano
<MaxFrames> anche se linux lo uso meno di altri o.s.
<ViCe95_> akaGb: passa all'altra scheda generale
<akaGb> k
<ViCe95_> akaGb: e metti connessione automatica
<MaxFrames> lubuntu mi ha fatto rinascere un netbook che davo per spacciato, per questo l'amo
<ViCe95_> akaGb: che significa k?
<MaxFrames> ok
<akaGb> ok
<ViCe95_> k
<akaGb> fatto
<ViCe95_> akaGb: funziona?
<akaGb> spe che salvo
<akaGb> ViCe95 ma nn ha parametri
<akaGb> mac address
<akaGb> ecc ecc
<akaGb> allora schede di DSL --->VIA CAVO --->IPV4 ---->PPP
<akaGb> bo mi sa che non risolvero' mai
<ViCe95_> akaGb: sudo pon dsl-provider
<akaGb> <ViCe95 /usr/sbin/pppd: In file /etc/ppp/options: unrecognized option '/dev/ttyACM0'
<akaGb> nn ho fatto il paste scusa
<ViCe95_> akaGb: usi una periferica usb?
<akaGb> per il mouse
<ViCe95_> akaGb: no,per il wifi
<akaGb> no
<ViCe95_> perchè ttyACM0 è una periferica usb
<akaGb> guarda non ho idea
<akaGb> è un anno che provo a risolvere sto arcano
<ViCe95_> akaGb: riprova con sudo pppoeconf
<akaGb> ok aspe pero
<akaGb> quando parte la grafica
<akaGb> mi chiede cose che non so
<akaGb> tipo se ci vuole login e passw
<akaGb> e altre cose
<ViCe95_> lascia user e pass
<akaGb> vuoti?
<ViCe95_> come sono
<akaGb> alle altre sempre si
<ViCe95_> si
<akaGb> devo disconnettere?
<ViCe95_> fai plog
<akaGb> ?
<ViCe95_> scrivi plog
<akaGb> in shell
<ViCe95_> si
<akaGb> Apr 23 17:44:19 giuseppe-laptop pppd[4679]: In file /etc/ppp/options: unrecognized option '/dev/ttyACM0'
<asiotta03> ciao sto scaricando ubuntu sulla chiavetta usb ..... per installarlo poi come faccio?
<ViCe95_> akaGb: scrivi iwconfig
<akaGb> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7315592/
<akaGb> asiotta03 devi poi settare da bios nel boot come prima opzione Usb
<ViCe95_> akaGb: stacca il cavo e fai il pppoe conf
<akaGb> k
<gian_> ciao, vorrei passare dalla 12.04 alla 14.04, ma ci sarebbe un modo per vedere tutti i programmi da me installati?, che comando potrei lanciare?
<kboy> ragazzi quella prima di loop è una o di otranto o uno zero?? sudo mount -o loop /win/ubuntu/disks/root.disk /vdisk
<ViCe95_> gian_: prova dal software center
<ViCe95_> kboy: è un o di solito son o sempre lettere
<ViCe95_> akaGb: fatto?
<akaGb> un casino
<kboy> ok grazie
<ViCe95_> akaGb: perché?
<akaGb> Il programma "pppoe" non è attualmente installato.
<ViCe95_> pppoeconf
<akaGb> devo disconnettere
<gian_> ViCe95, non ci sarebbe un comando con dpkg?
<akaGb> ok
<akaGb> dovrei aver fatto
<akaGb> non ho disconnesso devo riavviare?
<ViCe95_> akaGb: no
<ViCe95_> gian_: dpkg -l
<ViCe95_> !man
<ubot-it> Manuali Italiani di Ubuntu 13.04 Raring Ringtail http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/raring/it/
<ViCe95_> akaGb:  ma hai staccato il cavo?
<akaGb> no
<ViCe95_> ok
<ViCe95_> akaGb: quindi?
<akaGb> dalla app nm nn è cambiato nulla
<ViCe95_> dopo il pppoeconf scrivi plog
<akaGb> non posso intervenire manco sulla ricerca reti wifi
<akaGb> Apr 23 18:05:21 giuseppe-laptop pppd[5999]: In file /etc/ppp/options: unrecognized option '/dev/ttyACM0'
<ViCe95_> akaGb: segui questa guida http://facciolinux.blogspot.it/2011/11/istallare-il-modem-alice-su-ubuntu.html
<akaGb> scusa e ViCe95 ma non rischio di perdere pure la connessione malata che ho ora ?
<ViCe95_> akaGb: non credo questa è wifi la tua è wired
<gian_> ViCe95, con il comando dpkg -l vedo tutto quello installato da me e dal S.O, posso vedere solo quello installato da me?
<ViCe95_> gian_: scusa perchè ti serve questa lista?
<gian_> ViCe95, per installare tutto quello che avevo installato sulla 12.04
<akaGb> ViCe95 scusa ma non capisco questo : A questo punto, per creare un accesso più veloce, creiamo  un collegamento nelle categorie Applicazione e Rete.
<akaGb> ViCe95 mi va a creare un collegamento in applicazioni---->rete  ma  per connettermi poi devo lanciare quell'app non capisco
<akaGb> ultima cosa io non uso unity
<ViCe95_> akaGb: non dovrebbe essere un problema
<iso_> non si capisce na mazza
<mauizgreen> buonasera a tutti vorrei chiedervi se mi conviene installare ubuntu con windows xp oppure solo ubuntu, il netbook e un asus eepc r011 i gb di ram graziew saluti
<akaGb> VICe95 ciao
<akaGb> grazie cmq per l'aiuto
<Stefano> ciao ... qualcuno che parla italiano ?
<Guest84347> ciao
<Guest84347> qualcuno che puo' aiutarmi  :)
<kboy> Stefano: tutti
<akaGb> Guest84347  scrivi il problema
<akaGb> a è uscito
<akaGb> !man
<ubot-it> Manuali Italiani di Ubuntu 13.04 Raring Ringtail http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/raring/it/
<akaGb> scusate ma è possibile conntettersi a questo canale con un irc client ?
<cybernova> !chat | akaGb
<ubot-it> akaGb: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<akaGb> cybernova grazie trovato
<akaGb> scusa ma è tipo 6 ore che sto cercando di risolvere un problema
<dogo81> ciao raga...per mettere ubuntu completamente in italiano? dopo l'installazione della 14.04 mi compaiono alcune voci in inglese...
<frezli> vorrei sapere se ogni tanto vengono aggiornati i driver proprietari nvidia , perchè ho scoperto che quelli attuali hanno tanti bugs con l'attuale kernel ubuntu
<cybernova> frezli, si vengono aggiornati
<frezli> da quanto scrive nvidia quelli nuovi ultimi non hanno più i problemi legati allo spegnimento ecc.... , solo che se li installo io a mano poi quando si aggiorna il kernel devo reinstallarli sempre e questo non mi va
<spartacus_72> sera
<akaGb> cybernova  hai voglia di provare a capire perchè non riesco a configurare il wifi ?
<frezli> i driver nouveau nvidia non hanno i bacchi di quelli proprietari nvidia dei repo , ma solo lontani anni luce dai proprietari
<akaGb> qualcuno ha voglia di provare a capire perchè non riesco a configurare il wifi ?
<akaGb> bo ci rinuncio grazie a tutti
<JSpl> 'sera
<jk^> ciao
<jk^> la skeda della finestra modalità incognito di chrome (x chi lo usa) vi da il messaggio in inglese o italiano?
<|gonzo|> bau
<edoardo> ciao a tutti
<edoardo> ho un programma che mi da problemi
<edoardo> ./magicq: error while loading shared libraries: libavcodec.so.55: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<edoardo> come posso risolvere?
<edoardo> avconv è installato, quindi boh
<deddy> Ciao Ragazzi
<deddy> mi compare sulla barra in alto un  triangolo rosso col punto esclamativo che succede??
<Guest59947> Salve
<Guest59947> Chi mi sa dire come posso abbassare (più del minimo) la luce dello schermo da Ubuntu 14.04?
<edoardo> deddy, c'è qualche problema con i pacchetti
<deddy> ok che devo fare?
<Guest59947> !chat | edoardo
<ubot-it> edoardo: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<edoardo> Guest59947, la luminosità è controllata da un controller, non credo si possa fare
<Guest59947> edoardo: grazie
<edoardo> perchè quel !chat
<edoardo> bah...
<akis24> sera
<Valgio63> Salve a tutti, ho installato la 14.04, una vera bomba! Un paio di problemi : primo non si apre account utente e quindi non riesco a crearne un'altro o modificare il mio, secondo : se apro la / TUTTE le cartelle hanno il catenaccio. Qualcuno ne sa qualcosa?
<louiscesar> salve
<Valgio63> louiscesar, ciao
<louiscesar> qualcuno saprebbe spiegarmi come funziona trasmission remote?
<louiscesar> non riesco a connetterlo
<louiscesar> di conseguenza non riesco a scaricare
<louiscesar> salve valgio
<louiscesar> sono nuovo di ubuntu
<Valgio63> louiscesar, mai usato, spiacente :((
<louiscesar> e sto cercando di imparare
<Valgio63> louiscesar, scarichi, cosa? così ne imparo una nuova?
<louiscesar> file torrent
<louiscesar> in windows usavo utorrent
<louiscesar> con ubuntu ho letto che questo era buono
<Valgio63> louiscesar, scusa, trasmission certo come come funziona? Scarichi un torrent ci clicchi sopra due volte e di solito si apre e scarica, mai avuto problemi.
<louiscesar> nn funziona
<Valgio63> louiscesar, questo è OTTIMO! Sennò c'è Wuzw, misembra.
<louiscesar> ci clicco 2 volte spra
<Valgio63> louiscesar, Non ti parte o cosa?
<louiscesar> si apre trasmission ma non scarica
<louiscesar> in realta trasmission non si connette proprio
<louiscesar> non riesco a capirlo
<Valgio63> louiscesar, ti dovrebbe aprire una finestra con le scelte, dove mettere il file etc, quando gli dai avvia lui parte.
<Valgio63> Di solito scarica in Scaricati
<Valgio63> Internet va?
<Valgio63> Sei con ubuntu adesso?
<Valgio63> Versione?
<louiscesar> internet va
<louiscesar> allora spiego
<louiscesar> clicco 2 volte sul torrent
<louiscesar> si apre trasmission
<louiscesar> ma non scarica nulla
<Valgio63> louiscesar, non si apre anche un'altra finestra prima?
<louiscesar> si apre una finestra di trasmission
<Valgio63> Versione di Ubuntu?
<louiscesar> l'ultima
<Valgio63> 14.04?
<louiscesar> la ho scaricata oggi
<louiscesar> si
<Valgio63> Aspetta, l'ultima volta ho scaricato con la 13.10, fammi trovare un torrent e provo, poi ti dico!
<louiscesar> quando vado su connetti mi dice non è stato impostato alcun nome host
<louiscesar> forse è li il problema?
<Valgio63> Aspetta, durante l'installazione, in basso , oltre al nome e password ti chiede l'host, se non lo hai messo non lo so. Non sono così bravo ancora XD
<louiscesar> infatti non lo ho messo
<louiscesar> non so neanche cosa sia
<Valgio63> louiscesar, scaricato torrent dei police per prova, ora lo lancio e ti dico
<Valgio63> louiscesar, Ok, doppio clic e si apre la finestra Opzioni torrent quindi ani basso apri e.....
<louiscesar> mi sa che rinuncio
<Valgio63> louiscesar, sta scaricando a 600kB/s, direi che va!
<louiscesar> .......che dirti
<louiscesar> io non riesco
<Valgio63> louiscesar, aspetta... che è arrivato uno tosto, mibofra?
<Valgio63> mibofra, ciao ragazzaccio!
<Valgio63> no, mi sono sbagliato, non c'è, aspetta fammi cercare un po'
<louiscesar> come host
<louiscesar> tu cosa hai scritto?
<louiscesar> provo a metterlo identico
<Valgio63> òo stesso del nome di accesso
<Valgio63> louiscesar,  sto guardando questo http://maxtrixnix.blogspot.it/2013/08/raspberry-pi-come-installare-e.html
<louiscesar> provo
<louiscesar> grazie cmq di tutto gentilissimo
<puzzola> ciao, sapete dirmi perche con 14.04 non vedo le foto in google earth??? tnx
<pesce> salve ho fatto l avanzamento parziale di distribuzione,scaricato tutti gli aggiornamenti e a l momento della pulizia si e bloccato,adesso c elo installato ma mi va solo ad immagine 15 generic,invece di andare a 3.13.0-24,dal terminale mi dice 4 pachetti rimossi o inon completamente installati,e in piu mi dice problema con image 3.13.0-24 lasciato non configurato,sapete aiutarmi? Grazie
<Camilla> Ragazzi posso fare una domanda veloce veloce?
<NewRob> Buonasera
<pesce> buonasera
<Camilla> Lubuntu 14.04 ha la possibilità di installarsi come un programma dentro win, come possibile su mint?
<NewRob> vorrei installare ubuntu su una chiave usb? cosa devo fare? grazie mille :)
<giovanni_68> problema di connessione internet con chiavetta olivetti Olidta
<giovanni_68> ....olidata 200... non va!
<pesce> e possibile, essere ascoltati?
<NewRob> chi mi aiuta?
<adri_> Ciao raga, non riesco ad installare Xubuntu sul PC, qualcuno può darmi una mano al volo?! Sono newbie, quindi magari sto sbagliando una cosetta nulla e si risolve in un attimo :)
<akis24> !installazione | NewRob
<ubot-it> NewRob: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<akis24> !installazione | adri_
<ubot-it> adri_: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<adri_> Sì, ho seguito le istruzioni, ma non en vengo a capo...
<adri_> Ho seguito queste istruzioni, per l'esattezza:
<adri_> http://www.xpocalypse.org/help.html
<akis24> adri_: seguire quella ufficiale no ?
<figo> buonasera e possibile parlare con qualcuno libero,per un problema serio in ubuntu 14.04?
<adri_> Non so, questa guida è specifica per la versione di Ubuntu che stavo installando, mi sembrava una buona scelta.
<akis24> adri_: non supportiamo distro non ufficiali
<adri_> Ah, ok, capisco, non sapevo neanche fosse una distro 'non ufficiale'.
<akis24> adri_: credo sia quasi come xubuntu a vedere le foto
<adri_> Sì, è Xubuntu in effetti...credo...
<akis24> adri_: scaricati xubuntu e prova con quella seguendo la guida ufficiale
<adri_> Ok, provo...
<adri_> Grazie, ciao!
<akis24> di nulla
<figo> akis24 sei disponibile per un consulto?
<akis24> figo: dipende dal problema ...
<akis24> giovanni_68:  prova a vedere qui  http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=445307
<figo> ok,ho scaricato la distribuzione parziale di 14.04,al momento della pulizia si e bloccato,e ad essero me la fa usare solo con image generic 15,invece con 3.13.0-24 non va schermo nero e scritte bianche,dal terminale mi dice,4 aggiornamenti non completamente installati,e problema con image 3.13.o-24 lasciato non configurato,mi sai dire qualcosa ?
<akis24> figo: hai il terminale aperto ?
<figo> si sto facendo il controllo dei blocchi
<adri_>  Akis24, vedo qui: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/CdItaliano che è tutto molto simile...
<akis24> figo: prova a dare     sudo apt-get update && sudo apt get upgrade    e vedi che fa'
<akis24> adri_: si la conosco
<adri_> SOlo che a me non mi dà l'opzione di instalare Xubuntu accanto a Windows, mi dà soltanto le due altre opzioni, ossia 'sostituisci windows' e 'altro', hai idea da cosa potrebbe dipendere questo fatto?!
<akis24> adri_: hai window sul pc ?
<adri_> Sì esatto, XP
<akis24> adri_: apri gparted e posta uno screen
<figo> gia fatto mi dice 0 installati 0 non agiornati o da rimuovere 4 non completamente installati o rimossi
<akis24> !image | adri_
<ubot-it> adri_: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<adri_> Ok, aspetta che vado a vedere come si fa uno screenshot qui su Ubuntu :)
<adri_> e come si apre Gparted
<akis24> adri_: premi il tasto stamp ..
<adri_> Ah, ok, è facile allora :)
<giovanni_68> akis24:.. vado a vedere......
<akis24> figo: all'avvio hai grub con le varie opzioni ?
<figo> si
<akis24> figo: quante voci di avvio hai relative a ubuntu ?
<figo> adesso dovrei riavviare per vederlo,lo faccio,o posso farlo da terminale?
<akis24> figo: scegli la seconda voce del kernel è avvii in modalita' recovery e prova a far riparare il filesystem dalle opzioni che appariranno
<figo> ok ci provo le opzioni dove le trovo
<adri_> Akis24: così intendevi?! http://imagebin.org/307181
<giovanni_68> ... visto, stesso prblema, in piu' sakis3g moltissime volte non funziona...
<giovanni_68> il post di stoneman non funziona, mi rispone che idvendor non lo conosce
<akis24> adri_: si esatto ma non hai spazio sul disco disponibile ..
<adri_> Su CD ho 35 giga, non bastano?!
<adri_> No CD scusa, intendevo C:
<akis24> adri_: su quella partizione hai window
<adri_> Ah, e quindi lì non ci può andare anche Xubuntu eh?! Non lo sapevo. ALlora il mistero è risolto...
<adri_> Magari sposto 35 giga da una partizione all'altra, e poi installo, giusto?!
<giovanni_68> .. quando riesco con sakis non riesco quasi nemmeno a usare il mouse, sembra quasi bloccato.
<akis24> adri_:  prova a ridimensionare ma prima deframmenta windows
<akis24> giovanni_68: che dirti .. quella chiavetta crea problemi
<adri_> E magari anche a svuotare il cestino, perché in realtà, sda2 Windows me lo dà libero per almeno 30 giga, invece questo gparted me lo vedo quasi tutto pieno...
<giovanni_68> .... incauto acquisto ????
<akis24> adri_:  pulisci deframmenta e poi ridimensioni .. fai attenzione
<akis24> giovanni_68: direi di si leggendo in giro
<akis24> al limite domani trovate qualcuno esperto che vi possa aiutare giovanni_68
<adri_> Infatti ho paura a ridimensionare C:, non mi potrebbe convenire buttarci dentro un ventina di giga che ho nell'altra partizione, nella quale così creo spazio?!
<giovanni_68> ...ma, speriamo bene, adesso sakis3g sta funzionando,
<giovanni_68> vorra' dire che ogni volta due preghierine.....
<akis24> adri_: ridimensiona l'altra  allora
<akis24> giovanni_68: :) prima conviene vedere se sono compatibili con linux le chiavette
<giovanni_68> per favore, non infieriamo!
<giovanni_68> un po di rispetto per un povero vecchio!
<adri_> Non posso semplicemente fare spazio dentro l'altra?! Perché ridimensionarla?! Mi serve una partizione completamente libera per Xubuntu?!
<akis24> giovanni_68: auguri :)
<giovanni_68> :)
<akis24> adri_: hai gia il pieno con le partizioni quasi bisognerebbe avere piu' spazio su quella estesa per poi assegnarlo a ubuntu
<figo> fatto aski,mi da lo stesso messagio d errore,per la precisione kernel panic unable to mount root fks blook (0,0)
<akis24> figo: aspetta se arriva qualcuno esperto oppure domani
<adri_> Scusa akis24, quale intendi per 'quella estesa'?!
<figo> cioe,e grave?
<akis24> adri_: quella che leggi come sda3 su gparted
<akis24> figo: direi di si
<akis24> figo: ti serve qualcuno esperto per provare a sistemare ..
<akis24> e ora scusate ma il sonno avanza :)
<figo> azz,vabbè grazie dell aiuto comunque :) speriamo si possa sistemare io lo installato da linea mobile lenta forse e quello,
<akis24> figo: domani puoi riprovare qui e magari si riesce a aiutarti
<figo> ok grazie,speriamo....
<adri_> Quella partizione su Windows è chiamata 'recover', credo sia una partizione di sistema, non ci ho mai messo le mani, ci serve proprio quella?! Non posso installare Xubuntu dentro sda2 dopo averci fatto spazio a scapito di sda1 e dopo qualche backup su vari DVD?! :)
<Runciter> mibofra, ciao mi indichi il repository dove posso scaricarmi senza fronzoli distro comprensive di librerie?
<Runciter> C'è nessuno?
<Runciter> Toc toc
<mibofra> oi Runciter
<mibofra> !chat | Runciter
<ubot-it> Runciter: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Runciter> mibofra, mi indichi un canale di chat linux popoloso? Sennò finisco sempre qui
<Runciter> mibofra, e ubot-it  mi brontola ;)
<mibofra> Runciter, comunque qui si parla solo di supporto :P
<mibofra> in ogni caso vedi ##linux
<mibofra> ma è English :P
<Runciter> mibofra, per adesso ho bisogno di supporto solo per quanto riguarda una funzione fi firefox, il resto funziona
<Runciter> mibofra, me ne indichi una in italiano please...
<mibofra> Runciter, c'è #firefox sempre in English
<Runciter> mibofra, d'accordo, ho capito...mi arrangio:D
<mibofra> :P
<Runciter> mibofra,  :P
<mibofra> Runciter, un suggerimento /list
<Runciter> mibofra, ciao
<mibofra> ciao
<Emanuele27> salve
<Emanuele27> sono un utente al primo accesso
<Emanuele27> potrei dialogare con qualcuno riguardo delucidazioni su ubuntu?
<URUS> Emanuele27: ti conciene sparare la domanda e poi vedi se qualcuno ti risponde
<piraka2> ciao a tutti :)
<piraka2> potreste aiutarmi: http://chiedi.ubuntu-it.org/questions/18977/xubuntu-errore-installazione#  ?
<piraka2> http://chiedi.ubuntu-it.org/questions/18977/xubuntu-errore-installazione#   potreste aiutarmi gentilmente?
<|gonzo|> ciao a tutti
<ronny_> salve io avrei bisogno di aiuto ho appena aggiornato ubuntu alla 14.04 ma ho un problema con il plugin di flash con chromium mi esce la scritta "shockwavw flash" come posso risolvere
<ronny_> mi potete aiutare? non so più cosa fare.
<imbra> cci
<krabador> imbra, se devi chiedere chiedi
#ubuntu-it 2014-04-24
<akis24> giorno
<__driver> buongiorno a tutti
<__driver> io uso ubuntu kde posso comunque usare questo canale di chat?
<akis24> __driver: si certo
<__driver> ok grazie
<__driver> buona giornata a tutti
<__driver> ciaciao
<Sergio> Buongiorno !
<Guest19518> Ho un problema...
<stellastellina64> ? is anybody out there?
<stellastellina64> anche io ho un problemaq
<ExPBoy> magari se provate ad esporlo qualcuno potrebbe darvi una mano
<Guest19518> E, a quanto ho capito qui non c'e nessuno in grado di risolverli... Giusto ?
<ExPBoy> Guest19518: se lo dici tu?
<stellastellina64> salve ho un problema poichè da un giorno all'altro la stampante non mi ha più digitalizzato i documenti, così l'ho disinstallata più volte anche se in realtà anche dopo la disinstallazione mi dava sempre il segnalino di pericolo dicendo che l'accesso era negato (?!!). qualcuno può aiutarmi! ps neanche stampa grazie
<ExPBoy> stellastellina64: che è cambiato da quando funzionava ad ora?
<stellastellina64> nulla ahime
<stellastellina64> il fatto è che cerco di disinstallarla e invece resta l'icona in dispositivi e stampanti con il segnale di PERICOLO
<stellastellina64> mi dice che l'accesso è negato
<Guest19518> Ho appena terminato di installare ubuntu 14.04 e gia' alcune cose non sono come me le aspettavo...ho scelto l'installazione affiancata a windows ma 1) non mi e' stato chiesto se volevo caricare i file di Windows in ubuntu, e due non riesco piu' ad accedere a Windows, nel senso che all'avvio non mi viene chiesto con quale sistema operativo voglio aprire...
<psykedady> salve!
<stellastellina64> esattamente mi dice ACCESSO NEGATO IMPOSSIBILE RIMUOVERE IL DISPOSITIVO con tutto che l'ho sisinstallato in programmi e funzionalità...
<akis24> stellastellina64:  prova a riavviare e vedi che dice
<gian_> Ciao, siccome vorrei passare alla versione 14.04 di Ubuntu, potreste dirmi che comando lanciare o dove andare per vedere tutti i programmi che ho installato?
<ExPBoy> ?
<akis24> Guest19518:  grub è stato installato ??
<stellastellina64> ok ci riprovo
<ExPBoy> Guest19518: hai seguito qualche guida per installare?
<psykedady> volevo sapere se c'era qualcuno a cui non si aggiornano i pacchetti "main" cioe' quelli ufficialmente supportati da canonical. e' da qualche giorno che lo fa quindi volevo sapere se e' un problema comune
<ExPBoy> psykedady: prova a cambiare server
<psykedady> ExPBoy: e possibile che quelli italiani non vanno solo a me?!?!? T.T
<ExPBoy> psykedady: non ti costa nulla provare a cambiare server
<ExPBoy> ma vedi tu
<Guest19518> Come faccio a saperlo ?
<psykedady> ExPBoy: ahaha dai era per scherzare comunque sto gia facendo grazie del consiglio
<ExPBoy> ok
<oasiaquattrozamp> problemi con la stampante
<akis24> Guest19518: in fase di installazione hai settato per installare grub su /sda ?
<akis24> !grub | Guest19518
<ubot-it> Guest19518: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<ExPBoy> Guest19518: ma hai chiesto la stessa cosa anche ieri oppure mi sbaglio di guest....?
<Guest19518> ...scusa, mi stai parlando arabo...non ho visto nessuna opzione del genere...
<akis24> Guest19518: se leggi la guida lo vedi
<Guest19518> ...no ExPBoy...ho installato stanotte...
<akis24> !installazione | Guest19518
<ubot-it> Guest19518: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<ExPBoy> ok sbagliato guest... :)
<Guest19518> Avis cosa intendi per: se leggi la guida lo vedi?
<Guest19518> Akis... Scusa e' il tablet che corregge automaticamente... Cosa intendo per: se leggi la guida ?
<dev__> Problemi a scaricare i programmi dal softwer center cosa fare?
<akis24> Guest19518: vedresti e leggeresti  passo passo come installare
<akis24> dev__: cambiare i repo e usarne uno  italiano
<psykedady> ExPBoy: ok primo problema risolto xD numero 2) il file di conficurazione /etc/rc.conf e' stato sostituito per caso? non lo trovo piu'
<ExPBoy> psykedady: aspetta prendo la palla di vetro e poi ti dico
<psykedady> ExPBoy: O.o non mi sembrava una domanda astrusa scusa...
<ExPBoy> lol
<ExPBoy> no è che non posso saperlo
<dev__> dove devo andare x farlo?
<Guest19518> A, si, già fatto, ho stampato la guida prima di installare, e' che durante l'installazione non ho trovato l'opzione che mi dicevi...
<piraka2> http://chiedi.ubuntu-it.org/questions/18977/xubuntu-errore-installazione#    appena avete del tempo libero, potreste aiutarmi? grazie :)
<akis24> dev__: sopra mi sembra dovresti avere una voce relativa a irepo che permette di cambiare il server
<psykedady> ExPBoy: e che nelle novita' dell'aggiornamento non c'era scritto che avessero cambiato l'organizzazione degli script iniziali, e quindi ora non so su che file devo agire per regolare la luminosita iniziale
<ExPBoy> psykedady: non so aiutarti non ho mai avuto questi problemi magari chiedi più avanti e qualcuno ti aiuterà
<eugenio> buongiorno, ho appena fatto una nuova installazione di ubuntu, ho partizionato l'HD da 256 Gb così: /73Gb, /boot 100Mb, /home 170Gb circa, /var 10 Gb e circa 8 Gb di swap....che ne dite?
<dev__> sopra c'è solo un icona con un triangolo rosso mai vista prima
<psykedady> ExPBoy: okok grazie :)
<psykedady> eugenio: la root di 73Gb con la home separata e' uno spreco, io gliene avrei dati al massimo 16
<akis24> dev__:  hai synaptic installato ?
<dev__> no
<Guest19518> Ok, e' partito!.. Per adesso grazie..!  Una l'abbiamo sistemata... Adesso ho da fare... Sono indietro sismo!!! :-(
<Guest60729> ciao ho un problema dopo l'aggiornamento automatico
<Guest60729> non mi riavvia il pc e mi dice sono stati trovati errori gravi durante il controllo dell'unità disco, premere i per ignorare, s per omettere il mount o m per il ripristino manuale
<Guest60729> se premo i e s non succede niente e ritorna alla schermata
<Guest60729> come posso fare?
<enzotib> Guest60729, avvia con una live e fai un fsck
<Guest60729> non posso avviare ubuntu
<enzotib> Guest60729, ho detto con una live, non ho detto di avviare il sistema installato
<Guest60729> una live ossia? scusami...
<enzotib> Guest60729, significa avviare il DVD oppure la USB che hai usato per installare
<enzotib> Guest60729, scegliere "Prova Ubuntu" e aprire un terminale e fare qualcosa tipo sudo fsck -y /dev/sda1
<Guest60729> ok. per l'aggiornamento non avevo usato usb, ma me l'ha fatto in automatico scaricando la nuova versione da internet
<Guest60729> allora scarico versione e provo a installa da usb
<enzotib> Guest60729, ok, ma non devi installare, devi fare "Prova Ubuntu"
<Guest60729> ok e dopo aver fatto prova ubuntu? dovrebbe ripartire tutto?
<psykedady> Problema : se tento di regolare l'audio dall'indicatore sul pannello, sfarfallia , come se non funzionasse il mouse (il mouse funziona), consigli???
<ExPBoy> urca psykedady ma non te ne va una :P
<ExPBoy> mi sa che hai problemi di scheda video
<ExPBoy> che driver hai in uso e che scheda?
<psykedady> ExPBoy ahah pero' ho risolto quello dello script iniziale ahah adesso e' rc.local xP
<ExPBoy> bene
<enzotib> Guest60729, no, devi fare il controllo delle partizioni
<psykedady> ExPBoy comunque dai sono piccoli problemi alla fine se non lo risolvo il volume lo regolo da alsamixer xD e' che sono quei piccoli fastidi stile il taglio fatto con il foglio di carta
<akis24> dev__: prova a aprire il terminale e dai    sudo apt-get install synaptic    vedi se riesce a installarlo
<akis24> dev__:  che versione di ubuntu usi ?
<dev__> QUESTO È QUANTO MI DICE DAL TERMINALE Lettura elenco dei pacchetti... Fatto Generazione albero delle dipendenze        Lettura informazioni sullo stato... Fatto Il pacchetto synaptic non ha versioni disponibili, ma è nominato da un altro pacchetto. Questo potrebbe indicare che il pacchetto è mancante, obsoleto oppure è disponibile solo all'interno di un'altra sorgente  E: Il pacchetto "synaptic" non ha candidati da installare
<dev__> USO IL 13.10
<akis24> dev__:  riesci a postare uno screen del software center  e metti su image
<akis24> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<dev__> cioè che devo fare?
<akis24> dev__:  postare una foto del sofware center di ubuntu aperto   premi il tasto stamp
<dev__> ok la foto l'ho fatta come faccio ad inviarla?
<akis24> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<dev__> ecco http://imagebin.org/307249
<akis24> dev__:  se premi la freccia accanto alle due voci che si leggono che opzioni hai ?
<dev__> quali intendi? triangolo rosso?
<akis24> dev__:  facciamo cosi da terminale dai   sudo software-properties-gtk
<akis24> dev__:  chiudi il software center intanto
<dev__> ok ci sono devo selezionare server italia?
<akis24> dev__:  seleziona " altro " poi scegline uno da italia  tipo fastbull o garr
<dev__> ok il triangolo rosso è sparito
<akis24> dev__:  prova a aggiornare
<akis24> dev__: puoi farlo anche da terminale dai   sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<dev__> sta aggiornando
<akis24> bene
<dev__> alla fine dice:E: Impossibile scaricare alcuni file di indice: saranno ignorati o verranno usati quelli vecchi.
<akis24> dev__: quale hai impostato come server ?
<dev__> fastbull
<akis24> dev__: metti garr al suo posto
<akis24> dev__:  ridai gli stessi comandi di prima
<alexius1403> buongiorno ragazzi qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<akis24> !aiuto | alexius1403
<ubot-it> alexius1403: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<dev__> facendo la stessa procedura che mi hai detto prima mi scrive : creato il trustdb
<alexius1403> ho istallato peppermint su un notebook packard bell, tutto ok tranne per il fatto che al riavvio ora mi da una schermata tipo riga di comando con scritto grub_ sono completamente ignorante in ambiente linux
<akis24> dev__: si è aperta la finestra per cambiare server ?
<akis24> !chat | alexius1403
<ubot-it> alexius1403: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<akis24> alexius1403: questo è il canale di supporto a ubuntu non altre distro
<alexius1403> grazie e scusate
<dev__> ok sto aggiornando
<psykedady_> io richiedo magari nel frattempo e' arrivato qualcuno in grado di risolvere il problema xD:  avrei un problema con l'indicatore audio nel pannello, non funziona correttamente se abbasso o alzo velocemente il volume impazzisce, qualcuno ha idee?
<LoZioNe> psykedady, hai provato a controllare dal comando alsamixer se il problema è lo stesso?
<psykedady_> LoZioNe, sisi gia fatto ma da alsamixer non presenta problemi, all'inizio sembrava legato al mouse ma funziona anche quello
<psykedady_> Ho finito le idee :( ho cercato anche sui forum inglesi ma l'unico che aveva questo problema non ha ricevuto alcuna risposta
<dev__> ok grazie sembra tutto ok
<LoZioNe> psykedady_impazzisce in che senso?discorce,non mantiene le impostazioni,o cosa?
<akis24> bene dev__
<dev__> grazie akis24
<akis24> di nulla
<akis24> psykedady_: prova a eliminare il vecchi e rimetterlo se sai come fare  che versione di ubuntu ?
<psykedady_> LoZioNe, tipo se abbasso troppo velocemente risale, anche di poco, con lo scrolling poi e' un inferno totalmente ingestibile. l'unica soluzione e abbassare lentamente. Sottolineo che solo l'indicatore da problemi, dalle impostazioni e' ok
<akis24> vecchio*
<psykedady_> akis24 ho la 14.04, installata da zero. Che intendi per "il vecchio" ?
<akis24> psykedady_:  l'indicatore ovvio
<psykedady_> akis24 e ma l'indicatore non e' nella sua ultima versione scusa?
<akis24> psykedady_:  era solo una prova da fare capitano cose strane a volte
<psykedady_> mmmm akis24 e se il problema fosse proprio il contrario? magari provo ad installare i vecchi, una sorta di "downgrade"?
<akis24> psykedady_: non te lo consiglio a parere mio eh
<psykedady_> akis24, e allora ho terminato le idee ahah mi sa che usero' alsa mixer
<akis24> psykedady_:  saggia idea
<psykedady> akis24, il downgrade ha funzionato, l'applet di Saucy Salamander funziona alla perfezione.... sarà il caso di segnalare il bug in launchpad ?
<akis24> psykedady: e potresti cominciare tu volendo
<LoZioNe> ragazzi ma per impostare l'immagine di sfondo di Grub,che formato devo usare? Non riesco a impostarla neanche con Grub Customizer
<psykedady> akis24, si mi chiedo se sia il caso nonostante non sembri un problema comune. Comunque ora riporto
<psykedady> LoZioNe, io usavo png ma mi sembra che sia importante la risoluzione per la buona riuscita
<LoZioNe> psykedaddy, si la risoluzione l'ho impostata corretta,ho provato pure png ma continua a non visualizzarla :P
<psykedady> LoZioNe, mmm sto leggendo sul wiki e sembra che dica xpm.... fai un altro tentativo xD
<[Jano]> .
<ale___> ragazzi ho bisogno di un enorme aiuto
<ale___> ho installato kubuntu 14.04
<ale___> è andato bene per 2 giorni poi oggi nel riavviare il pc ho una schermata con scritto BusyBox v1.21.1
<ale___> che faccio?
<ale___> we
<tony__> buongiorno a tutti! ho ubuntu 14.04 su pc portatile asus con doppia scheda grafica(nvidia-intel); appena seleziono i driver proprietari nvidia, appena riloggo mi dà schermata nera con errore, riavvio e tutto ritorna ok con la scheda nvidia selezionata..è un disagio conosciuto?
<tony__> nessuno?
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<pier55> buon giorno
<pier55> sono un nuovo utilizzatore di ubuntu, mi chiamopiervittorio e sono di genova
<krabador> buonasera pier55
<pier55> buona sera
<pier55> posso fare una domanda?
<krabador> certo
<pier55> ho installato su un notebook packard bell easynotew tj65 processore intel dual core, ubuntu 13.10, tutto ok salvo 3 piccoli problermi: non funziona il touch pad, non vede il bluetooth, non funziona la HDMI
<pier55> se passo a ubuntu 14.03 possono essere risolti i problemi?
<krabador> pier55, quando è stata fatta l'installazione?
<pier55> la settimana scorsa
<krabador> pier55, che scheda grafica ?
<ExPBoy> pier55: scaricati la iso del 14.04  e provalo da live
<pier55> g force
<pier55> ok.. provo.. non so bene dove andare ma lo troverò...
<ExPBoy> http://releases.ubuntu.com/trusty/
<krabador> http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04/
<pier55> ok... provo subito...
<pier55> grazie... mooooolto gentili!!!
<jester-> pier55: per hdmi devi installare il driver invidia da driver aggiuntivi
<pier55> ho provato ma non funziona... o meglio ... si vede l'immagine di sfondo ma nient'altro...
<pier55> mi scollego e provo nuova versione... saluti a tutti
<tony__> buongiorno a tutti! ho ubuntu 14.04 su pc portatile asus con doppia scheda grafica(nvidia-intel); appena seleziono i driver proprietari nvidia, appena riloggo mi dà schermata nera con errore, riavvio e tutto ritorna ok con la scheda nvidia selezionata..è un disagio conosciuto?
<fabio_cc> tony__, ma al riavvio dopo la schermata nera i driver proprietari ti risultano abilitati?
<jester-> tony__: che driver hai installato
<jester-> tony__: doppia scheda serve bumblebee-nvidia
<tony__> sisi..quelli che rileva ubuntu in driver proprietari
<tony__> i driver che mi ritrova sono nvidia-331.18
<jester-> install bumblebee-nvidia
<tony__> ti spiego..se gli abilito non mi dà alcun problema, infatti riesco ad accedere anche a nvidia-settings e fare lo switch, solo che se seleziono la gpu e faccio il login mi dà errore, se seleziono la intel nessun problema
<jester-> tony__: è autoamtico
<jester-> fa lo switch quando serve o che senso avrebbe la doppia sccheda
<jester-> tony__: che lo fa è bumblebee-nvidia
<jester-> se hai messo prime è instabile
<tony__> quindi dici che c'è quache incompatibilità nei driver ?
<jester-> leggi cosa ti ho scritto
<jester-> tony__: bublebee usa comunque il 331
<jester-> come lo usa prime
<jester-> ma prime è un po isntabile
<tony__> se metto nel terminale mi dice che installa i 304
<jester-> instabile*
<jester-> tony__: toglierà in autoamtico il 304
<jester-> e toglierà 331
<tony__> ancora non ho selezionato alcun driver proprietario, quindi anche se leggo 304, li aggirnerà lui?
<LoZioNe>  ragazzi ma per impostare l'immagine di sfondo di Grub,che formato devo usare? Non riesco a impostarla neanche con Grub Customizer
<jester-> LoZioNe: lasa sta che è facile segarselo il grub
<LoZioNe> jester,manca solo l'immagine del grub e configurare le spam e poi ho tutto il pc perfetto ^^
<tony__> allora jester vado con bumblebee-nvidia?
<jester-> tony__: prova, se non ti piace torni a prime
<tony__> e come faccio a vedere se utilizza la gpu o la intel?
<pier55> sono ancora io... dopo aver scaricato il file ISO come faccio ad avviare la versione di prova? Grazie....
<fabio_cc> pier55, ti riferisci alla iso di ubuntu? vuoi farlo partire in live?
<pier55> yesssss...
<fabio_cc> pier55, ubuntu 14.04?
<pier55> sisi
<fabio_cc> pier55, masterizzala su un dvd oppure crea una chiavetta usb avviabile
<pier55> aaaa.... ok.... GRAZIE!
<fabio_cc> pier55, poi avvia il pc con il dvd o la chiavetta inseriti
<fabio_cc> pier55, devi però modificare l'ordine di boot dal bios
<pier55> certo... ora ci sono....
<pier55> grazie mille...
<fabio_cc> pier55, per creare la chiavetta usb avviabile, usa creatore dischi di avvio da ubuntu, oppure da win usa http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/
<pier55> ho solo ubuntu su questo pc..
<fabio_cc> pier55, bene, allora puoi tranquillamente usare creatore dischi di avvio
<fabio_cc> !usb | pier55
<ubot-it> pier55: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<pier55> perfect.... provo...
<GIko> Buon pomeriggio a tutti
<GIko> qualcuno sa dirmi come migliorare la visualizzazione dei font in lubuntu?
<GIko> ho due pc in ufficio e in uno ho ubuntu e visualizzo tutto perfettamente...nell'altro, per questioni di hardware, ho installato lubuntu ma i caratteri in writer o calc o qualsiasi altro programma si visualizzano in maniera pessima
<jester-> GIko: abilita i rendering e mettilo minimo moderato
<GIko> come si fa?
<jester-> impostazioni di sistema
<jester-> se hai unity installi unity-tweak-tool e lo susi
<jester-> usi
<GIko> ma con unity non ho problemi
<GIko> con Lubuntu ho questo problema
<jester-> com coss li hai
<GIko> con ubuntu nell'altro pc visualizzo tutto perfettamente
<jester-> GIko: devi cercare nelle impostazioni i fonts
<jester-> non conosco lubuntu che è il piu leggero ed è logico che non abbia certe funzionalità disabilitate
<GIko> ah ok.....ma diventa difficilissimo utilizzare il pc a lungo con quella visualizzazione
<GIko> devo riuscire ad abilitarla per forza
<GIko> ok...quindi nelle impostazioni font dovrei trovare qualcosa
<GIko> giusto?
<jester-> di solito lubuntu va su pc obsoleti e qualcosa di dazio si paga
<GIko> ma nn è vekkissimo quel pc ma ubuntu non ne voleva sapere di partire....
<GIko> ....schermata nera
<GIko> l'altro pc dove ho installato ubuntu è identico...ha solo la scheda grafica in più
<akaGb> non riesco a configurare il wireless su ubuntu 12.04 tls  manca pure nm network nelle app
<akaGb> qualcuno ha tempo e voglia di darmi una mano
<jester-> akaGb: rinomina la cartella .config esci e rientra
<akaGb> quale cartella scusa
<jester-> akaGb: hai unity?
<akaGb> no
<jester-> cosa hai
<akaGb> il desktop classico gnome
<jester-> akaGb: shell?
<akaGb> piu o meno
<jester-> gnome non è di serie in ubuntu
<jester-> !gnomereset | akaGb
<ubot-it> akaGb: Per resettare gnome alle sue impostazioni di default rinominare le cartelle nascoste nella propria home  .gnome2 .config .gconf .gconfd .gnome2_private  con un nome a piacere, ad esempio .gnome2.bk e riavviare la sessione
<jester-> akaGb: anche .compiz e .compiz2
<akaGb> ma cone nell'esempio non cambia estensione ? .bk
<jester-> akaGb: yess
<alex300> buongiorno ragazzi, ho un problema non visualizzo il mouse sul secondo monitor
<jester-> alex300: non passa da uno all'altro?
<jester-> alex300: controlla in impostazione che non sia duplicato e che i econdo sia posizionato giusto
<akaGb> jester non avevo compiz e .compiz2  ma solo compiz1 il resto ok
<akaGb> riavvio ?
<jester-> termina sessione e rientra
<akaGb> jester abbiam fatto danno
<jester-> akaGb: rinominare le cartelle non fa nessun danno visto che le riforma a default
<akaGb> sparito tutto quello che avevo sul desktop, firefox tornato indietro da 28 a 16
<akaGb> e la nm nelle app non c'è
<jester-> akaGb: cosi facendi ritorna a impostazioni di default ed è impossibile che downgradi firefox o altro
<ExPBoy> akaGb: ma passare alla 14.04 LTS no?
<akaGb>  perchè non mi viene ancora proposta negli aggiornamenti?
<jester-> sempre che abbia ubuntu DOC, sa tanto di tarocco
<ExPBoy> akaGb: ho paura che tu abbia una distro incasinatissima
<ExPBoy> eh
<ExPBoy> a questo punto salvati i dati e fai una installazione pulita
<ExPBoy> (consiglio mio)
<akaGb> quindi devo formattarmi un dvd
<ExPBoy> !installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<jester-> !ripristino
<ubot-it> Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<jester-> !ripristino | akaGb
<ubot-it> akaGb: please see above
<jester-> akaGb: usa dvd o usb della 1.04
<jester-> 14.04
<akaGb> cazzo ho due siti da finire  nn ci voleva sta cosa
<akaGb> per fare ripristino è meglio rinstallare
<jester-> ripristiono no formatta
<jester-> se hai la home separata isntalla
<jester-> e stai alla larga dai ppa e dalle ciofeche non ufficiali
<akaGb> minchia pure evolution sminchiato perso tutte le email
<akaGb> ma sti cazzi
<ExPBoy> ma no se hai rinominato le cartelle basta che le rinomini ancora e tutto torna
<jester-> akaGb: ripristina le cartelle che hai rimoninato prima
<ExPBoy> eh
<jester-> a quello serve rinominare
<akaGb> mi ridai il boot con i nomi per favore
<ExPBoy> gnome2 .config .gconf .gconfd .gnome2_private
<akaGb> a basta che vedo quelle .bk
<ExPBoy> e si
<jester-> akaGb: usare nautilus e visualizza file e cartelle nascoste?
<jester-> or control-H
<akaGb> come è che ci sono i doppioni ?
<akaGb> c'è .config e config.bk
<ExPBoy> e chissà che hai fatto tu
<ExPBoy> normale
<akaGb> ?
<ExPBoy> le cartelle vengono rifatte
<ExPBoy> devi cancellare quelle e rinominare le bk
<akaGb> ho rinominato le cartelle che mi ha indicato
<michele_> ciao sono michele.ho installato ubuntu a fianco di xp.ad installazione finita non mi si apre piu' xp e lo schermo mi fa sfarfallio. cosa devo fare? grazie
<ExPBoy> e allora non ci devono essere doppioni
<akaGb> bo riavvio
<akaGb> ritornato tutto ok
<ExPBoy> e si
<akaGb> cioè come prima
<ExPBoy> ora finisci i siti e èpoi ne riparliamo
<ExPBoy> :)
<akaGb> ma la distro era la 8.04
<ExPBoy> urca
<akaGb> iniziale
<ExPBoy> non aggiorni un piffero
<akaGb> poi sempre aggiornato
<ExPBoy> ah
<ExPBoy> si ma l'attuale è?
<akaGb> ora sto alla 12.04 lts
<akaGb> ma sta cosa del wifi non va manco su winz
<ExPBoy> fai una cosa: apri un terminale è digita uname -r
<ExPBoy> e metti qui
<akaGb> 3.2.0-31-generic
<ExPBoy> quindi precice
<akaGb> si
<akaGb> hai voglia di vederti un paste dei processi?
<ExPBoy> se è tutto regolare dovrebbe averti già chiesto di passare a 14.04
<ExPBoy> se non l'ha fatto vuol dire che sei pieno di ppa e robaccia
<akaGb> ppa = ?
<ExPBoy> !ppa
<ubot-it> Un Personal Package Archive (PPA) è in grado di fornire il software alternativo non normalmente disponibile nei repository di Ubuntu offical - Alla ricerca di un PPA? Vedi https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - ATTENZIONE: PPA sono pacchetti di terze parti NON supportati il cui utilizzo è a proprio rischio. Vedi anche !addppa e !ppa-purge
<akaGb> dovrebbe vedersi da gestione aggiornamenti
<akaGb> il porcile
<jester-> akaGb: ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<akaGb> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7322274/
<jester-> akaGb: sei bello pieno
<akaGb> soluzioni solo piallare ?
<jester-> akaGb: o ripristino, vedi te
<akaGb> senti ho fatto una tails da usb
<akaGb> per fare installazione da usb basta scaricare la iso?
<jester-> !usb
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<akaGb> grz
<akaGb> dice una live ma è live-install
<akaGb> devo andare a vedere da dove scaricare 14.04
<jester-> akaGb: fa entrambe le cose
<jester-> è come un coltellino svissero
<akaGb> dispiace piallare la tails ma chiavette finite
<akaGb> hai mica il link per download di 14.04 it ?
<jester-> akaGb: http://releases.ubuntu.com/trusty/
<akaGb> è in italiano ?
<tony_> salve, ho ubuntu 14.04 con pc portatile con doppia scheda grafica
<akaGb> la sto scaricando
<jester-> tony_: schede?
<Eolo> Stampante Multifunzione SAMSUNG SCX 4216F ho trovato due "piste" che mi hanno portato a due risultati diversi  A) Dal sito http://www.bchemnet.com/suldr/suld.html ho scaricato il file "UnifiedLinuxDriver-3.00.65.tar.gz" questo sito contiene anche delle istruzioni che però non sono in grado di capire e non vorrei fare danni... (però potrei "paste"  B) Dal sito http://www.samsung.com/us/support/owners/product/SCX-4600/XAA ho scaric
<tony_> ho installato bumblebee-nvidia ma appena faccio girare 'optirun glxgears' mi dà dei frames molto piccola
<tony_> piccoli*
<tony_> nvidia-intel
<jester-> tony_: lo switch è automatico
<tony_> e come posso accorgermene?
<tony_> per vedere se effettivamente la nvidia funge?...
<jester-> tony_: se metti un qualcosa tipo gioco impegnativo e funza
<tony_> un esempio di gioco così provo..
<jester-> weltall: un gioco che impegni la invidia gpu?
<akaGb> jester scusa la 14.04 piazza il desktop unity  ?
<jester-> akaGb: yess
<jester-> akaGb: preferisci kakkade?
<akaGb> quello normale nn so come si chiama
<jester-> akaGb: di serie è unity, gnome è morto e i vari simili vedi che succede
<akaGb> mi pare wind 8
<akaGb> :(
<weltall> rust,  portal 2, lugaro hd, amnesia a machine for pigs, anomaly 2, X3, oil rush (molto), strike suit zero, euro truck simulator(molto), metro last light (molto),legend of grimrock, anna, dota2, painkiller hell & damnation,
<jester-> prova kubuntu
<jester-> convenzionale altamente configurabile
<akaGb> mo sto scaricando ubuntu
<akaGb> sto a metà
<jester-> vedi te
<akaGb> ma lo provo live
<akaGb> mi sa che na bella debian
<jester-> è come la bindi
<jester-> tosta però
<akaGb> e mint?
<jester-> mint è la bambola di gomma ubuntu
<akaGb> ahahaha
<akaGb> devo pure sistemare na partizione che in pratica non uso  la unisco a  ubuntu
<akaGb> 5 minuti e proviamo la 14  da usb
<bolo> Ciao ragazzi, devo assolutamente recuperare dei file dal mio HD. Sto usando una live 14.04 ma non riesco ad accedere al desktop neanche utilizzando nautilus come root. Come posso fare ?
<tony_> !jester si un consiglio per un gioco
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<tony_> jester si un consiglio per un gioco
<jester-> tony_: boh
<jester-> !giochi | tony_
<ubot-it> tony_: giochi is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Giochi
<jester-> tony_: anche un video un hd
<jester-> in
<jester-> va bene anche un porno
<akis24> sera
<figo> salve potrei parlare con qualcuno,abbastanza esperto,mi e stato detto ieri di avere un problema grave,e di rivolgermi ai piu esperti,mi sapete aiutare?
<nico__> Ciao a tutti, ho fatto l'avanzamento di distribuzione alla 14.04. Premetto che prima con la 13.10 tutto funzionava correttamente. Ho un problema con eclipse kepler, praticamente si avvia e se provo a scrivere qualcosa si chiude. Praticamente non mi permette di lavorare nemmeno un secondo.  Qualcuno sa aiutarmi per favore, ho un esame urgente da preparare.
<jester-> nico__: prova a rinominare la relativa cartella nascosta nella home
<nico__> jester l'ho pure eliminata ma non funziona
<jester-> nico__: allora è buggato mi sa
<nico__> come posso risolvere per favore
<jester-> eh non è detto che si possa
<jester-> segnala il bug intanto e poi vedi sui forum inglese e italico
<nico__> ahi..
<nico__> tu non usi eclipse?
<jester-> nico__: no, puoi anche chiedere nel canale dei dev #ubuntu-it-dev
<nico__> ok grazie
<motore> buonasera a tutti, sto pensando di passare da 12,04lts a 14.04 lts con una nuova partizione mantenendo la stessa \home... come fare per mantenere gli stessi programmi?
<krabador> motore, "in una nuova partizione" spiegati meglio
<motore> scusa ho sbagliato a scrivere, intendevo dire che farò una nuova installazione da CD live.... mantenendo la stessa \home che non formatterò....
<motore> ora ho la 12.04lts a 32 bit..... se passo a 14.04lts a 64 bit mantenendo la stessa \home avrò problemi particolari?   non utilizzo troppe applicazioni:libreoffice, un programmino per giocare a scacchi "SCID", skype...
<motore> naturalmente dico 64 bit perché ho un athlon64 (di una decina d'anni fa)
<krabador> motore, con la stessa home, quando reinstallerai programmi che usi, avrai le vecchie impostazioni
<motore> bene, ma i programmi li devo comunque reinstallare.... come faccio ad avere un "elenco" o a ripristinarli in modo che siano per quanto possibile gli stessi di adesso?
<motore> una volta l'avevo letto da una parte, ma non trovo più la pagina .... forse era sul forum...
<jester-> motore: amd64 non vuol dire che è per amd64, è il modo convenzionale di indicare 64bit in quanto amd fu la orima a uscire con un procio a 64bit
<jester-> la prima*
<motore> si si lo sò, ma supporta la versione a 64bit.... se ho qualche vantaggio lo sfrutto, o meglio di no?
<krabador> motore, prestazionalmente sono pressochè identiche
<motore> mmhh... ho già masterizzato la live a 32bit....... se mi dici così evito di sprecare un dvd per installare la live a 64.
<jester-> motore: se hai meno di 4 di ram va bene la 32 bitti
<jester-> va uguale
<krabador> motore, ma in fondo, non volevi sapere la risposta
<Guest94655> salve,,come si fa installare adobe flash in 14.04
<Guest94655> ?
<Guest94655> 14.04
<motore> MemTotal:        2061768 kB
<motore> quindi va bene la 32bit....
<motore> la risposta relativa a come mantenere  le applicazioni attuali la sto cercando ancora sul forum spulciando qua e là..... qualcuno conosce un sistema provato e sbrigativo?
<krabador> motore, se sono pochi i programmi che hai / usi, reinstalla tutto a mano , fai prima
<motore> si forse è meglio....
<krabador> motore, puoi vedere tutti i pacchetti installati, che sono programmi e dipendenze, ma a distanza di 2 anni qualcosa è scomparso, qualcosa puo' aver cambiato nome, ecc
<motore> provo la nuova installazione!!! 14.04lts!!!  (però nel dubbio ho fatto un bel backup del filesystem della 12.04lts.... con redobackup ..... non si sà mai)
<motore> a presto, buonaserata a tutti!
<krabador> motore, il backup è sempre una buona mossa
<deviliano> ciao a tutti
<deviliano> |list
<deviliano> !list
<ubot-it> questo non è un canale per scaricare o di condivisione di contenuti
<deviliano> raga c'e' nessuno
<krabador> deviliano, si, ma nessun bot per scaricare
<jester-> deviliano: non è un canale per scaricare porni
<deviliano> scusa non era mia intezione
<Boke> Gente, per un aiuto posso chiedere direttamente qui?
<jester-> cierto che si
<Boke> mercì
<deviliano> posso chiedere a voi '
<Boke> ho installato l'ultimo ubuntu, ma è la prima volta che lo uso
<krabador> deviliano, chiedi
<jester-> c'è sempre una prima volta
<Boke> comunque per ora tutto ok, ma non mi trova la porta sd :(
<jester-> con la morosa sei gia avanti?
<jester-> Boke: porta sd?
<Boke> si, del portatile
<Boke> non mi legge le schede
<deviliano> ho aggiornato a ubuntu 14.04 e ora ktouch si apre ma la finestra resta bianca
<jester-> Boke: strano, adesso è inserita?
<Boke> sì
<jester-> Boke: apri un terminale
<Boke> aperto
<jester-> Boke: sudo fdisk -l e metti la risposta nel pastebin
<jester-> !paste Boke
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'paste Boke'
<jester-> !paste | Boke
<ubot-it> Boke: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<krabador> deviliano, apri konsole, e manda sudo apt-get install --reinstall ktouch
<Boke> wait che sono in crisi :D
<deviliano> fatto
<jester-> why
<deviliano> ma non e' cambiato nulla
<krabador> deviliano, manda un pastebin del comando
<krabador> !pastebin | deviliano
<ubot-it> deviliano: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<deviliano> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7323975/
<evilegidiux> boke: controlla se il kernel vede il lettore di schede
<evilegidiux> lspci da terminale
<jester-> Boke: non pvt please
<Boke> ci riprovo
<jester-> !paste | Boke
<ubot-it> Boke: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<jester-> incolli, metti un nick, pigi paste e incolli qui il link alla pagina
<deviliano> kabador eco http://paste.ubuntu.com/7323975/
<deviliano> krabador ecco http://paste.ubuntu.com/7323975/
<deviliano> scusa
<Boke> WARNING: GPT (GUID Partition Table) detected on '/dev/sda'! The util fdisk doesn't support GPT. Use GNU Parted.   Disk /dev/sda: 500.1 GB, 500107862016 bytes 255 testine, 63 settori/tracce, 60801 cilindri, totale 976773168 settori Unità = settori di 1 * 512 = 512 byte Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 4096 bytes I/O size (minimum/optimal): 4096 bytes / 4096 bytes Identificativo disco: 0xb05cd80c  Dispositivo Boot      Start
<Boke> sorry, riprovo
<jester-> Boke: non qui
<jester-> Boke: accà http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<krabador> deviliano, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<krabador> deviliano, poi pastebin
<deviliano> krabador ecco http://paste.ubuntu.com/7324032/
<Boke> jester http://paste.ubuntu.com/7324041/
<jester-> Boke: fa vedere solo sudo fdisk --l
<jester-> Boke: fa vedere solo sudo fdisk -l
<Boke> jester: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7324069/
<krabador> deviliano, in konsole, kdesudo software-properties-kde
<jester-> Boke: hai un solo disco nel pc?
<Boke> doverebbe essere un hdd con due partizioni, poi c'è una chiave usb inserita
<jester-> Boke: dovrebbe essere sdb2 e dovrebbe comparire nella finestra a sinistra del file manager nautilus
<deviliano> krabador lo installo un attimo
<krabador> deviliano, non c'è ???
<jester-> Boke: devi togliere la usb, collegare la sd e ridare il omando
<deviliano> non era installato
<krabador> deviliano, manda un pastebin
<Boke> jester: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7324097/
<jester-> Boke: non la vede, sd sana? in winzoz la vede?
<deviliano> krabador ecco http://paste.ubuntu.com/7324104/
<Boke> non ho win su questo pc
<krabador> deviliano, anche cat /etc/lsb-release
<Boke> comunque la scheda non ha mai avuto prob
<jester-> come fa a non esserci kdesudo
<Boke> su google ho letto che è capitato, ma non sono riuscito a trovare i driver adatti
<jester-> Boke: prova su un pc winz, no vorrei che nel frattempo sia defunta
<jester-> Boke: uname -r che risponde
<deviliano> krabador ecco http://paste.ubuntu.com/7324116/
<Boke> jester 3.13.0-24-generic
<Boke> nel frattempo ho cambiato scheda con una appena provata su win. ma niente di nuovo
<jester-> Boke: dai fai la prova in winz
<krabador> deviliano, kdesudo software-properties-kde
<krabador> !imagebin | deviliano
<ubot-it> deviliano: Vuoi mostrarci una schermata del tuo problema? Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<jester-> Boke: staccala e dopo 5 secondi la riattacchi
<jester-> Boke: quindi dai dmesg e incolli nel paste
<Boke> mi dice comando non trovato :( (mi si perdoni l'incompetenza)
<jester-> Boke: sudo dmesg
<deviliano> krabador ecco http://imagebin.org/307335
<Boke> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7324149/
<Boke> jester
<deviliano> @ubot - it ecco http://imagebin.org/307335
<jester-> Boke: FAT-fs (sdb1): unable to read boot sector to mark fs as dirty
<jester-> pare il filesystem a mignotte
<Boke> in tutte e due?
<krabador> deviliano, non hai kubuntu
<jester-> il lettore lo vede
<krabador> è evidente
<jester-> Boke: prova a riformattarla in fat32
<deviliano> no
<deviliano> krabador no
<krabador> deviliano, ktouch è un software per kde
<krabador> quindi per kubuntu
<Boke> salvo la roba e ci provo, ti trovo tra un po'?
<deviliano> krabador lo so ma lo sempre usato su ubuntu
<jester-> zi
<Boke> jester, grazie per la pazienza! a dopo allora!
<krabador> deviliano, possono esserci problemi, in software di un'ambiente grafico , in un altro
<deviliano> con kdesudo software-properties-kde si apre una finestrella kdesudo password
<krabador> deviliano, visto che hai ubuntu, manda solo software-properties-gtk
<krabador> e nella prima tab  a sinistra, cambia la voce in "scarica da"
<deviliano> krabador http://imagebin.org/307337
<krabador> deviliano, cambia "server in italia " con "server principale"
<krabador> chiudi correttamente
<krabador> e manda sudo apt-get update,  nel terminale
<krabador> poi pastebin
<deviliano> krabador http://paste.ubuntu.com/7324221/
<krabador> deviliano, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<deviliano> krabador http://paste.ubuntu.com/7324261/
<jester-> ettepareva er nano http://www.ilfattoquotidiano.it/
<dimitri> vado subit al sodo .. ubuntu 14.04 64 e driver nvidia gt525m com li attivo ?
<dimitri> il video va a 2 all'ora lento lento
<krabador> dimitri, terminale, software-proprerties-gtk, e vedi che voci ci sono , nell'ultima tab a destra
<dimitri> che faccio ?
<Boke> jester: no news con sd formattata
<krabador> deviliano, che driver video hai?
<deviliano> krabador se mi dai il comando ti dico
<akis24> sera
<dimitri> ci sono nvidia 331.38 proprietario testato e 304.117 proprietario testato ora è su server x.org driver
<dimitri> attivo il 331.38 ?
<krabador> deviliano, hai mai installato qualcosa tu , a riguardo?
<krabador> dimitri, 331.38
<krabador> fallo fare, poi riavvia
<deviliano> krabador in che senzo
<dimitri> fatto
<dimitri> ora che faccio resetto e vedo se mi riparte ?
<krabador> dimitri, "fallo fare, poi riavvia" non è apparso?
<dimitri> no non è apparso
<deviliano> krabador ho il 331.38 propietario testato
<deviliano> krabador ho il 331.38 proprietario testato
<dimitri> neppure applica modifiche mi ha dato
<dimitri> ho fatto click su chiudi
<dimitri> ci provo.... se non mi vedi qui in 5 min manda la guardia nazionale ;-)
<dimitri> rientrato
<dimitri> sembra che vada ora
<krabador> dimitri, bene
<dimitri> vdo che ci sono altri driver
<krabador> dimitri, tieni il testato
<dimitri> c'e' anche un 331.38 updates
<dimitri> testato è uno solo
<dimitri> ok quello che ho settato
<jester-> non è che ti fa diventare la scheda piu modderna
<JACK3viso> Ciao a tutti quelli del canale :)
<JACK3viso> Ciao a tutti quelli del canale :)
<deviliano> krabador http://paste.ubuntu.com/7324371/ dando ktouch da terminale
<krabador> dimitri, sudo apt-get install --reinstall ktouch ktouch-data
<krabador> dimitri, se non va, o installi kde, e lo usi li dentro , oppure amen
<krabador> dimitri, sono messaggi per deviliano
<krabador> deviliano, sudo apt-get install --reinstall ktouch ktouch-data -  se non va, o installi kde, e lo usi li dentro , oppure amen
<deviliano> krabador da fare non va.che differenza tra 13.04 e 14.04
<krabador> deviliano, che la 13.04 non è piu' supportata
<krabador> deviliano, puoi installare kde
<krabador> e usarlo li dentro
<krabador> deviliano, fai vedere il pastebin  di sudo apt-get install --reinstall ktouch ktouch-data
<deviliano> krabador http://paste.ubuntu.com/7324435/
<jester-> deviliano: mv kde kde.bak
<deviliano> jester mv: impossibile eseguire stat di "kde": File o directory non esistente
<krabador> deviliano, mv .kde .kde.bak
<jester-> me so scurdato o punto
<deviliano> jester se le inghiottito senza rispondere
<krabador> bene
<jester-> deviliano: apri ktouch
<krabador> vuol dire che è andato
<krabador> e adeso apri
<deviliano> nada
<jester-> deviliano: lancialo da terminale
<jester-> e vesi se da errore
<jester-> vedi
<deviliano> krabador http://paste.ubuntu.com/7324487/
<jester-> deviliano: non è che servono le java
<deviliano> jester da terminale si chiama allenatore di dattilografia dal menu' ktouuch
<deviliano> forse ancora non e' appuntino come il 13.04
<krabador> deviliano, la 13.04 non è "appuntino" è obsoleta, il fatto che non ti vada un software kde in unity, non significa il contrario
<deviliano> non mi sono spiegato bene
<krabador> deviliano, sudo dpkg -l | grep jre
<tony_> salve ho installato i driver nvidia-331 con bumblebee sotto ubuntu 14.04 (doppia scheda grafica intel-nvidia)
<tony_> solo che quando vado a misurare i frames con glxgears, mi escono dei valori più bassi con il comando optirun
<jester-> deviliano: guada nel pvt
<tony_> pvt?
<tony_> a scusa non era per me...
<jester-> deviliano: visto?
<deviliano> si grazie
<deviliano> lo provo
<jester-> deviliano: è serio
<nico__> ragazzi ho un problema abbastanza urgente qualcuno può aiutarmi? Praticamente eclipse mi si chiude.
<krabador> nico__, apri da terminale e vedi che dice
<spartacus_72> sera
<nico__> va in segmentation fault
<nico__> !past
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'past'
<nico__> dove posso incollare krabador
<krabador> !pastebin | nico__
<ubot-it> nico__: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<|gonzo|> bau
<nico__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7324650/
<nico__> che mi dici?
<krabador> nico__, che ubuntu?
<krabador> nuova instalazione?
<Geno25> buongiorno, ho un problema con l'istallazione di Lubuntu 13.10
<krabador> Geno25, non sei italiano, vero?
<Geno25> perchè?
<nico__> fatto ma niente, adesso stavo provando a rimuovere tutti i file e reinstallare speriamo
<Alessandro98> Buongiorno, ho un problema con Lubuntu 13.10 (Derivato di ubuntu)
<Alessandro98> Ho scaricato il file ISO dal sito ufficiale e con unetbootin l'ho masterizzato su una chiavetta usb da 4 Gb. Ho provato ad installarlo sul mio portatile (Hp pavillion dv6) e si installa. Quando provo ad installarlo sul fisso, arriva ad un certo punto (alla scelta del fuso orario/ Nome utente del pc) ed appare un messaggio di errore che dice : Il programma di installazione è andato in crash (http://1drv.ms/1hqmiEI)  Faccio cli
<nico__> continua a chiudersi
<krabador> Alessandro98, se torni sul sito, potrai scaricare la versione nuova
<Alessandro98> Praticamente non si installa...
<Alessandro98> non so cosa fare
<Alessandro98> http://1drv.ms/1hqpWOS (Questo è il secondo link)
<krabador> Alessandro98, scarica la versione nuova
<krabador> Alessandro98, www.lubuntu.net
<krabador> che cpu/ram/scheda video hai?
<Alessandro98> è un fisso del 2001
<Alessandro98> processore da 2.00 ghz
<Alessandro98> RAM poca...non so bene quanta
<krabador> Alessandro98, allora 32bit, e metti in conto che 13 di macchina , puo' significare logorio hardware
<krabador> Alessandro98, fa l'esame di terza media, il pc, quest'anno?
<Alessandro98> in che senso? non ho capito
<krabador> ha 13 anni il pc
<Alessandro98> si
<Alessandro98> La versione nuova di lubuntu è disponibile anche in Italiano?
<krabador> Alessandro98, certo
<krabador> Alessandro98, installa con il pc connesso
<krabador> Alessandro98, ed installerà direttamente i pacchetti di lingua italiana
<Alessandro98> ok grazie, proverò
<nico__> krabador puoi controllare qui per favore? http://paste.ubuntu.com/7324822/
<krabador> nico__, come hai installato eclipse?
<nico__> in che senso krabador
<krabador> nico__, nell'unico senso della domanda.
<nico__> così: http://ginho.it/articoli/53/come-installare-eclipse-su-ubuntu-1204
<krabador> <krabador> nico__, che ubuntu?
<krabador> <krabador> nuova instalazione?
<krabador> mezz'ora fa
<krabador> nico__, dai che puoi recuperare
<MaxFrames> ciao
<krabador> salve
<MaxFrames> avevo installato ubuntu 12.04 sul pc di un utente, il cui account non e' un superuser/sudoer; a distanza di tempo ho trovato installate varie cose tra cui xubuntu-desktop che non ho installato io... com'e' possibile?
<MaxFrames> in teoria non dovrebbe potere installare alcunche'
<nico__> 14.04
<krabador> hai installato seguendo una guida non ufficiale, un pacchetto di anni fa
<krabador> nico__, la 14.04 ha eclipse nei repositories
<krabador> nico__, togli quello che c'è e installa quello del repository
<nico__> non kepler e comunque ho provato a toglierlo e installare quello stesso problema
<nico__> o resta qualcosa e non tolgo tutto oppure il problema non riesco a risolverlo
<nico__> e comunque con la 13.10 tutto funzionava correttamente
<MaxFrames> non esiste qualcosa tipo un punto di ripristino di sistema in ubuntu, backup a parte?
<xman> ragazzi vorrei cancellare wubi e creare un paio di partizioni per installarci ubuntu, ho sempre usato una versione virtuale di ubuntu installata dentro windows. mi dareste qualche dritta?
<krabador> nico__, il software di terze parti deve adattarsi
<krabador> !ripristino | MaxFrames
<ubot-it> MaxFrames: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<nico__> krabador il problema sussiste anche con la versione del repository di ubuntu
<krabador> nico__, posta l'errore
<krabador> nico__, della versione del repo
<nico__> te li ho postati
<krabador> nico__, non hai detto essere quelli della versione del repo
<nico__> sono gli stessi
<krabador> "It is highly recommended to check if the problem persists without those first." <---- cancella quei files
<MaxFrames> krabador: grazie, mi sembra pero' l'equivalente del "repair install" di windows piu' che del "system restore point" (che usa le shadow copies)
<MaxFrames> mi chiedevo se nell'universo ubuntu c'era qualcosa tipo il secondo
<heraklone> buona sera
<heraklone> ho provato a scaricare e installare opera
<heraklone> tutto bene mi si apre in automatico l'ubutu software center
<heraklone> al termine del download
<heraklone> ma a un certo punto l'installazione mi si ferma e mi compare la scritta
<heraklone> errore archittettura ADM64
<heraklone> aiutooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<MaxFrames> l'hai scaricato dal software center?
<krabador> MaxFrames, il backup
<heraklone> no dal sito direttametne versione per linux
<heraklone> ma al termine del dow era nel softwar
<MaxFrames> hai una cpu a 64 bit?
<heraklone> non sul notebock
<heraklone> sul fisso si
<heraklone> ma ora sto sul note
<heraklone> però sul sito di opera non da versioni a 32 o 64
<MaxFrames> e hai scaricato opera a 32 bit o a 64?
<heraklone> da solo versione per linux e poi la scelta della distribuzione
<heraklone> ubutu senza neppure specificare la versione
<krabador> heraklone, hai scaricato quello adatto per la versuione di ubuntu
<MaxFrames> veramente non e' quello che vedo
<krabador> ?
<heraklone> aspetta torno sul sito di opera
<MaxFrames> io vedo questa pagina, dove seleziona automaticamente l'architettura in base al sistema in uso, e permette di scegliere la distro
<MaxFrames> http://www.opera.com/download/guide/?os=linux
<MaxFrames> strano che tu abbia visto qualcosa di diverso
<heraklone> http://www.opera.com/download/guide/?os=linux
<heraklone> si alla fine è la stessa pagina
<MaxFrames> mi fai una screenshot?
<heraklone> si
<MaxFrames> io lo sto aprendo con firefox per win7 x64 e mi propone di default opera x86-64 per Ubuntu
<heraklone> ora come te lo mando???
<MaxFrames> piazzalo su un image hosting
<MaxFrames> postimage.org o quello che preferisci
<heraklone> [IMG]http://i57.tinypic.com/ebc0nq.png[/IMG]
<heraklone> uhm la sto vedendo ora mi sa che si capisce poco te ne faccio un'altra??
<MaxFrames> non si vede la parte che interessa di piu'
<MaxFrames> anzi
<MaxFrames> si vede gia' che hai scaricato x86-64
<MaxFrames> non va bene... se sul laptop hai cpu e ubuntu a 32 bit
<heraklone> uhm no ho capito il problema ora
<heraklone> ma non trovo una versione a 32 bit sul loro sito mo che fo???
<krabador> heraklone, sia firefox che chromium, vengono riconosciuti dalla sezione download del sito opera, in base all'architettura
<krabador> e chiede di scaricare la versione corretta
<heraklone> forse allora il problema sta li io sto usando crhome non crhomium
<heraklone> alla fine sono identici
<krabador> heraklone, http://www.opera.com/download/guide/?os=linux-i386&ver=12.16&local=y
<krabador> scarica il paccheto deb
<krabador> apri il terminale
<Ozzyboshi> c'è un aggiornamento dell'ubunti software center possibile?
<krabador> heraklone, sudo dpkg -i nomepacchetto.deb
<krabador> sudo apt-get -yf install
<heraklone> lo sta scaricando ora
<krabador> !chat | heraklone
<ubot-it> heraklone: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<heraklone> scusa posso chiederti un'altra cosa???
<krabador> heraklone, riguarda il supporto al sistema operativo?
<heraklone> si
<krabador> chiedi
<heraklone> pochi giorni fa il sistema si è aggiornato alla nuova versione
<heraklone> la 14.04
<heraklone> solo che di tanto in tanto vedi che come si bloccasse
<heraklone> cioè se vado in un altro spazio di lavoro
<heraklone> proseguo senza problemi ma nello spazio di lavoro dove ad esempio ora sto installando opera
<heraklone> vedi il soft che si oscura e resta così
<heraklone> sinceramente
<heraklone> dopo anni di win
<heraklone> non so come metterci le mano
<krabador> "si oscura e resta cosi'"
<krabador> in che senso
<heraklone> vedi che la pagina del softwar center oppure il borwser aperto in quel momento
<krabador> se torni nello spazio di lavoro interessato,e clicchi sul software , è bloccato?
<heraklone> perde luminosità
<heraklone> e resta così alle volte facendo termina sessione riparte
<heraklone> altre conviene proprio spengere il sistema
<krabador> heraklone, quanta ram , e che scheda video c'è in quel pc?
<heraklone> sul note bock
<heraklone> avrò 1 giga di ram
<heraklone> e la scheda grafica è un intell
<heraklone> aapetta apro dettagli
<krabador> heraklone, compiz è pesante, la ram è poca
<heraklone> Intel® 945GME x86/MMX/SSE2
<heraklone> compiz cosa sarebbe???
<krabador> la libreria che gestisce gli effetti del desktopo
<krabador> heraklone, installa gnome-session-flashback
<krabador> e seleziona quello al login
<heraklone> lo trovo sempre sul softwar???
<krabador> heraklone, apri il terminale, sudo apt-get install gnome-session-flashback
<heraklone> dario@dario-1005HA:~$ sudo apt-get install gnome-session-flashback [sudo] password for dario:  E: Impossibile impostare il blocco /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Risorsa temporaneamente non disponibile) E: Impossibile acquisire il blocco sulla directory di amministrazione (/var/lib/dpkg/). Un altro processo potrebbe tenerla occupata. dario@dario-1005HA:~$
<heraklone> ma stranamente non mi fa proprio immettere la pass
<krabador> heraklone, chiudi il software center
<krabador> e gestore aggiornamenti
<krabador> heraklone, la password non viene visualizzata
<heraklone> ok ora sta partendo
<heraklone> dario@dario-1005HA:~$ sudo apt-get install gnome-session-flashback [sudo] password for dario:  Lettura elenco dei pacchetti... Fatto Generazione albero delle dipendenze        Lettura informazioni sullo stato... Fatto gnome-session-flashback è già alla versione più recente. È stato impostato gnome-session-flashback per l'installazione manuale. I seguenti pacchetti sono stati installati automaticamente e non sono più richies
<kappa98> ciao
<krabador> heraklone, sudo apt-get install gnome-session-fallback
<krabador> heraklone, poi riavvia, e seleziona il tipo di sessione al login
<kappa98> ciao, volevo chiedere una cosa ! voi per caso sapete come installare i driver di un minatore di bitcoin (hex 16a)
<heraklone> c'è il piccolo particolare che io durante l'installazione pur avendogli dato la pass gli avevo chiesto di accedere automaticamente
<krabador> heraklone, allora termina sessione, e seleziona la sessione
<heraklone> va bene provo e poi ti faccio sapere se ti ritrovo grazie ;)
<krabador> gnome flashback
<krabador> è la sessione che devi selezionare
<krabador> !chat | kappa98
<ubot-it> kappa98: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<kappa98> ciao, volevo chiedere una cosa ! voi per caso sapete come installare i driver di un minatore di bitcoin (hex 16a)
<cybernova> jester-, è andata male ma ha giocato bene, son fiducioso per il ritorno
<cybernova> scusate ho sbagliato canale pensavo di essere nella chat lol
<deviliano> krabador jester ci siete ?
<krabador> deviliano, che succede?
<deviliano> krabador funziona
<krabador> deviliano, spiega
<Guest21289> e possibile parlare con qualcuno su un problema grave?
<deviliano> fra cambiare i driver video installa disintalla ktouch
<krabador> Guest21289, quale?
<Guest21289> iho un problema con linux immage 24,come l avvio mi dice il famoso messaggio kernel panic
<deviliano> installa lubuntu ora va.cmq appena installata la nuova release ho subito notato che qualcosa non andava
<deviliano> ma e solo da mettere a punto.come a ogni nuva release
<pico_> hi you from it
<deviliano> grazie per il tempo dedicatomi
<Guest21289> krabador ci sei?
<pico_> scusate ciao a tutti
<pico_>  sono nuovo
<pico_>  vorrei qualce risposta a delle domande personali ...posso
<pico_> chiedevo che linguaggio adopera backtrack5
<krabador> Guest21289, dimmi
<Guest21289> ti dicevo ho un problema con l image 24 di ubuntu 14,all avvio mi dice kernel panic,adesso sto usando la 15,quando faccio il controllo da terminale mi dice problemi con le dipendenze di image 24,lasciato non configurato,e poi esce dkg errore output imput
<Guest21289> hey krabador,hai qualche idea?
<krabador> Guest21289, scusami, cat /etc/lsb-release
<krabador> !pastebin | Guest21289
<ubot-it> Guest21289: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Guest21289> che comando è?
<Guest21289> DISTRIB_ID=Ubuntu DISTRIB_RELEASE=14.04 DISTRIB_CODENAME=trusty DISTRIB_DESCRIPTION="Ubuntu 14.04 LTS" riccardo@riccardo-PC:~$
<Guest21289> krabador? :)
<krabador> Guest21289, sudo apt-get update
<krabador> !pastebin | Guest21289
<ubot-it> Guest21289: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<krabador> è qui che devi incollare
<krabador> non in canale
<Guest21289> ah,ok nel link :)
<Guest21289> krabador sta caricando...
<Guest21289> comunque non ne ho aggiornamenti da fare,mo so gia,mi dice o aggiornati o darimuovere, e 4 non completamente installati o rimossi
<krabador> Guest21289, fa comunque vedere il risultato
<Guest21289> ok e al 36 sta per finire
<Guest21289> mi devi scusare,che sono in wi-fi da cellullare
<Guest21289> krabador posso sapere se hai gia qualche idea,se posso chiedere
<krabador> Guest21289, manda il pastebin del comando
<Guest21289> si scusa adesso e a39, come ti ho gia detto sono a connessione lenta,grazie del tuo tempo comunque...solo un attimo
<krabador> riavvio
<aslaan> salve
<aslaan> come faccio a rendere boottabile ubuntu iso??
<aslaan> per usb
<aslaan> ?????
<krabador> aslaan, usi win?
<aslaan> si window 7
<krabador> aslaan, http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<aslaan> grazie!!!
<krabador> di niente
<Roberto_> buonasera
<aslaan> scusate ho gia provato a installare ubuntu su 2 computer tramite usb rendendola boottabile ma dopo tipo 2 minutini che intalla mi dice errore nella lettura del cd xD
<aslaan> cosa devo fare???
<krabador> aslaan, formattare la pendrive
<krabador> rifarla
<aslaan> ok ci provo e ti faccio sapere
<krabador> se continua a dare problemi, riscarica la iso, formatta pendrive e rifalla
<krabador> se continua a dare problemi, butta la pendrive
<Roberto_> ho provato a installare ubuntu tramite usb ma non riesco a farla partire dal bios....mi parte sempre sto cavolo di xp...ho provato anche con cd...ho installato ubuntu 14.4 32 bit
<krabador> Roberto_, fisso / notebook ? di che anno
<Roberto_> notebook toshiba satellite un pò datato ma non mi ricordo l'anno
<krabador> Roberto_, come hai masterizzato la iso?
 * Joshua^Dunamis ascolta con piacere ricordando i bei tempi della IRC chat
<krabador> !iso | Roberto_
<ubot-it> Roberto_: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<krabador> puoi provare a rifare la pendrive
<Roberto_> ho messo la iso su un dvd poi mediante unetbootin-windows l ho esplosa sulla usb
#ubuntu-it 2014-04-25
<krabador> l'hai esplosa?
<krabador> ovvio che non funziona
<krabador> difficilmente cio' che esplode, poi funziona
<Roberto_> scusa la terminologia....l ho destinata? come si dice? :)
<krabador> !iso | Roberto_
<ubot-it> Roberto_: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<krabador> è cosi' che si masterizza la iso
<krabador> una volta fatta, metti il supporto nel lettore, accendi il pc, e setti il lettore come prima periferica di boot
<Roberto_> ecco qui mi perdo...come faccio a settare il lettore come prima periferica di boot?
<aslaan> Krabador, mi ha ridato lo stesso problema ho la schermata davanti a me
<aslaan> dice è stato riscontrato un errore nel copiare i file su disco fisso
<Joshua^Dunamis> Roberto_: dipende dal tuo pc, vi è un tasto alla comparsa del Bios/Uefi di solito F12
<Joshua^Dunamis> Roberto_: o CANC
<aslaan> cosa devo fare???
<Joshua^Dunamis> ma per il boot di solito è F12, sugli asus stranamente è ESC
<Roberto_> sul mio dovrebbe essere esc...poi  c'è una priorità da dare....le opzioni si fdd cd rom hdd e non mi ricordo....
<Joshua^Dunamis> Roberto_: stai usando un pendrive?
<Roberto_> si...
<Roberto_> ma ho anche cd
<Joshua^Dunamis> Roberto_: in tal caso devi avviare la periferica dove c'è la dicitura USB
<Joshua^Dunamis> Roberto_: e si ma devi deciderti
<Joshua^Dunamis> :D
<Roberto_> voglio la usb ma non la trovo :(
<krabador> !imagebin | aslaan
<ubot-it> aslaan: Vuoi mostrarci una schermata del tuo problema? Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Roberto_> ho toshiba satellite datato
<Joshua^Dunamis> Roberto_: se la pendrive la prepari bene con "Creatore di dischi di avvio", la inserisci in una porta USB e poi accendi il Notebook, al Bios premi ESC o altro tasto per la selezione del boot dovresti averlo
<Joshua^Dunamis> Roberto_: certo se il bios non legge i devisce USB usa il CD
<Roberto_> ho provato a usare il cd...dopo una serie di scritte strane mi parte xp...maledetto :)
<Joshua^Dunamis> Roberto_: ma lo premi il tasto di selezione del boot?
<Roberto_> dici esc all inizio? si
<Joshua^Dunamis> e che voci ti da?
 * Joshua^Dunamis immagina che tu il CD-ROM lo tenga inserito dentro all'accenzione ;)
<Roberto_> provo a rifarlo? magari ti dico con esatezza il messaggio che mi dice
<Joshua^Dunamis> vi è una voce con CD-ROM o DVD e altro simile?
<vvorg5t0g> krabador lo mandato adesso il comando nella pastebin
<krabador> vvorg5t0g, per cosa?
<krabador> vvorg5t0g, in ogni caso devi incollare il link risultante qui
<vvorg5t0g> per gli aggiornamenti sudo apt-get update che mi avevi chiesto
<vvorg5t0g> http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<vvorg5t0g> krabador li devo rincollare?
<vvorg5t0g> scusa se rompo ma lo devo schiacciare il tasto paste??
<Joshua^Dunamis> vvorg5t0g: si
<krabador> se non lo schiacci , mandi semplicemente il link del sito
<krabador> e non di quello che hai incollato
<vvorg5t0g> ah ok grazie adesso lo schiacciato rincollo il link?
<Joshua^Dunamis> vvorg5t0g: e che ci vuoi fare?
<krabador> vvorg5t0g, si
<vvorg5t0g> ahahah,dai non prendere in giro non lo so usare questo pastebin joshua allora lo incollo?
<vvorg5t0g> http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<krabador> vvorg5t0g, hai di nuovo incollato il link del sito
<krabador> !pastebin | vvorg5t0g
<ubot-it> vvorg5t0g: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<vvorg5t0g> il nick sarebbeil mio,paste lo premuto prima ma nonho scritto il nome adesso lofaccio
<vvorg5t0g> v
<vvorg5t0g> Paste from vvorg5t0g at Fri, 25 Apr 2014 01:38:06 +0100
<vvorg5t0g> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7326333/plain/
<vvorg5t0g> e giusto?
<vvorg5t0g> krabador?
<krabador> vvorg5t0g, puoi togliere il cd, come fonte di repositories
<vvorg5t0g> cioe?
<vvorg5t0g> cioe krabador
<krabador> vvorg5t0g, software-properties-gtk
<krabador> da terminiale
<vvorg5t0g> krabador se intendi il cd della 13 io non ce me la scaricata un amico in usb,comunque ok adesso ci provo a dare il comando
<vvorg5t0g> krabador si e aperto ilriquadro delle impostazioni aggiornamenti
<krabador> vvorg5t0g, deseleziona la voce in basso
<krabador> "cd rom con ubuntu"
<krabador> chiudi
<krabador> e  di nuovo sudo apt-get update
<vvorg5t0g> krabador non ce la voce in basso
<krabador> !imagebin | vvorg5t0g
<ubot-it> vvorg5t0g: Vuoi mostrarci una schermata del tuo problema? Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<vvorg5t0g> krabador come la mando la fo to ti dico che c e scritto installabile da cd rom su in nero scuro e giu ce una tabella con scritto in nero oscurato quindi inattivo per installare da cd rom inserire un supporto nell unita
<krabador> vvorg5t0g, torna domani, in qualsiasi orario
<vvorg5t0g> krabador ok grazie mille davvero del tempo :)
<pier55> buon giorno alla chat
<pier55> vorrei fare l'avanzamento da ubuntu 13.10 a 14.04 e ho trovato 2 diverse installazioni 1 - PC server (Intel x86) immagine di installazione 2 - Server a 64-bit PC (AMD64) immagine di installazione. io ho un notebook packard bell tj65 con cpu intel dual core, quale devo scegliere ?
<deviliano> bungiorno a tutti
<Tempest> buon giorno
<JulioTerry> Salve ragazzi ho bisogno di un consiglio siete attivi ?
<cristian_c> lol
<JulioTerry> ?_?
<cristian_c> !chiedi | JulioTerry
<ubot-it> JulioTerry: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<JulioTerry> No non ho chiesto se potevo chiedere ma era per vedere se qualcuno era attivo appunto per non scrivere a vanvera comunque.... :P
<ExPBoy> uhm
<cristian_c> !nessuno | JulioTerry
<ubot-it> JulioTerry: se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<JulioTerry> ( ma va... dai C : ) Insomma dopo anni sono tornato a usare Ubuntu dopo esser rimasto schifato da W8.1 ... il mio per fortuna non è un problema ma un semplice sfizio che voglio levarmi, ricordo i simpaticissimi effetti 3D con compiz (tipo.. finestre molli o desktop cube) ma noto che tali effetti non sono più presenti in compiz, esiste un'altro software che ha preso il suo posto?
<ExPBoy> :(
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> JulioTerry, compiz è sopravvisuto fino ad oggi, ma dalla 14.10 (forse :P ) è la volta buona che lo tolgono
<cristian_c> +s
<ExPBoy> speriamo
<JulioTerry> (cristian lol) ho appunto la versione 14.10 allora non c'è più nessun modo per attivare gli effetti ? (a me non davano alcun problema in passato)
<JulioTerry> 14.4 pardon!
<cristian_c> JulioTerry, sono già attivi gli effetti, ma che pc hai?
<JulioTerry> Certi sono attivi come chiusura finestre ecc.. ma ricordo che una volta erano molti di più tipo finestre trasparenti, traballanti o desktopcube
<cristian_c> JulioTerry, allora attivali dal gestore di compiz
<JulioTerry> Ci sono arrivato ma appunto il compiz ha molti meno effetti di quelli che c'erano prima volevo sapere se appunto un programma avesse preso il suo posto C :
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> JulioTerry, sempre dallo stesso gestore
<JulioTerry> Per esempio le finestre trasparenti non c'è più come opzione così come tanti altri effetti.
<cristian_c> JulioTerry, chi l'ha detto?
<JulioTerry> Lo vedo :D
<Erzsebeth> buondi
<JulioTerry> Il configuratore ''compizconfig'' ha meno opzioni rispetto a una volta.
<Erzsebeth> a chi posso chiedere aiuto :P?
<cristian_c> !aiuto | Erzsebeth
<ubot-it> Erzsebeth: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Erzsebeth> ooook
<Erzsebeth> allora sto cercando di installare l'ultima versione di ubuntu sul mac seguendo la guida del sito
<cristian_c> JulioTerry, quale versione del gestore?
<ExPBoy> :(
<cristian_c> Erzsebeth, quale guida?
<cristian_c> Erzsebeth, e quale mac?
<Erzsebeth> installazione/ubuntumacintel
<cristian_c> perfetto
<JulioTerry> 0.9.11
<Erzsebeth> premetto una cosa:
<Erzsebeth> sono nuovissima a questo sistema operativo
<Erzsebeth> ancora nemmeno conosco i comandi da terminale
<Erzsebeth> tornando a noi ho un macbook pro
<Erzsebeth> comprato circa 2 anni fa
<Erzsebeth> praticamente arrivo alla fase di installazione del bootloader refit
<Erzsebeth> e li mi chiede:
<Erzsebeth> Copiare la cartella efi all'interno della radice del disco contente l'installazione di MacOSX (solitamente /).
<cristian_c> Erzsebeth, aspetta
<Erzsebeth> ok
<cristian_c> visto
<cristian_c> Erzsebeth, qual è il problema?
<Erzsebeth> il mio problema è: non riesco ad arrivare a questa radice del disco "/"
<Erzsebeth> immagino quindi di doverlo fare tramite terminale
<Erzsebeth> ecco: non sono minimamente in grado di farlo
<cristian_c> la cartella efi ce l'hai?
<Erzsebeth> si
<Erzsebeth> ho montato l'immagine e ce l'ho
<cristian_c> ok
<JulioTerry> Dovrò metterci una pietra sopra magari
<JulioTerry> lol
<cristian_c> Erzsebeth, hai presente il file manager di mac os x?
<cristian_c> Erzsebeth, peraltro, questa non è una domanda relativa a ubuntu
<Erzsebeth> non ce l'ho presente
<Erzsebeth> illuminami
<Erzsebeth> per favore :)
<cristian_c> secondo me, doveva installare i plugin di compiz
<cristian_c> !info compiz-plugins
<ubot-it> compiz-plugins (source: compiz): OpenGL window and compositing manager - plugins. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.9.10+13.10.20131011-0ubuntu1 (saucy), package size 2656 kB, installed size 6868 kB
<cristian_c> Erzsebeth, dovresti chiedere supporto nei canali di osx
<Erzsebeth> va bene, grazie lo stesso
<cristian_c> #MacOSX
<cristian_c> lol
<DoctorD90> salve! vorrei collegarmi alla mia wifi. ho una distro debian, in live. vorrei fare uno script x autocollegarmici. qualcuno ha qualche idea? in internet dicono di dover modificare mille e uno file di config....c'è qualche comando più veloce? (ripeto, sto creando uno script in bash, quindi nessuna interfaccia grafica...è per automatizzare il processo di immissione dei dati, grz! )
<cristian_c> !debian | DoctorD90
<ubot-it> DoctorD90: Ubuntu e Debian sono strettamente connesse. Ubuntu si basa sulle fondamenta dell'architettura e dell'infrastruttura di Debian, con una comunità e un processo di rilascio diversi. Vedere http://www.ubuntu.com/community/ubuntu-and-debian - Ricorda, !Repository di Debian NON dovrebbero essere usati su Ubuntu!
<nora_> Ciao!
<nora_> Ho scaricato matlab da Deluge
<cristian_c> lol
<nora_> ho un file .iso
<nora_> io non saprei come fare a installarlo
<nora_> c'è un file mount
<nora_> non so come usarlo
<cristian_c> nora_, non trattiamo di argomenti di questo tipo
<cristian_c> !crack
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'crack'
<nora_> ok scusatemi
<cristian_c> nora_, ti consiglio di acquistare una licenza di matlab specifica per linux
<nora_> sì
<nora_> ma io ce l'ho già
<cristian_c> lol
<nora_> il problema è che mi serve il compilatore
<cristian_c> <nora_> Ho scaricato matlab da Deluge
<nora_> e la mia licenza è studenta
<nora_> student
<nora_> e la licenza student non permette di utilizzare il compilatore
<nora_> :(
<cristian_c> nora_, bene rivolgiti alla scuola-università che ti ha fornito la licenza :)
<nora_> ho già contattato un responsabile di Mathworks
<nora_> e non si può associare un compilatore a una licenza student
<cristian_c> nora_, ok, l'hai fatto presente a chi ti ha fornito la licenza (scuola)?
<nora_> no proverò anche questo
<nora_> grazie
<DoctorD90> cristian_c: speravo che aveste la risposta xP
<DoctorD90> (avevo anche sbagliato a joinare xP scusa xD)
<cristian_c> DoctorD90, domanda nei canali di debian
<DoctorD90> sisi, infatti c sto entrando :P ripeto..sovrappensiero ho scritto ubuntu xP sorry
<kman> Ragazzi voglio partizionare il mio HD per installarci ubuntu 14.04, windows7 è preinstallato. va tutto fatto con gparted o devo lavorare da windows?
<kman> ho il live cd 14.04 64bit
<cristian_c> kman, hai letto la guida sul wiki di ubuntu?
<kman> no
<ExPBoy> fa male leggere
<kman> hehe ora ci vado, provo
<cristian_c> kman, prova prima in live, per vedere se tutto va bene
<kman> visto che in seguito voglio installare una o due altre distro linux e quindi dovrei creare 2 o 3 partizioni estese, posso fare il tutto da Gparted in Live?
<kman> alla fine vorrei avere windows ubuntu e debian, se ce la faccio anche fedora
<cristian_c> kman, a mio avviso, dovresti ridurre la partizione win direttamente da windows
<cristian_c> e poi lavorare di gparted
<cristian_c> ma il consiglio migliore è quello di provare prima in live
<kman> cristian_c, proverò grazie
<kman> cristian_c, cristian ti appare in rosso questo messsaggio?
<supermouse> ciao a tutti
<supermouse> ho bisogno di aiuto, a chi mi posso rivolgere per qualche domanda?
<kman> supermouse, chiama il 113
<kman> supermouse, XD dici vediamo se posso aiutarti
<supermouse> ho la versione di ubuntu 12.04
<supermouse> e stamattina mi chiedeva gli aggiornamenti
<supermouse> ma sulla configurazione di linux image 3.11.0-20 si è bloccato e non va più avanti
<supermouse> nella finestra piccola dei dettagli c'è una barra dove posso scrivere qualcosa ed è una decina di minuti che non va avanti
<supermouse> sono nuovo di questo OS e ne conosco veramente poco
<kman> supermouse, non saprei dovresti aspettare qualcuno che ti risponda più esperto di me. o riposta la domanda tra pochi minuti
<supermouse> grazie comunque kman
<supermouse> non vorrei premere il tasto reset del pc ;)
<kman> supermouse, proverei ad aspettare un pò e vedere se si sblocca da solo, altrimenti dovresti fare backup dati da live cd e cancellare e reinstallare il tutto
<akaGb> Ciao qualcuno puo' aiutarmi su ubuntu 12.04  desktop non unity mi son spariti i pannelli di sistema avevo lasciato per sicurezza un icona di terminale sul desktop e da li ho avviato firefox grazie
<Matt_91> akaGb, riavviato?
<Nippon> salve a tutti
<Nippon> ho un problema con il mio lettore dvd che non riesce a leggerli
<Nippon> ho messo il dvd ma non riesco a vedre il contenuto della cartella tramite la finestra
<Nippon> come posso fare? perche non vedo il lettore dvd in mod da aprire il contenuto del DVD?
<Nippon> forse mancano delle librerie?
<cristian_c> Nippon, tutti i dvd o solo alcuni?
<Nippon> onestamente non so, forse solo alcuni
<Nippon> ho inserito un dvd masterizzato e vorrei vedere il contenuto
<cristian_c> Nippon, ah, quindi non sai se c'è un film o dati
<Nippon> ci sono dati
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> Nippon, sei su unity?
<Nippon> cos'è unity?
<cristian_c> !unity | Nippon
<ubot-it> Nippon: Unity è la UI di default da Ubuntu 11.04.  Unity è una shell per GNOME. Vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/Unity Guida uso e Configurazione: https://help.ubuntu.com/13.10/ubuntu-help/index.html  Per una esperienza simil-GNOME 2, vedi !notunity
<Nippon> ho ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<cristian_c> Nippon, ok, quindi con unity immagino
<cristian_c> non kde o altro
<Nippon> non penso
<Nippon> ubuntu se non sbaglio usa unity
<cristian_c> Nippon, ci sono anche le derivate ufficiali
<cristian_c> Nippon, http://www.ubuntu-it.org/download/derivate
<Nippon> Ubuntu Gnome
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> Nippon, quindi con gnome shell?
<Nippon> shell???
<Nippon> non si può vedre tramite terminale?
<cristian_c> Nippon, ora ti dico
<Nippon> grazie
<fabio_cc> Nippon, echo $DESKTOP_SESSION
<fabio_cc> Nippon, invece per sapere che versione di ubuntu hai  usa il comando lsb_release -a
<Nippon> c'è scritto Ubuntu
<fabio_cc> Nippon, allora dovresti avere Unity
<Nippon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7328809/
<Nippon> quindi cosa devo fare?
<cristian_c> Nippon, non usi gnome-shell
<Nippon> non penso, come faccio a vedere se è installato?
<Nippon> potrebbe risolvermi il problema?
<cristian_c> Nippon, l'output dice che stai usando unity
<cristian_c> Nippon, se inserisci un dvd non compare in nautilus?
<Nippon> no, non compare niente
<cristian_c> Nippon, apri un terminale
<cristian_c> Nippon, e digita: sudo lshw
<cristian_c> Nippon, infine posta il risultato su pastebin
<cristian_c> !paste | Nippon
<ubot-it> Nippon: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Nippon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7328881/
<cristian_c>                 description: DVD writer
<cristian_c>                 product: DVD+-RW GSA-H73N
<cristian_c>                 vendor: HL-DT-ST
<cristian_c>                 capabilities: removable audio cd-r cd-rw dvd dvd-r
<cristian_c>                 configuration: ansiversion=5 status=nodisc
<cristian_c> Nippon, inserisci il dvd e ridigita il comando
<Nippon> scusa cristian_c
<Nippon> putroppo devo scappare
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> Nippon, controlla anche se è un dvd+ o -
<Nippon> ti ringrazio dell'aiuto, magari se non ti dispiace continueremo la prossima volta
<cristian_c> Nippon, vedi anche cosa ti dicono sul forum
<Nippon> DVD-R
<cristian_c> ok
<Nippon> grazie, spero all prossima, preferisco la chat :-)
<Nippon> ciao
<EmaB> Problema di trasparenze di Chromium?
<fabio_cc> EmaB, puoi essere più specifico?
<EmaB> Aspettavo che mi rispondesse qualcuno :-). Allora..
<EmaB> In Xubuntu 14.04, apro Chromium, lo metto ad icona. Al momento di riaprirlo dall'icona vedo il browser pieno di trasparenze. Se passo sopra con il mouse a queste trasparenze come per magia riappare una piccola parte.
<EmaB> Non monto schede grafiche ma la grafica già integrata nell'i3..
<EmaB> Cosa si può fare per evitare quelle trasparenze?
<FENIX_> ciao  vorrei installare la chiavetta tim 14.4  sul mio pc mi potete dare una mano
<fabio_cc> FENIX_, modello della chiavetta?
<cristian_c> EmaB, quale versione di chromium?
<krabador> FENIX_, inserisci la chiavetta , manda sudo lspci, ed incolla su pastebin
<krabador> !pastebin | FENIX_
<ubot-it> FENIX_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<FENIX_> tim 14.4
<krabador> FENIX_, sudo lsusb, non sudo lspci , ho sbagliato
<FENIX_> ok...
<FENIX_> poi ? la chiavetta la inserisco subito?
<krabador> FENIX_, devi mandare il comando dopo aver inserito la chiavetta
<krabador> serve a vedere se e come viene rilevata
<FENIX_> aspetta mi collego con l'altro pc...
<krabador> EmaB, sto provando il tuo problema
<fenix__> krabador   http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7329309/
<krabador> fenix__, ti dicevo, inserisci la chiavetta, e poi sudo lsusb
<krabador> non sudo lspci
<fenix__> ok scusami   http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7329317/
<krabador> fenix__, hai mandato il comando, dopo aver inserito la chiavetta?
<fenix__> si
<krabador> fenix__, è olivetti la chiavetta?
<fenix__> si
<fenix__> krabador ci sei ancora?
<ziolino72> buongiorno, gentilmente avrei bisogno di una informazione vorrei sapere se era possibile masterizzare l'immagine iso di lubuntu 14.04-desktop-amd64.iso con una grandezza di 694mb su un cd rom o è necessario un dvd? grazie
<bryan> krabador avevi ragione cd rom con ubuntu c era scusa ma nella fretta non l avevo visto!
<krabador> bryan, va disabilitato, e sudo apt-get update da terminale
<bryan> ok adesso procedo e te lo invio dove lo pastedin per inviartelo
<bryan> krabador il link di pastedin potresti rimandarlo,non so dove cercarlo
<krabador> !pastebin | bryan
<ubot-it> bryan: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<bryan> krabador scusa il ritardo ma mi aveva segnalato degli aggiornamenti che ho provato a fare,e non ci sono riuscito,mi dice rimozione o installazione di pacchetto non riuscito,e me lo fa sempre anche con pacchetti di pocchi kb,comunque questione di un attimo e ti posto il risultato che mi hai chiesto
<bryan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7330018/plain/
<bryan> krabador ho fatto
<krabador> bryan, che ci fai con http://ppa.launchpad.net trusty InRelease    ?
<bryan> non loso io non ho modificato nulla,lo tolgo?
<bryan> krabador lo tolgo?
<krabador> bryan, toglilo, dalla tab "altro software" sempre in software-properties-gtk
<bryan> krabador ok tolgo anche saucy salamander 13.10?
<krabador> bryan, no
<krabador> !imagebin | bryan
<ubot-it> bryan: Vuoi mostrarci una schermata del tuo problema? Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<bryan> krabador ok, ma ce un problema per le immagini il computer non me lefa vedere quelle dentro il telefono,comunque ho capito
<bannar> ciao a tutti
<akis24> sera
<bannar> Ho installato sul portatile di 1 amico ubuntu 13.10 Gnome (non ho al momento sottomano il pc, e non ricorso se fosse asus od acer) ma a quanto pare collegandolo ad una tv con HDMI funziona solo il video, laudio si sente solo attraverso il pc. Ho dato 1 occhio alle impostazioni, ma nonostante il video vadi, non visualizza altre sorgenti audio
<akis24> bannar: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=568094
<bannar> akis24: grazie, avevo visto qlc post sul forum, ma questo me lero perso
<akis24> bannar: come leggerai dipende anche da che scheda video monta ..
<bryan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7330112/plain/ krabador
<bannar> eh si, solo che come dicevo al momento nn ho pc sottomano...passavo di qui lo stesso, dato chedovrebbe portarmelo uesta sera
<akis24> bannar:  poi vedrai allora
<bannar> e almeno avevo già 1 idea di quello che si poteva fare
<akis24> bryan: leggi krabador ?
<bryan> akis24 no e tu?
<akis24> bryan: e allora il link a che pro ?
<bryan> akis24 perche prima c era,non sono pratico io,ma se glie lo mando una volta che si ricollega lo vede?
<akis24> bryan:  quando rientra si prima no..
<bryan> akis24,ok grazie dell informazione ciao :)
<akis24> di nulla ciao
<Ankushor> Salve,ho un problema con Virtual Box in Ubuntu 13
<Ankushor> kernel driver not instaler Rc 1093
<Ankushor> Rc 1908 adesso
<Ankushor> cosa può essere?
<Ankushor> mi potete aiutare?
<Ankushor> c'è qualcuno?
<geogo> buongiorno
<geogo> sono nuovissimo sia di xubuntu che di irc
<geogo> avrei bisogno di qualche info
<jester-> sera
<geogo> qualcuno puo' aiutarmi?
<geogo> :-(
<geogo> nessuno?
<jester-> !qualcuno | geogo
<ubot-it> geogo: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<jester-> la fretta
<oraion> buongiorno ho una domanda: un tempo avevo windows 8 e mi e stato detto che non posso usa wubi perche dava problemi ora pero ho eliminato windows 8 e ho installato windows 7 ora potrei usare wubi? o e rimasto il blocco del sistema operativo windows 8 che impediva il corretto funzionamento? (il pc lo ho formattato completamente usando il prompt dei comandi del cd di installazione di windows 7, quindi sul hard disk non dovrebbero esser
<luca> Hello. Ho un problema dopo l'aggiornamento a 14.04 :(
<cristian_c> oraion, non puoi semplicemente partizionare l'hard disk o usare una macchina virtuale?
<oraion> partizionare e fuori discussione perche ho rotto un pc facendolo 2 anni fa hahahhaha e non vorrei che capitasse con questo perche ha costato molto
<oraion> e con un virtual maschine funziona da merda e peggio
<oraion> e togliere windowsnon posso perche molte cose sono veramente importanti che io mantenga che su ubuntu non vanno e altre sono giochi e non vanno neanche quelli su ubuntu ma comunque ubuntu e un fantastico sistema operativo ed e per questo che vorrei installarlo
<cristian_c> oraion, rotto un pc?
<cristian_c> oraion, scusa, ma allora che c'entra wubi?
<cristian_c> se winz lo togli
<titty> salve, avrei bisogno di aiuto,  ho un problema con ubuntu
<titty> chi può aiutarmi?
<akis24> !aiuto
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<titty> ok
<manu___> ciao  installazione chiavetta ?
<akis24> !installazione | manu___
<ubot-it> manu___: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<manu___> ma devo solo configurare la chiavetta tim 14,4
<akis24> manu___: mica si capisce bene dalla domanda
<manu___> scusa .... non riesco a connettermi a internet tramite chiavetta tim 14.4   puoi aiutarmi?
<akis24> manu___:  vedi se ti è utile qui http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=562292
<manu___> già consultato ma non mi è stato molto di aiuto..
<akis24> manu___: provato da network-manager a configurare la connessione ?
<manu___> no... ho provato solo tramite configurazione reti..
<akis24> manu___:  clicca sull'icona di rete e poi su  modifica connessioni
<manu___> ok
<akis24> manu___: sulla finestra che si apre seleziona > banda larga mobile
<manu___> ok
<akis24> manu___:  viene vista la chiavetta ?
<manu___> si una si ma perchè lo registra prima ,mi appare ma non posso selezionarla..
<akis24> manu___:  clicca su  > Aggiungi e vedi che fa'
<manu___> tutto il procedimento per registrala mapoi non me la vede...
<akis24> manu___:  provato a riavviare ?
<manu___> si..
<akis24> manu___:  messa la spunta su > Disponibile per tutti gli utenti
<akis24> ?
<titty> Avevo sul pc 3 partizioni, sulle prime avevo installato win7 e sulla terza volevo installare Ubuntu 14.04 …  ma qualcosa nella procedura nn è andato a buon fine.  Allora, dato che avevo precedentemente messo mano al Bios per procedere all’installazione da chiavetta USB, quindi ad un certo punto il pc all’accensione  leggeva solo  da USB, (ho le immagini iso sia di win7 che di Ubuntu solo su memoria flash USB) quindi caricava 
<manu___> si si messa
<titty> sia Ubuntu. Però con win7 ad un certo punto l’installazione si bloccava perché nn riconosceva le partizioni iniziali. Ieri allora ho deciso di installare Ubuntu ma ho sbagliato xkè avredi dovuto Precedentemente avevo 3 partizoni sul (pc 64bit) sulle prime 2 avevo win7 sulla terza volevo installare installare prima win7 e poi ubuntu. Infatti adesso essendoci solo Ubuntu sul pc non so come eliminarlo. Come devo gare?
<jester-> titty da installer winz7
<jester-> titty: winz va sulla prima partizione quindi prima elimina le altre
<jester-> poi installerai linux su spazio livero aggiuntivo
<titty> insoma, come si elimina Ubuntu se cè solo Ububtu?  Ora se accendo il pc avvia solo Ububtu installato e nn riconosce la chiavetta usb
<jester-> titty: ma intendi poi installare solo winz?
<titty> win7
<jester-> titty: in fase di installazione winz elimini tutte le partizione ne ceri una sola in ntfs grande quanto il disco
<jester-> ne crei*
<manu___> akis ci sei ancora'
<titty> certo, ma il fatto è che quando accendo il pc ora nn legge più da chiavetta usb ma parte ubuntu, Il bios sembra nn funzionare più
<Nippon> salve a tutti
<akis24> manu___: si ci sono  chiudi quando ha impostato tutto e poi sempre da network manager prova ad avviare la connessione
<jester-> titty: per winz serve il dvd e la usb key la devi scollegare
<akis24> hai*
<Nippon> purtroppo ho problemi per far leggere il DVD al mio lettore
<Nippon> non posso vedere i dati contenuti sul DVD e non si apre nessuna finestra
<Nippon> sento che il lettore parte ma non posso vedere i dati contenuti
<Nippon> qualcuno può aiutarmi a capire se sono installate le librerie
<Nippon> grazie
<titty> jester-: nn ce l'ho il cd di winz
<manu___> non trovo network manager lo scaricato ma non ,e lo trova..
<jester-> titty: lol e coe pensi di reinstallare winz
<jester-> come
<akis24> manu___:  network manager è installato  clicca sull'icona di connessione di rete
<manu___> ok
<manu___> ci sono
<cristian_c> Nippon, hai fatto ciò che ti è stato detto?
<Nippon> ciao cristian
<Nippon> è possibile rifarlo?
<cristian_c> ?
<akis24> manu___:  quando clicchi su network manager non ti appare la connessione impostata ?
<Nippon> mi avevi dato un comando da fare con il dvd dentro il lettore, si può ripetere?
<manu___> si
<titty> jester-: ho un vecchio cd di win xp, l'ho inserito nel lettore dvd ma niente,  avvia solo ubuntu
<cristian_c> Nippon, sudo lshw
<manu___> ma mi scrive rete modem disconnessa
<Nippon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7331202/
<cristian_c>                 configuration: ansiversion=5 status=nodisc
<cristian_c> Nippon, ma il disco è dentro?
<cristian_c> Nippon, è quello il masterizzatore?
<Nippon> si
<cristian_c>                 vendor: HL-DT-ST
<Nippon> si, ce ne solo uno
<cristian_c>                 product: DVD+-RW GSA-H73N
<cristian_c> Nippon, togli il disco e rimettilo
<cristian_c> Nippon, poi digita: dmesg | tail
<cristian_c> Nippon, risultato su pastebin
<Nippon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7331219/
<titty> jester-:  ok, adesso legge da cd, ho reimpostato il bios !
<cristian_c> Nippon, parla di usb
<cristian_c> Nippon, il masterizzatore è interno?
<Nippon> si
<titty> grazie!
<cristian_c> Nippon, l'usb a cosa si riferisce?
<Nippon> forse per il usb è perchè non trova i driver di una scheda per leggere le memorie, quindi questo penso che è un altro problema. Per adesso a me interessa la lettura dei DVD
<cristian_c> Nippon, domanda: in live trovi lo stesso problema
<cristian_c> ?
<Nippon> come faccio a capire se in live ha lo stesso problema?
<cristian_c> Nippon, inserisci una live usb
<cristian_c> in modo da avere il masterizzatore libero
<Nippon> cosa sarebbe una live usb?
<cristian_c> Nippon, http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Live_USB
<Valgio63> Salve a tutti, qualcuno mi da una mano con la 14.04?
<Nippon> quindi devo fare una prova con il live usb?
<cristian_c> Valgio63, c'è mibofra libero
<cristian_c> :D
<Nippon> devo crearla e poi avviare il sistema da usb e vedere se il lettore funziona?
<cristian_c> Nippon, non ce l'hai già?
<cristian_c> come hai installato il sistema?
<Nippon> no, tramite il dvd
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> !unetbootin | Nippon
<ubot-it> Nippon: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Unetbootin
<Nippon> se non sbaglio era il 10
<Valgio63> cristian_c, Che fai, sfotti? Chi c'è c'è! E comunque mibofra  me lo da assente! O occupato al momento!
<cristian_c> Valgio63, lo dico perché c'ho parlato poco fa
<cristian_c> :)
<Valgio63> Ah ecco, comunque te lo dico lo stesso the question
<Valgio63> ?
<cristian_c> Valgio63, come hai detto poc'anzi
<cristian_c> scrivilo al canale, chi c'è c'è
<Valgio63> Ok, cosa alquanto strana, non si apre account utente, se vado in computer ci sono più lucchetti sulle cartelle che sul ponte milvio a roma , sarà quello?
<Valgio63> Oltrela solita X su lost-found e root
<Nippon> per installarlo mi dice di scegliere un'applicazione
<Nippon> http://imagebin.org/307466
<cristian_c> Nippon, installarlo dal software center
<cristian_c> *installalo
<akis24> manu___:  hai installato il pacchetto usb-modeswitch ? nel caso installalo e poi riavvia
<Nippon> ok
<Nippon> l'ho installato, ma quando su distribuzione  seleziono ubuntu la versione arriva fino a 11.10 live
<Nippon> io ho installato il 12.04LTS
<manu___> si già scaricato
<manu___> appena avevo provato lachiavetta la leggeva poi ho spento tutto e adesso non me la legge più...
<cristian_c> Nippon, scarica la iso
<cristian_c> Nippon, della 12.04
<|gonzo|> bu
<cristian_c> manu___, non ho seguito, akis è uscito
<Valgio63> |gonzo|, settete!
<manu___> non riesco più  connettermi a internet con chiavetta tim 14.4
<cristian_c> manu___, da quando?
<manu___> appena lo installata andava bene poi una spento non la legge più..
<cristian_c> manu___, spiegati meglio. Hai creato la connessione nel network manager?
<manu___> si
<cristian_c> manu___, la sim funziona su altri device?
<cristian_c> attualmente, dico
<Nippon> arriva fino alla 11
<Nippon> http://imagebin.org/307469
<cristian_c> Nippon, scarica la iso come faresti di solito
<cristian_c> Nippon, non la devi scaricare tramite unetbootin
<manu___> praticamente va una sola volta su tutti e due i pc che ho provato
<Nippon> allora a cosa serve uneetbootin dopo che l'ho instllata?
<cristian_c> Nippon, non hai letto bene
<Nippon> devo scaricare l'iso della versione 12.04LTS?
<cristian_c> Nippon, c'è scritto 'immagine disco', 'ISO' in basso
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> Nippon, scarica la iso
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> Nippon, della 12.04
<Nippon> ok
<Valgio63> Ok ciao a più tardi.
<Nippon> dopo aver scaricato l'so la metto sulla usb e poi avvio ubuntu da usb?
<Nippon> poi devo fare la prova se il dvd legge?
<cristian_c> Nippon, devi usare unetbootin per creare l'installer/live
<cristian_c> Nippon, poi booti da usb e provi il dvd in live
<manu___> cristian  hai idea di cosa può essere?
<Nippon> scarico l'iso, ci vogliono circa 3h
<cristian_c> Nippon, non credo, ma dipende dalla connessione che hai
<cristian_c> Nippon, al limite usa i torrent
<cristian_c> <manu___> praticamente va una sola volta su tutti e due i pc che ho provato
<cristian_c> non ho capito
<manu___> la chavetta lo provata su un pc e andava poi ho spento non andava più ho provato su un altro pc e andava poi appena spento e riacceso non la leggeva più
<Nippon> quando creo l'installer/live è necessario che la usb sia vuota? Dentro la usb ho una cartella con altri file
<cristian_c> Nippon, penso proprio di sì
<cristian_c> Nippon, fai un backup
<cristian_c> Nippon, e formattala in fat32
<Nippon> ok, grazie. Aspetto di fare la prova che mi hai detto
<cristian_c> Nippon, e su device mobile?
<cristian_c> ops
<cristian_c> manu___, e su device mobile?
<cristian_c> manu___, la sim funge?
<cristian_c> lol
<manuel_> cristian sono quello della chiavetta sei riuscito a capire che cosa può essere
<cristian_c> manu___, e su device mobile?
<cristian_c> manu___, la sim funge?
<manuel_> device mobile?
<cristian_c> manuel_, sei sicuro che il problema non sia la sim?
<manuel_> potrebbe ma che problema potrebbe avere?
<akis24> sera
<cristian_c> manuel_, provala
<cristian_c> la sim
<Nippon> cristian, prima di installare il boot sull chiave devo formattarla?
<Nippon> fat32?
<manuel_> la sim va
<Nippon> mi dice:compatibile con tutti i sistemi (FAT32)
<Nippon> cifrato. compatibile con Linux(FAT)
<manuel_> cristian la sim lo provata e va
<Nippon> una domanda; coma faccio a capire se sul mio sistema posso installare sistemi operativi a 64bit o a 32?
<Nippon> c'è un comando da terminale?
<kman> sera, ho bisogno di creare spazio x grub o si installa in automatico?
<akis24> kman: si installa da solo
<enzotib> Nippon, lscpu
<Nippon> vedo 32 e 64bit
<Nippon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7331654/
<Nippon> significa che posso installare sistemi operativi sia a 32bit che a 64bit?
<kman> akis24, thanks
<akis24> kman: e di che
<akis24> Nippon: si esatto
<Nippon> quindi posso installare sia Ubuntu a 64bit che winzozz 8 a 64bit?
<Nippon> confermi?
<akis24> Nippon:  si
<Nippon> grazie, speriamo che non fondi la cpu ;-)
<cristian_c> manuel_, perfetto
<cristian_c> manuel_, allora ora devi capire cosa va storto con la tim
<cristian_c> il modem tim
<cristian_c> Nippon, fat32
<Nippon> grazie
<kman> sul mio HD ho adesso in ordine: sda1 Partizione di boot - sda2 Primaria Windows - 60 Giga SPAZIO NON ALLOCATO  - sda3 Dati Windows.  Dovrei avviicinare sda2 e sda3 o se ci metto nel mezzo dei due Ubuntu avrò problemi con con windows?
<echoes> salve!!
<echoes> ho un piccolo problema
<akis24> echoes:  esponi il problema
<echoes> ho installato la 14.04 e non mi legge la fotocamera canon
<spartacus_72> sera
<echoes> sera
<akis24> echoes: che fotocamera modello ?
<echoes> ixus 132
<akis24> echoes: ha installato qualche programma per gestire l'importazione delle foto e vedere se viene rilevata  ?
<echoes> no non ho installato nulla
<echoes> devo provare?
<akis24> echoes:  e direi di si
<echoes> potresti consigliarmi quale gentilmente?
<akis24> echoes: uno a caso f-spot ma credo ce ne siano altri
<echoes> ok grazie
<Valgio63> mibofra, Ciao, hai un minuto per il vecchietto? Te o qualcun'altro?
<mibofra> oiiiii
<saltabecca> sera
<ckid> ciao ragazzi, qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi u nsecondo? ho attaccato un secondo monitor al pc dove ho un dual boot fisico ( con un tasto sposto se avviare l'hd di ubuntu o quello di windows) su windows nessun problema, sull hd di ubuntu non mi fa vedere piu nemmeno la schermata del bios, come posso risolvere? installazione da 0?
<Rik_84> Ciao a tutti,come faccio a visualizzare la chiavetta da 8gb che ho collegato nel modem/router come se fosse un nas? Con windows vado in rete/miachiavetta ed è fatta ma con 14.04 non va
<neoubuntiano> ciao a tutti! domani devo trasferire svariati gb dal mio laptop con ubuntu ad un altro laptop con ubuntu, mi conviene farlo tramite pennetta usb da 4gb oppure e' meglio usare qualcos'altro tipo la rete wireless domestica?
<|gonzo|> con la penna fai prima
<neoubuntiano> con ftp vado molto meno veloce? con samba?
<|gonzo|> altrimenti usa il cavo lan.
<neoubuntiano> purtroppo ho l'attacco lan distrutto fisicamente da mio nipote, posso solousare la rete wireless
<neoubuntiano> quali sono i passagi da fare? sono negatissimo
<|gonzo|> ecco.
<|gonzo|> allora con la chiavetta fai veramente prima.
<neoubuntiano> tramite wireless va piu' lento del cavo lan?
<|gonzo|> a meno che tu non abbia una rete wireless 802.11ac decisamente.
<neoubuntiano> :(((( grazie lo stesso
<|gonzo|> dipende poi dalla n. io ho una 300mbps, ma si aggancia a meno, 135, ma è comunque meno del cavo di rete.
<|gonzo|> col cavo viaggio intorno ai 10mb/s, con la wifi intorno ai 6/7. a volte anche meno.
<neoubuntiano> ma quanto meno veloce va la wireless rispetto alla pennetta ?
<neoubuntiano> considera il tempo che impiegherei a mettere i file nella pennetta, e poi svuotarla nell'altro pc
<|gonzo|> prova. trasferisci un file via rete e vedi che velocità raggiunge. fai la stessa prova via usb e tira le tue conclusioni.
#ubuntu-it 2014-04-26
<ckid> ciao ragazzi, qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi u nsecondo? ho attaccato un secondo monitor al pc dove ho un dual boot fisico ( con un tasto sposto se avviare l'hd di ubuntu o quello di windows) su windows nessun problema, sull hd di ubuntu non mi fa vedere piu nemmeno la schermata del bios, come posso risolvere? installazione da 0?
<niko040> ciao mi serve aiuto
<niko040> su ogni cosa che provo a installare un programma fuori dall app store di linux gli do il comando per installare pero mi dice che non trova il programma
<niko040> ce lui non trova il percorso
<niko040> Lettura elenco dei pacchetti... Fatto Generazione albero delle dipendenze        Lettura informazioni sullo stato... Fatto E: Impossibile trovare il pacchetto amd-driver-installer-8.961-x86.x86_64.run E: Impossibile trovare alcun pacchetto tramite l'espressione regolare "amd-driver-installer-8.961-x86.x86_64.run"
<niko040> mi dice questo
<niko040> cosa devo fare??
<niko040> ho provato anche a installare teamspeak ma mi dice la stessa cosa
<niko040> qualcuno che mi aiuta???'
<ale____> buongiorno
<ale____> per la prima volta nella mia vita sto cercando di installare ubuntu 14.04
<ale____> ho scaricato iso su usb e estratto con unnetbin
<ale____> ora pero non mi permette di scegliere dove installare e  vuole installare su chiavetta...
<ale____> io vorrei installare direttamente sul pc
<alessandro_> buongiorno a tutti
<ale____> buongiorno
<alessandro_> avevo ubuntu 13.10 ho fatto l'aggiornamento alla versione 14.04 quest'ultima non va bene va a scatti e' tutto rallentato
<alessandro_> che posso fare
<ale____> per caso sapresti darmi una mano per l-installazione di ubuntu
<ale____> mi sa che per ora siamo solo noi niubbi qui dentro..uff
<alessandro_> cerco aiuto io non ne so capace
<akis24> giorno
<alessandro_> giorno
<ale____> giorno
<akis24> !aiuto | alessandro_
<ubot-it> alessandro_: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<ale____> non riesco ad installare ubuntu
<akis24> ale____: segui la procedura oer installare
<akis24> !installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<ale____> ho scaricato la iso correttamente, estratto con unetbin ma quando riavvio mi chiede di installare su usb e non mi da la possibilita di scegliere dove installare linux
<akis24> ale____:  da live posta una schermata con gparted
<alessandro_> dalla versione 13.10 son passato alla versione 14.04 questultima non va bene tutto a rilento che posso fare?
<ale____> cosa e gparted
<akis24> alessandro_: che pc hai ?
<ale____> ora sto usando la live con tastiera inglesem quindi non ho la punteggiatura corretta
<alessandro_> portatile
<akis24> ale____:  scrivi gparted su terminale e vedi se si apre
<akis24> alessandro_:  cpu? ram?
<alessandro_> xp ram 1gb
<akis24> alessandro_:  non è sufficiente per ubuntu dovresti usare o xubuntu o lubuntu meglio ancora
<alessandro_> ok grazie
<akis24> di nulla
<akis24> ale____:  cambia le impostazioni della tastiera dal menu delle impostazioni
<ale80> ribuongiorno
<akis24> e rigiorno
<ale80> sono l-utente che non riesce ad installare ubuntu su c in sostituzione di win xp
<akis24> ale80: e ti avevo detto che fare ...
<akis24> ale80:   scrivi gparted su terminale e vedi se si apre
<ale80> ho provato, ma devo aver commesso un casino e ho riavviato
<ale80> dove devo scrivere dparted
<ale80> gparted
<akis24> ale80: apri il terminale e lo scrivi li
<ale80> come si apre il terminale, cosa vuol dire
<akis24> ale80: hai la barra di ricerca sopra  scrivi terminale li dentro
<akis24> ale80: oppure premi ctrl+t insieme e vedi se si apre una finestra
<ale80> appare gparted qualcosa, poi mostra due partizioni> quella di winxp da 80gb in ntfs e quella della chiavetta da 4gb
<ale80> il boot pero e su quella con xp
<akis24> ale80: fai uno screen e mettilo su image
<akis24> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<ale80> non ci riesco, non trovo i caratteri sulla tastiera per log in imageshack etc
<akis24> ale80: prova a premere il tasto stamp  salva la foto che appare e mettilo su image ...
<ale80> da gparted vedo le due partizioni> il disco del notebook e la chiavetta usb
<ale80> ho fatto, ma non riesco a fare login su image
<akis24> ale80: e dovrei vederla anche sio se vuoi che ti si aiuta
<akis24> ale80: non serve login per mettere la foto
<akis24> ale80: serve che metti foto un nick  poi premi is agree ecc e poi dai submit e infine incolli indirizzo qui della pagina che si apre
<akis24> ale80: usa imagebin non imageshack
<ale80> http://imageshack.com/a/img838/5348/0clc.png
<akis24> ale80: non hai spazio prima dovresti deframmentare window e poi ridimensionare la partizione lasciando almeno 10 giga di spazio libero se sono di piu' meglio
<ale80_> rieccomi, mi avete scritto qlc per il problema di installazione_
<akis24> ale80_: non hai spazio prima dovresti deframmentare window e poi ridimensionare la partizione lasciando almeno 10 giga di spazio libero se sono di piu' meglio
<ale80_> io avrei sovrascritto windows
<ale80_> cmq comincio a deframmentare, poi vedrò
<akis24> ale80_: all'inizio conviene lasciarlo anche
<ale80_> il fatto è che mi voleva far installare su chiavetta e non mi dava la possibilità di scegliere
<ale80_> e su chiavetta ovviamente non c'era spazio
<ale80_> procedo con le tue istruzioni, sarà lunga quindi per ora grazie
<akis24> di nulla
<danieleipj> Salve
<danieleipj> Avrei un problema con l'installazione di Ubuntu 14.04, c'è qualcuno che potrebbe aiutarmi?
<akis24> !aiuto
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<danieleipj> Non si avvia l'installazione di Ubuntu 14.04, lo schermo rimane nero con due grandi righe bianche
<akis24> danieleipj:  all'avvio della live premi f6 e seleziona nomodeset e vedi se parte
<akis24> danieleipj: che pc hai cpu ?
<danieleipj> Adesso è partito vedo se riesco ad avanzare con l'installazione
<danieleipj> Compaq presario v6131eu
<danieleipj> Niente schermo metà nero metà bianco con puntini colorati
<danieleipj> Ma vedo la freccia
<akis24> danieleipj: comunque se sul pc hai solo un giga di ram è poca per ubuntu
<danieleipj> Versioni precedenti hanno sempre girato
<akis24> danieleipj: i requisiti aumentano
<akis24> danieleipj: io proverei xubuntu o lubuntu poi vedi tu
<ExPBoy> !requisiti
<ubot-it> requisiti is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RequisitiDiSistema
<ExPBoy> danieleipj: sai in teoria si va sempre in avanti
<danieleipj> I requisiti sono soddisfatti
<fabio_cc> danieleipj, si ma sei proprio al limite
<J-4x3> Buongiorno a tutti.
<fabio_cc> !ciao | J-4x3
<ubot-it> J-4x3: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<J-4x3> Vorrei chiedervi una cosa: tempo fa ho tentato in qualsiasi modo l'installazione di ubuntu su un Acer aspire. Il problema é che lo schermo risulta spento e non posso continuare con l'installazione. In controluce vedo che il display é attivo, cioè riceve segnali dal pc. La stessa versione di Ubuntu é stata installata su altri pc, quindi il problema risulta unicamente dettato dal pc. Come posso risolvere?
<alessandro_> ho scaricato lubuntu come devo procedere x togliere ubuntu
<akis24> alessandro_: quando segui la procedura di installazione imposti formattazione delle partizioni oppure fai da live
<alessandro_> ok grazie
<akis24> di nulla
<achab> ragazzi ho un problema con il gestore audio
<fabio_cc> achab, esponi il problema, se qualcuno sa rispondere lo farà
<achab> praticamente quando cerco di comunicare con skype lunico audio che riesco a inviare è quello presente all'interno del computer... musica registrazioni audio e quant'altro che vengono riprodotte tramie vari programmi
<heraklone> buon giorno
<heraklone> ho un piccolo problema in fase di installazione su un pc con win 7 starter
<heraklone> voglio installare ubutu a fianco del sistema esistente ma in fase di installazione
<heraklone> mi dice che nonè stato torvato alcun sistema operativo come posso procedere??
<heraklone> c'è nessuno???
<fabio_cc> !nessuno | heraklone
<ubot-it> heraklone: se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<fabio_cc> achab, vuoi dire che non ti funziona il microfono?
<heraklone> essendo sabato potrebbe essere che non c'è nessuno
<fabio_cc> heraklone, :)
<achab> il microfono riesce a registrare con un programma tipo audacity, ma non riesco acomunicare tramite Skype
<achab> per poter inviare unmessaggio vocale tramite skype sono costretto a registrarmi con un programma e riprodurre la registrazione tramite un qulsiasi programma, tipo banshee e vlc
<fabio_cc> achab, quindi il microfono di suo funziona correttamente
<achab> credo di si
<fabio_cc> achab, vai nelle impostazioni di skype
<achab> almeno riesco a registrare...
<fabio_cc> achab, vai nella scheda impostazioni audio
<fabio_cc> achab, scusami, dispositivi audio
<achab> fabio_cc:
<achab> dove si trovano
<achab> ???
<heraklone> scusa se mi intrometto
<heraklone> ma ho anche io skype
<fabio_cc> achab, apri skype, clic sull'icona in basso a sinistra
<heraklone> avvia skype
<fabio_cc> achab, opzioni
<heraklone> ti compare in altro sulla batra dove ci sono le applicazioni
<heraklone> il logo
<heraklone> ci clicchi sopra
<achab> ci sono
<fabio_cc> achab, infine dispositivi audio
<heraklone> una volta avviato sulla destra
<heraklone> hai il logo di skype
<heraklone> classico
<heraklone> ci passi sopra e ti compare il menù a cascata
<heraklone> vai su preferenze e da li gestisci
<heraklone> le opzioni di skype
<achab> fabio_cc: ok sono su dispositivi audio
<fabio_cc> achab, bene, che settaggi hai su dispositivi audio?
<achab> aspetto che faccio uno screenshot e lo invio
<fabio_cc> !imagebin | achab
<ubot-it> achab: Vuoi mostrarci una schermata del tuo problema? Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<achab> fabio_cc: http://imagebin.org/307560
<achab> credo che sia la gestione di default
<fabio_cc> achab, si, io mi trovo abilitato anche "permetti a skype di regolare i livelli del mixer", ma sinceramente non ricordo se l'ho attivata io
<heraklone> dovrebbe essere di default
<fabio_cc> achab, puoi fare la prova, per fare il test usa "effettua chiamata di prova"
<achab> l'ho fatta
<achab> provando ad alternare la mia voce con un brano avviato da banshee
<achab> quello che succede e che l'unica parte che viene registrata è quello spezzone di brano avviata da banshee
<fabio_cc> achab, quindi skype riceve in input l'audio riprodotto dal pc, ma non ricevere l'audio del microfono, è molto strano
<achab> esattamente
<heraklone> il microfono funziona???
<fabio_cc> achab, cioè, non dovrebbe nemmeno farlo
<fabio_cc> achab, se uno ascolta musica sul pc, skype non deve inviarla all'altro utente
<akis24> achab:  posta uno screen di pulse audio alla selezione ingressi vediamo come è messo
<achab> fabio_cc: se ti invio lo screenshot del mio settaggio audio di pulseaudio ci capiresti qualcosa???
<fabio_cc> achab, si fai come ha detto akis24
<achab> ok non avevo letto il messaggio di akis24 scusatemi
<achab> http://imagebin.org/307562
<heraklone> ok forse ho capito l'arcano
<achab> dovrei modificare la voce "All Input Devices"
<achab> ????
<akis24> achab: clicca sull'ultima icona audio accanto il volume microfono  quella con lettera v
<achab> akis24: qualche dea
<akis24> achab:  vedi se diventa verde attiva
<akis24> <achab> http://imagebin.org/307562
<achab> se ti riferisci a monitor of audio interno stereo digitale (HDMI) se lo clicco non diventa verde ma comunque dovrebbe attivare quell'opzione
<akis24> achab:  mi ero riferito al microfono  ..
<akis24> achab:  ti faccio vedere il mio ...
<achab> anche se l'opzione che attiva è quella di separare i livellidel frontale destro da quello sinistro
<fabio_cc> achab, dove dice "port", hai anche la scelta "microfono interno"?
<fabio_cc> achab, io ho "microfono interno", inotre da me i monitor sono disabilitati
<achab> fabio_cc: a cosa ti riferisci?
<akis24> achab:  http://imagebin.org/307563  è diverso ma stessa cosa io uso altro
<fabio_cc> achab, alla schermata che hai mandato
<achab> akis24: in questo caso compare solo una voce
<fabio_cc> achab, io proverei a impostare come port "microfono interno" e a disabilitare i volumi monitor
<achab> fabio_cc: ci sto provando
<fabio_cc> achab, come non detto, avevo visto male, sono già disabilitati
<akis24> achab:  infatti è impostato " all except monitor " da me
<achab> grazie amicissimi
<achab> ho risolto
<akis24> bene
<achab> buon fine settimana!!!!!!!!
<akis24> anche a te
<fabio_cc> anche a te achab
<heraklone> no non è quello che pensavo
<heraklone> allora riproviamo
<heraklone> vorrei installare al fianco di win seven starter ubutu 13.10 a 64 bit anche se il seven è a 32 bit
<heraklone> il processsore però da quel che leggo è a 64 bit
<heraklone> quando vado a installare però non mi vede alcun sistema operativo come posso procedere senza fare danni???
<pigimon> Ciao a tutti
<pigimon> posso fare una domanda?
<pigimon> ho bisogno di aiuto
<fabio_cc> heraklone, sai se percaso hai UEFI?
<fabio_cc> !ciao | pigimon
<ubot-it> pigimon: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<pigimon> ciao
<fabio_cc> !chiedi | pigimon
<ubot-it> pigimon: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<pigimon> ok
<pigimon> ho un pc con 128 mb di ram intel pentium 3 , con windows me , che versione di ubuntu mi consigliate? hd 30 gb
<fabio_cc> pigimon, mi dispiace, con 128 MB di RAM non puoi mettere nemmeno Lubuntu
<fabio_cc> che è la più leggera
<pigimon> wow, quindi? qualche consiglio?
<pigimon> oltre a quello di cambiare pc
<fabio_cc> pigimon, non esiste una versione di ubuntu che possa andare con quel pc, almeno tra le derivate ufficiali
<pigimon> ok grazie!
<fabio_cc> pigimon, prego
<heraklone> non lo so
<heraklone> clacola che ubutu 13.10 è su un dvd
<heraklone> ti posso dire che sugli altri pc dove ho fatto lo stesso non ho avuto questo problema
<heraklone> ubutu riconosceva xp
<heraklone> durante l'installazione ed erano pc più vecchi di questo dove sto lavorando ora
<heraklone> prova zorin
<heraklone> io mi sono affacciato a ubutu grazie a zorin
<heraklone> da quello che ho letto è fatto apposta per i vecchi pc
<fabio_cc> heraklone, mi dai il modello preciso del tuo pc? di che anno è?
<heraklone> è un asus apu c60
<Guest46942> I am looking for drivers for xerox 3100MFP linux ubuntu 14
<heraklone> piuttosto recente
<Guest46942> I am looking for drivers for xerox 3100MFP linux ubuntu 14
<Guest46942> I am looking for drivers for xerox 3100MFP linux ubuntu 14
<heraklone> lo abbiamo comprato da non più di un paio di anni
<heraklone> aspetta che ora si sta riavviando quello scassone di win seven e ti dico tutte le caratteristiche
<Guest46942> Cerco drivers per xerox 3100mfp linux ubuntu 14
<Guest46942> I am looking for drivers for xerox 3100MFP linux ubuntu 14
<Guest46942> I am looking for drivers for xerox 3100MFP linux ubuntu 14
<Guest46942> I am looking for drivers for xerox 3100MFP linux ubuntu 14
<heraklone> quanto gli c'è vole per avviarsi
<fabio_cc> !italiano | Guest46942
<ubot-it> Guest46942: scrivere in maniera corretta facilita la lettura dei messaggi: frasi contenenti abbreviazioni, spesso chiare soltanto a chi le scrive, sono di difficile interpretazione. Ti invitiamo pertanto a non usarle. Vedi http://tinyurl.com/35d9kcn
<heraklone> non me lo ricordavo così lento
<fabio_cc> Guest46942, qui si fa il supporto solo in italiano
<Guest46942> ciao fabio non funziona il driver della stampante+
<fabio_cc> Guest46942, esponi bene il problema, indica il modello di stampante etc..., e chi sa aiutarti lo farà
<Guest46942> grazie per la risposta... la stampante è xerox phaser 3100mfp e il sistema linux ubuntu 14 64 bit.
<akis24> Guest46942:  non ripetere di continuo basta anche una volta
<heraklone> allora è un ASUS EeePC 1015BX
<heraklone> processore ADM C-60 APU Ontario
<mibofra> ciao ragazzi, serve una mano? (o un piede a seconda xD)
<heraklone> con scheda Radeon (tm) HD Graphics
<heraklone> si sto bestemmiando con il pc di mia madre
<heraklone> volevo mettere al fianco del seven
<heraklone> anche ubutu
<Guest46942> <mibofra> ci aiuti?
<heraklone> ma durante l'installazione non riconosce il seve
<heraklone> mi dice non ci sono sistemi operativi
<mibofra> spettate, akis24 te chi segui?
<heraklone> è la prima volta che mi succede
<akis24> io sono in pausa ihihi mibofra .....
<fabio_cc> heraklone, probabilmente usa UEFI
<fabio_cc> !uefi | heraklone
<ubot-it> heraklone: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<mibofra> :P
<mibofra> heraklone: direi di vedere da gparted o simili se ti vede la partizione a che ci sei
<alessandro_> ho istallato lubuntu mi arriva una schermata con scritto I-ignorare S-omettere il mount M-manuale che devo fare?
<heraklone> durante l'installazione
<heraklone> vedevo infatti una partizione fat 32
<mibofra> Guest46942: intanto diamoti un nick più umano, dai /nick pingo
<heraklone> e non capivo da dove uscisse fuori infatti
<mibofra> xD sarà la uefi come dice fabio_cc
<mibofra> alessandro_: in fase d'installazione hai criptografato qualchr partizione?
<mibofra> *qualche
<fabio_cc> heraklone, segui il wiki
<alessandro_> no
<alessandro_> ha fatto tutto in automatico
<mibofra> alessandro_: se riesci ad accedere al sistema ti spiace postare il contenuto di /etc/fstab?
<mibofra> con
<mibofra> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<heraklone> no non sono andato avanti con l'installazione
<heraklone> dato che non ho un seven da rimetterci sopra e non voglio che i dati vadano persi
<mibofra> Guest46942: ancora tra noi?
<heraklone> sto leggendo la wiki ma non capisco come devo agire
<fabio_cc> heraklone, dal gestore delle partizioni di win7 vedi la partizione EFI?
<alessandro_> non ci rieco a entrare nel sistema
<LoZioNe> buongiorno a tutti
<fabio_cc> !ciao | LoZioNe
<ubot-it> LoZioNe: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<mibofra> giorno
<mibofra> alessandro_: fai una cosa
<alessandro_> dimmi
<mibofra> quando ti domanda o un poco prima premi un tasto freccia tra destra e sinistra
<mibofra> quello che ti piace di più
<mibofra> dovrebbe apparirti il processo di boot che sta sotto lo splashscreen
<mibofra> e vedi se ti dice che partizione non riesce a montare
<heraklone> oddio come era il comando di windows???
<mibofra> per cosa?
<heraklone> per accedere alle partizioni
<alessandro_> ok ci provo grazie
<fabio_cc> heraklone, devi aprire il gestore delle partizioni di windows, non saprei di preciso, mai usato win7 e comunque questo è il canale di supporto ubuntu :)
<heraklone> trovato gestione disco
<fabio_cc> heraklone, si sarà quello
<heraklone> ho due partizioni
<heraklone> una da 15 giga e una da 16 mega che non riportano file di sistem
<heraklone> mentre c e d sono le classiche ntsf
<mibofra> heraklone: non è che puoi farci una schermata del gestore dischi?
<fabio_cc> heraklone, nessuna riporta EFI system partition
<fabio_cc> ?
<fabio_cc> heraklone, infatti, meglio se posti l'immagine
<fabio_cc> !imagebin | heraklone
<ubot-it> heraklone: Vuoi mostrarci una schermata del tuo problema? Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<heraklone> si un attimo che me la devo inviare
<fabio_cc> bene
<heraklone> [IMG]http://i62.tinypic.com/3312lae.png[/IMG]
<heraklone> però prima stavo vedendo che dal centro di sicurezza del pc
<heraklone> avevo una flag attiva su c però
<heraklone> protezione del sistema
<mibofra> uhm fabio_cc guarda pure tu
<mibofra> http://i62.tinypic.com/3312lae.png
<fabio_cc> heraklone, sembra che win7 non utilizzi UEFI, però è strano che non venga visto l'installer di ubuntu
<fabio_cc> mibofra, visto
<fabio_cc> *dall'installer di ubuntu
<mibofra> al limite si va con il partizionamento a manp
<mibofra> *mano
<heraklone> uhm
<fabio_cc> mibofra, si, ma l'importante è capire se windows usa UEFI perché la procedura di installazione è diversa
<mibofra> lo so fabio_cc ma non vedo partizioni efi
<fabio_cc> mibofra, neanche io
<mibofra> se no vediamo che vede gparted
<mibofra> un attimo
<|gonzo|> bu
<mibofra> heraklone: ma hai solo un hd?
<mibofra> o più di uno?
<heraklone> si ma è ripartito ovviamente
<heraklone> in totale è un hd da 230 gb
<heraklone> no scusa 320
<heraklone> ho invertito i numeri
<mibofra> dico è solo uno
<heraklone> si è solo un hd fisico
<mibofra> heraklone: da ubuntu live vedi che dice gparted
<mibofra> io vado a pranzo
<heraklone> la cosa strana è che dal live
<heraklone> vede le partizione e legge windows
<heraklone> nella partizione da 97 giga
<heraklone> ho provato a far partire l'installazione dal live
<heraklone> ma come quando la faccio partire dal lettore cd
<mibofra> heraklone: fai lo screen di gparted e fine xD
<heraklone> non vede il sistema operativo e vorrebbe cancellare tutto il disco
<mibofra> buon pranzo :)
<heraklone> cosa non fattibile
<fabio_cc> heraklone, si manda anche lo screenshot di gparted
<heraklone> ok devo riavviare sto scassone spernado che mi prenda il lettore
<ExPBoy> ma hai scelto di installare a fianco di win?
<heraklone> non è che ho scelto ma devo
<ExPBoy> e ma se non scegli...
<heraklone> no aspetta
<ExPBoy> io aspetto
<heraklone> non mi da proprio la scelta durante l'instalazione
<ExPBoy> allora è bacata la live
<heraklone> mi dice non è stato rilevato alcun sistema operativo
<ExPBoy> riscarica la iso e masterizza a  bassa velocità
<heraklone> non credo sugli altri due pc xp lo vedeva senza problemai
<ExPBoy> ok allora non so che dirti
<heraklone> e con sto cacchio di seven che mi sta facendo smadonnare
<heraklone> sto riavviando per entrare in bios
<heraklone> e ho letto una cosetta
<heraklone> a cui non avevo fatto caso
<heraklone> premere f2 per entrare in efi bios setup
<ExPBoy> eh
<heraklone> pero parlavamo di uefi
<fabio_cc> heraklone, nel bios hai qualche opzione tipo boot mode impostata su UEFI?
<heraklone> no però sto facendo fare a ubutu un analisi del disco è ha trovato
<heraklone> un bot efi
<heraklone> anche se non mi ha dato tempo di leggere altro
<heraklone> quindi suppongo che sia come dicevate ovvero si tratta di un bios uefi
<heraklone> che ci riompe le palle
<fabio_cc> heraklone, non è detto, il pc è nuovo è può anche avere UEFI, però win7 potrebbe essere installato normalmente senza uefi
<fabio_cc> heraklone, devi vedere come è impostato il bios, devi cercare una opzione simile a boot mode
<fabio_cc> heraklone, vai nella sezione riguardante il boot, dove imposti anche l'ordine di boot
<heraklone> gli devo far finire la scansione a ubutu oppure posso riavviarlo?
<fabio_cc> heraklone, aspetta
<fabio_cc> heraklone, non ho capito bene cosa ti ha trovato ubuntu
<fabio_cc> heraklone, e nemmeno che scansione hai fatto
<heraklone> rieccomi sono nel bios nella pagina dei bot
<heraklone> però non vedo
<heraklone> niente di particolare vi elenco le voci
<heraklone> bootup numlock
<heraklone> boot option 1
<heraklone> 2
<heraklone> 3
<heraklone> che sono le tre periferiche che gli ho collegato
<fabio_cc> heraklone, ok, ma riguardo quello che ti ho chiesto prima cosa mi dici?
<heraklone> cosa scusa?
<fabio_cc> [13:16] <fabio_cc> heraklone, non ho capito bene cosa ti ha trovato ubuntu
<fabio_cc> [13:16] <fabio_cc> heraklone, e nemmeno che scansione hai fatto
<heraklone> ubutu mentre faceva la scansione del disco ha letto un boot efi
<heraklone> ma è stata una scritta che è durata un secondo
<heraklone> un momento questa cosa è strana
<heraklone> mi vede due toshiba
<heraklone> dvd
<heraklone> uno con Uefi
<heraklone> e uno senza
<heraklone> ma il masterizzatore collegato è solo uno??
<alex91> ciao ragazzi
<heraklone> gli ho chiesto di partire dal masterizzatore senza uefi vediamo cosa succede
<heraklone> forse abbiamo risolto
<heraklone> anche se non ho compreso questa novità
<alex91> qualcuno mi può dare delle spiegazioni riguardo ad un mio problema?
<LoZioNe>  !qualcuno | alex91
<ubot-it> alex91: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<alex91> ah ok .
<alex91> Ho un dell inspiron 15 7537 i7-4500 e GPU Nvidia GT750. Ho installato ubuntu 14.04 LTS su un SSD Samsung 840. Praticamente quando entro nel terminale e do il comando lspci | grep VGA perchè viene riconosciuta solo quella dell'intel? Ho installato nvidia-prime e ho settato come scheda quella NVIDIA
<heraklone> si ora vede windows sette
<heraklone> però mi dice di isntallar eubutu all'interno di windows sette
<fabio_cc> alex91, devi usare nvidia-bumblebee, non prime
<heraklone> e non a fianco di windows come fa di solito
<heraklone> è lo stesso??
<fabio_cc> heraklone, dentro è con wubi
<fabio_cc> heraklone, no, non è lo stesso
<alex91> quindi devo fare un sudo apt-get autoremove nvidia-prime e installare bumblebee?
<heraklone> uhm
<heraklone> allora come procedo???
<heraklone> io voglio che mia madre quando avvia ha la scelta come la ho io se avviare con win o con ubutu
<heraklone> a secondo di quello che deve fare
<fabio_cc> alex91, dovrebbe essere così
<alex91> allora ora provo
<LoZioNe> alex91, disinstalla i driver Noveau dal gestore pacchetti e reinstalla Bumblebee
<fabio_cc> heraklone, tra quali possibilità ti fa scegliere?
<heraklone> instalare dentro oppure al posto di
<heraklone> il che signfica cancellare win
<fabio_cc> heraklone, c'è ancora qualcosa che non va
<alex91> ok
<heraklone> windows è a 32 bit
<heraklone> ubutu invece è a 64
<heraklone> ma non dovrebbe essere un problema
<heraklone> visto che la cpu è a 64 bit
<heraklone> non capisco perché non mi da la classica voce installa al fianco di win
<heraklone> come fa sempre
<fabio_cc> heraklone, facciamo un'altra prova
<heraklone> ok lo riavvio
<fabio_cc> heraklone, quando accendi il computer sei in grado di far comparire il menu di boot?
<fabio_cc> heraklone, non mi riferisco al bios
<heraklone> no non credo
<heraklone> ho premuto tab che di solito
<heraklone> mi da accesso al menù
<heraklone> ma su questo nn funziona
<fabio_cc> heraklone, c'è un tasto da premere, ad esempio io con F2 vado al bios, mentre con ESC vado al menù di boot
<heraklone> o si tratta di un altro tasto che non conosco maè strano tutti gli asus hanno tab
<heraklone> beh
<fabio_cc> heraklone, dipende dalla marca del bios
<heraklone> potrebbe essere esc
<heraklone> perché con f2 mi manda in bios
<heraklone> in effetti
<fabio_cc> heraklone, probabile, allora inserisci il cd di ubuntu e riavvia, premi esc fino a quando non ti compare il menu di boot
<heraklone> ok
<heraklone> sono nel menu di bot
<heraklone> solo tre opzioni
<heraklone> hd
<heraklone> toshiba e uefi toshiba
<fabio_cc> heraklone, toshiba è il dvd?
<heraklone> si
<fabio_cc> heraklone, bene, metti uefi toshiba
<heraklone> fatto
<heraklone> ma così però nn riconosce win
<heraklone> mi ha mandato alla pagina di installazione
<heraklone> classica
<heraklone> con le quattro possibili scelte
<heraklone> try ubutu whitout installing
<heraklone> install ubutu
<heraklone> oeme install
<heraklone> che disck for defects
<fabio_cc> heraklone, scusami se scegli install ubuntu poi non ti da altre scelte?
<heraklone> se scelgo install ubutu
<heraklone> non vede win seven
<heraklone> mi dice nessun file di sistema rilevato su questo hd
<fabio_cc> heraklone, allora entra in live
<LoZioNe> heraklone, prova a lanciare la live di Linux e vedere con gparted cosa rileva
<heraklone> ok vedeiamo se mi ci fa partire in live
<LoZioNe> magari posta un'immagine
<fabio_cc> heraklone,  mi raccomando, sempre usando il menu di boot e scegliendo uefi toshiba
<heraklone> non capisco dove lo ha preso sto uefi toshiba
<heraklone> il masterizzatore è vecchio quanto il cucco è di un mio vecchissimo pc
<heraklone> ok si è avviato in live
<heraklone> con gparted vede
<heraklone> le quattro aprtizioni che vedeva anche con win
<heraklone> quella da 15 giga è in fat 32
<fabio_cc> heraklone, apri il terminale e dai il comando sudo parted -l
<fabio_cc> heraklone, metti su pastebin
<heraklone> poi quella da 16 mega è invece in formato sconosciuto
<fabio_cc> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<fabio_cc> heraklone, poi posta anchelo screenshot di gparted
<LoZioNe> quoto :)
<heraklone> devo reimpostare la tastiera che è in ingelse xd
<fabio_cc> heraklone, quello è semplice
<alex91> raga ho installato bumblebee ma lspci | grep VGA mi rileva sempre soltanto la scheda video Intel
<cristian_c> alex91, hai seguito la guida sul wiki?
<alex91> si
<LoZioNe> alex91, da bios è impostata la scheda video integrata come primaria?
<alex91> non posso modificare questa opzione nel bios
<cristian_c> alex91, sicuro?
<cristian_c> alex91, cos'hai fatto dopo aver installato bumblebee?
<alex91> ho disinstallato nvidia-prime e nouveau , poi ho installato bumblebee-nvidia e ho modifica bumblebee.conf
<alex91> modificato*
<cristian_c> alex91, su che release?
<alex91> 14.04 LTS
<cristian_c> looool
<alex91> :D
<cristian_c> alex91, allora non l'hai letto proprio il wiki
<alex91> portava che una release superiore alla 13 di installare direttamente bumblebee-nvidia
<cristian_c> alex91, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/GraficaIbrida/NvidiaOptimus/Bumblebee
<cristian_c> alex91, non si parla affatto di bumblebee.conf
<cristian_c> questo fino alla 12.10
<cristian_c> -,-
<alex91> io ho fatto entrambi lol
<cristian_c> Installare il pacchetto bumblebee-nvidia.
<cristian_c> Non occorrono ulteriori configurazioni.
<fabio_cc> heraklone, hai fatto?
<heraklone> ragazzi vado un attimo a pranzo e continuiamo dopo se ci siete e avrete ancora voglia di aiutarmi a sistemare questo piccolo problema
<cristian_c> alex91, che mi sembra proprio il contrario di pacioccare file di configurazione
<alex91> eh ho letto male il wiki
<cristian_c> eh
<fabio_cc> heraklone, anche io vado a pranzo
<alex91> ora modifico subito tanto fortunatamente ho salvato il .conf
<cristian_c> alex91, poi, cos'hai fatto?
<alex91> poi niente ho riavviato
<cristian_c> looool
<alex91> e ho dato il comando lspci | grep VGA
<cristian_c> alex91, Mentre la scheda Intel è in esecuzione, per attivare la scheda Nvidia per applicazioni che richiedono maggiore potenza grafica, digitare il comando:
<alex91> optirun pure per lspci?
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> alex91, nel senso, per utilizzare bumblebee non basta installare un pacchetto
<cristian_c> alex91, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/GraficaIbrida/NvidiaOptimus/Bumblebee#Utilizzo
<cristian_c> <alex91> poi niente ho riavviato
<mibofra> heraklone: ancora online?
<alex91> ora riavvio
<heraklone> si
<heraklone> anche se sto facendo la spola con la cucina
<alex91_> cristian lspci | grep VGA però si rifiuta di segnalare la mia scheda video
<cristian_c> alex91, secondo me, hai fatto un po' di casini
<cristian_c> mischiando i vari tentativi fatti
<alex91_> ma io sapevo che con la 14.04 LTS prime funzionava bene
<cristian_c> alex91, il punto è che hai fatto tutta una serie di cose che non dovevi fare
<alex91_> diciamo che io prima di ora avevo fatto l'installazione normale da driver aggiuntivi e basta
<cristian_c> alex91, ma sei sicuro di avere doppia gpu?
<cristian_c> con optimus
<alex91_> quando io ho installato i driver dal NVIDIA X setting potevo switchare le due schede
<alex91_> quindi penso che abbia la tecnologia optimus
<alex91_> tu cosa mi suggerisci di fare
<alex91_> tra l'altro anche con la pennetta usb live con lspci | grep VGA non la riconosce....ma soltanto come 3D controller
<alex91> cristian
<alex91> comunque diciamo che la scheda Nvidia non viene riconosciuta come VGA ma soltanto come 3D controller
<krabador> alex91, manda la usb con l'opzione nomodeset
<krabador> alex91, e vedi cosa dice
<cristian_c> alex91, non dev'esserci per forza scritto VGa in lspci
<cristian_c> *VGA
<pampixx> buongiorno ragazzi,
<LoZioNe> 'giorno
<niko040> salve a tutti ho bisogno di aiuto
<alex91> eh praticamente quando vado ad installare il CUDA ho problemi
<alex91> l'hard disk esterno mio sta impazzendo perchè prima di fare le modifiche su questo con l'ssd voglio essere sicuro quale procedura effettuare
<niko040> quando vado nel terminale e gli d ho il comando di installare un qualsiasi programma mi dice che non lo trova
<pampixx> avrei necessita' di voi, sto cercando di filtrare le foto jpg con dimensione superiore ai 500kb,messe all'interno di questo percorso /home/pampixx/Scrivania/salvati sto provando ad utilizzare questo comando     find cartella -name *.jpg -size 512k+ ma se metto il percorso mi dice che non trova il perrcorso mi dite esattamente come devo procedere grazie
<niko040> questo è l errore che mi da Lettura elenco dei pacchetti... Fatto Generazione albero delle dipendenze        Lettura informazioni sullo stato... Fatto E: Impossibile trovare il pacchetto amd-driver-installer-8.961-x86.x86_64.run E: Impossibile trovare alcun pacchetto tramite l'espressione regolare "amd-driver-installer-8.961-x86.x86_64.run"
<niko040> cosa devo fare???
<cristian_c> pampixx, posta il comando compreso di percorso
<cristian_c> *percorso compreso
<alex91> cosa mi consigli di fare cristian? praticamente io devo installare per bene i driver nvidia e avere la scheda riconosciuta per programmare con NVIDIA CUDA
<pampixx> un attimo
<cristian_c> alex91, segui il wiki, entrambe le gpu sono viste
<pampixx> find /salvati -name *.jpg  -size 800k
<krabador> niko040, non c'è quel pacchetto nei repositories
<krabador> niko040, se l'hai scaricato dal sito, va eseguito
<pampixx> find /salvati -name *.jpg  -size  +800k
<krabador> niko040, ma è sconsigliabile installare il driver scaricato dal sito, nel repository di ubuntu c'è il driver amd
<alex91> il dubbio mi viene anche quando entro in /usr/bin e avvio nvidia-detector.....mi da come output none
<krabador> niko040, è consigliabile usare quelli, in quanto preconfigurati per ubuntu
<niko040> ma è un file di testo
<niko040> cosa ci devo fare io
<niko040> io ho bisogno che me lo installa
<krabador> niko040, il .run non è un file di testo
<krabador> niko040, leggi con attenzione quanto detto.
<niko040> a me lo apre con gedit
<jack961> ciao
<pampixx> scusa posso disturbarti?
<niko040> con cosa devo aprirlo???
<cristian_c> pampixx, è sbagliato
<pampixx> mi potresti dire come fare
<pampixx> ?
<krabador> niko040, cosa non è chiaro di "niko040, ma è sconsigliabile installare il driver scaricato dal sito, nel repository di ubuntu c'è il driver amd" ?
<pampixx> io devo individuare questi file e copiarli in una nuova cartella
<luca> ciao a tutti
<cristian_c> pampixx, utilizza il percorso completo
<krabador> niko040, mandadoti alle 14:22 ?
<pampixx> ho provato mi dice che non lo trova
<luca> mi potete dedicare un attimo di attenzione?
<skyflava> Ciao ù
<skyflava> *!
<krabador> luca, chiedi
<cristian_c>  /home/pampixx/Scrivania/salvati
<cristian_c> pampixx, il comando che hai digitato è sbagliato
<skyflava> qualcuno ha esperienza di sviluppo web con python?
<krabador> !chat | pampixx
<ubot-it> pampixx: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<niko040> si scusami è che non so cosa è il repository
<krabador> !chat | skyflava
<ubot-it> skyflava: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Nico__> Ciao a tutti. Ho da giorni, diredi da quando ho fatto l'avanzamento di versione dalla 13.10 alla 14.04LTS un problema con eclipse. Praticamente si chiude senza lasciarmi scrivere  una sola riga di codice. Inutile dirvi che ho provato a  rinstallarlo , ecc. Qualcuno di voi ha idea di come possa fare? Ho necessità urgenti per un esame.
<luca> si possono installare pi§ interfacce grafiche e sceglierne una al momento dell'avvio?
<pampixx> mi riscriveresti la stringa completa?
<skyflava> krabador: scusami ma cosa c'entra ubuntu? :)
<krabador> niko040, apri il terminale, manda software-properties-gtk
<pampixx> moderatore è inerente ad ubuntu..
<krabador> niko040, guarda l'ultima tab a destra
<luca> si possono installare pi§ interfacce grafiche e sceglierne una al momento dell'avvio?
<krabador> niko040, e guarda cosa appare nell'elenco
<cristian_c> pampixx, invece di /salvati usa /home/pampixx/Scrivania/salvati
<krabador> luca, si
<alex91> Ciao Nico__ giusto per sapere eclips è il programma Nvidia?
<krabador> luca, solo che si mischiano un po' di applicazioni , dei vari ambienti grafici
<krabador> luca, ti si disordina un po' il sistema
<Nico__> Eclipse è un ide di sviluppo
<krabador> pampixx, devi fare questa ricerca in ubuntu, d'accordo, pero' è inerente ad un comando linux, e non strettamente legato ad ubuntu
<luca> krabador, in che senso si disordina?
<alex91> pensavo che era qualcosa di collegato a nvidia cuda
<Nico__> no no
<krabador> luca, se aggiungi per esempio kde, l'ambiente grafico di kubuntu, ti si installeranno diverse applicazioni di kubuntu, basate sulle librerie di kde, questo vuol dire che quando carichi unity, ti troverai anche le applicazioni di kde
<niko040> dice nessun driver aggiuntivo cmq kabrador il problema non è solo questo è qualsiasi programma che tento di installare che non sia dentro il market mi da quest'errore
<luca> è una cosa grave?
<krabador> luca, no, niente di grave
<krabador> luca, avrai un po' di sovraffollamento di applicazioni
<luca> esiste una guida che spiega come si fa?
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<krabador> luca, le applicazioni per kde, per esempio sono fatte in qt, e quando sei in unity non vengono visualizzate in maniera impeccabile
<krabador> luca, che ambiente grafico vuoi installare ?
<niko040> kabrador,hai letto??
<krabador> niko040, se non fai esempi di "programmi che cerchi di installare" non ti si puo' aiutare
<niko040> ok aspetta
<Nico__> Ciao a tutti. Ho da giorni, diredi da quando ho fatto l'avanzamento di versione dalla 13.10 alla 14.04LTS un problema con eclipse. Praticamente si chiude senza lasciarmi scrivere  una sola riga di codice. Inutile dirvi che ho provato a  rinstallarlo , ecc. Qualcuno di voi ha idea di come possa fare? Ho necessità urgenti per un esame.
<luca> sono un po indeciso fra lxde e xfce
<niko040> Lettura elenco dei pacchetti... Fatto Generazione albero delle dipendenze        Lettura informazioni sullo stato... Fatto E: Impossibile trovare il pacchetto TeamSpeak3-Client-linux_amd64-3.0.14.run E: Impossibile trovare alcun pacchetto tramite l'espressione regolare "TeamSpeak3-Client-linux_amd64-3.0.14.run"
<jester-> niko040: lol
<niko040> perchè lol
<niko040> ???
<jester-> perche cerchi un .run nei repo
<niko040> io non so come altro fare se lo apro apre un file testo
<krabador> niko040, sono eseguibili
<niko040> e come???
<krabador> niko040, vanno eseguiti
<jester-> niko040: questo nei repo non ti garba? teamspeak-client:i386
<krabador> niko040, va a vedere se ci sono questi programmi , per ubuntu, puoi avere problemi , a mandare installer o eseguibili "a secco"
<niko040> nel marcket non ce
<jester-> niko040: teamspeak-client:i386  e non è il market ,a software center
<jester-> non costano un casso
<krabador> luca, per xfce , ti basta semplicemente aprire un terminale e mandare sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop  --no-install-recommends
<niko040> jester: prima stavo rispondendo a kabrador cmq teamspeak-client:i386 dove lo devo inserire e cosa è???
<krabador> luca,  --no-install-recommends   è un'opzione che ti farà installare solo i componenti necessari
<krabador> niko040, va a cercare nel market prima, se c'è il software che ti serve
<niko040> non ce
<krabador> niko040, fatto solo se non lo trovi il problema
<jester-> niko040: è il teamspeak e lo installi da softcenter
<jester-> per dove inserirlo lo sanno tutti
<krabador> luca, dopo di chè potrai scegliere al login, se usarlo
<luca> grazie mille
<luca> arrivederci
<niko040> nel softcenter teamspeak non ce
<Nico__> Ciao a tutti. Ho da giorni, diredi da quando ho fatto l'avanzamento di versione dalla 13.10 alla 14.04LTS un problema con eclipse. Praticamente si chiude senza lasciarmi scrivere  una sola riga di codice. Inutile dirvi che ho provato a  rinstallarlo , ecc. Qualcuno di voi ha idea di come possa fare? Ho necessità urgenti per un esame.
<jester-> !info teamspeak-client:i386
<ubot-it> Package teamspeak-clienti386 does not exist in saucy
<jester-> Nico__: non sei il solo, è un bug
<jester-> lo fixeranno
<Nico__> jester, cosa suggerisci di fare?
<niko040> hai letto jester????
<Nico__> hai idea di quando? Dove lo hai letto?
<jester-> usare qualcosa di alternativo o aspettare
<Nico__> un bug di eclipse o di ubuntu 14.04?
<Pearl84> salve a tutti
<Pearl84> qualcuno può darmi assistenza su ubuntu per favore?
<devis> ciao
<Pearl84> ho fatto l'aggiornamento a ubuntu 14.04 e grub non mi va più
<Gio2180> Buonasera
<devis> ciao
<Pearl84> ciao
<Gio2180> Ho un problema di istallazione
<devis> qualcuno mi può aiutare per audio HDMI?
<Gio2180> Qualcuno mi può aiutare?
<Pearl84> a me non va più grub dopo l'aggiornamento
<devis> Pearl prova qui : http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<devis> Gio2180 che problemi hai'
<Gio2180> Ti spiego. Premetto, sono totalmente ignorante in materia.
<cristian_c> !grub | Pearl84
<ubot-it> Pearl84: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<devis> ok
<Gio2180> Ho scaricato Ubuntu 14 dal sito e vorrei istallarlo a fianco di W7,
<cristian_c> !qualcuno | devis
<ubot-it> devis: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Gio2180> Ho messo il file su dvd con immagine iso e quando provo a farlo partire, mi dice che occorre avviare wubi.
<Gio2180> io però vorrei istallarlo direttamente
<cristian_c> Gio2180, hai provato in live?
<Gio2180> come devo fare?
<Gio2180> che vuol dire?
<Pearl84_> la domanda tecnica è: Ho aggiornato ubuntu alla versione 14.04 e al riavvio mi ritrovo su con grub rescue> Cosa devo fare?
<cristian_c> Gio2180, http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Live_CD
<cristian_c> Pearl84_, leggi il secondo link che ho postato
<Pearl84_> quale? Sono caduto prima
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> !grub | Pearl84
<ubot-it> Pearl84: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<devis> ubuntu 14.04 collegato al monitor tramite HDMI vedo bene ma non si sente l'audio
<devis> su proprietà audio è selezionata la porta HDMI
<devis> ma non riesco a sentire
<Pearl84_> or leggo grazie
<devis> premetto che è connesso ad una smart tv samsung serie 8000
<devis> ho provato varie guide ma nulla
<devis> come faccio a fare funzionare l'audio con HDMI?
<Pearl84_> riavvio e provo grazie ancora
<cristian_c> devis, aspetta
<cristian_c> che scheda grafica?
<devis> nvidia 9800GT
<cristian_c> devis, da me il problema lo faceva con amd
<cristian_c> quindi non so se è lo stesso con nvidia
<devis> cioè spiegami come hai fatto che vedo se ho già tentato
<cristian_c> devis, apri un terminale
<devis> ok dimmi
<cristian_c> devis, credo che la soluzione che ho usato sia valida solo per amd
<cristian_c> devis, digita: lspci -k
<cristian_c> devis, e copia il risultato su pastebin
<niko040> ragazzi io sto impazzendo
<cristian_c> !paste | devis
<ubot-it> devis: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<niko040> come rendo eseguibile un file .run????'
<niko040> a me lo apre con gedit
<niko040> e mi fa vedere un testo
<niko040> cosa devo fare?????
<devis> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7337450/
<akis24> sera
<niko040> ragazzi mi aiutate???
<akis24> !aiuto
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<devis> ciao
<devis> rieccomi
<akis24> bentornato
<devis> cristian_c : ti è arrivato il mio paste bin,perchè ero uscito
<cristian_c> devis, io non vedo hdmi
<devis> eh...non so che dire
<devis> il video si vede e l'unica connessione è HDMI
<cristian_c> devis, apri un terminale
<cristian_c> devis, l'unica?
<devis> si
<devis> dimmi
<cristian_c> devis, che pc è?
<cristian_c> devis, digita: alsamixer
<devis> deshtop
<devis> desktop
<devis> ok fatto
<cristian_c> !image | devis
<ubot-it> devis: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<devis> http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add
<devis> http://imagebin.org/307583
<devis> fatto
<devis> in alsamixer non vedo HDMI
<devis> però se faccio F6
<devis> vedo la scheda HDMI
<cristian_c> ehm, dov'è alsamixer?
<cristian_c> mica lo vedo
<cristian_c> c'è la foto di una stazione sciiistica
<devis> ehm...scusa
<devis> ma come faccio a caricare alsamixer la?
<cristian_c> devis, ma avevi chiuso alsamixer?
<cristian_c> perché sul desktop non c'è
<devis> è aperto ora
<devis> si prima si l'avevo chiuso
<cristian_c> devis, manda schermata
<cristian_c> con f6
<devis> ok arriva...
<devis> cristian_c: http://imagebin.org/307586
<cristian_c> devis, dove hai visto audio hdmi?
<devis> su F6
<cristian_c> e mica io lo vedo
<devis> scheda audio
<cristian_c> devis, apri un terminale
<cristian_c> e digita: aplay -l
<devis> un altro o esco da alsamixer?
<cristian_c> esci
<cristian_c> io lì non vedo alcun riferimento a hdmi
<devis> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7337662/
<cristian_c> devis, anche in questo link
<cristian_c> *paste
<cristian_c> non vedo alcun hdmi
<cristian_c> ma solo l'audio integrato
<cristian_c> scheda 0: MID [HDA Intel MID], dispositivo 0: VT1828S Analog [VT1828S Analog]
<cristian_c> scheda 0: MID [HDA Intel MID], dispositivo 2: VT1828S Alt Analog [VT1828S Alt Analog]
<cristian_c> scheda 0: MID [HDA Intel MID], dispositivo 3: VT1828S Digital [VT1828S Digital]
<devis> eppure guarda ho in sequenza i tre connettori e dal pc sono connesso con HDMI
<devis> la TV è una smart e mi riconosce la periferica HDMI
<cristian_c> <devis> il video si vede e l'unica connessione è HDMI
<devis> esatto
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> devis, l'unica?
<cristian_c> <devis> si
<cristian_c> e gli altri due connettori?
<devis> sono sconnessi,non c'è proprio nessun cavo
<cristian_c> quali connettori?
<devis> uno è VGA e l'altro non mi ricordo come si chiama
<cristian_c> quindi il pc non ha la sola connessione hdmi
<cristian_c> ha anche vga
<cristian_c> e dvi
<devis> esatto
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> devis, xrandr -q
<devis> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7337704/
<devis> hnon mi dire che è il cavo?
<cristian_c> DVI-I-0 disconnected (normal left inverted right x axis y axis)
<cristian_c> DVI-I-1 disconnected (normal left inverted right x axis y axis)
<cristian_c> DVI-I-2 disconnected (normal left inverted right x axis y axis)
<cristian_c> DVI-I-3 connected primary 1600x900+0+0 (normal left inverted right x axis y axis) 890mm x 500mm
<cristian_c> lol
<iolopo> salve a tutti
<cristian_c> devis, mi puoi dire il nome del pc?
<devis> è un assemblato
<cristian_c> devis, scheda madre?
<cristian_c> devis, le uscite video/audio dove si trovano?
<cristian_c> hai una scheda video integrata?
<cristian_c> giusto
<cristian_c> ?
<devis> asuss
<devis> no video dedicata
<pippi> ciao
<devis> audio video dietro al pc
<devis> scheda video nvidia 9800
<cristian_c> devis, http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1607048.html
<pippi> non riesco a fare il download del s.o , puo aiutarmi qualcuno
<cristian_c> devis, dovresti poter agire da bios
<cristian_c> pippi, spiegati
<pippi> si
<pippi> mi collego al sito
<pippi> klicco sull icona del download
<pippi> mi dice , grazie ma non mi scarica niente
<devis> cristian_c: provo grazie
<iolopo> ho un problema forse qualcuno può aiutarmi.. ho installato da poco ubuntu 14.04 e al primo avvio tutto ok, il gestore connessioni mi vede tutte le reti wifi nelle vicinanze, scelgo la mia e navigo liscio come l'olio. Ma quando riavvio il gestore connessioni ha le voci "rete ethernet" e "reti wifi" in grigio scuro (non selezionabili) e dice su entrambi *dispositivo non gestito*  ..che devo fare?
<cristian_c> pippi, prova con i torrent
<cristian_c> !torrent | pippi
<ubot-it> pippi: Per scaricare la nuova versione di Ubuntu 13.10 Saucy Salamander è preferibile usare i torrent: "Ubuntu" http://releases.ubuntu.com/saucy/ | "Kubuntu" http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/13.10/release/ | Per sapere come usare i torrent: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Condivisione/Transmission
<cristian_c> devis, hai visto un po' il topic che ho linkato?
<pippi> grazie
<pippi> provo
<devis> cristian_c : si lo sto leggendo un pò
<cristian_c> iolopo, 'riavvio'?
<devis> tu lo hai già letto e dici che è un problema di selezione da Bios?
<cristian_c> 'Ma quando riavvio il gestore connessioni ha le voci "rete ethernet" e "reti wifi" in grigio scuro (non selezionabili) e dice su entrambi *dispositivo non gestito*  ..che devo fare?'
<iolopo> si ho spento il pc per andare a dormire e il giorno dopo puff
<cristian_c> devis, ok
<devis> cristian_c : ora provo intANTO cIAO
<cristian_c> iolopo, portatile giusto?
<iolopo> si
<cristian_c> iolopo, digita: rfkill list
<cristian_c> in un terminale
<iolopo> è tutto unblocked avevo già provato
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> iolopo, posta comunque, così vedo
<iolopo> juri@juri-300E4C-300E5C-300E7C:~$ rfkill list 1: phy0: Wireless LAN 	Soft blocked: no 	Hard blocked: no 2: samsung-wlan: Wireless LAN 	Soft blocked: no 	Hard blocked: no 3: samsung-bluetooth: Bluetooth 	Soft blocked: yes
<cristian_c> iolopo, digita: lshw -C network
<cristian_c> iolopo, e posta il risultato su pastebin
<cristian_c> !paste | iolopo
<ubot-it> iolopo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<iolopo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7337814/
<cristian_c> iolopo, digita anche: ifconfig -a
<cristian_c> iolopo, e sudo iwconfig
<cristian_c> tutti i risultati su pastebin
<iolopo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7337827/
<iolopo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7337829/
<cristian_c> gestore connessioni ha le voci "rete ethernet" e "reti wifi" in grigio scuro (non selezionabili) e dice su entrambi *dispositivo non gestito*  ..che devo fare?
<cristian_c> iolopo, fungono sia ethernet che la connessione mobile
<cristian_c> wlan0:avahi Link encap:Ethernet
<cristian_c> iolopo, che cos'è questa?
<iolopo> infatti ora sono connesso con cavo ethernet
<iolopo> e funziona a meraviglia
<iolopo> però non vedo le reti wifi
<cristian_c> avevo capito male o lamentavi nessuna connessione wifi ed eth?
<cristian_c> iolopo, hai anche la mobile attiva
<iolopo> innanzitutto perdonami se non sono stato accurato.. cmq in alto a destra clicco sull'iconcina del gestore connessioni e mentre ieri alla prima installazione vedevo uyna lista di reti a cui collegarmi, oggi vedo reti wifi (dispositivo non gestito)
<iolopo> e tra l'altro se clicco su informazioni connessione mi da errore dicendo: non è presente alcuna connessione attiva valida
<cristian_c> iolopo, inoltre
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> wlan0:avahi Link encap:Ethernet
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> iolopo, che cos'è questa?
<iolopo> non ne ho idea o_O
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> iolopo, potrebbe c'entrare qualcosa
<cristian_c> iolopo, fai un test in live
<iolopo> forse è proprio quel wlan0:avahi Link encap:Ethernet che mi incasina tutto..
<iolopo> prova a dare un occhiata qua
<iolopo> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=837247
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> iolopo, fai un test in live
<iolopo> come lo faccio?
<krabador> iolopo, prendi un supporto di installazione, usb o dvd, lo fai partire in boot, selezioni  "prova ubuntu senza installare"
<iolopo> ah tu intendi avviando da cd?
<iolopo> ok
<cristian_c> eh
<iolopo> e dopo?
<franco> Ho configurato una chiavetta omnitel per il collegamento ad internet, la chiavetta viene riconosciuta, ho inserito l'APN, il collegamento sembra correttamente stabilito ma il brouser non trova nulla. Ecco la videata dalla della connessione, a me sembra non vengano evidenziati errori, ma non naviga http://imagebin.org/307592
<alex91> ciao ragazzi
<alex91> è possibile disattivare la scheda grafica intel ?
<alex91> su ubuntu 14.04 LTS
<krabador> franco, che chiavetta?
<cristian_c> alex91, anche quello è scritto nel wiki
<jester-> alex91: se è possibile lo fai dal bios, ma perché la vuoi distattivare?
<alex91> devo installare Nvidia CUDA
<franco> krabrador k3806-Z
<jester-> alex91: avere la  intel usata per lavori correnti risparmiando non poche risorse non è bello?
<alex91> si lo so
<alex91> il computer mio dura 8 ore
<alex91> quando uso la intel
<jester-> installi bublebee-nvidia e si arrangia il driver a fare lo switch quando serve
<franco> krabador K3806-Z
<alex91> sai come funziona bumblebee con un eventuale installazione della suite CUDA ?
<jester-> alex91: funzione che fa lo switch quando serve
<spippi> ciao a tutti
<spippi> ho un problema con ubuntu 14.04 e nfs
<spippi> in pratica inserisco la stringa su exports
<alex91> ma devo sempre utilizzare il comando optirun o andrà sempre automatico jester?
<spippi> ma quando riavvio il server nfs
<spippi> mi dice :
<jester-> alex91: 14,10 dovrebbe fare da solo
<spippi> exportsfs: cartella does not support nfs export
<spippi> qualcuno mi sa aiutare?
<jester-> alex91: oppure install il 331 e nvidia-prime e vedi se  non è instabile
<alex91> praticamente è stabilissimo
<alex91> nvidia-prime
<alex91> faccio lo switch dalla suite
<alex91> NVDIA X Settings
<alex91> però quando installo cuda ci sono problemi
<jester-> alex91: quindi significa che non va daccordo
<jester-> alex91: che invidia è
<alex91> una GT 750 M
<jester-> dovrebbe fare tutto il 331
<jester-> non mi farei seghe mentali
<alex91> ma se mettessi su un hard disk esterno la versione 12.04 devo usare bumblebee?
<jester-> alex91:  nion c'è, c'è da 13.10 e non automatico
<franco> krabador debbo andare, pensi di potermi dire qualcosa??
<krabador> franco, puoi mandarmi la schermata delle impostazioni manuali?
<krabador> !imagebin | franco
<ubot-it> franco: Vuoi mostrarci una schermata del tuo problema? Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<krabador> franco, le impostazioni manuali della connessione, in network manager
<franco> krabador ora vedo se riesco a farlo dalla connessione che ho aperto
<alex91> jester tu cosa mi consigli di fare?
<jester-> alex91: se con 331 e prime funza bene non serve altro
<alex91> la Nvidia dice che il supporto CUDA è soltanto per la 12.04 e 13.04 e non hanno ancora aggiornato alle 14.04. Io ho provato tutte e tre le versioni installazione andate a buon fine ma non compila i programmi
<alex91> perchè porta che la scheda Nvidia non c'è ..... effettivamente quando faccio lspci | grep VGA non compare comprare soltanto come lspci | grep 3D
<franco> krabador  http://imagebin.org/307596
<franco> krabador queste?
<jester-> alex91: è a posto cpn prime e 331
<alex______> salve
<krabador> franco, sicuro di avere un contratto omnitel e non vodafone?
<alex______> come installo lxde ?
<alex91> no non funziona nvidia cuda con prime e 331
<XDarklory> ho un problema con lubuntu mi potete aiutare?
<franco> krabrador vodafone
<alex______> come installo lxde ?
<XDarklory> quando installo lubuntu dopo l'installazione riavvio il pc e poi mi dice che manca un file credo
<jester-> alex______: sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop
<franco> krabador vodafone, in effetti l'apn sembrerebbe omnitel, ma è quello che mi hanno detto all'assistenza
<spippi> nessuno sa aiutarmi
<alex91> ma il bios deve essere impostato in qualche maniera particolare?
<krabador> franco, inserisci 10.127.1.41
<krabador> come dns
<franco> krabador ok grazie adesso provo
<jerry__> ragazzi da quando ho installato il secondo monitor quando accendo il pc non vedo piu nemmeno la schermata del bios.... come posso risolvere?
<pippi> ciao
<pippi> ho scaricato la versione 13.10 ma mi ha creato la cartella n il file image
<pippi> per fare l installazione basta lanciare il file wubi
<pippi> da windows
<pippi> c'e' qualche anima buona che puo' aiutarmi
<jester-> pippi: wubi non è consigliabile
<pippi> debbo creare un cd o dvd di bootstrap
<jester-> pippi: deframmenti win, fai il cd e insgallando scegli installa accanto
<jester-> !installazione | pippi
<ubot-it> pippi: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<jester-> !iso | pippi
<ubot-it> pippi: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<pippi> provo , grazie
<|gonzo|> bu
<jester-> cucuuu
<newbie> buon pomeriggio
<Guest57897> ho un problema con la mia scheda integata
<Guest57897> è una Nvidia Geforce 7025
<Guest57897> appena apro firefox mi freza il video
<Guest57897> .-(
<Guest57897> mi sapete dare il comando da teminale che permette di cambiare il gestore della scheda ?
<Guest57897> ho provato a cercarlo..:-(
<Guest57897> nessuno?
<jester-> Guest57897: doppia scheda?
<Guest57897> no unica
<Guest57897> è che usa un driver sbagliato
<Guest57897> a quello che ho capito
<Guest57897> si vede che si installa un sw di gestione non corretto della scheda intergata
<Guest57897> ma non trovo su internet il comando per aprire il gestore e modificarlo
<Guest57897> .-(
<jester-> Guest57897: doppia scheda o no
<Guest57897> no..una sola
<jester-> Guest57897: allora cosa vorresti cambiare
<jester-> Guest57897: hai installato qualche driver?
<Guest57897> magari sono io che non riesco a spiegarmi scusami
<mauro> Buonasera http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7338380/
<jester-> una sola quella è
<Guest57897> il driver installato di default si vede che non è corretto
<jester-> Guest57897: apri un terminale
<Guest57897> perchè appena apro firefox freza il video e non vedo nulla
<Guest57897> fatto
<jester-> sudo jockey-gtk
<Guest57897> jester
<Gio2180> Buonasera a tutti
<Guest57897> dice comando non trovato
<jester-> Guest57897:  sudo jockey-gtk
<Guest57897> copiato ed incollato ..non è possibile sbagliare presumo
<jester-> si è aperto?
<Gio2180> Scusate, perchè installando Ubuntu 14 su un pc con W7, mi dice che non ci sono altri sistemi operativi installati e non mi da l'opzione di installarli a fianco?
<Gio2180> Premetto che sono una zappa
<Guest57897> sono scaso ..ma non credo di non saper  opiare ed incollare un comando
<Guest57897> no dice come prima
<jester-> Guest57897: scrivilo
<jester-> Guest57897:  sudo jockey-gtk
<Guest57897> ok..lo scrivo
<Guest57897> sudo: jockey-gtk: comando non trovato
<Guest57897> ecco cosa dice
<jester-> che ambiente grafico hai
<jester-> barra a sinistra?
<Guest57897> kde
<Guest57897> barra sotto
<jester-> Guest57897:  sudo jockey-kde
<pippi> scusate : ma quale versione conviene installare la 13.10 o la 14.04
<jester-> sempre quella piu giovane
<pippi> grazie
<Guest90701> scusate, che fine hanno fatto i Plugin video GStreamer ffmpeg in Ubuntu 14.04?
<mauro>  Buonasera nessuno può aiutarmi?  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7338380/
<Nippon> salve a tutti
<Nippon> purtroppo continuo ad avere problemi con il mio lettore dvd. Sento che il lettore si avvia, il led lampeggia ma non posso vedere il contenuto dati del DVD
<Nippon> non mi appare nessuno finestra, presumo che mancano alcuni driver per il mio lettore. E' possibile verificare tramite dei comandi se i driver sono stati correttamente installati?
<Nippon> grazie
<franz_> b sera
<franz_> espongo , ho da poco installato  la versione 14 04  in dual boot con seven, e come si prevedeva ho riscontrato un problema, con seven avevo criptato uno dei miei HDD con bit locker , adesso da ubuntu  non so come fare per accedere, non e che c e un modo?
<Nippon> ho digitato diversi comandi che ho trovato su qualche forum per verificare il mio lettore e ho trovato le seguenti informazioni: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7339044/
<sergio> salve!
<Guest29582> ho installato ubuntu 14.014 ma ho dei problemi dovuti alla mia inettitudine...
<Guest29582> ...per cominciare: come faccio a recuperare tutti i file che ho nel pc (su window) da ubuntu?
<Nippon> qualche aiutino?
<krabador> Nippon, per cosa?
<Nippon> ho scritto poco fa........
<Nippon> purtroppo continuo ad avere problemi con il mio lettore dvd. Sento che il lettore si avvia, il led lampeggia ma non posso vedere il contenuto dati del DVD
<Nippon> non mi appare nessuno finestra, presumo che mancano alcuni driver per il mio lettore. E' possibile verificare tramite dei comandi se i driver sono stati correttamente installati?
<Nippon> ho digitato diversi comandi che ho trovato su qualche forum per verificare il mio lettore e ho trovato le seguenti informazioni: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7339044/
<Nippon> grazie per l'interesse
<Nippon> durante il boot non riesco ad avviare dal dvd, nonstante sia selzionato il lettore
<krabador> Nippon, "ho scritto poco fa" , magari potresti notare che sono entrato dopo
<silvietta> ciao a tutti. chi mi puo gentilemente aiutare per ndiswrapper?? ho già installato e trovato i driver, vede la rete ma mi manca un passaggio, non va.. help me please
<krabador> Nippon, nella media, i problemi con i lettori, sono dovuti al fatto che sono rotti
<silvietta> Krabador, help me please...
<Nippon> scusa krabador, ma non era un richiamo, volevo sapere solo se qualcuno aveva letto
<Nippon> quindi il fatto che il dvd non parte durante il boot pensi che sia uin problema di lettore?
<krabador> Nippon, purtroppo è molto probabile
<krabador> Nippon, parliamo di un lettore ide, o interno di un notebook?
<Nippon> ma è possibile fare delle verifiche con dei comandi da terminale?
<Nippon> interno di un desktop
<krabador> Nippon, sudo lshw , da terminale
<krabador> !pastebin | Nippon
<ubot-it> Nippon: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Nippon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7339359/
<krabador> Nippon, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7339372/
<krabador> Nippon, viene perfettamente visto
<krabador> Nippon, i lettori dvd non durano molto
<Nippon> se inserisco il dvd-r
<Nippon> non viene letto
<Nippon> non vedo i dati e non posso aprire nessuan finestra
<krabador> Nippon, quando iniziano a partire i lettori dvd, iniziano a non leggere i supporti
<krabador> per tipo
<Nippon> quindi mi consigli di cambiarlo
<krabador> Nippon, hai provato ad inserire dvd e cd originali?
<krabador> Nippon, se poi parli di dvd ubuntu , da mandare in live, al boot, se non è finalizzata , la sessiine di masterizzazione, non te lo vedrà mai
<Nippon> no parlo di di altri dvd, masterizzati
<krabador> Nippon, hai provato ad inserire dvd e cd originali?
<Nippon> no
<Nippon> adesso provo
<krabador> Nippon, i lettori dvd, comunque, di base, anche nuovi , non leggono tutti i supporti del pianeta
<krabador> Nippon, la compatibilità è imposta nel firmware
<Nippon> niente, non parte neanche quello originale
<krabador> Nippon, l'ultima cosa che puoi fare in assoluto
<krabador> è smontarlo e pulire la lente con un cotton fiock, inumidito di alcool etilico denaturato
<Nippon> se no cambiarlo, tanto per quello che costano!!
<krabador> se no, farlo ricalibrare, costa il doppio di un lettore nuovo
<Nippon> grazie, farò come hai detto
<krabador> il che, se hai un modello di plextor del 2002, ha senso , perchè legge qualsiasi cosa esista, e masterizza i cd audio con meno errori di tutti i lettori esistenti
<krabador> *masterizzatori
<akis24> sera
<lorenzo_> ciao
<lorenzo_> chiedo aiuto per installare lubuntu su un antiquato laptop: il SatellitePro Toshiba. Boot da dvd
<akis24> lorenzo_: e seleziona avvio dal disco all'avvio e vedi se si avvia
<akis24> lorenzo_: ram ? cpu ?
<akis24> installazione | lorenzo_
<akis24> !installazione | lorenzo_
<ubot-it> lorenzo_: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<akis24> lorenzo_: sarebbe consigliabile prima provare da live che tutto funzioni prima di installare
<pippi> scusate , chi mi puoi aiutare nellinstallazione
<moro42> salve
<pippi> ho scaricato la vers 14.04 nn ho un solo file da masterizzare ma una cartella che ho decompresso
<akis24> pippi:  non devi decomprimere nulla ma solo crearti il disco di avvio col file.iso
<pippi> e dov'e
<pippi> ops dov'e'
<akis24> pippi: hai scaricato il file .iso  è quello di ubuntu
<pippi> no
<akis24> dove è lo sai tu pippi
<moro42> ho scaricato ed installato entro nel boot ma mi risponde che un errore sconosciuto non permette l'avio
<pippi> ho scaricato il file PC (Intel x86) desktop image
<moro42> chi mi da una mano?
<akis24> moro42: se ci dai dettagli ..
<pippi> e  mi sono ritrovato una cartella
<moro42> ho scaricato ed installato entro nel boot ma mi risponde che un errore sconosciuto non permette l'avio
<akis24> moro42: hai creato cosa disco di avvio chiavetta usb o cosa quale errore ?
<moro42> l'ho scaricato sul computer e l'ho installato
<akis24> !iso | moro42
<ubot-it> moro42: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<akis24> !installazione | moro42
<ubot-it> moro42: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<pippi> scusa moro42
<moro42> dimmi
<pippi> il file che ho scaricato è questo:ubuntu-14.04-desktop-i386.iso
<moro42> si
<pippi> ma purtroppo mi scarica una cartella
<pippi> sicuramnet sbaglio qualcosa
<moro42> e un file rar
<pippi> si
<moro42> va estrato
<pippi> appunto
<pippi> mi crea un cartella da 968mb
<pippi> masterizzo qst cartella
<moro42> quando lo estrai all'interno c'è il file d'installazione
<pippi> wubi
<pippi> ma me lo avete sconsigliato
<akis24> moro42:  pippi ma le leggete le guide ?
<moro42> si
<pippi> :(
<akis24> o andate per affari vostri ?
<spartacus_72> sera
<moro42> adesso vado a leggere io stavo spiegando quello che ho fatto io
<akis24>  <pippi> il file che ho scaricato è questo:ubuntu-14.04-desktop-i386.iso  pippi il file va masterizzato su disco come immagine iso e basta
<pippi> ok
<akis24> senza estrazioni varie ecc
<pippi> grazie
<akis24> di nulla
<Nippon> salve
<Nippon> sto pensando di acquistare un lettore dvd interno per il mio desktop, qualcuno potrebbe darmi un consiglio su quale acquistare e che sia compatibile con ubuntu?
<Nippon> grazie
<akis24> Nippon: credo non ci siamo problemi di lettori con ubuntu ...
<Nippon> ok, allora sceglierò in base al prezzo :-))
<akis24> Nippon: occhio a non prendere robas crausa ovvio
<Nippon> allora qualche consiglio lo avresti
<akis24> Nippon:  oggi non costano tanto i soliti noti samsung pioneer e compagnia varia
<Nippon> ok, grazie
<akis24> di nulla
<Hart__> ciao
<Hart__> qualcuno in linea
<Hart__> buonanotte
<mikeit> ciao
<Rik_84> Buona sera, qualcune sa come posso visualizzare le cartelle di rete nella mia chiavetta collegata al router?
<lorenzo_> Installo lubuntu su un vecchio SatellitePro A100 Toshiba
<lorenzo_> 1,4GigaHerz 960Mega di ram
<lorenzo_> No Bot da USB ma cdrom
<lorenzo_> Masterizzo con Nero e controllo il dvd: tutto ok
<lorenzo_> Rebooto, scelgo avvia da disco o controlla disco: nulla avviene. Nessun rumore nulla di nulla. Controllo memoria funziona.
<lorenzo_> Sono perplesso: secondo voi sbagblio qualcosa?
#ubuntu-it 2014-04-27
<xubuntu846> ciao...
<xubuntu846> qualcuno per un informazione?
<traba> ciao a tutti premetto che sono un imbranato a mille!
<akis24> giorno
<traba> domanda ho scaricato ubuntu 14.04 come lo metto su chiavetta per poi installarlo?
<traba> grazie in anticipo
<akis24> giorno
<traba> ciao
<akis24> traba: che sistema usi ?
<traba> adesso per un casino ubuntu 10.01... avevo il 13.03
<cristian_c> miii, son rilasci inesistenti
<akis24> !unetbootin | traba
<ubot-it> traba: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Unetbootin
<traba> ok e poi?
<akis24> e poi leggi
<traba> grazie ci provo
<cristian_c> traba, lo installi e poi apri il programma
<cristian_c> traba, selezioni la iso scaricata e crei la live
<traba> grazie cristian
<francesco_> ciao giiiiente
<Gio2180> Buongiorno
<Gio2180> Chiedo aiuto
<Gio2180> non riesco a istallare ubuntu 14 su w7
<Gio2180> o meglio
<Gio2180> non sono capace
<akis24> Gio2180: dacci dettagli
<Gio2180> Ho partizionato il disco da gestione disco di windows
<Gio2180> quando parte il dvd mi dice che non trova sistemi operativi
<Gio2180> ho cliccato su altro
<akis24> Gio2180: sei da live adesso
<Gio2180> no
<Gio2180> adesso no
<akis24> win?
<Gio2180> non so nemmeno cosa sia live
<Gio2180> io riavvio il pc con il dvd
<akis24> Gio2180:  la live è il disco che si usa per provare e poi installare
<Gio2180> allora no
<Gio2180> non ci sono
<akis24> Gio2180: avvia il disco live di ubuntu e quando finisce vediamo di provare a capire
<Gio2180> il problema è che mi manda su una schermata dove si vedono le partizioni del disco
<Gio2180> ma da li non so che fare
<Gio2180> come si avvia la live?
<akis24> Gio2180: si mette nel lettore dei dischi e si seleziona avvio da cd  e si avvia il disco
<akis24> Gio2180:  ma tu allora come vedi le partizioni scusa ?
<Gio2180> io ho riavviato il pc con il dvd di ubuntu dentro
<Gio2180> mi appare una schermata nera done ci sono diverse opzioni
<Gio2180> clicco install ubuntu
<Gio2180> e mi dice che non ci sono sistemi operativi
<Gio2180> clicco su altro
<Gio2180> e mi manda sulla partizione del pc
<akis24> Gio2180: devi selezionare all'avvio " prova ubuntu senza installare "
<Gio2180> e poi?
<akis24> Gio2180: poi se si avvia regolarmente fino alla fine rientri qui e vediamo se possibile di capire il problema
<Gio2180> ok
<Gio2180> grazie
<francesco_> ciao posso chiedervi se dopo l'aggiornamento a 14.04 la connessione in wifii vi è diventata instabile?
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<akis24> francesco_: diccelo tu come va' o se hai problemi
<francesco_> bene la scheda in questine è questa AR9485 Wireless Network Adapter.. e la connessione è estremamente altalenante
<jester-> francesco_: broadcom?
<francesco_> no qualcomm
<jester-> francesco_: lspci | grep -i network
<francesco_> 03:00.0 Network controller: Qualcomm Atheros AR9485 Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01)
<jester-> francesco_: uname -r
<francesco_> 3.13.0-24-generic
<jester-> francesco_: è instabile nel senso di..?
<francesco_> rimane connessa per un tempo x poi stacca.. e molto spesso per potermi riconnettere devo disattivarla e rattivarla
<Gio2180> buongiorno akisis24
<Gio2180> ho provato a fare quello che mi hai detto, ma il problema è il solito
<Gio2180> quando arriva sulla schermata delle partizioni, non so più che fare
<jester-> francesco_     sudo rmmod ath9k && sudo modprobe -v ath9k nohwcrypt=1
<jester-> francesco_: e sudo apt-get install linux-firmware-nonfree
<akis24> Gio2180: posta uno screen vediamo
<francesco_> grazie ora provo.. si tratta quindi di un problema noto?
<akis24> !image | Gio2180
<ubot-it> Gio2180: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Gio2180> Lascia perdere.
<Gio2180> grazie lo stesso
<akis24> di nulla
<francesco_> grazie mille per l'aiuto.. :) spero che ora il problema sia risolto
<jester-> francesco_: se funza bisogna aggiungere il driver con parametro in /etc/module o lo devi dare ad ogni accensione
<francesco_> mmmh se mi guidi finiamo ora... la connessione sembra ok
<jester-> francesco_: sudo gedit /etc/modules
<jester-> sotto scrivi: ath9k nohwcrypt=1   salva
<francesco_> perfetto l'ho aggiunto come ultima riga
<BinarioInfo> Buongiorno a tutti
<BinarioInfo> e buona domenica
<fabio_cc> !ciao | BinarioInfo
<ubot-it> BinarioInfo: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<BinarioInfo> sono un  ragazzo di 25 anni e ho aperto un attività da poko
<BinarioInfo> un negozio di informatica
<BinarioInfo> e vorrei capire di piu per quanto riguarda il mondo linux!
<fabio_cc> BinarioInfo, ok, però questo è il canale di supporto ubuntu
<BinarioInfo> sto scaricando linux ubuntu 14.04
<fabio_cc> BinarioInfo, per le chiacchere puoi andare in #ubuntu-it-chat
<BinarioInfo> mi serve un informazione
<BinarioInfo> vorrei sapere se posso pubblicizzare linux ubuntu nel mio negozio
<fabio_cc> BinarioInfo, ripeto, qua solo supporto tecnico
<BinarioInfo> ok grazie mille
<fabio_cc> BinarioInfo, per ogni altra cosa per favore vai in #ubuntu-it-chat
<mecciu> Ciao a tutti, primissima volta in irc per me.
<fabio_cc> !ciao | mecciu
<ubot-it> mecciu: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<mecciu> dopo anni ed anni ad usare il computer alla stregua di una consolle, sto tentando di approfondire un minimo la mia conoscenza
<mecciu> da Win e MacOS sono passato a Ubuntu, e sto tentando di studiare la cli e un po' di Python
<fabio_cc> mecciu, questo è il canale di supporto tecnico ubuntu, per tutto il c'è #ubuntu-it-chat
<mecciu> fabio_cc, grazie! come appena accennato sono un noob completo...
<fabio_cc> mecciu, ti consiglio di leggere la documentazione
<fabio_cc> !documentazione | mecciu
<ubot-it> mecciu: Documentazione ufficiale http://help.ubuntu-it.org - Documentazione della comunità http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Documentazione - Gruppo documentazione: pagina principale http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoDocumentazione
<shadow91> ciao  come  masterizzo un'immaggine  da  ubuntu?
<jester-> !iso | shadow91
<ubot-it> shadow91: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<Lupo77> Hi to all
<Lupo77> I ve a new asus laptop model n550l
<Lupo77> I want to install dual boot
<Lupo77> So win 8,1 and ubuntu
<Lupo77> Do i have to follow a specific guide ?
<jester-> !english | Lupo77
<ubot-it> Lupo77: Please join the international channel #ubuntu if you want to speak english. Here only italian language is permitted. Thank you
<Lupo77> Ups scusate
<Lupo77> È il canale italiano
<Lupo77> Ehehehe
<Lupo77> Qualcuno ha capito la mia domanda?
<jester-> yess
<Lupo77> Ciao jester
<Lupo77> Ho disattivato il fastboot
<fabio_cc> !installazione | Lupo77
<jester-> Lupo77: deframmenti winz e poi in installazione scegli installa accanto e se hai efi devi isabilitare il secureboot
<ubot-it> Lupo77: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<jester-> !uefi | Lupo77
<ubot-it> Lupo77: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<Lupo77> Come capisco se ho efi?
<Lupo77> Il pc è nuovo
<jester-> leggi la guida
<jester-> se nuovo 99% hai uefi
<Lupo77> Piu che altro devo capire dove disattivare il secure boot
<Lupo77> Ho trovato solo fast boot
<jester-> Lupo77: nel bios
<jester-> fast boot non è
<Lupo77> Non mi è  sembrato di vederlo
<jester-> non è detto che il tuo pc o abbia
<jester-> il secureboot
<Lupo77> Azz e quindi?
<jester-> Lupo77: quindi dovresi leggere le gide
<jester-> dovresti
<Lupo77> Ok
<Lupo77> Sto facendo tutti i backup inizialo
<Lupo77> Iniziali
<Lupo77> Visto che è nuovo
<Lupo77> Non vorrei rimetterci la garanzia....
<Lupo77> Certo che la faccenda è piuttosto complicata con sto win 8,1
<Lupo77> Con win 7 la faccenda era semplicissima
<netlinker> who
<fabionet> welà
<fabionet> c'è qualcuno che usa lubuntu?
<jester-> fabionet: io no ma chiedi
<LoZioNe> buongiorno a tutti
<jester-> fabio_cc: http://askubuntu.com/questions/4662/where-is-the-x-org-config-file-how-do-i-configure-x-there
<traba> Assicurarsi che sia possibile effettuare il boot da USB nelle impostazioni del BIOS. È consigliato eseguire un backup di tutti i dati contenuti sul dispositivo USB prima di procedere con le seguenti istruzioni.
<traba> cosa devo fare
<traba> sono incapace
<traba> per avviare da usb il pc
<traba> installazione della versione 14.04
<traba> grazie a chi mi aiuta
<jester-> traba: se non hai un menu di avvio da tasto Fx devi attaccare la usc poi entrare nel bios e settare pririta boot da usb
<jester-> traba: cosi come usando il dvd
<traba> ho la F2 del menu avvio ma poi nn so che fare
<fabio_cc> !usb | traba
<ubot-it> traba: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<jester-> traba avvi la usb
<traba> grazie
<jester-> e segui la guida installazione
<mikeit> Stavo cercando qualcuno che ha fatto o si stà informando per una certificazione Cisco ccna (per un po di dritte)
<jester-> stando attento a non segare winz
<fabio_cc> !chat | mikeit
<ubot-it> mikeit: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<traba> ora provo jester grazie
<mikeit> canali italiani con qualcuno ce ne sono talmente pochi era solo per sapere e magari scambiarsi dati per una conversazione privata
<traba> ma jester nn so nemmeno da che parte iniziare
<traba> da quale cartella?
<traba> io sono imbranato
<jester-> traba: va che  leggere le guide non fa perdere la vista
<jester-> !installazione | traba
<ubot-it> traba: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<Zappa_> Buonasera
<Zappa_> Non riesco a istallare Ubuntu 14.04 con Windows 7
<Zappa_> Non riconosce il sistema operativo
<cristian_c> Zappa_, neanche in live?
<Zappa_> come funziona in live?
<Zappa_> sono ignorante in materia
<cristian_c> Zappa_, non so, prova
<cristian_c> se non provi, non puoi saperlo
<Zappa_> non mi sono spiegato
<Zappa_> non so nemmeno cosa sia il live
<cristian_c> lol
<Zappa_> io avvio il pc con dentro il dvd
<cristian_c> Zappa_, http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Live_CD
<Zappa_> clicco install ubuntu
<cristian_c> lol
<Zappa_> e da li vado avanti
<cristian_c> Zappa_, perché?
<cristian_c> perché installare prima di provare?
<Zappa_> ma poi mi blocco perchè dice che non trova sistemi operativi
<cristian_c> lol
<Zappa_> e tra le opzioni non c'è installa a fianco di windows
<Zappa_> io clicco altro
<Zappa_> mi manda su una schermata dove ci sono le partizioni
<Zappa_> li mi blocco perchè ho paura di fare casino
<Zappa_> quindi chlicco try ubuntu?
<Zappa_> e mi manda in live?
<cristian_c> Zappa_, sì
<Zappa_> ok
<Zappa_> e poi che succede?
<cristian_c> Zappa_, e poi provi
<Zappa_> provo a installare da li?
<cristian_c> Zappa_, prima provalo, poi se tutto va bene, installi
<Zappa_> ok
<Zappa_> grazie
<jurgen_> c'è qualcuno che può aiutarmi ?
<Guest94569> c'è qualcuno che può aiutarmi ?
<Guest94569> ??
<cristian_c> !qualcuno | Guest94569
<ubot-it> Guest94569: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Guest94569> qualcuno può aiutarmi
<Zappa_> Buonasera cristian
<Zappa_> sono in live
<Guest94569> buona sera a tutti
<Zappa_> pare che funzioni una meraviglia
<Zappa_> ora per installare che faccio_
<cristian_c> !installazione | Zappa_
<ubot-it> Zappa_: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<cristian_c> Guest94569, legggi sopra
<cristian_c> *leggi
<Guest94569> ho un problema scaricando fedora kde mi salva il file iso come un archivio rar lo monto con demon tools all' avvio poi mi dice apri cartella per visualizzare file anche masterizandolo su cd mi fa la stessa cosa e se provo a fare boot da cd non melo fa fare ora sto scaricando kubuntu
<Guest94569> e volevo chiedere se mi dovesse fare stesso problema cosa può essere :(
<cristian_c> Guest61436, devi scaricare il file iso
<cristian_c> Guest94569, ma non si capisce che devi fare
<Guest94569> devo istallare kubuntu sul pc
<Guest94569> ma non riesco perchè non mi riconosce il file iso
<cristian_c> Guest94569, hai controllato md5sum?
<cristian_c> !md5 | Guest94569
<ubot-it> Guest94569: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum. Per una lista completa, si veda: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<Guest94569> cosa devo controllare cristian ? scusa ma sono proprio forte nel campo :)
<cristian_c> Guest94569, prima di tutto apri la pagina linkata dal bot
<Guest94569> a ok ho capito
<Zappa_> Ma [ normale che non mi riconosca la stampante in live_
<cristian_c> Zappa_, può capitare
<cristian_c> Zappa_, che stampante?
<Zappa_> HP photosmart epson
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> -,-
<cristian_c> o epson o hp
<Zappa_> dal portatile, con ubuntu non mi ha mai creato problemi per;
<Zappa_> hp scusa
<cristian_c> Zappa_, beh, dovrebbe essere riconosciuta
<cristian_c> Zappa_, come l'hai aggiunta?
<cristian_c> com'è collegata?
<Zappa_> c-era gi'
<Zappa_> collegata a porta usb
<Guest94569> scusa cristian ma poso installare kubuntu anche senzadover fare bott ma solo montando con demon ?
<jon____> ciao a tutti ragazzi ~ ho bisogno di aiuto per il dac esterno usb ~ PS Audio ~ collegato ma non si sente
<cristian_c> Zappa_, hai aperto la finestra Stampanti?
<cristian_c> Guest61436, questo non saprei
<cristian_c> Guest94569, non saprei
<cristian_c> jon____, hai controllato le impostazioni audio?
<jon____> sinceramente ho provato a pasticciare ~ ma non cavo un ragno dal buco
<jon____> potreste aiutarmi a configurare il tutto ~ per ascoltare musica uso audacius
<Guest94569> ok l' hash è la stessa
<jon____> grazie iin anticipo
<Guest94569> ora provo a montare l' immagine
<cristian_c> jon____, spiega cos'hai fatto
<jon____> ho collegato il dac ~ non suona ho iniziato a  cambiare qualche parametro in regolazione del volume ~ e audio mixer
<cristian_c> jon____, quale parametro?
<cristian_c> dove?
<cristian_c> posta qualche schermata
<mikeit> Guest94569, ma hai un PC con windows 8 preinstallato?
<Guest94569> no con windows7 ultimate comunquè sembra sta andando ora sto masterizando il cd e provo a riavviare il pc :)
<Kassiopea> Salve ragazzi, su un pc pentium 4 con 2gb ram e 500 gb hd posso installare kubuntu ? o meglio xubuntu ?
<jester-> ma anche lubuntu
<Kassiopea> kubuntu quanta ram richiede ?
<jester-> Kassiopea: non solo la ram è il problema. il tutto è bello vegiotto
<Kassiopea> quindi xubuntu dovrebbe andar bene ?...è la prima installazione che farò di ubuntu
<jon____> non posso incollare delle schermate perche  ho una piccola tastiera con mouse incorporato e alcune funzioni limitate o io che non conosco
<cristian_c> jon____, su unity?
<jon____> sspiegami
<cristian_c> jon____, quale ambiente grafico stai usando
<cristian_c> ?
<jon____> uubuntu studio 13~04
<cristian_c> jon____, ok, quindi xfce
<cristian_c> jon____, il quale ha lo strumento di cattura schermate
<cristian_c> xfce4-screenshooter
<cristian_c> !info xfce4-screenshooter
<ubot-it> xfce4-screenshooter (source: xfce4-screenshooter): screenshots utility for Xfce. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.8.1-2 (saucy), package size 1636 kB, installed size 2906 kB
<jon____> cristian ho un Grande contrattempo e  rottura di scatole ~ vi devo lasciare mal volentieri
<jon____> saluti a tutti ciao
<federico> buon giorno ragazzi, sono un neofita in linux posso chedervi una cosa?
<federico> ho aggioranto a ubuntu 14.04 e mi sono sparite le icone del network manager e del volume dalla pannello di controllo... non trovo il modo di ripristinarle. Potete aiutarmi?
<Guest98674> salve... cosa devo fare per attivare la connessione anche tramite ubuntu?
<david__> ciao ho fatto una usb live di ubuntu con la persistenza ma quando la ho collegata su un'altro pc ma esce un erroere e nn parte sapete perche ?
<cristian_c> Guest98674, dal network manager
<hal9003> buongiorno a tutti
<hal9003> qualcuno mi sa dire perchè a volte quando accendo il pc ubuntu 14.04 64bit , non mi riconosce la chiavetta internet ? e altre si ?
<cristian_c> hal9003, se spieghi magari cosa fai, qualcosa si può cercar di capire
<krabador> hal9003, inseriscila sempre dopo aver acceso
<krabador> dopo aver caricato il sistema operativo
<hal9003> accendo il pc con grub2 in esecuzione scelgo di aprire ubuntu ma a volte non rileva la chiavetta internet Tim 42.2 mbit
<krabador> leggi sopra
<hal9003> ok ma sono obbligato tutte le volte a togliere e mettere la chiavetta ? mi sembra un pò limitativo non trovate ?
<krabador> hal9003, ni
<krabador> no
<hal9003> e poi perchè a volte la riconosce ? senza nessun problema ?
<krabador> le periferiche usb , qualunque sia il sistema, bisogna farle riconoscere dopo il caricamento del sistema
<hal9003> scusami Krabador ma mi sembra tu stia dicendo una cavolata
<krabador> hal9003,e con quale titolo
<hal9003> al termine del caricamento il sistema deve  rilevare l'apparato usb automaticamente e non serve a nulla collegare dopo il caricamento
<hal9003> del OS
<cristian_c> hal9003, per quale motivo hai questa necessità?
<krabador> hal9003, ci sono canali più indicati, per delirare
<Alessandro98> buongiorno, Lubuntu non mi legge l' hard disk esterno. cosa devo fare?
<hal9003> krabador sei evidentemente un neofita per darti un eufemismo , ti prego non rispondermi alle richieste di aiuto se non sai nulla , GRAZIE
<Alessandro98> ??
<Alessandro98> ho chiesto solo come mai le chiavette usb le legge e l' hard disk no
<Alessandro98> su windows funziona
<cristian_c> Alessandro98, un attimo
<cristian_c> Alessandro98, hai collegato l'hard disk al pc ora?
<krabador> Alessandro98, attacca il disco, apri un terminale , manda sudo fdisk -l
<krabador> Alessandro98 , incolla in pastebin
<hal9003> chi mi sa dire perchè a volte ubuntu 14.04 64 bit all'avvio riconosce la chiavetta internet e a volte no ?
<krabador> !pastebin | Alessandro98
<ubot-it> Alessandro98: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Guest98674> ...scusate, ma se quando ho installato ubuntu 14.04 ho scelto la lingua italiana, perchè è quasi tutto in inglese?
<mauro> Sto testando Ubuntu Zorin lite 8 da Dvd non riesco a connettermi a internet, Zorin vede il router ma anche inserendo la psw non mi fa accedere
<cristian_c> Guest98674, hai completato tramite supporto lingue?
<krabador> Guest98674, hai installato non connesso ad internet?
<cristian_c> !ubuntuitaliano | Guest98674
<ubot-it> Guest98674: Ubuntu Unity: https://help.ubuntu.com/13.10/ubuntu-help/session-language.html Altro: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/UbuntuItaliano - Elenco pacchetti: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/UbuntuItaliano#Ubuntu.2C_Xubuntu_e_Lubuntu_in_italiano
<cristian_c> !buntu | mauro
<ubot-it> mauro: Non tutto ciò che finisce per *buntu è ufficiale, non diamo supporto a derivate Ubuntu non ufficiali o non riconosciute. Supporto solo per http://www.ubuntu-it.org/progetti-derivati.shtml
<Guest98674> ...krabador...quando ho installato il pc era connesso, mi aspettavo che mi chiedesse di installare gli aggiornamenti ma non l'ha fatto...
<hal9003> chi mi sa dire perchè a volte ubuntu 14.04 64 bit all'avvio riconosce la chiavetta internet e a volte no ?
<Genny70> salve, come mai lubuntu 14.04 mi legge le chiavette usb ma non mi legge l' hard disk esterno?
<hal9003> genny70 vedo che anche tu hai problemi con usb
<Genny70> si
<mauro> mi è stato consigliato Zorin perchè il mio portatile è un po datato 6 anni circa ho provato ubuntu 14.04 ma si pianta tutto....
<krabador> mauro , chiedi assistenza allo staff di zorin
<hal9003> qualcuno su questo irc sostiene che devi collegare dopo il termine del boot ..........   ha ha ha
<hal9003> chi mi sa dire perchè a volte ubuntu 14.04 64 bit all'avvio riconosce la chiavetta internet e a volte no ?
<alberto93> ho un problema con lubuntu 14.04, mi legge le chiavette usb ma non mi legge l' HD esterno. Cosa devo fare??
<hal9003> vedo che i problemi di collegamento usb con ubuntu 14.04 aumentano , ma nessuno risponde
<hal9003> chi mi sa dire perchè a volte ubuntu 14.04 64 bit all'avvio riconosce la chiavetta internet e a volte no ?
<alberto93> C'è qualcuno???
<alberto93> ho un problema con lubuntu 14.04, mi legge le chiavette usb ma non mi legge l' HD esterno. Cosa devo fare??
<hal9003> chi mi sa dire perchè a volte ubuntu 14.04 64 bit all'avvio riconosce la chiavetta internet e a volte no ?
<hal9003> alberto93 forse sono tutti sordi
<alberto93> mi sa di si
<cristian_c> * Alessandro98 (4f0bac0a@gateway/web/freenode/ip.79.11.172.10) è entrato in #ubuntu-it
<hal9003> oppure non sono in grado di aiutare
<cristian_c> * Genny70 (4f0bac0a@gateway/web/freenode/ip.79.11.172.10) è entrato in #ubuntu-it
<hal9003> chi mi sa dire perchè a volte ubuntu 14.04 64 bit all'avvio riconosce la chiavetta internet e a volte no ?
<cristian_c> * alberto93 (4f0bac0a@gateway/web/freenode/ip.79.11.172.10) è entrato in #ubuntu-it
<cristian_c> !ripeti | hal9003
<ubot-it> hal9003: non ripetere la tua domanda spesso, ogni N minuti. Non aumenterà le probabilità di ottenere una risposta ma provocherà solamente una reazione stizzita da parte degli altri utenti del canale. Se nessuno ti risponde riprova più tardi o utilizza le altre forme di supporto messe a dispozione dalla comunità.
<cristian_c> alberto93, chi sei tra questi?
<hal9003> grazie ubot-it
<alberto93> in che senso chi sono?
<mauro> L'alternativa a Zorin che voi supportate potrebbe essere Lubuntu? Il mio noteboock ha circa 6 anni 2gb di ram e hd da 150 gb
<Guest98674_> Allora se si ripropone la domanda troppo spesso si disturba, e lo capisco, ma se si aspetta, inutilmente, che qualcuno ti aiuti si viene espulsi ... Come si deve fare ?,
<hal9003> chi mi sa dire perchè a volte ubuntu 14.04 64 bit all'avvio riconosce la chiavetta internet e a volte no ?
<krabador>  mauro , si
<cristian_c> alberto93, Genny70 e Alessandro98
<krabador> mauro , puoi provare lubuntu e xubuntu
<mauro> qual è più "leggera"?
<krabador> lubuntu
<cristian_c> hal9003, se ripeti ancora, puoi dirti fuori dal canale
<Guest98674_> Come faccio per recuperare la versione italiana di ubuntu 14.04 visto che, evidentemente, al momento dell'instalazione non l'ha presa ?
<hal9003> grande aiuto in questo canale saluti e baci
<cristian_c> Guest61436, se si aspetta educatamente, nessuno viene cacciato
<mauro> Proverò ancora da  Dvd ma avrò poi lo stesso problema per la connessione a internet oppure dovrei poterla testare anche da Dvd?
<krabador> Guest61436, vai in impostazioni ----- lingua
<krabador> mauro , se ti connetti con cavo LAN, funziona pure quando carichi da DVD
<Guest98674_> ...lingua per i menù e le finestre ... E' impostato: italiano...
<mauro> Ah questo non l'ho mai fatto dato che riconosceva il router wi fi pensavo bastasse inserire la psw richiesta per accedere ma invece non riusciva a connettersi e mi richiedeva sempre la psw...scusatemi ma non sono esperto :(
<URUS> mibofra ieri sera mi è successo un casino il no
<URUS> non trovo i drive per il prolific 2303
<URUS> li installo ma on vanno bene
<URUS> inoltre devo inviare quasi 18 volt al poe ijector per fare si che sul tetto riceva 12 volt
<krabador> URUS, che roba è il prolific
<URUS> krabador: driver di un adattatore serial per windows
<URUS> cosi da collegare il max232 alla porta seriale dato ce ho un notebook e non ha la porta seriale per riprogrammare il access point con il open wrt
<URUS> il max 232 è un chip che serve per adattare i segnali rs232 a ttl
<krabador> URUS, se ubuntu ha un kernel che non include il supporto a quel l'hardware, cerca nella documentazione di chi se ne occupa
<URUS> krabador: devo ancora vedere se ubuntu ha questo driver, per non brucciare niente , mibofra mi stava dando una mano , cioe prima collegare il hardware e fare tutto in procedimento su windows in modo da testare il funzionamente del intero hardware e poi rifare tutto da ubuntu
<Guest98674_> Cosa devo fare per far riconoscere il modem a ubuntu ?
<krabador> che modem?
<Guest98674_> Alice
<krabador> come l'hai collegato?
<Guest98674_> ...se intendi la porta credo che sia quella chiamata VPN...
<URUS1> Guest98674_: magari prova specificare il modem marca e modello
<krabador> Guest98674_, attacca il cavo ethernet ad una delle porte eth
<krabador> e va , a meno di non avere problemi con l'hardware ethernet nel pc
<mettao87> ciao  a tutti
<Guest98674_> Si, ma poi mi chiede:scegli il tipo di connessione che desideri creare...
<mettao87> ho un problema con il mount di una partizione... c'e' qualcuno che mi puo' seguire un attimo? grazie..
<Guest98674_> La connessione ha sempre funzionato, con Windows...
<krabador> Guest98674_, no, in ethernet non ti chiede nulla
<krabador> c'è il DHCP in default
<krabador> Guest9874_, che Ubuntu ?
<krabador> mettao87, apri un terminale , manda sudo fdisk -l , incolla in pastebin
<krabador> !pastebin | mettao87
<ubot-it> mettao87: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Guest98674_> Mi chiede: device MAC address o cloned MAC address
<krabador> e indica quale ti da problemi
<krabador> !imagebin | Guest9874_
<ubot-it> Guest9874_: Vuoi mostrarci una schermata del tuo problema? Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<mettao87> krabador: ok, grazie
<Guest98674_> @ubot il problema e' solo che io non sono pratico... Non conosco le risposte a queste domande... Ho bisogno di qualcuno con tanta pazienza che mi guidi... ;-)
<Paolo12> salve a tutti chi mi può aiutare a risolvere un problema con ubuntu 14.04 lts
<Paolo12> dopo avere installato il flashplayer e java tutto ok funziona tutto alla perfezione , provo a installare skype e da qui nascono i problemi va via la connessione wirless
<mettao87> krabador: questo e' l'errore completo: http://pastebin.com/UDtKM2gg ora arrivo con il risultato difdisk
<cristian_c> Paolo12, è molto strano
<cristian_c> Paolo12, succede sistematicamente?
<krabador> mettao87, fa fare alla partizione il chkdsk da windows
<Paolo12> nn so cosa sia succcesso
<cristian_c> Paolo12, ma skype è installato?
<Paolo12> ho seguito alla lettera da questa guida:
<mettao87> krabador: non ho windows installato sul pc
<Guest98674_> ...per esempio: "DSL" si intende: ADSL ?
<mettao87> krabador: http://pastebin.com/BU2WVy7j
<Paolo12> si
<Paolo12> è installato non trovo il linci
<Paolo12> linck
<Paolo12> skype è installato
<cristian_c> Paolo12, skype si trova nei repository ufficiali di ubuntu
<cristian_c> basta cercarlo nel software center con i repo partner attivati
<cristian_c> !info skype
<ubot-it> skype (source: skype): client for Skype VOIP and instant messaging service. In component main, is extra. Version 4.2.0.11-0ubuntu0.12.04.2 (saucy), package size 15 kB, installed size 61 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<Paolo12> l'ho installato scaricandolo dal sito ufficciale
<krabador> mettao87, la partizione NTFS sembra presentare corruzione di indici
<cristian_c> Paolo12, ok, ora è installato, ma quando riscontri queste disconnessioni?
<krabador> dovuto ad un montaggio/smontaggio non avvenuto correttamente
<Paolo12> per esattezza la 10.04 a 32 bit
<mettao87> quindi potrei provere a montare/smontare di nuovo a mano?
<cristian_c> Paolo12, la 10.04 non è più supportata
<cristian_c> se non per la versione server
<krabador> mettao87, serve il chkdsk
<krabador> mettao87, puoi forzare il montaggio
<mettao87> come posso fare il chkdsk da ubuntu?
<krabador> mettao87, ma puoi aumentare i problemi
<Paolo12> la rete wifi non va +
<mettao87> non ho la possibilita' di usare windows...
<krabador> mettao87, l'ntfs è gestito bene solo in win
<cristian_c> Paolo12, non credo c'entri skype con questo
<Paolo12> si fa la ricerca e dopo un po si disattiva
<cristian_c> Paolo12, prova una release di ubuntu ancora supportata
<mettao87> questo lo so!! il problema e' che ho tra le mani il pc di un amico e sio zio gli ha fatto questa strana partizione...
<Paolo12> per relase a cosa fai riferimento a tutto il s.operativo o solo all'app
<cristian_c> Paolo12, quindi, stai dicendo che appena avvii skype cade la connessione?
<cristian_c> !rilasci | Paolo12
<ubot-it> Paolo12: Scalette di rilascio: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Rilasci | Cicli di vita delle versioni: http://www.ubuntu-it.org/progetto/rilasci
<Paolo12> cristian nn e questione di skype non si connette proprio ho provato anche a fare una nuova reinstallazione con boot da cd e quando vado a selezionare gli aggiornamenti il wifi non risulta funzionante
<Paolo12> ho il imbolo senza tacche
<krabador> mettao87, forza l'ingresso, fa il backup, cancellala , e falla in un file system che vede linux, se deve esserci solo linux
<Paolo12> premeto che sono attaccato al router wifi  e funziona perfettamente vi scrivo dallo stesso router da un altra macchina con sistema os
<mettao87> krabador: mi puoi ricordare il comando per forzare il mount? grazie
<Paolo12> mac per intenterci
<cristian_c> Paolo12, sei tu che hai messo in mezzo skype
<Paolo12> krabor ho solo ubuntu ora ho installato cancellando windows
<cristian_c> Paolo12, prima di tutto che wifi hai?
<Paolo12> 3com
<krabador> mettao87, prima prova con ntfs-3g senza opzioni , e vedi cosa fa, poi pastebin
<mettao87> krabador: ok
<Guest98674_> Cosa devo dirgli per far partire la connessione a internet anche da ubuntu, oltre che da Windows
<cristian_c> Paolo12, può darsi che non sia supportata
<Paolo12> guest windows non lo monto +
<Paolo12> ho solo ubuntu ora
<cristian_c> Paolo12, prima di pensare a ndiswrapper
<krabador> Guest98674_, inizia con rispondere alle domande
<cristian_c> Paolo12, potresti fare un tentativo con una ubuntu ancora supportata
<krabador> Guest98674_, come "che Ubuntu?"
<Guest98674_> Scusa ! Quando ho visto ho sempre risposto...  :-(
<Paolo12> Cristian funzionava bene   per 3 ore come ho fatto il passo di installare skype con  delle componenti da aggiungere da terminale che non trovo il linci per elencartele ha iniziato a crashare il wifi sino ad arrivare a questo punto che non riesce a connettersi e dopo un po si disattiva
<Guest98674_> ...non c'e modo perché io mi tolga tutte le altre conversazioni da questa pagina ?
<Paolo12> posso dirti cosa risponde il terminale
<cristian_c> Guest61436, no, è un chan pubblico
<cristian_c> Paolo12, è abbastanza inutile tentare con una vecchia ubuntu
<cristian_c> per di più non supportata
<cristian_c> con un kernel antico
<Paolo12> apunto se ce questa beta vuol dire che ha tutte le fix a versioni precedenti
<Guest98674_> Cristian_c rispondevi a me ?
<mettao87> krabador: http://pastebin.com/Pw63AeSY
<Paolo12> si
<Paolo12> Cristian
<cristian_c> Guest61436, basta pingare l'interlocutore come hai fatto adesso
<cristian_c> *Guest98674_,
<Paolo12> come posso risolvere questo problema del wifi?
<cristian_c> Paolo12, quindi la causa è aver seguito questa guida?
<cristian_c> giusto?
<cristian_c> non l'aver installato skype
<Guest98674_> ...di nuovo, scusa krabador, vista adesso... :-( ... Ubuntu 14.04 ...scaricata tre giorni fa...
<cristian_c> Paolo12, ti ricordi almeno cos'hai fatto
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> !ripristino | Paolo12
<ubot-it> Paolo12: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<krabador> mettao87, scusami, ma puoi postare nel pastebin di Ubuntu , tutto il comando col risultato?
<krabador> !pastebin | mettao87
<ubot-it> mettao87: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Paolo12> raga 1 alla volta..
<Paolo12> h trovato il linci della guida
<Paolo12> http://www.lffl.org/2014/04/migliore-lintegrazione-di-skype-in.html
<Paolo12> di questa sezione ho installato solo flash player + java
<Paolo12> e da qua sn passato direttamente a skype
<Paolo12> per il resto non ho installato nulla
<Paolo12> personalmente era tutto preinstallato
<cristian_c> Paolo12, non hai neanche letto: era scritto chiaramente 14.04
<cristian_c> tu hai la 10.04
<cristian_c> !ripristino | Paolo12
<ubot-it> Paolo12: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<Paolo12> MIGLIORARE L'INTEGRAZIONE DI SKYPE IN UBUNTU 14.04 TRUSTY LTS
<cristian_c> <Paolo12> per esattezza la 10.04 a 32 bit
<mettao87> krabador: ecco http://pastebin.com/k8qqaJrC
<Paolo12> si 32 bit
<cristian_c> Paolo12, 10.04 =/= 14.04
<Paolo12> in origine montava vista home a 32 bit  pertanto ho installato tutto basandomi sui 32bit
<cristian_c> Paolo12, non ha senso ciò che hai fatto
<flymilla> buonasera a tutti
<Paolo12> ho fatto un macello quindi?
<cristian_c> eh
<cristian_c> Paolo12, inoltre, non seguire guide esterne se non sia ciò che fai
<cristian_c> *sai
<Paolo12> il fatto e che ora nn ho manco + windows per vedere se il wifi funziona su questo pc
<flymilla> vorrei fare una domanda prima di installare linux sul mio computer....volevo sapere se la versione x desktop puo' essere installata anche su portatile. grazie
<cristian_c> Paolo12, scarica la 14.04
<cristian_c> da live
<Paolo12> http://www.ubuntu-it.org
<Paolo12> hO SCARICATO QUESTA
<cristian_c> flymilla, sì, naturalmente, si intende quello
<Paolo12> 14.04 lts
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> <Paolo12> per esattezza la 10.04 a 32 bit
<flymilla> grazie mille cristian ;-)
<Paolo12> e lei cRISTIAN 32 BIT
<cristian_c> Paolo12, no
<cristian_c> !rilasci | Paolo12
<ubot-it> Paolo12: Scalette di rilascio: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Rilasci | Cicli di vita delle versioni: http://www.ubuntu-it.org/progetto/rilasci
<cristian_c> Paolo12, per favore, apri la pagina linkata
<Paolo12> APERTA
<Paolo12> mi consigli  di discaricarla quindi?
<Paolo12> versione desktop?
<cristian_c> Paolo12, la 10.04 è una release di quattro anni fa
<cristian_c> Paolo12, non c'entra con la 14.04, che è uscita alcuni giorni fa
<Paolo12> http://www.ubuntu-it.org/download
<Paolo12> 14.04
<cristian_c> sì, scarica questa
<Paolo12> io ho installato questa
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> <Paolo12> per esattezza la 10.04 a 32 bit
<cristian_c> <Paolo12> e lei cRISTIAN 32 BIT
<cristian_c> Paolo12, apri un terminale
<Paolo12> 14.04 lts 32 bit  desktop
<cristian_c> Paolo12, digita: lsb_release -a
<Paolo12> ok wait
<Paolo12> Description: Ubuntu 14.04 LTS   Release: 14.04  cODENAME: trusty  XXX Satellite-L300
<cristian_c> Paolo12, fai una prova in live
<Paolo12> in che senso?
<cristian_c> Paolo12, se funge, fai un ripristino dell'installazione
<cristian_c> Paolo12, fai il boot dal dvd di trusty e sceglie 'prova ubuntu'
<cristian_c> *scegli
<Paolo12> dal dvd
<Paolo12> inserisco solo il dvd e riavvio senza premere nessun tasto il bios è impostato su cd dvd
<Paolo12> al 1 posto
<Paolo12> ok ci provo a fare il boot
<krabador> mettao87, sudo mount -o force -t ntfs-3g
<Paolo12> sto provando a fare una nuova installazione
<Paolo12> spero di risolvere con la rete wirless
<cristian_c> Paolo12, per questo ti dico di provare in live, così vedi se funge
<krabador> Paolo12, se non è una scheda con problemi di licenza del driver, funziona subito, anche da live
<Paolo12> ho avviato la lingua e avviato su installa ormai
<Paolo12> è partito ti dico al passo di scegliere gli aggiornamenti se rileva la connessione
<Paolo12> niente inserisco la password per il wirless e rimane in carica
<Paolo12> finita la carica senza nessuna connessione
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> Paolo12, per questo ti dico di provare in live, così vedi se funge
<Paolo12> ok ci provo
<spartacus_72> sera
<mettao87> krabador: risultato sempre uguale a prima..
<mettao87> krabador: cercando online ho trovato una guida che dice di provare con ntfsprogs, lo conosci?
<Paolo12> cristian per live intendi prova ubuntu senza installarlo giusto'
<Paolo12> ?
<mettao87> krabador: http://pastebin.com/zwExHk2j
<krabador> mettao87 , ntfsprogs, è parte del pacchetto ntfs-3g
<mettao87> krabador: dice di provare con ntfsfix
<krabador> mettao87, ntfsfix, fa solo fare chkdsk all'avvio successivo di win
<mettao87> krabador: ah... quindi non mi puo' essere utile..
<cristian_c> Paolo12, sì
<cristian_c> l'ho scritto prima
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> Paolo12, fai il boot dal dvd di trusty e sceglie 'prova ubuntu'
<Paolo12> niente da fare anche con la prova nn va il wirless possibile che ho manomesso senza accorgermene qualcosa dal bios sulla scheda rete wirless?
<cristian_c> Paolo12, apri un terminale in live
<krabador> metta87, manda ntfsfix, e prova poi a montare la partizione
<Paolo12> apri un terminale in live che vuol dire scusa ma nn capisco
<Paolo12> potresti spiegarlo
<Paolo12> meglio
<krabador> mettao87, manda ntfsfix e prova poi a montare la partizione
<cristian_c> Paolo12, hai detto che sei in live, giusto?
<Paolo12> si
<Paolo12> con la versione di prova
<Paolo12> il wirless sta caricando ma si disconnette
<mettao87> krabador: ntfsfix ha funzionato...
<krabador> Paolo12, ctrl alt t
<cristian_c> Paolo12, puoi aprire un terminale?
<krabador> mettao87, sei stato fortunato, ntfsfix fixa gli errori piú comuni , ed era il tuo caso
<Paolo12> ctrl alt t mi ha aperto un sacco di terminali
<krabador> Paolo12, quante volte l'hai premuto ?
<mettao87> krabador: meno male... ora backup e poi cambiero' partizione.. grazie!!
<krabador> mettao87, di niente
<Paolo12> 1 volta
<krabador> Paolo12, chiudili e canne rimanere uno solo
<krabador> *fanne
<Paolo12> ok aspetta
<Paolo12> sto chiudendo
<Paolo12> sn tanti
<Paolo12> sono a un terminale ora
<mettao87> ciao a tutti!! sempre utilissimo questo canale.. grazie
<cristian_c> Paolo12, digita: lshw -C network
<cristian_c> Paolo12, puoi collegarti via cavo?
<Paolo12> cristian t digitato
<Paolo12> warning: output may be incomplete or inaccurate, you should run this program as super-user
<mauro> Quando testerò Lubuntu da Dvd senza installarlo devo collegare il pc al router con il cavo ethernet?
<Paolo12> come e possibile..
<Paolo12> sono sicuro che ho creato una 32
<Paolo12> widt 64 bits
<krabador> mauro è consigliabile
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> Paolo12, puoi collegarti via cavo?
<Paolo12> ho collegati altri computer nn riesco
<Paolo12> via cavo
<mauro> ok ci proverò, speriamo stavolta di avere più fortuna :)
<Paolo12> cristian devo spedirlo questo pc e chi lo deve usare nn può connetersi via cavo deve usarlo per  forza in wirless
<Paolo12> warning: output may be incomplete or inaccurate, you should run this program as super-user mi da questo risultato alla fine cmnq
<cristian_c> Paolo12, era per mostrare l'output qui
<cristian_c> mi serve l'output di terminale
<cristian_c> !paste | Paolo12
<ubot-it> Paolo12: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<mauro> Poi se riesco ad andare su internet il prossimo passaggio per installarlo a fianco di windows dovrebbe essere la partizione dell hd...
<Paolo12> se mi dici cosa ti serve dal terminale che ho come risultato dopo la stringa network te la posso trascrivere
<Paolo12> sto usando un altro portatile per scrivere qui sulla chat
<cristian_c> Paolo12, per questo motivo ti ho suggerito di collegarti via cavo
<krabador> mauro , se vai su internet, seleziona aggiornamenti e installazione software di terze parti
<krabador> mauro , se vuoi affiancare e c'è win
<krabador> te lo chiede direttamente
<mauro> ho letto sulla vostra guida che su windows vista la partizione va preparata da Vista...
<Paolo12> ricorro al pennino 1 attimo
<Paolo12> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ lshw -C network WARNING: you should run this program as super-user.   *-network                       description: Ethernet interface        product: RTL8101E/RTL8102E PCI Express Fast Ethernet controller        vendor: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd.        physical id: 0        bus info: pci@0000:02:00.0        logical name: eth0        version: 02        serial: 00:1e:33:b2:ac:0a        size: 10Mbit/s        ca
<cristian_c> mauro, stai parlando del ridimensionamento della partizione di windows?
<cristian_c> Paolo12, su pastebin
<cristian_c> !paste | Paolo12
<ubot-it> Paolo12: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<mauro> si
<cristian_c> mauro, prima deframmenti, ppi riduci seguendo quella guida e creando lo spazio per una nuova partizione
<Paolo12> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7346519/
<cristian_c> mauro, che poi andrai a creare direttamente dalla live di ubuntu o dall'installer
<Paolo12> Va bene Così
<Paolo12> Cristian?
<Paolo12> #cristian_c   http://paste.ubuntu.com/7346519/
<mauro> ma da vista basta dedicare 1 sola partizione per ubuntu? poi ubuntu la divide ancora mi pare...
<krabador> mauro, allora, fa una cosa, fa il supporto di installazione, caricalo con l'opzione "prova ubuntu" , connesso, rientri qui
<krabador> inizi la procedura di installazione
<krabador> mauro, e ti colmi ogni dubbio, chiedendo
<mauro> Ok grazie :)
<Paolo12> Cristian una cosa ma width: 64 bits vuol dire che questa versione che ho martirizzato e scroccato e da 64 bit?
<cristian_c> non credo, si riferisce alla wifi
<cristian_c> e alla eth
<Paolo12> ti spiego lo scaricata con un macboock pro a 64 bit nn vorrei che il sistema del sito mi abbia riconosciuto questa macchina anzichée la 32 come ho spuntato
<cristian_c>        product: AR242x / AR542x Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express)
<cristian_c> uso anch'io questa scheda
<cristian_c> Paolo12, non è una 3com
<Paolo12> ameno che visto l'orario e il grado di stanchezza non ho sbagliato io con le spunte,,,
<krabador> Paolo12, il sito te lo dice cosa stai per scaricare, te lo fa scegliere
<Paolo12> si lo so ci sono le spunte
<Paolo12> Cristian 3com è il mio router
<Paolo12> la marca del mio router
<krabador> nella pagina di download, c'è un menu a tendina, per 64 bit, o 32
<Paolo12> Krabador lo so che ci sono le spunte per sicurezza la sto ricaricando  con spunta 32 bit e dektop
<Paolo12> mi faccio un altra copia
<Paolo12> onde evitare
<cristian_c> Paolo12, quella scheda, a quanto ne so , funziona
<cristian_c> non l'o provata sulla 14.04
<cristian_c> *ho
<Paolo12> ?
<cristian_c> fino alla 13.04 funza sicuramente
<Paolo12> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7346519/
<Paolo12> hai visto il post del terminale?
<cristian_c> certo
<cristian_c> ti ho ripostato alcune righe
<Paolo12> sai dirmi qualcosa su quanto dice?
<cristian_c> Paolo12, come ti ho detto, fino alla 13.04 so per certo che funziona
<cristian_c> Paolo12, digita: rfkill list
<cristian_c> Paolo12, risultato su pastebin
<Paolo12> sempre sul terminael?
<cristian_c> certo
<Paolo12> terminale'
<Paolo12> ok
<Paolo12> python-skype_1.0.32.0-1~saucy1_all ho installato anche questo insieme ai comandi
<Paolo12> di skype lo trovato ora
<Paolo12> un attimo che ti posto la nuova interrogazione conrfkill list
<cristian_c> Paolo12, quali comandi?
<Paolo12> soft blocked: no hard blocked :no
<Paolo12> rfkill list
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> Paolo12, risultato su pastebin
<Paolo12> http://pastebin.com/zwExHk2j
<Paolo12> qui?
<cristian_c> Paolo12, ehm
<cristian_c> sudo mount -o force -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda3 /media/prova
<cristian_c> ?
<Paolo12> http://pastebin.com/sur4kmjg
<Paolo12> momento te loo posto
<cristian_c> ?
<krabador> !pastebin | Paolo12
<ubot-it> Paolo12: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<krabador> Paolo12, usa questo
<cristian_c> <Paolo12> python-skype_1.0.32.0-1~saucy1_all ho installato anche questo insieme ai comandi
<cristian_c> da dove l'hai preso questo?
<Paolo12> krabador   l'ho trovato su questa guida: http://www.lffl.org/2014/04/migliore-lintegrazione-di-skype-in.html
<krabador> Paolo12, su quale ubuntu?
<Paolo12> <cristian_c    sudo mount -o force -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda3 /media/prova    risultato: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7346715/
<Paolo12> Cristian-c  risultato
<Paolo12> sudo mount -o force -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda3 /media/prova
<Paolo12> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7346715/
<krabador> Paolo12, scusami, che stai facendo?
<krabador> Paolo12, che problema hai?
<krabador> e quale ubuntu hai?
<Paolo12> ho problemi con il wirless
<Paolo12> non si connette alla rete wirless versione 13.04
<Paolo12> scusami 14
<Paolo12> 14.04
<krabador> Paolo12, mi spiegi il motivo delle ultime linee che hai scritto?
<krabador> del comando con ntfs-3g
<Paolo12> me le ha chieste<cristian_c>
<Paolo12> è un interrogazione al terminale
<cristian_c> Paolo12, quelle righe le hai postate tu in un paste
<cristian_c> e te ne ho chiesto conto
<Paolo12> mi sto perdendo
<simona> ho installato xubunti 14.04 sul netbook ACER ao751h con le seguenti caratteristiche: processore da 1.33 GHz Intel Atom z520, 1 gb ram, Hard Disk da 160 gb, schermo 11.6 pollici con risoluzione 1364x768, scheda grafica Intel GMA 500 da 384 mb. I video vanno a scatti. avete consigli? grazie
<Paolo12> [19:18] <cristian_c> Paolo12, ehm [19:18] <cristian_c> sudo mount -o force -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda3 /media/prova
<Paolo12> ho risposto a questa citazione
<krabador> simona, software-properties-gtk , da terminale
<krabador> simona, guarda la tab a destra
<simona> provo subito grazie
<krabador> !imagebin | simona
<ubot-it> simona: Vuoi mostrarci una schermata del tuo problema? Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<krabador> simona, se compare qualcosa, fa vedere il contenuto
<simona> ok chiedo tempo perchè sono ai primi passi...
<cristian_c> Paolo12, ho semplicemente citato da pastebin che avevi postato, quei comandi non li ho digitati io nel terminale
<cristian_c> Paolo12, ora concentriamoci sul wireless, se ti interessa
<Paolo12> e quello che sto cercando di fare sin dall'inizio
<cristian_c> Paolo12, digita: ifconfig -a
<Paolo12> per skype trovero' una soluzione con altri programmi l'importante e formattare da zero e risolvere sto benedetto problema wirless
<cristian_c> Paolo12, e sudo iwconfig
<cristian_c> Paolo12, mi raccomando, non digitare cose strane come prima
<Paolo12> spetta
<Paolo12> lo spennto
<Paolo12> e saltata la corrente
<Paolo12> devo riaccendere
<Paolo12> dammi qualche minuto
<simona> ** (software-properties-gtk:2163): WARNING **: Couldn't connect to accessibility bus: Failed to connect to socket /tmp/dbus-bAdwZRklZq: Connessione rifiutata
<simona> è uscito questo
<Paolo12> cristian lo devo fare in live?
<Paolo12> <cristian_c> devo digitare :   sudo iwconfig
<Paolo12> ?
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> Paolo12, digita: ifconfig -a
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> Paolo12, e sudo iwconfig
<Paolo12> prima  ifconfig -a invio
<Paolo12> poi ifconfig -a invio
<Paolo12> pardon: iwconfig
<Paolo12> per secondo?
<Paolo12> sta caricando la versione prova
<Paolo12> wait.....
<simona> nessuno mi aiuta
<krabador> simona, deve apparire una finestra
<simona> non so come si fa mannaggia
<krabador> simona, il comando da terminale che ti ho dato
<krabador> simona, fa apparire una finestra
<gian_> scusate come installare i Gstreamer ffmpeg in ubuntu 14.04
<simona> a me su terminale è uscito questo:
<simona> ** (software-properties-gtk:2163): WARNING **: Couldn't connect to accessibility bus: Failed to connect to socket /tmp/dbus-bAdwZRklZq: Connessione rifiutata no
<simona> aspetta si è aperto software e aggiornamenti
<krabador> simona, guarda nella tab tutta a destra
<krabador> gian_, non c'è piu' gstreamer-ffmpeg
<gian_> krabador, da quali sono stati sostituiti??
<simona> non c'è niente
<krabador> gian_, sudo apt-get install gstreamer1.0-libav
<krabador> simona, allora ti consiglio di provare lubuntu
<krabador> simona, è piu' leggera
<krabador> per netbook
<krabador> simona, per "video a scatti" cosa intendi, youtube ?
<simona> si
<simona> è una settimana che impazzisco
<simona> va tutto è perfetto
<simona> tranne quello
<simona> è la mia prima esperienza e sono già contenta di essere arrivata fin qui....però
<krabador> simona, youtube è pesante
<gian_> krabador, grazie ciao
<krabador> simona, con 1gb ram, conviene cercare di usare youtube in un sistema che usi meno ram possibile
<krabador> simona, lubuntu, è la derivata di ubuntu ideale.
<simona> quale versione però
<krabador> l'ultima
<krabador> sempre
<simona> l'ultima
<simona> ok mi hai distrutta ma ti ringrazio
<simona> ancora una cosa
<simona> perdonami ma disinstallo xubuntu prima di mettere lubuntu?
<simona> domanda stupida credo
<krabador> simona, quando fai partire l'installazione di lubuntu, tra le opzioni c'è appunto di cancellare xubuntu per mettere lubuntu
<simona> ok grazie infinite almeno metto fine a questa agonia e ne faccio partire un'altra
<simona> buona serata
<krabador> simona, agonia... non si fanno miracoli con hardware poco prestante
<simona> hai ragione....
<krabador> simona, l'installazione di lubuntu è estremamente facile
<simona> faccio sempre da usb col programmino
<krabador> simona, fai la usb da xubuntu
<simona> ok
<simona> ancora grazie
<krabador> simona, con usb disk creator
<simona> io ho usato unboothing
<krabador> simona, adesso non hai xubuntu ?
<simona> si
<krabador> simona, da terminale, sudo apt-get install usb-creator-gtk
<simona> giusto mi sento così stupida
<krabador> poi lo lanci
<krabador> e fai la pendrive
<simona> ciao
<krabador> simona, puoi andare a disabilitare l'accelerazione hardware del flash
<simona> fatto
<simona> ma niente
<krabador> e non cambia nulla?
<krabador> perfetto
<akis24> sera
<fra_dolcino> qualcuno sà se nVidia GeForce GT 720M è pienamente suppportata da Ubuntu?
<pippi> ciao
<pippi> chi sa indicarmi o dirmi come si crea il doppio boot
<krabador> fra_dolcino, si, in ubuntu 14.04 , puoi mettere i driver nvidia che la supportano
<krabador> pippi, scegliendo "installa ubuntu a fianco a windows" durante la procedura di installazione
<pippi> nn me lo ha chiesto cmq la rifaccio
<pippi> grazie
<fra_dolcino> grazie krabador, già che ci sono faccio un'altra domanda: le schede wi-fi  Wireless LAN Standard: IEEE 802.11n vanno bene, non danno problemi?
<krabador> fra_dolcino, lo puoi verificare in live
<krabador> fra_dolcino, caricando il supporto di installazione con "prova ubuntu senza installare"
<fra_dolcino> krabador, certo, ma erano domande pre-acquisto
<krabador> fra_dolcino, dovresti essere piu' preciso allora, con il modello della scheda
<krabador> fra_dolcino, marca e modello preciso
<fra_dolcino> krabador stavo guardando la scheda tecnica http://www.idealo.co.uk/compare/4195787/acer-aspire-e1-570g-33214g1tmnkk-nx-mereg-017.html
<krabador> fra_dolcino, le informazioni hardware, piu' precise possibili, si possono avere, nel sito del produttore
<Lupetto-> Salve
<krabador> fra_dolcino, visita il sito acer, per sapere le caratteristiche precise
<Lupetto-> Ho aggiornato lubuntu all'ultima versione ma all'avvio ho schermo nero
<Lupetto-> chi mi aiuta? grazie
<krabador> Lupetto-, come hai effettuato il salto di versione?
<Lupetto-> tramite aggiornamento
<fra_dolcino> krabador, ok, grazie
<krabador> Lupetto-, nel momento in cui hai "schermo nero " , se premi ctrl alt f2 , cosa fa?
<Lupetto-> aspe
<krabador> Lupetto-, da quale versione hai effettuato il salto di versione? Che cpu / ram / scheda video hai?
<Lupetto-> non fa niente
<Lupetto-> avevo la versione 12.04
<Lupetto-> ram 512
<Lupetto-> pentium 3
<fabio> sera
<Lupetto-> lo usa mia mamma x navigae
<pinguinaccio> aggiornare flasch player come si fa?
<akis24> Lupetto-: e ma siamo ai limiti
<pinguinaccio> salve a tutti scusate
<Lupetto-> lo so
<Lupetto-> ma andava bene con la vecchia versione
<akis24> pinguinaccio: se ci sono aggiornamenti lo segnala il sistema da solo
<Lupetto-> che faccio la rimetto?
<akis24> Lupetto-:  io direi di si
<Lupetto-> oppure provo a riistallare da cd ?
<pinguinaccio> e come mai i siti tipo vk e altri per download nn me li legge mi richiede l aggiornamento
<fra_dolcino> krabador, anche sul sito della acer rimane sul generico Wireless LAN standard 	IEEE 802.11b/g/n
<akis24> pinguinaccio: che pc hai ?
<pinguinaccio> dual core
<pinguinaccio> di 5 anni f'
<akis24> pinguinaccio: ma era installato oppure no ?
<krabador> Lupetto-, all'avvio di lubuntu , hai grub?+
<pinguinaccio> nn credo o istallato da poco linux
<pinguinaccio> credo mi serva la stringa da inserire nel terminale
<pinguinaccio> ma nn so qual[
<Lupetto-> scusate ma devo andare grazie mi faro sentire piu avanti
<akis24> pinguinaccio:  prova a dare da terminale  sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<pinguinaccio> ok grazie
<pinguinaccio> mi dice gia installato ma 0 aggiornamenti
<pinguinaccio> gli o scaricati ma come faccio ad istallarli?
<krabador> pinguinaccio, usa chromium
<pinguinaccio> lo sto usando
<pinguinaccio> krabador scusa pvt
<krabador> pinguinaccio, non ricevo pvt, parla pure in canale
<pinguinaccio> Lettura elenco dei pacchetti... Fatto
<pinguinaccio> Generazione albero delle dipendenze
<pinguinaccio> Lettura informazioni sullo stato... Fatto
<pinguinaccio> flashplugin-installer è già alla versione più recente.
<pinguinaccio> Il seguente pacchetto è stato installato automaticamente e non è più richiesto:
<pinguinaccio> ma cacciato
<pinguinaccio> lol
<krabador> pinguinaccio, dpkg -l | grep flash
<krabador> !pastebin | pinguinaccio
<ubot-it> pinguinaccio: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<pinguinaccio> fatto
<krabador> pinguinaccio, incolla in pastebin, e manda qui il link
<pinguinaccio> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7347421/
<pinguinaccio> cosi spero sia giusto
<krabador> pinguinaccio, dpkg -l | grep flash
<krabador> hai mandato il risultato di altro
<pinguinaccio> scusate sono abbastanza nabbo
<pinguinaccio> allora sta stringa dove la metto sempre nel terminale?
<pinguinaccio> vabbe dai fa nulla
<krabador> pinguinaccio, si
<krabador> terminale e incolli il risultato qui
<traba> ciao a tutti
<pinguinaccio> i  flashplugin-installer                                 11.2.202.350ubuntu1                                    i386         Adobe Flash Player plugin installer
<pinguinaccio> ii  pepperflashplugin-nonfree                             1.3ubuntu1                                             i386         Pepper Flash Player - browser plug
<krabador> pinguinaccio, scusami
<traba> qualcuno mi sa dire se esiste un programma che mi recuperi file persi o cancellati?
<krabador> ma cosa non hai capito del pastebin?
<krabador> traba, photorec
<krabador> traba, che installi con il pacchetto testdisk
<fabio> W:Failed to fetch bzip2:/var/lib/apt/lists/partial/it.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_trusty-updates_main_binary-amd64_Packages  Hash Sum mismatch
<fabio> , E:Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.  da 14.04 appena installato,è grave?
<krabador> fabio, non incollare in canale
<traba> lo scarico da softwere center?
<pinguinaccio> a ecco dovevo fare pastebin
<krabador> fabio, apri il terminale, software-properties-gtk
<krabador> fabio, cambia la voce in "scarica da"
<krabador> fabio, qual'è quella selezionata?
<fabio> italia krabador
<krabador> fabio, allora seleziona, dal menu a tendina, server principale
<krabador> fabio, chiudi correttamente
<krabador> pinguinaccio, che versione di ubuntu usi?
<krabador> fabio, selezioni ricarica
<krabador> fabio, poi mandi da terminale, sudo apt-get update
<krabador> fabio, e pastebin del risultato
<fabio> krabador,  se vuoi te lo pasto...ma comunque ora è ok?
<fabio> ok
<krabador> perfetto
<krabador> fabio, ogni tanto capitano problemi con i server
<krabador> bisogna riprovare
<krabador> o cambiare
<fabio> avevo gia riprovato 13 volte krabador
<krabador> fabio, riprovare dopo un po'
<fabio> glazie duemila :-) krabador
<krabador> di niente
<krabador> traba_, sudo apt-get install testdisk
<krabador> traba_, da teriminale
<davideconfa> Buonasera.. Qualcuno ha esperienza con Ubuntu 14.04 e Boot Repair?
<krabador> davideconfa, problemi con uefi?
<davideconfa> non particolarmente, ho appena sostituito linux mint con ubuntu 14.04
<krabador> davideconfa, e come hai fatto?
<krabador> prevalentemente cosa è successo?
<davideconfa> ma quando ho provato a fare il boot repair per riavere la lista del grub e visualizzare sia la parte di windows 8 che ho in dual boot sia di ubuntu non mi fa arrivare alla fine
<davideconfa> praticamente boot repair arriva fino alla fine senza problemi
<davideconfa> ma quando deve fare il boot info mi segnala questo
<davideconfa> An error occurred during the repair.  Please write on a paper the following URL: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7347616/  In case you still experience boot problem, indicate this URL to: boot.repair@gmail.com   You can now reboot your computer.
<krabador> davideconfa,al riavvio della macchina, cosa succede
<davideconfa> mi esce il grub con giusto un paio di opzioni, fra le quali quelle di ubuntu e quella di windows. le opzioni avanzate di ubuntu  tipo ripristino sistema ecc non sono accessibili
<krabador> davideconfa, c'è solo "opzioni avanzate" che dentro ha poi, la possibilità di caricare con i vecchi kernel, ed il recovery mode
<krabador> davideconfa, prova ad effettuare il ripristino di grub
<krabador> seguendo il wiki
<krabador> !grub | davideconfa
<ubot-it> davideconfa: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<davideconfa> esatto, quella e presente ma non e accessibile
<davideconfa> ora provo
<davideconfa> con il comando grub-install /dev/sda ricevo l-errore grub-install: error: cannot find EFI directory.
<URUS> mibofrino
<URUS> do sito porco can
<krabador> davideconfa, grub-install --recheck /dev/sda
<davideconfa> stesso risultato
<krabador> davideconfa, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair#Recommended_repair
<michele_> ciao sono michele.ho installato ubuntu 12.04 ma il monitor mi fa tutte righe.quale e' il problema? grazie
<krabador> mibofra, quando hai fatto l'installazione?
<krabador> michele_, quando hai fatto l'installazione?
<michele_> oggi
<krabador> michele_, su che hardware?
<michele_> e' non lo so .sono un po' iesperto
<krabador> michele_, le caratteristiche del pc
<michele_> ho fatto l'installazione a fianco di xp e non mi si apre piu' xp.
<krabador> michele_, "le righe" possono tranquillamente essere problemi di ram della scheda video
<michele_> il pc e' un olidata
<krabador> michele_, marca e modello non servono, servono il processore, la memoria, la scheda video
<michele_> pentium 4  . hard disk 40 gb. 1 gb di ram
<krabador> michele_, allora ti conviene buttarti su lubuntu
<krabador> michele_, è piu' indicata su quell'hardware
<michele_> krabador scusami.forse ho sbagliato fare le partizioni e non mi si apre piu' xp.avevo dei documenti molto importanti.come posso ripristinare tutto?ti sarei grato
<michele_> krabador ci sei?
<krabador> michele_, allora, per vedere cosa hai combinato, fa partire il supporto che hai usatoper installare ubuntu , con l'opzione "prova ubuntu senza installare"
<krabador> connetti il pc, con il cavo ethernet, e torna qui
<michele_> adesso sono con cd live
<krabador> apri il terminale
<krabador> sudo fdisk -l
<krabador> !pastebin michele_
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<krabador> !pastebin ! michele_
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<krabador> !pastebin | michele_
<ubot-it> michele_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<krabador> ed usa pastebin
<michele_> come devo fare con pastebin
<akis24> segui quanto scritto sul link che ti ha postato krabador
<krabador> !pastebin | michele_
<ubot-it> michele_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<michele_> devo aprire paste.ubuntu.com e poi?
<akis24> michele_: incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<michele_> quale testo devo incollare .scusami ma sono un po' intronato
<akis24> michele_: iltesto che hai sul terminale
<michele_> ok fatto
<krabador> !pastebin | michele_
<ubot-it> michele_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<akis24> michele_: serve indirizzo della pagina che si apre dopo aver dato paste .. e si copia qui in canale se no come vediamo noi ?
<michele_> devo fare download
<michele_> devo fare download
<akis24> michele_: incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina  | cosa non capisci di quanto leggi scritto ?
<michele_> l'indirizzo della pagina
<jester-> michele_: tipo http://sticass.mavala
<jester-> quella in alto dopo aver schisciato paste
<michele_> https://login.launchpad.net/rRvrBDHSmWqTSj2B/+decide
<jester-> michele_: pii pelculo?
<fabio> da 14.04  come mai le app di google del centre mi crashano tutte?
<michele_> ho apertopastebin, ho fatto copia incolla del testo del terminale, emi si e' aperta la pagina del testo con un download text .cosa devo fare?
<krabador> !pastebin | michele_
<ubot-it> michele_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<imbra> ciao a tutti
<jester-> michele_: incolli, metti un nick, pigi paste, copi e incolli qui i link/URL
<krabador> michele_, apri quel sito, con un programma per navigare in internet, in ubuntu, c'è firefox
<michele_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7348043/
<krabador> perfetto
<jester-> michele_: sudo fdisk -l  elle e non uno
<imbra> posso fare na domanda____
<krabador> michele_, è elle, non 1
<krabador> imbra, no, semmai una domanda
<michele_> ok rifaccio
<imbra> ok una domanda >(
<krabador> michele_, per eventuali altri comandi consigliati qui in canale, fai copia ed incolla nel terminale
<jester-> da accà allà
<imbra> proxifer nn mi funziona su ubuntu, lo lanciato con win, ma nn incanala la conessione
<imbra> +wine
<michele_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7348069/
<krabador> imbra, su wine non funziona tutto, o quantomeno non al primo colpo
<krabador> imbra, chiedi allo staff di wine
<krabador> imbra, #winehq
<michele_> ok, ho rifatto di nuovo
<jester-> michele_: non hai nessuna partizione linux sul disco
<krabador> jester-, non hai mai installato linux
<michele_> e perche' non mi si apre piu' xp.avevo documenti importantissimi
<krabador> michele_, per problematiche riguardanti windows, chiedi in #windows
<jester-> ah ero rimasto a <jester-> <michele_> krabador scusami.forse ho sbagliato fare le partizioni e non mi si apre piu' xp.avevo dei documenti molto importanti.come posso ripristinare tutto?ti sarei grato
<imbra_> ook grazie mille
<krabador> michele_, dai, da bravo, fa la persona seria.
<imbra_> provo a contattare lo staff
<michele_> sono serio.forse  non ho fatto le partizioni o forse l'installazione non e' andata a buon fine
<krabador> michele_, a meno che tu non abbia messo il cd , in un altro pc
<jester-> michele_: nessun partizionamento nessuna installazione
<krabador> michele_, quando fai veramente un installazione, la prima cosa che viene fatta, sono le partizioni
<michele_> no il cd lo messo giusto .comunque scusatemi se vi ho fatto perdere tempo
<krabador> michele_, non le fa alla fine
<krabador> in modo che se non va a buon fine, non avviene
<jester-> michele_: se poi vuoi recuperare dati o xp andati a bottane è un altro  paio di maniche
<krabador> michele_, chiedi scusa al proprietario dei documenti
<michele_> vorrei recuperare xp, ma mi si apre sempre ubuntu
<krabador> michele_, allora, dopo un po' non è divertente
<jester-> michele_: i dati li recuperi dalla live che stai usando, stanno in sda1
<krabador> michele_, nel tuo hd, non c'è nessun linux
<jester-> michele_: lol
<jester-> che bel trollare
<krabador> michele_, a meno che tu non ti sia dimenticato il cd di ubuntu dentro, settato come prima periferica di boot
<michele_> allora quando faccio avvio ,mi si apre lo schermo viola e non si vede assolutamente niente solo righe bianche e nere .tutto sfarfllio
<krabador> michele_, torna quando hai un problema vero, che riguarda ubuntu
<jester-> michele_: hai 2 hd?
<michele_> no 1
<jester-> michele_: os3@os3:~$ sudo fdisk -l  non è un prompt du ubuntu che è ubuntu@ubuntu, con cosa ci stai a pià pel culo?
<michele_> avevo sbagliato poi ho messo la lettera l.non pio per il culo nessuno e se avessi tempo da perdere sarei da unaltra parte
<jester-> os3@os3:~$ non è live ubuntu e tanto meno sistema
<jester-> ubuntu@ubuntu;$ questo è ubuntu
<michele_> io in questo momento sto navigando con disco live
<krabador> michele_, un disco live di ubuntu , ha ubuntu@ubuntu
<krabador> !chat | michele_
<ubot-it> michele_: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<krabador> cosi' parliamo di calcio, che qui è offtopix
<michele_> questo cd live mi e' stato dato da una associazione volontaria os3
<krabador> michele_, ok, ma dentro il pc, in cui hai messo questo cd, non c'è nessuna installazione linux
<michele_> ok.vi  ho fatto perdere tempo.scusatemi e vi ringrazio di cuore
<krabador> michele_, monta /dev/sda1 , ed hai accesso alla partizione windows
<michele_> la partizione /dev/sda1  mi da errore e che non e' montata
<jester-> sudo ntfsfix /dev/sda1
<jester-> sempre che la live farlocca è attrezzata
<michele_> vi mando sul terminale con pastebin il test?
<jester-> non è un test ma uno scandisk, fa vedere
<krabador> michele_, fa vedere
<michele_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7348181/
<jester-> sudo ntfsfix /dev/sda1  ti pare uguale a sudo ntfsfix / dev / sda1
<krabador> michele_, non ce la fai a copiare qui i comandi , ed incollarli nel terminale?
<krabador> michele_, tasto destro --- incolla, funziona nel terminale
<michele_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7348181/
<jester-> lo dice anche For example: ntfsfix /dev/hda6
<krabador> sudo ntfsfix /dev/sda1
<jester-> mah
<krabador> michele_, hai rimandato lo stesso pastebin
<jester-> pora italia
<michele_> 1 minuto
<GiPalo> Buona sera
<krabador> michele_, vai tranquillo, ma sii preciso
<GiPalo> a chi posso chiedere per un problema dopo l'avvio di Ubuntu?
<krabador> GiPalo, qui
<jester-> GiPalo: dica
<krabador> chiedi
<GiPalo> ps: forum consultati ma non ho trovato nulla
<michele_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7348208/
<jester-> michele_: montala
<krabador> michele_, bene, adesso puoi montarla
<jester-> clicca sulla partizione a sinistra nel file manager
<michele_> devo fare come?
<krabador> sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<jester-> apri nautilus
<krabador> oppure, come dice jester- , con nautilus
<jester-> e dopo il krabador comando vai in /mnt
<michele_> dove si trova nautilius
<jester-> cartella home
<GiPalo> sia la 14.04 sia la 12 mi danno lo stesso problema... mentre uso (i primi minuti) Ubuntu , il sistema và in freeze.... posso spostare il puntatore ma non chiudo finestre,  dove clicco non risponde, la tastiera non risponde...
<krabador> !imagebin | michele_
<ubot-it> michele_: Vuoi mostrarci una schermata del tuo problema? Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<jester-> michele_: mai usato mando winz?
<jester-> figa uguale è alla fine
<krabador> michele_, sarebber il gestore di files
<jester-> il fratello di winz esplora risorse
<michele_> non capisco di questi progranni.mi potete parlare  terra aterra
<jester-> michele_: se non lo trovi riavvia che forse xp parte
<krabador> michele_, sempre da terminale, gksudo nautilus
<jester-> ma anche sena gksu
<jester-> senza
<krabador> ma anche senza
<krabador> infatti
<jester-> krabador: sempre che abbia ubuntu
<krabador> infatti, o customizzata
<jester-> boh
<krabador> GiPalo, allora, puoi dare un po' di informazioni hardware?
<jester-> mettiamo che sia in buona fede
<michele_> ok fatto
<krabador> cosa s'è aperto?
<michele_> mi dice initializing nautilius extensing
<jester-> GiPalo: pc recente o reperto
<GiPalo> processore AMD FX 8320 , 8Gb 1 banco, HD Sata3 500Gb, Video GTX 580 , Mb 980de3/u3s3 scheda wifi PCI... serve altro?
<krabador> GiPalo, allora, va in bios, e disabilita la voce iommu
<jester-> GiPalo: doppia scheda?
<GiPalo> scheda singola
<jester-> GiPalo: sudo jockey-gtk
<krabador> GiPalo, allora, va in bios, e disabilita la voce iommu
<GiPalo> ok
<GiPalo> riavvio e provo
<jester-> GiPalo: abilita il driver invidia testato se compare
<michele_> sono ancora vivo
<GiPalo> basta così?
<krabador> michele_, caricato nautilus?
<krabador> GiPalo, per il momento si, va a disabilitare tutto quanto riguardi iommu
<michele_> no come si fa
<jester-> GiPalo: abilitato er driver?
<krabador> GiPalo, e abilita il driver nvidiia
<krabador> michele_, qual'è l'ultimo comando che hai mandato nel terminale?
<michele_> gksudo nautilus
<krabador> e che risultato hai avuto?
<michele_> mi dice initializing nautilius extensing
<krabador> e basta?
<michele_> si poimi si apre la cartella home
<krabador> michele_, adesso manda un'immagine
<krabador> !immagine | mibofra
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'immagine'
<krabador> !imagebin | michele_
<ubot-it> michele_: Vuoi mostrarci una schermata del tuo problema? Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<krabador> michele_, si fa con il tasto stamp, e finisce nella cartella immagini
<michele_> come devo montare xp
<krabador> michele_, che cosa hai nel lato sinistro della finestra della cartella home?
<jester-> clicca su computer
<michele_> dispositivi,computer,rete
<jester-> computrer
<jester-> michele_: prima clicca il dispositivo
<michele_> ok
<jester-> poi computer e vai in /mnt
<jester-> anzi lo monta e lo fa vedere
<michele_> non trovo mnt
<michele_> ok trovato
<jester-> michele_: sudo mount /sda1 /mnt
<michele_> ho aperto la cartella mnt
<jester-> <jester-> michele_: sudo mount /sda1 /mnt  nel terminale o dentro non c'è un cazzo
<michele_> mi dice che il sda1 non esiste
<krabador> michele_, sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<krabador> michele_, sveglia
<krabador> ti fai dare i comandi almeno 3 volte
<michele_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7348432/
<jester-> michele_: è gia montato, clicca sul primo dispositivo
<michele_> su quale dispositivo'
<jester-> michele_: sudo umount /dev/sda1
<jester-> michele_: sudo mount /dev/sda1  /mnt e poi vai in mnt
<michele_> ok sono in mnt pero' mi dice che non e' montato
<jester-> michele_: sudo umount /dev/sda1  dato?
<michele_> non montato
<jester-> michele_: sudo mount /dev/sda1  /mnt
<michele_> non mi dice niente
<jester-> vai in /mnt con cartella home
<michele_> ok
<michele_> ok sono in mnt
<jester-> cosa c'è dentro
<michele_> tutto di windows
<jester-> utenti/sticass e trovi i dati che ti serve salvare
<michele_> none' possibile
<jester-> cosa
<krabador> non è possibile cosa?
<michele_> aprire i dati chemi servono
<krabador> michele_, pensa a copiarli da qualche parte
<krabador> michele_, anzi, umount /dev/sda1 , e riavvia
<jester-> rinuncio
<michele_> mi dice che e' impossibile aprire le cartelle
<jester-> amen
<krabador> che probabilmente ntfsfix , puo' averti reso il win riavviabile
<michele_> provo a riavviare .comunque grazie infinite per la vostra pasienza.ciao
<krabador> michele_, procurati un dvd di lubuntu
<krabador> è molto piu' indicato per quello che devi fare
<michele_> ok
<ghuino> qualche consiglio su come rimediare a dpkg not exec
<ghuino> ExPBoy ne sai qualcosa??
#ubuntu-it 2015-04-20
<alviro_> caveat- https://github.com/gsteph/groove-dl funziona.... grazie
<alviro_> però telegram-fox mi dice
<alviro_> Not available for Firefox 37.0
<alviro_> ho messo questo Telegram™ Desktop 0.1.0 funziona
<alviro_> un ringraziamento a tutti voi, è da un po che non venivo qui, siete sempre molto utili e gentili.
<gregorio> Buongiorno
<Guest85475> ce qualcuno?
<Guest85475> buongiorno
<akis24> Guest85475:  esponi il problema
<Guest85475> salve
<Guest85475> e grazie mille per la disponibilità
<akis24> ciao
<Guest85475> praticamente uso xubuntu da qualche settimana e non ho mai avuto gravi problemi. Da giovedì internet non funziona in upload, ne tramite browser ne tramite ftp.
<Guest85475> Ora spiego quello che ho scoperto:
<Guest85475> - da live usb non ci sono problemi. Ho provato allora a reinstallare xubuntu ma una volta fatto il problema ritorna.
<Guest85475> - il problema è limitato alla connessione di casa mia, se mi collego da altre parti non ho avuto problemi
<Guest85475> - questi problemi si presentano anche usando wordpress in un server in locale. se però disattivo le funzionalità di rete wordpress torna ad andare senza problemi
<akis24> Guest85475: riesci a navigare su intenet ?
<Guest85475> - il problema con altri pc (con windows) non si verifica
<Guest85475> certamente però ho problemi con alcune cose
<Guest85475> non riesco a caricare file su mediafire
<Guest85475> a caricare tweet
<Guest85475> o a aggiornare server in ftp
<Guest85475> (ho provato con più server)
<akis24> Guest85475:  magari è un problema di dns prova a cambiarli
<Guest85475> e tipo come si fa a cambiarli?
<Guest85475> aspetta sto vedendo su google
<akis24> Guest85475:  da  network-manager  puoi farlo tranquillamente
<Guest85475> ora provo
<Guest85475> praticamente io ho aggiunto il dns di google 8.8.8.8
<akis24> Guest85475: vai sulla connessione di rete in uso  > impostazioni ipv4  imposta  automatico (dhcp) solo indirizzi  server dns 8.8.8.8
<akis24> poi riprova
<Guest85475> ok adesso faccio un test con ftp
<Guest3507> per cortesia, lanciando il comando ifconfig non vedo più vmnet8  , qualche suggerimento?
<Guest3507> .
<Guest3507> qualche suggerimento sul problema vmnet8?
<Rebecca92> ho dei problemi con i driver closed xdi nvidia.... installandoli ho i font tutti ingranditi alll'eccesso, rendendo inutilizzabile il pc pc
<Rebecca92> http://imgbin.org/index.php?page=image&id=23428
<Rebecca92> esempio
<gregogalante> Buongiorno
<krabador> !ciao | gregogalante
<ubot-it> gregogalante: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<gregogalante> Io avrei un problemino
<gregogalante> lo avevo presentato prima
<gregogalante> non so se comui che mi aveva aiutato è ancora online
<gregogalante> praticamente ho dei problemi di connessione con xubuntu.
<gregogalante> da qualche giorno non mi funzionano più gli upload sia da browser che in ftp
<gregogalante> non riesco a caricare file su server ne su mediafire ne a pubblicare un tweet
<gregogalante> Quello che ho provato a fare fino ad ora è:
<gregogalante> - Provare xubuntu da live usb e non da problemi
<gregogalante> - Formattare il pc e reinstallare xubuntu ma continua a dare problemi
<gregogalante> - Utilizzare una connessione diversa da quella di casa e non da problemi
<gregogalante> - Provare a connettermi con altri pc e non ho problemi
<krabador> gregogalante, wireless o cavo ?
<gregogalante> - Cambiare DNS ma continuano a esserci problemi
<gregogalante> provati entrambi e non cambia
<gregogalante> questo problema lo ho da giovedì
<gregogalante> prima andava tutto bene
<gregogalante> ho chiamato la telecom e mi hanno assicurato che x loro la connessione è ok, infatti da  mac non ci sono problemi
<gregogalante> solo con il pc con xubuntu non funziona
<gregogalante> inoltre mi sono accorto che se utilizzo wordpress su server locale con la rete abilitata la navigazione nel backoffice e molto lenta (tipo 30 secondi per passare da una pagina all'altra). appena disbilito le funzionalità di rete torna a funzionare senza problemi
<krabador> gregogalante, spartanamente, hai riavviato il router?
<gregogalante> si
<gregogalante> le ho provate tutte
<gregogalante> ma non riesco a risolvere il problema
<gregogalante> l'unica e tornare a windows 7 ma sarebbe un po come passare da una maserati ad una panda
<krabador> gregogalante, sudo lshw -C network
<krabador> !paste | gregogalante
<ubot-it> gregogalante: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<gregogalante> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10855662/
<gregogalante> (perfino per caricare l'output inizialmente ha dato problemi)
<gregogalante> cioe ha rallentato
<gregogalante> krabador qualche idea??
<gregogalante> può essere un problema di driver?
<gregogalante> ??
<Guest3507> ho un problema con il network vmnet8
<Guest3507> qualcuno mi può aiutare?
<Guest3507> grazie
<LOo> salve
<LOo> ho scaricato ed avviato accidentalmente un file .exe
<LOo> il terminale si è aprto è chiuso velocemente
<LOo> può essere un trojan? so che gli exe non vanno su linux, ma non capisco cosa sia successo nel terminale
<akis24> sera
<Innerina1> Ho problemi con Mate, c'é un chan italiano a tema?
<Varotz> Buonasera, ho un problema con la versione 14.04.LTS di Ubuntu: quando accedo al mio (ed unico) account, la schermata crasha.
<Varotz> Utilizzo la scheda grafica integrata sulla scheda madre ( asus M2N-MX) che ha risoluzione massima 1920 x 1440.
<Varotz> Grazie in anticipo per l'aiuto
<whralentina> perchè vlc non legge gli mkv anche se l'ultima versione dovrebbe?
<krabador> !chat | whralentina
<ubot-it> whralentina: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<lemaldivedelsale> salve e lol a tutti e a tutte
<lemaldivedelsale> inizio col dire che ho problemi nell'installazione di una derivata di ubuntu
<Innerina> Come modifico i permessi dei file da terminale???
<krabador> lemaldivedelsale, spiega
<krabador> Innerina, sudo chmod +x file
<Innerina> ma funziona anche per Mate?
<krabador> Innerina, funziona ovunque
<Innerina> Perfetto...
<krabador> Innerina, dipende da che permessi vuoi assegnare
<krabador> quello che ti  ho dato, assegna i permessi di eseguibilità del file
<lemaldivedelsale> se vi posto postare delle foto e meglio cosi capite
<lemaldivedelsale> meglio capite
<lemaldivedelsale> a parole e difficile krabador
<lemaldivedelsale> praticamente krabador la ram neanche accendo il pc parte a palla e no si ferma
<Innerina> Ti spiego, ho appena installato ex novo Mate ed ho copiato i dati sui relativi utenti che però hanno permessi limitati, e risultano tutti a mio nome, voglio riassegnarli a loro, pieni poteri di modificabilità... ci ho provato tramite UI "assegna permessi ai singoli file" ma non funziona pur avendo settato tutte le cartelle! -.-
<krabador> lemaldivedelsale, la domanda è , cosa succede?
<Innerina> Ed è impensabile modificare ogni singolo file!
<krabador> Innerina, sudo chmod -R /cartella
<lemaldivedelsale> krabador la ram e il problema
<Innerina> come gli dico le cartelle esattamente?
<krabador> Innerina, e lui ti cambia , in base al tipo di permessi che specifichi prima di -R , su tutti i file delle cartelle in quella cartella contenute
<lemaldivedelsale> krabador la ram va subito a palla appena acceso il pc ok
<krabador> Innerina, con il loro percorso
<Innerina> ok... ci provo
<krabador> lemaldivedelsale, eleca i componenti del pc
<krabador> *elenca
<Innerina> sto leggendo una variante del tuo ultimo comando... chmod -R 777 Cartella... per cosa sta 777?
<lemaldivedelsale> krabador pentium 4 ram 1 giga scheda video 256 ati radeon hardisk 40 giga
<lemaldivedelsale> se ti serve sapere altro fammelo sapere grazie
<krabador> lemaldivedelsale, lubuntu
<krabador> buttati direttamente li
<Innerina> Non riesco a modificare i permessi da terminale sui file copiati da altro account...
<Innerina> anche se dò chmod -R 777 gli sembra acqua fresca! -.-
<krabador> questi files, come li apri?
<Innerina> tramite caja
<Innerina> (nautilus)
<krabador> Innerina, sudo caja
<Innerina> già fatto e da lì ho modificato i permessi, sulle cartelle li ha presi ma sul tasto che dice Applica ai file contenuti non funziona!!!
<Innerina> Non so perché!!!
<krabador> la domanda di prima era
<krabador> con che cosa ognuno di quei files, lo devi aprire?
<Innerina> beh coi programmi relativi...
<Innerina> è roba varia
<krabador> Innerina, li riescono ad aprire?
<Innerina> Dagli altri account no, solo il mio sì perché dice che sono proprietaria io -.-
<Innerina> copiandoli è successo questo!
<krabador> Innerina, altri account devono usarli ?
<Innerina> Esatto
<krabador> Innerina, puoi ripartirli per ogni account?
<cristian_c> Innerina, lo schema dei permessi è generalmente questo
<cristian_c> rwxrwxrwx
<cristian_c> i primi tre per il proprietario, dal 4° al 6° per il gruppo, dal 7° al 9° per tutti gli altri
<cristian_c> r = lettura, w=scrittura, x=esecuzione
<Innerina> In pratica è successo così, forse ho sbagliato la procedura, ma fatto sta che prima di tutto ho settato gli utenti così: il mio admin e gli altri 2 utenti semplici, poi ho provato a copia incollare i dati relativi ma da loro utenti non potevo perché non avevano i permessi sui file... così ho copiato tutto dal mio come superutente nelle relative cartelle col risultato che hanno preso i miei permessi e non quelli dell
<cristian_c> Innerina, semplicemente, hai copiato i file nelle rispettive home?
<Innerina> In pratica mi rimane solo da modificare i permessi dei contenuti dalle relative cartelle ma non riescono a prenderli... esatto
<Innerina> *prenderli dalle cartelle superiori già settati correttamente!
<cristian_c> Innerina, puoi postare i permessi di un file a piacere contenuto nella cartella della home del destinatario?
<Innerina> Ok ma come ve li dico?
<cristian_c> Innerina, ottieni i dati con ls -l
<Innerina> ok
<cristian_c> nella cartella in question
<cristian_c> *e
<Innerina> cristian_c: http://i1220.photobucket.com/albums/dd447/Innerina/Images/Schermata_zpshimj26gz.png
<Innerina> In pratica i permessi dei file dovrebbero essere tutti come quelli delle cartelle sopra e così l'altro account che ha nome chiara!
<cristian_c> ok, ma è strano
<cristian_c> i permessi di lettura ci sono per tutti
<cristian_c> non solo per il proprietario o il gruppo
<Innerina> Infatti non capisco perché nemmeno dalla GUI li prende!!!
<Innerina> i permessi delle cartelle li ho modificati a mano tramite GUI da root, ma è impensabile fare così per tutti i file contenuti... e da terminale non riesco a risolvere perché gli sembra acqua fresca! -.-
<cristian_c> Innerina, che estensione hanno i file
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> dalla foto non si capisce
<Innerina> Ah sono di tutti i tipi, in questo caso molti sono file .doc e simili
<Innerina> (ho cancellato per via della privacy)
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> Innerina, quale messaggio di errore ottieni?
<Innerina> nessuno ma se vado ad aprirli dal relativo account non li apre...
<Innerina> è quello il problema, i permessi impediscono di agire se fossi loro sui file!
<cristian_c> Innerina, non ottieni messaggio di errore?
<cristian_c> Innerina, ma non li apri dalla home in cui sono posizionati?
<Innerina> sì ci ho provato e non si aprono da lì... solo dal mio superuser ci riesco
<Innerina> o se loro prendono il root sì
<cristian_c> non hai realmente messaggi di errore?
<Innerina> ma ovviamente non sono così esperti come me
<Innerina> no
<cristian_c> mmm
<Innerina> una cosa del tipo che non si aprono perché non hai permessi
<cristian_c> Innerina, e se provi ad aprirli da terminale?
<cristian_c> Innerina, mmm, ma esce o non esce il messaggio di errore?
<cristian_c> -,-
<cristian_c> Innerina, non contraddirti :P
<Innerina> non so manco come si fa, ora ho rieditato gli account facendoli admin per cercare di restituire loro i permessi
<Innerina> ma nemmeno così riesco a ripristinarli
<cristian_c> Innerina, direi che è una pessima soluzione
<cristian_c> Innerina, se ci sono messaggi di errore, postali, per piacere
<Innerina> va bene, ma come li apro da terminale?
<cristian_c> Innerina, una cosa alla volta
<cristian_c> prima il messaggio di errore
<cristian_c> (se esiste)
<Innerina> Non so come ma adesso si aprono dopo che ho agito come super user nel modificare i permessi nel relativo account
<Innerina> solo che non si è modificato niente nei permessi
<Innerina> eppure l'ho rimesso semplice utente
<Innerina> prima mi era impossibile così
<Innerina> provo a vedere anche dall'altro account
<cristian_c> Innerina, semplicemente le modifiche hanno effetto dopo aver eseguito il logout
<cristian_c> e login
<cristian_c> riguardo gli utenti
<Innerina> Ah... non lo sapevo...
<Innerina> cmq non capisco perché i permessi nei file non cambiano
<cristian_c> Innerina, hai già tutti i permessi
<cristian_c> l'ho spiegato prima
<cristian_c> cristian_c> ok, ma è strano
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> i permessi di lettura ci sono per tutti
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> non solo per il proprietario o il gruppo
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> Innerina, lo schema dei permessi è generalmente questo
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> rwxrwxrwx
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> i primi tre per il proprietario, dal 4° al 6° per il gruppo, dal 7° al 9° per tutti gli altri
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> r = lettura, w=scrittura, x=esecuzione
<Syncro> Ciao
#ubuntu-it 2015-04-21
<wuolfit> ciao a tutti
<wuolfit> avrei una domanda .... esiste per linux un gioco simile a criminal case o a pearl`s peril di facebook?
<akis24> giorno
<valerio> ciao ho ubuntu 14.04 volevo sapere come posso togliere dagli aggiornamenti i driver nuveau per la scheda video nvidia in modo che rimanga il driver che uso adesso e che non si aggiorni mai
<SyncroIT> Ciao belli
<valerio> ciao ho ubuntu 14.04 volevo sapere come posso togliere dagli aggiornamenti i driver nuveau per la scheda video nvidia in modo che rimanga il driver che uso adesso e che non si aggiorni mai
<krabador> valerio, se usi il driver nvidia, lui usa quello, ed amen
<valerio> no uso il noveau e va bene solo che la nuova versione mi da problemi volevo impostare il pc in modo che non cercasse i nuovi nouveau
<krabador> ah, ok, allora devi escludere il pacchetto dagli aggiornamenti
<krabador> posta un attimo il risultato di questo comando
<krabador> tramite pastebin
<krabador> dpkg -l | grep nouveau
<krabador> !paste | valerio
<ubot-it> valerio: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<gigirock> valerio, ma quale problema ti da il 'nuovo' nouveau ?
<valerio> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10861478/
<valerio> guardando i video su yoytube si blocca il pc
<valerio> ho formattato e volevo tenere il vecchio driver che non mi dava problemi tanto questo pc lo uso solo per navigare
<krabador> valerio, per non far piu' aggiornare il nouveau , manda questi comandi :
<krabador> echo "libdrm-nouveau2:amd64 hold" | dpkg --set-selections echo "libdrm-nouveau2:i386 hold" | dpkg --set-selections echo "xserver-xorg-video-nouveau hold" | dpkg --set-selections
<krabador> uno alla volta
<krabador> valerio, il problema è che il sistema aggiorna altri componenti che richiedono versioni successive alla tua, di nouveau, incontri dei problemi
<valerio> bho speriamo che bloccando i noveau non mi dia altri problemi ripeto lo uso solo per navigare
<krabador> valerio, nel medio lungo periodo, tenere bloccati i driver video puo' dare problemai
<krabador> *i
<krabador> l'importante è che tieni in considerazione questo
<krabador> il reverse dei comandi che ti ho dato, è lo stesso comando , in cui sostituisci hold con install
<krabador> e mandi poi un sudo apt-get update
<valerio> ok grazie
<krabador> valerio, la tua nvidia, non è supportata da nessun driver nvidia?
<valerio> si nei driver proprietari mi da anche gli nvidia
<krabador> valerio, allora usa gli nvidia
<valerio> ok provo con quelli
<krabador> in linux, per nvidia, i nouveau vanno drasticamente peggio degli nvidia
<krabador> valerio, scus
<krabador> sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> sudo lshw -C video | pastebinit
<krabador> incolla il link restituito dopo il secondo comando
<valerio> a cosa serve questo comando..... ti sto scrivendo da un altro pc perchè quello che ha problemi non lo ho connesso a internet per ora
<krabador> valerio, è sempre il caso di entrare in questo canale, con la macchina interessata, se il problema non è decisamente grave
<valerio> si ma avevo paura che connettendolo mi scaricasse i driver nuovi e mi si ribloccasse infatti anche per installare non l'ho connesso a internet altrimenti mentre installava si bloccava
<krabador> valerio, non fa niente da solo
<krabador> devi sempre accettare aggiornamenti proposti
<krabador> a mano
<valerio> se installavo connesso a internet si bloccava ho provato
<krabador> si, ma adesso l'hai installato , no?
<krabador> se non sei tu che mandi sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade, non si muove
<valerio> si ho inbstallato ma senza connettrlo
<krabador> c'è una schermata di aggiornamenti che ti chiede se installarli, ma non lo fa se non glielo dici tu di farli
<krabador> valerio, beh, non puoi mandare il comando , perchè sei da un altro pc, che hai paura che se lo connetti esplode, il comando restituiva il modello della scheda video, il che è rilavante, in un'assistenza a riguardo.
<krabador> si puo' sapere 'sto modello di scheda video?
<valerio> la scheda è una nvidia geforce 8200m g
<krabador> valerio, e che ubuntu hai installato?
<valerio> 14.04
<krabador> valerio, allora con sudo apt-get install nvidia-331
<krabador> installi i driver nvidia
<krabador> dopo di che riavvia
<valerio> ok
<Razer00> salve!!
<krabador> salve
<Razer00> ho un problema con il wifi, non riesco a trovare le reti anche se ubuntu mi rileva la resenza della scheda
<krabador> Razer00, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> sudo lshw -C network | pastebinit
<Razer00> subito!!!
<krabador> il secondo restituisce un link , incollalo qui
<Razer00> al secondo comando mi da PCI (sysfs)
<Razer00> sudo lshw -C network | pastebinit
<Razer00> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10861846/
<Razer00> la scheda di rete sono abbastanza sicuro che sia RTL8723BE
<krabador> ah si?
<Razer00> per il momento sto usando una pennina wifi
<krabador> Razer00, "RTL8723BE PCIe Wireless Network Adapter" ;)
<krabador> Razer00, iwconfig | pastebinit
<Razer00> iwconfig | pastebinit
<Razer00> eth0      no wireless extensions.
<Razer00> lo        no wireless extensions.
<Razer00> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10861876/
<krabador> Razer00, non incollare tutto
<krabador> solo il link
<Razer00> ah ok, scusa =)
<krabador> Razer00, sudo iwlist wlan0 scan | pastebinit
<Razer00> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10861881/
<Razer00> no result..
<krabador> Razer00, è segnata come "firmware=N/A"
<Razer00> che devo fare?
<krabador> che ubuntu hai?
<Razer00> 14.01
<krabador> 14.04 semmai
<Razer00> Linux davide-HP-ProBook-455-G2 3.16.0-34-generic #47~14.04.1-Ubuntu SMP Fri Apr 10 17:49:16 UTC 2015 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Razer00> si scusami
<krabador> sudo apt-get -y install linux-firmware-nonfree
<krabador> riavvii,vedi se va
<krabador> se no, consulta anche http://askubuntu.com/questions/517772/lenovo-e540-rtl8723be-wifi-not-working
<krabador> dopo il riavvio
<krabador> purtroppo al momento devo andare
<yad> ciao ragazzi ho un grosso problema con il wi-fi. La conessione è molto instabile. Si passa da alcune volte in cui la connessione va bene ma raramente si raggiunge l'ora senza interruzioni ad altre, molto piu frequenti in cui dura addirittura  non piu di trenta secondi. inizialmente credevo fosse un problema collegato al mio wi-fi. successivamente p
<yad> erò ho notato che tutti gli altri miei dispositivi erano sempre connessi e non avevano problemi.  per ora ho risolto  momentaneamente il problema, collegando il mio portatile con la connessione ethernet.
<yad> e la connessione non si interrompe,ovviamente.
<fluidmint_> ciao, è il canale italiano questo ?
<krabador> puoi leggere dal topic
<fluidmint_> bene, avrei bisogno di aiuto con una compilazione
<fluidmint_> posso chiedere qui ?
<Carlin0> compilazione di che ?
<fluidmint_> devo compilare menu whisker
<fluidmint_> uso mint xfce
<Carlin0> !chat | fluidmint_
<ubot-it> fluidmint_: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<fluidmint_> ... mint è ubuntu based
<krabador> !mint | fluidmint_
<ubot-it> fluidmint_: Per supporto a linuxmint: http://www.linuxmind-italia.org/index.php
<fluidmint_> ok
<fluidmint_> grazie
<fluidmint_> :)
<krabador> fluidmint_, qui dentro si fa supporto a ubuntu e derivate ufficiali, che mint sia ubuntu based, non riguarda questo canale
<LoZioNe> ciao Andrea60,
#ubuntu-it 2015-04-22
<akis24> giorno
<noachis> buongiorno, ho un problema con lo schermo del mio laptop. non viene più rilevato dal pc. Ho ubuntu 14.
<noachis> ubuntu 14.04 su un HP pavillion
<akis24> noachis: che vuol dire lo schermo non viene rilevato ?
<noachis> ciao akis24. ti metto qui l'output di xrandr -q
<akis24> noachis:  no volevo solo capire  il problema e comunque usa paste ..
<akis24> !paste | noachis
<ubot-it> noachis: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<noachis> Screen 0: minimum 8 x 8, current 1680 x 1050, maximum 8192 x 8192
<noachis> VGA-0 disconnected (normal left inverted right x axis y axis)
<noachis> LVDS-0 disconnected (normal left inverted right x axis y axis)
<noachis> HDMI-0 connected primary 1680x1050+0+0 (normal left inverted right x axis y axis) 474mm x 296mm
<noachis>    1680x1050      60.0*+
<akis24> noachis: se ci dici il problema partendo dal principio è meglio ...  usi xrandr a che scopo ? per fare cosa ?      non incollare in canale  ti avevo postato il link per poter vedere
<akis24> noachis: prima funzionava il sistema ? in seguito a cosa hai avuto problemi ?
<noachis> si scusa. parto dall'inizio. ho un portatile hp. l'ho collegato a un proiettore per una conferenza ed è andato tutto ok. una volta riacceso il pc mi sono reso conto che il monitor del pc resta nero mentre se collego un minitor esterno via vga o hdmi il moonitor esterno funziona, ma quello del pc resta nero
<noachis> se lancio xrandr -q per quanto riguarda il monitor del portatile ottengo LVDS-0 disconnected (normal left inverted right x axis y axis)
<akis24> noachis: in effetti xrandr sembra segnalare che il monitor è disconnesso
<akis24> noachis:  hai provato a riavviare in recovery mode ?
<noachis> si, va solo il monitor esterno
<akis24> noachis: col monitor esterno collegato prova dal menu delle impostazioni del monitor a impostare quello interno
<noachis> anche se riavvio la macchina con una live ubuntu vedo solo il monitor esterno
<noachis> il menù delle impostazioni quello interno non lo vede
<akis24> noachis: sicuro che il monitor interno sia funzionante ?
<noachis> credo di si... quando avvio da nero passa a "nero illuminato" poi diventa "nero spento"
<akis24> noachis: avvia da live senza monitor esterno e vedi se lo rileva
<noachis> ok provo e poi torno qui
<akis24> d'accordo
<noachis> grazie
<akis24> di nulla
<claudietto> buon giorno a tutti. vorrei sapere, se devo avviare il disco di ubuntu 14.04.2 da seve n per istallarlo su altra partizione o deve partire  all'avvio del pc?
<claudietto> grazie
<akis24> claudietto:  il disco live si avvia dal pc impostando ovviamente come prima perifierica di avvio  il lettore
<akis24> periferica*
<claudietto> l'ho scaricato ieri e l'ho masterizzato ma non ne vuol sapere di partire dal lettore
<akis24> claudietto:  bisogna impostare da bios come prima periferica di avvio il lettore cd ..
<claudietto> gia fatto, mica devo fare qualche lavoro con l'immagine scaricata?
<akis24> claudietto:  coem hai creato il disco ?
<akis24> come*
<claudietto> ho solo masterizzato l'immagine scaricata
<akis24> claudietto: il file scaricato .iso deve essere masterizzato sul disco come " immagine iso "
<akis24> !masterizzazione | claudietto
<ubot-it> claudietto: masterizzazione is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Multimedia/Masterizzazione
<claudietto> è già cosi o come devo impostare la masterizzazione?
<akis24> claudietto: hai controllato che il file scaricato sia corretto ?
<akis24> !md5sum | claudietto
<ubot-it> claudietto: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum. Per una lista completa, si veda: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<claudietto> come faccio? mi ha dato un codice, ma poi...?
<noachis> @akis24 tentativo fallito. il monitor si "illumina" ma resta nero.
<cristian_c> claudietto, hai letto la guida?
<akis24> noachis:  claudietto  seguite cristian_c  ..
<noachis> ok
<claudietto> ok, riseguo la guida e riprovo
<cristian_c> claudietto, prima di tutto dovresti capirla
<claudietto> scusami, ci provo. grazie a tutti
<cristian_c> claudietto, confrontalo con quello appropriato dalla lista nel secondo link
<cristian_c> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<cristian_c> noachis, pc desktop o portatile?
<noachis> potrtatile hp pavillon
<cristian_c> noachis, spiega esattamente cosa succede
<claudietto> l'impronta è ok
<cristian_c> claudietto, stessa cosa, spiega esattamente qual è il problema
<noachis> ho collegato il pc a un proiettore per una conferenza. è andato tutto ok. tornato a casa il monitor del pc non va più. posso usare il pc solo collegandolo a un monitor esterno via hdmi o vga
<cristian_c> ok
<claudietto> ho semplicemente masterizzato il file scaricato ma non parte all'avvio del pc
<cristian_c> noachis, spiega esattamente cos'hai fatto quando hai collegato il proiettore
<cristian_c> claudietto, dove l'hai masterizzato?
<noachis> solita procedura. collegato via vga. era un proiettore che non avevo mai utilizzato ed era un po' vecchiotto.
<claudietto> ?... su dvd sullo stesso pc
<cristian_c> noachis, quando accendi il pc , hai detto che si illumina lo schermo
<cristian_c> quindi è collegato
<noachis> esatto
<cristian_c> claudietto, hai impostato il boot da dvd?
<claudietto> si
<cristian_c> noachis, quindi tu premi il tasto di accensione e....
<cristian_c> claudietto, che cosa appare?
<claudietto> parte normalmente seven
<cristian_c> claudietto, quale file hai scaricato esattamente?
<cristian_c> su quale modello di hp pavilion, esattamente
<noachis> non vedo niente. nessun logo hp, nemmeno la schermata per scegliere ubuntu o win. sento solo a un certo punto dall'audio  che ubuntu è caricato
<cristian_c> noachis, hai detto che si illumina
<cristian_c> lo schermo non è spento
<cristian_c> noachis, intanto prova a collegarlo al monitor
<noachis> è nero ma illuminato
<noachis> il pc è un pavillon dv6
<noachis> adesso sono collegato via vga a un'altro pc
<cristian_c> noachis, se non hai il sistema davanti, è difficile darti qualche consiglio
<noachis> scusa, volevo dire collegato via vga a un'altro monitor
<cristian_c> lol
<noachis> il pc è qui acceso
<cristian_c> noachis, ok, allora digita: xrandr -q
<cristian_c> incolla il risultato su pastebin
<cristian_c> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<claudietto> Ubuntu-14.04.2-desktop-amd64.iso          1b305d585b1918f297164add46784116
<cristian_c> noachis, non hai un tasto dedicato sul portatile?
<cristian_c> claudietto, esattamente, quale dv6?
<cristian_c> (ce ne sono tanti)
<cristian_c> claudietto, ah, scusa, quale pc?
<cristian_c> noachis, no supporto in query
<noachis> ok mi rimetti il link per incollare
<cristian_c> se hai domande di supporto, falle in canale
<cristian_c> !paste | noachis
<ubot-it> noachis: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<noachis> era solo il link
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> noachis, non hai un tasto dedicato sul portatile?
<claudietto> desktop asus intel Q 6700  2,6 G.HZ  ram 4Gbt
<cristian_c> ok
<noachis> si, ma se lo uso mi cambia solo la risoluzione del monitor esterno, come se tentasse di dargli quella del monitor del pc
<cristian_c> claudietto, con bios uefi?
<cristian_c> noachis, intendi il tasto switch tra monitor interno ed esterno?
<noachis> proprio la combinazione di tasti da tastiera (Fn + F4)
<cristian_c> claudietto, è vecchio, ma è a 64 bit
<noachis> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10865005/
<cristian_c> noachis, xrandr --output LVDS-0 --primary
<cristian_c> noachis, incolla il risultato su pastebin
<noachis> non da nessun risultato.
<cristian_c> noachis, restituisce il prompt?
<noachis> yes
<cristian_c> noachis, xrandr -q
<PeppeSR> buongiorno , ho sbagliato a fare il comando MV e non so più dov è il file
<cristian_c> PeppeSR, quale file?
<cristian_c> PeppeSR, in che senso 'sbagliato'?
<claudietto> gia , riprovo la procedura e vedo che succede?
<noachis> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10865014/
<cristian_c> claudietto, puoi rispondere alla domanda?
<noachis> mi sembra non sia cambiato niente
<cristian_c> noachis, è molto strano
<cristian_c> avrebbe dovuto perlomeno restituire un messaggio di errore
<claudietto> se è a 64 bit?
<bipp> Buongiorno a tutti
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> claudietto, con bios uefi?
<claudietto> bios uefi.. non so dove vedo?
<PeppeSR> ho fatto MV nomefile / cartella
<PeppeSR> invece che MV nomefile cartella
<noachis> pensi possa essere un problema hardware?
<cristian_c> noachis, digita: dmesg | tail
<cristian_c> noachis, risultato sempre su pastebin
<cristian_c> claudietto, dal bios?
<cristian_c> PeppeSR, ls /
<noachis> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10865021/
<PeppeSR> si ci sono
<cristian_c> noachis, hai acceso il pc da qualche minuto?
<cristian_c> PeppeSR, hai trovato il file?
<PeppeSR> no
<claudietto> mi scollego e controllo
<noachis> l'ho riacceso quando abbiamo iniziato la chat. prima avevo fatto un test senza risultato con una live come consigliato da akis24
<cristian_c> PeppeSR, allora digita il comando
<cristian_c> noachis, ti consiglio di verificare che non ci sia un problema hardware
<noachis> ok christian_c grazie mille per l'aiuto!
<PeppeSR> che comanda?
<PeppeSR> scomparso? :D
<cristian_c> PeppeSR, quello che ho indicato prima
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> PeppeSR, ls /
<PeppeSR> l ho fatto
<PeppeSR> ma il file non c'è
<cristian_c> PeppeSR, come si chiama il file che hai perso?
<PeppeSR> subscriptions.php
<cristian_c> PeppeSR, find / -name subscriptions.php
<PeppeSR> ne avevo vari nel pc in altre cartelle
<PeppeSR> possibile che me l abbia spostato nella home?
<PeppeSR> anzi no
<PeppeSR> sta tutte in cartelle ma non era quello per cui ho sbagliato
<cristian_c> PeppeSR, hai digitato il comando?
<PeppeSR> si certo
<PeppeSR> e mi ha dato 3 cartelle
<PeppeSR> ma tutte dove già c era una copia con lo stesso nome
<PeppeSR> non quello che ho fatto sparire io
<cristian_c> PeppeSR, temo che non ci sia più quel file
<cristian_c> anzi, no
<cristian_c> forse c'è
<PeppeSR> minchia  fatto fuori senza nessuna conferma?
<cristian_c> <PeppeSR> ho fatto MV nomefile / cartella
<PeppeSR> perfetto
<cristian_c> PeppeSR, da terminale non ci sono conferme, comunque, eh
<PeppeSR> possiamo fare una prova con un file a cavolo di test e vediamo
<cristian_c> PeppeSR, segui bene
<cristian_c> PeppeSR, come si chiama la cartella?
<cristian_c> <PeppeSR> ho fatto MV nomefile / cartella
<PeppeSR> allora : ho fatto mkdir filezillaPeppe
<PeppeSR> poi mv subscriptions.php /filezillaPeppe
<PeppeSR> e scomparso
<cristian_c> PeppeSR, eh, ma prima hai staccato il carattere /
<cristian_c> PeppeSR, ls -l /filezillaPeppe
<PeppeSR> no attaccato
<PeppeSR> -rw------- 1 peppe peppe 2802 apr 14 09:47 /filezillaPeppe
<cristian_c> <PeppeSR> ho fatto MV nomefile / cartella
<PeppeSR> si perdono ho sbagliato lo spazio
<cristian_c> PeppeSR, allora, quel file è il tuo subscriptions.php
<cristian_c> che hai rinominato
<cristian_c> PeppeSR, se lo apri, troverai il contenuto
<PeppeSR> ma gli ho spostato dentro altri file tranquillamente come se fosse una cartella
<cristian_c> PeppeSR, ?
<cristian_c> PeppeSR, apri quel file
<PeppeSR> subito dopo l errore ho fatto mv XXXX filezilla
<PeppeSR> poi cd filezilla
<PeppeSR> ls filezilla
<PeppeSR> e trovo XXXX
<cristian_c> PeppeSR, non fai prima a raccontare tutta la storia sino in fondo?
<cristian_c> invece che raccontarla a puntate
<PeppeSR> eh pensavo di averti detto le parti importanti
<PeppeSR> ricomincio da 0
<PeppeSR> sudo bash, metto pass e sono root
<PeppeSR> poi LS
<ExPBoy> ??
<PeppeSR> trovo file a cazzo messi la da skype e filezilla
<PeppeSR> faccio mkdir filezillaPeppe
<cristian_c> PeppeSR, cosa stai combinando?
<PeppeSR> poi mv subscriptions.php /filezillaPeppe
<ExPBoy> eh
<ExPBoy> PeppeSR, ma in definitiva che vuoi fare?
<ExPBoy> bho
<PeppeSR> perdono mi si era bloccato tutto :D va bè lasciamo stare il file tanto era solo curiosità su dove fosse finito
<cristian_c> PeppeSR, ma l'hai aperto almeno?
<PeppeSR> si
<PeppeSR> mi dice che è un directory
<PeppeSR> ho fatto sudo bash
<PeppeSR> sono in root e faccio ls
<PeppeSR> trovo la mia cartella filezillaPeppe
<PeppeSR> e poi apro con pico filezillaPeppe
<cristian_c> PeppeSR, sono pessime idee
<cristian_c> PeppeSR, rootarsi non è una buona idea
<PeppeSR> eh lo so
<PeppeSR> hai ragione
<cristian_c> <PeppeSR> -rw------- 1 peppe peppe 2802 apr 14 09:47 /filezillaPeppe
<cristian_c> questo è un file, non è una directory
<PeppeSR> ci rivado spe
<PeppeSR> faccio ls/
<PeppeSR> mi trovo anche filezillaPeppe
<PeppeSR> poi pico filezillaPeppe
<PeppeSR> ok sono un idiota
<PeppeSR> TY
<PeppeSR> TY
<PeppeSR> <3
<PeppeSR> facevo pico filezillaPeppe
<PeppeSR> e non pico /filezillaPeppe
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<claudietto> pc con w7....Ubuntu 14.04 LTS (.2) ho scaricato il file - icona non riconosciuta- e masterizzato su dvd. non parte da dvd, devo spacchettarla prima?
<krabador> claudietto, va masterizzato in un modo ben preciso
<krabador> !iso | claudietto
<ubot-it> claudietto: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<claudietto> ciao, cioè con un programma apposito o con quale impostazione? parto gia dall'immagine iso che mi da ubuntu
<gigirock> claudietto, con cosa masterizzi in win ?
<krabador> claudietto, leggi pure il link indicato
<claudietto> direttamente con windows..... grazie
<gigirock> claudietto, al termine della masterizzazione dal dvd si vede qualcosa ?
<krabador> !usbwin | claudietto
<ubot-it> claudietto: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<claudietto> ho fatto come da link. se apro il dvd c'è tutto. x la masterizzazione non devo toccare il file.iso scaricato giusto
<krabador> se il pc te lo permette, puoi anche provare una pendrive
<claudietto> penso di non poter partire da usb
<claudietto> se lancio il setap da windws lo istalla?
<claudietto> nell'altra partizione?
<jester-> claudietto: se winz7 destro sul file .iso-->masterizza
<jester-> o scrivi iso
<claudietto> win rar archive ... è il problema?
<krabador> !iso | claudietto
<ubot-it> claudietto: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<claudietto> il file è WinRAR archive (.iso) va bene così o come devo fare?
<akis24> claudietto: ti viene indicato come un archivio winrar  ma devi solo masterizzarlo come " immagine iso " e basta  e dai sono diverse volte che ti si dice
<claudietto> forse adesso finalmente  lo sta facendo grazie.
<cristian_c> claudietto, precedentemente, come avevi masterizzato?
<claudietto> inviato al dvd
<claudietto> ma ora è andata la procedura giusta
<cristian_c> Per masterizzare un'immagine è sufficiente fare clic col tasto destro del mouse sul file .iso e selezionare l'opzione «Scrivi sul disco», scegliere il masterizzatore e premere il bottone «Masterizza».
<claudietto> ok grazie credo di averlo fatto adesso, ho il nuovo disco e provo ad installarlo. grazie ancora a Voi.
<bock> krabador, ciao hai un minuto che ti chiedo una cosa al volo?
<krabador> bock, chiedi pure
<bock> krabador, sto avendo dei problemi con la versione di xubuntu 14.04 e volevo cambiare distro... ho un portatile con 4gb di ram e una cpu amd turion x2 Dual-Core mobile rm-74 2.2Ghz
<bock> krabador, ci posso installare sopra Ubuntu? Oppure è troppo pesante, fai conto che questo portatile ha 3 anni
<krabador> bock, ce la fa
<krabador> che scheda video ha?
<bock> krabador, ultimamente con xubuntu ho problemi con dropbox che non parte ad aggiornare i file, ogni tanto vengono fuori degli errori...
<bock> krabador, una ati radeon hd 4570
<krabador> bock, ce la fa
<bock> krabador, lo uso per l'università l'unico programma pesante sare qt-creator e basta
<bock> krabador, installo 32bit o 64bit?
<krabador> bock, vai anche 64 bit
<bock> krabador, va bene, ci aggiungo anche la swap?
<krabador> bock, beh, se hai intenzione di ibernare si
<nuccio> buongiorno, cme si fa ad attivare il ....non so come si chiama, il rettangolino del portatile dove si mettono le dita per muovere la freccia...grazie
<krabador> che ubuntu, e che notebook?
<bock> krabador, no non ho intenzione di ibernare...
<wwig> ciao a tutti, vorrei installare ubuntu su pendrive
<bock> krabador, allora faccio senza?
<krabador> bock, se sei convinto non ti serva l'ibernazione , puoi evitare la swap
<krabador> bock, con 4 gb di ram
<wwig> preferisco ubuntu gnome, ma ho notato che l'universal usb installer non lo riporta
<wwig> c'è un altro metodo? Grazie
<bock> krabador, ok grazie mille
<krabador> wwig, scarichi la iso di ubuntu gnome, e la selezioni da universal usb installer
<wwig> ok ma tra le distro che elenca non c'è la gnome
<krabador> non serve sia in elenco
<krabador> scarichi la iso, e la selezioni
<wwig> e cosa seleziono tra le distro?
<krabador> ubuntu
<wwig> ok grazie, ci riprovo. Mi funzionerà come un'hard disk vero?
<krabador> wwig, con universal usb installer fai un supporto di installazione
<krabador> non un installazione reale
<wwig> una live quindi?
<krabador> ma un supporto da cui far partire una versione di prova
<krabador> si
<wwig> ok, per installarla invece come se fosse un hdd?
<krabador> !installazione | weltall
<ubot-it> weltall: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<krabador> !installazione | wwig
<ubot-it> wwig: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<krabador> e selezioni il supporto come destinazione di installazione
<wwig> Grazie, un'ultima cosa, mi sai indicare il link per scaricare la 15.04 dayly?
<krabador> aspetta domani
<krabador> e non ti servirà
<krabador> :D
<wwig> lo so :D
<wwig> di solito tra la beta e la release ci sono molti aggiornamenti?
<krabador> beh, si
<krabador> ci sono componenti che vengono introdotti direttamente alla fine, nonostante tutto il periodo di sviluppo
<krabador> e durante lo sviluppo , ogni giorno sono tanti gli aggiornamenti
<wwig> ok grazie, la scarico domani, nel frattempo mi indicheresti per favore il link alla 14.10 dayly?
<krabador> la 14.10 daily non esiste piu'.
<weltall> ?
<wwig> quindi cosa posso fare per averne una già aggiornata?
<krabador> hai fatto 30, fai 31, aspetti domani , ed amen
<wwig> ok grazie :)
<krabador> wwig, non ha molto senso perdere tempo con la daily di oggi, con la stabile di domanni
<krabador> ma se proprio non ce la fai ad aspettare http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<wwig> grazie, mi serve solo per verificare la compatibilità dell'hardware
<wwig> mi link anche la gnome?
<krabador> wwig, clicca 2 volte su "parent directory"
<ubuntustudio> ciao a tutti volevo sapere come mai quando accedo all' hd con ubuntu studio mi dice hd da montare impossibile ? manca una  applicazione ? e se si cosa fare se non so digitare dal terminale esiste il modo di lavorare con le applicazioni senza usare il terminale ? grazie
<nuccio> buongiorno, ero intervenuto prima ma non funziona qualcosa, come si fa ad attivare il tracpad, ho un asus e ubuntu 64 bit, grazie
<Razer00> salve
<Razer00> ho un problema con il wifi, c'è qualcuno che può aiutarmi?
<cybernova> Razer00, che versione di ubuntu hai? e qual'è il problema che ti si presenta?
<Razer00> ho ubuntu 14.04, il problema è con la scheda di rete rtl8723be che risulta installata, ma non rileva il wifi
<Razer00> nessuna connessione wifi*
<Razer00> avevo già provato a seguire delle guide in merito, ma con scarsi risultati
<cybernova> Razer00, ho la stessa scheda wifi, è interna vero?
<Razer00> si, ho un portatile hp 455
<Razer00> la scheda è installata anche sui lenovo
<cybernova> Razer00, si io ho un 430, allora devi scaricare questo zip da qua: https://github.com/lwfinger/rtlwifi_new/archive/master.zip
<Razer00> l'avevo già sul pc, probabilmente l'avevo già scaricato
<Razer00> avevo seguito una guida ma non ho ottenuto risultati
<cybernova> Razer00, ti consiglio di riscaricarlo perchè ogni settimana all'incirca viene sempre migliorato e corretto, poi apri un terminale e ti porti all'interno della cartella scompattata
<Razer00> poi?
<cybernova> Razer00, poi dai il comando: sudo make install
<Razer00> ok
<Razer00> fatto
<Razer00> devo riavviare?
<cybernova> Razer00, si
<Razer00> nel caso avessi ancora bisogno, se rientro qui tra 2-3 minuti ci sei ancora?
<cybernova> Razer00, si
<razer00> cybernova, rieccomi
<razer00> purtroppo non funziona...
<razer00> al riavvio mi da network disconnected
<cybernova> razer00, è molto strano, vediamo che succede...da terminale dai: rfkill list
<razer00> e per la connessione sono per il momento obbligato a usare la pennina
<cybernova> !paste  | razer00
<ubot-it> razer00: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<razer00> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10866967/
<cybernova> razer00, iwlist scanning sempre su paste
<razer00> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10866974/
<razer00> la wlan0 è quella integrata del pc, quella che da dei risultati è la pennina esterna
<cybernova> razer00, uname -r && ifconfig su paste
<razer00> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10866988/
<cybernova> razer00, lsmod | grep rtl su paste
<razer00> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10867003/
<cybernova> razer00, è molto strano...ma questa rete a cui ti connetti quanto dista?
<razer00> windows la becca al massimo del segnale
<razer00> sarà 20mt
<razer00> nemmeno se uso il router del telefono a 20 cm la trova
<cybernova> razer00, comunque confermi che la stessa scheda in windows funzia?
<razer00> si
<cybernova> razer00, non so che dirti, le reti anche con il driver vecchio presente nel kernel prima le doveva rilevare
<razer00> =(
<razer00> capito
<razer00> cosa altro posso provare?
<razer00> mi conviene aspettare e vedere se ci saranno dei risvolti in futuro?
<cybernova> razer00, il fatto è che la scheda è supportata e funziona
<cybernova> razer00, come ultima cosa potresti provare a ripristinare il sistema
<cybernova> razer00, magari hai modificato qualche cosa o hai installato qualcosa che ha fatto danni
<razer00> è possibile fare un ripristino senza necessariamente installare da capo con la pennina?
<cybernova> !ripristino | razer00
<ubot-it> razer00: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<razer00> ok ti ringrazio!! =)
<cybernova> razer00, figurati
<FreeWolF> ciao a tutti
<pandino95> Salve, volevo sapere se posso passare da ubuntu 32 bit a 64 bit
<Carlin0> pandino95, devi reinstallare
<pandino95> nel temminale mi vengono fuori gli (Im)
<Carlin0> eh ?
<pandino95> dove aver digitato cat /proc/cpuinfo
<pandino95> il mio è un xp del 2006
<Carlin0> pandino95, sudo apt install pastebinit
<Carlin0> e poi
<Carlin0> cat /proc/cpuinfo | pastebinit
<Carlin0> pasta il link
<pandino95> il link?
<Carlin0> pandino95, li hai dati sti 2 comandi ?
<pandino95> si
<Carlin0> e non ti ha dato un link come risposta ?
<pandino95> io ho digitato nel terminale (cat /proc/cpuinfo e cat /proc/cpuinfo | pastebinit) e è venuto fuori un  bordello di dati
<Carlin0> cat /proc/cpuinfo | pastebinit
<Carlin0> ultima volta poi vado via
<Carlin0> se ti dai una mossa e fai come ti si dice
<pandino95> ma cosa devo fare?
<pandino95> adesso si, ho riprovato e mi da il link
<pandino95> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10867676/
<Carlin0> pandino95, puoi installare la 64 bit se vuoi
<pandino95> grazie mille, scusa..  Ma principalmente cosa cambia dal 32 bit?
<Carlin0> l'architettura
<Carlin0> pandino95, se non fai grandi cose va benissimo anche la 32
<pandino95> no no non faccio tante cose anzi
<pandino95> ho unaltro problema da chiedervi gentilmente
<pandino95> vorrei configurare la mia stampante canon laser LBP 7680cx, è possibile?
<pandino95> ho provato di tutto ma non ci riesco
<Carlin0> le canon sono molto ostiche con linux
<Carlin0> pandino95, ci sono i driver → http://driversupports.com/canon-lbp7680cx-driver-download/
<Carlin0> !chat | pandino95
<ubot-it> pandino95: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<pandino95> aaaaaa benon, perchè è configurata per l'altro computer e visto che non sono lontano ho comprato uno sdoppiatore e una prolunga per collegarlo anche a questo, ma non riesco a trovare in nessuna porta del computer la stampante
<pandino95> Carlin0 Grazie di tutto
<bipp> Buonasera
<Sagitt> ragazzi cosa fa di preciso il comando: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a?
<mettiu> buonasera devo scrivere dentro un file .sh nella cartella /sbin  se apro il file direttamente dalla cartella riesco a mettere lo script, ma non riesco a salvarlo, credo che mi manchino i permessi. come devo fare?
<BillDog> ciao a tutti... qualcuno mi dà un consiglio?
<bock> BillDog, chiedi pure
<BillDog> Grazie bock
<bock> BillDog, di cos'hai bisogno?
<BillDog> ho pensato di installare ubuntu su un pc che dovrà essere senza tastiera e mouse ma solo touch
<BillDog> visto che lo devo tenere come free internet nel mio bar e non volevo pagare licenza win.. per principio :)
<BillDog> me la cavicchio con linux ma non sono espertissimo... credi sia molt conmplicato farlo fuinzionare a dovere?
<bock> BillDog, quindi vorresti un consiglio su quale distro installare?
<bock> BillDog, dipende cosa devono fare i tuoi clienti :)
<BillDog> anche... ma leggendo i bvari forum mi pare che ubuntu op ubuntu gnome sia la migliore... sbaglio?
<BillDog> navigare in internet
<bock> BillDog, se devono navigare non ci sono problemi, comunque il tuo pc che caratteristiche ha?
<BillDog> celeron 1gb ram eee pc et1620 asus
<bock> BillDog, su un eee pc non riesci a installare ubuntu, il pc andrebbe lentissimo...
<BillDog> va lentissmo anche con xp :)
<bock> BillDog, ho anch'io un eee pc dell'asus e mi sono trovato bene con la distro Xubuntu
<BillDog> che mio consigli quindi?
<bock> Gli eee pc non hanno molta potenza :)
<BillDog> infatti... solo che è carino, anzichè buttarlo lo metto nel bar per chi vuol nabvigare senza spendere nulla
<bock> BillDog, di installare Xubuntu a 32 bit :) se poi lo usate solo per navigare va più che bene :)
<BillDog> ha schermo grande...
<BillDog> e configurare touch fa da solo?
<bock> BillDog, non ho mai provato a installare schermi touch, però penso, che dovrebbe fare da solo, oppure ci sarà un'applicazione da scaricare che rileva schermi touch..
<BillDog> un cliente mi ha fatto vedere kubuntu su un pc simile...
<Carlin0> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<bock> BillDog, prova a vedere qui per il schermo http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/TouchScreenKit
<BillDog> ok.. leggo.. grazie mille
<bock> comunque BillDog risci a spostarti in #ubuntu-it-chat ???
<BillDog> come? enza che cerco io..
<bock> Qui si parla solo di problemi di installazione, hardware, software ecc.. in #ubuntu-it-chat è libera la conversazione
<BillDog> ah ok.. esco da qui
<BillDog> e entro la
<bock> BillDog, si entra nell'altro chan
<BillDog> grazie
#ubuntu-it 2015-04-23
<nuccio> ciao  a tuttiva il tracpad
<nuccio> come si attva il tracpad
<nuccio> ciao  a tuttiva il tracpad
<akis24> giorno
<iugin>  /msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER iugin fwkfxsonotwj
<matadores> buon giorno
<matadores> sono nel sito di supporto?
<ExPBoy> !supporto
<ubot-it> il canale di supporto è #ubuntu-it
<matadores> i miei problemi sono i seguenti
<matadores> la batteria mi dura solo 20 min del portatile  se mi potete dare un link utile da seguire su come installare Flash Professional CC
<matadores> #ubuntu-it
<bipp> Buongiorno!
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<matadores> giorno
<matadores> chi puo aiutarmi?
<jester-> !qualcuno | matadores
<ubot-it> matadores: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<matadores> capisco ma se è aiuto e non risponde nessuno come si fa ad evolvere il tutto?
<matadores> ovvio nessuno  è obligato a farlo ma non riesco a capire neanche chi cc'è in chat  (mettete una chat  migliore)?
<jester-> matadores: se non esponi il problema
<jester-> la chat è sprovvista di palla di vetro
<matadores> il problema è il seguente   come installare adobe fl profescional su ubuntu
<matadores> poi ne ho altri penso sino semplici
<jester-> matadores: attualmente ci sono 45 persone in canale non le vedi perché usi un client del menga
<jester-> matadores: adobe pro per ubuntu non esiste, eiste, forse, adobe acorbat sul sito
<jester-> acrobat*
<matadores> quindi non posso fare nulla?
<jester-> prendi il deb acrobat e lo installi, se vuoi roba winzoz usi winzoz oppure lo virtualizzi in linux
<matadores> preciso sono zero di linux
<matadores> quindi un tutorial buono è affidabile per evitare di  creare casini?
<jester-> matadores: linucs e winz non sono sostitutivi ma alternativi come la magana e la moto, se una app winz non esiste o c'è un'equivalente linux o usi winz
<matadores> ho capito ma tutorial non cè?
<jester-> !wiki
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org - http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GuidaWiki
<matadores> ripeto voglio evitare di fare casini  nel pc
<bipp> matadores: se non crei casini al PC non imparerai mai.
<matadores> già visto che alcuni tutoria  sono absoleti su ubuntu stesso
<bipp> matadores: si fanno danni per sistemarli.
<matadores> tipo per uno xampp
<matadores> e sorpresa se voglio disinstallare non trovo guide
<jester-> matadores: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GuidaWiki  è doc uffciale, ammaregano meglio aggiornato
<jester-> matadores: la pratica si acquisisce usando il sistema e risolvendo man mano i problemi che si presentano
<matadores> ok ho capito tanto la soluzione la devo trovare da me inbase alle vostre risposte
<matadores> quindi vi faccio diretto altre due richieste piu semplici sempre se potete
<jester-> matadores: visto che non possiamo usare direttamente il tuo pc ti supportiamo nella risoluzione del problema
<jester-> matadores: con winz come facevi?
<matadores> la prima come mai la batteria del mio notebook dura poco con questo sistema operativo
<jester-> matadores: perchè la tua scheda madre non è completamente supportata oppure il pc è scarso rispetto al tipo di ubuntu installato
<ExPBoy> oppure è datato
<matadores> e la seconda ho un notebook vecchio ed è un q1 ultradella samsung potete darmi il link per vedere cosa devo fare prima di installare ubuntu?
<jester-> !installazione
<ExPBoy> !installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<ExPBoy> !requisiti
<ubot-it> requisiti is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RequisitiDiSistema
<jester-> ExPBoy: e serve lubuntu 32 bit
<ExPBoy> eh
<matadores> il pc non è proprio datato e un toshiba satellite comprato nel 2013 4gb di ram
<ExPBoy> ma è samsung o toshiba?
<jester-> matadores: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RequisitiDiSistema
<matadores> il pc dove voglio installare definitivo ubuntu e il q1 ultra
<matadores> adesso l'ho tengo installato ubuntu sul toshiba
<jester-> matadores: leggi la guida
<ExPBoy> bho
<matadores> non mi hai capito?
<jester-> matadores: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RequisitiDiSistema
<jester-> matadores: le vedi le caratteristiche piu adatte per ogni rilascio?
<matadores> si
<matadores> quindi su il q1 ultra non va 14.0.4 di ubuntu?
<matadores> a 32 bi?
<jester-> matadores: lubuntu
<jester-> la piu leggera
<jester-> xbuntu medio leggera
<jester-> ubuntu kubuntu le piu pesanti
<matadores> ha 1.5 di ram e se non sbaglio 50 gb di hdd  a 32 bit
<matadores> entrate usb e il lettore dvd lo ha sempre tramite usb perchè tutti gli accesori furono comprati all'epoca
<matadores> 1600€  dellepoca mi spiace buttarli o regalarlo
<jester-> matadores: decisamente lubuntu. se non lo regge ti rimane puppylinux
<matadores> hmm
<jester-> matadores: il sistema operativo è sempre lo stesso cambia la grafica piu leggera e il numero di servizi caricati al boot
<Windows_Xp> buongiorno, scusate ho bisogno di una mano
<jester-> !qualcuno \ Windows_Xp
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jester-> !qualcuno | Windows_Xp
<ubot-it> Windows_Xp: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Windows_Xp> sono ipovedente, ho provato Orca su Unity, ma è altamente fastidioso parlando di qualità della voce, c'è un modo per usare altre voci tipo mbrola?
<Windows_Xp> Oppure c'è qualche altro screen reader o desktop che si integri meglio rispetto a Unity data la presenza della dash?
<jester-> Windows_Xp: sigh non ho esperienza in materia
<Windows_Xp> uhm, ho cercato in giro ma trovo che si possano installare le voci mbrola con Orca, ma giude zero...
<jester-> Windows_Xp: potresti installare gnome-session-fallback per avere gnome3 che è de convenzionale
<matadores> raga ma ubuntu mobile cè?
<matadores> sto vedendo  un videoche ci mettono ubuntu mobile sul q1 ultra
<Windows_Xp> Ok... più che per me, che ancora me la cavo senza bisogno di assistenti vocali, è per un mio amico ipovedente
<matadores> visto che in realtà il q1 ultra dispone di entrata di sim card
<jester-> matadores: certo che c'è non ricordo la marca del cellofono appena messo in vendita
<jester-> matadores: non mi risulta che ci sia per pc
<Windows_Xp> Il telefono con Ubuntu è BQ Aquaris E45 Ubuntu editgion
<jester-> !tablet
<ubot-it> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Nexus7 | Nexus7Multirom: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Nexus7Multirom | Scopri ubuntu touch: http://www.ubuntu-it.org/scopri-ubuntu/ubuntu-touch | Per indicazioni più precise su come procedere, visitare il canale #ubuntu-touch
<jester-> Windows_Xp: mbrola è nei repo, basrta installarlo
<jester-> basta*
<matadores> infatti il q1 ultra e anche tuch screen
<jester-> matadores: ubuntu supporta il tacc
<jester-> !info mbrola-it4
<ubot-it> mbrola-it4 (source: mbrola-it4): Italian female voice for Mbrola. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.1-2 (trusty), package size 4926 kB, installed size 6092 kB
<jester-> !info mbrola-it3
<ubot-it> mbrola-it3 (source: mbrola-it3): Italian male voice for Mbrola. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.1-2 (trusty), package size 5225 kB, installed size 6700 kB
<dersew> buongiorno a tutti
<dersew> avrei un piccolo problema, non sto riuscendo a venirne a capo
<Windows_Xp> grazie mille! come setto le voci mbrola per orcs?
<jester-> esponi
<jester-> Windows_Xp: non ho idea
<dersew> ho delle dipendenze da risolvere, quindi provo apt-get update -f
<dersew> ciò che succede è anomalo
<dersew> in quanto mi resta fisso su Correcting dependencies...
<dersew> senza dare ne Done ne Fail
<dersew> e sta così da ore
<jester-> Windows_Xp: per logica nelle impostazioni di orca
<dersew> devo attendere ancora o c'è qualcosa che nn va? :D
<jester-> dersew: installando un deb non da repo?
<dersew> no, in verità stavo facendo un update da 12.04 a 14.04 di un server, il mio socio per sbaglio ha riavviato mentre si "aggiornava"
<dersew> al ritorno, ho trovato questi problemi di dipendenze
<jester-> dersew: prova a dare questi comandi in sequenza
<Windows_Xp> La combinazione di tasti per aprire le impostazioni di Orca è cambiata oppure è ancora "ins + spacebar"?
<jester-> sudo dpkg --configure -a
<jester-> dersew: sudo apt-get -f install
<jester-> dersew: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<dersew> idem, resta fisso su Correcting dependencies...
<dersew> l'ho appena dato adesso il comando, ma da quel che ricordo era abbastanza veloce a dire Done o Fail
<dersew> e ovviamente al dpkg --configure -a ha dato degli errori
<jester-> Windows_Xp: mai usato orca, vai per tentativi  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Home?action=fullsearch&context=180&value=orca&titlesearch=Titoli
<jester-> dersew: dati tutti e 3?
<dersew> il terzo no, perkè sta ancora fisso su Correcting Dependencies
<dersew> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10870384/
<jester-> dersew: control-c
<Windows_Xp> dai che probabilmente sono sulla buona strada! mi manca solo testare a tutto spiano con Ubuntu Gnome, perché a quanto pare Orca è completo solo su Gnome
<jester-> ridai e lascia fare per un po
<dersew> ok, provo, ma è cmq una strada che avevo provato (invano)
<dersew> procedura letta sul forum
<jester-> se rimane incrocchiato sudo apt-get dist-upgrade se non va mi sa che serve un ripristino
<Windows_Xp> a che ora saranno rilasciati i link e i torrent per la 15.04?
<jester-> Windows_Xp: di solito la sera tardi
<jester-> !ripristino | dersew
<ubot-it> dersew: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<dersew> il dist-upgrade E: Unmet dependencies. Try using -f. resta così
<dersew> ovviamente l'install -f l'ho killato per dare il disp-upgrade
<Windows_Xp> OK, perfetto, questo significa che da domani dico addio a Windows 10 e inizio a provare a tutto spiano, grazie dell'aiuto!
<jester-> dersew: si è sminchiato mica poco
<dersew> si, me ne sono reso conto, il problema è che essendo un server, nn posso mettere le mani fisicamente
<dersew> e di conseguenza fare un ripristino
<dersew> con una live
<jester-> dersew: sei da remoto?
<dersew> si, ssh
<bipp> dersew: il server non ha un accesso da Cpanel o similari?
<dersew> no, nn ho installato il cpanel, c'è solo il manager di ovh
<jester-> dersew: vedo che le dipendenze sminchiate sono parecchie prova a dare sudo apt-get update
<dersew> ma se nn ricordo male c'è solo il reboot in recovery
<jester-> e poi i tre comandi
<dersew> l'update è l'unica cosa che va a buon fine
<dersew> ho ridato i comandi
<dersew> ma stessa cosa
<dersew> resta fisso sul Correcting
<jester-> dersew: provare in recovery se parte male non fa
<bipp> dersew: il manager di ovh per esperienza dovrebbe darti tutti gli strumenti utili per eseguire un ripristino/reistall della distro.
<dersew> reinstall si, lo so.. ma nn fa al caso mio..
<jester-> si ma avendo spento il pc durante avanzamento è andato fuori di testa perdendo i dati
<dersew> il ripristino, ora guardo
<dersew> eventualmente faccio partire in recovery e vediamo
<jester-> dersew: ultima razio  rm -rf /var/lib/apt/lists/*  che azzera apt dpkg poi apt-get update e i tre comandi
<dersew> nada
<dersew> si blocca al solito
<jester-> dersew: recovery e poi ripristino
<jester-> dersew: controlla il sources list che non sia mutilato
<jester-> !sourcesslist
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'sourcesslist'
<jester-> !sourceslist
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/SourcesList
<dersew> no, è ok
<dersew> ok, sto riavviando in rescue
<dersew> scusate, il mio socio è scomparso, e la mail cn la pasw per il rescue arriva a lui..
<dersew> vi aggiorno
<dersew> e cmq, dal manager di ovh, c'è solo reinstalla e rescue pro, non c'è il ripristina
<jester-> dersew: reinstalla non dovrebbe cancellare i dati
<dersew> si, c'è l'avviso
<dersew> formatta tutto
<dersew> cancella dati
<jester-> mizzica
<dersew> già
<akis24> dersew: io avrei provato a  svuotare la cache di apt  e provare sudo apt-get -u dist-upgrade  e  sudo apt-get -o Debug::pkgProblemResolver=yes dist-upgrade  cosi letto in giro
<dersew> provo
<dersew> riavvio in modalità normale :D
<jester-> dersew:  rm -rf /var/lib/apt/lists/*   sudo apt-get clean sudo apt-get -u dist-upgrad  diceva akis24 in regia
<dersew> credo di averli già provati stamane
<dersew> ma riprovo
<dersew> 2 sec
<jester-> provare sudo apt-get -u dist-upgrade  e  sudo apt-get -o Debug::pkgProblemResolver=yes dist-upgrade
<dersew> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10870543/
<jester-> dersew: sei connesso a internet?
<jester-> non trova il pacco
<dersew> certo che si
<dersew> sto via ssh
<dersew> :D
<jester-> dersew: allora il sourceslist è sminchiato, sudo apt-get update da errori?
<dersew> no
<dersew> l'unica cosa che nn da errori
<dersew> :D
<jester-> manca qualche voce allora
<jester-> dersew: o il server ha problemi di connessione internet
<dersew> ti posto il sorce.lst?
<jester-> posta
<dersew> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10870553/
<dersew> è ok il source
<dersew> dava quell'avviso perkè non era stato fatto update
<jester-> dersew: sembra a posto strano che non trovi libc6
<dersew> adesso ridà l'errore iniziale delle dipendenze
<dersew> anche con i comandi che diceva akis24
<jester-> dersew: sudo apt-get install --reinstall libc6
<dersew> nn va, problema con le dipendenze
<dersew> dice di provare con -f
<jester-> dersew: ancora dice che non trova il pacchetto loibc6?
<jester-> libc6
<jester-> dersew: prova pure a cambiare server apt
<dersew> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10870576/
<jester-> dersew: a me pare sia un problema di server apt o i connessione internet del server
<bipp> dersew: sempre per esperienza devi cambiare il source list :)
<jester-> in  sostanza non puo scaricare i pacchetti necessari
<jester-> dersew: cambia il server apt e controlla che il server sia connesso a internet
<dersew> il server è connesso ad internet
<dersew> come cambio server apt'
<dersew> ?
<jester-> allora cambia il sever
<jester-> dersew: sa ssh dovresti fare con sed
<jester-> o cambi a mano riga per riga
<bipp> dersew: inoltre, sempre per consiglio, dai uno sguardo ai nameserver "che spesso" non riescono a risolvere (gli attuali, se ne hai). Ti consiglio quelli di Google.
<bipp> dersew: hai la versione 14 di ubuntu?
<dersew> 12.04
<dersew> ho provato ad aggiornare ed è successo il patatrac
<dersew> adesso riavviando mi dice 14.04
<dersew> ma c credo poco :D
<bipp> dersew: un attimo :)
<jester-> dersew: se vuoi ti mando il mio e rinomini il sources in uso
<dersew> si, grazie
<jester-> spe che cerco il 14.04
<bipp> dersew: per modificare puoi provare: sudo nano path oppure entrare con un client (se hai windows WINSCP usando la porta SSH)
<jester-> dersew: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/501061/sources.list
<dersew> tt ok, tranne alla fine che da
<dersew> W: GPG error: http://extras.ubuntu.com trusty Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 16126D3A3E5C1192
<jester-> dersew: commenta le righe con extra
<dersew> k
<jester-> !gpgerr  | dersew oppure
<ubot-it> dersew oppure: Se ricevi errori di chiave GPG dopo aver aggiunto dei repository personalizzati, identifica la chiave GPG che  restituisce l'errore ricevuto ( per esempio  437D05B5 ) ed esegui da terminale:  gpg --keyserver  keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys <codice_chiaveGPG> && gpg --export --armor | sudo apt-key add - && sudo apt-get  update
<dersew> ok commentato e nessun errore dopo l'update
<dersew> provo upgrade
<dersew> niente, errore di dipendenze
<dersew> provo -f install
<dersew> niente, si riblocca su Correcting dependences... senza dare nessun esito
<jester-> dersew: apt-get update dato?
<dersew> si
<jester-> e ha aggiornato senza errori?
<dersew> aggiornato?
<dersew> ha fatto l'update senza errori
<dersew> upgrade da errori
<jester-> è incrocchiato assai
<jester-> dist-opgrade?
<jester-> upgrade
<dersew> sempre problema di dipendenze
<jester-> non so che altro dirti
<dersew> dice di fare -f install
<dersew> ma li si blocca al solito
<jester-> dersew: le akis stringhe?
<dersew> senza esito
<dersew> già provate
<dersew> invano
<jester-> mi sa che è irreversibile
<dersew> oh che bello
<jester-> penitenza per il socio
<dersew> dito in c... per me
<dersew> però
<dersew> :D
<bipp> dersew: ovh ti offre il servizio di backup di ciò che ti serve?
<dersew> a pagamento
<bipp> dersew: se si, salvi tutto e reistalli
<dersew> ma il backup lo posso fare senza problemi
<dersew> il problema è che reinstallare tutto
<dersew> c'è da configurare il mondo
<dersew> e anche più
<jester-> non avendo accesso diretto al server non saprei come potresti ripristinare, o ti fai un backup di dati e impostazioni varie e ripristini
<dersew> e dato che c'è su un sistema configurato 3 anni fa
<dersew> nn ricordo nemmeno tutto ciò che c'è da configurare
<jester-> dersew: aveno accesso diretto potresti fare in 20 minuti
<jester-> reinstallando sopra senza formattare
<dersew> c'è un'opzione netboot
<dersew> può essere utile?
<jester-> dersew: a sapere che fa
<bipp> dersew: è l'opzione network boot, non fa al tuo caso ;-)
<dersew> avviare in modalità network
<dersew> questo è ciò che dice :D
<jester-> dersew: è installazione da rete mi pare
<jester-> ma renstallando i file di conf te li sega comunque
<bipp> dersew: non hai possibilità di creare un pacchetto con tutte le configurazioni dell'applicazione impattata?
<dersew> sono programmi di terze parti quelli che nn voglio perdere le config
<dersew> e sn parecchi
<dersew> il resto, i config di sistema nn mi preoccupano
<jester-> vado a pranz
<bipp> ciao jester-
<dersew> b.pranzo e grazie mille jester-
<bipp> dersew: come ti ha suggerito jester- non ci sono altre possibilità :)
<matadores> sapete comando per terminare uno screen?
<matadores> e per visualizzare gli errori del sito?
<matadores> per screnn intendo il comando screen php nomefile.php
<gigirock> matadores, ma perche' devi fare screen php nomefile.php ?
<matadores> su la ,ia vps
<matadores> per far partire il server.php
<gigirock> http://bit.ly/1PnNqn3 | matadores
<matadores> grazie
<gigirock> cmq ctrl -a d esce dallo screen ma non lo termina
<gigirock> se devi terminare nomefile.php penso che killall nomefile.php lo ammazza cmq
<gigirock> screen -r torni dentro
<matadores> grazie
<matadores> e per visualizzare eventuali errori o quantaltro delle cartelle o faile del sito esiste  qualche comando?
<matadores> senza visualizare sempre con filezilla?
<matadores> altra cosa sapete dove posso scaricare una guida per incominciare a imparare i comandi basilari e un po piu evoluti  da fare tramite terminale sia su notebok che su vpa
<matadores> vps
<gigirock> matadores, dal windows ?
<gigirock> matadores cmq con protocollo scp .... se il tuo server lo supporta
<gigirock> in windows winscp
* akis24 changed the topic of #ubuntu-it to: L'argomento di #ubuntu-it è: Canale italiano ufficiale di supporto per Ubuntu | Regolamento e info registrazione: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida | Non incollare in canale, usare http://pastebin.ubuntu.com | Log del canale: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | È uscita Ubuntu 15.04 Vivid Vervet: http://releases.ubuntu.com/15.04/
* akis24 changed the topic of #ubuntu-it to: L'argomento di #ubuntu-it è: Canale italiano ufficiale di supporto per Ubuntu | Regolamento e info registrazione: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida | Non incollare in canale, usare http://pastebin.ubuntu.com | Log del canale: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | È uscita Ubuntu 15.04 Vivid Vervet : http://releases.ubuntu.com/15.04/
<matadores> ho un problema
<matadores> ho installato ampp correttamente nel pc
<matadores> ma ora non parte
<matadores> amppsé
<akis24> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Xampp
<akis24> matadores:  sembra si debba avviare con  sudo /opt/lampp/lampp start
<matadores> e ma su ampps  dice di cliccare su lo starter di ampps(non è xampp)
<matadores> come carico immaggine per farvi vedere cosi mi potete dire il dafarsi ?
<akis24> !image | matadores
<ubot-it> matadores: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<akis24> matadores:  passa in chat qui si supporta solo roba ufficiale presente nei repo di ubuntu
<akis24> !chat | matadores
<ubot-it> matadores: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<matadores> ok ma ho usato la versione per ubuntu
<matadores> di ampps
<akis24> matadores:  cambia nulla stessa risposta
<mykevirus> Buonasera, dopo l'aggiornamento di routine e il successivo riavvio ubuntu mi chiede la password
<mykevirus> e nonostante sia giusta me la richiede
<gigirock> mykevirus, evidentemente non e' giusta
<mykevirus> gigirock è giusta perchè con alt ctrl f1 ci entro
<gigirock> mykevirus, oppure hai settata la tastiera mericana e la password contiene qualche carattere speciale
<mykevirus> gigirock comunque avevo l'accesso diretto
<gigirock> in che senso ?
<krabador> mykevirus, che ubuntu?
<mykevirus> la password è giusta perchè con ctrl+alt+F1 riesco ad entrare, ho ubuntu 14.04.02
<gigirock> e allora da ctrl alt f1 entra come root e cambia la password di user
<mykevirus> la pass che uso e la stessa che inserisco all'avvio ma non mi fa entrare
<gigirock> e allora da ctrl alt f1 entra come root e cambia la password di user
<mykevirus> come faccio?
<gigirock> mykevirus, passw utente
<krabador> mykevirus, ctrl alt f1 , accedi , sudo su
<krabador> passwd utente
<mykevirus> scusa non ho capito
<krabador> mykevirus, hai detto che con ctrl alt f1, accedi, no?
<mykevirus> si
<krabador> allora, ctrl alt f1, accedi, digiti sudo su
<krabador> poi passwd <nomeutente>
<mykevirus> provo
<chiaraBL> buona sera c'è qualcuno che mi può aiutare x un problema con stampante e ubuntu?
<krabador> chiaraBL, chiedi
<gigirock> !qualcuno | chiaraBL
<ubot-it> chiaraBL: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<chiaraBL> uso ubuntu 14.10.... e fino qualche giorno fa riuscivo a stampare anche in wifi ora non più...e non me la riconosce più in wifi  come  posso fare?
<gigirock> chiaraBL, puoi accedere ai menu della stampante ?
<chiaraBL> si e me la trova collegata tramite usb
<lasa81> buonasera a tutti....mi sapete dire per quale ragione, quando connetto il mio galaxy s5 tramite usb, ubuntu me lo rileva...mi riconosce sia memoria ext che mem dispositivo ma quando entro nelle cartelle (per es quella delle foto) non riesco ad aprirle ?
<krabador> lasa81, sudo nautilus
<gigirock> chiaraBL, ma la stampante e' collegata con usb al computer ?
<chiaraBL> ora si
<lasa81> krabador: ...mm..in quella schermata non mi vede il cell...O_o
<krabador> lasa81, te lo vede , se l'hai montato immediatamente prima
<gigirock> chiaraBL, e cosi' non stampa ?
<krabador> lasa81, vai direttamente su /media, e vedi il punto di mount
<chiaraBL> gigirock no non stampa proprio se non è collegato il cavo usb
<lasa81> ok krabador spe..
<krabador> chiaraBL, http://localhost:631/
<krabador> da un browser
<chiaraBL> aperto e in stampanti me ne trova due dicendo inattiva
<lasa81> krabador: forse mi sto perdenndo in un bicchier d'acqua..ma su media vedo solo montate le mie 2 partizioni...
<lasa81> eppure dalla toolbar laterale riesco a vedere SAMSUNG Android e a navigarci dentro... O_o
<krabador> lasa81, il telefono è collegato e precedentemente montato ,e non smontato ?
<lasa81> si si..collegato e montato..tant'è che se clicco col tasto dx su SAMSUNG Android sulla barra laterale mi da come opzione smonta kimal73
<lasa81> ops krabador
<krabador> lasa81, ctrl l
<krabador> copi l'indirizzo
<krabador> sudo nautilus
<krabador> ctrl l
<krabador> incolli
<krabador> vedi che fa
<lasa81> krabador: mpossibile mostrare tutto il contenuto di «usb:002,004 (mtp)»: Operazione non supportata
<krabador> lasa81, ma l'hai montato come usb mass storage?
<krabador> lasa81, hai rom stock o custom rom?
<krabador> lasa81, che indirizzo ha il mount ?
<lasa81> krabador:  non so come sia montato sinceramente....rom stock originalissima..
<krabador> 4.cosa?
<lasa81> indirizzo di mount mtp://[usb:002,004]/
<krabador> lasa81, in mtp non puoi scorrere le cartelle
<lasa81> come no krabador? riesco a entrarci nella cartelle..
<lasa81> vedo anche i files...
<lasa81> il problema è che non riesco ad aprirli...
<krabador> lasa81, clicca sul mount a sinistra , in nautilus
<krabador> ctrl l
<lasa81> krabador:  mi son scordato di dirti...se li provo ad aprire dalla cartella direttamente non li apre..se li copio e incollo sulla scrivania per esempio invece si..
<lasa81> krabador:  non ho capito...sudo nautilus.. poi dove sarebbe mount?
<krabador> chiudi nautils, smonta correttamente il telefono , rimonta, e dimmi che opzioni di montaggio il telefono ti visualizza
<krabador> sul telefon
<lasa81> krabador: ho fatto come mi hai detto...smontato...scollegato usb...ricollegato...quando lo ricollego mi appare semplicemente la schermata di nautilus  dove visualizzo la card ext e la memoria telefono
<lasa81> non mi fa scegliere le opzioni di montaggio..me lo apre direttamente come ti ho detto..
<krabador> android 4.cosa?
<krabador> o quale stock?
<lasa81> android lollipop
<lasa81> 5.0
<krabador> lasa81, apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> dpkg -l | grep mtp > file
<krabador> cat file | pastebinit
<lasa81> con telefono connesso?
<lasa81> oppure lo smonto?
<krabador> no, anche senza telefono connesso
<krabador> quale ubuntu?
<lasa81> ubuntu 14.04
<mykevirus> non riesco ad entrare
<lasa81> krabador:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/10873293/
<mykevirus> riassumo, ho effettuato gli aggiornamenti proposti. Al riavvio successivo mi chiede password per effettuare accesso
<mykevirus> fino ad allora avevo l'accesso diretto senza password
<krabador> mykevirus, " <mykevirus> gigirock è giusta perchè con alt ctrl f1 ci entro  "
<mykevirus> inserisco la password, lo schermo si oscurisce per un attimo e poi ricompare la schermata che chiede la password
<krabador> è vero o no ?
<mykevirus> si
<krabador> ed hai provato a fare quanto di cui prima?
<krabador> lasa81, che ubuntu?
<krabador> lasa81, ok, letto
<lasa81> krabador:  14.04
<mykevirus> si e mi chiede sempre la password
<mykevirus> all'avvio
<akis24> sera
<mykevirus> da quando ho fatto l'aggiornamento, all'avvio ubuntu mi chiede la password, nonostante la inserisca correttamente me la richiede.
<krabador> lasa81, allora, attacca il device, monta, e lascia il telefono sbloccato
<krabador> e prova ad interagire in nautilus
<mykevirus> non riesco ad entrare neanche con la sessione ospite
<krabador> mykevirus, ctrl alt f2 , fai il login, sudo service lightdm stop
<lasa81> krabador: intendi tastiera sbloccata?
<krabador> sudo apt-get remove --purge lightdm
<krabador> lasa81, si
<lasa81> ora provo
<lasa81> krabador: niente da fare..sempre stesso errore
<krabador> mykevirus, sudo apt-get install --reinstall lightdm
<lasa81> krabador: doppio click su un immagine..mi si apre il visualizzatore immagini che dice IMPOSSIBILE APRIRE .. Failed to open input stream for file
<krabador> lasa81, lollipop ha complicato abbastanza per quanto riguarda il collegamento usb
<lasa81> azz...peggio del kitkat con il problema di scrittura su extsd?
<krabador> lasa81, in ogni caso, mtp è un protocollo di collegamento con il quale puoi gestire vari aspetti con software vari
<mykevirus> krabador fatto riavvio?
<krabador> mykevirus, riavvia
<krabador> lasa81, la musica, con software come rythmbox , eccetera
<lasa81> krabador:  ho provato ad aprire con gimp un immagine.. l'errore è questo: L'apertura di "/run/user/1000/gvfs/mtp:host=%5Busb%3A002%2C006%5D/Card/DCIM/Camera/20150131_145534.jpg" è fallita: Impossibile aprire '/run/user/1000/gvfs/mtp:host=%5Busb%3A002%2C006%5D/Card/DCIM/Camera/20150131_145534.jpg' in lettura: Operazione non supportata
<mykevirus> krabador niente, mi chiede ancora password, e per un attimo adesso esce una finesca che indica un errore
<mykevirus> ma poi sparisce da sola
<krabador> mykevirus, sempre ctrl alt f2
<krabador> sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm
<krabador> riavvii
<lasa81> krabador: ho provato anche con alcuni mp3 che avevo caricato sul cell..niente da fare..mi apre il lettore musicare ma non  va
<krabador> lasa81, mtp-detect | grep idVendor
<krabador> mtp-detect | grep idProduct
<krabador> pastebin di entrambi
<krabador> a telefono connesso
<lasa81> mi dice che mtp-detect non è installato krabador
<krabador> lasa81, groups | pastebinit
<mykevirus> kabrador ancora niente
<krabador> lasa81, sudo apt-get install mtp-tools mtpfs
<lasa81> krabador: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10873530/
<mykevirus> krabador
<krabador> lasa81, mtp-detect | grep idVendor
<krabador> mtp-detect | grep idProduct
<krabador> mykevirus, ctrl alt f1 ,  sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<mykevirus> krabador eventualmente per recuperare i dati memorizzati per una eventuale formattazione come faccio?
<akis24> mykevirus: che versione di ubuntu ?
<akis24> mykevirus:  krabador se dovuto allontanare un momento ..
<mykevirus> ok, ho la 14.04.02 lts
<mykevirus> akis24 ho 14.04.02 LTS
<mykevirus> akis24 continua a chiedere la password
<akis24> mykevirus: Ctrl-Alt-F1    poi dai  sudo mv ~/.Xauthority ~/.Xauthority.backup   e dopo  sudo service lightdm restart  e riprovi
<mykevirus> akis24 ok provo, attendi
<akis24> mykevirus: posta il risultato su paste
<mykevirus> akis24 il simbolo come lo metto?
<akis24> mykevirus:  fai copia e incolla del comando cosi vai sul sicuro
<mykevirus> akis24 sto usando un pc con windows per chattare e sto scrivendo a mano sul pc che ha ubuntu
<akis24> mykevirus:  (AltGR) + ì   se ti riferisci a  ~
<mykevirus> akis24 mi dice che mv ~/.Xauthority comando sconosciuto
<akis24> mykevirus: sudo mv ~/.Xauthority ~/.Xauthority.backup
<mykevirus> aspetta ho sbagliato
<mykevirus> akis24, allora, mi ha dato le seguenti stringhe: lightdm stop/waiting e poi lightdm start/running, process 3229
<akis24> mykevirus: dai l'altro comando     sudo service lightdm restart      o prova a riavviare
<mykevirus> akis24 ho già dato quel comando e mi ha dato i risultati che ho scritto
<akis24> mykevirus:  riavvia e prova
<mykevirus> ok
<mykevirus> akis24 niente, mi chiede la password e nonistante sia esatta me la richiede
<akis24> mykevirus: aspetta ..
<akis24> mykevirus: a ogni comando che dai dovresti avere un link se hai seguito krabador   se mi fai vedere  magari ti seguo meglio
<mykevirus> akis24: scusa ma non ho capito
<akis24> [21:18:54] <krabador> mykevirus, ctrl alt f1 ,  sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<akis24> [21:19:14] <krabador> sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<akis24> mykevirus: li hai dati questi comandi prima ?
<mykevirus> akis24 si li ho dati
<akis24> mykevirus: quando dai un comando sul terminale  dovresti avere anche un link da postare in canale cosi vediamo il risultato del tipo http: ecc ecc
<mykevirus> akis24 come ho scritto prima non sto chattando con lo stesso pc in cui c'è ubuntu, è un problema?
<akis24> mykevirus:  e direi di si visto che dovremmo vedere il risultato dei comandi
<cristian_c> mykevirus, da quale ubuntu sei partito?
<mykevirus> akis24 ok, se non ti dispiace ora dovrei chiudere perchè è tardi, ti ricontatto domani?
<akis24> mykevirus: come vuoi
<mykevirus> akis24 nel frattempo come faccio a recupoerare i file?
<akis24> mykevirus: quali file ?
<cristian_c> mykevirus, hai tranquillamente accesso all'hard disk da live
<mykevirus> quelli che ho sulla partizione, a cui non riesco ad entrare
<cristian_c> oppure da modalità di ripristino
<mykevirus> cristian_c con il disco live non riesco a vedere il contenuto della cartella interessata
<mykevirus> cristian_c ,modalità di ripristino?
<cristian_c> mykevirus, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ModalitaDiRipristino
<mykevirus> cristian_c do un'occhiata grazie
<cristian_c> mykevirus, ma non hai ancora detto quale ubuntu usi
<cristian_c> e da quale sei partito
<cristian_c> mykevirus, poi, servirebbe vedere i permessi del file .Xauthority
<matita90> ciao sono un principiante.. mi hanno installato ubuntu14.10 nel computer e fin a ora zero problemi. però ora non riesco a navigare con la rete di casa mia nonostante il pc sembri connesspo
<matita90> ora sono collegato da un altro computer
<bock> matita90, io l'ho appena installata quella versione e non ho problemi di connessione..
<bock> matita90, sei connesso in wifi o ethere?
<matita90> wifi
<bock> matita90, teoricamente quando lo colleggi basta solo la password, e basta anche perchè è configurato di deafult...
<bock> matita90, proprio non carica niente?
<matita90> no zero.. eppure i segnali da come se fosse proprio connesso
<Carlin0> matita90, se dai al terminale → ping -c 3 google.com
<Carlin0> risponde o no ?
<bock> matita90, non saprei aiutarti perchè non mi sono mai capitati questi problemi
<bock> matita90, lascio la parola a Carlin0
<cristian_c> !amefunge | bock
<ubot-it> bock: un po' di buonsenso... solo perché ne sei capace non vuol dire che dovresti farlo (o consigliarlo ad altri). Pensa prima di agire. "A me funziona" non significa che può andare bene per tutti. L'ultima versione di qualsiasi cosa non sempre è raccomandabile se vuoi un sistema stabile.
<matita90> come dovrei fare per dare aL TERMINALE..SONO UN principiante completamente
<cristian_c> bock, sopratutto considerando il fatto che ogni pc monta un hardware diverso
<bock> cristian_c, si, lo so che ogni pc ha il suo hardware è che a me non è mai capitato e non saprei...
<bock> ctrl+alt+T
<bock> matita90,  ctrl+alt+T
<bock> cristian_c, teoricamente i driver della scheda di rete non sono Open?
<Carlin0> bock, dipende dalla scheda
<matita90> mi dice comando non trovato
<Carlin0> matita scrivi questo comando
<cristian_c> bock, molto semplicemente, esistono vari driver per vari chip wifi
<cristian_c> e non è detto che tutto funzioni correttamente
<Carlin0> sudo apt install pastebinit
<Carlin0> e dopo (matita90)
<Carlin0> ping -c 3 google.com | pastebinit
<cristian_c> !pastebinit
<ubot-it> pastebinit è la versione a linea di comando equivalente di !pastebin - L'output di un comando oppure del testo possono essere reindirizzati a pastebinit, il quale risponde con un URL contenente l'output - Per usare pastebinit, installare il pacchetto « pastebinit » dall'ubuntu software center - Esempio di utilizzo: comando | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<bock> cristian_c, quel comando serve solo per vedere quanti ms ci mette a rispondere il server di google?
<Carlin0> serve anche a vedere se è connesso
<cristian_c> bock, consulta il manuale del comando, ma effettivamente serve per verificare la risposta del server
<Carlin0> magari è connesso e non naviga per altri motivi
<matita90> se calco invio dopo la prima frase nn mi fa scrivere più nulla e mi chiede una password del computer
<Carlin0> e tu metti la tua pass
<bock> Carlin0, di connessione non ne so molto a livello software, so solo teoricamente come funziona il tutto...
<matita90> messa .. mi dice di provare apt-get update o --fix mixing
<matita90> niente
<matita90> nessun altro riesce a darmi una mano ??
<bock> matita90, quando hai eseguito quel comando cosa ti è apparso nel terminale?
<bock> matita90, se non ci dici cosa ti appare dopo quel comando è difficcile capire cosa fare, sennò andiamo alla ceca..
<matita90> mi dice 0% connessione ubuntu
<matita90> e poi di provare quelle due funzioni che ho scritto
<bock> matita90, e le hai provate?
<matita90> si ma dice che nn le ha trovate
<bock> matita90, ridai quel comando e posta su ubuntupastebin il tutto
<bock> matita90, riesci a fare uno screen del terminale e con l'altro pc lo carichi in rete?
<Carlin0> matita90, dai solo questo comando e dimmi cosa risponde → ping -c 1 google.com
<matita90> come faccio a fare la freccia??
<Carlin0> senza la freccia
<Carlin0> ping -c 1 google.com
<matita90> niente
<Carlin0> niente cosa vuol dire ?
<matita90> va solo a capo
<Carlin0> impossibile qualcosa deve rispondere
<matita90> ora si
<matita90> ping : unknown host google.com
<cristian_c> matita90, per favore, posta i risultati dei comandi su pastebin
<cristian_c> matita90, hai problemi con wifi o anche via cavo?
<matita90> non so come sinceramente
<cristian_c> !paste | matita90
<ubot-it> matita90: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<matita90> se non mi funziona internet comefaccio a entrarci
<Carlin0> matita90, rispondi a questo → <cristian_c> matita90, hai problemi con wifi o anche via cavo?
<cristian_c> matita90, ora non stai chattando via web?
<matita90> da un altro pc
<matita90> via cavo non ho provato
<Carlin0> matita90, ma prima si connetteva il wifi ?
<matita90> da altre reti da questa mai
<Carlin0> ceh router hai ? quello telecom per caso ?
<cristian_c> <matita90> via cavo non ho provato <-- allora prova
<matita90> ora provo
<matita90> via cavo funziona
<Carlin0> <matita90> ciao sono un principiante.. mi hanno installato ubuntu14.10 nel computer e fin a ora zero problemi. però ora non riesco a navigare con la rete di casa mia nonostante il pc sembri connesspo
<Carlin0> che altre reti avevi provato scusa ?
<matita90> in altre case
<cristian_c> matita90, bene, ora sai che il problema è sulla scheda wifi
<cristian_c> matita90, quindi , qual'è la tua scheda wifi?
<Carlin0> cioè tu col tuo pc provi prima  a casa di altri e poi a casa tua ?
<matita90> il wifi l abbiamo messo 2 giorni fa
<Carlin0> matita90, fai così collega col cavo e vieni qui collegato da quel pc
<cristian_c> esatto
<matita904> ok
<matita904> cosa provo a fare?? sono matita90
<matita904> nessuno mi da una mano??
<jester-> circa?
<matita904> non riesco a collegarmi con il wifi da questo computer
<jester-> matita904: scheda wifi?
<cristian_c> matita904, lshw -C network
<cristian_c> matita904, ping -c 1 www.google.com
<cristian_c> matita904, incolla i risultati su pastebin
<bip> Buonasera! E' una disfatta!
<cristian_c> bip, ?
<matita904> l ho copiata
<bip> Questa cosa dell'EFI UFO UEFI e similari è davvero stancante
<matita904> niente?
<bip> matita904: ciao, stiamo tutti aspettando te
<matita904> io ho copiaro suy quel sito
<bip> matita904: una volta che hai copiato le informazioni su quel sito, vedi, ti dovrebbe dare un link con un Numero vicino
<bip> Copia e incolla quel link in canale
<bip> matita904: se hai bisogno, scrivi, ti aiutiamo.
<bip> matita904: il silenzio non ci permette di fare null'altro :)
<Carlin0> matita904, sudo apt install pastebinit
<Carlin0> e dopo lshw -C network | pastebinit
<cristian_c> matita904, ma se non ci dai il link al paste possiamo solo indovinare
<jester-> lè mort
 * Carlin0 depone un crisantemo
<matita904> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10874318/plain/
<jester-> altri recitano un paio di requiem
<bip> !!!
<matita904> alleluia
<matita904> scusate non ci capisco nulla
<cristian_c>        product: RTL8192SE Wireless LAN Controller
<bip> matita904: ti spiego cosa hai fatto
<jester-> matita904: apri un terminale
<matita904> ok
<bip> matita904: dopo ora segui jester- :)
<jester-> matita904: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<matita904> ok
<matita904> fatto
<matita904> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10874350/plain/
<jester-> matita904: iwconfig | pastebint
<jester-> ti dara un url che incolli qui
<matita904> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10874363/plain/
<bip> Ho un problema con l'installazione del Grub :) (ultimo Passo Fatale)
<jester-> matita904: se non segui puoi pure uscire
<krabador> "ultimo passo fatale" ---> sistema con uefi?
<jester-> bip: da sistema wubi all'interno di winz?
<matita904> cosa ho sbagliato?
<bip> jester-: oh no! Per fortuna sono riuscito a fare un'installazione da chiavetta USB
<jester-> [23:34:41] <jester-> matita904: iwconfig | pastebint
<jester-> [23:34:55] <jester-> ti dara un url che incolli qui
<bip> jester-: I seguenti sistemi OP sono stati rilevati ....: windows vista loader (mah). Installare nel master boot record?
<jester-> !uefi | bip segui parte recupero boot loader
<ubot-it> bip segui parte recupero boot loader: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI | vedi anche https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<bip> jester-: l'istinto iniziale dice di si. Ed esce l'errore
<Carlin0> che errore ?
<jester-> bip: segui la guida
<jester-> se hai efi non c'è altro mezzo
<jester-> [23:34:41] <jester-> matita904: iwconfig | pastebint    nel terminale
<matita904> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10874392/
<matita904> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10874392/
<matita904> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10874392/
<matita904> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10874392/
<matita904> xo mettendo pastebinit.. non pastebint come hai scritto xk cosi mi diceva che nn dava risultato
<jester-> matita904: iwlist wlan0 scan | pastebinit
<krabador> matita904, beh, <jester-> matita904: sudo apt-get install pastebinit , successivamente puo' essere stato un errore di battitura, no?
<jester-> matita904: a che distanza stai dal router?
<matita904> mi da due url li metto??
<jester-> eh
<matita904> dieci cm
<matita904> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10874392/
<jester-> ce l'hai corto?
<jester-> lol
<Carlin0> ma è il router fastweb ?
<matita904> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10874407/
<matita904> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10874407/
<matita904> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10874407/
<matita904> dlink
<matita904> montato dalla fastweb
<jester-> matita904: la scheda funza e ti becca una camionata di wifi
<jester-> matita904: sicuro che stai connettendo la tua?
<matita904> si si,,riprovo senza cavo??
<jester-> eh
<jester-> matita904: metti la pass giusta la tua è fartweb
<jester-> matita904: ne vedo piu di una fartweb
<jester-> quindi non ti confondere
<jester-> 3 fartweb
<matita904> niente da fare solo vi cavo
<jester-> matita904: in lista dovresti avere 3 fartweb le hai provate tutte?
<matita904> no..
<matita904> ora riprovo
<jester-> matita904: se connetti quella del vicino è logico che non va
<Carlin0> magari colleghi a quella del vicino
<matita904> le ho provate tutte e tre,, nulla.. mi devo arrendere??
<jester-> matita904: messa la pass giusta a richiesta?
<matita904> si si.in tutte e tre
<matita904> non posso provare nient altro??
<krabador> matita904, https://github.com/lwfinger/rtlwifi_new/archive/master.zip , scarichi questo
<jester-> matita904: non so se è il caso di compilare un driver esterno. gli esperti sono krabador e cybernova
<krabador> scompatti, apri un terminale e vai nella cartella di scompattamento
<BlueStarry> Ciao a tutti ho bisogno di una mano a configurare iptables su una macchina remota via SSH che monta ubuntu server 14.04
<jester-> !iptables | BlueStarry
<ubot-it> BlueStarry: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/Iptables
<BlueStarry> Ciao jester, conosco la guida ma ho sminchiato ogni cosa tentando di abilitare MySQL server e non riesco a capire come fare a rimettere in sesto le cose
#ubuntu-it 2015-04-24
<akis24> giorno
<LostInMyHead> giorno
<claudietto> buon giorno a tutti. provo a istallare ubuntu... la prima all'interno di w non mi fa scegliere la partizione che ho gia fatto?
<z8z> claudietto: qual'è la domanda esattamente?
<claudietto> ho gia w7 e voglio aggiungere ubuntu (14.04.2) quando comincia l'istallazione, la 1^ opzione e di istallarlo all'interno di w7, ma cosi mi farà scegliere la partizione che ho già fatto? io ho scelto l'ultima  opzione "ALTRO" ma chiede del file root...
<akis24> claudietto: meglio che leggi la guida e comunque ormai installare dentro winz7 è sconsigliato  quindi  ti crei le partizioni da disco live  e poi installi
<akis24> !installazione | claudietto
<ubot-it> claudietto: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<z8z> claudietto: installalo a fianco di windows tanto in seguito da windows puoi eliminare la partizione linux e ridimensionare la partizione windows per usare l'intero disco
<z8z> claudietto: quindi non ha senso fare ste aberrazioni di installare all'interno
<claudietto> già, grazie.
<bip> Buongiorno
<Guest90321> buongiorno a tutti qualcuno dopo aver aggiornato ubuntu alla versione 15.04 ha provato a fare un aggiornamento? Va a buon fine? Perchè a me  si blocca
<bip> Guest90321: ciao, che tipo di blocco hai ? Qual è l'errore?
<matadores> buon giorno
<matadores> a chi posso chiedere per un problrms? non so se è  ls sezione giusts però
<matadores> "sni-qt/8053" WARN  10:18:21.780 void StatusNotifierItemFactory::connectToSnw() Invalid interface to SNW_SERVIC
<matadores> chat
<matadores> #chat
<Guest90321> bip: se provo a fare apt-get update si blocca ai pacchetti translations, cioè li scarica fino al 100% ma continua a scaricare(non so cosa) e li all'infinito
<bip> Guest90321: prova così: sudo rm -r /var/lib/apt/lists/* && sudo apt-get update e poi cambia il server da sorgenti software. Prova a mettere quello Principale
<bip> matadores: devi essere più dettagliato. Cosa stai facendo?
<matadores> all'ora ieri installato amp e quando lo apro sul terminale ricevo  questo errore
<matadores> ampps*
<matadores> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10877076/plain/
<matadores> e un server come xampp  però secondo me superiore quasi in tutto
<gigirock> matadores, superiore anche negli errori....
<bip> !chat | matadores
<ubot-it> matadores: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<Guest90321> bip: grazie ha aggiornato
<gigirock> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/248571 | matadores
<Guest90321> bip: ti chiedo una cosa se volessi fare un downgrade alla versione stabile 14.04.02 come posso fare?
<gigirock> Guest90321, meglio reinstallare tutto
<Guest90321> bip: secondo te è meglio tenere le LTS oppure la più aggiornata?
<matadores> da precisare una cosa
<matadores> durante l'istallazzione ho inserito chmod 777 invece dovevo mettere  755
<akis24> matadores:  ieri ti ho detto che l'argomento non è roba da supporto quindi entra in chat e chiedi li
<akis24> !chat | matadores
<ubot-it> matadores: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<matadores> potrebbe essere un problema visto che ora essiste un account ampps anche  sul pc?
<matadores> ok
<jester-> Guest90321: meglio tenere la milf o piare la 18enne
<jester-> va a gusti e a esegenze relative all'uso del sistema
<matadores> come si fa a vedere quali porte sono aperte  in ubuntu e come si aprono?
<matadores> sul modem so farlo
<jester-> matadores: le porte sono tutte aperte se non hai installato un firewall, devi settare il firewall del router
<jester-> in lan sono tutt comunque a perte
<matadores> io uso sempre wirless
<jester-> centra na sega la wifil lan = rete locale
<matadores> e uso linkem
<jester-> per internet il router, di solito ha un firewall che settato secondo le esigenze
<jester-> che va
<matadores> jester visto che sull'altra char mi hai detto  che ci sono o ci faccio ti chiedo la gentilezza di non rispondermi proprio
<jester-> matadores: mi sa che ci fai. è un buon viatico per essere bannato
<jester-> !troll | matadores
<ubot-it> matadores: Trollare è un comportamento considerato fastidioso dagli altri utenti del canale. Questo include andare offtopic o chiedere la stessa cosa piu volte ottenendo risposte ma non considerarle, e questi non sono i soli comportamenti che possono essere considerati da troll. Per favore leggi /msg ubot-it irc - se questo riguarda te, potresti ritrovarti fuori dal canale.
<matadores> non sto trollando
<jester-> allora adeguati alle regole del canale e non sindacare at minchiam
<jester-> !irc | matadores
<ubot-it> matadores: leggi le Linee Guida del canale su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida
<ciao> Salve, volevo installare ubuntu 64 bit
<ciao> ho scaricato la versione
<ciao> masterizzata sul dvd-r, parte mi dice start, iserisco la password e mi apre ubuntu software
<jester-> ciao: sicuro che hai preso ubuntu? non esiste un pass installando
<jester-> !installazion | ciao
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'installazion'
<jester-> !installazione | ciao
<ubot-it> ciao: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<ciao> forse per avviare le modifiche del cd
<ciao> come quando installo un programma
<jester-> ciao: ma dopo aver sritto la iso sul dvd che fai?
<ciao> una volta masterizzato l'ho rimesso dentro ed è partito da solo
<jester-> ciao: leggi la guida che devi fare il boot da cdrom
<ciao> ok grazie
<ManuelLinux> salve, devo installare due programmi che non trovo su linux, è per il sistema operativo apple, esiste un emulatore? grazie
<bip> !chat | ManuelLinux
<ubot-it> ManuelLinux: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Fabrizio_2> Giorno a tutti. Ho mun
<Fabrizio_2> Giorno a tutti. Ho un PC con 2 schede ethernet. Vorrei bloccare la connessione al suddetto PC  da molti Indirizzi IP Va bene se uso questa riga di comando ? Iptables -A INPUT -s --source 192.168.1.1 -j DROP
<Fabrizio_2> 192.168.1.1 è uno degli indirizzi :)
<davegarath> Fabrizio_2: in generale la regola va bene ma puoi fare il contrario. decidere la lista degli ip dai quali vuoi abilitare l'accesso e mettere la policy a drop
<Fabrizio_2> davegarath: Quindi escludere tutti tranne quelli che voglio.
<davegarath> Fabrizio_2: togli il --source , il -s è sufficiente
<davegarath> Fabrizio_2: puoi fare una cosa di questo tipo : iptables -A INPUT -m state --state ESTABLISHED,RELATED -j ACCEPT che è fondamentale
<davegarath> Fabrizio_2: poi aggiungi gli ip che ti interessano ( magari specificando anche il protocollo ) es: iptables -A INPUT -s 192.168.1.2 -j ACCEPT oppure per far accedere via ssh: iptables -A INPUT -s 192.168.1.2 -p tcp --dport 22 -j ACCEPT
<davegarath> Fabrizio_2: quando hai finito la tua lista metti : iptables -P INPUT DROP
<Fabrizio_2> Io sto accedendo tramite ssh al server. non è che mi chiudo fuori?
<Fabrizio_2> ha, no ok. capito
<davegarath> Fabrizio_2: assolutamente sì devi assicurarti di mettere come prima regola l'ip dal quale accedi
<Fabrizio_2> davegarath: e per uiltima la DROP
<davegarath> Fabrizio_2: chiavarsi fuori da un firewall con una policy DROP è un errore comune ;) bisogna fare attenzione
<davegarath> Fabrizio_2: sì iptables legge le regole dall'alto in basso. se non matcha nessuna regola segue quello che c'è in policy
<Fabrizio_2> davegarath: Gia fatto una volta :)  E visto che la lista è lunga, devo inserirla a mano, oppure esiste il modo di fargli leggere un file con gli indirizzi?
<davegarath> Fabrizio_2: a manina :) oppure fai un ciclo es : for i in $( seq 10 20 ) ; do iptables -A INPUT -s 192.168.1.$i -j ACCEPT ; done . questo abilita gli ip da 10 a 20
<Fabrizio_2> davegarath: Se poi i client dovessero avere un Dominio, cambia qualcosa?
<davegarath> Fabrizio_2: non mi è molto chiara la domanda :) stiamo parlando delle regole per gestire l'accesso al firewall...
<krabador> Dany__________, http://releases.ubuntu.com/15.04/
<davegarath> Fabrizio_2: se invece stai parlando di regole che devono andare da un rete all'altra passando dal firewall il discorso cambia devi lavorare sulla chain FORWARD
<Dany__________> grazie krabador
<Fabrizio_2> davegarath: Il PC e' usato come gateway per internet. Forrei che accedessero ad internet solo i PC con IP da 1 a 9
<Fabrizio_2> davegarath: devo sostituire FORWARD a INPUT quindi
<nonriescoadinsta> salve, qualcunx mi aiuta ad installare ubuntu
<nonriescoadinsta> non riesco
<davegarath> Fabrizio_2: sì esatto
<krabador> nonriescoadinsta, descrivi il problema
<Fabrizio_2> davegarath: OK. Provo. Se mi taglio vuori, mi metto a piangere :). Per salvare le regole poi IPtables-persistent. Giusto?
<nonriescoadinsta> grz 1) ho scaricato il programma e l ho salvato su un usb, penso di aver eseguito anche bene la formatazione della usb
<Dany__________> krabador: posso usare questo download per pendrive?
<nonriescoadinsta> poi provo ad installare e quando si sta caricando il programma
<krabador> Dany__________, è per tutto
<nonriescoadinsta> compare un messaggio
<nonriescoadinsta> tipo
<Dany__________> grazie
<nonriescoadinsta> error iso
<krabador> !usbwin | nonriescoadinsta
<ubot-it> nonriescoadinsta: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<krabador> usa questo per fare la pendrive
<krabador> formatta la pendrive
<krabador> ed usa questo programma
<davegarath> Fabrizio_2: la regola sarà qualcosa tipo iptables -A FORWARD -m iprange --src-range 192.168.1.1-192.168.1.9 -j ACCEPT
<nonriescoadinsta> si si
<nonriescoadinsta> ho seguito tutto quanto
<nonriescoadinsta> dagli stessi links
<davegarath> Fabrizio_2: poi metti la regola iptables -A FORWARD -m state --state ESTABLISHED,RELATED -j ACCEPT
<davegarath> Fabrizio_2: e poi metti la policy a drop: iptables -P FORWARD -j DROP
<nonriescoadinsta> se provo a lanciare il programma dalla usb, mi fa spegnere il computer...e quando si riavvia non sucede nulla
<Fabrizio_2> davegarath: provo a scrivere tutto e poi posto su pastebin in modo da non fare cavolate :)
<krabador> nonriescoadinsta, quando mandi la pendrive in boot, hai http://i.stack.imgur.com/GtEi5.png questo?
<nonriescoadinsta> no
<krabador> nonriescoadinsta, cosa hai, nel boot da usb?
<nonriescoadinsta> niente
<davegarath> Fabrizio_2: apt-get install pastebinit ; poi fai un iptables -L -n -v | pastebinit
<krabador> nonriescoadinsta, segnala pc , cpu , ram , scheda video, con modelli precisi
<Fabrizio_2> dave ok.
<Fabrizio_2> davegarath: ok
<nonriescoadinsta> krabador,
<krabador> nonriescoadinsta, segnala pc , cpu , ram , scheda video, con modelli precisi
<nonriescoadinsta> si, mi ci é voluto per trovarlo
<nonriescoadinsta> scusami
<nonriescoadinsta> esscomi
<nonriescoadinsta> Eee PC, Intel (R) Atom (TM) CPU N270 @  1.60 GHz 1.60GHz, RAM 2GH
<Fabrizio_2> davegarath: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10878372/    non ho ancora messo il drop
<krabador> nonriescoadinsta, allora, prova xubuntu o lubuntu , piu' indicate per quel tipo di macchina
<nonriescoadinsta> aaaaah
<nonriescoadinsta> grazie, ci provo
<krabador> nonriescoadinsta, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/15.04/release/
<krabador> nonriescoadinsta, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/15.04/release/
<davegarath> Fabrizio_2: ok questo abilita tutti i protocolli puoi anche andare di fino limitando singoli servizi. ricordati poi di lanciare la save :  iptables-save >/etc/iptables/rules.v4
<nonriescoadinsta> grz
<krabador> nonriescoadinsta, formatti la pendrive e la fai sempre nello stesso modo
<krabador> !usbwin | nonriescoadinsta
<ubot-it> nonriescoadinsta: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<Fabrizio_2> davegarath: iptables-persistent non è meglio? vorrei che ricordasse le regole anche in caso di riavvio
<davegarath> Fabrizio_2: appunto ma iptables-persistent legge il file /etc/iptables/rules.v4 se aggiugni togli regole a mano poi devi aggiornare il file. non si aggiorna da solo ;)
<Fabrizio_2> davegarath: ha. Capito. Grazie mille per la pazienza
<b00k3r> giorno
<Fabrizio_2> davegarath: Mi da errore sia sulla riga con la DROP che sul save. Ho messo SUDO a inizio riga
<davegarath> Fabrizio_2: dammi più info, metti su paste quello che stai facendo
<Fabrizio_2> davegarath: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10878419/
<davegarath> Fabrizio_2: iptables -P FORWARD DROP colpa mia mi è scappato prima un -j di troppo
<davegarath> Fabrizio_2: se usi sudo devi fare una cosa tipo : sudo iptables-save | sudo tee /etc/iptables/rules.v4
<Fabrizio_2> davegarath: e senza sudo mi da errore di accesso.
<Dany__> con chrome non riesco a scaricare, mi chiude il browswer
<davegarath> Fabrizio_2: hai fatto la riga con il sudo tee ? la redirezione esce dal sudo e torna ad usare le permission dell'utente che non può scrivere in etc per questo lo mettiamo in pipe a tee
<Fabrizio_2> davegarath: Ok. fatto. Ora lo ha accettato. La prossima volta faccio tutto come SU
<Dany__> krabador: nulla da fare non scarica il download, un errore chiude il broswer
<Dany__> non c'è nessuno?
<Aprilia> Salve
<Aprilia> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/oyZawlzB/IMG_0360.JPG
<Aprilia> Qlc1 me lo può spiegare?
<Carlin0> Aprilia, hai una scheda video NVIdia ?
<Aprilia> È una scheda video integrata, ora non ti so dire se è nvidia o meno
<Carlin0> Aprilia, ora sei connesso da quel pc ?
<Aprilia> Ora sto reinstallando, sperando solo che fosse solo una falla di installazione.
<Carlin0> sei da live ?
<Carlin0> se è quello che penso io il problema si riproporrà
<Aprilia> Carlin0: sono alle prime mani con ubuntu :P
<Carlin0> Aprilia, ora sei conesso da quel pc ?
<Aprilia> Specifica live
<Aprilia> Carlin0: ora ti parlo da mobile
<Aprilia> Sta finendo l installazione
<Carlin0> quando hai finito di installare entra da quel pc
<Aprilia> Ok
<Aprilia> Il bello che come facevo prima, quando inserivo la pass mi si blocca tutto anche il puntatore
<Carlin0> probabile che si tratti del bug dei driver nouveau , che si aggira facilmente installando i driver proprietari
<Carlin0> ed esce quella schermata a bande trasversali
<Aprilia> Prima di fare la primissima installazione avevo la scheda video pci della ati
<Aprilia> Ma dopo durante il setup mi uscivano i quadratini a random
<Fuxia> Ciao. Come faccio ad installare Silverlight su ubuntu 14.10? Ho wine ma non riesco a farlo funzionare...
<Carlin0> Fuxia, non tutto gira su wine
<Carlin0> Fuxia, qui sono elencate le applicazioni compatibili → https://www.winehq.org/
<Aprilia> Carlin0:sono appena entrato su ubuntu, ho messo la password mi ha caricato l interfaccia e ora è tutto bloccato
<krabador> Dany__, apri il terminale, lancia il browser da li, prova a scaricare, e vedi cosa dice il terminale se dovesse chiudersi il browser
<Fuxia> Quindi, cosa uso invece di silverlight?
<Carlin0> Aprilia, ma prima di installare hai controllato che il pc avesse i requisiti hardware ?
<Carlin0> !requisiti | Aprilia
<ubot-it> Aprilia: requisiti is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RequisitiDiSistema
<Aprilia> Carlin0: non è un po' del 800 :/
<Carlin0> Aprilia, riesci ad avviare in recovery mode ?
<krabador> Fuxia, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Navigazione/Pipelight
<Aprilia> Carlin0: se mi dici come, ci provo
<Carlin0> Aprilia, all'avvio devi scegliere la 2° voce de menù di grub
<Aprilia> Si sono nel gnu grub
<Carlin0> la seconda voce cosa dice ?
<Aprilia> Opzioni avanzate
<krabador> Aprilia, cpu / ram / scheda video  , del pc ?
<Carlin0> ecco scegli quella ...
<Carlin0> krabador, non le sa :P
<Carlin0> sopratutto la scheda video
<Aprilia> krabador: non lo ho con me ora, ma comunque se ricordo bene 2.60 2gb
<Carlin0> sembra tanto il bug de nouveau
<Aprilia> Carlin0: ora ho 2 diciture
<Carlin0> la 2° ?
<Aprilia> Ricovero mode
<Aprilia> Recovery*
<Carlin0> scegli quella
<Aprilia> amen, sta processando
<Aprilia> Ho il menù ripristino
<Carlin0> krabador, <Aprilia> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/oyZawlzB/IMG_0360.JPG
<krabador> potrebbe anche essere vram andata
<Carlin0> bhe mo vediamo che scheda video ha
<Aprilia> Sto nel menù ripristino
<Carlin0> scegli root Aprilia
<Aprilia> Ok, ci sono
<krabador> Aprilia, è connesso col cavo?
<Aprilia> No
<Aprilia> Wi-Fi belkin
<Carlin0> dai questo comando lshw -C video
<Carlin0> poi fai una bella foto e ce la fai vedere
<Fuxia> Grazie.
<Aprilia> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/bC2EX1xu/1429886277.JPG
<Aprilia> È un nvidia ahhahahah
<Aprilia> Me possino sparare!!!
<krabador> Aprilia, scrivi exit
<krabador> invio
<krabador> seleziona networkin
<krabador> se non da errori torna in root , sudo apt-get install nvidia-304
<Aprilia> Parla del filesystem...continuo ?
<krabador> si
<Carlin0> hai la stessa mia scheda video
<krabador> nouveau per quelle, da parecchi problemi
<Carlin0> e lo so...
<Aprilia> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/5Aaj9qs8/1429886412.JPG
<krabador> Aprilia, procurati un cavo
<Carlin0> Aprilia, non riesci a collegare col cavo ?
<krabador> e riavvia la recovery con il cavo
<Aprilia> Mi volete dannare!! :/
<krabador> le wireless possono non andare , per questo il recovery si usa con cavo
<Aprilia> Ho l hub a 40 metri da me!!
<krabador> Aprilia, in boot, ctrl alt f1 , al blocco, non fanno niente?
<Aprilia> In shell da user non porlo farlo?
<Aprilia> Si ci posso arrivare
<Aprilia> Ma non mi fa la password per il root
<Aprilia> E anche questo non riesco a capire
<krabador> Aprilia, la pass è quella che hai inserito in installazione
<Carlin0> Aprilia, root è disabilitato di default su ubuntu
<krabador> Aprilia, facendo attenzione a minuscole e maiuscole
<Aprilia> Mi da autenticazione non riuscita ....
<Aprilia> E sono solo 5 lettere!!!
<krabador> controlla maiuscole e minuscole
<Aprilia> Già controllato e ricontrollato un bel po' di volte
<Carlin0> occhio che da console la tastiera è molto + sensibile
<krabador> se ci sono caratteri speciali, verifica di non avere la tastiera in un altra localizione
<krabador> Aprilia, hai scritto correttamente lo user name?
<Aprilia> Certo
<Aprilia> Ma in user ci sono!
<Aprilia> E in root che non fa andare
<Carlin0> allora sei a posto
<Carlin0> fai sudo -i
<Carlin0> Aprilia, root è disabilitato di default su ubuntu
<Aprilia> Amen!! È andato
<Aprilia> Sto facendo installazione nvidia-304
<krabador> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade & sudo apt-get install nvidia-304
<krabador> ok
<krabador> quando ha finito riavvia
<Carlin0> reboot
<Aprilia> Se funge tutto vi offro un caffè
<Carlin0> mi rende nervoso :P
<Carlin0> certo che funge Aprilia
<Aprilia> Allora a te dec :P
<krabador> Aprilia, se la videocard non è andata, funge
<Carlin0> ho la stessa scheda la 6150 è integrata in una mobo gigabit
<krabador> quella generazione di integrate, col passare del tempo , un uso discretamente intenso, ed una scarsa manutenzione, tendono a dissaldarsi
<Carlin0>  HexChat: 2.10.1 ** OS: Linux 3.16.0-4-686-pae i686 ** Distro: Debian 8.0 ** CPU: 2 x AMD Athlon(tm) X2 250 Processor (AuthenticAMD) @ 800MHz ** RAM: Physical: 2,9GiB, 87,1% free ** Disk: Total: 545,5GiB, 57,6% free ** VGA: NVIDIA Corporation C61 [GeForce 6150SE nForce 430] ** Sound: HDA-Intel - HDA NVidia ** Ethernet: None found ** Uptime: 53m 37s **
<Aprilia> Sennò mi ritocca mettere la scheda video dedicata ati
<Aprilia> E scaricare i driver per quello
<Carlin0> ma va
<Carlin0> le ati vanno bene coi driver open cmq
<Carlin0> non danno problemi come le nvidia
<krabador> Aprilia, le ati vanno benissimo con gli open
<krabador> e possono far tribolare un po' con i catalyst
<krabador> al contrario le nvidia
<krabador> Aprilia, che scheda ati è?
<Aprilia> Beh quando ho provato a fare installazione mi so trovato lo skermo a quadratini
<Aprilia> Hd 6570
<Aprilia> Sapphire
<krabador> Aprilia, ci sono dei parametri che si possono inserire
<Aprilia> Ma se non me la fatto neanche visualizzare il setup come li inserivo :/
<Carlin0> magari le 2 schede andavano in conflitto
<Carlin0> il so non sceglieva quale utilizzare
<krabador> Aprilia, si al boot
<krabador> *si inseriscono al boot
<krabador> e si, sempre dopo aver controllato se in bios c'erano opzioni a riguardo
<krabador> alcuni bios, sono impostati che nel rilevare la pci-e , fanno usare quella di default
<krabador> alcuni hanno voci a riguardo
<Aprilia> Non lo sapevo
<Aprilia> Come ho detto a Carlin0, sono alle prime armi
<krabador> se l'avessi saputo, saresti qui?
<Aprilia> No
<Carlin0> Aprilia, anche io sono alle prime armi ... tranqui
<krabador> si, ha un kalashnikov da una settimana
<Carlin0> lo sto ancora oliando
<Aprilia> Ok update e quant'altro finitone fato il reboot
<Aprilia> Maremma bucaiola
<Aprilia> Ora si che si ragiona
<krabador> funza?
<Aprilia> Grazie ragazzi
<Carlin0> funziona ? bene
<Aprilia> Avoja
<krabador> bene bischerone , divertiti
<pandino95> ho un problema, ho installato prima ubuntu 64 bit adesso devo trovare un driver per la mia stampante laser canon LBP 7680cx
<Aprilia> Grazie ancora!
<krabador> ma de nada, torna quando vuoi
<pandino95> ho un problema, ho installato ubuntu 64 bit adesso devo trovare un driver per la mia stampante laser canon LBP 7680cx
<krabador> pandino95, http://www.canon.it/support/consumer_products/products/printers/laser/i-sensys_lbp7680cx.aspx
<krabador> scegli linux 64 , e scarica il deb
<pandino95> ho provato ma dentro la cartella ci sono mille robe e non so qual'è il file di installazione
<krabador> hai scaricato il deb?
<pandino95> cosa sarebbe?
<krabador> i pacchetti che usa ubuntu
<krabador> guarda bene nella lista dei download disponibili
<pandino95> si si ancora prima allira
<Dany__> krabador sono più volte che provo a scaricare ubuntu, ma si interrompe la connessione del broswer
<krabador> Dany__, ti ho scritto prima, hai letto?
<Dany__> no
<krabador> <krabador> Dany__, apri il terminale, lancia il browser da li, prova a scaricare, e vedi cosa dice il terminale se dovesse chiudersi il browser
<Dany__> grazie
<krabador> 50 min fa
<harminuriel> buongiorno, chi ha esperienza con Orca? Vorrei usare le voci Mbrola al posto di quelle predefinite per lo screen reader, ma non ci riesco
<akis24> sera
<Massimo> ciao
<Guest3465> Ciao,qualcuno ha avuto problemi con l'upgrade 15.04?
<pandino95> ho installatyo idriver ma la stampante non parte
<jester-> pandino95: provato a rimuovere e a reinstallarla?
<jester-> Guest3465: che problema hai
<pandino95> come?
<Guest3465> ho fatto l'upgrad su 2 pc portatili,il primo non ha dato problemi (Toshiba Satellite pro) mentre il secondo un Samsung nb 30 non riesce a partire
<pandino95> ho solo provato a installare i drivers
<jester-> pandino95: impostazioni sistema stampanti
<jester-> se non la installi è come se non ci fosse
<jester-> Guest3465: hai ppa ?
<pandino95> ma tra la ricerca  del tipo di stampante  non ce la mia
<Guest3465> ppa?
<pandino95> ho una canon
<jester-> pandino95: allora il driver è sbagliato o non installato correttamente, che stampante è
<Guest3465> provo a scaricar su dvd  reinstallo
<pandino95> LBP 7680CX
<pandino95> canon
<jester-> Guest3465: sei sul pc in questione?
<pandino95> si
<Guest3465> no su quello funzionante
<jester-> Guest3465: da terminale sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade poi sudo update-manager -d
<Guest3465> non riesco ad aprir niente
<jester-> pandino95: come li hai installati i driver e dove li hai presi
<jester-> Guest3465: allora piu che non partito l,avanzamento si è incrocchiato
<Guest3465> la schermata col mio nome e accedi e 2 possibilità accedere con grub/cairo oppure con ubuntu (predefinito) ma in entrambi i casi non riesce a bootare
<jester-> !ripristino | Guest3465
<ubot-it> Guest3465: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<Guest3465> ok grazie mille ci butto un occhio
<jester-> Guest3465: logico che devi fare con usb o dvd 15.04
<Guest3465> la sto già scaricando dal pc sano...
<Guest3465> e provo a farlo ripartire tramite dvd
<Guest3465> che tu sappia è già successo ad altri?
<jester-> Guest3465: si ma di solito è la presenza di ppa
<Guest3465> cmq strano su questo pc Samsung si sono susseguite le versioni dal 11.10 fino ad oggi snza mai un problema
<jester-> Guest3465: non è che hai finito lo spazio su disco? servono un po di giga liberi almeno 5
<Guest3465> praticamente disco libero
<Guest3465> 10 minuti e finisco di scaricare,masterizzo e riprovo a installare
<Guest3465> Jester ti ringrazio riprovo e se ho di nuovo qualche problema rientro
<Dany__> krabador:anche con il terminale si è disconnesso chrome, e non c'è nessun messaggio in quanto non trova soluzione per il problema
<krabador> Dany__, che sistema stai usando?
<jester-> ezioxx
<Dany__> windows 7
<krabador> Dany__, prova ad usare firefox
<Dany__> provato
<Dany__> anche con firefox si disconnette
<krabador> Dany__, non è un problema del sito, o del download, ma del tuo sistema win
<Dany__> quindi cosa dovrei fare?
<krabador> quando ti è stato detto <krabador> Dany__, apri il terminale, lancia il browser da li, prova a scaricare, e vedi cosa dice il terminale se dovesse chiudersi il browser
<krabador> che cosa hai fatto?
<Dany__> l'ho fatto
<Dany__> esegui
<Dany__> ho scritto chrome e sono partita di li
<krabador> Dany__, verifica che il pc abbia sufficiente spazio su disco
<Dany__> si è disconnesso è comparsa una mascherina cercando di trovare il problema e non ha rilevato nulla
<Dany__> si lo ha
<krabador> Dany__, cancella in firefox/chrome i dati di navigazione
<Dany__> ok
<Dany__> provo
<krabador> Dany__, verifica che entrambi siano aggiornati
<Dany__> si
<Dany__> krabador: chrome è aggiornato firefox invece lo ho aggiornato ora
<krabador> riavvia firefox e prova con il download , se continuano a crashare entrambi , puoi solo provare a cancellare le cartelle profili e/o reinstallarli
<jester-> usare explorer?
<jester-> ultime versioni sono a posto
<Dany__> ok fatto krabador
<Dany__> grazie mille
<krabador> Dany__, perfetto una volta scaricato il file , usa questo programma
<krabador> !usbwin | Dany__
<ubot-it> Dany__: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<krabador> per fare una pendrive
<krabador> o segui questo
<krabador> !iso | Dany__
<ubot-it> Dany__: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<krabador> per la masterizzazione
<Dany__> leggevo che c'è un programmino per trasferire il file iso su pendrive
<jester-> !usbwin | Dany__
<ubot-it> Dany__: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<Dany__> ok
<Dany__> grazie
<matadores> buona sera
<matadores> mi linkate la chat dove si chiede aiuto ma non di programmi di ubuntu?
<matadores> per favore
<jester-> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<matadores> grazie
<bipp> Ciao :)
<FreeWolF> ciao
<davegarath> il mio alsamixer non si ricorda le impostazioni :) lancio sudo alsactl store ma al riavvio ho sempre il volume a zero al reboot. sbaglio comando ?
<jester-> davegarath: alza ed esci con esc
<jester-> non hai icona audio nella barra?
<davegarath> jester-: fatto fino al reboot si tiene l'impostazione ma dopo torna a 0
<davegarath> jester-: sì
<jester-> regolato da li fa uguale?
<davegarath> jester-: da lì controllo il canale master mentre mi si azzera il canale speaker
<davegarath> jester-: se questo è a 0 non sento una cippa
<jester-> pulseaudio installato?
<jester-> davegarath: nell'icona puoi scegliere le uscite
<davegarath> jester-: sì pulseaudio installato
<jester-> basta impostare
<jester-> davegarath: installa pavucontrol e prova a regolare da li
<davegarath> ehm uso ubutu 14.04 unity ma non trovo dove posso settare il canale dall'icona
<jester-> davegarath: non so in kde si fa destro su  icona-->seleziona canale principale
<Dany__> Buona sera
<Dany__> krabador: ci sei?
<krabador> Dany__, che è successo
<ajeje> buonasera ho un problema nell'installazione di ubuntu su macbook
<ajeje> essenzialmente dopo aver creato la partizione
<ajeje> all'atto di instalalre ubuntu non ho l'opzione "installa accanto MACOSX"
<matadores> buona sera
<matadores> ho visto che si può cambiare il tema a ubuntu  gentilmente potreste darmi il link dove scaricare ?
<Dany__> krabador: avevi ragione è il mio window che non scarica ubuntu, ho fatto tutto con il portatile e finalmente ubuntu va bene
<krabador> bene
<Dany__> vorrei riuscire a capire perchè il mio window non lo scarica
<krabador> Dany__, apri sempre chrome/firefox , prova a scaricare altri file, di una certa grandezza
<krabador> vedi cosa succede
<Dany__> ok
<emlu015> salve a tutti del gruppo ubuntu italia
<emlu015> sono qui per complimentarvi con voi per la nuova distro
<Carlin0> !chat | emlu015
<ubot-it> emlu015: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<emlu015> era una mia curiosità sapere secondo voi su una macchina con soli 512 di ram scheda video intendo come si comporterebbe
<emlu015> ???
<Carlin0> emlu015, che cpu ?
<emlu015> perchè sul mio pc con questo tipo di scheda video ho dei problemi se potete aiutarmi
<emlu015> 2*2,40ghz
<emlu015> toshiba satellite l655 del novembre 2010 ram 4 giga due blocchi da 2 giga l'uno schermo 15,6 pollici hardisk da 500 giga scheda video peccato carlino che mi sai dire
<emlu015> vedi che ancora no l'ho installato ubuntu e poi sto usando la versione a 64 bit che forse e pure troppo che dici te
<krabador> emlu015, apri il terminale
<krabador> sudo lshw -C video
<emlu015> da live no terminale
<cristian_c> Paradisee, hai risolto il problema delle uscite video?
<Paradisee> no
<krabador> emlu015, da live, c'è il terminale
<emlu015> mi dice f12 error krabador e mi riavvia il sistema perchè ??
<emlu015> vabbe io vado a dormire a domani
<Dany__> krabador: ho fatto pulizia con adwcleaner, quindi ho provato a scaricare di nuovo ubuntu, download completato, grazie mille per tutto :)
<krabador> Di niente, per quanto riguarda ubuntu, puoi entrare qui per questioni di assistenza tecnica
<Dany__> ok grazie
<matadores> !cat
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'cat'
<matadores> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
#ubuntu-it 2015-04-25
<matadores> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<dorant> salve a tutti buon giorno ma secondo voi io che ho la 12.04 mi conviene passare alla 15.01
<dorant> 15.04
<dorant> o aspettare
<dorant> ??
<krabador> dorant, aspettare cosa?
<dorant> perchè la mia macchina ha solo 2 giga di ram
<krabador> dorant, scarica una iso di 15.04, fa una pendrive o un dvd, e prova in live
<krabador> con "prova ubuntu senzai installare"
<dorant> l'ho provata va a scatti
<krabador> dorant, allora, puoi iniziare a pensare di passare ad una derivata
<krabador> se vuoi un sistema aggiornato
<krabador> che cpu e scheda video hai?
<matadores> notte
<Dany__> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<akis24> giorno
<vlt> Ciao.
<Dany> necessito di un aiutino
<Dany> sono alle prime armi con ubunto, ho provato ad installare la lingua italiana ma non va
<Dany> Buongiorno a tutti
<bipp> Buongiorno
<dadexix86> Dany "ma non va" non  vuol dire nulla, quale errore ti dà esattamente? Hai installato IN lingua italiana oppure hai installato in inglese e DOPO hai messo la lingua italiana?
<nuccio> buongiorno, non riesco a risolvere il problema del toucpad, ho un asus i7 e  ubuntu ultima versione
<dadexix86> nuccio, esattamente di quale problema si tratta?
<nuccio> ciao, non va, tipo su e giu...va solo per un dito, aprire applicazioni...
<nuccio> muove solo la freccia....
<nuccio> se usi due dita per fare scorrere non va
<dadexix86> nuccio marca e modello del touchpad? sei sicuro che supporti Linux?
<nuccio> non so, come si fa a sapere la marca...su win9 funziona con un programma che si chiama synaptic o qualcosa del denere
<nuccio> scusa win 8,11
<nuccio> asus x53
<nuccio> ecco ps2 port toucpad
<nuccio> synapstic
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<nuccio> buongiorno cavolo, ma [ complicato ubuntu..non pensavo
<dadexix86> nuccio ad Asus non piace Linux, quindi diventa complicato farcelo girare ;) Su altri sistemi va che è una bomba :)
<dadexix86> nuccio, ora ti cerco qualche info, resta in linea! ;)
<nuccio> a ecco..difatti, va malino...e flash plaier si puo mettere o c[ un-alternativa....ho 60 anni...qualcosa di semplice, non ne capisco...per mettere ubuntu ho impiegato una settimana
<Dany__> no installato ubuntu in inglese, sto provando a cambiare lingua in italiano ma non si salva
<dadexix86> Dany__, quale procedura stai seguendo e quale errore ti dà esattamente?
<Dany__> dadexix86:  su language
<Dany__> ho scaricato il pacchetto delle lingue
<Dany__> tolta la spunta a quella inglese, messa spunta italiano
<Dany__> salvato
<Dany__> ho salvato anche il paese italia
<Dany__> ma rimane tutto in inglese
<Dany__> non mi evidenzia errori
<Dany__> dadexix86:  ci sei_
<dadexix86> "tolta la spunta"? hai trascinato Italian in cima alla lista?
<Dany__> no
<dadexix86> Le lingue vengono lette dalla prima all'ultima, trascina italiano in cima alla lista allora e poi dai "Applica system wide"
<Dany__> come faccio a trascinarlo?
<dadexix86> Lo clicchi e lo trascini :) http://imgur.com/OHf4m18
<Dany__> ma solo italiano compare, non ci sono altre lingue
<Dany__> mm
<dadexix86> strano! almeno l'inglese conviene lasciarlo...
<dadexix86> hai provato a riavviare dopo aver messo l'italiano in alto lassù?
<Dany__> certo
<dadexix86> mi posti una schermata?
<Dany__> mm una parola lo screenshot sono riuscita a farlo
<Dany__> [ la prima volta che uso ubunto
<Dany__> file:///home/ubuntu/Pictures/Screenshot%20from%202015-04-25%2011:00:34.png
<Dany__> mm
<Dany__> come faccio a postarlo qui
<dadexix86> vai su imgur o tinypic, lo carichi e poi metti qui il link
<aled0> ciao, ho un problema: voglio ripartizionare il mio disco in modo tale da mettere l'ultimo ubuntu sulla nuova partizione
<jester-> aled0: cioè vuoi rasare tutto e rifare le partizioni?
<aled0> il disco appare praticamente vuoto da qualsiasi file manager, ma su gparted questo viene visto come totalmente utilizzato e quindi sono impossibilitato  a ripartizionarlo
<aled0> voglio rimpicciolire la partizione primaria
<jester-> aled0: da gparted se è partizionato certo che lo vede come tutto utilizzato
<jester-> aled0: adesso hai una sola partizione?
<aled0> jester-: ho una partizione di boot e una extended con la partizione primaria da 900gb e rotti
<jester-> aled0: non esiste una estesa con dentro una primaria
<aled0> voglio rimpicciolire, ma non mi fa rimpicciolire perchp mi dice che è tutta utilizzata la partizione
<jester-> dentro alla estesa ci vanno le logiche
<aled0> jester-: scusami, una logica
<jester-> aled0: cosa hai dentro alla logica
<aled0> invio screen
<jester-> aled0: se la logica è piena non te la pacioccare. hai dati che servono li dentro?
<aled0> http://i57.tinypic.com/296ni2w.png
<aled0> la logica è quasi vuota, si, ho dati importanti, non posso formattare, perchè non posso rimpicciolirla?
<jester-> lvm?
<aled0> a si, ho settato tuttti i flag, pensando fosse quello il problema, non sono molto esperto di partizioni e simili
<jester-> aled0: liero hai 44 mb
<jester-> quindi in pratica piena
<aled0> jester-: ma è piena di che? se apro nemo o nautilus vedo che nn ci stanno file, poco e niente
<aled0> jester-: ma è piena di che? se apro nemo o nautilus vedo che nn ci stanno file, poco e niente
<jester1-> aled0: gparted dice 931 gb utilizzato, liberi 44 mb
<aled0> jester1-: sono qui in chat appunto perchè non ho file
<jester1-> aled0: quello vedo in gparted. se hai poca roba copiala e sega la extend poi fai un paio di primarie, puoi fare 4 primarie o 3 + una logica
<jester1-> come mai hai filisystem lvm?
<aled0> bo, lha fatta default mint all installazione
<aled0> http://pastebin.com/9ij5h2CJ
<carlos77> ciao, volevo sapere perchè quando guardo un film streaming dopo 5-6 minuti di disattiva la connessone wifi , mentr se navigo normalmentenon succede ninete
<aled0> jester1-:
<jester1-> ma che cazzo ha installato su lvm anzichè ext4?
<aled0> io nn ho fatto nnt, stava di default
<jester1-> aled0: prova un po a chiedere qui http://www.linuxmind-italia.org/index.php
<jester1-> aled0: pc con mint preinstallato?
<aled0> okok vado, cmq, no, hardisk nuovo  e non mi interessava partizionare nnt e nemmeno me ne ero accorto che nn fosse ext4
<jester1-> aled0: http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gestore_logico_dei_volumi
<jester1-> aled0: lvm è un casino http://www.morzello.com/index.php/resize-di-partizioni-lvm/
<carlos77> quando guardo solo i film in streaming dopo 10 min mi salta la connessione wifi  mentre  se navigo su internet non succede  niente
<cristian_c> carlos77, ok 14.04, ma con cosa?
<krabador> cristian_c, ubuntu o derivata?
<carlos77> derivata lubuntu
<carlos77> unica versione che puo reggere il pc
<carlos77> mio
<krabador> carlos77, apri terminale sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> Carlin0, sudo lshw -C network | pastebinit
<krabador> carlos77, , sudo lshw -C network | pastebinit
<krabador> carlos77, restituirà un link, che incolli qui
<carlos77> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10886126/
<carlos77> cosi
<cristian_c>        product: PRO/Wireless 3945ABG [Golan] Network Connection
<carlos77> ok per cui
<carlos77> che faccio
<cristian_c> carlos77, allora, cercando sul web
<cristian_c> per tale scheda
<cristian_c> carlos77, sono stati segnalati problemi simili
<carlos77> ok
<cristian_c> su linux
<cristian_c> carlos77, dopo tot minuti la velocità crolla
<carlos77> si a me si scollega la connesione
<cristian_c> carlos77, digita: dpkg -l | grep firmware
<carlos77> ok fatto
<cristian_c> !paste | carlos77
<ubot-it> carlos77: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<carlos77> linux-firmware                             1.127.11
<carlos77> all          Firmware for Linux kernel drivers
<cristian_c> carlos77, l'output completo, su pastebin
<wwig> ciao a tutti, la live da usb mi chiede il login. ho provato con Ubuntu e niente pass ma non funziona
<wwig> che devo fare?
<cristian_c> wwig, molto semplicemente, potrebbe non essere una live di ubuntu
<cristian_c> ma di qualche altra distro tarocca
<wwig> scaricata dal sito
<cristian_c> wwig, nome del file .iso, completo
<wwig> ubuntu-15.04-desktop-i386.iso
<cristian_c> wwig, posta una schermata
<cristian_c> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<wwig> scusami cristian_c
<wwig> ubuntu da una decina di anni circa
<wwig> so che ogni tanto le live usb danno questo problema
<wwig> mi si presenta la schermata di log in classica
<wwig> dove mi chiede username
<wwig> e poi la password
<cristian_c> wwig, non mi è mai capitato di vedere una cosa del genere su una live
<wwig> ok, grazie comunque cristian_c
<cristian_c> che fosse di ubuntu
<cristian_c> wwig, posta una schermata
<wwig> a me è già capitato
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> wwig, posta una schermata
<cristian_c> wwig, cosa che invece accade per altre distro basate su ubuntu
<wwig> aspetta
<wwig> un'altra persona ha il mio stesso problema
<wwig> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=20&t=596339
<wwig> ora ti metto la schermata
<cristian_c> wwig, qui si parla di daily
<cristian_c> neanche una stabile
<cristian_c> praticamente una alpha
<cristian_c> wwig, quando hai scaricato ubuntu?
<wwig> ieri
<wwig> notte
<cristian_c> aid, an unmodified Ubuntu livedc should let you log in with the username ubuntu, and a blank password. If that doesn't work, the steps given should be fine - have a look at that linked question for some more options.
<cristian_c> confermano
<cristian_c> wwig, quale sistema stia utilizzando in questo momento?
<wwig> windows 7
<wwig> già fatto con user:ubuntu
<cristian_c> wwig, posta una schermata di winmd5sum
<wwig> è apposto
<wwig> già controllato
<wwig> ora ti metto la schermata
<wwig> http://it.tinypic.com/r/igclrt/8
<wwig> ora riscarico l'immagine del sito
<cristian_c> http://askubuntu.com/questions/613053/what-is-the-live-session-user-password-in-kubuntu-15-04
<wwig> non ci sono risposte
<cristian_c> wwig, ubuntu maiuscolo o minuscolo?
<cristian_c> wwig, ci sno
<cristian_c> *sono
<wwig> ubuntu minuscolo
<wwig> linux è case sensitive....
<wwig> scusami cristian_c ma non vedo le risposte
<cristian_c> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/user-setup/+bug/1445206
<cristian_c> ma è un problema che era stato risolto prima del rilascio
<cristian_c> wwig, se la scarichi adesso, riscontri lo stesso problema?
<wwig> la sto scaricando
<wwig> la mia è la versione 32bit
<cristian_c> il bug era questo: 'Fix typo in previous upload: AutomaticLogin line for gdm was containing    an extra slash.'
<wwig> sì ho visto
<wwig> la sto scaricando da torrent
<flarea> ciao
<matadores> buon pomeriggio
<midnite> buon giorno a tutti
<matadores> un programma semplice per pulire il pc esiste?
<flarea> chi può aiutarmi a far funzionare lo screen reader orca? Per qualche motivo anche se premo ins+barra spaziatrice non si aprono le impostazioni
<akis24> matadores:  http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/PulireUbuntu
<flarea> matadores: c'è Bleachbit
<matadores> ok spero di riuscire ad usarlo
<cristian_c> !orca
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'orca'
<cristian_c> matadores, bleachbit non è consigliato
<cristian_c> può portare problemi
<cristian_c> matadores, cosa devi fare, esattamente?
<cristian_c> flarea, c'è una guida wiki apposita
<matadores> voglio un programma semplice come  cclenear
<matadores> un programma che  facci tutto in automatico senza che rovini niente io
<cristian_c> matadores, no no, ho chiesto cosa ti serve esattamente fare?
<flarea> sì l'ho vista ma non si apre il pannello delle impostazioni anche se uso le scorciatoie da tastiera, boh
<cristian_c> !pulireubunu
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'pulireubunu'
<cristian_c> !pulireubuntu
<ubot-it> pulire ubuntu is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/PulireUbuntu
<flarea> altrimenti non avrei chiesto qui
<matadores> cache di internet e roba che si lascia dele installazzioni che non servono e che se ci sono errori li corregga in automatico
<cristian_c> flarea, aspetta un attimo
<cristian_c> matadores, nella guida è tutto scritto
<flarea> sì grazie!
<cristian_c> nulla di particolarmente difficile da applicare
<cristian_c> flarea, quale versione di orca utilizzi?
<cristian_c> !info orca
<ubot-it> Package orca does not exist in trusty
<flarea> dovrebbe essere l'ultima inclusa nella 15.04
<cristian_c> flarea, desktop o laptop?
<flarea> desktop
<flarea> comunque versione pacchetto 3.14.3-0ubuntu2
<cristian_c> flarea, quale degli ins premi?
<flarea> di destra, ieri funzionava quello
<flarea> quello vicino a stamp
<cristian_c> cioè quale (considera che non conosco la tua tastiera)?
<cristian_c> flarea, quindi non quello del tastierino, giusto?
<flarea> no, quello
<flarea> *quello in alto
<flarea> cioè sì, non quello del tastierino con lo 0
<cristian_c> flarea, riesci ad entrare nelle preferenze senza scorciatoia in questo momento?
<flarea> uhm no
<flarea> non so come fare
<cristian_c> flarea, hai provato con l'altro tasto ins?
<flarea> sì, adesso non so perché ma se apro orca dalla dash crasha e non si avvia O.o
<flarea> oh, se serve sto usando Ubuntu Gnome
<cristian_c> flarea, quindi non si apre con nessun ins?
<cristian_c> nessuno dei due
<flarea> già, con nessuno
<cristian_c> flarea, apri un terminale e digita: orca --text-setup
<flarea> ho un output strano
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<flarea> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10886603/
<flarea> la parte in inglese non mi quadra
<cristian_c> è soltanto un warning
<cristian_c> flarea, puoi tranquillamente procedere con la configurazione
<cristian_c> flarea, in fase di scelta del modificatore di tastiera, prova con qualcos'altro
<flarea> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10886627/ ho finito la configurazione, ma se apro orca da terminale mi da questo e non si avvia
<cristian_c> flarea, perché l'hai aperto da terminale?
<cristian_c> e come l'hai aperto?
<flarea> perché se lo apro dalla dash crasha quindi ho provato da terminale. con "orca"
<cristian_c> flarea, ma cos'hai fatto dopo averlo configurato?
<cristian_c> *riconfigurato
<cristian_c> da terminale
<flarea> niente, aspetta adesso riprovo
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> flarea, ma cosa?
<flarea> riprovo a configurare e ti posto l'output
<cristian_c> flarea, ma cos'hai fatto dopo aver configurato?
<cristian_c> non si capisce
<flarea> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10886659/ ecco, questo
<flarea> ho fatto questo, e cioè dopo la configurazione non succede niente
<cristian_c> eco?
<cristian_c> flarea, infatti, hai soltanto riconfigurato
<flarea> ok, poi?
<cristian_c> ** (orca:11498): ERROR **: AT-SPI: COuldn't connect to accessibility bus. Is at-spi-bus-launcher running?
<cristian_c> Rilevato trace/breakpoint (core dump creato)
<cristian_c> flarea, ti conviene riavviare la sessione
<flarea> ah ok... allora dopo torno
<flarea> ok ho riavviato la sessione
<flarea> ehm... provo ad aprire orca?
<cristian_c> flarea, ho visto che in fase di riconfigurazione non hai specificato un tasto
<flarea> ah, come faccio?
<flarea> perché ho solo risposto alle varie opzioni
<cristian_c> quindi , sostanzialmente, non hai cambiato le cose
<cristian_c> flarea, workaround
<flarea> orca non si avvia dalla dash -_- uffa
<flarea> appena ho acceso il pc funzionava, poi si è bloccato da solo
<cristian_c> mmmmmmmmmmm
<cristian_c> flarea, c'è qualcosa di strano
<flarea> eheh non me ne ero accorta :D
<cristian_c> ubuntu gnome?
<flarea> s'
<flarea> *sì
<cristian_c> <flarea> oh, se serve sto usando Ubuntu Gnome
<cristian_c> e parli di dash?
<cristian_c> che notoriamente è parte di unity
<flarea> ehm sì il pannello attività di gnome
<cristian_c> Please note. As of Ubuntu 14.04, there are some accessibility issues with the dash where Orca cannot reliably read search results. Randomly using Orca's flat review functionality can sometimes make search results partially accessible, but this only seems to work once a session. Investigation is still ongoing as to the cause of this issue.
<cristian_c> he below information is for GNOME shell, which is an alternative desktop environment to Unity. Both desktop environments share many pieces of infrastructure, such as the file manager, and have similar settings interfaces. As such, most of the information that applies to using Orca with Unity, in terms of navigating applications can also be applied to using GNOME shell.
<flarea> lo so che ha un suo nome il pannello di gnome.... sono due giorni che tento di cambiare voci su orca e non capisco più niente
<cristian_c> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Accessibility
<cristian_c> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Accessibility#using_orca_with_gnome
<cristian_c> launching apps
<cristian_c> GNOME shell also has multiple ways to launch applications, the most prominant being searching for and activating apps from the search results. To search for and launch n application, press the Super key, aka the Windows key. Orca will announce "Window", although no more information is given. You can then start typing the app name or keywords to find he app you are looking for. As you type, Orca will announce the
<cristian_c> first result that appears. Once you have entered your search terms, you can then use the arrow keys to find what you are looking for.
<flarea> ricapitoliamo, avviando Orca dal pannello applicazioni di gnome shell orca non si apre, mentre intorno alle 2 funzionava, poi si è sballato tutto solo, io stavo usando solo firefox...
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> flarea, dovresti killare orca
<cristian_c> flarea, http://askubuntu.com/questions/278693/how-do-i-stop-orca-screen-reader
<cristian_c> per riavviarlo
<cristian_c> flarea, alt+super+s
<flarea> che comando mi serve?
<cristian_c> oppure: gsettings set org.gnome.desktop.a11y.applications screen-reader-enabled false
<cristian_c> flarea, è una combinazione da tastiera
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> flarea, alt+super+s
<flarea> sì, che serve a? perché non succede niente
<cristian_c> flarea, a?
<cristian_c> flarea, hai premuto i tre tasti contemporaneamente?
<flarea> sì. forse ce l'ho fatta
<flarea> usando questo "gsettings set org.gnome.desktop.a11y.applications screen-reader-enabled false"
<cristian_c> ok
<flarea> adesso?
<cristian_c> flarea, ora lancia orca da terminale
<flarea> ok
<cristian_c> oppure riconfiguralo come  prima
<flarea> ok sto provando a riconfigurare....
<cristian_c> vediamo se esce lo stesso errore, visto che orca non è in esecuzione
<flarea> Un altro processo del lettore di schermo è già in esecuzione in questa sessione.
<flarea> Eseguire "orca --replace" per sostituirlo con uno nuovo.
<flarea> ma cosa....?
<flarea> ho provato a riavviare
<flarea> mo vediamo
<cristian_c> anche
<cristian_c> <flarea> Eseguire "orca --replace" per sostituirlo con uno nuovo.
<flarea> oh ce l'ha fatta
<cristian_c> ?
<Carlin0> forse bastava killall orca
<akis24> flarea:  ps ax | grep orca
<flarea> si è avviato
<akis24> ok come non detto
<cristian_c> flarea, riesci a impostare il modificatore?
<flarea> no mi bastava riavviare -_-
<cristian_c> flarea, non avevi riavviato la sessione prima?
<flarea> si può aprire la gui del pannello di configurazione con un comando da terminale?
<cristian_c> <flarea> ok ho riavviato la sessione
<cristian_c> <flarea> ehm... provo ad aprire orca?
<cristian_c> <flarea> orca non si avvia dalla dash -_- uffa
<cristian_c> <flarea> appena ho acceso il pc funzionava, poi si è bloccato da solo
<flarea> sì ma adesso ho proprio spento e riacceso
<cristian_c> ok
<flarea> si può aprire la gui del pannello di configurazione con un comando da terminale?
<cristian_c> mmmmmmmm
<cristian_c> flarea, prova la solita combinazione con ins+spazio
<flarea> ho provato non succede niente
<cristian_c> quale dei due ins?
<flarea> prima uno poi l'altro, nessuno dei due funzionava
<cristian_c> flarea, allora workaround
<flarea> ?
<cristian_c> flarea, quando esegui la configurazione
<cristian_c> flarea, scegli laptop mode
<flarea> ok
<cristian_c> in questo modo verrà utilizzato il caps lock come modificatore
<flarea> ok ho finito
<flarea> quindi caps lock + barra spaziatrice?
<flarea> niente, non va nemmeno così
<cristian_c> flarea, ma hai rifatto la configurazione?
<cristian_c> hai fermato prima orca?
<cristian_c> hai riavviato?
<flarea> sì
<Carlin0> come hai fatto a riavviare che non sei uscito dalla chat
<akis24> flarea:  ps ax | grep orca  e metti su paste  che vediamo
<flarea> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10886954/
<akis24> flarea:  sudo kill -9  2679 2236
<flarea> fatto
<akis24> flarea: ripeti il comando precedente vediamo se ha chiuso tutto   ps ax | grep orca
<flarea> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10887002/
<cristian_c> eh, non è attivo
<akis24> flarea: hai provato a usare la gui per configurare ?  http://i.imgur.com/14SSz4x.png   ti ricordo che cristian_c  ti aveva linkato la pagina ...  http://askubuntu.com/questions/278693/how-do-i-stop-orca-screen-reader  dove si legge chiaro
<flarea> il problema è che la gui della configurazione non si avvia
<Carlin0> magari hai una conf nella tua home ...
<cristian_c> flarea, quale ubuntu gnome stai utilizzando?
<flarea> 15.04
<flarea> dici che ho beccato il bug? ho installato la 15.04 ieri e la gui di orca si apriva
<Carlin0> appunto e ti ha creato la conf che forse sarebbe meglio cancellare
<flarea> dovrebbe essere tra i file nascosti nella home giusto?
<Carlin0> eh si si
<wwig> live usb su notebook mi chiede la username e password, su pc desktop no
<cristian_c> Get into the Preferences dialog by pressing Orca Modifier+Space from within any accessible application.
<cristian_c> wwig, la stessa usb?
<akis24> !english | cristian_c
<ubot-it> cristian_c: Please join the international channel #ubuntu if you want to speak english. Here only italian language is permitted. Thank you
<cristian_c> con stessa iso
<wwig> certo
<cristian_c> mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
<cristian_c> wwig, ma l'avevi riscaricata?
<wwig> si
<krabador> wwig, in ogni caso, ubuntu , senza pass
<krabador> wwig, hai provato?
<wwig> gia fatto
<wwig> provo con xubuntu
<flarea> ce l'ho fatta, era ora!
<wwig> bravo flarea
<flarea> grazie
<Carlin0> cancellato la conf ?
<flarea> sì
<flarea> non l'avevo vista
<Carlin0> ok
<Carlin0> cartella nascosta ...
<flarea> però non ho ancora finito il mio lavoro con orca, tentavo di capire come usare le voci mbrola
<flarea> però non riuscivo più a farlo partire
<flarea> avevo controllato tra le cartelle nascoste, ma non l'avevo notata, sarò pure ipovedente se mi tocca usare Orca :D
<Carlin0> flarea, se non la trovi visivamente usa il comando → locate orca
<flarea> ok grazie!
<Carlin0> magari viene + facile
<cristian_c> flarea, una cosa
<flarea> nessuno sa come usare le voci mbrola con orca no? Su gespeaker funzionano, ma nell'elenco di orca non ci sono
<flarea> sì, cosa?
<cristian_c> flarea, ora riesci a lanciare con ins+spazio?
<Carlin0> eh flarea googla un po che magari trovi
<flarea> si
<cristian_c> o int+tasti
<cristian_c> ok
<flarea> oh sono due giorni che cerco su google :D ok, ciao ciao e grazie
<krabador> torna a trovarci , per qualsiasi cosa riguardi ubuntu
<cristian_c> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2275191
<flarea> beh posso anche dare una mano, vengo spesso sulla chat per aiutare :)
<flarea> cristian, quel post l'ho fatto io :D
<krabador> e come ti chiami quando vieni qui spesso ad aiutare?
<flarea> cioè era da un po' che non passavo, adesso che ho reinstallato potrò passare più spesso
<flarea> penso che terrò questo nick
<Carlin0> registralo :o)
<flarea> prima spesso usavo EruWolfy o solo Wolfy....
<flarea> Adesso devo andare, ciao!
<Pie2000> Salve, ho un computer Toshiba Satellite C50-A-15E. Oggi ho scaricato Ubuntu e l'ho installato su una chiavetta USB tramite UNEbooting. Riavviando il computer, però, si avvia normalmente windows e non la procedura di installazione di ubuntu
<cristian_c> !usbwin | Pie2000
<ubot-it> Pie2000: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<cristian_c> Pie2000, prova così
<Pie2000> Ma io quando inserisco la chiavetta nel computer, questa si chiama già Installazione Ubuntu.
<Pie2000> Ho provato anche a modificare la scaletta di avvio nel bios, dando priorità alle porte usb
<krabador> Pie2000, e quale versione hai scaricato , di ubuntu?
<krabador> il pc ha uefi?
<Pie2000> si,il pc ha uefi
<Pie2000> la versione è la 14.04.2
<krabador> Pie2000, allora devi disabilitare secure boot
<krabador> e fastboot , da bios
<Pie2000> come si fa?
<krabador> far partire poi la pendrive , fatta con universal usb installre
<krabador> Pie2000, guarda il manuale del notebook
<krabador> i bios non sono tutti uguali
<Michi74> Buon giorno, sto per installare (al termine del download) Ubuntu per la prima volta su un porttaile Lenovo  X201 Tablet e vorrei sapere se il portatile perderà la possibilità di usare la pennina. Grazie.
<Pie2000> ho fatto le operazioni che mi hai consigliato, si sta riavviando
<Pie2000> Ciao Michi, guarda anche io sono alle prese dell'installazione di ubuntu, quindi no ti so dire
<Michi74> Grazie
<krabador> "vorrei sapere se il portatile perderà la possibilità di usare la pennina" ---> spiegati
<cristian_c> Michi74, ti basta provare in modalità live, quindi senza installare realmente
<Michi74> Ora su windows7 questo portatile ha in dotazione una pennina (si usa tipo touch screen)
<Michi74> Modalità live? Me ne hanno accennato allo stand Ubuntu prima in fiera a Pordenone
<krabador> Michi74, ecco, se "la pennina" ha delle funzioni , gestite da un software win, in ubuntu possono non essere presenti
<Michi74> Ok Krabador, grazie
<krabador> Michi74, ma prova appunto in modalità live, ovvero scaricando la iso di ubuntu, facendo una pendrive usb, da mandare con l'opzione "prova ubuntu senza installare"
<Michi74> ora provo. Grazie.
<krabador> in quel modo caricherai il sistema , e potrai provarlo senza modificare nessuna impostazione
<Pie2000> fastboot a cosa serve?
<Pie2000> krabador guarda che pur avendo fatto tutto ciò che mi hai detto, si avvia normalmente windows
<Pie2000> Salve, ho un computer Toshiba Satellite C50-A-15E. Oggi ho scaricato Ubuntu e l'ho installato su una chiavetta USB tramite UNEbooting. Riavviando il computer, però, si avvia normalmente windows e non la procedura di installazione di ubuntu
<Pie2000> sagitt sai risolvere??
<Pie2000> qualcuno sa risolvere il mio problema??
<Pie2000> qualcuno sa risolvere il mio problema??
<Pie2000> qualcuno sa risolvere il mio problema??
<Pie2000> qualcuno sa risolvere il mio problema??
<Pie2000> qualcuno sa risolvere il mio problema??
<Pie2000> qualcuno sa risolvere il mio problema??
<Pie2000> Salve, ho un computer Toshiba Satellite C50-A-15E. Oggi ho scaricato Ubuntu e l'ho installato su una chiavetta USB tramite UNEbooting. Riavviando il computer, però, si avvia normalmente windows e non la procedura di installazione di ubuntu
<Pie2000> Salve, ho un computer Toshiba Satellite C50-A-15E. Oggi ho scaricato Ubuntu e l'ho installato su una chiavetta USB tramite UNEbooting. Riavviando il computer, però, si avvia normalmente windows e non la procedura di installazione di ubuntu
<krabador> Pie2000, ti dai una calmata per favore?
<Pie2000> scusa
<krabador> è un canale di volontari, che se sono davanti al pc, rispondono
<krabador> se hanno voglia
<krabador> non un call center
<Pie2000> hai ragione ho sbagliato
<Pie2000> mi scuso
<cristian_c> Pie2000, ti era stato suggerito universal
<Pie2000> l'ho utilizzato
<krabador> Pie2000, formatta la pendrive, scarica universa usb installer
<krabador> rifai la pendrive con la versione di ubuntu che hai scaricato
<krabador> sebbene , con uefi, ti consiglio la 15.04
<krabador> Pie2000, disabilita uefi secure boot, fastboot
<krabador> da bios
<Pie2000> già fatto, installato il progrmma e inserito il sistema operativo sulla pennetta
<Pie2000> ho fatto anche quello
<krabador> Pie2000, sicuro di aver disabilitato entrambi le voci da bios?
<Pie2000> entrambi disabilitati
<krabador> quante voci hai riguardanti uefi, in bios?
<krabador> !uefi | Pie2000
<ubot-it> Pie2000: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI | vedi anche https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<Pie2000> fastboot si disabilita dal pnnello di controlo
<AndroUser> Teoricamente dal bios
<Pie2000> http://www.chimerarevo.com/windows/windows-8-disattivare-avvio-veloce-quick-boot-125388/
<Pie2000> io ho seguito questa guida
<krabador> Pie2000, avvia windows 8  e spegni la macchina, dopo aver disabilitato fastboot
<krabador> in quel modo svilncolerai le partizioni win
<AndroUser> Se l'hai disattivato prepara la chiavetta e poi imposti che legga la chiavetta usb...
<Pie2000> l'ho già fatto
<Pie2000> adesso provo a spegnere
<Pie2000> e riaccendere
<AndroUser> Va bene...
<Pie2000> non funziona
<AndroUser> Non parte l'installazione?
<Pie2000> esatto
<AndroUser> Hai modificato da bios l'ordine di lettura in modo che legga per prima la pennetta usb?
<Pie2000> si, come prima voce c'è USB
<AndroUser> Che programma hai usato per preparare la chiavetta usb?
<Pie2000> universal usb installer
<Pie2000> me l'hanno consigliato in questa chat
<krabador> !md5 | Pie2000
<ubot-it> Pie2000: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum. Per una lista completa, si veda: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<krabador> controlla l'hash della iso che hai scaricato
<AndroUser> Prova a rifare la chiavetta... o a riscaricare l'iso...
<krabador> Pie2000, 18:24 krabador  quante voci hai riguardanti uefi, in bios?
<AndroUser> krabador, forse l'installazione é partita...
<cristian_c> Michi74, sei riuscito?
<exKijio> salve a tutti
<exKijio> scusate la domanda idiota ... ho aggiornato alla 15.04 ... e unity mi rimette i menu sulla barra invece che nell'applicazione ... come si faceva a rimettere le cose a posto?
<cristian_c> exKijio, i global menù?
<exKijio> si penso di si
<krabador> exKijio, in impostazioni
<krabador> schermo
<krabador> c'è l'opzione
<cristian_c> exKijio, ora c'è uno switch per disattivarlo
<exKijio> ok impostazioni ...
<exKijio> mm schermo
<exKijio> non esiste
<cristian_c> exKijio, vai nelle impostazioni di ubuntu
<cristian_c> exKijio, poi Aspetto
<krabador> impostazioni -- aspettp --- comportamento
<exKijio> ok ci sono ... era difatti messo per mostrare ... aspe .. sto facendo casino io ... scusate ... :D
<exKijio> ci sono ...
<exKijio> capperozzi ... insisto ad usare unity ... la colpa è mia ...
<exKijio> grazie cristian_c e krabador
<exKijio> vado a cena ... ciao a tutti
<exKijio> e grazie ancora
#ubuntu-it 2015-04-26
<Innerina> Sto dalla sessione Mate ma non riesco a ripristinarlo perché settando Compiz da Mate Tweak mi ha preso Unity!!! E non mi trova più la roba di Mate, come lancio Mate Tweak?!
<Innerina> Mi trova solo il terminale di Mate!
<akis24> giorno
<Dany__> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Dany__> join #ubuntu-it-chat
<partenopeo> mi potete  dire  come  posso  installare  ubuntu  da  terminale ?
<partenopeo> scusate  chrome da terminale
<partenopeo> installare  un programma  da  terminale
<akis24> partenopeo: chrome non è presente nei repo ufficiali devi scaricare la versione adatta  . deb
<partenopeo> si  ma  lo trove  nel  software  center  ma  però  non  riesco a installare
<partenopeo> allroa  lo  volevo  installare  da  terminale
<partenopeo> stranamente  ogni  volta  che  tento  di installare  il  software  mi  dice  o  riparare  o mi  dice  ok
<partenopeo> allora  ho  pensato  di  installare  il  pacchetto  da  terminale
<akis24> partenopeo: intendi chromium o chrome ?
<partenopeo> chromium
<akis24> partenopeo: versione di ubuntu ?
<partenopeo> si
<akis24> partenopeo: che versione usi di ubuntu ?
<partenopeo> 14 lts
<akis24> partenopeo: apri il terminale e dai   sudo apt-get update    e metti tutto su paste  ..
<akis24> !paste | partenopeo
<ubot-it> partenopeo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<partenopeo> scusa  ma  quale  testo  devo  incollare?
<akis24> partenopeo: fai copia e incolla di quello che hai sul terminale sulla pagina indicata ...  incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<partenopeo> questo e il messaggio  che  arriva :L'azione potrebbe richiedere l'installazione di pacchetti da sorgenti non autenticate.
<akis24> partenopeo: devi farmi vedere quello che hai sul terminale...  selezionalo col mouse e incollalo al link che ti ho indicato "  http://paste.ubuntu.com/ "  metti il tuo nick  e poi premi paste si aprira' una pagina col risultato copi l'indirizzo e e lo metti qui in canale ...
<Dany__> Buongiorno, chiedo aiuto
<Dany__> ho installato ubunto su pendrive, da ieri che cerco di settare lingua, tastiera e orario in italiano, ma al riavvio tutto torna normalmente
<pietroalbini> Dany__, nel senso, hai creato una live usb?
<Dany__> si
<pietroalbini> Dany__, allora è perfettamente normale :)
<Dany__> immaginavo
<Dany__> volevo imparare a conoscere linux, prima di installarlo al pc
<Dany__> ma senza poter installare nulla ufff
<pietroalbini> Dany__, le live usb caricano tutte le modifiche che fai nella ram, ed essendo la ram non persistente quando spegni il computer tutte le modifiche che hai fatto scompaiono
<Dany__> considerando che la lingua italiana non l-ha mai salvata
<Dany__> scaricata perfettamente ma non va
<Dany__> pietroalbini:  quindi per conoscere a fondo il software devo per forza insallarlo nel pc?
<pietroalbini> Dany__, si :)
<pietroalbini> Dany__, l'obiettivo delle live usb non è di fornire un sistema usabile tutti i giorni, ma uno strumento che permette di vedere se non ci sono incompatibilità, installare e risolvere eventuali problemi ad un'installazione
<Dany__> capito
<pietroalbini> (tipo se fai qualche casino e ubuntu non si avvia più)
<pietroalbini> :)
<Dany__> ok
<Dany__> grazie
<pietroalbini> np
<b00k3r_> giorno
<b00k3r> giorno
<bip> Ciao a tutti :)
<Piecogne> Salve a tutti, ho un problema: ho un toshiba c50-a-15e, e vorrei installare ubuntu. premetto già che questo pc ha uefi. ho gia installato il sistema operativo sia su chiavetta che su pc, ho modifcato la sequenza di accensione dando priorità ai cd, ho quindi disattivato il secureboot e il fastboot, ma quando riavvio il pc con il disco all'interno, n
<Piecogne> on si avvia il programma di installazione ubuntu..... qualcuno sa darmi una mano??
<Piecogne> scusate c'è qualcuno?
<Tdk200> Salve ho un'urgente bisogno di aiuto. Ho lasciato il mio pc lubuntu connesso alla rete internet per tutta la notte, stavo scaricando dei file tramite il programma torrent del sistema. Questa mattina controllo il pc è mi segnala spazio sul dispostivo esaurito.
<Tdk200> io avevo 77 gb liberi sull'hd
<Tdk200> ma adesso risulta tutto occupato
<Piecogne> sto facendo domande anche io, quindi non so aiutarti...
<Piecogne> nel caso tu hai un idea per risolvere il mio problema?
<cristian_c> Piecogne, sei l'utente di ieri
<Tdk200> con questo problema non mi fa aprire firefox e da firefox cosa ancor più grave sono spariti tutti i siti preferiti le navigazioni effettuate con annessi segnalibri
<cristian_c> Piecogne, hai utilizzato un masterizzatore
<Tdk200> Come faccio a capire cosa sta usando i miei 77 gb liberi?
<cristian_c> Piecogne, in ogni caso non chiedere se c'è qualcuno
<Piecogne> no, ieri ero fuori dall'italia in vacanza....
<cristian_c> !qualcuno | Piecogne
<ubot-it> Piecogne: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Piecogne> ok
<cristian_c> Piecogne, eddai
<Piecogne> comunque si, ho utilizzato imgburner
<Tdk200> cristian potresti aiutarmi con questo grave problema che ho???
<f843d0> Tdk200: sicuro di avere liberi i 77 Gb? Apri un terminale con Ctrl+Alt+T e usa il comando df -H per vedere lo stato di occupazione delle partizioni di sistema
<cristian_c> Tdk200, devi liberarlo
<Tdk200> cristian_c: io lo vedo da gestore disco mi dice che è tutto occupato
<Tdk200> ma non so cosa ha occupato tutto questo spazio
<cristian_c> Tdk200, forse ciò che hai scaricato via torrent?
<Tdk200> poi il mio firefox è impazzito
<Piecogne> ma che file hai scaricato?
<Tdk200> cristian_c: ma era roba da 1/2 gb
<Tdk200> nn 77
<cristian_c> Tdk200, riesci ad aprire un terminale?
<cristian_c> Piecogne, quindi è un masterizzatore esterno?
<cristian_c> usb
<Tdk200> cristian_c: aspè facciamo così risolviamo una cosa alla volta. Potresti dirmi come faccio a recuperare tutti i miei siti che avevo salvati in firefox??
<Tdk200> per me è importantissimo recuperarli
<Piecogne> in che senso masterizzatore esterno?
<cristian_c> Tdk200, nel file history
<Tdk200> dovrei risalire in qualche cartella
<cristian_c> anzi, scusa, bookmarks.html
<Tdk200> nel sistema
<cristian_c> Piecogne, se non sbaglio il c-50 non ha masterizzatore
<cristian_c> è un netbook
<Tdk200> perchè da firefox tutto è assurdamente sparito tutto
<Piecogne> ha il lettore per cd/dvd
<Piecogne> si trova sulla sinistra
<Tdk200> sono in preda ad una crisi di nervi avevo diversi siti importanti da controllare
<Piecogne> mi dispiace, anche io sono in crisi...
<cristian_c> Tdk200, ls .mozilla/firefox/*.default
<f843d0> Tdk200: sicuro che il sistema ha concesso al tuo utente usuale di avviare la sessione? Hai controllato l'output del comando whoami?
<Piecogne> oggi è tutta la mattina che sto dietro a questa cosa e non ci riesco
<cristian_c> f843d0, ottima domanda
<Tdk200> ho effettuato l'accesso con il mio nome utente e psw
<cristian_c> <Piecogne> Salve a tutti, ho un problema: ho un toshiba c50-a-15e, e vorrei installare ubuntu. premetto già che questo pc ha uefi. ho gia installato il sistema operativo sia su chiavetta che su pc, ho modifcato la sequenza di accensione dando priorità ai cd, ho quindi disattivato il secureboot e il fastboot, ma quando riavvio il pc con il disco all'interno, n
<cristian_c> <Piecogne> on si avvia il programma di installazione ubuntu..... qualcuno sa darmi una mano??
<f843d0> Ok, allora forse Firefox e` in crisi perche` non potra` fare uso dei file temporanei
<cristian_c> Piecogne, se tu spiegassi, cosa appare, quando riavvii il pc...
<Tdk200> è possibile che sia stato vittima di un attacco e che mi abbiano cancellato tutto?
<cristian_c> Piecogne, in sequenza
<Piecogne> ok, ora ti spiego
<Tdk200> e riempito lhd
<cristian_c> Tdk200, per favore, digita il comando indicato
<cristian_c> Piecogne, dettagliatamente
<Tdk200> fatto sono io mi dice
<cristian_c> !paste | Tdk200
<ubot-it> Tdk200: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Piecogne> appare la scritta TOSHIBA LEADING INNOVATION, poi per un attimo c'è una schermata tutta nera, ma è normale, e poi si apre la pagina dove inserire la password per entrare in windows
<cristian_c> ok
<Tdk200> cristian_c: cosa incollo il fatto che mi dice che sono io l'utente
<Piecogne> comunque ti ringrazio per la pazienza
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> Tdk200, ls .mozilla/firefox/*.default
<cristian_c> non mi pare tu l'abbia digitato
<Tdk200> no nn devo resettarlo mozzilla devo recuperare i miei segnalibri
<Tdk200> mi potresti dire dove posso trovarli nelle cartelle in ubuntu
<cristian_c> Piecogne, ok, trovato qualcosa
<cristian_c> Piecogne, per il tuo portatile
<cristian_c> Tdk200, che c'entra con il comando?
<Piecogne> ti ascolto
<cristian_c> Tdk200, non stai seguendo
<cristian_c> Tdk200, puoi per piacere digitare il comando?
<Tdk200> ciaoooo
<cristian_c> Piecogne, in pratica devi provare F12
<cristian_c> Piecogne, all'avvio del pc
<cristian_c> dopo la schermata del logo
<Piecogne> si?
<cristian_c> e accedi al boot menu, in cui selezionare la periferica da cui bootare
<Piecogne> ok
<cristian_c> ora non so se devi riattivare secure boot e compagnia bella
<cristian_c> Piecogne, ma tu prova le varie modalità
<Piecogne> la sequenza che è impostata al momento è dvd
<cristian_c> Piecogne, comunque, il fastboot effettivamente andrebbe disattivato, penso
<Piecogne> e poi il resto
<cristian_c> per via del fatto che windows è ibernato con fastboot attivo
<Piecogne> il fast book è disattivato
<cristian_c> Piecogne, intanto fai questo
<cristian_c> fare in modo che inizi il boot da usb o dvd
<cristian_c> poi il resto si vede
<cristian_c> Piecogne, da quale pc stai chattando?
<Piecogne> da un fisso
<Piecogne> e intanto opero sul portatile
<Piecogne> comunque la sequenza è già impostata come dici tu
<cristian_c> Piecogne, ok, quindi puoi operare sul portatile mentre stai chattando dal fisso?
<Piecogne> esatto
<cristian_c> allora prova
<cristian_c> <Piecogne> appare la scritta TOSHIBA LEADING INNOVATION, poi per un attimo c'è una schermata tutta nera, ma è normale, e poi si apre la pagina dove inserire la password per entrare in windows
<cristian_c> praticamente, premi F12 durante la schermata nera
<cristian_c> ossessivamente :D
<Piecogne> ok
<Piecogne> ho finito adesso, ma non succede nulla
<Piecogne> non è cambiato nulla da priima
<cristian_c> Piecogne, cos'hai fatto?
<cristian_c> Piecogne, il file .iso è a 32 o a 64 bit?
<cristian_c> Piecogne, puoi postare schermate del bios?
<Piecogne> 64 bit
<Piecogne> comunque sono entrato nel bios, e ho modificato la sessione di avvio nel menu boot
<Piecogne> dando priorità ai cd
<Piecogne> poi ho salvato premendo f10 e sono uscito
<cristian_c> Piecogne, puoi postare una schermata del logo?
<cristian_c> potrebbe aiutare molto
<cristian_c> inoltre, la documentazione toshiba aiuta su questo, eh
<cristian_c> Piecogne, prova a premere F12 sulla schermata del logo toshiba
<cristian_c> poi ci sono tasti di scelta rapida, C e U , rispettivamente per il cd e l'usb
<Piecogne> ok mi stacco un atimo che mi hanno chiamato e poi torno
<Piecogne> grazie comunque
<tdk200> cristian_c: scusami se sono scappato ma nn volevo impostare a defaut firefox
<cristian_c> tdk200, io non ho capito perché non digiti il comando, considerato che è innocuo
<tdk200> comunque cosa alquanto strana, stavo cercando di salvare il salvabile dall'hd e stavo pensando di formattare
<cristian_c> !comandi | tdk200
<ubot-it> tdk200: trovi i comandi base su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase - Gestione di File e Directory: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase#gestionefiledirectory - Terminale e File Manager: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RigaDiComando
<tdk200> dopo un pò che spostavo i file, ha riaggiornato lo stato dell'hd e mi è uscito spazio libero 80 gb :S
<tdk200> secondo te come cosa è strana???
<cristian_c> tdk200, se non spieghi esattamente cos'hai fatto...
<tdk200> ti spiego
<cristian_c> tdk200, e considerato che non hai voluto digitare il comando, che avrebbe fornito informazioni in merito
<cristian_c> anzi, il comando giusto è: df -h
<tdk200> Ieri ho lasciato il pc a scaricare con transmission, tutta la notte. Stamani sono andato al pc e mi diceva HD pieno :O io sono rimasto intontito ho provato ad avviare firefox e sembrava resettato
<tdk200> mi sono quindi messo l'anima in pace pensando dovessi formattare tutto, ho preso hd esterno ed ho iniziato a spostare file
<cristian_c> tdk200, bastava che per i segnalibri tu cercassi dove ho indicato
<cristian_c> c'è anche du -H come comando
<tdk200> dopo poco che spostavo i file, nella barra di stato della cartella mi ha visualizzato spazio disponibile che prima segnava 0 a 88 gb liberi
<cristian_c> ma elenca l'utilizzo su disco di ogni singolo file
<tdk200> :S
<cristian_c> ergo, va impostata la sintassi del comando du
<tdk200> può darsi che l'hd era andato in standby Può essere??
<tdk200> cristian_c: mi stai leggendo?
<cristian_c> tdk200, se non controlli l'utilizzo del disco...
<tdk200> come faccio a controllarlo?
<cristian_c> tdk200, se avessi letto quanto scrivevo sopra...
<tdk200> si ma mandare il tuo comando nn serve adesso che si è ripreso :S
<cristian_c> tdk200, non hai fornito informazioni adeguate al momento
<tdk200> cristian_c: sembri un robot :D
<cristian_c> tdk200, dovesse ricapitarti, torna qui e fornisci le informazioni richieste
<cristian_c> in modo da poter capire esattamente cos'hai fatto
<tdk200> OK cristian_c credo comunque che l'hd sia andato in una strana forma di standby e che l'hd si sia un pò rincoglionito nella notte, ed il sistema operativo segnalava hd full
<sauro> ciao a tutti
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<sauro> ho appena aggiornato il mio sistema a 15.04 e tutto è andato apparentemente bene. Al riavvio, dopo qualche minuto di lavoro, mi è apparso un messaggio che mi ha avvertito di avere la  /  (su partizione dedicata) piena.  Dopo le verifiche del caso, ho trovato  la /var/lib/apt/lists/partial  occupata da 18 gb di files compressi.  ho spostato la carte
<sauro> lla in questione fuori dalla partizione / ed al riavvio sembra tutto ok.  E' normale questo comportamento? Grazie.
<jester-> sauro: se le cache sono piene si svuota puare apt
<jester-> pure
<sauro> jester : ciao jester, puoi spiegarmi meglio. è la prima volta che mi capita questo problema ad un aggiornamento di versione e vorrei capire cosa è successo.
<jester-> sauro: sudo apt-get clean
<jester-> sauro: sudo apt-get autoremove
<whoodie> Salve a tutti, ho installato Xubuntu 14.04 e purtroppo ho un problema: quando cerco di effettuare l'upload di immagini su qualsiasi sito (Tinypic, Postimage, Facebook, ecc.) e cerco la foto con l'opzione cerca, scrivendo il nome non mi da nessun risultato!
<whoodie> Il problema persiste anche su Google Chrome e Chromium, secondo voi da cosa è dovuto? Grazie
<sauro> jester: ma perchè la cache si è riempita fino a satutare la partizione /  ?
<sauro> "saturare"
<jester-> sauro: perchè se ogni tanto non la svuoti si simmano i .deb sdcaricati da apt
<jester-> come se non dai ogni tanto autoremove
<jester-> rimane roba zompbi e 127 kernel
<davegarath> sauro: se hai aggiornato la distro da una versione all 'altra è normale perché hai aggiornato praticamente tutti i packages che sono rimasti in cache
<sauro> jester: è strano, perchè pulisco abbastanza spesso il sistema con ubuntu tweak e di kernel tengo solo la versione precedente a quella in uso   (per  sicurezza).
<cristian_c> whoodie, sulla dash?
<cristian_c> whoodie, dove hai eseguito la ricerca dalla dash?
<sauro> davegarath: si, ho aggiornato da 14.10 , ma hai precedenti avanzamenti non avevo mai notato questo comportamento.
<jester-> sauro: lasa sta il tweak
<davegarath> sauro: se non hai mai lanciato un sudo apt-get clean si saranno accumulati molti paccketti
<jester-> !pulireubuntu | sauro
<ubot-it> sauro: pulire ubuntu is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/PulireUbuntu
<whoodie> cristian quando effettuo l'upload si apre una finestra (non so ben cosa sia) e se clicco su cerca e scrivo il nome della foto, non la trova (devo fare il percorso completo: Scrivania->Foto->nomefoto.png)
<sauro> ok, grazie a tutti
<dadexix86> sauro, è un problema noto dell'avanzamento coi server italiani. passa ai server internazionali (vedi in forum le ultime discussioni, non sei il solo ;) )
<sauro> dadexix86 : ok, ne consigli qualcuno in particolare?
<dadexix86> Sì, il "Server principale"
<cristian_c> whoodie, puoi postare una schermata, quando esegui l'upload?
<cristian_c> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<jester-> sauro: server italia è sminchiato da tanto tempo, metti italia crazy che va bene
<sauro> lester: in che senso "sminchiato" ho 5 macchine che si aggiornano da quel server......
<sauro> "jester"
<jester-> sauro: da sempre errori faendo lìapdate
<jester-> update*
<sauro> jeste: questo lo avevo notato (a volte non aggiorna in automantico), ma è affidabile come aggiornamenti?
<sauro> "jester"
<krabador> sauro, jester-
<jester-> sauro: cambialo
<jester-> altro-->italia-->crazysticass
<sauro> jester: ok, fatto (almeno su questa macchina)
<jester-> sauro: da sorgenti software
<sauro> grazie a tutti, siete sempre molto utili. ora devo andare.
<sauro> ciao
<tdk200> cristian_c: ho scoperto dove sta il problema
<wwig> ciao a tutti, se installo ubuntu su chiavetta usb (non live) tramite il mio pc desktop e poi uso la chiavetta da notebook cambia qualcosa?
<krabador> wwig, se la pendrive è fatta correttamente, e non ci sono particolarità nel bios che deve lanciarla in boot, parte ovunque
<wwig> semplice
<tdk200> ho appena premuto su verifica disponibilita aggiornamenti da lubuntu e mi si blocca su una voce del repository
<jester-> wwig: devi aver cura di installare grub dulla usb e poi. logicamente, fare boot da usb
<wwig> grazie krabador e jester-
<jester-> e installare mbr su usb prima di installare
<tdk200> e continua a scaricare ad oltranza diversi GB di file ma nn so cosa sono
<tdk200> jester-: ciao
<cristian_c> tdk200, java?
<tdk200> ti mando uno screen
<jester-> wwig: di defualt installa grub sul primo disco rigido se poi non hai la usb connessa non parte una cippa
<tdk200> la cosa è un pò assurda
<krabador> wwig, puoi avere qualche problema con differenze hardware marcate
<tdk200> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<wwig> ho la live di kubuntu su usb e una pendrive vuota, inserisco la live e la pendrive vuota sul mio desktop, lancio l'installazione sulla pendrive come se fosse un hdd normale
<wwig> partite dal presupposto che non ho altri harddisk
<krabador> wwig, se hai intenzione di avere "una chiave per domarli tutti" in tasca, ci sono degli accorgimenti che dovresti applicare
<wwig> solo usb live e pendrive vuota
<wwig> cosa devo fare?
<wwig> sto provando ad installare kubuntu su pendrive da usblive ma sta impiegando 6 ore....
<tdk200> jester-: prima parlavo con cristian_c e volevo informarlo riguardo a questo problema che sembra essere una cosa un pò assurda. Ti spiego jester- cosa mi è successo stamani. Ieri sera ho lasciato il pc acceso a scaricare con transmission e stamani avevo tutto l'hd pieno.
<tdk200> non riuscivo a capire cosa avesse riempito l'hd in questo modo. Cmq mi ero messo con l'anima in pace che dovevo formattare
<tdk200> dopo poco che spostavo dati su un hd esterno, tutto di un colpo l'hd da 0 gb disponibili che avevo è passato ad 80 gb liberi
<tdk200> https://imgur.com/XRUMoOD
<tdk200> adesso ho verificato la disponibilità di aggiornamenti e il sistema su una di queste voci andava avanti ad oltranza a scaricare molti gb
<tdk200> guarda la foto che ho postato jester- non capisco cosa possa essere
<jester-> tdk200: cambia il server
<wwig> krabador:cosa devo fare?
<tdk200> come si fa jester-
<tdk200> ?
<jester-> tdk200: da sorgenti software
<jester-> tdk200: o sudo software-properties-gtk
<tdk200> https://imgur.com/km3fviW
<tdk200> scelgo la voce sottostante?? Non badare al ppa quelli sono disattivati
<jester-> tdk200: etichetta software per ubuntu
<jester-> tdk200: ckick su server
<tdk200> è selezionato server italia
<jester-> altro
<jester-> italia click su +
<jester-> scegli crazy
<tdk200> mirror crazynetwork?
<jester-> eh
<jester-> tdk200: avevi assai di ppa
<jester-> veleno suggno
<tdk200> sisi però nn mi hanno rovinato l'avanzamento, o per lo meno lo spero
<tdk200> li ha cmq disabilitati in automatico
<wwig> jester-: normale che impieghi tanto tempo per installarsi su usb?
<tdk200> se alcune voci fa inattivo è normale??
<jester-> wwig: usb è un collo di bottiglia
<wwig> e possono volerci ore?
<jester-> tdk200: avanzando distattiva i server non uffciali
<jester-> ufficiali
<wwig> incredibile, ora dopo circa 6 ore si sta velocizzando tutto
<tdk200> capito io adesso ho premuto su verifica aggiornamenti ha fatto tutto come si deve e nn mi segnala nulla. Però con il casino che è successo stanotte, adesso all'avvio di lubuntu mi segnala un problema con il flash plugin ma nn so di che genere
<whoodie> http://s12.postimg.org/7dm49k6vx/risorse1.png
<whoodie> ecco l'immagine del mio problema (quando cerco di effettuare l'upload di foto su internet, cliccando su cerca e scrivendo il nome, non le trova!)
<jester-> tdk200: camabiato il server sudo apt-get update e poi sudo apt-get install --reinstall flashplugin-installer
<wwig> jester-: è possibile che impieghi 6 ore?
<cristian_c> tdk200, in realtà, il download dei singoli pacchetti non è detto che avvenga in ordine sequenziale
<jester-> wwig: sei ore sono un po tante
<tdk200> capisco
<cristian_c> ah, effettivamente avevi aggiunto dei ppa
<cristian_c> allora sì
<tdk200> cristian_c: cmq se leggi sopra ho scoperto il mio problema dei gb scaricati a go go dal sstema
<wwig> jester-: infatti, comunque ora come per magia si sta svegliando
<jester-> wwig: comunque il passaggi o dei dati e loro scrittura su usb è parecchio piu lenta che su hd
<cristian_c> tdk200, ppa sono pericolosi
<tdk200> lo faceva nel momento di ricercare aggiornamenti ma il problema nn è nei ppa che sono disattivati ma da quelli principali di lubuntu
<cristian_c> tranne alcune limitate eccezioni
<tdk200> Cmq volevo segnalare che la pag per accedere alla chat di supporto on line non funge
<wwig> jester-: sì questo lo so, ma 6 ore mi sembrano uno sproposito, su questo notebook non c'è hard disk e lo userò da pendrive. Ci sono dei problemi?
<cristian_c> tdk200, se aggiugi ppa, hai buone probabilità di rendere il sistema instabile
<cristian_c> sopratutto durante gli avanzamenti
<cristian_c> +n
<tdk200> sono andato nella sezione supporto di ubutu e premendo su chat supporto non apre questa chat
<jester-> tdk200: sei nella chat ubuntu adesso
<tdk200> si ma da freenode
<tdk200> non dalla pag ubuntu
<dark0z> salve a tutti cè qualcuno che puo dedicarmi 2 minuti ? ho bisogno di aiuto su una installazione in dual boot
<jester-> da
<jester-> !qualcuno | dark0z
<ubot-it> dark0z: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<krabador> tdk200, /join #ubuntu-it-chat , cosa fa?
<tdk200> :D no krabador scusami forse nn mi sono spiegato :D io dico da qua http://chat.ubuntu-it.org/
<tdk200> se uno preme su supporto a me non apre nessuna web caht
<tdk200> chat*
<tdk200> è un disguido che volevo segnalare nn so se lo fa solo a me, io credo che nessuno possa accedervi da la
<jester-> tdk200: sto provando e funza bnissimo
<tdk200> :S
<jester-> sono sticazzi
<pietroalbini> tdk200, hai cliccato su "va bene" in basso per i cookie?
<dark0z> domanda: ho installato in dual con le partizioni come si devono e ho scelto come destinazione del boot la partizione efi dove sta anche il boot loader di win .. il mio problema è che il pc è un asus eeebook e quanto pare ci sono incomprensioni nel senso che per far partire le cose ho bisogno del famosissimo file bootia32 nonostante l'architettura s
<dark0z> ia a 64.. ho installato ubuntu e ovviamente il grub non parte in nessuna occasione .. temo che il problema sia proprio che le distro di ubuntu a 64 nn hanno il supporto a 32 ovviamente qualcuno puo aiutarmi ?
<Gio2180> Buonasera.
<tdk200> pietroalbini: saggio :D
<pietroalbini> tdk200, funziona dopo?
<cristian_c> dark0z, x205ta?
<Gio2180> Ho croptato una chiavetta usb con veracrypt, ma adesso, quando la inserisco, non mi compare tra i dischi.
<tdk200> yes nn si nota proprio la scritta cookie :D
<krabador> "<tdk200> si ma da freenode
<krabador> <tdk200> non dalla pag ubuntu"
<cristian_c> dark0z, no privato
<dark0z> ok scusa
<dark0z> cmq si 205ta
<tdk200> krabador: tutto risolto :D
<cristian_c> dark0z, x205ta è un bordello su linux
<dark0z> me ne sto accorgendo è un mese che cerco di installarlo
<cristian_c> dovuto allo scarso supporto bay trail
<pietroalbini> tdk200, ok, cerco di vedere cosa non va in quello script :)
<cristian_c> dark0z, allora, c'è una discussione specifica su ubuntuforums
<cristian_c> dark0z, dove hanno risolto la maggior parte dei problemi
<cristian_c> tra cui anche quello del grub
<krabador> tdk200, è un problema molto noto
<krabador> si settiname
<pietroalbini> krabador, il problema è che ci sono solo 24 ore ogni giorno :P
<tdk200> pietroalbini: se ce la fate, ingrandite quella scritta che sta sotto sennò nn si vede :D
<dark0z> temo di aver già provato tutto... :\
<krabador> pietroalbini, ma 7 giorni in una settimana,ed il triplo in 3
<pietroalbini> krabador, ma c'è anche scuola, e il mio stato di salute in questo momento non è il massimo
<pietroalbini> (altrimenti sarei a pordenone :'(
<krabador> pietroalbini, mi dispiace
<krabador> pietroalbini, ti ci vuole una mano
<pietroalbini> krabador, vuoi unirti al gruppo web?
<cristian_c> dark0z, allora
<cristian_c> dark0z, spiega il 'tutto' che hai già provato
<dark0z> ho provato a cambiare ogni tipo di ISO mounter.. versioni di ubuntu e destinazione del boot durante l'installazione
<dark0z> ho seguito varie guide ma data la mia nn profonda conoscenza non capisco alcuni passaggi e mi perdo ovviamente
<cristian_c> dark0z, ma quella discussione l'avevi letta?
<dark0z> quale scusami ?
<cristian_c> dark0z, sì sì, capisco che non sia banale nel tuo specifico caso (quel pc)
<cristian_c> quella su ubuntuforums, ora te la linko
<dark0z> ok manda
<cristian_c> dark0z, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2254322
<cristian_c> dark0z, però ti consiglio di aprire una discussione apposita o scrivere su Chiedi, se hai un account su uno dei due
<jester-> dark0z: prova a dare sudo updatedb
<dark0z> è molto casinoso da seguire effettivamente si aprii su chiedi un post ma 0 risposte per ora cmq questo post non lo avevo mai visto
<cristian_c> dark0z, https://github.com/lopaka/instructions/blob/master/ubuntu-14.10-install-asus-x205ta.md
<dark0z> jester per intenderci dalla live e basta possso fare comandi di terminale >.<
<dark0z> uu questa sembra fatta apposta per i newbie come me
<cristian_c> dark0z, sì github lo spiegano
<cristian_c> *in
<cristian_c> dark0z, ovviamente, solo la prima parte riguardante grub e il boot
<cristian_c> per il resto devi seguire la discussione su ubuntuforum
<cristian_c> sopratutto le ultime pagine che contengono varie soluzioni per il riconoscimento dell'hardware
<dark0z> che casino wow vediamo un po
<cristian_c> dark0z, ma cose come l'audio non funzioneranno ancora
<cristian_c> visto che non hanno patchato il kernel
<dark0z> a me basta che vada per il terminale ed altre cose base sono ad informatica il primo anno e sostanzialmente per ora mi serviva per c >.<
<dark0z> lo so che sembra stupido volerci mettere ubuntu solo per quello ma se non mi abituo all'ambiente rischio di perdere qualcosa a prescindere da questi pareri personali probo a seguire la  guida linkata cristian
<dark0z> mi metto a lavoro
<cristian_c> dark0z,
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> dark0z, però ti consiglio di aprire una discussione apposita o scrivere su Chiedi, se hai un account su uno dei due
<dark0z> ok
<cristian_c> dark0z, anche per lasciare traccia visibile di tutto il procedimento
<cristian_c> per essere utile ad altri nella ricerca
<dark0z> sicuramente
<cristian_c> *sul forum
<dark0z> intanto procedo nel mio caso mi segno i passi e poi creo un post =)
<cristian_c> ok
<akis24> sera
<jester-> ola akis24
<dark0z> la guida fa riferimento a una distro già installata ma se creo la flash come ho sempre fatto ? perkè non ho possibilità di installare distro da altre parti ..
<cristian_c> dark0z, allora
<cristian_c> dark0z, quel riferimento che leggi all'inizio
<cristian_c> dark0z, significa che devi compilare il software da un altro pc con ubuntu
<cristian_c> ti serve comunque una macchina in cui preparare l'occorrente
<cristian_c> che non è quella di destinazione finale
<dark0z> capisco
<cristian_c> dark0z, al limite puoi pure usare una live su un altro pc
<cristian_c> caso estremo
<cristian_c> o forse anche una macchina virtuale
<dark0z> per quanto riguarda invece la distro mi consigli di tenere la 14.04.2 ?
<cristian_c> dark0z, di quale pc parli?
<dark0z> entrambi sia da dove devo compilare quelle cose e quello che devo installare
<cristian_c> dark0z, le risposte sono diverse
<cristian_c> dark0z, la live o la vm possono essere qualsiasi, diciamo 14.10 o 15.04 vanno entrambe bene
<cristian_c> dark0z, mentre sull'asus ti serve una macchina con l'ultima ubuntu, che non basta perché la 15.04 ha il kernel 3.10
<cristian_c> *3.19
<cristian_c> mentre per il riconoscimento di alcune parti dell'hardware ti serve il kernel 4.0
<cristian_c> che comunque viene spiegato come installarlo
<dark0z> ok
<dark0z> quindi lavoro con 15.04 su entrambi così risparmio tempo di download >.<
<cristian_c> dark0z, come preferisci, va bene come hai detto
<dark0z> sperando che comandi o altre cose nn siano totalmente diverse rispetto alla guida ma da neofita non credo abbiamo fatto cambiamenti così radicali
<cristian_c> dark0z, in pratica, la macchia ausiliaria con ubuntu ti serve per compilare grub
<cristian_c> dark0z, in ogni caso, appunto chiedi qua o scrivi nel forum
<cristian_c> per qualsiasi problema
<dark0z> sisi ho visto monto una vm con 15.04 e seguo passo passo
<dark0z> aspetto il download :p in ogni caso per ora ti ringrazio ! lascio irc aperto mentre lavoro così appena ho novità o domande posso farle live
<cristian_c> ok
<Vivio> Buonasera
<jester-> !ciao | Vivio
<ubot-it> Vivio: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<Vivio> posso chiedere qui aiuto per il mio pc ubuntu?
<jester-> !chiedi
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Vivio> ok, ho appena installato ubuntu server 14.04.2 LTS e lagga tantissimo. Ping perfetto, speedtest ok, non sembrano esserci altri problemi di rete. E' un bug conosciuto? Fix? Grazie
<Vivio> ssh lagga tantissimo*
<jester-> Vivio: non mi risulta. sei da wifi eth rete locale o internet?
<Vivio> eth
<Vivio> locale
<jester-> tanti pc in lan?
<Vivio> in questo momento 1 in lan (ubuntu), un mac e due iPhone
<Vivio> gli ultimi su wifi
<jester-> mica poco
<jester-> prova a disconnettere qualcosa
<Vivio> ok, ma non ho mai avuto di questi problemi anche con più device connessi
<jester-> Vivio: non so che altro dirti, bug non mi pare ce ne siano a proposito
<Vivio> ok, controllo staccando tutto e lasciando solo ubuntu e il mac
<wwig> jester-: puoi seguirmi nell'installazione un momento? ho un notebook senza hard disk, una live usb e una pendrive da 10GB
<wwig> Come devo procedere?
<jester-> wwig: installazione da dvd o altra usb
<wwig> da live usb su pendrive USB
<wwig> jester-:
<cristian_c> wwig, sei già in live?
<jester-> wwig: fai normale installazione, non avendo hd la piazzi su usb2
<cristian_c> sì, è praticamente analoga all'installazione su hard disk, solo che cambia il supporto
<wwig> jester-: quindi come un'installazione normale su hdd? perchè ad un certo punto mi dava un errore su sdc media
<jester-> wwig: pari pari
<jester-> sceglierai usa tutto il disco che nel tuo caso è la usb
<cristian_c> wwig, se non posti una foto dell'errore, possiamo continuare a discutere all'infinito
<wwig> jester-: invece volendo farla da pc destop, disinstallando tutti gli hard disk, poi posso utilizzarla sul notebook?
<jester-> wwig: se il notebook è compatibile non c'è problema
<Vivio> usando una usb il sistema rimane abbastanza fluido?
<cristian_c> Vivio, eh, dipende
<wwig> jester-: compatibile in quali termini?
<cristian_c> usb più lenta
<jester-> Vivio: rallenta parecchio
<jester-> e dvd ancora di piu
<Vivio> quello per forza, secondo me diventa inutilizzabile
<Vivio> almeno con la GUI
<cristian_c> dipende anche dal pc
<jester-> dipende anche dal pc che hai, se vecchio e con usb1 lascia perdere
<Vivio> forse con una 3.0 recupera, ma già la 2
<cristian_c> jester-, eh
<wwig> jester-: compatibile in quali termini?
<cristian_c> wwig, questo lo verifichi da live
<jester-> wwig: dal punto di vista harware wifi e palle varie
<wwig> è stato un parto ma alla fine sembra funzionare
<cristian_c> hai installato?
<wwig> sì ma è ingestibile
<wwig> troppo lenta
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> dipende anche dal pc
<cristian_c> wwig, quale pc?
<wwig> cristian_c: va benino come notebook, i requisiti sono ben al di sopra dei minimi
<cristian_c> wwig, quali sono le caratteristiche?
<wwig> cristian_c: te l'ho scritto sopra
<wwig> il collo di bottiglia è questa USB che fa pietà
<cristian_c> <wwig> ciao a tutti, se installo ubuntu su chiavetta usb (non live) tramite il mio pc desktop e poi uso la chiavetta da notebook cambia qualcosa?
<cristian_c> non le vedo
<wwig> cristian_c: sono ben al di sopra delle minime richieste
<cristian_c> cioè?
<wwig> cristian_c: assemblo hardware da 15 anni, se ti dico che i requisiti minimi sono più che soddisfatti credici e morta lì :D
<wwig> non ho voglia di farti l'elenco
<cristian_c> wwig, bene, perché per capire se il problema è quello, e non è chiaro se si parli di ubuntu su usb o via live, servirebbero maggiori informazioni
<wwig> la chiavetta è vecchiotta cristian_c
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> wwig, quella da 16 GB?
<wwig> 10
<cristian_c> wwig, comunque, puoi verificare la velocità
<cristian_c> tramite dd mandando la scrittura in /dev/null
<cristian_c> c'è un comando apposito
<dark0z> sapete come fare a far vedere le penne usb su una macchina virtuale con sopra linux montata con hypervisor ?
<versilia> ciao. per utilizzare virtualbox dovrei usare i gruppi. cosa vuol dire?
<versilia> c'è qualcuno?
<cristian_c> dark0z, spiega
<cristian_c> dark0z, se stai usando winz, non so bene quale programma tu stia utilizzando
<cristian_c> !qualcuno | versilia
<ubot-it> versilia: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<cristian_c> versilia, ormai dovresti saperlo
<dark0z> scusami cristian_c sto usando hyper visor quello di win 8
<dark0z> ma ormai ho letto un sacco di thread ci sto rinunciando mi sto montando un pc momentaneo con rottami e reinstallo tutto li per fare la procedura che tu sai
<cristian_c> dark0z, bastava virtualbox
<cristian_c> lol
<dark0z> ma mi prende anche lhd che ho gia modificato ?
<cristian_c> facile e sicuro
<dark0z> cioè me lo recupera ?
<cristian_c> dark0z, ?
<cristian_c> a cosa ti riferisci?
<dark0z> dico le installazioni che ho fatto sull'hd virtuale sono recuperabili con virtualbox oppure no ?
<cristian_c> non so se converte le macchine virtuali di hyper-v
<cristian_c> dark0z, di certo con virtualbox non ci sono problemi
<cristian_c> è a prova di niubbo
<dark0z> ahah
<cristian_c> lo utilizzo sempre
<cristian_c> proprio perché è più semplice da utilizzare
<dark0z> saperlo prima cavolo
<dark0z> ho speso tutto il pomeriggio per niente
<cristian_c> dark0z, potevi chiedere
<dark0z> >.<
<dark0z> vabbè vediamo sto scaricando virtual
<cristian_c> dark0z, le usb le abiliti con l'extension pack
<cristian_c> quindi scaricati anche l'extension pack per la tua versione di virtualbox
<cristian_c> lo trovi sempre nella pagina di download di virtualbox
<dark0z> ok messe a scaricare anche quelle grazie =)
<cristian_c> l'extension pack lo installi o aprendolo con virtualbox, oppure dalla scheda estensioni nelle preferenze di virtualbox
<dark0z> easy
<dark0z> intanto mangio >.< mentre scarica
<cristian_c> dark0z, in ogni caso, non è necessario masterizzare il file .iso su usb per lanciare la live in virtualbox
<cristian_c> puoi direttamente caricarci il file .iso per installare ubuntu in macchina virtuale
<dark0z> ps cmq sto lack di hyperv è clamoroso è come aver costruito una macchina che non puo solo mandare il motore in folle
<dark0z> sisi
<dark0z> come in hyper
<versilia> cristian_c: l'extension è installata ho chiesto cosa sono i gruppi su ubuntu
<cristian_c> versilia, non dicevo a te, ma a dark0z
<versilia> cristian_c: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10901564/
<cristian_c> versilia, http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Permessi_%28Unix%29
<cristian_c> versilia, sì, infatti, per impostare i filtri su usb, devi aggiungere il tuo utente al gruppo vboxusers
<cristian_c> versilia, sempre che tu abbia fatto questo
<cristian_c> versilia, comunque, per montare dispositivi in macchina virtuale non serve agire sui filtri
<cristian_c> versilia, ah, ovviamente per i gruppi si intende quelli nel sistema host, non guest
<krabador> versilia , non funziona a modino?
<cristian_c> dark0z, fatto?
<cristian_c> lol
<dark0z> rieccomi cristian scusa
<dark0z> hai letto cosa ho scritto ?
<cristian_c> dark0z, non hai scritto
<dark0z> rieccomi cristian ci sei ?
<cristian_c> !chiedi | dark0z
<ubot-it> dark0z: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<dark0z> ciao senti ho installavo virtualbox ma non mi fa montare sistemi a 64 mi visualizza solo quelli a 32 sai darmi un tip a riguardo ?
<dark0z> ovviamente posso montarli a 64 visto che con hypervisor l'ho fatto..
<cristian_c> dark0z, hai la virtualizzazione attiva?
<cristian_c> nelle opzioni bios del processore?
<dark0z> dell'host ?
<cristian_c> sì
<dark0z> non ho mai controllato sinceramente
<cristian_c> dark0z, processore inter, amd?
<dark0z> intel
<Carlin0> dark0z, impostazioni della macchina → sistema → processori →  metti 2
<cristian_c> Intel VT-x/Vanderpool
<cristian_c> Se invece VirtualBox è eseguito su una macchina non dotata di virtualizzazione hardware, le prestazioni saranno nettamente inferiori a quelle della macchina reale. Inoltre non sarà possibile utilizzare sistemi guest a 64 bit.
<cristian_c> Dopo aver verificato che il proprio pc supporti la virtualizzazione hardware, è necessario verificare se essa è regolarmente attivata.
<cristian_c> All'interno del BIOS esistono varie denominazioni per questa funzionalità, in genere si trova indicata con i nomi VT-X, AMD-V, Intel Vanderpool, Virtualization Technology o similari.
<dark0z> cristian non centra niente che con hyperv monto a 64 senza problemi ? magari è solo una cosa di virtualbox ?
<cristian_c> dark0z, cosa intendi con 'monto'?
<zaga> ciao a tutti
<zaga> come faccio ad ottenere un id alto con mule adunanza?
<Carlin0> !ciao | zaga
<ubot-it> zaga: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<cristian_c> !chat | zaga
<ubot-it> zaga: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<dark0z> scusami sono crashato cristian
<zaga> vorrei sapere qualcosa di piu su mule su ubuntu 14.04.
<cristian_c> zaga, ok, ma non chiederlo qui
<dark0z> con montare intendevo che prima ho installato tranquillamente la 15.04 a 64 bit su una macchina virtuale fatta con hypervisor
<Carlin0> zaga, leggi anche o scrivi solo ?
<cristian_c> puoi benissimo domandare in -chat
<cristian_c> dark0z, ora cosa ottieni?
<zaga> uso amule su ubuntu mi pareva inerente ... credi ci sia un'irc anche per il mulo?
<cristian_c> dark0z, hai controllato il bios?
<dark0z> no non ho controllato nel bios
<cristian_c> zaga, qui si parla di tematiche strettamente legate a ubuntu, come l'installazione
<cristian_c> dark0z, il funzionamento specifico di emule è altra cosa
<zaga> ok scusate offtopic allora.
<zaga> sorry
<cristian_c> indipendentemente dalla piattaforma sulla quale viene installato
<cristian_c> zaga, tra l'altro ci sarà una documentazione ufficiale che potrai consultare
<cristian_c> dark0z, hai creato la macchina virtuale, intanto?
<dark0z> si ma a 32 bit
<Carlin0> ma in linea di massima essendo fastweb una rete nettata  non avrai mai id alto
<cristian_c> dark0z, cosa ottieni nel menù?
<Carlin0> nattata*
<zaga> grazie ancora e cercherò un supporto specifico
<dark0z> ma di virtual box cristian ?
<Carlin0> !chat | zaga
<ubot-it> zaga: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<dark0z> non capisco a quale menu ti riferisci
<cristian_c> zaga, /join #emule-italian su irc.emule.it
<cristian_c> dark0z, sì
<zaga> join #emule-italian su irc.emule.it
<cristian_c> dark0z, quello di creazione della macchina virtuale
<cristian_c> zaga, devi collegarti prima al server irc.emule.it e poi entrare nel canale #emule-italian
<zaga> ok
<versilia> cristian_c: ci sei?
<versilia> scusa ma ero andato a mangiare
<dark0z> si mi dice crea macchina virtuale
<dark0z> poi mi chiede tipo
<dark0z> e versione
<dark0z> solo che nelle versioni ci sono solo modalità a 32 bit da selezionare
<versilia> kr
<dark0z> qualsiasi sia il tipo di sistema operativo che scelgo win o linux o altro
<Carlin0> dark0z, metti altro
<Carlin0> c'è la scelta altro no ?
<dark0z> si
<Carlin0> eh
<dark0z> e poi uknow ?
<dark0z> uknow
<dark0z> unknow sorry
<Carlin0> poi cosa vuoi tu ma l'importante  dark0z ...
<Carlin0> dark0z, impostazioni della macchina → sistema → processori →  metti 2
<cristian_c> dark0z, controlla nel bios, appunto
<cristian_c> dark0z, e controlla anche quello che ti ha detto prima carlino
<Carlin0> che di default ne mette uno solo
<dark0z> si sto facendo il procedimento di carlin0 e vado a controllare le cpu
<dark0z> intanto vi ringrazio per la pazienza
<versilia> cristian_c: ma scusa cosa sono i grupppi in un sistema linux? come si modificano e dove si controllano?
<versilia> ovviamentre cristian_c o qualcun altro
<cristian_c> versilia, hai letto quel che scrissi prima?
<versilia> si, e mi spiega cosa sono gli utenti e cosa servono ( per dare permessi diversi)
<versilia> però cristian_c non mi dice su ubuntu come si modificano utenti e gruppi
<cristian_c> versilia,
<cristian_c> versilia, Utenti e gruppi
<cristian_c> versilia, tra l'altro il messaggio ti indicava anche come farlo da terminale
<cristian_c> quello che hai pastato
<dark0z> ok scegliendo altro e sconosciuto nel sistema non mi fa aumentare l'uso a piu di 1 cpu
<cristian_c> dark0z, ti consiglio di dare un'occhiata al bios
<dark0z> ok
<Carlin0> certo dark0z vi perdete in un bicchiere d'acqua
<dark0z> cioè ?
<Carlin0> non era difficile scegliere altro invece di dire : mi propone solo SO a 32 bit
<dark0z> ... io lo avevo detto che mi propone solo so a 32 bit
<cristian_c> dark0z, il pc è a 64 bit?
<cristian_c> processore
<dark0z> si
<cristian_c> dark0z, che pc è?
<dark0z> un asus n56v
<dark0z> i7-3630qm 2.4 ghz
<dark0z> sia il processore che il SO sono a 64
<Carlin0> dark0z, http://i.imgur.com/z436Fb3.png
<versilia> cristian_c: ma non succede nulla da terminale
<cristian_c> versilia, non succede nulla nel senso?
<versilia> cristian_c: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10902634/
<dark0z> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/fqSurd8eQnCeGzWG6vyV
<dark0z> questo è quello che posso vedere io carlin0
<cristian_c> versilia, non è che il tuo utente si chiama simone e basta?
<versilia> cristian_c: boh
<Carlin0> dark0z, che virtualbox stai usando ? dove l'hai presa ?
<cristian_c> versilia, whoami
<versilia> cristian_c: yes
<krabador> versilia, rimanda groups
<dark0z> https://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Downloads
<dark0z> da qui
<dark0z> la versione per windows
<versilia> krabador: scusa?
<cristian_c> versilia, nel senso, hai digitato: whoami?
<versilia> cristian_c: si
<Carlin0> dark0z, non uso win da anni
<matadores> sapreste dirmi un programma per masterizzare o è predefinito su ubuntu?
<Carlin0> quella che ti ho mostrato io è quella per linux
<krabador> versilia, se digiti gropus e dai invio , vedi se hai aggiunto l'user al gruppo
<krabador> matadores, sudo apt-get install brasero
<cristian_c> versilia, risultato?
<matadores> oggi non ho installato ma adesso lo installerò
<dark0z> capisco in realtà mi serve solo per montare una versione di ubuntu per creare una versione di grub particolare per poter installare ubuntu su un eeebook seguendo una guida la cosa è molto complicata è da oggi che ci lavoro carlin0 scusa la mia ignoranza
<Carlin0> dark0z, ma la vbox che hai installato è a 32 o 64 bit ?
<matadores> krabador
<versilia> cristian_c: krabador http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10902680/
<dark0z> cè un installer solo che fa sia da 32 che da 64 ne cerco uno che fa solo da 64 indipendentemente dalla versione
<cristian_c> Carlin0, giustissima domanda
<cristian_c> non ci avevo pensato
<Carlin0> dark0z, cerca di capire , non parlo del macchina virtuale ma del programma virtualbox
<versilia> ehi
<dark0z> il programma virtualbox ha un eseguibile solo da scaricare marcato come 32/64 non esistono 2 installer diversi per 32 o 64 carlin0
<matadores> raga devo fa crea immagine disco?
<krabador> versilia, gpasswd -a simone vboxusers
<matadores> per mettere su dvd il sistema operativo kubuntu?
<dark0z> e su informazioni non mi dice quale versione installa carlin0
<krabador> matadores, fa una domanda precisa.
<cristian_c> visto
<versilia> krabador: mi da permesso negato come mai?
<matadores> sto programma che mi hai detto non lo trovo
<cristian_c> versilia, puoi aprire Utenti e gruppi?
<krabador> versilia, sudo
<matadores> ho dato il comando che mi hai detto e ha detto che lo tengo
<matadores> ma non lo vedo
<Carlin0> dark0z, si però adesso parliamoci chiaro : quasto problema riguarda win non centra una cippa con ubuntu eh
<krabador> matadores, apri un terminale, digita sudo apt-get install brasero
<krabador> matadores, ed avrai un programma per masterizzare
<versilia> Aggiunta dell'utente simone al gruppo vboxusers evviva!!!!!!
<krabador> sudo modprobe vboxdrv
<Carlin0> versilia, devi reboootare adesso
<krabador> e fa partire virtualbox
<dark0z> mi serve per installare ubuntu tutto cio carlin0 ma se non vuoi aiutarmi non importa lasciami perdere
<Carlin0> devi rebootare
<versilia> Carlin0: tutto???
<matadores> dici a me?
<krabador> versilia, o riavvii, o mandi quello che ti ho detto
<krabador> e provi a lanciare virtualbox
<versilia> ho fatto, riavvio e riavvio virtual , ok ?
<cristian_c> dark0z, in ogni caso, come detto, controlla il bios
<matadores> l'ho trovato dinalmente
<krabador> matadores, che ubuntu liscia o derivata?
<dark0z> ok cristian_c sto provvedendo grazie
<krabador> versilia, se mandi quello che ti ho detto puoi anche non riavviare
<krabador> versilia, non mischiare le cose
<versilia> krabador: allora non ho capito... cosa mando?
<cristian_c> dark0z, sezione Advanced -> Intel Virtualization technology -> Enabled
<krabador> versilia, <krabador> sudo modprobe vboxdrv
<cristian_c> dark0z, http://i.stack.imgur.com/ttR1U.png
<matadores> sempre stesso ubuntu io ma ieri ho scaricato kubuntu per  il q1 ultra e non lo ho fatto oggi e procedo stasra all'istallazzione
<dark0z> ok grazie vedo subito
<krabador> matadores, e adesso stai quindi usando ubuntu e non derivata, giusto ?
<matadores> no sul toshiba satellite meglio ubuntu  che ho
<matadores> 14.04.2 lts
<krabador> matadores, allora clicca in alto a sinistra, l'icona, e inizia a scrivere brasero
<krabador> comparirà tra le applicazioni
<versilia> krabador: fatto  ma non viene fuori nulla
<matadores> trovato il programma
<krabador> versilia, sudo modprobe non da risultati
<versilia> no
<krabador> non è una domanda.
<versilia> ah oj
<versilia> ok
<krabador> carica adesso virtualbox
<matadores> oddio non ricorda che devo selezionare immaggine per creare il dvd di istallazzione?
<krabador> matadores, guarda , un mio amico, per fare un cd di mp3, seleziona gli mp3
<Carlin0> copia/incolla
<krabador> !iso | matadores
<ubot-it> matadores: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<matadores> scusate ma sto impallato perche  mi sono rimasti 3 dvd e ho paura di sbagliare a selezionare
<krabador> matadores, l'importante è che ti assicuri che la sessione di masterizzazione sia finalizzata, ovvero chiuda il dvd
<matadores> ok iniziata masterizzazione fatto come dice guida seleziono la iso poi dico  di fare
<matadores> speriamo che questo q 1 ultra  da morto torni mezzo morto
<Carlin0> matadores, ma non dovevi metterci xubuntu ?
<matadores> si quello sta masterizzando quello che mi avete detto ieri
<krabador> matadores, l'importante è che tu stia masterizzando il file iso della versione piu' adatta
<matadores> ieri mi avete detto  ultima versione dixubuntu
<krabador> matadores, per hardware datato xubuntu/lubuntu
<krabador> se troppo vecchio lubuntu
<Carlin0> si si ma tu prima hai scritto kubuntu e mi è sorto il dubbio
<matadores> però ricordo che la versione del q1 ulta che ho già dalla fabrica usci con un gb di ram
<krabador> <matadores> sempre stesso ubuntu io ma ieri ho scaricato kubuntu per  il q1 ultra e non lo ho fatto oggi e procedo stasra all'istallazzione
<matadores> xubuntu-15.04-desktop-i386.iso
<matadores> ecco cosa ho scaricato notte scorsa
<Carlin0> xubuntu va bene e vedrai che ti piacerà
<matadores> importante e che funzioni
<matadores> perchè mio figlio sapeva usarlo bene per vedere video
<matadores> e mia moglie non si ricorda come si usa un pc
<Carlin0> !chat | matadores
<ubot-it> matadores: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<matadores> quindi carlino e quel ragazzo che metto ignore?
<matadores> o e un altro?
<krabador> matadores, è cristian_c
<cristian_c> -,-
<cristian_c> matadores, non è questione di simpatia
<cristian_c> matadores, semplicemente , stai divagando, in un canale di supporto
<mean> salve
<krabador> !ciao | mean
<ubot-it> mean: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<mean> io problemi con ubuntu mate
<krabador> mean, poni la tua domanda
<mean> no mi legge scheda video
<mean> vi servono informazioni da terminale?
<krabador> mean, apri un terminale
<mean> aperto
<mean> poi
<krabador> sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> sudo lshw -C video
<krabador> il secondo darà un link
<krabador> incollalo qui
<krabador> sudo lshw -C video | pastebinit
<krabador> questo
<krabador> manda questo , al posto del secondo
<mean> mi controllate il pc da remoto
<mean> ??
<Carlin0> mean, segui krabador
<mean> E: Impossibile impostare il blocco /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<mean> E: Impossibile acquisire il blocco sulla directory di amministrazione (/var/lib/dpkg/). Un altro processo potrebbe tenerla occupata.
<matadores> passatemi per favore la scheda  che parla del q1 ulta
<dark0z> niente la intel virtualization tecnology è disabilitata su questa macchina cristian_c intanto ho già montato una macchina di supporto ormai faccio tutto li troppo casino per una macchina virtuale
<krabador> mean, non si effettua qui servizio di remoto
<krabador> mean, chiudi gestore di pacchetti , software center, se aperti
<mean> dice questo
<mean> ok capito
<cristian_c> dark0z, eh, dovevi abilitarla prima
<mean> chiuso
<cristian_c> altrimenti niente 64 bit
<cristian_c> in virtuale
<krabador> rimanda i 2 comandi ,  sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> e sudo lshw -C video | pastebinit
<mean> lo sta caricando aspe n'attimo ok grazie ancora
<mean> ho caricato ok ma cosi vedete ip??
<krabador> mean, puoi mandare il secondo comando per favore?
<krabador> serve soltanto a vedere che scheda video hai, con precisione
<mean> l'ho mandato
<Carlin0> pasta il link
<krabador> mean, restituisce un link
<krabador> che , come dettoti prima
<krabador> devi
<krabador> incollare
<krabador> qui
<mean> ubuntu-mate@ubuntu-mate:~$ sudo lshw -C video
<mean>   *-display
<mean>        description: VGA compatible controller
<mean>        product: RV710/M92 [Mobility Radeon HD 4530/4570/545v]
<mean>        vendor: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI]
<matadores> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
#ubuntu-it 2016-04-25
<anticorex> salve compiz e' compatibile con ubuntu-gnome
<krabador> anticorex, compiz se lo portano avanti per avanti, ma il suo sviluppo è di fatto morto , lo patchano soltanto per riadattarlo di volta in volta
<anticorex> non ci sarebbe un alternativa ?
<jester-> per farci che
<krabador> esatto
<jester-> il cubbo?
<krabador> gnome ha qualche effetto bult in
<anticorex> hahha ragazzi avete ragione era giusto per dare qualche effetto in piu tutto qui
<claymoon> krabador scusa ma si usa questo comando per copiare il sistema scaricato?
<claymoon> sudo dd if=~/Scaricati/ubuntu-15.10-desktop-i386.iso of=/dev/sdb1
<krabador> claymoon, la chiavetta aveva avuto un comando del genere , prima ?
<krabador> prima che chiedessi come formattarla ?
<claymoon> no
<krabador> ok
<krabador> allora con questo comando, da ubuntu si puo' fare appunto la pendrive per installare ubuntu
<krabador> ma
<krabador> assicurati che ~/Scaricati/ubuntu-15.10-desktop-i386.iso sia il percorso corretto del file iso
<krabador> e /dev/sdb1   deve essere /dev/sdb
<krabador> non ci vuole il numero di partizione
<claymoon> krabador ho riavviato il pc. nn e successo nulla
<krabador> 1) come hai mandato il comando
<krabador> 2) come si è concluso
<claymoon> quello del sudo
<krabador> 3) hai impostato la pendrive come prima periferica di boot
<krabador> <claymoon> quello del sudo ---> non è una risposta
<claymoon> dico per i comandi che mi avevi datto prima, sudo apt-get update
<krabador> e c'hai messo un'ora a riavviare, dopo i comandi di prima ?
<krabador> claymoon, sudo mv ~/.config ~/.config-old
<krabador> riavvia
<claymoon> volevo format l'usb
<claymoon> cmq adesso sul desktop si appaion solo 2 nuove cartelle che le avevo creato io
<claymoon> ce un modo per riavviare dal terminale
<krabador> sudo reboot
<claymoon> ok, adesso non ci sono piu le due cartelle, e neanche l'X per chiudere le pagine, _ per minim
<claymoon> scusa krabador ci sei?
<claymoon> ce nessunno?
<jester-> claymoon: hai presente che ora è?
<claymoon> troppo tardi
<claymoon> volevo solo qualche guida come reinstallare ubuntu con la chiavetta usb
<gigirocK> 10:04 AM <gigirocK> Ciao raga ho fatto avanzamento ma adesso ho schermo nero....
<gigirocK> Sono in recovery che faccio tolgo i driver nvidia ?
<gigirocK> Mmmmh però sembra che ho problemi con i repo....
<gigirocK> E con i congiuntivi
<gigirocK> Vedete cosa dice pastebinit dopo apt get update ..
<gigirocK> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/1UTg4yYg/1461571984.JPG
<gigirocK> Azza adesso vano bene
<gigirocK> Come tolgo driver nvidia ?
<gigirock_> son sempre io...
<gigirock_> adesso sono sul portatile e ci guardo da solo..............
<daddyan> raga buongiorno
<daddyan> una domanda rapida
<daddyan> sowtware boutique include dei programmi che vengono da repository non ufficiali (Tipo telegram, tor browser e anche il flash player)
<daddyan> è sicuro installarli? penso che se gli sviluppatori li abbiano messi, siano stati verificati
<daddyan> voi che dite?
<cristian_c> daddyan: dico che qui non si da supporto a riguardo
<cristian_c> il flashsi trova già nei repo ufficiali di ubuntu, btw
<cristian_c> tor browser non lo installi necessariamente tramite ppa
<daddyan> si ma se lo installo da software boutique mi aggiunge il ppa
<cristian_c> e telegram idem
<cristian_c> daddyan: ti è stato già risposto
<daddyan> Si, anche se la mia domanda era un po' diversa.
<daddyan> Vabbe, hai detto che qui non posso trovare supporto per questo. Dove posso trovarlo?
<cristian_c> daddyan: non so, questo è il canale di supporto ufficiale ad ubuntu
<cristian_c> daddyan: magari chiedi supporto a chi ti fornisce/sviluppa il ppa
<daddyan> appunto ho chiesto qui...
<daddyan> Tu che versione hai?
<cristian_c> daddyan: questo non è il canale degli sviluppatori o fornitori del ppa di cui parli
<cristian_c> quindi...
<daddyan> Vabbe tranquillo... :)
<cristian_c> daddyan: nessun problema ;)
<cristian_c> se hai dubbi o richieste in merito al software distribuito dalla distro,  chiedi pure
<stegenti> Buongiorno. faccio seguito ad una richiesta iniziata ieri. Riepilogo: Ho aggiornato da ubuntu 15.10 a 16.04. Il sistema funziona, ma rilevo - in avvio e in chiusura di Ubuntu - una pagina di errore (FAILED to start load kernel modules)del kernel (nulla di importante perchè poi tutto funziona....). Vi allego l'immagine di errore http://imgur.com/ej2
<stegenti> lSBt , l'immagine della ricerca nel terminale http://imgur.com/KuOWo0S . Volevo capire se posso sistemare o mi devo rassegnare a questa pagina.... Grazie
<cristian_c> stegenti: beh, su quale pc?
<stegenti> cristian_c: Acer Aspire 5742ZG Intel pentium p6100 - ram 4GB DDR3 - Ati mobility Radeon HD 5470 - Dual boot con win7 - HD per ubuntu  40GB
<cristian_c> stegenti: un portatile...
<cristian_c> stegenti: e quale ubuntu?
<stegenti> cristian_c: installato inizialmente edubuntu e aggiornato ogni 6 mesi (da diversi anni) all'ultima versione. Attualmente da 15.10 a 16.04
<cristian_c> stegenti: utilizzi wifi?
<stegenti> cristian_c: si
<cristian_c> broadcom?
<stegenti> cristian_c: si
<stegenti> cristian_c: in passato ho avuto rogne di connessione con i driver broadcom
<cristian_c> stegenti: ieri ti era stato consigliato di leggere i log di sistema
<stegenti> cristian_c: si, ho guardato...... ma poi ho dovuto chiudere. Rilevava segnalazione di problemi con 'wl'
<cristian_c> in uno di questi, uno dei messaggi di errore lamentati da te indica problemi di caricamento del driver da parte del  relativo servizio di systemd
<cristian_c> stegenti: non so a cosa si riferisca
<cristian_c> stegenti: a mio avviso potresti chiedere informazioni sul canale irc dedicato a systemd
<stegenti> cristian_c: scusa, uso la chat per la prima volta.... di solito forum. è un canale di questa chat?
<cristian_c> stegenti: non so a cosa tu ti riferisca
<cristian_c> stegenti: questo è il canale irc di supporto ufficiale a ubuntu in italiano
<stegenti> cristian_c: canale irc dedicato a systemd..... dove lo trovo?
<cristian_c> stegenti: /j #systemd
<stegenti> cristian_c: grazie!!
<crew747> ciao a tutti ho scaricato windows 10 purtroppo, e vorrei passare a ubuntu come posso fare? grazie
<Mr_Pan> Crew ti crei un supporto USB o DVD e installi magari in dual boot
<Mr_Pan> !Usbwin | crew747
<ubot-it> crew747: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<crew747> Grazie
<krabador> XerXec Cosmi ?
<_paranoid_> ciao, ho un problema con un portatile, praticamente non mi "vede" la rete wifi di casa, se attacco un adattatore wireless invece la rileva e si connette correttamente, cosa posso fare?
<_paranoid_> mi avete letto? scusate se ho riavviato
<Mr_Pan> _paranoid_ che WiFi hai sul PC?
<Mr_Pan> Intendo quella integrata
 * gigirock_ mangia da solo
<gigirock_> krabador, dove eri stamani ?
<gigirock_> krabador, sei sceso a valle ?
<krabador> nono, sono nella mia "alta collina" :D
<_paranoid_> Mr_Pan, broadcom bcm4313
<krabador> _paranoid_, lspci -nn -d 14e4:
<krabador> incolla qui il risultato
<_paranoid_> lspci: -d: ':' expected
<krabador> _paranoid_, allora paranoid, per favore, copia perfettamente la linea che ti ho mandato
<krabador> incollala nel terminale e invio
<krabador> cerchiamo di non perdere tempo
<_paranoid_> @F:~$ lspci -nn -d 14e4:
<_paranoid_> 05:00.0 Network controller [0280]: Broadcom Corporation BCM4313 802.11bgn Wireless Network Adapter [14e4:4727] (rev 01)
<krabador> _paranoid_, senza incollare il comando vero e proprio, magari...
<krabador> sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> dpkg -l | grep bcmwl | pastebinit
<_paranoid_> mi dice impossibile trovare il pacchetto pastebinit
<_paranoid_> faccio un apt-get update
<_paranoid_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16047101/
<krabador> _paranoid_, sudo lshw -C network | pastebinit
<_paranoid_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16047125/
<krabador> ok, stacca la wireless che stai usando adesso
<krabador> sudo apt-get purge bcmwl-kernel-source
<krabador> sudo modprobe -r wl
<krabador> sudo modprobe brcmsmac
<_paranoid_> modprobe: FATAL: Module wl not found.
<_paranoid_> sudo modprobe brcmsac
<_paranoid_> modprobe: FATAL: Module brcmsac not found in directory /lib/modules/4.4.0-21-generic
<_paranoid_> no scusa il secondo comando scrivendolo correttamente non ha dato errori
<krabador> ...
<_paranoid_> dimmi
<krabador> _paranoid_, copiali ed incollali i comandi
<_paranoid_> sto usando una chiavetta usb per farlo perchè non ho internet
<_paranoid_> comunque il risultato è quello lì sul primo comando e nessun errore sul secondo
<krabador> <krabador> ok, stacca la wireless che stai usando adesso
<krabador> i comandi andavano mandati , dopo questa condizione
<krabador> _paranoid_, ma ti arrivano tutti i messaggi che ti scrivo?
<_paranoid_> quando ho dato quei comandi avevo staccato l'adattatore usb wifi
<krabador> "sto usando una chiavetta usb per farlo perchè non ho internet "  "praticamente non mi "vede" la rete wifi di casa" ---> ce l'hai una connessione a casa o no ?
<_paranoid_> allora, da quella integrata nel portatile non mi vede la rete di casa, con l'adattatore usb sì, e l'ho usato per installare pastebinit
<_paranoid_> poi ho dato quei comandi con l'adattatore wifi rimosso
<krabador> ok,adesso , dopo  sudo modprobe brcmsmac , che hai detto essere andato correttamente
<krabador> va a vedere in network manager
<krabador> se rileva le reti
<_paranoid_> rileva le reti ma non la mia
<krabador> _paranoid_, riavvia
<_paranoid_> già fatto prima
<krabador> _paranoid_, sudo lshw -C network | pastebinit
<_paranoid_> sei consapevole che per dare quel comando devo riconnettermi con la chiavetta usb vero?
<krabador> e adesso da dove stai scrivendo ?
<_paranoid_> da un altro computer
<krabador> sisi, connetti la macchina con l'altra key
<_paranoid_> non la rileva più neanche questa adesso
<_paranoid_> facciamo che formatto tutto che perdo meno tempo
<_paranoid_> a quanto pare non è un problema di driver
<marco3sss> ciao a tutti
<marco3sss> sto usando ubuntu 16.04 da virtualbox e ho un problema con la risoluzione
<marco3sss> non riesco ad impostare 1920x1080 come su windows
<marco3sss> ho una gtx 650 nvidia su fx-6300
<marco3sss> non c'è nessuno?
<marco3sss> in questo momento sto scaricando i driver nvidia
<marco3sss> ...
<marco3sss> ciao
<marco3sss> ciao
<marco3sss> c'è qualcuno?
<xan_IT> cristian_cci sei?
<xan_IT> cristian_c
<cristian_c> !tizio | xan_IT
<ubot-it> xan_IT: non porre le tue domande a qualcuno in particolare, rivolgiti al canale. Non usare forme del tipo "Tizio, mi sai dire.."/"Tizio, posso?"
<xan_IT> cristian_c ho scoperto qualcosa in piu sul pc di ieri
<xan_IT> ti ricordi?
<cristian_c> xan_IT: scrivi in canale tutto quello che sai a riguardo
<xan_IT> in pratica se tolgo GDM funziona tutto
<xan_IT> riepilogo per chi ieri non cera: su un netbook con ubuntu precedente funzoinante ho formattato e messo ubuntu. si blocca durante l'avvio. dopo vari tentativi ho rimosso GDM e il pc si è avviato
<xan_IT> domanda, ma ubuntu gnome 16 usa wayland di default?
<cristian_c> ieri, avwvo anche pensato a lightdm
<cristian_c> xan_IT: per questo motivo il test con una derivata avrebbe evidenziato la differenza
<xan_IT> si
<cristian_c> visto che xubuntu ad esempio usa lightdm
<xan_IT> io non ho capito se ubuntu gnome 16 usa wayland di default o no
<xan_IT> in effetti senza gdm io uso il comando "startx" che avvia  a mano X
<cristian_c> xan_IT: ubuntu gnome non usa wayland di default, ma c'è una sessione wayland che ai può attivare
<cristian_c> xan_IT: e ubuntu co unity usa anch'esso lightdm, stessa cosa per lubuntu
<cristian_c> mate non so se usa lightdm o gdm
<xan_IT> ma gdm usa wayland o x?
<xan_IT> cioè per avviare la grafica di GDM stesso cosa usa?
<cristian_c> kubuntu dovrebbe usare kdm o sddm , ma non sono sicuto
<cristian_c> r
<xan_IT> un coso suo?
<xan_IT> io non arrivo proprio ad poter fare il login con GDM
<xan_IT> si blocca prima
<cristian_c> no, non è specifico della distro
<cristian_c> xan_IT: cerca i vari login manager su google
<cristian_c> sddm = simple desktop display manager
<cristian_c> gdm = gnome display manager
<xan_IT> si ma non ho capito cosa usano sotto
<xan_IT> GDM per avviare la sua interfaccia cosa usa?
<cristian_c> https://it.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNOME_Display_Manager
<cristian_c> xan_IT: è un software proprio
<claymoon> cristian_c sono riuscito a risolvere il prob senza ripristinare ubuntu. stranamente stamattina e comarsa unity ubuntu plugin e l'ho abilitato
<claymoon> pero mi sta dando dei problemi il flashplayer su alcuni siti
<cristian_c> xan_IT: immagino il software implementi al suo interno tutto ciò che gli serve
<xan_IT> allora credo che il bug sia li
<cristian_c> xan_IT: difatti lightdm e company sono software portabili su varie distro
<xan_IT> ieri ho anche installato ubuntu gnome 16 su un netbook ancora piu vecchio e ora va che è una bellezza
<xan_IT> solo un po lentino
<xan_IT> il display manager piu leggero quale è?
<cristian_c> xan_IT: credo lightdm
<cristian_c> lo dice il nome ^^
<xan_IT> cristian_c il piu leggero è XDM
<xan_IT> scritto nell'88
<xan_IT> :D
<xan_IT> brutto come la fame
<claymoon> scusa cristian_c ma ce qualche flashplugin per chromium
<cristian_c> xan_IT: tra quelli utilizzati
<cristian_c> claymoon: sì, usa pepperflashplugin
<cristian_c> claymoon: 16.04?
<claymoon> cristian_c 15.10
<xan_IT> cristian_c :) comunque con questo XDM l'avvio funziona alla grande
<xan_IT> cristian_c visto che ora sono riuscito a capire che il problema sta in GDM posso in qualche modo cercare di identificare il bug per aiutare la community?
<claymoon> pero andando su surgenti software, nn viente fatto l-aggiornameto cake. connessione scaduta, anche se la connessione ce
<cristian_c> claymoon: uhm
<cristian_c> claymoon: allora devi prima risolvere quel problema
<claymoon> infatto, pero nn so come fare cristian_c
<cristian_c> xan_IT: puoi segnalare su launchpad, volendo
<cristian_c> xan_IT: digiti: ubuntu-bugs gdm
<cristian_c> in un terminale
<xan_IT> si ma devo riuscire a capirci di piu, GDM genera un log?
<cristian_c> xan_IT: il sistema dovrebbe raccogliere le informazioni necessarie del caso, aprire un browser su launchpad, in modo da completare la segnalazione ed eseguirne l'invio
<cristian_c> xan_IT: sul wiki c'è una guida che descrive tutto ciò in dettaglio
<xan_IT> a fico
<cristian_c> claymoon: dovresti fornire maggiori dettagli
<cristian_c> claymoon: prova ad aggiornare da terminale
<xan_IT> cristian_c mmm sembra ora che ci sia un problema con la tastiera, alcune lettere mi aprono sempre lo shortcut. tipo se premo "l" mi apre l'help
<cristian_c> boh
<cristian_c> non conosco xdm
<xan_IT> da dentro gnome
<cristian_c> ah
<cristian_c> xan_IT: non so
<claymoon> cristian_c W:Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/n-muench/ppa/ubuntu/dists/vivid/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found
<claymoon> , E:Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<cristian_c> claymoon: è il ppa che ti era stato rilevato nel controllo di ieri
<claymoon> si, e proprio quello, cmq sono andato su altro softwar ed ho tolto il flag dal ppa
<claymoon> poi faccio do nuovo aggiornameto della chace, ma quando finisce l'aggiornameto, nn succede nulla, mi porta nella pagina principale
<xan_IT> cristian_c ora mi spiego anche perchè da live funziona, da live non cè GDM si avvia diretto!!!!!
<cristian_c> claymoon: 'pagina principale'?
<cristian_c> xan_IT: beh, ovvio
<xan_IT> cristian_c torna tutto, finalmente. la cosa interessante è che il bug in GDM è sia su 3.18 che 3.20
<xan_IT> ubuntu gnome base usa 3.18 e cè il bug, ma anche se uso i ppa per avere gnome aggiornato il problema rimane invariato
<claymoon> ubuntu softwar center cristian_c
<xan_IT> quindi il problema è presente in entrambe le versioni o in qualche libreria usata da GDM che non viene aggiornata nel passaggio
<cristian_c> xan_IT: beh, ma considera che
<claymoon> cio'e tutto il software
<cristian_c> xan_IT: ubuntu gnome 16.04, come i precedenti, fa una miscela di varie versioni di gnome shell
<cristian_c> xan_IT: al contrario di fedora e altre, che non fanno uso di soluzioni ibride
<xan_IT> si ma se metti i ppa gnome aggiorni all'ultima
<cristian_c> claymoon: usa il terminale per aggiornare
<xan_IT> con i ppa staging hai la 3.20
<xan_IT> ma il problema rimane
<claymoon> mi puo dare il comando cristian_c
<cristian_c> xan_IT: comunque, quando fai segnalazioni di bug, non farle quando hai aggiunto ppa, devi utilizzare un sistema pulito, senza ppa, per rendere le segnalazioni credibili
<xan_IT> si infatti sto riformattando tutto pulito
<cristian_c> claymoon: come prima: sudo apt-get update
<claymoon> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/16048983/
<cristian_c> claymoon: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<claymoon> sudo: apk-get: comando non trovato cristian_c
<cristian_c> claymoon: una riga sopra la tua
<xan_IT> vi saluto, grazie di tutto
<scannachiappolo> Salve, ho un vaio con ubuntu 15.10 e una cassa bose con opzione bluetooth ma non riesco a connetterlo.. con ubuntu 14 pur dopo diversi tentativi mi riusciva... qualche consiglio?
<claymoon> scusa colpa mia cristian_c http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/16049018/
<cristian_c> scannachiappolo:
<cristian_c> scannachiappolo: accendi la cassa, impostala in modalità acoppiamento
<cristian_c> scannachiappolo: imposta il bluetooth del pc come visibile
<cristian_c> fai partire la ricerca sul pc
<scannachiappolo> dovrebbe rilevare il nome del pc: giusto?
<scannachiappolo> perchè la cassa pronuncia i nomi dei dispositivi che trova
<cristian_c> claymoon: mi sembra aggiornato
<scannachiappolo> ruotano quelli già individuati in passato e a volte dice "dispositivo mobile non trovato"
<cristian_c> claymoon: ma hai kubuntu?
<cristian_c> scannachiappolo: il contrario, il pc dovrebbe rilevare i dispositivi nelle vicinanze, se fai quanto ho scritto
<scannachiappolo> la cassa si chiamava soundlink
<scannachiappolo> o qualcosa di simile
<scannachiappolo> appare un nome in codice lungo
<scannachiappolo> ma non l'opzione di riprodurre l'audio con bose sound link (o quel che è non ricordo nome esatto) come in passato con il 14
<claymoon> cristian_c no. ubuntu 15.10
<scannachiappolo> riconosce un dispostivo 08-df-1f-35-9f-f2
<scannachiappolo> da profano direi che è una forma "monca" di riconoscimento del dispositivo, ma avendo le conoscenze informatiche di un cincillà mi appello a voi
<cristian_c> scannachiappolo: ma l'hai fatto l'accoppiamento?
<scannachiappolo> incredibile
<scannachiappolo> intanto ti\vi ringrazio
<cristian_c> claymoon: nel paste si legge un sacco di roba plasma / kubuntu
<cristian_c> O.o
<cristian_c> scannachiappolo: ?
<scannachiappolo> sai come ho sbloccato? ho fatto riconoscere il dispositivo dall'iphone, e immediatamente il pc ha visto bose sound ecc, ovvero il nome giusto..
<cristian_c> -,-
<scannachiappolo> non ho fatto nulla di diverso da prima.. come è possibile?
<claymoon> mah. ora sono riuscito a trovare pepperflash, sembra gia installato xche mi solo 'rimuovi' cristian_c
<scannachiappolo> beh, cmq grazie a tutti
<scannachiappolo> buona giornata
<scannachiappolo> oggi è la liberazione e vi sieete appena librerati di me :D
<cristian_c> claymoon: è da un pezzo che non uso pepperflash, ti merita dare una lettura alla guida wiki di ubuntu , riguardo esso
<claymoon> ok. ma per quanto riguarda il paste dove hai letto roba plasma. qe qualche prob? xche non l-ho mai scaricato kubuntu, solo ubuntu
<cristian_c> claymoon: eppure hai installato sicuramente molti pacchetti di kde
<cristian_c> Calcolo dell'aggiornamento... I seguenti pacchetti sono stati installati automaticamente e non sono più richiesti:
<matadores> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<matadores> buona sera
<matadores> ho trovato il nome del modello della televisone thomson
<matadores> mi potete aiutare a configurare i driver per poterla mettere a 16:9?
<matadores> thomson 22e92nh22 si chiama
<cristian_c> matadores: hai letto il wiki relativo a xorg?
<matadores> no perchè in realtà lo ha trovato il libretto della televisione casulmente mia madre
<matadores> e come ho visto il nome non ci ho visto piu
<cristian_c> bene, ora sai cosa consultare...
<matadores> link
<matadores> però che funzione su ubuntu 16  per amd
<matadores> gentilmente
<cristian_c> matadores: beh, xorg ha una propria sintassi, consolidata nel tempo
<cristian_c> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/Xorg
<cristian_c> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Periferiche/XorgConfD
<cristian_c> la seconda non la conoscevo neanche
<cristian_c> !video
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/
<cristian_c> matadores: ma come doppio monitor?
<matadores> uso solo quello della tv
<matadores> però questa procedura  funziona con ubuntu 16.04 lts? visto che i driver di amd non si possono installare?
<cristian_c> matadores: pc fisso?
<matadores> notebook
<cristian_c> allora doppio monitor
<matadores> il monitor del notebook è rotto
<cristian_c> matadores: c'è qualcosa di funzionante in quel pc?
<cristian_c> la tastiera rotta
<cristian_c> il monitor rotto
<matadores> la tastiera usb funge
<matadores> XD
<matadores> dai se fosse rotto come intendi tu il notebook non ce la farebbe a stare h24 sempre accesso
<cristian_c> 'usb'
<cristian_c> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/DoppioMonitor/CollegamentoPcCrt
<cristian_c> matadores: questa dovrebbe essere la più importante: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config
<Ferdinando> !list
<ubot-it> questo non è un canale per scaricare o di condivisione di contenuti
<anitaD> salve, dopo l'ultimo aggiornamento di samba non riesco più ad accedere alle cartelle windows. Mi chiede sempre la password.
<anitaD> questo accade da ubuntu
<anitaD> cosa fare?
<cristian_c> anitaD: quale ubuntu?
<cristian_c> anitaD: e come hai aggiornato samba?
<anitaD> ubuntu è la versione 15.10
<anitaD> tramite il servizio aggiornamenti software, qualche giorno fa
<anitaD> non ricordo di preciso se effettivamente fosse samba, credo più qualche suo componente.
<anitaD> quello che è certo dopo l'aggiornamento non riesco più accedere
<anitaD> ho provato anche a riavviare samba con sudo service smbd restart o sudo service nmbd restart ma mi restituisce errore
<cristian_c> anitaD: apri un terminale
<cristian_c> anitaD: e digita: sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<anitaD> fatto
<cristian_c> anitaD: il comando ti restituisce un link
<anitaD> si
<cristian_c> che puoi incollare qui in canale
<anitaD> ok
<anitaD> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16051743/
<cristian_c> anitaD: digita: (cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/) | pastebinit
<anitaD> fatto è uscito un altro link
<anitaD> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16051854/
<anitaD> facendo una ricerca in rete sembra che non sono l'unica. Un altro utente ha riscontrato lo stesso problema dopo l'aggiornamento a samba  2.4.3.8
<cristian_c> deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu utopic partner
<cristian_c> anitaD: eh, spetta
<anitaD> si
<cristian_c> deb http://www.openprinting.org/download/printdriver/debian/ lsb3.2 contrib
<cristian_c> ferramroberto-ubuntu-lucidgame-wily.list
<akis24> cristian_c: fai la collezione ?
<krabador> ah un altro ...
<krabador> !ripristino | anitaD
<ubot-it> anitaD: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<cristian_c> gezakovacs-ubuntu-ppa-wily.list
<cristian_c> maarten-baert-ubuntu-simplescreenrecorder-vivid.list
<cristian_c> e molti molti altri....
<anitaD> scusate cosa devo fare?
<krabador> anitaD: fatti un favore , salva da qualche parte i dati importanti
<krabador> segui la guida di ripristino
<krabador> con la ISO di 16.04
<anitaD> non c'è altro modo di risolvere il problema?
<anitaD> inoltre, qualche altro utente si è lamentato del mio stesso problema?
<krabador> anitaD: hai un sistema post conflitto nucleare
<cristian_c> anitaD: con i repo partner della 14.10
<krabador> mettiti nella condizione di usare un sistema integro
<krabador> solo successivamente , puoi notare o meno problemi .
<anitaD> ok
<anitaD> grazie
<anticorex> Sal e a tutti
<anticorex> Buonasera krabador
<WolfiWolfi> buona sera :)
<Mr_Pan> !ciao | WolfiWolfi
<ubot-it> WolfiWolfi: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<Mr_Pan> come faccio a fare un avanzamento di versione da una 14.04 server alla 16.04  ?  il comando do-upgrade non va ...
<anticorex> salve
<Mr_Pan> come non detto ... so rinco io ... risolto
<Mr_Pan> !ciao | anticorex
<ubot-it> anticorex: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<anticorex> salve
<WolfiWolfi> ciao! posso fare qualche domanda in riguardo a ubuntu touch?
<Mr_Pan> !chiedi | WolfiWolfi
<ubot-it> WolfiWolfi: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<WolfiWolfi> va bene, perdonami
<anticorex> salve
<Mr_Pan> WolfiWolfi, questo è il canale di supporto per ubuntu e derivate ufficiali. ma nn per ubuntu touch . non penso troverai molto supporto
<Mr_Pan> anticorex, incantato  ?
<anticorex_> salve
<WolfiWolfi> @Mr_Pan sapresti magari un' altro channel dove potrei chiedere? se possibile in lingua italiana o tedesca, faccio fatica a spiegarmi in inglese... :-/
<anticorex_> salve
<Mr_Pan> WolfiWolfi, conosco solo #ubuntu-touch che penso sia in inglese
<WolfiWolfi> si, é inglese... grazie comunque
<Mr_Pan> WolfiWolfi, prego
<kagakazov> ragazzi come faccio a scaricare un flusso di rete rtmp???
<kagakazov> grazie!!!!
<kagakazov> ho provato con jdownloader ma niente
<gigirock> kagakazov, non lo puoi scaricare lo devi vedere
<kagakazov> non si può proprio???
<gigirock> kagakazov, poi non puoi chiedere di quelle cose qui... qui parliamo di ubuntu ....
<gigirock> vai in ubuntu-it-chat
<kagakazov> scusami mi sposta sull'altro canale
<kagakazov> mi hai preceduto
<anticorex_> salve ho un problema con l'estensione di skype su gnome
<luca333> .
<giorgio> ciao, installato ubuntu mate 16.04 su acer 5732z , tutto ok a parte la chiavetta wind,quando metto la chiavetta oltre a chiedere la password (ho messo avvio automatico) mi toglie l'icona del network-manager. per rimetterlo devo aprire il terminale e digitare nm-applet. funziona fino a che non chiudo il terminale
<giorgio> devo reinstallare win??
<cristian_c> giorgio: ma il modem usb lo colleghi sempre prima di accendere il pc?
<giorgio> è uguale non cambia nulla ho provato in entrambi i modi,se vado col wifi tutto ok
<bobolo> problema arch e xfce ... mi accetta solamente root ... idee grazie
<giorgio> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/16055371/
<Mr_Pan> bobolo il fatto che il canale si chiami #ubuntu-it ti suggerisce nulla?!
<cristian_c> bobolo: questo è il canale di supporto a ubuntu, non archlinux
<cristian_c> giorgio: da come avevi scritto prima, sembrava un problema legato al modem usb
<giorgio> è legato al modem usb,se non lo inserisco funziona tutto
<cristian_c> <giorgio> è uguale non cambia nulla ho provato in entrambi i modi,se vado col wifi tutto ok
<cristian_c> giorgio: e se lo colleghi col desktop già visibile , #chesuccede?
<giorgio> quando inserisco il modem sparisce l'icona del network manager se digito nel terminale  nm-applet torna l'icona e funziona anche il modem
<cristian_c> giorgio: è appena successo?
<giorgio> se lo collego col desktop visibile mi chiede la password, inserisco la password e sparisce l'icona del network
<giorgio> no, se lascio aperto il terminale funziona
<makasad> ciao a tutti
<cristian_c> giorgio: riavvia il pc, entra nel desktop, collega il modem e in un terminale digita: dmesg
<cristian_c> giorgio: poi incollerai il risultato nel sito pastebin
<cristian_c> !paste | giorgio
<ubot-it> giorgio: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<giorgio> ok
<giorgio> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/16055537/
<cristian_c> giorgio: ora ti viene chiesto di digitare la password?
<giorgio> no, già chiesto e inserita, quando faccio enter sparisce l'icona.ora è collegato via wifi
<giorgio> se digito nm-applet nel terminale torna l'icona e posso scegliere la connessione
<cristian_c> giorgio: ma il dmesg l'hai digitato prima o dopo inserita la password?
<giorgio> mi sembra prima...
<cristian_c> giorgio: intanto, quale ubuntu stai utilizzando?
<cristian_c> e da quanto tempo stai riscontrando il problema?
<giorgio> mate 16.04, lo avevo detto prima
<giorgio> da quando ho inserito il modem usb
<cristian_c> sì, è vero
<cristian_c> giorgio: installata ex-novo, o eseguito avanzamento?
<giorgio> nuova installazione prima era win 10
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> giorgio: a che ora/minuto si è verificato per l'ultima volta il problema?
<giorgio> appena dopo che ho dato dmesg che ho digitato la password
<anticorex_> salve ho un piccolo problema con ubuntu come mai la scheda ethernet non me la riconosce come eth0 ma con enp0s31f6  come posso risolvere ?
<anticorex_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16055812/
<carrett667> ciao ragazzi, sto per installare ubuntu sul mio mac con la guida troata a quelo link http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UbuntuMacIntel
<carrett667> tuttavia non mi sono chiare due cose: in che formato dovrò formattare la partizione una volta avviata la live usb di linux, a cosa serve la parte creare nuova tabella delle partizioni alla fine?
<GianlucaLuperto> come mai mi da un errore ds1 e quando metto la penna usb ho ravvio il pc mi da ds1 bloccato
<cristian_c> giorgio: ok, apri il file syslog nella cartella /var/log
<cristian_c> giorgio: e posta la parte di file che interessa l'evento, su pastebin
<cristian_c> giorgio: in base all'orario dell'evento
<GianlucaLuperto> come mai cristian_c mai mi da un errore ds1 e quando metto la penna usb ho ravvio il pc mi da ds1 bloccato
<cristian_c> anticorex_: è un falso problema
<cristian_c> GianlucaLuperto: rispiega in italiano
<GianlucaLuperto> ho detto quando ravvio il pc mi da un problema e un blocco del file ds1
<cristian_c> carrett667: che mac è?
<GianlucaLuperto> e nn mi legge piu la penna usb quando la metto nella porta usb sul pc
<cristian_c> GianlucaLuperto: posta una schermata che mostri ciò di cui stai parlando
<GianlucaLuperto> si lo fa a pc spento
<GianlucaLuperto> come faccio a farlo
<GianlucaLuperto> cristian
<cristian_c> GianlucaLuperto: se non riguarda il sistema operativo, mi spiace, sei offtopic
<GianlucaLuperto> aspetta ora lo faccio
<GianlucaLuperto> e ti mando il link
<carrett667> Cristian macbook pro 13" late 2011
<carrett667> Ci ho montato le ssd
<cristian_c> carrett667: quindi cpu intel?
<carrett667> yep
<cristian_c> ok
<anticorex> cristian_c come posso rinominare le mie schede ?
<cristian_c> carrett667: sei già riuscito a mandare il sistema in modalità live?
<cristian_c> anticorex: ne hai necessità?
<anticorex> si
<cristian_c> anticorex: ok, ma perché?
<anticorex> altrimenti dovrei modificare tutti i miei script
<anticorex> che uso
<carrett667> @cristian_c scusa l'ignoranza, che significa?
<anticorex> tutto qui
<cristian_c> ah, ok
<carrett667> Devo riavviare e procedere all'installazione
<cristian_c> anticorex: beh, ma la soluzione è semplice
<cristian_c> anticorex: wuanti script hai?
<carrett667> aspetta che esco e accedo dal tablet, 2 secondi
<cristian_c> carrett667: la modalità che, facendo il boot, ti permette di provare il sistema senza installarlo
<anticorex> una decina
<anticorex> li dovrei modificare tutti
<carrett667> Eccomi Cristian
<cristian_c> anticorex: beh, sai cos'è 'cerca e sostituisci'?
<cristian_c> carrett667: la modalità che, facendo il boot, ti permette di provare il sistema senza installarlo
<carrett667> Ah ok ho capito
<carrett667> Si dovrebbe funzionare
<cristian_c> carrett667: hai già provato?
<anticorex> okok questo lo sapevo volevo capire se era possibile modificare direttamente il nome
<carrett667> Provo ora
<cristian_c> anticorex: ma fai prima con 'cerca e sostituisci'
<cristian_c> anticorex: due secondi a file
<cristian_c> moltiplicato per 10, sono 20 secondi
<carrett667> Si sta andando
<cristian_c> molto bene
<cristian_c> testalo per bene
<giorgio> non riesco a risalire all'orario di accensione, riavvio il pc ora
<cristian_c> e poi si procede con i tuoi dubbi sull'installazione
<cristian_c> giorgio: ok  , appena si verifica il problema, prendi nota dell'orario
<carrett667> Funziona tutto direi
<cristian_c> carrett667: ok
<carrett667> Devo mettere la spunta su installa sw di terze
<carrett667> Parti giusto?
<cristian_c> carrett667: 1) ubuntu usa ext4 come formato base, 2) ora si guarda
<cristian_c> carrett667: ma stai già installando?
<carrett667> Si
<carrett667> Funziona bene tutto
<cristian_c> carrett667: hai lion o el capitan?
<carrett667> Mavericks
<carrett667> Devo usare le istruzioni di Lione
<cristian_c> uhm
<carrett667> Lion
<cristian_c> se mavericks è precedente, suppongo dicsì
<carrett667> Lo è successivo
<cristian_c> ?
<carrett667> È successivo
<cristian_c> carrett667: ah, tra lion ed el capitan?
<carrett667> Mavericks è il 10.9.5
<carrett667> Lion 10.7
<carrett667> Esatto
<carrett667> Devo usare le istruzioni di Lion però
<cristian_c> carrett667: hai già fatto il backup della tabella?
<carrett667> Prima di partire con  l'installazione
<carrett667> Adesso devo fare installa ubuntu a fianco di osx
<giorgio> eccolo,il problema si è verificato qui,però appena acceso con modem inserito mi ha chiesto la password che non ho messo fino malle 22.19   http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/16056077/
<cristian_c> carrett667: spetta
<cristian_c> giorgio: ma perché hai acceso con modem inserito? O.o
<giorgio> dovevo farlo senza? non cambia nulla, fino a che non metto la password funziona tutto
<cristian_c> giorgio: cambia ai fini della chiarezza nel log
<cristian_c> e nella riproducibilità dei comportamenti
<giorgio> ok, lo rifaccio senza modem, ma il syslog lo vuoi con il modem inserito o no?
<cristian_c> giorgio: come ho scritto prima:
<carrett667> Ci sei Cristian?
<cristian_c> carrett667: un po' di pazienza
<carrett667> Ok :)
<cristian_c> carrett667: hai già installato refit?
<carrett667> Si si
<cristian_c> carrett667: sto guardando il discorso partizionamento
<carrett667> Grazie
<cristian_c> ma non mi è chiaro in quanto inizialmente è spiegato di creare partizioni fat
<cristian_c> tramite il programma disk utility
<carrett667> Si quello l'ho già fatto
<cristian_c> allora, ho visto
<cristian_c> carrett667: hai scelto 'partizionamento manuale'?
<carrett667> Adesso ho già avisto l'insta
<carrett667> Esatto
<carrett667> Sono fermo
<cristian_c> carrett667:
<carrett667> Mi è uscito scusa
<cristian_c> carrett667: Installare Ubuntu secondo le istruzioni presenti nella guida installazione grafica, facendo attenzione a selezionare il partizionamento manuale e scegliendo le partizioni create in precedenza con disk utility formattandole nel filesystem Linux preferito. Prendere nota del nome del device assegnato alla partizione di Ubuntu. Nell'ultimo passo del processo di installazione fare clic su Avanzato ed indic
<carrett667> Devo formattare la partizione su cui lo voglio installare
<cristian_c> carrett667: semplicemente, non so quante partizioni hai creato
<cristian_c> ma so che le avevi create in fat da disk utility
<cristian_c> carrett667: puoi mostrarci qualcosa in schermata?
<carrett667> Una
<cristian_c> carrett667: così ti si può dire più precisamente
<cristian_c> !image | carrett667
<ubot-it> carrett667: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<carrett667> Cavolo non me lo fa avviare da tablet
<carrett667> Ok
<carrett667> http://imgur.com/RV4Imyp
<carrett667> http://imgur.com/9XRJg2k
<Sebastiano> Ciao ragazzi
<Sebastiano> Mi serve il vostro aiuto
<Sebastiano> Ho appena acquistato un portatile asus con w10
<Sebastiano> Fino ad oggi ho lavorato con ubuntu 14.04 su disco esterno
<Sebastiano> Non riesco a farlo partire
<cristian_c> carrett667: sda4?
<Sebastiano> Sono entrato dul bios ma non riesco ad modificarlo
<cristian_c> Sebastiano: scusa, e come hai fatto a lavorarci 'su disco esterno'?
<cristian_c> se non parte neanche...
<krabador> Sebastiano, "non riesco a modificarlo" , che cosa succede se vai nella sezione di boot ?
<Sebastiano> Parte sempre il w10
<krabador> Sebastiano, ma che voci hai, nel boot?
<krabador> Sebastiano, puoi elencarle ?
<krabador> a disco esterno inserito.
<cristian_c> carrett667: sda4 è la partizione creata da te per ubuntu?
<Sebastiano> Si datemi solo un attimo
<Sebastiano> Si sda4
<carrett667> Si
<cristian_c> Sebastiano: vi conoscete tu e carrett667 ?
<carrett667> Non credo
<Sebastiano> No
<krabador> ok allora :D
<Sebastiano> È il primo giorno qui
<cristian_c> perché hai risposto tu alla domanda destinata a lui
<carrett667> Ho creato su osx la partizione di sapere
<carrett667> Ho fatto bene?
<cristian_c> è sempre il primo giorno :D
<cristian_c> carrett667: non ho capito l'ultima affermazione
<carrett667> Ho dovuto allocare 4 gb per la memoria sapere
<cristian_c> 'sspere'?
<giorgio> ciao,forse ho risolto,modificato il file /etc/xdg/autostart/nm-applet.desktop  no display era true modificato in false.eliminata connessione wind,riavviato il pc e rifatta la connessione l'icona non è sparita. bisogna vedere al riavvio....
<krabador> giorgio, prova allora
<giorgio> provo
<Sebastiano> Uefi   enable pxe rom disabled boot potion 1 po: Samsung ssd 85.. boot potion 2 p1: hl-dt-stdvdram... hard driver bbs priorities cd/dvd rom driver bbs piorities delete boot option
<carrett667> Swap
<cristian_c> ok
<carrett667> Sta installando ora, dopo devo fare quel famoso punto che non so cosa sia
<cristian_c> carrett667: 'quel famoso punto'?
<jester-> il punto G?
<cristian_c> carrett667: io però non vedo la partizione di swap in 'partizionamento manuale'
<cristian_c> jester-: lol
<krabador> Sebastiano, boot usb, a device inserito ?
<Sebastiano> Si
<Sebastiano> C'e anche Il problema e che per entrare nel bios devo accedere an w10
<krabador> Sebastiano, hai un boot menu , da interpellare all'accensione della macchina, che molto spesso è f12 ?
<krabador> è  una cosa che puoi controllare nel manuale
<Sebastiano> No solo f2
<cristian_c> carrett667: io però non vedo la partizione di swap in 'partizionamento manuale'
<krabador> Sebastiano, spesso questa feature va abilitata in bios
<krabador> asus, puo' essere esc , f8
<krabador> ma controlla
<jester-> i manuali a quello servono
<Sebastiano> Ok ci sentiamo domani grazie
<krabador> de nada
<carrett667> L'ho fatta io dopo  h ho mandato la foto, comunque installazione a buon fine
<carrett667> Adesso devo fare quel famoso punto due
<cristian_c> carrett667: beh, nonn è visibile
<cristian_c> quale delle partizioni è la swap?
<jester-> sarà infognato nel punto2
<cristian_c> carrett667:
<cristian_c> quale delle partizioni è la swap?
<carrett667> Ci sono riuscito! Grazie mille della mano, buona notte!
<Gianluca> buona sera
<Gianluca> nn mi fa connettere al wifi
<Guest31036> del mio pc come mai
<GianlucaLuperto> nn riesco a connettermi con il mio wifi sul mio pc portatile
<anticorex> salve qualcuno e' a conoscenza di bettercap ?
<anticorex> qualcuno conosce la irc di kali-linux ?
<anticorex> !kali
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'kali'
<anticorex> !kali-linux
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'kali-linux'
<anticorex> !kalilinuxù
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'kalilinux\xc3\xb9'
<anticorex> #kali-linux
<anticorex> !vsftpd
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'vsftpd'
<anticorex> qualcuno di voi conosce bettercap ?
#ubuntu-it 2016-04-26
<anticorex> come posso installare metasploit e armitage ?
<jester-> anticorex: fai la guardia notturna e chatti dal gabbiotto?
<jester-> quelli che hanno attività normale a quastora dormono
<jester-> io sono sveglio perché preparo il mercato al verziere di milano
<Guest51512> salve
<Guest51512> qualche buon samaritano?
<cicci> buon giorno
<cicci> posso fare alcune domande
<cicci> ?
<cicci> ce qualkuno disponibile
<akis24> !chiedi | cicci
<ubot-it> cicci: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<cicci> si in pratica volevo cambiare la cpu ma nn so che programmi usare con xubuntu
<akis24> cicci:  visto che non è argomento per il canale di supporto cambiare cpu ? a che scopo ?
<cicci> volevo cambiare da one a dual per mettere ubuntu
<akis24> cicci: se si tratta di vecchio pc a parte che non credo sia possibile cambierebbe poco perche' il resto sarebbe inadeguato comunque
<akis24> cicci: comunque puoi provare a metterci lubuntu che è la piu' leggera di tutte
<cicci> si cmq mi gira molto bene xubuntu
<akis24> !derivate | cicci
<ubot-it> cicci: http://www.ubuntu.com/about/about-ubuntu/flavours - http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate | Download derivate: http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<akis24> cicci: se ti gira bene allora sei a posto
<cicci> :)
<cicci> va bene grazie
<akis24> di nulla
<armando> buongiorno , ho installato skipe  su  xubuntu 14.10 ,  non  riesco  a  usare  il  microfono  altro  funziona  tutto  io ssento le  chiamate  ma  loro  no .  sapete  quale  sia  il problema ?
<Carlin0> armando, ubuntu 14.10 non è + supportato
<armando> gli  aggionamenti  non  me  li  prende
<ExPBoy> appunto
<armando> cosa  dovrei  fare ?
<ExPBoy> armando, prova la nuova versione (provala prima)
<armando> dovrei  scaricare  quale  versione ?
<ExPBoy> armando, l'ultima
<ExPBoy> 16.04 ma ripeto provala prima
<armando> sempre  di  xubuntu o  e  solo ubuntu
<ExPBoy> quella che ti piace di più
<Carlin0> xubuntu o lubuntu
<Carlin0> armando, che cpu e quanta ram ha il pc ?
<ExPBoy> eh
<armando> e  un  pentium 2G ram
<armando> la  ram  la  posso  portare a  4 G
<ExPBoy> lubuntu
<armando> Dual  core
<Carlin0> armando, pentium metti lubuntu
<Carlin0> too old
<armando> vado a  eprdere  tutto  cio che  ho attualemte  sul pc ?
<Mr_Pan> Armando se hai la /home separata non perdi nulla
<Mr_Pan> Ma un backup è sempre bene farlo
<armando> per  provarlo  dovrei  scaricarlo  e salvarlo su  Disco CD .
<Mr_Pan> Quando  installi selezioni la home senza formattare. I dati saranno tutti li. Dovrai reinstallare i vari programmi
<ExPBoy> crei il disco o la usb di isstallazione e scegli di provare senza installare
<ExPBoy> armando, è la prima volta che installi?
<armando> no
<ExPBoy> allora lo sai su
<ExPBoy> :)
<armando> pero  ho salvato  la  versione 15 ultima che  ce  su  questo  sito  e  non  mi  parte il cd
<ExPBoy> eh come l'hai fatto?
<Mr_Pan> Armando come hai creato il cd
<armando> dopo che  ho  scaricato la  cartella  lo  decompressa e  poi  masterizzato su  cd
<ExPBoy> ?
<ExPBoy> devi scrivere l'immagine non decomprimere
<glpiana> !iso | armando
<ubot-it> armando: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<armando> ok  grazie
<Rebarbaro91> ciao come faccio a passare a ubuntu 16.04 senza  formattare?
<Mr_Pan> !aggiorna
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'aggiorna'
<Mr_Pan> Http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/AggiornamentoXenial
<Mr_Pan> Rebarbaro91 leggi il Link
<Rebarbaro91> Mr_Pan: mi dice  solo  la  15.10  e non la 16
<Mr_Pan> Rebarbaro91 il Link tratta l'aggiornamento alla 16.04
<Cloudblow> A voi da ancora errore l'hashing sha1 in apt di chrome,dropbox?
<Rebarbaro91> fatto  come  nel  link  mi dice  solo  per la 15.10
<Mr_Pan> Rebarbaro91 che versione hai
<Rebarbaro91> 14.04 lts
<Mr_Pan> E allora hai tutto quello che ti serve... Devi solo leggere
<Rebarbaro91> ok
<flavio_> ho una stampante samsung scx 4300. la stampante va, lo scanner non viene visto da ubuntu 14.04 che ho installato la settimana scorsa. non sono affatto esperto di informatica. cosa devo fare per utilizzare lo scanner?
<dadexix86> flavio_, hai installato i driver per lo scanner? http://www.samsung.com/it/support/model/SCX-4300/SEE
<Guest35920> Salve a tutti, qualcuno sa dirmi se c'è un modo sia su windows che su ubuntu per leggere i database di whatsapp in crypto8 senza il dispositivo e senza la chiave di cifratura?
<xxaines> ciao a tutti..
<xxaines> sentite qualcuno usa wifitransfer sul phone ?
<xxaines> va bon .. ciaoo :D
<Diego0506> Ciao
<Diego0506> ho un problema
<krabador> !ciao | Diego0506
<ubot-it> Diego0506: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<krabador> !chiedi | Diego0506
<ubot-it> Diego0506: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Diego0506> allora, fino a ieri tutti i file .jar mi si aprivano benissimo (con java 8), da quando ho acceso il computer oggi, non si aprono più e non mi danno alcun messaggio, qualcuno mi potrebbe aiutare? Grazie :D
<krabador> !chat | Diego0506 7
<ubot-it> Diego0506 7: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Diego0506> ?
<krabador> puoi entrare nell'altro canale
<Diego0506> questo non è un argomento da trattare in questo canale?
<krabador> Diego0506, non ti si sta cacciando, questo canale è strettamente legato al lato tecnico del puro sistema
<Diego0506> ah, allora vado all'altro canale. Grazie comunque!
<Cradan> ciao
<Cradan> sono stefano maragno ho un problema con l'istallazione di ybuntu 16.04
<Cradan> dopo il riavvio dell'isntallazione immetto la password ma non va oltre la schermata dello sfondo e non carica nessuna barra degli strumenti
<Cradan> ce nessuno che puo darmi una mano?
<gigirocK> Cradan: su cosa ?
<mike00> ciao, è normale che quandro estraggo da un archivio zip dei file e delle cartelle, mi mette tutto nella posizione indicata da me e non i file dentro le relative cartelle? non so se mi spiego...
<krabador> estrae tutto sfuso?
<mike00> si, tutto in un unica cartella
<mike00> e tutto insieme
<krabador> ma dentro la cartella , crea le sottocartelle presenti dentro lo zip ^
<krabador> ?
<mike00> si ma vuote
<krabador> sudo apt-get install pastebinit , se non ce l'hai
<krabador> dpkg -l | grep rar | pastebinit
<mike00> per il secondo comando devo essere nella directory dell'archivio?
<krabador> no
<krabador> teriminale, incolli, invio
<krabador> incolli qui il link
<mike00> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16063226/
<YouNeverKnow> mike00, dpkg -l | grep zip | pastebinit
<mike00> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16063286/
<krabador> mike00, che estenzione ha di preciso il file ?
<mike00> zip
<mike00> ma quindi non è normale che faccia così?
<krabador> da terminale unzip file.zip -d /percorso/cartella/di/estrazione
<krabador> diversa da quella in cui è presente il file zip
<krabador> vedi che fa
<mike00> ok provo
<mike00> ora e ok
<mike00> mette i file nelle relative cartelle
<mike00> grazie! ma quindi ogni volta dovrò farlo da terminale?
<Aristotelico> Ragazzi ho appena installato ubuntu 16.04  , il software center mi da alcuni problemi, è come se non riuscisse a collegarsi ad internet, continua a caricare all'infinito, sapete darmi una mano?
<cristian_c> Aristotelico: apri un terminale
<Aristotelico> fatto
<cristian_c> Aristotelico: digita: sudo apt-get update
<cristian_c> !paste | Aristotelico
<ubot-it> Aristotelico: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Aristotelico> fatto , non da segni di vita
<cristian_c> aspetta
<cristian_c> Aristotelico: sta ancora esegurndo?
<Aristotelico> scusami mi spiego meglio, il terminale ha finito
<cristian_c> bene
<cristian_c> !paste | Aristotelico
<ubot-it> Aristotelico: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Aristotelico> ora?
<cristian_c> Aristotelico: hai incollato su pastebin?
<Cradan> rieccomi scusate
<Aristotelico> un attimo
<Cradan> chi puo darmi una manao nella installazione?
<cristian_c> !chiedi | Cradan
<ubot-it> Cradan: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Aristotelico> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/16063501/
<Cradan> quando riavvio dopo l'installazione mi rimane solo sullo sfondo senza far comparire nessun strumento per lavorare
<cristian_c> Cradan: caratteristiche del pc
<cristian_c> Cradan: cpu, ram, scheda grafica
<Cradan> appena montato
<Cradan> Intel Processore Core i5-6600K
<gigirocK> Cradan: premi Ctrl alt t
<Cradan> Asus Z170 Pro Gaming, Intel Scheda Madre, DDR4 1151, Asus Nvidia GeForce GTX 960
<cristian_c> Aristotelico: ho appena installato
<Cradan> un attimo che accendo in computer
<cristian_c> Aristotelico: e già sei riuscito a infilare due ppa
<gigirocK> Cradan: ma comunque hai lo sfondo grafico ?
<Cradan> solo sfondo viola e arancione
<Aristotelico> ppa?
<cristian_c> Aristotelico: sì
<cristian_c> Aristotelico: repository di terze parti
<cristian_c> non ufficialmente supportati in ubuntu (e in questo canale)
<Cradan> ctrl alt t, non vanno
<gigirocK> Cradan: tasto destro del mouse ?
<Aristotelico> il che presumo non sia un bene ahahah ,  è una delle prime volte che uso ubuntu perdona qualche mia mancanza
<cristian_c> Aristotelico: mettiti nella condizione di utilizzare un os con i suoi repository, invece di pescare a casaccio nel web
<cristian_c> Cradan: ctrl+alt+f1
<Aristotelico> vedrò di prestare più attenzione a cosa installo
<Cradan> lampeggia il menu
<cristian_c> 'il menù'
<Cradan> per sbaglio si e creata una cartella che continua a lampeggiare
<cristian_c> 'una cartella'
<cristian_c> !image | Cradan
<ubot-it> Cradan: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Cradan> ok ci sono, schermata nera con scritta ubuntu login
<cristian_c> ecco
<cristian_c> Cradan: intanto fai il login
<Cradan> ok fatto
<cristian_c> Cradan: digita: dpkg -l | grep nvidia | less
<cristian_c> !image | Cradan
<ubot-it> Cradan: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Cradan> nvidia diventa rossa
<cristian_c> Cradan: posta la foto
<Cradan> http://prnt.sc/ax2sga
<Cradan> http://prnt.sc/ax2srm
<cristian_c> Cradan: non è la foto che ti era stata chiesta
<Cradan> http://prnt.sc/ax2u0p
<cristian_c> Cradan: non hai incollato il comando che ti era stato indicato
<Cradan> sono su due computer diversi
<Cradan> me lo rimanderesti grazie
<cristian_c> Cradan: digita: dpkg -l | grep nvidia | less
<Cradan> scusa non e quello che ho scritto?
<cristian_c> no
<cristian_c> Cradan: è un unico comando
<Aristotelico> ho rimosso le ppa http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/16063842/
<Aristotelico> almeno spero
<Aristotelico> come procedo?
<cristian_c> Aristotelico: beh, non è detto, se ci sono stati aggiornamenti. La rimozione non implica il downgrade dei pacchetti
<cristian_c> Aristotelico: se apri ora il software center, che succede?
<Cradan> scusa ma non capisco bene... ho scritto come ha detto anche tutto attaccato ma la scritta nvidia e sempre rossa
<cristian_c> Cradan: non hai postato la relativa schermata , però
<Aristotelico> sono andato nella cartella source.list.d e ho cancellato i file che avevo installato, comunque il software center è ancora non funzionante
<cristian_c> Aristotelico: sono file di repository, non file di pacchetti
<cristian_c> sono una cosa ben diversa
<Aristotelico> come faccio a rimuoverli allora?
<cristian_c> Aristotelico: non è questione di rimuovere
<cristian_c> Aristotelico: prova , in un terminale, a digitare: ubuntu-software-center
<Aristotelico> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/16063925/
<Cradan> devo andare un attimi dopo torno
<cristian_c> Aristotelico: prova , in un terminale, a digitare, allora: software-center
<Aristotelico> mi apre la pagina principale senza problemi, ma se provo a cercare qualcosa o cliccare su una categoria inizia un caricamento interminabile
<cristian_c> Aristotelico: quindi, stesso problema, giusto?
<Aristotelico> si
<cristian_c> Aristotelico: e nel terminale, cosa appare?
<cristian_c> !paste | Aristotelico
<ubot-it> Aristotelico: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Aristotelico> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16064003/
<cristian_c> Aristotelico: ci sono errori e warning
<cristian_c> potrebbero anche essere le conseguenze del secondo ppa
<Aristotelico> come posso risolvere il problema?
<cristian_c> Aristotelico: prova a ripristinare
<cristian_c> e vedi se il problema sparisce
<cristian_c> visto che hai 'appena installato'
<cristian_c> !ripristino | Aristotelico
<ubot-it> Aristotelico: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<Aristotelico> va bene, grazie mille
<cristian_c> Aristotelico: facci sapere
<Aristotelico> sarà fatto
<mike00> Ciao
<Thirtyk> eccomi
<krabador> Thirtyk, apri il terminale
<krabador> sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> invio
<Thirtyk> ok aspetta un attimo
<krabador> lspci -nn -d 14e4: | pastebinit
<krabador> incolla qui il link che verrà prodotto da quest'ultimo.
<Cradan> rieccomi... scusate problemi lavorativi
<Cradan> http://prnt.sc/ax3jyf
<Cradan> e quello che viene fuori ora
<cristian_c> Cradan: atavolta, mancano gli sazi
<Thirtyk> mi dice impossibile trovare il pacchetto pastebinit
<cristian_c> spazi
<krabador> Cradan, dpkg -l
<Cradan> come
<krabador> Thirtyk, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<Thirtyk> ho fatto
<Thirtyk> ma dice impossibile trovare il pacchetto
<Cradan> ok rifaccio
<Thirtyk> ho scritto giusto comunque pastebinit
<krabador> Thirtyk,  devi copiare ed incollare
<krabador> i comandi da qui al terminale
<krabador> Thirtyk, software-properties-gtk
<krabador> invio
<krabador> metti la spunta a tutto , tranne che "sorgente"
<krabador> chiudi correttamente la finestra
<krabador> sudo apt-get update
<krabador> sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> lspci -nn -d 14e4: | pastebinit
<Thirtyk> non riesce fare niente scusa kraador
<Thirtyk> krabador
<krabador> "non riesce fare niente " ---> ?
<ligomat> ciao, come posso verificare se i driver della scheda video sono installati correttamente?
<krabador> ligomat, apri il terminale
<krabador> ligomat, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> ligomat, sudo lshw -C video | pastebinit
<Thirtyk> nel senso che mi dice sempre impossibile trovare il pacchetto pastebinit
<krabador> Thirtyk, software-properties-gtk
<krabador> !image | Thirtyk
<ubot-it> Thirtyk: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<krabador> Thirtyk, l'immagine la fai premendo il tasto stamp
<Thirtyk> ok..ora lo faccio
<ligomat> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16064624/ ecco il messaggio
<krabador> ligomat, driver=i915
<krabador> hai il driver a posto
<ligomat> ma perchè noto rallentamenti vari sui vari browser? ho ubuntu mate 14.04 lts e 2gb ram. il mio pc è un asus x200m
<ligomat> c'è un modo per aggiornarli o cosa?
<krabador> "vari sui vari browser" ---> quali , in che contesto ?
<ligomat> Ho usato : midori, netsurf,qupzilla, firefox, chromium. Tutti nel contesto di Facebook e Youtube. Con windows non succedeva
<krabador> "con windows non succedeva" ---> quando prendo le buche con la macchina , traballa molto, con il land rover non succedeva....
<krabador> ligomat, sudo dpkg -l | grep flash | pastebinit
<ligomat> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16064717/
<krabador> ligomat, 11.2.202.616ubuntu0.14.04.1  , è decisamente vecchio , per il browsing odierno, e adobe ha dismesso il supporto flash per linux in generale, mantenendo solo 11, in sicurezza
<krabador> ligomat, o usi chrome, che che ha flash interno, e aggiornato, oppure sudo apt-get install pepperflashplugin-nonfree
<krabador> ed usi chromium
<Cradan> http://prnt.sc/ax3rm6
<Cradan> mi da end
<Thirtyk> http://prnt.sc/ax3ro7
<Thirtyk> ecco qua la foto
<krabador> ligomat, in questo modo puoi usare 21
<ligomat> mi dice comando non trovato
<krabador> Thirtyk, ma quando ti è stato detto di mandare software-properties-gtk ...
<krabador> ligomat, software-properties-gtk , invio
<krabador> !image | ligomat
<ubot-it> ligomat: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Thirtyk> mi dice la stestta cosa
<krabador> Thirtyk, software-properties-kde
<Thirtyk> ok ti mando un'altro immagine
<cristian_c> Cradan: avevi detto che ti segnalava la stringa nvidia in rosso
<krabador> Thirtyk, software-properties-gtk --> non c'è su kubuntu
<krabador> Thirtyk, segnalare cosa usi, è indicato
<Cradan> prima ma ora no
<cristian_c> Cradan: ma in nessuna delle tue schermate ciò è visibile
<krabador> !veggenti | Thirtyk
<ubot-it> Thirtyk: Gli utenti di questo canale non sono in possesso di poteri magici, non possiedono sfere di cristallo e non sono nemmeno veggenti. Canonical non può permettersi un corso di stregoneria per i suoi collaboratori. Si chiede quindi, gentilmente, di esprimersi in maniera chiara e molto dettagliata.
<krabador> Cradan, ce la fai ad impegnarti nel mandare il comando con i giusti spazi, come è stato segnalato ?
<cristian_c> Cradan: beh, non hai mai mandato una schermata in tal senso
<cristian_c> Cradan: comunque, se non hai installato i driver nvidia
<cristian_c> il problema è da qualche altra parte
<Thirtyk> scusate
<Cradan> ma prima con il 15.10 non mi dava problemi
<Thirtyk> mi trovo nei casi delle piu merde..
<Thirtyk> D:
<cristian_c> Cradan: digita: lshw -C video | less
<Thirtyk> intanto uso un kubuntu 16.04
<ligomat> ok ho aggiornato il flash mediante il terminale. Mi basta riavviare il browser?
<krabador> Thirtyk, calma , nessun problema , cerca solo di descrivere al meglio la problematica, quando chiedi assistenza
<Thirtyk> certo...lo farò scusa se ho dato poche informazioni
<krabador> "ok ho aggiornato il flash mediante il terminale" ---> come ?
<krabador> ligomat, "ok ho aggiornato il flash mediante il terminale" ---> come?
<ligomat> mediante il comando che mi hai inviato tu...
<krabador> ligomat, bene, hai chromium ?
<ligomat> si
<krabador> ligomat, allora chiudilo e riaprilo
<ligomat> ok
<Cradan> http://prnt.sc/ax3w6j
<cristian_c> driver=nouveau
<Thirtyk> http://prnt.sc/ax3wpe questo e il comando mi avevi chiesto
<Thirtyk> ed uscito questo
<Thirtyk> con software-properties-kde
<YouNeverKnow> kdesudo software-properties-kde
<Thirtyk> ok mi e uscito software sources
<krabador> Thirtyk, abilita tutto
<krabador> nella prima tab a sinistra
<Thirtyk> sulla pagina di kubuntu software?
<Thirtyk> ok
<Cradan> grazie ma ora il lavoro chiama ..... grazie comunque
<Thirtyk> ok fatto
<krabador> Thirtyk, chiudi correttamente la pagina
<krabador> sudo apt-get update
<krabador> sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> lspci -nn -d 14e4: | pastebinit
<Thirtyk> sempre solito problema
<Thirtyk> con sudo apt-get update
<krabador> Thirtyk, sudo apt-get install curl
<Thirtyk> niente
<krabador> Thirtyk, non devi fotografare lo schermo
<Thirtyk> sempre solita roba...mi dice il pacchetto "curl" non ha candidati da installare
<krabador> kdesudo software-properties-kde
<krabador> fa immagine della prima tab a sinistra
<krabador> !image | Thirtyk
<ubot-it> Thirtyk: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Thirtyk> mi dispiace ma posso fare solo le foto non avendo conessione internet sul portatile mi fa sta cavolataù
<krabador> Thirtyk, lspci -nn -d 14e4:
<krabador> riporta solo parte finale tra parentesi tonde
<Thirtyk> ok provo
<krabador> parentesi quadre e tonde
<krabador> sghiribiri, ma bruce__ non ti basta ?
<akis24> eh two meglio che one
<Thirtyk> [0280] [14e4:4365] (rev 01)
<Thirtyk> krabador
<sghiribiri> evidentemente no :)
<krabador> Thirtyk, attaccati col cavo , e sudo apt-get bcmwl-kernel-source
<krabador> visto che Thirtyk , non hai connassione ad internet
<krabador> che ha fatto perdere tempo fino ad adesso
<Thirtyk> questo e un bel problema io sto usando conessione internet da uno che non sa che lo sto usando il suo
<Thirtyk> ma il pacchetto bcmwl-kernel-source non si può scaricare da qualche parte e installarlo manualmente
<Thirtyk> ??
<sghiribiri> Krabador...immagino tu sia il simpaticone di turno
<davcri> salve ragazzi :) sapete dirmi per quale motivo Steam non appare in "Software" ? (sto usando Ubuntu-mate, non penso cambi qualcosa)
<carlocor> Ciao, ho la 14.4 LTS e provo a fare l'upgrade a 16.4 LTS  ma update-mamager mi dice che il sistema è aggiornato e non mi propone l'aggiornamento
<antonio_x> ciao a tutti
<antonio_x> ho un problema, potete aiutarmi...?
<antonio_x> ciao ho questo preblema, come lo risolvo?
<antonio_x> "Impossibile montare «Disco CD-R vuoto» La posizione è già montata"
<flavio_> dadexix86  come fare per installare i driver per lo scanner?
<cristian_c> davcri: è possibile che gnome software non sia ancora ben ottimizzato in ubuntu
<davcri> cristian_c, non penso sia un fatto di ottimizzazioni... una volta avevo letto un articolo su i suoi requisiti molto rigidi, però ora non ricordo bene xD
<cristian_c> davcri: ma puoi sempre utilizzare il terminale o il gestore pacchetti per installarlo
<davcri> cristian_c, sì sì certo :)
<davcri> cristian_c, era più una curiosità la mia
<cristian_c> davcri: beh, il software center trae i propri risultati dalla lista dei pacchetti nei repository ufficiali
<cristian_c> davcri: sei riuscito a installare steam dai repo?
<davcri> cristian_c, sì certo il mio era solo un dubbio
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> davcri: considera che gnome-software ha debuttato da pochissimo su ubuntu
<cristian_c> è possibile che a breve sta' cosa la 'sistemino'
<davcri> speriamo dai, per me non ci sono problemi però molti nuovi utenti potrebbero essere scoraggiati
<laporca> salve gente, ho un problema con lo sfondo del pc, ogni immagin che mettola zooma tantissimo
<laporca> come faccio a farle piu piccole?
<Carlin0> ma che nick è laporca ?
<laporca> uno che mi rappresenta
<cristian_c> laporca: cambia risoluzione
<cristian_c> laporca: beh, allora cambia nick
<laporca> ? come se cambia risoluzione?
<cristian_c> laporca: prima cambia nick
<laporca> ? come se cambia risoluzione?
<Carlin0> laporca, sei italiano ?
<cristian_c> laporca: cambia nick , ultimo avvertimento, se vuoi restare in questo canale
<laporca> e come si faa cambiare
<laporca> ?
<cristian_c> laporca: digita: /nick nuovonick
<cristian_c> meglio
<nuovonick> cosi?
<cristian_c> nuovonick: che ubuntu hai?
<nuovonick> ok mi spiegate come cambiare risoluzione please
<nuovonick> ?
<nuovonick> mint
<cristian_c> !buntu | nuovonick
<ubot-it> nuovonick: Non tutto ciò che finisce per *buntu è ufficiale, non diamo supporto a derivate Ubuntu non ufficiali o non riconosciute. Supporto solo per http://www.ubuntu-it.org/progetti-derivati.shtml
<cristian_c> !chat | nuovonick
<ubot-it> nuovonick: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Carlin0> !mint
<ubot-it> Per supporto a linuxmint: http://www.linuxmind-italia.org/index.php
<nuovonick> nun ce capiso un ç@@@
<nuovonick> me lo sapete spiegare oppure no?
<cristian_c> nuovonick: entri nel canale di ubuntu a chiedere supporto per linux mint?
<nuovonick> mariiaaaa che fiscali, sempre linux è, daiperpiacere me lospiegatee mi levo dalle p... tanto non mi sembrate moltoimpegnati
<cristian_c> nuovonick: non è questione di essere fiscali
<cristian_c> questa è una risorsa dedicata al supporto a ubuntu
<cristian_c> linux mint ha le proprie risorse dedicate
<cristian_c> nuovonick: inoltre ti si è indicato un canale più appropriato dove formulare i tuoi dubbi (sicuramente più di questo)
<cristian_c> !chat | nuovonick
<ubot-it> nuovonick: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<cristian_c> nuovonick: non inquiniamo ulteriomente il canale, che è loggato, ed è utile per la ricerca
<nuovonick> mi linkate dove devo andare perchèil link del botnon me lo apre
<cristian_c> nuovonick: ti abbiamo risposto nell'altro canale
<cristian_c> sei già nel canale -chat
<pietroalbini-cel> test
<krabador> ci sei
<nero1994> Ciao, volevo chiederti.. quando installo ubuntu dal sito non mi chiede di posizionarlo su usb o dvd, è normale? prima di di cambiare le impostazioni del bios volevo assicurarmi che poi partisse o che fosse strettamente necessario il cambio del bios. Perchè leggevo che esisteva l'alternativa della macchina virtuale.. p.s. ho windows 10
<krabador> nero1994, puoi usare un software di virtualizzazione , e fare una macchina virtuale con la iso di ubuntu
<krabador> nero1994, pendrive e dvd, servono per installazione reale del sistema.
<krabador> per vm, scegliti il software che vuoi, e per come fare macchina virtuale, consulta la loro documentazionbe .
<nero1994> ok, ma la macchina virtuale è definitiva? cioè posso usarla per sempre o è comunque consigliabile farlo partire dal bios.. magari quando c'ho preso la mano
<krabador> nero1994, virtuale , già non è reale, se poi vuoi garanzie per il futuro... :D
<nero1994> ok ahahaha, ci sta. ultima domanda, esiste il modo di avviare ubuntu senza passare dal bios e dalla macchina virtuale? eheh
<krabador> no.
<nero1994> ok grazie mille
<krabador> de nada
<ubuoneubu> ciao a tutti
<ubuoneubu> posso chiedere alcune info generali su ubuntu server?
<cristian_c> ubuoneubu: puoi chiedere info generali su ubuntu
<cristian_c> ubuoneubu: cose specifiche su ubuntu server ti merita domandarle su #ubuntu-server
<cristian_c> ubuoneubu: tieni comunque conto che esiste documentazione ufficiale dedicata a ubuntu server
<ubuoneubu> e si che sto guardando gia da giorni e non riesco a trovare una risposta semplice semplice
<ubuoneubu> :-)
<ubuoneubu> in pratica su un pc vorrei installare ubu server (al lavoro) e usarlo appunto come server principale do ve salvare e lavorare con altri pc
<ubuoneubu> la mia perplessita è che tutti gli altri pc sono windows
<ubuoneubu> poi vedro il server con altri pc windozz ?
<cristian_c> ubuoneubu: tieni conto che ubuntu server è fatto per essere usato a riga di comando
<cristian_c> ubuoneubu: come te la cavi con la shell bash?
<ubuoneubu> si si l'ho letto infatti per la mia ignoranza volevo installare una veste grafica
<ubuoneubu> tipo lo xubu
<ubuoneubu> o lubu
<cristian_c> ubuoneubu: e allora installa direttamente una ubuntu desktop
<cristian_c> invece di ubuntu server
<ubuoneubu> dici che non da problemi se piu gente lavora usando file su quel pc?
<cristian_c> ubuoneubu: lubuntu e xubuntu sono più leggere, forse più pratiche
<cristian_c> anche ubuntu-mate è più leggera, forse più completa delle altre due
<cristian_c> ubuoneubu: che tipo di problemi?
<ubuoneubu> problemi del tipo... mentre un pc sta copiando un file di grande dimensione dal server..... il server agli altri pc risulta inacessibile
<ubuoneubu> cosa che con windows 7 ora succede
<ubuoneubu> .....
<cristian_c> ubuoneubu: quello dipende dalla banda messa a disposizione dal server
<cristian_c> come si collegano i pc al server?
<ubuoneubu> con lan in una rete locale
<cristian_c> ubuoneubu: via cavo?
<ubuoneubu> yes
<cristian_c> ubuoneubu: allora dipende da quanta banda e da quanti nodi riesce a sopportare il server, contemporaneamente
<cristian_c> *il pc che fa da server
<ubuoneubu> con banda dici velocita di upload
<ubuoneubu> ??
<ubuoneubu> se fosse per me avrei gia installato lubuntu su tutti.... solo che ho programmi che girano solo su windozzz
<cristian_c> il valore massimo di mb che il pc riesce a erogare
<cristian_c> in un determinato ostante
<cristian_c> i
<ubuoneubu> domani ci guardo nel router se cè qualche parametro
<cristian_c> che se dividi per il numero di pc collegati, fai un po' il conto
<ubuoneubu> tieni presente che il server che uso ora.... è un normalissimo pc con windows 7 e che ha le cartelle condivise
<cristian_c> ubuoneubu: ah, i pc non sono collegati direttamente al server?
<ubuoneubu> e no
<ubuoneubu> viva l'economia di sistema aziendale
<ubuoneubu> e il risparmio del capo
<ubuoneubu> :-)
<cristian_c> ubuoneubu: e comunque, la domanda che stai facendo
<cristian_c> ha più attinenza con server e reti
<krabador> ubuoneubu, che azienda è ?
<cristian_c> che ubuntu in senso stretto
<krabador> di che si occupa
<cristian_c> !chat | ubuoneubu
<ubot-it> ubuoneubu: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<ubuoneubu> piccola siamo 6 pc
<ubuoneubu> be cmq grazie a tutti
<ubuoneubu> buona notte
<ubuoneubu> :-)
<anticorex> salve come posso installare metasploit e armitage su ubuntu ?
<anticorex> c'e' qualcuno
<jester-> https://community.rapid7.com/docs/DOC-2100
<jester-> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=armitage
<anticorex> salve ho questo problema add-apt-repository si e' chiusa inaspettatamente
<anticorex> lo fa appena provo ad aggiungere un ppa
<Carlin0> anticorex, qui non si da supporto a software non proveniente dai repo ufficiali
<anticorex> dovevo installare wine
<Carlin0> !info wine
<ubot-it> wine (source: wine1.6): Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (meta-package). In component universe, is extra. Version 1:1.6.2-0ubuntu10 (wily), package size 1 kB, installed size 21 kB
<Carlin0> sudo apt install wine
<Carlin0> senza aggiungere ppa
<anticorex> http://pastebin.com/RNmBFctq ricevo questo errore
<anticorex> http://pastebin.com/jbJzdjbx ho questo problema
<anticorex> http://pastebin.com/FjSuTuM1 problema pacchetti danneggiatin e bloccati chi mi aiuta
<anticorex> grazie
<anticorex> chi mi aiuta
<anticorex> uff
<anticorex> c'e' qualcuno disponibile ad aiutarmi ?
<anticorex> !pacchetti dannegiati
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
#ubuntu-it 2016-04-27
<mklive> Buon giorno a tutti, mi puo aiutare qualcuno... ho comprato un portatile Asus e ho messo come sistema operativo ubuntu, funziona tutto trane microfono e quando metto cuffie non vanno ...
<gerry73> ciao.. mi sembra di aver capito che per far funzionare un sito che usa Silverlight bisogna usare Pipelight
<gerry73> ho provato quindi a seguire questa guida.. http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Navigazione/Pipelight
<ExPBoy> e?
<gerry73> ora se vado (con firefox o chromium) sulla pagina di test mi appare ancora la richiesta di installare Silverlight
<gerry73> non è chiaro quanto ho scritto?
<ExPBoy> hai chiuso e riaperto il browser?
<ExPBoy> hai abilitato il plugin?
<gerry73> ad esempio siti come Eurosport o ChiliTv usano silverlight.. è un peccato non poterli usare con ubuntu (e derivate)
<gerry73> sono andato su about:addons (dopo aver riavviato il sistema).. non trovo una voce specificaper silver/pipelight
<gerry73> su firefox
<ExPBoy> eh non è una addon ma un plugins
<gerry73> ok.. in quella pagine c'e' un tab che si chiama plugin.. altrimenti come accedo alla lista dei plugins?
<ExPBoy> e non trovi il plugin pipelight?
<gerry73> no non è in elenco
<gerry73> sto usando xubuntu 14.04
<ExPBoy> allora non l'hai installato correttamente
<ExPBoy> ehh 14.04
<gerry73> per installarlo ho seguito la guida.. qualcosa non ha funzionato.. oppure in alcuni casi (versione di ubuntu?) nonè sufficiente
<gerry73> qunato scritto nella guida
<ExPBoy> gerry73, riprova altro non so dirti
<gerry73> ok grazie.. tu hai mai provato a installare pipelight?
<ExPBoy> no
<gerry73> ok
<DD79> ciao,, qualcuno puo darmi una mano con la creazione di un pendrive usb avviabile da boot per l'installazione di ubuntu?
<antonio_> ciao ragazzi
<antonio_> volevo chiedere un aiutino su una questione che riguarda gli share di rete
<antonio_> ho due macchine virtuali, una con 15.10 ed una con 16.04. Sono macchine virtuali che girano su virtualbox su un mac, che ha come cartelle condivise la root e la home
<antonio_> ora, dalla 15.10 io posso fare "Esplora rete", vado in rete windows e poi trovo imac
<antonio_> mi chiede user e password, li inserisco ed entro
<antonio_> la macchina 16.04 invece no, mi richiede le credenziali come se le avessi immesse sbagliate
<antonio_> qualcuno sa che succede?
<antonio_> grazie
<antonio_> ah, poi non riesco a montare da terminale utilizzando mount la root del mac (mentre la home del mio utente si
<diegochfhgf> salve, ho un problema: io ho da poco installato ubuntu nel mio pc e ho la versione 15.10, come devo fare per aggiornarla?
<diegochfhgf> grazie in anticipo
<antonio_> sudo do-release-upgrade
<diegochfhgf> grazie mille :)
<Manigoldo> Salve a tutti. avrei bisogno di un aiuto T_T
<Guest41632> raga assistente vocale come su win 10 esiste in ubuntu 16.04
<gigirock> si si
<Guest41632> ome si chiama è installato
<krabador> Guest41632, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/TecnologieAssistive
<krabador> ultimamente esiste anche questo http://sirius.clarity-lab.org/sirius/
<Guest41632> exit
<Guest41632> quit
<Shez_> salve a tutti
<Shez_> ho notato che alcuni programmi mi hanno creato delle doppie icone in unity avete anche voi lo stesso problema?
<Shez_> come faccio a rimouverle delle doppie icone in unity?
<gigirock> Shez_, doppie icone sulla barra laterale ?
<Shez_> gigirock, non sulla barra ma nell'elenco
<gigirock> Shez_, in quale elenco mi posti uno screenshot ?
<Shez_> gigirock, elenco programmi che si apre cliccando sul pulsante presente sulla barra di unity
<Ivan94> Buonasera
<Ivan94> sono un nuovo utente del SO di kubuntu
<Ivan94> mi servirebbe alcune informazioni su come poter installare il mio tp-link tl-wn8200nd
<Ivan94> non riesco a conettermi correttamente con quel driver via wifi
<cristian_c> Ivan94: quali problemi riscontri?
<cristian_c> e su quale kubuntu?
<Ivan94> scusa sul 16.04
<Ivan94> il problema e che riconosce i wifi presenti ma quando metto i codici non riesce a connettersi e rimane senza connessione anche se ho messo la password correttamente
<sci> ciao a tutti ce qualke anima buona che mi puo dare alkune informazione sul come poter aggiornare il bios con xubuntu
<sci> a tutti ce qualke anima buona che mi puo dare alkune informazione sul come poter aggiornare il bios con xubuntu
<sci> ciao ce qualkuno per caso che sa come si fa ad aggiornare il bios con xubuntu
<sci> ok non c'è?
<Ivan94> christian_c
<Ivan94> cristian_c ci 6?
<ciro> salve non riesco piu a utilizzare il wifi sul mio ubuntu 15.10 quindi voglio aggiornare al 16
<ciro> si puo fare senza la chiavetta avviabile
<ciro> solo scaricando l iso dal sito
<ciro> e salvarla sul pc con ubuntu
<ciro> e poi fare l aggiornamento?
<krabador> ciro, no
<ciro> devo per forza fare l avviabile?
<krabador> o aggiornamento versione , o da iso dvd/usb
<ciro> ma i file/programmi che avevo nella versione 15 li perdo?
<krabador> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/NoteAvanzamento
<krabador> ciro, no
<ciro> ok quindi entro con l avviabile e poi aggiorno?
<krabador> ti avverto che se hai customizzato parecchio il tuo sistema, anche installando software esterni dai repositories ufficiali , non solo vanno disabilitati ppa, se presenti
<krabador> ma ci sono possibilità che l'avanzamento possa concludersi con qualche problema
<krabador> ciro, no
<krabador> se vuoi fare "l'avviabile" puoi seguire la procedura di ripristino
<krabador> !ripristino | ciro
<ubot-it> ciro: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<krabador> che reinstallerà il sistema pulito, senza cancellare /home , e qualche altra impostazione
<ciro> ok allora provo col ripristino
<max55> sera a tuttti mi succedono delle anomalie cioe si arrestano e si aprono delle paggine senza che io lo faccia mica ho pereso qualche virus??
<cristian_c> max55: beh, su quale os?
<max55> ciao cristian
<max55> cosa vuol dire
<max55> os
<cristian_c> operating system
<max55> ubuntu 1404
<cristian_c> so = sistema operativo
<cristian_c> max55: descrivi bene il tipo di problema
<cristian_c> con quale applicazione?
<max55> per esempio mi si e chiuso firefox senza che io lo abbia fatto
<cristian_c> max55: da quanto tempo si verifica questo problema?
<max55> da circa  venti giorni
<cristian_c> max55: e cos'hai fatto nel frattempo?
<max55> oppure si aprono delle paggine che io non apro
<max55> niente sepre le stesse cose nulla di particolare
<cristian_c> max55: ti sei allarmato soltanto oggi?
<max55> ma si perche ho un po di tempo e poco fa me lo ha fatto
<max55> mi ha chiuso firefox mentre navigavo
<cristian_c> è strano che tu riscontri il problema da venti giorni e lo segnali soltanto oggi
<max55> devi capire che tra lavoro e figlia non e che abbia chi sa che tempo
<cristian_c> max55: lo dico perché sei passato di qui anche nei giorni scorsi
<max55> poi dipende da che turni faccia a lavoro
<cristian_c> e non hai accennato a niente del genere, almeno quando ero presente
<max55> si lo so ma per due minutu tocca e fuga
<cristian_c> max55: ma il problema si verifica solo con firefox?
<max55> si
<cristian_c> max55: altri browser non manifestano lo stesso problema?
<max55> non so google crome non lo uso
<cristian_c> max55: e quali pagine vengono aperte?
<max55> publicita dei siti stessi
<cristian_c> max55: prova con chromium
<max55> ma non lo fa sempre
<cristian_c> max55: che pubblicità?
<max55> tipo i volantini di offerte
<cristian_c> max55: e quando lo fa?
<max55> ogni tanto  nella navigazione
<max55> non mi da fastidio la publicita ma il fatto che si spene firefox
<cristian_c> max55: verifica come indicato prima, con chromium
<max55> ok lo uso per qualche  per un po e poi vi dico
<krabador> cheaccadecheaccade
<max55> ho usato chrom per un po sembra che non lo faccia
<max55> semara che sia solo firefox
<cristian_c> max55: apri un terminale
<cristian_c> max55: digita: sudo apt-get purge firefox
<max55> basta che non perdo cronologia e pasw salvati se no mia mogli mi uccide
<max55> posso farlo ??
<cristian_c> max55: no
<max55> scusa preferiti
<cristian_c> max55: salvati le password e salva la cronologia
<cristian_c> fai un backup di entrambi
<cristian_c> max55: fai un backup dei preferiti
<cristian_c> successivamente puoi dare il comando
<cristian_c> max55: aspetta prò
<cristian_c> però
<max55> ok
<cristian_c> max55: da quanto tempo hai installato ubuntu?
<max55> da 4 anni circa
<max55> o tre non ricordo
<max55> piu o meno li
<cristian_c> max55: dico la 14.04 che stai usando
<max55> 2 anni
<cristian_c> max55: e le pagine pubblicitarie appaiono quando navighi in quali siti?
<max55> tipo su subito  you tube facebook orizonte scuola questi piu o meno poco fa ero si subito quando mi ha chiuso la finestra
<cristian_c> max55: per la questione chiusura, hai mai provato a cancellare la cache del browser?
<max55> si sono in automatico quando si chiude firefox lo impostato cosi
<max55> uso anche ubuntu tweak per la pulizzia
<cristian_c> max55: e come l'hai installato ubuntu tweak?
<cristian_c> max55: apri firefox e vai nelle preferenze, poi avanzate->rete
<max55> da teminale
<max55> ubuntu tweak
<max55> ci sono dimmi
<paulfra> ho il sistema 14.04 si blocca spesso, appaiono i lucchetti su tutte le icone. Può essere lo swap? Sembra che non swappa mai. Lo swap è su SD. Anche la Home è su SD.
<paulfra> Il system monitor vede lo swap
<krabador> paulfra, è probabile che non le monti
<cristian_c> max55: apri un terminale
<krabador> paulfra, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<max55> non ce nessun sito che salva i dati non in linea
<cristian_c> max55: e digita: df -h | pastebinit
<paulfra> krabador ok, vado a fare sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> paulfra, non sei connesso qui con quella ubuntu ?
<max55> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16087261/
<max55> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16087261/
<paulfra> si, sono sul 14.04 che si blocca
<krabador> paulfra, allora sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> paulfra, mount | pastebinit
<krabador> paulfra, df -h | pastebinit
<krabador> paulfra, sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<krabador> paulfra, cat /etc/fstab | pastebinit
<paulfra> non fa il mount | pastebinit
<paulfra> sudo?
<krabador> no, non serve sudo
<paulfra> non lo fa
<paulfra> Failed to contact the server: [Errno socket error] [Errno 111] Connection refused
<paulfra> non contatta il server
<cristian_c> max55: fai un backup di preferiti e password salvate
<krabador> un attimo
<paulfra> ok krabador, io ci sono
<krabador> paulfra, ottimo segno di probleni
<krabador> paulfra, manda i successivi
<paulfra> ok
<paulfra> asp, intendi dire di dare gli altri comandi? c'è solo quell'errore
<krabador> paulfra, i comandi segnalati successivi a mount
<paulfra> il mount replica con solo queell'errore
<paulfra> ok
<krabador> paulfra, mount dovrebbe andare come una spada
<paulfra> df -h | pastebinit  idem stesso errore
<max55> mia figlia non mi fa fare niente vuole giocare provo magari piu tardi
<krabador> paulfra, hai problemi
<krabador> e gravi
<paulfra> sudo apt-get update | pastebinit idem stesso errore
<max55> sera atutti e grazie per la pazienza
<krabador> paulfra, spetta
<paulfra> cat /etc/fstab | pastebinit  idem
<paulfra> ok, attendo
<krabador> paulfra, cat /proc/cpuinfo | pastebinit
<paulfra> ok, vediamo che fa
<paulfra> idem, stesso errore
<paulfra> sudo?
<krabador> paulfra, no
<paulfra> ok
<krabador> paulfra, sudo apt-get install curl
<krabador> paulfra, mount | curl -F c=@- https://ptpb.pw
<krabador> paulfra, df -h | curl -F c=@- https://ptpb.pw
<krabador> paulfra, sudo apt-get update | curl -F c=@- https://ptpb.pw
<paulfra> dice di pacchetti danneggiati o bloccati
<krabador> bingo
<paulfra> sudo apt-get install curl
<paulfra> da un errore di danneggiamento
<krabador> paulfra, digita cu , premi tab
<krabador> vedi se in elenco c'è curl
<paulfra> non c'è
<paulfra> cambio repository?
<krabador> no
<paulfra> ok
<krabador> paulfra, sudo apt-get update 7
<krabador> senza 7
<krabador> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<paulfra> fatto, nessun errore
<paulfra> ha stampato una sfilza pulita, poi ha scritto: fatto
<krabador> fa pastebin di tutto
<paulfra> ultima riga è lettura pacchetti: fatto
<krabador> paulfra, qualcuno ti sta impedendo di fare un pastebin ?
<krabador> qualcuno o qualcosa
<paulfra> spiega, cosa pensi sia?
<krabador> fa il pastebin, e rispondi alle domande
<krabador> poi tutto il resto
<paulfra> ho fatto pastebinit e invio, non da errore, è a capo, non fa nulla di nulla
<krabador> !pastebin | paulfra
<ubot-it> paulfra: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<paulfra> krabador http://paste.ubuntu.com/16087681/
<paulfra> ma pastebinit non è un programma da installare?
<krabador> e il pastebin un servizio
<paulfra> ok, un servizio da installare
<paulfra> non lo avevo, ora posso usarlo, ma non so come
<krabador> l'hai appena fatto
<krabador> paulfra, ok, software-properties-gtk , "scarica da" , metti quelli internazionali
<paulfra> si ma "sudo apt-get install pastebinit" è un comando intero da scrivere così?
<krabador> paulfra, chiudi correttamente
<paulfra> ok
<krabador> si , ed installa il pacchetto pastebinit, che fornisce il comando
<krabador> comando che ti consente di creare il pastebin automatico del risultato del comando prima di  | pastebinit
<krabador> una volta chiuso software-properties-gtk , sudo apt-get update
<krabador> sudo apt-get -y dist-upgrade
<krabador> fa pastebin a mano del risultato
<GianlucaLuperto> come faccio a formattare la mia penna usb
<krabador> col manuale di gparted
<krabador> sudo apt-get install gparted
<GianlucaLuperto> ok
<GianlucaLuperto> ti seguo kabador
<krabador> http://gparted.org/display-doc.php?name=help-manual&lang=it
<krabador> fine.
<paulfra> krabador http://paste.ubuntu.com/16087890/
<GianlucaLuperto> kabadro ho letto ma nn ho capito
<krabador> GianlucaLuperto, insisti
<GianlucaLuperto> no
<krabador> GianlucaLuperto, http://gparted.org/display-doc.php?name=help-manual&lang=it
<krabador> paulfra, ok, mount | pastebinit
<krabador> paulfra, e gli altri
<paulfra> ok
<paulfra> sudo? da lo stesso errore
<krabador> paulfra, ok, mount
<krabador> senza niente
<krabador> fa paste a mano
<krabador> !paste | paulfra
<ubot-it> paulfra: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<paulfra> krabador http://paste.ubuntu.com/16087971/
<krabador> paulfra,  df -h
<krabador> cat /etc/fstab
<krabador> tutti pastebin
<paulfra> krabador http://paste.ubuntu.com/16087996/
<krabador> paulfra, sudo blkid
<krabador> sempre pastebinit
<krabador> *pastebin
<paulfra> krabador http://paste.ubuntu.com/16088036/
<krabador> paulfra, ok, prima hai mandato sudo apt-get -y dist-upgrade
<krabador> riavvia per favore
<paulfra> ok, figurati, grazie della pazienza
<krabador> nessun problema
<paulfra> 0 0 0 0 aggiornati ed installati già
<paulfra> ok riavvio il sistema
<paulfra> giusto?
<krabador> si
<paulfra> ok
<paulfra> krabador occomi, che faccio?
<paulfra> era un po' più lento del solito all'avvio
<krabador> paulfra, se stai riscondtrando problemi, e /home e swap sono montate correttamente, possono essere errori dei dispositivi di memorizzazione , le sd non sono decisamente una soluzione grantica
<paulfra> ok, vediamo come va, gli diamo un periodo di prova di questa sistemata. Poi se ho latri problemi proverò a cambiare la SD. La soluzione SD mi piace per via del fatto che se la stacco ho salvi tutti i dati personali, il pc in tasca non ci sta.
<krabador> paulfra, ok, ma fisicamente non predispongono per il lungo termine
<krabador> al di la del file system utilizzato.
<paulfra> quindi pensi che sia anche a rischio di perdita dati!?
<krabador> purtroppo si , in base alle conseguenze del logorio che subiscono
<paulfra> mi sembrava una buona idea, allora come faccio a riportare la home sul pc?
<cristian_c> paulfra: per dire, esistono realmente tutta una serie di 'pc' che stanno realmente 'in tasca'
<cristian_c> senza simili complicazioni
<GianlucaLuperto> ho messo la 64 bit di ubuntu come faccio a mettere crome
<doom_> ciao qualcuno mi può dire come configurare wipe in nautilus su ubuntu gnome 14.04 ho provato con questa guida http://www.sefi.it/linux/cancellazione-sicura-file-e-directory-wipe  ma non ci sono riuscito
<GianlucaLuperto> ho messo la 64 bit di ubuntu come faccio a mettere crome
<GianlucaLuperto> come faccio ad istallare chrome al mio pc 64 bit
<Mr_Pan> GianlucaLuperto, vai sul sito di google e scaricati il file .deb 64 bit e installa
<GianlucaLuperto> ok
<GianlucaLuperto> mr_pan nn me lo fa istallare
<GianlucaLuperto> da ubuntu software
<GianlucaLuperto> nn mi fa istallare
<GianlucaLuperto> i programmi come mai
<GianlucaLuperto> nn mi fa istallere i programmi da ubuntu software
<Mr_Pan> GianlucaLuperto, apri una finestra terminale spostati dove hai scaricato il file .deb e digita >> sudo dpkg -i nome_del_pacchetto.deb
<Mr_Pan> inserisci la password quando ti verrà richiesta e dai invio
<GianlucaLuperto> si ma come mai mr_pan nn mi fai istallare i programmi da ubuntu sofware
<Mr_Pan> GianlucaLuperto, non ne ho idea ...
<GianlucaLuperto> nn me lo fa istallare
<GianlucaLuperto> come hai detto
<Mr_Pan> GianlucaLuperto, devi fornire indicazioni precise ... altrimenti parliamo di aria fritta
<Mr_Pan> [23:28:56] <GianlucaLuperto> nn me lo fa istallare >> è troppo generico ... ti da errori  ? quali  ?
<GianlucaLuperto> ok
<GianlucaLuperto> eccolo l' errore http://i.imgur.com/KVVeLYB.png
<GianlucaLuperto> fa cosi e nn va avanti
<Mr_Pan> GianlucaLuperto, non è un errore è sol ouna segnalazione e se guardi in alto la barra rossa ...sta installando ... ma io ti ho dato un altro comando da terminale  .....
<GianlucaLuperto> e poi esce questo : http://i.imgur.com/dYe4tn6.png
<GianlucaLuperto> il punto interrogativo
<GianlucaLuperto> e nn va avanti
<Mr_Pan> GianlucaLuperto, vedo solo il desktop ...
<Mr_Pan> GianlucaLuperto, stiamo perdendo tempo ....
<Mr_Pan> e tra 5 minuti stacco
<GianlucaLuperto> le icone e c' e il punto interrogativo
<Mr_Pan> e che dovrebbe essere   ? ?  io non posso saperlo
<Mr_Pan> GianlucaLuperto, esegui il comando da terminale che ti ho dato prima
<GianlucaLuperto> ho fatto e uscito questo
<GianlucaLuperto> http://i.imgur.com/S60fy13.png
<GianlucaLuperto> dopo che ho fatto il comando
<GianlucaLuperto> mr_pan
<Mr_Pan> GianlucaLuperto, -i google..... devi lasciare uno spazio ...
<anticorex> salve come posso impostare teamwever in automatico al boot
<LoZioNe> salve a tutti,ho un problema con l'audio dei video .mkv (matroska) su vlc,i codec sono installati...che posso fare ancora di prova?
<GianlucaLuperto> Come mai nn mi va ubuntu chenter e nn mi fa istallare i programmi
<GianlucaLuperto> Dallo store di ubuntu
<LoZioNe> perchè sono su arch,ma li in chat sono già tutti a nanna e non risponde nessuno :)
<LoZioNe> ...e forse anche perchè sono un rompi-pallone ^^
<anticorex> Salve ho un problema con unity non escono le barre applicazioni
<anticorex> Krabador ho dinuovo quel problema con unity mi potresti ridare quel comando
<LoZioNe> prova da terminale unity --replace
<LoZioNe> o se vuoi ricercare il comando che hai dato basta che scrivi: history nel terminale e ti da i comandi lanciati
<anticorex> History
<anticorex> Non lo posso lanciare
<LoZioNe> ?
<anticorex> Perché questa è una nuova installazione e nn si apre nemmeno il termimale
<LoZioNe> e non hai un terminale?
<anticorex> No dopo che arrivo al grub inserisco la password e non si avvia niente sul desktop
<anticorex> Come posso risolvere
<LoZioNe> neanche da root?
<anticorex> No
<anticorex> Come posso avviare ubuntu in modalità testuale
<LoZioNe> dovresti vedere da chroot
<LoZioNe> sei in dualboot?
<anticorex> No nati
<anticorex> No nativo
<LoZioNe> quando avvii il pc riesci ad accedere come utente?
<LoZioNe> anche senza ambiente grafico
<anticorex> No
<LoZioNe> potresti fare una prova se riesci ad accedere da root
<LoZioNe> una volta loggato come root crei un nuovo Utente da li e poi accedi con quello
<LoZioNe> perderai tutte le impostazioni e programmi installati,ma li puoi recuperare dopo
#ubuntu-it 2016-04-28
<anticorex> Spiegami come devo fare
<LoZioNe> il mio consiglio?
<LoZioNe> se sei di fresca installazione,cancelli il tuo Utente e lo ricrei
<LoZioNe> se invece è solo un problema di Unity che ogni tanto non ti carica le barre del desk,lo puoi aggistare da terminale
<LoZioNe> "se"come hai detto te non hai un terminale...(Ctrl + Alt + F1 non ti apre nulla) allora accedi da chroot
<LoZioNe> da chroot elimini il tuo Utente e lo ricrei
<LoZioNe> (ricordati di salvarti i file importanti(se ne hai)dalla tua cartella utente
<doom_> come configurare wipe in nautilus su ubuntu gnome 14.04 ho provato con questa guida http://www.sefi.it/linux/cancellazione-sicura-file-e-directory-wipe  ma non ci sono riuscito
<Maxiride> Ho da poco aggiornato a Kubuntu 16.04, collegandomi al wifi dell'università però ottengo l'errore: connection.gateway-ping-timeout: can not set propery value of type guint is invalid or out of range.
<Maxiride> e quindi mi collego sì al wifi, ma non posso navigare e nemmeno fare un ping
<ExPBoy> Maxiride, parla con l'admin
<krabador> Maxiride, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/1574826
<ExPBoy> (avrà giustamente bloccato qualcosa)
<Maxiride> grazie del link
<Maxiride> ExPBoy: c'è un modo per fare un downgrade di network manager per almeno poter usare il wifi finché non venga risolto il problema?
<ExPBoy> Maxiride, non lo so
<Maxiride> D:
<ExPBoy> Maxiride, non tutte le domande hanno risposte
<Maxiride> non era un disappunto, era giusto per fare l'espressione =)
<krabador> un utente sostiene che   nmcli c modify "nomeconnessione" connection.gateway-ping-timeout 10  gli consente di andar a mettere a mano l'indirizzo ip, nel gestore connessioni di kde
<Maxiride> e come posso sapere l'ip necessario nella rete dell'univeristà?
<ExPBoy> Maxiride, ora come sei connesso?
<Maxiride> via hotspot del cellulare
<GianlucaLuperto> giorno
<GianlucaLuperto> ho un problema che nn mi fa istallare i programmi con ubuntu sofware
<cristian_c> !chiedi | GianlucaLuperto
<ubot-it> GianlucaLuperto: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<GianlucaLuperto> cristian_c mi spiego io vorrei istallare google chrome  ho scaricato il file deb dal sito poi lo apro e mi manda su ubuntu software e nn me lo fa istallare
<cristian_c> 'mi spiego' <- una cosa che fai mooooolto raramente
<cristian_c> GianlucaLuperto: ubuntu a 64 bit?
<GianlucaLuperto> si
<GianlucaLuperto> ubuntu a 64 bit ho messo
<cristian_c> GianlucaLuperto: installalo con gdebi
<cristian_c> il deb scaricato
<GianlucaLuperto> e come si fa cristian_c
<GianlucaLuperto> cosi ti seguo e lo faccio
<cristian_c> GianlucaLuperto: installa gdebi, per prima cosa
<GianlucaLuperto> si e da dove lo prendo cristian cosi lo istallo
<cristian_c> GianlucaLuperto: lo installi in diversi modi, ma il modo più immediato è il terminale
<krabador> GianlucaLuperto, apri terminale , cd /percorso/del/file.deb , invio,  sudo dpkg -i pacchetto.deb , sudo apt-get -yf install
<krabador> il tutto dopo aver fatto sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get -y dist-upgrade
<krabador> con il gestore pacchetti / software center chiuso
<krabador> questo è tutto -
<GianlucaLuperto> krabador il nome del file e questo google-chrome-stable_current_amd64
<krabador> bene, hai tutto il necessario allora.
<krabador> vai, sii il tuo miracolo.
<GianlucaLuperto> ho fatto mi dice impossibile accedere all' arcivio
<krabador> se non sei nella cartella
<GianlucaLuperto> io ce lo nel file scaricati
<GianlucaLuperto> il file deb
<krabador> che non è un file
<krabador> ma , che cos'è scaricati ?
<GianlucaLuperto> il file scaricato krabador ce lo sul desktop del pc
<krabador> GianlucaLuperto, allora "<GianlucaLuperto> io ce lo nel file scaricati " non ha senso
<krabador> GianlucaLuperto, rifletti su quanto detto prima
<GianlucaLuperto> si mi sono sbagliato
<GianlucaLuperto> scusate
<GianlucaLuperto> adesso come faccio ad istallarlo
<GianlucaLuperto> perpiacere
<krabador> come ti è stato detto
<krabador> vai tranquillo
<GianlucaLuperto> si lo fatto ma nn va
<krabador> perchè sbagli
<krabador> rifletti
<krabador> e vedrai che andrà ,
<GianlucaLuperto> faccio questo comando e nn va sudo dpkg -i google-chrome-stable_current_amd64.deb
<krabador> perchè non sei nella cartella giusta
<krabador> cd /nome/cartella/giusta
<krabador> invio
<GianlucaLuperto> si ma perchè krabador nn me lo fa istallare da ubuntu software
<GianlucaLuperto> voglio capire se e possibile grz
<krabador> GianlucaLuperto, non ce la fai proprio a non trollare
<krabador> GianlucaLuperto, la soluzione ti è stata data, in bocca al lupo per tutto
<GianlucaLuperto> io nn trollo krabador
<GianlucaLuperto> ok
<cristian_c> GianlucaLuperto: e ti era stato detto pure, in alternativa, di installare gdebi
<cristian_c> cosa che sicuramente non hai fatto
<cristian_c> GianlucaLuperto: e come ormai dovresti abbondantemente sapere, dopo tutto questo tempo, i pacchetti (non mi riferisco a quelli scaricati dal web) si possono pure installare tramite terminale
<GianlucaLuperto> lo istallato chrome ci sono riuscito cristian_c
<cristian_c> GianlucaLuperto: il wiki di ubuntu ti spiega esattamente come installare un qualunque pacchetti dei repository ufficiali
<cristian_c> GianlucaLuperto: quello che ho scritto vale in generale
<cristian_c> al di là dell'installazione di chrome
<cristian_c> GianlucaLuperto: tienilo a mente
<krabador> oooooh GianlucaLuperto grande
<GianlucaLuperto> come mai nn funziona ubuntu software nn fa istallare le app
<GianlucaLuperto> quello voglio capire
<GianlucaLuperto> il resto krabador o capito
<cristian_c> krabador: sshhh, che poi si deconcentra, ha bisogno di pressione per fare le cose giuste
<GianlucaLuperto> si
<cristian_c> come abbiamo abbondantemente visto, in settimane di (trolling?)
<GianlucaLuperto> cristian_c io voglio risolvere il problema che nn va ubuntu sofware
<cristian_c> GianlucaLuperto: 'che non va ubuntu software'
<cristian_c> su quale ubuntu?
<GianlucaLuperto> ubuntu 64 bit
<cristian_c> GianlucaLuperto: come al solito non hai risposto in modo esauriente: che numero di versione?
<GianlucaLuperto> la versione di ubuntu e la 16.04 lts
<GianlucaLuperto> di ubuntu
<GianlucaLuperto> cristian_c
<cristian_c> GianlucaLuperto: allora, spiega, esattamente, qual è il problema
<cristian_c> e no
<cristian_c> non vale 'non va ubuntu software center' come risposts
<cristian_c> devi essere preciso. chiaro, con tutti i dettagli del caso
<cristian_c> le lamentele non servono a risolvere i problemi
<cristian_c> !dettagli | GianlucaLuperto
<ubot-it> GianlucaLuperto: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<GianlucaLuperto> ti spiego esattamente il problema quando io vado su ubuntu software e cerco un applicazione la vado per istallare e nn la fa istallare parte la istallazione ma la barra di istallazione nn si muove
<cristian_c> GianlucaLuperto: mentre con sudo apt-get install
<cristian_c> le stesse applicazioni le installi?
<GianlucaLuperto> si
<GianlucaLuperto> cristian_c
<cristian_c> GianlucaLuperto: posta una schermata che mostra il problema di cui parli
<cristian_c> !image | GianlucaLuperto
<ubot-it> GianlucaLuperto: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<GianlucaLuperto> funziona fa istallare le applicazioni cristian_c ma quando istallavo google chrome nn andava come  su ubuntu sofwhare
<cristian_c> GianlucaLuperto: ed è quello il punto
<cristian_c> GianlucaLuperto: tu cerchi di installare applicazioni scaricate dal web, usando il softwae center
<cristian_c> GianlucaLuperto: un consiglio: usa il software center per installare solo i pacchettti presenti nei repository ufficiali di ubuntu
<cristian_c> e non per installare i deb scaricati dal web
<GianlucaLuperto> ok grz
<GianlucaLuperto> cristian_c capito
<cristian_c> GianlucaLuperto: quelli scaricati dal web, installali con gdebi o da terminale, come spiegato da kabador prima
<GianlucaLuperto> ok
<GianlucaLuperto> buon pranzo
<christian1981> salve a tutti ragazzi, scusate se vi disturbo ma sono alle prime armi. Ho installato qgis sul pc e dato che non era l'ultima versione ho seguito qualche tutorial per aggiornarlo manualmente. Il risultato è stato che mi si è cancellato dal pc e non è più installabile da store. Come posso risolvere senza ripristinare tutto con cd?
<Shez_> salve a tutti
<Shez_> ho notato che alcuni programmi mi hanno creato delle doppie icone in unity avete anche voi lo stesso problema?  come posso eliminarle?
<krabador> Shez_, va a vedere qui /usr/share/applications/
<krabador> se trovi doppioni
<Shez_> questo è lo screeshot del problema http://i64.tinypic.com/2j1lb3s.png
<Shez_> krabador, si ne ho trovati molti, posso eliminarne alcuni?
<krabador> nell'immagine
<krabador> dove sarebbero le doppie icone ?
<Shez_> krabador, doppia icona di claim....
<krabador> ah, ok
<krabador> Shez_, verifica con un editor di testo che ci siano differenze
<krabador> ed elimina pure quelli che non ti servon o
<krabador> Shez_, hai piu' ambienti grafici nel sistema ?
<Shez_> krabador, ho notato che alcuni doppioni che si trovano nella cartella da te indicata non compaiono poi nell'elenco di unity...
<Shez_> krabador, no solo ubuntu
<Shez_> krabador, credo che il casino sia nato dopo l'avanzamento di versione
<krabador> molto possibile
<krabador> anzi..
<krabador> Shez_, controlla comunque i doppioni con un file editor
<Shez_> krabador, ok ora controllo poi ti faccio sapere
<Shez_> krabador, ho aperto la cartella che mi hai indicato con gedit, i file con icone uguali mi vengono indicati con nomi differenti, ma se apro la cartella con nautilus i nomi che compaiono sono uguali.....
<Shez_> krabador, ho aperto la cartella che mi hai indicato con gedit, i file con icone uguali mi vengono indicati con nomi differenti, ma se apro la cartella con nautilus i nomi che compaiono sono uguali.....
<krabador> Shez_, devi aprire i .desktop doppioni uno ad uno con un editor di testo
<krabador> non la cartella
<Shez_> krabador, ho fatto la prova su due file e non sono uguali
<krabador> Shez_, ls -la
<krabador> cancella i piu' vecchi
<Shez_> krabador, ok
<Shez_> krabador, hanno stessa data e ora...
<roberto_> salve, qualcuno mi aiuta ? ho installato ubuntu 16.04 ma gnome-terminal ha mantenuto la configurazione della versione precedente. qualcuno può dirmi come impostarlo alla configurazione nuova ?
<krabador> roberto_, hai fatto aggiornamento di versione ?
<roberto_> ho la home in partizione separata, ho formattato solo / mantenendo la home, ho provveduto a cancellare tutti i file nascosti. ma il terminale non ne vuole sapere
<Shez_> krabador, qua mi sembra che ogni icona faccia storia a se....
<roberto_> krabador, hai letto ?
<krabador> roberto_, ls -la ~/.gconf/apps/
<roberto_> krabador, File o directory non esistente
<krabador> roberto_, ls -la ~/.gconf
<roberto_> krabador, drwx------  3 roberto roberto 4096 apr 28 16:55 .
<roberto_> drwxr-xr-x 45 roberto roberto 4096 apr 28 16:55 ..
<roberto_> drwx------  3 roberto roberto 4096 apr 27 13:50 desktop
<krabador> per "configurazione della versione precedente" cosa, nello specifico ?
<roberto_> krabador, i colori
<roberto_> i colori del testo
<krabador> roberto_, puoi creare un nuovo profilo dalle preferenze
<krabador> in default
<roberto_> krabador, si
<krabador> ed usare quello
<roberto_> krabador,  ne ho fatto uno chiamato roberto ma si avvia allo stesso modo avviando roberto
<roberto_> krabador, sfondo nero e caratteri bianchi invece quello nuovo fa tutte le scritte colorate
<roberto_> krabador, ho creato un nuovo utente e nel nuovo utente gnome-terminal si avvia con la configurazione corretta, quella nuova
<krabador> roberto_, molto bene
<roberto_> krabador, e quindi nel mio account devo tenere il terminale con la configurazione precedente ?
<krabador> roberto_, creare direttamente un nuovo utente , per una cosa del genere, è un po' troppo
<krabador> torna all'utente che usavi
<roberto_> krabador, ho fatto solo una prova con l'intenzione di eliminare l'account "fittizio2
<roberto_> volevo solo capire perchè ?
<roberto_> solo con il mio account
<krabador> roberto_, non pacioccare con utenti , per cose del genere
<krabador> roberto_, gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/gnome-terminal
<roberto_> infatti
<roberto_> krabador, fatto
<krabador> roberto_, vedi se ha riportato il terminale in default
<roberto_> krabador, no, sempre sfono nero e utente con caratteri bianchi
<krabador> <krabador> per "configurazione della versione precedente" cosa, nello specifico ?
<krabador> <roberto_> krabador, i colori
<roberto_> krabador, si
<roberto_> il formato dei caratteri
<krabador> ti sta continuando a caricare questi colori sbagliati ?
<roberto_> krabador, si
<krabador> "sfono nero e utente con caratteri bianchi" ---> è la "configurazione della versione precedente" ?
<roberto_> si
<krabador> roberto_, ctrl alt f2, aprirà un terminale a tutto schermo , al che digiti sudo killall gnome-terminal  , e e poi , sudo dpkg-reconfigure gnome-terminal
<Guest88404> krabador, non funziona il comando
<Guest88404> devo allontanarmi un attimo. scusami
<Guest88404> krabador,  sono roberto
<krabador> Guest88404, 2 ne erano
<krabador> e dopo, hai riavviato  ?
<traiano> Salve a tutti, avrei disperatamente bisogno d'aiuto con una canon mx-920, installata correttamente in rete, stampa ma lo scanner rimane invisibile. Seguite mille guide, nada de nada. Grazie molte
<Guest88404> krabador, mi da un problema : azioni -e (--control) e -r (--remove) in conflitto
<Guest88404> krabador, ho riavviato ma il terminale è sempre lo stesso, la riga dpkg vuole qualhe altra opzione. ma non posso fare la stessa cosa usando xterm?
<roberto_> krabador, devo andare, scusami. buona serata. ripasso in un altro momento. buona contanuazione. ciao, grazie, gentilissimi
<traiano> Salve a tutti, avrei disperatamente bisogno d'aiuto con una canon mx-920, installata correttamente in rete, stampa ma lo scanner rimane invisibile. Seguite mille guide, nada de nada. Grazie molte
<traiano> proprio nessuno è...
<traiano> ok più nello specifico: come posso trovare da cli l'ip della mia stampante di rete?
<Shez_> krabador, qualche consiglio in caso di file con la stessa data e ora?
<Shez_> vorrei fare pulizia nel mio sistema dopo che l'avanzamento di versione mi ha duplicato numerose icone nell'elenco di unity qualcuno può darmi qualche consiglio?
<krabador> Shez_, fa 2 pastebin di 2 .desktop uguali
<Shez_> krabador, di quelli rimasti...
<Shez_> http://pastebin.com/DBh4tamf n. 1
<Shez_> http://pastebin.com/s5gQvVT0 n. 2
<Shez_> mannaggia a me e quando ho fatto l'avanzamento..... :(
<krabador> eeeh dai, ci sono problemi ben piu' gravi
<krabador> qualche doppione in dash , niente ti apocalittico
<Shez_> krabador, di qualcuno ho anche tre copie.....
<Simodium> buonasera
<Simodium> gentilmente, qualcuno sa dirmi un comando per capire dove risiede il mio MBR?
<cristian_c> Simodium: sistema uefi?
<Simodium> uhm... eh :D
<cristian_c> è un sì?
<Simodium> ah sì sì
<Simodium> non avevo capito la domanda
<cristian_c> Simodium: prova il comando efibootmgr
<cristian_c> con relativa opzione
<Simodium> non è installato
<cristian_c> allora installalo
<cristian_c> Simodium: efibootmgr o efibootmgr -v
<cristian_c> con sudo
<Simodium> non riesce ad aprire le directory o procfs. dice di provare modprobe efivars
<cristian_c> !paste | Simodium
<ubot-it> Simodium: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> ma probabilmente va caricato il modulo efivars
<Simodium> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16109966/
<cristian_c> Simodium: sudo su
<Simodium> ok...
<cristian_c> Simodium: poi: modprobe efivars
<cristian_c> Simodium: quindi: exit
<Simodium> stesso errore
<cristian_c> pastebinna
<krabador> Shez_, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<Simodium> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16110225/
<krabador> Shez_, whereis imagemagick | pastebinit
<Simodium> comunque, per farla breve, ho solo due dischi: uno a stato solido (sdb) con i sistemi operativi, l'altro "normale" con 4 partizioni logiche
<Simodium> (sda)
<krabador> Simodium, fisso P
<krabador> ?
<Simodium> sì
<Simodium> è normale che il MBR si trovi in sda?
<Simodium> cioè... è plausibile?
<krabador> Simodium, si
<krabador> Simodium, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> Simodium, sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<Simodium> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16110696/
<krabador> Simodium, nel senso, il bootloader linux, puo' finire in qualsiasi disco settato come prima periferica di boot del sistema
<cristian_c> Simodium: probabilmente, a quanto leggo, andava fatto in chroot
<Shez_> krabador, fatto
<cristian_c> perché alla fine la radice, quando si usa sudo, è sempre la home utente
<krabador> Shez_, e il link  ?
<Shez_> krabador, ah ok ripasto tutto...
<Simodium> quindi mi confermi che sta in sda?
<cristian_c> Simodium: ma dunque ti riferivi al bootloader grub e non all'mbr di windows?
<krabador> Simodium, no
<Simodium> sì, scusa, in effetti intendo il grub
<Simodium> e vedo adesso l'asterisco
<Shez_> krabador, http://paste.ubuntu.com/16110671/
<krabador> Simodium, se i sistemi sono entrambi in sdb, e sdb è il primo che parte, ed hai le scelte di tutti i sistemi presenti
<krabador> è in sdb
<Simodium> perfetto
<Simodium> grazie mille
<cristian_c> l'asterisco, appunt0
<Simodium> per l'upgrade a xenial xerus (dalla 14.04) consigliate un'installazione "pulita" oppure posso direttamente aggiornarlo?
<krabador> Simodium, installazione pulita
<krabador> Shez_, whereis ImageMagick | pastebinit
<Shez_> krabador, uguale a prima, nulla se vuoi ripasto..
<Simodium> ultima domanda e poi prometto che non vi stresso più :)
<krabador> Simodium, puoi chiedere tutto quello che ti pare
<krabador> Shez_, il comando lo devi copiare ed incollare cosi' com'è
<krabador> se il risultato come quello di prima, non hai imagemagick nel sistema
<Simodium> le directory /.dbus /.gvfs e /.cache/dconf (nella home) non sono strettamente indispensabili, giusto?
<Shez_> krabador, bene allora butto via tutto...
<krabador> Shez_, which imagemagick | pastebint
<krabador> Shez_, which imagemagick | pastebinit
<krabador> il secondo
<Simodium> ho fatto un backup della home e non mi ha preso quelle cartelle in quanto non avrei i permessi
<Simodium> so che posso cambiarli, ma ne vale la pena?
<Shez_> krabador, ho buttato tutto
<Shez_> krabador, provo con un altro file....
<Shez_> http://pastebin.com/GD0sBtT5  n. 1
<Shez_> http://pastebin.com/VGkxXm0E    n. 2
<Shez_> krabador, questo il risultato http://paste.ubuntu.com/16112942/
<krabador> Shez_, lascia quello con Exec=credentials-preferences
<krabador> e butta l'altro
<krabador> Shez_, hai aggiornato a 16.04 da cosa ?
<Shez_> krabador, credo la 15.04 ma non ne sono sicuro....
<cristian_c> Simodium: a volte, alcune directory nascoste nella home vengono ricreate, se non presenti
<Shez_> krabador, ti devo lasciare ora della pappa....
<krabador> quelle con settaggi dell'ambiente grafico, per esempio, se assenti, al caricamento successivo vengono ricreate con valori default
<Simodium> apposto, grazie di nuovo e buona serata a tutti
<Shez_> krabador, ci sentiamo più tardi se ci sei ho una domanda da farti poi a riguardo...
<cristian_c> !tizio
<ubot-it> non porre le tue domande a qualcuno in particolare, rivolgiti al canale. Non usare forme del tipo "Tizio, mi sai dire.."/"Tizio, posso?"
<krabador> Shez_, tu torna, se non ci sono io , risponderanno altri
<krabador> :D
<hawk67> ciao a tutti
<krabador> !ciao | hawk67
<ubot-it> hawk67: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<hawk67> sono un neofita ... qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<krabador> dipende da cosa
<krabador> !chiedi | hawk67
<ubot-it> hawk67: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<hawk67> ok ... ho installato la 16.04 sul mio samsumg np350v5c s08it e le ventole vanno per conto loro
<krabador> troppo forte, troppo piano , o quando dicono loro
<hawk67> accendo il pc dopo qualche minuto di normale utilizzo firefox al 10 % di cpu cominciano ad andare ad intermittenza
<krabador> hawk67, sudo apt-get -y install sensord pastebinit
<hawk67> ok grazie provo avevo messo tlp
<krabador> hawk67, al che, con firefox aperto con 4-5 tab, e tutti gli altri software chiusi
<krabador> sensors | pastebinit
<hawk67> acpitz-virtual-0
<hawk67> Adapter: Virtual device
<hawk67> temp1:        +47.0°C  (crit = +210.0°C)
<hawk67> radeon-pci-0100
<hawk67> Adapter: PCI adapter
<hawk67> temp1:            N/A  (crit = +120.0°C, hyst = +90.0°C)
<cristian_c> !paste | hawk67
<ubot-it> hawk67: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<hawk67> inviato
<krabador> hawk67, con i 2 comandi di prima
<krabador> inviati correttamente
<krabador> <krabador> sensors | pastebinit
<krabador> produce solo un link
<krabador> che devi incollare qui
<krabador> che comandi hai mandato nel terminale ?
<smiyzgcm> salve
<krabador> !ciao | smiyzgcm
<ubot-it> smiyzgcm: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<hawk67> ok http://paste.ubuntu.com/16118287/
<hawk67> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16118287/
<hawk67> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16118287/
<hawk67> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16118287/
<hawk67> sono un po imbranato scusa ;-)
<cristian_c> le temperature sono nella norma (dal primo paste)
<hawk67> lo sospettavo come mai allora le ventole vanno per cavoli loro?
<cristian_c> sicuro che vadano 'per cavoli loro'?
<hawk67> no...
<cristian_c> si attivano ciclicamente?
<hawk67> si
<cristian_c> è capitato anche a me
<cristian_c> hawk67: ma quanto vanno forte?
<cristian_c> con fancontrol dovresti anche rilevarle
<hawk67> non funziona
<cristian_c> *rilevare la velocità della ventola
<cristian_c> ma non ti consiglio di modificarla
<cristian_c> hawk67: 'non funziona' <- cosa?
<hawk67> non so come si fa
<hawk67> ho installato lm-sensors ma fancontrol non trova il file di configurazione
<hawk67> lm-sensors hddtemp fancontrol ma non legge il file di configurazione
<cristian_c> ripeto
<cristian_c> a mio avviso, fancontrol, è utile solo per rilevare la velocità della ventola
<cristian_c> ma non per modificarla (che non è consigliato)
<hawk67> si, ma quando do il comando fancontrol mi dice che non riesce a leggere il file di configurazione
<hawk67> dove sbaglio?
<cristian_c> !paste | hawk67
<ubot-it> hawk67: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Shez_> rieccomi
<Shez_> tramite nautilus vedo ancora l'icona Image Magick (Q16) doppia...
<Shez_> come si chiama il file d'avvio?
<cristian_c> hawk67: ho i privati disablitati, scrivi in canale
<hawk67> ok grazie ... dicevo secondo te è normale tale comportamento?
<angel1404lts> sera a tutti
<angel1404lts> cristian_c,  posso farti una domanda ho un  Intel Core I7-3632QM (4x2.2GHz) ho istallato thermald pero con psensor mi da  il core 6 phisical  a127 gradi  invece tutti gli altri core hanno una temp intorno a 45 gradi e normale ?
<cristian_c> hawk67: ancora non hai pastebinnato il risultato
<cristian_c> angel1404lts: sì, capita spesso
<cristian_c> che non tutto venga rilevato
<cristian_c> e alcuni sensori diano risultati farlocchi
<angel1404lts> quindi non mi succede niente ?
<hawk67> cristian_c: non l'ho fatto xche mi da errore
<cristian_c> angel1404lts: se entri nel bios
<cristian_c> angel1404lts: puoi comparare i valori di temperatura
<cristian_c> hawk67: a maggior ragione lo dovresti fare
<angel1404lts> cristian_c,  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/16119087/  guarda
<cristian_c> angel1404lts: non c'è un core 6
<cristian_c> ci sono soltanto quattro core nell'output
<angel1404lts> e temp che cosa e?
<cristian_c> non è la temperatura di un core
<cristian_c> i sensori rilevano anche altro, eh...
<angel1404lts> quindi che qualcosa che non va cristian_c ?
<cristian_c> tra l'altro:
<cristian_c> acpitz-virtual-0 Adapter: Virtual device
<cristian_c> angel1404lts: consulta la documentazione del comando
<hawk67> cristian_c:http://paste.ubuntu.com/16119127/
<angel1404lts> cristian_c,  ecco qua  http://paste.ubuntu.com/16119150/
<cristian_c> usr/sbin/pwmconfig: There are no pwm-capable sensor modules installed
<cristian_c> hawk67: il messaggio non è del tipo che hai descritto prima
<cristian_c> This program will search your sensors for pulse width modulation (pwm) controls, and test each one to see if it controls a fan on your motherboard. Note that many motherboards do not have pwm circuitry installed, even if your sensor chip supports pwm.
<cristian_c> angel1404lts: non lo devo consultare io...
<hawk67> cristian_c, ho lanciato pwmconfig xchè pensavo che cosi potesse funzionare fancontrol
<angel1404lts> scusa
<cristian_c> hawk67: fa una cosa, entra nel bios e vedi che valore da per quanto riguarda la velocità della ventola
<cristian_c> hawk67: è un pc fisso?
<hawk67> no è un samsung 350 con i7 e radeon 7670m
<hawk67> cristian_c , scusa dimenticavo con pad cooler master sempre attivo
<cristian_c> hawk67: ha una sola ventola?
<hawk67> cristian_c: si ... almeno credo da quanto visto su youtube?
<Guest40440> krabador, ciao. ho risolto : ho copiato i file .bash_history bash_logout e .bashrc del nuovo account sull'account che avevo in precedenza e adesso il terminale. mi fa le scritte colorate. Ciao da roberto, grazie per la disponibilità. alla prossima
<Guest40440> buona serata a tutti nel canale. ciao
<cristian_c> !lmsensors
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/LmSensors
<ubuntunewbie> Salve, ho installato ubuntu tramite supporto cd/dvd però all'avvio parte sempre windows, qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi?
<hawk67> ubuntunewbie
<hawk67> notte a tutti...
<romolox> Salve raga, dopo un fresh install della 12 giro in low graphic mode e manco parte, ho una intel integrata, il log da errore (1) schermo non configurabile... aiuto?
<romolox> grazie
<romolox> c'è nessuno?
<krabador> romolox, 12 , quale ?
<romolox> 12.04
<romolox> krabador, 12.04
<krabador> bella fresca
<krabador> hai grub in avvio ?
<romolox> ora sto terminando nuovamente l'installazione, dato che ho seguito guide e wikis tutto il pomeriggio combinando solo casini... s'era bloccato tutto, freeze, ci mancava che neanche più nel bios mi facesse entrare...
<romolox> è al 92%
<romolox> appena termina ti dico
<romolox> se vuoi scrivermi già cosa potrei provare
<krabador> romolox, freeze eccetera ottimi indizi di problemi hardware
<romolox> ho tentato update && upgrade > non mi da più il messaggio di errore
<romolox> metto la pwd e non funzia
<krabador> che , nello specifico, sarebbe ?
<krabador> "dato che ho seguito guide e wikis" ---> che cosa hai seguito ?
<krabador> puoi postare link ?
<romolox> ora ti faccio la lista
<romolox> apt-get install fglrx > nada
<krabador> romolox, spetta
<romolox> dpkg-reconfigure lightdm > nada
<romolox> si
<krabador> "<krabador> che , nello specifico, sarebbe ?" ---> elenca l'hardware
<krabador> cpu
<krabador> quantitativo di ram
<romolox> intel gigabyte ga h97m hd3
<romolox> la motherboard
<romolox> ram 4 gb
<krabador> cpu?
<romolox> cpu intel core qualcosa, ora non te lo so dire
<krabador> intel core qualcosa ...
<krabador> è tuo 'sto pc ?
<romolox> i3, i5, i7
<krabador> sisi, sono tutti uguali...
<romolox> va beh... che ti devo dire...
<romolox> nn so
<krabador> il modello cpu
<romolox> ora non lo so
<romolox> do un lspci appena finisce
<krabador> se vuoi assistenza tecnica, si deve sapere su che cosa
<romolox> si si certo
<romolox> è ancora ingarellato..
<romolox> nel frattempo però
<romolox> se ti vengono delle idee
<romolox> io le ho esaurite...
<krabador> tra l'altro 12.04, è assolutamente sconsigliata
<romolox> perchè?
<krabador> per questa generazione di hardware
<romolox> è lo so ma dalla 14 in poi mi sono antipatiche... c'è addirittura amazon di mezzo... ma dai... :)
<romolox> sta installando grub
<romolox> abbiamo quasi finitp
<romolox> *o
<krabador> romolox, ok, allora tieniti un kernel uscito anni prima del tuo hardware
<krabador> che non lo supporta.
<krabador> gioca pure, ma da solo .
<romolox> ma xchè scusa il kernel nn viene aggiornato comunque?
<krabador> no
<krabador> romolox, e se fossi minimamente informato, sapresti che
<krabador> "c'è addirittura amazon di mezzo" ---> si è sempre potuto disabilitare con mezzo click
<romolox> oh incredibile... ho fatto un'installazione da alternate version e funzia perfetta!!! evvai!!!
<krabador> e in 16.04 è disabilitato
<romolox> ah si?
<krabador> romolox, bene , buon proseguimento
<romolox> menomale
<romolox> era una bella caduta di stile
<romolox> considerando che lo seguo e lo uso dalla 8.04
<romolox> no aspetta
<romolox> c'è un altro problemino
<romolox> stampante multifunzione canon mx-920 installata in rete cnjfilter e scangearmp
<romolox> la stampante la vede e funzia
<romolox> lo scanner manco morto...
<romolox> hai voglia?
<weweeee> salvee, vorresi scaricare wine, ma appena scrivo il nome su synaptic ne compaiono un pò, quale clicco?
<krabador> weweeee, versione di sistema ?
<weweeee> 16.04 64bit
<krabador> apri il terminale, sudo apt-get install wine
<romolox> niente scanner è?
<romolox> insomma la 16 è seria? me la consigli davvero?
<krabador> romolox, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenialXerus/ReleaseNotes
<romolox> ok dai gli do un'occhiata, prometto :)
<romolox> ma lo scanner me la dai una mano a farglielo vedere in rete oppure no?
<romolox> che la stampante la vede e funge, seguendo la guida basta scangearmp... ma nada...
<weweeee> krabador: http://pastebin.com/7eZfwpfa
<krabador> weweeee, e perchè avresti interrotto ?
<weweeee> S non significa si?
<weweeee> io ho scritto S+
<krabador> si
<krabador> weweeee, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> weweeee, sudo apt-get -y install wine | pastebinit
<weweeee> entrambi li devo dare?
<krabador> uno dei 2 ti è antipatico ?
<weweeee> cosa è pastebinit?
<krabador> quello che ti permette di produrre un link col secondo comando
<krabador> di quello che fa il secondo comando
<krabador> link che va incollato qui
<weweeee> ok
<krabador> romolox, è nel tuo interesse, con quell'hardware, usare un kernel post 4.2
<weweeee> krabador: ho dato il secondo ed è fermo immobile
<krabador> weweeee, perchè sta facendo.
<weweeee> ah ok
<romolox> bene, ma cmq sto scanner? :)
<weweeee> aspetto allora
<krabador> romolox, vuoi pure una pizza?
<romolox> in faccia o margherita?
<romolox> per la margherita se è mozzarella di bufala dop non sarebbe male, considerando che è da oggi alle 14 che sbrocco appresso a sto scanner...
<romolox> krabador, nella 16 c'è la possibilità di switchare alla gnome session fallback/flashback? o continuano con quell'orribile interfaccia unity?
<krabador> romolox, ci sono derivate con altri ambienti grafici, se non ti piace unity
<krabador> !derivate | romolox
<ubot-it> romolox: http://www.ubuntu.com/about/about-ubuntu/flavours - http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate | Download derivate: http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<romolox> krabador, è ma non hai risposto, poi le derivate sono sempre problematiche... odio unity, ma amo gnome, quello vecchio però...
<weweeee> krabador: io aspetto altri 10 min
<weweeee> è normale che impieghi così tanto?
<krabador> weweeee, si , sta scaricanto parecchia roba
<krabador> romolox, "poi le derivate sono sempre problematiche" ---> falso
<krabador> "odio unity, ma amo gnome, quello vecchio però..." ---> ubuntu-mate
<krabador> "è ma non hai risposto" ---> unity con flashback/fallback è un ambiente grafico castrato , che fai prima ad usare con una derivata, e la "e" senza accento.
<romolox> mate fa pena :)
<romolox> la e è con l'accento perchè era un èèè ma non hai risposto
<krabador> è il vecchio gnome
<romolox> ;)
<romolox> no, non lo è, è una fork venuta male
<krabador> fa una cosa, oltre che leggere meglio documentazione ufficiale ubuntu
<krabador> ripassa un po' di italiano
<romolox> cmq solo in questa chat italiana rosicate così...
<romolox> e poi scattano addirittura gli insulti...
<romolox> oddio
<romolox> addio
<krabador> per fortuna c'è il log
<weweeee> alla faccia della quantità di roba
<weweeee> krabador: ma come mai prima si è interrotto?
<krabador> weweeee, È necessario scaricare 203 MB di archivi.
<krabador> Dopo quest'operazione, verranno occupati 736 MB di spazio su disco.
<cristian_c> O.o
<krabador> weweeee, ti dico dopo il link
<weweeee> oook
<weweeee> speriamo ci impieghi meno di mezzora
<weweeee> perchè dovrei spegnere il pc
<krabador> weweeee, diciamo che si chiede assistenza quando si ha tempo
<weweeee> credevo che un ora per scaricare wine bastasse xD
<krabador> weweeee, sei qui da mezz'ora, e se hai problemi di rete , o repositories affollati , per quel coefficiente di pacchetti ci puo' volere anche 2 ore
<cristian_c> variabile a seconda del processore utilizzato
<weweeee> krabador: O_O
<krabador> eh si, porta pazienza.
<weweeee> oddio
<weweeee> ha dato un segnale di vita Estrazione dei template dai pacchetti: 100%
<matadores> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<weweeee> mi sa che lascio il pc acceso e ci vedremo domani mattina
<weweeee> xD
<weweeee> notteee
<spike0000111> salve, non riesco a iscrivermi su forum ubuntu
<krabador> spike0000111, /join #ubuntu-it-forum
<spike0000111> a l'ultima domanda ho dato tante risposte manessuno è quella giusta
<krabador> spike0000111, /join #ubuntu-it-forum
<anchise> ciao a tutti
<anchise> sto cercando di condividere una cartella ma esce fuori questo errore «net usershare» ha restituito l'errore 255: net usershare add: cannot convert name "Everyone" to a SID. Access denied.
<matadores> dannije999:  ma oracle è java  il problema che non capisco perchè molti browser come chrome bloccano l'utilizzo?
<matadores> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
#ubuntu-it 2016-04-29
<AndroUser> Salve
<AndroUser> Ho un problema con unity
<AndroUser> Ubuntu 16.04 dopo il grub inserisco la password ma non si avvia niente
<AndroUser> Chi mi può aiutare
<AndroUser> Mi sa mi sa che devo rinunciare ad ubuntu
<AndroUser> Nessuno che mi aiuta
<krabador> AndroUser, torna di giorno ;)
<AndroUser> Devo risolvere adesso perché mi ritrovo senza PC e dmn mattina mi serve al lavoro
<AndroUser> Come posso resettare unity
<AndroUser> Aiutatemi vi prego
<Rebarbaro91> ciao stavo facendo  l'avanzamento  di  versione  e  durante  l'installazione  si e'  bloccato  e lo  chiuso   se  lo rifaccio ripartire  torna in quel punto in cui si e' fermato?
<Rebarbaro91> Ciao ho l'avanzamento di versione  e  a un certo punto si è bloccato  dopo si e' riavviato  e   sullo schermo non si vede nulla
<glpiana> Rebarbaro91, avvia in recovery e dal menu che ti appare scegli la voce dpkg
<Rebarbaro91> Mi  dice di fare il login
<glpiana> non dovrebbe, ma vabbè, inserisci il tuo nome e la tua apssword
<Rebarbaro91> Tipo Mario rossi o solo il nome?
<glpiana> Rebarbaro91, il nome del tuo user
<Rebarbaro91> Login incorrect
<glpiana> Rebarbaro91, ascolta, io prima ti ho detto di avviare in recovery. perchè non lo hai fatto?
<Rebarbaro91> Lo fatto ma mi chiede di fare il login
<glpiana> Rebarbaro91, probabilmente ti sta chiedendo altro. puoi fare un afoto allo schermo e postarla?
<glpiana> !image | Rebarbaro91
<ubot-it> Rebarbaro91: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Rebarbaro91> Non posso sono con il cell  ti posso scrivere cio' che scritto sullo schermo
<glpiana> Rebarbaro91, e il tuo telefono non fa le foto?
<Rebarbaro91> Si
<glpiana> Rebarbaro91, fai una foto cole telefono e postala in uno dei siti che ti ho indicato
<elninho> Salve, vorrei collaborare come posso fare?
<Carlin0> elninho, collaborare in cosa ?
<gigirock> elninho, vai sui siti di ubuntu.it e schiaccia dove c'e' 'vuoi collaborare?'
<Holaaaaa> salve
<Holaaaaa> qualcuno mi aiuta a installare flash?
<cristian_c> Holaaaaa: esattamente quali siti ti danno problemi?
<Holaaaaa> cristian_c: alcuni non mi fanno vedere i video
<Holaaaaa> mi dicono manca un plugin
<cristian_c> Holaaaaa: esattamente quali siti ti danno problemi?
<krabador> Holaaaaa, se installi chrome, hai flash interno, che è l'ultimo
<krabador> in linux adobe mantiene solo 11.2 in sicurezza, che è decisamente molto vecchia.
<krabador> altrimenti sudo apt-get install chromium-browser pepperflashplugin-nonfree , ed userai chromium con il flash interno di chrome
<Holaaaaa> krabador:  non esiste un comando che me la installare in firefox?
<felcete> salve a tutti
<krabador> !ciao | felcete
<ubot-it> felcete: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<felcete> buonasera sono nuovo in ambiente linux e chiedo scusa per eventuali banalità...............
<felcete> volevo chiedere: ho installato la nuova versione di ubuntu 16.04 lts 64 bit, e mi chiedevo se per installare il programma photorec, ho bisogno di una connessione internet al pc interessato oppure posso procedere in maniera differente?
<krabador> felcete, c'è il pacchetto nel repositories, che puoi installare da li , tamite connessione ad internet
<felcete> ho provato a scaricare il .deb e alla relativa procedura da terminale, ma alla fine mi dice che non ha trovato il pacchetto
<cristian_c> felcete: sudo apt-get install testdisk
<felcete> il problema è che non posso collegare ad internet il pc con installato ubuntu.
<cristian_c> (con connessione attiva)
<cristian_c> felcete: beh, due strade
<cristian_c> o scarichi il deb dal sito packages.ubuntu.com
<krabador> felcete, "ma alla fine mi dice che non ha trovato il pacchetto" --- > sei sicuro di essere nel terminale, nella cartella in cui è presente il pacchetto che cerchi di installare ?
<felcete> si.............sono andato nel terminale fino a linux, niente
<krabador> "fino a linux"
<krabador> t'hanno fatto pagare il pedaggio ?
<krabador> felcete, il terminale, anche se testuale, è un interfaccia del sistema, in cui scorri le cartelle
<krabador> felcete, in che cartella sta 'sto pacchetto che cerchi di installare ?
<felcete> infatti.............
<krabador> infatti ---> dove sta ?
<felcete> ragazzi scusate devo andare via per impegni di lavoro, grazie di tutto a torno più tardi
<linuxclever009> Ciao volevo chiedere su kubuntu 16.04 LTS in una schermata di avvio rapido sul desktop come posso mostrare la barra in cui posso allargarla e modificare le diemensioni?
<cristian_c> linuxclever009: intendi una cosa come alt+tab?
<linuxclever009> No inteso come un oggetto da mettere sul desktop
<linuxclever009> quello in cui mettere i lanciatori
<cristian_c> ok, un plasmoide
<linuxclever009> perchè solo se sposto un lanciatore a sinistra mi compare la barra per ridimensionarlo
<cristian_c> linuxclever009: forse è meglio se prima posti una schermata
<cristian_c> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<linuxclever009> come si farebbe è la mia prima volta su kiwi IRC
<linuxclever009> Ok grazie @ubot-it
<linuxclever009> non avevo visto il messaggio
<linuxclever009> ci sarebbe un applicazione preinstallata per fare screenshot su kubuntu 16.04?
<linuxclever009> o bisogna installarla
<krabador> premi stamp
<linuxclever009> http://prntscr.com/aycy7a
<linuxclever009> Ecco lo screenshot
<linuxclever009> in mezzo al desktop c'è l'oggetto in questione
<linuxclever009> E non riesco a far comparire la barra per ridimensionarlo se non spostando un lanciatore all'interno
<linuxclever009> Ci sarebbe un altra soluzione?
<krabador> puoi dire come si chiama , l'oggetto, per favore?
<linuxclever009> avvio rapido
<linuxclever009> Così è descritto almeno nella schermata della scelta degli oggetti che puoi aggiungere
<cristian_c> linuxclever009: quella dovrebbe essere la dimensione minim<
<cristian_c> minima
<linuxclever009> Come si farebbe però a far comparire la barra per ridimensionarla?
<cristian_c> non è che se aggoungi un lanciatore, appaiono le maniglie di ridimensionamento, perché viene superata la dimensione minima?
<linuxclever009> non è una finestra però
<krabador> da quello che vedo , in kde 5.5 , gli oggetti non hanno comandi a vista
<linuxclever009> forse
<linuxclever009> perchè per esempio in kubuntu 15.10 se ti avvicinavi all'oggetto compariva subito la barra per ridimensionarlo o spostarlo
<cristian_c> (che magari è una 'finestra' senza decorazioni o barra di stato)
<cristian_c> linuxclever009: con la stessa identica situazione (avvio rapido)?
<linuxclever009> http://prntscr.com/ayd39b
<linuxclever009> Ecco la barra è a destra
<linuxclever009> In questo screenshot
<linuxclever009> No ma per esempio su un unico lanciatore su desktop in questa versione di plasma non compare su un unico lanciatore
<linuxclever009> La barra di ridimensionamento
<cristian_c> ma sull'intero widget
<linuxclever009> Sì
<linuxclever009> Per esempio su un'unico lanciatore non compare
<krabador> linuxclever009, impostazioni desktop --- regolazioni
<krabador> che opzioni hai ?
<linuxclever009> http://prntscr.com/ayd73x
<linuxclever009> Ecco queste
<linuxclever009> cosa dovrei fare?
<cristian_c> linuxclever009: quindi è spuntata 'tieni premuto sugli oggetti...'?
<linuxclever009> Sì
<krabador> e tu perchè... non tieni premuto sull'oggetto?
<cristian_c> e se tieni premuto sul widget non accade niente?
<linuxclever009> No
<linuxclever009> No ora è comparsa anche la maniglia forse prima non premevo abbastanza a lungo
<linuxclever009> Grazie per la vostra attenzione e scusate per il disturbo
<krabador> appunto
<krabador> linuxclever009, di niente. per qualsiasi cosa torna pure
<linuxclever009> Ok grazie ciao
<riccarldo> ho dei problemi con ubuntu sul mio asus E402s.
<riccarldo> qualcuno puo darmi una mano?
<riccarldo> ho instalato ubutu e fin qui tutto bene. al momento dello spegnimento o del riavvio questo di blocca sulla scermata ubuntu co ipali e per spegnerlo devo farlo manualmente da hardware
<krabador> riccarldo, sudo shutdown -h now  , da terminale, riporta cosa accade
<ubuntu1959> buonasera
<ubuntu1959> piccolo problemino ho il pc con win10 e ubuntu 16.04 aggiornato dalla 14.04 tramite terminale
<ubuntu1959> ora vorrei se possibile 'riformattare' la 16.04 per istallarla da capo ma masterizzando la iso ubuntu non la legge dopo il boot
<ubuntu1959> che devo fare?
<ubuntu1959> grazie per l'aiuto
<krabador> come l'hai masterizzata la iso ?
<ubuntu1959> con k3b scrivi file iso
<krabador> sessione di masterizzazione chiusa ?
<ubuntu1959> si
<krabador> secure boot, disattivato, e dvd settato come prima periferica di boot ?
<riccarldo> non hodisattivato secure boot
<ubuntu1959> non so come farlo...credo il problema sia li
<krabador> entra in bios
<riccarldo> sto entrando
<ubuntu1959> posso farlo con te in linea?
<krabador> e come farlo puoi vedere nel manuale del notebook / scheda madre
<riccarldo> ci sono
<krabador> riccarldo, tu non avevi problemi con lo spegnimento?
<riccarldo> si
<krabador> e che c'entri con l'ingresso in bios?
<riccarldo> allora l' ho installato flashato la pennetta
<krabador> riccarldo, <krabador> riccarldo, sudo shutdown -h now  , da terminale, riporta cosa accade
<krabador> questo era per te.
<ubuntu1959> sono poco pratico di chat....
<ubuntu1959> krabador non mi hai scritto nulla per me vero?
<krabador> trovato secure boot ?
<krabador> peccato.-
<riccardo> ho fatto lo shutdown ma è la stessa osa
<riccardo> cosa
<krabador> "riporta cosa accade" --->  cosa c'era scritto nel terminale quando s'è bloccato ?
<riccardo> non scrive nulla nel terminare
<cristian_c> riccardo: riporta il prompt dei comandi?
<cristian_c> o resta sospeso?
<riccardo> è come se si spegnesse, fa schermata viola con scritto ubuntu e i pallini e rimane li
<cristian_c> riccardo: prova a premere ctrl+esc
<cristian_c> o ctrl+alt+f1
<riccardo> nada
<cristian_c> non accade niente, quando appare la 'schermata coi pallini'?
<riccardo> no
<cristian_c> se premi le combinazioni
<krabador> riccardo, ubuntu quale ?
<riccardo> 16.04
<krabador> sudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<krabador> la linea con GRUB_CMD_LINE_LINUX_DEFAULT=
<krabador> la fai diventare GRUB_CMD_LINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="acpi=force apm=power_off"
<krabador> salvi chiudi
<krabador> sudo update-grub
<krabador> riavvii
<krabador> e vedi dopo il riavvio, se va.
<riccardo> è vuoto
<riccardo> noc' è nulla
<krabador> controlla cosa hai digitato
<riccardo> (gedit:1651) mi dice da terminale
<krabador> apre gedit, con il file indicato
<riccardo> fatto ci sono riuscito
<riccardo> si spegne ho provato a riaccederlo ma all' avvio mi segnala un problema
<riccardo> nel sistema
<krabador> "ma all' avvio mi segnala un problema" ---> riporta
<krabador> riccardo, dopo la modifica di quell file, hai riavviato, e visto dopo il riavvio , se si spegne?
<riccardo> potrebbe essere un problema il fatto din non aver disabiitato secure boot all' installazione?
<krabador> riccardo, puoi indicare il problema che dici di avere all'avvio ?
<riccardo> dopo aver aggiornato gurb si è spento
<riccardo> ho riacceso e il siavvio non è stato lo stesso
<riccardo> ma si avvia comunque ho provato a spegnerlo non si spegne più
<cristian_c> krabador> riccarldo, tu non avevi problemi con lo spegnimento?
<cristian_c> <riccarldo> si
<cristian_c> <krabador> e che c'entri con l'ingresso in bios?
<cristian_c> riccardo: il secure boot non c'entra con la tua richiesta...
<cristian_c> riccardo: a meno che tu non voglia risolvere pure il problema di ubuntu1959
<riccardo> mi scrive reached target shutdown
<cristian_c> riccardo: dove?
<riccardo> scremata nera
<cristian_c> !image | riccardo
<ubot-it> riccardo: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<riccardo> http://prntscr.com/aye4gp
<cristian_c> riccardo: è il verbose
<cristian_c> del log
<cristian_c> *è il log del sistema
<krabador> e non si spegne?
<riccardo> no
<krabador> riccardo, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> riccardo, cat /etc/default/grub | pastebinit
<riccardo> fatto
<gigirock_> riccardo, dovresti avere un link da mandarci
<gigirock_> anche doom e' andato
<riccardo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16131397
<riccardo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16131397/
<gigirock_> troppi
<krabador> riccardo, sudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<krabador> togli  apm=power_off  salvi chiudi
<krabador> sudo update-grub
<krabador> riavvii, e vedi al riavvio successivo, se va (vol.2 )
<riccardo> non va
<gigirock_> riccardo, cosa non va ?
<riccardo> fa la stessa cosa di prima
<riccardo> log del sistema
<krabador> riccardo, al riavvio sucessivo
<krabador> devi vedere come va
<riccardo> uguale
<krabador> riccardo, sudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<krabador> rimetti apm=power_off
<krabador> togli acpi=force
<krabador> salvi
<krabador> chiudi
<krabador> sudo update-grub
<krabador> riavvii
<krabador> e, indovina un po' ?
<giorgio> ciao, ho reinstallato ubuntu mate 16.04, si connette con chiavetta usb alcatel x500e,a volte il led diventa verde e funziona bene, ma di solito è rosso, si connette ma  internet và  lentissimo cosa posso fare?
<riccardo> non sispegne di nuovo
<cristian_c> riccardo: che pc è?
<cristian_c> il tuo
<cristian_c> 16.04, giusto?
<cristian_c> giorgio: sei sicuro sia un problema del modem e non del tuo piano dati?
<cristian_c> giorgio: hai controllato credito e quant'altro?
<giorgio> sì, perchè se metto la sim nel cellulare funziona bene col wifi
<giorgio> controllato credito e dati(disponibili 93%)
<riccardo> asus E402s
<cristian_c> uhm
<riccardo> si esatto
<cristian_c> riccardo: cpu, ram, scheda grafica
<giorgio> ah scusate ho la versione 64 bit
<cristian_c> riccardo: 'sì esatto' cosa?
<cristian_c> giorgio: hai configurato bene la connessione nel network manager?
<riccardo> 16.04
<cristian_c> ok
<riccardo> 4 gb RAM
<krabador> riccardo, hai fatto installazione pulita ?
<giorgio>  bhe.. nel network manager non ci sono tante scelte
<riccardo> processore Intell Celeron(R) CPU N3150 @1.600GHz x 4
<riccardo> 64-bit
<riccardo> che significa installazione pulita?
<giorgio> paese, operatore piano tariffario che sono tre(businnes, non businnes e l'altro non ricordo comunque ho messo non businnes)
<krabador> riccardo, ex novo
<riccardo> no c' era win10 prima
<krabador> riccardo, si, di ubuntu, intendo
<krabador> riccardo, e non è in dual boot con win10  ?
<riccardo> non ho disabilitato secure bot
<riccardo> no
<riccardo> formattato hard disck
<LostInMyhead> ciao
<riccardo> e installato ubuntu
<giorgio> scusate mi chiede di spegnere per completare gli aggiornamenti.......... non ho installato nulla bhooooooooooo torno dopo
<LostInMyhead> ubuntu 16.04 non mi viene fuori la sospensione, dando il comando sudo pm-hibernate  da terminale funziona ma l'opzione non la trovo
<riccardo> dall programma di installazione ubuntu
<LostInMyhead> trovato scusate il disturbo
<cristian_c> riccardo: fastboot è disabilitato?
<riccardo> controllo
<krabador> riccardo, sudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<krabador> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT=
<krabador> la fai diventare  GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="acpi=noirq acpi=force apm=power_off"
<krabador> salvi
<krabador> chiudi gedit
<krabador> sudo update-grub
<krabador> riavvii
<krabador> riccardo, e fastboot deve essere disabilitato
<krabador> anche se non c'è piu' win
<riccardo> ora il file è vuoto
<riccardo> quando lo apro non c' è più scritto nulla
<krabador> riccardo, cat /etc/default/grub | pastebint
<krabador> riccardo, cat /etc/default/grub | pastebinit
<krabador> il secondo
<riccardo> wquando salvo mi dice  warning :set document metadata failed: impostazione dell'attributo metadata::gedit-spell-enabled non supportata
<riccardo> no sbagliato mi dice Calling inhibit failed: GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.Dbus.Error.ServiceUnknow: the name org.gnome.SessionManager was not provided by any .Service files
<cristian_c> riccardo: ma il file viene salvato?
<riccardo> si
<cristian_c> riccardo: cat -n /etc/default/grub | pastebinit
<riccardo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16132560/
<cristian_c> riccardo:
<krabador> riccardo, sudo update-grub
<krabador> riavvia
<riccardo> non si riavvia
<cristian_c> riccardo: le tue risposte non aiutano a farti aiutare
<cristian_c> !dettagli | riccardo
<ubot-it> riccardo: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<krabador> riccardo, fa riavvio forzato
<riccardo> riavitao log di sistema schermata nera ma il pc rimane acceso la spia è accesa
<riccardo> sto usando ubuntu 16.04
<cristian_c> e....
<riccardo> ho fatto il riavvio forzato. Ho avviato la macchina e adesso non parte neanche più il sistema opertivo
<cristian_c> riccardo: il grub però appare...
<cristian_c> riccardo: ma hai 32 gb totali di memoria interna sul pc?
<riccardo> ne ho 500 gb
<cristian_c> ok
<krabador> riccardo, alla prima linea del grub, premi il tasto  "e" , cancella acpi=noirq , premi f10
<cristian_c> riccardo: ma è 402s o e402sa?
<riccardo> adesso non parte più neanche ubuntu
<cristian_c> riccardo: hai premuto 'e' nel grub?
<riccardo> dopo averlo spento per poi rivviarlo si accende la macchina ma non parte il sistema opertivo
<cristian_c> riccardo: hai premuto 'e' nel grub?
<krabador> riccardo, non ti inceppare, concentrati :D
<riccardo> si ci sono
<cristian_c> riccardo: hai rimosso la stringa e premuto f10?
<cristian_c> *la stringa segnalata
<riccardo> si fatto
<riccardo> ora provo a spegnerlo di nuovo
<riccardo> ?
<cristian_c> riccardo: spetta
<riccardo> ok
<cristian_c> riccardo: prima, puoi rispondere alla domanda?
<riccardo> si ho rimosso la stringa e premuto il tasto f10
<krabador> riccardo, una volta dentro
<riccardo> il modello è asus 402sa
<cristian_c> riccardo: ok
<krabador> sudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<krabador> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT=""
<krabador> salvi
<krabador> chiudi
<krabador> riavvii
<krabador> no
<krabador> salvi , chiudi , sudo update-grub
<krabador> riavvii
<riccardo> ho aperto il file grub ma questa volta è completamente vuoto
<cristian_c> 'il file vuoto'
<riccardo> non c' è scritto nulla
<cristian_c> riccardo: fa attenzione a cosa digiti
<cristian_c> che nel 90% dei casi il problema è quello
<riccardo> colpa mia scusate
<riccardo> appena premuto arresta va nel log del sistema
<riccardo> ultima riga Reached target Shutdown
<cristian_c> riccardo: quindi uguale, giusto?
<riccardo> si
<cristian_c> dicevi, 402sa
<riccardo> si
<cristian_c> e402sa
<giorgio> sono tornato, messo chiavetta su altro pc con ubuntu 14.04 32 bit riconosciuta e funzionante con luce verde
<cristian_c> riccardo: dmesg | pastebinit
<giorgio> che sia un problema del 64 bit?
<giorgio> quindi escludo problemi di rete o di sim. cos si può configurare?
<riccardo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16133313
<cristian_c> giorgio: controlla il log di sistema
<cristian_c> giorgio: hai configurato la connessione allo stesso modo nei due pc?
<cristian_c> giorgio: o solo uno dei due ha ubuntu?
<cristian_c> [ 0.251439] ACPI Exception: AE_NOT_FOUND, While evaluating Sleep State [\_S1_] (20150930/hwxface-580) [ 0.251465] ACPI Exception: AE_NOT_FOUND, While evaluating Sleep State [\_S2_] (20150930/hwxface-580)
<krabador> riccardo, dopo aver fatto l'ultimo salvataggio
<krabador> di /etc/default/grub
<krabador> hai riavviato , e provato a spegnere?
<riccardo> ho spento direttamente
<krabador> riccardo, i cambiamenti di quel file
<krabador> sono operativi, al riavvio successivo
<krabador> spero che sia trasparso, da quando sei qui.
<riccardo> Quindi se riavvio o spengo è la stessa cosa giusto?
<cristian_c> riccardo:
<cristian_c> riccardo: quando modifichi il file
<cristian_c> riccardo: hai dato update-grub?
<cristian_c> riccardo: puoi anche postare una schermata di gparted?
<riccardo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16133606
<riccardo> si ho dato update-grub
<cristian_c> riccardo: sudo gparted
<riccardo> come faccio ad inviare una foto?
<cristian_c> !image | riccardo
<ubot-it> riccardo: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<cristian_c> riccardo: comunque, ogni volta che modifichi il file, per ottenere le modifiche applicate, serve un riavvio
<cristian_c> riccardo: se provi invece a spegnere direttamente, lo shutdown utilizzerà le vecchie impostazioni
<cristian_c> ecco perché il riavvio è necessario, prima di ritentare lo shutdown
<riccardo> http://prnt.sc/ayfmgw
<cristian_c> riccardo: le partizioni sono ok
<cristian_c> riccardo: il fastboot è disabilitato?
<cristian_c> riccardo: ma comunque, l'avevi provato il riavvio, prima dello spegnimento?
<riccardo> no ho provato ora e mi fa una schermata nera m la macchina è ancora accesa
<riccardo> fastboot disabilitato
<riccardo> prima no
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> riccardo: e quando l'hai disattivato?
<riccardo> prima di di togliere la tringa acpi=noirq
<riccardo> stringa
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> riccardo: io proverei a cambiare parametri
<cristian_c> un attimo
<cristian_c> riccardo: n3150, giusto?
<riccardo> si
<riccardo> ma puo essere un problema di architettura?
<cristian_c> riccardo: digita: uname -a
<cristian_c> riccardo: systemctl status poweroff.target
<riccardo> mi da:
<riccardo> power.target - power-off
<riccardo> loaded: loaded(/lib/systemd/system/poweroff.target;disabled;vendor present: disabled)
<cristian_c> riccardo: e il primo comando?
<riccardo> active: inactive(dead)
<riccardo> secondo
<cristian_c> riccardo: e il primo comando?
<riccardo> è il secondo comando
<cristian_c> riccardo: ok, ma il primo comando cosa ti da?
<lordknicle> ciao ragazzi
<lordknicle> ho visto questo canale su internet per vedere se ci fosse qualcuno mi sapesse dare qualche consiglio
<lordknicle> sono un po alle prime armi e ho un lavoro da fare che non so dove mettere mano
<cristian_c> lordknicle: 'ho un lavoro da fare' <- cioè?
<lordknicle> cè qualcuno che mi può aiutare? potete anche scrivermi in pvt tanto rimango online 24/24
<lordknicle> ciao cristian
<lordknicle> in pratica mi è stato assegnato da creare un server di posta elettronca
<lordknicle> ho letto che potevo usare postfix per configurare il server
<cristian_c> lordknicle: non si fa assistenza in priva5o
<cristian_c> privato
<riccardo> http://prnt.sc/ayfyv1
<riccardo> questo il primo
<lordknicle> ah ok..grazie cri..scusa ma sono nuovo nella community
<cristian_c> lordknicle: 'mi è stato assegnato' <- da chi?
<lordknicle> dal mio capo
<lordknicle> lavoro dentro degli hotel
<lordknicle> come assistente
<cristian_c> lordknicle: e come mai il tuo capo ti ha chiesto di usare proprio postfix?
<lordknicle> perchè anche lui è un buon intenditore di software
<lordknicle> e mi ha detto di provare con postfix
<lordknicle> poi ho anche amici che usano linux e anche loro mi hanno confermato
<cristian_c> lordknicle: e chi di voi due si intende di questi software?
<lordknicle> (chiaramente se avete idee o consigli apprezzo)
<lordknicle> in pratica siamo due informatici sia io che il mio capo
<cristian_c> riccardo: sudo init 0
<cristian_c> riccardo: prova questo
<lordknicle> però lui deve stare dietro a tutte le pratiche dell hotel
<lordknicle> e non ha tempo per creare il server di psota
<lordknicle> Posta
<lordknicle> quindi mi ha lasciato il lavoro
<lordknicle> tutto qui
<lordknicle> ..
<riccardo> stessa cosa
<lordknicle> (ragazzi comunque ritorno tra un po che devo uscire un attimo per le sigarette)
<lordknicle> rimango online qui se non vi disturbo
<cristian_c> riccardo: allora, proviamo una cosa
<lordknicle> a fra poco
<cristian_c> riccardo: proviamo con un parametro di boot diverso
<riccardo> vai
<cristian_c> riccardo: proviamo con nomodeset, a disattivare i driver grafici
<cristian_c> e vediamo se poi coninua a bloccarsi lo shutdown
<cristian_c> +t
<cristian_c> riccardo: cat /etc/default/grub | pastebinit
<riccardo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16134706
<cristian_c> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="nomodeset"
<cristian_c> riccardo: modifica la riga in questo modo
<riccardo> ho aggiornato e mi dice attenzione: Setting GURB_TIMEOUT to non-zero value when GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT is set is no longer supported
<cristian_c> riccardo: ma come l'hai modificato?
<cristian_c> riccardo: cat /etc/default/grub | pastebinit
<riccardo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16134845
<cristian_c> riccardo: hai dato: sudo update-grub?
<riccardo> si, quando faccio l' aggiornamento mi scrive quel messaggio poi adding boot manu entry for EFI firmware configuration e poi fatto
<cristian_c> riccardo: riavvia il pc
<cristian_c> riccardo: e torna qui in chat
<riccardo> schermo spento ma macchina accesa
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> le modifiche
<cristian_c> come abbondantemente detto
<cristian_c> hanno effetto al boot successivo
<cristian_c> riccardo: riaccendi la macchina
<riccardo> accesa, la spengo?
<riccardo> comunque ora è come se non ci fossero i driver grafici
<riccardo> tutto più grande e sfocato
<cristian_c> riccardo: appunto
<cristian_c> l'avevo specificato, che si andava a disattivare i driver grafici
<cristian_c> riccardo: quindi ora hai i driver disattivati?
<riccardo> si
<cristian_c> riccardo: prova: sudo shutdown -h now
<riccardo> stessa cosa
<cristian_c> potrebbe essere un problema di pstates, ma non so se ti va di riprovare
<cristian_c> con intel_pstate=disabled
<cristian_c> al posto di nomodeset
<riccardo> dove lo devo mettere questo
<cristian_c> al posto di nomodeset
<cristian_c> riccardo: scusa
<cristian_c> con intel_pstate=disable
<cristian_c> però questo disattiva lo scaling di frequenza, quindi non c'entra
<cristian_c> riccardo: secondo me, ci potrebbe essere un bug
<cristian_c> riccardo: io fossi in te , proverei la 14.04
<riccardo> ma se provo a reinstallare ubuntu?
<riccardo> si l' ho già scaricata
<cristian_c> e vedere se il problema persiate
<cristian_c> persiste
<cristian_c> riccardo: ma in live della 16.04 si spegne il sistema?
<riccardo> non ho controlato
<cristian_c> riccardo: ecco, prendi il supporto della 16.04
<cristian_c> riccardo: hai fatto il dvd o la usb della 16.04?
<riccardo> usb
<cristian_c> riccardo: prendi la usb della 16.04, mandala in boot, e scegli 'try ubuntu without installing'
<cristian_c> riccardo: dopodiché, una volta che sei sul desktop, prova a spegnere direttamente
<cristian_c> da live
<cristian_c> non riavviare, direttamente shutdown
<cristian_c> e vedi se va
<riccardo> devo rimetterla in pennetta, rimango on line
<cristian_c> riccardo: avevi formattato la usb?
<riccardo> si
<lordknicle> ragazzi eccomi
<riccardo> partizione mbr?
<lordknicle> mamma mia sto in confusione
<lordknicle> e in panico
<lordknicle> :(
<riccardo> ok ci sono è partita la live faccio lo shutdonw da linea?
<cristian_c> lordknicle: addirittura...
<lordknicle> ciao crio
<lordknicle> *cri
<cristian_c> riccardo: 'partizione mbr' <- in che senso?
<riccardo> non va
<cristian_c> ?
<riccardo> ho fatto lo shutdown e non va
<cristian_c> riccardo: digita: whoami
<riccardo> sempre da live?
<riccardo> mi daubuntu
<riccardo> mi da ubuntu
<cristian_c> riccardo: ok
<cristian_c> riccardo: allora, reinstallare la 16.04, non ti servirà a molto
<cristian_c> riccardo: fossi in te proverei la 14.04
<cristian_c> sempre in live
<cristian_c> riccardo: e al limite la 15.10
<riccardo> ho la 14.04
<riccardo> vado in live e poi da li la installo?
<dallas> Buona sera a tutti
<dallas> ho un problema appena riscontrato con il file system di xubuntu
<dallas> non riesco a scriverci , ho il solo diritto di lettura
<cristian_c> dallas: ola
<dallas> strano perchè ieri ho modificato anche un po di cose
<dallas> :D
<cristian_c> dallas: paciocchi ancora le gpu?
<dallas> cosa?
<dallas> ahhaha ti dico sono piuttosto incapace
<dallas> e' da poco che ho linux
<cristian_c> ah, ecco
<cristian_c> riccardo: prova in live
<cristian_c> riccardo: installa solo se lo shutdown funziona in libe 14.04
<cristian_c> live
<riccardo> si blocca sulla schermata inziale cin scritto ubuntu
<cristian_c> dallas: 'ho modificato anche un po' di cose' <- cosa?
<cristian_c> riccardo: vai di 15.10
<dallas> ho messo un tema per vlc
<cristian_c> riccardo: ma se il sistema parte solo con 16.04, mi sa che dovrai aspettare la risoluzione del bug
<cristian_c> riccardo: o segnalarlo tu direttamente
<dallas> è come se bo, non riuscissi ad avere il permesso di scrittura
<cristian_c> dallas: in mancanza di info dettagliate su cosa hai fatto, possiamo stare solo a girarci i pollici
<dallas> ho preso un file scaricato da internet e sono andato nella cartella urs/share/vlc/theme
<dallas> se non ricordo male
<dallas> e lho messo dentro
<dallas> riavviato vlc ho impostato il nuovo tema
<dallas> adesso volevo aggiungere a GIMP un nuovo pennello , una volta andato nella directory per plugin , non posso
<dallas> ne incollare ne eliminare
<dallas> e questo accade su qualsiasi file nel file system
<dallas> non so se mi sono spiegato
<cristian_c> dallas: se non hai usato il terminale
<cristian_c> non vedo come possa c'entrare questo col problema segnalato
<cristian_c> (visto che senza terminale la capacità do fare danni, non essendo root, è minorr)
<cristian_c> e
<dallas> quindi? come faccio a mettere quei file in quella cartella=
<dallas> ?
<cristian_c> dallas: quale file?
<cristian_c> dallas: ma non avevi segnalato un problema più grosso?
<riccardo> allora sono riuscito a spegnerlo una volta ci ho riprovato e non non avviene più. ho premuto il tasto di accensione e mi ha chiesto se volevo arrestare e si è spero c' ho ripravato ma nulla
<cristian_c> riccardo: sei sicuro che non sia l'asus difettoso?
<cristian_c> riccardo: hai provato la 15.10?
<dallas> No no assolutamente, il mio problema è solo quello di non poter
<dallas> scrivere su quella cartella
<dallas> comunque cristian, ti ringrazio per il tempo che mi stai concendendo
<riccardo> comprato ieri non penso sia quello e poi ho acceso e spensto due tre volte e non accadeva nulla di simile
<riccardo> comunque una cosami chiedevo è possibile che il problema sia dato dal non aver disattivato il secure boot prima dell' installazione?
<cristian_c> dallas: ripeto. se hai operato da terminale, dovresti specificarlo
<cristian_c> dallas: altrimenti perdiamo solo tempo
<Nourd> Buona seraa tuttiii
<cristian_c> riccardo: non saprei, ma non penso
<cristian_c> riccardo: comunque, non so chi ti abbia messo in testa sta cosa del secure boot
<Nourd> Vorrei installare Ubuntu
<cristian_c> riccardo: comunque, è stato frettoloso, da parte tua, cancellare windows
<cristian_c> riccardo: su un hard disk da 500 gb, avresti potuto impostare tranquillamente un dual boot windows-ubuntu
<cristian_c> Nourd: bene, ma l'hai provato?
<cristian_c> Nourd: che pc hai?
<riccardo> non era per me voleva che cancellassi interamente windows e l' ho fatto
<riccardo> se reinstallo windows e faccio un dual risolvo?
<f843d0> riccardo: non è una cosa da risolvere, dipende dalle esigenze
<riccardo> si ma se il pc non si spegne è un problema
<Nourd> Ciao un un HP dv5
<dallas> non ho usato il terminale
<Nourd> 4 Gb di Ram 2 GHz dual
<Nourd> Vorrei utilizzare sia Windows che Ubuntu, mi potete consigliare un metodo che farlo funzianare la meglio e per non creare danni irriparabile?
<f843d0> Nourd: hai provato in live? Dopo la prova in live, prova ad installare ubuntu se hai spazio disponibile sul disco
<f843d0> Nourd: altrimenti, devi provare ad operare il ridimensionamento non distruttivo della partizione di Windoze
<Nourd> Come si fa Live?
<jester-> opzione installa accanto e deframmentare winz pria
<f843d0> Nourd: dal supporto di installazione, è possibile selezionare la voce che cita tipo "Prova Ubuntu"
<viceee> ubuntu 16.04 non mi si apre il file manager sulla barra di unity, e nessun file della scrivania
<Nourd> Ho scaricato il file Iso, come faccio ad eseguirlo? devo creare un partizione nuova?
<krabador> !usbwin | Nourd
<ubot-it> Nourd: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<f843d0> Nourd: un *.iso non si esegue, leggi la guida suggerita
<viceee> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16136306/
<viceee> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16136306/
<krabador> ooh buono
<krabador> Err:7 http://ppa.launchpad.net/tualatrix/ppa/ubuntu xenial Release
<krabador> !ppa | viceee
<ubot-it> viceee: Un Personal Package Archive (PPA) è in grado di fornire il software alternativo non normalmente disponibile nei repository di Ubuntu offical - Alla ricerca di un PPA? Vedi https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - ATTENZIONE: PPA sono pacchetti di terze parti NON supportati il cui utilizzo è a proprio rischio. Vedi anche !addppa e !ppa-purge
<riccardo> sono riuscito a far partire la live della 14.04
<viceee> il problema è questo ppa ?http://ppa.launchpad.net/tualatrix/ppa/ubuntu
<Nourd> @ubot-it ho un Hard Disk esterno! posso creare lo stesso il file di installazione su di esso?
<krabador> Nourd, non ti conviene.
<dallas> ragazzi
<dallas> nessuno sa darmi una mano?
<Nourd> Ok grazie; esiste un'altro metodo senza Usb e CD?
<viceee> krabador:  lo rimosso ma lo stesso resta bloccato
<krabador> viceee, se il ppa ha sminchiato il sistema , puoi anche toglierlo, il danno resta
<viceee> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16136450/
<viceee> krabador:  come si rimedia al danno ?
<krabador> viceee, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> viceee, sudo apt-get -y dist-upgrade | pastebinit
<viceee> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16136521/
<krabador> apt list --upgradable | pastebinit
<viceee> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16136535/
<viceee> WARNING: apt does not have a stable CLI interface. Use with caution in scripts
<krabador> nautilus
<krabador> e fa pastebin a mano
<viceee> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16136580/
<krabador> apt-cache policy | pastebinit
<viceee> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16136611/
<viceee> da problemi installare youtube-dl ? sudo apt-get install youtube-dl
<krabador> e  che c'entra adesso?
<viceee> per capire se può essere la causa del danno
<krabador> ps aux | grep nautilus | pastebinit
<dallas> sera a tutti, non riesco a concludere nulla
<dallas> c'è qualcuno che può gentilmente aiutare? :D
<krabador> se non riguarda strettamente il sistema, #ubuntu-it-chat
<viceee> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16136761/
<dallas> ok vado di là :D
<dallas> sera
<viceee> krabador:  che si fa ?
<krabador> !ripristino | viceee
<ubot-it> viceee: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<viceee> krabador:  si e rotto per colpa mia ?
<krabador> da solo non succede mai.
<viceee> ok devo stare più attento
<viceee> vado a fare il ripristino ti aggiorno più tardi grazie del supporto
<viceee> krabador:   la voce reinstalla ubuntu 16.04 resta non selezionabile, mi fa selezionare solo installa affianco o cancella il disco e installa
<krabador> "altro" , seleziona la root di 16.04, clicca sotto a sinistra su modifica , selezioni "usa file system ext4 con journaling " " punto di mount  / " , NON metti la spunta per la formattazione, vai avanti .
<GianlucaLuperto> sera mi date il comando per istallare un programma dal terminale
<jester-> !apt | GianlucaLuperto
<ubot-it> GianlucaLuperto: apt-get is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Apt
<GianlucaLuperto> jester devo istallare opera dal terminale come faccio
<jester-> GianlucaLuperto: leggere la guida?
<jester-> cosi impari altro?
<GianlucaLuperto> ok grz
<GianlucaLuperto> nn riesco dal terminale ad istallare il programma mi aiutate vi prego
<GianlucaLuperto> nn sono capace
#ubuntu-it 2016-04-30
<quelmarco> Buongiorno a tutti
<quelmarco> Buongiorno a tutti, ho un problemino con l'installazione di 16.04. Sto cercando di installare sopra una opensuse che avevo in precedenza ma mi rimane tutto piantato su "Rimozione file in conflitto del sistema operativo...""
<extassydj> buongiorno vorrei acquistare un piccolo netbook da 11 da usare in viaggio per fare piccole cose e vorrei installare ubuntu ? quale mi consigliate che non ha problemi per l'installazione e riconosce tutto senza dovere avere problemi ?
<quelmarco> ...forse ho risolto, sembra un problema dovuto al montaggio in fase di installazione di una precedente /home
<extassydj> il modello che avevo visto è questo https://www.asus.com/it/Notebooks/ASUS-Vivobook-E200HA/
<quelmarco> ho provato al momento a non fargliela gestire
<Rebarbaro91> ciao  come  faccio a  recuperare con  windows  dei  dati  che  avevo  su  hd esterno  in cui era  installato  ubuntu?
<Maxiride> ciao sapreste dirmi come poter avviare un programma da riga di comando facendo così che dia in output nella shell tutte le operazioni che fa?
<f843d0> Maxiride: digita il comando associato al programma e dovresti avere quello che chiedi, alla peggio consulta --help del programma per abilitare maggiore verbosità
<Maxiride> f843d0: digitando solo il nome del programma (knetattach nel mio caso) si apre il programma e basta. controllo l'help
<Maxiride> non è presente l'opzione verbose
<f843d0> Maxiride: ma stai cercando un problema in particolare?
<Maxiride> f843d0: sì sto cercando di collegarmi ad una cartella webdav, solo che dopo aver compilato i vari campi e aver cliccato continua, un core della cpu va al 100% e knetatach non crasha ma rimne in perenne caricamento della connessione
<Maxiride> da windows, aggiungo, tutto funziona adeguatamente
<Maxiride> f843d0: ho aperto un thread qua intanto http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=49&t=610536
<f843d0> Maxiride: puoi provare con cadaver
<f843d0> Maxiride: o direttamente con mount volendo, giusto per capire se c'è qualche problema
<Maxiride> f843d0: su questo fronte, nonostante abbia installato davfs2 se do mount.davfs mi risponde comando sconosciuto
<Maxiride> e sto ancora cercando una soluzione
<f843d0> Maxiride: provato anche con mount normale ma con flag -t davfs?
<f843d0> Maxiride: dpkg -l | grep davfs2, è installato?
<Maxiride> f843d0: sì è presente ii davfs2  1.5.2-1.2
<Maxiride> f843d0: con mount -t davfs va in timeout la connessione
<Maxiride> ah che stupido, non ho specificato la porta nell'indirizzo
<Maxiride> f843d0: ok adesso il problema si è spostato su could not resolve hostname, nonostante da browser sia correttamente collegato alla pagina di amministrazione
<Maxiride> f843d0: grazie delle indicazioni intanto! Ci penserò di nuovo più tardi nel pomeriggio
<f843d0> Maxiride: yw
<GianlucaLuperto> come faccio ad istallare dal terminale un file di terze parti
<GianlucaLuperto> mi aiutate
<Carlin0> cosa devi installare GianlucaLuperto
<GianlucaLuperto> Carlin0 devo istallare opera browser
<Carlin0> sudo dpkg -i nomefile
<GianlucaLuperto> il nome del file devo mettere questo opera-stable_36.0.2130.65_amd64.deb
<GianlucaLuperto> Carlin0 esce impossibile istallare
<Carlin0> metti l'errore in paste GianlucaLuperto
<Carlin0> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<GianlucaLuperto> Carlin0 eccolo http://paste.ubuntu.com/16145152/
<Carlin0> quando dai il comando devi essere nella cartella dove c'è il file
<GianlucaLuperto> e il file e in scrivania Carlin0
<Carlin0> cd Scrivania
<Carlin0> e poi dpkg -i
<GianlucaLuperto> carlin0 leggi http://paste.ubuntu.com/16145285/
<GianlucaLuperto> metto si o  no mi dice
<Carlin0> ti chiede se vuoi aggiornare opera col resto del'os
<Carlin0> GianlucaLuperto, giyf ...
<GianlucaLuperto> e io metto si Carlin0
<GianlucaLuperto> dimmi tu cosa devo fare devo mettere si o no Carlin0
<GianlucaLuperto> ti seguo cosa dici Carlin0
<GianlucaLuperto> io ho messo si Carlin0 ho fatto bene
<Carlin0> GianlucaLuperto, io ti sto aiutando a installare un file , ma installare roba fuori dai repo non fa parte della policy del canale .... te la devi vedere tu
<GianlucaLuperto> ho fatto Carlin0 e uscito questo te lo posso fare vedere
<GianlucaLuperto> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16145437/ vedi
<GianlucaLuperto> ora cosa devo fare Carlin0
<Carlin0> dovresti essere  a posto GianlucaLuperto
<GianlucaLuperto> si ma io Carlin0 nn lo trovo istallato il programma
<GianlucaLuperto> come mai?
<Carlin0> su questo non so che dirti : è roba fuori dai repo
<GianlucaLuperto> ok
<Acn0w> Salve a tutti, qualcuno saprebbe dirmi come mai il processo /usr/bin/xorg/Xorg -core :0 -seat -seat0 -auth /var/run/lightdm/root/:0 -nolisten tcp vt7 -novtswitch ciuccia ben 4GB di ram, con solo Chromium e telegram aperti?
<BlueCrash> Salve, ho recentemente comprato un pc dell inspiron 15 serie 7000 e volevo installare una distro ma ricevo il seguente errore:  watchdog bug soft lockup; lo ricevo sia su una distro live sia da un sistema kubuntu che sono riuscito a installare...qualcuno sa come aiutarmi???
<gigirock> BlueCrash, ma l'errore lo ricevi a livello di bios o quando carica la live ?
<BlueCrash> sulla live e quando carica il kernel
<gigirock> BlueCrash, hai scheda nvidia ?
<BlueCrash> scheda nvidia e processore intel i7 di 6a gen
<gigirock> BlueCrash, esagerato, cmq cerca con google ma dovresti avviare il kernel con opzione apci=off o qualcosa di simile
<GianlucaLuperto> gigigrock posso
<GianlucaLuperto> se nn disturbo
<gigirock> GianlucaLuperto, puoi puoi
<GianlucaLuperto> nn riesco ad istallare i file deb
<GianlucaLuperto> nn sono capace
<GianlucaLuperto> mi puoi aiutare perpiacere
<gigirock> GianlucaLuperto, cosa devi installare di preciso ?
<GianlucaLuperto> questo devo istallare
<GianlucaLuperto> opera-stable_36.0.2130.65_amd64.deb
<gigirock> !info opera
<ubot-it> Package opera does not exist in wily
<cristian_c> GianlucaLuperto: come detto abbondantemente le altre volte
<cristian_c> GianlucaLuperto: installa i deb con gdebi
<cristian_c> (che sarà l'eonesima volta che te lo si dice)
<GianlucaLuperto> si o capito cristian_c ho capito ma come faccio ad istallare gdebi
<GianlucaLuperto> visto che nn riesco ad istallarlo
<cristian_c> GianlucaLuperto: ti si è detto anche quello
<GianlucaLuperto> ma nn ricordo
<cristian_c> GianlucaLuperto: sudo apt-get install gdebi
<cristian_c> very simply
<GianlucaLuperto> grz
<cristian_c> GianlucaLuperto: una volta installato gdebi, fai clic destro sul deb e scegli 'apri con gdebi' o 'apri con installatore pacchetto'
<GianlucaLuperto> ok ti seguo ora provo
<GianlucaLuperto> e ti dico
<GianlucaLuperto> cristian_c posso dirti che cosi e più facile
<cristian_c> appunto
<GianlucaLuperto> cristian_c lo istallato con il programma opera-stable_36.0.2130.65_amd64.deb ma nn me lo trova nel pc
<GianlucaLuperto> come mai
<cristian_c> GianlucaLuperto: non so
<gigirock> GianlucaLuperto, che de hai ?
<GianlucaLuperto> cosa che de hai?
<GianlucaLuperto> gigirock
<Acn0w> Salve a tutti, qualcuno saprebbe dirmi come mai il processo /usr/bin/xorg/Xorg -core :0 -seat -seat0 -auth /var/run/lightdm/root/:0 -nolisten tcp vt7 -novtswitch ciuccia ben 4GB di ram, con solo Chromium e telegram aperti?
<cristian_c> il desktop
<cristian_c> Acn0w: 'come mai'
<GianlucaLuperto> io ho ubuntu 16.04 lts
<GianlucaLuperto> gigirock
<Acn0w> cristian_c, di solito non mi occupa tutta questo ammontare di ram.
<Acn0w> cristian_c, oggi si è svegliato dopo lo standby con parecchia fame a quanto pare.
<Acn0w> in giro non ho trovato molto
<cristian_c> Acn0w: è xorg, giusto?
<Acn0w> cristian_c, yess
<cristian_c> Acn0w: su qualw ubuntu?
<cristian_c> e
<cristian_c> Acn0w: l'hai messo in cron?
<GianlucaLuperto> cristian_c con gdebi mi dice istallato opera ma nn me lo trova sul pc la icona
<cristian_c> Acn0w: prova a chiudere telegram e vedi quanto occupa
<cristian_c> GianlucaLuperto: apri un terminale
<cristian_c> GianlucaLuperto: e digita: opera
<Acn0w> cristian_c, 16.04
<Acn0w> cristian_c, ora provo
<cristian_c> GianlucaLuperto: oppure, apri la dash in alto a sinistra
<luchino> Ciao a tutti, ho un problema con il mio ultrabook. E' un satellite della toshiba. il problema è che non so perchè si surriscalda e fa andare la ventola come una disperata. Ogni volta sembra che decolli
<luchino> Anche se sto semplicemente usando facebook o leggendo la posta
<cristian_c> luchino: apri un terminale
<luchino> fatto
<cristian_c> luchino: digita: lshw -C video | pastebinit
<Acn0w> cristian_c, a quanto pare nada.. Provo a killare Chromium e vediamo che fa
<GianlucaLuperto> ok apposto cristian_c
<luchino> mi dice
<luchino> WARNING: you should run this program as super-user.
<luchino> WARNING: output may be incomplete or inaccurate, you should run this program as super-user.
<luchino> WARNING: you should run this program as super-user.
<luchino> WARNING: output may be incomplete or inaccurate, you should run this program as super-user.
<cristian_c> Acn0w: esatto
<cristian_c> Acn0w: per capire chi è goloso di ram, di certo non telegram
<gigirock> luchino, sudo davanti al comando
<luchino> Ok
<GianlucaLuperto> adesso ho istallato questo TeamViewer
<gigirock> Acn0w, ma non e' che c'e' un altra sessione aperta
<Acn0w> cristian_c, niente. Rimangono 5GB in pasto a sto processo
<luchino> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16147373/
<Acn0w> gigirock, non mi pare proprio :D
<cristian_c> Acn0w: allora non è neanche chromium
<GianlucaLuperto> cristian ma al terminale ho scritto TeamViewer ma nn me lo apre come mai
<GianlucaLuperto> mi dice istallato ma nn me lo fa partire
<Acn0w> cristian_c, a quanto pare :/ ed è qui che ho finito le idee..
<gigirock> Acn0w, ma se fai top ... che processo vedi ?
<cristian_c> description: VGA compatible controller product: GF108M [GeForce GT 630M] vendor: NVIDIA Corporation
<cristian_c> description: VGA compatible controller product: 3rd Gen Core processor Graphics Controller vendor: Intel Corporation
<GianlucaLuperto> come mai cristin_c me la istallato TeamViewer ma nn me lo trova
<gigirock> GianlucaLuperto, ò
<cristian_c> GianlucaLuperto: stesso discorso
<Acn0w> gigirock, Xorg. Con htop se filtro solo per chi mangia più ram compare il processo di xorg che ho messo all'inizio:  /usr/bin/xorg/Xorg -core :0 -seat -seat0 -auth /var/run/lightdm/root/:0 -nolisten tcp vt7 -novtswitch
<cristian_c> di opera
<GianlucaLuperto> ho fatto ma nn me lo da
<cristian_c> luchino: hai doppia scheda grafica
<GianlucaLuperto> mi dice cosi cristian_c comando non trovato
<gigirock> luchino, e che schede......
<cristian_c> GianlucaLuperto: cerca nella dash
<luchino> Come ho doppia scheda grafica?
<GianlucaLuperto> lo fatto ma niente nn me lo trova
<cristian_c> description: VGA compatible controller product: GF108M [GeForce GT 630M] vendor: NVIDIA Corporation
<cristian_c> description: VGA compatible controller product: 3rd Gen Core processor Graphics Controller vendor: Intel Corporation
<GianlucaLuperto> cristian_c
<cristian_c> luchino: queste
<gigirock> GianlucaLuperto, in alto a sinistra c'e' il bottone premi quello e scrivi "team"
<caveat> GianlucaLuperto: `which teamviewer`
<luchino> Ah
<cristian_c> !paste | GianlucaLuperto
<ubot-it> GianlucaLuperto: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<luchino> Non sapevo di averne due nelo stesso portatile
<cristian_c> luchino: e ora lo sai
<gigirock> luchino, di solito la scheda nvidia viene usata per i programmi spinti tipo 3d giochi etc.
<GianlucaLuperto> fatto gigirock ma nn me lo trova
<luchino> Ah, grazie... ma come come faccio a non farlo decollare ogni volta allora?
<GianlucaLuperto> ho scritto come hai detto gigirock ma nn lo trova
<gigirock> luchino, fai andare la intel a meno che tu non debba giocare
<caveat> GianlucaLuperto: se ti va, prova a mostrare l'output di:  file `which teamviewer`
<gigirock> !info nvidia-prime
<ubot-it> nvidia-prime (source: nvidia-prime): Tools to enable NVIDIA's Prime. In component main, is optional. Version 0.8.1 (wily), package size 10 kB, installed size 114 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<GianlucaLuperto> caveat dove devo scrivere which teamviewer
<luchino> No quasi mai ci gioco... come faccio?
<caveat> GianlucaLuperto: devi scrivere:   file `which teamviewer`  nella shell
<cristian_c> luchino: c'è un modo semplice
<GianlucaLuperto> caveat nel terminale dici
<cristian_c> luchino: se installi i driver nvidia, puoi aprire nvidia-settings e disabilitare la grafica dedicata
<cristian_c> lasciando attiva solo intel
<caveat> GianlucaLuperto: beh, si`
<cristian_c> con nvidia-prime non so in particolare
<cristian_c> Acn0w: prova a riavviare xorg
<luchino> Il problema è che se installo i driver  nvidia non mi fa accedere all interfaccia grafica lasciandomi sempre alla scheramt di accesso
<luchino> cioè quella di login dell'utente
<Acn0w> cristian_c, agli ordini :D
<cristian_c> luchino: ok
<cristian_c> luchino: allora l'altro metodo
<GianlucaLuperto> fatto e uscito questo Init...
<GianlucaLuperto> XRandRWait: No value set. Using default.
<GianlucaLuperto> XRandRWait: Started by user.
<GianlucaLuperto> Checking setup...
<GianlucaLuperto> ho fatto caveat ma nn mi apre niente
<gigirock> sudo prime-select intel luchino
<cristian_c> luchino: un attimo
<luchino> Ok
<luchino> attendo
<luchino> Infatti sulle impostazioni dell schermo mi da due schermi
<luchino> impostazioni --> monitor, mi da due monitor e non riesco a disattivarli
<cristian_c> luchino: si è aperta una finestra?
<luchino> Dove?
<luchino> Non ho digitato il comando perchè ho letto di aspetare
<cristian_c> luchino: è una domanda
<Acn0w> cristian_c, attendi un attimino che ho un problema con Upstart -.-
<cristian_c> luchino: sì, scusa, sudo prime-select intel
<cristian_c> luchino: come ti ha detto gigirock
<luchino> mi dice comando non trovato
<luchino> Ho fatto copia e incolla
<cristian_c> luchino: sudo apt-get install nvidia-prime
<cristian_c> !paste | luchino
<ubot-it> luchino: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> cosa ti propone?
<luchino> Ok mi ha installato prime select
<luchino> ora gli do il comando
<luchino> Mi dice
<luchino> Info: the current GL alternatives in use are: ['mesa', 'mesa']
<luchino> Info: the current EGL alternatives in use are: ['mesa-egl', None]
<luchino> Error: the installed packages do not support PRIME
<luchino> Error: intel mode can't be enabled
<luchino> Scusate dopo avervi incollato il risultato mi ha buttato fuori dalla chat o mi si è scollegato
<luchino> ci sono
<cristian_c> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<luchino> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16147855/
<luchino> mi ha riavviato il pc
<luchino> ci sono
<luchino> cosa devo fare?
<Acn0w> cristian_c, bona, son tornato al 1GB con Chromium, telegram e resto aperto :D evidentemente aveva le idee confuse.. Grazie :D grazie anche a te gigirock ;)
<cristian_c> luchino: un attimo
<ENOS> DOVE TROVO WUBI
<cristian_c> Acn0w: monitora la situazione
<cristian_c> vedi se lo rifa
<cristian_c> ENOS: su quale ubuntu?
<ENOS> ULTIMA RELEASE
<ENOS> scusate il maiuscolo
<gigirock> !info wubi
<ubot-it> Package wubi does not exist in wily
<cristian_c> ENOS: è stato rimosso
<cristian_c> ENOS: mi dispiace
<gigirock> !wubi
<ubot-it> wubi is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Wubi
<cristian_c> gigirock: è deprecata
<cristian_c> gigirock: su 16.04 non c'è più
<gigirock> eh appunto leggere la guida che spiega anche il perche'
<ENOS> e per installarlo in parallelo con una versione di microsoft
<ENOS> altre soluzioni
<ENOS> no vmware
<cristian_c> ENOS: installa in dual boot
<ENOS> mi serve una macchina fisica
<cristian_c> facendo una partizione
<cristian_c> per ubuntu
<ENOS> ok
<Acn0w> cristian_c, se lo rifà gli taglio le gambine ;)
<cristian_c> ENOS: ma hai già provato in live?
<ENOS> no
<ENOS> sto scaricando oRA
<ENOS> la versione di ubuntu
<cristian_c> ENOS: e allora sei partito già prevenuto? :D
<ENOS> scusa
<ENOS> prevenuto di che
<GianlucaLuperto> una domanda ogni volta devo scrivere dal terminale teamviewer per farlo partire caveat
<krabador> !chat | GianlucaLuperto
<ubot-it> GianlucaLuperto: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<krabador> GianlucaLuperto, hai riempito il log di stesse risposte per stesse domande, datti una regolata.
<GianlucaLuperto> ok
<cristian_c> ENOS: hai chiesto dove fosse wubi prima ancora di scaricare la 16.04
<cristian_c> o mentre la scaricavi
<ENOS> mentre lo scaricavo mi ricordo che  c era QUESTA POSSIBILIAT
<ENOS> possibilita
<cristian_c> luchino:
<cristian_c> ENOS: una volta sì
<luchino> eccomi
<cristian_c> luchino: allora, dicono che creando un altro utente, i driver nvidia in qualche modo si installano
<cristian_c> o meglio si ha accesso al sistema, creando un nuovo utente, dopo aver installato i driver closed
<cristian_c> luchino: intanto, posta pure: glxinfo | grep "OpenGL renderer"
<luchino> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI Intel(R) Ivybridge Mobile
<cristian_c> luchino: solo questa riga?
<luchino> Si...
<cristian_c> boh, pare intel attiva
<cristian_c> luchino: al massimo fai la controprova
<cristian_c> luchino: installi i driver nvidia
<cristian_c> luchino: riavvii
<cristian_c> luchino: poi, se non appare il login, o non riesci a passaro, crei un nuovo utente
<cristian_c> entrando in tty
<luchino> Provo... ma l'altra volta per accedere ho dovuto disinstallarli perchè non mi faceva entrare neanche con un altro utente
<luchino> installo i legacy binary driver o solo i binary driver? I binary me li da come proprietari e testati
<krabador> luchino, che scheda hai di preciso ?
<krabador> luchino, sudo apt-get install nvidia-361
<luchino> già installati
<krabador> e quindi ?
<luchino> E quindi provo ora a riavviare e vedere se mi fa accedere graficamente
<luchino> Ok mi ha fatto accedere
<luchino> non mi segna più due monitor e va un po più veloce
<luchino> Grazie di tutt
<Maxiride> f843d0: ciao, saresti ancora disponibile per il discorso della cartella webdav?
<cristian_c> !chat | Maxiride
<ubot-it> Maxiride: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Maxiride> cristian_c: è un problema con knetattach di dolphin che è di sistema, devo comunque spostarmi nell'altra chat?
<cristian_c> Maxiride: se parli di webdav...
<cristian_c> si parla di software, che c'entra il sistema?
<ilpanda> esiste una guida per aggiornare kubuntu 14.04 a 16.04? Il link sul sito kubuntu.org porta a una pagina non ancora creata
<Maxiride> cristian_c: perché è il software fornito col sistema di base. comunque riscrivo di là allora.
<cristian_c> !avanzamento
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/NoteAvanzamento
<cristian_c> ilpanda: uname -a && lsb_release -a
<ilpanda> posso incollare qui?
<cristian_c> Maxiride: ma se riguarda le caratteristiche del software...
<ilpanda> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/16150419/
<krabador> ilpanda, fa backup a precazione.
<ilpanda> già fatto
<ilpanda> in passato upgradavo sempre
<ilpanda> ma da quando le versioni hanno 9 mesi di supporto
<ilpanda> ho smesso
<ilpanda> cristian_c: come ti dicevo il link https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XenialUpgrades/Kubuntu/14.04LTS non è ancora stato creato
<ilpanda> dici che è meglio aspettare?
<cristian_c> ilpanda: non è ancora stata creata la pagina
<cristian_c> ilpanda: ma non significa che tu non possa avanzare
<cristian_c> ilpanda: sebbene è consigliata un'installazione pulita
<cristian_c> ilpanda: hai la prima 14.04
<ilpanda> solo che non riesco. Muon non segnala che è presente una nuova versione
<cristian_c> aggiornata via via alle varie point release
<ilpanda> si ho aggiornato dalla 13.10 che ho installato appena comprato il pc 2 anni fa
<ilpanda> Ubuntu 14.04.4 LTS
<cristian_c> ma il kernel è sempre 3.13
<ilpanda> sì
<ilpanda> che kernel dovrei avere?
<cristian_c> ilpanda: e se dai: do-release-upgrade
<cristian_c> cosa risponde il terminale?
<cristian_c> ilpanda: su 14.04.4 attuale c'è kernel 4.2.0
<ilpanda> Nessun nuovo rilascio trovato
<cristian_c> ilpanda: sudo software-properties-gtk
<cristian_c> ilpanda: e posta schermata
<ilpanda> ho kde
<cristian_c> sì, scusa
<cristian_c> mmmmm
<ilpanda> comunque se il problema è il kernel
<cristian_c> ilpanda: apri muon
<ilpanda> mi arrangio
<cristian_c> ilpanda: no  è un problema di kernel
<cristian_c> non
<ilpanda> non sapevo che dovevo avere quella versione
<viceee> su ubuntu 16.04 quando avvio il pc ed entro nella sessione ospite non si collega il wifi
<ilpanda> muon aperto
<cristian_c> ilpanda: anzi, digita: sudo muon-notifier
<cristian_c> ilpanda: sì, scusa, chiudi e digita il comando
<cristian_c> ilpanda: su 14.04 le point release sono state un po' una tragedia
<cristian_c> per come si sono susseguite
<ilpanda> non ho il comando
<cristian_c> ?
<ilpanda> forse non è installato
<cristian_c> ilpanda: anzi, digita: sudo muon-notifier
<cristian_c> ilpanda: sudo muon-updates
<ilpanda> sudo: muon-notifier: command not found
<cristian_c> ilpanda: il secondo
<cristian_c> ilpanda: sudo muon-updater
<cristian_c> sorry
<ilpanda> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/16150873/
<ilpanda> una sfilza di erroei
<ilpanda> una sfilza di errori
<ilpanda> poi si apre muon e mi dice che non ci sono aggiornamenti
<cristian_c> !image | ilpanda
<ubot-it> ilpanda: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<ilpanda> mica era il tasto stamp per prendere la schermata?
<cristian_c> ilpanda: lo è
<cristian_c> è una comoda scorciatoia
<ilpanda> allora ho qualcosa di inchiodato
<cristian_c> ?
<ilpanda> non funziona il tasto stamp
<ilpanda> cosa vuoi vedere? muon
<cristian_c> in che senso 'non funziona'?
<ilpanda> mi proponeva una dialog per seleziona quello che volevo copiare
<cristian_c> e tu cos'hai scelto?
<ilpanda> non fa nulla
<cristian_c> O.o
<cristian_c> ilpanda: vaiva guardare nella tua home
<cristian_c> -v
<cristian_c> dovrebbe esserci la schermata
<ilpanda> cristian_c: ho qualche problema devo riavviare
<ilpanda> cristian_c: appena do il comando che mi hai postato prima non funziona più lo stamp :-)
<ilpanda> appena riavviato funzionava correttamente
<ilpanda> fa niente cerco di capire cosa non ha funzionato negli upgrade adesso che so cosa cercare: grazie per l'aiuto
<ilpanda> ora riavvio di nuovo ciao
<viceee> su ubuntu 16.04 quando avvio il pc ed entro nella sessione ospite non si collega il wifi
<viceee> su ubuntu 16.04 quando avvio il pc ed entro nella sessione ospite non si collega il wifi
<Alch> krabador: qui posso chiedere?
<krabador> si
<krabador> chiedi a riguardo, segnalando versione software interessato e sistema operativo
<GianlucaLuperto> mi dite come istallare i file windows su ubuntu
<krabador> !wine | GianlucaLuperto
<ubot-it> GianlucaLuperto: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/Wine
<krabador> !wiki | GianlucaLuperto
<ubot-it> GianlucaLuperto: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org - http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GuidaWiki
<GianlucaLuperto> mi dai i comando per istallarlo krabador
<Alch> Per sbaglio ho messo un impostazione che appena apro il terminale il terminale si chiude, come risolvo?
<f843d0> Alch: quale impostazione? Per quale terminale?
<Alch> Non l'UXTERM, l'altro
<Alch> quello di default
<Alch> http://www.mactutor.it/wp-content/uploads/2012/01/terminal-icon-512x512.png
<Alch> questo f843d0
<f843d0> Alch: quale impostazione? Impostazione nel terminale?
<Alch> ho messo l'impostazione che apre il terminale
<Alch> esegue un comando e
<Alch> e poi si chiude subito
<Alch> Da EDIT --> PREFERENCES
<Alch> f843d0: capito?
<f843d0> Alch: accedi al sistema tramite tty, e controlla se esiste il file ~/.gconf/apps/gnome-terminal
<Alch> come accedo tramite tty'
<krabador> Alch, "chiudere il terminale " all'opzione "quando il comando termina" nella tab comando, delle impostazioni di profilo, è di default
<krabador> Alch, ctrl alt fquellochetipare
<krabador> ma usa pure uxterm
<GianlucaLuperto> ho istallato wine adesso lo devo configurare o no
<GianlucaLuperto> devo usare winetricks
<krabador> <krabador> !wine | GianlucaLuperto
<GianlucaLuperto> adesso
<krabador> !wine | GianlucaLuperto
<ubot-it> GianlucaLuperto: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/Wine
<GianlucaLuperto> o capito cabador ma ogni volta devo usare winetricks
<krabador> se avessi capito, non staresti qui ;)
<krabador> GianlucaLuperto, /join #winehq
<krabador> https://appdb.winehq.org/    ---> qui puoi consultare il database loro
<alfonso_1234444> ciao
<alfonso_1234444> !list
<ubot-it> questo non è un canale per scaricare o di condivisione di contenuti
<krabador> ahhahaahaha
<Carlin0> fai il serio
<ilpanda> cristian_c: riguardo la issue di oggi sembra che l'aggiornamento di kubuntu non sia particolarmente consigliata http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/16155669/
<ilpanda> risulta solo tra i proposti
<krabador> ilpanda, e tu vieni da quale versione ?
<ilpanda> 14.04.4 ma aggiornata dalla 13.10 e con kernel 3.13
<krabador> mmm
<ilpanda> non ho più fretta di scassare tutto
<krabador> beh, allora , sei ancora con kde 4, da 14.10 sono passati a 5, seguendo tutti gli step, di un ambiente grafico usabile solo da 5.5 , che è quello di kubuntu 16.04
<ilpanda> col vecchio pc e quando le versioni duravano 18 mesi ho aggiornato versione su versione fino al 13.10 partendo dalla 8.10
<ilpanda> ma adesso che hanno 9 mesi di supporto non mi azzardo
<krabador> we , complimenti
<krabador> le intermedie si
<krabador> 16.04 5 anni
<ilpanda> speravo che i salti LTS to LTS fossero più indolori
<krabador> tendenzialmente si , solo che se si è customizzato tanto
<krabador> ci sono un po' di cose che possono andare storite
<krabador> *storte
<ilpanda> ne ho fatti un paio con il netbook di mia moglie
<ilpanda> senza scassare nulla
<peppino> Buonasera a tutti e grazie anticipatamente per l'aito che vorrete fornirmi. Per molto tempo non ho scaricato gli aggiornamenti del 15.10 versione 32 bit. Ora mi risulta impossibile perchè: Verificare se sono in uso repository di terze parti. Qualora fosse così disabilitarli, poichè questi talvolta causano problemi.
<peppino> Inoltre eseguire il seguente comando in un terminale: apt-get install -f
<peppino> The required dependency 'apt (>= 1.0.10.2ubuntu2)' is not installed
<peppino> Buonasera a tutti e grazie per l'aiuto che vorrete fornirmi. Non riesco ad installare gli aggiornamenti del 15.10 32 bit. Mi compare un avviso di disabilitare repository di terze parti. Confesso che non so come fare.
<Fedral72> Buona sera, non so se sto scrivendo nel posto giusto, nel caso scusatemi! sono un principante ignorante..ho il problema che ubutu software center non si apre e neanche il gestore aggiornamenti. Ho letto che tramite terminale bisogna cancellare qualche riga ma prima di fare casini vorrei sapere quale!
<Fedral72> E: La riga 48 nel file /etc/apt/sources.list non è corretta (dist parse) E: Impossibile leggere l'elenco delle sorgenti. Correggere il problema nella configurazione del repository. E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<davide78> salve 'e possibile avere supporto?
<davide78> ho un problema con installazione di kodi, c'é qualcuno che puo aiutarmi per favore?
<davide78> qualcuno puo dare supporto pls?
<calzo> qualcuno on?
<calzo> avrei bisogno di una mano
<calzo> per un problema con ubuntu
<GianlucaLuperto> come faccio a levare sessione ospite dal mio pc
<GianlucaLuperto> ubuntu
#ubuntu-it 2016-05-01
<ItsMario28> salve
<ItsMario28> c'è nessuno?
<dryblow> Su ubuntu il soft link a dash implica che non è disponibile nei repository la bourne shell?
<pau> Ciao, non riesco a spostare una partizione ntfs a destra per espandere la mia home su partizione logica. Non ho modo di controllare la ntfs che gparted rifiuta di spostare, però il sistema Vista della partizione parte regolarmente. Esiste un modo da ubuntu di controllare questa partizione in modo che gparted me la sposti?
<mike00> ciao, ho un problema: ho aggiornato ubuntu 15.10 a 16.04 ma adesso non posso più installare xchat. come faccio ad installarlo?
<mike00> http://imgur.com/k6O7uE1
<ugone> mike00, cerca hexchat
<mike00> io mi trovavo bene con xchat...
<ugone> mike00, son sicuro che non noterai la differenza
<ugone> anche graficamente
<mike00> ok grazie
<mike00> ma mi domandavo anche come mai non è più disponibile. e se è un problema mio oppure di tutti
<mike00> e poi hexchat non è nella barra in alto a destra nella messaggistica
<ugone> mike00, xchat è fermo dal 2010
<ugone> mike00, xchat è fermo dal 2010
<mike00> ah non sapevo...
<mike00> grazie di tutto, ugone
<ugone> quanto alla barra ci dovrebbe andare
<ugone> di nulla
<mike00> ci dovrebbe nel senso che lo aggiungeranno o che dovrebbe funzionare ma a me no?
<ugone> nella barra ho il simboletto di hexchat
<mike00> in alto a destra?
<ugone> si
<mike00> io no, ma xchat era sotto la busta dove io ho anche thunderbird...
<mike00> va beh adesso devo andare, ciao e grazie ancora
<krabador> ugone, è stato proprio tolto dal repo, sebbene è rimasto xchat-gnome.
<ugone> :-)
<Elliot77> ciao a tutti
 * Elliot77 sono nuovo di Ubuntu e di IRC...
<krabador> perchè, che è successo prima?
 * Elliot77 ho abbandonato da qualche settimana windows e ora mi sto impratichendo sia con ubuntu che con IRC
<krabador> e per forza /me devi mandare ?
<Elliot77> ecco appunto, a cosa serve me? :-(
<Elliot77> che goffo che sono
<Carlin0>  /me ne sbatto
<Elliot77> il mondo è una giungla mi pare di capire
<krabador> adesso?
<Elliot77> chi lo sa...mi attrezzo per la lotta alla sopravvivenza
<krabador> !chat | Elliot77
<ubot-it> Elliot77: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Elliot77> ok, chiaro
<krabador> questo è piu' indicato , per "attrezzarsi" ;)
<Elliot77> ricevuto
<prato> salve a tutti
<prato> avrei bisogno di un aiutino
<lollo> salve, ho scaricato il sistema operativo ubuntu 16.04 e masterizzato il file.iso su un dvd, ho impostato il pc per la partenza nel boot tramite dvd/cd pero comunque parte w10 che ho installato sull'hd come mai?
<f843d0> lollo: probabile che tu non abbia scritto il file iso opportunamente
<f843d0> lollo: se apri la risorsa del dispositivo ottico da un file explorer, vedi il file *.iso, o il contenuto del file *.iso?
<lollo> se leggo quello che c'è nel cd èsce prima ubuntu - 16.04 - desktop-i386.iso
<lollo> se ci clicco sopra mi apre le varie cartelle quali: preseed, pool, pics, isolinux ecc
<f843d0> lollo: nel CD deve comparire subito il contenuto, la modalità scelta per scrivere il file *.iso non è corretta
<f843d0> lollo: non si deve creare un Disco Dati, bisogna Scrivere l'immagine
<lollo> mmm allora riprovo a masterizzare utilizzando un altro programama giusto?
<f843d0> lollo: o anche lo stesso, basta selezionare le voci opportune
<lollo> eccolo, ora sta andando!!!!! grazie mille f843d0!!!
<f843d0> lollo: yw, buona fortuna
<lollo> grazie mille e buona giornata a te!
<prato> salve
<prato> c'è qualcuno?
<f843d0> !qualcuno| prato
<ubot-it> prato: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<prato> ho un problema con steam, mi chiede di installare la s3tc texture support ma non so come si fa
<f843d0> prato: apri un terminale e prova a digitare force_s3tc_enable=true steam
<prato> così però il gioco va molto lento invece prima andava normale
<prato> prima aprivo counter strike, mi loggavo con steam e finita li, se uso qual comando mi  va a scatti
<f843d0> prato: cosa intendi con "prima"? E' stata fatta qualche operazione sul sistema?
<prato> no, semplicemente era più di 1 anno che non giocavo al pc, il sistema è sempre rimasto ubuntu 12.04 lts facendo solo gli aggiornamenti, il kernel è il 3.2.0
<prato> scheda grafica radeon hd 4200
<f843d0> prato: ubuntu 12 è del 2012, forse è cambiato il client Steam nel frattempo?
<prato> in effetti si è aggiornato quando l'ho aperto, sia steam sia counter strike
<prato> cosa posso fare?
<f843d0> prato: e il sistema non ha segnalato aggiornamenti?
<prato> se vado sul gestore aggiornamenti non mi dice niente
<prato> e steam è selezionato in altro software
<prato> lanciando il gioco mi continua a dire: please install s3tc texture support
<prato> risolto
<prato> ho installato libtxc-dxtn-s2tc0
<prato> adesso si avvia anche senza forzare, ma rimane comunque lento
<prato> non come prima ma lentino
<esulu> ciao a tutti
<esulu> a qualcuno è capitato di vedere questi messaggi http://pastebin.com/diWJQ6dp
<esulu> in /var/log/auth.log
<krabador> esulu, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/nobody
<esulu> grazie krabador
<nanucc91> salve ce qulcuno ke mi puo aiutare?
<f843d0> !qualcuno | nanucc91
<ubot-it> nanucc91: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<nanucc91> ho un acer aspire one con sitema operativo windowsXP ma il problem e´ che non va avanti senza che immetto il codice di attivazione, ho pensato di installare Ubuntu perche l ho gia visto e non e molto complesso...qualcuno mi puoi aiutare a installare Ubuntu da una USB oltrepassando questo ostacolo?
<krabador> !installazione | nanucc91
<ubot-it> nanucc91: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<krabador> !usbwin | nanucc91
<ubot-it> nanucc91: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<krabador> !iso | nanucc91
<ubot-it> nanucc91: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<krabador> se hai aspire one, fa tutto questo con lubuntu
<krabador> http://lubuntu.net/
<krabador> anche se ... sono molto pochi i motivi per cui windows "non va avanti senza che immetto il codice di attivazione" ...
<krabador> nanucc91, sei nella condizione di segnalare il modello preciso della cpu ? ("è una intel" non è sufficiente ;) )
<nanucc91> in che senso sono pochi i motvi? non va avanti, se nn immetto il codice di disconnette e torna alla schermata x cambiare utente
<nanucc91> si intel ce l etichetta
<lollo> salve, qualcuno mi saprebbe indicarmi come si puo installare google drive sul sistema operativo ubuntu  16.04?
<krabador> lollo, vuoi che prendiamo il numero ù ?
<lollo> ho trovato dei condici da inserire nel terminale ma quando scarico mi dice che alcuni pacchetti non sono disponibili, mentre il caricamento dice nessun pacchetto trovato :S
<lollo> in che senso il numero?
<krabador> "ho trovato codici da inserire da terminale"
<krabador> senti
<dadexix86> lollo, "dei codici" non significa nulla. Quali sono e quali errori esatti di danno? Usa pastebin. Inoltre, Google Drive non lo puoi installare sul sistema (è un servizio fornito da Google). Quello che vuoi fare magari è installare un client? Quale esattamente?
<krabador> se leggi la prima cosa che ti capita a tiro, non sono non è andata, ma ci sono ottime possibilità che hai smichiato  un sistema appena installato
<krabador> visto che hai fatto il supporto di installazione poco fa
<nanucc91> io sono ancora qui
<krabador> e gnome 3.18, incluso in 16.04, ha il supporto ufficiale
<krabador> nanucc91, rispondi alla domanda , a cui non hai risposto
<nanucc91> ti ho detto che ce l etichetta cono scritto intel
<krabador> e non hai risposto
<f843d0> nanucc91: serve il modello preciso, leggi meglio sopra, grazie
<krabador> visto che è come dire "fiat2
<krabador> "fiat"
<f843d0> 17:52 < krabador> nanucc91, sei nella condizione di segnalare il modello preciso della cpu ? ("è una intel" non è sufficiente ;) )
<krabador> f843d0, eeeh, ma è un utente inesperto, non prendertela.
<angel1404lts> sera a tutti salve krabador
<krabador> !ciao | angel1404lts
<ubot-it> angel1404lts: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<lollo> ho letto che ins
<lollo> inserendo da terminale potrei installare grive tools, pero se c'è qualcosa di migliore e che potete indicarmi ben venga ( visto che oggi è il mio primo gg di ubuntu!!!!!!)
<krabador> lollo, puoii , se hai ubuntu enon ubuntu gnome, installare con   sudo apt-get install gnome-control-center   il control center di gnome, che ti farebbe accedere a google drive ufficialmente
<angel1404lts> krabador ho un piccolo problema con un hp 4045s i7 una volta istallato ubuntu 14.04 in dualboot con winzoz  all riavio del pc grub non viene caricata ma parte direttamente winzoz
<dadexix86> lollo, Grive Tools è morto perché Google ha cambiato le API (vedi la pagina ufficiale https://www.thefanclub.co.za/how-to/ubuntu-google-drive-client-grive-and-grive-tools)
<krabador> lollo, tra l'altro , ti faccio ulteriormente notare, che stai continuando a dire "ho letto " , senza citare le fonti. Fonti che, non ufficiali, in mano ad un utente inesperto , puo' far correre rischi enormi
<krabador> angel1404lts, chiedi al canale, non ad personam
<dadexix86> lollo, il suo erede è overGrive (https://www.thefanclub.co.za/overgrive)
<angel1404lts> ok krabador
<angel1404lts> scusate  ho un piccolo problema con un hp 4045s i7 una volta istallato ubuntu 14.04 in dualboot con winzoz  all riavio del pc grub non viene caricata ma parte direttamente winzoz
<dadexix86> lollo personalmente ti sconsiglio di utilizzare Google Drive, perché Google non lo supporta ufficialmente con nessun client suo
<krabador> !uefi | angel1404lts
<ubot-it> angel1404lts: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI | vedi anche https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<krabador> angel1404lts, 16.04, supporta uefi molto meglio di 14.04, se non è 14.04.4
<lollo> il link dove ho trovato l'articolo è questo http://www.lffl.org/2014/05/grive-tools-il-miglior-client-per.html ,
<angel1404lts> e la 14.04.4 krabador
<krabador> angel1404lts, con i7 16.04 è decisamente una scelta migliore
<krabador> lollo, guida non solo non ufficiale,ma del 2014
<krabador> angel1404lts, va a verificare , quante e quali voci di boot, hai nel bios, dopo l'installazione di ubuntu
<angel1404lts> ne ho 3 una e la legacy 2 hp uefi nativo senza csm e la 3 hp uefi ibrido senza csm
<krabador> l'ordine delle periferiche di boot angel1404lts
<angel1404lts> scusa krabador  la seconda e hp nativa con csm
<krabador> dadexix86, tu li conosci quelli del fan club ?
<dadexix86> krabador, no
<dadexix86> lollo quell'articolo ha già 2 anni, evita di seguire cose così vecchie! :)
<akis24> solo1: chiedi pure qui
<akis24> !aiuto | solo1
<ubot-it> solo1: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<solo1> Ciao,per un aggiornamento non riuscito, ubuntu non parte.
<solo1>  Per salvare i miei file ho masterizzato un cd live.
<solo1> Ho cercato di copiare i miei file ma mi dice che non ho il permesso.
<solo1> ho fatto un aggiornamento ma non è andato a buon fine. ho installato il cd live e ho cercato anche di copiare i miei file ma purtroppo mi dice che non ho i permessi per poterlo fare. Ho provato quindi ad eseguire il comando sudo nautilus e non succede comunque niente. Cosa potrei fare d'altro? Un grazie per l'aiuto.
<gigirock_> solo1, ricapitoliamo....avevi ubuntu funzionante...ma dopo un aggiornamento non riparte ?
<solo1> si va in grub
<gigirock_> solo1, che vuol dire va in grub
<solo1> appare la schermata di gnu grub
<gigirock_> e n succede niente ?
<solo1> no
<solo1> ho provato tutte le voci
<solo1> cmq l'aggiornamento non è andato a buon fine xkè ho avuto la brillante idea di spegnere il pc
<gigirock_> male
<gigirock_> prendi il dvd della live che cosi' salviamo i dati solo1
<solo1> ok grazie
<solo1> messo nel pc lo faccio partire?
<gigirock_> si
<gigirock_> solo1 dovresti riuscire a parlarci da quel pc
<solo1> come?
<gigirock_> solo1, dalla live non hai collegamento internet ?
<CercoAiuto> Buongiorno, oggi ho aggiornato da Ubuntu 14.04 a 16.04. Il mio computer si accende, scelgo Ubuntu da GRUB, ma subito dopo il mio schermo si spegne. Ho provato con nomodeset e funziona, ma non posso cambiare la risoluzione (che rimane 1024x768) e la modifica è momentanea. Grazie
<gigirock_> CercoAiuto, che skeda grafica hai ?
<CercoAiuto> Intel
<CercoAiuto> Sandybridge
<solo1> ok allora mi collego a internet
<CercoAiuto> ho provato a mettere i driver per wily
<CercoAiuto> ma niente
<gigirock_> CercoAiuto,ci stai parlando dal pc incriminato ?
<CercoAiuto> no
<CercoAiuto> da un altro
<CercoAiuto> Windows 10
<CercoAiuto> Ah il mio pc "incriminato" ha 4GB di RAM e ha Ubuntu 16.04 (Unity) 64-bit
<CercoAiuto> Cioè, il mio pc con Ubuntu si accende, ma riesco a far partire il desktop solo dal Recovery Mode, poi ci mette una vita ad accendersi e a caricare il desktop, e la risoluzione è bassa ma risulta l'unica disponibile. Ho sia xorg che mesa-utils se serve
<solo1> sono collegato con il ubuntu cd live
<gigirock_> CercoAiuto, ma attivi i driver nel pannelo dei driver aggiuntivi ?
<gigirock_> solo1, ok vedi l'hardisk ?
<CercoAiuto> nel pannello dei driver aggiuntivi mi mostra solo quello della CPU Intel, e l'ho attivato, nient'altro
<CercoAiuto> Anche in 14.04 c'era solo quello
<solo1> si  nella home ci sono tutti i miei file
<gigirock_> CercoAiuto, e quando attivi quello poi hai schermo nero ?
<CercoAiuto> no
<CercoAiuto> attivato da secoli era
<CercoAiuto> quello
<gigirock_> solo1, e dove li vorresti copiare ?
<CercoAiuto> anche provato a disattivarlo
<gigirock_> CercoAiuto, dovresti fare un bel sudo apt-get update poi upgrade
<CercoAiuto> già fatto
<solo1> ho un hard sidk
<CercoAiuto> 0 updates
<gigirock_> solo1, esterno l'hardisk ?
<gigirock_> solo1, avevi criptato la home ?
<solo1> no
<CercoAiuto> potrei provare a fare un Boot-Repair (ho la USB con il file) ma non credo sia un problema di GRUB...
<gigirock_> CercoAiuto, no e' un problema grafico
<gigirock_> solo1, quindi procedi alla copia per esempio di un solo file.....
<solo1> come
<gigirock_> solo1, sei nella live ?
<solo1> si
<gigirock_> solo1,  e' come usare ubuntu .....mai usato ?
<gigirock_> CercoAiuto, aspe che cerco lumi
<CercoAiuto> @solo1, apri terminale, fai "cp /PERCORSO/AL/PRIMO/FILE /PERCORSO/ALLA/DESTINAZIONE"
<CercoAiuto> semplice no?
<solo1> ok
<CercoAiuto> Ricordati che Linux/mac usa / e non \ come in Windows
<gigirock_> solo1, se apri la finestra dell'hardisk esterno poi la finestra della home ,,,selezioni la home con tasto destro fai copia e poi incolla nella finestra dell'hardisk esterno.....
<CercoAiuto> \ lo usi per i file con gli spazi nel nome
<solo1> ok
<CercoAiuto> Trovato qualcosa gigirock_?
<gigirock_> CercoAiuto, prova dal terminale .... apt-get install --reinstall xserver-xorg-video-intel
<CercoAiuto> Ha dipendenze non soddisfatte (xorg-video-abi-19 ma non è installabile)
<CercoAiuto> dice
<CercoAiuto> faccio apt-get install -f?
<solo1> non mi ha copiato tutto
<krabador> solo1, hai presente sudo ?
<solo1> si
<solo1> cosa devo fare
<krabador> solo1, individua i files che non sono stati copiati e rimanda il comando con sudo
<Siraman25> Come posso connettermi alla rete wifi di casa mia con kubuntu??
<Siraman25> Grazie mille!!!
<Siraman25> A chi mi risponde
<krabador> Siraman25, sei qui con questa kubuntu?
<Siraman25> si
<krabador> Siraman25, apri il terminale
<Siraman25> ok
<krabador> sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> copi questo , incolli nel terminale , invio
<krabador> sudo lshw -C network | pastebinit
<krabador> stessa cosa
<prato> salve, ho un problema con counter strike, ho i ping tra 250 e 400 e fa fatica a caricare le mappe, ho ubuntu 12.04 lts e la scheda grafica è una radeon hd 4200, prima andava bene, ma adesso anche con le opzioni grafiche a zero è ingiocabile
<krabador> prato, hd 4xxx non è piu' suportata dai catalyst, se non da una versione particolarmente vecchia
<solo1> quindi sul terminale scrivo sudo apt
<solo1> ho dato il comando
<prato> @krabador, è un po che non ci gioco ma fino all'anno scorso andava.
<krabador> prato, se aggiorni 12.04 a qualcosa di piu' recente, come 16.04, puoi usare il driver radeon che negli ultimi anni è in sviluppo unificato con la stessa amd
<solo1> niente non si copiano tutti i file
<prato> krabador, se uso la 14.04 lts? il pc è un po vecchiotto e ho paura che mettendoli una versione troppo nuova si rallenti.
<krabador> prato, lubuntu 16.0
<krabador> 16.04
<prato> non mi trovo con lubuntu, ho sempre usato ubuntu. se metto i driver vecchi?
<krabador> leggera, e con kernel 4.4 , con modulo amdgpu, e driver radeon ottimizzati.
<krabador> prato, se vuoi metterti in condizioni di usare hd 4xxx al meglio, conviene usare qualcosa con kernel post 4.2
<prato> potrei aggiornare solo il kernel, io adesso ho 3.2.0
<krabador> prato, linux non è proprio come giocare con i lego, se non sei esperto
<krabador> ubuntu è una distribuzione molto customizzata, dove molti componenti chiave sono allineati
<prato> krabador, capito, rischierei che non va più niente, la 14.04 è meglio dici?
<krabador> 4 anni di sviluppo di qualsiasi cosa, sono anni luce
<krabador> prato, no
<krabador> ma libero di interpretare le mie risposte come ti pare
<prato> krabador, quindi non mi consigli la 14.04 ma bensi la 16.04? il pc è un AMD Phenom(tm) II X2 545 Processor × 2 4 gb di ram e radeon hd 4200
<krabador> prato, puo' andare alla grande
<krabador> con questa configurazione, non è roba scarsa
<krabador> prato, puoi farti un'idea di come gira, facendoti una pendrive usb mandandola in boot con "prova ubuntu senza installare"
<prato> e ho provato e gira più lento di adesso
<prato> krabador, la 14.04 con kernel 4.2? girerà meglio o uguale alla 16.04?
<krabador> prato, non ti consiglio di fare il dottor frankenstein con qualcosa che conosci poco
<krabador> prato, unity negli anni ha avuto una sua evoluzione
<krabador> ma per esempio, con una configurazioen con cpu piu' scarsa della tua , stessa ram , cpu piu' scarsa e scheda grafica allineata, gnome 3 va una scheggia
<krabador> !derivate | prato
<ubot-it> prato: http://www.ubuntu.com/about/about-ubuntu/flavours - http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate | Download derivate: http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<krabador> se poi è qualcosa che è stettamente legato a steam , puoi provare a cancellare/rinominare  ~/.steam  , reinstallare steam e vedere che succede
<prato> Il problema è che fino a l'anno scorso andava bene, non so cosa sia successo per non farlo andare più
<krabador> prato, "fino all'anno scorso" ---> le cose cambiano da una settimana all'altra, figurati in un anno,
<prato> ma io sono sempre rimasto con ubuntu 12.04 lts e il pc è sempre quello
<krabador> steam non sta a guardare.
<ChiedoAiuto> Eccomi
<prato> krabador, mi consigli di installare dal gestore aggiornamenti o da cd da zero?
<krabador> da 0
<krabador> con 12.04 faresti 2 passaggi
<ChiedoAiuto> Ho un problema, ho aggiornato a 16.04 ma lo schermo mi si spegne al boot, riesco a bootare con Recovery Mode, ma la risoluzione è sballata. Un altro mi ha detto di reinstallare i driver, ma ho già fatto e niente
<ChiedoAiuto> krabador
<prato> rassicurante.... lol
<ChiedoAiuto> provato anche con altri schermi scheda Intel Sandybridge
<krabador> !ripristino | ChiedoAiuto
<ubot-it> ChiedoAiuto: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<prato> grazie dell'assistenza, buona serata.
<ChiedoAiuto> non è danneggiato
<ChiedoAiuto> ho gia provato un'installazione in precedenza
<krabador> ChiedoAiuto, con supporto di installaziione di 16.04
<ChiedoAiuto> stesso risultato
<ChiedoAiuto> krabador è un problema grafico, forse dovrei provare un fresh install o da cd, perché nell'aggiornamento dei pacchetti vengono rimossi
<krabador> ChanServ, "ho aggiornato a 16.04" ---> aggiornamento finito male (e possono essere diversi i motivi) . Hai provato 16.04 in sessione di prova ?
<ChiedoAiuto> ho notato che il /etc/X11/xorg.conf è vuoto
<krabador> ChiedoAiuto, "ripristino " di fatto, se leggessi il link
<ChiedoAiuto> no comunque non è "finito male"
<krabador> è un'installazione pulita
<ChiedoAiuto> sisi
<krabador> ChanServ, se non fosse finito male , funzionerebbe tutto.
<krabador> ripristino è un'installazione pulita, che non cancella la /home
<ChiedoAiuto> si ma come è possibile che 2 aggiornamenti su 2 vengono male
<ChiedoAiuto> 1. agguornamento: da 14.04 a 16.04 / 2. da MATE 15.10 a MATE 16.04
<ChiedoAiuto> allora provo
<ChiedoAiuto> intanto però devo scaricare la iso
<krabador> Hai provato 16.04 in sessione di prova ?
<ChiedoAiuto> no
<krabador> prova.
<ChiedoAiuto> non ho scaricato la iso
<ChiedoAiuto> ho fatto dal gestore aggornamenti
<krabador> e una volta scaricata la iso, prova sessione di prova.
<ChiedoAiuto> sarebbe "Try Ubuntu without Installing" ?
<krabador> si
<ChiedoAiuto> poi faccio Install Ubuntu 16.04
<ChiedoAiuto> e Reinstalla Ubuntu 16.04
<krabador> come dice la guida.
<ChiedoAiuto> Poi prosegue come un'installazione normale?
<ChiedoAiuto> E se poi non viene risolto nulla?
<krabador> secondo te, perchè sto insistendo a farti provare la 16.04 in live '
<krabador> ?
<ChiedoAiuto> ;D
<ChiedoAiuto> :D
<ChiedoAiuto> Poi sto facendo la collezione di ISO (sul serio) ho 8.10, 14.04 e ora 16.04
<krabador> e perchè hai 8.10 ?
<ChiedoAiuto> Il mio primo Ubuntu ;D
<krabador> quello non si scorda mai .
<ChiedoAiuto> comunque se nn funziona provo anche un clean install 16.04 altrimenti torno a 14.04
<krabador> http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/ ---> ce le hanno tutte
<ChiedoAiuto> :O
<krabador> solo1, al di la di una questione puramente legata ai permessi , possono non servirti, i files che non risci a copiare
<Rebecca92> sto avendo problemi con i driver video , nvidia , dopo avanzamento .
<Rebecca92> il gestore dei driver non rileva nemmeno la scheda video
<krabador> Rebecca92, nvidia quale ?
<Rebecca92> krabador, gtx 780
<krabador> processore intel con integrata ?
<Rebecca92> hydro coopper evga
<Rebecca92> no , amd 4130
<Rebecca92> fx
<Rebecca92> tra l'altro è una preview engeniering
<krabador> Rebecca92, schermo completamente nero, o nomodeset va ?
<Rebecca92> krabador, funziona tutto . pure il rendering del kde
<gigirock> e allora....
<krabador> ecco, praticamente .
<Rebecca92> flash e altre cose tipo i giochi vanno ralllentatissimi
<krabador> Rebecca92, hai 361 ?
<Rebecca92> 361 cosa?^
<gigirock> driver nvidia 361 Rebecca92
<Rebecca92> non lo so
<gigirock> lol
<Rebecca92> la gestione driver resta vuoita
<krabador> Rebecca92, dpkg -l | grep nvidia
<Rebecca92> dpkg -l | grep nvidia
<krabador> Rebecca92, hai prestato il nick a qualcuno ?
<Rebecca92> krabador, what ?
<Rebecca92> http://paste.fedoraproject.org/
<krabador> Rebecca92, ok, tu che hai preso il nick a rebecca, chiama Rebecca92 , e falla venire qui al terminale
<Rebecca92> krabador, ho mal di testa
<krabador> Rebecca92, puoi anche incollare la linea che dice la versione del driver
<Rebecca92> cristo santo
<Rebecca92> che minchia sto facendo??
<Rebecca92> http://pastebin.com/E40fuVjQ
<krabador> Rebecca92, sudo apt-get remove --purge nvidia-*
<krabador> Rebecca92, sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<Rebecca92> lol
<Rebecca92> ho kde
<krabador> ah, #eddillo
<krabador> allora solo sudo apt-get remove --purge nvidia-*
<Rebecca92> [23:49:28] <Rebecca92> krabador, funziona tutto . pure il rendering del kde
<Rebecca92> disinstallato
<krabador> Rebecca92, reinstallalo , l'ultimo, che visto che hai roba nvidia in rc, potrebbe avere noie
<Rebecca92> non ho capito
<Rebecca92> che dovrei fare ?
<jester-> un bel apt-get autoremove
<krabador> anche
<Rebecca92> magari un autoclean
<krabador> eh, la presenza o meno dei deb, è solo storage.
<Rebecca92> lo so
<Rebecca92> ora?
<krabador> Rebecca92, reinstallalo magari dopo un riavvio
<Rebecca92> reinstallare cosa?
<krabador> niente Rebecca92 .
<Rebecca92> krabador, nvidia driver o kubuntu-desktop?
<krabador> nvidia
<Rebecca92> krabador, installo i 361 ?
<krabador> si
<jester-> Rebecca92:  sudo dpkg --purge `dpkg -l | egrep "^rc" | cut -d ' ' -f3`
<jester-> leva dalle palle gli rc
<Rebecca92> mi sta disisntallando il mondo
<Rebecca92> normale ?
<Rebecca92> http://pastebin.com/rUNTKzQv
<krabador> beh, con roba come libmessagecore4 (4:4.14.6-0ubuntu1)
<krabador> non ci fai piu' niente
<Rebecca92> krabador, sudo apt-get install nvidia-361
<Rebecca92> sic et simpliciter ?
<krabador> yes
<Rebecca92> =
<Rebecca92> what's bumblebee ?
<Rebecca92> !info bumblebee
<ubot-it> bumblebee (source: bumblebee): NVIDIA Optimus support for Linux. In component universe, is extra. Version 3.2.1-9 (wily), package size 47 kB, installed size 180 kB
<Rebecca92> vade retro satana!
<gigirock> bambule
<krabador> tanto non ti serve
<Rebecca92> reboot immagino
<krabador> yes
<Rebecca92> grazie
<Rebecca92> krabador++
<krabador> de nada, speriamo che risolvi
<Rebecca92> ah, non c'è pollo qua
<Rebecca92> a dopo
<Rebecca92> nente
<Rebecca92> mi sa che mi tengo gli open per un po'
<Rebecca92>  tanto andavano bene lo stesso
<Rebecca92> flash si è di nuovo schiantato ,come pure urbanterror
<krabador> beh, nouveau ha un gap non da poco
<krabador> rispetto agli nvidia
<Rebecca92> uhnm
<Rebecca92> mi si blocca addirittura firefox se avvio una instanza flash ora
<krabador> da 4.5 in poi , ci sono state delle migliorie , che aumenteranno man mano
<krabador> Rebecca92, ma flash 11.2 ?
<Rebecca92> pepperflash via freshplayer
<krabador> o pepperflash/fresh
<Rebecca92> 200'.0306
<Rebecca92> 200.0.0.306
<Rebecca92> mi sta scaldando la gpu in maniera incredibile . il waterblock bolle
<Rebecca92> boh
<krabador> Rebecca92, ma nvidia-361 è correttamente installato , o s'è inceppato ?
<Rebecca92> dpkg -l | grep nvidia ii  nvidia-361                                      361.42-0ubuntu2                              amd64        NVIDIA binary driver - version 361.42 ii  nvidia-opencl-icd-361                           361.42-0ubuntu2                              amd64        NVIDIA OpenCL ICD ii  nvidia-prime                                    0.8.2                                        amd64        Tools to enable NVIDIA's Prime ii
<Rebecca92> nvidia-settings
<krabador> Rebecca92, nvidia-settings che dice ?
<krabador> Rebecca92, dpkg -l | xserver-xorg
<krabador> Rebecca92, dpkg -l | xserver-driver
<Rebecca92> dpkg -l | xserver-xorg
<Rebecca92> http://pastebin.com/wH9r1DPJ
<Rebecca92> il secondo non da output
<krabador> ok, nvidia-settings che dice ^
<Rebecca92> che ti serve in particolare ?
<krabador> cosa dice a riguardo della scheda
<Rebecca92> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Rebecca92> http://prnt.sc/az7mxw
<Rebecca92> krabador,
<krabador> beh, tutto a posto
<Rebecca92> perchè diamine sto casino con flash?
<krabador> Rebecca92, chromium e pepperflash ?
<DAMN3dg1rl> firefox with pepperflash via freshplayer
<DAMN3dg1rl> su firefox crasha tutto
<krabador> ecco, chromium?
<DAMN3dg1rl> su chrome è rallentato
<DAMN3dg1rl> [00:44:46] [Comunicazione] -NickServ- Registered : Oct 27 21:35:41 2009 (6y 26w 6d ago)
#ubuntu-it 2017-04-24
<Mr_Pan> buongiorno
<alessandro12345> buongiorno, non riesco a rinstallare ubuntu
<Mr_Pan> !dettagli | alessandro12345
<Mr_Pan> !installazione
<ubot-it> alessandro12345: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<alessandro12345> grazie per il supporto, utilizzo ubuntu 16.10 con ambiente grafico xubuntu e vorrei formattare completamente il pc per poi installare xubuntu 17.04, come devo procedere? avevo pensato di reinstallare ubuntu dal bios utilizzando un dvd ma non parte l'installazione e s avvia ubuntu normalmente
<Carlin0> alessandro12345, ti da problemi la 16.10 ?
<alessandro12345> si, inoltre il software updater si chiude in modo anomalo da ormai giorni
<Carlin0> che problemi hai con la 16.10 alessandro12345 ?
<alessandro12345> non riesco ad effettuare l'aggiornamento ad ubuntu 17.04 visto che il software updater non me lo permette e quindi lo volevo rinstallare completamente, ma non ci riesci neanche così..
<alessandro12345> (riesco invece che "riesci")
<Carlin0> alessandro12345, la 17.04 è ancora un po immatura personalmente se non hai particolari problemi ti sconsiglio di avanzare di versione
<Carlin0> aspetterei che la sistemino un pochetto
<alessandro12345> ok graze per il suggerimento ma io è comunque settimane che non riesco a fare aggiornamenti al pc perchè il software updater s blocca
<Carlin0> alessandro12345, sei su ubuntu ora ?
<alessandro12345> s
<alessandro12345> si
<Carlin0> alessandro12345, apri un terminale e  scrivi sudo apt install pastebinit
<alessandro12345> provo subito
<Carlin0> alessandro12345, sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<Carlin0> alessandro12345, il 2° comando genera un link , incollalo qui
<alessandro12345> mi da degli errori, come faccio ad inoltrarli a lei?
<Carlin0> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<alessandro12345> https://thepasteb.in/p/vghOxgqWGJjs3
<Carlin0> alessandro12345, cat -n /etc/apt/sources.list
<Carlin0> metti in paste
<alessandro12345> https://thepasteb.in/p/98hRQKAR51WUk
<Carlin0> alessandro12345, hai pasticciato per bene il sources.list
<alessandro12345> infatti vorrei resettare tutto, ma non ci riesco
<Carlin0> hai detto che usi xubuntu ?
<alessandro12345> la mia vera distribuzione sarebbe lubuntu da chi poi ho messo l'ambiente grafico xubuntu
<alessandro12345> cui (invece che "chi")
<Carlin0> ok alessandro12345 sudo mousepaddd /etc/apt/sources.list
<Carlin0> ops
<Carlin0> ok alessandro12345 sudo mousepad /etc/apt/sources.list
<Carlin0> alessandro12345, ti si apre un file , cancella tutto e aspetta che ti preparo cosa mettergli dentro
<alessandro12345> ok, cancello tutto tutto?
<alessandro12345> fatto
<Carlin0> incolla dentro quello che leggi in questo paste
<Carlin0> http://sprunge.us/KWaU
<Carlin0> incolli salvi e chiudi
<alessandro12345> fatto
<Carlin0> alessandro12345, sudo apt update
<Carlin0> da errori ?
<alessandro12345> per ora no, è in lavorazione
<Carlin0> quando ha finito dimmelo
<Carlin0> sopratutto se da o non da errori
<alessandro12345> fatto, dice che 9 pacchetti possono essere aggiornati
<Carlin0> alessandro12345, sudo apt -y dist-upgrade
<Carlin0> ok alessandro12345 ora i repo sono a posto , io aspetterei un attimo prima di passare alla 17.04 poi vedi tu
<Carlin0> devo scappare ...
<alessandro12345> ok grazie per il Suo aiuto, grande Ubuntu!
<alessandro12345> si è verificato un errore..
<Mr_Pan> alessandro12345, che errore .. paste
<alessandro12345> era un errore di samba, l'ho risolto eliminandolo, grazie lo stesso
<Mr_Pan> ok
<pollone> Ciao a tutti, è qui che posso ottenere aiuto per Ubuntu?
<cristian_c> pollone: beh, quale versione di ubuntu?
<Mr_Pan> !dettagli | pollone
<ubot-it> pollone: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<pollone> In precedenza avevo Xubuntu 16.04, ora ho la 16.10 ed è quest ultima che da dei problemi
<pollone> Scusate non avevo capito che funzionasse così, ora mi spiego
<cristian_c> pollone: installata da zero?
<pollone> Allora, io ho da tempo un acer aspire 5742g e circa un mesetto fa ho deciso di dargli nuova vita installando la versione di Xubunut 16.04
<pollone> Questa mattina ho dato un occhiata alle impostazioni e ho selezionato la voce riguardante gli aggiornamenti software affinche potessi ricevere aggiornamenti per qualunque versione ed è stato li che mi è giunta la notifica della disponibilità della versione 16.10
<cristian_c> quinsi hai avanzato
<cristian_c> *quindi
<pollone> Ho deciso quindi di procedere con l'aggiornamento ed è proceduto tutto regolarmente senza dare alcun errore nè niente. Una volta terminato mi è stato chiesto il riavvio del computer ed è qui che è iniziato il problema
<Mr_Pan> da una LTS a una standard
<pollone> Si esatto
<pollone> Solo che il computer si avvia normalmente arriva fino alla schermata della mia scrivania ma ne il mouse ne il tochpad ne la tastiera funzionano più
<cristian_c> pollone: neanche mouse e tastiera esterni?
<pollone> No niente da fare
<cristian_c> pollone: puoi entrare in modalità di ripristino?
<pollone> Il mouse è ottico e la corrente gli arriva perche sotto è illuminato
<pollone> Sisi dal menu di boot la tastiera funziona
<cristian_c> pollone: puoi entrare in una shell di root e attivare il collegamento ethernet?
<pollone> Allora sono nel menu di ripristino
<cristian_c> pollone: shell di root
<pollone> Ok ci sono
<cristian_c> pollone: ok, digita: ifconfig -a
<pollone> Ok fatto
<cristian_c> pollone: manda una schermata
<cristian_c> !image | pollone
<ubot-it> pollone: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<pollone> E' un po complicata la questione perchè sto scrivendo da un altro portatile
<pollone> Ora prova a inviare un immagine
<cristian_c> pollone: una foto
<pollone> Ok solo un attimo
<pollone> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/ICjuK8LdQWmUSfvDcKAi?signature=8c2ee9b1cbe2ea68e47b36b9cee7d4f2de4ca4b6b180fdfcde524565bd6ac325&policy=eyJleHBpcnkiOjE0OTMwNjMxMjZ9
<cristian_c> pollone: digita: dhclient enp2s0
<cristian_c> dovrebbe attivare la connessione ethernet
<pollone> Domanda stupida: dovrei collegare un cavo lan o è un comando che funziona anche per la rete wireless?
<cristian_c> 20:50] <cristian_c> pollone: puoi entrare in una shell di root e attivare il collegamento ethernet?
<pollone> Se mi dici come ci sono
<cristian_c> pollone: il cavo è stato collegato?
<pollone> Un secondo
<cristian_c> altrimenti la vedo dura....
<pollone> Ok direi che è andata
<pollone> Il terminale è in attesa di un'altra istruzione
<cristian_c> pollone: ifconfig -a
<pollone> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/GaB17pGSG2CMp4U7alyZ?signature=882dbb9d9230ee2af91bef937bc265bfe903e2803b9e875bcc3c445ec0130ac9&policy=eyJleHBpcnkiOjE0OTMwNjM2OTJ9
<pollone>  https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/TFz8AReQ9GuRiPT582vT?signature=8cfcd0e9419ee5d500f90944baeb62ba3e1a254e5d8cbfe897460bfbd4365e30&policy=eyJleHBpcnkiOjE0OTMwNjM3MTN9
<pollone> Questo è l'output
<cristian_c> pollone: è collegato
<pollone> Okok perfetto dimmi tutto
<cristian_c> pollone: digita: sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<pollone> Da un bel po di problemi
<pollone> A partire da repository, problemi nell 'eseguire unlink di file
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> !image | pollone
<ubot-it> pollone: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<pollone> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/jZ6rznpMTKeF92oKnmHk?signature=c3d37c6634bb41d2a1dabc8f4150a66bdc63145e6d2931aae7ea6e6ab49bc9e2&policy=eyJleHBpcnkiOjE0OTMwNjQ1NjN9
<pollone> Questo è l'output è tutto cosi
<cristian_c> pollone: un ttimo
<cristian_c> pollone: ok, ho visto
<pollone> Ok rimango in attesa
<cristian_c> pollone: scusa l'attesa
<cristian_c> pollone: hai i repository incasinati
<pollone> Ok ci sono
<cristian_c> pollone: inoltre, avevi attivato i repository proposed
<cristian_c> che sono anche altamente instabili
<cristian_c> non capisco per quale motivo tu li abbia attivati
<pollone> Intendi tipo ppa e roba simile?
<pollone> Perché mi pareva di averli deselezionati e aver lasciato solo partner di canonical in quanto mi davano problemi
<cristian_c> pollone: per certi versi, i proposed sono pure peggio
<cristian_c> pollone: quindi avevi anche ppa sulla 16.04?
<cristian_c> pollone: deselezionare repository non ti riporta nelle condizioni iniziali
<cristian_c> sarebbe servito anche il revert
<pollone> Nono sono certo di averli tolti perchè generavano degli errori durante apt-get update
<cristian_c> dei pacchetti coinvolti
<cristian_c> pollone: e in tutto questo, ppa+proposed, hai anche effettuato avanzamento
<cristian_c> forte
<cristian_c> pollone: come diceva un tizio verso mezzanotte: fatti una domanda e datti una risposta
<pollone> Quindi come proponi di procedere?
<cristian_c> sul perché no vanno più taatiera e mouse
<cristian_c> pietroalbini: reinstallazione totale
<cristian_c> della 16.10
<cristian_c> anzi
<cristian_c> pollone: o scarichi la 17.04, oppure reinstalli la 16.04
<cristian_c> pollone: reinstallazione totale
<pollone> Okok
<pollone> Questa strada però ho già provato a percorrerla oggi pomeriggio dato che già ho un dvd con sopra la iso della 16.04
<cristian_c> pollone: mica tanto
<pollone> Ma nonostante nel menù del boot abbia impostato l'unita del lettore cd-dvd come prima non mi avvia il processo di installazione ma prosegue con il caricamento del so
<cristian_c> visto che prima hai affermato di aver effettuato l'avanzamento da 16.04 a 16.10
<cristian_c> pollone: e che problemi a far partire l'installazione una volta entrato nel desktop?
<cristian_c> *hai
<pollone> Non viene fuori proprio la procedura di installazione
<cristian_c> pollone: non è presente l'icona nel desktop?
<pollone> No
<cristian_c> pollone: nel senso, ma la live parte?
<pollone> No è quello che intendo
<cristian_c> e allora è il boot che non riesci a fare
<pollone> Esatto
<cristian_c> pollone: hai masterizzato su dvd?
<pollone> Si
<cristian_c> hai controllato md5?
<cristian_c> del file .iso
<pollone> Si
<pollone> Sisi
<cristian_c> pollone: hai masterizzato  a bassa velocità?
<pollone> Certo
<pollone> Il disco è lo stesso che ho usato a suo tempo per installare la 16.04
<cristian_c> quando inserisci il dvd su un qualunque sistema, viene aperto dal sistema operativo e visualizzate le directory al suo interno?
<cristian_c> pollone: è un pc con uefi?
<pollone> Nono controllai a suo tempo
<cristian_c> pollone: non è che s'è rovinato il dvd?
<pollone> Ho anche modificato la boot priority order mettendo l'unita cdrom per prima
<cristian_c> pollone: il bios ha l'odine di boot impostato correttamente?
<cristian_c> ok
<pollone> Direi di no è sempre rimasto all'interno della sua confezione
<pollone> Anche nella 16.10, seppur non riesca ad usare le periferiche di input, quando inserisco il cd me lo legge
<pollone> Ma all'avvio no
<cristian_c> pollone: quindi se ora inerisci il dvd su un pc con windows, non accade niente?
<pollone> Quello non l'ho provato
<pollone> L'ho provato solo sul pc "corrotto"
<cristian_c> pollone: quando inserisci il dvd nel masterizzatore, il led funziona? Emette i tipici suoni di caricamento?
<pollone> Si anche all'accensione del computer
<cristian_c> pollone: ma viene completamente ignorato dal pc, giusto?
<pollone> Esatto
<cristian_c> non apparendo niente sullo schermo
<cristian_c> pollone: a questo punto, io proverei con l'usb
<pollone> Ti riferisci a quando sono sulla schermata principale dopo l'avvio? Una volta caricato il sistema operativo e tutto?
<cristian_c> pollone: scarica rufus su windows, esso trasferirà sull'usb il file .iso
<cristian_c> pollone: non ho capito la tua domanda
<pollone> No va bhe lascia stare
<pollone> Quindi ricapitolando la soluzione è reinstallare una versione di Xubuntu=
<pollone> ?
<cristian_c> se c'è un problema o meno col dvd, dovresti poterlo aggirare tramite l'uab
<cristian_c> usb
<pollone> Allora proverò con l'installazione da usb
<cristian_c> pollone: hai nettamente compromesso il tuo sistema con operazioni azzardate sui repository
<cristian_c> pollone: nulla comunque ti vieta di effettuare un backup dei dati personali (da live)
<pollone> Nono quello non è un problema
<pollone> Mi pare strano però la storia dei repository perchè sono convinto di aver lasciato solo partner di Canonical
<cristian_c> pollone: la schermata l'hai postata tu
<pollone> Quindi il consiglio per i prossimi repository qual'è?
<cristian_c> non me la sono inventata io
<cristian_c> pollone: non attivare i proposed
<cristian_c> tra l'altro quanso li attivi c'è un un messaggio di pericolo grosso così, che ti avverte dei rischi
<cristian_c> in software & aggiornamenti
<cristian_c> pollone: https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/jZ6rznpMTKeF92oKnmHk?signature=c3d37c6634bb41d2a1dabc8f4150a66bdc63145e6d2931aae7ea6e6ab49bc9e2&policy=eyJleHBpcnkiOjE0OTMwNjQ1NjN9
<pollone> Non mi è mai comparso nessun tipo di alert se non il gestore delle chiavi che mi domandasse le password
<pollone> Però va bene comunque starò più attento
<cristian_c> pollone: l'alert è stampato sulla tab stessa in cui si attivano i repositoey
<cristian_c> ed è già presente in 16.04, software & aggiornamenti
<cristian_c> pollone: possibilmente evita anche i ppa
<pollone> Partner di canonical quindi li potrò lasciare o manco quelli?
<cristian_c> pollone: facci caso, la tab dei proposed è quella a destra della tab driver aggiuntivi
<cristian_c> pollone: partner non dovrebbe fare danni
<cristian_c> gli unici da non toccare sono i proposed
<pollone> Ok quindi quelli forniti da terze parti, giusto?
<cristian_c> e infatti li hanno spostati su una tab a parte, per evitare che l'utente ci clicchi compulsivamente
<pollone> Ecco per quanto riguarda i driver aggiuntivi, conviene lasciare le impostazioni già presenti di default o scaricare quelli proprietari?
<pollone> Spero di non aver scritto una stupidaggine ma non avendo le impostazioni sotto naso vado un po a memoria
<pollone> Perchè ad esempio per la mia scheda grafica nvidia erano presenti più scelte in termini di driver
<cristian_c> pollone: per la nvidia quelli dei repo vanno bene, li puoi attivare da driver aggiuntivi, testandoli puoi verificare quale dicessi va meglio
<cristian_c> sul tuo pc
<cristian_c> *quale di essi
<pollone> Okok solo un ultima domanda che poi è una curiosità, l'utilizzo di wine e di conseguenza l'installazione di alcuni programmi che girerebbero solo su windows può essere causa di problemi?
<cristian_c> pollone: con wine varia da caso a caso, alcuni programmi vanno al primo colpo, altri vanno solo smanettandoci, altri ancora funzioneranno in modo parziale, e altri non funzioneranno mai con wine
<cristian_c> pollone: a tal proposito, ti conviene andare sul sito winehq, e verificare caso per caso il supporto alle varie applicazioni nel database di wine
<pollone> Okok perfetto
<pollone> Grazie mille per la disponibilità e per la pazienza ma ci tenevo molto a risolvere questo problema perchè mi trovo molto bene con questo os e non volevo abbandonare questa strada
<cristian_c> pollone: di niente, enjoy
<pollone> Quindi grazie mille per l'aiuto speriamo vada tutto bene e buona serata a tutti!
#ubuntu-it 2017-04-25
<cavallogoloso> salve a tutti, c'è un modo per resettare le impostazioni di digitazione?
<cavallogoloso> non riesco più a digitare chiocciola e altro..
<Mr_Pan> cavallogoloso, forse hai impostato una tastiera non italiana  ?
<cavallogoloso> provo un attimo, grazie Mr pan
<cavallogoloso> niente da fare...
<Mr_Pan> cavallogoloso, apri il terminae e digita    sudo dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration
<Mr_Pan> cavallogoloso, segui le istruzioni a videoe riconfigura la tastiera come ti serve
<Mr_Pan> Janvitus, ciao
<cavallogoloso> ok grazie
<Mr_Pan> cavallogoloso, funziona correttamente ora ?
<pac> Buongiorno
<Mr_Pan> !ciao ! pac
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'ciao ! pac'
<Mr_Pan> !ciao | pac
<ubot-it> pac: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<pac> ho un mac su cui si trovava ubuntu 17.04, ho voluto installare l'interfaccia grafica di gnome ed da allora non ho più possibilità i fare il boot di ubuntu. Refit mi sembra regolarmente installato, avete dei suggerimenti?
<Mr_Pan> pac, come hai installato gnome  ?  che significa che non puoi fare il boot ?
<cavallogoloso> problema risolto!!!!@@@@
<cavallogoloso> grazie mille
<pac> Mr_Pan: ho seguito la guida wiki e prima di farlo all'avvio della macchina potevo selezionare mac o linux ora va direttamente in mac senza altre possibilità.
<Mr_Pan> pac, linka la guida
<pac> Mr_Pan:http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/Gnome/Installazione
<pac> Mr_Pan:http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/Gnome/Installazione
<Mr_Pan> pac, apri con un editor il file /efi/refit/refit.conf e controlla nella sezione default_selection  quale S.O. avvii in automatico
<pac> Mr_Pan: non ci capisco molto http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/24453000/
<Mr_Pan> pac sembrerebbe tutto in ordine nel file conf
<Mr_Pan> pac questo lo hai letto http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UbuntuMacIntel
<novello> ciao ragazzi, ho firefox molto rallentato in avvio, anche thunderbird si avvia lentamente.... una volta partito non riscontro nessuna anomalia, il problema è solo all'avvio
<Mr_Pan> !chat | novello
<novello> :)
<novello> ciao
<ubot-it> novello: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<novello> se posso chiedere una cosa, è normale che partano due processi fi ff ?
<Carlin0> novello, che pc hai ? che cpu ? quanta ram ? che scheda video ?
<Mr_Pan> novello, si normale... per quanto rigurda l avvio lento normale poi dipende se hai plugin che devono essere caricati
<novello> spiego meglio la mia situazione
<Carlin0> novello, dacci prima dettagli tecnici
<Carlin0> se no è inutile
<novello> 4000 mb ram, scheda video nvidia 9600, Intel® Core™2 Duo CPU P7350 @ 2.00GHz × 2
<[Enrico]> novello: vecchiotto, la CPU non aiuta molto. Tuttavia il collo di bottiglia principale per l'avvio di firefox e thunderbird molto probabilmente è il disco rigido molto lento. L'unica opzione, senza cambiare computer, è prendere un SSD se trovi un modello compatibile
<[Enrico]> ma sinceramente non ne vale molto la pena
<[Enrico]> per un pc così vecchio
<novello> questo problema in passato già si è presentato, ma per magia si è risolto da solo senza la corispondenza di agiornamenti di software
<novello> fino a ieri mattina cliccavo icona e partiva ff
<novello> oggi clicco e ci vogliono 20 secondi :(
<Mr_Pan> novello detta cosi aiuta poco ... bisognerebbe capire se hai aggiunto sw, estensioni ai browser o semplicemnte il tuo HD magari ha problemi ...
<Mr_Pan> troppe variabili
<[Enrico]> novello: sul mio laptop, un discreta bestia, ce ne vogliono 5 dopo un riavvio, con 4 tab aperti (e ho anche 7 estensioni, nessun plugin). Non mi sembra così strano sinceramente che ci metta 20 secondi su un PC così vecchio
<novello> anke se ieri cliccavo e partiva subito?
<Mr_Pan> novello, comunque leggi >>> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Navigazione/Firefox/Configurazione
<novello> da ieri ad oggi non ho installato ne estensioni ne plugin
<Carlin0> novello, anche mia nonna prima correva
<novello> può essere da un giorno all'altro tanta differenza?
<novello> riconosco che ho diversi plugin che fermano script
<novello> ma ff andava s4empre una bomba in avvio
<novello> ora va cmq molto bene una volta partito
<novello> mi rode solo aspettare che parta
<Carlin0> novello, oltretutto su un pc simile sarebbe + consigliato xubuntu , perchè se hai già parecchie risorse impegnate di partenza non aiuta
<[Enrico]> novello: impostalo per partire automaticamente all'avvio... tanto lo sai che lo apri prima o poi
<Carlin0> è tutto molto relativo
<[Enrico]> novello: puoi fare un test. spegni firefox, esegui questo in un terminale: sudo bash -c 'echo 1 > /proc/sys/vm/drop_caches', poi avvia firefox e vedi quanto ci mette
<novello> a pc appena accesa ho 850 mb impegnati su 4000, arrivo al massimo al 60% di ram quando uso tutte applicazioni necessarie
<Carlin0> novello, la ram non è tutto conta anche la cpu
<novello> enrico il comando libera caches?
<[Enrico]> novello: esatto, quindi il computer deve rileggere il disco rigido per avviare firefox
<novello> ho gia liberata, ma non va lo stesso
<Carlin0> pensate di risolvere tutto solo aumentando la ram ma non è così
<[Enrico]> novello: liberare la cache è una cosa brutta, si fa solo per test
<novello> :)
<[Enrico]> novello: hai un PC vecchio, con un disco vecchio e lento. I tempi sono quelli temo
<Mr_Pan> nel link che inviato c'é un paragrafo su ocme velociyyare avvio di FF
<[Enrico]> se i developer fanno un cambiamento su un PC moderno nemmeno se ne accorgono che hanno appena aggiunto 10 secondi a un PC vecchio
<[Enrico]> il collo di bottiglia principale è il disco rigido, ma anche il resto non è il massimo
<[Enrico]> per questo suggerivo l'aggiornamento del disco se reputi che ne valga la pena
<Carlin0> la cpu
<novello> cmq come già detto è un  problema che si è già presentato, pensavo che fosse rallentato per i vari plugin inseriti, è quindi non ho insistito, poi però da un giorno all altro e senza update software ff parte di nuovo veloce, a questo punto spero si rimetta a posto con lospirito santo :)
<Carlin0> poi ubuntu svolge parecchie cosette per fatti suoi e senza chiedertelo ad esempio all'avvio cerca sempre aggiornamenti
<novello> in esecuzione non ho problemi le pag vengono caricate molto velocemente ed è questo che mi occorre
<novello> in effetti gli aggiornamenti nel mio pc sono manuali
<Carlin0> novello, ma usi ubuntu o no ?
<novello> installato gnome shell
<Carlin0> ubuntu ?
<novello> 16.10
<novello> unity andato, messo gnome
<Carlin0> fa gli aggiornamenti in automatico ad ogni avvio
<Carlin0> vabbè novello cmq non mi pare tu abbia un problema reale dovuto al software , ma più dovuto all'hardware
<novello> se clicco su software mi dice il giorno dell'ultimo controllo aggiornamenti
<novello> ùnn credo faccia in automatio
<novello> cmq vi ringrazio per la pazienza
<novello> :)
<novello> per verificare aggioranamenti devo cliccare io
<novello> con unity non era così
<novello> ho notato questa cosa da quando uso gnome
<Mr_Pan> novello, non ti preoccupare ti avverte quando ci sono aggiornamenti
<novello> se non clicco io non mi avvarte
<novello> ad esempio ieri ho fatto aggiornamneto sistema perchè ho cliccato
<novello> altrimenti dice solo la data dell'ultimo controllo
<novello> ma questo non è problema
<Carlin0> !chat
<novello> ad ogni avvio verifico software
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<novello> con unity se aprivo software mi indicavo il numero di aggiornamenti se ce ne fossere, ora devo verificare manualmente
<novello> mr pan grazie per il link, ma sono accorgimenti già presi che migliorano la navigazione, purtroppo non l'avvio :(
<novello> ragazzi vi saluto per oggi :)
<novello> grazie per i consigli
<epizefiri> Ave :)
<epizefiri> Domandona da 10 paperdollari. Sono in germania, ho appena comprato un notebook in romania (dove sarò settimana prossima), per non portare con me il mio vecchio portatile e quindi imbarcare al ritorno 2 portatili avevo pensato di staccare l'ssd dal vecchio portatile e attaccarlo nel nuovo in romania. 10 anni fa feci una roba del genere con ubuntu 7.04 e funzionò a meraviglia. Ci sono motivi tecnici per cui nel 2017 questo no
<epizefiri> n dovrebbe funzionare?
<epizefiri> (intendo dire che voglio fare boot dall'hd che porterò con me)
<Mr_Pan> epizefiri, in che parte della germania ... ok Berlino  o dintorni .. :D
<Mr_Pan> epizefiri, il nuovo hw differisce di parecchio dal vecchio   ?
<epizefiri> Mr_Pan, Berlino Neukolln
<epizefiri> Mr_Pan, Thinkpad t410 -> Thinkpad T440p
<epizefiri> Mr_Pan, scheda video intel, processore i5.. sulla carta sono abbastanza simili (poi si passano un bel po' di potenza.. ma questo non dovrebbe influire)
<Mr_Pan> epizefiri, si conosco ho avuto  t400 e ora 420 .. io ho passato il disco da uno all'altro ... normalmente i thinkpad hanno immagini hw abbastanza simili / stabili nel tempo
<[Enrico]> epizefiri: se usi UEFI o il vecchio computer usava UEFI 99 su 100 non funziona
<epizefiri> [Enrico], sai che non lo so? a me pare un bios normale. Fammi controllare cosa usa lenovo
<epizefiri> [Enrico], il vecchio pc ha un BIOS old school, mentre il nuovo monta uefi.. son fregato?
<[Enrico]> epizefiri: tutti i PC nuovi sono con UEFI di solito. Sul PC vecchio controlla se esiste (e non è vuota) la cartella /sys/firmware/efi/efivars
<Mr_Pan> Lenovo ha introddo UEFI dal T420
<Mr_Pan> epizefiri, Lenovo introduced UEFI with the Hurron River chipset equipped ThinkPads (e.g. any of the new 2011 models, including Edge)  (X220, T420, T420s, T520, W520, Edge E220s, E420s, etc)
<[Enrico]> epizefiri: beh non sei fregato, però devi sistemare alcune cose a mano prima di riuscire a fare il boot
<epizefiri> [Enrico], hai della docu da inviarmi?
<[Enrico]> epizefiri: puoi anche disabilitare UEFI in alcuni modelli, ma in alcuni che ho avuto sotto mano non funziona
<[Enrico]> epizefiri: purtroppo no, non ho mai migrato un computer da legacy a UEFI, ho semplicemente reinstallato
<[Enrico]> oppure sapevo come sistremare senza guida
<[Enrico]> è anche difficile coprire tutti i casi, alcune cose variano da modello a modello, come la configurazione del BIOS
<epizefiri> [Enrico], leggo su internet che è possibile disabilitare sui t440p il "Uefi/legacy boot"
<[Enrico]> alcuni sistemi UEFI hanno più opzioni di altri o alcune funzionalità disabilitate
<epizefiri> Comunque, ho capito che non posso rischiare. Uefi mi può fregare. Ok, sarò l'unico nerd che va in vacanza con due thinkpad.
<[Enrico]> epizefiri: puoi provare a disabilitare il boot in modalità UEFI e vedere se funziona
<[Enrico]> epizefiri: io vado in vacanza con due Dell, tranquilo
<[Enrico]> :)
<Mr_Pan> io vado in vacanza con un Thinkpad e un Fujitsu e due cell ....
<Mr_Pan> non siete soli :D
<epizefiri> Grazie, mi fate sentire meno freak <3
<Mr_Pan> ;)
<epizefiri> [Enrico], scusa l'OT .. io volevo prendere un dell xps.. ma a quanto pare dell non vende più nei negozi fisici. Tu come hai fatto a scegliere il tuo? comprato a scatola chiusa?
<Mr_Pan> !chat | epizefiri
<ubot-it> epizefiri: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<epizefiri> Mr_Pan, giusto.
<[Enrico]> epizefiri: si, guardato review online e su youtube. I Dell XPS sono laptop fantastici sinceramente, non mi pento assolutamente e per ora non mi sposto su altre marche. Per il mio PC personale ho preso un Dell Alienware 15, bel bestione anche quello
<dados> ciao a tutti , qualcuno di voi sa consigliarmi una guida per scaricare e installare utorrent su ubuntu 17.04 ?
<dados> so che ci sono programmi alternativi a utorrent
<dados> mi conviene usare programmi di serie nella distro immagino
<dados> ci sono?
<marcy> buon pomeriggio, ho un problema con la dash Mate
<Mr_Pan> !dettagli | marcy
<ubot-it> marcy: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<marcy> il problema è che non riesco a cambiare lo sfondo delle finestre delle cartelle perché non ho la voce Modifica-Sfondo e Simboli
<gigirock> lo sfondo ?
<marcy> sì, non quello del desktop, quello che c'è nelle finestre quando apro una cartella
<gigirock> marcy: non hai quella opzione ?
<marcy> non ho quell'opzione
<marcy> ce le ho tutte, mi manca proprio quella
<marcy> mi basterebbe sapere che package/programma devo installare
<gigirock> marcy: quello e' un menu di sistema,...
<marcy> e perché a me manca?
<marcy> forse da dConf?
<gigirock> puo' essere cmq e' una particolarita' di mate.....
<marcy> non so come impostare da dConf
<gigirock> marcy: se non funziona neanche una cosa cosi' particolareggiata.. .ma hai riavviato caja con caja -q ?
<marcy> sì
<marcy> anche riavviato il pc
<marcy> non so se dipende dal fatto che mate l'ho installato dopo. Ho installato Ubuntu 16.10 e poi dalla dash Compiz ho installato Mate con 2 file
<marcy> non ho installato mate direttamente dal CD
<marcy> mi basterebbe anche solo cambiare il colore dello sfondo perché c'è troppo bianco
<IolandaNolvelli> Salve a tutti,volevo sapere come posso integrare un programma dentro Ubuntu,cioè senza che ogni volta debba fare cd Desktop poi cd CartellaProgramma poi lanciare il programma,vorrei fare dirretamente il commando di lancio del programma come se fosse uno del sistema.
<IolandaNolvelli> Nel senso che apro il terminale e digito il nome del mio programma e lo lanci
<Mr_Pan> IolandaNolvelli, puoi crearti un lanciatore direttamente sul Desktop ..
<pac> buongiorno e buona festa. Da quando ho installato l'interfaccia grafica di gnome su ubuntu 17.04 non riesco più ad accedere alla relativa partizione sul mio mac. Ossia non ho più possibilità di scegliere il sistema operativo al boot. Refit è presente ma non saprei cosa fare ora, avete dei consigli?
<Mr_Pan> pac, hai letto quei link che ti ho inviato  ?
<IolandaNolvelli> Mr_Pan uno script .sh?
<pac> Mr_Pan: non sono rimasto ad attendere una tua risposta do averti linciato il risulto di refit, ma non ho visto più nulla.
<Carlin0> pac, hai uefi o bios normale ?
<pac> Mr_Pan: scusa no, no non!
<Carlin0> IolandaNolvelli, che programma è ?
<Mr_Pan> IolandaNolvelli, certo ti crei il lanciatore e metti la spunta a "esegui nel terminale"
<pac> Carlin0: come posso trovare la risposta?
<Mr_Pan> !log
<IolandaNolvelli> quindi quando lo clicco si apre il terminale?devo provare
<Carlin0> pac, nel manuale del tuo pc
<ubot-it> Log del canale: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<pac> Carlin0: guardo subito!
<IolandaNolvelli> Solo che non so come fare a creare il link e poi lanciarlo nel terminale
<Carlin0> IolandaNolvelli, che programma è ?
<IolandaNolvelli> è un programma esterno hashcat  che lo lancio come uno script ./hashcat
<IolandaNolvelli> su Ubuntu 17 si installava dalle sorgenti
<pac> Carlin0: uefi
<Carlin0> !bootrepair | pac
<ubot-it> pac: Boot-Repair è uno strumento grafico per ripristinare l'accesso ad Ubuntu ed altri sistemi operativi: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/BootRepair
<Mr_Pan> IolandaNolvelli, che ubuntu hai installato  ?
<pac> Carlin0: grazie ora provo
<IolandaNolvelli> 16.04
<Mr_Pan> IolandaNolvelli, con quale DE  ?  Kde Gnome ecc ec c
<IolandaNolvelli> KDE
<IolandaNolvelli> Ho creato il link su desktop del programma ma non me lo apre in terminale
<IolandaNolvelli> quando lo clicco
<Carlin0> IolandaNolvelli, è un programma per immagazzinare pass giusto ?
<IolandaNolvelli> generare pass
<Carlin0> IolandaNolvelli, io fossi in te proverei keepassx che ha anche il vantaggio di essere compatibile con windows
<IolandaNolvelli> lo so,ma questo usa OpenCL poiche genera anche chiavi SSL molti grandi,quindi lo devo usare x forza
<IolandaNolvelli> ma non si puo far diventare un commando di sistema qst programma?
<IolandaNolvelli> nel senso che apro il terminale digito hashcat e parte?
<Carlin0> IolandaNolvelli, hai provato a scaricar eil pacchetto della 16.10 e installarlo sulla 16.04 ?   http://packages.ubuntu.com/yakkety/hashcat
<IolandaNolvelli> no
<IolandaNolvelli> ora probo
<IolandaNolvelli> provo*
<degos> Buona sera
<degos> Volevo sapere se qualcuno sa come installare chrome su ubuntu 17.04
<IolandaNolvelli> dego prova da Ubuntu Softare Center
<IolandaNolvelli> Software*
<Mr_Pan> IolandaNolvelli, non c'e`
<IolandaNolvelli> Infatti ho visto ora ;)
<Mr_Pan> degos, vai qui >> https://www.google.it/chrome/browser/desktop/   scarica il .DEB e lo installi
<degos> ho provato dallo store ma arrivato al 9 percento si interrompe l installazione e torna la scritta installa
<IolandaNolvelli> degos Prova con chromium è simile a Chrome
<degos> si infatti e quello che mi da l errore
<degos> :)
<Carlin0> degos, 9 % di cosa ?
<degos> Dell' installazione
<Carlin0> degos, apri un terminale
<degos> ok
<degos> fatto
<Carlin0> degos, sudo apt install pastebinit
<Carlin0> degos, (cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/soucrces.list.d/) | pastebinit
<Carlin0> degos, (cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/) | pastebinit
<Cribatty> Buongiorno, c'è qualcuno che può assisterai nell'installazione di Lubuntu 12.04? mi è comparso un messaggio d'errore
<IolandaNolvelli> Cribatty scrivi o copia e incolla il messaggio di errore
<Carlin0> Cribatty, la 12.04 ha finito il periodo di supporto
<Carlin0> Cribatty, installa qualcosa di + aggiornato
<IolandaNolvelli> Perché non aggiorni il tuo sistema?
<Mr_Pan> vabbe allora me le cerco :D
<Carlin0> Mr_Pan, sei un casinista :P
<Mr_Pan> Cribatty, se hai la 12.4.5 LTS il supporto termina tra 1 settimana se hai versioni precedenti della 12.4 sei gia fuori supporto
<Cribatty> Allora... ho un powerbook g4 che volevo "resuscitare" con un sistema operativo leggero. Mi hanno consigliato Lubuntu 12.04, voi mi consigliate altro?
<Mr_Pan> Cribatty, Lubuntu ok ma non la 12.04 ....
<Carlin0> Cribatty, la 14.04 o la 16.04
<Cribatty> mi serve solo un sistema operativo che mi permetta di scaricare files vari con emule oppure un client torrent tipo bitorrrent...
<Carlin0> !lubuntu
<Cribatty> dici che la 16.04 o 14.04 siano compatibili con powerPC?
<Cribatty> nello specifico con il powerbook g4?
<ubot-it> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu
<Cribatty> questo è il messaggio d'errore: https://www.dropbox.com/s/2l4kh3z8v55z77z/Lubuntu.jpg?dl=0
<Cribatty> riesci a visualizzare l'immagine?
<Carlin0> Cribatty, dicci modello esatto di cpu e scheda vide e quanta ram ha ?
<Mr_Pan> Cribatty, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCDownloads la 14.04
<Cribatty> ora guardo e vi dico...
<Mr_Pan> Cribatty, problema con il FW della scheda wireless
<Cribatty> dev'essere quello il problema, si...
<Cribatty> ma secondo voi il problema si ripresenta con la 14.04?
<Carlin0> ma cmq è fuori supporto o poco ci manca
<Carlin0> Cribatty, scarica e prova da live cd
<Cribatty> comunque non riuscendo ad avviare il powerbook mi sapete dire come posso guardare cpu, ram, ...?
<Cribatty> RAM 1Gb
<Cribatty> c'è un modo di entrare in una sorta di bios in fase di boot (prima della comparsa di quell'errore) x verificare il tipo di CPU?
<Cribatty> c'è ancora qualcuno?
<th34lch3m1st> Ciao
<th34lch3m1st> Vado ad aggiornare il desktop alla16.04. Prima di piallare tutto ho fatto una copia della home su due hard disk esterni.
<th34lch3m1st> Mi chiedevo se prima di cancellare il vecchio ubuntu potrei controllare/salvare qualche informazione sui driver installati, tipo lo scanner e il dvb-t su usb.
<seby> ciao
<seby> scusate mi potete dare una mano con ubuntu 17.04?
<docpaolo77> ciao, scusate mi potete dare una mano con ubuntu 17.04
<docpaolo77> ?
<frapox> !chiedi | docpaolo77
<ubot-it> docpaolo77: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<docpaolo77> ok....
<docpaolo77> praticamente ho installato ubuntu 17.04 ed ho installato i programmi che mi servivano.
<docpaolo77> ho installato gambas3 ma quando apro il programma non visualizzo piu la barra in alto "File, Modifica, Viualizza...ecc
<docpaolo77> come posso risolvere il problema?
<frapox> docpaolo77, che DE usi? Unity?
<docpaolo77> quello classico di ubuntu
<docpaolo77> docpaolo77
<docpaolo77> ho installato gambas3 ma quando apro il programma non visualizzo piu la barra in alto "File, Modifica, Viualizza...ecc
<docpaolo77> come posso risolvere il problema?
<docpaolo77> si unity
<frapox> docpaolo77,  ok, allora non saprei, non uso né Gambas né unity, ma comunque un giro qui lo farei: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Programmazione/Gambas
<frapox> o sulla doc ufficiale del programma
<frapox> sarà scritto sicuramente come fare a vedere i menù
<frapox> ciao eh
<David771> Buonasera a tutti! Ho installato su lubuntu 16.04 a 64bit virtualbox-5.1_5.1.20-114628~Ubuntu~xenial_amd64.deb. volevo virtualizzare una distro linux a 64bit ma nel menù mi da solamente le versioni a 32-bit: cosa ho sbagliato? grazie
<David771> per la precisione, come menu intendo nella creazione della macchina virtuale aprendo virtualbox, tipo > Linux. In Versione trovo tutti a (32-bit) e non a 64
<Carlin0> !virtualbox
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/VirtualBox
<David771> Carlin0: grazie, ma lo ho già installato e pare funzioni ma su una macchina a 64 bit non mi da la possibilità di virtualizzare altro che Linux a 32-bit :(
<Carlin0> David771, dal menù macchina → impostazioni → sistema → processore
<David771> Carlin0, grazie ma macchina > impostazioni (Ctrl-S) non è attivo. forse ha bisogno di almeno una macchina virtuale? se virtualbox non lo permettesse esiste un'altro modo per virtualizzare una macchina linux a 64 bit?
<Carlin0> crea una macchina
<David771> una qualsiasi?
<Carlin0> si metti altro linux
<David771> visto che è un test non aggiungo un disco virtuale?
<Carlin0> fagli anche il disco è ovvio
<Carlin0> dagli 8/10 gb dinamici
<David771> fatto
<Carlin0> prima di virtualizzare devo cmq creare una macchina
<Carlin0> David771, ora segui quello che ti ho detto prima
<Carlin0> 00:28:56<Carlin0> David771, dal menù macchina → impostazioni → sistema → processore
<David771> ci sono
<Carlin0> e gli metti 2 cpu
<David771> non me lo permette
<Carlin0> allora è il tuo processore a non permetterlo
<David771> :(
<David771> un'altro sistema su lubuntu che me lo permetta esiste?
<Carlin0> David771, https://i.imgur.com/kcWjsuY.png
<Carlin0> vadi ? a me da fino a 2 cpu possibili
<Carlin0> David771, non hai capito il problema è la tua cpu che non permette la virtualizzazione a 64 bit
<David771> ok grazie Carlin0
<Carlin0> hai visto l'immagine ?
<David771> ora. scusa il ritardo ma salutavo gli ospiti che andavano
<David771> Carlin0 io ho 1-2 CPU (in rosa) ma non mi permette di scegliere 2
<Carlin0> David771, infatti per poter mettere 2 quel tratto deve essere verde come nella foto
<Carlin0> David771, hai installato virtualbox dai repo o dal sito ?
<David771> Carlin0: non sapevo che fosse sul repo. ho seguito la guida di Muflone (del 2010). ho scaricato dal sito virtualbox-5.1_5.1.20-114628~Ubuntu~xenial_amd64.deb e l'ho installato. qemu o altri non mi permettono uguale vero?
<Carlin0> hai installato l'extesion pack ?
<Carlin0> anche se non credo sia quello il problema
<David771> no... ci posso provare comunque, male non farà
<Carlin0> no anzi abilita le porte usb ed altre cosette
<Carlin0> ok vado a nanna ... bonanotte
<David771> Carlin0 grazie e buona notte :)
<David771> scaricato... ora devo capire come installarlo ma next time :)
<David771> fatto
<David771> Buona notte a tutti!
#ubuntu-it 2017-04-26
<giopino> Ciao, ho da poco installato sul mio nuovo pc linux e vorrei installare il software per l' hp officejet 2620
<giopino> cortesemente mi potete aiutare, premetto che l'amico che mi ha installato il software aveva già inserito una stampante hp, però ora vorrei far funzionare questa
<giopino> Grazie
<N3mo> Buongiorno, il mio Kubuntu 16.04 si freeza quando provo a trasferire grandi file via USB, sia su porte 2.0 che 3.0, Praticamente il cursore del mouse si muove con un ritardo di circa 7-10 secondi e ovviamente il tutto e rallentato. Il trasferimento parte a velocità molto alte (tipo 80MB/s) e per poi scendere verso metà file a cose ridicole tipo mezzo MB. In più dopo aver terminato il trasferimento ci mette una quantità infinita di
<N3mo> tempo a fare non so che cosa ma sta di fatto che non mi permette di rimuovere l' hardware prima di 5/10 miuti ( mi dice che è in uso)
<Bender> ciao, ho un problemino con comp. 14.04 lts. mi si blocca, lo devo spegnere per riavviarlo , problema delle "dipendenze irrisolte" (spotify)
<Mr_Pan> Bender, qui si da supporto solo per sw presente nei repo e spotify non lo e`...
<Mr_Pan> !chat | Bender
<Bender> <Mr_Pan>mi dà il problema dopo installazione di spotify, dovrei solo eliminarei pacchetti dal comp. ma non me lo fa fare
<Mr_Pan> Bender, vieni di #ubuntu-it-chat
<N3mo> Buongiorno, il mio Kubuntu 16.04 si freeza quando provo a trasferire grandi file via USB, sia su porte 2.0 che 3.0, Praticamente il cursore del mouse si muove con un ritardo di circa 7-10 secondi e ovviamente il tutto e rallentato. Il trasferimento parte a velocità molto alte (tipo 80MB/s) e per poi scendere verso metà file a cose ridicole tipo mezzo MB. In più dopo aver terminato il trasferimento ci mette una quantità infinita di tempo a fare non
<N3mo> so che cosa ma sta di fatto che non mi permette di rimuovere l' hardware prima di 5/10 miuti ( mi dice che è in uso)
<Bender> <Mr_Pan>ok, grazie
<ubot-it> Bender: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Mr_Pan> N3mo, per fsvore non continuare a postare la stessa frase ad intervalli regolari ... appena qalcuno vorra' risponderti lo fara' ...
<Mr_Pan> N3mo, fornisci i dettagli hw per favore
<N3mo> Ok, pensavo che se qualcuno fosse etrato dopo il mio post non l' avrebbe visto.
<N3mo> Lenovo B51-80 Specifiche rilevanti I5 Skylake 8GB RAM AMD R5 video dedicata (che cmq NON funziona)
<Mr_Pan> N3mo, qui il 99% degli utenti ha ync/bnc e leggono i messaggi vecchi e comuqnue c'e`il log..
<N3mo> Ho capito. Allora attendo :D Pensi che dopo 2 ore possa comunque ripostarlo?
<N3mo> Almeno per far vedere che esisto ancora..
<Mr_Pan> N3mo, allora per usb non trovo nessuna segnalazione .. per la vga leggi >>> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=612164
<Mr_Pan> N3mo, si 2 ore sono sufficienti
<N3mo> Mr_Pan: Io credo che per l' USB sia proprio un BUG di OS e non un problema di HW. In partcolare ho trovato questo bug aperto https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/1208993 Che ne pensi?
<ubot-it> Launchpad bug 1208993 in nautilus "Ubuntu slows down and hangs while copying file from/to USB" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Mr_Pan> N3mo, che potrebbe essere effettivamente un bug ... no nso dirti altro
<gigirock> N3mo, controlla anche che il tuo bios sia aggiornato perche' le usb 3.0 avevano bisogno di particolari aggiornamenti sul bus per essere 3.0 certified
<gigirock> N3mo, in certi casi anche il solo aggiornamento del driver nel Windows aggiorna il fw dei chip.... tipo bluetooth....
<pippo> bloccato "fsck manually"
<N3mo> gigirock: Non ho windows installato. Il problema si verifica anche con le porte 2.0
<Carlin0> N3mo, non riesci a trasferire file via usb ?
<gigirock> N3mo, si le porte usb 2.0 e 3.0 sono sullo stesso bus e magari con lo stesso chip .......
<N3mo> Carlin0: Riesco ma il trasferimento rallenta il pc con un ritardo tra movimento mouse e movimento cursore di circa 10 secondi (tutto rallentato quindi) In più il trasferimento parte fortissimo (tipo 80MB/s ) e verso la metà scende a velocità ridicole di circa mezzo MB. In più, una volt finito il trasferimento, prima di poter rimuovere l'usb devo attendere circa 10 minuti perchè il dispositivo risulta misteriosamente "in uso" ache se il trasferimento
<N3mo> è finito
<N3mo> Ho trovato questo BUG che forse rispecchia il mio caso, volevo sapere se posso eseguire le operazioni indicate e a csoa potrei andare in contro https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/1208993
<ubot-it> Launchpad bug 1208993 in nautilus "Ubuntu slows down and hangs while copying file from/to USB" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<vitolipari> buongiorno a tutti
<vitolipari> avrei bisogno di un aiuto
<gigirock> !aiuto
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<gigirock> dai vitolipari dicci quale e' il tuo problema
<vitolipari> ok
<vitolipari> ubuntu si riavvia dopo aver inserito la password al login
<vitolipari> ho aggiornato il sistema ( tramite ssh da un mac ) alla versione 17
<vitolipari> ma il "login loop" continua...
<vitolipari> ho cambiato/eliminato il file .Xauthority
<vitolipari> ho cambiato/eliminato il file /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<vitolipari> ho fatto il purge dei driver nvidia
<vitolipari> ho installato i driver per la mia scheda video ( AMD radeon ) ma niente... il problema rimane
<gigirock> vitolipari, non ho capito l'aggiornamento tramite mac.....
<vitolipari> ho usato il terminale di ubuntu tramite ssh
<gigirock> vitolipari, mi indichi quale tipo di pc hai , quale processore , quanta ram, e che scheda video hai ?
<vitolipari> ok, un HP intel core i5 con una scheda video AMD radeon
<vitolipari> mi trovo dentro un un loop infinito...
<vitolipari> - accendo il pc, faccio il login, il pc si riavvia ...
<Studente> ciao, qui qualcuno può indicarmi che versione di ubuntu mi conviene per un portatile hp pavilion dv1000
<cristian_c> Studente: cpu, ram, scheda grafica
<gigirock> vitolipari, quindi hai il menu grub ?
<cristian_c> vitolipari: non ho capito ancora il senso di utilizzare ssh, in questo caso
<Carlin0> N3mo, ma se usi kubuntu cosa centra nautilus ?
<gigirock> Studente, hp pavillion dv1000 che proc che ram che os che skeda video
<cristian_c> !italiano | gigirock
<ubot-it> gigirock: scrivere in maniera corretta facilita la lettura dei messaggi: frasi contenenti abbreviazioni, spesso chiare soltanto a chi le scrive, sono di difficile interpretazione. Ti invitiamo pertanto a non usarle. Vedi http://tinyurl.com/35d9kcn
<Studente> @cristian 2gb di ram , so dirti solo questo :(
<cristian_c> Studente: troppo poco
<cristian_c> Studente: recupera le info richieste e ti si darà una risposta
<vitolipari> dimenticate l'ssh, vorrei sapere se qualcuno sa come risolvere il problema del loop, io credo che il problema sia relativo alla scheda grafica
<cristian_c> ehhhhh
<gigirock> vitolipari, se questo e' il tuo pensiero......
<cristian_c> vitolipari: ma scusa, poi parli di driver nvidia e di scheda radeon
<gigirock> Studente, visto la 'classe' del pc prova lubuntu 64 bit
<cristian_c> vitolipari: se devi trollare , fallo presente prima ;)
<vitolipari> credo di non essere stato compreso bene, ho un problema e mi chiedevo se qualcuno potesse aiutarmi...
<cristian_c> vitolipari: cerca di fornire informazioni non contradittorie
<vitolipari> ho descritto in maniera sommaria i vari tentativi che ho fatto per risolvere il problema
<cristian_c> e di predisporti all'accogliemento della richiesta di informazioni che possono essere utile a u a risoluzione del problema
<cristian_c> altrimenti non fa niente e in bocca al lupo per tutto
<cristian_c> vitolipari: sbagliato, descrivere in modo sommario è proprio ciò che va a danno del supporto
<Studente> cpu ntel Core Duo T2300
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> scheda grafica intel?
<vitolipari> ok, inizio da capo: dopo un aggiornamento andato male, non riesco più ad utilizzare il pc
<Studente> video Intel GMA 950
<Studente> si
<vitolipari> la scheda grafica è AMD radeon, il processore è Intel core i5
<cristian_c> Studente: dunque, quello che puoi fare è provare ubuntu in live
<Carlin0> !ripristino
<ubot-it> Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato, avviate il CD alternate e selezionate "Rescue a broken system"
<cristian_c> Studente: se vedi che ci sono problemi, prova in successione xubuntu ubuntu mate, sempre in live
<Studente> @cristian sto provando ubuntu studio
<cristian_c> vitolipari: e allora perché hai parlato di driver nvidia
<cristian_c> ?
<Studente> @cristian ma in universita non mi si collega a eduram (internet delluniversita)
<cristian_c> vitolipari: e che c'entra poi ssh, di cui hai accennato all'inizio?
<vitolipari> ho letto che il problema molto probabilmente era dato da un driver nvidia che era incluso nell'aggiornamento
<cristian_c> Studente: stai già provando ubuntu studio in live?
<cristian_c> vitolipari: con una scheda amd?
<cristian_c> radeon
<cristian_c> vitolipari: puoi aprire un terminale?
<Studente> @cristian l'ho installato sull hard disk di questo portatile che uso da tempo, ma in universita non riesco a collegarmi a eduram
<vitolipari> da ubuntu ?
<cristian_c> vitolipari: sì
<vitolipari> adesso si
<Studente> @cristian allora volevo tentare a cambiare versione ubuntu visto che con la versione studio non mi riesco a collegare
<Carlin0> Studente, ma il wifi va ?
<cristian_c> vitolipari: i driver nvidia non sono installati se manca una gpu di quella marca
<Studente> @carlino funziona il wifi alla perfezione
<Carlin0> e sto eduram è wifi o cosa ?
<cristian_c> Studente: ok, ma la scelta del desktop non ha ripercussioni sulla connessione
<Studente> @carlino è wifi dell'universita - è un sistema wifi delle universita in europa
<Carlin0> Studente, e non vede la rete ? o qual'è il problema ?
<Studente> @cristian con windows, android, mac ecc  si collega, ma non riesco con ubuntu
<Studente> @carlino la rete la vede, ma configurandola non si collega proprio
<cristian_c> Studente: quale ubuntu studio, in particolare?
<Studente> @cristian  ubuntu studio 2016
<cristian_c> Studente: che peraltro non esiste
<cristian_c> Studente: 16.04 o 16.10?
<Studente> @cristian come risco a ricavare la versione?
<Carlin0> Studente, sei al pc con ubuntu ora ?
<Studente> @carlino si
<Studente> sto scrivendo proprio da questo pc
<Carlin0> Studente, scrivi nel terminale lsb_release -a
<Studente> ubunto 16.10
<Studente> ubuntu
<Studente> @carlino grazie - ho ubunutu 16.10
<Carlin0> Studente, hai provato nel sito della tua uni se ci sono spiegazioni in merito ?
<Studente> @carlino si ho provato con le spiegazioni e mi da di installare un file ma non sono capace
<Carlin0> Studente, posta il link
<Studente> https://cat.eduroam.org/
<Studente> @carlino https://cat.eduroam.org/
<Carlin0> Studente, quello della tua uni non quello di eduroam in generale
<Carlin0> che poi , che uni è ?
<Studente> @carlino mi da il link cosi, unimi - universita degli studi di milano
<Carlin0> Studente, guarda nel sito unimi allora
<Studente> @carlino da li mi manda su que link che ti ho inviato
<Carlin0> leggi le faq Studente  http://www.unimi.it/studenti/71568.htm
<Studente> @carlino nella voce configurazione automatica
<Carlin0> cmq Studente quel file che ti fa scaricare è un semplice script da lanciare così
<Carlin0> ./nomedelloscript.sh
<Studente> @carlino quindi vado su terminale ed scrivo quello ma modificando nome con la scritta del nome del file?
<Carlin0> si
<Carlin0> devo andare
<Studente> @carlino grazie mille speriamo domani si colleghi il pc in uni
<Carlin0> ./eduroam-linux-UdSdM.sh
<Carlin0> Studente, se hai problemi chiedi all'admin di rete dell'uni , lui dovrebbe sapere aiutarti
<Studente> @carlino mi esce:
<Studente> No such file or directory
<Studente> No such file or directory
<Studente> no such file directory
<akis24> eh ma il terminale devi aprirlo dove si trova lo script ..
<Studente> @akis e come faccio quello?
<akis24> Studente: basta aprire il terminale dove si trova il file oppure indicare il percorso sul terminale con cd ..
<cristian_c> Studente: dove si trova lo script?
<Studente> @cristian si trova nella cartella scaricati
<cristian_c> :)
<cristian_c> Studente: digita: cd Scaricati
<cristian_c> Studente: e poi: ./eduroam-linux-UdSdM.sh
<akis24> Studente:  s maiuscola  .. mi raccomando
<Studente> @cristian y @akis mi esce Permission denied
<cristian_c> Studente: chmod +x eduroam-linux-UdSdM.sh
<Studente> https://thepasteb.in/p/nZhlv1567KvfY
<Studente> @cristian grazie ora ho messo le mie credenziali delluniversita è mi ha detto installazione con sucesso
<akis24> Studente: sembra sia andato a posto bene
<gigirock> Azzz abbiamo finalmente capito come si installa
<Studente> @cristian grazie, ora chiuso solo il terminale od evo scrivere exit ? o roba simile,..
<Studente> @gigorock venendo dal mondo windows puoi capire :)
<gigirock> Studente: si può vedere il file sh ?
<gigirock> Tipo more file.sh | pastebinit ?
<akis24> gigirock:  e dai che domande ..
<Studente> grazie a tutti .
<cristian_c> Studente: ringrazia Carlin0
<cristian_c> che ti ha detto cosa fare
<Studente> ciao e grazie ancora per l'aiuto. @grazie carlino @grazie cristian
<ikar> buonasera ho ancora la versione 10,4 e sto scaricando la versione 17,04 come si fa per instalare?
<akis24> ikar: reinstalla formattando sulla vecchia partizione  tutto li
<akis24> !installazione | ikar
<ubot-it> ikar: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<ikar> si puo installaresenza cd
<akis24> ikar: puoi usare una usb se il pc permette l'avvio da usb
<ikar> ok grz
<Cribatty> buongiorno, avrei bisogno di supporto per l'installazione di Lubuntu 12.04 o 14.04 su un vecchio powerbook g4, qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<th34lch3m1st> Ciao, ho appena installato la 16.04. Sto cercando di installare i driver per il dvb su usb. il pacchetto linux-firmware-nonfree sulla 16.04 non è più disponibile, giusti?
<th34lch3m1st> *giusto?
<f843d0> th34lch3m1st: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<f843d0> th34lch3m1st: sudo lsusb | pastebinit
<th34lch3m1st> f843d0 dammi un minuto...
<Cribatty> Sto cercando un sistema operativo leggero per "resuscitare" il mio powerbook G4.. sapreste consigliarmi una versione di ubuntu compatibile con la mia macchina?
<th34lch3m1st> f843d0 paste.ubuntu.com/24461557/
<f843d0> Cribatty: prova, lubuntu è il più leggero. Lancia i sistemi in live e vedi che ti aggrada maggiormente
<Cribatty> Anticipo che ci capisco proprio poco di ubuntu... ho provato ad installare 12.04 ma alla fine dell'installazione il boot si ferma dandomi questo errore:
<Cribatty> https://www.dropbox.com/s/2l4kh3z8v55z77z/Lubuntu.jpg?dl=0
<f843d0> th34lch3m1st: dmesg | pastebinit
<Cribatty> allora ho provato a masterizzare un dvd con dentro lubuntu 1.04, faccio il boot tenendo premuto "c" e invio il comando "live"... mi compare il seguente errore: https://www.dropbox.com/s/4kd4k7o68obz17o/File%2026-04-17%2C%2019%2008%2011.jpeg?dl=0
<Cribatty> sapresti aiutarmi?
<f843d0> Eh, robaccia della Mela
<f843d0> Cribatty: scrivi pure in canale, non essere timido
<f843d0> Cribatty: sto cercando se ci sono dettagli su eventuali problemi hardware del Powerbook G4 con Ubuntu
<Cribatty> scusa ma non capisco bene come funziona la chat.. scrivo qui cmq! ;-)
<f843d0> Cribatty: la 12.04 dovrebbe andare, si legge su Ubuntu forums... il computer in sè, funziona?
<f843d0> Cribatty: potresti provare ad avviare la live di 12.04
<Cribatty> si si funziona!! Ma come avvio il live del 12.04? posso farlo anche con il cd che ho utilizzato per l'installazione?
<f843d0> Cribatty: dovrebbe esserci la voce nel menu "Try Ubuntu without installing / Prova Ubuntu senza installare"
<Cribatty> a quale menù ti riferisci?
<f843d0> Cribatty: https://i.stack.imgur.com/FfEwE.png
<Cribatty> purtroppo non sono mai arrivato a quel menù...
<f843d0> Cribatty: prova su un'altra macchina, meno esotica e meno datata, a fare il boot da quei devices. Vedrai che vedi il menu.
<Cribatty> capito... sai dirmi come posso espellere il cd da command line?
<f843d0> Cribatty: eject
<Cribatty> non funziona :-(
<f843d0> Cribatty: dovrebbe. Spesso in ambiente Linux & Unix-like, quando qualcosa non funziona, ci sono degli errori e delle ottime ragioni.
<Cribatty> Mi fido... devo capire quali però...
<f843d0> Se eject non va a buon fine, scrive sulla console la ragione
<Cribatty> mi scrive: please wait, loading kernel...
<Cribatty> eject-1, /vmlinux: Unable to open the file, Invalid device
<f843d0> Cribatty: beh, chissà dove lo hai scritto
<f843d0> Cribatty: se non abbiamo un kernel funzionante sotto, non è passato l'init, e non abbiamo una shell, non funziona quasi niente
<Cribatty> ho avviato il computer, tenuto premuto "c" per avviare da cd/dvd
<f843d0> Eh, quella mica è una console. Al massimo è la console del grub, se va bene
<th34lch3m1st> f843d0 paste.ubuntu.com/24461821/
<Cribatty> ho provato ad avviare senza premere alcun tasto... https://www.dropbox.com/s/ouytp2zqm29homi/File%2026-04-17%2C%2019%2047%2027.jpeg?dl=0
<Cribatty> ora devo scappare... spero di riuscire a risolvere in qualche maniera...
<Cribatty> grazie a tutti per il supporto cmq!!
<f843d0> th34lch3m1st: puoi provare a forzare il firmware da qui: http://www.otit.fi/~crope/v4l-dvb/af9015/af9015_firmware_cutter/firmware_files/4.65.0/
<th34lch3m1st> [1 f843d0 scusa, connessione va e viene.  paste.ubuntu.com/24461821/
<f843d0> !logs | th34lch3m1st
<ubot-it> th34lch3m1st: Log del canale: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<marcy> salve, ho installato chrome ma non riesco a capire perché se lo avvio e poi lo minimizzo ubuntu si blocca. Non si blocca del tutto, infatti posso aprire una cartella se mi sposto in un nuovo spazio di lavoro
<yadw> Buonasera! Mi scuso per il disturbo, ma sto riscontrando un piccolo problema dopo aver installato Ubuntu. Posso chiedere qui?
<Carlin0> !chiedi
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<yadw> Allora, ho installato la 16.04 in dual boot sul mio vecchio laptop, che montava Windows XP (lo so, lo so, non giudicatemi :'D). L'HDD ha due partizioni (perlomeno sono due quelle visibili), e durante l'installazione ho selezionato la partizione non occupata da XP, ovviamente, che immagino sia stata a sua volta partizionata nuovamente per suddivider
<yadw> e lo spazio in OS, dati e forse una piccola swap. Morale della favola, ora XP non riconosce più la seconda partizione e pretende di formattare il disco per poterlo usare. Come posso risolvere?
<Carlin0> xp non riconosce le partizioni linux
<Carlin0> quella che xp vede non è certamente quella linux
<Carlin0> yadw, sei da ubuntu ora ?
<yadw> No, sto scrivendo da un'altra macchina. Posso accedere ad Ubuntu anche adesso, dato che ho il laptop davanti.
<Carlin0> entra qui da ubuntu che vediamo ste partizioni
<yadw> Yessir. Il tempo di accenderlo.
<yadw> Ho avviato Ubuntu. Non mi è possibile accedere alla chat da quel computer perché necessiterei di un cavo ethernet, cosa che al momento mi è un po' scomoda... se dovesse essere strettamente necessario, sposto il pc.
<Carlin0> è necessario per vedere le partizioni che tu entri qui da quel pc
<yadw> Eccomi da Ubuntu.
<gigirock> karlin0 e' ora conosciuto come KaRlYn0
<gigirock> karlin0 e' ora conosciuto come KaRlYn()
<gigirock> tel chi
<gigirock> yadw, esponi il tuo problema con parole tue
<Carlin0> yadw, apri un terminale  e  scrivi
<Carlin0> yadw, sudo apt install pastebinit
<yadw> gigirock Non vedo in che modo potrei esprimerlo con parole altrui :°D
<yadw> Vado
<Carlin0> yadw, sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<Carlin0> yadw, il 2° comando crea un link postalo qui
<yadw> Impossibile trovare il pacchetto pastebinit (?)
<Carlin0> yadw, fai copia incolla dei comandi ... così non rischi di sbagliare
<yadw> L'ho pensato anche io. Nessun risultato comunque...
<yadw> persino dal sito di pastebinit, se apro l'apt-url mi appare un messaggio di errore :/
<gigirock> yadw, sudo apt update cosa risponde
<yadw> sta scaricando degli aggiornamenti.
<Carlin0> yadw, se hai intenzione di fare le cose come ti vengono chieste sarebbe meglio che inventarsi cose di testa propria
<yadw> Effettivamente. Mi scuso.
<yadw> Gigirock Comunque, l'output del terminale è questo: 146 pacchetti possono essere aggiornati: eseguire "apt list --upgradable" per vederli.
<Carlin0> yadw, ce la fai a dare quei 2 comandi che ti ho chiesto ?
<yadw> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24463394/
<yadw> Non mi lasciava installare il pacchetto prima dell'aggiornamento suggerito da gigirock. Fatto quello, si è installato immediatamente.
<Carlin0> allora yadw quella partizione da 20 gb che vedi da xp non ha nulla a che fare con linux
<Carlin0> yadw, ora aggiorna il sistema
<Carlin0> yadw, sudo apt -y dist-upgrade
<yadw> Comando dato.
<Carlin0> ok ...
<Carlin0> hai 1 partizione win da circa 35 gb
<Carlin0> 1 fat da 20 gb (circa)
<Carlin0> una per il sistema linux da 13 + 1 gb di swap
<Carlin0> quella che vedi da xp è la fat da 20 gb
<yadw> Capito. Grazie del chiarimento!
<Carlin0> di nulla
<yadw> Ad ogni modo, se prima non mi sono espresso bene... Prima dell'installazione di Ubuntu avevo già, visibile e utilizzabile da Windows, una partizione che XP identificava come D:, sulla quale avevo (e tutt'ora ho) alcuni file, ed ho installato il secondo OS. Partizione a cui non posso più accedere ora da XP.
<yadw> Credo che si tratti della 20 gb che dici tu, che forse avendo preso un altro filesystem non leggibile da windows, ora non viene più aperta almeno su xp.
<gigirock> yadw, Amen
<Carlin0> ma xp si avvia o no ?
<yadw> Sì, senza problemi.
<Carlin0> yadw, perchè linux ha rubato spazio a quella partizione per farsi le sue
<yadw> Immaginavo.
<yadw> Ma in caso prima o poi volessi recuperarla e ripristinare tutto a come fosse prima dell'installazione di Ubuntu, sarei costretto a formattarla, giusto?
<Carlin0> yadw, se vuoi sistemare quella partizione installa gparted e formattala NTFS
<yadw> Ah, ok. Mi sembra decisamente più pratico. Grazie!
<yadw> Che dire, avete fugato tutti i miei dubbi. Casomai dovessi riscontrare altri problemi, ripasserò. Per adesso, buonanotte!
#ubuntu-it 2017-04-27
<bobbalob> ciao a voi gente che non dorme mai
<bobbalob> bobba è tornato! ahaha
<bobbalob> scherzi a parte sapete come usare vmware su ubuntu riuscendo però a tenere ubuntu connesso ad internet tramite wifi , e la macchina virtuale connessa in un altra rete interna offline
<bobbalob> ?
<bobbalob> mi vanno in conflitto
<bobbalob> dal momento che mi connetto al wifi perdo la connessione con la rete interna su vmware
<fabrizio12> Buona giornata
<fabrizio12> Cosa vuol dire: blk_update_request I/O error: dev sr0. sector 3662840
<fabrizio12> Buffer I/O error on dev sr0, logical block 457855
<Jumpyyy> Ciao a tutti
<Jumpyyy> scusatemi se rompo, ma non ne sto uscendo
<Jumpyyy> come si monta una cartella con dosbox?
<Jumpyyy> c'è una guida proprio qui sulla wiki, ma ci sono un paio di passaggi che non riesco a fare
<Jumpyyy> la guida spiega intelligentemente di fare un file config in modo da far partire tutto in automatico quando parte dosbox..... nella procedura chiede di creare una cartella nascosta nella home....cosa che non riesco a fare
<Jumpyyy> ma lì posso arrivarci a tentativi con più calma......quindi più semplicemente, come si monta una cartella in dosbox?
<Jumpyyy> in win il comando sarebbe  "mount c c:\oldgames"
<Jumpyyy> su ubuntu??
<Jumpyyy> il percorso è /home/commerciale/oldgames
<Jumpyyy> ma se scrivo questo mi dice che /home/commerciale/oldgames non esiste
<Jumpyyy> penso che vada messo il simbolo a forma di ondina.... (ascii 126) che però su dosbox non viene perchè esce la stessa ondina, ma in alto
<Jumpyyy> se qualcuno mi aiuta tenga presente che io sono ai primissimi passi con linux e quindi mi mancano completamente anche i procedimenti più basilari
<[Enrico]> Jumpyyy: se la cartella esiste controlla di aver scritto bene. Se ti dice che non esiste i computer mica mentono. L'errore più comune è che hai sbagliato a scrivere
<[Enrico]> puoi anche controllare da ubuntu, apri un terminale e scrivi: ls /home/commerciale/oldgames
<Jumpyyy> continua a dire "file o directory non esistente"
<[Enrico]> Jumpyyy: da ubuntu o solo da dosbox?
<Jumpyyy> da ubuntu
<[Enrico]> eh allora non esiste :)
<Jumpyyy> il terminale è casp sensitive?
<Jumpyyy> caps
<[Enrico]> si
<Jumpyyy> orcaccia la madonna
<[Enrico]> eheheh
<[Enrico]> Jumpyyy: Linux è sempre case sensitive. Sempre
<Jumpyyy> con ls la vede
<Jumpyyy> ora provo con dosbox
<[Enrico]> Jumpyyy: piccola parentesi: questo è un canale per famiglie, trattieni bestemmie e parolacce
<Jumpyyy> chiedo scusa. era appunto per dire qualcosa di non offensivo
<Jumpyyy> cmq....ora va :D
<Jumpyyy> solo che.....appena lancio il gioco....dosbox semplicemente...sparische :D
<Jumpyyy> uhm....sapete dove può andare a finire?
<Jumpyyy> si chiude o si nasconde da qualche parte? c'è un modo per poterlo vedere?
<Jumpyyy> uhm....
<Jumpyyy> non va
<Jumpyyy> ad ogni modo....come si crea una cartella nascosta nella home?
<Carlin0> Jumpyyy, le cartelle nascoste hanno semplicemente il nome che inizia con un punto
<Carlin0> Jumpyyy, se lanci quel coso da terminale dovrebbe darti un output di errore
<Jumpyyy> si, ma in home, "crea cartella" è disattivato
<Jumpyyy> e quel coso lo lancio da icona perche è un coso dei repository ufficiali e qui mi avevate detto di passare sempre da quelli se possibile
<Carlin0> Jumpyyy, nel terminale sudo apt install pastebinit
<Carlin0> Jumpyyy, ls -al | pastebinit
<Carlin0> Jumpyyy, posta il link che viene creato dall'ultimo comando
<Carlin0> se non vuoi seguire i consigli però non capisco cosa tu ci faccia qui
<Jumpyyy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24466760/
<Jumpyyy> (scusa, mi ero distratto un attimo)
<Carlin0> Jumpyyy, che cartella devi creare ?
<Jumpyyy> .dosbox
<Carlin0> Jumpyyy, mkdir .dosbox
<Jumpyyy> grazie mille...esistiva già....forse creata in automatico dal repository
<Carlin0> la crea il programma quando si apre
<Jumpyyy> ahhh ok
<Carlin0> quando poi vuoi prova a lanciarlo da terminale
<Jumpyyy> come si fa il baffetto?
<Jumpyyy> (asci 126)
<Carlin0> almeno vedi se si chiude e perchè
<Carlin0> alt gr + ^
<Carlin0> ~
<Carlin0> Jumpyyy, http://i.imgur.com/HIOmv.png
<Jumpyyy> perfetto
<Jumpyyy> ci siamo quasi
<Jumpyyy> l'ho lanciato da terminale e mi da un errore, ora lo posto
<Jumpyyy> ma prima di farlo...per aprire un file di testo in una cartella nascosta?
<Jumpyyy> fatto
<Jumpyyy> https://pastebin.com/A3zKHnL6
<Stuka> Ciao a tutti, stavo installando Ubuntu 17.04 LTS, ho seguito passo per passo la guida sul sito italiano di ubuntu, ma sul finire dell'installazione mi dà questo messaggio d'errore
<Stuka> "L'installazione del pacchetto <<grub-efi-amd64-signed>> in /target/ non è riuscita. Senza il boot loader GRUB, il sistema installato non si avvierà"
<armario> sono sempre Stuka, mi dava problemi col nickname
<baronside> Chiedo un aiuto per il problema seguente: su UBUNTU 16.04 ho eseguito oggi l'aggiornamento. Al termine non sono più riuscito ad utilizzare il PC. Dopo l'inserimento della password di amministratore mi compare il desktop per qualche manciata di secondi e torna nuovamente alla pagina per l'inserimento password. Cosa posso fare per risolvere l situazi
<baronside> one?
<anonym91> buonasera, volevo chiedere un aiutino riguardo un errore che mi dà il terminale quando do dei comandi
<anonym91> con un semplice comando di update mi da questo errore: "N: Viene ignorato il file "20auto-upgrades.ucf-dist" nella directory "poiché ha un'estensione non valida"
<anonym91> qualcuno mi può spiegare come mai, grazie in anticipo
<th34lch3m1st> ciao, 16.04 il desktop parte con frequenza di aggiornamento a 60hz. sto tentando di configurare x, dopo aver testato tutto con xrandr, ma nella tty sudo X -configure mi da un errore.
<th34lch3m1st> imgur.com/a/gTcwv number of created screens does not match number of detected devices. configuration failed with error 2
<th34lch3m1st> qui qualche info paste.ubuntu.com/24467633/
<anonym91> buonasera
<Mr_Pan> anonym91, ubuntu-it
<Mr_Pan> anonym91, buoansera ...scusa
<Mr_Pan> anonym91, ubuntu-it-chat
<Mr_Pan> ciao marcello1
<anonym91> scusate posso fare una domanda riguardo un problema che ho avuto usando il terminale ?
<Mr_Pan> !chiedi | anonym91
<ubot-it> anonym91: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<anonym91> grazie x la spiegazione.. comunque come dicevo ho un problema quando uso dei semplici comandi dal terminale mi spunta fuori questa annotazione "N: Viene ignorato il file "20auto-upgrades.ucf-dist" nella directory "/etc/apt/apt.conf.d/" poiché ha un'estensione non valida"
<devastatorejohnn> help
<Mr_Pan> devastatorejohnn, fai la tua domanda ...
<devastatorejohnn> non riesco a configurare lamp su ubuntu 16.04
<Mr_Pan> !dettagli
<ubot-it> Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<Mr_Pan> devastatorejohnn, da console se dai   sudo apt install lamp-server^    ti installa tutto il necessario
<devastatorejohnn> #1045 - Access denied for user 'giovanni'@'localhost' (using password: YES)   questo tipo di errore potete aiutare grazie
<Mr_Pan> devastatorejohnn, utente mysql  ?  in fase di installazione ti ha fatot inserire utente  e passw per MySQL .. devi usare quello...
<devastatorejohnn> non so dove mettere mani per configurare
<Mr_Pan> devastatorejohnn, e come maiti sei avventurato in questa installazione senza sapere dove intervenire?!
<devastatorejohnn> perche' sono da poco in linux e usavo windows ma si piantava ogni momento con linux non ho piu' problemi
<Mr_Pan> !lamp
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/MySql
<Mr_Pan> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Apache
<Mr_Pan> devastatorejohnn, leggiti le guide che ho linkato
<Mr_Pan> devastatorejohnn, li troverai la soluzione a tutti i problemi
<devastatorejohnn> grazie a mr_pan per aiuto
<Mr_Pan> devastatorejohnn, sono due link il mio e quello di ubot...
<Mr_Pan> devastatorejohnn, ti suggerisco di instllar eil meta pacchetto come indicato sopra .. da terminale ...
<devastatorejohnn> se serve aiuto su hardware pc ,mastico qualcosina
<Mr_Pan> anonym91, ho i privati bloccati puoi scrivere e chiedere qui in chan .. grazie
<anonym91> come dicevo ho la versione ubuntu 16.04 LTS, e quando mando un qualsiasi comando dal terminale mi spunta fuori questo messaggio : N: Viene ignorato il file "20auto-upgrades.ucf-dist" nella directory "/etc/apt/apt.conf.d/" poiché ha un'estensione non valida mi puoi aiutare a capire dov'è il problema? grazie
<Mr_Pan> anonym91, il messaggio mi pare chiaro ... tutto quello dopo il punto viene intepretato come estensione ... che non riconosce ovviamente
<Mr_Pan> anonym91, hai modificato tu il nome  ?  di solito termina a upgrades ...
<anonym91> no no non l'ho cambiato io
<Mr_Pan> anonym91, modifica il nome vedrai che andra a posto
<anonym91> il nome della directory intendi ?
<anonym91> oppure quello del file?
<Mr_Pan> anonym91, il file 20auto.....
<devastatorejohnn> deve cusare  sudo apt-get  -f  install   per le  dipendenze
<Mr_Pan> anonym91, hai delle dipende non risolte ???! e cosa stai installando ?!?!?  -f non e' mai una buona soluzione
<Mr_Pan> anonym91, lo stai forzando .
<devastatorejohnn> e'   cartella  /opt     software   personale
<devastatorejohnn>   puoi    disinstallare   e   rinstallarlo  e controlla se non c'e'   qualche   bug
<Mr_Pan> anonym91, stavamo parlando di un altro problema .
<anonym91> ok,, cmq avrei un altra domanda? non so perchè non mi fa più accedere a "impostazioni di sistema"
<Mr_Pan> anonym91, devastatorejohnn per tutto quello che non riguarda supporto ufficiale a Ubuntu siete pregati di spostarvi in #ubuntu-it-chat grazie
<devastatorejohnn> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?p=4931473    controlla  qui
<anonym91> grazie ragazzi
#ubuntu-it 2017-04-28
<user1243> salve a tutti
<user1243> https://thepasteb.in/p/qjhLZ3GoMqjFB
<user1243> La connessione è stata annullata
<Mr_Pan> user1243, salve
<user1243> C'entra il firewall o roba del genere?
<Mr_Pan> !veggenti | user1243
<ubot-it> user1243: Gli utenti di questo canale non sono in possesso di poteri magici, non possiedono sfere di cristallo e non sono nemmeno veggenti. Canonical non può permettersi un corso di stregoneria per i suoi collaboratori. Si chiede quindi, gentilmente, di esprimersi in maniera chiara e molto dettagliata.
<user1243> Gentilmente rispondo :)
<Mr_Pan> user1243, due parole buttate li cosi non servono a nessuno ... dovresti farci capire meglio il problema ...
<user1243> Subito
<Mr_Pan> user1243, spiegati meglio ... dove appare il messaggio ... quando ecc ...
<Mr_Pan> !veggenti
<ubot-it> Gli utenti di questo canale non sono in possesso di poteri magici, non possiedono sfere di cristallo e non sono nemmeno veggenti. Canonical non può permettersi un corso di stregoneria per i suoi collaboratori. Si chiede quindi, gentilmente, di esprimersi in maniera chiara e molto dettagliata.
<user1243> Ho provato a scaricare l'ISO di ubuntu tramite il torrent, ma anzikè partire il download mi dice: la connessione è stata annullata
<user1243> Nn so se è abbastanza quello ke ho scritto
<Mr_Pan> gigirock, hola
<user1243> Sono stato abbastanza kiaro?
<gigirock> user1243, se scarichi il file iso direttamente ?
<user1243> funziona bene
<user1243> solo col torrent nn va
<user1243> c'entra il firewall?
<gigirock> user1243, o sono bloccati i torrent sulla tua rete ....
<gigirock> user1243, certo
<user1243> ho provato a disattivare il firewall ma la musica è la stessa
<gigirock> user1243, bisogna vedere il modem etc etc
<user1243> capisco
<user1243> cmq dovrebbe essere un blocco a monte giusto?
<user1243> Ringrazio x l'aiuto ricevuto
<user1243> Esco
<zaganator> salve sto cercando di precorrere i tempi e sono passato all'interfaccia di gnome, volevo sapere se qualcuno conosce un'app che mi permetta di fare ricerca nelle app e nei file tramite una semplice shortcut da tastiera
<gigirock> zaganator, ma la barra di ricerca nel gnome non e' contestuale ?
<gigirock> sara' ctrl + f
<gigirock> !gnome shorcuts
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'gnome shorcuts'
<margi> buongiorno ho un problema non riesco a scaricare ubuntu ci ho provato tutto il giorno e alla fine ha scaricato solo parzialmente
<margi> in effetti ha scaricato 1,3gb
<Mr_Pan> margi, da dove scarichi  ?  forse hai problemi alla linea interent ?
<margi> invece di 1,5 gb
<margi> scarico dal vostro sito
<Mr_Pan> margi, prova a cambiare server e ti consiglio di utlizzare un downloader manager (jdownloader,downthemall ecc)
<margi> non ho problemi di internet
<Mr_Pan> margi, il "nostro" sito!?
<margi> ubuntu italia
<gigirock> margi, se 6 gia' in ubuntu scarica con wget sito.delle.distro
<margi> nella prima pagina c'è il download
<gigirock> margi, poi non selezionare il mirror in NewZeland magari
<margi> in effetti volevo scaricarlo per fare un cd e provarlo
<gigirock> margi se usi wget se ci sono interruzioni riparte da sola....
<margi> scusa che cos'è wget?
<gigirock> http://ba.mirror.garr.it/mirrors/ubuntu-releases/ prova da qui
<margi> ti ringrazio molto ora provo
<Mr_Pan> margi, hai un pc recente.. 64 bit   ?
<gigirock> margi ma 6 su linux o windows ?
<margi> ora sono su windows
<Mr_Pan> margi, hai un pc recente.. 64 bit   ?
<margi> il pc non è recentissimo ma è 64 bit
<Mr_Pan> margi, usi firefox o chrome   ?
<margi> chrome
<margi> ma ieri ho usato sia chrome che explorer
<margi> mi ha scaricato solo 1.3 gb
<margi> comunque ora sto provando da mirrors
<margi> dice che ci vogliono 4 ore
<margi> vediamo che succede
<zaganator> gigirock, ho provato ma non funziona, sto usando metacity non compiz, forse ti riferisci a qualcosa in compiz?
<gigirock> zaganator, ho sparato a caso , non uso gnome
<zaga> Salve qualcuno mi può aiutare a installare un'applicazione che mi faccia la ricerca di app e file in metacity
<Carlin0> zaga, che applicazione ?
<Mr_Pan> zaga, di nuovo qui :D
<Mr_Pan> zaga, di nuovo qui :D
<nator> Si sono andato a prendere la figlia e sono tornato
<Mr_Pan> zaganator, ma perche sei pure qui  ?
<Mr_Pan> nator, quanti nick hai  ?
<Carlin0> nator, che applicazione vuoi installare ?
<zaganator_> mi collego da cell e da pc... scusa
<zaganator_> comunque volevo fare in modo che anche in metacity di riuscire a cercare un'app senza aver bisogno tutte le volte di spostare il mouse
<Carlin0> zaganator_, ti ho già fatto la domanda 2 volte ... quando ti decidi a rispondere ...
<zaganator_> a dire il vero non mi ricordo come si chiamasse Carlin0
<zaganator_> l'unica cosa che ricordo chiaramente è che era abbinata alla shortcut ctrl+space
<zaganator_> in questo modo partiva la ricerca
<Mr_Pan> Katapult?
<Carlin0> bene zaganator_ verifica come si chiama e poi se è nei repo ufficiali ti si può aiutare qui altrimenti devi leggere dal sito dove lo scarichi
<zaganator_> grazie Carlin0 e scusa la confusione con i nick
<zaganator_> mi ricollego dopo avr indagato allora!
<feinwerkbau> buongiorno a chi leggerà questo mio messaggio. avevo già installato Ubuntu 16 lts, ora dopo diversi mesi ho installato sul secondo disco la versione 17. fin qui tutto bene, ho caricato da ubuntu software gli applicativi (pacchetti dei programmi che mi occorrono) che avevo testato la volta precedente, ora non chiedetemi perchè, o per come non riesco
<feinwerkbau>  ad installare l'ultimo programma "freefilesync" .
<Mr_Pan> feinwerkbau, quel sw non si trova nei repo ufficiali ...
<feinwerkbau> buongiorno a chi leggerà questo mio messaggio. avevo già installato Ubuntu 16 lts, ora dopo diversi mesi ho installato sul secondo disco la versione 17. fin qui tutto bene, ho caricato da ubuntu software gli applicativi (pacchetti dei programmi che mi occorrono) che avevo testato la volta precedente, ora non chiedetemi perchè, o per come non riesco
<feinwerkbau>  ad installare l'ultimo programma "freefilesync" . il file è formato debian.tar.gz.; da terminale digito sudo apt install frefilesync, immetto la password, il terminale mi risponde e:/impossibile trovare il pacchetto freefilesync. qualcuno mi può aiutare a risolvere questo mio problema??? scusate ancora ho fatto casimo, mi è partito il messaggio a
<feinwerkbau> metà...
<Mr_Pan> stavo rispondendo ..
<zaganator> salve ragazzi sono nuovamente qui... trovata l'applicazione
<zaganator> Ulauncher
<zaganator> spettacolarmente veloce ed elegante oserei dire
<zaganator> https://github.com/Ulauncher/Ulauncher
<zaganator> questo è il progetto in github
<zaganator> provatela
<gigirock> Ma gnome n ha un launcher ?
<cristian_c> #pubblicità
<cristian_c> zaga: non è un canale in cui fare pubblicità, questo ;)
<zaga> Non è sicuramente pubblicità quando ci si riferisce ad uno strumento completamente gratuito penso
<cristian_c> zaga: puoi girarla come ti pare , ma qui si fa solo supporto a ubuntu, spero ti sia chiaro
<zaga> Mi scuso allora...
<cristian_c> zaga: a parte ciò, nessun problema
<cristian_c> zaga: per le chiacchiere abbiamo un canale dedicato
<cristian_c> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<cristian_c> molto più appropriato per condividere informazioni
<zaga> Grazie...
<cristian_c> di niente
<zaga> Ci risentiamo allora sulla chat...
<Alex89> buonasera a tutti, ho bisogno di aiuto per quanto riguarda la scelta di una versione di ubuntu per il mio pc.. qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<Mr_Pan> !dettagli | Acn0w
<ubot-it> Acn0w: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<Acn0w> Mr_Pan, ho un problema con.. la voglia di fare, sto usando Ubuntu versione.. dopo guardo, con interfaccia... grafica stranamente. Quando provo a fare... sudo pm-suspend, ottengo questo output: ... lo schermo si spegne, ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse... un pisolino
<Mr_Pan> Acn0w, lol
<cristian_c> !chat | Acn0w
<ubot-it> Acn0w: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Roby1969> oby1969
#ubuntu-it 2017-04-29
<tyrionlannister> salve a tutti, vorrei creare un immagine cd di windows da usb dal mio ubuntu. ho provato a  usare "Creatore di dischi di avvio" ma non legge la ISO di windows
<tyrionlannister> vorrei capire perché. Forse crea dischi di avvio solo per le release di ubuntu e derivate?
<tyrionlannister> quindi alla fine ora sto usando un'altro programma sulla cui finestra in allto c'è scritto "Dischi" e sta facendo "ripristino immagine disco". Sto facendo una cosa giusta?
<bryan> buon giorno a tutti
<bryan> ho una piccola domanda da fare
<Guest3164> in sostanza mi servirebbe disattivare l esecuzione senza reestrizioni in virtual box
<Guest3164> ma non riesco a trovare un qualcosa che mi possa aiutare
<Carlin0> Guest3164, eh ?
<Guest3164> hai presente virtual box ?
<Carlin0> si
<Guest3164> ho messo win xp all interno ,
<Guest3164> quando avvio win funziona tutto , ma per necessita ho istallato un programma che va solo su win
<Guest3164> adesso il problema e il seguente
<Carlin0> il problema riguarda virtualbox o xp ?
<Carlin0> ecco ..
<Carlin0> !windows
<Guest3164> mi da errore che l applicazione non puo essere avvia da virtualmachine
<ubot-it> per ricevere supporto per windows, rivolgersi al canale ##windows
<Guest3164> ma sul portatile eseguendo la stessa procedura funziona il tutto
<Guest3164> no ma win e in virtualbox da ubuntu
<Carlin0> Guest3164, e cosa centra ubuntu in tutto ciò ?
<Guest3164> allora
<Guest3164> ho istallato ubuntu 16.04
<Guest3164> sia su portatile che su fisso
<Guest3164> dentro ubuntu ho istallato virtualbox
<Carlin0> ok ma il problema è di xp
<Guest3164> in entrambi i  pc
<Carlin0> quindi ?
<Guest3164> terminando le istallazioni
<Guest3164> sul portatile funziona il programa funziona
<Guest3164> su pc mi dice che applicazione non si puo avviare su virtualmachine
<Guest3164> quindi li metto a confronto e noto che
<Guest3164> sul portatile l esecuzione senza restrizioni e attiva
<Guest3164> mentre dal fisso no
<Carlin0> Guest3164, non ti si avvia la macchina virtuale ?
<Guest3164> quindi vorrei provare ad abilitare esecuzione restrizioni
<Guest3164> ma non trovo come fare
<Guest3164> si avvia la macchina perfettamente
<Carlin0> Guest3164, quindi non è un problema di ubuntu
<Guest3164> Carlin0: la macchina virtuale si avvia alla perfezione in entrambi i pc
<Carlin0> !windows
<ubot-it> per ricevere supporto per windows, rivolgersi al canale ##windows
<Guest3164> Carlin0: l errore sta nel eseguire un programma che ho istallato ,
<Carlin0> su windows
<Guest3164> si
<Carlin0> e che vuoi qui ?
<Guest3164> hai presente che in virtual box in basso a destra ce
<Guest3164> esecuzione senza restrizioni ?
<Guest3164> nel portatile e abilitato
<Guest3164> nel fisso no
<Guest3164> vorrei abilitare questa spunta
<Guest3164> Carlin0: mi segui a cosa ho scritto ?
<Carlin0> Guest3164, quello che non segue sei tu
<Carlin0> è un problema di win rivolgiti altrove
<Guest3164> io ti seguo , il problema non sta nel programma che ho istallato in win
<Guest3164> ma nelle impostazioni della virtualbox
<Carlin0> fai vedere un'immagine di sta cosa
<Carlin0> !image
<Guest3164> come ti mostro l immagine ?
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Guest3164> http://prnt.sc/f25mgx
<obert> ciao, non riesco a cambiare la lingua della tastiera in ubuntu 17, ho provato selezionando italiano in Impostazioni->tastiera ma non mi cambia in italiano
<Guest3164> Carlin0: nel postatile la voce esecuzione senza restrizioni e attiva
<Carlin0> Guest3164, la cosa riguarda l'esecuzione di win e non di ubuntu
<Guest3164> Carlin0: cioe ? cosa puo essere cambiato da un pc all altro ?
<Carlin0> Guest3164, potrebbe dipendere dalla cpu , ma cmq sei offtopic qui
<Guest3164> Carlin0: ok ti ringrazio lo stesso
<Carlin0> obert, sei su ubuntu ora ?
<obert> Carlin0: si e no
<obert> posso esserci
<Carlin0> torna quando lo sei
<obert> ?
<obert> grazie lo stesso
<b000lt> buona sere e tutti
<b000lt> avrei bisogno di un consiglio ... ho un hp dv6 2126el su cui vorrei installare ubuntu.
<b000lt> non essendo esperto, volevo un consiglio sulla versione da insallare  16 oppure 17 grazie
<f843d0> b000lt: realizza il supporto di installazione, prova in live e vedi che ti aggrada di più
<b000lt> ok grazie
<ryuujin> b000lt: e' inutile provare il vecchio
<b000lt> grazi einfatti sto scaricando il nuovo
<voyo_> Salve a tutti, ho un monitor 4k ma un  problema nello scalign. Questo è quello che ho fatto:
<voyo_> 1) Tweak Tool -> Windows - Windows Scaling -> 2
<voyo_> 2) xrandr --output HDMI3 --scale 1.25x1.25
<voyo_> Fa lo scaling, ridimensiona anche il monitor lasciando ai lati uno spazio vuoto. Qualcuno che mi può aiutare a risolvere?
<Carlin0> tweak tool cosa sarebbe ?
<anna_> buonasera ragazzi, ho appena installato la ubuntu-mate, ma il pc non si spegne. Resta bloccato sul logo di ubuntu-mate. Qualcuno sa come risolvere? grazie
<Laura64> sera  tutti
<Laura64> ho  sistem a operatico  8.1  enterprice
<Laura64> istallato  su  un a hard  che   aveva  ubuntu  15  come  posso  verificare  se  è  ancora utilizzabile  e visto  ch e non  riesco  a  farlo  partire  d a boot  parte  sempre  win?  grazie
<Carlin0> Laura64, scarica una iso e lancia la live vedi cosa dice
<Innerina> Ho fatto casino cercando di partizionare una sd card nuova di zecca, adesso mi chiede la tabella di partizioni, in che formato la metto dato che devo mettere una fat32 come primaria e una ext4 come secondaria?
#ubuntu-it 2017-04-30
<cavallogoloso> ciao, ho ancora un problema con la digitazione della chiocciola...
<Carlin0> cavallogoloso, cioè?
<Luckyfly> Salve
<Luckyfly> Buona domenica
<Luckyfly> C'è nessuno?
<cristian_c> !nessuno | Luckyfly
<Luckyfly> ? :)
<ubot-it> Luckyfly: se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<Luckyfly> Chiedevo.
<Luckyfly> Ho installato ieri ubuntu
<Luckyfly> E oggi ho il seguente problema
<Luckyfly> Volevo installare del software aggiuntivo ma mi chiede una password che sembra essere differente da quella inserita in fase di installazione
<Carlin0> Luckyfly, come cerchi di installarlo ?
<Luckyfly> Scusate se la terminologia non sarà precisa
<Luckyfly> Prova dal pannello di controllo e poi software
<Luckyfly> In modo grafico, non da riga di comando
<cristian_c> Luckyfly: e se lo installi da riga di comando, che succede?
<Luckyfly> Booo, mai provato, è verginello.
<Carlin0> Luckyfly, ma sopratutto : che programma sarebbe ?
<Luckyfly> Volevo metterne alcuni, in automatico senza troppi sbattimenti da riga
<Luckyfly> Per esempio, sw per cae e cad
<Luckyfly> Kde
<Carlin0> ma come si chiama ?
<Luckyfly> Salome, kde, freecad, opefoam..
<Carlin0> kde non è un programma
<Luckyfly> WineHq
<Luckyfly> Grazie per la precisazione
<Carlin0> Luckyfly, che uubntu è ?
<Carlin0> ubuntu*
<Luckyfly> Scaricato ieri, quando l'ultimo rilascio
<Carlin0> Luckyfly, apri un terminale e scrivi
<Luckyfly> Quindi*
<Luckyfly> Spara
<Carlin0> Luckyfly, sudo apt install pastebinit
<Carlin0> Luckyfly, lsb_release -a | pastebinit
<Carlin0> Luckyfly, posta il link che viene prodotto dal 2° comando
<Luckyfly> Si ma con la password come risolvo? (Prendo appunti, sono fuori casa)
<Carlin0> torna quando sei col pc da ubuntu
<cristian_c> esatto
<Luckyfly> Ok, ma la password come la reimposto?
<Carlin0> Luckyfly, sei italiano ? o per lo meno lo capisci ?
<Luckyfly> Quella richiesta era quella di root o dell'utente?
<Luckyfly> Non mi piace questo tono
<Luckyfly> Sono un ingegnere
<Carlin0> 15:07:30<Carlin0> torna quando sei col pc da ubuntu
<Luckyfly> Tu capisci?
<Carlin0> Luckyfly, ce poco da capire , sei qui a cercare assistenza
<Luckyfly> Ho posto una domanda
<Luckyfly> A cui non ho avuto risposta,
<Carlin0> e io ti ho già dato 2 volte la risposta
<Carlin0> !paga | Luckyfly
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'paga'
<cristian_c> !enter | Luckyfly
<ubot-it> Luckyfly: non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<cristian_c> Luckyfly: ingegnere o meno, ha senso chiedere supporto quando si ha la macchina a disposizione
<Luckyfly> Non credo, si può chiedere per capire a prescindere dall'avere una macchina davanti.
<cristian_c> in modo tale da agevolare il supporta, fornendo informazioni al momento
<cristian_c> *supporto
<Carlin0> oltre al fatto che un cambio di pass potrebbe nascondere un fatto illecito
<cristian_c> informazioni che magari non pupi dare se sei fuori
<cristian_c> *puoi
<Luckyfly> Ciao
<Carlin0> perchè è dura da credere che "un ingegnere" che ha installato ieri già non la ricordi
<cavallogoloso> ciao Carlin0, scusa se mi ripeto, come faccio a risolvere il mio problema di digitazione della chiocciola?
<cristian_c> Carlin0: peeò, scusa, anche tu, non ha detto ingegnere 'di cosa'
<f843d0> 14:21:15< Carlin0> cavallogoloso, cioè?
<cristian_c> poteva anche essere ingegnere delle patatine
<Carlin0> cavallogoloso, spiega meglio il tuo problema
<Carlin0> cristian_c, quello è rocco™ (end OT)
<cavallogoloso> semplice, quando premo ALT GR+ tasto chiocciola non digita nulla
<Carlin0> cavallogoloso, e il cancelletto ?
<cavallogoloso> nemmeno
<cristian_c> cavallogoloso: hai la tastiera localizzata in italiano?
<cavallogoloso> si
<cristian_c> *il layout
<cavallogoloso> si
<Carlin0> cavallogoloso, se premi ALT GR + shift + ^ esce qualcosa ?
<Carlin0> scusa
<Carlin0> alt gr + ì
<cavallogoloso> ì
<f843d0> cavallogoloso: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<f843d0> cavallogoloso: setxkbmap -query | pastebinit
<f843d0> cavallogoloso: il secondo comando restituisce un link, incollalo qui in canale
<cavallogoloso> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24485892/
<f843d0> cavallogoloso: setxkbmap -layout it
<f843d0> cavallogoloso: riprova il celebre simbolo della chiocciola
<cavallogoloso> ò
<cavallogoloso> nulla..
<Carlin0> cavallogoloso, cat /etc/default/keyboard | pastebinit
<cavallogoloso> copiato sul terminale, poi?
<Carlin0> il link
<cavallogoloso> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24485923/
<cavallogoloso> lo apro?
<Carlin0> no già visto
<Carlin0> cavallogoloso, sudo dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration
<cavallogoloso> @!!!!!
<cavallogoloso> magicamente...
<Carlin0> funziona ?
<Carlin0> bene ...
<cavallogoloso> grazie Carlin0
<Carlin0> di nulla
<fedrox> qualcuno ha un chromebook con crouton?
<cristian_c> fedrox: s< tanto di deja-vu
<cristian_c> fedrox: sbaglio o è già stata fatta questa domanda, alcuni giorni fa?
<fedrox> christian_c: non ho capito ...
<cristian_c> fedrox: la domanda riguardo chromebook + crouton
<fedrox> cristian_c, ah, è già stata fatta numerose volte? io ci sto facendo girare artful ma ogni volta che installo le esntensioni di gnome-shell, quando esco poi non mi riparte. disinstallo le estensioni e funziona. chissà come mai
<cristian_c> fedrox: hai già provato in generale, su un'installazione reale?
<cristian_c> e crouton non lo è, potrebbe basarsi su qemu, molto probabilmente
<fedrox> ho il desktop con ubuntuGnome con artful e tutto funge. ti riferivi a questo?
<cristian_c> fedrox: potrebbe dipendere da crouton stesso
<cristian_c> fedrox: i due ubuntu gnome sono la stessa versione?
<fedrox> cristian_c, probabile. Secondo voi è possibile installare ubuntuGnome direttamente sul drive? i driver delle periferiche poi funzionano?
<cristian_c> fedrox: secondo me, meglio tenersi crouton, se proprio devi
<cristian_c> fedrox: ma ti consiglierei di verificare di quale ubuntu gnome stiamo parlando
<fedrox> cristian_c, sospettavo, ma devo dire che anche così gira benissimo
<cristian_c> infatti, in realtà stai usando il cuore di chome os
<cristian_c> sottostante il sistema ubuntu 'virtualizzato'
<fedrox> cristian_c, sì però è una virtualizzazione che funziona molto bene devo dire.
<cristian_c> a parte le estensioni di gnome shell
<fedrox> cristian_c, uso artful upgradato da zesty. Zesty mi dava più problemi. Per ora lo tengo così, tanto di fatto non c'è mai bisgno di riavviare
<cristian_c> fedrox: cos'è artful?
<cristian_c> 'upgradato da' <- ?
<cristian_c> ahhhhh
<cristian_c> forse ho capito
<cristian_c> artful aardvark
<fedrox> cristian_c, sì, installato zesty da crouton, modificato il sources.list da chroot, aggiornato e avviato
 * cristian_c questa gli era sfuggita
<cristian_c> fedrox: beh, diciamo che se butti una cosa che non è neanche una alpha
<fedrox> cristian_c, per ora va che è una meravoglia
<cristian_c> pupi aspettarti problemi
<cristian_c> ma non sono sicuro che abbiano già aggiornato pacchetti nella versione di sviluppo
<cristian_c> mi sembra un po' presto
<fedrox> cristian_c, certo, infatti, ma mi pareva strano che dipendesse tutto dalle estensioni
<fedrox> cristian_c, gnome-shell e molto altro ci sono
<fedrox> coem andrà a finire la storia di Canonical?
<fedrox> io spero fortemente che esca dalla crisi, se di crisi si tratta. Per me Gnome va benissimo
<cristian_c> fedrox: con zesty riscontravi problemi con le estensioni della shell?
<fedrox> cristian_c, sì
<fedrox> cristian_c, mi chiedevo infatti come informare i developers di crouton
<cristian_c> fedrox: e quale ubuntu gnome in installazione reale hai sul desktop?
<fedrox> io non sonop uno sviluppatore ma un feedback da utente potrebbe aiutarli
<cristian_c> fedrox: https://github.com/dnschneid/crouton
<fedrox> cristian_c, zesty, con aggiunti i repos di artful, e va che è una bellezza
<cristian_c> fedrox: 'installazione reale'
<cristian_c> la domanda era un'altra
<cristian_c> 15:45] <fedrox> ho il desktop con ubuntuGnome con artful e tutto funge. ti riferivi a questo?
<fedrox> scusa (grazie per il link)
<cristian_c> ma avevi già risposto, scusa
<cristian_c> fedrox: allora diciamo che potrebbe essere anche un effetto dell'upgrade
<cristian_c> fedrox: e quindi ti conviene provare installando artful da zero in crouton, piuttosto che avanzamento da zesty ad artful, prima di segnalare ai dev
<cristian_c> !chat | per tutto il resto, fedrox
<ubot-it> per tutto il resto, fedrox: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<fedrox> ma mi sa che crouton artful non lo prevede
<fedrox> per ora
<fedrox> ciao a tutti!
<Alex2102> ciao a tutti. volevo sapere se ligthworks free per ubuntu è in italiano e se mi conviene installarlo o è meglio kdenlive per il videoediting.
<Alex2102> grazie in anticipo
<cristian_c> Alex2102: purtroppo devi chiedere a loro, cioè allo sviluppatore
<Alex2102> pensavo che qualcuno lo usasse
<Carlin0> è fuori dai repo ufficiali
<Carlin0> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<cristian_c> a quanto mi risulta, lightworks non è presente nei repository ufficiaki di ubuntu
<cristian_c> *ufficiali
<Alex2102> lo so
<Alex2102> comunque grazie mille
<cristian_c> Alex2102: nulla ti vieta di provare l'uno e l'altro
<cristian_c> e confrontarli
<Alex2102> ok, proverò
<Carlin0> è un deb male che va  lo purghi
<deborahromana201> che fare
<deborahromana201> per 2 giga di ram con scheda video condivisa
<deborahromana201> su vecchio pentium
<Carlin0> deborahromana201, scarica lubuntu 16.04 e provalo da live cd
<deborahromana201> lo ho provata scatta il video dello schermo
<Carlin0> che scheda video è ?
<deborahromana201> traballa il video
<deborahromana201> ora vedo
<deborahromana201> da dove si vede
<Carlin0> sei da ubuntu ora ?
<deborahromana201> no sono da xp
<deborahromana201> dice che e una vga
<deborahromana201> compatibile vga
<Carlin0> eh boh se vieni da ubuntu lo vediamo
<deborahromana201> ok ora monto ubuntu
<deborahromana201> ora mi scollego e ricollego un attimino raga e lento il pc
<vespman> ciao a tutti, vorrei creare un icona sulla side bar che esegue il file .sh , mi serve per lanciare un programma ed evitare di entrare ogni volta nella cartella.. il programma è serviio, chi sa dirmi dove poso vedere? non so che ricerca di topic fare
<Carlin0> vespman, devi creare un file *.desktop e metterlo in /usr/share/applications o ~/.local/share/applications
<deborahromana> no mi fa entrare neanche in live raga
<alviro> Buon pomeriggio a tutti, ho un piccolo problema all'avvio di ubuntu mate
<alviro> le finestre non hanno più nessuna decorazione, intendo i pulsanti minimizza chiudi ecc
<alviro> controllo su mate tweak e nella sezione finestre visualizzo questo
<alviro> Stai utilizzando un windows manager sconosciuto e non supportato. Così non possiamo garantire che le modifiche apportate saranno efficaci.
<gigirock> alviro: che tema hai impostato ?
<alviro> nel gestore finestre ho sempre usato marco (senza compositore)
<alviro> lo riseleziomo e tutto va ok
<alviro> ma al riavvio il problema si ripresenta
<gigirock> e cosa ti dobbiamo dire se metti il tema di default e' tutto ok ? alviro
<alviro> si, ma ad ogni avvio sono costretto a selezionare il windows manager, e come se non mi memorizzasse la mia scelta
<alviro> ho provato anche a selezionar mutter o compiz,  non cambia nulla
<cristian_c> alviro: quale ubuntu mate?
<alviro> 17.04
<cristian_c> alviro: installata da zero?
<alviro> no
<cristian_c> alviro: apri un terminale
<alviro> ok
<cristian_c> alviro: digita: sudo apt install pastebinit
<alviro> fatto
<cristian_c> alviro: digita: sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<cristian_c> e incolla qui il link generato dal comando
<alviro> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24486954/
<cristian_c> alviro: come mai hai attivato i repository proposed?
<cristian_c> sono altamente instabili, c'è anche l'avviso nella relativa sezione
<cristian_c> oltre ai ppa, si intende
<cristian_c> che pure hai aggiunto ai tuoi repository
<alviro> devo disabilitare qualcosa?
<cristian_c> alviro: ormai il danno l'hai fatto
<alviro> ha sempre funzionato tutto ,anche con i ppa
<Windom> Ciao a tutti
<cristian_c> alviro: mi spiace, ma qui non sia supporto a sistemi presi a martellate, come hai fatto tu
<cristian_c> *non si da
<alviro> ma se lo tengo meglio di un figlio :-)
<cristian_c> alviro: infatti si vede dal log
<cristian_c> ;)
<Windom> Qualcuno può aiutarmi? Sono attualmente alla fine dell'installazione di una delle versioni di ubuntu in dual boot con windows
<cristian_c> !qualcuno
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<alviro> ma le martellate quali sarebbero? in modo da non ripetere il danno
<cristian_c> alviro: rileggi pure tutti i messaggi che ti sono stati indirizzati
<Windom> Ho rimosso la usb come richiesto e premuto enter ma è rimasto così da almeno 20min...
<Windom> La barra di caricamento sembra andare..
<cristian_c> 'la barra di caricamento'
<Windom> Si, i pallini intendo...
<cristian_c> Windom: beh, un po' strano è
<cristian_c> sicuro che l'installazione sia andata a buon fine?
<cristian_c> Windom: di quale ubuntu parliamo?
<Windom> E come faccio a verificarlo se resta bloccato su questa schermata??
<cristian_c> su quale macchina (cpu, ram, scheda grafica)?
<cristian_c> Windom: intendo prima di arrivare fino a quu
<cristian_c> qui
<cristian_c> Windom: in modalità live hai riscontrato problemi simili?
<Windom> No, in live andava abbastanza bene...è un notebook toshiba
<cristian_c> Windom: puoi forn9re informazioni precise in merito alle domande che ti sono state indirizzate?
<alviro> cristian_c quali messaggi?
<Windom> dite mi conviene aspettare o shut down e ciao?
<cristian_c> alviro: quelli di questa chat
<cristian_c> alviro: dalle 18:10 in avanti
<Windom> Non ricordo le specifiche del notebook scusatemi
<alviro> non molti al riguardo
<cristian_c> Windom: neanche la versione di ubuntu in uso?
<Windom> Ubuntu 16.04.2 LTS
<alviro> cristan_c: il problema non è grave. è solo noioso ogni volta andare ad aprire MATE tweak e riselezionare il windows manager
<cristian_c> alviro: il problema l'hai causato ty
<cristian_c> tu
<alviro> come?
<cristian_c> per i motivi enunciati all'inizio
<alviro> per i ppa?
<cristian_c> rileggi pure i messaggi vol. 2
<Windom> scusate ma solitamente a fine installazione, dopo aver rimosso il "tramite" e premuto enter come si comporta?
<cristian_c> Windom: dovrebbe riavviarsi
<cristian_c> cosa che non fa per strani motivi
<Windom> Ok...
<cristian_c> conoscere il modello di toshiba potrebbe aiutare
<Windom> satellite pro
<cristian_c> Windom: il pc in questione ha scheda grafica dedicata?
<Windom> Credo di si
<cristian_c> Windom: prova a premere esc
<alviro> Quindi tu mi sconsigli altamente i  repository proposed?
<cristian_c> oppure ctrl+alt+f1
<cristian_c> alviro: non te li aconaiglio io, te li sconsigliia ubuntu stessa nella schermata in cui li attivi
<cristian_c> se apri 'software e aggiornamenti' e poi ultima tab viene spiegato anche perché
<Windom> Premuto esc OK Started shut down the "live"preinstalled system cleanly e poi reached target final step starting reboot
<alviro> si lo so
<cristian_c> Windom: ok, quindi è spuntato il log?
<alviro> quindi chi abilita i  repository proposed è inutile che venga a chiedere informazioni qui?
<Windom> Si, se per log intendi una serie infinita di /sbin/Casper-stop:33 etcetc
<cristian_c> Windom: infatti, t'avevo domandato se in live ci fossero problemi del genere
<cristian_c> Windom: puoi mandare una foto dello schermo?
<cristian_c> !image
<cristian_c> alviro: esattamente
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<cristian_c> alviro: in quanto metti in condizione di instabilità l'intero sistema
<cristian_c> metti poi che hai aggiunto dei repository esterni
<Windom> Perdonami ma a fine stringa mi dice failed to send WATCHDOG=1 notification message:Transport endpoint is not connected
<cristian_c> e qui evitiamo il supporto a sistemi così combinati
<cristian_c> Windom: magari la foto aiuta ;)
<alviro> perfettamente d'accordo, io gli ho sempre abilitati, mi sono incasinato a volte, e quelle volte ho imparato molto, con il vostri aiuto negli anni passati
<cristian_c> alviro: se non gestiti bene, in aggiunta a una release non installata da zero, ma ottenuta tramite avanzamento, che non è la migliore opzione possibile
<cristian_c> qualcosa può sempre rompersi
<cristian_c> alviro: beh, se aggiungi i repo di openoffice, non hai imparato moltissimo ;)
<alviro> si in effetti, quindi non  fate mai avanzamenti di versione ma solo installazioni da zero voi?
<cristian_c> in quanto ha semso o utilizzare la versione presente nei repo, o installarne una nuova in locale, senza ppa
<cristian_c> alviro: per farli occorre avere una certa cinsapevolezza nella gestione
<cristian_c> perché hai attivato i proposed?
<W1ndom> Scusami ma non riesco ad inviarti foto da qui, o meglio non so come si fa
<alviro> per sperimetare
<cristian_c> !image | W1ndom
<ubot-it> W1ndom: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<cristian_c> alviro: ok
<alviro> installo da zero solo in estremis, il 90% delle volte riesco a risolvere, soprattutto con l'aiuto di tutti voi
<W1ndom> Ah ok...ci sono: http://prnt.sc/f2kzgx
<W1ndom> Ora alcune lettere pare stiano sparendo...ma dici lo spengo comunque atteso che non si avvia?
<Wind0m> Help!
<cristian_c> Wind0m: sicuro di aver rimosso l'usb al punto giusto?
<cristian_c> Wind0m: datti una calmata ;)
<Wind0m> Si quando mi ha chiesto
<cristian_c> Wind0m: è come se la usb non sia stata smontata correttamente
<Wind0m> Cosa consigli?
<akis24> W1nd0m: dovrai pur provare prima o poi a riavviare ..  se poi ci dici il modello esatto del notebook sarebbe meglio " immagino sia vecchiotto "
<Wind0m> Ok dai provo a riavviare..
<Wind0m> Mi é uscita la schermata del GRUB Gnu e si è avviato automaticamente ubuntu
<Wind0m> sono alla schermata iniziale dove μ richiede password
<cristian_c> bbeh, sembra installato correttamente
<cristian_c> Wind0m: sei in dual boot?
<giulio> salve a tutti, sto avendo problemi con chrome dopo aver aggiornato da 16 a 17 ubuntu
<cristian_c> Wind0m: hai ubuntu classico con unity?
<Wind0m> E come mai ha avuto quel problema a fine installazione?
<giulio> classico
<cristian_c> giulio: la domanda era per Wind0m ;)
<giulio> scusa
<Wind0m> Si dual con win7
<Wind0m> No classico con unity
<cristian_c> Wind0m: riscontri problemi con le porte usb su windows?
<akis24> giulio: e il problema sarebbe ?
<Wind0m> versione che inizia con la
<Wind0m> X
<Wind0m> non ricordo bene scusatemi
<cristian_c> Wind0m: 16.04?
<Wind0m> Si 16.04.2 LTS si
<Wind0m> No problemi USB con windows
<giulio> sarebbe che mi dice che non riesce a trovare il sito a cui voglio accedere perche c'è un problema dns
<cristian_c> Wind0m: difficile capire cosa possa aver causato il problema, in mancana d
<giulio> ma da altri computer sotto la stessa rete riesco ad accedere
<cristian_c> Wind0m: difficile capire cosa possa aver causato il problema, in mancanza di info più precise
<giulio> che info ti posso dare?
<cristian_c> giulio: sicuro non sia un problema temporaneo?
<akis24> giulio: per il restot navighi correttamente ?
<Wind0m> Ora ho inserito password e sono nel desktop e μ sembra tutto ok...
<cristian_c> Wind0m: apri un terminale
<giulio> fatto
<Wind0m> ci sono
<giulio> si navigo tranquillo
<cristian_c> giulio: la richiesta era per Wind0m ;)
<giulio> scusa mi confondo
<cristian_c> Wind0m: digita: sudo apt install pastebinit
<Wind0m> provo a scaricare qualc....ok
<cristian_c> Wind0m: al terminale accedi anche con ctrl+alt+t
<akis24> giulio: indirizzo del sito ? se lecito ..
<Wind0m> unable to locate
<giulio> netflix
<cristian_c> Wind0m: sicuro di aver aperto un terminale?
<Wind0m> si ma non sono connesso internet
<cristian_c> Wind0m: utilizzi wifi con questo portatile solitamente?
<Wind0m> Ora sto connettendo la macchina con ubuntunad internet
<Wind0m> e mi richiede una serie infinita di installazioni di aggiornamento
<cristian_c> Wind0m: sì, ma intanto, prova a fare quanto ti è stato richiesto
<Wind0m> Unable to locate package
<giulio2> scusate qualcuno mi puo dire come posso fare a risolvere il problema della dns sul sito di netflix?
<cristian_c> giulio2: beh, mi pare strano
<akis24>  giulio2 con firefox accedi al sito ?
<cristian_c> giulio2: non riesci neanche ad accedere alla homepage?
<giulio2> no
<giulio2> zero
<giulio2> pero dal telefomo si
<giulio2> mi dice firefox che è un problema di firewall
<cristian_c> giulio2: allora verifica le impostazioni di rete su ubunty
<cristian_c> ubuntu
<cristian_c> giulio2: dove viene visualizzato il messaggio?
<giulio2> in che senso?
<giulio2> sul browser
<cristian_c> giulio2: in live riscontri lo stesso problema?
<giulio2> su altri siti no se è quello che intendi
<cristian_c> giulio2: puoi postare una schermata col messaggio d'errore?
<giulio2> nè su altri siti nè da altri dispositivi
<cristian_c> giulio2: no, intendo in sessione di prova
<giulio2> non so cosa intendi per sessione di prova
<giulio2> e non mi fa incollare il messaggio
<cristian_c> !image | giulio2
<ubot-it> giulio2: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<cristian_c> giulio2: la sessione di prova di ubuntu, selezionabile mandando in boot il supporto avviabile tramite il quale hai installato ubuntu sulla macchina
<giulio2> l'ha installato mio fratello quindi non so come fare
<giulio2> tipo nemmeno sul sito prnt.sc mi fa entrare
<giulio2> http://imgur.com/a/K0zpb
<cristian_c> ok, vediamo
<giulio2> http://imgur.com/a/leK9L
<cristian_c> prima schermata generica, riguardo la seconda google fornisce tutta una serie di casi a riguardo
<giulio2> ho letto qualcosa ma non so come risolvere
<cristian_c> giulio2: comunque, hai il supporto usb o dvd?
<cristian_c> con cui avviare la live
<giulio2> no
<giulio2> mio bro ha fatto tutto
<giulio2> nion sarà qualche impostazione di firewall?
<cristian_c> giulio2: sei sicuro che in questo preciso istante la homepage di netfli sia raggiungibile dal tuo telefono?
<giulio2> si
<cristian_c> dico in questo momento nel quale stiamo parlando, non due ore fa
<giulio2> si
<giulio2> ci sono sopra
<giulio2> ho controllato sia da app che da broeser sullo smartphone
<giulio2> adesso sono su crome nell'area accedi
<cristian_c> giulio2: in che senso 'accedi'?
<giulio2> nella home per accedere al sito
<cristian_c> ?
<giulio2> dove si mettono le credenziali di accesso per entrare con l'account
<giulio2> nel senso che funziona il sito
<cristian_c> giulio2: ehhhh, ma prima avevi confermato che non caricava proprio la homwpage di netflix
<giulio2> dal pc
<giulio2> ma dallo smarphone posso farlo
<cristian_c> giulio2: quindi , su pc non riesci neanche a caricare l'homepage, giusto?
<giulio2> giusto
<cristian_c> giulio2: quali dns stai utilizzando in questo momento?
<giulio2> non lo so
<giulio2> come controllo?
<giulio2> scusate devo andare
<cristian_c> giulio2: in bocca al lupo per tutto
<giulio2> vi ricontatto piu tardi spero vi ricordiate
<doomed> salve , non riesco ad aprire con vlc un dvd con  video masterizzato contenente i file vts.vob  questa e lo screen del messaggio di errore che mi compare https://postimg.org/image/rx2x4muzz/
<doomed> uso ubutntu gnome 16.04
<Carlin0> doomed, apri un terminale e scrivi sudo apt install pastebinit
<Carlin0> doomed, ls -l /media/phobia | pastebinit
<Carlin0> doomed, posta il link prodotto dall'ultimo comando
<doomed> Carlin0 http://paste.ubuntu.com/24487732/
<doomed> visto che Carlin0 non c' qualcuno mi puo dare un aiuto per quello che ho scritto sopra?
<fedrox> Migliore di tutti: ubuntuGnome che gira su chromebook con crouton
<doomed> ci riprovo , ho problema ad aprire un dvd video con vlc contenete i  file vts.vob
<Mr_Pan> !dettagli
<gigirock> domed e' un dvd originale ?
<ubot-it> Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<doomed> Mr-Pan dvd  masterizzato
<gigirock> ok doomed e cosa succede vlc da' qualche errore ?
<doomed> questo e lo screen dell'errore https://postimg.org/image/rx2x4muzz/
<gigirock> ok
<doomed> se vado su play per avviare il dvd me l oapre per 30secondi poi si chiude
<doomed> se apro svc/video mi da errore
<doomed> con questi comandi dati dal terminale  ls -l /media/phobia | pastebinit
<doomed>  la risposta e questahttp://paste.ubuntu.com/24487732/
<doomed> scusate http://paste.ubuntu.com/24487732/
<gigirock> doomed, ma quale e' la periferica di default per il dvd ?
<doomed> gigirock e il lettore video di default di ubuntuGnome
<doomed> ma con quello non me lo apre
<gigirock> doomed, devi impostare la periferica di default .... asoe
<gigirock> doomed, devi impostare la periferica di default .... aspe
<doomed> gigirock intendi il lettore di default?
<gigirock> http://imgur.com/a/J45Iv doomed vedi cosa c'e' qui.... nel tuo vlx
<gigirock> http://imgur.com/a/J45Iv doomed vedi cosa c'e' qui.... nel tuo vlc
<doomed> gigirock ok aperto ,che devo fare?
<doomed> no non vedo le stesse cose che ci sono li
<gigirock> doomed, il dvd e' montato adesso ?
<doomed> gigirock ora si
<gigirock> doomed, se fai more /etc/fstab dovresti vedere dove e' montato il dvd ..........
<doomed> gigirock https://paste.ubuntu.com/24488772/
<gigirock> doomed df -h
<doomed> gigirock https://paste.ubuntu.com/24488780/
<gigirock> doomed, nella pagina di conf di vlc ci dovrebbe essere /dev/sr0 per funzionare....
<gigirock> doomed, ma hai la home separata e poi un altra home .Private ?
<doomed> ho home separata e basta
<doomed> swap , e /
<gigirock> e allora cosa e' la /home/phobia.Private ?
<doomed> in quella cartella ci sono altre cartelle ce scritto ecryptfs_fnek encrypted
<gigirock> doomed, vedi quanti utenti ci sono in quel sistema
<doomed> gigirock solo io
<Mr_Pan> doomed, ma il pc e' il tuo  ?
<doomed> ho fatto una installazione nuova da poco
<doomed> gigirock si il pc e mio
<doomed> un portatile toshiba satellite
<doomed> come dicevo ho installato da zero da poco
<doomed_> giigirock eccomi
<doomed_> mi si  era disconnesso
<Carlin0> doomed_, ma che disco è ?
<doomed_> Carlin0 e un dvd video masterizzato su win di un amico lo legge
<Mr_Pan> abile
<Carlin0> quindi non è un dvd originale
<doomed_> Carlin0 no non e originale, se lo apro ci sono 2 cartelle
<Mr_Pan> Carlin0, lo ha detto che si tratta di dvd masterizzato
<Carlin0> doomed_, lo fa anche con altri dvd o solo con quello ?
<doomed_> Carlin0 solo con questo
<doomed_> lo apro ci sono 2 cartelle
<Carlin0> e cosa centra ubuntu ?
<doomed_> la prima audio_ts la 2 video ts
<Carlin0> mi pare ovvio che il problema è quel dvd
<doomed_> Carlin0 sul mio ho ubuntuGnome 16.04
<doomed_> se lo apro da un altro pc con win me lo legge
<doomed_> se lo metto su un lettore dvx per tv me l olegge
<doomed_> se provo ad aprire il vile vts_01_1-vob non me lo legge
<doomed_> questa e la configurazione del mio vlc https://postimg.org/image/vq8a4g5gp/
<doomed__> scusate ho un po di problemi con la connessione, son odi nuovo qui
<doomed__> suggerimenti?
<gigirock> doomed__, pastami more /etc/hdparm.conf
<doomed__> gigirock https://paste.ubuntu.com/
<doomed__> gigirock scusa https://paste.ubuntu.com/24489104/
<gigirock> hai installato libdvd-pkg ? doomed
<dbale> ragazzi buonasera,
<doomed__> gigirock mi sa di si
<gigirock> e le ragazze ?
<dbale> comandi come fdisk o df che mi mostrano info sugli hard disk?
<gigirock> dbale, da che os e che versione di ubuntu
<dbale> anche alle ragazze :D
<dbale> uso ubuntu mate
<gigirock> dbale, dal menu dei programmi lancia dischi ...
<Carlin0> dbale, esistono i man : man fdisk e man df
<dbale> gigirock, che tu ne sappia, i programmi su ubuntu mate (linux in generale) si trovano sotto /bin è così?
<gigirock> doomed__, installa mplayer....
<doomed__> gigirock mi dice che e inistallato libdv-pkg
<Carlin0> dbale, generalmente /usr/bin
<dbale> ok, però diversi programmi salvano le configurazioni sotto /home giusto=
<dbale> ?
<Carlin0> dbale, tutti
<Carlin0> perchè le configurazioni cambiano da utente a utente
<Carlin0> !chat | dbale
<ubot-it> dbale: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<dbale> quindi durante il loro utilizzo vengono fatte letture/scritture sul disco dove è puntato /home?
<Carlin0> dbale, qui sei off topic , questo canale è dedicato al supporto
<dbale> beh volevo arrivare a una domanda tecnica
<Carlin0> !chat | dbale
<ubot-it> dbale: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<doomed__> gigirock ho installato mplayer
<doomed__> il problema e sempre lo stesso
<dbale> visto che ho la partizione /home su HDD. Potrei copiarla tutta sull'SSD e poi dire al sistema che la nuova /home è su un alto drive?
<Carlin0> ovvio doomed__ il problema è quel dvd
<gigirock> cioe' doomed__ ?
<doomed__> gigirock me lo avvia per 30 secondi e poi si stoppa
<Carlin0> dbale, si ma devi farlo da live non dal sistema stesso
<gigirock> doomed__, e sulla riga comandi ... che errore da' ?
<doomed__> che devo digitare in riga di comandi?
<doomed__> non lo so
<Carlin0> doomed__, non è una operazione semplice , se non sei in grado meglio che eviti
<Carlin0> ops scusa doomed__
<Carlin0> ho confuso te con dbale
<doomed__> Carlin0 non sono pratico di terminale
<doomed__> cioe in riga di comando
<Carlin0> doomed__, il tuo problema cmq è quel dvd non il sistema operativo
<Carlin0> buonanotte
<gigirock> doomed__, come hai lanciato il dvd con mplayer ?
<gigirock> dbale ...cerca in rete le guide per fare quella operazione ma attenzione che fai un disastro.....
<doomed__> gigirock non ho lanciato il dvd con mplayer ma con vlc
<gigirock> ok allora doomed__ apri un terminale...
<gigirock> doomed__, dalla riga comandi scrivi mplayer /dev/sr0
<gigirock> dbale, pero' un avventuriero come te ce la puo' fare....
<dbale> non sono un esperto ma non sono nemmeno un novizio a questo genere di cose
<dbale> uso linux da.. 6 anni
<doomed__> gigirock ora co n quel comando me lo riproduce
<dbale> quindi da live linux.. che faccio ? un semplice copia-incolla? dopo di ché bisogna modificare il file fstab?
<gigirock> doomed__, da dove hai installato vlc ?
<Carlin0> ovvio dbale  cambi UUID della partizione /home
<doomed__> gigirock non ricordo credo con un file deb o da terminale
<Carlin0> doomed__, dpkg -l | grep vlc | pastebinit
<doomed__> Carlin0 http://paste.ubuntu.com/24489194/
<Carlin0> doomed__, ls -al ~/ | pastebinit
<doomed__> Carlin0 http://paste.ubuntu.com/24489199/
<dbale> Carlin0, più che altro è sulla copia che ho dei dubbi.
<dbale> basta una copia a mano di tutto il contenuto?
<Carlin0> doomed__, prova a fare questo : chiudi vlc poi dai al terminale rm -rf ~/.config/vlc e poi riprova ad aprire con vlc
<Carlin0> dbale, fallo da live mi raccomando
<Carlin0> doomed__, prova a fare questo : chiudi vlc poi dai al terminale rm -rf ~/.config/vlc e poi riprova ad aprire con vlc
<Carlin0> dbale, potresti anche avere problemi coi permessi , è una operazioni non esente da rischi
<sharky> ciao a tutti
<sharky> ho un problema molto urgente da risolvere
<gigirock> Carlin0, infatti la copia si fa da chroot
<gigirock> sharky, siamo tuttorecchie
<Carlin0> bravo gigirock così la home sarà tutta di root :P
<sharky> allora dopo aver boottato la chiavetta non riesco a far partire nessun tipo di distro di linux (ubuntu mint ecc ecc
<sharky> su altri pc va ma su questo no (DELL VENUE 11 PRO 5130 )
<doomed__> Carlin0 ho fatto come tu mi hai suggerito ma si ferma dopo 30secondi
<Carlin0> sharky, come l'hai preparata la chiavetta ?
<sharky> CON RUFUS
<sharky> ma anche con altri 1000 programmi
<Carlin0> doomed__, non so + che dirti resto dell'idea che il problema sia quel dvd
<sharky> ora ne ho preparata una con fedora ma non so se andrà o meno
<Carlin0> sharky, qui solo ubuntu
<doomed__> Carlin0 che problema?
<sharky> si certo ovviamente ho la iso di ubunti
<dbale> Carlin0, che intendi? tutta di root? come permessi dici?
<sharky> ubuntu
<Carlin0> doomed__, un dvd masterizzato non originale non dà garanzie
<doomed__> CArlin0 su un pc con win me lo legge
<gigirock> e mplayer funziona...........
<doomed__> e su lettore dvx per tv lo legge
<sharky> non so come fare...
<gigirock> doomed__, cmq il resto del mondo e' .2 tu stai a .1
<Carlin0> ok doomed__ ma se è l'unico dvd che ti da problemi capisci che il dubbio è lecito
<gigirock> !dettagli sharky
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'dettagli sharky'
<gigirock> !dettagli | sharky
<ubot-it> sharky: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<Carlin0> sharky, ha uefi il pc ? che pc è ? che cpu ? quanta ram ? che scheda video ?
<gigirock> sharky, che pc che processore che ram etc etc
<doomed__> Carlino come ti diceva gigirock con mplayer funziona
<sharky> Allora ho un dell venue pro 11 modello 5130 con un intel atom 64 bit da 1.46 Ghz e una ram da 2. scheda video Intel HD
<sharky> sto cercando di installare da giorni ubuntu
<sharky> da chiavetta ma non parte!
<sharky> la chiavetta l' ho creata con rufus
<Carlin0> sharky, su quel coso devi mettere lubuntu ... ubuntu risulterebbe troppo pesante
<sharky> lubuntu ? ok riuscirebbe a partire?
<Carlin0> sharky, hai provato a cambiare chiavetta ?
<Carlin0> o usi sempre la stessa
<sharky> si e non si è risolta la cosa
<Carlin0> sharky, ha win installato ? ha uefi ?
<sharky> ha uefi e ha win 10
<Carlin0> !uefi
<Carlin0> e disabilita il fastboot di win
<ubot-it> UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<sharky> già disabilitato tutto...
<dbale> ma anche su pc datati è possibile usare UEFI? credo prp di no
<Carlin0> sharky, hai provato con un dvd ?
<sharky> si e non va
<Carlin0> sharky, ma imposti il boot nel bios ?
<sharky> Certamente!
<sharky> (HO SCARICATO LUBUNTU CHE FACCIO, PROVO?)
<Carlin0> allora ha qualcosa che non va ... il pc
<doomed__> grazie del supporto,io esco
<gigirock> doomed__, ciao
<sharky> provo con lubuntu vediamo che succede faccio sapere tra poco
<doomed__> ciao a tutt*
<doomed__> buonanotte
<gigirock> sharky, ma mi dici a che punto arrivi ... la chiavetta si avvia o no ?
<sharky> non si avvia per niente ! PROVA A PARTIRE MA POI PARTE IL SISTEMA, HO DISABILITATO IL SISTEMA E MI DICE CHE IL BOOT NON FUNZIONA
<sharky> cosa che su altri pc va!
<gigirock> sharky, ok allora all'avvio hai la possibilita' di scegliere cosa avviare ?
<sharky> si
<gigirock> sharky, e quante scelte hai per la chiavetta ?
<sharky> una sola
<sharky> usb san disk ecc ecc
<sharky> ovviamente preceduto da uefi
<gigirock> ok , e avviata quella si pianta...
<sharky> si
<gigirock> ma che iso hai scaricato ?
<sharky> la bypassa
<sharky> l' ultima di ubuntu
<gigirock> siamo sicuri che hai disabilitato secure boot ?
<sharky> si
<sharky> perforza!
<sharky> controllo ogni volta
<gigirock> aspe sharky
<gigirock> sharky, prova a scaricare una lubuntu a 32 bit... e vediamo che succede
<sharky1> sono sempre io dal cell
<sharky1> comunque ora sto provando con la 64 ultima prova
<sharky1> se non va botto dii 32
<sharky1> ok 64 non va
<sharky1> provo 32
<gigirock> sharky1, quel 'coso' pare abbia problemi con ubuntu devi provare alte distro
<sharky1> tipo?
<sharky1> X Ubuntu? ma non c'è un modo per installarlo da PC acceso?
<sharky1> lo sto provando in 32 bit ( lubuntu)
<gigirock> sharky1, c'era un progetto tipo fedlet ma su questo canale non lo posso linkare
<sharky1> ma sarebbe Fedora?
<gigirock> sssshhhh
<sharky1> okok ahah ma rufus va bene no?
<gigirock> non lo so non ho mai provato con quei tablet
<sharky1> ma lubuntu cosa ha di diverso?
<sharky1> niente. lubuntu non ne vuole sapere
<gigirock> emilio99
<gigirock> emliiiio9
<sharky1> niente ragazzi non va
<sharky1> che schifo di pc diamine.
#ubuntu-it 2018-04-23
<Mr_Pan> ciao Uzzi
<Uzzi> Buongiorno
<Mr_Pan> ciao [Enrico]
<[Enrico]> ciao Mr_Pan
<Mr_Pan> comincio la settiman con hdd del mio laptop personale che manda messaggi minacciosi .. :D
<Mr_Pan> Reallocated Sector Count il + pericoloso
<Mr_Pan> cliente che ha comunicazione dal suo ISP che 24-25 faranno lavori per cui connessione ballerina--- il cliente ha un router /modem lte di emergenza ma collegandomi scopro che dentro non hanno nessuna SIM ... 8cliente in gestione da noi da pochissimo tempo) ..
<Mr_Pan> per essere lunedi mi basta e avanza :D
<scott78> buonpomeriggio, ho un problema con xubuntu 16.04 all'avvio nella home mi appare questo errore "Assicurati che la cartella "/home/asot/Scaricati" esista o configurala con i servizi blueman" e non trovo nella home le cartelle Scaricati documenti immagini ecc, mi potete aiutare
<scott78> buonpomeriggio, ho un problema con xubuntu 16.04 all'avvio nella home mi appare questo errore "Assicurati che la cartella "/home/asot/Scaricati" esista o configurala con i servizi blueman" e non trovo nella home le cartelle Scaricati documenti immagini ecc, mi potete aiutare
<Mr_Pan> !ripetere
<ubot-it> Non ripetere la tua domanda spesso, ogni N minuti. Non aumenterà le probabilità di ottenere una risposta ma provocherà solamente una reazione stizzita da parte degli altri utenti del canale. Se nessuno ti risponde riprova più tardi o utilizza le altre forme di supporto messe a disposizione dalla comunità.
<Mr_Pan> !ripristino | scott78
<ubot-it> scott78: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<Mr_Pan> se non sbaglio ti era giá stato suggerito
<Mr_Pan> non e´ che cambiando gioro/orario le risposte cambiano ...
<scott78> no prima volta
<gigirock> scott78, ma hai sincronizzato qualche cosa con bluetooth ?
<scott78> si la cuffia
<scott78> ma nn credo sia quello
<gigirock> ah ecco, disoccia la cuffia e qualsiasi altra cosa btooth e senza btooth attivo riavvia , vediamo se c'e' ancora qualche errore
<scott78> ho provato a disabilitarlo in avvio e cmq nn nva
<gigirock> scott78, sudo ls /home
<gigirock> cosi' vediamo gli utenti in gioco
<gigirock> poi scrivi whoami e vediamo che tu sia loggato in maniera consona
<scott78> https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/Kg4BqsKRV8/
<scott78> https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/gH4xR3hgQN/
<gigirock> scott78, adesso dovresti date sudo ls -l /home/asot/Scaricati ma non farlo vedere a noi perche vediamo tutti i nomi dei file controlla che tutti i file siano di proprieta' di asot:asot
<gigirock> 2ndo me i file che non vedi sono proprieta' di root:root
<scott78> https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/8fpSGv8QVj/
<scott78> niente nn va
<gigirock> scott78, sudo ls /home/asot
<scott78> https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/NyprM2kQ3s/
<gigirock> scott78, c'e' qualcosa nel cestino ?
<scott78> no vuoto
<gigirock> scott78, che hai combinato ? prova a scrivere sudo find / -iname "unnomedifilechehaiperso" e vediamo se erroneamente sono finiti da qualche parte
<gigirock> scott78, se non ricordi esattamente un nome puoi mettere "ilnome*" ma sempre tra virgolette
<scott78> https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/W8RtTs79gP/
<scott78> allora guarda il problema e da un bel pò che ce lò, e da quando nn potevo installare aggiornamenti che mi hanno risolto il problema degli aggiornamenti per colpa di un ppa ma poi ho avuto questo problema siccome questa macchina nn la uso molto
<scott78> non avendo molto tempo per x ricollegarmi in chatt
<gigirock> scott78, allora procediamo con il ripristino o meglio ancora la reinstallazione da 0
<[Enrico]> e stai alla larga dai PPA, è cercarsi problemi
<scott78> quindi ho perso tutto?
<gigirock> scott78, la ricerca che hai fatto ha cercato solo un file dal nome documento scrivi :
<gigirock> scott78, sudo find / -iname "*.mp3" per cercare file .mp3
<gigirock> scott78, da 1 a 10 , l'importanza di files perduti su un pc che non usi mai ?
<scott78> https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/8M9SJy6p4G/
<scott78> importanza 4
<gigirock> lol
<mario22> Buongiorno, non riesco a installare la scheda di rete, qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi?
<gigirock> scott78, sudo fdisk -l | termbin.com 999
<gigirock> mario22, che scheda che rete
<scott78> https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/2j269rzt73/
<mario22> gigirock:  02:00.1 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168/8411 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 12)
<mario22>  Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. RTL8111/8168/8411 PCI Express Gigabit
<gigirock> scott78, scusa era : sudo fdisk -l | nc termbin.com 9999
<gigirock> mario22, e da dove ci stai parlando ?
<scott78> https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/fDWmr5ShWK/
<mario22> gigirock: uso la wifi
<gigirock> mario22, aspe un attimo
<gigirock> scott78, ma cosa e' il disco sdb da 7,2 gb ?
<scott78> cosa? il disco è un ssd da 128 gb
<mario22> gigirock: okok
<gigirock> mario22, dmesg | grep RTL | nc termbin.com 9999
<gigirock> scott78, il sistema ha un device sdb da 7.2 gb con tanto di boot e uefi partition
<mario22> gigirock: http://termbin.com/n0mw
<gigirock> mario22, la tua scheda sta bene, quale e' il problema ?
<scott78> gigirock non sono molto esperto cosa vuol dire?
<mario22> gigirock: ma se lancio ifconfig non la vedo, provo a sconnettere un attimo
<mario22> gigirock: no infatti non riesco a connettermi al router se tolgo il wifi
<gigirock> scott78, il sistema e' configurato come se ci fossero 2 dischi , e comunque direi alquanto compromesso , da qui e' ben difficile ricostruire la situazione ,se il pc non ha grande importanza ti consiglio la formattazione
<a_> mario22: prova "ifconfig -a"
<gigirock> mario22, hai ubuntu 'standard' ?
<[Enrico]> mario22: dmesg | nc termbin.com 9999
<scott78> gigirock ti ringrazio tanto a presto
<gigirock> ciao scott78
<mario22> [Enrico] http://termbin.com/w9n0
<mario22> gigirock: sisi l'ultima versione disponibile, con ifconfig-a stessi risultati
<gigirock> mario22, che risultati con ifconfig -a ?
<mario22> gigirock: lo: flags=73<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING>  mtu 65536
<mario22>         inet 127.0.0.1  netmask 255.0.0.0
<mario22>         inet6 ::1  prefixlen 128  scopeid 0x10<host>
<mario22>         loop  txqueuelen 1000  (Loopback locale)
<mario22>         RX packets 3476  bytes 285244 (285.2 KB)
<mario22>         RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0
<mario22>         TX packets 3476  bytes 285244 (285.2 KB)
<a_> non e' che gli da fastidio i jumbo frame?
<gigirock> ma anche ipv6
<[Enrico]> gli va in crash il driver, vedete il dmesg dalla riga "[   62.972509] NETDEV WATCHDOG: enp2s0f1 (r8169): transmit queue 0 timed out" in poi?
<[Enrico]> le realtek sono famose per avere firmware buggati, ma potrebbe anche essere un bug nel driver
<gigirock> si il tutto con amd e nvidia ......
<[Enrico]> gigirock: in che senso amd e nvidia? vedo nouveau.... ma nvidia dove sta?
<[Enrico]> ma amd* dove sta?
<[Enrico]> e poi.... che cosa c'entra col driver di rete? :)
<gigirock>   0.000000]   AMD AuthenticAMD
<gigirock> [    0.000000]   Centaur CentaurHauls
<[Enrico]> che sta sotto "KERNEL supported cpus:"
<[Enrico]> sono quelle supportate, non quelle presenti nel sistema
<[Enrico]> la CPU è Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-4210U
<gigirock> si hai ragione mi son confuso
<a_> ma come mai in " ifconfig -a " non ci sta la wifi ?
<[Enrico]> eh ci ho messo un po' anche io a cavare fuori l'informazione
<[Enrico]> a_: ifconfig è obsoleto, non ha mai supportato il wifi. usa ip addr show
<[Enrico]> o ip link show se non vuoi vedere gli ip e ti interessa solo una lista delle interfacce
<[Enrico]> sostanzialmente puoi smettere di usare ifconfig, ip fa tutto e di più
<a_> beh sapevo che era obloleto ma non al punto che non compaiono le interfacce :D
<gigirock> mah il chip non e' cosi' raro e strano , magari c'e' driver aggiuntivi e coso non li ha messi
<gigirock> !info ifw
<ubot-it> Package ifw does not exist in xenial
<gigirock> lol
<[Enrico]> a_: come ho detto le interfaccie wifi non sono mai comparse in ifconfig, era già obsoleto all'epoca e non hanno mai aggiunto il supporto
<a_> ok grazie :D sono nuovo di ubuntu ... vengo da gentoo :D
<[Enrico]> gigirock: ma guarda fa prima a mettere un kernel nuovo e sperare che il bug sia fixato
<[Enrico]> a_: io ho usato gentoo per 8 anni :)
<[Enrico]> a_: cmq per le chiacchere non ineresnti il supporto vieni in #ubuntu-it-chat
<[Enrico]> inerenti*
<a_> k
<Mario22> gigirock: non ho capito il ban ma continuo ad avere problemi con la scheda di rete.. l'icona c'è va anche per connettersi ma non passa mai avanti
<Carlin0> Mario22, non devi incollare lunghi output o il bot ti banna , usa il pastebin
<Carlin0> !paste | Mario22
<ubot-it> Mario22: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale. Incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina. Per maggiori informazioni: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Navigazione/Pastebin
<Mario22> Carlin0: ah sorry
<Mario22> gigirock: https://pastebin.com/hN1LxRB7
<[Enrico]> Mario22: ti va in crash il driver. À naso suona come un bug nel firmware della scheda, le realtek sono famose per questo genere di problemi. Potrebbe anche essere il driver eh... io non ci capisco una fava a parte vedere il messaggio di errore in dmesg
<Mario22> [Enrico]: ah ok, ma come posso risolvere?
<gigirock> Mario22, hai mai aggiornato il bios di quel laptop ?
<[Enrico]> Mario22: eh, la domanda giusta non c'è dubbio. Che versione del kernel stai usando, lancia uname -r nel terminale per vederla
<Mario22> gigirock: no
<[Enrico]> ecco si anche aggiornare il bios e il firmware della scheda di rete è una buona idea
<Mario22> [Enrico]: 4.13.0-38-generic
<gigirock> Mario22, lsb_release -a
<[Enrico]> Mario22: ubuntu 16.04?
<Mario22> [Enrico]: Ho windows in dual boot, se non crea problemi..
<[Enrico]> Mario22: oh certo che li crea, ma vabbè :)
<gigirock> Mario22, si molti specie se win 10 e nei device uefi c'e' la scheda di rete
<Mario22> gigirock: 17.10
<[Enrico]> Mario22: puoi provare la live della 18.04 beta?
<[Enrico]> ha un kernel più nuovo, magari hanno risolto
<gigirock> Mario22, hai controllato in driver aggiuntivi  ?
<[Enrico]> esce questa settimana (o la prossima... non ricordo il giorno esatto), se hanno risolto aggiorni alla 18.04 e via
<Mario22> gigirock: non ho idea di cosa siano
<gigirock> Mario22, hai mai dato sudo apt update e upgrade ?
<Mario22> [Enrico]: provo tutto il necessario, come posso aggiornare?
<fabio_cc> esce il 26 :)
<Mario22> gigirock: sisi sempre
<[Enrico]> Mario22: prova prima la live
<[Enrico]> :)
<Carlin0> driver aggiuntivi per scheda ethernet mai visti a dire il vero
<Mario22> [Enrico]: posso "aggiornare" dalla 17.10?
<[Enrico]> Mario22: si
<[Enrico]> Mario22: ma prova la live prima :)
<Mario22> [Enrico]: ora la scarico..
<[Enrico]> Mario22: io proverei l'ultima "daily" disponibile
<Mr_Pan> !ora
<ubot-it> No! Non è ancora uscita! Ogni volta che chiedi, Mark Shuttleworth ritarda il rilascio di altri 15 minuti.
<[Enrico]> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<Mario22> [Enrico]: ma è per processori AMD?
<Mr_Pan> mapreri, e´  cosi che si chiama la 64 bit
<[Enrico]> Mario22: amd64 è un'architettura, non una marca. L'ha inventata AMD, quindi si chiama amd64, ma anche le CPU intel a 64 bit sono amd64 come architettura
<Mario22> [Enrico]: okok sto scaricando! 20 minuti
<gigirock> Mario22, 6 ancora li ?
<Mr_Pan> gigirock, fagli disabilitare ipv6..
<gigirock> Mario22, quindi ?
<Mario22> gigirock: finito di scaricare ora, ora lo scrivo su chiavetta
<gigirock> Mario22, intanto prova a disabilitare ipv6 dalla configurazione della connessione ethernet.....
<gigirock> Mario22, la versione 17.10 ha sempre avuto di quei problemi
<Mario22> gigirock: ora provo, ho un pò di caos in questo momento
<Mario22> gigirock: nulla provo stasera a casa, grazie a tutti lo stesso
<gigirock> k
<geggiolo> salve salve
<salvatorearanzul> lol guy
<salvatorearanzul> vi posso chiedere una informazione
<Carlin0> !chiedi
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà
<salvatorearanzul> carlino ma se fai un attacco tramite kali linux o ubuntu su siti o computer ma no lasci traccia nel tuo computer ci sono problemi oppure riescono a sapere lo stesso che hai fatto
<salvatorearanzul> cioe in poche parole voi so che usate delle vpn e tor per collegarvi come faccio anche io ma si lasciano traccie anche tramite live os penso io no
<Carlin0> salvatorearanzul, qui nessuno compie azioni illegali e tantomeno se ne parla
<salvatorearanzul> no ma io scherzavo
<salvatorearanzul> intendevo dire se facessi
<salvatorearanzul> mica io faccio questo di lavoro
<salvatorearanzul> poi sono in america io ora conosco le leggi
<aranzullasalvato> ma perdete solo tempo a kicked
<Carlin0> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<aranzullasalvato> io vi voglio bene sapete e no faccio niente di male mi sembra sapete
<Mr_Pan> lol ancora il tipo
<Mr_Pan> che dice sono in merica poi si collga da bari ..
<Mr_Pan> [20:32:10] <*aka> aranzullasalvato (5d97f34d@gateway/web/cgi-irc/kiwiirc.com/ip.93.151.243.77) is located in Bari, Apulia, Italy (41.1115, 16.8554) /
<Carlin0> ma prima era proxato
<Mr_Pan> Carlin0, si ogni tanto se o perde il proxy
<JoUbuntu> Buonasera, sto cercando di installare ubuntu netbook su un AcerOne aspire ma nel momento che chiede il nome e il nome del computer ed una eventuale password, qualsiasi cosa faccio non va avanti, il tasto avanti rimane in ombra
<JoUbuntu> Buonasera, sto cercando di installare ubuntu netbook su un AcerOne aspire ma nel momento che chiede il nome e il nome del computer ed una eventuale password, qualsiasi cosa faccio non va avanti, il tasto avanti rimane in ombra-Qualcuno mi sa aiutare ? Grazie
<collegamengo> come creo un collegamento sul desktop di ubuntu?
<collegamengo> la cartella è opt/lampp/htdocs
<fabio_cc> collegamengo, se nel menu contestuale non hai la voce "crea collegamento", devi premere ctrl+maiusc e trascinare il file
<collegamengo> grazie
<fabio_cc> collegamengo, prego
<collegamengo> per creare un collegamento a xampp sul desktop invece come faccio? dove trovo il programma?
<fabio_cc> collegamengo, che intendi? la directory di installazione di xampp è proprio /opt/lampp
<fabio_cc> collegamengo, xampp non è una applicazione, ma un insieme di strumenti come apache, php, mysql...
<fabio_cc> collegamengo, https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Xampp
<collegamengo> quando apro linux e voglio avviare xampp vorrei cliccare su un'icona sul desktop
<fabio_cc> collegamengo, leggi quel wiki
<collegamengo> https://thepasteb.in/p/3lh7P7GYzGzC1
<collegamengo> vorrei creare un icona di avvio come su windows
<collegamengo> cliccare sull'icona sul desktop ed avviare apache e mysql
<collegamengo> devo digitare questo:
<collegamengo> gksudo "python /opt/lampp/share/xampp-control-panel/xampp-control-panel.py"
<collegamengo> nel terminale?
<fabio_cc> collegamengo, puoi creare uno script bash che esegua quel comando
<fabio_cc> collegamengo, apri l'editor di testo
<fabio_cc> collegamengo, incollaci questo testo: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/MJhKFCmnkM/
<fabio_cc> collegamengo, salvalo
<fabio_cc> (sulla scrivania=)
<fabio_cc> collegamengo, poi click col destro sul file -> proprietà -> permessi -> metti la spunta su consentire l'esecuzione del file comne programma
<collegamengo> https://prnt.sc/j96u40
<collegamengo> non si apre e non ha un'icona
<fabio_cc> collegamengo, l'icona si può cambiare facendo click con il destro sul file -> proprietà
<fabio_cc> collegamengo, per quanto riguarda l'apertura, si apre come file di testo?
<collegamengo> no esce quella finestra che ti ho mostrato
<fabio_cc> collegamengo, allora quella è l'applicazione
<fabio_cc> collegamengo, se non sei convinto, prova a dare gksudo "python /opt/lampp/share/xampp-control-panel/xampp-control-panel.py"    direttamente nel terminale
<collegamengo> no
<collegamengo> da terminale mi dice di fare questo
<collegamengo> sudo apt install gksu
<fabio_cc> collegamengo, dai sudo apt install gksu
<collegamengo> se lo faccio poi si apre un'applicazione che assomiglia a xampp ma non è lo stesso xampp che avevo prima
<collegamengo> mancano molte impostazioni
<collegamengo> molti bottoni
<fabio_cc> collegamengo, dai sudo apt install gksu e poi riprova gksudo "python /opt/lampp/share/xampp-control-panel/xampp-control-panel.py"
<fabio_cc> collegamengo, quello che si aprirà à l'applicazione
<collegamengo> no no
<collegamengo> https://prnt.sc/j97063
<fabio_cc> collegamengo, ti invito a passare su #ubuntu-it-chat perché tutto ciò non riguarda il supporto ubuntu ma l'uso di xampp
<fabio_cc> collegamengo, inoltre adesso devo andare
<fabio_cc> !chat | collegamengo
<ubot-it> collegamengo: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<fabio_cc> buona continuazione
#ubuntu-it 2018-04-24
<Fede> Scusate ho un problema abbastanza urgente , ho del lavoro su questo hard disk esterno , quando collego questo al pc mi dice impossibile montare hard disk , premetto che l'hard disk funziona perfettamente
<Fede> Posso aggiungere che una porta usb di questo pc non funziona o meglio funziona solo se il cavo è nella giusta angolazione e per sbaglio l'ho inserito prima lì
<Fede> E che se collego per esempio una chiave usb nella stessa porta funzionante da cui poi risulta l'errore con l'hard disk questa invece funziona perfettamente
<bip> Ciao a tutti
<Mr_Pan> ciao bip
<Stefano555> Cortesemente una mano. Sto facendo un upgrade da 8.04 a 10.04 su alcuni pc aziendali. Su uno non mi notifica la 10.04 ma bensì la 12.04...esiste modo di fare l'upgrade forzando la versione?
<Carlin0> Stefano555, stai parlando di release fuori supporto
<Mr_Pan> Stefano555, la 10.04 e´ fuori supporto ...
<Carlin0> e la 12.04 anche
<Mr_Pan> e anche la 12.04 ---
<Mr_Pan> non ci sono piu´i repo online...
<Mr_Pan> Stefano555, dovevi avere le macchine almeno alla 14.04 LTS ... e poi passare alla 16.04 ..
<Carlin0> cmq Stefano555 se proprio vuoi "forzare" cambia i repo nel sources.list con quelli eol e fai upgrade
<Carlin0> !eol
<ubot-it> Per le versioni di Ubuntu che hanno raggiunto il termine del loro ciclo di supporto leggi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/SourcesList/EOL
<Carlin0> avrà letto ?
<Mr_Pan> no
<Mr_Pan> ma dai dala 8.04 ...
<Carlin0> pc aziendali
<Mr_Pan> Stefano555, hai letto  quello che ti abbiamo scritto ?
<Mr_Pan> Stefano555, l'bunica cosa che puoi fare,  salvarti la /home su disco esterno e poi reinstallare da zero con un versione ancora supportata ... 14,04   16,04 (meglio)
<Mr_Pan> e poi importarti la /home
<Mr_Pan> ma lo devi far eper ogni singolo pc ...
<Mr_Pan> Stefano555, fermo restando che devi controlar eche tipo di HW hanno quei pc che avranno oltre 10 anni ... e con una distro attuale li inchiodi ..
<Carlin0> Stefano555, leggi i log
<Carlin0> !log | Stefano555
<ubot-it> Stefano555: Log del canale: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<Mr_Pan> Stefano555, hai letto quello che ti abbbiamo scritto ?
<Mr_Pan> dai un cenno di vita please
<Stefano555> Eccomi scusate  Ho già cambiato i repo in eol
<Stefano555> Su due macchine uguali, su uno mi ha proposto l'avanzamento corretto, nell'altro vuole andare direttamente alla 12!
<Arkanos> salve
<Mr_Pan> Stefano555, a quale versione stai aggiornando  ?
<Mr_Pan> Stefano555, che programmi girano su quelle machcine?!!?
<Mr_Pan> Stefano555, l aggiornamento in se per se 8per quanto difficile) non comporta grandi probblemi ...
<Mr_Pan>  il problema sono i programmi che girano sulle machcine che magari  si appoggiano a librerie che negli aggiornamenti non ci saranno piu...
<Mr_Pan> Stefano555, e non ha senso aggiornare se non arrivi almeno alla 14.04 ancora in supporto (e comuqne il prossimo anno dovresti aggiornare di nuovo tutto)
<Mr_Pan> Stefano555, ci sei  ?
<gigirock> Stefano555, come andiamo con l'avanzamento globale ?
<fabio_cc> Stefano555, perché esci ed entri senza scrivere nulla?
<fabio_cc> Stefano555, problemi?
<gigirock> Stefano555, neanche per Fico ci sono tutte queste aspettative
<val3rio> salve a tutti... come posso risolvere questo problema? E: Impossibile trovare il pacchetto alacarte
<fabio_cc> val3rio, che versione di ubuntu usi?
<ryuujin> !info alacarte
<ubot-it> alacarte (source: alacarte): easy GNOME menu editing tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.11.91-2 (xenial), package size 81 kB, installed size 1176 kB
<Stefanoarena> Sto aggiornando 4 macchine da ufficio con sopra Ubuntu 8.04 usate ancora in ambito produttivo (male direi). Ho sostituito i repo con quelli eol ed ho fatto avanzamento a 10.04, tranne per un pc che continua a volermi far saltare direttamente alla 12.04
<Stefanoarena> C'è modo di forzare upgrade a una versione rispetto ad un'altra?
<Carlin0> Stefanoarena, lo stesso che ti ho detto stamattina
<Carlin0> !log
<ubot-it> Log del canale: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<Carlin0> leggi i  log di canale
<Stefanoarena> Ciao Carlin0, scusa ma stamattina ero con il telefono, non sono più riuscito a scrivere!
<Carlin0> cambi i repo e aggiorni
<Carlin0> anche se aggiornare a una versione non supportata ha poco senso
<Stefanoarena> Carlin0 ho cambiato i repo della 8.04 in eol
<Stefanoarena> Letto i log, c'è un software sopra che non possiamo reinstallare, quello che mi fa rabbia che con gli altri pc, tra l'altro identici, zero problemi
<Carlin0> eh no metti i repo della release che vuoi raggiungere
<Carlin0> della 10.04 e poi aggiorni ( a tuo rischio e pericolo )
<Stefanoarena> Ma a quel punto aggiorno classico o dovrebbe notificare la nuova versione?
<Carlin0> non notifica perchè sono tutte fuori supporto
<Carlin0> è normale
<Stefanoarena> Sugli altri pc ha notificato la 10.04, qui la 12.04 🙄
<Carlin0> forse ... aspè
<Carlin0> devi guardare il file /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades:
<Carlin0> che ci sia la dicitura Prompt=lts
<Carlin0> se è diversa cambiala , magari sono bloccati gli aggiornamenti
<Stefanoarena> Si è impostata così, avevo già controllato oggi!
<Carlin0> eh allora non so che altro dirti
<Carlin0> che software sarebbe quello che non si può reinstallare ?
<Stefanoarena> È un software realizzato su misura sui quei pc da un programmatore che purtroppo è morto. Provato a migare il. Software ma non va, non abbiamo più i file di installazione. Ma questa azienda con sto software ci lavora...
<Mr_Pan> bene...
<Stefanoarena> Ci deve essere comunque qualche impostazione che stona, per cui il procedimento non va...
<Mr_Pan> Stefanoarena, sei sicuro che dopo l agigornamento quel sw funzionera ancora
<Stefanoarena> Su quelli aggiornati è perfetto. Almeno adesso hanno anche Firefox funzionante
<Stefanoarena> Perché la forzatura è stata anche quella...
<Carlin0> si ma sono fuori supporto e senza aggiornamenti di sicurezza da 8 anni , se l'azienda ci lavora che tiri fuori i soldini e faccia rifare il programma a qualcuno
<Stefanoarena> Carlin0, purtroppo i fondi sono quelli.
<Stefanoarena> Tenterei con un passaggio diretto alla 12 ma non so con che risultati. Oltre che cambierà tutta l'interfaccia grafica...
<Carlin0> Stefanoarena, te l'ho detto già parecchie volte : puoi anche provare a mettere i repo di lucid e aggiornare , operazione non esente da rischi
<Stefanoarena> Carlin0, ma la differenza tra cambiare i repo e fare l'avanzamento qual è?
<Stefanoarena> Immagino non sia la stessa cosa o mi sbaglio?
<Carlin0> diciamo che è una procedura "non convenzionale"
<Mr_Pan> Carlin0, che poi anche con la 12 sarebbe comunque fuori supporto ..
<Mr_Pan> dovrebbe teoricamente arrivare alla 14
<Carlin0> Mr_Pan, si ma la 10.04 ha ancora gnome 2  come la 8.04 invece la 12 ha già unity
<Mr_Pan> Carlin0, vero ...
<Carlin0> per questo vuole evitarlo
<Mr_Pan> Carlin0, ma che senso ha aere una distro di 8 anni fa... non riesco veramente a capire questa cosa ....
<Stefanoarena> Bravi, avete centrato il problema. Tra l'altro non sono un principiante, c'è anche qualche limitazione hardware da mettere in conto, tipo processore single core...
<Carlin0> non dirlo a me , li dovrebbero cambiare anche i pc , perchè non credo reggano una disro di oggi
<Stefanoarena> Vero anche che se funziona
<Stefanoarena> Funziona...! Il server della azienda è regolarmente aggiornato, li ci sono i dati quindi è un obbligo
<Mr_Pan> Stefanoarena, questo era sottointeso .. se montano una 8.04 ..  grasso che cola se hanno 4 gb di ram ...
<Stefanoarena> Provato ubuntu 16.04 mate con ottimi risultati. Ben due gb di ram processore sempron
<Mr_Pan> Stefanoarena, se funziona..   senza aggiornamenti i sicurezza da 8 anni ... non sarei cosi tranquillo
<Stefanoarena> Per carità macchine dove non si è mai dovuto intervenire
<Mr_Pan> 2 gb di ram ... quindi sarebbe da mettere su lubuntu .....
<Stefanoarena> Mate gira bene...
<Mr_Pan> ok
<Stefanoarena> Mi viene in mente, aggiornare scaricando la iso è possibile?
<Carlin0> Stefanoarena, si ma ha meno senso che mettere i repo  e aggiornare , perchè almeno dai repo riceveresti la versione più aggiornata dalla iso no
<AnToStArLiGhT> baciamo le mani
<AnToStArLiGhT> qualcuno saprebbe indicarmi i comandi principali per utilizzare mirc
<AnToStArLiGhT> sono entrato dopo millenni e non ricordo più
<AnToStArLiGhT> quanto minchia è figo mirc
<AnToStArLiGhT> altro che social da bimbiminchia
<erik75> salve a tutti avrei un problema con l'interfaccia grafica della mia distro lubunto. oggi ho installato il driver della mia scheda madre , a quanto pare mi ha disabilitato l'interfaccia grafica ed ora lubuntu si avvia con lo schermo nero e la riga di comando, qualcuno puo aiutarmi , grazie+
#ubuntu-it 2018-04-25
<AnToStArLiGhT> aoo
<AnToStArLiGhT> pd
<AnToStArLiGhT> bottiglia di vetro
<erik75> salve a tutti qualcuno può aiutarmi con lubuntu?
<AnToStArLiGhT> non c'è nessuno
<AnToStArLiGhT> ed io no mi dispiace
<AnToStArLiGhT> o perlomeno sono tutti morti :D
<AnToStArLiGhT> come si fa a sapere la lista dei canali disponibili?
<AnToStArLiGhT> lo sai?
<erik75> no mi dispiace
<AnToStArLiGhT> grazie lo stesso
<my2c> AnToStArLiGhT, sei ot cmq /list
<AnToStArLiGhT> scusate grazie  mille
<mommo> buon giorno ,e da un po digiorni  che quando accendo il pc mi dice che ho dei problemi alla scheda video come devo installarla nuovamente
<mommo> ?
<mommo> grazie
<mommo> non c'è nessuno?
<Carlin0> !chat | mommo
<ubot-it> mommo: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<mommo> si
<mommo> parlo solo di ubuntu
<Carlin0> mommo, ma se ti sta partendo la scheda vide la cosa non ha a che fare con ubuntu , sembra più un problema di hardware
<mommo> no caro io uso windows e ubuntu col disco formattato e windows non mi da questi problemi penso siano plugin mancanti di ubuntu
<mommo> della scheda video chiaramente
<Mr_Pan> mommo, che sk video hai  ?
<Mr_Pan> mommo, vedi se nei Driver Aggiuntivi ti propone qualcosa
<mommo> ok
<mommo> uso un pc dell processore i3
<Mr_Pan> mommo, la sk grafica...
<Mr_Pan> mommo, vedi se nei Driver Aggiuntivi ti propone qualcosa
<mommo> no
<Carlin0> mommo, ma a parte gli avvisi , funziona ?
<mommo> si funziona
<mommo> ma alle volte non mi da la risoluzione alle immagini ne la linea wifi
<Carlin0> e cosa centra il wifi con la scheda video ?
<mommo> non so entra in maniera provisoria e devo riavviare
<Carlin0> 10:47 <Mr_Pan> mommo, che sk video hai  ?
<mommo> che ne so
<Mr_Pan> ahhh....´nnammo bene...
<Carlin0> !veggenti | mommo
<ubot-it> mommo: Gli utenti di questo canale non sono in possesso di poteri magici, non possiedono sfere di cristallo e non sono nemmeno veggenti. Canonical non può permettersi un corso di stregoneria per i suoi collaboratori. Si chiede quindi, gentilmente, di esprimersi in maniera chiara e molto dettagliata.
<mommo> beh non so
<mommo> scusate non sono pratico di schede video ecc
<Carlin0> mommo, vieni qui dicendo che hai problemi alla scheda video , capisci che dovresti almeno fornire dettagli
<mommo> già in passato durante aggiornamenti importanti di ubuntu ho avuto problemi e sono andato da un tecnico che a ri' installato  ubbuntu
<mommo> gneralmente negli avanzamenti di programma
<mommo> grazie mille comunque io uso ubuntu da anni e sono un fanatico credo sia qualche plugin mancante risolverò vi ringx la vostra pazienza e disponibilità
<Mr_Pan> mommo, ma ancora non e´ charo il problema..
<mommo> si accendo quando va su ubuntu mi dice che o problemi alla scheda video
<mommo> se voglio riìinstallarla schiaccio ok e non va
<mommo> allora faccio annulla e parte in maniera secondo me provvisoria
<Mr_Pan> mommo, chiaro ... ma serve sapere cosa hai ...
<Claudio[DellEMC]> mommo: "
<Claudio[DellEMC]> # Copyright (c) 1993-2009 Microsoft Corp.
<Claudio[DellEMC]> #
<Claudio[DellEMC]> # This is a sample HOSTS file used by Microsoft TCP/IP for Windows.
<Claudio[DellEMC]> #
<Mr_Pan> apri Terminale  e scrivi
<mommo> si
<Mr_Pan> sudo lshw |  nc termbin.com 9999
<Mr_Pan> tutto su una riga ... poi alla fine ti restiutira un link ... incollalo qui in canale
<mommo> grazie mille
<Mr_Pan> aspetto il link ..
<mommo> ok
<mommo> no
<mommo> no non va
<Mr_Pan> mommo, si che va     copialo ... non scrivere  a mano
<mommo> ok
<mommo> non va mi chiede sempre la passwoord  incollo ma non sucede niente
<Mr_Pan> mommo, incolla il comando .... inserisci la password
<Mr_Pan> e otterrai il risultato ...
<Mr_Pan> cosa incolli!?
<mommo> incollo questo sudo lshw |  nc termbin.com 9999
<Mr_Pan> ok  poi ti chiede la password .. la inserisci   ?
<Mr_Pan> come risultato avrai solo una riga   con un link  http://....
<Mr_Pan> dopo qualche scondo
<Mr_Pan> *secondo
<mommo> no mi richiede la passwoord
<Mr_Pan> mommo, la inserisci sbagliata ... io non posso conoscerla
<mommo> no
<mommo> e sempre la stessa
<Mr_Pan> mommo, non conosci la password del tuo pc ?
<Mr_Pan> e´ chioaro che non la inserisci correttamente (maisucolo attivo?)
<mommo> si anche x accenderlo e sempre la stessa non va
<Mr_Pan> mommo, non so che dirti ...
<ubot-it> mommo forse meglio se torni dal tecnico di fiducia
<mommo> si grazie comunque ,io sono particolarmente tontarello grazie x la pazienza e disponibilità
<mommo> ok forse e andATO
<mommo> http://termbin.com/k226
<mommo> http://termbin.com/k226
<mommo> MI DA UN INDIRIZZO
<mommo> CI SIETE
<Mr_Pan> !maiuscolo
<ubot-it> Non scrivere in maiuscolo nel canale, equivale ad urlare e non e' un comportamento gradito nel canale. grazie.
<mommo> scusami
<Carlin0> mommo, che ubuntu usi ?
<mommo> 16
<Carlin0> mommo, quella scheda video non dovrebbe avere nessun problema
<mommo> si possono installare dal terminale
<mommo> ?
<EmanueleBS80> buongiorno, io ho scaricato metatrade4 ma quando avvio l' installazione sul mio portatile mi chiede proxy server, login e password. Dove trovo questi dati?
<Carlin0> EmanueleBS80, l'hai scaricato da dove ?
<EmanueleBS80> da itrader.com
<fabio_cc> EmanueleBS80, qui forniamo supporto solo a software installato tramite repository ufficiali
<fabio_cc> !chat | EmanueleBS80
<ubot-it> EmanueleBS80: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<EmanueleBS80> ok grazie
<vica> quit
<vica> help
<fabio_cc> vica, cosa ti serve?
<vica> nulla grazie. curiosavo e volevo chiudere la finestra
<fabio_cc> vica, /quit
<fabio_cc> se vuoi disconnetterti
<vica> ok grazie
<fabio_cc> vica, prego
<vica> vica, quit
<vica> vica, /quit
<fabio_cc> no
<fabio_cc> solo /quit
<fabio_cc> /quit
<vica> e infatti... solo che sono un chioccone :-)
#ubuntu-it 2018-04-26
<giuseppe76> salve a tutti
<giuseppe76> ce qualcuno
<giuseppe76> ragazzi ci siete
<giuseppe76> saluti
<filippo> buongiorno a tutti
<fabio_cc> !ciao | filippo
<ubot-it> filippo: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<filippo> devo aiutare un'amica a installare libreoffice 3.5 su ubuntu 16.10 e non so proprio che pesci pigliare. immagino solo che devo istallare da sorgente. Come mi devo muovere?
<Carlin0> filippo, la 16.10 è fuori supporto
<Carlin0> !info libreoffice
<filippo> oooook, ho sbagliato chat, vero?
<ubot-it> libreoffice (source: libreoffice): office productivity suite (metapackage). In component universe, is optional. Version 1:5.1.2-0ubuntu1 (xenial), package size 3 kB, installed size 17 kB
<Carlin0> filippo, no hai sbagliato release , installa alla tua amica una versione di ubuntu ancora supportata
<filippo> in realtà devo istallare la prossima LTS ma almeno 2 mesi dopo che uscirà e quella versione della suite le serve ora per motivi di studio
<filippo> oltretutto che siamo distanti e dovrò darle le indicazioni da seguire per installare il programma da sola
<Carlin0> mmmm bhe filippo a pensarci una soluzione ci sarebbe
<filippo> dimmi, dimmi
<Carlin0> lggi fai mettere i repo eol e installi libreoffice da lì
<Carlin0> !eol
<ubot-it> Per le versioni di Ubuntu che hanno raggiunto il termine del loro ciclo di supporto leggi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/SourcesList/EOL
<filippo> ma con quei repo devo avere la sicurezza della versione di libreoffice che posso installare. non so dove controllare questa informazione
<Carlin0> installi la versione di libreoffice che è sulla 16.10
<Domy> Ciao a tutti
<fabio_cc> !ciao | Domy
<ubot-it> Domy: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<filippo> sto cercando di capire quale versione è presente nella 16.10
<Domy> ma oggi niente release party?
<filippo> !ciao | Domy
<ubot-it> Domy: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<fabio_cc> Domy, no
<Domy> peccato!
<Domy> ho ricevuto degli aggiornamenti sulla beta 2, è possibile che sia passato alla definitiva? si può vedere da qualche parte?
<sacarde> lsb_release -a
<Domy> se non c'è scritto beta è la definitiva?
<sacarde> io ho: development branch
<sacarde> non ho ancora aggiornato
<Domy> io ho la definitiva
<sacarde> eh
<fabio_cc> Domy, non è ancora uscita
<Domy> No LSB modules are available.
<Domy> Distributor ID: Ubuntu
<Domy> escription: Ubuntu 18.04 LTS
<sacarde> ma i repo saranno gia' sincronizzati
<Domy> Release: 18.04
<Domy> Codename: bionic
<Mr_Pan> occhio a ubot .. . :D
<Domy> però scarico dai server tedeschi
<fabio_cc> Domy, non cambia nulla
<Carlin0> Domy, occhio a non floddare o il bot ti caccia
<Domy> si, scusatemi
<filippo> mi sa che faccio qualche live finché non trovo la versione di libreoffice 3.5 di corredo
<fabio_cc> filippo, ha libreoffice 5.2
<fabio_cc> filippo, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YakketyYak/ReleaseNotes
<fabio_cc> !chat | filippo
<ubot-it> filippo: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<filippo> ok, grazie, mi rifaccio a quel canale se ho ancora bisogno di aiuto. grazie mille e scusate
<fabio_cc> filippo, prego
<mavius> buongiorno a tutti
<fabio_cc> !ciao | mavius
<ubot-it> mavius: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<mavius> ciao fabio
<mavius> farò una domanda già fatta forse oggi, ma quando verrà rilasciata la Ubuntu 18.04LTS?
<fabio_cc> mavius, non si sa di preciso, bisogna attendere
<mavius> ci sarà anche in questa versione la possibilità di fare l'upgrade dalla 16.04?
<mavius> come aggiornamento?
<fabio_cc> mavius, certamente, potrai avanzare dalla 16.04 alla 18.04
<mavius> quindi dovrò attendere che mi venga proposto da Aggiornamenti software l'avanzamento?
<mavius> e questo potrebbe voler richiedere ulteriore tempo di attesa?
<fabio_cc> mavius, una volta uscita prova a dare subito sudo apt update && sudo apt dist-upgrade
<fabio_cc> mavius, questo non serve ad avanzare
<fabio_cc> mavius, però può darsi che te lo proponga subito
<fabio_cc> mavius, in ogni caso controlla come hai impostato le notifiche per le nuove versioni
<mavius> ok
<mavius> ti ringrazio sei stato chiarissimo
<fabio_cc> mavius, software e aggiornamenti -> Aggiornamenti
<fabio_cc> mavius, controlla l'opzione "Notificare nuove versioni di Ubuntu"
<fabio_cc> mavius, prego
<mavius> si è impostata su LTS
<fabio_cc> mavius, ok
<mavius> ciao
<fabio_cc> mavius, se non te lo notifica
<fabio_cc> mavius, prova anche ad aprire Aggiornamenti software
<mavius> ok
<fabio_cc> mavius, ciao
<asaoara> salve buchi di culo :) vi posso cagare nel buco del culo o vi offendete? posso farlo? voglio esplorarvi l'ano! permettetemelo! froci!
<Piero> Buongiorno a tutti
<Piero> Qualcuno sa quando uscira la iso della 18.04?
<Piero> Doveva uscire oggi ma ancora non la vedo
<fabio_cc> Piero, abbi pazienza
<fabio_cc> !ora | Piero
<ubot-it> Piero: No! Non è ancora uscita! Ogni volta che chiedi, Mark Shuttleworth ritarda il rilascio di altri 15 minuti.
<fabio_cc> Piero, problemi?
<naif> Ciao a tutti! Stiamo organizzando ITALIAN HACKER CAMP 2018 e vorremmo invitare la comunità Ubuntu Italia a partecipare come community www.ihc.camp/community/ . Già circa 20 community hanno confermato la loro presenza, potando talk e workshop sia tecnici che security, sia artistici che storici.
<naif> IHC2018 si svolgerà a Padova dal 2 al 5 Agosto
<fabio_cc> Piero, problemi di connessione?
<ryuujin> naif gay
<fabio_cc> ryuujin, ?
<fabio_cc> -chat è di la :)
<ryuujin> naif - fabio... fondatore di italian hacker embassy
<fabio_cc> Piero, ci sei?
<Nede> #uscito
<Mr_Pan> !ora
<ubot-it> No! Non è ancora uscita! Ogni volta che chiedi, Mark Shuttleworth ritarda il rilascio di altri 15 minuti.
<Nede> !ora
<fabio_cc> Nede, il bot non risponde una seconda volta ad un comando dato subito prima :)
<Nede> notato fabio, stavo cercando giusto di ricordare questo famoso comando....
<fabio_cc> :)
<Mr_Pan> naif, coonsoci fabrizio c. ?
<Mr_Pan> di panservice
<naif> Mr_Pan, eccerto che si
<pastora> vorrei insinuarmi nel vostro ANO,se mi è consentito farlo. vorrei gentilmente aprirlo per cagarvici al suo interno. me lo permettete? mi è consentito far ciò? vorrei aprirlo e cagarci dentro
<pastora> vorrei insinuarmi nel vostro ANO,se mi è consentito farlo. vorrei gentilmente aprirlo per cagarvici al suo interno. me lo permettete? mi è consentito far ciò? vorrei aprirlo e cagarci dentro
<pastora> vorrei insinuarmi nel vostro ANO,se mi è consentito farlo. vorrei gentilmente aprirlo per cagarvici al suo interno. me lo permettete? mi è consentito far ciò? vorrei aprirlo e cagarci dentro
<pastora> vorrei insinuarmi nel vostro ANO,se mi è consentito farlo. vorrei gentilmente aprirlo per cagarvici al suo interno. me lo permettete? mi è consentito far ciò? vorrei aprirlo e cagarci dentro
<pastora> vorrei insinuarmi nel vostro ANO,se mi è consentito farlo. vorrei gentilmente aprirlo per cagarvici al suo interno. me lo permettete? mi è consentito far ciò? vorrei aprirlo e cagarci dentro
<il-buco-del-culo> lasciatemi cagare al suo interno
<l`ano> non vorrei impressionarvi ma io aspirerei a cagare all'interno del vostro ano,se mi è consentito farlo,con gentilezza e per cortesia. posso?pososo defecarvi internamente nell'ano?ho la vostra benedizione nel far tutto ciò?
<l`ano> non vorrei impressionarvi ma io aspirerei a cagare all'interno del vostro ano,se mi è consentito farlo,con gentilezza e per cortesia. posso?pososo defecarvi internamente nell'ano?ho la vostra benedizione nel far tutto ciò?
<l`ano> non vorrei impressionarvi ma io aspirerei a cagare all'interno del vostro ano,se mi è consentito farlo,con gentilezza e per cortesia. posso?pososo defecarvi internamente nell'ano?ho la vostra benedizione nel far tutto ciò?
<MoL0ToV> ciao a tutti, quando è previsto il rilascio della 18.04LTS ?
<fabio_cc> !ora | MoL0ToV
<ubot-it> MoL0ToV: No! Non è ancora uscita! Ogni volta che chiedi, Mark Shuttleworth ritarda il rilascio di altri 15 minuti.
<Mr_Pan> MoL0ToV, doveva essere verso le 17 ma sará sicuramente piu´ tardi .. .di parecchio ...
<nadinee> MAI SENTITO PARLARE DEL COSIDETTO..... BUCO DEL CULO? LO CONOSCETE? SAPETE COS'È? IL BUCO DEL CULO? NE AVETE MAI DECANTATO LE GESTA? MI LASCERESTE ESPLORARLO PER CAGARVICI AL SUO INTERNO? POSSO?
<nadinee> MAI SENTITO PARLARE DEL COSIDETTO..... BUCO DEL CULO? LO CONOSCETE? SAPETE COS'È? IL BUCO DEL CULO? NE AVETE MAI DECANTATO LE GESTA? MI LASCERESTE ESPLORARLO PER CAGARVICI AL SUO INTERNO? POSSO?
<nadinee> MAI SENTITO PARLARE DEL COSIDETTO..... BUCO DEL CULO? LO CONOSCETE? SAPETE COS'È? IL BUCO DEL CULO? NE AVETE MAI DECANTATO LE GESTA? MI LASCERESTE ESPLORARLO PER CAGARVICI AL SUO INTERNO? POSSO?
<nadinee> MAI SENTITO PARLARE DEL COSIDETTO..... BUCO DEL CULO? LO CONOSCETE? SAPETE COS'È? IL BUCO DEL CULO? NE AVETE MAI DECANTATO LE GESTA? MI LASCERESTE ESPLORARLO PER CAGARVICI AL SUO INTERNO? POSSO?
<Nede> !ora
<ubot-it> No! Non è ancora uscita! Ogni volta che chiedi, Mark Shuttleworth ritarda il rilascio di altri 15 minuti.
<PornoBaffo> ubuntu merda
<Nede> !ora
<ubot-it> No! Non è ancora uscita! Ogni volta che chiedi, Mark Shuttleworth ritarda il rilascio di altri 15 minuti.
<cherechella> RAGAZZI DEVO AGGIORNARE IL BUCO DEL CULO,MI FATE USCIRE LA NEW RELEASE LI MORTACCI VOSTRI? PERMETTETEMI DI POTER AGGIORNARE L'ANO VOGLIO IL BUCO DEL CULO BELLO AGGIORNATOOOOO FATE QUALCOSAAAAAA
<cherechella> RAGAZZI DEVO AGGIORNARE IL BUCO DEL CULO,MI FATE USCIRE LA NEW RELEASE LI MORTACCI VOSTRI? PERMETTETEMI DI POTER AGGIORNARE L'ANO VOGLIO IL BUCO DEL CULO BELLO AGGIORNATOOOOO FATE QUALCOSAAAAAA
<cherechella> RAGAZZI DEVO AGGIORNARE IL BUCO DEL CULO,MI FATE USCIRE LA NEW RELEASE LI MORTACCI VOSTRI? PERMETTETEMI DI POTER AGGIORNARE L'ANO VOGLIO IL BUCO DEL CULO BELLO AGGIORNATOOOOO FATE QUALCOSAAAAAA
<cherechella> RAGAZZI DEVO AGGIORNARE IL BUCO DEL CULO,MI FATE USCIRE LA NEW RELEASE LI MORTACCI VOSTRI? PERMETTETEMI DI POTER AGGIORNARE L'ANO VOGLIO IL BUCO DEL CULO BELLO AGGIORNATOOOOO FATE QUALCOSAAAAAA
<Carlin0> oh ubuntulog
<Carlin0> welcome back
<Mr_Pan> lol
<fabio_cc> yeah
<Emy> salve! ce nessuno?
<fabio_cc> !ciao | Emy
<ubot-it> Emy: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<fabio_cc> Emy, dica
<Emy> Ciao!... grazie...  ho domande in merito ad ubunto ed un computre un po particolare
<ubot-it> pronti con la ola e i trenini ......
<fabio_cc> !ubunto | Emy
<ubot-it> Emy: Si scrive Ubuntu, con la 'u' finale!
<fabio_cc> :o
<emy> e un acer iconia 6100 ha il doppio schermo touch
<Mr_Pan> emy, e' un tablet
<emy> no portatile....
<emy> invece di avere la tastiera fisica ha un altro schermo...  touch
<Mr_Pan> ok
<emy> poi un a domanda forse scema,    come fai ad evidenziare che stai scrivendo con me?  facendo apparire il mio Alias
<Mr_Pan> !tab
<ubot-it> Per autocompletare un nick scrivete le prime due o tre lettere e poi premete il tasto TAB | vedi anche !chi
<fabio_cc> emy, puoi dare il modello con più precisione? non lo trovo
<Mr_Pan> !chi
<ubot-it> se stai parlando con qualcuno in particolare, per rendere più leggibile il canale ti consiglio di inserire il suo nickname in quello che dici (puoi usare il completamento premendo il tasto tab)
<Mr_Pan> emy, infatti credo si chiami diversamnte non trovo nulla in rete
<emy> Mr_Pan:  ahh grazie...
<Mr_Pan>  Official release will be right around midnight London time,   gente ancora 1 ora ...
<emy> @ubot-it   con qualcuno che mi possa dare un consiglio.... il tuo non me lo da
<fabio_cc> emy, ubot-it è un bot, è un software
<Carlin0> emy, comunque è touch screen ?
<emy> Carlin0: si
<emy> Carlin0: ha due schermi
<fabio_cc> emy, puoi indicare il modello con precisione?
<emy> Carlin0: ha installato su il win 7 ma euna cosa orrenda!.... va in conflitto con due tre tastiere al punto che lo scherma inizia dare da matto volevo sapere se qualcuno lo ha avuto oh ha informazioni se si possa installare ubunto
<Carlin0> emy, i touch screen non sono il massimo della compatibilità con ubuntu a quanto ne so , se dai il modello esatto a fabio_cc magari lui ne sa di più
<emy> @fabio i nomi che iniziano con la @ non riesco a richiamarli con il completamento tab... comunque se vai su internet , e che non riesco a d inviarvi le foto  si chiama ACER iconia 6100 poi se volete scrivete doppio schermo
<Mr_Pan> emy, senza @
<Mr_Pan> emy, su internet non si trova nulla con quel nome
<Carlin0> emy, scrivi le prime lettere del nick e premi invio per completarlo
<Carlin0> ops
<Carlin0> premi tab scusa
<Mr_Pan> emy, iconia indicano una famiglia di tablet
<Carlin0> l'ora tarda so fuso
<fabio_cc> emy, non esiste
<Mr_Pan> trovato
<Mr_Pan> https://www.dday.it/redazione/3144/acer-iconia-in-prova-il-portatile-con-doppio-schermo-touch.html
<emy> ok mi sono sbagliato io acer 6120... scusate
<emy> Mr_Pan:  si proprio quello!...
<emy> formattato ed ad un paio di volte connesso ad internmet il puntatore inizia girare per lo schermo a caso cliccando everywhere... facendo ogni tipo di azione a caso. fatt cambiare i due scermi ma non credo fosse il difetto. poi un giorno noto che ci sono tre o quatri tipo di tastiere ineserite nel programma di windows
<emy> che a  volte si sovrappongono..
<emy> ok prossima volta grazie raga!
<fabio_cc> è uscita Ubuntu 18.04 :)
* fabio_cc changed the topic of #ubuntu-it to: Canale italiano ufficiale di supporto per Ubuntu >>> PER SCRIVERE IN CANALE REGISTRARE IL NICK <<< Regolamento e info registrazione: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida | Non incollare in canale, usare http://pastebin.ubuntu.com | Log del canale: https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | È uscita Ubuntu 18.04 LTS (Bionic Beaver), download da https://www.ubuntu-it.org/download
* fabio_cc changed the topic of #ubuntu-it to: Canale italiano ufficiale di supporto per Ubuntu | Regolamento e info registrazione: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida | Non incollare in canale, usare http://pastebin.ubuntu.com | Log del canale: https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | È uscita Ubuntu 18.04 LTS (Bionic Beaver), download da https://www.ubuntu-it.org/download
#ubuntu-it 2018-04-27
<Mr_Pan> le nato le nato !!! :P
<Mr_Pan> si e´fatto attendere a lungo stavolta .... fino a notte inotrata ... :D
<Mr_Pan> ave gigirock
<gigirock> yeps
<gigirock> !ora
<ubot-it> No! Non è ancora uscita! Ogni volta che chiedi, Mark Shuttleworth ritarda il rilascio di altri 15 minuti.
 * Mr_Pan carica il lanciafiamme...
<GioXfce> Scusate 2  domande. Quando apro la pagina per entrare trovo 2 scelte : supporto tecnico e chat libera. Differenze?
<Mr_Pan> GioXfce, supporto finisci qui 8supporto appunto=
<Mr_Pan> chat libera e´ quella dove stavi prima
<GioXfce> Mr_Pan: Ho capito che in base alle 2 scelte vengo indirizzato qui o li...quello che mi piaceva sapere nello specifico sono le reali differenze..cioè nella chat libera non si possono fare richieste di supporto tecnico, ed è solo per stare in compagnia?  Mentre qui vanno fatte esclusivamente richieste di supporto tecnico e non altro?
<Mr_Pan> GioXfce, qui solo supporto a ubuntu e derivate (ufficiali)  soprattuto per quello che riguarda installazione, periferiche ecc
<Mr_Pan> tutto il resto comprese le chiacchere si fanno di la
<Mr_Pan> GioXfce, se poi mentre sei qui dovessi leggere un messaggio come questo
<Mr_Pan> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Mr_Pan> allora sei invitato a spostarti in chat perche´ evidentemente gli argomenti esulano dal supporto
<GioXfce> Mr_Pan:   Perfetto sei stato gentilissimo
<GioXfce> " /join #ubuntu-it-chat"
<GioXfce> cosa significa?
<Mr_Pan> GioXfce, se scrivi quel comando nella riga dove normalmente scrivi i messaggio verrai connesso al canale chat
<GioXfce> :) grazie. Passo di la allora
<afra> SALVE,BUCHI DEL CULO!COME STATE,BUCHI DEL CULO?TUTTO BENE,BUCHI DEL CULO?COSA FATE,BUCHI DEL CULO?VI POSSO DETERIORARE PER L'APPUNTO.....IL BUCO DEL CULO?POSSO FARLO?ME LO CONSENTITE?METTETEVI IN POSIZIONE ALLORA,DAI CHE INIZIAMO!
<afra> SALVE,BUCHI DEL CULO!COME STATE,BUCHI DEL CULO?TUTTO BENE,BUCHI DEL CULO?COSA FATE,BUCHI DEL CULO?VI POSSO DETERIORARE PER L'APPUNTO.....IL BUCO DEL CULO?POSSO FARLO?ME LO CONSENTITE?METTETEVI IN POSIZIONE ALLORA,DAI CHE INIZIAMO!
<afra> SALVE,BUCHI DEL CULO!COME STATE,BUCHI DEL CULO?TUTTO BENE,BUCHI DEL CULO?COSA FATE,BUCHI DEL CULO?VI POSSO DETERIORARE PER L'APPUNTO.....IL BUCO DEL CULO?POSSO FARLO?ME LO CONSENTITE?METTETEVI IN POSIZIONE ALLORA,DAI CHE INIZIAMO!
<afra> SALVE,BUCHI DEL CULO!COME STATE,BUCHI DEL CULO?TUTTO BENE,BUCHI DEL CULO?COSA FATE,BUCHI DEL CULO?VI POSSO DETERIORARE PER L'APPUNTO.....IL BUCO DEL CULO?POSSO FARLO?ME LO CONSENTITE?METTETEVI IN POSIZIONE ALLORA,DAI CHE INIZIAMO!
<Nickname88> Ho appena installato Ubuntu 18 e ho trovato un problema con firefox. Tutti gli addon non mi permettono di inserire la password: appena clicco sul campo password la finestra dell'addon si chiude. Si comporta così con addons diversi, dunque è un problema generale. Qualcuno ha qualche idea?
<Mr_Pan> Nickname88, segnalalo .. non saprei devo ancora provarlo
<Mr_Pan> !bug
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/SegnalareBug | vedi anche !launchpad
<Mr_Pan> !bug
<Mr_Pan> segnala qua
<ryuujin> quiet
<Pac1957> Buon pomeriggio, ho provveduto a scaricare ed installare Ubuntu 18.04, come ho sempre fatto con le altre versioni, ma questa volta mi è uscito questo https://imagebin.ca/v/3zpAZaNgc7fU
<Pac1957> come posso risolvere, se ho sbagliato io?
<Carlin0> Pac1957, prova a caricarlo su imgur li non vedo nulla
<Carlin0> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Pac1957> Ops, rimedio subito!
<[Enrico]> pure io non vedo nulla
<Pac1957> https://prnt.sc/jat073
<[Enrico]> Pac1957: hai seguito la guida ufficiale per creare la chiavetta?
<Pac1957> Ho fatto come sempre, vuoi dire che è cambiato qualcosa?
<[Enrico]> Pac1957: potrebbe. Assicurati anche di usare l'ultima versione di rufus
<Carlin0> come sempre , sarebbe ?
<Pac1957> Carlin0: ho scaricato, installato con unetbootin su chiavetta, riavviato e seguito le istruzioni a video, come ho fatto per tutte le versioni dalla 11.04 in poi.
<Carlin0> unetbootin è buggato
<Carlin0> usa rufus su win o creatore dischi di avvio su ubuntu
<Pac1957> Carlin0: ma ieri ho istallato la 16.04 su un altra macchina senza problemi.
<Carlin0> e controlla il md5sum della iso
<Pac1957> Carlin0: non ho win
<gigirock> Pac1957, il pc ha uefi ?
<Carlin0> Pac1957, allora usa creatore dischi di avvio su ubuntu Pac1957
<Pac1957> Carlin0: in questo momento posso solo farlo da live, se ciò è fattibile.
<[Enrico]> Pac1957: il metodo ufficiale è usando rufus, unetbootin non funziona più. Per questo dovresti guardare la guida ufficiale ogni volta che cambi versione, alcune cose cambiano di tanto in tanto
<Carlin0> !usb
<ubot-it> Per creare una chiavetta bootabile consultare la pagina wiki https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/CreazioneLiveUsb
<Pac1957> riprovo utilizzando rufus, grazie!
<Carlin0> Pac1957, ma rufus è per win
<Carlin0> ...
<Pac1957> Carlin0: ma sulla pagina wiki non dice che unetbootin non debba essere utilizzato
<Carlin0> Pac1957, siamo tutti qui a dirtelo ma se vuoi insisti con quello
<Mazzu> Salve, Ho installato Ubuntu 18.04. Appena installato lo schermo è ruotato di 90 gradi punto annotato che se collego il televisore con cavo HDMI ma Appena stacco il cavo che mi Torna come prima. Sapete aiutarmi?
<Pac1957> Carlin0: no, ma quale posso utilizzare ora?
<Mr_Pan> Pac1957, hai una installazione linux funzionante  ?
<Carlin0> Pac1957, te l'ho detto su ubuntu hai creatore dischi di avvio preinstallato
<Mr_Pan> Pac1957, usa Creatore dischi di sistema
<Mr_Pan> nono leggono Carlin0 ...
<Pac1957> Mr_Pan: no, posso solo farlo dalla chiavetta in live
<Mr_Pan> Pac1957, ci dovrebbe essere lo stesso
<Mazzu> Vengo da un ambiente Windows. ho scaricato il file da questo sito tramite Torrent
<Carlin0> sulla live non so , al massimo dd
<[Enrico]> vero colpa mia, ho presunto che fosse in windows, chiedo scusa :)
<Pac1957> Mr_Pan: ti riferisci a unetbootin o rufus?
<Mazzu> Scusate. Credo che non parlate con me
<Carlin0> Mazzu, no perchè sinceramente non saprei aiutarti
<Pac1957> Mr_Pan: capito!
<Mazzu> Ora stacco il cavo e va normale. Ma appena riavvio mi torna storto
<Mr_Pan> Mazzu, con calma ...
<Mr_Pan> Mazzu, hai un portatile  ?
<Mazzu> Si si
<Mr_Pan> che normalmente mostra le immagini ruotate?   difetto che sparisce se colleghi hdmi alla tv
<Mr_Pan> Mazzu, corretto  ?
<Mazzu> Esatto
<Mr_Pan> s estacchi il cavo il portatile mostra di nuovo le imamgini ruotate...
<Mr_Pan> sempre avuto questo difetto o arriva solo ora ?
<Mr_Pan>  con la 18,04 intendo
<Mazzu> Sono appena passato ad ubuntu dopo tanto tempo. Un annetto fa mi faceva lo stesso problema ma mi avevano detto che con questa versione cambiavano gestione della grafica e non aveva senso sistemare
<Mr_Pan> mapreri, marca e modello del portatile ... se riesci a dirmi ancnhe la configurazione processore ram scheda grafica ecc
<Mazzu> Asus Tp550la
<Mazzu> La scheda grafica è integrata intel
<Mr_Pan> mapreri, ah e´ uno di quelli  con schermo ribaltabile ...
<Mr_Pan> in posizione normale tu lo vedi capovolto ...giusto  ?
<Mazzu> Si  é uno schermo touch . In posizione normale lo vedo ruotato di 90°
<mazzu> eccomi
<Mr_Pan> mazzu, hai provato con le combinazioni di  tasti
<Mr_Pan> tipo  ctrl+alt + una dele frecce
<claudio_> come per windows :)
<mazzu> nada
<ryuujin> mazzu: hai provato a ruotare il monitor?
<mazzu> in che senso?
<Mr_Pan> ryuujin, dai .. saimo in supporto ...
<ryuujin> ;) scherzavo
<Mr_Pan> mapreri, lascialo perdere
<Mr_Pan> mapreri, sorry
<ryuujin> mazzu: sto pensando a cosa puo' essere, sul mio dell avevo un problema simile
<Mr_Pan> matteo, nel panenllo di controllo nella gestione Schermo hai controllato  ?
<matteo> ?
<mazzu> non c'è una funzione simile
<mazzu> almeno non la trovo
<Mr_Pan> ryuujin, nei modelli con schermo ruotabile spesso non viene gestito correttamente il sensore che si occupa di comuicare la rotazione dell schermo
<ryuujin> mazzu: ma hai provato dalle impostazioni di gnome...?
<ryuujin> Mr_Pan: vero, c'era un demone che installai
<ryuujin> Mr_Pan: che gestiva la rotazione automatica... non riesco a ricordarmi
<Mr_Pan> ryuujin, si ma non trovo nulla riguardo questo modello
<mazzu> su windows era g-sensor kionix
<mazzu> però su google non trovo niente per ubuntu
<Mr_Pan> nemmeno io riguardo questo modell odi pc
<Mr_Pan> la vedo dura ..
<mazzu> sembra sia un problema di sensore perche se giro il monitor mi gira anche lo schermo
<Mr_Pan> !info xrand
<ubot-it> Package xrand does not exist in xenial
<mazzu> ?
<Mr_Pan> !info xrandr
<ubot-it> Package xrandr does not exist in xenial
<mazzu> nel senso che non esiste il driver per ubuntu
<mazzu> ?
<Mr_Pan> mazzu, un attimo
<mazzu> non avevo capito.sorry
<Mr_Pan> mazzu, hai un tasto funzione che spegne e riaccende il display ? ?   fn + qualche tasto F  di solito
<mazzu> non cambia niente
<Mr_Pan> ?
<mazzu> l'ho trovato ma a spegnere e riaccendere il display non cambia niente
<mazzu> anni fa non mi faceva questo problema.ma parlo di anni
<Mr_Pan> mazzu, non ho altre idee sinceramente ... forse installerei xrandr pe rvedere se risolvi
<Mr_Pan> azz uscito
<mazzu> scusate,sposto il problema nel forum.grazie mille dell'aiuto
<Mr_Pan> mazzu, dai comunque un'occhiata qui      https://extensions.gnome.org/review/1746
<mazzu> ma va compilato a mano?
<Mr_Pan> uhmmm non lo so
<Mr_Pan> mazzu, soluzione estrema ... lascia star eprova achieere sul forum
<Mr_Pan> io no nriesco ad aiutarti oltre sorry
<mazzu> tranquillo.grazie mille
<Mr_Pan> mazzu, secondo me con xradr e una intefaccia che lo gestisc epotresti risolvere
<Mr_Pan> ciao
<Mr_Pan> xrandr
<Bananafe> Salve, vi chiedo aiuto perchè ho problemi ad attivare la swap di linux
<Bananafe> Nonostante la attivi, quando rientro in Ubuntu me la dà come disattivata e non riesco a capire perchè, ho creato una partizione swap apposta utilizzando Gparted dato che non l'avevo creata quando ho installato Ubuntu
<mazzu> l'ho trovato nello store ma non si abilita.è un estensione ma non si abilita in alto a destra
<Mr_Pan> Bananafe, quanta ram ha il tuo computer  ?
<Bananafe> Il mio computer ha 4 gb di RAM e 500 di hardisk
<Bananafe> Ho creato una swap cancellando una delle 4 partizioni primarie che mi dava di sistema (c'erano giusto 8 gb di dati e avevo già fatto un backup) e creando una estesa da cui ho preso lo spazio per la logica adibita a linux-swap
<Bananafe> Per come l'ho fatta, dovrebbe essere di circa 20 gb
<Bananafe> Anche perchè il sistema non appena entro continua a dirmi che non ha più spazio per applicazioni e altro, dice che gli sono rimasti 0 byte
<Bananafe> E non riesco a sospendere, ogni volta che lo faccio per sbaglio devo provvedere al soft reset e perdo tutto quello a cui stavo lavorando
<Mr_Pan> Bananafe, swap da 20 gb :O
<Bananafe> Brutta? Lo so, volevo metterne una da 8
<Mr_Pan> Bananafe, la devi inserire nel file fstab ... non basta crearla
<Bananafe> ? Dimmi di più, sono alle prime armi e ho installato Ubuntu affiancandolo a Windows 7
<Mr_Pan> Bananafe, hai pasticciato con le partizioni ...
<Mr_Pan> Bananafe, se non hai dati fai prima a reinstallare ...
<Bananafe> ? In che senso non ho dati?
<Bananafe> Dici quegli 8 gb che avevo cancellato dalla partizione primaria?
<Bananafe> In effetti nel launcher non ho più "data", ho solo "windows"
<davide136> Salve a tutti, avrei bisogno di aiuto nell'abilitazione del direct rendering di una nvs 290 su un headless system da cui ho accesso in ssh.
<davide136> https://thepasteb.in/p/nZhl1m60BnxSY
<davide136> Linux WDHD2 3.13.0-145-generic #194-Ubuntu SMP Thu Apr 5 15:20:44 UTC 2018 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<davide136> 16.04LTS
<davide136> https://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=28&t=627976
-ChanServ:#ubuntu-it- Carlin0 quieted $~a
<MoL0ToV> ciao ragazzi non riesco a installare ubuntu sul mio notebook dice che grub fallisce con efi
<MoL0ToV> non si può installare senza efi?
<MoL0ToV> io non ho partizioni efi ho solo la partizione windows 10 da 100 mega e l'atra da 200 giga
<davide136> che notebook?
<MoL0ToV> asus k56-ca
<davide136> penso che devi scaricare unetbootin e masterizzare una chiavetta usb scaricando un'immagine a 64 bit, oppure scarica la iso ufficiale e la masterizzi su una usb con rufus
<MoL0ToV> già fatto, non cambia
<davide136> allora devi impostare da bios di avviare in legacy invece che uefi
<MoL0ToV> ci provo
<akis24> MoL0ToV: solo per essere precisi la partizione efi è quella da 100 mega .. e se usi rufus per creare la usb devi scegliere l'opzione  sol ouefi non bios e uefi
<davide136> https://chiedi.ubuntu-it.org/questions/58596/direct-rendering-nvidia-340
<Mr_Pan> !uefi | MoL0ToV
<ubot-it> MoL0ToV: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI | vedi anche https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<Torpedo_Smash> buonasera, ho problemi con il setup di MySQL Workbench: nonostante mysql server sia installato e stia girando ricevo sempre questo messaggio quando provo a collegarmi a localhost
<Torpedo_Smash> Failed to Connect to MySQL at localhost:3306 with user root
<Mr_Pan> Torpedo_Smash, normalmente non ci si puo connettere come root
<Mr_Pan> Torpedo_Smash, sei certo che utente root abbia i permessi giusti  ?
<Torpedo_Smash> Mr_Pan, penso di sì, come posso controllare?
<Torpedo_Smash> Mr_Pan, Your connection attempt failed for user 'root' from your host to server at localhost:3306:
<Torpedo_Smash> ho provato a installare Apache, ma niente
<Altares> Buonasera, posso chiedere un aiuto? Ho un pc windows con UEFI Bios, ho scaricato la versione di ubuntu (ubuntu-18.04-desktop-amd64.ISO), montato su una chiavetta con il programma (rufus 2.1
<Altares> ho avviato dal bios la chiavetta e provato a fare sia un avvio live, sia un installazione completa
<Altares> Ubuntu sembra avviarsi e cominciare a caricare i file ma dopo circa 5 minuti esce una schermata nera con degli errori
<Altares> ho anche gli screenshort se servono
<Emy> raga ... scaricato ubuntu 18...... come faccio a installarlo sostituendo al 17?
<Emy> ho gia scaricato
<Carlin0> Emy, avvii l'installazione che dovrebbe rilevare la vecchia versione e chiederti di sostituirla
<Carlin0> !installazione | Emy
<ubot-it> Emy: Guida per l'installazione di Ubuntu: https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/InstallareUbuntu
<Emy> Carlin0:  ok grazie guardo
<Emy> @ubot-it    non riesco arichiamarti per fare riferimento alla tua conversazione con il tab
<Emy> adesso guardo...
<Emy> ok ragazzi grazie ci provo ... se non ci sentiamo piu e stato un onore suonare con voi!....  ( by Titanic :))  )
#ubuntu-it 2018-04-28
<sacarde> ciao
<sacarde> come mai nel recovery-menu non trovo la modalita' grafica ridotta?
<sacarde> questo link e' affidabile? https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/iononsbalgiomai/RevRecovery#Utilizzo_del_menu
<sacarde> in effetti installano "xdiagnose" al riavvio compare anche "failsafeX"
<Frizz> sapevo che 2 giorni fa doveva uscire la lts 18.04, quando vado ad aggiornare il mio sistema con do-release-upgrade mi dice però che non sono disponibili nuovi rilasci, c'è un perché? sul sito ho visto è già disponibile il download
<Carlin0> Frizz, premi alt + f2 e  scrivi nella casellina update-manager -d
<Frizz> ok,visto
<sacarde> mm come era il motivo? l'aggiornamento si potra' fare fra 6 mesi?
<sacarde> mi sbaglio?
<Carlin0> sacarde, a cosa ti riferisci ?
<sacarde> all'avanzamento
<Torpedo_Smash> Salve, ho installato mySQL Workbench sul mio portatile con Ubuntu 18.04, ma quando provo a collegarmi a localhost ho questo errore:
<Torpedo_Smash> Your connection attempt failed for user 'root' from your host to server at localhost:3306:
<Torpedo_Smash>   Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost'
<fabio_cc> !chat | Torpedo_Smash
<ubot-it> Torpedo_Smash: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Carlin0> sacarde, ma non riesci ad avanzare di versione ?
<sacarde> no no, mi riferivo alla domanda di frizz
<Carlin0> Frizz, ha risolto credo ...
<sacarde> ah
<Frizz> ho sempre aggiornato con do-release-upgrade comunque fino a oggi
<Carlin0> lo so Frizz ... ma alle volte ci si adatta alle situazioni , l'importante è risolvere
<Frizz> ok
<fabio_cc> Torpedo_Smash, prova a chiedere in #ubuntu-it-chat, non è una questione che riguarda ubuntu
<fabio_cc> Torpedo_Smash, ad ogni modo: https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/MySql
<Torpedo_Smash> fabio_cc: ora provo, grazie
<fabio_cc> Torpedo_Smash, prego
<ilMatty> Buongiorno a tutti
<ilMatty> Chiedo cortesemente, se qualcuno ha voglia di illuminarmi, quali siano le differenze tra ubuntu 16.04 e 18.04
<ilMatty> attualmente uso il 16.04 da anni e mi trovo a meraviglia, cosa cambia col 18?
<antonio00> buongiorno atutti
<antonio00> avrei un problemino, quando tento di installare un programma da riga di comando e inizio a caricare le librerie o ad aggiornarle mi glocca con errori del tipo errore libreria mancante
<antonio00> anche quando faccio gli aggiornamenti alla fine mi fa vedere tre errori
<antonio00> grazie a tutti per il supporto
<fabio_cc> antonio00, apri un terminale e dai il seguente comando: sudo apt update | nc termbin.com 9999
<fabio_cc> antonio00, poi scrivi qua il link ottenuto
<beppe> Ciao a tutti
<fabio_cc> !ciao | beppe
<ubot-it> beppe: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<fabio_cc> bene
<yurisat23> buongiorno
<fabio_cc> !ciao | yurisat23
<ubot-it> yurisat23: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<yurisat23> grazie per il benvenuto, ho aggiornato a 18.04 ma ho notato che Cinammon non parte
<Carlin0> yurisat23, e cosa fa ? schermo nero ?
<fabio_cc> yurisat23, non ho mai usato quel DE
<yurisat23> allora, dopo l'installazione mi compare la scelta per ambiente grafico cinammon ma se lancio fa schermo rosso e mi ributta sull'accesso
<Carlin0> in realtà non esiste una ubuntu-cinnamon quindi il de principale quale sarebbe yurisat23 ?
<yurisat23> ubuntu
<Carlin0> e hai aggiornato dalla 17.10 o dalla 16.04 ?
<yurisat23> dalla 17.10
<Carlin0> yurisat23, il de normale di ubuntu invece funziona ?
<yurisat23> si va tutto benissimo
<Carlin0> sei da quel de ora yurisat23 ?
<yurisat23> adesso sono su ubuntu predefinito
<Carlin0> ok yurisat23 apri un terminale e segui le istruzioni che ora ti darà ubot-it
<yurisat23> grazie
<Carlin0> !vedisources | yurisat23
<ubot-it> yurisat23: apri un terminale e incolla per intero il comando contenuto tra le virgolette "(cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/) | nc termbin.com 9999" esso restituirà un link che dovrai postare in canale
<yurisat23> fatto
<fabio_cc> yurisat23, il link...
<yurisat23> quale
<fabio_cc> "esso restituirà un link che dovrai postare in canale"
<fabio_cc> quello che ti è comparso
<yurisat23> ne sono tanti in effetti mi mostra i repo
<Carlin0> yurisat23, leggi con maggiore attenzione cosa dice ubot-it
<yurisat23> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu bionic-updates main restricted
<Carlin0> !vedisources | yurisat23
<ubot-it> yurisat23: apri un terminale e incolla per intero il comando contenuto tra le virgolette "(cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/) | nc termbin.com 9999" esso restituirà un link che dovrai postare in canale
<fabio_cc> yurisat23, doveva solo apparire un link
<yurisat23> aspe rirovo
<yurisat23> fabio ma le virgolette aprono ma non chiudono
<yurisat23> nono scusa visto
<Carlin0> yurisat23, devi copiar eil comando contenuto tra le virgolette
<yurisat23> http://termbin.com/wc79
<Carlin0> non le virgolette
<Carlin0> yurisat23, sudo apt install --reinstall  cinnamon-desktop-environment
<yurisat23> grazie vado a mangiare ci sentiamo dopo
<fabio_cc> yurisat23, buon appetito
<yursat23> non va
<yursat23> buongiorno
<smassimo75> buongiorno
<yursat23> continua a non funzionare cinammon su ubuntu 18.04
<smassimo75> io non ho mai usato cinnamon, non ti posso aiutare
<yursat23> è buono per la famiglia :)
<fabio_cc> yursat23, prova a dare cat /var/log/syslog | nc termbin.com 9999 immediatamente dopo aver tentato il login su cinnamon
<fabio_cc> yursat23, dopo aver tentato il login su cinnamon, fai apri console tty premendo ctrl+alt+f1
<yursat23> non mi fa loggare.... compare la pagina rossa con la scritta in basso ubuntu18.04 lts e poi splitta sul log on
<fabio_cc> yursat23, fai il tentativo di login su cinnamon, una volta fallito fai il login testuale con ctrl+alt+f1 e dai quel comando, poi riporta qui il link
<yursat23> ok
<fabio_cc> mi assento
<yurisat23> fabiocc ci sei
<leorsss> salve, avrei bisogno di un aiuto per installare ubuntu, dovo aver scaricato la versione di ubuntu da me scelta  vorrei installare ubuntu a fianco di windows 7 senza perdere i miei file. però non trovo la voce installa a  fianco di windows ps. avevo gia creato una partizione che pero non mi fa utilizzare.
<castu> ciao ho installato Ubuntu Budgie su un EEEPC Asus 1000H però l'adattatore la scheda wifi, che vedeva in fase di installazione, ora al reboot non vede nessun adapter. Idee?
<castu> versione 32 bit 18.04 LTS
<Carlin0> castu, scrivi in un terminale lspci | grep -i net | nc termbin.com 9999
<Carlin0> castu, posta qui il link che esce
<castu> solo Ethernet Controller
<castu> strano
<castu> non vede il Ralink
<castu> il chip wifi della macchina
<castu> RT2790
<Carlin0> castu, sudo lshw | nc termbin.com 9999
<Carlin0> posta qui il link che esce
<castu> scusa ma non avendo connessione
<castu> non posso postare link che esce
<castu> sto scrivendo da un altro pc
<Carlin0> connetti via cavo , o non potremo aiutarti
<castu> provo
<castu> http://termbin.com/olfe
<Carlin0> questo era il primo
<fra_dolcino> ho provato a fare upgrade da 16.04 a 18.04 ma l'aggiornamento non parte, succede questo https://pastebin.com/g4uKida0
<castu> col secondo comando non mi dà nessun link
<castu> sudo lshw | nc termbin.com 9999
<Carlin0> fra_dolcino, premi alt +f2 e scrivi nella casella che si apre update-manager -d
<Carlin0> castu, sicuro ?
<castu> sicuro
<Carlin0> castu, o sbagli a  digitare il comando , o quella installazione ha qualcosa che non va
<matteo1111111111> buonasera,come posso masterizzare l'iso di ubuntu?
<cody88> buonasera
<cody88> sto avendo dei problemi ad installare ubuntu sul mio notebook asus su cui attualmente ho installato windows 10. Ho creato una chiavetta avviabile sia con Rufus che con Unebootin, ho modificato il boot e disabilitato il secure boot ma quando provo a riavviare la chiavetta semplicemente non parte
<cody88> su un altro pc la chiavetta parte correttamente
<cody88> grazie per il vs. tempo
<Carlin0> cody88, se quel pc ha problemi con la chiavetta prova con un dvd
<cody88> non ha il lettore dvd
<cody88> è un notebook con la tastiera rimovibile
<cody88> normalmente legge le chiavette, è all avvio che non parte
<cody88> cioè mi spiego, se sono in windows e inserisco la chiavetta la legge correttamente, il problema si crea quando devo installare il sistema operativo
<Carlin0> eh ho capito , sembra un problema di boot nel bios e  non saprei che farci
<sacarde> che ne pensate di questo errore dal dmesg:
<sacarde> ... Direct firmware load for regulatory.db failed with error -2
<sacarde> qui c'e' qualche riga in piu': http://sacarde.altervista.org/np/err-reg.txt
<cody88> sapete consigliarmi a chi chiedere?
<sacarde> vedi qualcosa?
<cody88> riguarda sempre il mio problema?
<sacarde> la chiavetta viene letta? o proprio fa come se niente fosse?
<cody88> quando entro nel bios la chiavetta viene riconosciuta ho anche cambiato priorita cosi mi vedeva come prima la usb pero parte lo stesso windows
<Carlin0> hai disabilitato il fast boot di win 10 ?
<cody88> si
<cody88> scusate avevo perso la connessione, non so se qualcuno di voi mi ha scritto
<pac1957> Buonasera a tutti, sono finalmente riuscito ad installare ubuntu 18.04, trovo abbastanza scomodo il "mostra applicazioni" in basso, ho cercato una scorciatoia da tastiera ma non l'ho trovata, vorrei sapere se esiste o se si può creare, oppure se esiste una qualunque altra alternativa.
<roncenivan> Ciao a tutti... Non riesco a capire ma il mio ubuntu 17.10 non mi avvisa che c'è ubuntu 18.04... Volevo aggiornare da versione precedente, così non perdo dati...
<roncenivan> avete idea di quale sia il motivo?
<roncenivan> devo aspettare ancora qualche giorno?
<gigirock> ronceivnan, controlla in software e aggiornamenti
<roncenivan> ho fatto... Ho provato anche da terminale con comando
<roncenivan> mi dice "non è stato trovato nessun rilascio"
<Carlin0> roncenivan, premi alt + f2 e scrivi nella casellina che si apre update-manager -d
<gigirock> di solito ci vuole qualche gg ma se 'forzi' dovrebbe apparire
<roncenivan> provo grazie
<roncenivan> uuuuuu... Ora è arrivato... Grazie mille... Ora provo
#ubuntu-it 2018-04-29
<speeeeed> w
<speeeeed> ciao a tutti!! ho scaricato ubuntu 18 04, volevo chiedere se posso avviare l installaziione normale oppure prima e consigliabile verificare l integrità dell ISO, visto che con ubuntu 17 mi si era corrotto il bioso a cusa di quel bug che colpii svariate marchi di computer, grzie in anticipo x la risp
<speeeeed> ps. meglio ceh avvio da dvd. cd o da
<speeeeed> pendrive
<Mr_Pan> Sagitt, ovviamente vale soprattuto per questo canale di supporto ...
<cody88> Salve a tutti, sto riscontrando molti problemi per installare ubuntu, durante l'installazione mi da sempre "ubuntu kernel: [ ... ] rea failed. e alla fine mi da errore "installazione grub-efi-ia32 non è riuscita" e mi dice il programma d'intallazione è andato in crash
<cody88> potete aiutarmi? grazie
<Carlin0> cody88, che supporto di installazione usi ?
<cody88> perdona l'ignoranza ma sono alle prime armi con ubuntu e sono tre giorni che mi sta facendo impazzire, lo sto installando con chiavetta flash
<Carlin0> con che programma hai preparato la chiavetta cody88
<cody88> ho cambiato molti programmi perchè non mi leggeva la chiavetta, ho provato rufus, unetbootin e altri
<cody88> alla fine questo è yumi
<cody88> e sono riuscita finalmente a far leggere la chiavetta
<Carlin0> rufus dovrebbe essere il migliore ma se anche con rufus ti da problemi potrebbe essere la iso che si è danneggiata durante il download , controlla il md5sum
<Carlin0> !md5 | cody88
<ubot-it> cody88: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/MD5Sum | Per una lista completa, si veda: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/MD5Sum/Hash
<cody88> ok ora provo grazie
<M43ko> buonasera a tutti, scusate il disturbo...ho un problema...il mio pc ha sia ubuntu che windows 10, quest'ultimo (per ignoti problemi) non mi si avvia più nè mi fa un ripristino. Sto provando a scaricarlo di nuovo, quesito: conoscete un programma che "monti" i file ISO in chiavetta usb o anche su cd eventualmente???scusate ancora e grazie per l'atten
<M43ko> zione
<Carlin0> M43ko, ma il problema è con win ?
<M43ko> si
<M43ko> windows non si avvia
<M43ko> ubuntu si
<Carlin0> !windows | M43ko
<ubot-it> M43ko: Per ricevere supporto per windows, rivolgersi al canale ##windows
<M43ko> scusate....
<mOsCpU0> Ciao a tutti!
<mOsCpU0> Vorrei un aiuto!
<mOsCpU0> è possibile?
<Carlin0> !chiedi | mOsCpU0
<ubot-it> mOsCpU0: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà
<mOsCpU0> Non riesco ad aggiornare il mio sistema ad Ubuntu 18.04
<mOsCpU0> ho provato sia con Software e Aggiornamenti e da Terminale
<mOsCpU0> Il software risulta aggornato!
<Carlin0> che ubuntu hai ora mOsCpU0 ?
<mOsCpU0> Il terminale risponde (Non è stato trovato alcun nuovo rilascio)
<mOsCpU0> Ubuntu 17.10
<Carlin0> mOsCpU0, premi alt + f2 e scrivi nella casellina che si apre update-manager -d
<mOsCpU0> Wow ora è uscito! come mai con la procedura normale rispondeva (Il Software è aggiornato.)
<Carlin0> devo staccare , ciao
<mOsCpU0> senza dire altro
<mOsCpU0> Grazie! e scusami il disturbo
<Carlin0> di nulla :)
<mOsCpU0> :)
<gigirock> ciao amici
<gigirock> come faccio la copia della home dalla live su disco esterno ?
<gigirock> Carlin0: daiiii come si fa ?
<gigirock> Carlin0: ma se installo sopra alla 1604 , la /home mi rimane se non formatto ?
<gigirock> si ma se non sapete niente
<pac1957> Buon pomeriggio, sono su 18.04 e mi sono accorto che wine finge d'installarsi e poi non lo trovo come applicazione. E' un bug noto o sono io che sbaglio qualcosa?
<gigirock> !info wine
<ubot-it> wine (source: wine1.6): Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (meta-package). In component universe, is extra. Version 1:1.6.2-0ubuntu14 (xenial), package size 0 kB, installed size 6 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<gigirock> pac1957: come fai a dire che non esiste ?
<pac1957> gigirock: non lo trovo nei programmi
<gigirock> pac1957: apri un terminale poi scrivi win e poi tab dovrebbe mostrarti tutti i comandi che hanno quel nome
<pac1957> gigirock: GioXfce: https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/VBKk69rcyT/
<gigirock> quindi se scrivi wine --version ?
<pac1957> gigirock: wine-3.0 (Ubuntu 3.0-1ubuntu1)
<gigirock> ah ok quindi non appare nei menu ma il programma si installa
<pac1957> gigirock: non saprei, solo che anche il contrario non va a buon finie. programma exe apri con e non ho nulla come opzioni.
<Alan86> Salve, sono Alex ho appena installato ubuntu 16.04, ma ho problemi con l'accesso, mi spiego meglio, se seleziono ubuntu predefinito mi va lentissimo, invece se seleziono ubuntu compiz mi va benissimo. Cosa posso fare per avere la stessa grafica di ubuntu predefinito?
<Alan86> grazie in anticipo
<dfgdsfgfsdg> che interfaccia grafica ha ubuntu?
<pac1957> Ciao a tutti,
<pac1957> ho deciso di disinstallare wine per riprovare l'installazione, dato che non funziona.Per disinstallare ho provato a scrivere su terminale:
<pac1957> *sudo apt-get purge wine*
<pac1957> e mi da:  Lettura elenco dei pacchetti...
<pac1957> FattoGenerazione albero delle dipendenze       Lettura informazioni sullo
<pac1957> stato... FattoPacchetti virtuali come "wine" non possono essere rimossi. Ho cercato delle informazioni, ma senza successo. Cosa mi consigliate di fare per avere wine funzionante sulla 18.04?
<Carlin0> pac1957, usa il pastebin o il bot ti banna
<Carlin0> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale. Incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina. Per maggiori informazioni: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Navigazione/Pastebin
<pac1957> Carlin0: perfetto, grazie!
<pac1957> provo a rispiegare il mio problema: sono sulla 18.04, ho installato wine ma non funziona ho provato a disinstallarlo da terminale, ma mi dice che non esiste. Ho cercato informazioni e sembra che ci siano dei problemi ma non ho capito come debbo affrontarli. Avete dei suggerimenti?
<Carlin0> pac1957, apri un terminale e scrivi dpkg -l | grep wine | nc termbin.com 9999
<Carlin0> pac1957, incolla qui il link che esce
<pac1957> Carlin0: Carlin0: http://termbin.com/i9gp
<Carlin0> vuoi disinstallare wine ?
<Mr_Pan> pac1957, e' possibile anche che wine non sia stato aggiornato per funzionare con 18.04 ...
<pac1957> Carlin0: a dire la verità vorrei poterlo utilizzare, la disinstallazione era un palliativo per prova a reinstallarlo.
<Carlin0> pac1957, prova a disinctallarlo
<pac1957> Carlin0: ho provato ma dice che non si può disinstallare perchè è virtuale
<pac1957> Mr_Pan: lo so ma sembra che la versione 3.0 funzioni
<Carlin0> pac1957, sudo apt purge font-wine libwine:amd64 libwine:i386 wine-stable wine32:i386 wine64 q4wine
<Mr_Pan> o anche
<Mr_Pan> sudo apt purge *wine*
<Carlin0> anche
<pac1957> Mr_Pan: grazie, mi pare sia andato a buon fine. Ora cosa mi consigliate per l'installazione?
<Carlin0> pac1957, mai usato wine non saprei
<pac1957> Carlin0: anch'io vorrei non usarlo ma sono costretto!
<Carlin0> pac1957, hai avanzato di versione o è una installazione pulita ?
<pac1957> Carlin0: pulita
<Carlin0> pac1957, ls -al | nc termbin.com 9999
<Carlin0> vediamo se hai una cartella conf
<pac1957> Carlin0:  http://termbin.com/z90d
<Carlin0> pac1957, rm -r .wine
<pac1957> Carlin0: fatto
<Carlin0> e poi prova a reinstallare
<Carlin0> altro non saprei
<pac1957> Carlin0: grazie, utilizzo la versione di ubuntu software?
<Carlin0> eh pac1957 direi di si
<pac1957> Carlin0: va bene
<pac1957> Carlin0: ops risulta ancora installato!
<Carlin0> pac1957, dove lo vedi ?
<pac1957> Carlin0: ubuntu software
<Carlin0> pac1957, sudo apt install --reinstall wine
<pac1957> Carlin0: Carlin0: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/m864sPPxPc/
<Carlin0> !vedisources | pac1957
<ubot-it> pac1957: apri un terminale e incolla per intero il comando contenuto tra le virgolette "(cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/) | nc termbin.com 9999" esso restituirà un link che dovrai postare in canale
<pac1957> http://termbin.com/4uel
<Carlin0> pac1957, appena installato ma hai già aggiunto ppa
<Carlin0> pac1957, sudo rm -rf /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*
<Carlin0> e poi riprova
<Carlin0> pac1957, sudo apt install --reinstall wine
<pac1957> Carlin0: come prima mi pare https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/5CgM726DnD/
<Carlin0> pac1957, sudo apt install --reinstall wine-stable
<pac1957> Carlin0: sembra installato ma non lo vedo nelle applicazioni https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/SwgnvvYRTx/
<Carlin0> non so che dirti , hai subito pasticciato il sistema operativo coi ppa
<pac1957> Carlin0: e dire che ho cercato in tutti i modi di non farlo, caspita!
<Carlin0> beh mica si aggiungono da soli
<pac1957> Carlin0: c'è un modo per sapere cos'è che ha pasticciato tutto?
<Carlin0> !guideacaso
<ubot-it> Seguire delle guide trovate a casaccio nel web non è un bene per l'integrità di un sistema operativo Ubuntu/Linux , segui solo le guide del wiki ufficiale , inoltre quando dai il comando "sudo apt-add-repository" stai aggiungendo sorgenti software NON ufficiali al tuo sistema operativo , sorgenti che potrebbero dare seri problemi.
<Carlin0> quando dai quel comando aggiungi ppa
<pac1957> Carlin0: no certo però questa volta a differenza delle altre volte ho cercato delle conferme prima di farlo!
<Carlin0> da soli non si aggiungono
<Carlin0> apt-add-repository
<pac1957> Carlin0: capisco, quindi reinstallo tuuto e non utlizzo assolutamente nessuno ppa.
<pac1957> Carlin0: però per la multifunzione debbo già installare un hplip che non si trova in ubuntu software o meglio c'è ma non funziona!
<Carlin0> quello è cmq solo un file non un ppa
<Carlin0> lo scarichi dal sito hp e amen
<pac1957> Carlin0: quindi l'importante è stare lontano da tutti i repository?
<Carlin0> importante è usare solo i repo ufficiali e non aggiungerne
<pac1957> Carlin0: i repo ufficiali s'intendono solo quelli di ubuntu software?
<Carlin0> si intendono quelli che ti mette quando installi
<pac1957> Carlin0: va bene, grazie!
#ubuntu-it 2019-04-22
<sebastiano> salve, ho installato Ubuntu 18.10 su Asus Zenbook UX433F ma non ho suono
<groudon71> dmesg | grep -i sound
<groudon_> salve
<Mr_Pan> groudon_> salve
<tdk200> salve Buona pasqua a tutti. Ho un problema relativo all'avanzamento di distribuzione. Ho il pc che dopo l'avanzamento mostra il grub con la selezione da fare per avviare ubuntu. Selezionando la prima voce, il S.O. non parte
<tdk200> adesso sono in modalità provvisoria
<groudon_> buona pasqueta
<sebastiano> ciao a tutti
<sebastiano> c'è qualcuno che mi può aiutare con un problema audio?
<Mr_Pan> !qualcuno
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Doom__> ho configurato xubuntu per avere l'autologin, all'avvio sembra funzionare , non mi compare la schermata di lightdm , ma quando lancio il browser mi compare la finestra per lo sblocco del portachiavi, perché all'avvio non e stato sbloccato.
<InnerPower> Ho un problema col grub...
<Mr_Pan> InnerPower> !chiedi
<Mr_Pan> !chiedi
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà
<InnerPower> Sì, è che non so bene come spiegare quale sia l'esatto problema
<InnerPower> In pratica riesco a loggarmi e tutto, nel tentativo di modificare il grub in modo che sia reso visibile all'avvio ho usato grub customizer
<InnerPower> non ha sortito effetto anzi mi sta dando problemi ad eliminare un pacchetto non più richiesto
<InnerPower> com'era l'uso di pastebinit qui in chat?
<Carlin0> grub costumizer è roba fuori dai repo ufficiali
<Carlin0> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale. Incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina. Per maggiori informazioni: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Navigazione/Pastebin
<InnerPower> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/pHjsZTHQtR/
<InnerPower> C'è un'alternativa a Grub Customizer?
<InnerPower> Ufficiale intendo
<Mr_Pan> InnerPower> hai pasticciato
<Carlin0> casini creati da quella roba
<Mr_Pan> esatto ... io non sonoin grado di aiutarti sorry
<InnerPower> Mmm e come faccio a ripristinarlo?
<Mr_Pan> InnerPower> Innerina ha i cambiato nick  ?
<InnerPower> Questo è il mio nick principale nel web
<InnerPower> Innerina era il suo diminutivo, ma sono sempre io
<Carlin0> se venivi prima è facile fare apparire il grub , ma ora non saprei che dirti
<InnerPower> Cmq prima di tutto come ripristino il grub allo stato originale?
<Carlin0> che quel coso fa casini è cosa nota però
<Mr_Pan> !ripristino
<ubot-it> Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<InnerPower> A me tempo fa non aveva mai dato nessun problema sul vecchio portatile
<InnerPower> configurato con quello e mai più toccato
<Carlin0> quante volte diciamo di non usare la roba dei ppa
<InnerPower> Infatti uso solo quella che so va sicuramente
<InnerPower> Cmq riesco a loggarmi normalmente e tutto
<InnerPower> solo che se reinstallo poi come faccio a sistemare in modo che si veda il grub? Metti che non va un linux header...
<InnerPower> Cmq ho scoperto che basta premere Esc all'avvio del sistema per Uefi
<InnerPower> per vederlo
#ubuntu-it 2019-04-23
<Angy> Buongiorno, in questi giorni ho fatto funzionare un vecchio netbook che non veniva acceso dal 2012 installando un sistema operativo chiamato Zorin os basato su Ubuntu, però su di esso era già installato ubuntu 14.04.3 (che non funzionava dal 2012 non da quando l'ho fatto diventare dual-boot), quando ho installato zorin os evidentemente ho cancellat
<Angy> o file di sistema dell'alsistema operativo, penso che in questo computer ci siano foto o video da recuperare. Ho già provato a recuperarli con photorec ma in ogni partizione non ext4 che esploro è come una copia di quello che ho già su Zorin. La vecchia versione di ubuntu mi da errore (filesystem check or mount failed) e la recovery mode c'è solo p
<Angy> er altre versioni (più vecchie). https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/6GXcxQmKS1eUegvTUyNv?signature=80c5b126f5ba276ed294ae676178178c58222530742b517f7fcdc34beaa8d58c&policy=eyJleHBpcnkiOjE1NTYwMDk2NTZ9
<[Enrico]> Angy: puoi fare il boot di una chiavetta Ubuntu live? Recuperi le foto e via
<Angy> mettendo sulla chiavetta ubuntu 14.04.3?
<[Enrico]> Angy: no una chiavetta nuova
<Angy> non capisco
<Carlin0> !chat | Angy
<ubot-it> Angy: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<[Enrico]> Angy: fai una chiavetta USB nuova con ubuntu, avviala e recupera le foto da quella
<Angy> ok grazie, ora ci provo
<Doom_> ho provato a impostare il login automatico su xubuntu, ma il problema e che ogni volta che apro il browser chromium compare la schermata e mi chiede di inserire la password di sblocco del portachiavi ,perche non e stato sbloccato all'avvio
<Carlin0> quello è un'altra cosa Doom_ l'unico metodo per evitare questo e mettere la pass del portachiavi (che è una cosa diversa da quella del login) in bianco
<Doom_> la procedura del autologin l'avevo impostata dal terminale, leggendo una wiki di ubuntu
<Carlin0> ma come ti ho detto sono 2 cose diverse
<Doom_> e come si fà?
<Mr_Pan> Doom_, apri il gestore portachiavi e configurai la pass in bianco
<Mr_Pan> https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/Portachiavi
<Angy> Devo recuperare dei file di un vecchio sistema ubuntu non funzionante e li sto cercando di recuperare con l'opzione prova ubuntu da un usb avviabile ma non riesco ad esplorare una directory e mi viene il messaggio ''This location could not be displayed.'' e poi mi viene scritto che non ho i permessi necessari. Cosa devo fare? Grazie in anticipo.
<Carlin0> Angy, ma stamane non hai detto che hai sovrascritto reinstallando ?
<Angy> no ho usato l'opzione prova ubuntu
<Carlin0> Angy, ma stamane non hai detto che hai sovrascritto reinstallando ?Angy [10:24:11] Buongiorno, in questi giorni ho fatto funzionare un vecchio netbook che non veniva acceso dal 2012 installando un sistema operativo chiamato Zorin
<Carlin0> però su di esso era già installato ubuntu 14.04.3
<Angy> si ma su quel sistema operativo non trovavo questi file invece su questo sulla chiavetta li trovo ma non riesco ad accedervi
<Angy> Questo computer è dual boot ma solo zorin funziona
<Carlin0> e i file che vuoi salvare su che partizione sono ?
<Carlin0> avevi criptato la partizione ?
<Angy> il computer non è mio non lo so bene
<Carlin0> cmq non essendo argomento di supporto a ubuntu dovresti passare in chat
<Carlin0> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Angy> nulla ho risolto
<Angy> grazie comunque
<Doom__> Ho un hd esterno usb cifrato con metodo luks , ma con la live non me lo fa aprire , mi compare la schermata di sblocco inserisco la password ma mi dice permesso negato. La password e corretta anche perche sulla distro attualmente installata xubuntu me lo apre,ma proprio qualche giorno fà che dovevo copiare il backup della Home non me lo apre
<Doom_> ho un hard disk esterno usb, cifrato con luks ma con live usb xubuntu non me lo apre mi compare la schermata di sblocco inserisco la password ma niente mi dice permesso negato, ma sulla stessa distro installata sul pc me lo apre senza problemi
#ubuntu-it 2019-04-24
<Doom_> Salve , ho un hard disk cifrato con luks , ma dalla live di xubuntu non me lo apre mi compare la finestra di sblocco inserisco la password ma dopo un po mo dice permesso negato. sul pc che ho installato la stessa distro e con quella ho cifrato il disco esterno me lo apre senza problemi
<rosatone> Salve a tutti, quando provo ad installare ubuntu 19.04 la schermata mi si apre ... capovolta. Cosa può essere?
<rosatone> Con la versione 18.10 il sistema funzionava poi dopo aver fatto l'upgrade al 19.04 mi capita questo inconveniente
<InnerPower> Tutto bene se non fosse che ad ogni login trovo che non viene caricato correttamente il Windows Manager... togliendomi la decorazione delle finestre
<InnerPower> Come risolvo?
<InnerPower> Fa lo stesso anche con i temi di default
<Doom_>  non so cosa e successo sul mio portatile con xubuntu volevo attivare il mousepad da terminale ma ora quando entro nella /home non funziona ne la tastiera ne il mouse usb. sto scrivendo dalla live che mi fa usare sia il mouse che la tastiera
<InnerPower> Non riesco a capire perché la decorazione finestre non viene caricata ad ogni login...
<Doom_> ma non cè nessuno in questa chat?
<Doom3> Non so cosa e successo volevo abilitare il touchpad da terminale e forse si e disattivato tutto, ora entrando nella home non funziona ne la tastiera ne il mouse usb e nemmeno il touchpad. Sto scrivendo dalla medesima live di Xubuntu e funziona tutto.
<tdk200> Salve :D come l'altra volta chiedo informazioni su un problema di avvio dopo aver aggiornato all'ultima relase
<tdk200> dopo questo aggiornamento alla partenza si vede il grub dove scegliere le operazioni da fare. ma ubuntu nn parte
<tdk200> solo in modalità di ripristino funziona
<InnerPower> Al login il windows manager non carica la decorazione finestre e non capisco perché...
<Doom3> ciao non so cosa ho combinato , volevo abilitare il touchpad da terminale , e credo di  aver fatto casini, perche quando entro nella home non funziona piu ne la tastiera te il mouse usb ne  il touchpad
<Carlin0> se non lo sai tu come potremmo saperlo noi
<InnerPower> Qualcuno mi sa dire da cosa potrebbe essere causata il mancato caricamento della decorazione delle finestre al login?
<InnerPower> Perché trovo il windows manager che non viene riconosciuto
<InnerPower> da terminale come lo trovo?
<Doom3> Carlin0  cosa posso fare per ripristinare il tutto?
<Carlin0> Doom3, come ti ho detto , se tu non sai cosa hai fatto cosa vuoi che ne sappiamo noi
<Carlin0> InnerPower, non conosco mate mi spiace
<InnerPower> Quindi mi consigliate un reinstall di sistema?
<InnerPower> O in alternativa qualcuno mi sa dire dov'é il file di configurazione dei temi?
<Doom3> qualcuno mi sa dire come faccio a far funzionare tastiera e mouse come prima?
<Doom3> niente?
<Doom3> Carlin0 che risposta e la tua ? del cazzo!!
<Doom3> vi conviene chiuderla questa chat che e inutile
#ubuntu-it 2019-04-25
<Gallax> Buonasera a tutti, ho installato da nuovo l'ultima versione di ubuntu la 19.04...non riesco per a mettere piu i collegamneti sulla scrivania delle applicazioni. in usr/share/applications non ci sono piu i simboli delle app sono file in bianco...ualcuno mi sa aiutare grazie.
<Mr_Pan> ~aka all Doom3
<nick23> ciao a tutti
<nick23> nessuno in chat?
<Carlin0> !nessuno | nick23
<ubot-it> nick23: se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<[Enrico]> nick23: ci siamo ci siamo. Molto erano a pranzo probabilmente :)
<Carlin0> l'hai fatto scappare :P
<Mr_Pan> manco mangire in pace
<[Enrico]> eheheh
<sdallagata> Ciao a tutti, stamane ho aggiornato 18.04, dopo il riavvio c'è un problema di loop, inserisco la password e ritorna alla schermata di login. https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/Bd26OrWKTux0LKgofCCg?signature=830ebc3c0ac73ec20f98c664e58540d3fe83f5e2aa664fe1de282a0f7e036816&policy=eyJleHBpcnkiOjE1NTYxOTY1Mjd9
<sdallagata> Mi segnala .Xauthority does not exist
<sdallagata> Sono sulla 16.04 che ah accesso alla partizione di 18.04, c'è modo di risolvere da qui o devo fare una procedura da 18.04 recovery?
<[Enrico]> sdallagata: nella tua cartella home della 18.04 c'è un file .xsession-errors ?
<Carlin0> sdallagata, quell'output a cosa è riferito?
<sdallagata> È quello che ho allegato in Filepicker
<Carlin0> si ma da dove esce ...
<sdallagata> cartella home della 18.04 c'è un file .xsession-errors
<Carlin0> un log , un comando ...
<Carlin0> ahh ok
<Carlin0> sdallagata, e nella home c'è anche il file .Xauthority ?
<[Enrico]> sdallagata: non ho capito se quello che hai postato su filepicker prima è il contenuto di .xessions-errors o no
<Carlin0> pare di si [Enrico] , almeno io ho capito così
<sdallagata> Lo è, quando ho allegato il file credevo che venisse allegato anche col nome, e non solo il contenuto.
<[Enrico]> sdallagata: capito, non ci vedo molti indizi su cosa vada storto purtroppo. Puoi fare il login da riga di comando, creare un nuovo utente e vedere se funziona con un nuovo utente e home directory vuota?
<sdallagata> C'è anche .Xauthority, vuoto
<sdallagata> Come si crea un nuovo utente da linea di comando?
<Carlin0> sudo adduser nomeutente
<Carlin0> o da recovery sei root senza il sudo
<[Enrico]> sdallagata: useradd -c 'test user' -m -s /nin/bash nomeutente
<[Enrico]> si con sudo davanti ovviamente
<Carlin0> sdallagata, potresti provare a rinominare il file .Xauthority in .Xautority-old o -bk ....alle volte cancellandolo si risolve
<sdallagata> ok grazie. provo
<davide> ciao a tutti
<davide> stammpante wifi hp lo riconosce in ubuntu 19.04
<sdallagata> Fatto prova sia rinominando .Xauthority che provando a creare il test user.
<sdallagata> Ma col primo niente, il secondo non viene visto al login, username non esistente
<[Enrico]> sdallagata: come username non esistente? Sicuro che non hai scritto male?
<[Enrico]> controlla in /etc/passwd
<kiko> ciao a tutti
<kiko> ho un problema con la connessione wifi di ubuntu
<sdallagata> in etc/passwd : lightdm:x:122:127:Light Display Manager:/var/lib/lightdm:/bin/false
<sdallagata> sdallagata:x:1001:1001:test user:/home/sdallagata:/nin/bash
<sdallagata> Ma l'altro account è su gdm
<kiko> nel mio pc ho un dual boot win 7 home premium (dove il wifi funziona perfettamente) con edubuntu
<kiko> dove pero' il wifi non funziona
<sdallagata> Devi indicare marca e modello della scheda wifi, probabilmente è un problema di driver.
<sdallagata> E precisamente anche quale versione di Edubuntu stai utilizzando
<kiko> come faccio a sapere marca e modello di wifi?
<kiko> edubuntu 14.04
<kiko> il mio pc e' un compaq Presario 700
<kiko> C700
<sdallagata> Dovrebbe essere questa   Atheros AR5007 802.11b/g WiFi Adapter https://www.driverscape.com/manufacturers/hp/laptops-desktops/compaq-presario-c700-notebook-pc/742
<kiko> rieccomi sono di nuovo io
<kiko> non riesco a fare funzionare il wifi di edubuntu
<[Enrico]> kiko: per tua info: la 14.04 è fuori supporto, dovresti aggiornare a una versione nuova
<kiko> ho provato ad aggiornare il pc ma le versioni successive rischia di non supportarle
<kiko> il pc ha 2 Gb di ram
<kiko> magari faccio un avanzamento
<kiko> fino a quale versione dovrei aggiornare per il supporto?
<Gallax> Buongiorno a tutti, ho installato da poco ubuntu 19.04 da nuovo. non riesco piu a mettere le icone delle applicazioni sulla scrivania come nelle vecchie versioni...come faccio grazie.
<sdallagata> Loop Avvio Fatto un po' di prove, installato xubuntu-desktop, ora se apro xubuntu è ok. Se provo ad aprire gnome3 invece mi appare per 3 secondi il desktop e poi torna al login, stessa cosa se provo ad aprire una sessione di wayland
<Tom75> Ho installato Ubuntu 19.04 ma dopo aver spento il pc non si avvia rimane una schermata violetta
<giorgio> salve a tutti , volevo fare una domanda .... esiste una chat skype per il supporto ubuntu ? intendo tra utenti
#ubuntu-it 2019-04-26
<nickp05> ciao
<nickp05> persone
<Mr_Pan> nickp05, hai bisogno   ?
<marco_90> Ciao a tutti!!
<marco_90> Ho un problema. Come posso togliere l'ungrouping delle finestre in ubuntu 19.04?
<marco_90> Proprio come in windows?
<David77> Buona sera a tutti! Per passare dalla 14.04 alla 16.04 c'è bisogno di un minimo di GiB liberi? grazie
#ubuntu-it 2019-04-27
<gilda> buongiorno
<gilda> non riesco ad installare ubuntu su window10
<Emy> ciao
<Emy> Hola
<bbanner> ciao a tutti ho un problema con vbox
<bbanner> ho aggiornato ubuntu all'ultima versione avvio vbox e mi dice che ha problemi col kerne
#ubuntu-it 2019-04-28
<pinguino> ho installato ultima versione di ubuntu ho supporto ????
<pinguino> mi dite
<pinguino> ciao ubuntu 19.04 ho supporto
<pinguino> fino al
<lamb_matteo> ciao, ho un Lubuntu 18.04.02 LTS, ieri dopo l'aggiornamento del kernel: 4.15.0-48-generic i686 e relativo BIOS il mio portatile si blocca all'accensione. se lo spengo tenendo premuto il pulsante di spegnimento e poi lo riaccendo, riparte ma segnala un errore ACPI BIOS Error (bug): \_SB.PCI0._OSC: Excess arguments. per maggiori dettagli posso allega
<lamb_matteo> re un file.
<lamb_matteo> ho provato a ripartire con i vecchi kernel ma il problema resta lo stesso.
<lamb_matteo> Domanda posso tornare indietro? e se si come?
<groudon_> buongiorno, si installo altre lingue language-pack, mio ubuntu va stare piu lento?
<enzotib> groudon_: no di certo
<groudon_> enzotib, ma ci sono anche installati fonti...
<enzotib> groudon_, la velocità del sistema non dipende da quello che installi, ma solo dai processi attivi
<groudon_> enzotib, in teoria e verro
<strudel> ma perché mai dovrebbe rallentare se installi più lingue, lol
<groudon_> grazie
<PINGUINO> CIAO SONO IL PINGUINO USO UBUNTU 19.04 HO SUPPORTO ???
<Vitos86> Buon pomeriggio
<PINGUINO> ???
<Vitos86> volevo fare una domanda in relazione all'uso della modalità live del s.o. linux
<PINGUINO> HO SUPPORTO CON UBUNTU 19.04 ???
<Vitos86> su pc che hanno Win10, non mi è possibile poter cercare i file sull'hard disk, in quanto Linux mi dice che il pc è in ibernazione
<Vitos86> la versione 19.04 la sto scaricando adesso
<Vitos86> mi riferivo a distribuzioni precedenti
<Vitos86> la mia domanda è: come poter utilizzare Linux per, eventualmente, recuperare file su un hard disk che win10 ha lasciato ibernato?
<PINGUINO> HO SUPPORTO CON UBUNTU 19.04
<Vitos86> appena terminerà il download, masterizzerò la ISO e proverò con questa distribuazione.
<enza> salve volevo sapere se per ubuntu 14.04.5 essendo il sistema che uso ormai da 5 anni ma la versione a 32 bit se e vero che bisogna pagare per poterlo anche avere la sicurezza se si fino a quando sara assicurata la sicurezza di questo sistema grazie della risposta
<Lor968> Buonasera ho fatto upgrade da Ubuntu 16.04 lts a 18.04 lts ed ho un problema di connessione ad internet
<EliaUbuntu19> Ciao a tutti, ho appena installato Ubuntu 19 e non so come installare i driver AMD.
<EliaUbuntu19> Dal menu driver opensources non trova niente
<EliaUbuntu19> da driver aggiuntibi
<EliaUbuntu19> *aggiuntivi
<Lor968> Riesco a risolvere modificando resolv.conf aggiungendo namserverver 8.8.8.8 e 8.8.4.4 ma ogni volta che riavvio il PC il file viene ripristinato alla precedente versione cancellando le modifiche. Come posso risolvere il problema?
<EliaUbuntu19> @Lor968 che problema hai con Ubuntu, non funziona la rete?
<EliaUbuntu19> @Carlin0 ci sei caro?Ho bisogno di te
#ubuntu-it 2020-04-20
<chicco> per creare cd avvio basta immagine su disco?
<chicco> basta masterizzare
<chicco> ho win 10 e vorrei mettere ubuntu 18.04lts su un altro pc
<chicco> dopo aver scaricato immagine, per creare disco avvio basta masterizzare immagine su disco?
<motore> Buongiorno, sono in difficoltà per installare una chiavetta WIFI usb sul pc desktop (ubuntu 18.04lts) qualcuno mi può aiutare?
<Carlin0> motore, inserisci la chiavetta poi dai in un terminale il comando lsusb e riporta l'output in pastebin
<Carlin0> !paste | motore
<ubot-it> motore: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale. Incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina.
<motore> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/r6DzVBVcrQ/
<Carlin0> motore, le relate
<Carlin0> ops
<Carlin0> motore, la chiavetta ha un chip realtek , e non hanno driver adeguati su linux
<motore> azz.... niente da fare allora? me ne potresti consigliare una che funziona con certezza?
<Carlin0> motore,se fosse una scheda interna ti direi prendi una intel e vai sul sicuro , ma le usb non si sa che chip contengano ...
<motore> dici sia meglio una scheda interna intel quindi?
<Carlin0> o almeno : io non sono così informato
<Carlin0> motore, con una intel interna vai tranquillo , mi sembra costino sui 25/30 euro
<motore> ok provo a fare una ricerca di mercato... :-) grazie!
<Manu788> buongiorno, ho un problema con gli aggiornamenti del pcl'errore è 57 impossibile leggere l'elenco dei sorgenti
<Mr_Pan> Manu788>  ?  ?
<Mr_Pan> di che errore parli  ?
<Manu788> errore nell'aprire la cache (E:malformed entry 57 in list / file / etc / apt / sources.list (Component), E:the list of sources could not be read.)
<Manu788> questo è l'errore che mi da il pc, mi impedisce di installare gli aggiornamenti
<Gian> buongiorno
<Gian> ho ubuntu 18 lts
<Gian> quando usicra il 20 lts si può installare senza fare il dvd o usb live?
<Mr_Pan> !ora
<ubot-it> No! Non è ancora uscita! Ogni volta che chiedi, Mark Shuttleworth ritarda il rilascio di altri 15 minuti.
<Mr_Pan> Gian> quando la 20.04 sará rilasciata potrai procedere direttamente a  upgrade
<Mr_Pan> ti verrá proposto in automatico
<mik20861> ciao.... provo ad installare ubuntu 19.04 da file iso..... tutto ok....mi chiede se aggiorno a 19.10 ed il sistema è ko!.... provo a reinstallare il 19.04 e mi chiede di aprire una live session user ? cosa intende
<mik20861> ?
<Gian> ciao
<Gian> le immagini e videio non vedo le anteprime
<Gian> ho cercato in una guida e dice di andare su gestore di file tipo "Nautilus" o "Thunar"
<Gian> ma non trovo
<Gian> ciao
<fillis66> Salve a tutti
<fillis66> ho un problema per l'installazione di ubuntu nel mio pc
<fillis66> è installato window 10 ho disattivato avvio rapido
<fillis66> ho fatto la usb con balenaEtcher
<gianco62> Ciao a tutti, sono in cerca di aiuto per quanto riguarda il trasferimento file da android a pc. Utilizzo ubuntu 18.04 la versione lts e devo scaricare dei file con un galaxy s4mini android 4.4 ho provato la procedura da terminale, ma quando arrivo al punto di dover installare "android file transfer mi dice "file non trovato" che fare?
<fillis66> pero' al riavvio mi esegue windows
<Mr_Pan> fillis66> hai eseguito installazione ?    hai selezionato dove instalalre il boot loader grub  ?
<Mr_Pan> gianco62> basta collegare il cellulare con cavetto usb e selezionare usb >> trasferimento file sul cellulare
<Mr_Pan> lo troverai poi nel gestore file (nautilus o quello che usi )
<fillis66> non mi esegue il boot dalla usb
<fillis66> non mi fa eseguire l'installazione
<Mr_Pan> fillis66> quindi non hai installato ancora ... hai selezionato da bios avvio da usb o premuto apposito tasto che ti permette di scelgiere da quale periferica fare avvio  ?
<Mr_Pan> fillis66> ho i messaggi privati bloccati .. scrivi qui per favore
<Mr_Pan> fillis66> una volta creata usb devi selezionare da bios avvio da usb o premere apposito tast (ogni pc ne ha uno dedicato) che ti permette di scegliere da quale periferica effettuare avvio
<Mr_Pan> premesso che la usb sia stata creata correttamente
<gianco62> Il cell è collegato ma il pc non lo vede, inoltre non trovo sul cell la voce usb trasferimento dati m
<Mr_Pan> gianco vedrai che appena trovi la voce nelle impostazioni del cell lo vedrai anche al pc ..
<noemimicelli> buonasera
<Mr_Pan> fillis66> devi scrivere qui non leggo i messaggi privati (sono bloccati )
<Mr_Pan> buonasera noemimicelli
<fillis66> si ho selezionato usb nel bios prima del jhd
<fillis66> ho provato a inserire solo usb ma non parte ugualmente
<noemimicelli> Non riesco in nessun modo ad installare Google Chrome come posso fare
<gianco62> L'unica voce su impostazioni dal telefono che ha a che fare con usb, è assieme al router wifi
<noemimicelli> la installo e poi mi da dei problemi con l'architettura del computer
<fillis66> nella cartella usb
<fillis66> cè installata una cartella efi e poi boot
<fillis66> nn c' un comando operativo
<Mr_Pan> noemimicelli> che sistema operativo hai instalalto   ?
<Mr_Pan> che versione  ?
<Mr_Pan> avri scaricato la versione non corretta di chrome (tipo 64 birt su pc 32 bit..  )
<fillis66> si io ho 64 bit
<fillis66> ubuntu 19.10 desktop amd64
<gianco62> ma non è possibile scaricare android file transfer?
<Mr_Pan> fillis66>  ti chiami noemimicelli  ?
<Mr_Pan> gianco62> non ho idea di cosa sia
<fillis66> no
<noemimicelli> amd64
<fillis66> si
<Mr_Pan> fillis66> secondo me dovresti rifare la usb
<noemimicelli> penso sia questo
<fillis66> ok
<noemimicelli> mi dice che google chrome ha un altro pacchetto di installazione
<Mr_Pan> terminale (ctrl+alt+t) e scrivere    uname -a   e dare invio
<gianco62> quindi come posso risolvere il problema di condivisione file?
<Mr_Pan> noemimicelli>  ?  ?
<Mr_Pan> gianco62> ti ho gia risposto
<gianco62> me lo sono perso
<Mr_Pan> dalle impostazioni del cell trova la voce relativa a usb e seleziona trasferimento file magicamente lo vedrai anche nel pc
<Mr_Pan> deve essere colelgato con cavetto usb ovviamente
<gianco62> non c'è nessuna voce alle impostazioni purtroppo
<noemimicelli> fatto
<Mr_Pan> incalla qui il risultato per favore
<Mr_Pan> incolla...
<noemimicelli> Linux ubuntu 3.2.0-126-generic-pae #169-Ubuntu SMP Fri Mar 31 14:43:09 UTC 2017 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<Mr_Pan> noemimicelli> ok hai intallata una versione 32 bit di ubuntu quindi devi scaricare chrome in versione 32 bit e tu hai sicuramente preso la 64 bit...
<noemimicelli> ci provo
<gianco62> L'unica voce nelle impostazioni del telefono che ha a che fare con usb è thetering router wifi, in ogni caso il cell è collegato ma non è visto.
<fillis66> ok ho rifatto la chiavetta
<fillis66> mi occupa di spazio 3.83 mb e rimane 16.kb libero
<noemimicelli> ho visto che chrome non è disponibile per ubuntu da 32 bit e consigliano di installare chromium
<noemimicelli> a me principalmente chrome serve per google meet, lo trovo anche su chromium?
<Mr_Pan> noemimicelli> esatto
<Mr_Pan> noemimicelli> non te lo so dire dovresti provare
<Mr_Pan> noemimicelli> ma che computer hai  ?
<Mr_Pan> sicura che sia 32 bot e non 64 bit ?
<fillis66> ho riavviato e sempre uguale non parte l'installazione
<fillis66> niente non si avvia
<noemimicelli> ho un asus ma non so il modello
<noemimicelli> è un computer piccolo
<gianco62> non so come inviarteli ho fatto uno screenshot ma il modello per il paste non lo prende
<fillis66> ho provato a cancellare il file iso dalla cartella ma non me lo permette perche mi dice file aperto in sistem
<fillis66> salve
<fillis66> non riesco ad installare ubuntu 19.10 desktop amd 64
<fillis66> mio sistema operativo windows 10 64 bit
<Mr_Pan> fillis66> il file non lo devi aprire ,...
<Mr_Pan> devi usare un programma apposito per metterlo su una usb (etcher ad esempio)
<Mr_Pan> fillis66> fai una cosa intanto riavvia windows e poi torna qua ...
<fillis66> già fatto con balenaEtcher
<Mr_Pan> noemimicelli> leggi la sigla di come si chiama il pc e scrivila qui
<Mr_Pan> fillis66> si ma ti dice hai aperto il file iso ...
<Mr_Pan> fillis66> devia riavviare il pc e selezionare la usb come periferica di avvio ... .hai 2 modi ... la selezioni nel bios o premi uno dei tasti in fase di avvio che ti permettono di selezionare la periferica di solkito F2...o altri)
<fillis66> l'ho già messa da bios ed ho pigiato sia f2 che tab ma mi avvia sempre windows
<Betta96> Salve, ho Ubuntu 18.04 e dopo aver modificato il file .profile quando faccio il login ritorna sulla schermata di login, cosi ho avviato una live per modificare il file. Ho aperto nautilus con sudo nautilus ma non riesco a trovare dove e' il disco rigido...aprendo gparted mi dice che si trova su dev/sda ma questa non e' una cartella
<Mr_Pan> Betta96> !guideacaso
<Mr_Pan> !guideacaso
<ubot-it> Seguire delle guide trovate a casaccio nel web non è un bene per l'integrità di un sistema operativo Ubuntu/Linux , segui solo le guide del wiki ufficiale , inoltre quando dai il comando "sudo apt-add-repository" stai aggiungendo sorgenti software NON ufficiali al tuo sistema operativo , sorgenti che potrebbero dare seri problemi.
<Mr_Pan> !ripristino | Betta96
<ubot-it> Betta96: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<Betta96> Non ho seguito delle guide a caso ho chiesto sul forum di ubuntu mi e' stato detto di fare cosi'
<Betta96> adesso guardo il link grazie
<Gian> Ciao
<Gian> un hdd 3.5 usb ubuntu non me lo rileva
<Gian> mi potete aiutare
<Carlin0> Gian, collega l'HD e scrivi nel terminale sudo fdisk -l | nc termbin.com 9999
<Carlin0> Gian, incolla qui il link che esce
<Gian> https://termbin.com/z9dy
<Gian> cosa dice il link perchè non capisco
<Carlin0> il disco è collegato ?
<gianco62> Buongiorno c'è qualcuno?
<Carlin0> !qualcuno | gianco62
<ubot-it> gianco62: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<gianco62> Scusate. Bene uso la versione 18.04 sto cercando di trasferire file da android 4.4 installato su samsung s4 mini ma non riesco. il pc non vede il cell
<[Enrico]> gianco62: devi dire al telefono di abilitare la condivisione storage (o come diavolo si chiama) con protocollo mtp (per leggere e scrivere)
<[Enrico]> gianco62: i samsung di default non permettono al computer di trasferire file, e penso anche le altre marche
<[Enrico]> quando attacchi il telfono via USB al computer dovrebbe venirti fuori una notifica sul telefono
<gianco62> Non viene fuori nulla, inoltre ho già attivato la modalità sviluppatore che mi era stata suggerita da un utente qui in chat poco fa,
<[Enrico]> strano col mio S4 viene fuori
<[Enrico]> boh, magari è rotta la USB del telefono.... o c'è un bug
<[Enrico]> gianco62: puoi provare con il tool da riga di comando adb visto che hai abilitato la modalità sviluppatore
<gianco62> non penso, ho anche attivato la modalità i debug usb.
<gianco62> e come si farebbe?
<gianco62> ma posso installare da terminale il pacchetto "android file transfer" su 18.04?
<[Enrico]> eh mica mi ricordo, è una domando più riguardo ad adb, l'ho usato molti anni fa. Puoi chiedere su qualche canale android magari i guardare su google
<gianco62> ho trovato la procedura su "ubuntu facile" ma quando do il comando mi dice che il pacchetto non è presente
<[Enrico]> eh mi sa che hai trovato l'ennesima guida farlocca
<[Enrico]> c'è un sacco di gente che scrive robe sbagliate su ubuntu in rete....
<gianco62> si ma sulla rivista...due pagine d'articolo
<gianco62> magari potrei cercare il pacchetto in rete, sai darmi qualche dritta?
<[Enrico]> gianco62: scrivigli e chiedi, evidentemente c'è qualcosa che non va. Hai letto bene i requisiti (se spiegati) e le operazioni da fare prima, se ce ne sono?
<[Enrico]> gianco62: apt search da riga di comando
<[Enrico]> è tutto li
<[Enrico]> ci sono anche interfacce grafiche per fare la ricerca, ma io non le conosco
<gianco62> si ho provato adesso mi dice fatto e nulla più
<gianco62> ho provato ma mi dice "fatto" e niente più
<[Enrico]> gianco62: cos;hai cercato?
<gianco62> il programma
<[Enrico]> gianco62: come?
<gianco62> ho fatto una cavolata perchè l'ho scritto sul terminale
<[Enrico]> gianco62: molti comandi sono fatti per il terminale
<[Enrico]> e vanno usati nel terminale
<[Enrico]> se hai usato apt search va usato nel terminale
<gianco62> si così ho fatto ho digitato:~$ apt search android-file-transfer
<gianco62> ho fatto così
<gianco62> ma non trova nulla
<[Enrico]> e allora non c'è
<[Enrico]> o magari non si scrive così
<[Enrico]> ma da quello che vedo in giro android-file-transfer non è fornito con ubuntu
<[Enrico]> se lo installi potresti avere problemi
<Gian> ciao
<[Enrico]> ciao Gian
<Gian> ho un problema con un hd esterno collegato a ubuntu
<Gian> non capisco se hd ha un problema o ubuntu non vede hd
<Gian> cosa posso fare?
<Carlin0> Gian, e io non capisco perchè esci mentre uno ti sta aiutando
<Carlin0> cmq amen
<gianco62> la riga di comando l'ho presa sempre dalla rivista,~$ sudo apt install android-file-transfer
<gianco62> magari andava con delle versioni precedenti?
<Gian> ho avutu problemi di linea
<Gian> scusate
<Gian> o riavviato il modem
<[Enrico]> gianco62: no ne dubito, probabilmente devi abilitare un repo esterno di terze parti che è una cosa assolutamente sconsigliata
<Gian> carlino
<gianco62> allora devo dimenticarmi di poter scaricare i file dal cell al pc mi sa
<[Enrico]> gianco62: come dicevo: una guida farlocca. Io non ho mai avuto bisogno di pacchetti aggiuntivi, ha sempre funzionano di suo. Al massimo ho installato i pachcetti relativi ad mtp dai repo ufficiali, basta
<Carlin0> Gian, mi spiace ora devo andare
<[Enrico]> gianco62: altrimenti vedi se puoi installare kdeconnect sul telefono
<[Enrico]> magari è troppo vecchio
<[Enrico]> gianco62: ma se funziona puoi mandarti i file via wifi, devi installare kdeconnect anche su ubuntu (è nei repo ufficiali, almeno per la 20.04.... le precedenti non so)
<gianco62> android 4.4, che requisiti ha l'app che mi consigli?
<[Enrico]> non lo so
<[Enrico]> io il più vecchio che ho è android 7
<[Enrico]> e funziona
<[Enrico]> ho installato lineageos sul mio S4
<[Enrico]> per avere android nuovo
<gianco62> ma io ho ubuntu 18.04 lts
<gianco62> cos'è lineagoes?
<[Enrico]> gianco62: sull'app store dice andoird 4.0 e nuovi
<[Enrico]> quindi dovrebbe funzionare
<[Enrico]> gianco62: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=org.kde.kdeconnect_tp&hl=en_US
<[Enrico]> gianco62: lineageos è una versione di android che puoi installare sul tuo telefono per rimpiazzare la versione con cui viene venduto
<[Enrico]> non funziona su tutti i modelli, ma sul galaxy S4 si. Credo anche sul mini
<[Enrico]> c'è la lista dei device sul sito
<Gian> ciao ciao
<Gian> scusa ancora
<[Enrico]> gianco62: comunque devi cancellare tutti i dati per poterlo fare, quindi devi comunque prima scaricare tutti i file
<gianco62> in questo caso devo provare con la condivisione wifi di cui sopra?
<[Enrico]> puoi provare
<[Enrico]> gianco62: ricorda che kde connect va installato su entrambi i device, non solo sul telefono
<Mr_Pan> che poi android file transfer richiede comunque attivazione di usb MTP ....
<gianco62> si basta andare sul sito in entrambi i casi?
<[Enrico]> Mr_Pan: ma si ma infatti è strano
<[Enrico]> gianco62: apt install kdeconnect
<[Enrico]> ma mi sa che devi usare KDE
<Mr_Pan> [Enrico]> io 2 samsung s2 e li uso senza problemi attivando mtp appena li collego ... mi viene da pensare che la usb del cell non sia funzionante o il cavetto abbia problemi (talolta ricaricano ma non vanno come dati)
<[Enrico]> l'estensione per nautilus nonm c'è nella 18.04
<Mr_Pan> gianco62> se lo metti incarca con quel cavetto funziona ?
<[Enrico]> Mr_Pan: anche secondo me
<Gian> qualcuno mi puo spiegare con hd esterno come mai non lo trovo su ubuntu?
<Mr_Pan> gianco62> eventaulmente hai un altro cavetto con cui provare ?
<Mr_Pan> Gian> disco rotto, covetto rotto o interfaccia usb (lato pc o lato disco) fuori uso .... a scelta
<Mr_Pan> Gian> da quello che ho visto prima nn viene proprio rilevato
<[Enrico]> gianco62: io ora mi devo disconnettere che devo uscire
<[Enrico]> buona fortuna
<Gian> ok lo butto
<gianco62> ora provo a cambiare cavetto e vedo un pò
<gianco62> cmq la porta usb del pc è funzionante perc[ con altri device risponde, ma potrebbe essere l'usb del cell ad andare solo come carica e non come trasmissione dati?
<Mr_Pan> gianco62> si potrebbe  ma sarebbe strano
<gianco62> ma come carica va
<gianco62> come si attiva mtp?
<gianco62> In effetti mi sorge il dubbio che il cavo possa essere solo carica e non dati
<gianco62> cmq cercherò di verificare, per il momento grazie delle info.
<antoniot> buonasera, dove posso trovare lubuntu versione 32 bit donload
<antoniot> sto cercando vari siti ma non funzionano
<eugenio_> ciao, stavo provando ad installare ubuntu-mate su un vecchio laptop via USB. La live funziona bene, quando provo l'installazione questa si pianta dopo aver riempito la prima schermata e l'installaszione non procede
<AceV> sera ragazzi
<AceV> sono nuovo
<AceV> ho un mac e non risco a fare una pennina bootable qualcuno mi puo aiutare
<gigirock> gia' andato... ci ha lasciato solo 7 minuti per rispondere.....
<Ciro_N> Salve, aiuto per GRUB in stile Bash, ho perso psw amministratore Ubuntu
<gigirock> Ciro_N:che e' successo ? cosa centra Grub con le password ?
<Ciro_N> Ho letto che dovevo andare in modalità GRUB per riprendere le password perse...
<Ciro_N> https://www.lffl.org/2012/09/recuperare-password-ubuntu-linux.html qui ho trovato info
<gigirock> Ciro_N:aspetta....
<Ciro_N> Ok😉👍
<gigirock> https://askubuntu.com/questions/24006/how-do-i-reset-a-lost-administrative-password
<gigirock> questa e' una guida ufficiale... leggi l'inglese '
<gigirock> questa e' una guida ufficiale... leggi l'inglese ?
<Ciro_N> Ok, grazie! Provo a comprenderli, ma esiste anche qualcosa di simile in italiano per piacere?
<gigirock> https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/GestionePassword/Recupero gratis anche Ciro_N
<Ciro_N> Rieccomi
<Ciro_N> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale. Incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina.
#ubuntu-it 2020-04-21
<gigirock> ammmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmoioiooooooooooooooooooooooooooooociiiciiii
<gigirock> ops
<Dany180> Buongiorno
<Dany180> cercavo l'ultima versione disponibile compatibile con PS3
<Dany180> dove vado?
<Dany180> ?
<pi____> ho installato openssh server sul pc da terminale comando ssh mi chiede la password
<Carlin0> pi____, quindi ?
<pi____> come si usa
<pi____> mi chied la psw
<Carlin0> pi____, spiega il problema
<Carlin0> possibilmente in italiano
<pi____> col mio portatile mi collego in ssh indirizzo ip dell altro pc mi chiede la psw.
<pi____> dimmi per piacere ipassi corretti
<pi____> per collegarmii in remoto a un altro pc con ssh
<Carlin0> e mettila , non crederai mica di poter connettere altri pc in ssh senza autenticarti
<pi____> chiedo questo
<pi____> mi chiede la psw qale è
<Carlin0> pi____, non vedo il problema : il pc è tuo ? quello a cui ti connetti ?
<pi____> si
<Carlin0> e non sai la pass ?
<pi____> no
<Carlin0> allora forse non è tuo
<pi____> non capisco
<pi____> si certo sono a casa
<pi____> sbaglio la prassi dimmi te come
<Carlin0> manco io capisco se stai trollando o no , non conosci la pass de tuo pc ?
<pi____> si ma non succede niente
<pi____> devo installare openssh server anche su quello a cui voglio connettermi
<Carlin0> server sul pc che deve ricevere la connessione e client su quello da cui parte
<pi____> su ubuntu dove trovo il client
<Carlin0> !info opensssh-client
<ubot-it> Package opensssh-client does not exist in disco
<Carlin0> !info openssh-client
<ubot-it> openssh-client (source: openssh): secure shell (SSH) client, for secure access to remote machines. In component main, is standard. Version 1:7.9p1-10 (disco), package size 580 kB, installed size 3444 kB
<Carlin0> !info openssh-server
<ubot-it> openssh-server (source: openssh): secure shell (SSH) server, for secure access from remote machines. In component main, is optional. Version 1:7.9p1-10 (disco), package size 345 kB, installed size 1453 kB
<Carlin0> nei repo ufficiali
<Carlin0> in teoria il client dovrebbe essere installato di default
<pi____> ok
<pi____> come è la procedura per collegrmi
<pi____> non vorrei avere fatto del casno
<ricky99> ciao a tutti, è possibile rilanciare il wizard di primo accesso?
<pi____> tutto a posto
<pi____> grazie 10000000
<pi____> era un mio errore
<pi____> ultima domanda posso collegarmi in ssh solo con pc linux o anhe win
<Mr_Pan> ricky99> che devi fare?
<Mr_Pan> pi____> anche da win
<pi____> devo istallare un programma su win
<Mototopo> Buongiorno vorrei provare ubuntu su un vecchio eeePc ASUS avete qualche consiglio sulla versione da usare? Grazie
<Mr_Pan> pi____> ssh ora e'disponibile da terminale anche per win altrimenti uno dei tanti client disponibili gratuitamente
<gigirock> Mototopo: quanto vecchio ? configurazione ? autogatto dove è ?
<Mr_Pan> Mototopo> eeepc mi die max 2 gb di ram e processore atom qualcosa ergo Lubuntu é la tua chance
<pi____> su win e già installato di default
<Mr_Pan> Mototopo> se hai 1 gb di ram lascia stare e ssd prova ...se ha disco meccanico allora usa eepc come fermaporte
<Mr_Pan> pi____> non lo so qui diamo supporto a ubuntu ...
<Mr_Pan> !windows | pi____
<ubot-it> pi____: Per ricevere supporto per windows, rivolgersi al canale ##windows
<pi____> per raspberry
<Mototopo> corretto 2 gb rad e atom provo con lubuntu grazie altimenti fermaporte. Autogatto è rimasto indietro...
<Mr_Pan> pi____> per raspberry cosa ?
<Mr_Pan> pi____> https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RaspberryPi
<pi____> il canale
<pi____> è corretto questo
<Mr_Pan> pi____> ci hai scambiatro per le pagine gialle di IRC ?!? usa la funzione cerca ...
<Mr_Pan> pi____> ti ho gia dato il link ..
<pi____> scusami
<pi____> devo installare openssh server anche su quello a cui voglio connettermidove trovo la funzione erca
<pi____> dove trovo la funzione cerca
<ciro_n> Buon pomeriggio, non riesco a passare da 15,04 ad un nuovo aggiornamento, cosa mi consigliate di fare? Grazie per avermi letto.
<ciro_n> L
<ciro_n> Ps: ieri ho cambiato pass di admin e SU con i consigli di @gigirock
<ciro_n> E lo ringrazio
<ciro_n> Premetto che sto usando questa guida per aggiornare da terminale ma dice che non esistono nuovi aggiornamenti.... strano....
<ciro_n> https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/NoteAvanzamento
<ciro_n> Rieccomi
<Carlin0> ciro_n, devi reinstallare
<Mr_Pan> ciro_n> la 15.04 é fuori supporto non ci sono + i repository online
<Mr_Pan> devi reinstallare una ersione recente
<ciro_n> Vedo di procurarmi l'aggiornamento e di masterizzarlo, poi
<ciro_n> Lo installo come nuovo aggiornamento da CD?
<Mr_Pan> ciro_n> no
<Mr_Pan> devi formattare tutto e reinstallare
<ciro_n> Ok, quindi boot da CD al primo avvio
<ciro_n> Giusto?
<ciro_n> Cioè al riavvio PC, quando sono pronto
<Carlin0> !installazione | ciro_n
<ubot-it> ciro_n: Guida per l'installazione di Ubuntu: https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/InstallareUbuntu
<ciro_n> Ok grazie. Buona giornata a tutti!
<BeamierPepper16> Salve
<Mr_Pan> BeamierPepper16> salve
<BeamierPepper16> Salve o bisogno di aiuto per instalare ubuntu
<BeamierPepper16> Non riesco a capire come estendere una partizione per poi trasformarla in logica
<BeamierPepper16> Ei
<Gian> ciao
<Gian> non riescio a installare questo programma
<Gian> hplip-printer-application
<Gian> la stampante e collegata via cavo
<Gian> e voglio cambiare impostazioni wifi
<Gian> con quel programma
<Kairmuse> Ciao
<Gian> no snap revision on specified channel  questo è errore
<Kairmuse> Ho bisogno di supporto
<sardonico> Gian scaricalo da qui:
<sardonico> https://developers.hp.com/hp-linux-imaging-and-printing/gethplip
<Gian> grazie provo
<Kairmuse> Sul mio computer non viene visualizzata la percentuale della batteria e non vengono riconosciute le cuffie quando vengono collegare
<Kairmuse> Nessuno può aiutarmi?
<Carlin0> Kairmuse, hai controllato su alsamixer che il canale delle cuffie non sia impostato in mute ?
<Kairmuse> Non è in mute,ho controllato
<Carlin0> controllato anche il volume di quel canale dunque
<Kairmuse> Sì
<Carlin0> Kairmuse, e come mai a me dici di aver controllato mentre su telegram non ne sei certo ? vabbè
<VICIO> SALVE
<ediiiiiiiii> ciao ragazzi
<ediiiiiiiii> il mio vecchio pc si avvia solo nella pagina iniziale
<VICIO> SALVE QUALCUNO PUO AIUTARMI IN UN FILE  M4A CHE CORROTTO
<ediiiiiiiii> 16.04 lts
<VICIO> E NON RIESCO AD APRIRLO
<VICIO> HO SCARICATO UN SACCO DI PROGRAMMI  MA NN RIESCO AD APRIRLO
<gigirock> VICIO:metti minuscolo.... che file ' ?
<gigirock> VICIO:apri un terminale e scrivi file ilfil.mp4 e mandami quello che restituisce il comando
<gigirock> !domanda | ediiiiiiiii
<ubot-it> ediiiiiiiii: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà
<Gian> il hplip-3.20.3.run lho scaricato e aperto e dopo mi ha dato errore
<VICIO> SALVE QUALCUNO PUO AIUTARMI IN UN FILE  M4A CHE CORROTTO
<Carlin0> !caps | VICIO
<ubot-it> VICIO: Non scrivere in maiuscolo nel canale, equivale ad urlare e non e' un comportamento gradito nel canale. grazie.
<VICIO> scusa
<Gian> usa il program editor di testo
<Carlin0> Gian, non diamo supporto a software non proveniente dai repo ufficiali
<VICIO> ho un file m4a che nn riesco ad aprirlo
<VICIO> sono nuovo
<Gian> ok
<Carlin0> VICIO, se è corrotto c'è poco da fare
<VICIO> si
<gigirock> VICIO:apri un terminale e scrivi file ilfil.mp4 e mandami quello che restituisce il comando
<VICIO> non so cosa parli
<gigirock> VICIO:ctrl alt t sulla tastiera
<VICIO> lo faccio ma nn succede niente
<Carlin0> VICIO, dove hai preso quel file ?
<VICIO> dal cellulare da voice record
<Ercap> Ciao non riesco più a far partire la chiavatte usb con xubuntu
<Carlin0> Ercap, con cosa l'hai preparata ?
<VICIO> cosa
<Ercap> Ciao carlino, con Rufus andava bene ma oggi quando seleziono la voce non mi da più il file e poi no default
<Carlin0> VICIO, se è corrotto c'è poco da fare
<Carlin0> Ercap, e imposti nel bios il boot da usb ovviamente
<Ercap> Si come primario
<Carlin0> strano ...
<Ercap> Ora l'ho forzato 1 2 3 sempre usb hdd
<Ercap> No non va... Se tolgo la chiavetta l'hard disk mi manda in loop l'avvio, è andato a face secondo voi
<Ercap> Mi da l'immagine seleziona first boot con hhd o seleziona file vado, ma non mi da il menu con all'interno 18. 04
<Ercap> Ciao ci sono e
<genova> buona sera, necessito aiuto in merito al fatto che mi risulta inattiva l'uscita HDMI del mio portatile HP Pavillon dv5 utilizzando il sistema operativo GNU/LINUX 16.04.2 UBUNTU
<gino> salve
<gigirock> genova:da quanto hai installato ubuntu ?
<genova> gigirock: installatp più di un annofa ma mai utilizzato l'uscita
<gigirock> genova:hai il monitor collegato a hdmi adesso ?
<genova> gigirock: mi hanno suggerito di digitare xandr etc... ma non so dove digitarlo
<genova> gigirock: in questo momento no
<genova> gigirock: collegando il pc tramite cavo HDMI ad altro schermo viene riconosciuto il moddello ma non trasferisce le immagini del desktop
<gigirock> genova:e si vede lo sfondo del desktop ?
<genova> gigirock: non si vede nulla sullo schermo secondario e viene indicato HDMI inattiva
<gigirock> genova:se il monitor e' collegato funzionera' , poi bisogna configurarlo
<genova> gigirock: il monitor viene riconosciuto con le caratteristiche corrette ma quando gli indico di utilizzarlo come schermo principale non si trasferiscono le immagini del mio desktop portatile sullo schermi rilevato
<gigirock> genova:hai provato diversi cavi ?
<gigirock> genova: secondo me non va configurato come schermo principale ma come 'mirror'
<genova> gigirock: si ho provato cavi HDMI diversi e diversi schermi ma non si è verificato nulla di diverso
<gigirock> gli hp sono strani....
<genova> gigirock: ho già provato anche come mirror ma nulla di fatto
<gigirock> genova:ci sono altri connettori video su quel pc ?
<genova> gigirock:c'è l'uscita VGA ma non ho il cavo
<gigirock> genova:probabile che quella e' l'uscita selezionata ora....
<genova> gigirock: cosa devo fare per vedere quali uscite sono abilitate ?
<gigirock> genova:devi dare quei comandi xandr
<genova> gigirock: puoi indicarmi la sequenza corretta e dirmi dove digitarla ?
<genova> gigirock: mi era statan indicata ma non riesco più a recuperare la chat
<gigirock> genova:ctrl alt t
<genova> gigirock: ok apro il terminale e compare il messaggio ale@NB-ALE etc....
<gigirock> ok scrivi xrandr poi invio
<genova> gigirock: fatto e mi da un riscontro che però non riesco a trasmetterti perchè il numero di righe eccede la ns. finestra di dialogo
<gigirock> genova: ok scrivi xrandr | pastebinit poi invio
<gigirock> genova:ti riporta un link che copi/incolli qio
<gigirock> genova:ti riporta un link che copi/incolli qui
<genova> gigirock: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/9TFprZSVKX/
<gigirock> genova:QUANDO AVRAI IL VIDEO COLLEGATO, con il comando xrandr --auto dovresti abilitare tutti i video...
<gigirock> genova:con xrandr --output HDM1 --on abiliti uscita hdmi
<gigirock> genova:https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<gigirock> genova:leggi la guida.....
<uho> non riesco a installare il wifi su ubuntu 19.04
<uho> 19.10
<gigirock> uho: che wifi ?
<uho> non mi trova il wifi di casa
<gigirock> uho:ma adessio sei collegato via cavo ?
<uho> si
<gigirock> uho:ma quindi il wifi e' attivo e funziona ?
<uho> si
<gigirock> uho:hai mai funzionato in ubuntu ?
<uho> no
<gigirock> uho:hai guardato in driver aggiuntivi ?
<uho> mi dice nessun adattatore trovato
<gigirock> ah be
<uho> hp envy 15
<gigirock> uho:fai lsusb | pastebinit da terminale
<uho> comando non trovato
<genova> gigirock: grazie per il tuo supporto, buona serta
<gigirock> uho: devi installare pastebinit con sudo apt install pastebinit
<gigirock> uho: devo andare ma ci sono altri esperti in linea.....
<uho> installato
<Nuvolotta80> Ciao
<uho> ciao
<Nuvolotta80> Posso chiedere supporto?
<uho> si
<Nuvolotta80> Scusami per la domanda scema ma non trovo come fare per chiedere supporto nel forum
<Nuvolotta80> Qualcosa tipo nuovo topico nuova discussione non la trovo
<uho> supporto
<uho> forum
<uho> https://www.ubuntu-it.org/supporto
<Nuvolotta80> Esattamente ero già li
<Nuvolotta80> Ma per scrivere un quesito?
<uho> https://forum.ubuntu-it.org/
<Nuvolotta80> Trovato grazie lo stesso 🙂
<uho> prego
<Nuvolotta80> Buona serata
<uho> qualcuno sa come aiutarmi per installare il wifi
<uho> sul pc
<xtidix> Salve.
<xtidix> Ho un problema con "Ubuntu software"
<xtidix> lo sfondo è trasparente
<xtidix> Qualcuno avrebbe suggerimenti?
<Octavarium> Buonasera a tutti
<Octavarium> qualcuno mi può aiutare per un problema sugli aggiornamenti con ubuntu 19.10?
<Guido2001> C’è qualcuno?
<vitodoc> !qualcuno
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Guido2001> Ho un problema, non so cosa ho mosso, e all’avvio mi da la modalità console
<vitodoc> hai messo mani al grub ?
<Guido2001> No, non son cosa sia, sono una pippa
<vitodoc> difficile aiutarti se non dici cosa hai fatto
<Guido2001> potresti contattarmi via whatsapp?
<vitodoc> no
<vitodoc> non lo uso
<Guido2001> In pratica, stavo smanettando perché la risoluzione schermo era alterata, inserendo dei codici trovati sul forum, ho riavviato e mi sono trovato così, nella modalità console
<vitodoc> se premi la freccia su della tastiera dovrebbe riproporti i comandi che hai dato
<Guido2001> Anche se ho riavviato?
<vitodoc> sì
<Guido2001> li ho
<vitodoc> scrivili qui
<Guido2001> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Guido2001> xrandr —auto —output s-video —mode 1280x720 — same-as LVDS
<Guido2001> -xrandr —newmode
<Guido2001> sudo gedit /etc/x11/xorg.conf
<Guido2001> sudo apt intall gedit
<Guido2001> sudo gedit /etc/x11/xorg.conf
<Guido2001> Sudo service lightdm stop
<Guido2001> sudo X -configure
<Carlin0> ok basta così Guido2001 forse ho capito
<Guido2001> okok
<Carlin0> Guido2001, dai questo comando
<Carlin0> anzi ...
<Carlin0> Guido2001, qui quali sono le maiuscole ?         sudo gedit /etc/x11/xorg.conf
<Guido2001> solo la X11
<Carlin0> riscrivi il comando esatto comprese maiusocle e  minuscole
<Carlin0> sicuro ?
<Carlin0> ok allora prova con
<Carlin0> sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Guido2001> Eccomi
<Carlin0> Guido2001,
<Carlin0> sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Guido2001> Si
<Carlin0> dato ?
<Guido2001> si
<Carlin0> ora riavviamo con
<Carlin0> systemctl reboot
<Guido2001> Devo scrivere così?
<Carlin0> e vedi se si avvia normale
<Carlin0> si
<Guido2001> ok sta riavviando
<Guido2001> ok è andato
<Carlin0> a posto ?
<Guido2001> si, ora se riavvio non dovrei avere problemi giusto?
<Carlin0> se non rifaaaai quel casino di prima no
<Guido2001> per evitare, sai come posso mettere la risoluzione giusta? Perché da quando ho installato ubuntu mi da la risoluzione troppo grande
<Carlin0> li dipende dalla scheda vidoe , probabilmente è vecchia e mal supportata
<Guido2001> me la da bloccata su 640x480
<Guido2001> in effetti è un portatile abbastanza vecchio, quindi non c’è modo?
<Carlin0> non che io sappia
<Guido2001> ah capisco, perché con ul vecchio windows 8 si vedeva normalmente
<Carlin0> Guido2001, se scrivi nel terminale xrandr
<Carlin0> vedi le risoluzioni disponibili
<Guido2001> dice a minimo e massimo sempre 640x480
<Carlin0> eh...
<Guido2001> Con questa risoluzione vedo praticamente la metà delle cose
<Guido2001> Davvero strano non ci sia una soluzione
#ubuntu-it 2020-04-22
<Massi> Salve!
<Massi> Avrei una domanda
<tpaper> Buongiorno a tutti, dovrei creare una chiavetta avviabile da linux, non ho a disposizione interfaccia grafica, il caro e vecchio metodo di usare dd funziona ancora?
<sardonico> certo
<Disperata> Buongiorno. Stamattina ho acceso computer e sono sparite la barra laterale e quella sopra. Posso accedere al terminale ma non so cosa scrivere. Non mi ricordo la versione esatta, penso 16. C'è qualcuno che può aiutarmi?
<Gennaro28> Salve
<Gennaro28> Ho due problemi con la versione di ubuntu 20.04
<Gennaro28> Le cuffie(con filo)on vengono riconosciute  e non compare la percentuale della batteria nonostante l'estensione gnome attiva
<vitodoc> Gennaro28: domani esce la 20 stabile, quindi ci saranno degli aggiornamenti, probabile che si sistemi senza dover far niente.
<Gennaro28> Va bene...quindi aspetto'
<Gennaro28> ?*
<vitodoc> sì
<vitodoc> e cmq non qui non diamo supporto a versioni beta
<Gennaro28> Ah...scusatemi
<Gennaro28> Non lo sapevo
<vitodoc> figurati ;)
<Gennaro28> Ti ringrazio
<vitodoc> di nulla
<Gennaro28> Dove posso avere supporto per la versione beta?Se c'è ovviamente
<tdk200> salve a tutti. per il rilascio di ubuntu 20.04 si sa qualche data??
<Carlin0> domani
<tdk200> ok
<tdk200> grazie per la riposta carlino
<tdk200> visto che sei disponibile ti faccio una domanda.
<Carlin0> !chiedi
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà
<tdk200> quando ho fatto l'aggiornamento qualche giorno fa. mi era saltata la wifi
<Carlin0> tdk200, che scheda hai ?
<tdk200> ho dovuto installare rtl8192cu-dkms_0.2_all.deb questo per far funzionare tutto di nuovo
<tdk200> è una dongle usb
<Carlin0> realtek = alzo le mani
<tdk200> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale. Incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina.
<tdk200> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/myR42bFXsY/
<Carlin0> le realtek non hanno drive radeguati danno solo problemi
<tdk200> io vorrei cambiare la dongle usb, vorrei una che dopo averla collegata non dia problemi in futuro
<tdk200> quali sono le più adatte su linux?
<Carlin0> è difficile dire una usb , perchè non conta la marca ma il chip interno , fosse una scheda wifi interna prendi una intel e sei tranquillo
<antoniot> buongioro io sul mio pc hp pavilion dv6000 vorrrei installare ubundu oppure una versione simile, cosa mi consigliate, il mio pc l ho appena modificato ha un hardisk da 320 gb sata e 4 gb di ram, ma pare sia un dualcore intel
<antoniot> la versione piu adatta per queste caratteristiche
<antoniot> buongioro io sul mio pc hp pavilion dv6000 vorrrei installare ubundu oppure una versione simile, cosa mi consigliate, il mio pc l ho appena modificato ha un hardisk da 320 gb sata e 4 gb di ram, ma pare sia un dualcore intel
<antoniot> la versione piu adatta per queste caratteristiche
<tdk200> Carlin0: ti posto un pastebin di un errore che succede dopo aver installato quel deb per far f
<tdk200> funzionare la scheda di rete
<tdk200> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/R8HtYXyXDN/
<eugenio_> ciao, cercavo di installare Ubuntu-Mate su un vecchio laptop. Dalla live del sistema riesco solo a selezionare la tipologia di tastiera e il tipo di sistema (se minimale o completo), ma di fatto l'istallazione non procede. Suggerimenti?
<tdk200> usb o cd live
<tdk200> eugenio_:
<eugenio_> tdk200, usb
<tdk200> fatta con unebootin?
<eugenio_> rufus
<tdk200> rifai da capo con unebootin
<eugenio_> la live però funziona
<eugenio_> ok provo
<tdk200> può anche darsi che la iso si sia corrotta nel download
<tdk200> ti parte la live ma non l'installazione
<tdk200> riprova con unebootin
<eugenio_> tdk200 sto preparando la pennetta
<Carlin0> unetbootin è buggato
<Carlin0> !etcher
<ubot-it> Etcher è una applicazione per creare usb bootabili su win mac e linux https://www.balena.io/etcher/
<tdk200> Carlin0: io ho sempre usato une, mai avuto problemi
<Carlin0> è buggato fidati
<tdk200> ok
<eugenio_> Carlin0, tu che suggerisci?
<Carlin0> !etcher
<ubot-it> Etcher è una applicazione per creare usb bootabili su win mac e linux https://www.balena.io/etcher/
<Carlin0> eugenio_, ma bisognerebbe anche sapere le caratteristiche del pc , cpu ram scheda video
<eugenio_> Carlin0, è un vecchio laptop Sony Vaio da 12 pollici con 4 Gb RAM, scheda video integrata Intel (credo) processore Centrino 2 duo
<Carlin0> centrino duo ce ne sono parecchi
<Carlin0> e se la scheda video fosse nvidia potrebbbe essere lei a bloccare
<eugenio_> Carlin0, la scheda video, sicuro no nvidia
<Guest31105> Buongiorno, sto scaricando il software di ubuntu. Ho un PC senza sistema operativo e con un disco rigido nuovo. Come posso installare nel pc il software? Basta che metto Ubuntu in una pennetta USB e la inserisco nel PC da configurare?
<Carlin0> !download | Guest31105
<ubot-it> Guest31105: https://www.ubuntu.com/download , http://releases.ubuntu.com/ o https://www.ubuntu-it.org/download
<Carlin0> !installazione | Guest31105
<ubot-it> Guest31105: Guida per l'installazione di Ubuntu: https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/InstallareUbuntu
<Guest31105> Grazie
<Carlin0> Guest31105, se il pc è vecchio ubuntu potrebbe essere troppo pesante
<Carlin0> nel caso scegli una derivata
<Carlin0> !derivate
<ubot-it> http://www.ubuntu.com/about/about-ubuntu/flavours - http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate - https://www.ubuntu-it.org/download/derivate
<Carlin0> a dopo ...
<dado1979> Buonasera a tutti
<dado1979> chi puo' darmi una mano per l'installazione su un portatile pentium 4 a 3ghz con 1,5 gb di ram
<dado1979> un vecchio hp h5 306
<dado1979> nato con xp e passato poi a win7 sp1
<dado1979> ora sto provando in tutte le maniere a installarci sopra xubuntu 18.04.4 .... parte dal dvd bootable... effettuato piu volte in piu giorni... alla migliore delle ipotesi arriva massimo alla prima schermata azzurra con scritto Xubuntu e si ferma li... alla peggiore si ferma poco dopo essere partito il dvd sulle sue righe di kernel (non so se si dice
<dado1979>  cosi... per intenderci sembra il cmd di dos che lavora... ad un certo punto si ferma)
<zazzi> ciao a todos
<zazzi> qualcuno puo indirizzarmi per far funzionare espertino )scheda simil arduino( ...cerco i driver che funzionano con l'ultimo kernel 5.3.0-46-generic
<Mr_Pan> zazzi> questo é il canale di supporto per ubuntu
<zazzi> era per far funzionare la scheda su ubuntu..lo so...mgari indicarmi una strada
<giuseppina> ciao andrà tutto bene
<dado1979> LOL .. speriamo!!
<dado1979> Buona serata a tutti
#ubuntu-it 2020-04-23
<paok70> Salve Il problema che si pone è il seguente: ogni volta che accedo a ubuntu, internet è offline. Devo quindi cercare la mia connessione, immettere la password e premere OK. Ogni svolta. Ma perchè non riconosce la password di default? Dove sbaglio? Vi prego di aiutarmi. Grazie in anticipo per l'aiuto.
<NickMaradona> Ciao
<NickMaradona> Ho dei problemi con l'installazione di ubuntu 19.10
<NickMaradona> C'è qualcuno che può aiutarmi?
<Carlin0> !qualcuno
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<NickMaradona> Non mi funziona ne il touchpad, ne la scheda di rete
<NickMaradona> la scheda di rete sembra non sia stata proprio individuata
<NickMaradona> facendo lspci non trovo nessun network
<Carlin0> conosci la marca e  il modello di scheda ?
<Carlin0> NickMaradona, lspci | grep -i net
<Carlin0> oppure sudo lshw
<NickMaradona> in realtà non ne sono sicuro
<NickMaradona> dovrebbe essere una broadcom
<Carlin0> NickMaradona, ma parli di scheda wifi o eth ?
<NickMaradona> wifi
<Carlin0> metti in pastebin l'output dei 2  comandi
<Carlin0> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale. Incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina.
<NickMaradona> il primo non mi dà nessun output
<NickMaradona> description: Notebook
<NickMaradona>     product: CherryTrail (Type1 - SKU0)
<NickMaradona>     vendor: Insyde
<NickMaradona>     version: Type1 - TBD by OEM
<NickMaradona>     serial: Type1 - 123456
<NickMaradona> Il secondo non me lo fa inviare con paste bin
<NickMaradona> mi dice there was an error with TheP(aste)B.in!
<NickMaradona> Se mi dici quale pezzo mandarti
<NickMaradona> Ti mando solo quello necesario
<NickMaradona> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/K84594g8QM/
<nicola72> ciao
<water2o> Buongiorno signori ho un problema con l'audio di lubuntu
<water2o> chi può aiutarmi?
<water2o> in breve: non mi funziona l'audio (intuibile)
<water2o> ho lanciato da terminale cat/proc/asound/cards
<water2o> 0 [Audio          ]: HdmiLpeAudio - Intel HDMI/DP LPE Audio
<water2o>                       Intel HDMI/DP LPE Audio
<water2o>  1 [bytchtcx2072x  ]: bytcht-cx2072x - bytcht-cx2072x
<water2o>                       ASUSTeKCOMPUTERINC.-E200HA-1.0-E200HA
<water2o> questo è ciò che ottengo
<Manuzizaninux> buongiorno qualcuno usa HexChat?
<Carlin0> !qualcuno
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Manuzizaninux> io una volta usavo xChat ora HexChat, su xChat andavo sulla Home e li' c'era la cartella nascosta dove avevi tutti i salvataggi...compresi colori della chat,ecc...ecc...pero' con HexChat non saprei dove potrebbe essere
<Manuzizaninux> anche perche' se dovessi formattare,ecc...ecc...come sono adesso poi mi tocca riconfigurare tutto...
<Carlin0> Manuzizaninux, ~/.config/hexchat
<Manuzizaninux> grande!! trovata
<Manuzizaninux> ottimo grazie
<EmanueleC> Ciao a tutti
<Manuzizaninux> ciao
<antoniot> buongiorno, vorrei un info, come posso fare ad instaalare il progammagiusto per questo modello di pc, e un pc hp pavilion dv6000, ha 320 di hardisk e 4 giga di ram, insomma il progamma linux piu adatto
<Carlin0> !cpuram | antoniot
<ubot-it> antoniot: indica marca e modello esatti di CPU e VGA (scheda video) più la quantità di RAM presente
<antoniot> arrivo faccio la verifica
<antoniot> qual e il comando da eseguire, ora sono con usb intallata di prova
<stex_83> Ciao a tutti
<antoniot> per poter verificare cpu e vga
<stex_83> posso chiedere qui per un problema con installazione di xubuntu?
<Carlin0> !chiedi | stex_83
<ubot-it> stex_83: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà
<Carlin0> antoniot, se entri da una live so come vederlo diversamente no
<stex_83> Ho un problema con installazione di xubuntu su un acer aspire one d275
<stex_83> messaggio errore: device descriptor read/64 error -110
<Gian> ciao
<Carlin0> stex_83, installi da usb o dvd ?
<stex_83> usb il lettore non è presente
<Carlin0> stex_83, con che programma hai preparato la chiavetta ?
<stex_83> unetbootin
<Carlin0> untebootin è buggato , usa etcher
<Carlin0> !etcher | stex_83
<ubot-it> stex_83: Etcher è una applicazione per creare usb bootabili su win mac e linux https://www.balena.io/etcher/
<stex_83> Carlin0: potrebbe essere la versione 32 o 64 bit?
<Carlin0> stex_83, cosa etcher o l iso ?
<stex_83> iso
<Carlin0> se fosse la iso inappropriata alla cpu darebbe un altr errore
<Carlin0> ok , devo andare ... a più tardi
<Carlin0> /exit
<antoniot> ho un pc di hp pavilio dv6000 ram 4gb e 320 di hardisk, cpu amd turion 64x2 mobile technoogy tl50 1 physcal processor 2 cores 2 threads, motherboard rev1  30b8 quanta, graphics 1280x800 , la mia domanda, che tipo di sistema adatto a questo pc posso istallare...
<Massi> ciao chi mi aiuta pfv per una nuova installazione ubuntu
<Janira> buon pomeriggio posso avere una mano?
<Janira> buon pomeriggio posso avere una mano?
<Massi> ciao per nuova istallazione in uefi consigliate usb rispetto al dvd ? grz
<Massi> e poi meglio impostare il boot da usb/dvd da win o posso non entrarci proprio e farlo dal uefi/bios ?
* Mr_Pan changed the topic of #ubuntu-it to: Canale italiano ufficiale di supporto per Ubuntu gestito da volontari | Regolamento e info registrazione: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida | Non incollare in canale, usare http://paste.ubuntu.com | È uscita Ubuntu 20.04 (Focal Fossa), download da https://www.ubuntu.com/
<Carlin0> blist
<konig> Sera a tutti
<konig> Ho visto che con google è possibile creare dei motori di ricerca personalizzati per i siti preferiti. e? possibile anche con firefox?
<Kekko01> Buonasera ragazzi, come posso aggiornare la versione di Ubuntu? Dice che non ci sono aggiornamenti
<fabio_cc> Kekko01: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FocalFossa/ReleaseNotes#Upgrading_from_Ubuntu_18.04_LTS_or_19.10
<Kekko01> ok grazie mille fabio_cc
<bobbalob> Non trovo disponibile il download alla verione 20.04 lts
<bobbalob> il comando do-release-upgrade
<bobbalob> non mi dice nulla
<LaLampada> A cosa si rinuncianconbun' installazione minimale oltre che ad alcune applicazioni?
<Kekko01> Ragazzi non so' perché ma durante l'aggiornamento è crashato tutto, e non posso riaccenderlo
<gigirock> Kekko01: e' colpa del pc :)
<gigirock> Kekko01: cosa stavi facendo ?
<Kekko01> stavo aggiornando
<Kekko01> mi è uscita una schermata bianca: contattare l'amministratore di sistema
<gigirock> Kekko01: aggiornavi da cosa a cosa su cosa ?
<gigirock> !dettagli | Kekko01
<ubot-it> Kekko01: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, CPU (marca e modello), quantitativo di RAM, Scheda Video (marca e modello), se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<Kekko01> aggiornavo da Ubuntu 19.10 a Ubuntu 20.04 LTS, processore Intel i5-8250u, 8GB di Ram, Schede video Intel UHD 620 e AMD Radeon R5 M330, è un notebook HP 15-bs112nl, ho il uefi attivato
<gigirock> ma l'aggiornamento come lo volevi fare da riga comando ?
<gigirock> Kekko01: ma l'aggiornamento come lo volevi fare da riga comando ?
<PAOK70> C'è qualcuno disposto ad aiutarmi con il seguente problema. Ogni volta che accedo ad Ubuntu e vado online, mi tocca mettere la password per poter navigare. Credo che esista un modo per ovviare a tutto ciò ma non so come. Qualcuno vorrebbe gentilmente spiegarmi la procedura. Grazie per il supporto.
<Kekko01> gigirock io l'aggiornamento l'ho fatto seguendo una breve guida della wiki di ubuntu
<gigirock> Kekko01: ok che guida ? la guida era specifica per la versione 20.04 ?
<gigirock> !avanzamento
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/NoteAvanzamento
<gigirock> era questa la guida ? Kekko01
<gigirock> Kekko01: cmq sei davanti alla schermata "contattare l'amministratore" ?
<gigirock> PAOK70: quale password e quale programma ti chiede la password ?
<PAOK70> uBUNTU 18.10 E ANCHE LA NUOVA VERSIONE 20.04
<gigirock> PAOK70: quando ti viene richiesta la password e quale e' la richiesta ?
<PAOK70> QUANDO CERCO LA MIA CONNESSIONE MI CHIEDE DI IMMETTERE LA PASSWORD.  UN PO' COME IN WINDOWS 10
<PAOK70> non so cosa fare
<PAOK70> non so se riesco a farmi capire. sono nuovo di ubuntu
<gigirock> PAOK70: allora accendi il pc e ubuntu si avvia... premi su firefox e a quel punto ti chiede una password ?
<PAOK70> io veramente premo in alto a destra dove c'è scritto wi-fi not connected. allora cerco la mia connessione immetto la password e sono online. Ma tutte le volte cos non si può
<gigirock> PAOK70: cioe' non ricorda la pass del tuo wifi... ma la finestra che chiede la password porta un titolo tipo 'wallet'  ?
<gigirock> PAOK70: ma la nuova versione 2004 l'hai provata o installata ?
<PAOK70> no, non porta un nome tipo wallet. con 2004 intendi l'ultima versione?
<gigirock> PAOK70: volgio sapere se la richiesta della password e' fatta da ubuntu o da chi altro
<PAOK70> la richiesta della passwod è fatta dal server a cui mi collego almeno credo, non sono navigato come te
<gigirock> PAOK70: il titolo della finestra , qualche particolare in piu' ...... dai che ce la facciamo !
<PAOK70> non so che dirti. Ora sono su windows. Vado su ubuntu e ti faccio sapere qualche altro particolare. Va bene?
<PAOK70> puoi accedere da remoto sul mio computer?
<gigirock> PAOK70: non e' bello che io veda il tuo desktop e non ci tengo nemmeno
<PAOK70> okay allora vado su ubuntu. mi aspetti?
<gigirock> yes
<PAOK70> ok a fra poco
<paok70> ci sono gigirock
<paok70> per andare online sono andato in alto a destra ho cliccato su impostazioni e ho trovato la mia connessione. A  quel punto ho imesso la mia password.r
<gigirock> quindi la richiesta e' quella della rete wifi ?
<paok70> si
<gigirock> Kekko01: risolto ?
<gigirock> paok70: quindi da qui a quando spegni il pc quella pass non ti verrà piu chiesta ?
<gigirock> paok70: ctrl alt t apri il termimale
<gigirock> paok70: scrivi whoami
<paok70> no. solo al prossimo riavvio
<paok70> come si apre il terminale
<gigirock> paok70: ctrl alt t apri il termimale
<paok70> scritto
<gigirock> cosa risponde paok70
<paok70> ubuntu
<paok70> ubuntu
<gigirock> ok all'ingresso del sistema ubuntu metti una password ?
<paok70> una password a caso
<gigirock> paok70: ma hai installato ubuntu o lo lanci dalla chiavetta ?
<paok70> LO lancio da chiavetta
<gigirock> lol paok70 quello e' un sistema di prova che non salva niente , perche' serve per provare il sistema per poi installarlo definitivamente
<gigirock> paok70: la tua password viene salvata in memoria che una volta spento il pc viene cancellata
<gigirock> paok70: se installi veramente ubuntu poi tutto verra' salvato
<paok70> ecco perchè non mi salva la password del wi-fi. COme faccio ad installarlo in dual-boot
<paok70> lo devo per forza salvare in c?
<paok70> o posso salvarlo su un hd esterno?
<paok70> gigirock per favore rispondi a queste due ultime due domande. grazie di tutto.
<gigirock> paok70: puoi installare in dual boot con ... windows 10 penso ... oppure su un hardisk esterno...
<paok70> ok, grazie di tutto
<gigirock> !installazione
<ubot-it> Guida per l'installazione di Ubuntu: https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/InstallareUbuntu
<gigirock> segui questa guida paok70
<Kekko01> gigirock purtroppo ancora no
<paok70> ciao gigirock, ho anocra bisogno del tuo aiuto. come faccio ad installare ubuntu su un HD esterno_
<paok70> gigirock puoi aiutarmi?
<vitodoc> paok70: hai letto la guida per l'installazione ?
<paok70> non ci si caisce molto. non capisco bene quando devo optare per fare l'installazione su un disco esterno
<vitodoc> puoi fare anche il dual boot senza installare su disco esterno
<paok70> ma io preferisco il disco esterno se riesco ad installarlo. mi puoi aiutare? Grazie.
<vitodoc> Quando arrivi alla finestra della scelta su come e dove installare, da li scegli il disco esterno. Non è difficile.
<paok70> ma non c'è indicato disco esterno. c'è tipo di installazione ma non vi è indicato disco esteno.
<vitodoc> scegli altro
<paok70> ok, poi che faccio
<vitodoc> selezioni l'hd esterno, dovresti vederlo cone sdb
<vitodoc> accertati che sia quello per non fare danni
<paok70> io ho un sdb da 1TB ma non è quello e poi c'è ne un altro che si chiama sdb2 ma non è specificata la quantità
<vitodoc> sdb 2 è solo una partizione di sdb, stesso disco
<paok70> e allora dove è il disco da 160 che ci ho messo come hd esterno?
<vitodoc> e che ne so ... prova a far ripartire la live con il disco estreno già collegato
<paok70> come si fa?
<vitodoc> riavvia il pc
<vitodoc> e riparti con la live
<paok70> ma io ho un disco dev/sdc hitachi da 160 gb non sarà mica quello?
<vitodoc> quello esterno è di 160 ?
<paok70> si
<vitodoc> ok allora lo vede
<paok70> grazie
<vitodoc> selezionano e continua se seguire la guida
<paok70> ok
<Gian> Ciao
<Gian> Ho visto che uscita la versione 20 di Ubuntu
<vitodoc> sì
<Gian> Ho la 18 come posso passare alla 20
<vitodoc> Se vuoi avanzare aspetta di ricevere la notifica sul sistema
<Gian> Su aggiornamento sistema?
<vitodoc> sì
<Gian> Ottimo così non devo scaricare tutto il sistema operativo
<vitodoc> se vuoi installare da zero, scarica la iso e formatta
<vitodoc> ok
<Gian> Sarà una cosa veloce o c'è da aspettare un po'?
<vitodoc> fai un backup dei tuoi dati qualora l'avanzamento non andasse a buon fine.
<Gian> Ok
<Gian> Speriamo di no
#ubuntu-it 2020-04-24
<paok70> quando sto per installare ubuntu su pen drive mi viene fuori la seguente dicitura: non è stato definito alcun file system di root. Cosa devo fare? Dove sbaglio?
<vitodoc> Una volta che hai creato la partizione ext4, nella casella sotto seleziona /
<vitodoc> sta scritto tutto nella guida con immagini
<vitodoc> !installazione
<ubot-it> Guida per l'installazione di Ubuntu: https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/InstallareUbuntu
<paok70> per te è semplice la guida per me è arabo
<paok70> comunque ci provo
<vitodoc> dimmi dove ti persi
<vitodoc> perdi
<paok70> io non so procedere quando arrivo al punto di installare
<paok70> mi dice che non è stato definito alcun file system di root e di li non mi muovo
<vitodoc> paok70: ti sto scrivendo in privato
<paok70> da dove lo vedo
* Mr_Pan changed the topic of #ubuntu-it to: Canale italiano ufficiale di supporto per Ubuntu gestito da volontari | Regolamento e info registrazione: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida | Non incollare in canale, usare http://paste.ubuntu.com | È uscita Ubuntu 20.04 (Focal Fossa), download da https://www.ubuntu-it.org/ e https://www.ubuntu.com/
<Kekko01> Buongiorno, sono lo stesso che ieri durante l'aggiornamento è crashato tutto, ora sono sulla live di Ubuntu
<Kekko01> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FocalFossa/ReleaseNotes#Upgrading_from_Ubuntu_18.04_LTS_or_19.10
<Kekko01> ho seguito questa giuda
<Kekko01> Cosa posso fare?
<Mr_Pan> !ripristino
<ubot-it> Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<Kekko01> Ma così perdo tutte la configurazioni dei vari software?
<Mr_Pan> si
<Kekko01> Ma non c'è un modo per ripristinarlo senza reinstallare Ubuntu?
<Marcello> Ciao a tutti, ho appena aggiornato il mio computer ad ubuntu 20.04 LTS. L'aggiornamento è andato a buon fine. Avendo due monitor, uno 4k e uno full hd ho abilitato il fractal scaling (che funziona perfettamente) solo che ho un problema con il cursore del mouse: in cursore flickera e a volte sparisce. Qualcuno ha qualche consiglio da darmi per risol
<Marcello> vere il problema? Grazie mille
<edo1998> buongiorno
<nodriverwireless> Ciao, e complimenti per tutto, in primis. Vorrei chiedervi se con Ubuntu 20.04 sono stati risolti i problemi di compatibilità delle schede wireless Realtek. Possiedo una RTL8821AE sul mio notebook, che però non mi permette di navigare su Internet quando uso Ubuntu. Su Windows ovviamente nessun problema.
<Carlin0> i problemi delle realtek si risolveranno quando la casa madre rilascerà driver adeguati e decenti
<Carlin0> infatti i prolbemi di realtek non sono solo su ubuntu ma su tutte le distro linux
<nodriverwireless> vero :(
<nodriverwireless> Non c'è nessun modo di tamponare il problema senza ricorrere al tethering usb dal cellulare, adattatori wireless usb o cambi di scheda?
<Carlin0> non che io sappia ...
<nodriverwireless> Va bene, ti ringrazio davvero tanto, a presto!
<Carlin0> con 25/30 euro prendi una scheda intel e vivi tranquillo
<Aleandre> Buon pomeriggio, ho saputo che da ieri è disponibile l'avanzamento di versione a 20.04. Tuttavia non è accessibile da aggiornamenti. Preciso che parto 19.04 Grazie in aticipo
<Carlin0> Aleandre, prova così premi ALT + F2 si apre una finestrella ci scrivi dentro "update-manager -d"
<Aleandre> Grazie....ho provato ma credo ci sia un problema a monte...restituisce "aggiornamento repository non riuscito - controllare la connessione ad internet"...ovviamente la connessione è attiva...
<Carlin0> Aleandre, il problema al 90% sta nel fatto che la 19.04 è fuori supporto
<Carlin0> quindi devi reinstallare
<Aleandre> Ho spesso avviato avanzamenti di versione dall'interfaccia aggiornamenti software ..non avevo mai avuto problemi...aspetterò prima di reinstallare da supporto esterno...
<Gelso> Ciao  chi  mi aiuta  pfv con fossa
<Gelso> Non boota più
<Gelso> Sembrava essere andato tutto liscio
<Carlin0> Gelso, sembrava andato tutto liscio cos ?
<Gelso> Installazione  era partito senza problemi
<Gelso> Ho provato nomodeset  in grub ma niente
<Carlin0> Gelso, ma si blocca ? ci sono scritte o cose simili ?
<Gelso> Sì scritta control+che x bloccare check  filesysrem
<Carlin0> riesci a fare una foto ?
<Gelso> A volte neanche quella
<Gelso> E la solita schermata nera di  boot
<Gelso> Con  logo Ubuntu
<Carlin0> Gelso, che pc è ? che cpu ha ? quanta ram ? che scheda video ?
<Gelso> Invidia  gxxx intelligente computer ha 2 anni
<Gelso> Intel5
<Carlin0> vabbè Gelso niente foto , niente info ... impossibile aiutarti
<Gelso> Di uno screening nero?  Di che non ne sai mezza piuttosto
<Carlin0> hai ragione Gelso
<Gian> ciao
<Gian> la ram su ubuntu vience calcolata in gib come mai?
<Gian> perchè avevo 3 gb di ram e ne ho aggiunti altri due oggi e il totale il sitema mi dice che ho 4.8 gib
<gpaolo56> Ho appena scaricato ubuntu 20.04 e mi dice "file spostato o mancante" Da cosa dipende?
<vergs> Ciao a tutti, volevo chiedere un aiuto per eseguire un dual boot win10 ubuntu
<vergs> Ho un ssd da 500 gb affiancato ad un hdd da 500 gb
<vergs> Sul primo ho installato windows con tutti i programmi e sul secondo ho tutti i file. Volevo chiedere aiuto per quanto riguarda la creazione delle partizioni durante l'installazione di ubuntu
<vergs> Qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<tonytod> salve ho un pc hp pavilion dv6000 320 gb hardisk e  da 4 gib ram , vorrei sapere uale miglior progamma linux istallare su questo pc
<tonytod> mi piacerebbe ubuntu ma non so se esiste a 32 anziche 64
<gigirock> la migliore e' sempre ubuntu
<gigirock> tonytod:perche' il tuo pavillion e' a 32 bit
<tonytod> esiste a 32,
<gigirock> tonytod:perche' il tuo pavillion e' a 32 bit ?
<gigirock> tonytod:devi dire quale processora monta il tuo pc
<gigirock> tonytod:ci stai parlando da quel pc ?
<tonytod> guardo subito e t dico
<tonytod> si sono da questo pc
<tonytod> ora ho installato lubuntu
<tonytod> processore amd turion 64x2 mobile
<Ittu> Buonasera a tutti, ho installato la nuova release, ma ora da file +Altre posizioni non riesco più ad accedere all'HD esterno montanto sul router. Con la 19.10 non avevo problemi, potete aiutarmi?
<tonytod> gigirock ci sei
<nand010> salve
<nand010> posso installare ubuntu su vecchio mac
<tonytod> gigirock sto scrivento da questo pc
<nand010> di preciso su un g5 con sistema operativo 10.7.5
<nand010> puoi aiutarmi
<nand010> ci sei
<nand010> salve
<tonytod> salve ho un pc hp pavilion dv6000 320 gb hardisk e  da 4 gib ram , vorrei sapere uale miglior progamma linux istallare su questo pc, il mio processore e un amd turion tm 64x2mobile technology tl 50
<luca> ciao
<luca> cerco aiuto per installare ubuntu in mac 10,7,5
<tonytod> gigirock ci sei
<Mr_Pan> luca che processore ha il tuo mac ?  quanta ram  ?
<luca> ciao cerco iuto per installare ubuntu in mac 10.7.5. processore 2x 2,66 dual core intel xeon ram 4gb
<Tonytod> Ciao voglio istallare in immagine Linux su questo modello di pc, hp pavilion dv6000 4ram e 320 hardisk processore amd turion (tm)64x2 mobile technology te-50 1600 mhz total Memory 2048md? Cosa mi consigliate ,?
<Antonio85> Ciao vorrei  installare un immagine Linux su questo modello di pc, hp pavilion dv6000 4ram e 320 hardisk processore amd turion (tm)64x2 mobile technology te-50 1600 mhz total Memory 2048md, Cosa mi consigliate come il più leggere è adatto per queste caratteristiche ?
#ubuntu-it 2020-04-25
<Timeless74> Questo canle é italiano ?
<Timeless74> Ho un problema con ubuntu 20.04 mai riscontrato con 18.04 18.10 19.04 e 19.10 , stesso pc
<Timeless74> Intel Q9650 8Gb DDR2 con 2 controlle uno Onboard Sata2 e uno su PCIE con chipset Marvel Stata 3 , un disco SSD da 250Gb Sandisk , due Schede di rete , una Scheda video GTX1030
<Timeless74> linstallazione della beta 20.04 é andato tutto liscio , con la 20.04 non beta ci vuole 2 ore a fare linstallazione con molti errori ubuntu kernel nouveau i2c aux 0004
<Timeless74> non vedo risposte , lo richiedo domani in un ora piú consona
<albinok> Buongiorno non riesco a scaricare xubuntu mi si apre la pagina e mi da eror not found
<Manuzizaninux> ho appena provato..funziona
<Carlin0> albinok, che versione cerchi di scaricare ?
<albinok> qualcuno sa dirmi il perche'?
<albinok> l' ultima
<Carlin0> 32 o 64 bit ?
<albinok> 32
<Carlin0> albinok, per le 32 bit puoi solo scaricar ele derivate fino alla 18.04 , le successive sono tutte a 64 bit
<albinok> ok grazie
<albinok> provo subito
<pigeta> buongiorno a tutti
<pigeta> e buona festa
<pigeta> vorrei aggiornare ubuntu dalla 19.10 alla 20.04 ma il comando sudodo-release-upgrade non mi da nulla
<Carlin0> pigeta, aggiungi -d alla fine del comando
<pigeta> ok grazie
<francesco> Salve, vorrei installare la 20.04 sul mio nuovo portatile lasciando 80/90 giga a windows in dual boot. Il problema è che dallo strumento di riduzione disco di windows non riesco a liberare più di 117gb su un totale di 240 mentre con gparted dalla live non mi fa ridimensionare la partizione. C'è un modo per liberare più spazio di quanto non me ne vo
<francesco> glia concedere windows?
<nuccio> buongiorno, sono nuovo utente di xubuntu, potete per favore aiutarmi a configurare dns diversi dal mio router ?
<Gianni> Buon giorno possiedo un vecchio pc windows 98 volevo installare linux sempre che sia possibile ! che versione mi serve ? grazie
<albinok> Scusate qualcuno mi puo' dire per favore quanto tempo è necessario per caricare la macchina virtuale  di xubuntu perchè mi sembra bloccata. Grazie
<tdk200> salve ragazzi
<tdk200> per aggiornare la distribuzione alla 20.04, qual'è il comando da dare? a me come al solito non da disponibile l'avanzamento
<Carlin0> tdk200, premi alt + f2 e scrivi nella finestrella che si apre "update-manager -d"
<Carlin0> albinok, non diamo supporto a installazioni virtuali
<Carlin0> !cpuram | Gianni
<ubot-it> Gianni: indica marca e modello esatti di CPU e VGA (scheda video) più la quantità di RAM presente
<albinok> atom 1,6 ghz   ram 1gb scheda video integrata
<Carlin0> albinok, ma stai installando su macchina virtuale ?
<albinok> si
<Carlin0> albinok, non diamo supporto a installazioni virtuali
<albinok> ok grazie
<Carlin0> cmq voler virtualizzare su quell'hardware è una bella pretesa
<Gianni> Intel inside pentium 3-- 990 MHz ram 512MB VGA Intel R 82815 Graphics
<Carlin0> Gianni, dubito che tu ci possa fare qualcosa con quel pc
<Carlin0> Gianni, anche se tu installassi la distro più leggera del mondo come apri un siot web inchiodi tutto
<Gianni> ok grazie
<tdk200> Carlin0: ho fatto come hai detto ho dato ok ma niente
<Carlin0> tdk200, che release hai ?
<tdk200> Carlin0: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/bRPHnVhR4X/
<Carlin0> tdk200, fammi vedere cat /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades
<tdk200> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/SQXCH2S2kz/ Carlin0
<Carlin0> tdk200, prova a dare nel terminale do-release-upgrade -d
<tdk200> sembra che stia andando
<tdk200> ok
<Manuzizaninux> buongiorno come posso fare per mettere gno-menu su ubuntu?
<gigirock> Manuzizaninux:cosa e' gno-menu ?
<gigirock> Manuzizaninux:quel programma non e' nei repo ubuntu quindi non e' supportato da Canonical installi a tuo rischio
<gigirock> Manuzizaninux:vai al sito del programma e vedi come si puo' installare
<tdk200> Carlin0: mi si è bloccato l'avanzamento
<francesci> ho un problema
<francesci> ce qualcuno che mi aiuta
<tdk200> francesci: esponi il problema poi ti aiuteranno
<francesci> non riesco a mettere ubuntu su usb da mac 10.6.8
<francesco> come devo fare
<francesco> non riesco senno a fare lezione lunedi
<Mr_Pan> francesco> https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UbuntuMacIntel
<francesco> una domanda ma tramite snowleopard come faccio a mettere ubuntu
<gigirock> francesco:da leopard sara' dura
<francesco> il mio mac ha quello
<gigirock> francesco:ti conviene usare la live
<francesco> e come faccio a usare la live
<francesco> io nel vostro sito ho scaricato la 18 di ubuntu
<gigirock> francesco:una volta che riesci a fare la chiavetta e bootare hai praticamente un sistema funzionante
<gigirock> francesco:solo non potrai salvare... niente
<francesco> lo so ma come faccio a fare bootable
<gigirock> francesco:se leggi la guida che ti hanno mandato...
<gigirock> !etcher | francesco
<ubot-it> francesco: Etcher è una applicazione per creare usb bootabili su win mac e linux https://www.balena.io/etcher/
<francesco> ma su 10.6.8 funziona?
<gigirock> francesco:ma il tuo e' un macbook o minimac ?
<francesco> macbook del 2007
<gigirock> ha + o - la tua eta'
<francesco> io 21 anni
<gigirock> e ancora via a scuola ?
<francesco> faccio luniversita
<francesco> e mi serve per lezioni onlin
<francesco> ta tablet mi torna male
<Mr_Pan> ubuntu   ?
<Mr_Pan> per lezioni online  ?
<Mr_Pan> e sono online va bene qualunque cosa o no   ?
<francesco> si mi serve solo google meet
<francesco> mi potete aiutare con questa versione di mac non posso fare lezione
<gigirock> Mr_Pan:mac 10.6 e' veramente indietro.......
<francesco> lo so ma io ho chiesto a voi una mano
<francesco> non so come fare
<francesco> questa versione mi blocca
<Mr_Pan> francesco> ti é stato detto come procededre ...
<gigirock> francesco:ho seri dubbi che tu riesca nell'installazione perche' anche nella guida si parla di mac 10.7
<francesco> e come faccio?
<Mr_Pan> pc nuovo   ?
<francesco> no me la dato mio fratello
<Mr_Pan> in fin dei conti stai utlizzando un pc che ha "solo" 13 anni ...
<Mr_Pan> no no intndevo ti serve un pc nuovo ...
<francesco> lo so ma per ora volevo usare questo per vedere se lo potevo aggiustare
<Mr_Pan> francesco> unico tetativo che puoi fare e'preparare la usb e provare ad installare e vedi come va
<Mr_Pan> quanta ram ha il pc  ?
<francesco> 2gb
<Mr_Pan> perfetto! di male in peggio
<Mr_Pan> lascia perdere ubuntu
<francesco> senno cosa posso fare?
<Mr_Pan> con 2 gb ti conviene lubuntu un filo meno esoso come richieste
<francesco> ubuntu quanto richiede?
<francesco> poi non riesco nemmeno ad usare skype
<francesco> e nemmeno riesco a navigare
<francesco> perche mi da problemi
<Gian> ciao
<Gian> ho la versione 18 lts sto cercando di passare alla versione 20 lts, ma da aggioramento software mai fa aggiornare alla 19
<Gian> la 20 per aggiornamento esite o solo esiste solo per tutto il sistema operativo 20?
<gigirock> Gian:dovresti spuntare solo lts nella sezione aggiornamenti , ma non penso sia gia' disponibile online l'aggiornamento
<Mr_Pan> Gian> devi selezionare dal gestore file "aggiorna lts solo con lts"
<Gian> https://turbolab.it/linux-27/guida-come-aggiornare-ubuntu-20.04-focal-fossa-linea-comando-terminale-ubuntu-server-306 da questa guida infatti mi ha deto ti toglie lts
<Gian> e spuntato il 19
<Gian> ok aspetto aggiornamento online
<Mr_Pan> !guideacaso
<ubot-it> Seguire delle guide trovate a casaccio nel web non è un bene per l'integrità di un sistema operativo Ubuntu/Linux , segui solo le guide del wiki ufficiale , inoltre quando dai il comando "sudo apt-add-repository" stai aggiungendo sorgenti software NON ufficiali al tuo sistema operativo , sorgenti che potrebbero dare seri problemi.
<Mr_Pan> li partono dalla 19.10 ... ovvio che la successiva sia la 20.04
<Mr_Pan> Gian> altrimenti apri il terminale e te lo faccio fare
<Mr_Pan> mi confermi di avere la 18.04 lts al moemnto  ?
<Gian> si
<Gian> Ubuntu 18.04.4 LTS
<Gian> pronto
<Tonytoda> Come posso aggiornare il bios di un hp pavilion dv6000
<Gian> Mr_Pan sono pronto
<francesco93> tasto wifi non cè
<francesco93> come posso risolvere??
<POPPEL> buongiorno a tutti, sono nuovo di ubuntu 20.04 e non riesco a trovare da nessuna parte il modo per creare un collegamento alle applicazioni su Scrivani
<POPPEL> qualcuno mi sa aiutare?
<POPPEL> è da molto che non sono su ubuntu e ricordavo che, a suo tempo, si creare semplicemtne un lanciatore per l'app
<bbanner> ciao a tutti
<bbanner> wow quanta gente
<Albinok> Buonasera, sto tentando di installare xubuntu su un portatile con1gb di RAM e un processore 1,6ghz ma il BIOS ha la psw come posso fare ho già la chiavetta USB pronta
<albardada> come posso installare xubuntu da chiavetta senza entrare nel bios
<bbanner> ciao a tutti, ho ancora problemi col Bluetooth, ho installato 20.04 ho insterito il file *.hcd nella cartella usr/lib/firmware/brcm. riavviato il pc ma il Bluetooth non funziona dove avrei sbagliato?
<nikoh77> Ssera ragazzi, qualcuno avrebbe un minuto per aiutarmi con la configurazione di Xorg???
<vitodoc> !qualcuno
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<nikoh77> ok, è da un paio di giorni che mi studio Xorg, proprio perchè sarebbe inutile chiedere aiuto se non si comprende come si usa....
<nikoh77> Ho appena finito di configurarlo, diciamo che funziona così così, sicuramente non fa quello che volevo ma almeno non blocca l'avvio di lightdm ed è già un risultato....
<nikoh77> volevo chiedere se qualcuno poteva dargli uno sguardo e riportarmi gli errori che io non vedo...
<nikoh77> https://pastebin.com/MLMc3cXL
<Carlin0> ma questo cosa sarebbe ? il file /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<nikoh77> il mio 10-CRT.conf
<Carlin0> non conosco
#ubuntu-it 2020-04-26
<mike545> ciao a tutti.. ho installato ubuntu al posto di win ma mi ha cancellato anche la partizione dati.. è possibile recuperarla?
<mike545> i dati intendo
<vitodoc> con fdisk
<vitodoc> opps scusa
<vitodoc> testdisk
<vitodoc> https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RecuperoDati/Estrazione
<Arma67> Buongiorno appena passato alla versione 20.04 il wifi rileva tutte le reti vicine ma non il mio hotspot Redmi. eseguito iwlist scan stesso risultato. testato con altri due smartphone (Redmi e Oukitel) che rileva e si aggancia regolarmente. qualche soluzione?
<Arma67> Al momento sto navigando in ambiente win con l'hotspot Redmi in questione
<Arma67> Grazie
<Manuzizaninux> ma ce' un sistema per spostare orologio e data di ubuntu dal centro e metterli a destra sulla barra in alto?
<Manuzizaninux> come era una volta...
<arseniko81> la antecedente lts di ubuntu mate non riconosce il wifi su questo laptop e nemmeno con ubuntu classico come fare?
<arseniko81> ho un asus
<ITA_Enrico> salve, ubuntu 20.04 si può installare su un acer aspire switch 10e?
<vitodoc> ITA_Enrico: meglio lubuntu
<ITA_Enrico> il
<ITA_Enrico> il fatto è che un 2 in 1
<ITA_Enrico> tablet e pc
<ITA_Enrico> altri sistemi oltre windows 10 non li accetta
<vitodoc> non saprei
<gabr2020> salve, sto provando ad eseguire l'installazione di Ubuntu tramite USB ma, dopo aver seguito tutte le procedure, durante l'avvio del PC e selezionando il BOOT USB sul monitor compare una schermata con del testo per circa 10 secondi e poi diventa tutto nero. Come posso risolvere questo problema?
<Carlin0> gabr2020, come hai preparato la chiavetta ?
<gabr2020> utilizzando balenaetcher su windows. ho anche eseguito il controllo del dell'integrità del file ISO come descritto nella procedura.
<nico_usr> ciao a tutti, ho grossi problemi con l'installazione della 20.04 su sistema con bios UEFI
<nico_usr> qualcuno può darmi una mano?
<alessandrodigiac> ho un problema con la partizione del disco, ho bisogno di 20000mb nella riduzione  per ubuntu ma ne ho 11000 come faccio?
<herriot> salve avrei bisogno di aiuto.
<herriot> dopo l'aggiornamento alla versione 20.04 dalla 19.10 le scritte di sistema (nomi dei file, descrizione delel finestre, comandi sulle barre, ecc) sono illeggibili; le lettere sono sotituite da quadratin con 4 numeri, di cui i primi due sempre zeri. SE copio e incollo un nome di file illeggibile di questo tipo su un astringa di ricerca google il test
<herriot> o diventa leggibile. Ho provato a reinstallare il config fonts da terminale ma non serve a nulla. Non ho ricevuto messaggi di errore durante il passaggio di versione.
<herriot> Grazie a chi vorrà darmi una manoi, perchè così il computer è sostanzialemnte inutilizzabile.
<Luca> Hello
<Luca> Ho Ubuntu 19.10 e volevo passare a 20.04. Avevo attivato la notifica per le nuove versioni, ma ancora non ho ricevuto nessun messaggio per fare l'upgrade, per cui sto provando manualmente ma ho un problema
<Luca> Con "sudo do-release-upgrade -c -d"mi dice che "New release '20.04' available", ma non appena faccio il "do-release-upgrade" mi dice "No new release found"
<Luca> Ho provato il "do-release-upgrade", con e senza sudo, con e senza -c, ma nessuna nuova release disponibile
<Luca> Qualche suggerimento prima di passare con una installazione tramite iso e live usb?
<Carlin0> ci va il -d non -c
<Luca> Miseriaccia, ecco cosa sbagliavo. Grazie Carlin0 :-)
<Luca> Bye
<luca> Ciao, posto che sono un esordiente totale, ho provato ad aggiornare Ubuntu dalla versione 19.10 alla nuova 20.04 ma mi dice che non ci sono versioni nuove da installare. ho provato sia con "aggiornamenti" normali che da terminale. Sbaglio qualcosa io?
<paolomarche> un saluto a tutti, sono poco pratico di Ubuntu e vorrei installare grub customizer per far partire windows10 come primo OS, mi compare però questo:
<paolomarche> sudo apt-get install grub-customizer
<paolomarche> E: dpkg è stato interrotto. È necessario eseguire "sudo dpkg --configure -a" per correggere il problema.
<paolomarche> come posso rimediare?
<Riccardone> paolomarche: dai il comando proprosto
<Riccardone> paolomarche: e poi re-installa
<paolomarche> mi viene una schermata del tipo: Configurazione in corso di grub-pc, ma sembra che non vada avanti nulla
<salva> salve, chi mi puo dare un aiuto per resettare la password di sistema
<Fra> Salve
<Fra> Ho un MacBook Pro early 2011 in dual boot con Ubuntu 20.04
<Fra> Ho aperto il Terminale e digitato :sudo apt install audacity e dopo vari messaggi di errore ho chiuso il terminale e adesso non si avvia più ne il Mac ne Ubuntu
<arn> ciao a tutti
<arn> sono nuovo, avrei una domanda, qualcuno è online e può provare ad aiutarmi?
<gigirock> !domanda | arn
<ubot-it> arn: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà
<arn> ho scaricato ieri la iso ubuntu 20.04 e l'ho "masterizzata" su chiavetta che poi ho utilizzato per un'installazione pulita al posto della 18LTS.
<arn> ho problemi con il login, non mi riconosce la password, come posso bypassare il problema? rinstallando la versione minimal non ho questo problema
<antoniotod> devo aggiornare il bios del mio pc hp perche non mi legge un banco ram, e non riesco a scaricare il progamma assistant di hp che appunto con quello avrei risolto, esiste un altro modo per farlo
<antoniotod> uso lubuntu in questo momento
<arn> antonio non potresti creare una usb bootable con sopra l'aggiornamento?
